# Authenticate This PROENZA SCHOULER



## lilith240484

*PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*

****​
*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED. 

*IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*

This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.

*PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*

FOR AUCTION SITES:

Item:  xxxx
Listing number:  xxxx
Seller:  xxxx
Link:  xxxx
Comments:  xxxx

If the item in question is
NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):  
Link (if available):  
Seller:  
Comments:  
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.

*AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
*
Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****

*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## lilith240484

grls plz the listing has closed but we are oin negotiations with the seller!

help in in the4 name of Loubs!


----------



## bag braggart

Hmmm....there are tons of fake PS1 bags out there in many colors now and tan suede being one of them. Also, that size PS1 is highly replicated.  If she got it from Asia and can't guarantee the authenticity of it, then I would IMO pass on the bag.  However, if you don't mind owning a potentially could-be-real-but-may-not-be bag for really cheap, then go for it.  But if true authenticity is your thing....I'd pass.


----------



## Ellie Mae

What about this one Ladies...??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5789b9fe

TIA


----------



## bag braggart

Ellie Mae said:


> What about this one Ladies...??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5789b9fe
> 
> TIA



I would stay away from most Proenza Schouler PS1 bags in this size and style. This is  heavily replicated at the moment in various colors.  Best to purchase from an authorized dealer.


----------



## Ellie Mae

bag braggart said:


> I would stay away from most Proenza Schouler PS1 bags in this size and style. This is  heavily replicated at the moment in various colors.  Best to purchase from an authorized dealer.



Thanks BB...


----------



## cazzz1

I would be really interested in your thoughts on this one please. I've just received it and the quality etc is great and the bag's heavy but having read some of the postings I'm starting to get worried. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290403971217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
I've been e-mailed a copy of the receipt from Barneys. Apparently, the original has been sent to HMRC to claim back tax.
How can one tell if a PS1 is fake? The sellers has assured me it's genuine.
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, I compared this to those currently being sold at Net-a-porter and in my humble opinion there are too many things that differ. :s


----------



## cazzz1

Oh dear. What? I think mine was last seasons so don't know if there were any changes.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I also compared with last season and there are no visible changes. I think you could wait for some more to look at this.


----------



## OzzieNorthWest

I've got this exact bag! It is last seasons style indeed - the main difference is that the back pocket is a zip on the new version and a slit pocket on the old version.

It looks fine to me on camparing it to mine. I got mine from the States - I wish I had of waited as there are so many more funky colours out now, I love the yellow one!


----------



## cazzz1

MANY THANKS I'm feeling a bit less paranoid now! Is the dustbag a thin grey cotton?
Do you squirt your bag with a protector as it's going to be difficult to keep pristine.


----------



## bag braggart

cazzz1 said:


> I would be really interested in your thoughts on this one please. I've just received it and the quality etc is great and the bag's heavy but having read some of the postings I'm starting to get worried.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290403971217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> I've been e-mailed a copy of the receipt from Barneys. Apparently, the original has been sent to HMRC to claim back tax.
> How can one tell if a PS1 is fake? The sellers has assured me it's genuine.
> Many thanks in anticipation.




Hmm...I have my concerns as there seems to be several points off.


----------



## cazzz1

It would be helpful if you could let me know in what ways as I will need to go back to the seller. Fortunately, I've paid with Paypal. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please?

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USED-XL-Proen...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a588d8bae


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, this is Not authentic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, this is Not authentic.


Thanks


----------



## lovemymulberry

Can i ask what is wrong with it? I can authenticate mulberries in a heartbeat but I have no idea with these...


----------



## Elliespurse

^I have a long list on this bag but I don't think it's appropriate to talk about it.


----------



## lovemymulberry

Elliespurse said:


> ^I have a long list on this bag but I don't think it's appropriate to talk about it.


 
Hi, if you can, can you pm me with more info? I can only buy one of these on the preloved market and I don't want to make a hideous mistake... The seller has an original receipt with it. Thanks!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, could anyone help authenticate this handbag?  Thank you.

Proenza Schouler Large PS1 shoulder bag
seller: doni_k
id# 27054469878



http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=8457587201066872414#ht_822wt_1167


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, this bag is Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## zeke

hi - this is my bag and it is indeed authentic, purchased by me from Kirna Zabete. I'd like the previous poster to explain why she claims it is not, and I will respond.


----------



## Elliespurse

No sorry I will not argue.


----------



## zeke

It's not a matter of arguing. I have posted on many authentication forums, and I believe it's your obligation to explain the reasons for your opinion - this educates the reader and allows them to form their own judgment. 

I have offered evidence for my claim that the bag is real, and you should offer evidence for your claim that it's not. It's irresponsible to offer a damaging opinion like this without an explanation. 

I will address any and all authenticity concerns and I have already offered in the listing to provide the winning bidder a copy of the receipt including my personal information, so they can verify my purchase directly with Kirna Zabete.


----------



## queen.asli

_I believe it's your obligation to explain the reasons for your opinion - this educates the reader and allows them to form their own judgment._

no, *Elliespurce* have no obligation to explain the reasons - she gives her own opinion that stem from personal experiences


----------



## zeke

There is not much room for opinion here, as I know for a fact that this is an authentic bag since I purchased it from an authorized retailer. Elliespurse is wrong.  

I will also suggest that the reason she refuses to explain her reasons is that she doesn't have any good reasons. The last time she offered her opinion on the authenticity of a PS1, it was based on comparing the bag's photos to photos of a real bag on net-a-porter.

I suggest all readers look themselves - compare my bag with the authentic bag photos on net-a-porter and Kirna Zabete, and then with the fake bag photos on ioffer, and make your own judgments. 

I am sure most tpf members are trying to be helpful when they give their opinions on authenticity. I find it very scary that, in this case, the poster is giving an un-informed opinion, and that people might actually listen to her, even though there is no true knowledge behind her statement.


----------



## naomi190700

Hi, 

I could not find an proenza schouler thread..

Does it look authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110507203255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, it looks ok to me so far, but the first front pic is not the actual item.

I would like to see a clear front pic of the actual item with the Proenza Schouler text.

I'm also not familiar with which color of the lining was sold with this leather.


----------



## naomi190700

Thank you, Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

See, I added info.


----------



## naomi190700

I will ask for more pics...

Thank you


----------



## jimk0h

cazzz1 said:


> It would be helpful if you could let me know in what ways as I will need to go back to the seller. Fortunately, I've paid with Paypal. Please feel free to PM me.



Hi Cazzi, sent you a pm regarding your purchase.

Hopefully you can get back to me cos I saw the seller selling the same bag on ebay. Cheers


----------



## youllfindtheway

What are the common sizes of the fake ones?


----------



## youllfindtheway

I need your help guys, what's your thoughts on this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150425028895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks. Xx


----------



## lovemymulberry

youllfindtheway said:


> I need your help guys, what's your thoughts on this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150425028895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks. Xx


 
I was looking at this when it was on last time, before it was relisted. I can't comment on authenticity, but the receipt looks very similar to one that was supplied with another Uk PS1 sale recently. So I'd want to check the receipt genuinely went with the bag...


----------



## youllfindtheway

But in the receipt i can see Barneys New York. Is it the same with the UK PS1 too?


----------



## lovemymulberry

youllfindtheway said:


> But in the receipt i can see Barneys New York. Is it the same with the UK PS1 too?


 
The receipt says Harvey Nichols (one of few UK department stores to carry PS1s) and the vat claimed stamp is in exactly the same place as on the other receipt which was an original. Unfortunately it's not possible on this pic to see the detail eg the date and time of purchase, so it's impossible to say if they're the same receipt. It was enough to put me off but i think if you want it a lot it's worth getting a better pic of the receipt and checking it's genuine.


----------



## Elliespurse

youllfindtheway said:


> I need your help guys, what's your thoughts on this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150425028895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks. Xx



Hi, this is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## youllfindtheway

lovemymulberry: thanks for your suggestions. I already asked her for the receipt, i'll post it here as soon as i get it.

Elliespurse: what makes u think so? I think she got quite a lot of good feedbacks from other buyers.

How about this one guys:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROENZA-SCHOULER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bade5f2d


----------



## Elliespurse

youllfindtheway said:


> lovemymulberry: thanks for your suggestions. I already asked her for the receipt, i'll post it here as soon as i get it.
> 
> Elliespurse: what makes u think so? I think she got quite a lot of good feedbacks from other buyers.
> 
> How about this one guys:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROENZA-SCHOULER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bade5f2d



The first fails on 5-6 of my checkpoints for authenticity, plus the seller mislabeled the item as Large and put up deliberately blurry pics.

The second PS1 is not authentic either in my opinion.


----------



## lovemymulberry

Elliespurse said:


> The first fails on 5-6 of my checkpoints for authenticity, plus the seller mislabeled the item as Large and put up deliberately blurry pics.
> 
> The second PS1 is not authentic either in my opinion.


 
I can't comment on this bag but I bought a mulberry from 'the finer designer consigner' about 18 months ago. Shipped it to the UK. It looked ok to my then naiive eye, but later I sent it to the Mulberry factory in Shepton Uk for authentication (about 9 months ago when they still did authentications) and it was fake. So either they don't mind selling fakes or they can't authenticate. Too late to get money back, they wouldn't accept responsibility, out of pocket with a bag I can't and won't sell... and lesson learned the hard way!


----------



## lovemymulberry

youllfindtheway said:


> lovemymulberry: thanks for your suggestions. I already asked her for the receipt, i'll post it here as soon as i get it.
> 
> Elliespurse: what makes u think so? I think she got quite a lot of good feedbacks from other buyers.
> 
> How about this one guys:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROENZA-SCHOULER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bade5f2d


 
I don't like posting receipt pics here, but if you pm me your email or if I can attach pics to a pm I'll send you the pic of the receipt from the UK ps1 from a week or so ago, as the seller sent it to me, so you can compare.


----------



## bag braggart

youllfindtheway said:


> lovemymulberry: thanks for your suggestions. I already asked her for the receipt, i'll post it here as soon as i get it.
> 
> Elliespurse: what makes u think so? I think she got quite a lot of good feedbacks from other buyers.
> 
> How about this one guys:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROENZA-SCHOULER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19bade5f2d




Not authentic IMO.


----------



## youllfindtheway

lovemymulberry: Thank you so much for your efforts! But I couldn't pm nor leave any comment on your profile since my account is new. So this is my email instead: x] 

Btw, I've uploaded the better pic of the receipt I've just received:

Receipt

Thank you so much.


----------



## youllfindtheway

And I'm so sorry about your Mulberry bag. It sucks that they won't accept responsibility. It's scary that a silver level powerseller with 100% positive feedback sells fakes.


----------



## queen.asli

youllfindtheway said:


> lovemymulberry: Thank you so much for your efforts! But I couldn't pm nor leave any comment on your profile since my account is new. So this is my email instead: ***
> Btw, I've uploaded the better pic of the receipt I've just received:
> 
> [URL="http://i42.tinypic.com/dc5zxs.jpg"]Receipt[/URL]
> 
> Thank you so much.[/QUOTE]
> for the future - always watermark your pic - then you are sure nobody can abuse your pic


----------



## lovemymulberry

youllfindtheway said:


> And I'm so sorry about your Mulberry bag. It sucks that they won't accept responsibility. It's scary that a silver level powerseller with 100% positive feedback sells fakes.


 
Have sent the pic over to you. I think Finer Desginer Consigners genuinely thought the mulberry was real - so did I as it wasn't a trashy fake, until Mulberry HQ said otherwise. Still, you live and learn... That's why TPF is so important - I know the ladies on the mulberry 'auth this' forum would have picked up the telltale signs immediately. and they're lovely!


----------



## dr.huni

can some one please authenticate this proenza schouler ps1 python

also, this bag has the straps missing, does any one know approx how much a new strap would cost?

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120546438075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bag braggart

dr.huni said:


> can some one please authenticate this proenza schouler ps1 python
> 
> also, this bag has the straps missing, does any one know approx how much a new strap would cost?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120546438075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




This bag is not authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

This is Not authentic.


The same bag sold last week for 1500 and now re-listed, it was discussed over at the Handbags & Purses sub-forum.


----------



## dr.huni

thats horrible. seemed shady. 
thanks ladies


----------



## youllfindtheway

I really appreciate your help LMM! It turns out that they're the same one. I've just sent the seller a msg, should I report the item to protect other buyers?
And yes TPF is so important because there are so many lovely and kind ladies with great eyes, tastes, and experiences and you are one of them LMM!


----------



## elainie13

Hi, I'm the buyer of this bag and now I'm in a  bit of a mess. I just paid for it yesterday and I don't know why I did my research now rather than later.  Is there anything I can do to get my money back now before she sends the bag?  I purchased through PayPal but the money came out of my checking account.  Any advice will be greatly welcomed.  Thanks!


----------



## queen.asli

elainie13 said:


> Hi, I'm the buyer of this bag and now I'm in a  bit of a mess. I just paid for it yesterday and I don't know why I did my research now rather than later.  Is there anything I can do to get my money back now before she sends the bag?  I purchased through PayPal but the money came out of my checking account.  Any advice will be greatly welcomed.  Thanks!


think you can get a lot of help here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## elainie13

thanks queen.asli!


----------



## mingtze

I personally own a PS1, and from the picture, it looks authentic to me.  The only difference will be the tag part.  Mine purchased from Barney has the tag about the info on the bag on a PS tag and yours is on a piece of paper.


----------



## zeke

Thanks for weighing in, mingtze. I just got another PS1 (traded up to XL), also from Kirna Zabete, and this one has the bag information on the PS tag/card. So maybe this is something they have changed since a year ago.


----------



## mascross

Hi there, as I have never seen one in real life before here in Asia, can someone help me with this? Thanks!

Item : Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
Item Number :170465100355
Seller: da_meow
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465100355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi there, this bag is Not authentic. Also the first two pictures shows not the same bag.


----------



## mascross

What about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b84ea48

Item Name : PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BLACK MESSENGER  BAG/TOTE LARGE
Item Number : 220578769480
Seller : *assignmentconsignment*


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm sorry but this is Not authentic either. Also they don't accept Paypal makes it harder to get money back.


----------



## punkpolished

I believe they knock off the large and extra large versions.  I havent seen any medium ones


----------



## punkpolished

I am so glad i didnt purchase the bag!! when i see deals like that, i get dizzy with envy and forget all logic! eeek!


----------



## the_bagaholic

It seems there are always many different opinions with this particular designer and style... Perhaps those who are not true experts should keep their opinions to themselves, as it can cause unnecessary problems...


----------



## La Mer

Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler Large PS1 currently on ebay. 

Proenza Schouler Large PS1 (Midnight)

The seller posted many pictures and I am also waiting for the receipt and additional pictures. I will post them as soon as I receive them.

I love this bag but due to the current high bidding price. I want to get other's options on whether this bag is authentic since I have never seem one in person. I been wanting this bag for months now. i really appreciate all of your options. Thank in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, this is not authentic imho, but I would also like to see the additional pics.


----------



## zeke

This is my bag and there is already a thread about it. The link is below. I am a TPF member and have sold dozens of authentic bags as my ebay feedback will attest. In the previous thread, elliespurse also offered her opinion that the bag was not authentic, but other TPF members disagreed with her. Since I do not have your email address, La Mer, I will try to post the additional photos here so all can see them. I want people to make an informed opinion so will provide any information anyone would find helpful.
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/can-anyone-help-with-this-proenza-schouler-568498.html


----------



## zeke




----------



## zeke

The zipper photos above represent all the zippers on the bag (outer back, inside main compartment, outside front under flap). below is the receipt.


----------



## Elliespurse

zeke said:


> The zipper photos above represent all the zippers on the bag (outer back, inside main compartment, outside front under flap). below is the receipt.



This receipt was issued after you listed this bag on ebay.


----------



## zeke

The receipt was PRINTED after I listed the bag on ebay. I retrieved it from my online order history at KZ. If I reprint it again today, it will have today's date on it. Would you like me to reprint it again today so you can see that?


----------



## Elliespurse

zeke said:


> The receipt was PRINTED after I listed the bag on ebay. I retrieved it from my online order history at KZ. If I reprint it again today, it will have today's date on it. Would you like me to reprint it again today so you can see that?



Thanks, you are right about the date.


----------



## zeke

Here - I am printing two versions of the receipt. The first is the same as the one above, but printed today so it has today's date on it. The second version is what you get without opening a 'print' window, so it spreads over several pages, but it does show the order date at the top and it also describes the bag in more detail. You can see that these two versions have the same order number on them.


----------



## KittyKat65

I saw that bag on eBay and was going to post it on the PS thread for those gals looking for a midnight because it is 100% authentic.  Not only is it authentic, it is gorgeous and a deal!

I think it's only fair that if someone says that a bag is fake that they explain why they think so.


----------



## Elliespurse

KittyKat65 - Thanks, I think it's great that you looked at this bag too.

I agree this bag looks better than many other on ebay and knowing that all PS1's varies a lot in placement of seams, hardware etc makes it harder to see if it's authentic or not. This bag in this thread deviates from all other authentic PS1's I've seen on in a couple of areas, and I have to say this bag is not authentic because of this. It's based on my experience.


----------



## La Mer

Is this authentic?

PROENZA-SCHOULER-BLACK-PS1-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-BAG


----------



## brandy33

In my opinion it looks good, and the midnight too.


----------



## bag braggart

La Mer said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> PROENZA-SCHOULER-BLACK-PS1-MESSENGER-SHOULDER-BAG




Ask for better photos of the back, underside of the latch, and interior left/right sides of the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

bag braggart said:


> Ask for better photos of the back, underside of the latch, and interior left/right sides of the bag.



I agree about better photos, I'm unsure about authenticity so far.


----------



## summersanders

Elliespurse said:


> KittyKat65 - Thanks, I think it's great that you looked at this bag too.
> 
> I agree this bag looks better than many other on ebay and knowing that all PS1's varies a lot in placement of seams, hardware etc makes it harder to see if it's authentic or not. This bag in this thread deviates from all other authentic PS1's I've seen on in a couple of areas, and I have to say this bag is not authentic because of this. It's based on my experience.


 
Elliespurse - can you give some specific details where you notice the midnight bag is different and hence not authentic? Thanks am I interested and don't want to be scammed.


----------



## La Mer

Yes please, I like to know too.


----------



## Elliespurse

summersanders said:


> Elliespurse - can you give some specific details where you notice the midnight bag is different and hence not authentic? Thanks am I interested and don't want to be scammed.





La Mer said:


> Yes please, I like to know too.



Authentication on TPF always draws from personal experience and there are often more than one person authenticating. There are many here asking "how to spot a fake" but there is no auth faq on TPF.

The Large Midnight PS1 asked about here deviates from other authentic PS1 I've seen in a couple of areas. One thing is the missing rivets on the back of the bag, it could be that they forgot them but this is one of the reasons why I say it's not authentic. And there is no pic of the inside showing the side of the bag which could also give more clues.


----------



## zeke

I am interested in this discussion since it is my (midnight) bag being discussed. I am not sure what you mean by 'no rivets' on the back of the bag. I am attaching two photos, one of the inside of the top side of the bag, showing the internal rivets creating the pleats on the side. The other is of the back of the bag under the flap, showing the rivets securing the flap to the bag. It would not make sense for the rivets to show on the outside, since they are hidden by the flap. Some PS1s have rivets at the rear pocket, but that is only on the PS1s that have an open pocket - it would not make sense to have rivets on mine, where there is a zipper.


----------



## bag braggart

zeke said:


> I am interested in this discussion since it is my (midnight) bag being discussed. I am not sure what you mean by 'no rivets' on the back of the bag. I am attaching two photos, one of the inside of the top side of the bag, showing the internal rivets creating the pleats on the side. The other is of the back of the bag under the flap, showing the rivets securing the flap to the bag. It would not make sense for the rivets to show on the outside, since they are hidden by the flap. Some PS1s have rivets at the rear pocket, but that is only on the PS1s that have an open pocket - it would not make sense to have rivets on mine, where there is a zipper.




Hi Zeke.  I think Elliespurse is referring to the two rivets located above the zipper area.  I hope you don't mind, but I "painted" your ebay photo to show you the area.


----------



## Elliespurse

zeke said:


> I am interested in this discussion since it is my (midnight) bag being discussed. I am not sure what you mean by 'no rivets' on the back of the bag. I am attaching two photos, one of the inside of the top side of the bag, showing the internal rivets creating the pleats on the side. The other is of the back of the bag under the flap, showing the rivets securing the flap to the bag. It would not make sense for the rivets to show on the outside, since they are hidden by the flap. Some PS1s have rivets at the rear pocket, but that is only on the PS1s that have an open pocket - it would not make sense to have rivets on mine, where there is a zipper.



These photos looks ok, no problem. The rivets on the back of the bag are placed in the corners of the flap coming down on the backside, these rivets have always been there even on the PS1 Pochette, compare your bag to the ones on proenzaschouler.com or KZ. I'm puzzled now because this bag is probably made in another shop or by another artisan?

Thanks *bag braggart*!


----------



## zeke

Hi bag braggart, thanks for the clarification. I am looking at my midnight bag next to a current season PS1 and the newer bag does have that extra rivet. Here are photos of that top corner, on my midnight and the newer one. So I see what you mean. This is so frustrating because I KNOW this bag is real. Surely there must be other PS1's without a rivet in this spot? In particular, other bags from Spring 09?


----------



## Elliespurse

zeke, even Large PS1 from 2008 also had these rivets, and 2009 too. The first thing I would try is to talk with Proenza if they will take this bag back or send it to them for review. It's perhaps a manufacturing fault.


----------



## La Mer

I see what you mean. I look at many different Proenza Schouler and all of them have the two rivets on the back of the bag. I really want this bag but I am now considering buying it from an authorized reseller or directly from Proenza Schouler site. I look online and Proenza Schouler doesn't have the Medium Midnight until May 31. Do anyone know where to buy the Proenza Schouler in Medium Midnight?


----------



## Elliespurse

*La Mer* - There's a PS1 thread over at the Handbags & Purses forum with discussion about what's available and where.


----------



## zeke

So, just to clarify, am I hearing that any concerns about this bag's authenticity have been satisfied, except for the strange rivet problem?  

I guess, in terms of contacting Proenza Schouler about a possible manufacturing irregularity, the lack of rear rivet has never created a problem for me, never affected the bag's performance or look. Maybe someone will find it's worth $750 to lack two rivets.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Can someone please authenticate this please. The quality of the photos are too bad I can't do it myself 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROENZA-SCHOULER...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a066d32d0

Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, could you ask for better photos of the back and inside of the bag to the side, I'm unsure about authenticity from what I see so far.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Hi, what's your thoughts on this.
I've just requested the seller to email me bigger pics. Do you think a Large one is too small for a guy? 
Thanks


----------



## bag braggart

Bag is fake.  These photos are taken from replica site.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Jesus! but these photos are of a real bag right? I honestly cannot tell the differences between a real and a fake


----------



## Elliespurse

I agree, stay away from this bag.


It would be helpful if you include as much info as possible, link to auction etc for reference.


----------



## ehemelay

Agree with previous posters re: authenticity.

I think that the best size depends on your own stature, and how you plan to use the bag.  Most of my guy friends carry messenger-style bags, and in that case I think that you would ultimately be more happy with an XL.

I am 5'2", wear a women's size US4, and have the Large PS1 - it definitely doesn't look "big" on me.  Plus, there are loads of colors in the XL size still available on the Proenza Schouler website, if there are no stockists in your area.


----------



## youllfindtheway

Thanks guys for the inputs. And thanks ehemelay for your info. I'm 5'6 so I think I'd be better off with an XL then. 

But one thing that put me off from purchasing from the website is that I'll have to pay for courier brokerage charge which is $75 and then duty for 15% of $2350 and shipping cost which is too much. UGHH I need this bag so much I wish there were some stockists here that had the XL ones!


----------



## faintlymacabre

The Proenza website doesn't ship outside the USA!  So it's not even an option for OP.

Re: Authentication -- does anyone have tips on what to look for on bags to tell if they are authentic or not?  For example, for Balenciaga there is a certain way the bales and rivets should look, font on the tag front/back...  I feel comfortable looking for Bals on my own but I have NO CLUE with PS1s.


----------



## KittyKat65

youllfindtheway said:


> Jesus! but these photos are of a real bag right? I honestly cannot tell the differences between a real and a fake


Nope, those photos are of a fake bag.


----------



## Polliwog

Hi,  

This is my first post, but I've been on this site many, many times in the past couple of years!  

Is this authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200469635299

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi and welcome, this is not authentic imho.


----------



## bag braggart

Polliwog said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post, but I've been on this site many, many times in the past couple of years!
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200469635299
> 
> Thanks!!




Not authentic.


----------



## Polliwog

Thank you! 

Can you tell me what to look for in the future?  What attributes identify this as a fake?


----------



## bag braggart

Sorry but I can't give specifics as it helps out counterfeiters and its sellers.  There are always indicators that give away fake bags.


----------



## lilbou64

that is definitely fake.. I emailed the seller also and she couldn't guarantee authenticity!
I also found the pictures that she was using on Ioffer.. so....... definitely a fake


----------



## alice$

HI!

can anyone help me with this PS1?

is it authentic? eeek!

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320537819229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, this is not authentic from what I see so far. 

But I would have liked to see pics of the back of the bag and inside to the side with rivets.


----------



## ami1481010

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200478528101&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ITEM # 200478528101

HI, PLEASE HELP Authenticate THIS BAG FOR ME! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, unfortunately is this bag not authentic. 

Also, the first pic shows an X-Large PS1, not Medium, the other pics shows another bag.


----------



## pinkandgreen

Def not authentic. this seller has sold a few fake PS1s in various sizes and colors. The alexas are also stolen pics too.


----------



## fashionista2000

Hello, Could you please kindly help me authenticate these ps1's.. I love them so much..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250644763290&_trksid=p2759.l1259

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/auth-PROENZA...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item255b091589

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110540892562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista2000 said:


> Hello, Could you please kindly help me authenticate these ps1's.. I love them so much..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250644763290&_trksid=p2759.l1259



I'm unsure about authenticity but I'd like to see a pic of the back and inside to the side with rivets.




fashionista2000 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/auth-PROENZA...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item255b091589



This is not authentic in my opinion.




fashionista2000 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110540892562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



This is not authentic either in my opinion.


----------



## fashionista2000

Elliespurse said:


> I'm unsure about authenticity but I'd like to see a pic of the back and inside to the side with rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not authentic in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not authentic either in my opinion.




Thank you very much, i will ask for the pictures right away and show it to you.


----------



## fashionista2000

http://www.flickr.com/photos/50102384@N03/

Here are the extra pictures she gave to me.
Does it look good?


----------



## bag braggart

fashionista2000 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/50102384@N03/
> 
> Here are the extra pictures she gave to me.
> Does it look good?




Sorry but this bag is fake.


----------



## fashionista2000

bag braggart said:


> Sorry but this bag is fake.



nooo.. that was my only hope. Thanks for authenticating them, do you know where i can get one?


----------



## bag braggart

fashionista2000 said:


> nooo.. that was my only hope. Thanks for authenticating them, do you know where i can get one?




You can try Lagarconne.com or kirnazabete.com   Are you in Australia?  I believe both ship internationally.  If you're in the US you can also try Barneys.com and proenzaschouler.com.  There's a list of international stockists on the proenza schouler website:

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stockists/


----------



## ngaij03

I have recently spotted a PS1 medium bag for sale 
and i was wondering if you could help me authenticate this


----------



## Elliespurse

ngaij03 said:


> I have recently spotted a PS1 medium bag for sale
> and i was wondering if you could help me authenticate this



Hi, I'm sorry but this is not authentic.


----------



## Mis_M

I would ask for photos of the hardware, and another shot of the label stamped label, plus the rivets.

By the way, when people just say is not authentic, is always best to provide reasons otherwise, is not convincing to the answer anyways, just saying, that's all.


----------



## queen.asli

Mis_M said:


> I would ask for photos of the hardware, and another shot of the label stamped label, plus the rivets.
> 
> By the way, when people just say is not authentic, is always best to provide reasons otherwise, is not convincing to the answer anyways, just saying, that's all.


Please remember that those who make fakes are also reading this forum looking for clues to make better fake items,

We are helping members of the forum not to buy fake, not the scammers to make better fakes


----------



## ngaij03

Mis_M said:


> I would ask for photos of the hardware, and another shot of the label stamped label, plus the rivets.
> 
> By the way, when people just say is not authentic, is always best to provide reasons otherwise, is not convincing to the answer anyways, just saying, that's all.



How would you be able to tell?


----------



## ngaij03

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is not authentic.




how can you tell? Or is that the only thing you say?


----------



## Mis_M

ZeZe, I help to agree you on this, I have a PS1 and I have been a huge collector of bags (new and vintages) from Rebecca Minkoff, Anna Corinna, Mulberry to higher end brand like Tods, Longchamp, Ferragamo, etc.
Your bag seems authentic, from the stitches, the texture of the leather, color to the interior compartment & lining.
And yes, whenever someone agree or not, is best to provide their own reasons even if is based on their own personal experience, e.g. a lawyer would never defend a client without having prepare a good set of proof & arguments/reasons.
If one does not have a good reason or reasons to support their answer, then is not a valid answer at all.

Is only common sense, not the matter of whether to improve the quality of counterfeit or not, simple as that.

ngaij03 - to answer your question, you can tell with close up shots of the rivet, the stitching finishing, the lining pattern (is it line up properly) and is the right shade of the fabric for the lining. Plus of course, the stamp on all the hardware, just a few tips to start


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

How does this bag look? I've bought from this seller before without issue, but always good to check. Thanks!

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p161/boracaysun/ProenzaPS1Med/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> How does this bag look? I've bought from this seller before without issue, but always good to check. Thanks!
> 
> http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p161/boracaysun/ProenzaPS1Med/?albumview=slideshow



This looks ok to me.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Thank you!


----------



## ige1031

Yes, looks good! Could you post link of seller? Am also interested : ) Thanks!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

ige1031 said:


> Yes, looks good! Could you post link of seller? Am also interested : ) Thanks!



I bought it privately from a seller who has sold me several Balenciaga bags in the past. She's absolutely wonderful. PM me and I'll send you her ebay ID, etc. She is a sheer pleasure to deal with and all of my bags have been brand new, and in beautiful condition.


----------



## ige1031

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I bought it privately from a seller who has sold me several Balenciaga bags in the past. She's absolutely wonderful. PM me and I'll send you her ebay ID, etc. She is a sheer pleasure to deal with and all of my bags have been brand new, and in beautiful condition.


 
Sorry, I can't seem to send you a PM. Could you PM me instead the ebay ID, etc? Thanks!


----------



## razzamatazz

I know I should have done this before I purchased the bag but I just received it and I am pretty sure that it is not authentic, even though the seller claims it was purchased from net-a-porter. Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...0892562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_905


----------



## bag braggart

razzamatazz said:


> I know I should have done this before I purchased the bag but I just received it and I am pretty sure that it is not authentic, even though the seller claims it was purchased from net-a-porter. Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...0892562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_905




This bag is not authentic IMO.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I agree, I'm sorry this is not authentic.


I answered the same question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-bag-593734.html#post15527594


----------



## razzamatazz

thank you both! I thought as much, I think I was being too hopeful!


----------



## sydneyswans90

razzamatazz said:


> thank you both! I thought as much, I think I was being too hopeful!



Ooh that sucks, I saw this on eBay and came so close to bidding, then was kicking myself because I thought I let a bargain PS1 slip away..


----------



## sushiette

Hey,

Please can you authenticate this bag for me :

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...omen_s_Bags&hash=item19bd172a3e#ht_500wt_1154

I think it's fake but...just to be sure...

Thanks,

Sylvie


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi there, this bag is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## ngaij03

Mis_M said:


> ZeZe, I help to agree you on this, I have a PS1 and I have been a huge collector of bags (new and vintages) from Rebecca Minkoff, Anna Corinna, Mulberry to higher end brand like Tods, Longchamp, Ferragamo, etc.
> Your bag seems authentic, from the stitches, the texture of the leather, color to the interior compartment & lining.
> And yes, whenever someone agree or not, is best to provide their own reasons even if is based on their own personal experience, e.g. a lawyer would never defend a client without having prepare a good set of proof & arguments/reasons.
> If one does not have a good reason or reasons to support their answer, then is not a valid answer at all.
> 
> Is only common sense, not the matter of whether to improve the quality of counterfeit or not, simple as that.
> 
> ngaij03 - to answer your question, you can tell with close up shots of the rivet, the stitching finishing, the lining pattern (is it line up properly) and is the right shade of the fabric for the lining. Plus of course, the stamp on all the hardware, just a few tips to start




so does that mean you thought that bag was also a fake? :/


----------



## Mis_M

To be honest, yes, I have my doubts on this PS1 bag, that is why I suggest you request a few more pics on the areas that I have mentioned, look out for those.


----------



## kenzoic

here it is, the seller claims that it's an authentic bag, but the buy it now price is a bit concerning...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Proenza...tem&pt=AU_Men_Accessories&hash=item27b2687bb5


----------



## kenzoic

i also requested some more pictures:


----------



## Mis_M

It looks okay but the lighting on all the photos are horrible!
You should ask the seller to send you a close up photo of the 'Proenza Schouler' plate, the front and back of the zipper (anyone of them is fine) and the rivets.

Thx


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, I'm sorry but this bag is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## bag braggart

I agree with Elliespurse.  This bag is totally FAKE.


----------



## kated1

Help!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...609238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## bag braggart

kated1 said:


> Help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...609238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154




Bag is not authentic IMO.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, I agree with *bag braggart*, this bag is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## sydneyswans90

Hey there, I found this on eBay, would love your verdict - please authenticate  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b19a44ee


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello, I'm sorry but this listing is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## kated1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522134062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
how about this one?


----------



## Elliespurse

kated1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522134062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> how about this one?



Hi, this is not authentic either in my opinion.


----------



## KittyKat65

The prices are what really puts me off.  An authentic PS1 is not going to sell for such low prices.  I think the days of buying PS1s off eBay are over.


----------



## chicjean

What do you think ladies? eBay is a little sketch, but I'm curious...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Proenz...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1385c5ee#ht_5600wt_1013

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b19a44ee#ht_5126wt_787

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chicjean said:


> What do you think ladies? eBay is a little sketch, but I'm curious...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Proenz...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1385c5ee#ht_5600wt_1013
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b19a44ee#ht_5126wt_787
> 
> thanks!



Hi, I'm sorry but they are not authentic, they are both fake.


----------



## chicjean

thanks 

can i ask how you tell??


----------



## Elliespurse

^No, but I can say I've been obsessing over the PS1 details for over a year now, it's personal experience.


----------



## chicjean

good to know, thanks


----------



## willowsmom

How does this one look so far?  I can ask the seller for more pictures...TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

willowsmom said:


> How does this one look so far?  I can ask the seller for more pictures...TIA!



Hi, it was only the last pic that had good size, the others were too tiny. I would also like to see pics of the back and underside.


----------



## willowsmom

Thanks Elliespurse!  I asked the seller for more pictures and will post as soon as I have them


----------



## bedhead

^^ This one is my bag, and is authentic. I purchased it from Net-a-Porter. 

I think the attached photos are small because sometimes only the thumbnail gets saved when you download - willowsmom, if you click on the images in the listing so they pop up larger, you can right-click and save them and it should save the larger images so you can post here. (I won't link my own listing as it's against the rules, but if you want to post the images here or pm the listing link to elliespurse please feel free to do so.)

I sent some additional photos already but I'll take the photo of the bottom of the bag shortly. Let me know if there are any other details I should photograph!


----------



## susan-eric

*PS1 Clutch:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120587873145&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123

I realize some details are not in the 5 photos provided, but please let me know if you see anything in the photos that are provided that looks sketchy before I pay. Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

susan-eric said:


> *PS1 Clutch:*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120587873145&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123
> 
> I realize some details are not in the 5 photos provided, but please let me know if you see anything in the photos that are provided that looks sketchy before I pay. Thanx.



Hi, the pics are not very good but I would say this is not authentic. Also, the last pic is not the same bag.


----------



## susan-eric

Thanks for the quick reply.  Is it the background on the last bag?  I keep going back and forth to try to see the differences...


----------



## Elliespurse

susan-eric said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  Is it the background on the last bag?  I keep going back and forth to try to see the differences...



Apart from details it also looks like a stock pic.


----------



## susan-eric

I asked for more / better photos of the actual bag.  Are there specific parts of the bag that I should be requesting photos of?  I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt on the last photo--maybe she added a stock photo since her photos were, well, not great?  But would still like to clarify whether the  bag in the first 4 photos is authentic.  Or, am I misunderstanding and would that be a waste of time?


----------



## Elliespurse

susan-eric said:


> I asked for more / better photos of the actual bag.  Are there specific parts of the bag that I should be requesting photos of?  I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt on the last photo--maybe she added a stock photo since her photos were, well, not great?  But would still like to clarify whether the  bag in the first 4 photos is authentic.  Or, am I misunderstanding and would that be a waste of time?



Despite the pics I would say it's not authentic. But better pics of the front with the clasp and the whole back would be great.


----------



## susan-eric

Okay, I've asked.  Thanks.


----------



## Rie1181

Hi. I'm new here. I just bought this bag on ebay, see link, but I'm concerned if its authentic. Does anyone know???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522134062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT( i hope you can see link below?)


----------



## susan-eric

I hope I'm doing this correctly--here are the additional images that I was sent:


----------



## Elliespurse

susan-eric said:


> I hope I'm doing this correctly--here are the additional images that I was sent:



Thank you for the additional pics, much better. I would still say this bag is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Elliespurse

Rie1181 said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I just bought this bag on ebay, see link, but I'm concerned if its authentic. Does anyone know???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522134062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT( i hope you can see link below?)



Hello, I would say this bag is not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## susan-eric

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for the additional pics, much better. I would still say this bag is not authentic in my opinion.



Could you pm me?  I compared it to the counterfeits and to me it doesn't look like them, it looks like the real deal, so I'd like to learn what I'm missing in my comparisons.  Thanks.


----------



## waterfalls

Hi all,

I'm not looking to buy a PS1 but happened to see this and i have a strange feeling there is something wrong. This seller has also listed a yellow PS1 and has a website with Hermes bracelets and an Oak Mulberry Alexa that looks wrong too. (p/s:- I do not own an alexa / ps1 yet so am not at all able to confirm but gut feelings are to be heeded right?)

Item: PS1 (Moss/ Green)
seller: theclosetym
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200489202788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item No: 200489202788
Also see: http://www.goodiecloset.blogspot.com

Comments: If anyone can let us know whether the alexa and hermes accessories on the seller's website are fakes too, please do!


----------



## Elliespurse

waterfalls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not looking to buy a PS1 but happened to see this and i have a strange feeling there is something wrong. This seller has also listed a yellow PS1 and has a website with Hermes bracelets and an Oak Mulberry Alexa that looks wrong too. (p/s:- I do not own an alexa / ps1 yet so am not at all able to confirm but gut feelings are to be heeded right?)
> 
> Item: PS1 (Moss/ Green)
> seller: theclosetym
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200489202788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item No: 200489202788
> Also see: http://www.goodiecloset.blogspot.com
> 
> Comments: If anyone can let us know whether the alexa and hermes accessories on the seller's website are fakes too, please do!



Hi, this bag is not authentic, its's fake.


Your suspicions were right. The Mulberry and Hermes questions should be posted in the auth threads in each forum.


----------



## waterfalls

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is not authentic, its's fake.
> 
> 
> Your suspicions were right. The Mulberry and Hermes questions should be posted in the auth threads in each forum.



Hi Elliespurse, thanks! I have posted in the Mulberry forum already and will post in the Hermes forums too.


----------



## jphay

hi guys... is this authentic?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/51619707@N04/sets/72157624392456316/

bought it from a reputed reseller at near-retail price.

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

jphay said:


> hi guys... is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/51619707@N04/sets/72157624392456316/
> 
> bought it from a reputed reseller at near-retail price.
> 
> TIA!



Congrats, this bag is authentic!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Rie1181 said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I just bought this bag on ebay, see link, but I'm concerned if its authentic. Does anyone know???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180522134062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT( i hope you can see link below?)



IT'S SURELY FAKE!!

Here's the pictures on ioffer - and even for a much cheaper price:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps3-leather-clutch-bag-black-150894889


----------



## fashionista2000

How about this one? TIA.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/booty168/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1__medium_smoke


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista2000 said:


> How about this one? TIA.
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/booty168/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1__medium_smoke



This is authentic.


----------



## sillylily

Hi ,I was just wondering are these authentic? 

http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-medium-messenger-flap-ps1-bag-yellow-145252661

Yellow PS 1 Medium

I'm a little bit suspicious are these fakes? The price just seems to be.. very unreal.


----------



## Elliespurse

sillylily said:


> Hi ,I was just wondering are these authentic?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/proenza-schouler-medium-messenger-flap-ps1-bag-yellow-145252661
> 
> Yellow PS 1 Medium
> 
> I'm a little bit suspicious are these fakes? The price just seems to be.. very unreal.



Hi, this bag is not authentic, all bags on that page are fake.


----------



## sushiette

Hey,

Please can you help me authenticate these ones :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae2c2609#ht_823wt_1139

&

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3caea846ab#ht_500wt_1154


Thank you,

Silvia


----------



## Elliespurse

sushiette said:


> Hey,
> 
> Please can you help me authenticate these ones :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae2c2609#ht_823wt_1139
> 
> &



This is not authentic imho.




sushiette said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3caea846ab#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Silvia



The color of the photos and details are no good. The bag in the photos looks like a large not medium as advertised.


----------



## Gunderic

Hi everyone! There's a purple PS1 on eBay. I haven't seen a seam down the middle of the front flap before. Can anyone authenticate? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PROEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150ebf5ea


----------



## TURIONTO

Gunderic said:


> Hi everyone! There's a purple PS1 on eBay. I haven't seen a seam down the middle of the front flap before. Can anyone authenticate? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PROEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150ebf5ea




so fake!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Gunderic said:


> Hi everyone! There's a purple PS1 on eBay. I haven't seen a seam down the middle of the front flap before. Can anyone authenticate? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PROEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150ebf5ea



Hi, this listing is not authentic imho.


----------



## Gunderic

I shall avoid. Very much appreciated!


----------



## bondat

hi. is this authentic? i'm new to proenzas... so i have no idea... any help would be appreciated...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e93d8b


----------



## sushiette

Hi,

thank you, can someone authenticate this one too :

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...H_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5bfec#ht_6666wt_1139

 this one seems to be authentic for once !

Thank you,

Silvia


----------



## Elliespurse

bondat said:


> hi. is this authentic? i'm new to proenzas... so i have no idea... any help would be appreciated...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e93d8b



Hi, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## bondat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is not authentic.



oh my. thank you. =)


----------



## Elliespurse

sushiette said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you, can someone authenticate this one too :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...H_Handbags&hash=item1c13e5bfec#ht_6666wt_1139
> 
> this one seems to be authentic for once !
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Silvia



Hi, this listing is not authentic imho.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Can someone please authenticate?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e93d8b

Thanks!!!


----------



## louien

^ditto. Does the strap attachment has two rows in the large ps1?


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13e93d8b
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hi, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## louien

Hi! Just curious as to what were the signs of inauthenticity? Appreciate it!


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

louien - I'm sorry by we never tell in public because counterfeiters making fake bags reads this thread too.


----------



## louien

Elliespurse said:


> louien - I'm sorry by we never tell in public because counterfeiters making fake bags reads this thread too.



A ok! I might be pushing my luck but any chance you can pm me? I made a bitd on this item (currently the winning bidder), would it still be ok if I report it (sorry, new to ebay as well hehe)? Thanks nonetheless!


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> A ok! I might be pushing my luck but any chance you can pm me? I made a bitd on this item (currently the winning bidder), would it still be ok if I report it (sorry, new to ebay as well hehe)? Thanks nonetheless!



I would report this auction as fake. Look through and ask in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ how to best do this.

Hope it helps.


----------



## louien

Thanks so much! Should have known better and checked with you guys first! 

You're the best!



Elliespurse said:


> I would report this auction as fake. Look through and ask in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ how to best do this.
> 
> Hope it helps.


----------



## ps98165

What about this one?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b35b2e43

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

ps98165 said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b35b2e43
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## heytae

Could you authenticate this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330451340245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

heytae said:


> Could you authenticate this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330451340245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Thank you.



It looks ok from the pics but they are not very good. Also, a pic of the back of the bag is missing.


----------



## fashionista2000

I'm almost 100% sure, but could you confirm? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180535891280&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista2000 said:


> I'm almost 100% sure, but could you confirm? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180535891280&fromMakeTrack=true



Hi, this looks ok to me.


----------



## demicouture

to me too!!
so many fakes out there 
someone even posted coupons for ps1s!!


----------



## KittyKat65

fashionista2000 said:


> I'm almost 100% sure, but could you confirm? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180535891280&fromMakeTrack=true


Authentic


----------



## BagLover21

Hi Ellie,

I just bought this bag. I'm really hoping it's ok. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120598618190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

BagLover21 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I just bought this bag. I'm really hoping it's ok.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120598618190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Hi, I'm sorry but this bag is fake. 


Try to stop the payment or cancel.


----------



## BagLover21

Ellie - Lucky for me I hadn't submitted payment yet. Thank you so much!


----------



## BagLover21

Hi ladies,

I just came across this. What do you think?

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/NEW__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag


----------



## Elliespurse

BagLover21 - About the fake: I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## Elliespurse

BagLover21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just came across this. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/NEW__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag



This is not authentic imho.


----------



## demicouture

BagLover
that bag does not look right to me. the straps are strangely long...


----------



## BooYah

BagLover21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just came across this. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/NEW__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag



i think this is the same fake yellow PS1 that was on ebay a few days ago.


----------



## hailcien

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19be332be3

hi ladies! please help!!
thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

hailcien said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item19be332be3
> 
> hi ladies! please help!!
> thanks a lot in advance!



Hi, this is not authentic imo.


----------



## k*d

BooYah said:


> i think this is the same fake yellow PS1 that was on ebay a few days ago.


 
That seller's eBay ID is closetym.  (Both sellers advertise the blog http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/ as her own.)


----------



## hailcien

thanks a lot ellie!


----------



## Velony

Hi Ladies, came across this one on ebay Germany. Have a feeling it's fake as the price is too low and leather doesn't look great. What do you think? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.de/Proenza-Schouler...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item45f43340ab


----------



## Elliespurse

Velony said:


> Hi Ladies, came across this one on ebay Germany. Have a feeling it's fake as the price is too low and leather doesn't look great. What do you think? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Proenza-Schouler...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item45f43340ab



This bag is fake.


Your suspicions were right.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

What about this one? I don't own a pochette, so I have no idea what to look for. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_3120wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> What about this one? I don't own a pochette, so I have no idea what to look for.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_3120wt_1139



This looks ok to me. A pic of the back is missing though.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

Hi can you authenticate this for me? TIA 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Medium-/160463430997?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255c5da555


----------



## Elliespurse

Candice0985 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this for me? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Medium-/160463430997?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255c5da555



Hi, this bag is not authentic, fake.


----------



## industrychic

Hi guys,
can you authenticate this http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item255c5d86ba#ht_551wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

industrychic said:


> Hi guys,
> can you authenticate this http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item255c5d86ba#ht_551wt_1139



Hi, this bag is not authentic either, fake.


----------



## Candice0985

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is not authentic, fake.


ok thanks!


----------



## daniela127

This auction already ended but I am curious:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...175456&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_527wt_1137

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

daniela127 said:


> This auction already ended but I am curious:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...175456&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_527wt_1137
> 
> thank you!



This listing is not authentic.


----------



## ozgaz24

Could someone please authenticate this for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRE-OWNED-AUTOGRAPHED-Proenza-Schouler-large-PS1-bag-/190427832863?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5662221f#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## Elliespurse

ozgaz24 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRE-OWNED-AUTOGRAPHED-Proenza-Schouler-large-PS1-bag-/190427832863?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5662221f#ht_500wt_1154



It's not authentic from what I see so far but the pics are not sharp and too small. Pics of the logo on the clasp, PS text inside pocket, zipper pulls and pic inside with the shoulder strap rivets are missing though.


----------



## louien

sorry...


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi!

Is this one authentic? Thanks so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-loved-Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-/200501677151?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## Elliespurse

amjac2wm said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is this one authentic? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-loved-Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-/200501677151?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



This is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## amjac2wm

Thanks Ellie, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## tortoiseperson

The price looks suspiciously low on this and the provenance is iffy but ... thought I'd ask anyway:

Item:  BLACK LARGE PROENZA SCHOULER BAG
Seller: torviscas2010 
Item #: 330461635229
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USED-ONCE-BLACK-LARGE-PROENZA-SCHOULER-BAG-/330461635229?pt=Women_s_Bags 

Many thanks!


----------



## jadoremoi

Hi girls,
could you please help me authenticate this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110573550006

the bidding will end soon so quick reply would be appreciated !


----------



## Elliespurse

tortoiseperson said:


> The price looks suspiciously low on this and the provenance is iffy but ... thought I'd ask anyway:
> 
> Item:  BLACK LARGE PROENZA SCHOULER BAG
> Seller: torviscas2010
> Item #: 330461635229
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USED-ONCE-BLACK-LARGE-PROENZA-SCHOULER-BAG-/330461635229?pt=Women_s_Bags
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

jadoremoi said:


> Hi girls,
> could you please help me authenticate this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110573550006
> 
> the bidding will end soon so quick reply would be appreciated !



Hi, this is not authentic either, it's fake.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.



Thanks so much for your quick reply!


----------



## jadoremoi

Thanks Elliespurse !
anw, how do you know if it's fake or not? Actually I'm not sure if Yellow PS1-Large is actually sell in the store, I tried to find it online but the results are always all those fake bags (ioffer, freeshippinghandbag, etc). Thankfully I didn't bid on that PS1 yellow bag as I'm unconfident too.

Anyone has any idea how to find an authentic pre-loved PS1?? In this thread I notice everything are fakes... I'm confused.. Thank you^^


----------



## Elliespurse

jadoremoi said:


> Thanks Elliespurse !
> anw, how do you know if it's fake or not? Actually I'm not sure if Yellow PS1-Large is actually sell in the store, I tried to find it online but the results are always all those fake bags (ioffer, freeshippinghandbag, etc). Thankfully I didn't bid on that PS1 yellow bag as I'm unconfident too.
> 
> Anyone has any idea how to find an authentic pre-loved PS1?? In this thread I notice everything are fakes... I'm confused.. Thank you^^



There have been yellow PS1's in the stores at some time but could be sold out now. For pre-loved PS1's I think you have to keep looking, perhaps one will turn up.


----------



## rdgldy

Hi, could you please authenticate the 2 bags listed below.
Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PROEN...IOLA-1595-/140441522304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Proenza-Sc...TARY-BNWT-/280549263329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## demicouture

the above look fine!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

rdgldy said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the 2 bags listed below.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-PROEN...IOLA-1595-/140441522304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



This looks ok.



rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Proenza-Sc...TARY-BNWT-/280549263329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



I'm not sure by looking at some of the pics..


----------



## littlerock

^ What other pictures do you need? That is my bag and it's most definitely authentic


----------



## Elliespurse

rdgldy said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the 2 bags listed below.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Proenza-Sc...TARY-BNWT-/280549263329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags





littlerock said:


> ^ What other pictures do you need? That is my bag and it's most definitely authentic



I have now cleared out my concerns and this PS1 looks authentic to me.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!!


----------



## kenzo89

What are your thoughts on this PS1?



















The seller says the dustbag is grey but hasn't got a picture. Is this correct?

Thanks guys!

**EDIT** Sorry, someone's posted this bag already.


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzo89 said:


> What are your thoughts on this PS1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says the dustbag is grey but hasn't got a picture. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> **EDIT** Sorry, someone's posted this bag already.



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## MabelMad

Hi Would someone look at this for me please

item no. 180549456219

seller. colbar1805

link. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180549456219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

MabelMad said:


> Hi Would someone look at this for me please
> 
> item no. 180549456219
> 
> seller. colbar1805
> 
> link. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180549456219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## MabelMad

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


 
Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## eikib

hi, i would like to buy a Proenza Schouler PS1 bag, but i dont know how to identify it is auth or not. Please help me to authenticate these used Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag and tell me how to identify it! Thanks a lot!

The Black color:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIgRtw7zI/AAAAAAAAAS8/ie027-L3jgo/s1600/MedBlkPS1_10.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIgu9Qm8I/AAAAAAAAATE/D4YvApe5LgU/s1600/MedBlkPS1_8.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIg1_EBTI/AAAAAAAAATM/0lNXGQrsKLs/s1600/MedblkPS1_2.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIhcfjmMI/AAAAAAAAATc/r-DKTzE3tek/s1600/MedBlkPS1_5.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIhMAFgbI/AAAAAAAAATU/iuO_cQE7yNY/s1600/MedBlkPS1_4.jpg

The Brown Color:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUe_tL3XNI/AAAAAAAAAQ8/QXbGNddwKsQ/s1600/BrownMedPS1_A.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfAWWUZHI/AAAAAAAAARM/OfBTmX325y8/s1600/BrownMedPS1_D.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUdR1wuk9I/AAAAAAAAAQc/GejaBnVrM-M/s1600/BrownMedPS1_B.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfA9CaGeI/AAAAAAAAARU/ULKTLLJE0d0/s1600/BrownMedPS1_E.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfAAEKV7I/AAAAAAAAARE/bI7os2BoOIo/s1600/BrownMedPS1_C.jpg


----------



## eikib

hi, i would like to buy a Proenza Schouler PS1 bag, but i dont know how to identify it is auth or not. Please help me to authenticate these used Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag! Thanks a lot!

The Black color:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...dBlkPS1_10.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...edBlkPS1_8.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...edblkPS1_2.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...edBlkPS1_5.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...edBlkPS1_4.jpg


----------



## eikib

and also this brown one:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...wnMedPS1_A.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...wnMedPS1_D.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...wnMedPS1_B.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...wnMedPS1_E.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SI...wnMedPS1_C.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, i would like to buy a Proenza Schouler PS1 bag, but i dont know how to identify it is auth or not. Please help me to authenticate these used Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag and tell me how to identify it! Thanks a lot!
> 
> The Black color:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIgRtw7zI/AAAAAAAAAS8/ie027-L3jgo/s1600/MedBlkPS1_10.jpg
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIgu9Qm8I/AAAAAAAAATE/D4YvApe5LgU/s1600/MedBlkPS1_8.jpg
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIg1_EBTI/AAAAAAAAATM/0lNXGQrsKLs/s1600/MedblkPS1_2.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIhcfjmMI/AAAAAAAAATc/r-DKTzE3tek/s1600/MedBlkPS1_5.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TFYIhMAFgbI/AAAAAAAAATU/iuO_cQE7yNY/s1600/MedBlkPS1_4.jpg
> 
> The Brown Color:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUe_tL3XNI/AAAAAAAAAQ8/QXbGNddwKsQ/s1600/BrownMedPS1_A.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfAWWUZHI/AAAAAAAAARM/OfBTmX325y8/s1600/BrownMedPS1_D.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUdR1wuk9I/AAAAAAAAAQc/GejaBnVrM-M/s1600/BrownMedPS1_B.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfA9CaGeI/AAAAAAAAARU/ULKTLLJE0d0/s1600/BrownMedPS1_E.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_czBkaYX6SII/TEUfAAEKV7I/AAAAAAAAARE/bI7os2BoOIo/s1600/BrownMedPS1_C.jpg



Hi, these are not authentic, they are fake.


----------



## eikib

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these are not authentic, they are fake.


Hi Elliespurse,
Would you mind teaching me how to spot fake PS1 bag please?
I really have no idea how to distinguish the fake ones!


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> Would you mind teaching me how to spot fake PS1 bag please?
> I really have no idea how to distinguish the fake ones!



I'm sorry but we can't do that because counterfeiters making fakes read this too..


----------



## Love-Vintage

item number:320583361126

seller: kittykouture202
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa441e266#ht_500wt_1067

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Love-Vintage said:


> item number:320583361126
> 
> seller: kittykouture202
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa441e266#ht_500wt_1067
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.



Thank you!


----------



## BooYah

hi, what do you guys think? authentic or not? TIA :flowers

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Black-Pr...H_Handbags&hash=item2a09f82339#ht_6165wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

BooYah said:


> hi, what do you guys think? authentic or not? TIA :flowers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Black-Pr...H_Handbags&hash=item2a09f82339#ht_6165wt_1139



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## BooYah

thank you soooo much, *Elliespurse*


----------



## BooYah

how about this one please? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa45527e5#ht_963wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

BooYah said:


> how about this one please? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa45527e5#ht_963wt_1139



This is not authentic either, fake.


----------



## BooYah

thank you, *Elliespurse*


----------



## khazkhaz

Hi. I'm really in love with this clutch and I hope it's the real deal. 

http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-grande-pochette_30.html


----------



## Elliespurse

khazkhaz said:


> Hi. I'm really in love with this clutch and I hope it's the real deal.
> 
> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-grande-pochette_30.html



Hi, the photos are too blurry to see details.


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

khazkhaz said:


> Hi. I'm really in love with this clutch and I hope it's the real deal.
> 
> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-grande-pochette_30.html



I would say from the seller's other obviously fake PS1's, I would assume the clutch is fake as well. I wouldn't risk it, personally.  Also, I love that clutch style, and I hope you can find yourself a real one!


----------



## TMitch6542

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120616855035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is this fake?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## khazkhaz

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> I would say from the seller's other obviously fake PS1's, I would assume the clutch is fake as well. I wouldn't risk it, personally.  Also, I love that clutch style, and I hope you can find yourself a real one!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the photos are too blurry to see details.



OMG scary. This seller has sold a lot of PS1s already


----------



## khazkhaz

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bf25b4ef


----------



## Elliespurse

TMitch6542 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120616855035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Is this fake?  Thanks for your help.



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

khazkhaz said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bf25b4ef



Hi, the pics are too blurry but I would say it's not authentic from what I see so far.


----------



## Love-Vintage

I just received the bag and I could totally tell that the bag is fake. The smell is total give off and I noticed that this bag is different thatn what I saw at Barneys. Please Authenticate this bag. The seller (*colbar1804* @ Ebay) claims that this bag was purchased from *harvey nichols* in hong kong,


----------



## Love-Vintage

more pictures...


----------



## Love-Vintage

more pictures...


----------



## Elliespurse

Love-Vintage said:


> I just received the bag and I could totally tell that the bag is fake. The smell is total give off and I noticed that this bag is different thatn what I saw at Barneys. Please Authenticate this bag. The seller (*colbar1804* @ Ebay) claims that this bag was purchased from *harvey nichols* in hong kong,



I'm so sorry, this is not authentic, it's fake.

Do you have a pic of the underside of the bag?


----------



## Love-Vintage

Thanks Elli here is more picture..


----------



## Elliespurse

Love-Vintage said:


> Thanks Elli here is more picture..



Thank you for the additional pics.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Proenza clutch...


----------



## Elliespurse

Love-Vintage said:


> Proenza clutch...



Hi, this is the wallet ($125) not the more expensive clutch. I'm not sure about the authenticity though.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the wallet ($125) not the more expensive clutch. I'm not sure about the authenticity though.



Oh i thought this was the clutch

Thanks Elli!


----------



## ps98165

Hi gals,
Does this look authentic? TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120617613392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

ps98165 said:


> Hi gals,
> Does this look authentic? TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120617613392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is authentic imo.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

What about this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_6215wt_913


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_6215wt_913



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, fake.



Thought so. Damn. All those fakes!  But thanks, Ellie!


----------



## XXAL

Hi, please help me out! is this wallet real? how much for retail?? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5748e847


----------



## Elliespurse

XXAL said:


> Hi, please help me out! is this wallet real? how much for retail?? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5748e847



Hi, this looks authentic. They are available for $165 at proenzaschouler.com and $125 at kirnazabete.com


----------



## coco.lauren

Hello ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...487871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_963wt_1139

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

coco.lauren said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...487871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_963wt_1139
> 
> Thank you!



Hello, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## coco.lauren

Thank you Elliespurse! =)


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Proenza Schouler PS1 
Item #: 180559372418
Seller ID: *katies*stuff*

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a2d6082


----------



## BooYah

please refer to post #297 as it was deemed as not authentic



cinnabun4chu said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1
> Item #: 180559372418
> Seller ID: *katies*stuff*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a2d6082


----------



## cinnabun4chu

BooYah said:


> please refer to post #297 as it was deemed as not authentic



ahh thanks, i had trouble finding it so i thought no one had posted it, sorry!


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

Hi ladies (and gents!). Hope you can help with this: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/booty168/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1__medium_smoke___REDUCED___
(the medium smoke)

I don't really care about the water stains etc. (my two other ps1's were pretty beat-up after about a week, so this one would most likely have suffered the same fate with me anyway), and it looks pretty good, but after staring at the screen and my real life ones for a good hour my judgement could be off. Plus you guys are amazing at this, so...

Thanks. 

(also.. this may have been posted a few pages ago, but the link went to the main page and the poster didn't say which bag exactly so I wanted to make sure)


----------



## mtan

I bought this bag from an online seller for a lot of money, and seeing it in person makes me suspect it is fake. Please help.


----------



## Elliespurse

mtan said:


> I bought this bag from an online seller for a lot of money, and seeing it in person makes me suspect it is fake. Please help.



Hi, I would say this is not authentic in my opinion, but it's really unusual and I haven't seen much of the real one either.


----------



## mtan

Elliespurse said:


> I haven't seen much of the real one either.


Yes me neither. That is why I am having a hard time figuring out. 
While some things do match, like the number of holes and their placement. My biggest concern is the lock. The shape and size of the circle is different from some of the pictures I have seen. The feel of the leather feels a bit odd. she told me its glazed leather but, from past experiences I know that glazed leather has a shine to it.


----------



## Elliespurse

mtan said:


> Yes me neither. That is why I am having a hard time figuring out.
> While some things do match, like the number of holes and their placement. My biggest concern is the lock. The shape and size of the circle is different from some of the pictures I have seen. The feel of the leather feels a bit odd. she told me its glazed leather but, from past experiences I know that glazed leather has a shine to it.



I think the finish should be dull, not high gloss. Things that differ from my limited reference is the shape and cut of the leather, stitching and all hardware.


----------



## mtan

The did change the finish when the bag went to production, but the lock still looks weird. the circle in the middle should be wider and flatter.


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

I'm 99% sure that it's not authentic.  The wrinkling around the lock is pretty bad compared to what i've see of real ones (which like yourself and elliespurse isn't much as there aren't many around), the leather looks off, as does the shape of the lock, and the stitching should be lighter.

But, the only way you'll be sure is to have it authenticated by PS.


----------



## mtan

mythirdwardrobe said:


> I'm 99% sure that it's not authentic.  The wrinkling around the lock is pretty bad compared to what i've see of real ones (which like yourself and elliespurse isn't much as there aren't many around), the leather looks off, as does the shape of the lock, and the stitching should be lighter.
> 
> But, the only way you'll be sure is to have it authenticated by PS.


How would I reach them?


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

Is there a proenza stockist near you?  The staff there might be able to help.  If not, there's a 'contact us' section on their website.


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

Anyone had chance to check out the one i posted yet?


----------



## mtan

No there isn't but I will try and contact them via their website. Do fashion houses normally do that, or would it be weird if I asked them?


----------



## Elliespurse

mythirdwardrobe said:


> Hi ladies (and gents!). Hope you can help with this: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/booty168/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1__medium_smoke___REDUCED___
> (the medium smoke)
> 
> I don't really care about the water stains etc. (my two other ps1's were pretty beat-up after about a week, so this one would most likely have suffered the same fate with me anyway), and it looks pretty good, but after staring at the screen and my real life ones for a good hour my judgement could be off. Plus you guys are amazing at this, so...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (also.. this may have been posted a few pages ago, but the link went to the main page and the poster didn't say which bag exactly so I wanted to make sure)



Hi, this is authentic, working link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/113657/items/16583405

--

I'm so sorry I missed this but keep nagging.


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

mtan said:


> No there isn't but I will try and contact them via their website. Do fashion houses normally do that, or would it be weird if I asked them?



Most brands will try to do a on-the-spot authentication if you take something to one of their stores, but as PS doesn't have any I don't think it's weird to ask about it through their website.


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

Many thanks Ellie!!


----------



## mtan

well I just checked their website, and I could either try and get in contact with their paris showroom, because it is the closest. Or i can email them from the website, but they only have a "product locator" or a "sign up" tab on their website.
what would you recommend?


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

I'd send an email to the new york office and the paris show room and simply ask if they have an authentication process.  The worst they can say is no.   And if so, you can start looking in to freelance services.


----------



## saranga

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15efab6a

hello, how does this one look?? the seller just sold a large saddle ps1 for $795... which seems like quite a good deal if it was authentic!


----------



## Elliespurse

saranga said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15efab6a
> 
> hello, how does this one look?? the seller just sold a large saddle ps1 for $795... which seems like quite a good deal if it was authentic!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## saranga

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, fake.



thanks!!


----------



## Pinkannie

Hi Ellie,

How do you tell from this one?  What's the sign?  I am trying to learn to tell auth. from the fakes.  Thank you!



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkannie said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> How do you tell from this one?  What's the sign?  I am trying to learn to tell auth. from the fakes.  Thank you!



Hi there, we can't really speak about it here, because counterfeiters making fakes also read this thread, and we don't want to help them


----------



## eikib

hi, please authenticate these 3 for me:cry: thanks a lot
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-BAG-/320596585125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa50baaa5
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-BLACK-PRELOVED-/220678302407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336173aac7
http://cgi.ebay.com/Messenger-bag-style-Proenza-Schouler-XL-PS1-NEW-/200526856129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb054ffc1


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, please authenticate these 3 for me:cry: thanks a lot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-BAG-/320596585125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa50baaa5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-BLACK-PRELOVED-/220678302407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336173aac7
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Messenger-bag-style-Proenza-Schouler-XL-PS1-NEW-/200526856129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb054ffc1



Hi, they are not authentic, all three are fake.


----------



## zebrakit

http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag_4808.html 

Can someone help me authenticate this PS1? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

zebrakit said:


> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag_4808.html
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this PS1? Thank you very much for your help!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## zebrakit

Thank you Ellies for the help


----------



## saranga

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320597422786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

how does this one look  thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

saranga said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320597422786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> how does this one look  thank you for your help in advance!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## MabelMad

Would you look at this one for me please

item 300475063343

seller ina_is_shopping 

link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5063343&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_915

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

MabelMad said:


> Would you look at this one for me please
> 
> item 300475063343
> 
> seller ina_is_shopping
> 
> link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5063343&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_915
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this could be ok but some pics are not very good and this bag seems to be wider than a medium, 6" instead of 4" on a normal medium. 

Clear pics of the tag, backside and inside to the side would be helpful.


----------



## MabelMad

Thank you Elliespurse. Will request more photo's


----------



## vielspas

Hi there - I just purchased this bag and would love your help confirming authenticity:

Seller: southbethany
PS1 medium, smoke
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220679151819&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

vielspas said:


> Hi there - I just purchased this bag and would love your help confirming authenticity:
> 
> Seller: southbethany
> PS1 medium, smoke
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220679151819&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Hi, this is authentic, congrats!


----------



## vielspas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic, congrats!



So awesome!  Thanks so very much for your help!


----------



## scha3185

This blog selles lots of PS1, do you think they are authentic?
http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/search/label/Proenza Schouler

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

scha3185 said:


> This blog selles lots of PS1, do you think they are authentic?
> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/search/label/Proenza Schouler
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## scha3185

So all of those PS1s on the blog are fake? In particularly, I would like to get the one below:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (large)
Link: http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag.html


----------



## Elliespurse

scha3185 said:


> So all of those PS1s on the blog are fake? In particularly, I would like to get the one below:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (large)
> Link: http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag.html



Yes, this is fake.


----------



## scha3185

Thanks for your help Ellies =)


----------



## scha3185

Me again,

Can you please authenticate this PS1 in purple, medium?

Seller claimed that this is a display and because of the flash on the photos, the actual bag is actually a richer darker shade of purple.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

scha3185 said:


> Me again,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this PS1 in purple, medium?
> 
> Seller claimed that this is a display and because of the flash on the photos, the actual bag is actually a richer darker shade of purple.
> 
> Thanks so much!



The photos are too small but it's not authentic from what I see so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a quick note that I'll be gone for a while but I'll check back in a little more than 24 hours. Thanks.


----------



## anitos

Hi, could you please authenticate this ebay listing:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Authentic-Proenz...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ae1ee3a

Seller: 514fabulusfashion

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

anitos said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this ebay listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Authentic-Proenz...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ae1ee3a
> 
> Seller: 514fabulusfashion
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## humpybunny

hey guys. could you help me authenticate this proenza schouler bag on ebay? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Proenza-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item19bff65af9#ht_519wt_1141


----------



## Elliespurse

humpybunny said:


> hey guys. could you help me authenticate this proenza schouler bag on ebay? thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Proenza-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item19bff65af9#ht_519wt_1141



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## humpybunny

thanks ellies. how about this one?
http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag_4808.html

im really lusting for a proenza schouler but they're so so expensive  thanks for your help. if you know of any new/ pre-owned on sale, do notify me. thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

humpybunny said:


> thanks ellies. how about this one?
> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/2010/08/sales-proenza-schouler-ps1-bag_4808.html
> 
> im really lusting for a proenza schouler but they're so so expensive  thanks for your help. if you know of any new/ pre-owned on sale, do notify me. thanks



This is not authentic either, fake.


--


About authentic PS1 you could ask ******, they sell new ones at a lower price but out of stock right now. G/L


----------



## Mis_M

Regarding HG bags, I would be very careful on that on authenticity, I notice some few of the bags, especially the Chloe and the Balenciaga is a bit off on the details, just saying.

Thx.


----------



## blase

Item: PS1 medium purple

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb08b8218#ht_612wt_1071

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

blase said:


> Item: PS1 medium purple
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb08b8218#ht_612wt_1071
> 
> thanks!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## waterfalls

Item: Moss Green PS1
Seller: Meredithstyle26
Item No:.320601166823
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa55193e7

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mis_M

Congratz Waterfalls, is authentic!


----------



## Elliespurse

waterfalls said:


> Item: Moss Green PS1
> Seller: Meredithstyle26
> Item No:.320601166823
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa55193e7
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but the photos are blurry.


----------



## zebrakit

Item: Black ps1
Seller: go_chic2010
Item no.:	260678170489
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1a13779

Thank you in advance!


----------



## humpybunny

hey. could you authentic a few of these from ebay? thanks!

1. large black
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...ultDomain_2&hash=item3cb184449d#ht_500wt_1156

2. large taupe
http://cgi.ebay.com/MESSENGER-BAG-P...H_Handbags&hash=item43a252fcec#ht_3871wt_1141

3. large tan
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tan-Saddle-Proe...ultDomain_2&hash=item4cf2652c37#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

zebrakit said:


> Item: Black ps1
> Seller: go_chic2010
> Item no.:	260678170489
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb1a13779
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## kenzo89

Item: Black ps1
Seller: siuchicken
Item no.: 330484290814
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf26614fe#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

humpybunny said:


> hey. could you authentic a few of these from ebay? thanks!
> 
> 1. large black
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...ultDomain_2&hash=item3cb184449d#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 2. large taupe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MESSENGER-BAG-P...H_Handbags&hash=item43a252fcec#ht_3871wt_1141
> 
> 3. large tan
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tan-Saddle-Proe...ultDomain_2&hash=item4cf2652c37#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, they are not authentic, all are fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzo89 said:


> Item: Black ps1
> Seller: siuchicken
> Item no.: 330484290814
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf26614fe#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## kenzo89

Item: Large Taupe PS1
Seller: stchen20
Item no.: 290486156524
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MESSENGER-BAG-P...H_Handbags&hash=item43a252fcec#ht_3871wt_1141

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzo89 said:


> Item: Large Taupe PS1
> Seller: stchen20
> Item no.: 290486156524
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MESSENGER-BAG-P...H_Handbags&hash=item43a252fcec#ht_3871wt_1141
> 
> Thanks again!



This is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## eikib

Item: Auth Black Proenza PS1 LARGE- Fashionista must have!!!
Seller: dsree7
Item no.: 180573771428
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Proenza-PS1-LARGE-Fashionista-must-have-/180573771428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b0916a4

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> Item: Auth Black Proenza PS1 LARGE- Fashionista must have!!!
> Seller: dsree7
> Item no.: 180573771428
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Proenza-PS1-LARGE-Fashionista-must-have-/180573771428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b0916a4
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi. Could someone have a look at this one for me please!

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...gs_Handbags&hash=item41539bd4e2#ht_500wt_1156
Seller:mia.jones
Item No:  280575595746
Item:  Large Black PS1

Thank you.


----------



## bagscraze

damn stop trying kenny. its all fake. lmao



kenzo89 said:


> Item: Large Taupe PS1
> Seller: stchen20
> Item no.: 290486156524
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MESSENGER-BAG-P...H_Handbags&hash=item43a252fcec#ht_3871wt_1141
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi. Could someone have a look at this one for me please!
> 
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...gs_Handbags&hash=item41539bd4e2#ht_500wt_1156
> Seller:mia.jones
> Item No:  280575595746
> Item:  Large Black PS1
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## eikib

sorry,,please help me to authenticate this too!! thanks a lot
Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Yellow PS1 Medium Bag Handbag Satchel
Seller id: vipconsignment
Item no: 140468010644
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b48bbe94


----------



## Mis_M

eikib - congratz, this one is authentic!


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> sorry,,please help me to authenticate this too!! thanks a lot
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Yellow PS1 Medium Bag Handbag Satchel
> Seller id: vipconsignment
> Item no: 140468010644
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b48bbe94



Hi, this looks ok although I'm not familiar with the extra name plate inside the bag.


----------



## lavie

hi. could i get some help with these please .. thank you!

Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER TAN PS1
Seller id: pataussie10
Item no: 320607921324
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320607921324&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in Black
Seller id: bon_luxe
Item no: 110601717910
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110601717910&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i get some help with these please .. thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER TAN PS1
> Seller id: pataussie10
> Item no: 320607921324
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320607921324&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in Black
> Seller id: bon_luxe
> Item no: 110601717910
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110601717910&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123



Hi, these are not authentic, both are fake.


----------



## bondat

how about this one????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5fc99782

starting bid is really cheap!!


----------



## Elliespurse

bondat said:


> how about this one????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...210?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5fc99782
> 
> starting bid is really cheap!!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## bondat

thank you ellie.


----------



## ln074246

Hello there! I am really excited to add a new bag to my collection, but before I do so I wanted to make sure if this bag is authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5fc99782#ht_3239wt_976


Thanks again for your time!


----------



## lavie

Thanks Ellie for the previous authentication .. could you please help with the one below too? 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Med Black PS1 Messenger Satchel Bag
Seller id: starset71
Item no: 270654247363
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270654247363&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

ln074246 said:


> Hello there! I am really excited to add a new bag to my collection, but before I do so I wanted to make sure if this bag is authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5fc99782#ht_3239wt_976
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake. (same bag as post #381)


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Thanks Ellie for the previous authentication .. could you please help with the one below too?
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Med Black PS1 Messenger Satchel Bag
> Seller id: starset71
> Item no: 270654247363
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270654247363&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## lavie

Still on the hunt for my black PS1 ...
Any chance this is authentic?

Item Name: BLACK LARGE PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 AUTH MESSENGER BAG
Seller id: angelics11
Item no: 120640496763
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120640496763&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Still on the hunt for my black PS1 ...
> Any chance this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: BLACK LARGE PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 AUTH MESSENGER BAG
> Seller id: angelics11
> Item no: 120640496763
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120640496763&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123



Hi, I'm sorry this is not authentic, fake..


----------



## camillelola

Is this authentic??? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4154079461


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Is this authentic??? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4154079461



Hi, sorry this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## lavie

Hi. Any chance this might be authentic?
It's from a private seller. Pictures attached. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Hi. Any chance this might be authentic?
> It's from a private seller. Pictures attached. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thanks!



Hi, I need to see clear pics of the back, underside, inside with the Proenza Schouler text and closeup of the clasp logo.


----------



## camillelola

Ellie can I ask you what you are looking for when decide if it's authentic or not? What parts of the bag is different on the fakes ones?


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Ellie can I ask you what you are looking for when decide if it's authentic or not? What parts of the bag is different on the fakes ones?



Hi, it's actually the same answer for all authentications on tpf, we can't talk about it in public because counterfeiters making fakes read these threads too..


----------



## camillelola

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's actually the same answer for all authentications on tpf, we can't talk about it in public because counterfeiters making fakes read these threads too..




ahhh ok. Hate counterfeiters. Do you only authenticate auctions?? I have a PS1 that I would like to have checked.


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> ahhh ok. Hate counterfeiters. Do you only authenticate auctions?? I have a PS1 that I would like to have checked.



It's ok to post pics here for authentication, this thread is a help for all buyers unsure about a bag


----------



## camillelola

Thanks Ellie. What you need pictures of?


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Thanks Ellie. What you need pictures of?



Pics of the front, back, underside, the clasp logo and inside with the Proenza Schouler text would be nice.


----------



## camillelola

Here you go Ellie:


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Here you go Ellie:



This is authentic from what I can see, although the pics of the inside text were a little too small.


----------



## camillelola

Thanks Ellie. Here is some bigger pictures:


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Thanks Ellie. Here is some bigger pictures:



Thanks for the pics, this bag is authentic.


----------



## camillelola

Thank you so much Ellie .


----------



## lavie

Hi Ellie / other PS1 experts,

Could you please authenticate the 2 bags in the link provided?
(The pictures are too big to be attached here so I hope this is ok)
http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee134/superlovedoggies/PS1/


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Hi Ellie / other PS1 experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the 2 bags in the link provided?
> (The pictures are too big to be attached here so I hope this is ok)
> http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee134/superlovedoggies/PS1/
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Both bags are authentic. (large PS1:s in black and smoke)


----------



## fevered_deviant

Hi guys!

Can someone please authenticate the following for me?

Item: Smoke PS1
Seller: joe17924
Item no.:	270658666448
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...658666448?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f04837fd0


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

fevered_deviant said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate the following for me?
> 
> Item: Smoke PS1
> Seller: joe17924
> Item no.:	270658666448
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...658666448?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f04837fd0
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, this is authentic, but it's in grey suede not smoke leather.


----------



## humpybunny

hey could you authenticate this? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...C_Outerwear&hash=item1c16e2ea9f#ht_819wt_1141


----------



## Elliespurse

humpybunny said:


> hey could you authenticate this? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...C_Outerwear&hash=item1c16e2ea9f#ht_819wt_1141



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## fevered_deviant

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic, but it's in grey suede not smoke leather.



thanks, *elliespurse*!

i ended up snagging a silver one on net-a-porter right before they sold out. i can't wait to get it!


----------



## kenzo89

I'm going to presume not but thought it's worth a shot..

Item: Ivory PS1
Seller: sassypantscouture 
Item no.:	190464330068
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c588f0954#ht_584wt_812

Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzo89 said:


> I'm going to presume not but thought it's worth a shot..
> 
> Item: Ivory PS1
> Seller: sassypantscouture
> Item no.:	190464330068
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c588f0954#ht_584wt_812
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi, it's not authentic, fake.


----------



## babycakess

Hi !!
Could anyone please authenticate these PS1 bags? 

http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/search/label/Proenza%20Schouler

The site seems to have quite a few "used" bags available, and is on eBay and Bonanza as well but I can't seem to decide whether it's legit or not as I was looking to purchase one of the PS1s listed but don't know enough about PS1 authentication to be sure about it

Many thanks !!!


----------



## Elliespurse

babycakess said:


> Hi !!
> Could anyone please authenticate these PS1 bags?
> 
> http://goodiecloset.blogspot.com/search/label/Proenza%20Schouler
> 
> The site seems to have quite a few "used" bags available, and is on eBay and Bonanza as well but I can't seem to decide whether it's legit or not as I was looking to purchase one of the PS1s listed but don't know enough about PS1 authentication to be sure about it
> 
> Many thanks !!!



Hi, I'm sorry this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## lavie

hi. could i get this authenticated please?

Item: Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Satchel Bag
Seller: truepurselover
Item no.:	270660276544
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270660276544&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## lavie

hi. one more please .... thank you so much!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 Authentic Black Leather Bag! NR!
Seller: thesecolours
Item no.:	110608670999
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0ca6117#ht_500wt_1058


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i get this authenticated please?
> 
> Item: Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Satchel Bag
> Seller: truepurselover
> Item no.:	270660276544
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270660276544&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. one more please .... thank you so much!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 Authentic Black Leather Bag! NR!
> Seller: thesecolours
> Item no.:	110608670999
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0ca6117#ht_500wt_1058



This is authentic, there are no dimensions listed but it could be the medium.


----------



## ms-whitney

hi, i was wondering about this one, tia

ps, ps1, medium moss
seller meredithstyle26
item 320612566462
link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...566462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

ms-whitney said:


> hi, i was wondering about this one, tia
> 
> ps, ps1, medium moss
> seller meredithstyle26
> item 320612566462
> link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...566462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this looks ok but the pic of the Proenza Schouler text is blurry and there's no pic of the logo on the foldover closure.


----------



## AbigailVanBuren

are any of these ps1 bags on this website real? they seem too good (cheap) to be true...

http://www.luxevoute.com/index.php/cName/proenza-schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

AbigailVanBuren said:


> are any of these ps1 bags on this website real? they seem too good (cheap) to be true...
> 
> http://www.luxevoute.com/index.php/cName/proenza-schouler



Hi, they are not authentic, fakes.


----------



## waterfalls

Removed my query! noticed that Ellie has already seen this item. thanks!


----------



## eikib

hi, please authenticate this for me!! thanks
http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/Proenza/


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, please authenticate this for me!! thanks
> http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/Proenza/



Hi, I'm sorry this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## kenzo89

Hii, 

Just spotted this and seems a bit too good to be true but thought I'd give it a shot anyway?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...ultDomain_2&hash=item27b66d820e#ht_500wt_1061

Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzo89 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Just spotted this and seems a bit too good to be true but thought I'd give it a shot anyway?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...ultDomain_2&hash=item27b66d820e#ht_500wt_1061
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## amadeus_fort

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROENZA-SCHOULER...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_2155wt_957


----------



## Elliespurse

amadeus_fort said:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROENZA-SCHOULER...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_2155wt_957



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## lavie

hi. could i please get this authenticated:

Item Name: Smoke Leather Proenza Schouler PS1
Item Number: 320616236540
Seller: laura987bingham
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320616236540&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i please get this authenticated:
> 
> Item Name: Smoke Leather Proenza Schouler PS1
> Item Number: 320616236540
> Seller: laura987bingham
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320616236540&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Bizaar

Hi,

I'm interested in a bag from a non-eBay site. The seller has only provided one photo of the front of the bag. Can you please tell me witch additional pictures I should request? 

Thank you so much in advance - don't know what I would do without the help you ladies provide!


----------



## Elliespurse

Bizaar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in a bag from a non-eBay site. The seller has only provided one photo of the front of the bag. Can you please tell me witch additional pictures I should request?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance - don't know what I would do without the help you ladies provide!



Hi, I would like to see photos of the front, backside, underside, the Proenza Schouler text inside the bag and the logo on the fold over metal closure. The photos need to be sharp and closeup. Standing by for the pics.


----------



## Bizaar

Thank you so much, Elliespurse!

Seller has provided these pics - I have asked for more. Please let me know if there is something that doesn't ring true so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Bizaar said:


> Thank you so much, Elliespurse!
> 
> Seller has provided these pics - I have asked for more. Please let me know if there is something that doesn't ring true so far.



I would need the sharp closeup pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside the bag to be sure but it looks ok so far.


----------



## Bizaar

Elliespurse said:


> I would need the sharp closeup pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside the bag to be sure but it looks ok so far.



Darn - it has been sold to someone else! Thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## petot

Can you pls help authenticate this? TIA
Item: Proenza Scouler PS1 Large
Seller: poshytuffy
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag[/url]

Attached are some add'l pics from the seller


----------



## Elliespurse

petot said:


> Can you pls help authenticate this? TIA
> Item: Proenza Scouler PS1 Large
> Seller: poshytuffy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag[/url]
> 
> Attached are some add'l pics from the seller



Hi, I also looked at the seller page and this bag is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## petot

^Thanks so much Ellie...I'm glad I posted here


----------



## mythirdwardrobe

'poshytuffy' on bonanza appears to be the same person(s) as 'the goodie closet'.  I don't ever remember seeing a real PS1 on that site!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Could you please help me with this one:

Item: Large PS1 
Seller: dawoodp4545
Ebay Id: 170565963051
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Proen...men_s_Bags&hash=item27b6860d2b#ht_9813wt_1139

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Could you please help me with this one:
> 
> Item: Large PS1
> Seller: dawoodp4545
> Ebay Id: 170565963051
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Proen...men_s_Bags&hash=item27b6860d2b#ht_9813wt_1139
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thank you for your help! It is such a gorgeous colour, but I don't know if I can trust myself with such a light colour!


----------



## lvsue77

Hi, Ladies Please help!!! Are these two ps1 authentic?? thanks!! =)
seller:musthavecloset
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...46388&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9140wt_1311

another one:
seller:sonnnies
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...604846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

lvsue77 said:


> Hi, Ladies Please help!!! Are these two ps1 authentic?? thanks!! =)
> seller:musthavecloset
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...46388&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_9140wt_1311



This is not authentic, fake.



lvsue77 said:


> another one:
> seller:sonnnies
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...604846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



There's only one pic, I would like to see pics of the backside, underside, inside with Proenza Schouler text (sharp closeup), strap etc.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Can you help me out with this one? It's a private auction for the XL in black:


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> Can you help me out with this one? It's a private auction for the XL in black:



Hi, I would like to see more pics of the back, underside, Proenza Schouler text (the other), fold over closure, straps etc but no red flags so far.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would like to see more pics of the back, underside, Proenza Schouler text (the other), fold over closure, straps etc but no red flags so far.



Okay. I'll try to get those. But I know see also has a reciept from MrsH, where she bought it, the same place as I bought my Midnight in large, so I think it's okay then. 

I'll try to get the pics though.


----------



## aunnuan

Hi, could you help me to identify this bag whether it's real or fake
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=5217800369106289262#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

aunnuan said:


> Hi, could you help me to identify this bag whether it's real or fake
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=5217800369106289262#ht_500wt_1156



Check out her feedback... don't even bother!


----------



## Elliespurse

aunnuan said:


> Hi, could you help me to identify this bag whether it's real or fake
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=5217800369106289262#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## aunnuan

Thank you so much , for helping me out. I wonder where should I buy the proenza bag ? I was looking in their website and I really like the blue one but it won't be available until next year. Do you guys have any suggestion about the color?


----------



## Elliespurse

aunnuan said:


> Thank you so much , for helping me out. I wonder where should I buy the proenza bag ? I was looking in their website and I really like the blue one but it won't be available until next year. Do you guys have any suggestion about the color?



The saddle color is nice LaGarConne.com has one on the website right now. Also, there lots of tips in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-151.html#post17252885 Good luck.


----------



## aunnuan

Hi, 
I wonder if this ps1 bag is authentic or not.
Thank you so much
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf36ddcc9#ht_500wt_901


----------



## Elliespurse

aunnuan said:


> Hi,
> I wonder if this ps1 bag is authentic or not.
> Thank you so much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf36ddcc9#ht_500wt_901



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## aunnuan

Thank you )))


----------



## eikib

Can you help me to authenticate this please? thanks.
seller:rileygirl404
title:Medium Proenza Shcouler PS1 Handbag Black Leather Bag
Item Number: 280597254873
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-Proenza-Shcouler-PS1-Handbag-Black-Leather-Bag-/280597254873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4154e652d9#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> Can you help me to authenticate this please? thanks.
> seller:rileygirl404
> title:Medium Proenza Shcouler PS1 Handbag Black Leather Bag
> Item Number: 280597254873
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-Proenza-Shcouler-PS1-Handbag-Black-Leather-Bag-/280597254873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4154e652d9#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this is not authentic, fake. Half of the pics show another bag.


----------



## octyayo

hey fellow tpfers wanted to know if you could give me your advice on this ebay listing for PROENZA PS1 EXTRA LARGE BAG

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...291?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a611aa113


YOUR EXPERTISE IS MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Elliespurse

octyayo said:


> hey fellow tpfers wanted to know if you could give me your advice on this ebay listing for PROENZA PS1 EXTRA LARGE BAG
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...291?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a611aa113
> 
> 
> YOUR EXPERTISE IS MUCH APPRECIATED.



Hi, this is not authentic, fake. Seller has sold several fake PS1 before.


----------



## Casper724

Need help!! I am new here so I am not able to post new threads, but I do need help!I just purchased a Kelly Bag on Ebay for my girlfriend, I hope anyone can help me to authentic it! Tons of thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2457wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

Casper724 said:


> Need help!! I am new here so I am not able to post new threads, but I do need help!I just purchased a Kelly Bag on Ebay for my girlfriend, I hope anyone can help me to authentic it! Tons of thanks!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2457wt_1139



Hi and welcome, I see you already posted in the Hermes forum, and found this bag was posted before. All bags in the Hall of Shame thread are fakes, there are lots of tips here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ in this situation.


Hope it helps.


----------



## lavie

hi. could i get this authenticated please:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
Number: 160517270124
Seller: hawkway
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160517270124&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i get this authenticated please:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Number: 160517270124
> Seller: hawkway
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160517270124&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Do we have our first fake mini out perhaps?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_702wt_1158


----------



## aunnuan

Hi,
is this bag authentic??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Proe...H_Handbags&hash=item255f96cd65#ht_5400wt_1041
thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> Do we have our first fake mini out perhaps?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_702wt_1158



 Yes it's fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

aunnuan said:


> Hi,
> is this bag authentic??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Proe...H_Handbags&hash=item255f96cd65#ht_5400wt_1041
> thank you



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's fake.



Yeah, it's plastered allover it. Yrdk...


----------



## pokergal

Hi everyone, I just got on PurseForum, so I apologize if I'm not doing this right. I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in black caviar. I bought it today but want to be absolutely sure it's authentic. Please let me know!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fvBYj1s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

pokergal said:


> Hi everyone, I just got on PurseForum, so I apologize if I'm not doing this right. I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in black caviar. I bought it today but want to be absolutely sure it's authentic. Please let me know!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fvBYj1s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Hi and welcome, please ask the question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-please-read-rules-use-format-post-611533.html#post16122233

Read first post about the format. (tread is in the Chanel forum)



Good luck.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a615a448a

Any info on this would be appreciated!  Love this!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Purse-Ooooh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a615a448a
> 
> Any info on this would be appreciated!  Love this!!



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake. Seller has sold several fakes before.


----------



## love_denise

caroulemapoulen said:


> Do we have our first fake mini out perhaps?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_702wt_1158



This is fake? I was fooled... It looked real to me. I just haven't seen the leather one on the official website.


----------



## Elliespurse

love_denise said:


> This is fake? I was fooled... It looked real to me. I just haven't seen the leather one on the official website.



Yes it's fake.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake. Seller has sold several fakes before.


 
  Thanks!  Knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## camillelola

Ellies I need your help again. This is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa706d884


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Ellies I need your help again. This is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa706d884



Hi, this is not authentic, it's fake. Seller has also sold several fakes before.


----------



## jennytalula

Hi, I know there aren't many pics, but maybe you can already say something about this listing:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200554908122#ht_2516wt_922

I will gladly ask for more pics, but maybe I don't even need to bother? Or does this look ok so far?
Thanks!


----------



## Wujie

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USED-XL-Proen...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a588d8bae




Your auction is closed


----------



## Elliespurse

jennytalula said:


> Hi, I know there aren't many pics, but maybe you can already say something about this listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200554908122#ht_2516wt_922
> 
> I will gladly ask for more pics, but maybe I don't even need to bother? Or does this look ok so far?
> Thanks!



Hi, it's not authentic, fake.


----------



## jennytalula

Thanks!


----------



## porcolee

Can anyone help me to authenticate this Proenza Schouler? It looks like an authentic one for me, but I'm not an expert..so I just don't want to be fooled..thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180601894264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## senatorduds

Hello everyone. I cannot start a new thread yet due to being a new member and could not find a Choo thread. Can someone please authenticate this Choo for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130465011638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## oscarlilytc

senatorduds said:


> Hello everyone. I cannot start a new thread yet due to being a new member and could not find a Choo thread. Can someone please authenticate this Choo for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130465011638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



There is a Jimmy Choo forum here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/

You will need to post your request there.


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate this Proenza Schouler? It looks like an authentic one for me, but I'm not an expert..so I just don't want to be fooled..thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180601894264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi and welcome, this bag is authentic. Good luck bidding!


----------



## emanu1016

Hi,

Okay, I'm now very, very nervous about a bag I just purchased.....  The buyer swears it is authentic, and even told me to have it authenticated here.  Please put my mind to ease 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...S6AECjE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

emanu1016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay, I'm now very, very nervous about a bag I just purchased.....  The buyer swears it is authentic, and even told me to have it authenticated here.  Please put my mind to ease
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...S6AECjE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Hi, this is authentic. Congrats to a beautiful PS1!


----------



## emanu1016

Hi Ellisepurse.......

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  What a relief. 

Happy Holidays!



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. Congrats to a beautiful PS1!


----------



## silverfern

Not sure if there are enough pics in this listing but TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Proenza-S...?pt=Luggage&hash=item20b60ef2f1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

silverfern said:


> Not sure if there are enough pics in this listing but TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Proenza-S...?pt=Luggage&hash=item20b60ef2f1#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

*Proenza Schouler Ltd Ed Tie Dye JACQUARD Wallet*

seller ID: *kitkwakwing
item #: *170580368364

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170580368364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Pictures that the seller sent me:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo3-1.jpg?t=1293077785

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo2-1.jpg?t=1293077787

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo-1.jpg?t=1293077791

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo4.jpg?t=1293077859

Let me know if you need anything else, thanks!


----------



## silverfern

Thanks *Elliespurse* - I would never be able to tell the diff so your help is much appreciated


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> *Proenza Schouler Ltd Ed Tie Dye JACQUARD Wallet*
> 
> seller ID: *kitkwakwing
> item #: *170580368364
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170580368364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Pictures that the seller sent me:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo3-1.jpg?t=1293077785
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo2-1.jpg?t=1293077787
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo-1.jpg?t=1293077791
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/kitkwakit/photo4.jpg?t=1293077859
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else, thanks!



Hi, I have my doubts so far. The pic of the front is too small to see the text and there's no pic of the back. (the pics in the listing are ripped off PS website)


----------



## cayoubridgou

is that one  fake???thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...04?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e607aa1b4?


----------



## Elliespurse

cayoubridgou said:


> is that one  fake???thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...04?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e607aa1b4?



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## cayoubridgou

thanks a lot!


----------



## murcialoo

hi ladies, I'd like to buy a PS1 bag but I really don't know how to spot a fake. can you help me? TIA!  
(and happy new year! artyhat:artyhat:

here are the pictures that the seller sent me:
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza001.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza002.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza003.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza004.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza005.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza006.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza007.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza008.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza009.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza010.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza011.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza012.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza013.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza014.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza015.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza016.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza017.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza018.JPG
http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza019.JPG

sorry, they are many and very large


----------



## Elliespurse

murcialoo said:


> hi ladies, I'd like to buy a PS1 bag but I really don't know how to spot a fake. can you help me? TIA!
> (and happy new year! artyhat:artyhat:
> 
> here are the pictures that the seller sent me:
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza001.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza002.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza003.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza004.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza005.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza006.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza007.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza008.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza009.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza010.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza011.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza012.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza013.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza014.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza015.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza016.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza017.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza018.JPG
> http://digidownload.libero.it/bessisabel/proenza/proenza019.JPG
> 
> sorry, they are many and very large



Hi, this bag is not authentic, fake.


Happy 2011


----------



## murcialoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is not authentic, fake.
> 
> 
> Happy 2011



thank you *Ellies*, you saved me!


----------



## Rakia

hello!! 

can someone please tell me if this is real?? and how you spot the fakes?? I really appreciate it! Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...534266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_740wt_1036


----------



## Elliespurse

Rakia said:


> hello!!
> 
> can someone please tell me if this is real?? and how you spot the fakes?? I really appreciate it! Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...534266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_740wt_1036



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


Hope it helps.


----------



## nzjacqui

Can you please authenticate =)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180606892887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

nzjacqui said:


> Can you please authenticate =)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180606892887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## nzjacqui

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


 

Thanks =)


----------



## amber2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190485481948&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any one can help authenticate this bag, please!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I'm sorry, it's fake.


----------



## lilgrain

would anyone so kindly help me w/ this large PS1
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61fb6ef4

thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> would anyone so kindly help me w/ this large PS1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61fb6ef4
> 
> thanks so much



Hi, this is fake. This seller has sold several fakes before.


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. This seller has sold several fakes before.


 thanks so much~~~~ save me~~~~~
i think i would buy from net a porter anyway.......


----------



## saranga

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250751971060&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

how does this one look? thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

saranga said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250751971060&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> how does this one look? thank you!



Hi, this is fake. This seller has sold several fakes before, I have checked at least 6 fakes.


----------



## libee55

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s=63&clkid=6200152878841320602#ht_4098wt_1141


----------



## Elliespurse

libee55 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s=63&clkid=6200152878841320602#ht_4098wt_1141



Hi, this is fake. Also, this seller has sold several fakes before.


----------



## multilaser

hi, can anyone help me?

is this bag authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d22d116#ht_5550wt_907


is the seller trustworthy?

thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

multilaser said:


> hi, can anyone help me?
> 
> is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0d22d116#ht_5550wt_907
> 
> 
> is the seller trustworthy?
> 
> thanks in advance



Hi, this is authentic. This seller is trusted.


----------



## debi.n

Hi there, what about this one?  Real or fake?  I've been assured it's real... but who knows.  I note the missing rivets on the back.

Also I realise the first couple of photos are from Net-a-Porter.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou...485481948QQcategoryZ63852QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Elliespurse

debi.n said:


> Hi there, what about this one?  Real or fake?  I've been assured it's real... but who knows.  I note the missing rivets on the back.
> 
> Also I realise the first couple of photos are from Net-a-Porter.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou...485481948QQcategoryZ63852QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem



Hi, this is fake. Also, this seller has sold fakes before.


----------



## debi.n

Thanks, I figured as much.  Though how can you tell she has sold fakes before?  There are no bags in her feedback, only a wallet and scarf.  Has she used a different eBay account in the past?

I really wanted a smoke PS1 anyways.... will save myself the wondering and just buy one new.


----------



## Elliespurse

debi.n said:


> Thanks, I figured as much.  Though how can you tell she has sold fakes before?  There are no bags in her feedback, only a wallet and scarf.  Has she used a different eBay account in the past?
> 
> I really wanted a smoke PS1 anyways.... will save myself the wondering and just buy one new.



I'm sorry, we checked another PS1 by this seller in post #507 but it turns out it's the same bag..

Buying new is a good idea I think. Good luck.


----------



## debi.n

Oops sorry, I did look to see if it was already on here but I missed that post.  Thanks for your help.

I know, I've never bought a second hand bag before, but every now and then one pops up and I'm tempted.  I will learn my lesson this time!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Also, this seller has sold several fakes before.



Bidding up to $750!  Can we all report please before some poor person wastes their money!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Bidding up to $750!  Can we all report please before some poor person wastes their money!



I think there are threads how to report in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

it would be great if someone could look at this, because I don't buy/sell on ebay myself.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> I think there are threads how to report in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/
> 
> it would be great if someone could look at this, because I don't buy/sell on ebay myself.



I have already reported, but ebay don't always pull listings!!  Sometimes it takes a few reports to get them removed.


----------



## jg1009

Hi, is this one authentic ? how could she get less expensive ps1 ? did anyone already bought ps1 from ****** ? thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...ps=63&clkid=6251478475642813600#ht_5550wt_907


----------



## Elliespurse

jg1009 said:


> Hi, is this one authentic ? how could she get less expensive ps1 ? did anyone already bought ps1 from ****** ? thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...ps=63&clkid=6251478475642813600#ht_5550wt_907



Hi and welcome, this is authentic. I think she has lower margin on each bag. Yes some has bought PS1 from ******, and lots of Balenciaga - see the Balenciaga forum.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi Ellie!

Here are two that have just appeared on Australian Ebay.  Both from Zero Feedback sellers.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Black-Proenz...?pt=Luggage&hash=item20b667e102#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GRAY-PROENZA...?pt=Luggage&hash=item2eb28e0b5c#ht_500wt_1156

Both fake??

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Here are two that have just appeared on Australian Ebay.  Both from Zero Feedback sellers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Black-Proenz...?pt=Luggage&hash=item20b667e102#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GRAY-PROENZA...?pt=Luggage&hash=item2eb28e0b5c#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Both fake??
> 
> Thank you for your help!!



Hi, both are fake.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are fake.



Thought so!  Thank you!


----------



## amber2

Any one can help authentic this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120669104830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

amber2 said:


> Any one can help authentic this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120669104830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## porcolee

Hi Ellie,

Can you help me to check if this is the authentic one. Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=6300670928662416951#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you help me to check if this is the authentic one. Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...ps=63&clkid=6300670928662416951#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## amber2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is not authentic, fake.



Could you pm me the reason why it is fake bag or could report it to ebay and explain the reason. I report it to ebay uk but the seller is top rate and i cant explain why it is fake which is ridiculous you have to explain why the bag is fake to UK ebay.


----------



## lavie

Please authenticate:

Seller: menjae
Item No: 330517289171
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Overs...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf45d98d3

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Seller: menjae
> Item No: 330517289171
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Overs...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf45d98d3
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



That's a good price!  I was looking at this myself but I already have a large in midnight!!!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi Ellie!

Another two new ones popped up!  Both private feedback!  Both fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Khaki-/320644930167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4aa7ed5a77#ht_500wt_1156

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...ultDomain_2&hash=item3cb4636bea#ht_500wt_1156

I can tell the khaki one is, but I find it harder to tell with the black ones! 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Another two new ones popped up!  Both private feedback!  Both fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Khaki-/320644930167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4aa7ed5a77#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-LARGE-PRO...ultDomain_2&hash=item3cb4636bea#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I can tell the khaki one is, but I find it harder to tell with the black ones!
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, both are fakes.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Thank you. I will report!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

What about these clutches?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...08&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230573807794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> What about these clutches?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...08&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230573807794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, both looks ok, but the last has no pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks, Ellie!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Item #: 230575521420
Seller ID: *d_archangelo

**Proenza Schouler Ltd Ed Fish print Wallet NIB

*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230575521420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> Item #: 230575521420
> Seller ID: *d_archangelo
> 
> **Proenza Schouler Ltd Ed Fish print Wallet NIB
> 
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230575521420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, I'm not sure, the leather looks glossy while the Fashion's Night Out wallets were not (they had a different print too). Sorry not much help.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm not sure, the leather looks glossy while the Fashion's Night Out wallets were not (they had a different print too). Sorry not much help.




i'm guessing there are no markers on these wallets to check if they are real or not? ush: stinks haha might just have to take the plunge..


----------



## lulu3955

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm not sure, the leather looks glossy while the Fashion's Night Out wallets were not (they had a different print too). Sorry not much help.



I've got one in this fish print (from ebay) & a friend has one in the same print straight from P.S. and they both have slightly glossy black leather. IDK, I wouldn't call it patent but It's certainly shiny and a bit stiff. 

I'm also interested to know if there are any markers I should look for. It's got the same marker on the snap as my other one (all leather version).


----------



## Elliespurse

lulu3955 said:


> I've got one in this fish print (from ebay) & a friend has one in the same print straight from P.S. and they both have slightly glossy black leather. IDK, I wouldn't call it patent but It's certainly shiny and a bit stiff.
> 
> I'm also interested to know if there are any markers I should look for. It's got the same marker on the snap as my other one (all leather version).



Hi, thank you very much for your input. I look at everything and not any specific markers, in this case the leather differed and I couldn't say for sure. It's good to know your and your friends were the same.


----------



## lulu3955

I bought mine because I saw my friends and fell in love with it. She has used hers for about 3 months straight and it's broken in so nicely like all PS leathers. 

I don't think I've ever seen the FNO version. Are there any links out there?


----------



## Elliespurse

lulu3955 said:


> I bought mine because I saw my friends and fell in love with it. She has used hers for about 3 months straight and it's broken in so nicely like all PS leathers.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen the FNO version. Are there any links out there?



That's nice to know it wears well. Here's a FNO pic I posted in the PS1 thread,


----------



## lulu3955

OMG I should have covered my eyes! It's gorgeous! OK I move this discussion to the PS threads. Thanks for your help *Elliespurse*


----------



## cinnabun4chu

lulu3955 said:


> OMG I should have covered my eyes! It's gorgeous! OK I move this discussion to the PS threads. Thanks for your help *Elliespurse*




Can you link me to where you are moving this discussion?  I'm definitely interested


----------



## lulu3955

I just started a new thread for questions, pictures and chat about the PS wallets

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-wallets-pics-chat-656500.html


----------



## ferlovcia

hi , 
have anyone come across le goodies closet. they are apparently selling the ps bag.would someone kindly help me out by authenticating it: http://www.**************.com/search/label/Proenza Schouler
Trustworthy?


----------



## Elliespurse

ferlovcia said:


> hi ,
> have anyone come across le goodies closet. they are apparently selling the ps bag.would someone kindly help me out by authenticating it: http://www.**************.com/search/label/Proenza Schouler
> Trustworthy?



Hi, no this website only sell fake PS1. They are also selling on ebay and I have looked at 4 fake PS1 auctions here in this thread.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Mods!! ^


----------



## cayoubridgou

About opening ceremony
do they sell authentic proenza ps1 bags???
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

cayoubridgou said:


> About opening ceremony
> do they sell authentic proenza ps1 bags???
> Thanks



Hi, yes opening ceremony sell authentic PS1, they are also listed on Proenza Schouler http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/


----------



## mooping

Hi, I wonder if this bad is authentic or not. I have nerver seen ps1 in this color before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa810cbbe#ht_820wt_1119
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

mooping said:


> Hi, I wonder if this bad is authentic or not. I have nerver seen ps1 in this color before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa810cbbe#ht_820wt_1119
> Thank you



Hi, this is authentic, and I have seen the yellow suede before.


----------



## mooping

Hi Elliepurse,
  Thank you so much for the quick reply. I m just a bit taken aback because the bidding prices is so low.


----------



## audreylita

mooping said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> Thank you so much for the quick reply. I m just a bit taken aback because the bidding prices is so low.


 
It's my auction and I start all my auctions at $1. Except for Hermes Birkin and Kelly bags which I always start much higher. Items always sell for for what the market will bear, no matter where you start the bidding.


----------



## iluvmybags

mooping said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> Thank you so much for the quick reply. I m just a bit taken aback because the bidding prices is so low.



low opening bids are not uncommon, even for expensive designer handbags
items will only sell for what buyers are willing to pay so even tho it may start at 99 cents or 9.99, it could still end up costing $1k or more -- I start all my auctions for gently used designer bags at 99 cents and let the buyers determine their sales price.  Items with higher opening bids, tend to draw less attention and fewer bids


----------



## Beach Bum

Sellers ARE allowed to defends their auctions here....


----------



## Swanky

But let's chat about pricing elsewhere so as to keep our AT threads on track.


----------



## ferlovcia

thanks Elliespurse for helping out


----------



## babycakess

Hi !!
I'm looking to maybe buy this PS1, just wanted to have it authenticated first:

http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv144/puncturedkat/AquaPS1/

TIA !!


----------



## Elliespurse

babycakess said:


> Hi !!
> I'm looking to maybe buy this PS1, just wanted to have it authenticated first:
> 
> http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv144/puncturedkat/AquaPS1/
> 
> TIA !!



Hi, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## jg1009

hi, is this one authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/iconic-PROENZA-...ps=63&clkid=6766217202058953308#ht_500wt_1156

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

jg1009 said:


> hi, is this one authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iconic-PROENZA-...ps=63&clkid=6766217202058953308#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thank you



Hi, this is not authentic, fake.


----------



## k11222

jg1009 said:


> hi, is this one authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iconic-PROENZA-...ps=63&clkid=6766217202058953308#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thank you



Definitely fake, sorry.


----------



## jg1009

Hi, thank you for your help, can you help me authenticate this one ?

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.4&disp=inline&zw


----------



## Elliespurse

jg1009 said:


> Hi, thank you for your help, can you help me authenticate this one ?
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=12defa59de439452&attid=0.4&disp=inline&zw



Hi, I'm sorry but I can't see the pics. Could you attach them or use Photobucket?


----------



## smeelie

Can I insert my own auctions in here? They both ended already. I don't want to be accused of trying to sell anything. It's just that both the buyers have questioned the authenticity of each bag and they're both Gucci and both given to me by a woman I know has no need or interest in fakes and who told me she bought them at Gucci stores (she would absolutely not lie to me.) I just want to post them and get everyone's opinion for my own sanity.


----------



## smeelie

Oops I didn't realize this was a Proenza Schouler authentication forum. I am new to posting on tpf. How can I delete a post?


----------



## jg1009

ok I ve tried with photobucket, can you see the pics ?

http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd376/jg_1009/


----------



## Elliespurse

jg1009 said:


> ok I ve tried with photobucket, can you see the pics ?
> 
> http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd376/jg_1009/



Hi, thanks for the pics, I can see them although they are tiny. 

I am a little confused about the pics, because I have seen them before in the PS1 thread here and it's Smoke color, not Khaki shown in your photobucket album?? Where did these pics come from?

standing by..


----------



## jg1009

I find it on ebay, the seller send me these pics, In my opinion the bag is authentic but  she refuses to send me a copy of the invoice although she said she will send it with the bag and dustabg, i am ready to buy it but I found this a little bit weird. 
Also the bag is smoke but the tag says khaki, is khaki written on the smoke ps1 ?
thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

jg1009 said:


> I find it on ebay, the seller send me these pics, In my opinion the bag is authentic but  she refuses to send me a copy of the invoice although she said she will send it with the bag and dustabg, i am ready to buy it but I found this a little bit weird.
> Also the bag is smoke but the tag says khaki, is khaki written on the smoke ps1 ?
> thank you



The bag in the pics belong to a TPF member and is authentic, she said it's the smoke. The khaki is green so there's no mistake.

I'm worried that the ebay seller stole the pics from the PS1 thread. See here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-63.html#post15003418

I would not buy this from ebay if the seller isn't this TPF member.


----------



## jg1009

Wow you re right thank you ! and she just told me that the bag were bought in september 2010 but the pics from the thread are from april 2010. thank you i am gonna stop looking for ps1 on ebay


----------



## soulsurfer88

omg so fake.


----------



## clucas

so could someone tell me if this would be an authentic LV purse SD0975?


----------



## Elliespurse

clucas said:


> so could someone tell me if this would be an authentic LV purse SD0975?



Hi, you could ask in the LV forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/date-codes/

The letters and numbers is the LV date-code.



Hope it helps.


----------



## Bizaar

How does this one look so far? I can ask the seller for more pictures...TIA!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59160588@N04/sets/72157625852386345/


----------



## jg1009

Its looks more authentic than everything I already watched just be careful these are the real pics of the seller !!! where does it come from ?


----------



## Elliespurse

Bizaar said:


> How does this one look so far? I can ask the seller for more pictures...TIA!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59160588@N04/sets/72157625852386345/



Hi, this PS1 looks ok.


----------



## Bizaar

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## buffalochick

Need some help with a gucci bag. Present wishes.....Ebay item 160542142057


----------



## Elliespurse

buffalochick said:


> Need some help with a gucci bag. Present wishes.....Ebay item 160542142057



Hi, please ask here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932.html#post15994658

G/L


----------



## ladylucas94

Oky the bag is cool some blurred pics but in general a good bag.


----------



## kathyno

Hi ladies could you please authenticate this PS1 on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa874b99c
Item #: 320653801884
Seller: audience

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

kathyno said:


> Hi ladies could you please authenticate this PS1 on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa874b99c
> Item #: 320653801884
> Seller: audience
> 
> thank you!



Hi, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## Azariel

Hi ladies,

Do you think this bag is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...304358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you !


----------



## Elliespurse

Azariel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you think this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...304358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you !



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Azariel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thanks ! I really thought the opposite. I did well to ask.


----------



## dindasari

hey i found this proenza schouler bag on ebay and I am a bit curious as to why the bidding price is so low. can you girls help me to see if it is fake or no?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa874b99c

thanks girls xoxo


----------



## Elliespurse

dindasari said:


> hey i found this proenza schouler bag on ebay and I am a bit curious as to why the bidding price is so low. can you girls help me to see if it is fake or no?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa874b99c
> 
> thanks girls xoxo



Hi, this PS1 is authentic. ..the same auction as post #592


----------



## hellokitty89311

Is this Medium PS 1 bag authentic:

Item #: 300523939872
eBay seller: kevinhuie
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f89f6820

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

hellokitty89311 said:


> Is this Medium PS 1 bag authentic:
> 
> Item #: 300523939872
> eBay seller: kevinhuie
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f89f6820
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this bag is fake.


----------



## chancy

Can someone tell me if these are authentic? TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260733715644#ht_14376wt_1139
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schouler-Ps1-Wallet-/120682491536?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c193cae90#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Can someone tell me if these are authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260733715644#ht_14376wt_1139
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schouler-Ps1-Wallet-/120682491536?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c193cae90#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, they could be ok. We looked at the same fish print wallet in post #544 (another seller).


----------



## chancy

^ Thank you!


----------



## cocopoodle

hii..is this bag authentic? it comes with a very good price..now i wonder if it's authentic.
the seller is pretty has a good reputation though in my country..but still i don't think we could be 100% sure bout that..here's the link..
http://www.inhercloset.com/store/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/663/s/ps1-medium/category/12/

many thanks..regards


----------



## Elliespurse

cocopoodle said:


> hii..is this bag authentic? it comes with a very good price..now i wonder if it's authentic.
> the seller is pretty has a good reputation though in my country..but still i don't think we could be 100% sure bout that..here's the link..
> http://www.inhercloset.com/store/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/663/s/ps1-medium/category/12/
> 
> many thanks..regards



Hi, this bag looks ok, but the pics are small and I usually wants to see the Proenza Schouler text inside the bag.

The color is probably Smoke but looks brown because the color has darkened from more grey to brown. This can happen in humid climate, and it's probably why the price is low. It also looks more grey on the underside of the flap.


----------



## cocopoodle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag looks ok, but the pics are small and I usually wants to see the Proenza Schouler text inside the bag.
> 
> The color is probably Smoke but looks brown because the color has darkened from more grey to brown. This can happen in humid climate, and it's probably why the price is low. It also looks more grey on the underside of the flap.




yess..u are right *elliepurse* that is a smoke medium ps1 i would definitely asking her for other details photos and i would post em here..thank u so much for fast replying my post


----------



## cocopoodle

i got some more close up photos of this bag..i hope it's not a fake..it's so scary that i found so many replicas ps1 in this thread..the other details are coming soon..i'm still waiting for the seller's reply
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/5454147338/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/5454147626/

this is a ps1 medium in smoke..i think the bag's color is kinda fading of though.. but i love it..it's pretty


----------



## Elliespurse

cocopoodle said:


> yess..u are right *elliepurse* that is a smoke medium ps1 i would definitely asking her for other details photos and i would post em here..thank u so much for fast replying my post





cocopoodle said:


> i got some more close up photos of this bag..i hope it's not a fake..it's so scary that i found so many replicas ps1 in this thread..the other details are coming soon..i'm still waiting for the seller's reply
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/5454147338/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/5454147626/
> 
> this is a ps1 medium in smoke..i think the bag's color is kinda fading of though.. but i love it..it's pretty



Thanks for the pics, is it another bag? The smoke color looks ok to me but the antique hardware has been polished?

The first website is having some problems to load right now so I can't compare. It would be great with more pics, but I see no red flags so far.


----------



## cocopoodle

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, is it another bag? The smoke color looks ok to me but the antique hardware has been polished?
> 
> The first website is having some problems to load right now so I can't compare. It would be great with more pics, but I see no red flags so far.



this is the very same bag as the ones i showed you before elliespurse 
i'm still waiting for other details pic..the seller haven't replied my email yet.
by the way i couldn't open the website too..that's odd..i hope they're under construction or something like that. thank you for always fast replying my post regards


----------



## Elliespurse

cocopoodle said:


> this is the very same bag as the ones i showed you before elliespurse
> i'm still waiting for other details pic..the seller haven't replied my email yet.
> by the way i couldn't open the website too..that's odd..i hope they're under construction or something like that. thank you for always fast replying my post regards



If it's the same bag, then the last pics shows the bag when it was new, and the pics on the website when the bag has been used for a while and turned more brown. I'm looking forward to more pics.


----------



## cocopoodle

Elliespurse said:


> If it's the same bag, then the last pics shows the bag when it was new, and the pics on the website when the bag has been used for a while and turned more brown. I'm looking forward to more pics.



yes indeed..it's the very same bag.the website is finally ok,i just opened it.and finally the seller just sent me other details pic..i think they look fine.it even comes with its original receipt..but still i'm not an expert..so i still need ur opinion these pics are the newest pics because she just uploaded em from her cellphone. i wonder too coz the condition of the bag is better compared from the website..but maybe again the pics from the web are a bit small so i couldn't see very clear.
here's the link to other detail pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/

thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

cocopoodle said:


> yes indeed..it's the very same bag.the website is finally ok,i just opened it.and finally the seller just sent me other details pic..i think they look fine.it even comes with its original receipt..but still i'm not an expert..so i still need ur opinion these pics are the newest pics because she just uploaded em from her cellphone. i wonder too coz the condition of the bag is better compared from the website..but maybe again the pics from the web are a bit small so i couldn't see very clear.
> here's the link to other detail pics
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46793072@N08/
> 
> thank you very much



This PS1 is authentic. It looks great, just like mine! The difference in the pics could be either because lighting has been adjusted or the bag has been used more in some pics. It could be both because of the price.


----------



## cocopoodle

Elliespurse said:


> This PS1 is authentic. It looks great, just like mine! The difference in the pics could be either because lighting has been adjusted or the bag has been used more in some pics. It could be both because of the price.



wow thanks elliespurse..u're such a helper!!that's such a relief..i definetely gonna get this bag


----------



## chancy

Hi! Can someone help with this please? What pictures should I ask for if any? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCHOULER-BEIGE-LEATHER-LIKE-SHOULDER-BAG-/260740120326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06#ht_942wt_905


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Hi! Can someone help with this please? What pictures should I ask for if any? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCHOULER-BEIGE-LEATHER-LIKE-SHOULDER-BAG-/260740120326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06#ht_942wt_905



Hi, this bag is fake.


----------



## chancy

^ Thanks!&#12288;


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hello Elliespurse!!

Fake, yes??

http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_32948wt_1139

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

oscarlilytc said:


> Hello Elliespurse!!
> 
> Fake, yes??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_32948wt_1139
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, yes this is fake.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes this is fake.



Thank you! Have reported!


----------



## Annsi

Please authenticate

seller: manhattan*consignment
Item no :110651995573
link :http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_33008wt_1141


TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Annsi said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> seller: manhattan*consignment
> Item no :110651995573
> link :http://cgi.ebay.com/2K-PROENZA-SCHO..._Handbags&hash=item19c35f75b5#ht_33008wt_1141
> 
> 
> TIA



Hi, this is fake. It's the same as post #617


----------



## hellokitty89311

Hi,

Please confirm if any of these PS1's are authentic:

Item # 300529120657
eBay: kevinhuie
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8ee7591

Item # 260740120326
eBay seller: eeniemama
http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCH...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06

Item # 190504828232
eBay seller: shopinforbes
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5af8fd48

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hellokitty89311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please confirm if any of these PS1's are authentic:
> 
> Item # 300529120657
> eBay: kevinhuie
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8ee7591
> 
> Item # 260740120326
> eBay seller: eeniemama
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-PROENZA-SCH...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5527f06



These two are fake. The first seller has sold fake before.



hellokitty89311 said:


> Item # 190504828232
> eBay seller: shopinforbes
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5af8fd48
> 
> Thank you!



This is authentic.


----------



## eikib

hi, can you please help me authenciate this please? thanks!
item no: 260742641301
seller: stacy_george
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb578f695#ht_856wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, can you please help me authenciate this please? thanks!
> item no: 260742641301
> seller: stacy_george
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb578f695#ht_856wt_1139



Hi, this looks ok so far but I would like to see a pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside. Also the brown suede comes out almost black in the pics.


----------



## bella.girl

Hi. Can anyone pls authenticate this for me.... TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0e705b4b#ht_3613wt_907


----------



## Elliespurse

bella.girl said:


> Hi. Can anyone pls authenticate this for me.... TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0e705b4b#ht_3613wt_907



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## eikib

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I would like to see a pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside. Also the brown suede comes out almost black in the pics.


Thank you Elliespurse=]
the seller have send me some more picture, could you please help to to take a look? thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, can you please help me authenciate this please? thanks!
> item no: 260742641301
> seller: stacy_george
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb578f695#ht_856wt_1139





eikib said:


> Thank you Elliespurse=]
> the seller have send me some more picture, could you please help to to take a look? thanks!!



Hi, thanks for the pics. This bag is authentic.


----------



## lyllelan

hi there...can anyone authenticate this Proenza Schouler Grande Pochette Clutch for me..
I am looking to purchase from Le Goodie Closet.

Elliespurse if you get a chance I'd love your opinion 

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_F.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_H.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_G.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_E.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_D.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_C.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_B.jpg
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_A.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

lyllelan said:


> hi there...can anyone authenticate this Proenza Schouler Grande Pochette Clutch for me..
> I am looking to purchase from Le Goodie Closet.
> 
> Elliespurse if you get a chance I'd love your opinion
> 
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_F.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_H.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_G.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_E.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_D.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_C.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_B.jpg
> http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab258/lyllelan/PSGrandePochetteTan_A.jpg



Hi, this is fake. This seller has also sold many PS1 fakes on ebay, this is fifth fake I looks at.


----------



## lyllelan

thanks so much for the help elliespurse.
any idea where I could track down a legitimate grande pochette clutch?


----------



## Elliespurse

*lyllelan*, I'm not sure, it was a limited Fall-09 bag I think and very few were made, http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/collections/archives/fall-2009/accessories/ Perhaps it turns up one day.


----------



## zephyr739

This is most likely fake, correct?

seller: shaker6011 
Item no: 320661965922
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou..._s_Clothing&hash=item4aa8f14c62#ht_499wt_1159

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

zephyr739 said:


> This is most likely fake, correct?
> 
> seller: shaker6011
> Item no: 320661965922
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou..._s_Clothing&hash=item4aa8f14c62#ht_499wt_1159
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi, this is fake. I have looked at this seller before.


----------



## zephyr739

Thanks! The prevalence of fakes on ebay is really depressing....


----------



## sails

*off topic*


----------



## Blackberrylady

Hi
I am a bag lover who buys only from selected sellers.
I have been bought 2 bags over the years that I no longer want,so I would like to sell them,because I didnt purchase them myself I am not sure if they are authentic.

Could anyone assist me please

Thank you x


----------



## Elliespurse

Blackberrylady said:


> Hi
> I am a bag lover who buys only from selected sellers.
> I have been bought 2 bags over the years that I no longer want,so I would like to sell them,because I didnt purchase them myself I am not sure if they are authentic.
> 
> Could anyone assist me please
> 
> Thank you x



Hi, we can authenticate bags you bought but it's best if you could provide the seller name too. It it Proenza Schouler or another brand? Remember that we can only give our opinion based on our experience as bag lovers and collectors.

Hope it helps.


----------



## murcialoo

hi elliespurse, can you help me please? tia! 

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag
item no: 400198561071
seller: pinkypinkypoo
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400198561071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Leather - C-1
item no: 180628897000
seller: misscorina07
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180628897000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

murcialoo said:


> hi elliespurse, can you help me please? tia!
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag
> item no: 400198561071
> seller: pinkypinkypoo
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400198561071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is fake. This seller had another fake in post #531



murcialoo said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Leather - C-1
> item no: 180628897000
> seller: misscorina07
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180628897000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is authentic.


----------



## murcialoo

thanks for your help!


----------



## lovebbagsttm

Hi,
Please help me authenticate this! Thank you! 

Item No.: 190505848673
Seller: shopinforbes
Website: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/PROENZA-SCHO...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b088f61#ht_9018wt_689


----------



## Elliespurse

lovebbagsttm said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this! Thank you!
> 
> Item No.: 190505848673
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Website: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/PROENZA-SCHO...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b088f61#ht_9018wt_689



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## BlondeMink

"the seller have send me some more picture, could you please help to to take a look? thanks!!"
I own authentic Proenza Schouler and I can assure you this is a fake bag. I see a few probelems which I won't mention but obviously the stamp isn't even straight~ unless one is cock-eyed.


----------



## sharpie

Originally Posted by lovebbagsttm  
Hi,
Please help me authenticate this! Thank you! 

Item No.: 190505848673
Seller: shopinforbes
Website: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/PROENZA-SCHOU...#ht_9018wt_689
Hi, this is authentic.



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



This is not authentic. You can tell at the very least by the zipper pull.


----------



## ARDENKA

so if i am correct, the ps1 pouch in saddle just came out! someone is ebaying it already.

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody Pouch in Saddle
Item No: 320665888678
Seller: thompslm3
Website: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa92d27a6#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

ARDENKA said:


> so if i am correct, the ps1 pouch in saddle just came out! someone is ebaying it already.
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody Pouch in Saddle
> Item No: 320665888678
> Seller: thompslm3
> Website: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa92d27a6#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, this is authentic.

Yes it was quick coming out on ebay!


----------



## Elliespurse

BlondeMink said:


> "the seller have send me some more picture, could you please help to to take a look? thanks!!"
> I own authentic Proenza Schouler and I can assure you this is a fake bag. I see a few probelems which I won't mention but obviously the stamp isn't even straight~ unless one is cock-eyed.



The auction ended unsold. The original listing looked ok, but the extra pics may have come from another bag. If a seller puts up pics from different bags then they are trying to deceive the buyer and that's not ok.




sharpie said:


> Originally Posted by lovebbagsttm
> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this! Thank you!
> 
> Item No.: 190505848673
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Website: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/PROENZA-SCHOU...#ht_9018wt_689
> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not authentic. You can tell at the very least by the zipper pull.



The listing was removed now, but this seller has sold several authentic bags before (other brands).


----------



## eikib

hi, could you please authenticate this for me please? thanks!
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...OULER+PS1+MEDIUM+LEATHER+-+BLACK#imageGallery


----------



## eikib

and also this please thanks a lot=]
http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/SAC-...ries&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1308&_pgn=1#5023086138


----------



## fitter_happier

Can someone authenticate this please:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2B5ZxI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Carol Diva said it was authentic.  It arrived today, and the purse looks good.  I examined stitching with a jeweler's loupe, and it looks 99 percent good.  But the dust cover is sort of a rough type of cloth, not at all like my other dust covers which resemble more of a soft and thick flannel.  Any ideas?  I am so nervous...


----------



## HandbagAngel

fitter_happier said:


> Can someone authenticate this please: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2B5ZxI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Carol Diva said it was authentic. It arrived today, and the purse looks good. I examined stitching with a jeweler's loupe, and it looks 99 percent good. But the dust cover is sort of a rough type of cloth, not at all like my other dust covers which resemble more of a soft and thick flannel. Any ideas? I am so nervous...


 
This is the PS1 thread.  You could post your question in the following thread and will receive answers quickly.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-649345.html


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, could you please authenticate this for me please? thanks!
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...OULER+PS1+MEDIUM+LEATHER+-+BLACK#imageGallery



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> and also this please thanks a lot=]
> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/SAC-...ries&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1308&_pgn=1#5023086138



This is also fake.


----------



## BVLover0710

Hi Everyone! How does this bag look? It seems odd this seller has so many. Thanks!

Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM GREEN LEATHER BAG
Seller: boutique1082
ID: 320668175196
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9500b5c#ht_964wt_932


----------



## Elliespurse

BVLover0710 said:


> Hi Everyone! How does this bag look? It seems odd this seller has so many. Thanks!
> 
> Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM GREEN LEATHER BAG
> Seller: boutique1082
> ID: 320668175196
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9500b5c#ht_964wt_932



Hi, this is fake. It's the 5th fake I've looked at from this seller, see posts 275/302/329/478


----------



## oscarlilytc

^^ I have reported. Can everyone else please report too!!


----------



## BVLover0710

Seemed too good to be true! I'll report also!


----------



## rougenoire

I love the bag but the price is a little steep. So I've been looking on ebay.

Can anyone tell me what are the main differences between the real and fake versions of the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

rougenoire said:


> I love the bag but the price is a little steep. So I've been looking on ebay.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are the main differences between the real and fake versions of the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag?



Hi, we don't talk about the differences here, but you are welcome to post a link to the auction so we can take a look.

Hope it helps.


----------



## riiella

hi can someone pls authenticate this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa94ff32f

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

riiella said:


> hi can someone pls authenticate this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa94ff32f
> 
> thanks!



Hi, this is fake. It's the 6th fake from this seller, see posts 275/302/329/478/656


----------



## eikib

Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM Leather Black NWT
Seller: shopinforbes
ID: 190509614329
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b4204f9#ht_5987wt_905

hi, is this auth or fake? because i saw that some of the bag from this seller was authenticated to be auth and some are fake, could you please help me to have a look please? thanks!~


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM Leather Black NWT
> Seller: shopinforbes
> ID: 190509614329
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b4204f9#ht_5987wt_905
> 
> hi, is this auth or fake? because i saw that some of the bag from this seller was authenticated to be auth and some are fake, could you please help me to have a look please? thanks!~



Hi, the bag is authentic but the listing is trying to deceive buyers. Because the card says Midnight color.


----------



## Elliespurse

mollynanako said:


> Hi I'm not sure where to get a PS1 authenticated but could anyone help me see if this one is authentic/reliable? http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag



This bag is fake.

We also have a dedicated auth thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler-551157-45.html


----------



## Chalita

Hi, could you please authenticate this PS bag I've tried to compare the letters on PS card to other bag from other trusted seller like ****** i think the letter look different. or it's just not an important point, Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b41534d#ht_7060wt_907

compare to

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ed13c9a#ht_3675wt_907


----------



## Elliespurse

Chalita said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this PS bag I've tried to compare the letters on PS card to other bag from other trusted seller like ****** i think the letter look different. or it's just not an important point, Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b41534d#ht_7060wt_907
> 
> compare to



Hi, I agree with you and I'm not sure about this listing. Too many things that are slightly off.


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellie, would u help me on this one? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190510303037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellie, would u help me on this one? thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190510303037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, I'm unsure about this listing. The seller shopinforbes has listed ambiguous items the last couple of weeks. Sorry.


----------



## Cacau

Hi all,
I tried looking for this listing here but couldn't find it. Can someone please tell me if this is a fake one?

Black Sac Proenza PS1 Medium Schouler Handbag New Bag
320669176313
bolterpalace
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320669176313&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Hi all,
> I tried looking for this listing here but couldn't find it. Can someone please tell me if this is a fake one?
> 
> Black Sac Proenza PS1 Medium Schouler Handbag New Bag
> 320669176313
> bolterpalace
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320669176313&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, this bag is fake. The seller was also mentioned selling other fake bags when I searched.


----------



## Cacau

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is fake. The seller was also mentioned selling other fake bags when I searched.



Many thanks, Ellie... I was about to make an offer!!!

C


----------



## lavie

Hi.
Could you please help me authenticate this Pochette please?
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Hi.
> Could you please help me authenticate this Pochette please?
> Thanks!



Hi, I'm unsure about the authenticity so far, but I'd like to come back to you tonight when I'm back home (in 7 hours).


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Hi.
> Could you please help me authenticate this Pochette please?
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm unsure about the authenticity so far, but I'd like to come back to you tonight when I'm back home (in 7 hours).



Hi, I'm still unsure about this pochette. Sorry.


----------



## lavie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm still unsure about this pochette. Sorry.



I've PMed you about this


----------



## Elliespurse

*Do Not buy from ebay seller shopinforbes*

I have looked at auctions from this seller before and unfortunately have to reevaluate some of the assessment. Also thanks to other TPFers for checking auctions here.

Large Leather #622 - fake
Pouchette Midnight #643 - ok?
Medium Black #663 - fake
Large Black #667 - fake
Pouchette Midnight #675 - fake


----------



## dyyong

Elliespurse said:


> *Do Not buy from ebay seller shopinforbes*
> 
> I have looked at auctions from this seller before and unfortunately have to reevaluate some of the assessment. Also thanks to other TPFers for checking auctions here.
> 
> Large Leather #622 - fake
> Pouchette Midnight #643 - ok?
> Medium Black #663 - fake
> Large Black #667 - fake
> Pouchette Midnight #675 - fake


 

OH NO!!!!! I was about to post an item from shopinforbes, can I know why?


----------



## Elliespurse

*dyyong*, I would not recommend this seller because of the auctions I have looked at.


----------



## melodywei

dyyong said:


> OH NO!!!!! I was about to post an item from shopinforbes, can I know why?


 
she is selling real bag!!


----------



## dyyong

melodywei said:


> she is selling real bag!!


 
Thank you!! I asked seller and she explained it was wrong tag and send me additional pictures.


----------



## amber2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....890205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1248wt_949


----------



## Elliespurse

amber2 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....890205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1248wt_949



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## aurora_p

Hi ladies! Could you take a quick look at this one, PS1 large in black. It's in a Finnish auction site, low price (700 euros) makes me suspicious about its authenticity. She claims it was a gift from her husband, so she doesn't have receipt or dustbag or anything else left. Thank you in advance! 

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-musta/170872471


----------



## Elliespurse

aurora_p said:


> Hi ladies! Could you take a quick look at this one, PS1 large in black. It's in a Finnish auction site, low price (700 euros) makes me suspicious about its authenticity. She claims it was a gift from her husband, so she doesn't have receipt or dustbag or anything else left. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-musta/170872471



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## aurora_p

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> *Do Not buy from ebay seller shopinforbes*
> 
> I have looked at auctions from this seller before and unfortunately...



*My confidence in the ebay seller shopinforbes is fully restored!*

I have talked a lot with the ebay seller *shopinforbes* the last couple of days and looked at many pics. The conclusion is that some newer PS1 bags have changed slightly in details important for authentication. It could be that PS opened a new shop to make more bags, I'm not sure.

I apologize for what this may have caused but the bags are not fake, it's just that PS changed them a little.

Thanks, Ellie

Large Leather #622 - ok
Pouchette Midnight #643 - ok
Medium Black #663 - ok
Large Black #667 - ok
Pouchette Midnight #675 - ok


----------



## Mel Phil

Sorry disregard... Wrong post


----------



## thefinchster

Hi, can anyone authenticate this PS clutch?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1551wt_1141


----------



## Elliespurse

thefinchster said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this PS clutch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1551wt_1141



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## thefinchster

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Oh, dang it, knew it was too good to be true!  Thanks


----------



## BrittanyRaeann

my advice would be to just buy from the designer's webpage or store. that way you aren't risking getting a fake. just save up some money until you have enough for the for sure real deal.


----------



## i*heart*bag

Hi, can someone please authenticate this ps1 for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._Adult_Unisex_Accessories&hash=item4cf60d70fb

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

i*heart*bag said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this ps1 for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE..._Adult_Unisex_Accessories&hash=item4cf60d70fb
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## eikib

hi, can someone help me to authenticate this please? thanks=]&#65111;
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Messenger-bag-MPRS-/330545433429?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4cf60b0b55


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi, can someone help me to authenticate this please? thanks=]&#65111;
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Messenger-bag-MPRS-/330545433429?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4cf60b0b55



Hi, this could be ok but I need to see more pics. I need clear closeup pics of the PS text inside the zipped pocket, the PS logo on the fold over closure, zipper pull on inside pocket and outer pocket.


----------



## i*heart*bag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thanks! I knew it's too good to be true =(


----------



## caroulemapoulen

What about this one, Ellie?  There's no auction, unfortunately, and I cannot get more pictures. 

And is it large or medium?


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> What about this one, Ellie?  There's no auction, unfortunately, and I cannot get more pictures.
> 
> And is it large or medium?



Hi, it's the large I think and not the latest SS11 batch in calf leather. The black coating on the inside where the strap is attached looks chipped a little (or it could be the pic). It's hard to say if it's ok from only these pics but I see no red flags on outside.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the large I think and not the latest SS11 batch in calf leather. The black coating on the inside where the strap is attached looks chipped a little (or it could be the pic). It's hard to say if it's ok from only these pics but I see no red flags on outside.



Okay, thank you very much! I'll consider getting it then, since it's quite cheap.  Thank you so much, E!


----------



## freshtodeath

Hi can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

freshtodeath said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance



Hi, this is fake. Sorry.


----------



## kmtlred

hi, any thoughts on this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b8df36b#ht_6995wt_907

TIA!!!


----------



## blairw

hello !
I am pretty worried, I just bought this bag http://www.louisvuittonbagsforsales.org/Monogram-Multicolore/Louis-Vuitton-Ursula--Noir-M40124.html 
is this authentic ? 
i really don't want to carry a fake !
I have a few hours before i can cancel my request ! plz help !


----------



## blairw

omg somebody please help !


----------



## Elliespurse

blairw said:


> hello !
> I am pretty worried, I just bought this bag http://www.louisvuittonbagsforsales.org/Monogram-Multicolore/Louis-Vuitton-Ursula--Noir-M40124.html
> is this authentic ?
> i really don't want to carry a fake !
> I have a few hours before i can cancel my request ! plz help !



Hello, I'm so sorry to say this is fake and the website is fake too. Louis Vuitton bags can only be bought at www.louisvuitton.com owned by Vuitton.

Contact your credit card company and explain and ask them to take back your money.

Here's some more tips http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913021

Hope you gets your money back.


----------



## Elliespurse

kmtlred said:


> hi, any thoughts on this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b8df36b#ht_6995wt_907
> 
> TIA!!!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## porcolee

can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? It looks real to me since it has the tag from Barneys. But I want to double check. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...H_Handbags&hash=item27b9bb2000#ht_2060wt_1602


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? It looks real to me since it has the tag from Barneys. But I want to double check. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...H_Handbags&hash=item27b9bb2000#ht_2060wt_1602



Hi, the pics are too small to say anything about authenticity (clicking them just takes me to photobucket login page). And I would like to see closeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the zipped pocket.


----------



## porcolee

Hi Ellie, 

I got some close-up pictures from the ebay seller. Can you help me to check the bag's authenticity? thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? It looks real to me since it has the tag from Barneys. But I want to double check. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...H_Handbags&hash=item27b9bb2000#ht_2060wt_1602





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small to say anything about authenticity (clicking them just takes me to photobucket login page). And I would like to see closeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the zipped pocket.





porcolee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I got some close-up pictures from the ebay seller. Can you help me to check the bag's authenticity? thanks.



Thanks for the pics, they are authentic. The first pics are still small but I see no red flags so I would say the bag is authentic.


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellies,
would u help me w/ this two ps1 small:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb67b30ca

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0f75ebd


Thanks in advance~~~~


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellies,
> would u help me w/ this two ps1 small:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb67b30ca
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0f75ebd
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance~~~~



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.


 
Thanks so much ~~~~~


----------



## i*heart*bag

Hi Ellies, 

Can you tell me if this is authentic?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag_unique_30551025

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

i*heart*bag said:


> Hi Ellies,
> 
> Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag_unique_30551025
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, this is fake. This seller has sold many fakes before 2 on bonz and 5 on ebay (that I've looked at).


----------



## i*heart*bag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. This seller has sold many fakes before 2 on bonz and 5 on ebay (that I've looked at).





i*heart*bag said:


> Hi Ellies,
> 
> Can you tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Sales__Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Bag_unique_30551025
> 
> Thanks!!



oh! thanksss for letting me know! should really watch out for that seller


----------



## abcdefgh3

Please help me on authenticating this Proenza! Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

abcdefgh3 said:


> Please help me on authenticating this Proenza! Thanks!!!



Hi, this is not authentic from what I see in just these pics. Sorry.

Larger pics and pics of the inside and backside had been helpful though.


----------



## kenzoic

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag? THANKS!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Black-Authen..._Travel_Acc&hash=item3cb695e656#ht_670wt_1137


----------



## Elliespurse

kenzoic said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag? THANKS!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Black-Authen..._Travel_Acc&hash=item3cb695e656#ht_670wt_1137



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellies, how abt this one here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270728573843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks~~~~~


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellies, how abt this one here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270728573843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks~~~~~



Hi, this could be ok, but the pics are too blurry. I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS text both inside the pocket and outside in the main compartment + pic of the foldover closure logo.


----------



## eikib

hi ellies, can you help me to authenticate this please? thanks!
http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/proenza black/


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi ellies, can you help me to authenticate this please? thanks!
> http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/proenza black/



Hi, this could be ok, but I'd like to see clear pics of the PS text inside the pocket and in the main compartment + the logo on the fold over closure.


----------



## fashionistagal1

Hello everyone!guys you are doing a great job thank you so much for all your support to the buyers.
plz, if you don't mind i really need your help and opinion regarding this bag this bag.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61290115@N04/with/5597230118/


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionistagal1 said:


> Hello everyone!guys you are doing a great job thank you so much for all your support to the buyers.
> plz, if you don't mind i really need your help and opinion regarding this bag this bag.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61290115@N04/with/5597230118/



Hi, this is fake. Sorry.


----------



## honbon

Hi, could anyone please authenticate this, please? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PROENZA-SCH...gs_Handbags&hash=item20b84c719b#ht_1065wt_905


----------



## Elliespurse

honbon said:


> Hi, could anyone please authenticate this, please? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PROENZA-SCH...gs_Handbags&hash=item20b84c719b#ht_1065wt_905



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## bcky091

please help me with this bag!


thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

bcky091 said:


> please help me with this bag!
> 
> 
> thank you



Hi, these pics shows an authentic PS1.


----------



## lavie

Hi Ellie
Just wanted confirmation that this is authentic ..

Item: 190520560401
Seller: shopinforbes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190520560401&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123

Thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

lavie said:


> Hi Ellie
> Just wanted confirmation that this is authentic ..
> 
> Item: 190520560401
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190520560401&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am not Ellie, but this seller is a reputable seller, and his/her PS bags are authentic.


----------



## lavie

thanks HandbagAngel!


----------



## Nat

I'm moving this thread to our brand new Proenza Schouler forum


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> Hi Ellie
> Just wanted confirmation that this is authentic ..
> 
> Item: 190520560401
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190520560401&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123
> 
> Thanks!





HandbagAngel said:


> I am not Ellie, but this seller is a reputable seller, and his/her PS bags are authentic.



I agree, this is authentic.


----------



## sunspark

can someone please confirm this is authentic?  thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6708&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_11386wt_1026


----------



## Elliespurse

sunspark said:


> can someone please confirm this is authentic?  thank you.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6708&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_11386wt_1026



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Good morning  Any thoughts?
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s_Handbags&hash=item2a0f6d00d0#ht_1212wt_1141

Item #: 180647428304
Seller: misscorina07


----------



## Elliespurse

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Good morning  Any thoughts?
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s_Handbags&hash=item2a0f6d00d0#ht_1212wt_1141
> 
> Item #: 180647428304
> Seller: misscorina07



Good morning, this is authentic.


----------



## OolilredoO

Can anyone please authenticate this one for me? Thanks in advance! 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572113180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

OolilredoO said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this one for me? Thanks in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572113180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this could be ok but I would like to see a closeup pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside the zipped pocket.


----------



## OolilredoO

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I would like to see a closeup pic of the Proenza Schouler text inside the zipped pocket.




Thanks so much Ellie!

Here are 2 additional picture that I requested from the seller.


----------



## Elliespurse

OolilredoO said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this one for me? Thanks in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572113180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





OolilredoO said:


> Thanks so much Ellie!
> 
> Here are 2 additional picture that I requested from the seller.



Thank you for the pics, they are not inside the zipped pocket, but it is authentic. It's from an older batch of pochettes.


----------



## OolilredoO

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for the pics, they are not inside the zipped pocket, but it is authentic. It's from an older batch of pochettes.



Thank you so much! I did ask for pictures inside the zipped pocket but these are what she sent me.....:shame:
Anyways...I really really appreciate it and this just might the the first Proenza Schouler bag that I own!


----------



## Elliespurse

OolilredoO said:


> Thank you so much! I did ask for pictures inside the zipped pocket but these are what she sent me.....:shame:
> Anyways...I really really appreciate it and this just might the the first Proenza Schouler bag that I own!



That sounds great!


----------



## fashionistagal1

hey i  just bought this bag from Bonanza its authenticated before but i  want to double check , please check it at the following link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61290115@N04/


----------



## fashionistagal1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionistagal1 said:


> hey i  just bought this bag from Bonanza its authenticated before but i  want to double check , please check it at the following link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61290115@N04/





fashionistagal1 said:


> Thanks in advance



I'm really sorry but this is not authentic. 

Where did you authenticate before, do you have seller name?


----------



## acliona

Hi Ellie, could you please please authenticate this for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa0ff448


----------



## Elliespurse

acliona said:


> Hi Ellie, could you please please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa0ff448



Hi, the pics are too small/blurry. I would like to see closeups of PS text inside the bag, inside the zipped pocket, logo on the foldover closure and strap hardware.


----------



## eikib

Ellie, could you please anthenticate this one for me? big thanks!
http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/proenza0003/


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> Ellie, could you please anthenticate this one for me? big thanks!
> http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/eikib/proenza0003/



Hi, these pics looks ok but I would like to see more pics of this bag. Closeups of the PS text inside the zipped pocket, logo on the foldover closure, inside the bag, strap hardware, back/underside etc.


----------



## eikib

hi, Ellie, thanks a lot!
but the seller said that he/she have packed it in the box already and cannot take more photos.. by the pics above, does it looks real?


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics looks ok but I would like to see more pics of this bag. Closeups of the PS text inside the zipped pocket, logo on the foldover closure, inside the bag, strap hardware, back/underside etc.





eikib said:


> hi, Ellie, thanks a lot!
> but the seller said that he/she have packed it in the box already and cannot take more photos.. by the pics above, does it looks real?



These pics looks ok and I see no red flags, but you know I have to see more pics to say it's authentic. I can't say more than that.


----------



## acliona

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small/blurry. I would like to see closeups of PS text inside the bag, inside the zipped pocket, logo on the foldover closure and strap hardware.










Hi Ellie, unfortunately the seller only sent me these pictures.. do they look ok should I ask him for more? Thanks in advance!


----------



## acliona

errm ok i guess its the same seller as eikib's... the pictures are exactly the same..


----------



## Elliespurse

acliona said:


> Hi Ellie, unfortunately the seller only sent me these pictures.. do they look ok should I ask him for more? Thanks in advance!





acliona said:


> errm ok i guess its the same seller as eikib's... the pictures are exactly the same..



Yes they are the same, and I have to answer the same. These pics are ok but I need more closeup pics to say anything more.


----------



## acliona

ok, thanks any way ellie!


----------



## kmtlred

Hi, 
I am not sure if this one has been posted yet, but any thoughts on authenticity?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4950d25


----------



## Elliespurse

kmtlred said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure if this one has been posted yet, but any thoughts on authenticity?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4950d25



Hi, this could be ok but I would like to see closeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the zipped pocket.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can someone authenticate this clutch?  Thanks so much.

*PROENZA SCHOULER*~NWT~ White SMALL LEATHER CLUTCH*

seller: shophautespot
item number: 200597071142
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4846526


----------



## Elliespurse

ifariarn said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this clutch?  Thanks so much.
> 
> *PROENZA SCHOULER*~NWT~ White SMALL LEATHER CLUTCH*
> 
> seller: shophautespot
> item number: 200597071142
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4846526



Hi, it's authentic. It's from an older batch of pochettes.


----------



## bmrez

hi ellie,
can you please authenticate these for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item20b8aa6aa0

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6941178

thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

bmrez said:


> hi ellie,
> can you please authenticate these for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item20b8aa6aa0
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6941178
> 
> thank you so much!



Hi, both are fakes.


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellies,
would u plz go through w/ this listing? thanks in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-PROEN...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb7105f98#ht_1476wt_1139


----------



## lilgrain

just got one more~~~~

http://cgi.ebay.com/Purple-PROENZA-...H_Handbags&hash=item23101e4c1f#ht_4164wt_1139

Thank so much~~~


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellies,
> would u plz go through w/ this listing? thanks in advance.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-PROEN...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb7105f98#ht_1476wt_1139



Hi, this is authentic. It's smoke and either has been stored somewhere humid or the pics turned out more brown.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> just got one more~~~~
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Purple-PROENZA-...H_Handbags&hash=item23101e4c1f#ht_4164wt_1139
> 
> Thank so much~~~



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## fashionistagal1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.


 
Hello Ellie: how come its authentic and the Schouler engraved word is not clear, can't you see that the last 2-3 letters are not there???
could you explain that?


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionistagal1 said:


> Hello Ellie: how come its authentic and the Schouler engraved word is not clear, can't you see that the last 2-3 letters are not there???
> could you explain that?



You are right about this, but I'm not just looking at the letters, I'm looking at a lot of details and they adds up; letters in main compartment, letters inside the pocket, leather structure, leather color, zipper color, zipper pull, lining inside main compartment, lining in pocket, bag strap hardware, top handle, foldover closure hardware, foldover closure logo, leather cut, edge glue color, overall size, strap hardware, strap length, stitching, rivets etc.

It's the same as showing just one clear pic that looks ok, I have to see more of a bag to say it's authentic.

ok?


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> just got one more~~~~
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Purple-PROENZA-...H_Handbags&hash=item23101e4c1f#ht_4164wt_1139
> 
> Thank so much~~~





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Hi, I looked at this auction again and the first pics shows another bag. The pics showing the actual bag are not clear enough. I'd like to change my assessment to "this bag could be ok but I would like to see more clear pics and closeup of the letters in the main compartment".

Ebay auctions showing other pics than the actual item is trying to deceive the buyer, and the buyer will receive another item than showed in the auction.


----------



## ifariarn

Hi everyone, any opinions on this handbag?  thanks

Purple Proenza Schouler PS1 large leather satchel $1995
seller: pinestripes
item number: 150594276383

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150594276383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ifariarn

^^^^

sorry, didn't see previous post


----------



## queen_nara

One more pls:-

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...EjGN8VI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

queen_nara said:


> One more pls:-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...EjGN8VI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Hi, this is fake. It's the same as post #765


----------



## queen_nara

thank you


----------



## Kururine

Hi, 

Can someone authenticate this ps1 please ? 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...68561&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
thank you so much ^^


----------



## Elliespurse

Kururine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this ps1 please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...68561&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> thank you so much ^^



Hi, this could be ok, but I need to see closeup pics of the Proenza Schouler letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on zipper pull and fold over closure.


----------



## alice$

hi!!
would anyone know if this ps1 is authentic? it's @ such a low price
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...A_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4dac923#ht_992wt_65


----------



## Elliespurse

alice$ said:


> hi!!
> would anyone know if this ps1 is authentic? it's @ such a low price
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...A_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4dac923#ht_992wt_65



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller I've looked at (se post #357).


----------



## Kururine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok, but I need to see closeup pics of the Proenza Schouler letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on zipper pull and fold over closure.



More pics ^^ thank you So much 












]









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elliespurse

Kururine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this ps1 please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...68561&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> thank you so much ^^





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok, but I need to see closeup pics of the Proenza Schouler letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on zipper pull and fold over closure.





Kururine said:


> More pics ^^ thank you So much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hi, thanks for the pics. They are not perfect, but I say this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, just a warning to everyone -

The seller *Wolverinka* on eBay is selling fake PS1s but claiming they are authentic. A few months ago before I knew anything about PS1s I asked Ellie to authenticate one from her and despite her telling me that it was real it was a fake. She also pretended to be selling it out of her own collection to make money for an upcoming holiday rather than being a reseller. Some poor person spent a few hundred pounds on this bag.  Then about two months after this I had an email from her asking if I wanted to buy another one as she had a few to sell. I told her she should be ashamed of herself for lying to people and trying to sell them fake bags. She pretended not to know they are fake.

There is a medium midnight on there now she is trying to sell for £999. Now that I know more about PS1s and have a real one of my own I can spot it's a fake but to others who are not sure, don't buy from her!!

Also I'm not sure what everyone thinks about reporting her to eBay - on one hand it might get rid of her, but on the other hand it will just force her to get a new eBay account where we may not be able to identify her as easily. At least now we can say to definitely look out for her. What do you guys think?


----------



## Elliespurse

*debi.n* - Thanks for posting this warning!

I think it would be great if more were reporting fake sellers to ebay, and if their accounts are closed and new pops up I think we can handle it. I can't report though because I don't buy/sell on ebay myself.

Btw, I have a spreadsheet with all auctions I/we looked at in this thread, and which post # I answered what. 

We looked at *Wolverinka* auctions in post #507 and post #518 and both were fake.

Thanks *debi.n*!


----------



## eLm

Hi
Can you please authenticate this PS1 bag for me??

ITEMroenza Shouler PS1 Large Suede Bag , RRP £1,575
ITEM NUMBER:300552757054
SELLER ID:ina_is_shopping
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Shouler..._s_Handbags&hash=item45fa571f3e#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

eLm said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this PS1 bag for me??
> 
> ITEMroenza Shouler PS1 Large Suede Bag , RRP £1,575
> ITEM NUMBER:300552757054
> SELLER ID:ina_is_shopping
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Shouler..._s_Handbags&hash=item45fa571f3e#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Swanky

Let's keep this thread for authenticity questions and answers only please


----------



## Swanky

Please only ask/answer authenticity questions in this thread


----------



## Kururine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, thanks for the pics. They are not perfect, but I say this PS1 is authentic.



Thank you ! ^^


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellies,
would u help me w/ this ps1? thanks so much
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellies,
> would u help me w/ this ps1? thanks so much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake I looked at from this seller, see post #531 and #640


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake I looked at from this seller, see post #531 and #640


 
thanks ellies, its so great to have u here.

how abt this pouch? http://www.bonanza.com/booths/laneige/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Pouch

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> thanks ellies, its so great to have u here.
> 
> how abt this pouch? http://www.bonanza.com/booths/laneige/items/Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Pouch
> 
> thanks



Hi, this is authentic.

And Thanks!!


----------



## deedee_bkk

Hi,
Could you please help authenticate this Proenza?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350460178361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Thank you.


----------



## Yeva

Thanks in advance... What do you think of this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...=140537129632&ps=63&clkid=8996968226393197719


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yeva said:


> Thanks in advance... What do you think of this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...=140537129632&ps=63&clkid=8996968226393197719


 
Sorry, this one is fake.    This seller has sold many fakes in the past, and this one is no exception.


----------



## Yeva

Really need your eagle eyes on this one...
What I originally thought was a good deal from a local reputable second hand reseller, but now I'm afraid it could be a dud...
I have literally spent hours pouring through this authenticity thread and looked at tons of pictures to the point now I'm just confused and I dont know what I'm looking anymore... these are the pictures of the bag in question...the tags look really off to me and the handle...
Is it a no go? Because if you say so, I'm going back to reseller right this instant to demand for a refund and I'm giving this back right away.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yeva said:


> Really need your eagle eyes on this one...
> What I originally thought was a good deal from a local reputable second hand reseller, but now I'm afraid it could be a dud...
> I have literally spent hours pouring through this authenticity thread and looked at tons of pictures to the point now I'm just confused and I dont know what I'm looking anymore... these are the pictures of the bag in question...the tags look really off to me and the handle...
> Is it a no go? Because if you say so, I'm going back to reseller right this instant to demand for a refund and I'm giving this back right away.
> Thanks a bunch!


 

I believe this one is fake.  Please wait for Ellie to confirm.


----------



## Elliespurse

deedee_bkk said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help authenticate this Proenza?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350460178361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Thank you.



Hi, this could be ok but I need to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.

Seller is also trying to deceive buyers, because half of the pics shows another bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yeva said:


> Thanks in advance... What do you think of this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...=140537129632&ps=63&clkid=8996968226393197719





HandbagAngel said:


> Sorry, this one is fake.    This seller has sold many fakes in the past, and this one is no exception.



Yes it's the seventh fake from this seller I looked at.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yeva said:


> Really need your eagle eyes on this one...
> What I originally thought was a good deal from a local reputable second hand reseller, but now I'm afraid it could be a dud...
> I have literally spent hours pouring through this authenticity thread and looked at tons of pictures to the point now I'm just confused and I dont know what I'm looking anymore... these are the pictures of the bag in question...the tags look really off to me and the handle...
> Is it a no go? Because if you say so, I'm going back to reseller right this instant to demand for a refund and I'm giving this back right away.
> Thanks a bunch!





HandbagAngel said:


> I believe this one is fake.  Please wait for Ellie to confirm.



I'm really sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Yeva

Ahhhh i knew it was too good to be true...  
Im returning it right this instant ... They better give me back my money or I will raise hell.. 
Thanks a lot by the way...! 
And i thought i could finally be a member here...


----------



## YJNG

OMG the 7th fake one? 
How do you guys actually tell them apart from the real thing?
Is it the hardware or the leather? 
I'm also a huge fan of the ps1 bag and would really like to be able to identify the fakes in order to avoid being cheated. DO HELP! Really a noob in this field.  
Your help is very much appriciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

YJNG said:


> OMG the 7th fake one?
> How do you guys actually tell them apart from the real thing?
> Is it the hardware or the leather?
> I'm also a huge fan of the ps1 bag and would really like to be able to identify the fakes in order to avoid being cheated. DO HELP! Really a noob in this field.
> Your help is very much appriciated.



Hi, I look at everything on a bag, not just one part. We'll be happy to help out and look at PS1:s here in this thread.


----------



## cazzz1

Does this look ok? Bought in Lands End, Sydney apparently. Many thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320693109497&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Does this look ok? Bought in Lands End, Sydney apparently. Many thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320693109497&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small. I'm also trying to figure out if all pics shows the same bag. More closeup pics are needed.


----------



## lilgrain

hi, ellies,
how abt the ps1 med black
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e637e44d0

and the wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...759?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336796f627

its rare to find a wallet on ebay~~~~

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi, ellies,
> how abt the ps1 med black
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e637e44d0
> 
> and the wallet
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...759?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336796f627
> 
> its rare to find a wallet on ebay~~~~
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, the bag could be ok but the pics are too small. I need to see more clear pics of the strap, inside with the PS letters in main compartment and pocket. Logo on the fold over closure, underside the bag, side view outside and inside overview.

The wallet looks ok to me.


----------



## acliona

Hi Ellie, does this look ok to you?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e637e44d0


----------



## Elliespurse

acliona said:


> Hi Ellie, does this look ok to you?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e637e44d0



Hi, this is the same bag as post #809 and I answered this:

Hi, the bag could be ok but the pics are too small. I need to see more clear pics of the strap, inside with the PS letters in main compartment and pocket. Logo on the fold over closure, underside the bag, side view outside and inside overview.


----------



## acliona

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the same bag as post #809 and I answered this:
> 
> Hi, the bag could be ok but the pics are too small. I need to see more clear pics of the strap, inside with the PS letters in main compartment and pocket. Logo on the fold over closure, underside the bag, side view outside and inside overview.


 

thanks ellie, but careless me forgot to check that the seller doesn't offer international shipping, so i can't get it anyway.. oh well!


----------



## REREsaurus

Hey girls! Should we keep the format for this ATPS thread similar to the other subforums? It will make it easier to search and make finding referenced listings more efficient. 

Like-so:

Title: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag
Seller: pinkypinkypoo
Item #: 120713326209
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c1b132e81

(Is this bag authentic, btw? Thanks Ellie.)


----------



## HandbagAngel

REREsaurus said:


> Hey girls! Should we keep the format for this ATPS thread similar to the other subforums? It will make it easier to search and make finding referenced listings more efficient.
> 
> Like-so:
> 
> Title: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag
> Seller: pinkypinkypoo
> Item #: 120713326209
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c1b132e81
> 
> (Is this bag authentic, btw? Thanks Ellie.)


 

Hey Rere, Ellie has already said this one is fake, and I agree with her.     So, please stay away.


----------



## REREsaurus

Hey *angel!* Ok I will. Seems I haven't got a handle on the inner-workings of PS yet, lol. Not quite sure what to look for. Thanks for the help, as always - you da best.


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the bag could be ok but the pics are too small. I need to see more clear pics of the strap, inside with the PS letters in main compartment and pocket. Logo on the fold over closure, underside the bag, side view outside and inside overview.
> 
> The wallet looks ok to me.


 
hi ellies,
the seller send me some more pics
are they help?
Thanks a lot^^


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi, ellies,
> how abt the ps1 med black
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e637e44d0
> 
> and the wallet
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...759?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336796f627
> 
> its rare to find a wallet on ebay~~~~
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the bag could be ok but the pics are too small. I need to see more clear pics of the strap, inside with the PS letters in main compartment and pocket. Logo on the fold over closure, underside the bag, side view outside and inside overview.
> 
> The wallet looks ok to me.





lilgrain said:


> hi ellies,
> the seller send me some more pics
> are they help?
> Thanks a lot^^



Hi, the pics are not perfect, but I'd say this is authentic.


----------



## lkt

Hello Ladies,
I'd be grateful if you could take a look at this ad on Ebay France for a large PS1, model 2010:  
http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-noir-grand-modele-/5030067530?MyEbayLogin=true

The photos in the ad are standard publicity photos so I've asked the vendor to provide others (see below link)

http://du102w.dub102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0

Many thanks in advance for your opinions )


----------



## HandbagAngel

lkt said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'd be grateful if you could take a look at this ad on Ebay France for a large PS1, model 2010:
> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-...oir-grand-modele-/5030067530?MyEbayLogin=true
> 
> The photos in the ad are standard publicity photos so I've asked the vendor to provide others (see below link)
> 
> http://du102w.dub102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your opinions )


 

The photos in the listing are all stock photos, and we cannot access your mail to check on the additional photos.

Please ask the seller for larger, clear and close up photos of the hardware on the strap, Proenza Schouler letters inside in the main compartment and pocket, logo on the fold over closure, entire front, back and side view of the bag.


----------



## lkt

Sorry - I've been struggling to upload the photos.  Here are some of the photos the vendor sent - I'll post the others in a separate thread as I seem to have reached the maximum no. of attachments.
Thanks again )
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment PSA.PDF


View attachment PSB.PDF


View attachment PSC.PDF


View attachment PSE.PDF


View attachment PSG.PDF


----------



## lkt

View attachment PSY.PDF


View attachment PSZ.PDF


View attachment psx.PDF


View attachment PSF.PDF


View attachment PSD.PDF


And here are the rest of the seller's photos from Ebay France - I hope you'll be able to get some idea from these - the quality isn't very good.


----------



## Elliespurse

lkt said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'd be grateful if you could take a look at this ad on Ebay France for a large PS1, model 2010:
> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Sac-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-noir-grand-modele-/5030067530?MyEbayLogin=true
> 
> The photos in the ad are standard publicity photos so I've asked the vendor to provide others (see below link)
> 
> http://du102w.dub102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your opinions )





HandbagAngel said:


> The photos in the listing are all stock photos, and we cannot access your mail to check on the additional photos.
> 
> Please ask the seller for larger, clear and close up photos of the hardware on the strap, Proenza Schouler letters inside in the main compartment and pocket, logo on the fold over closure, entire front, back and side view of the bag.





lkt said:


> Sorry - I've been struggling to upload the photos.  Here are some of the photos the vendor sent - I'll post the others in a separate thread as I seem to have reached the maximum no. of attachments.
> Thanks again )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402967
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402976
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402977
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402978
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402979





lkt said:


> View attachment 1402986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402987
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402988
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402990
> 
> 
> And here are the rest of the seller's photos from Ebay France - I hope you'll be able to get some idea from these - the quality isn't very good.



Hi and thanks for the pics. I'm sure this bag is fake.


----------



## lkt

Hi - many thanks for the quick response - you've just saved us 520 euros !!  You really can't be too careful - the way the ad was phrased and the willingness of seller to send more detailed photos had more or less convinced us that it was genuine.  Thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

lkt said:


> Hi - many thanks for the quick response - you've just saved us 520 euros !!  You really can't be too careful - the way the ad was phrased and the willingness of seller to send more detailed photos had more or less convinced us that it was genuine.  Thanks again.



Thanks I'm happy to help out.

I don't like when they are trying to deceive buyers by showing stock pics. The buyer will receive a completely different bag.


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Agree with Ellie, this PS1 is fake.  Those photos are way too blurry which may reveal the seller's intention.


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellie,
just received the ps1 mid today.
could u plz confirm the bag one more time? i took some more pics by myself.
thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellie,
> just received the ps1 mid today.
> could u plz confirm the bag one more time? i took some more pics by myself.
> thanks so much



Hi, thanks for the additional pics. It's authentic, congrats to a beautiful PS1


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, thanks for the additional pics. It's authentic, congrats to a beautiful PS1


 
thanks ellie~!!!!
finally i own a beautiful PS1, i really like it~!!!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, does this bag look ok?  Thanks

Auth Mint Proenza Schouler PS1 Small keep all black
seller:  luvingmy2kids
item number: 220787129585
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220787129585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

ifariarn said:


> Hi, does this bag look ok?  Thanks
> 
> Auth Mint Proenza Schouler PS1 Small keep all black
> seller:  luvingmy2kids
> item number: 220787129585
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220787129585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## punkpolished

Hello!!

Could you authenticate this used "ps1" for me?? Really really confused?

Best

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schoule...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb82bce94#rpdId


----------



## Elliespurse

punkpolished said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Could you authenticate this used "ps1" for me?? Really really confused?
> 
> Best
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schoule...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb82bce94#rpdId



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## punkpolished

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



What are some of the signs that this is a fake bag? im so clueless here! and thanks again!!! 

xx


----------



## Elliespurse

*punkpolished* I look at everything on a bag, not any specific detail. And we are happy to look at PS1:s here in this thread if a buyer is unsure of the authenticity.

Hope it helps.


----------



## deedee_bkk

I just bought and received this bag.  Could you please help authenticate this one?  So nervous.  Hope it's authentic.




























Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

deedee_bkk said:


> I just bought and received this bag.  Could you please help authenticate this one?  So nervous.  Hope it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this is authentic. Congrats on your PS1, it's gorgeous!


----------



## deedee_bkk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. Congrats on your PS1, it's gorgeous!


Oh, Thank you so very much.   Yeah


----------



## punkpolished

hello 
could you help me authenticate this one??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270753626820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

punkpolished said:


> hello
> could you help me authenticate this one??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270753626820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, this is authentic, but it looks like a rivet is missing on the strap hardware on the bag (left side in the first pic)?


----------



## macaronsandmeetings

Hello Ladies! I am new to PS, only an LV/BAL owener..
Would love to finally own a PS1! 
Help make it happen!  Thanks much!

Title: PROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM Rose Suede Satchel - PEACH
Seller: manxtonj
Item #: 170646923446
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170646923446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Title: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler White Large PS1 Bag
Seller: ******
Item #: 180674361716
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674361716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

sophiatvo said:


> Hello Ladies! I am new to PS, only an LV/BAL owener..
> Would love to finally own a PS1!
> Help make it happen!  Thanks much!
> 
> Title: PROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM Rose Suede Satchel - PEACH
> Seller: manxtonj
> Item #: 170646923446
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170646923446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Title: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler White Large PS1 Bag
> Seller: ******
> Item #: 180674361716
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674361716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, both are authentic. Good Luck


----------



## jjkitty

Hi, I'm new to PS.  Can anyone help me with this one?  I am a little skeptical because the seller has very limited feedback...

Titleroenza Schouler Birch Large PS1 Bag
Seller:top_notch82
Item #:260793097048
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb87adb58


----------



## Elliespurse

jjkitty said:


> Hi, I'm new to PS.  Can anyone help me with this one?  I am a little skeptical because the seller has very limited feedback...
> 
> Titleroenza Schouler Birch Large PS1 Bag
> Seller:top_notch82
> Item #:260793097048
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb87adb58



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## jjkitty

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you so much Ellies!!!  This looks too good to be true!!!


----------



## jav821

Hi, Please help me authentic this PS1

Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather
Seller: nicoleabush 
Item #: 250830052860
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a2ddfc

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

jav821 said:


> Hi, Please help me authentic this PS1
> 
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather
> Seller: nicoleabush
> Item #: 250830052860
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a2ddfc
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## karmapolice

Right, so I bought this from ebay and it just arrived. I'm losing my mind trying to authenticate this bag! I wish I had found this thread sooner before I bought the bag :cry:

anyways... here are some pictures I took






























A big thank-you to everyone who helps out on this thread !


----------



## Elliespurse

karmapolice said:


> Right, so I bought this from ebay and it just arrived. I'm losing my mind trying to authenticate this bag! I wish I had found this thread sooner before I bought the bag :cry:
> 
> anyways... here are some pictures I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thank-you to everyone who helps out on this thread !



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

You could read the tips in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html and other threads in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ to get your money back.


----------



## karmapolice

as I feared 
but thank you very much for the links ellie ! They actually made me feel slightly less upset 
I'm writing the seller as we speak. How exactly should I phrase this request ?


----------



## Elliespurse

karmapolice said:


> as I feared
> but thank you very much for the links ellie ! They actually made me feel slightly less upset
> I'm writing the seller as we speak. How exactly should I phrase this request ?



I'm not sure how to phrase it, perhaps there are more answers to this in the ebay forum?

/Ellie


----------



## jav821

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


 

Thank you


----------



## Yeva

karmapolice said:


> as I feared
> but thank you very much for the links ellie ! They actually made me feel slightly less upset
> I'm writing the seller as we speak. How exactly should I phrase this request ?



Sorry to hear about that karmapolice I was in the same predicament as you... But i bought it from a local reseller and I managed to get my money back.
You need to contact the seller immediately about it and see what the person says. And your course of action should go from there. Good luck!

But anyhow my golly, these fakes are hard to tell apart! Of course its due to my lack on experience with this brand as well.... Thats why u have these lovely people here to help u on your next conquest! Again good luck!


----------



## Yeva

Hello kindly look at these pictures and see if they look ok to you.
Thanks a bunch!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/18498692


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yeva said:


> Hello kindly look at these pictures and see if they look ok to you.
> Thanks a bunch!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/18498692


 

Sorry, this Black PS1 is fake.


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hi everyone! I'm new to Proenza Schouler products.. so please help me authenticate the following bags, thank you in advance. Much love xoxo.

Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
Seller: geekyluvgadgets
Item #: 320707971485
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabaf499d#ht_500wt_1156


Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather
Seller: nicoleabush
Item #: 250830052860
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a2ddfc#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## HandbagAngel

sealedwithlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Proenza Schouler products.. so please help me authenticate the following bags, thank you in advance. Much love xoxo.
> 
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Seller: geekyluvgadgets
> Item #: 320707971485
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabaf499d#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather
> Seller: nicoleabush
> Item #: 250830052860
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a2ddfc#ht_500wt_1156


 

1.  Those photos are way too small, but the leather already looks wrong to me.  I'd say it is fake.

2.  Sorry, it is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

sealedwithlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Proenza Schouler products.. so please help me authenticate the following bags, thank you in advance. Much love xoxo.
> 
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Seller: geekyluvgadgets
> Item #: 320707971485
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabaf499d#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather
> Seller: nicoleabush
> Item #: 250830052860
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66a2ddfc#ht_500wt_1156



Hi! I agree with HandbagAngel.

The first: It's not possible to say anything because the pics are too small and blurry.

The second: Fake. It's the second fake I've looked at from seller nicoleabush.


----------



## nthanhtam99

Hello, please help me identify this clutch bag. 
I got it as a present, but have a doubt for its authenticity, since there are a lot of PS fake on the market. 
They told me that it is from Fall 2009 catwalk. 
Thanx a lot  ^,^


----------



## Elliespurse

nthanhtam99 said:


> Hello, please help me identify this clutch bag.
> I got it as a present, but have a doubt for its authenticity, since there are a lot of PS fake on the market.
> They told me that it is from Fall 2009 catwalk.
> Thanx a lot  ^,^



Hi, this is fake.

I've seen both real and fake versions of this before, yes it's from fall -09 runway.


----------



## crimsonsky

oops


----------



## Baggable

Please help me authenticate, Thanks!

Nameroenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Moss/Grass Suede 
Seller:kms624
Item #:300563594834
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fafc7e52


----------



## gwentan

Hi can someone authenticate this pls:

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Pouch 
Seller:laneige
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Pouch/32829073
Comment: TIA


----------



## HandbagAngel

Baggable said:


> Please help me authenticate, Thanks!
> 
> Nameroenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Moss/Grass Suede
> Seller:kms624
> Item #:300563594834
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fafc7e52


 
I believe this Suede PS1 is authentic, but if you want to act extra cautious, you could ask the seller for a photos of the under side of the metal flip closure with the logo.


----------



## HandbagAngel

gwentan said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this pls:
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
> Seller:laneige
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Pouch/32829073
> Comment: TIA


 
This PS1 Pouch is authentic.  Good luck!


----------



## gwentan

HandbagAngel said:


> This PS1 Pouch is authentic.  Good luck!



Thank you handbagangel


----------



## gwentan

Hi can someone authenticate this pls:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium suede
Item no:220795785033
Seller:Mmichel123
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3368744f49#ht_500wt_922
Comment: TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this pls:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium suede
> Item no:220795785033
> Seller:Mmichel123
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3368744f49#ht_500wt_922
> Comment: TIA



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.




Thank you. The listing has ended though.


----------



## gwentan

Can someone Please authenticate this:

Item: Sales! Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag 
Item no:-
Selleroshytuffy
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/18498692


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Can someone Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Sales! Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag
> Item no:-
> Selleroshytuffy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/18498692



Hi, this is fake. It's the 4th fake from this seller I've looked at on Bonz.


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the 4th fake from this seller I've looked at on Bonz.



Hi Ellie, Thanks.


----------



## debi.n

Baggable said:


> Please help me authenticate, Thanks!
> 
> Nameroenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Moss/Grass Suede
> Seller:kms624
> Item #:300563594834
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fafc7e52



Isn't this cali_to_ny's bag she bought and revealed recently?  She says in the listing the medium was too small for her so she's selling.


----------



## HandbagAngel

debi.n said:


> Isn't this cali_to_ny's bag she bought and revealed recently? She says in the listing the medium was too small for her so she's selling.


 
I guess you are right.  No wonder it looks familiar.


----------



## wanjerigatheru

Hi there, Please authenticate these for me 

Name: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SADDLE LEATHER BAG LARGE
Seller: 4all2uto 
Item #: 260795598081
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....81&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1313wt_1041


Name: Black Large Proenza Handbag Schouler PS1 Sac Bag
Seller: moodlore 
Item #: 150614534678
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....678&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_500wt_1056

Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Black NWT
Seller: shopinforbes 
Item #: 190540414764
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....764&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_7553wt_807

Thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

wanjerigatheru said:


> Hi there, Please authenticate these for me
> 
> Name: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SADDLE LEATHER BAG LARGE
> Seller: 4all2uto
> Item #: 260795598081
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....81&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1313wt_1041
> 
> 
> Name: Black Large Proenza Handbag Schouler PS1 Sac Bag
> Seller: moodlore
> Item #: 150614534678
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....678&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_500wt_1056
> 
> Name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Black NWT
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Item #: 190540414764
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....764&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_7553wt_807
> 
> Thanks!


 
1.  Fake

2.  Very suspicious since three out of five photos don't belong to this bag.  I would ask the seller for clear and close up with better lighting photo of the name imprint in the inside compartment, under side of the metal flip closure and side view of the entire bag.

3.  Authentic


----------



## gwentan

debi.n said:


> Isn't this cali_to_ny's bag she bought and revealed recently?  She says in the listing the medium was too small for her so she's selling.




Yes debi, I realized that too when I was browsing through the posts.


----------



## gwentan

Pls authenticate this pls:

ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Mini Crossbody Pouch Green NWT
Item no:190542768368
Seller: shopinforbes
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d3be8f0#ht_6809wt_689


----------



## HandbagAngel

gwentan said:


> Pls authenticate this pls:
> 
> ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Mini Crossbody Pouch Green NWT
> Item no:190542768368
> Seller: shopinforbes
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d3be8f0#ht_6809wt_689


 

This Mini Pouch is authentic.  Good luck!


----------



## gwentan

HandbagAngel said:


> This Mini Pouch is authentic.  Good luck!




Thank you handbagangel.


----------



## Baggable

Please help me authenticate this wallet, thanks!!

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet Midnight
Item #: 260797745445
Seller: pixiejenna2007
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb8c1c925


----------



## Elliespurse

Baggable said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet, thanks!!
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet Midnight
> Item #: 260797745445
> Seller: pixiejenna2007
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb8c1c925



Hi, this is ok.


----------



## ladylucas94

lilith240484 said:


> hello, itraced her in Ebay... please help me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220542066989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


    Looks real its got the brass zipper nice leather and cute congrats you got it girl! ladylucas94


----------



## wanjerigatheru

HandbagAngel said:


> 1.  Fake
> 
> 2.  Very suspicious since three out of five photos don't belong to this bag.  I would ask the seller for clear and close up with better lighting photo of the name imprint in the inside compartment, under side of the metal flip closure and side view of the entire bag.
> 
> 3.  Authentic


Great thanks! Can you please check out this one as well for me??

ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
Item no: 400218040279 
Seller: pinkypinkypoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...s_Handbags&hash=item5d2edaa7d7#ht_1184wt_1041

Very much appreciated HandbagAngel!


----------



## Elliespurse

wanjerigatheru said:


> Great thanks! Can you please check out this one as well for me??
> 
> ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Item no: 400218040279
> Seller: pinkypinkypoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROENZA-SCHOU...s_Handbags&hash=item5d2edaa7d7#ht_1184wt_1041
> 
> Very much appreciated HandbagAngel!



Hi, this is fake. It's the 4th fake from this seller I've looked at.


----------



## demicouture

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the 4th fake from this seller I've looked at.




OMG this is an absolute horrid fake to make things worse! how dare they?!!!


----------



## kogy_12

Hi hope you can help me with this before bidding ends. Really want this bag....

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...98081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1316wt_1139

Kindly authenticate.... Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

kogy_12 said:


> Hi hope you can help me with this before bidding ends. Really want this bag....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...98081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1316wt_1139
> 
> Kindly authenticate.... Thanks so much!



Hi, this is fake. It's the same auction as post #875.


----------



## kogy_12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the same auction as post #875.


Thanks for quick reply! Appreciate it!


----------



## wanjerigatheru

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the 4th fake from this seller I've looked at.


 okay then, thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## gwentan

Hi, can someone authenticate this pls"

Item:2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Military PS1 Large Handbag
Item no:150616376904
Seller:amocent2016
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23116f8648


----------



## HandbagAngel

gwentan said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this pls"
> 
> Item:2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Military PS1 Large Handbag
> Item no:150616376904
> Seller:amocent2016
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proen...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23116f8648


 
This Military PS1 is authentic.


----------



## gwentan

HandbagAngel said:


> This Military PS1 is authentic.



Thanks. Any idea can I get a screw replace by PS?


----------



## HandbagAngel

gwentan said:


> Thanks. Any idea can I get a screw replace by PS?


 
Good question.  I guess you may contact PS Customer Service and see if they could give you any suggestions.


----------



## wanjerigatheru

Please authenticate these for me...


Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Maize Large PS1 Bag
Item no: 180679077721 
Seller: ****** 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2011-Auth-Pro...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a114fef59#ht_3859wt_807

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
Item no: 320711552833 
Seller: geekyluvgadgets 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabe5ef41#ht_500wt_1056

Thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

wanjerigatheru said:


> Please authenticate these for me...
> 
> 
> Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Maize Large PS1 Bag
> Item no: 180679077721
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2011-Auth-Pro...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a114fef59#ht_3859wt_807
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Item no: 320711552833
> Seller: geekyluvgadgets
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabe5ef41#ht_500wt_1056
> 
> Thanks!


 
1. Authentic, listed by a reputable seller.

2. This Black PS1 is fake.


----------



## wanjerigatheru

HandbagAngel said:


> 1. Authentic, listed by a reputable seller.
> 
> 2. This Black PS1 is fake.


Awesome Thanks HandbagAngel!


----------



## kogy_12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the same auction as post #875.



Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## ladylucas94

lilith240484 said:


> hello, itraced her in Ebay... please help me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220542066989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 This bag is geniune and it has class wear it well with anything you choose happy purse hunting ladylucas94


----------



## HandbagAngel

ladylucas94 said:


> This bag is geniune and it has class wear it well with anything you choose happy purse hunting ladylucas94


 
Those photos are way too blurry for authentication, and the original question was asked back in Jan. 2010.  Why are you authenticating an over 12 months old listing twice (another post #884) just now?


----------



## sweetiepapetey

Hi. I am new to PS bags, and need help in authenticating. I am learning that there are a ton of fakes out there, and have no idea...yet...how to differentiate between an authentic and a (good) fake PS1. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

-----------------------------

Item: Large PS1 (I assume this is the "saddle" color?)
Item #:120737666278
Seller:sbis1938
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c8694e6#ht_500wt_1156

*I am guessing that you will need more photos for this one? What should I ask for? 

-----------------------------
Item: PS1 khaki medium 
Item #:260798814028
Seller:best_price_2011
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb8d2174c#ht_697wt_1139

*I am concerned about the above listing because the seller did not respond to an email I sent early on during the listing. Now, s/he is not taking questions - when I've tried to email, I get an automated notice that s/he is not available to answer questions. This is a red flag, of course.

----------------------------

Thank you!


----------



## HandbagAngel

sweetiepapetey said:


> Hi. I am new to PS bags, and need help in authenticating. I am learning that there are a ton of fakes out there, and have no idea...yet...how to differentiate between an authentic and a (good) fake PS1.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Item: Large PS1 (I assume this is the "saddle" color?)
> Item #:120737666278
> Seller:sbis1938
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c8694e6#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> *I am guessing that you will need more photos for this one? What should I ask for?
> 
> -----------------------------
> Item: PS1 khaki medium
> Item #:260798814028
> Seller:best_price_2011
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb8d2174c#ht_697wt_1139
> 
> *I am concerned about the above listing because the seller did not respond to an email I sent early on during the listing. Now, s/he is not taking questions - when I've tried to email, I get an automated notice that s/he is not available to answer questions. This is a red flag, of course.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Thank you!


 

Sorry, both of them are fake.


----------



## sweetiepapetey

HandbagAngel said:


> Sorry, both of them are fake.



Thank you very much for the quick reply. I appreciate your help.


----------



## emmmos

Please help me with this bag.

THANK YOU!


----------



## HandbagAngel

emmmos said:


> Please help me with this bag.
> 
> THANK YOU!


 

Welcome to the forum!

I believe it is fake.  If you want to double check, you could ask the name brand imprint in the inside compartment plus the metal flip clousre underside.


----------



## afk209

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130527960797&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

please check, i just bought it and receive the item yesterday, i need to make an immediate return if it proven unauthentic :'(


----------



## Elliespurse

afk209 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130527960797&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> please check, i just bought it and receive the item yesterday, i need to make an immediate return if it proven unauthentic :'(



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.


I hope you get your money back.


----------



## silverfern

TIA ladies 

Item: Smoke? Small Keepall
Item no:160601795055
Seller:annawilk2029
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item25649ce9ef#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Elliespurse

silverfern said:


> TIA ladies
> 
> Item: Smoke? Small Keepall
> Item no:160601795055
> Seller:annawilk2029
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item25649ce9ef#ht_500wt_1156



Hi, I believe this is ok, but the first pic is small and there's no closeup pic of the logo on the fold over closure.


----------



## Tingeling

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag Suede - Peach - D-2
Item Number:180675407483
Seller:misscorina07
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180675407483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Bag - Medium
Item Number:220797462253
Seller:afenwickelliott
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220797462253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Red Clay Suede PS1 Large
Item Number:400222594901
Seller:******
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400222594901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Tingeling said:


> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag Suede - Peach - D-2
> Item Number:180675407483
> Seller:misscorina07
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180675407483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Bag - Medium
> Item Number:220797462253
> Seller:afenwickelliott
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220797462253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item:2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Red Clay Suede PS1 Large
> Item Number:400222594901
> Seller:******
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400222594901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA



1 - Authentic

2 - Probably authentic but a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.

3 - Authentic


----------



## not to decline

Is this one authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa


----------



## Elliespurse

not to decline said:


> Is this one authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa



Hi, the pics are too small and blurry. Need to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, logo on the closure and strap hardware with PS tag.


----------



## Unique91

Hi
This is the first time I've thought of buying a PS bag. Please could someone have a look at this one? It seems pretty legit but I don't know what to look for.
Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....7462253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_819wt_885


----------



## Elliespurse

Unique91 said:


> Hi
> This is the first time I've thought of buying a PS bag. Please could someone have a look at this one? It seems pretty legit but I don't know what to look for.
> Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....7462253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_819wt_885



Hi, this is the same auction as post #910 and I answered "Probably authentic but a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great."

Good luck.


----------



## Unique91

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the same auction as post #910 and I answered "Probably authentic but a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great."
> 
> Good luck.



Okay, Thanks. Sorry for the repetition! Didn't realise :shame:
Thank you again!


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> 1 - Authentic
> 
> 2 - Probably authentic but a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.
> 
> 3 - Authentic


 
*Yeay! I'll ask the seller for a better picture of the PS letters! Thank you so much for your fast answer!


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> 1 - Authentic
> 
> 2 - Probably authentic but a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.
> 
> 3 - Authentic


 
Hi again, I just wonder about something. On the label of bag no.2 The one with the saddle colour. On the label is says "calf leather", but I see that some online retailer like http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MzU=&season=actual&seasProdID=53I

list it like "lamb leather" which is correct? Do you know?


----------



## Elliespurse

Tingeling said:


> Hi again, I just wonder about something. On the label of bag no.2 The one with the saddle colour. On the label is says "calf leather", but I see that some online retailer like http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MzU=&season=actual&seasProdID=53I
> 
> list it like "lamb leather" which is correct? Do you know?



I believe some PS1:s changed from lamb to calf with beginning last summer. The lamb was of course a little softer but was very prone to color change, especially in smoke color. PS1:s from this year are much more user friendly and weather resistant. Luisaviaroma has just not updated their description to calf, some cards also says lux leather but the cards never said lamb though.

Hope it helps? (you could perhaps continue this discussion in the chat thread)


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> I believe some PS1:s changed from lamb to calf with beginning last summer. The lamb was of course a little softer but was very prone to color change, especially in smoke color. PS1:s from this year are much more user friendly and weather resistant. Luisaviaroma has just not updated their description to calf, some cards also says lux leather but the cards never said lamb though.
> 
> Hope it helps? (you could perhaps continue this discussion in the chat thread)


 
Yes, sorry, this is for authentfication only, thank you so much for your information and help


----------



## not to decline

Here are some extra photos of the pouch from here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

not to decline said:


> Is this one authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small and blurry. Need to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, logo on the closure and strap hardware with PS tag.





not to decline said:


> Here are some extra photos of the pouch from here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## wanjerigatheru

Hi! please authenticate this for me...

Item: Proenza Schouler Satchel Large PS1 Bag Black $1995 NEW
Item no: 110703936724
Seller: effyshop 
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19c67804d4#ht_500wt_962

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

wanjerigatheru said:


> Hi! please authenticate this for me...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Satchel Large PS1 Bag Black $1995 NEW
> Item no: 110703936724
> Seller: effyshop
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19c67804d4#ht_500wt_962
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## HandbagAngel

wanjerigatheru said:


> Hi! please authenticate this for me...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Satchel Large PS1 Bag Black $1995 NEW
> Item no: 110703936724
> Seller: effyshop
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Proenza-Schou..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19c67804d4#ht_500wt_962
> 
> Thanks!


 
Agree it is fake, and the seller said it was purchased at Opening Ceremony?


----------



## rednose

Just wondering about this bag....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schouler-ps1-khaki-medium-/260801715829?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D750007777300298869#ht_656wt_1141

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

rednose said:


> Just wondering about this bag....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-schouler-ps1-khaki-medium-/260801715829?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D750007777300298869#ht_656wt_1141
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller I've looked at.


----------



## rednose

Thank you.


----------



## wanjerigatheru

HandbagAngel said:


> Agree it is fake, and the seller said it was purchased at Opening Ceremony?


Thanks!!


----------



## wanjerigatheru

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thanks!


----------



## holabaglovers

Hello all! Although I'm not a fan of reserves, i must know... is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300568714840#ht_500wt_922


----------



## HandbagAngel

holabaglovers said:


> Hello all! Although I'm not a fan of reserves, i must know... is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300568714840#ht_500wt_922


 
Looks good, but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the leather tag inside of the leather tag and the underside of the metal flip closure to make sure.


----------



## holabaglovers

HandbagAngel said:


> Looks good, but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the leather tag inside of the leather tag and the underside of the metal flip closure to make sure.


Thank you!


----------



## angerine

http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._Handbags&hash=item4aac4152fb#ht_10335wt_1141

I don't know if this bag has been asked for verification yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## HandbagAngel

angerine said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._Handbags&hash=item4aac4152fb#ht_10335wt_1141
> 
> I don't know if this bag has been asked for verification yet. Thanks in advance


 
This PS1 Medium Saddle is authentic.  Good luck!


----------



## debi.n

HandbagAngel said:


> Looks good, but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the leather tag inside of the leather tag and the underside of the metal flip closure to make sure.





HandbagAngel said:


> This PS1 Medium Saddle is authentic.  Good luck!



These two second hand bags are good examples of why we should spray rain protector on our bags - lots of preventable water marks.


----------



## maihandbag

hi ladies,

i am new to the forum and just wanted to say you all are amazing for putting your time and efforts to helping those of us who are unsure about the authenticity of these beloved bags.  

could you help me authenticate this bag?  i see that the seller is a top-rated, but this is the first time i'm using ebay and purchasing a proenza schouler.. wanted to make sure!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-225-PROEN...856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b3106930


----------



## angerine

debi.n said:


> These two second hand bags are good examples of why we should spray rain protector on our bags - lots of preventable water marks.



So is the bag's quality not worth the money?


----------



## Elliespurse

maihandbag said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i am new to the forum and just wanted to say you all are amazing for putting your time and efforts to helping those of us who are unsure about the authenticity of these beloved bags.
> 
> could you help me authenticate this bag?  i see that the seller is a top-rated, but this is the first time i'm using ebay and purchasing a proenza schouler.. wanted to make sure!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-225-PROEN...856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b3106930



Hi and welcome! This Pouch is authentic.


----------



## debi.n

angerine said:


> So is the bag's quality not worth the money?


 
For me personally, no.  The bags are pretty badly water damaged, I don't think I would buy them for any price, but would at least need a serious discount.  I don't know for sure, but I doubt those marks would come out, the only way to fade them would be to darken the rest of the leather to try to match it.  If this happened to my bag I would think it was ruined!


----------



## maihandbag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! This Pouch is authentic.


thank you!!


----------



## kiki.ashworth

Hi there, I am not sure if this has been verified; please help with this listing!  Cheers!

Title: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Saddle Large PS1 Bag
Seller: glendagil997
Item number: 110707082931
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707082931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

kiki.ashworth said:


> Hi there, I am not sure if this has been verified; please help with this listing!  Cheers!
> 
> Title: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Saddle Large PS1 Bag
> Seller: glendagil997
> Item number: 110707082931
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707082931&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, the pics are too small to say anything about this bag. I'd like to see the same pics but larger + PS letters in the main compartment, strap and logo on the fold over closure.


----------



## LVloverLVlover

Hi Ladies,
I have bought this bag as I think it is geniune. This is my frist PS1 bag. Can anyone help me to look at this bag?

item name: Proenza Handbag, Pink and Brand New!!!!!!
item number: 110701054917
seller:yourstuff23
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110701054917 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110701054917


----------



## Elliespurse

LVloverLVlover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have bought this bag as I think it is geniune. This is my frist PS1 bag. Can anyone help me to look at this bag?
> 
> item name: Proenza Handbag, Pink and Brand New!!!!!!
> item number: 110701054917
> seller:yourstuff23
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110701054917
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110701054917



Hi, the pics shows an authentic PS1. Congrats!


----------



## LVloverLVlover

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics shows an authentic PS1. Congrats!


 
Hi I just wonder as the tag inside of this bag is different from my friend bags. My friend bag have tag like this









But my bag has the tag like this









My bag sew around tag but my friend bag sew only beside.
So they told me that my bag is fake. Is that true?  TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

LVloverLVlover said:


> Hi I just wonder as the tag inside of this bag is different from my friend bags. My friend bag have tag like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my bag has the tag like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag sew around tag but my friend bag sew only beside.
> So they told me that my bag is fake. Is that true?  TIA



I've seen both variants (mine is sewn around) but perhaps sewn only on the sides is more common this year..


----------



## LVloverLVlover

Elliespurse said:


> I've seen both variants (mine is sewn around) but perhaps sewn only on the sides is more common this year..


 
Thanks for help me authenticate this bag. This is my first PS1 bag so I am very nervous. I just dont want to pay more than half of 1000 to get fake.
Thanks for your opinion and make me confidence to use it.


----------



## fosca

Hi ladies. Need your help authenticating this. I'm a bit confused. Listing says spring 2011 apple green but it sure looks the kelly green from a few months back. Well, whatever green it is-- it is absolutely lovely. I am keeping my fingers crossed it is authentic as I have been waiting so long for a medium in this color. Will wait for a go signal from you. Thanks so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-new-tag-applegreen-/120742864339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1cd5e5d3#ht_500wt_1140


----------



## HandbagAngel

fosca said:


> Hi ladies. Need your help authenticating this. I'm a bit confused. Listing says spring 2011 apple green but it sure looks the kelly green from a few months back. Well, whatever green it is-- it is absolutely lovely. I am keeping my fingers crossed it is authentic as I have been waiting so long for a medium in this color. Will wait for a go signal from you. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/proenza-schoule...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1cd5e5d3#ht_500wt_1140


 

It looks good so far, but larger, clear and close up photos of the name brand heatprint, the leather tag inside the inner compartment, and under side of the metal flip closure are needed for authentication.


----------



## Elliespurse

fosca said:


> Hi ladies. Need your help authenticating this. I'm a bit confused. Listing says spring 2011 apple green but it sure looks the kelly green from a few months back. Well, whatever green it is-- it is absolutely lovely. I am keeping my fingers crossed it is authentic as I have been waiting so long for a medium in this color. Will wait for a go signal from you. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-new-tag-applegreen-/120742864339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1cd5e5d3#ht_500wt_1140



Hi, this could be ok but more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + closup pics of the hardware would confirm.

*HandbagAngel*


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ E, now is my bed time.


----------



## amjac2wm

can ya'll help me out with authenticating a mini crossbody? I've attached photos. thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

amjac2wm said:


> can ya'll help me out with authenticating a mini crossbody? I've attached photos. thanks so much in advance!!!


 
Those photos are way too small and blurry, also lack of details for authentication.

Please post larger (at least 640x480), clear and close up photos of the name brand heatprint inside the bag, the leather tag inside the compartment, the tag attached on the strap or ring, the side view, plus the under side of the metal flip closure.


----------



## karmapolice

hey girls, what about this one ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Medium-Pr...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf83557e7#ht_1982wt_1009


----------



## Elliespurse

karmapolice said:


> hey girls, what about this one ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Medium-Pr...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf83557e7#ht_1982wt_1009



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller I've looked at.


----------



## amjac2wm

HandbagAngel said:


> Those photos are way too small and blurry, also lack of details for authentication.
> 
> Please post larger (at least 640x480), clear and close up photos of the name brand heatprint inside the bag, the leather tag inside the compartment, the tag attached on the strap or ring, the side view, plus the under side of the metal flip closure.



sorry! can it be authenticated with these photos?


----------



## HandbagAngel

amjac2wm said:


> sorry! can it be authenticated with these photos?


 
Thanks for the photos.  This Pouch is authentic.


----------



## amjac2wm

HandbagAngel said:


> Thanks for the photos.  This Pouch is authentic.



Thanks so much for authenticating it for me


----------



## ykshops

amjac2wm said:


> Thanks so much for authenticating it for me



Item: Proenza Schouler Large PS1

Can you please take a look at these photos? Any red flags?


----------



## ykshops

Here are a few more photos. Please let me know if you need a photo of certain angles.

Thank you so much...


----------



## Elliespurse

ykshops said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Large PS1
> 
> Can you please take a look at these photos? Any red flags?





ykshops said:


> Here are a few more photos. Please let me know if you need a photo of certain angles.
> 
> Thank you so much...



Hi, I'm really sorry but the pics shows lots of red flags. It's fake..


----------



## HandbagAngel

ykshops said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Large PS1
> 
> Can you please take a look at these photos? Any red flags?


 
It is fake.


----------



## syun

I just bought this used bag from a famous second-hand shop in Tokyo..
Could you please authenticate this for me please? thanks!
I put the pics on my own auction account but not actually selling it cuz I cant put pics on this forum.

http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b122603382
http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u35782748

5 pics in total are included in the pages above


----------



## Elliespurse

syun said:


> I just bought this used bag from a famous second-hand shop in Tokyo..
> Could you please authenticate this for me please? thanks!
> I put the pics on my own auction account but not actually selling it cuz I cant put pics on this forum.
> 
> http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b122603382
> http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u35782748
> 
> 5 pics in total are included in the pages above



Hi, unfortunately I have to say this is fake. I'm really sorry for you.


----------



## maihandbag

Is this PS1 Medium Black bag authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-PR...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc659b20


----------



## Elliespurse

maihandbag said:


> Is this PS1 Medium Black bag authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-PR...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc659b20



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tag inside the pocket.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

This seller has a few PS1 bags listed right now... How does this one look? TIA!!!

Name:NWT 100% AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE 
Seller: iheartparis64
Item: 170664489912
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-PR...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc6573b8#ht_6536wt_931


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> This seller has a few PS1 bags listed right now... How does this one look? TIA!!!
> 
> Name:NWT 100% AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE
> Seller: iheartparis64
> Item: 170664489912
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTH-PR...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc6573b8#ht_6536wt_931



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Yeva

Hi there! I found a local reseller that sells PS1s. Im gonna head over there soon but before that I need your opinion on how their pictures look to you? The last thing i wanna do is to make the same mistake of buying a fake bag like i mistakenly did last time. Thanks a bunch!

http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/2011/05/proenza-schouler-ready-stock.html


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, can you help me authenticate this pls?

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/NWT-100-AUTH...H_Handbags&hash=item27bc659b20#ht_8118wt_1139

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yeva said:


> Hi there! I found a local reseller that sells PS1s. Im gonna head over there soon but before that I need your opinion on how their pictures look to you? The last thing i wanna do is to make the same mistake of buying a fake bag like i mistakenly did last time. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> http://www.gorgeousbyshashaari.com/2011/05/proenza-schouler-ready-stock.html



Hi, I have looked a lot at the pics and enlarged them.. and I'm almost 100% sure they are fakes


----------



## Elliespurse

midniteluna said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this pls?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/NWT-100-AUTH...H_Handbags&hash=item27bc659b20#ht_8118wt_1139
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is the same as post #966 and I answered "this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tag inside the pocket".

It looks ok but the pics are not perfect.. that's why I'd like to see one more pic.


----------



## Kias1229

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sold-Out-PROENZ...aultDomain_0&hash=item45fb972862#ht_631wt_922

Please help me authentic this thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Kias1229 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sold-Out-PROENZ...aultDomain_0&hash=item45fb972862#ht_631wt_922
> 
> Please help me authentic this thanks



Hi, it's just one pic of the actual wallet in the listing (the other is a stock pic) but it could be ok. More pics would be needed to confirm authenticity though.


----------



## ami1481010

Hi, can someone kindly check out this E-bay list for me? The item # is 170664500000, thanks so much!!!


----------



## sasquaty

I don't believe this has been authenticated and if so my apologies, TIA!
Item Name: NEW $1,225 Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Pouch
Listing Number: 390329118310
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Seller Id: simonesato

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ami1481010 said:


> Hi, can someone kindly check out this E-bay list for me? The item # is 170664500000, thanks so much!!!



Hi, it's the same as post #973 here and I'd like to see one more pic of the PS letters on the leather tag inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

sasquaty said:


> I don't believe this has been authenticated and if so my apologies, TIA!
> Item Name: NEW $1,225 Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Pouch
> Listing Number: 390329118310
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Seller Id: simonesato
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## HandbagAngel

sasquaty said:


> I don't believe this has been authenticated and if so my apologies, TIA!
> Item Name: NEW $1,225 Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Pouch
> Listing Number: 390329118310
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Seller Id: simonesato
> 
> Thanks


 
Agree with Ellie.  This seller is a reputable seller, and this Pouch is authentic.  Good luck!


----------



## Yeva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have looked a lot at the pics and enlarged them.. and I'm almost 100% sure they are fakes



Ahhh.. Thanks a bunch Elliespurse.. No point heading out there now... How sad.


----------



## Rimma13

Please help authenticate


----------



## Rimma13

Some more


----------



## Elliespurse

Rimma13 said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> View attachment 1443570
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443571
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443572
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443573
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443574





Rimma13 said:


> Some more
> 
> View attachment 1443578
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443579
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443580
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443581



Hi, some detail pics shows an authentic PS1, but the rest of the pics are too small or blurry (the overall pics and the logo on the closure).


----------



## Rimma13

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, some detail pics shows an authentic PS1, but the rest of the pics are too small or blurry (the overall pics and the logo on the closure).



Are these better?


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, some detail pics shows an authentic PS1, but the rest of the pics are too small or blurry (the overall pics and the logo on the closure).





Rimma13 said:


> Are these better?
> 
> View attachment 1444624
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444625
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444626



Thanks for the pics, yes they added more details I was looking for. This bag is authentic.


----------



## Rimma13

Thank you!


----------



## asgirl

Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 leather satchel large
item:160618238483
Seller: fkilkelly 
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160618238483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

hi, is this bag authentic? what colour is it? thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

asgirl said:


> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 leather satchel large
> item:160618238483
> Seller: fkilkelly
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160618238483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> hi, is this bag authentic? what colour is it? thank you



Hi, this is fake. And the color is undefined


----------



## asgirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. And the color is undefined


 
I am glad I checked it with you first, thank you


----------



## murcialoo

hello girls, could you please help me authenticate this bag or let me know if it's a fake

Item Name: NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BAG $1,595 CELEB FAVORITE
Listing Number: 250854421131
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250854421131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller Id: consigned2sell

TIA! (tried to see if this was already authenticated but didn't find anything)


----------



## Elliespurse

murcialoo said:


> hello girls, could you please help me authenticate this bag or let me know if it's a fake
> 
> Item Name: NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BAG $1,595 CELEB FAVORITE
> Listing Number: 250854421131
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250854421131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller Id: consigned2sell
> 
> TIA! (tried to see if this was already authenticated but didn't find anything)



Hi, this is authentic. It's the Kelly Green color. 

About the scratches: I had similar scratches on my Kelly Green wallet and they disappeared with a layer of conditioner.


----------



## murcialoo

Ellies, thanks a million times! (and thanks for the advice of using the conditioner against the scratches too!)


----------



## lovemyangels

This Midnight PS1 looks authentic, but I just want to make sure.

Listing name:  NEW 2011 Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MIDNIGHT Large $1995
Item No.:  160622717735
Listing Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2011-Auth-P...735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2565dc2b27
Seller ID:  wishuhappiness


TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovemyangels said:


> This Midnight PS1 looks authentic, but I just want to make sure.
> 
> Listing name:  NEW 2011 Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MIDNIGHT Large $1995
> Item No.:  160622717735
> Listing Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2011-Auth-P...735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2565dc2b27
> Seller ID:  wishuhappiness
> 
> 
> TIA!



Hi, yes this is ok.


----------



## Amour

hi ladies,

kindly help..

Item Name: PS1 Green Medium
Item#: 120751391085
Seller: *martinpio*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Proen...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d58016d

Thank You


----------



## HandbagAngel

Amour said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> kindly help..
> 
> Item Name: PS1 Green Medium
> Item#: 120751391085
> Seller: *martinpio*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Proen...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d58016d
> 
> Thank You


 
This Green PS1 is authentic.  Good luck!


----------



## pitra18

Could you please authenticate this for me , Thank you ( I think it is very cheap ! My friend already bought it but haven't paid yet still waiting for the seller to reply and give more picture)

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black
Item number: 320729209114
Seller: geekyluvgadgets
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320729209114&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

pitra18 said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me , Thank you ( I think it is very cheap ! My friend already bought it but haven't paid yet still waiting for the seller to reply and give more picture)
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black
> Item number: 320729209114
> Seller: geekyluvgadgets
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320729209114&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> Thank you!!



Hi, I'm sorry the pics are too small, but I'm suspicious. We also looked at one fake PS1 from this seller before (in post #895).


----------



## pitra18

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry the pics are too small, but I'm suspicious. We also looked at one fake PS1 from this seller before (in post #895).



Thank you very much , I think so .. it is very suspicious!!


----------



## Cacau

Gals, can I get an opinion on these ones?

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 HANDBAG
petercomoco
220819114818
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220819114818&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel 1'610 EUR
hestia75
320733063552
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aad2e2980

Tks


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Gals, can I get an opinion on these ones?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 HANDBAG
> petercomoco
> 220819114818
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220819114818&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



Hi, this is authentic.



Cacau said:


> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel 1'610 EUR
> hestia75
> 320733063552
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aad2e2980
> 
> Tks



This is fake. The seller has sold fakes before.


----------



## Cacau

Dear Ellie,
Always to the rescue!!!

I think this is unbelievable, she's got such great Ebay score! I did think the colour and leather were a bit off, but hey, what do I know? Really, totally fell for it... how come she doesn't get negative feedback? I'm shocked!

Thanks anyway 
X


----------



## bapple

What do you guys think?

Name: White Medium PS1
Seller: cmbc475
Item No: 320733887639
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...887639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1292

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HandbagAngel

bapple said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Name: White Medium PS1
> Seller: cmbc475
> Item No: 320733887639
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...887639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1292
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
No red flags but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the heatstamp on the inner compartment and the leather tag inside the inner pocket to be sure.


----------



## Elliespurse

bapple said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Name: White Medium PS1
> Seller: cmbc475
> Item No: 320733887639
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...887639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1292
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).

I agree with *HandbagAngel*


----------



## Pearlyn123

Name: *USED* 100% PROENZA SCHOULER GRAY PS1 SATCHEL HANDBAG
Seller: finemansion
Item number:	260823963616
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-100-PROENZ..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba51d7e0#ht_620wt_922

Is this too good to be true?


----------



## Elliespurse

Pearlyn123 said:


> Name: *USED* 100% PROENZA SCHOULER GRAY PS1 SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Seller: finemansion
> Item number:	260823963616
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-100-PROENZ..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba51d7e0#ht_620wt_922
> 
> Is this too good to be true?



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## bapple

HandbagAngel said:


> No red flags but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the heatstamp on the inner compartment and the leather tag inside the inner pocket to be sure.



The seller posted more pics of the inside tags, same link a my earlier post. Thanks! You guy rock!


----------



## bapple

HandbagAngel said:


> No red flags but please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the heatstamp on the inner compartment and the leather tag inside the inner pocket to be sure.



The seller posted more pics of the inside tags, same link a my earlier post. Thanks! You guys rock!


----------



## Elliespurse

bapple said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Name: White Medium PS1
> Seller: cmbc475
> Item No: 320733887639
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...887639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1292
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
> 
> I agree with *HandbagAngel*





bapple said:


> The seller posted more pics of the inside tags, same link a my earlier post. Thanks! You guy rock!



Thanks for the pics, they are not very clear but I'd say this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## Cloud5

Hello! I am not very familiar with Proenza Shouler and I am thinking of getting my first one.  Could you please help me authenticate this.  Thank you! Thank you! 

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Tan Large
Seller:fashionistagal1
Item Number: 30827591
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/212302/items/30827591


----------



## Elliespurse

Cloud5 said:


> Hello! I am not very familiar with Proenza Shouler and I am thinking of getting my first one.  Could you please help me authenticate this.  Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Tan Large
> Seller:fashionistagal1
> Item Number: 30827591
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/212302/items/30827591



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Cloud5

PHP:
	






Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you!  I'll keep looking.


----------



## gersikah

Hi girls, any idea on this one?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USED-100...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba533e92


----------



## Elliespurse

gersikah said:


> Hi girls, any idea on this one?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USED-100...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba533e92



Hi and welcome, this is fake.


----------



## moiselle

Hi, could anyone help with me with this one:

Name ROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG
seller:only_keikeo1
item no:110722569108
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c7945394

TIA.


----------



## Elliespurse

moiselle said:


> Hi, could anyone help with me with this one:
> 
> Name ROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG
> seller:only_keikeo1
> item no:110722569108
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c7945394
> 
> TIA.



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## CrazyLV

hi there,

how about this seller "*poshytuffy*" on Bonanza website??

Nameroenza Schouler PS1 bag
Seller: poshytuffy
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/38692186

TIA advance


----------



## Elliespurse

CrazyLV said:


> hi there,
> 
> how about this seller "*poshytuffy*" on Bonanza website??
> 
> Nameroenza Schouler PS1 bag
> Seller: poshytuffy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/38692186
> 
> TIA advance



Hi, this is fake. It's the 5th fake from this seller on bonz we have looked at (and 5 fakes from goodiecloset on ebay, the same seller).


----------



## incentiveromanc

hi everyone, does this one look okay?!
name: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Smoke - 100% AUTHENTIC!!!
seller: oscarlilytc 
item #: 150640430931
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s_Handbags&hash=item2312de8f53#ht_1383wt_1042

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

incentiveromanc said:


> hi everyone, does this one look okay?!
> name: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Smoke - 100% AUTHENTIC!!!
> seller: oscarlilytc
> item #: 150640430931
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule...s_Handbags&hash=item2312de8f53#ht_1383wt_1042
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## incentiveromanc

thank you Elliespurse!! One more?! Thanks!

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Black
Item #: 220822716532
Seller: jmallen1121
http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item336a0f4074#ht_828wt_883

Thank you thank you!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Hi, is this authentic?


Please and Thank you! 
Name:NEW Proenza Schouler Fish Print Jacquard Tote Bag
Item #: 170674325698
Seller:kitkwakwing
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170674325698&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

incentiveromanc said:


> thank you Elliespurse!! One more?! Thanks!
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Black
> Item #: 220822716532
> Seller: jmallen1121
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Proenza-Schoule..._WH_Handbags&hash=item336a0f4074#ht_828wt_883
> 
> Thank you thank you!!



The pics are too small. I need to see closeup pics of the PS letters in the main compartment and inside the pocket + logo on the fold over closure + zipper pulls.


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> 
> Please and Thank you!
> Name:NEW Proenza Schouler Fish Print Jacquard Tote Bag
> Item #: 170674325698
> Seller:kitkwakwing
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170674325698&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters on the front and inside the bag.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters on the front and inside the bag.




Ok..im asking the seller. hopefully they will comply.


----------



## CrazyLV

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the 5th fake from this seller on bonz we have looked at (and 5 fakes from goodiecloset on ebay, the same seller).


 
OMG!!! that's so creeeeeeepppyyy!!!!
unbelieveable the description looks so good even the pic so good too!!

thanks you all!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Originally Posted by *KayuuKathey* 

                              Hi, is this authentic?


Please and Thank you! 
Name:NEW Proenza Schouler Fish Print Jacquard Tote Bag
Item #: 170674325698
Seller:kitkwakwing
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters on the front and inside the bag.



Hi, I have the additional pictures here they are.












Okay! I have the photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Originally Posted by *KayuuKathey*
> 
> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> 
> Please and Thank you!
> Name:NEW Proenza Schouler Fish Print Jacquard Tote Bag
> Item #: 170674325698
> Seller:kitkwakwing
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the additional pictures here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay! I have the photos.



Thanks for the pics, they are still a little small but I see no red flags. One thing is that we looked at one fake PS1 from this seller last year (in post #494), just be a little careful.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, they are still a little small but I see no red flags. One thing is that we looked at one fake PS1 from this seller last year (in post #494), just be a little careful.



Okay thanks. Ill be on watch. Im a little iffy.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Can you please authenticate and Thank you! The last bag someone bought before I did...

This one im a little wary about...

Name: Rare Proenza Schouler Fish Print Tote Bag 
Item #: 320737910967
Seller:*louvrelanvin26*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Proenza-Sc...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad7820b7


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Can you please authenticate and Thank you! The last bag someone bought before I did...
> 
> This one im a little wary about...
> 
> Name: Rare Proenza Schouler Fish Print Tote Bag
> Item #: 320737910967
> Seller:*louvrelanvin26*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Proenza-Sc...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad7820b7



Hi, I see no red flags here. It could be ok.


----------



## Opai

Hi could someone please authenticate for me.Thanks.

Name.Proenza Handbag.Pink
Item.110713644770
Seller.yourstuff23
Link.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Handbag-Pink-and-Brand-New-/110713644770?_


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate for me.Thanks.
> 
> Name.Proenza Handbag.Pink
> Item.110713644770
> Seller.yourstuff23
> Link.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Handbag-Pink-and-Brand-New-/110713644770?_



Hi, this is authentic. I think this seller has sold a pink suede before (authentic in post #944).


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. I think this seller has sold a pink suede before (authentic in post #944).


Thank you Elliepurse.Opai x


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. I think this seller has sold a pink suede before (authentic in post #944).


Hi Elliepurse,
The pink suede Proenza PS1 has arrived.Inside is tissue paper from Opening Ceremony.I understand they are listed on PS Website but i noticed on here they had sold a fake Proenza.Should i be worried????Should i post up more photos of the bag i received and is there anything in particuar i should put up?This is my first Proenza bag so i have no idea what i should be looking for!!Thanks for your advice?
Opai xx


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> The pink suede Proenza PS1 has arrived.Inside is tissue paper from Opening Ceremony.I understand they are listed on PS Website but i noticed on here they had sold a fake Proenza.Should i be worried????Should i post up more photos of the bag i received and is there anything in particuar i should put up?This is my first Proenza bag so i have no idea what i should be looking for!!Thanks for your advice?
> Opai xx



Hi! Congrats on your first PS1!!  

Opening Ceremony definitively sell authentic PS items, link http://www.openingceremony.us/ They are listed on the PS website as authorized reseller.

You could try to take a pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket, but letters are really hard to see on suede. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi! Congrats on your first PS1!!
> 
> Opening Ceremony definitively sell authentic PS items, link http://www.openingceremony.us/ They are listed on the PS website as authorized reseller.
> 
> You could try to take a pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket, but letters are really hard to see on suede. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Hi Elliepurse,
Thank you so much for all your help.This Proenza forum is such a nice place.Hope to buy more PS's :o)
I have put up some photos of the lettering for you to look at.I notice that the Proenza Schouler lettering runs off,not centred exactly on the tag if that makes sense.The last letters look lower than the first.Is this quite normal?.I am only used to looking at Bal and Mulberry lettering which is usual exact).
Thanks so much for all your help.You have been really great!
Opai x


----------



## HandbagAngel

Opai said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> Thank you so much for all your help.This Proenza forum is such a nice place.Hope to buy more PS's :o)
> I have put up some photos of the lettering for you to look at.I notice that the Proenza Schouler lettering runs off,not centred exactly on the tag if that makes sense.The last letters look lower than the first.Is this quite normal?.I am only used to looking at Bal and Mulberry lettering which is usual exact).
> Thanks so much for all your help.You have been really great!
> Opai x


 
I am not Ellie.  Your Suede PS1 is authentic.  The color is beautiful!  Congratulation!


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> Thank you so much for all your help.This Proenza forum is such a nice place.Hope to buy more PS's :o)
> I have put up some photos of the lettering for you to look at.I notice that the Proenza Schouler lettering runs off,not centred exactly on the tag if that makes sense.The last letters look lower than the first.Is this quite normal?.I am only used to looking at Bal and Mulberry lettering which is usual exact).
> Thanks so much for all your help.You have been really great!
> Opai x



Thanks for the pics! They looks very good, especially for suede and your bag is authentic too. The letters are sometimes like this, it's hand made bags. 

Congrats! 

I agree with *HandbagAngel* - It's beautiful!


----------



## Opai

HandbagAngel said:


> I am not Ellie.  Your Suede PS1 is authentic.  The color is beautiful!  Congratulation!



Oops sorry for muddling up names!!

Thank you so much. It is such a gorgeous bag.

Opai x


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics! They looks very good, especially for suede and your bag is authentic too. The letters are sometimes like this, it's hand made bags.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I agree with *HandbagAngel* - It's beautiful!



Thanks so much elliepurse.I can relax and stop worrying now thanks to you and handbagangels help.
It is so good of you both to take the time to authenticate.
Here's to more PS1's :o))
Opai xx


----------



## eLm

Hi There
Can you please authenticate this for me????

ITEM: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SMOKE LARGE LEATHER BAG
ITEM NUMBER: 300584669382
SELLER ID:ayana4124
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1578wt_1186

Thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

eLm said:


> Hi There
> Can you please authenticate this for me????
> 
> ITEM: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SMOKE LARGE LEATHER BAG
> ITEM NUMBER: 300584669382
> SELLER ID:ayana4124
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1578wt_1186
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## eLm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



WOWw, really??  Thank goodness for you guys!   How can you tell???


----------



## ryrybaby12

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Large
Item:110726469359
Seller: Travatomichelle
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110726469359&fromMakeTrack=true
Other:  It appears okay- but you are the master authenticator  Thank you- hope you are well Ellie!


----------



## HandbagAngel

ryrybaby12 said:


> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Large
> Item:110726469359
> Seller: Travatomichelle
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110726469359&fromMakeTrack=true
> Other: It appears okay- but you are the master authenticator Thank you- hope you are well Ellie!


 
Please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the metal flip closure underside, name brand heatprint on the inner compartment and leather tag inside the pocket.  Those photos seller provided are too blurry and small.


----------



## pau_roji

hi girls can you tell me if this is authentic 
name:NWT Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Stone 100% Auth Bag
item:110727183530
seller: homsar315 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19c7dabcaa#ht_793wt_986

thank you in advance


----------



## cmj

Hi,
I'm new in here, and don't know where to write, but I have just bought a Proenza Schouler ps1 bag on ebay, and I am would like to know if someone can tell me whether it is real or not? To me it looks real, but I'm not an expert...I hope someone can help me! 
/Users/bojohansen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/11:08:2011/IMG_1646.JPG/Users/bojohansen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/11:08:2011/IMG_1650.JPG/Users/bojohansen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/11:08:2011/IMG_1652.JPG


----------



## cmj

Sorry, just have to find out about the pictures...


----------



## cmj

I don't know how to post the pictures, so..doesn't matter.


----------



## Elliespurse

pau_roji said:


> hi girls can you tell me if this is authentic
> name:NWT Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Stone 100% Auth Bag
> item:110727183530
> seller: homsar315
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item19c7dabcaa#ht_793wt_986
> 
> thank you in advance



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

cmj said:


> I don't know how to post the pictures, so..doesn't matter.



Hi and welcome!

You could just post a link or item number if it's an auction.. here's also some help for posting pics http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## pau_roji

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



yey!

thanks


----------



## ryrybaby12

More pics as requested...thanks Handbag Angel or Ellie!




ryrybaby12 said:


> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Large
> Item:110726469359
> Seller: Travatomichelle
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110726469359&fromMakeTrack=true
> Other:  It appears okay- but you are the master authenticator  Thank you- hope you are well Ellie!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Last pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

ryrybaby12 said:


> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Large
> Item:110726469359
> Seller: Travatomichelle
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110726469359&fromMakeTrack=true
> Other:  It appears okay- but you are the master authenticator  Thank you- hope you are well Ellie!





HandbagAngel said:


> Please ask the seller for clear and close up photos of the metal flip closure underside, name brand heatprint on the inner compartment and leather tag inside the pocket.  Those photos seller provided are too blurry and small.





ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics as requested...thanks Handbag Angel or Ellie!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## chrrytree chop

Hi!

Could you authenticate this for me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...216170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1286


----------



## Elliespurse

chrrytree chop said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...216170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1286



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## laurier.rose

Hi,

Could you authenticate this for me? Thank you!

PS1 Large in Black: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66410426@N07/sets/72157627318340595/


----------



## Elliespurse

laurier.rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> PS1 Large in Black:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66410426@N07/sets/72157627318340595/



Hi and welcome, this looks authentic.


----------



## laurier.rose

Whew! I bought this second-hand, and after reading this thread I started to worry. Thank you!


----------



## nynnemee

It looks okay - do you have any other to compare it with?


----------



## laurier.rose

No, just the one. My sister's had one for a while, though, and she's got an eagle eye for detail, so I sent her the pics. She gave it a thumbs up, so I'm going to stop worrying about it.


----------



## lilybp

Hi!  What do you think of this one?  TIA.

Item: large PS1 midnight
Item #:110729933041
seller::only_keikeo1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c804b0f1


----------



## Elliespurse

lilybp said:


> Hi!  What do you think of this one?  TIA.
> 
> Item: large PS1 midnight
> Item #:110729933041
> seller::only_keikeo1
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c804b0f1



Hi, this is fake. I think it's the same as post #1018 (the same seller).


----------



## lilybp

Thanks!  Sorry for the repetition.


----------



## deedee_bkk

Please help confirm this PS1



























Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

deedee_bkk said:


> Please help confirm this PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, these pics shows an authentic PS1.


----------



## deedee_bkk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics shows an authentic PS1.




Thank you so much.


----------



## abeautiful_life

_Hi, could someone please help me with some advice on authenticity for one... _

_http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320743929904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649_

_I would be sooo greatful!!_


----------



## laurier.rose

abeautiful_life said:


> _Hi, could someone please help me with some advice on authenticity for one... _
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320743929904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649_
> 
> _I would be sooo greatful!!_



I can't speak to the authenticity of the bag itself, but Lane Crawford in Hong Kong does sell Proenza Schouler bags. 

You'll probably need better closeups of the details to get an opinion - can you ask the seller for bigger closeups of a) the metal flip closure underside, b) name brand heatprint on the inner compartment and c) leather tag inside the pocket?


----------



## Elliespurse

abeautiful_life said:


> _Hi, could someone please help me with some advice on authenticity for one... _
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320743929904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649_
> 
> _I would be sooo greatful!!_



Hi, this is fake.


Thanks *laurier.rose*!


----------



## laurier.rose

@Elliespurse - No problem! I was wondering if it would make sense to have the closeup photo request in a sticky? I think you've asked for those photos a lot in this thread!


----------



## Elliespurse

laurier.rose said:


> @Elliespurse - No problem! I was wondering if it would make sense to have the closeup photo request in a sticky? I think you've asked for those photos a lot in this thread!



I think it could be a good idea to have a sticky & locked thread "preparations before posting in the auth thread" or something like that.

There's one thing though,

-If we see it's a fake directly, then no need for more pics.

-If it could be ok but lacks closeup pics, then we need really good pics to say it's authentic. Members here are risking their money based on our opinions..


----------



## laurier.rose

Elliespurse said:


> I think it could be a good idea to have a sticky & locked thread "preparations before posting in the auth thread" or something like that.
> 
> There's one thing though,
> 
> -If we see it's a fake directly, then no need for more pics.
> 
> -If it could be ok but lacks closeup pics, then we need really good pics to say it's authentic. Members here are risking their money based on our opinions..



Sounds good to me!


----------



## demicouture

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> Thanks *laurier.rose*!




yet another auction connected to the infamous goodiescloset ... makes me so angry!


----------



## Cacau

Dear gals, can I have an opinion on this one?

PROENZA SCHOULER Unisex XLarge PS1 USED&FAB!
ladyauthentic 
190566640446
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ea82b3e

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Dear gals, can I have an opinion on this one?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER Unisex XLarge PS1 USED&FAB!
> ladyauthentic
> 190566640446
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ea82b3e
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, this is authentic. It's from current season or not older than one year.


----------



## Cacau

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. It's from current season or not older than one year.



Thanks, Ellie!!! How do you know it is a newer style?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Cacau said:


> Thanks, Ellie!!! How do you know it is a newer style?


 
The newer style has the name brand metal tag attached to the ring instead of the detachable strap.


----------



## Cacau

Tks, HBA!!!


----------



## taemis

Good morning ladies, thoughts? I'm looking for a PS1:
1. ebay item# 170682431906
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-100-AUTH...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd7739a2

2.ebay item # 180713827178 (does this look like a small?)
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a13622b6a

thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

taemis said:


> Good morning ladies, thoughts? I'm looking for a PS1:
> 1. ebay item# 170682431906
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-100-AUTH...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd7739a2


Hi, this is ok. It's from last year or earlier.




taemis said:


> 2.ebay item # 180713827178 (does this look like a small?)
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a13622b6a
> 
> thank you so much!!


This could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

It's not Teal color, it's Aqua or Sea Blue from SS10 season, probably medium size. The small was discontinued after the 09 season.


----------



## taemis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is ok. It's from last year or earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> It's not Teal color, it's Aqua or Sea Blue from SS10 season, probably medium size. The small was discontinued after the 09 season.


He uploaded more pix of the inside. thanks for your help! Also, he states its a medium, as u suspected.

ebay item # 180713827178
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180713827178&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

THANK YOU!!
** in your opinion, do yo like the smoke or aqua PS1 better? can't decided....


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is ok. It's from last year or earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> It's not Teal color, it's Aqua or Sea Blue from SS10 season, probably medium size. The small was discontinued after the 09 season.





taemis said:


> He uploaded more pix of the inside. thanks for your help! Also, he states its a medium, as u suspected.
> 
> ebay item # 180713827178
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180713827178&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> ** in your opinion, do yo like the smoke or aqua PS1 better? can't decided....



Hi, thanks for the pic. They are not perfect but I'd say this is authentic after enlarging the pics.

I think smoke or aqua depends on your style. Aqua is really beautiful but I have smoke myself, and carry the new kelly green in nice sunny summer weather. Smoke is perhaps more casual.


----------



## taemis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, thanks for the pic. They are not perfect but I'd say this is authentic after enlarging the pics.
> 
> I think smoke or aqua depends on your style. Aqua is really beautiful but I have smoke myself, and carry the new kelly green in nice sunny summer weather. Smoke is perhaps more casual.


Oh that's an excellent point. I guess I am looking for a more casual color that will stay with me for always. I'm worried I may get bored of the aqua.


----------



## Novalee

Hi experts, can you help me with this bag? Thanks a million!

PS1 Large
seller: ******
Item#: 400238190153
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Auth-Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item5d300e1e49#ht_4544wt_956


----------



## debi.n

Novalee said:


> Hi experts, can you help me with this bag? Thanks a million!
> 
> PS1 Large
> seller: ******
> Item#: 400238190153
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Auth-Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item5d300e1e49#ht_4544wt_956



Hi Novalee, ****** is a trusted seller, her bags are authentic.


----------



## larojibalnca

Hello, could someone please kindly help me authenticate this PS1?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c85e8e13

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HandbagAngel

larojibalnca said:


> Hello, could someone please kindly help me authenticate this PS1?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19c85e8e13
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
It is fake.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this?
Seller ID:manxtonj
Item #:170686145316
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH..._Handbags&hash=item27bdafe324#ht_11588wt_1270


----------



## Elliespurse

maria-mixalis said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this?
> Seller ID:manxtonj
> Item #:170686145316
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH..._Handbags&hash=item27bdafe324#ht_11588wt_1270



Hi, this is authentic. Note that the metal tag is missing.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic. Note that the metal tag is missing.



Oh thank you..I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## jchris

Hi Ellie. I want to buy a Proenza Schouler bag for my gf. I found this on ebay. Could you please tell me if it is fake or not. That would really really help me. 

Here is the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item4aae2e228f#ht_913wt_1237

the seller is: hestia75

Please please help me. Anyone of you girls. It is really important. I want to impress her a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

jchris said:


> Hi Ellie. I want to buy a Proenza Schouler bag for my gf. I found this on ebay. Could you please tell me if it is fake or not. That would really really help me.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item4aae2e228f#ht_913wt_1237
> 
> the seller is: hestia75
> 
> Please please help me. Anyone of you girls. It is really important. I want to impress her a lot.



Hi and welcome, this bag is fake. It's the second fake we have looked at from this seller.


----------



## jchris

Thank you very much Ellie! Have fun!


----------



## jchris

Ellie one last question. Is this fake or real? I see though that the condition is not good

ebay url: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370540081...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2890wt_1134


----------



## Elliespurse

jchris said:


> Ellie one last question. Is this fake or real? I see though that the condition is not good
> 
> ebay url: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370540081...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2890wt_1134



Hi, sorry this is fake too.


----------



## jchris

Thank you Ellie so much! Have fun!


----------



## jchris

And one final: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/40125265

is it more trusted to shop from bonanza compared to ebay?


----------



## Elliespurse

jchris said:


> And one final: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sales-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag/40125265
> 
> is it more trusted to shop from bonanza compared to ebay?



Hi, this is fake. It's the 6th fake we looked at from this seller on bonz.


Bonanza and ebay are the same regarding number of fakes/real we looked at.


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Ellie! 

can you help me authenticate this bag? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370540081....l2649#ht_2890wt_1134&clk_rvr_id=262703924317

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370540081....l2649#ht_2890wt_1134&clk_rvr_id=262703924317
> 
> TIA



Hi there, this bag is fake. It's the same as post #1100.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Thank you!

PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE BLACK PS1 MESSENGER SAC BAG
sosophoebe 
170692427078

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item27be0fbd46


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE BLACK PS1 MESSENGER SAC BAG
> sosophoebe
> 170692427078
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item27be0fbd46



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Sara M

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Oy, should have checked here first. Just bid on it. Can you tell me how you know it is fake?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sara M said:


> Oy, should have checked here first. Just bid on it. Can you tell me how you know it is fake?
> Thanks so much!



Oooh, perhaps there's a way to cancel the bid? 

There's no doubt it's fake but the only thing I'd say in public (fakers read this thread too) is that the listing is trying to deceive bidders by displaying a stock pic (1st pic).

Hope it helps.


----------



## FDN1974

Hi there Ellie,

Need your help. I found this forum via google of course.

I was recently given this PS1 Black Large, as a gift, but Ive a feeling it's a replica tho I dont want to ask the person who gave me this whether it's real or not. Ive compared it with pictures of the bag details online but they seem to look exactly the same though. Can you just confirm for me that this is a fake? Dang they look so real to my untrained eye. It comes with a grey cotton dust bag with a Proenza Schouler brand on it in white. All the accessories looked real but I send u pics of the embossing on the inside for u to make the judgement.











 ignore the other stuff in there coz they're my stuff, I forgot to take em out when I took this photo - inside is just the black fabric like everywhere else in the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

FDN1974 said:


> Hi there Ellie,
> 
> Need your help. I found this forum via google of course.
> 
> I was recently given this PS1 Black Large, as a gift, but Ive a feeling it's a replica tho I dont want to ask the person who gave me this whether it's real or not. Ive compared it with pictures of the bag details online but they seem to look exactly the same though. Can you just confirm for me that this is a fake? Dang they look so real to my untrained eye. It comes with a grey cotton dust bag with a Proenza Schouler brand on it in white. All the accessories looked real but I send u pics of the embossing on the inside for u to make the judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the other stuff in there coz they're my stuff, I forgot to take em out when I took this photo - inside is just the black fabric like everywhere else in the bag.



Hi and welcome!

 I'm really sorry but this bag is not made by Proenza Schouler.. there are no doubts.


----------



## FDN1974

Thanks for confirming my suspicion!


----------



## Attirant

hi ladies, i need your help to authenticate this ps11


name: Proenza Schouler Black PS11
item:  180719224834
seller:highphi
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18071922483...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1286


----------



## Elliespurse

Attirant said:


> hi ladies, i need your help to authenticate this ps11
> 
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler Black PS11
> item:  180719224834
> seller:highphi
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18071922483...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1286



Hi, I'd like to see better quality/larger pics of the front with PS letters, back, side, inside to the side, strap hardware etc.


----------



## lilmissb

I couldn't find this item or seller in previous posts so sorry if I'm replicating. 

Kelly Green Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
Item: 330610716006
Seller: aarthurdc
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330610716006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilmissb said:


> I couldn't find this item or seller in previous posts so sorry if I'm replicating.
> 
> Kelly Green Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
> Item: 330610716006
> Seller: aarthurdc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330610716006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## MBKitty

Hello-

Can someone please advise if this bag is real or fake? I love the color and the PS website has it sold out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LEATHER-WALLET-CLUTCH-SADDLE-BROWN-NEW-SOLD-OUT-COLOR-/170699259918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be78000e#ht_749wt_1180

Seller is jfjasales

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

MBKitty said:


> Hello-
> 
> Can someone please advise if this bag is real or fake? I love the color and the PS website has it sold out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LEATHER-WALLET-CLUTCH-SADDLE-BROWN-NEW-SOLD-OUT-COLOR-/170699259918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be78000e#ht_749wt_1180
> 
> Seller is jfjasales
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok to me. It will cost more than the $165 retail with shipping though.


----------



## JanelleJ

Hi ladies,

Can you please authenticate these PS1 for me please. 
They are all from the same seller (******) on Ebay. Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2011-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8c8#ht_3720wt_905

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2011-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8c0#ht_3704wt_905

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8be#ht_3652wt_905


----------



## Elliespurse

JanelleJ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate these PS1 for me please.
> They are all from the same seller (******) on Ebay. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2011-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8c8#ht_3720wt_905
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2011-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8c0#ht_3704wt_905
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1426b8be#ht_3652wt_905



Hi, these has not enough pics for authentication.. but this is a trusted seller and all bags has been authentic.


----------



## MBKitty

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok to me. It will cost more than the $165 retail with shipping though.



Thank you, Ellie! I am going to think about it and pull the trigger here soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## happycellocat

Hello there, will appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag please! 


name: Proenza Schouler Black PS1
item: 230675851506
seller: evagirl45 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230675851506#ht_524wt_883

thank you kindly!


----------



## Elliespurse

happycellocat said:


> Hello there, will appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag please!
> 
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler Black PS1
> item: 230675851506
> seller: evagirl45
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230675851506#ht_524wt_883
> 
> thank you kindly!



Hi and welcome!

This bag is fake. I also see this seller has sold another fake bag (Celine).


----------



## happycellocat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> This bag is fake. I also see this seller has sold another fake bag (Celine).


Thanks so much Ellie! Appreciate it! x


----------



## blu_77

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> This bag is fake. I also see this seller has sold another fake bag (Celine).



I almost hit the buy it now button on this one  It's always a good idea to check in here first.....


----------



## icamon125

hi ps1 experts,  would love to get your thoughts on this one. TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180727705662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

icamon125 said:


> hi ps1 experts,  would love to get your thoughts on this one. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180727705662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## icamon125

Thanks, Ellie, especially for responding so quickly!!


----------



## Sara M

Another ebay PS1. I am beginning to think buying retail is the smart way to go....
But here's hoping! Could you kindly tell me what you think of this one?
Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c916fdf7#ht_643wt_1189
Item number:	110747909623
Medium PS1 Navy Suede Bag Satchel 
Seller: homsar315


----------



## Sara M

Could I ask for one more opinion?
Thank you again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bcf9faf2#ht_534wt_1189
seller: bagsginaord
Item Number: 140609452786
Description: Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Large


----------



## Elliespurse

Sara M said:


> Another ebay PS1. I am beginning to think buying retail is the smart way to go....
> But here's hoping! Could you kindly tell me what you think of this one?
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c916fdf7#ht_643wt_1189
> Item number:	110747909623
> Medium PS1 Navy Suede Bag Satchel
> Seller: homsar315



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Sara M

Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sara M said:


> Could I ask for one more opinion?
> Thank you again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bcf9faf2#ht_534wt_1189
> seller: bagsginaord
> Item Number: 140609452786
> Description: Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Large



This is ok, but the pics are not good and the pic of the PS letters inside the pocket is missing. The bag is from last year or earlier and also note it seems to be some hardware chipping.


----------



## Sara M

Thank you yet again for your time!


----------



## Oh what love!

Hi all!
Could you please authenticate this?

Item number:280743655330
Seller: shopdesigner611 
Description: PROENZA SCHOULER FISH PRINT JACQUARD SHOPPING TOTE BAG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280743655330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

Thank you lovely ladies.


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh what love! said:


> Hi all!
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item number:280743655330
> Seller: shopdesigner611
> Description: PROENZA SCHOULER FISH PRINT JACQUARD SHOPPING TOTE BAG
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280743655330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies.



Hi, this looks ok.


----------



## Oh what love!

Oh god, just ok?
Did they make fakes of these?


----------



## Oh what love!

oh and thank you Elliespurse


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh what love! said:


> Oh god, just ok?
> Did they make fakes of these?





Oh what love! said:


> oh and thank you Elliespurse



I could perhaps have elaborated a bit more, I see no problems anywhere in the pics. The pics are a bit on the small side though and I don't like when sellers show other pics than the actual item. We have only looked at the fish print tote a couple of times in this thread but the value is not thousands of $. This seller appear to have several ok bags authenticated here on tpf though. In the end I said "ok" because it's a bit unusual for us in this thread.

and thanks!


----------



## Oh what love!

Elliespurse said:


> I could perhaps have elaborated a bit more, I see no problems anywhere in the pics. The pics are a bit on the small side though and I don't like when sellers show other pics than the actual item. We have only looked at the fish print tote a couple of times in this thread but the value is not thousands of $. This seller appear to have several ok bags authenticated here on tpf though. In the end I said "ok" because it's a bit unusual for us in this thread.
> 
> and thanks!




It's quite an inexpensive bag so I bought it.  The seller seems to be quite legitimate and trusting so I think its okay.

I have been reading this thread and you do a tremendous job.  You save so many of us trouble and grief.  I do find it extremely sad that we have to seek expert advice when wanting to purchase a, more often than not, expensive item because of the little sad people who sell fake items and claim them to be authentic.  Really really bothers me.

Anyway, keep up the good work   You're really saving a lot of women/men heartache when instead of finding out their 'authentic' item is anything but after they've parted with their hard earned money, they find out before they hit the 'commit to buy' button so thank you.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

why doesnt anyone report the fake bags to ebay? several suede bags getting bids from this seller. Seller is from poland.


----------



## ndymiaw

Hi, is this authentic?

PROENZA SCHOULER MOCHILA PS1 LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
Seller:  luxury.overload  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f9fe505

Many many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ndymiaw said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER MOCHILA PS1 LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
> Seller:  luxury.overload
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f9fe505
> 
> Many many thanks



Hi, this looks ok to me, but the pattern is different from those sold at Barneys, see our ref lib http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222.html#post18514177

The seller has several authenticated bags here on tpf though, and they are recommended seller on Malleries http://www.malleries.com/luxury-overload-s-2593.html

I'll look a bit more on the different patterns tonight.


----------



## Tingeling

Sorry, this has already been looked at! My bad!


----------



## ndymiaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok to me, but the pattern is different from those sold at Barneys, see our ref lib http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...slg-reference-thread-673222.html#post18514177
> 
> The seller has several authenticated bags here on tpf though, and they are recommended seller on Malleries http://www.malleries.com/luxury-overload-s-2593.html
> 
> I'll look a bit more on the different patterns tonight.


 

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

ndymiaw said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER MOCHILA PS1 LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
> Seller:  luxury.overload
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588f9fe505
> 
> Many many thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok to me, but the pattern is different from those sold at Barneys, see our ref lib http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222.html#post18514177
> 
> The seller has several authenticated bags here on tpf though, and they are recommended seller on Malleries http://www.malleries.com/luxury-overload-s-2593.html
> 
> I'll look a bit more on the different patterns tonight.





ndymiaw said:


> Thank you so much



I can't find any more info on this pattern variant, the Barneys pattern was the most common one.

I noticed though that the seller has omitted from the description that the PS metal tag is missing.


----------



## ndymiaw

Elliespurse said:


> I can't find any more info on this pattern variant, the Barneys pattern was the most common one.
> 
> I noticed though that the seller has omitted from the description that the PS metal tag is missing.


 

Yea, I notice that too. I think I'll pass on it. The missing stud cause an ugly looking hole on the bag. Thank you for your time


----------



## YJlove

Hi Could you plz authenticate this bag~~~thx~~~~(it's my first time uploading pics, hope I succeed~


----------



## Elliespurse

YJlove said:


> Hi Could you plz authenticate this bag~~~thx~~~~(it's my first time uploading pics, hope I succeed~



Hi and welcome!

The pics are too small to say anything + I'd like to see more closeup pics of the fold-over clasp with logo, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, underside, strap hardware etc.


----------



## bagcollectr

Item Name: New Proenza Schouler PS1 wallet BROWN
Item Number: 150670191723
Seller ID: maisondeluxe11
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150670191723&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Is it just me or is there white lining showing through where the stitching is on the front??


----------



## Elliespurse

bagcollectr said:


> Item Name: New Proenza Schouler PS1 wallet BROWN
> Item Number: 150670191723
> Seller ID: maisondeluxe11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150670191723&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Is it just me or is there white lining showing through where the stitching is on the front??



Hi, I see no red flags but closeup pics of the PS letters on the front and inside is missing. The first pic shows another item (stock pic). For the white along the edges, it's probably lighting on the leather edges, there are no white lining as far as I know.


----------



## YJlove

Thank you so much Elliespure~~~here's some more pics from the seller, plz take a look at it~


----------



## Elliespurse

YJlove said:


> Hi Could you plz authenticate this bag~~~thx~~~~(it's my first time uploading pics, hope I succeed~





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> The pics are too small to say anything + I'd like to see more closeup pics of the fold-over clasp with logo, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, underside, strap hardware etc.





YJlove said:


> Thank you so much Elliespure~~~here's some more pics from the seller, plz take a look at it~



Hi and thanks for the pics. This bag could be ok, but the pics are still too small to say anything for sure.


----------



## bagcollectr

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I see no red flags but closeup pics of the PS letters on the front and inside is missing. The first pic shows another item (stock pic). For the white along the edges, it's probably lighting on the leather edges, there are no white lining as far as I know.




Thanks Ellie!


----------



## [vogue]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...065?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a148c0111

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

[vogue];20071193 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...065?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a148c0111
> 
> TIA!



Hi, there are not enough pics but the seller is trusted.


----------



## sas611

Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium messenger bag
Item#:170706725730 
Seller: nadjazak
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...725730?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item27bee9eb62
can someone authenticate please? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

sas611 said:


> Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium messenger bag
> Item#:170706725730
> Seller: nadjazak
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...725730?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item27bee9eb62
> can someone authenticate please? TIA



Hi, this looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters in the pocket and in the main compartment are missing. It's hard to capture on this color though.


----------



## avicii21

Hey guys, has anyone bought a PS bag from sien-antwerp? Here is the link to the shop: http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/

I just bought a medium one in Tobacco suede and it looks a little bit different from the Smoke leather one I bought from Barney's 2 years ago. Very minor details, but do you think it's authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

avicii21 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone bought a PS bag from sien-antwerp? Here is the link to the shop: http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/
> 
> I just bought a medium one in Tobacco suede and it looks a little bit different from the Smoke leather one I bought from Barney's 2 years ago. Very minor details, but do you think it's authentic? Thanks in advance



Yes Sien Antwerp is authorized reseller, see here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international and many here has bought from Sien.

PS has changed small details on some bags the last year, and I guess it's this you see in the new PS1.

Congrats on your Tobacco PS1


----------



## avicii21

Elliespurse said:


> Yes Sien Antwerp is authorized reseller, see here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international and many here has bought from Sien.
> 
> PS has changed small details on some bags the last year, and I guess it's this you see in the new PS1.
> 
> Congrats on your Tobacco PS1



Oh what a relief! Thanks, Elliespurse 

I think it looks gorgeous, but in Vancouver it rains soooo much so I haven't had the chance to take it outside yet  thanks again! Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## [vogue]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...93?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2568163895 

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

[vogue];20085687 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...93?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2568163895
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## lavie

hi. could i please get this authenticated:

Item Number: 280750900144
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3350231512033705202

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i please get this authenticated:
> 
> Item Number: 280750900144
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3350231512033705202
> 
> thank you!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on the fold over clasp.


----------



## pepper12

Is this large midnight PS1 authentic? Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-handbag-Large-Midnight-Blue/41978243


----------



## Elliespurse

pepper12 said:


> Is this large midnight PS1 authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-handbag-Large-Midnight-Blue/41978243



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## pepper12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thanks!!


----------



## lavie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on the fold over clasp.



Hi Ellie
The seller has uploaded more pictures as per my request:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3350231512033705202
Could you please have a look again?
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lavie said:


> hi. could i please get this authenticated:
> 
> Item Number: 280750900144
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3350231512033705202
> 
> thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment + logo on the fold over clasp.





lavie said:


> Hi Ellie
> The seller has uploaded more pictures as per my request:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3350231512033705202
> Could you please have a look again?
> Thank you!



Thanks for the pics. The pics are not perfect but I'd say this bag is authentic.


----------



## avicii21

Hey guys, is this authentic? 

XL PS1 bag
seller: nyfashionasst
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220869987510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

avicii21 said:


> Hey guys, is this authentic?
> 
> XL PS1 bag
> seller: nyfashionasst
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220869987510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## avicii21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Oh wow, good thing I was outbid. Thanks, Elliespurse


----------



## roulab

Does this online store sell authentic bags?

http://www.jades24.com/


----------



## JetSetGo!

roulab said:


> Does this online store sell authentic bags?
> 
> http://www.jades24.com/



PS doesn't list them on their site, but I believe this site does sell authentic items. It might be wise to contact PS and verify it though.


----------



## Elliespurse

roulab said:


> Does this online store sell authentic bags?
> 
> http://www.jades24.com/



Hi, this website looks ok to me but.. they are not an authorized PS reseller (not listed here). They are mainly a German language website and the English translation of the shipping & return policy is a bit hard to read (to put it mildly). The PS bags look authentic but because they are not authorized mean that it could be trouble if something happens to the bag, you have to return it to jades24.

Hope it helps.


Edit: Thanks *JetSetGo!*


----------



## roulab

They look OK to me, that's why I asked. 
They have the medium PS1 in bordeaux (I can not find it anywhere else in Europe, so I ordered it from Jades24). 
It is the first time I am ordering from them, and so far you are right that there is a problem with the translation.
Hope everything will be OK. 
I sent en email to PS too and we'll see...
Thank you Elliespurse nad JetSetGo!


----------



## fignewt

Hi ElliesPurse! Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you in advance. 

http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h411/onebadclam/

This is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burgund...ps=63&clkid=3464301148617610930#ht_500wt_1274

Thanks again!!


----------



## Elliespurse

fignewt said:


> Hi ElliesPurse! Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h411/onebadclam/
> 
> This is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burgund...ps=63&clkid=3464301148617610930#ht_500wt_1274
> 
> Thanks again!!



Hi and welcome! This is authentic.


----------



## fignewt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! This is authentic.


Yay! Thank you very much!! This was extremely helpful. I really appreciate it.
Thanks again!!


----------



## kerplunk

Name: Gossip Girl Ps1 Oversized Satchel Suede Large (urban outfitters Alexa topshop)
Item N°: 320775655070
Seller: junktion29
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gossip-Gi...n_s_Handbags&hash=item4aafb80e9e#ht_500wt_950

Hi, I'm assuming this is not authentic given how ridiculously cheap it is, but could someone verify this for me please. (Very sorry if this has already been posted - I didn't spot it in the previous couple of pages.)


----------



## Elliespurse

kerplunk said:


> Name: Gossip Girl Ps1 Oversized Satchel Suede Large (urban outfitters Alexa topshop)
> Item N°: 320775655070
> Seller: junktion29
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gossip-Gi...n_s_Handbags&hash=item4aafb80e9e#ht_500wt_950
> 
> Hi, I'm assuming this is not authentic given how ridiculously cheap it is, but could someone verify this for me please. (Very sorry if this has already been posted - I didn't spot it in the previous couple of pages.)



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## boboooo

AuthenticMedium PS1 
Item number: 170709060445 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170709060445

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

boboooo said:


> AuthenticMedium PS1
> Item number: 170709060445
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170709060445
> 
> thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sy1988

Hi is this authentic?


----------



## sy1988

and these


----------



## Elliespurse

sy1988 said:


> Hi is this authentic?





sy1988 said:


> and these



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## qqyoung

Hi, can someone take a look and tell me if this PS1 large in smoke is authentic?? 
Ebay Item number: 170712022020
Seller: nuks79

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

qqyoung said:


> Hi, can someone take a look and tell me if this PS1 large in smoke is authentic??
> Ebay Item number: 170712022020
> Seller: nuks79
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.



Hi, this could be ok but I need to see better/larger overall pics + closeup pics of the hardware, logo on the closure, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## ami1481010

HI, ladies please let me know if this bag is  authentic. Thanks so much 

Proenza Schouler Black Medium PS1 Sac Bag
Item # 260877240569
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260877240569&category=15735&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Elliespurse

ami1481010 said:


> HI, ladies please let me know if this bag is  authentic. Thanks so much
> 
> Proenza Schouler Black Medium PS1 Sac Bag
> Item # 260877240569
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260877240569&category=15735&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elaine<3

Hello,

Can you please tell me if this is authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160669602424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elaine<3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160669602424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elaine<3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.




Thanks so much!


----------



## eLm

Hi Girls!
Can you please authenticate for me please??

ITEM:NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 NAVY LARGE LEATHER BAG
SELLER ID:escada5555
ITEM NUMBER:270836364879
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27083636487...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201

thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

eLm said:


> Hi Girls!
> Can you please authenticate for me please??
> 
> ITEM:NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 NAVY LARGE LEATHER BAG
> SELLER ID:escada5555
> ITEM NUMBER:270836364879
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27083636487...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201
> 
> thanks so much!!



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at.


----------



## eLm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at.



  thanks sooooo much!!!!


----------



## porcolee

Hi Ellie,
Can you help me to check if this one is authentic? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...s=63&clkid=3774543180000654444#ht_2121wt_1146


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Can you help me to check if this one is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...s=63&clkid=3774543180000654444#ht_2121wt_1146



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the main compartment + zipper pull and the backside.


----------



## maggiemelissa

Hi, would you please help me to tell if this one is real or fake? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160669602424#ht_500wt_964

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

maggiemelissa said:


> Hi, would you please help me to tell if this one is real or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160669602424#ht_500wt_964
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, this is fake. It's the same as in post #1193.


----------



## maggiemelissa

Thank you so much for your answer. How can you tell that?


----------



## lilmissb

As a suggestion, should we maybe implement the authentication listing format most other forums use? This would make it easier to search this thread for a seller/item number/auction title so we're not doubling up on queries.


----------



## Elliespurse

maggiemelissa said:


> Thank you so much for your answer. How can you tell that?



It's all from personal experience and the facts I see when looking at an auction. More in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=257&a=35

Hope it answers this.


----------



## boboooo

porcolee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Can you help me to check if this one is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...s=63&clkid=3774543180000654444#ht_2121wt_1146


 
hi, porcolee

I'm the owner for this pochette extra photo has been provided on the listing. thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

porcolee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Can you help me to check if this one is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...s=63&clkid=3774543180000654444#ht_2121wt_1146





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the main compartment + zipper pull and the backside.





boboooo said:


> hi, porcolee
> 
> I'm the owner for this pochette extra photo has been provided on the listing. thanks



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, some are a little blurry but I'd say this is authentic.


----------



## boboooo

thanks elise


----------



## bagcollectr

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Wallet in Blackberry *NEW* - PS1, Purple, New in Box
Item Number: 260881089234
Seller ID: vannostrum
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260881089234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: I asked the seller to send me more close-up photos


----------



## Elliespurse

bagcollectr said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Wallet in Blackberry *NEW* - PS1, Purple, New in Box
> Item Number: 260881089234
> Seller ID: vannostrum
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260881089234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I asked the seller to send me more close-up photos



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## bagcollectr

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thanks Ellie =)


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> As a suggestion, should we maybe implement the authentication listing format most other forums use? This would make it easier to search this thread for a seller/item number/auction title so we're not doubling up on queries.



Elliespurse, would this be helpful to you? It works well for us in CL. You do a lot of the authenticating, so your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

JetSetGo! said:


> Elliespurse, would this be helpful to you? It works well for us in CL. You do a lot of the authenticating, so your thoughts would be appreciated.



Thanks, it could perhaps be useful to everyone with a little more info like *lilmissb* said.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Instructions added to first page.


----------



## boobeary

Thanks to Elliespurse for pointing me to this thread (totally missed this sub forum and was looking at contemporary designer forums).

Thanks in advance TPFers!

Item Name: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 CLASSIC Black Handbag
Item Number: 140627932664
Seller ID: worktherunwaysweety 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_669wt_1304


----------



## Elliespurse

boobeary said:


> Thanks to Elliespurse for pointing me to this thread (totally missed this sub forum and was looking at contemporary designer forums).
> 
> Thanks in advance TPFers!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 CLASSIC Black Handbag
> Item Number: 140627932664
> Seller ID: worktherunwaysweety
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_669wt_1304



Hi, auction is removed now but I looked at this before and it looked ok. The pics were dark though and a bit below the quality we would like for saying it's authentic.


----------



## camillelola

Is this authentic???

Item: Original PROENZA SCHOULER saddle PS11 Classic box bag / handbag NWT
Listing number: 260881561547
Seller: gobblerish
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbdc0b7cb


----------



## Elliespurse

camillelola said:


> Is this authentic???
> 
> Item: Original PROENZA SCHOULER saddle PS11 Classic box bag / handbag NWT
> Listing number: 260881561547
> Seller: gobblerish
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbdc0b7cb



Hi, the pics are a bit small but I'd say this is authentic.


----------



## louien

Item: Original Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather Midnight Brand New With Tags
Listing number: 320783126580
Seller: avr805
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...omain_211&hash=item4ab02a1034#ht_16507wt_1026

APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## sparrow007

Hi there! What are your thoughts on this one?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Large PS1 Satchel Bag BIRCH Camel Leather
Listing number: 300617163893
Seller: kms624
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300617163893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> Item: Original Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather Midnight Brand New With Tags
> Listing number: 320783126580
> Seller: avr805
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...omain_211&hash=item4ab02a1034#ht_16507wt_1026
> 
> APPRECIATE IT!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## louien

elliespurse said:


> hi, this is authentic.



thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

sparrow007 said:


> Hi there! What are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Large PS1 Satchel Bag BIRCH Camel Leather
> Listing number: 300617163893
> Seller: kms624
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300617163893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## sparrow007

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thanks very much!


----------



## blu_77

Please help.....

Item Name: Proenza schouler tote
Item Number: 320787760973
Seller ID: thompslm3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320787760973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## blu_77

And another one......

Item Name: Proenza schouler tote
Item Number: 170723526427
Seller ID: losey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170723526427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## blu_77

And one more thing 

Item name: PS1 bag
Seller: from craigslist
Link: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/clo/2685642512.html

Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

blu_77 said:


> Please help.....
> 
> Item Name: Proenza schouler tote
> Item Number: 320787760973
> Seller ID: thompslm3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320787760973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, the pics are too small + I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters on the front.


----------



## Elliespurse

blu_77 said:


> And another one......
> 
> Item Name: Proenza schouler tote
> Item Number: 170723526427
> Seller ID: losey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170723526427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi again, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pic of the PS letters on the front.


----------



## Elliespurse

blu_77 said:


> And one more thing
> 
> Item name: PS1 bag
> Seller: from craigslist
> Link: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/clo/2685642512.html
> 
> Thanks again



This is fake.


----------



## flluffymonsters

hi ladies. would appreciate your help with this one please. 

many thanks in advance!


Item Name: Auth Proenza Schouler Teal PS1 Pochette fall 2011 retail US$985Item Number: 300616920277
Seller ID: *bobo-ooo* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fe2a2cd5


----------



## Elliespurse

flluffymonsters said:


> hi ladies. would appreciate your help with this one please.
> 
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Proenza Schouler Teal PS1 Pochette fall 2011 retail US$985Item Number: 300616920277
> Seller ID: *bobo-ooo*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fe2a2cd5



Hi, it's the same as post #1206 and although the pics are a bit blurry I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## foreverjin

anyone ever bought the Proenza from bagobsession.com?


----------



## Elliespurse

foreverjin said:


> anyone ever bought the Proenza from bagobsession.com?



Hi, it's a members only website but you could post some pics here for authentication.

The website bagobsession.com is registered to a private person in NYC 6 months ago, not a company.


----------



## flluffymonsters

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the same as post #1206 and although the pics are a bit blurry I'd say it's authentic.



Many thanks, much appreciated.  

Apologies for not doing a check on previous enquiries first. Will make sure to do so next time.


----------



## blu_77

Elliespurse said:


> This is fake.



Thanks Elliespurse


----------



## JetSetGo!

foreverjin said:


> anyone ever bought the Proenza from bagobsession.com?






Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's a members only website but you could post some pics here for authentication.
> 
> The website bagobsession.com is registered to a private person in NYC 6 months ago, not a company.



This is a bait and switch ad to get you to sign up. They don't actually have these bags for sale on their site, just some crappy other brands. Don't bother.


----------



## wheresmarcel

Experts needed!

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black LARGE LEATHER
Seller ID: trungpip
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-LARGE-LEATHER/120808249791?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=002&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

 I feel silly asking for help to authenticate as it seems waaaay to good to be true! But well, I guess I think I need more people to tell it in my face so that I stop thinking about it.


----------



## Elliespurse

wheresmarcel said:


> Experts needed!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black LARGE LEATHER
> Seller ID: trungpip
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-LARGE-LEATHER/120808249791?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=002&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> I feel silly asking for help to authenticate as it seems waaaay to good to be true! But well, I guess I think I need more people to tell it in my face so that I stop thinking about it.



Hi, the pics are not good, I'd like to see better pics + closeup pics of PS letters on front, inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the strap.


----------



## wheresmarcel

Thank you so much for your help and effort ellie! The bid is closing in a few hours think I will give it a miss.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> This is a bait and switch ad to get you to sign up. They don't actually have these bags for sale on their site, just some crappy other brands. Don't bother.



I inquired and just heard back from them. Apparently, this sale took place, but is now over.


----------



## Baglover1983

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT BLACK PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
Listing number: 120801459532
Seller: homme_trends_online 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...H_Handbags&hash=item1c2053fd4c#ht_6072wt_1163
Comments: Really wanted to add this PS1 to my collection. Is it real? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Baglover1983 said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT BLACK PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
> Listing number: 120801459532
> Seller: homme_trends_online
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...H_Handbags&hash=item1c2053fd4c#ht_6072wt_1163
> Comments: Really wanted to add this PS1 to my collection. Is it real? Thanks



Hi, this looks ok but the pics are a bit small, I'd at least want to see a closeup pics of the PS letters inside and outside the pocket.


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi Ladies! Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this bag

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Military
Seller: shopabag from multiply
Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/536/Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Medium

Any help would be very appreciated.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Natnatnat said:


> Hi Ladies! Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this bag
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Military
> Seller: shopabag from multiply
> Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos/album/536/Proenza_Schouler_PS1_Medium
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated.Thanks in advance!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Natnatnat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thanks ellies!


----------



## wheresmarcel

Hi! Experts needed 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Handbag
Seller: shopaholic*bella
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Handbag-/280768909706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f21918a

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

wheresmarcel said:


> Hi! Experts needed
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Handbag
> Seller: shopaholic*bella
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Handbag-/280768909706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415f21918a
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi, this is authentic except for the first pic (stock pic of stone suede keep all), the tag says smoke though.


----------



## wheresmarcel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic except for the first pic (stock pic of stone suede keep all), the tag says smoke though.



Thanks once again Ellie! Can any ladies give me their opinion of the condition of the bag?


----------



## incentiveromanc

Hi Ladies, Please help me authenticate this proenza!!

Item: Brand New Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium NWT
Seller: gagang 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...WH_Handbags&hash=item25692c1211#ht_500wt_1000

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

incentiveromanc said:


> Hi Ladies, Please help me authenticate this proenza!!
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium NWT
> Seller: gagang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...WH_Handbags&hash=item25692c1211#ht_500wt_1000
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



Hi, this looks ok but some pics are small and the PS letters are not clear. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket to be sure.


----------



## jms235w56

Please help me authenticate this!

Item: AUTH. PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM MIDNIGHT BLUE LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
Seller: hikarupanda
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330640040868#ht_712wt_1188

Also, would the glue on the crackles concern you??

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

jms235w56 said:


> Please help me authenticate this!
> 
> Item: AUTH. PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM MIDNIGHT BLUE LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Seller: hikarupanda
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330640040868#ht_712wt_1188
> 
> Also, would the glue on the crackles concern you??
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hi, I'd say this is authentic although a good closeup pic of the PS text inside the bag is missing.

It's from last year or earlier. I would have no problem with the glue, it just seals the edge. There are usually some crackles in the edge sealing in most bags.


----------



## jms235w56

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd say this is authentic although a good closeup pic of the PS text inside the bag is missing.
> 
> It's from last year or earlier. I would have no problem with the glue, it just seals the edge. There are usually some crackles in the edge sealing in most bags.


Thanks so much.  

I don't know much about the PS bags... what does it mean if it is from last year or earlier?


----------



## Elliespurse

jms235w56 said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I don't know much about the PS bags... what does it mean if it is from last year or earlier?



Some here has compared the leather and it's a little bit thicker this year.


----------



## blu_77

Please help!!!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Pouch Crossbody Bag NewDef Purse Violet-Purple 
Seller: maglovena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290632695633?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

blu_77 said:


> Please help!!!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Pouch Crossbody Bag NewDef Purse Violet-Purple
> Seller: maglovena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290632695633?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## blu_77

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.




Thank you so much Elliespurse


----------



## turesa

Hey girls,

I found the ps11 on ebay. Should I buy it???

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15069920...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_581wt_1141


----------



## Elliespurse

turesa said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I found the ps11 on ebay. Should I buy it???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15069920...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_581wt_1141



Hi, there's just a stock pic. Listing says "email for pics of the actual bag".

The rule of thumb: Don't buy without seeing pics of the bag.


----------



## incentiveromanc

Thank you Elliepurse!! I purchased the bag and i will message the inside picture when i received the bag!! Thanks for checking 



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but some pics are small and the PS letters are not clear. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket to be sure.


----------



## lena_bean

Hi, I am new to this forum.  Please help me authenticate!  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...t-Blue-Handled-but-never-worn-bag-Ne/43122522

Purchased at Joseph London on Fulham Road.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Elliespurse

lena_bean said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum.  Please help me authenticate!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...t-Blue-Handled-but-never-worn-bag-Ne/43122522
> 
> Purchased at Joseph London on Fulham Road.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake we looked at from this seller.


p.s. welcome to the forums!


----------



## lena_bean

Thank you Ellie!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Item Name (if you know it): Small Keep All in Smoke
Comments: Hello! I'm ultra new and this is actually my very first post, but I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this smoke keep all? I bought it at a discount and I want to make sure there are no issues. I've included photos and let me know if you need any retakes or extra details to help. Thank you so much; really appreciate it!

I can't seem to figure out how to use [ img] and [/img ] to attach photos, so here are some links instead:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA01.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA02.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA03.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA04.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA05.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA06.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA07.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA08.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA09.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA10.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA11.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Small Keep All in Smoke
> Comments: Hello! I'm ultra new and this is actually my very first post, but I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this smoke keep all? I bought it at a discount and I want to make sure there are no issues. I've included photos and let me know if you need any retakes or extra details to help. Thank you so much; really appreciate it!
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to use [ img] and [/img ] to attach photos, so here are some links instead:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA01.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA02.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA03.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA04.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA05.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA06.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA07.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA08.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA09.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA10.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2682649/KA11.jpg



Hi and welcome to the forums!

It's authentic. (and it looks gorgeous, congrats!)


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> 
> It's authentic. (and it looks gorgeous, congrats!)



Thanks Ellie! I got it from Bluefly and I've heard some people have trouble with them, so thanks for giving me a peace of mind.

Also, do you know how to tell which season it's from? (i.e., new smoke vs old smoke)


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Thanks Ellie! I got it from Bluefly and I've heard some people have trouble with them, so thanks for giving me a peace of mind.
> 
> Also, do you know how to tell which season it's from? (i.e., new smoke vs old smoke)



Yes I've looked at the Bluefly online store too, and it's good to know your bag is ok. The Keep All style is still on it's first year and I'm unsure if it's the old or new smoke, the old was prone to color change but at the same time thinner and a little softer.


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I've looked at the Bluefly online store too, and it's good to know your bag is ok. The Keep All style is still on it's first year and I'm unsure if it's the old or new smoke, the old was prone to color change but at the same time thinner and a little softer.



Great, thanks for the info. Either way, I'll look into spraying the bag just in case.


----------



## incentiveromanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but some pics are small and the PS letters are not clear. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket to be sure.



Hi Elliepurse, regarding to the last post i posted..i got more picture for you to verify!! Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

incentiveromanc said:


> Hi Ladies, Please help me authenticate this proenza!!
> 
> Item: Brand New Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium NWT
> Seller: gagang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...WH_Handbags&hash=item25692c1211#ht_500wt_1000
> 
> Thanks so much in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but some pics are small and the PS letters are not clear. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket to be sure.





incentiveromanc said:


> Thank you Elliepurse!! I purchased the bag and i will message the inside picture when i received the bag!! Thanks for checking





incentiveromanc said:


> Hi Elliepurse, regarding to the last post i posted..i got more picture for you to verify!! Thank you!!



Hi, thanks for the pics. This is authentic.


----------



## incentiveromanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, thanks for the pics. This is authentic.



You are the best Elliespurse!! Im so happy Im finally a proud Proenza owner!!


----------



## momo721

Was hoping I could get some help authenticating this bag for piece of mind...

Item: Large pink suede PS1
Listing number: 400257383267
Seller: ******
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400257383267


----------



## Elliespurse

momo721 said:


> Was hoping I could get some help authenticating this bag for piece of mind...
> 
> Item: Large pink suede PS1
> Listing number: 400257383267
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400257383267



Hi, there are not enough pics, but this is a trusted seller. The pics shown are ok though.


----------



## momo721

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are not enough pics, but this is a trusted seller. The pics shown are ok though.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## eLm

Hi Ellie
Can you please authenticate this for me??

ITEM: Proenza Schouler Saddle Tan Large PS1 Sac Bag
ITEM NUMBER:220898414671
SELLER ID:cjtreasure3
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1174

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

eLm said:


> Hi Ellie
> Can you please authenticate this for me??
> 
> ITEM: Proenza Schouler Saddle Tan Large PS1 Sac Bag
> ITEM NUMBER:220898414671
> SELLER ID:cjtreasure3
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1174
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## eLm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



thanks so much for all that you do!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Hey, can someone authenticate this baby? Its a new seller and im sketchy about the price.

ITEM: Authen. PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel/Messenger Bag (Tan/Medium/Lthr)
ITEM NUMBER:270859317699
SELLER ID:my_name_isobel
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authen-PROE...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f107931c3


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Hey, can someone authenticate this baby? Its a new seller and im sketchy about the price.
> 
> ITEM: Authen. PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel/Messenger Bag (Tan/Medium/Lthr)
> ITEM NUMBER:270859317699
> SELLER ID:my_name_isobel
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authen-PROE...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f107931c3



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



my suspicions were correct.  thanks!


----------



## geekywifey

Item Name (if you know it): Small Keep All in Midnight
Comments: Hello, I'm a newbie here writing my first post (: I was hoping that someone could help me authenticate this PS1 Small Keep All. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are not enough pics, but this is a trusted seller. The pics shown are ok though.



Hey Ellie, there are no problems with the PS's that Erica sells right? No need to re-authenticate here?


----------



## Elliespurse

geekywifey said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Small Keep All in Midnight
> Comments: Hello, I'm a newbie here writing my first post (: I was hoping that someone could help me authenticate this PS1 Small Keep All. Many thanks in advance!



Hi and welcome to the forums!

This is authentic. Congrats to a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Hey Ellie, there are no problems with the PS's that Erica sells right? No need to re-authenticate here?



Hi, there's no problems at all with Erica's PS bags, but of course it's ok to post here for authentication anyway if someone wants to do that


----------



## oranje

Hi Ladies!

I'm a newbie and happy thanksgiving! Really appreciate it if someone could do me a favour and authenticate for me. (Rule of thumb: Search for entry! It didn't seem to appear, so i hope I'm not re-posting this)

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small in Birch- cards, receipt, dustbag
Listing number: 110782473594
Seller: jstarcal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Small-Birch-cards-receipt-dustbag-/110782473594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cb26657a#ht_500wt_1203
Comments: -


----------



## Elliespurse

oranje said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm a newbie and happy thanksgiving! Really appreciate it if someone could do me a favour and authenticate for me. (Rule of thumb: Search for entry! It didn't seem to appear, so i hope I'm not re-posting this)
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small in Birch- cards, receipt, dustbag
> Listing number: 110782473594
> Seller: jstarcal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Small-Birch-cards-receipt-dustbag-/110782473594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cb26657a#ht_500wt_1203
> Comments: -



Hi and welcome to the forums!

This is authentic.


----------



## oranje

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> 
> This is authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse, that was helpful  cheers


----------



## geekywifey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> 
> This is authentic. Congrats to a gorgeous bag!



Hi Elliespurse,

thanks! it's so lovely to have someone like you here helping us with the authentication(:


----------



## gossips

ITEM: 100% AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER SMOKE MEDIUM PS1 SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG
ITEM NUMBER:300628844564
SELLER ID:kennyto600 
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300628844564&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

gossips said:


> ITEM: 100% AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER SMOKE MEDIUM PS1 SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG
> ITEM NUMBER:300628844564
> SELLER ID:kennyto600
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300628844564&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment to confirm. The PS metal tag seems to be missing too.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Kindly help me authenticate this PS11

Item: Original PROENZA SCHOULER black PS11 Classic box bag / handbag
 Listing number: 260904100756
 Seller: gobblerish
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-PROENZA-SCHOULER-black-PS11-Classic-box-bag-handbag-/260904100756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf18a394


Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Andy_Sach said:


> Kindly help me authenticate this PS11
> 
> Item: Original PROENZA SCHOULER black PS11 Classic box bag / handbag
> Listing number: 260904100756
> Seller: gobblerish
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-PROENZA-SCHOULER-black-PS11-Classic-box-bag-handbag-/260904100756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf18a394
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag to confirm.


----------



## vielspas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag to confirm.




Hi there - this is my auction and I added a few more pictures to the auction to help (last 5-6 shots). Please let me know if you want me to add more pictures!


----------



## Elliespurse

Andy_Sach said:


> Kindly help me authenticate this PS11
> 
> Item: Original PROENZA SCHOULER black PS11 Classic box bag / handbag
> Listing number: 260904100756
> Seller: gobblerish
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-PROENZA-SCHOULER-black-PS11-Classic-box-bag-handbag-/260904100756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf18a394
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag to confirm.





vielspas said:


> Hi there - this is my auction and I added a few more pictures to the auction to help (last 5-6 shots). Please let me know if you want me to add more pictures!



Hi and thanks for the pics. This is authentic.


----------



## Aliponiuoni

item name:100% AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER SMOKE MEDIUM PS1 SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG
item no:300628844564
seller id: kennyto600
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5668wt_1270


----------



## Elliespurse

Aliponiuoni said:


> item name:100% AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER SMOKE MEDIUM PS1 SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG
> item no:300628844564
> seller id: kennyto600
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5668wt_1270



Hi, this is the same as post #1290 and I said,


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and in the main compartment to confirm. The PS metal tag seems to be missing too.


----------



## someonelikeyou

Hey Ellie, I have an authentication question I was hoping you could answer. I bought another Keep All because I found a better deal. However, I noticed a small difference between the 2 and I hope it's not a problem. Again, really appreciate all your help and thanks in advance!

When you open the bag and peer inside, you know how there's a strip of leather that lines the entire top of the bag? On the inside, bag A has "003" embossed in the leather near the corner, but bag B does not. Do you know what this means, and is this a problem? Both are Smoke SKAs, one from BlueFly, one from ******/Erica. I can take a photo if you need a visual.


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Hey Ellie, I have an authentication question I was hoping you could answer. I bought another Keep All because I found a better deal. However, I noticed a small difference between the 2 and I hope it's not a problem. Again, really appreciate all your help and thanks in advance!
> 
> When you open the bag and peer inside, you know how there's a strip of leather that lines the entire top of the bag? On the inside, bag A has "003" embossed in the leather near the corner, but bag B does not. Do you know what this means, and is this a problem? Both are Smoke SKAs, one from BlueFly, one from ******/Erica. I can take a photo if you need a visual.



Hi there, some PS1:s has the number inside the bag especially newer ones. I think there's a thread somewhere here about this number too.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the same as post #1290 and I said,


 
i asked...that's what i recieved:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc0151nvc.jpg/


do you think is authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

Aliponiuoni said:


> item name:100% AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER SMOKE MEDIUM PS1 SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG
> item no:300628844564
> seller id: kennyto600
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_5668wt_1270





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the same as post #1290 and I said,





Aliponiuoni said:


> i asked...that's what i recieved:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc0151nvc.jpg/
> 
> 
> do you think is authentic?



Hi and thanks for the pic. It's not a very good pic but everything looks ok so far.


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic. It's not a very good pic but everything looks ok so far.


 

Ok, thank you. 
The lady told me that the metal tag has fallen off, and that this was a common problem amongst the first season of PS1s.


----------



## Elliespurse

Aliponiuoni said:


> Ok, thank you.
> The lady told me that the metal tag has fallen off, and that this was a common problem amongst the first season of PS1s.



Yes the tag could fall off on earlier PS1:s, the leather is amazingly soft on these though. It would have been great to also see a pic of the PS text inside the pocket but as I said everything looks ok so far.


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi there, some PS1:s has the number inside the bag especially newer ones. I think there's a thread somewhere here about this number too.
> 
> Hope it helps.




Thanks Ellie, you're super helpful as always! I also found the thread about the number inside the bag, so maybe other people will respond.

I've attached 4 pics of the keep all that I am going to keep. Excuse the photo quality as I used my phone. Do you mind taking a look and authenticating? It's a different bag than the first one I identified from BlueFly, but at a better price (:

Let me know if you need other photos + thanks a ton!


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Thanks Ellie, you're super helpful as always! I also found the thread about the number inside the bag, so maybe other people will respond.
> 
> I've attached 4 pics of the keep all that I am going to keep. Excuse the photo quality as I used my phone. Do you mind taking a look and authenticating? It's a different bag than the first one I identified from BlueFly, but at a better price (:
> 
> Let me know if you need other photos + thanks a ton!



Hi, everything looks ok in the pics. They are a bit small though and taken a little sideways on the PS letters, but I expect this to be authentic.


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok in the pics. They are a bit small though and taken a little sideways on the PS letters, but I expect this to be authentic.



Sorry that the photos are small (phone) and that the photo was slanted. I tried to get the cuff in as well (: here's one of the front text straight on.

------

Edit: I found a way to get the larger versions of the pictures I posted earlier, so here they are again. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

someonelikeyou said:


> Sorry that the photos are small (phone) and that the photo was slanted. I tried to get the cuff in as well (: here's one of the front text straight on.



Thanks for the new pic, I'd say this bag is authentic. Congrats!


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the new pic, I'd say this bag is authentic. Congrats!



Hooray!! Ellie you are a lifesaver. Sending back the other bag today!


----------



## starrystarnight

Item: 310362722279
Listing number: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 Black Leather Messenger Style Shoulder Handbag
Seller: Linda's Stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310362722279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: I asked for additional pictures as well.

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

starrystarnight said:


> Item: 310362722279
> Listing number: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 Black Leather Messenger Style Shoulder Handbag
> Seller: Linda's Stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310362722279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: I asked for additional pictures as well.
> 
> Thank you for all the help!



Hi and welcome!

I'm a little confused about this ebay auction, the pics are tiny but it seems to me the bag in the pics is a Large PS1, not medium. The extra pics looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the actual bag to say anything for sure.


----------



## starrystarnight

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm a little confused about this ebay auction, the pics are tiny but it seems to me the bag in the pics is a Large PS1, not medium. The extra pics looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the actual bag to say anything for sure.


Hello, thank you!

I know if you click the pictures they get bigger.  Do you want me to ask for even larger pictures?

Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

starrystarnight said:


> Hello, thank you!
> 
> I know if you click the pictures they get bigger.  Do you want me to ask for even larger pictures?
> 
> Thank you again!



Hi, the size of the extra pics was perfect, but the pics in the listing was tiny. Larger pics of the front, back, side and closeup pic of the front clasp, zipper pull would be great.


----------



## paniani

Hello,girls!
Sorry I may break some rules but I would be extremely thankful if you could take a look at this one and give me your judgements!


----------



## nielnielniel

I am a little vary overall when it comes to PS on ebay as there are many fakes as seen on ioffer 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS Grande Pochette Clutch $2495
Listing #: 200684707140 
Seller: devilukno
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb9bd9d44


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hello,girls!
> Sorry I may break some rules but I would be extremely thankful if you could take a look at this one and give me your judgements!



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

nielnielniel said:


> I am a little vary overall when it comes to PS on ebay as there are many fakes as seen on ioffer
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS Grande Pochette Clutch $2495
> Listing #: 200684707140
> Seller: devilukno
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb9bd9d44



Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, hardware lock and zipper pull PS logos and larger overall pics.


----------



## nishitak

Can someone authenticate this Proenza Schouler Continental wallet on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza-Schouler-wallet-/160695333302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256a3031b6#ht_500wt_1361

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=160695333302

It does not seem like the genuine continental wallet I see on the PS website here:

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/small-leather-goods/continental-wallet-8.html?color=Violet

Are there variations? Also, the price seems too low to be genuine?


----------



## Elliespurse

ni****ak said:


> Can someone authenticate this Proenza Schouler Continental wallet on ebay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza-Schouler-wallet-/160695333302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256a3031b6#ht_500wt_1361
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=160695333302
> 
> It does not seem like the genuine continental wallet I see on the PS website here:
> 
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/small-leather-goods/continental-wallet-8.html?color=Violet
> 
> Are there variations? Also, the price seems too low to be genuine?



Hi, the auction only has a stock pic of a Pochette, not a wallet.

I'd say this auction is fake and trying to deceive the buyer by not showing pics of the actual item.


----------



## octin

hello ladies,

could you girls please authenticate these bags for me?

Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Teal PS1 XL
Listing number: 180770413701
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a16c19c85


and

Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Lilac PS1 XL
Listing number: 400262111857
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d317b2271


i also have a question on this seller as ive ever once bought a balenciaga bag from her and it was a great experience i wonder if i should be sure that everything she sells is authentic? can i bid without hesitation?

many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

octin said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> could you girls please authenticate these bags for me?
> 
> Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Teal PS1 XL
> Listing number: 180770413701
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a16c19c85
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Lilac PS1 XL
> Listing number: 400262111857
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d317b2271
> 
> 
> i also have a question on this seller as ive ever once bought a balenciaga bag from her and it was a great experience i wonder if i should be sure that everything she sells is authentic? can i bid without hesitation?
> 
> many thanks!



Hi, everything looks ok although we usually would like to see more detail pics. ****** is a trusted seller though and many here has bought from Erica (******).


----------



## octin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok although we usually would like to see more detail pics. ****** is a trusted seller though and many here has bought from Erica (******).



ill request more additional close-up shots  thank you so much!


----------



## nishitak

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, the auction only has a stock pic of a Pochette, not a wallet.
> 
> I'd say this auction is fake and trying to deceive the buyer by not showing pics of the actual item.



Thanks, that's what I thought but wanted to cross- check here anyway.


----------



## go_dragons

Item: Purple Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Seller:Hochberm4
Listing Number:290644677661
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...=190593060231&ps=63&clkid=4826415419842083010

Please authenticate.  Also, do you think this is the violet or the viola?  TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

go_dragons said:


> Item: Purple Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller:Hochberm4
> Listing Number:290644677661
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...=190593060231&ps=63&clkid=4826415419842083010
> 
> Please authenticate.  Also, do you think this is the violet or the viola?  TIA



Hi, this looks ok but the pics are not very good. I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the zipper pull and PS logo on the front clasp.

Also, it's Viola from fall/winter 2010.


----------



## go_dragons

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but the pics are not very good. I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the zipper pull and PS logo on the front clasp.
> 
> Also, it's Viola from fall/winter 2010.



Hi.  Thanks for the quick response.  Here are more detailed pictures sent by seller.


----------



## Elliespurse

go_dragons said:


> Item: Purple Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller:Hochberm4
> Listing Number:290644677661
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...=190593060231&ps=63&clkid=4826415419842083010
> 
> Please authenticate.  Also, do you think this is the violet or the viola?  TIA





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but the pics are not very good. I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the zipper pull and PS logo on the front clasp.
> 
> Also, it's Viola from fall/winter 2010.





go_dragons said:


> Hi.  Thanks for the quick response.  Here are more detailed pictures sent by seller.



Hi and thanks for the pics. Everything looks ok and I expect this bag to be authentic. 

The pics in the listing are not very good though, and they are not the quality we would like to see for saying a bag is authentic (I should have asked you for better overall pics too in the first place).


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi. The seller and I are doing an off-ebay transaction. Would love your opinion on authenticity.

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Saddle Suede NWOT
Seller:manxtonj
Listing Number:170743994878
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17074399487...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_12288wt_1392

Also, I know from the reference thread that suede didn't come in the saddle color. Is this bag natural or stone suede?


----------



## Elliespurse

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi. The seller and I are doing an off-ebay transaction. Would love your opinion on authenticity.
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Saddle Suede NWOT
> Seller:manxtonj
> Listing Number:170743994878
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17074399487...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_12288wt_1392
> 
> Also, I know from the reference thread that suede didn't come in the saddle color. Is this bag natural or stone suede?



Hi, this is authentic.

I think it's the current Tobacco suede, it's a bit lighter in color than before (there's a whole thread on this too).


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> I think it's the current Tobacco suede, it's a bit lighter in color than before (there's a whole thread on this too).



Many thanks!


----------



## mbdisfan

Can you authenticate this bag?

Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall
seller:  rlan618
# 330654452324
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330654452324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

mbdisfan said:


> Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall
> seller:  rlan618
> # 330654452324
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330654452324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks!



Hi, the pics are too small and blurry and taken a little sideways. I'd like to see good overview and closeup pics taken straight on.


----------



## mbdisfan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small and blurry and taken a little sideways. I'd like to see good overview and closeup pics taken straight on.




Thanks--I'll ask the seller for the additional pics


----------



## chancy

please help me! I'm totally new! TIA!

Item: Black medium PS1
Listing number: 320810328050
Seller: sapcekind
Link: here
Comments: xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> please help me! I'm totally new! TIA!
> 
> Item: Black medium PS1
> Listing number: 320810328050
> Seller: sapcekind
> Link: here
> Comments: xxxx



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you. I guess I will keep looking ^^'


----------



## Espinosa

Hi Ladies,
These are the photos from the seller. 
Its supposed to be:

 Item: Large PS1 in Midnight Blue.

Can someone please help with authentication, and what additional photos I should request?

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

Espinosa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> These are the photos from the seller.
> Its supposed to be:
> 
> Item: Large PS1 in Midnight Blue.
> 
> Can someone please help with authentication, and what additional photos I should request?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, I'm sorry this bag is fake.


----------



## maquiee

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is fake?, i know its too good to be true but i wish it were!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120825759533&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Elliespurse

maquiee said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is fake?, i know its too good to be true but i wish it were!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120825759533&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Hi and welcome, I'd like to see better/larger pics of the front, back, side and inside the bag + zipper pull.

Also, half of the pics are stock pics not the actual bag.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Bag in Burgundy
Seller:  gnd123_123 
Listing Number:  160700142889
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160700142889#ht_1378wt_1110

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

blackonmaroon said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Bag in Burgundy
> Seller:  gnd123_123
> Listing Number:  160700142889
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160700142889#ht_1378wt_1110
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hi, this looks ok although the closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag is missing.


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Hi, I have been told by a fellow member that HG bags are totally authentic, is this so? Please can you have a look at this one on ebay.

2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pink Suede PS1 Medium
400262940268
******
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400262940268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sorry I have let it a bit late and it finishes soon, please could you let me know ASAP

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> Hi, I have been told by a fellow member that HG bags are totally authentic, is this so? Please can you have a look at this one on ebay.
> 
> 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pink Suede PS1 Medium
> 400262940268
> ******
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400262940268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Sorry I have let it a bit late and it finishes soon, please could you let me know ASAP
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, yes ****** is a trusted seller and this PS1 looks ok in the pics shown.

We have some "guidelines" in this thread though, there has to be more detail pics for saying a bag is authentic.


----------



## mf8784

Hi!

I was hoping someone could help me confirm authenticity of this bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...85&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_694wt_953

It is a PS-1 Medium Sized bag!

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes ****** is a trusted seller and this PS1 looks ok in the pics shown.
> 
> We have some "guidelines" in this thread though, there has to be more detail pics for saying a bag is authentic.



If she is a trusted seller, why does she not show the correct amount of detail with her photos. In her listing she says please don't ask if genuine and I don't feel comfortable asking for more photos. 

Can you tell me what photos you like to look at?

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

mf8784 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me confirm authenticity of this bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...85&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_694wt_953
> 
> It is a PS-1 Medium Sized bag!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Hi and welcome, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> If she is a trusted seller, why does she not show the correct amount of detail with her photos. In her listing she says please don't ask if genuine and I don't feel comfortable asking for more photos.
> 
> Can you tell me what photos you like to look at?
> 
> thanks



I'm not sure why there are not enough pics in this auction, but I know it's hard to show good detail in suede though.

I'd like to see closeup detail pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front closure, and strap hardware if possible.


----------



## starrystarnight

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the size of the extra pics was perfect, but the pics in the listing was tiny. Larger pics of the front, back, side and closeup pic of the front clasp, zipper pull would be great.


Hi Ellie,

I requested a bunch more pictures, this is everything I got. 







I hope this works 

Thank you so much!


----------



## starrystarnight

Maybe this will work

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/Aust0160/bag pictures/

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

starrystarnight said:


> Item: 310362722279
> Listing number: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 Black Leather Messenger Style Shoulder Handbag
> Seller: Linda's Stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310362722279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: I asked for additional pictures as well.
> 
> Thank you for all the help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm a little confused about this ebay auction, the pics are tiny but it seems to me the bag in the pics is a Large PS1, not medium. The extra pics looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the actual bag to say anything for sure.





starrystarnight said:


> Hello, thank you!
> 
> I know if you click the pictures they get bigger.  Do you want me to ask for even larger pictures?
> 
> Thank you again!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the size of the extra pics was perfect, but the pics in the listing was tiny. Larger pics of the front, back, side and closeup pic of the front clasp, zipper pull would be great.





starrystarnight said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I requested a bunch more pictures, this is everything I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works
> 
> Thank you so much!





starrystarnight said:


> Maybe this will work
> 
> http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/Aust0160/bag pictures/
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi and thanks for the new pics, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## starrystarnight

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the new pics, this PS1 is authentic.


Also, you think this is a large, not a medium, correct?  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

starrystarnight said:


> Also, you think this is a large, not a medium, correct?  Thanks!



The new pics is a medium, it could be the auction pic was taken at an angle so it looked taller?


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> I'm not sure why there are not enough pics in this auction, but I know it's hard to show good detail in suede though.
> 
> I'd like to see closeup detail pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front closure, and strap hardware if possible.



Thanks for your help, I have asked her for the photos!  I have looked at her other items and they are also only showing a few photos. I also see some older postings about controversy over HG bags as well which is rather worrying. Are you aware of any problems with her items? I am in the UK so I really dont want to have to return if I should find it to be fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> Thanks for your help, I have asked her for the photos!  I have looked at her other items and they are also only showing a few photos. I also see some older postings about controversy over HG bags as well which is rather worrying. Are you aware of any problems with her items? I am in the UK so I really dont want to have to return if I should find it to be fake.



Hope you get some more pics, we usually want to see the details in this thread and this comes up from time to time.

Btw, Erica also has a website ****** and a whole thread in the Balenciaga forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-******-post-here-pictures-inside-part-2-a-608116.html


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> Hope you get some more pics, we usually want to see the details in this thread and this comes up from time to time.
> 
> Btw, Erica also has a website ****** and a whole thread in the Balenciaga forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/purchased-******-post-here-pictures-inside-part-2-a-608116.html



Thanks for the link to HG bags, there are so many pages of happy customers with gorgeous bags. Am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> Thanks for the link to HG bags, there are so many pages of happy customers with gorgeous bags. Am I worrying for nothing?



I've only heard good things about Erica's bags so far..


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> I've only heard good things about Erica's bags so far..



Thanks, that sounds very positive.  I was put off initially when I found a post
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/what-is-******-136012-2.html  
18 & 24 says that a friend purchased a fake bag. How easy it is to tarnish someones reputation! 

I have a few Mulberry and a couple of MJ bags but have been longing & lusting after my first PS1 for awhile now.  I dont think I can wait for much longer!


----------



## overload

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Midnight Blue Handled but never worn bag Ne 
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: arogantcats
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...t-Blue-Handled-but-never-worn-bag-Ne/44347518

Comments: HI!! i usually lurk ard in the other subforum but would love love love to have a ps1.  thanks in advanced btw.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jacquel1ne said:


> Thanks, that sounds very positive.  I was put off initially when I found a post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/what-is-******-136012-2.html
> 18 & 24 says that a friend purchased a fake bag. How easy it is to tarnish someones reputation!
> 
> I have a few Mulberry and a couple of MJ bags but have been longing & lusting after my first PS1 for awhile now.  I dont think I can wait for much longer!




I've purchased several bags from Erica (bal, givenchy, and PS) both new and used all of them are authentic. I've had nothing but good experiences buying from her.


----------



## Elliespurse

overload said:


> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Midnight Blue Handled but never worn bag Ne
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: arogantcats
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...t-Blue-Handled-but-never-worn-bag-Ne/44347518
> 
> Comments: HI!! i usually lurk ard in the other subforum but would love love love to have a ps1.  thanks in advanced btw.



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at.


----------



## overload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at.



Ugghh! He/she has two PS1 in his/her booth right now. 

Thanks so much.Elliespurse


----------



## in paris

Jacquel1ne said:


> Thanks, that sounds very positive.  I was put off initially when I found a post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/what-is-******-136012-2.html
> 18 & 24 says that a friend purchased a fake bag. How easy it is to tarnish someones reputation!
> 
> I have a few Mulberry and a couple of MJ bags but have been longing & lusting after my first PS1 for awhile now.  I dont think I can wait for much longer!





pixiejenna said:


> *I've purchased several bags from Erica (bal, givenchy, and PS) both new and used all of them are authentic. I've had nothing but good experiences buying from her.*


I will stand by Erica as well. She only sells authentic!

You can ask her about the leather of a particular bag you're interested in as well and she will be honest. She is as picky as us all (very, very honest) and fantastic to deal with. 

(And I'm saying this even as I missed out on the bag I wanted... I was asking so many questions regarding delivery -- stupid me -- that I neglected to say definitively that I wanted the bag... She never ever pressures for the sale, even though I sometimes wish she did as I can be such a ditz  )


----------



## Jacquel1ne

in paris said:


> I will stand by Erica as well. She only sells authentic!
> 
> You can ask her about the leather of a particular bag you're interested in as well and she will be honest. She is as picky as us all (very, very honest) and fantastic to deal with.
> 
> (And I'm saying this even as I missed out on the bag I wanted... I was asking so many questions regarding delivery -- stupid me -- that I neglected to say definitively that I wanted the bag... She never ever pressures for the sale, even though I sometimes wish she did as I can be such a ditz  )



Thanks very much for your help. Erica has now replied to my request for further photos & explained why she doesn't need to add more in her listings. I am new to PS and don't really know much about them which is why I was uncertain. I now feel far more at ease about HG Bags having heard such good things


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> I've only heard good things about Erica's bags so far..



Hi, 

I have now been emailed further photos of the bag, please could you authenticate for me

2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pink Suede PS1 Medium
 400263950367
 ******
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400263950367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have now been emailed further photos of the bag, please could you authenticate for me
> 
> 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pink Suede PS1 Medium
> 400263950367
> ******
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400263950367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.



Many thanks for replying so quickly


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Can you look at this one for me? Thank you in advance!

PS Clutch
discover18
230712957347
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230712957347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Can you look at this one for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> PS Clutch
> discover18
> 230712957347
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230712957347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## linakpl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## eLm

overload said:


> Ugghh! He/she has two PS1 in his/her booth right now.
> 
> Thanks so much.Elliespurse



I saw both of those 2 and wanted one, not anymore!  Thanks so much girls!


----------



## ginger872

PS1 Small Leather Keep All
chrissy
44668026
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...l-Leather-Keep-All-Rich-Saddle-BNWT-/44668026

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

ginger872 said:


> PS1 Small Leather Keep All
> chrissy
> 44668026
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...l-Leather-Keep-All-Rich-Saddle-BNWT-/44668026
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## ginger872

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thanks so much Elliespurse!!


----------



## momo721

Was hoping to have this authenticated just for some additional peace of mind...thank you in advance!

PS1 large raspberry suede satchel
Seller: Chrissy
Bonanza
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Suede-Satchel-Raspberry-BNWT-/44251257


----------



## Elliespurse

momo721 said:


> Was hoping to have this authenticated just for some additional peace of mind...thank you in advance!
> 
> PS1 large raspberry suede satchel
> Seller: Chrissy
> Bonanza
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Suede-Satchel-Raspberry-BNWT-/44251257



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## tunvarat

Hi ladies! Could you please look at this one for me?

New Proenza Schouler ps1 medium Orchid

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1897379

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

tunvarat said:


> Hi ladies! Could you please look at this one for me?
> 
> New Proenza Schouler ps1 medium Orchid
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1897379
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, there are not enough pics for authentication, but the pics shown looks ok.

I would like to see detail pics of the hardware, logos, PS letters inside the bag and pocket.


----------



## linakpl

Sorry a little reverse in order, but can someone look at this pochette? Thanks!

PS1 Pochette
hochberm4
290648956408
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290648956408&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

linakpl said:


> Sorry a little reverse in order, but can someone look at this pochette? Thanks!
> 
> PS1 Pochette
> hochberm4
> 290648956408
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290648956408&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123



Hi, there are not enough pics for an authentication, but the pics shown looks ok.

I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the clasp and the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## linakpl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are not enough pics for an authentication, but the pics shown looks ok.
> 
> I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the clasp and the PS letters inside the bag.


 
Thanks! I'll take more pictures when I get it in person then. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please help authenticate 

ItemS1 Small Keepall in Smoke
Seller: avr805 on ebay.ph
Item No.:370571468040
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Small-Leather-Smoke-Brand-New-Tags-/370571468040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5647c7dd08#ht_12718wt_1026

May I also ask if Smoke leather also comes with Gold HW or only silver and how about Midnight, does the hardware also come in brass/gold and silver ?

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

rx4dsoul said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> ItemS1 Small Keepall in Smoke
> Seller: avr805 on ebay.ph
> Item No.:370571468040
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Small-Leather-Smoke-Brand-New-Tags-/370571468040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5647c7dd08#ht_12718wt_1026
> 
> May I also ask if Smoke leather also comes with Gold HW or only silver and how about Midnight, does the hardware also come in brass/gold and silver ?
> 
> Thank you very much!!!



Hi, this is authentic.

The smoke Keep All has silver HW and the smoke PS1 satchel has gold HW, same for the midnight too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> The smoke Keep All has silver HW and the smoke PS1 satchel has gold HW, same for the midnight too.



Thank you very much and more power to the PS subforums


----------



## tunvarat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are not enough pics for authentication, but the pics shown looks ok.
> 
> I would like to see detail pics of the hardware, logos, PS letters inside the bag and pocket.


 
Thank you so much.I will contact the seller asap.


----------



## momo721

Hi Elliespurse, was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Large midnight PS1
Seller: ArogantCats
ID no: 44841070
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...ight-Blue-Gossip-Girl-never-worn-bag/44841070

Thanks very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

momo721 said:


> Hi Elliespurse, was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Large midnight PS1
> Seller: ArogantCats
> ID no: 44841070
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...ight-Blue-Gossip-Girl-never-worn-bag/44841070
> 
> Thanks very much!



Hi, this is fake.

It's the fourth fake from this seller we looked at.


----------



## momo721

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> It's the fourth fake from this seller we looked at.


Thanks so much! I suspected as much given the price!


----------



## iamabaglady

Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1.

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel Large in Black with Black Hardware
Seller: Bagambition.com
Item No.: Not given
Link: https://bagambition.com/item/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

iamabaglady said:


> Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1.
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel Large in Black with Black Hardware
> Seller: Bagambition.com
> Item No.: Not given
> Link: https://bagambition.com/item/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.



Hi, everything looks ok in the pics here and on the website. The pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket are a bit small and blurry though, I'd like to see better pics of these.

Also, the first pic on the website shows another bag.


----------



## oinkerz089

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 white medium bag
Seller: babyblue1717
Item No.:200692613419
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20069261341...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1262

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

oinkerz089 said:


> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 white medium bag
> Seller: babyblue1717
> Item No.:200692613419
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20069261341...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1262
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and welcome, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag to confirm.


----------



## Tadi1984

Please help me authenticate this 
Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
Seller: cornellx5 
Item No.:330666820523
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd4743ab#ht_500wt_922

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Tadi1984 said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
> Seller: cornellx5
> Item No.:330666820523
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd4743ab#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see cloeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front closure.


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Hi, please help me authenticate this.
Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Teal Wallet
Seller: rockhopper_mohawk 
Item No.: 320823660316
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...ultDomain_0&hash=item4ab2948f1c#ht_500wt_1413

Gracias!!


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this.
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Teal Wallet
> Seller: rockhopper_mohawk
> Item No.: 320823660316
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...ultDomain_0&hash=item4ab2948f1c#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Gracias!!



Hi, some pics are a bit dark but everything looks ok. You could ask for a better pic of the PS letters on the front though.


----------



## Gretchen58

debi.n said:


> Hi guys, just a warning to everyone -
> 
> The seller *Wolverinka* on eBay is selling fake PS1s but claiming they are authentic. A few months ago before I knew anything about PS1s I asked Ellie to authenticate one from her and despite her telling me that it was real it was a fake. She also pretended to be selling it out of her own collection to make money for an upcoming holiday rather than being a reseller. Some poor person spent a few hundred pounds on this bag.  Then about two months after this I had an email from her asking if I wanted to buy another one as she had a few to sell. I told her she should be ashamed of herself for lying to people and trying to sell them fake bags. She pretended not to know they are fake.
> 
> There is a medium midnight on there now she is trying to sell for £999. Now that I know more about PS1s and have a real one of my own I can spot it's a fake but to others who are not sure, don't buy from her!!
> 
> Also I'm not sure what everyone thinks about reporting her to eBay - on one hand it might get rid of her, but on the other hand it will just force her to get a new eBay account where we may not be able to identify her as easily. At least now we can say to definitely look out for her. What do you guys think?


I agree! I just recently purchased a proenza ps1 purse from a 'first time seller,' but now that I've done my research and joined this forum, I am almost sure that I purchased a fake! Is there someday I can return it and get my money back?


----------



## Elliespurse

Gretchen58 said:


> I agree! I just recently purchased a proenza ps1 purse from a 'first time seller,' but now that I've done my research and joined this forum, I am almost sure that I purchased a fake! Is there someday I can return it and get my money back?



Hi and welcome! There are lots of things you could do to get your money back, there is guides here in the ebay section http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Here is one thread http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

and a thread for questions http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/general-question-answer-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884.html

Hope you gets your money back.


----------



## Gretchen58

Please help me authenticate this Proenza PS1
Item: PROENZA SHCOULER PS1 in Smoke/Medium
seller:britt.likebritney2011  
Item #: 180785313556
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18078531355...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4091wt_1104 

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Gretchen58

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! There are lots of things you could do to get your money back, there is guides here in the ebay section http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/
> 
> Here is one thread http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html
> 
> and a thread for questions http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/general-question-answer-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884.html
> 
> Hope you gets your money back.


Thank you for the helpful links! I'm a bit nervous about it all cause a good chunk of money was spent. But again, thank you for all your help


----------



## Elliespurse

Gretchen58 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Proenza PS1
> Item: PROENZA SHCOULER PS1 in Smoke/Medium
> seller:britt.likebritney2011
> Item #: 180785313556
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18078531355...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4091wt_1104
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sferafaustine

hello, can you help me to authenticate this bag?
http://shop.ebay.fr/i.html?_from=R4...+bag&_sacat=See-All-Categories&LH_TitleDesc=0
thanks for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

sferafaustine said:


> hello, can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> http://shop.ebay.fr/i.html?_from=R4...+bag&_sacat=See-All-Categories&LH_TitleDesc=0
> thanks for your help



Hi, this is fake. (the one from seller: fritonx)


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## sferafaustine

hello , thanks for your help, can you tell me how you know?


----------



## Elliespurse

sferafaustine said:


> hello , thanks for your help, can you tell me how you know?



It's years of experience as owner/collector of PS bags, we can't say more than that because those making fake bags read this thread too.


----------



## sferafaustine

Elliespurse said:


> It's years of experience as owner/collector of PS bags, we can't say more than that because those making fake bags read this thread too.



Ok i understand, thanks for your help!


----------



## SarahMN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd4743ab

Is this a fake?


----------



## eLm

Originally Posted by Tadi1984  
Please help me authenticate this 
Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
Seller: cornellx5 
Item No.:330666820523
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...b#ht_500wt_922

Thanks!



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see cloeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front closure.



Hello!
Here are more pics the seller sent me.  Please let me know what you think!
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Tadi1984 said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
> Seller: cornellx5
> Item No.:330666820523
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd4743ab#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see cloeup pics of the PS text inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front closure.





eLm said:


> Originally Posted by Tadi1984
> Please help me authenticate this
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
> Seller: cornellx5
> Item No.:330666820523
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...b#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Here are more pics the seller sent me.  Please let me know what you think!
> Thanks



Hi, this is authentic. (the original listing was removed though)


----------



## Elliespurse

SarahMN said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd4743ab
> 
> Is this a fake?



Hi, this is the same as post #1407 right above here. It's authentic but the three first pics are stock pics.


----------



## twa12392

Hi!!!

please help, is this fake??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS1-Large-B...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1244eb79


----------



## twa12392

]


----------



## SarahMN

Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523

I think this has been relisted.


----------



## Elliespurse

twa12392 said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> please help, is this fake??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS1-Large-B...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1244eb79



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

SarahMN said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag - Midnight
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Bag-Midnight-/330666820523
> 
> I think this has been relisted.



Hi, it's the same as post #1407


----------



## favoritepaige

Could someone please tell me if this is real or not? thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27088944626...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3673wt_1042


----------



## Elliespurse

favoritepaige said:


> Could someone please tell me if this is real or not? thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27088944626...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3673wt_1042



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*When asking for an Authentication, please use the correct format at shown on PAGE 1 of this thread &#8211; or your request may be skipped. 

This helps us not have to re-authenticate the same listing multiple times. 

Thanks and Happy PS-ing!*


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Please can you look at this one? I have asked for other photos but no response. Probably fake?

Proenza Schouler PS1 clutch
260933401906
lisaretro2011

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260933401906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacquel1ne said:


> Please can you look at this one? I have asked for other photos but no response. Probably fake?
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 clutch
> 260933401906
> lisaretro2011
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260933401906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks



Hi, I need to see more pics to say anything.


----------



## LauzNY

Hello,
 Do you all know if this teal PS bag is from 2011?
http://i39.tinypic.com/20r23h4.jpg
 When I google search teal 2011 PS, it's a much lighter teal that comes up. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

LauzNY said:


> Hello,
> Do you all know if this teal PS bag is from 2011?
> http://i39.tinypic.com/20r23h4.jpg
> When I google search teal 2011 PS, it's a much lighter teal that comes up.
> Thanks!!



Hi, the pic is too small to say but it could be either the current teal or aqua from a couple of years ago. They look the same depending on lighting.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## CMUmom56

Proenza Schouler 2010 Smoke Large PS1 Bag


http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=2481

RealDealCollection


----------



## Elliespurse

CMUmom56 said:


> Proenza Schouler 2010 Smoke Large PS1 Bag
> 
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=2481
> 
> RealDealCollection



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## CMUmom56

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.




Thank you so much!


----------



## pink_bl

Hi, Please help authenticate this bag:



















Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

pink_bl said:


> Hi, Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, the pics looks ok but the PS letters are pictured a little sideways, not straight on and there are no pic of the logo on the clasp.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## pink_bl

Thank you Elliespurse. Will ask the seller to send me pics of the clasp.


----------



## pink_bl

Dear Elliespurse, here is the pic of the clasp:







Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Elliespurse

pink_bl said:


> Hi, Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics looks ok but the PS letters are pictured a little sideways, not straight on and there are no pic of the logo on the clasp.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





pink_bl said:


> Thank you Elliespurse. Will ask the seller to send me pics of the clasp.





pink_bl said:


> Dear Elliespurse, here is the pic of the clasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.



Hi, thank you for the new pic, this bag is authentic.


----------



## pink_bl

Thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## LauzNY

Thanks, Elliespurse!


----------



## toomanybags2buy

hi,
i am bidding a Proenza Schouler PS1, pls help to authenticate this bag
Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pistachio Suede Medium PS1 Bag
Item number: 400271710973
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...ps=63&clkid=5792225143229246122#ht_3698wt_884

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

toomanybags2buy said:


> hi,
> i am bidding a Proenza Schouler PS1, pls help to authenticate this bag
> Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pistachio Suede Medium PS1 Bag
> Item number: 400271710973
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...ps=63&clkid=5792225143229246122#ht_3698wt_884
> 
> thank you



Hi, the pics shown are ok and ****** is a trusted seller.

There are not enough pics to say anything more than this though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics shown are ok and ****** is a trusted seller.
> 
> There are not enough pics to say anything more than this though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.



thank you Elliespurse!
i'll ask for those then posted in here after i get it


----------



## phoenixsunshine

Hi guys!  Just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag?
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-small-keep-all-bag-item-10146248.aspx

I am pretty sure this site links to stores that sell authentic products.. but why does the bag here not have a little metal detail on the strap?


----------



## Elliespurse

phoenixsunshine said:


> Hi guys!  Just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag?
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-small-keep-all-bag-item-10146248.aspx
> 
> I am pretty sure this site links to stores that sell authentic products.. but why does the bag here not have a little metal detail on the strap?



Hi, it looks ok except for the metal detail on the strap.

There are a limited number of authorized stockists on proenzaschouler.com but farfetch or tessabit are not listed.


----------



## phoenixsunshine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok except for the metal detail on the strap.
> 
> There are a limited number of authorized stockists on proenzaschouler.com but farfetch or tessabit are not listed.



I did make a purchase from Tessabit last month and the pair of shoes I bought arrived in perfect condition.  I was pretty comfortable with their service.. and hoping to hear that they are reliable seller and that the metal detail was just a new PS thing.  

Unfortunately, I'm not so comfortable shopping with them after seeing this photo. I might have to get my pair of shoes authenticated now..

Anyhow, thanks for confirming, Elliespurse


----------



## Attirant

hi,
  could someone authenticate this bag please??

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Military-OBO-/44571182


----------



## Elliespurse

Attirant said:


> hi,
> could someone authenticate this bag please??
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Military-OBO-/44571182



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## ehemelay

phoenixsunshine said:


> Hi guys!  Just wondering if someone could authenticate this bag?
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-ps1-small-keep-all-bag-item-10146248.aspx
> 
> I am pretty sure this site links to stores that sell authentic products.. but why does the bag here not have a little metal detail on the strap?



I haven't seen any of the new season KAs in person... but I did notice that the resort (python) SKA featured on the PS website lacks the metal detail on the strap:






But, the exact same bag (SKA, python) on Net-a-Porter *does* have the detail:






What gives?!


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics shown are ok and ****** is a trusted seller.
> 
> There are not enough pics to say anything more than this though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.



more pics from ******:

























thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

toomanybags2buy said:


> hi,
> i am bidding a Proenza Schouler PS1, pls help to authenticate this bag
> Item: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Pistachio Suede Medium PS1 Bag
> Item number: 400271710973
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...ps=63&clkid=5792225143229246122#ht_3698wt_884
> 
> thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics shown are ok and ****** is a trusted seller.
> 
> There are not enough pics to say anything more than this though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.





toomanybags2buy said:


> thank you Elliespurse!
> i'll ask for those then posted in here after i get it





toomanybags2buy said:


> more pics from ******:
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Thank you for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## phoenixsunshine

ehemelay said:


> I haven't seen any of the new season KAs in person... but I did notice that the resort (python) SKA featured on the PS website lacks the metal detail on the strap:
> 
> What gives?!



Thanks em.. this makes more sense now.  Shame though.. I love the metal detail on the strap!  That's what makes a PS KA!  Hope they won't be removing it on all styles.


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.


thank you very much for your help!


----------



## sunnysun

I want this Proenza Schouler PS1, pls help to authenticate this bag!
All the information is in the link
http://forum.yorkbbs.ca/showtopic-2521043.aspx


----------



## Elliespurse

sunnysun said:


> I want this Proenza Schouler PS1, pls help to authenticate this bag!
> All the information is in the link
> http://forum.yorkbbs.ca/showtopic-2521043.aspx



Hi, the pics shows an authentic PS1 but I can't read the description of the bag.


----------



## sunnysun

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, the pics shows an authentic PS1 but I can't read the description of the bag.



Oh! Thank you so much! The description is not important. Everything about the bag shows in the pics! I can buy this PS1bag! Thank you!


----------



## Attirant

Please help to authenticate this bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 color VIOLET medium NWT
Item number: 290661468400
Seller:teresar787

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item43acc608f0#ht_705wt_1218


----------



## Elliespurse

Attirant said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 color VIOLET medium NWT
> Item number: 290661468400
> Seller:teresar787
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item43acc608f0#ht_705wt_1218



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the pic showed is too small).


----------



## akc

Hi ladies 

Could you please authenticate this bag for me??

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Medium PS1 in Red Suede
Seller ID: bathnmassage2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161c0d590

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

akc said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me??
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Medium PS1 in Red Suede
> Seller ID: bathnmassage2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161c0d590
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## shiroi

Hi ladies,
Could you please help authenticate this xl ps1 in smoke color

Item: xl ps1 in smoke
Seller: octin in www.siambrandname.com (most one of favorite brandname trading website in Thailand) 
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1940863
(first item in link)

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

shiroi said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please help authenticate this xl ps1 in smoke color
> 
> Item: xl ps1 in smoke
> Seller: octin in www.siambrandname.com (most one of favorite brandname trading website in Thailand)
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1940863
> (first item in link)
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Hi and welcome, I have to look into this bag more and get back to you later.


----------



## shiroi

Thanks for ur warm welcome and very prompt response elliespurse. If u more pic, pls let me know. &#128522;


----------



## Elliespurse

shiroi said:


> Thanks for ur warm welcome and very prompt response elliespurse. If u more pic, pls let me know. &#128522;



Hi again, everything looks ok but I would like to see closeup pics of the logo on the clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## shiroi

Hi Ellies. The seller is already updated more pic in this below link

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1942114

Thank you so much for your kindness


----------



## Elliespurse

shiroi said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please help authenticate this xl ps1 in smoke color
> 
> Item: xl ps1 in smoke
> Seller: octin in www.siambrandname.com (most one of favorite brandname trading website in Thailand)
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1940863
> (first item in link)
> 
> Thank you so much for your help





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, I have to look into this bag more and get back to you later.





shiroi said:


> Thanks for ur warm welcome and very prompt response elliespurse. If u more pic, pls let me know. &#128522;





Elliespurse said:


> Hi again, everything looks ok but I would like to see closeup pics of the logo on the clasp and zipper pull.





shiroi said:


> Hi Ellies. The seller is already updated more pic in this below link
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1942114
> 
> Thank you so much for your kindness



Thank you for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## shiroi

That's very kind of u ellies, thank you so much. This one is gonna be my first ps1 and I'm sure that I will falling in love with it. 

Have a great day.


----------



## ma263

Hello, Please help me in authenticating this: 
Name: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Raspberry Suede PS1 Pochette
Item Number: 390385978455
Seller ID: ******
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Raspberry-Suede-PS1-Pochette-/390385978455?_trksid=p4340.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5978350434343057291

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

ma263 said:


> Hello, Please help me in authenticating this:
> Name: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Raspberry Suede PS1 Pochette
> Item Number: 390385978455
> Seller ID: ******
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Raspberry-Suede-PS1-Pochette-/390385978455?_trksid=p4340.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5978350434343057291
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi and welcome, everything looks ok and the seller is trusted.

There are not enough pics to say anything more though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.


----------



## ma263

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, everything looks ok and the seller is trusted.
> 
> There are not enough pics to say anything more though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.


 

Did just that. Thank you.


----------



## go_dragons

Please authenticate.  Also, is this the viola or violet?  Thanks in advance.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium viola
Item Number:280817646952
Seller:thetrainridein

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=290661468400&ps=63&clkid=5987774485858582777


----------



## Elliespurse

go_dragons said:


> Please authenticate.  Also, is this the viola or violet?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium viola
> Item Number:280817646952
> Seller:thetrainridein
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=290661468400&ps=63&clkid=5987774485858582777



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics taken straight on of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.

It's not from fall-11, it could be fall-10 viola.


----------



## lara0112

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok except for the metal detail on the strap.
> 
> There are a limited number of authorized stockists on proenzaschouler.com but farfetch or tessabit are not listed.




http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/proenza/items.aspx?userd=1

hi there, I haven't shopped there myself but I don't think they are selling fakes - it seems that the brown/beige keepall they have listed comes without the metal tag, whereas the blue keepall does.


----------



## Elliespurse

lara0112 said:


> http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/proenza/items.aspx?userd=1
> 
> hi there, I haven't shopped there myself but I don't think they are selling fakes - it seems that the brown/beige keepall they have listed comes without the metal tag, whereas the blue keepall does.



Hi, I also think they sell authentic.. but it sometimes is a problem if they are not listed as reseller on the PS website. Repair etc has to go through tessabit, I know there has been cases like this before. Exchange/return and full refund are also valuable when buying an expensive bag.


----------



## lara0112

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I also think they sell authentic.. but it sometimes is a problem if they are not listed as reseller on the PS website. Repair etc has to go through tessabit, I know there has been cases like this before. Exchange/return and full refund are also valuable when buying an expensive bag.


 

yeah, that makes sense! I didn't think of it from the angle, only whether the bag would be authentic or not.


----------



## ma263

ma263 said:


> Hello, Please help me in authenticating this:
> Name: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Raspberry Suede PS1 Pochette
> Item Number: 390385978455
> Seller ID: ******
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-P...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5978350434343057291
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Hello again, I received these pictures regarding the Raspberry Pochette. Thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

ma263 said:


> Hello, Please help me in authenticating this:
> Name: 2011 Auth Proenza Schouler Raspberry Suede PS1 Pochette
> Item Number: 390385978455
> Seller ID: ******
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Raspberry-Suede-PS1-Pochette-/390385978455?_trksid=p4340.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5978350434343057291
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, everything looks ok and the seller is trusted.
> 
> There are not enough pics to say anything more though, you could ask for closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the clasp.





ma263 said:


> Did just that. Thank you.





ma263 said:


> Hello again, I received these pictures regarding the Raspberry Pochette. Thanks again.



Hi and thank you for the extra pics, this PS1 is authentic.


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this.

Item Name: ps1 medium tobacco suede
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/220938137102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: tedstar2001
Comments: I'm new to the brand, so am not sure what to look for. The pictures provided are very detailed, but I'd feel more comfortable with a second opinion. Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name: ps1 medium tobacco suede
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/220938137102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller: tedstar2001
> Comments: I'm new to the brand, so am not sure what to look for. The pictures provided are very detailed, but I'd feel more comfortable with a second opinion. Thanks!!!



Hi and welcome, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a clear closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the pic shown is blurry).


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a clear closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the pic shown is blurry).


Thanks for your help Elliespurse!


----------



## heytae

Hi, Could you please authenticate this beautiful PS1 for me?
Name: Medium PS1 in White
Item Number: 200707113268
Seller ID: babyblue1717
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/200707113268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

heytae said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this beautiful PS1 for me?
> Name: Medium PS1 in White
> Item Number: 200707113268
> Seller ID: babyblue1717
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/200707113268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the clasp.

We have looked at two authentic PS bags from this seller before.


----------



## Puggie

Item Name:   Proenza Scouler Small Keep All Smoke
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ab399e040
Seller: *avr805*

Item Name: Proenza Scouler Small Keep All Midnight
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c3077492
Seller: *budgetfashion2011*

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## Elliespurse

Puggie said:


> Item Name:   Proenza Scouler Small Keep All Smoke
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ab399e040
> Seller: *avr805*
> 
> [/COLOR]



Hi, this is authentic.



Puggie said:


> Item Name: Proenza Scouler Small Keep All Midnight
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c3077492
> Seller: *budgetfashion2011*
> 
> *Thanks so much!*



I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Puggie

I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp + zipper pull.[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for replying - please see pictures of the midnight blue


----------



## Elliespurse

Puggie said:


> Item Name: Proenza Scouler Small Keep All Midnight
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c3077492
> Seller: *budgetfashion2011*
> 
> *Thanks so much!*





Elliespurse said:


> I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp + zipper pull.





Puggie said:


> Thanks so much for replying - please see pictures of the midnight blue



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.


----------



## Silversun

I'm terribly dubious of anyone who'd list a brand new PS1 without reserve, not to mention their selling history looks dodgy, but I am no PS expert and would appreciate someone casting an eye over this listing. Thank you in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Military
Listing number: 180811943870
Seller: emilylychiang0123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...70?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a193b4fbe


----------



## Elliespurse

Silversun said:


> I'm terribly dubious of anyone who'd list a brand new PS1 without reserve, not to mention their selling history looks dodgy, but I am no PS expert and would appreciate someone casting an eye over this listing. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Military
> Listing number: 180811943870
> Seller: emilylychiang0123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...70?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a193b4fbe



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Silversun

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Definitely too good to be true!  Thank you very much for your prompt reply.


----------



## Amandarin

Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all small Saddle brown
Website: Bonanza 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...DLE-brown-Lovely-nearly-mint-45-pics/45851162

Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all small suede navy
website: Bonanza 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-2011-Navy-Suede-Large-Keep-All-LKA/38666329


----------



## Elliespurse

Amandarin said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all small Saddle brown
> Website: Bonanza
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...DLE-brown-Lovely-nearly-mint-45-pics/45851162
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all small suede navy
> website: Bonanza
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-2011-Navy-Suede-Large-Keep-All-LKA/38666329



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## ruthie_1

Hi there 

Please authenicate this for me? 

Item: INSANE RARE Proenza Schoeler 007 Black Out Briefcase Messenger Bag Handbag XL NR
Listing number: 150750595882
Seller: balearic1 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150750595882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance

Ruth


----------



## Elliespurse

ruthie_1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please authenicate this for me?
> 
> Item: INSANE RARE Proenza Schoeler 007 Black Out Briefcase Messenger Bag Handbag XL NR
> Listing number: 150750595882
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150750595882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ruth



Hi, it could be ok but it's not an XL and is it supposed to be black? I'd like to see better pics of the real bag color.


----------



## hollyyih

Item: Gorgeous PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 (Tobacco Brown/Medium)
Listing number: 230741665268
Seller: rmarjoriefreitas2012
Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/230741665268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4175wt_1104
Comments: seller has no other items sold.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red Medium Leather Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 180809775668
Seller:  *thischarmingman*
Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809775668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Comments: thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

hollyyih said:


> Item: Gorgeous PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 (Tobacco Brown/Medium)
> Listing number: 230741665268
> Seller: rmarjoriefreitas2012
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/230741665268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4175wt_1104
> Comments: seller has no other items sold.


Hi, this is fake.



hollyyih said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red Medium Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 180809775668
> Seller:  *thischarmingman*
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809775668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Comments: thanks for the help!!!


I doubt this but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + overview inside the bag. Also, the first shown pic is a stock pic.


----------



## hollyyih

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> I doubt this but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + overview inside the bag. Also, the first shown pic is a stock pic.



http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1447.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1451.jpg
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1448.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

hollyyih said:


> Item: Gorgeous PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 (Tobacco Brown/Medium)
> Listing number: 230741665268
> Seller: rmarjoriefreitas2012
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/230741665268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4175wt_1104
> Comments: seller has no other items sold.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red Medium Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 180809775668
> Seller:  *thischarmingman*
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809775668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Comments: thanks for the help!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> I doubt this but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + overview inside the bag. Also, the first shown pic is a stock pic.





hollyyih said:


> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1447.jpg
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1451.jpg
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/ccortopassi/IMG_1448.jpg



Thank you for the extra pics, but this is fake too.


----------



## bebenokimochi

hiii
i'm new to this brand.. saw a tempting piece on ebay.. can you please authenticate this? is this too good to be true?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Black-Leather-Medium-Mint-Condition-/320843033682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3bc2c52#ht_3596wt_1189

and another piece on this

http://simplychicsales.blogspot.com/2010/08/proenza-schouler-large-ps1-bag-black.html

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> hiii
> i'm new to this brand.. saw a tempting piece on ebay.. can you please authenticate this? is this too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Black-Leather-Medium-Mint-Condition-/320843033682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3bc2c52#ht_3596wt_1189
> 
> and another piece on this
> 
> http://simplychicsales.blogspot.com/2010/08/proenza-schouler-large-ps1-bag-black.html
> 
> TIA



Hi and welcome, they are both fake.


----------



## bebenokimochi

thank goodness for this forum. thanks a lot Elliespurse


----------



## livinit91

Item: Sale: New Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette Clutch Suede Antique Pink
Listing number: 150754908207
Seller: joleenjr1974
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/sch/joleenjr1974...7&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&_trksid=p4340.l2562

tia!


----------



## Elliespurse

livinit91 said:


> Item: Sale: New Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette Clutch Suede Antique Pink
> Listing number: 150754908207
> Seller: joleenjr1974
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/sch/joleenjr1974...7&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> tia!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.


----------



## livinit91

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.



Here are the pictures of the pictures:


----------



## livinit91

livinit91 said:


> Here are the pictures of the pictures:



and tha zipper pulls

media.use.com/images/s_1/12905954f47047a2aa81_1.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/12905954f47047a2aa81_2.jpg

thank you!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

livinit91 said:


> Item: Sale: New Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette Clutch Suede Antique Pink
> Listing number: 150754908207
> Seller: joleenjr1974
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/sch/joleenjr1974...7&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> tia!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.





livinit91 said:


> Here are the pictures of the pictures:





livinit91 said:


> and tha zipper pulls
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/12905954f47047a2aa81_1.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/12905954f47047a2aa81_2.jpg
> 
> thank you!!!!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.


----------



## bebenokimochi

hi again..

would the ps gurus help me to authentica this? TIA 

Item: Proenza Schouler black PS1 Large
Listing number: 170780208534
Seller: mkuo911
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170780208534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
Comments: pre-owned and the seller says that it is returnable only if proven not authentic. the seller purchased the bag on the PS web, and it was bought only for the showcase of her/his collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> hi again..
> 
> would the ps gurus help me to authentica this? TIA
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler black PS1 Large
> Listing number: 170780208534
> Seller: mkuo911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170780208534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> Comments: pre-owned and the seller says that it is returnable only if proven not authentic. the seller purchased the bag on the PS web, and it was bought only for the showcase of her/his collection.



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## livinit91

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## bebenokimochi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



thankyou so much!


----------



## sadia86

Hi everyone! 
My friend actually won this auction on ebay, but I wondered if you could tell us if its actually authentic or not? 
Thank you!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320843033682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3599wt_1336


----------



## sadia86

Oh wait.. I'm so sorry, Just saw someone already posted about the one I asked about.. Just out of curiousity, elliespurse, how can you tell it's fake exactly? Share your wisdom please, as I am way too new to this thing... 
xo


----------



## chancy

Can someone help me authenticate?

Item: Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Medium Bag Purse
Listing number: 320843574354
Seller: nylonbits
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Black-PS1-Medium-Bag-Purse-/320843574354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3c46c52#ht_3724wt_1413

TIA!


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Hello ladies, can I get this bag authenticated please?

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium tobacco suede
Listing number: 110822786388
Seller: shinyplastikbag 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item5f7a1b40d5

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Can someone help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Medium Bag Purse
> Listing number: 320843574354
> Seller: nylonbits
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Black-PS1-Medium-Bag-Purse-/320843574354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3c46c52#ht_3724wt_1413
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hello ladies, can I get this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium tobacco suede
> Listing number: 110822786388
> Seller: shinyplastikbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item5f7a1b40d5
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this could be ok but there are not enough pics and the pics in the listing are too small. I'd like to see larger pics of the front, back, inside + closeup pics of strap hw, zipper pull, clasp logo, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, this is authentic.



Thank you! ^^


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but there are not enough pics and the pics in the listing are too small. I'd like to see larger pics of the front, back, inside + closeup pics of strap hw, zipper pull, clasp logo, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.



I managed to get a couple more photos from the seller.


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hello ladies, can I get this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium tobacco suede
> Listing number: 110822786388
> Seller: shinyplastikbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item5f7a1b40d5
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but there are not enough pics and the pics in the listing are too small. I'd like to see larger pics of the front, back, inside + closeup pics of strap hw, zipper pull, clasp logo, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





su6a12m3lon said:


> I managed to get a couple more photos from the seller.



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, everything looks ok but they are a bit blurry and still too few pics to say anything more than this.


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, everything looks ok but they are a bit blurry and still too few pics to say anything more than this.



Thanks!


----------



## greenshanks

Hi, please can you have a look at my new PS1 received as a gift. I was concerned that the corners are very crushed, they also seem to have been fabricated out of shape & I am surprised that such an expensive bag would be made like this. Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## greenshanks

and the bag for authentication


----------



## hollyyih

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Crossbody Bag Birch (light brown)
Listing number: 290667483909
Seller: alliespat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Birch-light-brown-/290667483909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ad21d305#ht_500wt_1204
Comments: Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

greenshanks said:


> Hi, please can you have a look at my new PS1 received as a gift. I was concerned that the corners are very crushed, they also seem to have been fabricated out of shape & I am surprised that such an expensive bag would be made like this. Do you think it is authentic?





greenshanks said:


> and the bag for authentication



Hi, it's authentic. The corners looks ok to me, the PS1 is made like this the alternative would be a completely flat bag and I'm not sure it would look good. Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## Elliespurse

hollyyih said:


> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Crossbody Bag Birch (light brown)
> Listing number: 290667483909
> Seller: alliespat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Birch-light-brown-/290667483909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ad21d305#ht_500wt_1204
> Comments: Thanks.



Hi, this could be ok but there are not enough pics and some of the ones shown are too small. I'd like to see larger pics of the front, back, inside + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Can someone help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Medium Bag Purse
> Listing number: 320843574354
> Seller: nylonbits
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Black-PS1-Medium-Bag-Purse-/320843574354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3c46c52#ht_3724wt_1413
> 
> TIA!



Just received this in the mail! it's much smaller than I imagined! Took some pics just in case! Please help me check again ^^

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Just received this in the mail! it's much smaller than I imagined! Took some pics just in case! Please help me check again ^^
> 
> TIA!



Congrats on your PS1 - Gorgeous!!  It's authentic.


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Congrats on your PS1 - Gorgeous!!  It's authentic.



Thanks so much! It has been my dream bag forever! ^___^


----------



## nnnhi

Please help authentic this black PS1, Thanks very much 

picth.com/get/LaOWg/PC160156.jpg
http://picth.com/get/AYKjO/PC160123.jpg
http://picth.com/get/wUrCM/PC160140.jpg
http://picth.com/get/0ZruI/PC160152.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

nnnhi said:


> Please help authentic this black PS1, Thanks very much
> 
> picth.com/get/LaOWg/PC160156.jpg
> http://picth.com/get/AYKjO/PC160123.jpg
> http://picth.com/get/wUrCM/PC160140.jpg
> http://picth.com/get/0ZruI/PC160152.jpg



Hi, this is fake.


Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## Jira

How does this one look? Thanks! 

Item: USED Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag in Black
Item number: 320850486582
Seller: thompslm3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320850486582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Jira said:


> How does this one look? Thanks!
> 
> Item: USED Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag in Black
> Item number: 320850486582
> Seller: thompslm3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320850486582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, the pics are small and the detail pics, especially the PS letters inside the bag, are blurry. I expect it to be ok but better pics would be needed to say anything more though.


----------



## kitcat

Good morning!
Could someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Greatly appreciate it!  Thnx!

Item: AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke 90% New
Item number: 250997490551
Seller: hscheng108
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Proenz...551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a709dc377


----------



## Elliespurse

kitcat said:


> Good morning!
> Could someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Greatly appreciate it!  Thnx!
> 
> Item: AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke 90% New
> Item number: 250997490551
> Seller: hscheng108
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Proenz...551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a709dc377



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## kitcat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
Thanks Elliespurse!  I'll ask for the additional pics.


----------



## nnnhi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum too!


Thanks very much, could you tell the main spot that can tell it's fake, I'll take it as my knowledge. Thanks very much again!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

nnnhi said:


> Thanks very much, could you tell the main spot that can tell it's fake, I'll take it as my knowledge. Thanks very much again!!!



Hi, it's many years of experience as PS owner and collector.. we can't say more than this though.


----------



## hollyyih

Item: authentic proenza schouler PS1 MEDIUM. gorgeous condition!!! hardly used!!!
Listing number: 230747881389
Seller: scottmeow
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230747881389#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: I've asked for more closeup pics, but would still like to know if it's grossly fake or not.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there ladies kindly help me. Please authenticate this for me.

Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small Leather Violet Brand New With Tags
seller: avr805 
item 370586698220
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5648b041ec

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

hollyyih said:


> Item: authentic proenza schouler PS1 MEDIUM. gorgeous condition!!! hardly used!!!
> Listing number: 230747881389
> Seller: scottmeow
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230747881389#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: I've asked for more closeup pics, but would still like to know if it's grossly fake or not.



Hi, it's hard to say because the pics are too small.


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi there ladies kindly help me. Please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small Leather Violet Brand New With Tags
> seller: avr805
> item 370586698220
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5648b041ec
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thanks! Its a lovely bag but Im looking for the suede black or midnight color with gold hardware. Is it true that the new bag's hardware are chip resistant now? Thanks!!


----------



## chancy

Hi! I"m curious about this one.. TIA! ^_^

item: BNWT Medium Orchid Proenza Schouler PS1!
Listing number: 220955248903
Seller: momo721
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium-Orchid-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-/220955248903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3371f58907#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Hi! I"m curious about this one.. TIA! ^_^
> 
> item: BNWT Medium Orchid Proenza Schouler PS1!
> Listing number: 220955248903
> Seller: momo721
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium-Orchid-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-/220955248903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3371f58907#ht_500wt_1413



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, this is authentic.



Ohh. This is tempting as orchid was my second choice! Thanks again! ^^


----------



## chokichoki

Oops, just saw the post above
thanks!!

Item: 220955248903
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: momo721
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium...WH_Handbags&hash=item3371f58907#ht_500wt_1126

Comments: Is this authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chokichoki said:


> Oops, just saw the post above
> thanks!!
> 
> Item: 220955248903
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: momo721
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium...WH_Handbags&hash=item3371f58907#ht_500wt_1126
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's the same as post #1533 above, it's authentic.


----------



## shanghaigirl88

Item name: CURRENT 2012 AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BRONZE BAG BRAND NEW MALIBU
Item number:  230747739662
Seller ID:lmillerboys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-201...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b9a3160e


Please authenticate the bag, thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

shanghaigirl88 said:


> Item name: CURRENT 2012 AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BRONZE BAG BRAND NEW MALIBU
> Item number:  230747739662
> Seller ID:lmillerboys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CURRENT-201...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b9a3160e
> 
> 
> Please authenticate the bag, thank you!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## shanghaigirl88

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
Thank you for your quick response, Ellie! I will post the additonal pics once I get from the seller.


----------



## shanghaigirl88

The previous I was eyeing on had sold, here are two more items I am very interested in. would you please take a look and let me know what you think?

Item name: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Midnight PS1 Keepall Small
Item number:400278641775
seller ID: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400278641775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item nameROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT SMOKE PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
Item number:110781086783
seller ID; homme_trends_online
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110781086783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
also, for this bag, why it it a bit more expensive than other large size PS1? 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

shanghaigirl88 said:


> The previous I was eyeing on had sold, here are two more items I am very interested in. would you please take a look and let me know what you think?
> 
> Item name: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Midnight PS1 Keepall Small
> Item number:400278641775
> seller ID: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400278641775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp. The seller ****** is trusted though.



shanghaigirl88 said:


> Item nameROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT SMOKE PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
> Item number:110781086783
> seller ID; homme_trends_online
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110781086783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> also, for this bag, why it it a bit more expensive than other large size PS1?
> 
> Thank you!


This too looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp. I think the price reflects the location?


----------



## chokichoki

Hello!
Is this authentic?

Item: 270916910757
Seller: shopholic*bella
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091691075...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1126


Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

chokichoki said:


> Hello!
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item: 270916910757
> Seller: shopholic*bella
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091691075...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1126
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp. The first pic shows a Pouch not a medium though.


----------



## freedbyfashion

chancy said:


> Hi! I"m curious about this one.. TIA! ^_^
> 
> item: BNWT Medium Orchid Proenza Schouler PS1!
> Listing number: 220955248903
> Seller: momo721
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium-Orchid-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-/220955248903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3371f58907#ht_500wt_1413



Love this bag in the orchid color! Gorgeous bag for spring!


----------



## lvstratus

Please Ladies, have a look at this one:


item: 	PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG PRE-OWNED MINT DUSTBAG
Item number:250995846718
seller:madaboutsteve 
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item3a7084ae3e#ht_824wt_1176

Thanks


----------



## topdog

Could you authenticate these two bags, please?

1)
Item: Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small SADDLE NWT
Listing number: 330692142078
Seller: rlan618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfec9a3fe#ht_546wt_1336

2)
Item: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke 
Listing number: 260964349490
Seller: osussie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5017wt_1336

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lvstratus said:


> Please Ladies, have a look at this one:
> 
> 
> item: 	PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL MESSENGER BAG PRE-OWNED MINT DUSTBAG
> Item number:250995846718
> seller:madaboutsteve
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._s_Handbags&hash=item3a7084ae3e#ht_824wt_1176
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

topdog said:


> Could you authenticate these two bags, please?
> 
> 1)
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small SADDLE NWT
> Listing number: 330692142078
> Seller: rlan618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfec9a3fe#ht_546wt_1336
> 
> 2)
> Item: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke
> Listing number: 260964349490
> Seller: osussie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5017wt_1336
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, 1) looks ok but the pics are too small and taken a little sideways on the PS letters. I'd like to see better pics + pics of the inside and underside.

2) this looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap.


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

Can someone authenticate this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096489789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1063

listing #:
Seller: n/A
Link: see above
Item number: 260964897894
comments: low price, not sure if it is real?


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048

item #: 260964349490
Seller: osussie
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048
comments: I don't know much about the keep all small....


----------



## Elliespurse

bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096489789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1063
> 
> listing #:
> Seller: n/A
> Link: see above
> Item number: 260964897894
> comments: low price, not sure if it is real?


Hi, this is fake.



bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048
> 
> item #: 260964349490
> Seller: osussie
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048
> comments: I don't know much about the keep all small....



This is the same as post #1548, this looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap.


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same as post #1548, this looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap.



Thank you, I will request pictures


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same as post #1548, this looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap.



from #1551

Seller uploaded additional picture: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Qn7AUClztu8/T0e-1rcbYwI/AAAAAAAABKE/OntI8gATvPI/s800/photo-11.JPG

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Qn7AUClztu8/T0e-1rcbYwI/AAAAAAAABKE/OntI8gATvPI/s800/photo-11.JPG


----------



## Elliespurse

bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048
> 
> item #: 260964349490
> Seller: osussie
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26096434949...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4991wt_1048
> comments: I don't know much about the keep all small....





bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> from #1551
> 
> Seller uploaded additional picture: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Qn7AUClztu8/T0e-1rcbYwI/AAAAAAAABKE/OntI8gATvPI/s800/photo-11.JPG
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Qn7AUClztu8/T0e-1rcbYwI/AAAAAAAABKE/OntI8gATvPI/s800/photo-11.JPG



Thanks for the new pic, it looks ok but I still would like to see a larger pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## kitcat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
Item: AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke 90% New
Item number: 250997490551
Seller: hscheng108
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Proenza...item3a709dc377 

Hello.  Here are the additional pics requested.  Could someone please help to take a look and authenticate?  Thank you in advance!

http://s823.photobucket.com/albums/zz156/kitcat2_sales/Edit/


----------



## Elliespurse

kitcat said:


> Good morning!
> Could someone please help to authenticate this bag for me?  Greatly appreciate it!  Thnx!
> 
> Item: AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke 90% New
> Item number: 250997490551
> Seller: hscheng108
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Proenz...551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a709dc377





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





kitcat said:


> Thanks Elliespurse!  I'll ask for the additional pics.





kitcat said:


> Item: AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke 90% New
> Item number: 250997490551
> Seller: hscheng108
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Proenza...item3a709dc377
> 
> Hello.  Here are the additional pics requested.  Could someone please help to take a look and authenticate?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://s823.photobucket.com/albums/zz156/kitcat2_sales/Edit/



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.


----------



## kshop

Hi!  Can someone help me please? I bought this Black Medium PS1 (I assume this is the SS 2012 Gunmetal Hardware) from Hannah store in Hong Kong and I just wanna make sure it is authentic as I'm no Proenza expert.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

kshop said:


> Hi!  Can someone help me please? I bought this Black Medium PS1 (I assume this is the SS 2012 Gunmetal Hardware) from Hannah store in Hong Kong and I just wanna make sure it is authentic as I'm no Proenza expert.  Thanks in advance!



Hi, this is authentic.


Welcome to the forums and congrats on your gorgeous PS1


----------



## kshop

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your gorgeous PS1



Thanks!! Glad to know it is! Been wondering ever since I bought it cause it was my first time to buy from that store!


----------



## kitcat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.


 
Thank you Elliespurse!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Zip Case Wallet - 100% New & Authentic
Item number: 130653720248
Seller: coppper928
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6b918eb8#ht_500wt_1287

Can you help please? I have been wanting this color in it and would like to know if its authentic


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Zip Case Wallet - 100% New & Authentic
> Item number: 130653720248
> Seller: coppper928
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6b918eb8#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Can you help please? I have been wanting this color in it and would like to know if its authentic



Hi, the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters, logos and zipper pull + inside the bag.


----------



## shanghaigirl88

Item name: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG BLACK
Item number:260964897894
Seller ID: jimmy11407
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964897894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item name: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke MSRP $1450
Item number:260964349490
Seller ID: isyssue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964349490?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item name; Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small SADDLE NWT Rare Find
Item number: 330692142078
Seller ID: rlan618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330692142078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please authenticate these bag. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

shanghaigirl88 said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG BLACK
> Item number:260964897894
> Seller ID: jimmy11407
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964897894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Hi, this is fake. (also, same as post #1551)



shanghaigirl88 said:


> Item name: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke MSRP $1450
> Item number:260964349490
> Seller ID: isyssue (osussie)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964349490?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


This looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap. (same as post #1548)




shanghaigirl88 said:


> Item name; Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small SADDLE NWT Rare Find
> Item number: 330692142078
> Seller ID: rlan618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330692142078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate these bag. Thank you!


Looks ok but the pics are too small and taken a little sideways on the PS letters. I'd like to see better pics + pics of the inside and underside. (same as post #1548)


----------



## shanghaigirl88

Originally Posted by shanghaigirl88   
Item name: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke MSRP $1450
Item number:260964349490
Seller ID: isyssue (osussie)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964349490...84.m1438.l2649 

This looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap. (same as post #1548)


Seller has uploaded one more pic of the log on the strap, it is at the end of the listing. Thank you, Ellies!


----------



## Elliespurse

shanghaigirl88 said:


> Originally Posted by shanghaigirl88
> Item name: 100% Authentic NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Smoke MSRP $1450
> Item number:260964349490
> Seller ID: isyssue (osussie)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260964349490...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> This looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters + logo on the strap. (same as post #1548)
> 
> 
> Seller has uploaded one more pic of the log on the strap, it is at the end of the listing. Thank you, Ellies!



Thanks for the pic, it looks ok but I still would like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters in the bag.


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Item: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG BLACK
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: jimmy11407
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1104
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danaqt

TaraMinhTam said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG BLACK
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: jimmy11407
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1104
> Comments: Thanks in advance!


This bag has already been posted twice. It is fake. I reported it to EBay, so hopefully they'll take it down.


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Danaqt said:


> This bag has already been posted twice. It is fake. I reported it to EBay, so hopefully they'll take it down.



Oh wow, thank you!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there !

Can you help me with this item!
Is this authentic?

Thanks in advance!

PROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT BURGUNDY PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
Seller homme_trends_online
Item number:	120801461979
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c205406db


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi there !
> 
> Can you help me with this item!
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER 11AW NWT BURGUNDY PS1 LARGE CALF SATCHEL
> Seller homme_trends_online
> Item number:	120801461979
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c205406db



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.


----------



## electra007

Hello can you please help to Authenticate this clutch it says is ps11, its really hard to understand if it real or not. Thank you very much


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.



Hi there Elliespurse!
I'll try to ask some pics from the seller!
Thanks!!! )


----------



## Elliespurse

electra007 said:


> Hello can you please help to Authenticate this clutch it says is ps11, its really hard to understand if it real or not. Thank you very much



Hi, first impression is ok but I have to get back to you in eight hours when I'm at home. I'd also like to see more closeup pics of the inside, PS letters and hardware.


----------



## Elliespurse

electra007 said:


> Hello can you please help to Authenticate this clutch it says is ps11, its really hard to understand if it real or not. Thank you very much



Hi again, I would need more closeup pics of the PS letters, hardware and inside the bag + backside.


----------



## electra007

Elliespurse said:


> Hi again, I would need more closeup pics of the PS letters, hardware and inside the bag + backside.


Thank you very much for your fast replay! I will try to get more pictures!
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters, logos and zipper pull + inside the bag.





Ok Ill ask the seller. Thanks


----------



## NYCavalier

*Item name:* PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Crocodile Satchel Messenger Bag Purse $15K
*Item number:* 180823663781
*Seller ID:* the-designer-vault 
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...H_Handbags&hash=item2a19ee24a5#ht_1279wt_1320


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCavalier said:


> *Item name:* PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Crocodile Satchel Messenger Bag Purse $15K
> *Item number:* 180823663781
> *Seller ID:* the-designer-vault
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...H_Handbags&hash=item2a19ee24a5#ht_1279wt_1320



Hi, it could be ok but the pics are much too small to say anything more. It's not even clear if it has gold or silver hw. I'd like to see all pics in larger size + closeup pics of all strap hw, clasp logo, zipper pulls and PS letters inside the bag and pocket.


----------



## ruthfmc

Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 don't know the size
Item number: on Kijiji
(sorry if I'm not following the right format...I'm usually in the Bal forum )

Any chance this is real?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...s-wallets-Proenza-Schouler-W0QQAdIdZ355321691


----------



## Elliespurse

ruthfmc said:


> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 don't know the size
> Item number: on Kijiji
> (sorry if I'm not following the right format...I'm usually in the Bal forum )
> 
> Any chance this is real?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...s-wallets-Proenza-Schouler-W0QQAdIdZ355321691



Hi, no this is fake.


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Hello ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag please?

Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Saddle
Item number: 150769178946
Seller ID: cayoubridgou
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Saddle
> Item number: 150769178946
> Seller ID: cayoubridgou
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket (pic in listing is too much sideways) + logo on the clasp.


----------



## ruthfmc

Hubby just surprised me with this.  He says he knows it's authentic, but he won't tell me where he got it.  So I can't help myself.  Confirmation???


----------



## ruthfmc

A few more...


----------



## ruthfmc

Sorry...one more...don't know what you need.  I'm used to the Bal forum.


----------



## Elliespurse

ruthfmc said:


> Hubby just surprised me with this.  He says he knows it's authentic, but he won't tell me where he got it.  So I can't help myself.  Confirmation???





ruthfmc said:


> A few more...





ruthfmc said:


> Sorry...one more...don't know what you need.  I'm used to the Bal forum.



Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see lager pics + a closeup of the PS letters inside the pocket. I expect this to be an authentic PS1 though


----------



## ruthfmc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see lager pics + a closeup of the PS letters inside the pocket. I expect this to be an authentic PS1 though



Just confirmed that it's from Intermix, so I'm thinking authentic...

I'll post bigger pics in a reveal thread tomorrow.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## su6a12m3lon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket (pic in listing is too much sideways) + logo on the clasp.


Hi Elliespurse,

The seller just posted extra pictures

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150769178946?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Elliespurse

ruthfmc said:


> Just confirmed that it's from Intermix, so I'm thinking authentic...
> 
> I'll post bigger pics in a reveal thread tomorrow.  Thanks!!!!



Intermix is an authorized PS reseller, see the stockists on the PS website here http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#usa (all the way at the bottom of the list). Sweet hubby you have


----------



## Elliespurse

su6a12m3lon said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Saddle
> Item number: 150769178946
> Seller ID: cayoubridgou
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket (pic in listing is too much sideways) + logo on the clasp.





su6a12m3lon said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> The seller just posted extra pictures
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150769178946?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, this is authentic.


----------



## kmorse5509

What about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/220967393829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

kmorse5509 said:


> What about this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/220967393829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi and welcome, this is authentic.


----------



## larojibalnca

Can someone please help me authenticate this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4163106a75#ht_500wt_1168

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

larojibalnca said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4163106a75#ht_500wt_1168
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup of the PS letters inside the pocket + backside of the bag.


----------



## happyface101

hello ladies, 

pls authenticate this ps1 medium in lavender for me. thank you so much!

http://eshop.remixclothing.ca/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RMXPZ2

thanks again!


----------



## kmorse5509

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, this is authentic.


 
 Thanks so much! I am going back in forth between the Proenza Schouler and this Stella Mccartney. http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Auth-St...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256de835de
Please let me know if this is authentic!


----------



## louien

Item: large teal ps1
Listing number: 160757905792
Seller: wicked-drops
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Brand-New-Pr...Domain_211&hash=item256deaf980#ht_9458wt_1026

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Elliespurse

happyface101 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> pls authenticate this ps1 medium in lavender for me. thank you so much!
> 
> http://eshop.remixclothing.ca/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RMXPZ2
> 
> thanks again!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

kmorse5509 said:


> Thanks so much! I am going back in forth between the Proenza Schouler and this Stella Mccartney. http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Auth-St...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256de835de
> Please let me know if this is authentic!



Hi, you have to ask for authentication of the Stella Maccartney here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> Item: large teal ps1
> Listing number: 160757905792
> Seller: wicked-drops
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Brand-New-Pr...Domain_211&hash=item256deaf980#ht_9458wt_1026
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## louien

^Thanks!


----------



## Danaqt

Dear Elliespurse,
Could you please help me authenticate the bag below. I know is a listing that has ended (currently re-listed), but this has more pictures than the current one.

Item name: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1
Item number: 250956102505
Seller ID: paujo855
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=250956102505&nma=true&rt=nc&si=MbgTNQJFt5b7wc5Z8B0r8LmV%252B9Q%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1134


----------



## happyface101

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Hi elliespurse, 

thank you so much for your input. i am actually in the process of trying to get my money back. the owner of this store insists that he bought this at a sample sale from proenza schouler in new york and that this bag is from 2 seasons ago, hence the different hardware, etc. -- but i had a gut feeling that it was BS.  Again, thanks for the reply!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Danaqt said:


> Dear Elliespurse,
> Could you please help me authenticate the bag below. I know is a listing that has ended (currently re-listed), but this has more pictures than the current one.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1
> Item number: 250956102505
> Seller ID: paujo855
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=250956102505&nma=true&rt=nc&si=MbgTNQJFt5b7wc5Z8B0r8LmV%252B9Q%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1134



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## insekure

Hi Ellie,

Can you please help to verify the authenicity of this PS1 in Burgundy? Thanks!

http://imageshack.us/g/37/ps11a.jpg/


----------



## Elliespurse

insekure said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please help to verify the authenicity of this PS1 in Burgundy? Thanks!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/37/ps11a.jpg/



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## cookiedough

Hi Ellie,

Can you please help to verify the authenicity of this PS1 in Military? Thanks!


----------



## cookiedough

Hi Ellie,

Can you please also verify the authenicity of these PS1 as well?

1. 2012 Proenza Schouler PS1, Medium, Saddle 
ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Large Bag
ebay.com/itm/400282508468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400282508468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

cookiedough said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please help to verify the authenicity of this PS1 in Military? Thanks!



Hi, the pics are not very good in the color and it's hard to say if they show the same bag. I'd like to see better pics and closeups of the inside with the PS letters + logo on the clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

cookiedough said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please also verify the authenicity of these PS1 as well?
> 
> 1. 2012 Proenza Schouler PS1, Medium, Saddle
> ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2. 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Large Bag
> ebay.com/itm/400282508468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400282508468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, both looks ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on clasp, also larger overview pics.


----------



## cookiedough

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on clasp, also larger overview pics.


Thank you, Ellie. I will try to get better pictures!


----------



## cookiedough

Ellie, here are the pics provided by the seller:

1. 2012 Proenza Schouler PS1, Medium, Saddle 
ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260974525063...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

cookiedough said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please also verify the authenicity of these PS1 as well?
> 
> 1. 2012 Proenza Schouler PS1, Medium, Saddle
> ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on clasp, also larger overview pics.





cookiedough said:


> Thank you, Ellie. I will try to get better pictures!





cookiedough said:


> Ellie, here are the pics provided by the seller:
> 
> 1. 2012 Proenza Schouler PS1, Medium, Saddle
> ebay.com/itm/260974525063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260974525063...84.m1438.l2649



Thanks for the extra pics, they are not perfect but I'd say this is authentic.


----------



## cookiedough

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the extra pics, they are not perfect but I'd say this is authentic.


THANK YOU, Ellie!
I think I can provide more pics of the medium-military tomorrow.


----------



## chamischa

I really need to learn from you guys, please tell me how to differentiate the real one and the fake one..


----------



## chamischa

I would like to purchase a bag from ebay, buy how can I know if it's authentic, if in iOffer, they sell such a great replica, and I can't tell the difference at all.


----------



## chamischa

Dear all, 

Please authenticate this:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag
Item #: 280841171836
Item location:	VANCOUVER, BC, Canada
Seller: shopholic*bella (93*)
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=280834894453&ps=63&clkid=6960507467909100056

Please I really need your help, she has relisted the item several times. Never had anyone bidding on it, so... I'm really not sure if it's real or not.

Thank you Ladies.


----------



## Elliespurse

chamischa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag
> Item #: 280841171836
> Item location:	VANCOUVER, BC, Canada
> Seller: shopholic*bella (93*)
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=280834894453&ps=63&clkid=6960507467909100056
> 
> Please I really need your help, she has relisted the item several times. Never had anyone bidding on it, so... I'm really not sure if it's real or not.
> 
> Thank you Ladies.



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## chamischa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.



Thank you so much for your help.  may I ask a little of your knowledge, maybe explain to me a little how you a purse is real?


----------



## Elliespurse

chamischa said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  may I ask a little of your knowledge, maybe explain to me a little how you a purse is real?



It's years of experience as an owner and collector of these bags, we can't say more than this though (counterfeiters also read these threads). More in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=257&a=35


----------



## Allisonfaye

OMG!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb61b8326#ht_8521wt_1398


----------



## Elliespurse

Allisonfaye said:


> OMG!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...H_Handbags&hash=item2eb61b8326#ht_8521wt_1398



 I think this is a limited bag from 2009 and there was one posted before in this thread. The one in the auction could be ok but I would like to see more closeup pics.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Elliespurse said:


> I think this is a limited bag from 2009 and there was one posted before in this thread. The one in the auction could be ok but I would like to see more closeup pics.



Wow, really? I would have pegged this fake 99.9999%.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello everyone, can you please authenticate this one? 

Thank you.

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
Condition: Pre-owned
Item number:	280841171836
Item location:	VANCOUVER, BC, Canada
Seller: Shopholic*bella (93*)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280841171836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Hello everyone, can you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
> Condition: Pre-owned
> Item number:	280841171836
> Item location:	VANCOUVER, BC, Canada
> Seller: Shopholic*bella (93*)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280841171836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, this is authentic. (it's the same as post #1619)


----------



## megan4

is this authentic?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/76274833@N08/


----------



## Elliespurse

megan4 said:


> is this authentic?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76274833@N08/



Hi and welcome, this is authentic.


----------



## megan4

thank you!


----------



## chazzy

hi, can anybody help me out, is this authentic ?
thank you so much


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Violet/52720111

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Purple-Medium-bag/43449889

the second link, is it also in violet ?


----------



## Elliespurse

chazzy said:


> hi, can anybody help me out, is this authentic ?
> thank you so much
> 
> 1)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Violet/52720111
> 
> 2)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Purple-Medium-bag/43449889
> 
> the second link, is it also in violet ?



Hi, for 1) it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.

for 2) there are not enough pics, I'd like to see closeup pics of the hardware, logo on the closure, inside the bag, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

There have been sightly different purple/violet/viola colors released for fall every season, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/colors-through-the-seasons-706048.html


----------



## chazzy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, for 1) it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.
> 
> for 2) there are not enough pics, I'd like to see closeup pics of the hardware, logo on the closure, inside the bag, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> There have been sightly different purple/violet/viola colors released for fall every season, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/colors-through-the-seasons-706048.html



Here's the addition pics, she lowered the price, but theres a  chip or flaw in the sealant on the shoulder strap. is there something i can do about this ?? is it worthed ?? or i shud've just look for another one. thank you





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elliespurse

chazzy said:


> hi, can anybody help me out, is this authentic ?
> thank you so much
> 
> 1)
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Violet/52720111
> 
> 2) ....
> 
> the second link, is it also in violet ?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, for 1) it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.
> 
> for 2) there are not enough pics, I'd like to see closeup pics of the hardware, logo on the closure, inside the bag, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> There have been sightly different purple/violet/viola colors released for fall every season, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/colors-through-the-seasons-706048.html





chazzy said:


> Here's the addition pics, she lowered the price, but theres a  chip or flaw in the sealant on the shoulder strap. is there something i can do about this ?? is it worthed ?? or i shud've just look for another one. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hi and thank you for the extra pics, it is authentic.

The chip on the strap is small and it will hold up as it is. You could perhaps put on a little colored polish with tiny a q-tip for the looks.


----------



## Marcaine

Hi, can someone pls authenticate this

Item name : Proenza Schouler PS1 keep all small black NWT
Seller:  rlan618
location:  arcadia, Ca
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330703687866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you very much....


----------



## nygal0508

Dear pros.. please authenticate this:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Navy Blue 
Item number: 251023103466
Seller: sophiahello777 (1)
Item conditioned: Pre-owned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item3a722495ea

Many thanks


----------



## mj2005

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
Listing number: 251020441598
Seller: viciouslips
Link: xxxx
Comments: Condition - Preowned 
Seller also has additional photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/76235097@N04/sets/72157629606498123/

Please help me authenticate this bag! TIA!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Marcaine said:


> Hi, can someone pls authenticate this
> 
> Item name : Proenza Schouler PS1 keep all small black NWT
> Seller:  rlan618
> location:  arcadia, Ca
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330703687866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you very much....



Hi, it looks ok but the overall pics are small, I'd like to see larger pics of the inside + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Dear pros.. please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Navy Blue
> Item number: 251023103466
> Seller: sophiahello777 (1)
> Item conditioned: Pre-owned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item3a722495ea
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

mj2005 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Listing number: 251020441598
> Seller: viciouslips
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: Condition - Preowned
> Seller also has additional photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/76235097@N04/sets/72157629606498123/
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! TIA!!!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## nygal0508

Thank you Ellies,

How about this one

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium (military)
Item #: 60950221
Seller: jyce
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PS-Proenza-Schouler-Military-medium-PS1-SOLD-/60950221


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Thank you Ellies,
> 
> How about this one
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium (military)
> Item #: 60950221
> Seller: jyce
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PS-Proenza-Schouler-Military-medium-PS1-SOLD-/60950221



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## sosweetgrace

Hi! Could you help me to authenticate this bag?

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 medium
Seller:vargas0684

Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/sac-Proenza-...pour_femmes&hash=item1c24c28dea#ht_570wt_1270

Is it in the color saddle?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

sosweetgrace said:


> Hi! Could you help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 medium
> Seller:vargas0684
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/sac-Proenza-...pour_femmes&hash=item1c24c28dea#ht_570wt_1270
> 
> Is it in the color saddle?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. It looks like saddle color.


----------



## sosweetgrace

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. It looks like saddle color.



Thanks Elliespurse, I'll ask for more photos!


----------



## annsbanans

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Elliespurse, looks like the seller has since put up extra photos on the flickr link

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25102044...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

Would love to know the outcome of this also, thank you! x


----------



## Elliespurse

mj2005 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Listing number: 251020441598
> Seller: viciouslips
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: Condition - Preowned
> Seller also has additional photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/76235097@N04/sets/72157629606498123/
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! TIA!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.





annsbanans said:


> Elliespurse, looks like the seller has since put up extra photos on the flickr link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25102044...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Would love to know the outcome of this also, thank you! x



Hi and thank you for the extra pics, this is authentic.


----------



## blu_77

Hi Elliespurse. I need your expertise, please help authenticate....

Item: *BRAND NEW* Proenza Schouler Black Leather PS1 Pouchette Clutch 
Listing number: 230765581138
Seller: melpier
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230765581138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

blu_77 said:


> Hi Elliespurse. I need your expertise, please help authenticate....
> 
> Item: *BRAND NEW* Proenza Schouler Black Leather PS1 Pouchette Clutch
> Listing number: 230765581138
> Seller: melpier
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230765581138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank so much in advance!



Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the actual bag (just one is shown), inside, backside, PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the clasp. 3 of 4 pics are stock pics, not the actual bag.


----------



## ynz

Item: Proenza Schouler purple Leather PS1 medium size 
Listing number: private seller
Seller: private seller


----------



## Elliespurse

ynz said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler purple Leather PS1 medium size
> Listing number: private seller
> Seller: private seller



Hi, it looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, zipper pull + logo on the clasp.


----------



## blu_77

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the actual bag (just one is shown), inside, backside, PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the clasp. 3 of 4 pics are stock pics, not the actual bag.



Thanks Elliespurse. I'll ask the seller. I'll post them when I get them.....


----------



## ynz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, zipper pull + logo on the clasp.



thanks i will request for more pictures!


----------



## cookiedough

Hi Ellie,

Can you please verify the authenicity of these PS1 as well?

1.  PS1 Small Tabbaco
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460222a104

2. PS1 Medium Military
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5675028

THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

cookiedough said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please verify the authenicity of these PS1 as well?
> 
> 1.  PS1 Small Tabbaco
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460222a104
> 
> 2. PS1 Medium Military
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5675028
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## cookiedough

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.


THANK YOU, Ellie!


----------



## elaine_sally

Hi lovely experts, can you help to authenticate this bag? thank you in advance 


Item Name : Proenza Schouler Keepall Small 
Link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRI...-2011-Midnight-Leather-with-Silver-H/63449041
Seller: Juliela
Comments:  Do you know this size comparasion between this keepall small and balenciaga city by any chance. I am new to Proenza bag. 

thank you again ~


----------



## Elliespurse

elaine_sally said:


> Hi lovely experts, can you help to authenticate this bag? thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name : Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
> Link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRI...-2011-Midnight-Leather-with-Silver-H/63449041
> Seller: Juliela
> Comments:  Do you know this size comparasion between this keepall small and balenciaga city by any chance. I am new to Proenza bag.
> 
> thank you again ~



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logos on the strap and fold-over closure.

(for the size there are great comparison pics in the PS reference lib here)


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logos on the strap and fold-over closure.
> 
> (for the size there are great comparison pics in the PS reference lib here)


 
Thank you, i will ask seller for the pictures.


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Can I get some help authenticating these bags?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Auth PS1 Small Leather Satchel - Burgundy - BNWT!
Listing number: 300683533213
Seller: shopluxuria 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30068353321...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10970wt_1124
Comments: Thank you!

and

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Bronze Leather Guaranteed Authentic $1,995
Listing number: 130668699754
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130668699754?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_532wt_891
Comments: Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

TaraMinhTam said:


> Can I get some help authenticating these bags?
> 
> 1)
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Auth PS1 Small Leather Satchel - Burgundy - BNWT!
> Listing number: 300683533213
> Seller: shopluxuria
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30068353321...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10970wt_1124
> Comments: Thank you!
> 
> and
> 
> 2)
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Bronze Leather Guaranteed Authentic $1,995
> Listing number: 130668699754
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130668699754?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_532wt_891
> Comments: Thank you again!



Hi, 1) is authentic.

2) looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown).


----------



## vastrianta

here are the images please let me know if i should ask for anytging else
thanks in advance


----------



## bedhead

This looks ok to me, but I would like another opinion.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch - Burgundy with Brass - Crossbody Style
Seller: Juliela
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...-Burgundy-with-Brass-crossbody-style/65261571
Comments: I have already sent a note to the seller asking for additional photos and will post them when I get them.


----------



## Elliespurse

bedhead said:


> This looks ok to me, but I would like another opinion.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch - Burgundy with Brass - Crossbody Style
> Seller: Juliela
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...-Burgundy-with-Brass-crossbody-style/65261571
> Comments: I have already sent a note to the seller asking for additional photos and will post them when I get them.



Hi, yes it looks ok, but more closeup pics are needed as you say.


----------



## ubbibb

Hi, pls help me on this one.

Item: Ps1 medium Saddle
I am most worried about the leather tag which has no thread on the lower side 
This is what I never see from other bags. Is there changing or something? Truly believe (and hope) this is authentic one.
Many thx in advance.

http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-8.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-11.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-12.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-13.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-14.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-15.jpg
http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/ubbibb/photo-4.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

ubbibb said:


> Hi, pls help me on this one.
> 
> Item: Ps1 medium Saddle
> I am most worried about the leather tag which has no thread on the lower side
> This is what I never see from other bags. Is there changing or something? Truly believe (and hope) this is authentic one.
> Many thx in advance.



Hi, it's authentic. Some PS1:s has leather tags like this.


----------



## bedhead

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it looks ok, but more closeup pics are needed as you say.



Here are more photos from the seller.


----------



## Elliespurse

bedhead said:


> This looks ok to me, but I would like another opinion.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch - Burgundy with Brass - Crossbody Style
> Seller: Juliela
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...-Burgundy-with-Brass-crossbody-style/65261571
> Comments: I have already sent a note to the seller asking for additional photos and will post them when I get them.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it looks ok, but more closeup pics are needed as you say.





bedhead said:


> Here are more photos from the seller.



Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## ubbibb

Thank you so much ^^


----------



## elaine_sally

elaine_sally said:


> Hi lovely experts, can you help to authenticate this bag? thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name : Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
> Link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRI...-2011-Midnight-Leather-with-Silver-H/63449041
> Seller: Juliela
> Comments: Do you know this size comparasion between this keepall small and balenciaga city by any chance. I am new to Proenza bag.
> 
> thank you again ~


 


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logos on the strap and fold-over closure.
> 
> (for the size there are great comparison pics in the PS reference lib here)


 
Dear Ellie, these are the extra photos which seller send to me , can you help me to authenticate again . many thanks !!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

elaine_sally said:


> Hi lovely experts, can you help to authenticate this bag? thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name : Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
> Link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRI...-2011-Midnight-Leather-with-Silver-H/63449041
> Seller: Juliela
> Comments:  Do you know this size comparasion between this keepall small and balenciaga city by any chance. I am new to Proenza bag.
> 
> thank you again ~





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logos on the strap and fold-over closure.
> 
> (for the size there are great comparison pics in the PS reference lib here)





elaine_sally said:


> Thank you, i will ask seller for the pictures.





elaine_sally said:


> Dear Ellie, these are the extra photos which seller send to me , can you help me to authenticate again . many thanks !!!!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, they are small but I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, they are small but I'd say it's authentic.


 
Thank you so much for the authenticated, if you wanna see larger pictures, this is the link for the larger pictures. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/elprincecharming/March262012?authkey=Gv1sRgCMW_itrcut36TA# 

thank you again ~~


----------



## elaine_sally

elaine_sally said:


> Hi lovely experts, can you help to authenticate this bag? thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name : Proenza Schouler Keepall Small
> Link : http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRI...-2011-Midnight-Leather-with-Silver-H/63449041
> Seller: Juliela
> Comments: Do you know this size comparasion between this keepall small and balenciaga city by any chance. I am new to Proenza bag.
> 
> thank you again ~


 


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logos on the strap and fold-over closure.
> 
> (for the size there are great comparison pics in the PS reference lib here)


 
Hi dear Ellie, can you tell me is this color midnight is a classic color and keepall is a classic style to collect? thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

elaine_sally said:


> Thank you so much for the authenticated, if you wanna see larger pictures, this is the link for the larger pictures.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/elprincecharming/March262012?authkey=Gv1sRgCMW_itrcut36TA#
> 
> 
> thank you again ~~


Thanks, it's authentic.


elaine_sally said:


> Hi dear Ellie, can you tell me is this color midnight is a classic color and keepall is a classic style to collect? thank you so much



Yes the midnight has been a permanent classic color over the years and the keep all is also a classic style besides the PS1 satchel and the PS11.


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Yes the midnight has been a permanent classic color over the years and the keep all is also a classic style besides the PS1 satchel and the PS11.


 

Thank you so much !!!!!


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, 1) is authentic.
> 
> 2) looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown).


 

Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## Cacau

Dear gals, almost didn't ask because this one does look fishy... but

2012 Auth Proenza Schouler brown large bag
Item number: 190658486913
aladinas26
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190658486913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Tks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Dear gals, almost didn't ask because this one does look fishy... but
> 
> 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler brown large bag
> Item number: 190658486913
> aladinas26
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190658486913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Tks!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see more pics/closeup pics of the backside, underside, inside, strap hw, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.


----------



## Cacau

Dear Ellie,
While I work on getting the other pics for the one I asked about earlier (btw, is that a smoke one? Owner couldn't tell), I have here another querie.

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchelmisscorina07
Item number: 180850178142

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...42?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1b82b85e

Pretty please  Tks!


----------



## ynz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, zipper pull + logo on the clasp.



hi i have already requested more pictures hope this will help!

thanks for your time!


----------



## Cacau

Dear Ellie,
These are the pics I got from the owner, do they help you?

http://s1170.photobucket.com/albums/r538/lcveck/?action=view&current=DSC04583.jpg

Sorry I couldn't upload them here.
Tks, C.


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Dear Ellie,
> While I work on getting the other pics for the one I asked about earlier (btw, is that a smoke one? Owner couldn't tell), I have here another querie.
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel
> misscorina07
> Item number: 180850178142
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...42?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1b82b85e
> 
> Pretty please  Tks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket. Also, the pics in the listing text looks like stock pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

ynz said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler purple Leather PS1 medium size
> Listing number: private seller
> Seller: private seller





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, zipper pull + logo on the clasp.





ynz said:


> thanks i will request for more pictures!





ynz said:


> hi i have already requested more pictures hope this will help!
> 
> thanks for your time!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Dear gals, almost didn't ask because this one does look fishy... but
> 
> 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler brown large bag
> Item number: 190658486913
> aladinas26
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190658486913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Tks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see more pics/closeup pics of the backside, underside, inside, strap hw, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.





Cacau said:


> Dear Ellie,
> These are the pics I got from the owner, do they help you?
> 
> http://s1170.photobucket.com/albums/r538/lcveck/?action=view&current=DSC04583.jpg
> 
> Sorry I couldn't upload them here.
> Tks, C.



Hi, it's authentic. It looks more like the birch color than smoke.


----------



## ynz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thanks&#65281;


----------



## nygal0508

Dear experts,

Please help to authenticate this purse

Many thanks,

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 in Medium Satchel in Orchid
Item #: 270945584885
COndition: New with Tag
Seller: guaranteed3029 (616*)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f159d86f5


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this purse
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 in Medium Satchel in Orchid
> Item #: 270945584885
> COndition: New with Tag
> Seller: guaranteed3029 (616*)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f159d86f5



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a misc notice: we have now looked at more authentic PS bags than fakes in this thread for the first time in many years (160 against 158)


----------



## nygal0508

Elliespurse said:


> Just a misc notice: we have now looked at more authentic PS bags than fakes in this thread for the first time in many years (160 against 158)



That's great news then ) more people suporting authentic stuff with a lil less money compare to people who just want to rip us off with cheap fake purse.


----------



## nygal0508

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.





Received the reply with many thanks Ellie ))


----------



## superchubby

Item: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Orchid PS1 Medium Bag
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40028922...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4752wt_689

Can someone help me to authenticate this bag....please......


----------



## Elliespurse

superchubby said:


> Item: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Orchid PS1 Medium Bag
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40028922...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4752wt_689
> 
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag....please......



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp. ****** is a trusted seller though.


----------



## superchubby

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp. ****** is a trusted seller though.



Thank you Elliespurse....will request for more photos!


----------



## nygal0508

Hello experts,

Please see this bag and let me know if this is authentic

Many thanks

Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Orchid
Item condition: New tih defects
Seller: ****** (3472*)
Item#: 390406581641
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-P...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae60bad89


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please see this bag and let me know if this is authentic
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Orchid
> Item condition: New tih defects
> Seller: ****** (3472*)
> Item#: 390406581641
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-P...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae60bad89



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## nygal0508

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.


Thank you Ellie,

One more thing and I'm done asking for this week. Hahhahaha! The item is going to be re-list tonight.

Item: Proenza Schouler MEdium PS 1 in Military Green
Item condition: Pre-owned
Item number: 150785752242
Seller: aevanoff7 (97*)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Thank you Ellie,
> 
> One more thing and I'm done asking for this week. Hahhahaha! The item is going to be re-list tonight.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler MEdium PS 1 in Military Green
> Item condition: Pre-owned
> Item number: 150785752242
> Seller: aevanoff7 (97*)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the same closeup pics but clear (they are blurry). Also, it's probably from 2010 or early 2011 season.


----------



## BabyK

Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Satchel, Black Leather, AUTH.
Item number: 270948572132
Seller: bagambition
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...132?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15cb1be4

Please authenticate , TIA!!


----------



## Elliespurse

BabyK said:


> Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Satchel, Black Leather, AUTH.
> Item number: 270948572132
> Seller: bagambition
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...132?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15cb1be4
> 
> Please authenticate , TIA!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## estherlhk

Hi there,

Item: PS1 Medium Burgundy
Seller: Private Seller

Link 1:
http://chienling0521.pixnet.net/blog/post/29574333-[proenza-schouler]品牌介紹-ps1-medium-bag-紅葡萄酒

or Link 2:
http://chienling0521.pixnet.net/album/set/16852534

Please authenticate this bag, many thanks!


----------



## leamb

Hi please authenticate! 

Thanks in advance!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 pouch - tangerine
COndition: New with Tag
Seller: cloutshoppe.com
Link: http://www.cloutshoppe.com/main/product/name/ps1+small+leather+satchel/cid/1167/pid/4274


----------



## Elliespurse

estherlhk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium Burgundy
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> Link 1:
> http://chienling0521.pixnet.net/blog/post/29574333-[proenza-schouler]品牌介紹-ps1-medium-bag-紅葡萄酒
> 
> or Link 2:
> http://chienling0521.pixnet.net/album/set/16852534
> 
> Please authenticate this bag, many thanks!



Hi and welcome, it could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside, PS letters inside the the bag and inside the pocket, zipper pull and logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

leamb said:


> Hi please authenticate!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 pouch - tangerine
> COndition: New with Tag
> Seller: cloutshoppe.com
> Link: http://www.cloutshoppe.com/main/product/name/ps1+small+leather+satchel/cid/1167/pid/4274



Hi, it looks like an online store selling new bags. The bag looks ok and the website is in SG. They are not listed on the PS reseller list though (http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international), it's just that authorized PS resellers has service for repairs etc if something happens to the bag.


----------



## leamb

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks like an online store selling new bags. The bag looks ok and the website is in SG. They are not listed on the PS reseller list though (http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international), it's just that authorized PS resellers has service for repairs etc if something happens to the bag.



Thanks! So the bag is ok right? It's a subsidiary of our local mail service that's very well known heh. Guess they wouldn't wana mess with their reputation also


----------



## Elliespurse

leamb said:


> Thanks! So the bag is ok right? It's a subsidiary of our local mail service that's very well known heh. Guess they wouldn't wana mess with their reputation also



Hi, the bag looks ok but it's probably stock pics and not the actual bag you receive. We usually wants to see more detail pics of the actual item for a full authentication.


----------



## 4213jen

Please authenticate this bag:
Item name : Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel 
Seller: chine5
Item number: 140734095234
LInk: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140734095234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks for your time and advice


----------



## Elliespurse

4213jen said:


> Please authenticate this bag:
> Item name : Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel
> Seller: chine5
> Item number: 140734095234
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140734095234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your time and advice



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## 4213jen

Thanks. Thought it might be too good to be true!



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


----------



## leamb

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, the bag looks ok but it's probably stock pics and not the actual bag you receive. We usually wants to see more detail pics of the actual item for a full authentication.



Hello! Me again, I've received the bag, could u please help me authenticate?

I can't seem to load from the app, so here is the link to the album:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v238/leamb/Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch 2011 FW Tangerine/

I'm not sure if I took enough pictures or if I took the right ones, please lemme know if I need more 

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

leamb said:


> Hello! Me again, I've received the bag, could u please help me authenticate?
> 
> I can't seem to load from the app, so here is the link to the album:
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v238/leamb/Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch 2011 FW Tangerine/
> 
> I'm not sure if I took enough pictures or if I took the right ones, please lemme know if I need more
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

And it's gorgeous!!  Congrats on the beauty!


----------



## leamb

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> And it's gorgeous!!  Congrats on the beauty!



Yay! Thank you


----------



## Pinkmilk

Hello All,

After reading a bunch of these authenticity threads I'm afraid I may have purchased a fake even though the website prohibits such items. Please ease my worries and let me know about this purse. Thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Large Keep All in Navy SS11
Item Condition: Pre-owned
Seller: Clairmond
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-2011-Navy-Suede-Large-Keep-All-LKA-Silver-Hardware-RESERVED-/38666329
Comments: She claims the studs on the back were missing when she purchased it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pinkmilk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After reading a bunch of these authenticity threads I'm afraid I may have purchased a fake even though the website prohibits such items. Please ease my worries and let me know about this purse. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Large Keep All in Navy SS11
> Item Condition: Pre-owned
> Seller: Clairmond
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-2011-Navy-Suede-Large-Keep-All-LKA-Silver-Hardware-RESERVED-/38666329
> Comments: She claims the studs on the back were missing when she purchased it.



Hi, it's authentic.

And Congrats to a gorgeous bag


----------



## Pinkmilk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> And Congrats to a gorgeous bag



YAY! My boyfriend said, "I told you so!" and told me to stop worrying! Thank you for calming my heart! And yay! I can't wait to share it with you all!


----------



## acn45

Hi, please authencicate this clutch. Just let me know if you need to see more photos

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette Black
Item Condition: Pre-owned
Seller: Bought in person
Comments: The bag is used, so there are a few scratches


----------



## Elliespurse

acn45 said:


> Hi, please authencicate this clutch. Just let me know if you need to see more photos
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette Black
> Item Condition: Pre-owned
> Seller: Bought in person
> Comments: The bag is used, so there are a few scratches



Hi, I'm really sorry but it's fake.


----------



## HappyG

Are these two bags authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall in Smoke
Listing number: 400290379871
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400290379871#ht_3252wt_1168

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall in Midnight
Listing number: 390407970091
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390407970091#ht_3246wt_1168


----------



## Elliespurse

HappyG said:


> Are these two bags authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall in Smoke
> Listing number: 400290379871
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400290379871#ht_3252wt_1168
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall in Midnight
> Listing number: 390407970091
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390407970091#ht_3246wt_1168



Hi, everything looks ok and the seller is trusted. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the clasp for full authentication though.


----------



## punpun11

Hi expert

Could you please authenticate this?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (Gorgeous "Tobacco" Brown! sz. Lrg)
Listing number: 170822651312
Seller: whitney.roses2.adam ( 0 )  

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17082265131...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2218wt_1185

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

punpun11 said:


> Hi expert
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (Gorgeous "Tobacco" Brown! sz. Lrg)
> Listing number: 170822651312
> Seller: whitney.roses2.adam ( 0 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17082265131...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2218wt_1185
> 
> Thank you



Hi and welcome, this is fake.


----------



## sinfeld2412

Hi there,

Can you please tell me if this is authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190658486913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


I have already received the bag but feel unsecure if it is authentic. The leather is very soft and all it seems ok, but I thought there was a tag from a shop and a dustbag. I can post some more pictures if you wish.

Thanks a lot in advance and regards Susanne /Denmark


----------



## Elliespurse

sinfeld2412 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190658486913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> 
> I have already received the bag but feel unsecure if it is authentic. The leather is very soft and all it seems ok, but I thought there was a tag from a shop and a dustbag. I can post some more pictures if you wish.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and regards Susanne /Denmark



Hi and welcome! It's authentic because we already looked at this bag in post #1683 with additional pics. You could post your own pics here too if you want. Congrats anyway.


----------



## cookiedough

Hi, Ellie - Could you please authenticate this Large PS1 Military? I won the auction on ebey (the folllowing link is identical listing - the seller relisted the same bag)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180862907123

Before I make a payment, I was able to receive the pictures for authentication, please check for me! Thank you:


----------



## Elliespurse

cookiedough said:


> Hi, Ellie - Could you please authenticate this Large PS1 Military? I won the auction on ebey (the folllowing link is identical listing - the seller relisted the same bag)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180862907123
> 
> Before I make a payment, I was able to receive the pictures for authentication, please check for me! Thank you:



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## sinfeld2412

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! It's authentic because we already looked at this bag in post #1683 with additional pics. You could post your own pics here too if you want. Congrats anyway.



Thanks a lot. How exciting. I cannot find put how to post pics


----------



## Elliespurse

sinfeld2412 said:


> Thanks a lot. How exciting. I cannot find put how to post pics



There are some guides for posting pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/ (the sticky thread at the top)

Good luck.


----------



## cookiedough

elliespurse said:


> hi, this is authentic.


thank you!


----------



## sinfeld2412

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! It's authentic because we already looked at this bag in post #1683 with additional pics. You could post your own pics here too if you want. Congrats anyway.


 I herby send you some more pictures as I would like to be 100% sure that it is authentic. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

sinfeld2412 said:


> I herby send you some more pictures as I would like to be 100% sure that it is authentic. Thank you so much in advance.



Thank you, I look forward to see your pics. (you could also upload on Photobucket.com and post a link here if you have problem posting)


----------



## sinfeld2412

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you, I look forward to see your pics. (you could also upload on Photobucket.com and post a link here if you have problem posting)


 

http://s1079.photobucket.com/albums/w514/sinfeld2412/

Finally I found out fter 1 hour in trying different ways.


----------



## Elliespurse

sinfeld2412 said:


> http://s1079.photobucket.com/albums/w514/sinfeld2412/
> 
> Finally I found out fter 1 hour in trying different ways.



Thank you for your pics, it's authentic. 

And it looks like gorgeous soft leather  Congrats on your PS1!!


----------



## sinfeld2412

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for your pics, it's authentic.
> 
> And it looks like gorgeous soft leather  Congrats on your PS1!!


 
OMG, thanks a lot. Unfortunately I am not 100 pct sure it is my type of bag, so I am thinking of selling it again but now I can do it with good conscience.


----------



## smarts

Please help me authenticate this PS Continental Wallet that I recently bought.  I can send additional pictures once I receive it. 

Seller:  bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Scho...ontinental-wallet/SEARCH/319024401/detail.fly

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

smarts said:


> Please help me authenticate this PS Continental Wallet that I recently bought.  I can send additional pictures once I receive it.
> 
> Seller:  bluefly.com
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Scho...ontinental-wallet/SEARCH/319024401/detail.fly
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it looks ok so far but it's probably stock pics. Post additional pics here when you receive it.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello experts,

Please help me authenticate this, 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS medium leather bag
Listing number: 150798910072
Seller: cooperj23 (2)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231c50c278
Comments: Pre-owned with minor defects, the seller is new on ebay, so I don't know it she/he is reliable hence, i need your help to decide whether to bid or not.

Many thanks )


----------



## Elliespurse

nygal0508 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this,
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS medium leather bag
> Listing number: 150798910072
> Seller: cooperj23 (2)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231c50c278
> Comments: Pre-owned with minor defects, the seller is new on ebay, so I don't know it she/he is reliable hence, i need your help to decide whether to bid or not.
> 
> Many thanks )



Hi, it's authentic. It could be Coral from spring/summer-11.


----------



## materialgirl76

Item: Proenza Schouler Keep All Small Black
Item Condition: New
Seller: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html

Comments: Its looks OK to me and I have PS shopper fish tote, paperbag tote, mochilla tote, wallets all bought from Proenza Schouler.com or Barneys this is my first time with ****** and I just wanted a second opinion. Bag arrived yesterday. 

I had trouble attaching the pics but I was able to load them to photobucket :
http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t412/materialgirl76/


----------



## Elliespurse

materialgirl76 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Keep All Small Black
> Item Condition: New
> Seller: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html
> 
> Comments: Its looks OK to me and I have PS shopper fish tote, paperbag tote, mochilla tote, wallets all bought from Proenza Schouler.com or Barneys this is my first time with ****** and I just wanted a second opinion. Bag arrived yesterday.
> 
> I had trouble attaching the pics but I was able to load them to photobucket :
> http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t412/materialgirl76/



Hi and welcome! It's authentic.

And congrats to a gorgeous bag, I like the new gunmetal hw.


----------



## smarts

Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
Item Condition:  New
Seller:  Rue la la

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/smarts5/

Thank you!


----------



## smarts

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but it's probably stock pics. Post additional pics here when you receive it.



Ok thanks. I'll send pics once it arrives.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## materialgirl76

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

smarts said:


> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
> Item Condition:  New
> Seller:  Rue la la
> 
> http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/smarts5/
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## smarts

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Fabulous!  Thank you so much!


----------



## pepper12

I am yet to get a first PS1!! Please help me authenticate this bag! thanks~~
Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Military Medium PS1 Bag
seller: happy_dayzzz 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Elliespurse

pepper12 said:


> I am yet to get a first PS1!! Please help me authenticate this bag! thanks~~
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Military Medium PS1 Bag
> seller: happy_dayzzz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp and zipper pull + backside of the bag.


----------



## pepper12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp and zipper pull + backside of the bag.



Thanks! will ask the seller for the pics : )


----------



## vastrianta

hello
title:Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 medium leather bag

seller:joyzy10 
item number:330720402656
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Elliespurse

vastrianta said:


> hello
> title:Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 medium leather bag
> 
> seller:joyzy10
> item number:330720402656
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## chancy

Hi! I didnt see this one posted yet.. TIA! 
Title: Proenza Schouler AUTHENTIC Large PS1 in SOLD OUT Violet - Perfect for Spring!
Item: 320890919984
Seller: tothetradeonlyfabrics
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-AUTHENTIC-Large-PS1-SOLD-OUT-Violet-Perfect-Spring-/320890919984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab696dc30#ht_596wt_1342


----------



## leamb

Hi! i know runin2 is one of the "authorised"sellers for PS1. But would prefer to authenticate anyway, just to be safe! 

PS1 Pouch Orchid
Runin2.com


























can i check, other than these pics, what other pics do i typically need to authenticate a Proenza bag?

thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

leamb said:


> Hi! i know runin2 is one of the "authorised"sellers for PS1. But would prefer to authenticate anyway, just to be safe!
> 
> PS1 Pouch Orchid
> Runin2.com
> 
> 
> can i check, other than these pics, what other pics do i typically need to authenticate a Proenza bag?
> 
> thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.

I check everything in the pics, but I'd usually like to see overall views from all sides and the closeup pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Hi! I didnt see this one posted yet.. TIA!
> Title: Proenza Schouler AUTHENTIC Large PS1 in SOLD OUT Violet - Perfect for Spring!
> Item: 320890919984
> Seller: tothetradeonlyfabrics
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-AUTHENTIC-Large-PS1-SOLD-OUT-Violet-Perfect-Spring-/320890919984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab696dc30#ht_596wt_1342



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## hotmotha

Hi,
Can anyone please authenticate this for me?
Thanks heaps!

Seller: elainey 
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large bag in Saddle colour leather tote messenger
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...gs_Handbags&hash=item231c5acd6e#ht_577wt_1315


----------



## Elliespurse

hotmotha said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please authenticate this for me?
> Thanks heaps!
> 
> Seller: elainey
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large bag in Saddle colour leather tote messenger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...gs_Handbags&hash=item231c5acd6e#ht_577wt_1315



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## leamb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I check everything in the pics, but I'd usually like to see overall views from all sides and the closeup pics.



Thank you once again!!!


----------



## liber

Please help me to check this....
http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/f34671541

Appreciate!!


----------



## Elliespurse

liber said:


> Please help me to check this....
> http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/f34671541
> 
> Appreciate!!



Hi and welcome! I'm sorry I can't see the page.

Perhaps you could attach pics here or upload on photobucket.com and post the link here.


----------



## liber

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! I'm sorry I can't see the page.
> 
> Perhaps you could attach pics here or upload on photobucket.com and post the link here.



Oh..Sorry. I attached. Please help me to identify~ Appreciate.


----------



## Elliespurse

liber said:


> Oh..Sorry. I attached. Please help me to identify~ Appreciate.



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.


----------



## trendyaznchica

Seller: daniellefreedom812012
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium messenger bag (Tobacco)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-messenger-bag-Tobacco-/270959483354

Besides the other red flags in this auction, I want to settle an internal debate over whether this is authentic. The main picture and the last picture in the description show bags that look different, no? Please help! Much thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

trendyaznchica said:


> Seller: daniellefreedom812012
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium messenger bag (Tobacco)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-messenger-bag-Tobacco-/270959483354
> 
> Besides the other red flags in this auction, I want to settle an internal debate over whether this is authentic. The main picture and the last picture in the description show bags that look different, no? Please help! Much thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Gummichild

Hello.  I would like to bid on this bag but wanted to see if it was authentic.  Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item231c50c278#ht_500wt_1169


----------



## Elliespurse

Gummichild said:


> Hello.  I would like to bid on this bag but wanted to see if it was authentic.  Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item231c50c278#ht_500wt_1169



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same as post #1735.


----------



## liber

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.



I attached the pics you said for your check.
Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

liber said:


> Please help me to check this....
> http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/f34671541
> 
> Appreciate!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! I'm sorry I can't see the page.
> 
> Perhaps you could attach pics here or upload on photobucket.com and post the link here.





liber said:


> Oh..Sorry. I attached. Please help me to identify~ Appreciate.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.





liber said:


> I attached the pics you said for your check.
> Thank you.



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## liber

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Katjamo

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for your pics, it's authentic.
> 
> And it looks like gorgeous soft leather  Congrats on your PS1!!



Which colour is it? I am thinking of buying it


----------



## smarts

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but it's probably stock pics. Post additional pics here when you receive it.



Hi! My wallet arrived today from BlueFly.com. 

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/smarts5/PS Continental Wallet/

Please help me by authenticating.

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

smarts said:


> Hi! My wallet arrived today from BlueFly.com.
> 
> http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/smarts5/PS Continental Wallet/
> 
> Please help me by authenticating.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!


----------



## smarts

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!



Thanks again!


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi ladies,

can anyone please help me authenticate this PS1 medium in midnight?
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

PinkPudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> can anyone please help me authenticate this PS1 medium in midnight?
> thanks a lot in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## PinkPudding

thank you so much!! 


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ilhanjia

Can anyone please check this PS1 Tote in Saddle? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ilhanjia said:


> Can anyone please check this PS1 Tote in Saddle? Thanks



Hi and welcome, it's authentic.


----------



## sharilie

Hi! Can I please have your opinion on this Keepall? For me it looks good but I'm not familiar with PS. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

sharilie said:


> Hi! Can I please have your opinion on this Keepall? For me it looks good but I'm not familiar with PS. Thanks for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, just received from seller, is it look good?
need help~~~ TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> dear experts, just received from seller, is it look good?
> need help~~~ TIA



Hi, it's authentic.


And it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## sharilie

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Divealicious

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER "Keep All", NP 890&euro;, m. Kaufbeleg, neuwertig 
Item no: 270960607163 
Seller: psjassu
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/270960607163...07163&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Can you have a look at this one please? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Divealicious said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER "Keep All", NP 890&euro;, m. Kaufbeleg, neuwertig
> Item no: 270960607163
> Seller: psjassu
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/270960607163...07163&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Can you have a look at this one please? Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #1777.


----------



## Divealicious

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #1777.



 Oh sorry for double posting, I think search doesn't work very well on my mobile :s thanks!


----------



## eg.hiroko

Hi! Can i get your help to authentic these picture sent from a local reseller?

Item: PS 1 Large Saddle
Link:
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/56/image4qj.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2148/image3wm.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3844/image2tg.jpg 
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5233/imagelhj.jpg 

Appreciate your help


----------



## Elliespurse

eg.hiroko said:


> Hi! Can i get your help to authentic these picture sent from a local reseller?
> 
> Item: PS 1 Large Saddle
> Link:
> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/56/image4qj.jpg
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2148/image3wm.jpg
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3844/image2tg.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5233/imagelhj.jpg
> 
> Appreciate your help



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to tpf!


----------



## eikib

hi Elliespurse! would you mind to have a look of this for me please? thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110868187169#ht_607wt_1139


----------



## Elliespurse

eikib said:


> hi Elliespurse! would you mind to have a look of this for me please? thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110868187169#ht_607wt_1139



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like the color Silver suede from fall-10.


----------



## eikib

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It looks like the color Silver suede from fall-10.



Thanks for your help Elliepurse!


----------



## ilhanjia

Hi Elliespurse here is another PS Tote Saddle , could you please take a look? Thanks!!!!
http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh521/lsheng010/


----------



## Elliespurse

ilhanjia said:


> Hi Elliespurse here is another PS Tote Saddle , could you please take a look? Thanks!!!!
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh521/lsheng010/



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## camomile89

hi experts 
could you please have a look at this one for me:

item: Sac PS1 Proenza Schouler
seller: speculogatul
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-PS1-Proenza-...pour_femmes&hash=item460228353b#ht_500wt_1267

thank you sooo much for your time and exertise!!


----------



## Elliespurse

camomile89 said:


> hi experts
> could you please have a look at this one for me:
> 
> item: Sac PS1 Proenza Schouler
> seller: speculogatul
> link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-PS1-Proenza-...pour_femmes&hash=item460228353b#ht_500wt_1267
> 
> thank you sooo much for your time and exertise!!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## camomile89

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## MabelMad

Hi there would you check this one for me please

PS1 Tote

seller onepinkmarkettoo

item number 130689847940

link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130689847940#ht_532wt_907

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

MabelMad said:


> Hi there would you check this one for me please
> 
> PS1 Tote
> 
> seller onepinkmarkettoo
> 
> item number 130689847940
> 
> link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130689847940#ht_532wt_907
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## MabelMad

Thank you .. much appreciated


----------



## HappyG

Hi Elliespurse,

Can you please check if this is authentic?  Do Keepalls come with a metal plates like those on PS1 totes?  Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

HappyG said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please check if this is authentic?  Do Keepalls come with a metal plates like those on PS1 totes?  Thanks.



Hi, it's authentic. Do you mean the metal tag with the PS letters? The Keep All doesn't have those.


----------



## HappyG

Yea.  This is my first keep all, so I didn't know whether they come with!


----------



## stylespectacle

I received this as a gift but can't tell if it's real or not.

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6271/1000783a.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/932/1000784c.jpg

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/1809/1000787p.jpg

http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/9928/1000794j.jpg

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6854/1000796x.jpg

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> I received this as a gift but can't tell if it's real or not.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Hi, I'm sorry but it's fake.


Welcome to tpf!


----------



## stylespectacle

Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## stylespectacle

I would love to buy this one in midnight blue. Is it real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25105302854...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_844wt_1141


Item number: 251053028542
seller: dannydisg


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> I would love to buy this one in midnight blue. Is it real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25105302854...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_844wt_1141
> 
> 
> Item number: 251053028542
> seller: dannydisg



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front foldover closure. Also the first two pics shows another bag and I'd like to see overall pics of the front, back and underside.


----------



## stylespectacle

Thanks- I will definitely ask! This might be a silly question but do the colored PS1s bleed color on white clothes?


----------



## Jira

How does this PS1 look? Thanks!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
Item number: 290706854373
Seller: lauryngo (252) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43af7a91e5


----------



## Elliespurse

Jira said:


> How does this PS1 look? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
> Item number: 290706854373
> Seller: lauryngo (252)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43af7a91e5



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## camomile89

hi elliespurse, could you please have a look at this one for me

item: PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL PS1 IN BIRCH RRP £1440
seller: luxury-london
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280870198...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2648#ht_1172wt_1270

BIG thank you for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

camomile89 said:


> hi elliespurse, could you please have a look at this one for me
> 
> item: PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL PS1 IN BIRCH RRP £1440
> seller: luxury-london
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280870198...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2648#ht_1172wt_1270
> 
> BIG thank you for your help



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## camomile89

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank uu!!


----------



## thestylehive

Item: PS1 Medium in Black

Listing Number: 180876386001

Seller: ******

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-P...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1d129ed1#ht_4528wt_666

Comments: Did a search of both posts and threads of '******' and while everything seems positive, I'd appreciate if someone can authenticate this. Thank you all!


----------



## Elliespurse

thestylehive said:


> Item: PS1 Medium in Black
> 
> Listing Number: 180876386001
> 
> Seller: ******
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-P...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1d129ed1#ht_4528wt_666
> 
> Comments: Did a search of both posts and threads of '******' and while everything seems positive, I'd appreciate if someone can authenticate this. Thank you all!



Hi, everything looks ok and the seller is trusted. There are not enough pics though and I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Pls help with this

Item name: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Leather Large Bag
Seller: happy_dazzz
Item No:  330727337286
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330727337286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_583wt_932

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hamhamjanice said:


> Pls help with this
> 
> Item name: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Leather Large Bag
> Seller: happy_dazzz
> Item No:  330727337286
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330727337286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_583wt_932
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small to say anything more. I'd like to see better pics and closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## camomile89

hi elliespurse, what do you think of this one?

item: Sac modèle PS1 Proenza Schouler
seller: pompokomary
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170834592422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287

thank youuu!!!


----------



## samfa326

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette
Seller: Reebonz

Hi Elliespurse ,pls help authenticate , just receive from Reebonz , it is my first PS1, many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

camomile89 said:


> hi elliespurse, what do you think of this one?
> 
> item: Sac modèle PS1 Proenza Schouler
> seller: pompokomary
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170834592422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> thank youuu!!!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## acn45

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but it's fake.


 
Yeah.. bummer!
But thank you so much for your time. It's very appreciated


----------



## Elliespurse

samfa326 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pochette
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Hi Elliespurse ,pls help authenticate , just receive from Reebonz , it is my first PS1, many thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## samfa326

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



 Thank you!


----------



## AuntieMame

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small to say anything more. I'd like to see better pics and closeup pics of the hardware, PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.





Hamhamjanice said:


> Pls help with this
> 
> Item name: 2012 Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Leather Large Bag
> Seller: happy_dazzz
> Item No:  330727337286
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330727337286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_583wt_932
> 
> Thanks!



Just an FYI, not the OP on this, but I had asked the seller for additional photos and never heard back. Also, the last photo of the PS hang tag is from another bag and auction that has already ended. Note the different date on the photos and a different background than the other photos.


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi Elliespurse

In continuation of the below, please see addtl pictures and let me know what you think. Thanks again for your time!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251053028542...#ht_844wt_1141


Item number: 251053028542
seller: dannydisg

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6096/l1050903.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9668/l1050902.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9541/l1050901.jpg
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2695/l1050904.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4084/l1050905.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> I would love to buy this one in midnight blue. Is it real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25105302854...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_844wt_1141
> 
> 
> Item number: 251053028542
> seller: dannydisg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front foldover closure. Also the first two pics shows another bag and I'd like to see overall pics of the front, back and underside.





stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> In continuation of the below, please see addtl pictures and let me know what you think. Thanks again for your time!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251053028542...#ht_844wt_1141
> 
> 
> Item number: 251053028542
> seller: dannydisg
> 
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6096/l1050903.jpg
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9668/l1050902.jpg
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9541/l1050901.jpg
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2695/l1050904.jpg
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4084/l1050905.jpg



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd still like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

AuntieMame said:


> Just an FYI, not the OP on this, but I had asked the seller for additional photos and never heard back. Also, the last photo of the PS hang tag is from another bag and auction that has already ended. Note the different date on the photos and a different background than the other photos.



Thank you so much! I didnt realise n she has sold quite a few PS. I kinda of worry. Will give a miss then.


----------



## pepper12

Hi, this bag has been asked for authentication before...I have asked for additional pictures as suggested. Please kindly help me take a look!! Thanks!!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
Item number: 290706854373
Seller: lauryngo (252)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...item43af7a91e5


----------



## Elliespurse

pepper12 said:


> Hi, this bag has been asked for authentication before...I have asked for additional pictures as suggested. Please kindly help me take a look!! Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
> Item number: 290706854373
> Seller: lauryngo (252)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...item43af7a91e5



Hi and thanks for the additional pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pepper12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the additional pics, it's authentic.



Great! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## jason_168*123

item name: PS1 keep all small tote
link: http://betbet041207.multiply.com/ph..._ALL_SMALL_TOTE_LUX_LEATHER_IN_VIOLET#photo=1
seller: my friend

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG, MY FRIEND IS IN NEED OF MONEY AND SHE IS SELLING THE BAG TO ME.


----------



## Elliespurse

jason_168*123 said:


> item name: PS1 keep all small tote
> link: http://betbet041207.multiply.com/ph..._ALL_SMALL_TOTE_LUX_LEATHER_IN_VIOLET#photo=1
> seller: my friend
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG, MY FRIEND IS IN NEED OF MONEY AND SHE IS SELLING THE BAG TO ME.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jason_168*123

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 

thanks Elliespurse!!!


----------



## hhugh7

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180876692...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_617wt_922

Product: ps1 black medium
seller emilylychiang0123

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hhugh7 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180876692...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_617wt_922
> 
> seller emilylychiang0123
> 
> thank you!



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at in this thread.


Welcome to the boards too!


----------



## hhugh7

Thank you so much!!


----------



## lilybp

Hi Ellie,

What do you think of this one?  Thanks so much!

item: PS1 Large black, pre-owned
seller: Northchalk
item #:160796750093



link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25703bb10d


----------



## Elliespurse

lilybp said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> What do you think of this one?  Thanks so much!
> 
> item: PS1 Large black, pre-owned
> seller: Northchalk
> item #:160796750093
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25703bb10d



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## hhugh7

Ellie,

do you think this one is authentic?? I'm thinking of purchasing it if it is!

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
Item number:290706854373
Seller: lauryngo

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290710280274#ht_500wt_1128

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

hhugh7 said:


> Ellie,
> 
> do you think this one is authentic?? I'm thinking of purchasing it if it is!
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Black, NWOT Authentic
> Item number:290706854373
> Seller: lauryngo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290710280274#ht_500wt_1128
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag (and the same item number) as post #1826, and extra pics were posted too.


----------



## hhugh7

Thank you so much Ellie! I really appreciate it


----------



## poohbeareeyore

Item: *AUTH* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Black
Listing number: 180876692497
Seller: emilylychiang0123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Proe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1d174c11#ht_601wt_928
Comments: Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me? thank you


----------



## poohbeareeyore

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE PS1 BLACK LEATHER SAC BAG
Listing number: 270975037768
Seller: jamietwopoint
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...rses_Wallets&hash=item3f175ef148#ht_516wt_928
Comments: could you help me authenticate this also please. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

poohbeareeyore said:


> Item: *AUTH* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Black
> Listing number: 180876692497
> Seller: emilylychiang0123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Proe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1d174c11#ht_601wt_928
> Comments: Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me? thank you



Hi, it's fake. It's the same bag as post #1832.


----------



## Elliespurse

poohbeareeyore said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE PS1 BLACK LEATHER SAC BAG
> Listing number: 270975037768
> Seller: jamietwopoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...rses_Wallets&hash=item3f175ef148#ht_516wt_928
> Comments: could you help me authenticate this also please. Thank you



Hi, it's fake.


----------



## poohbeareeyore

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's fake.


thank you


----------



## alybunnybunny

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Military/Army Green
Listing number: 200760164690
Seller: beach03me
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Army-Green-Leather-Hand-Bag-Purse-/200760164690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe3d0152
Comments: Hi, Please tell me if this is real? 

Thanks!

a


----------



## Elliespurse

alybunnybunny said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Military/Army Green
> Listing number: 200760164690
> Seller: beach03me
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Army-Green-Leather-Hand-Bag-Purse-/200760164690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe3d0152
> Comments: Hi, Please tell me if this is real?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> a



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## hhugh7

Hi Ellie,

Does this look authentic to you?

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER HANDBAG 
Seller: fliyingr 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc4b7a88#ht_916wt_879


----------



## Elliespurse

hhugh7 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Does this look authentic to you?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER HANDBAG
> Seller: fliyingr
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc4b7a88#ht_916wt_879



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies....can someone take a look at this?

PS11 Mini

http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19d0fcf97d

Thanks!


----------



## angelala

Hi Ellie,

What do you think of this one? 

item: PS1 Medium Military, BNWT
seller: ch0buying1
item #:320907036305



link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

authenticplease said:


> Hi ladies....can someone take a look at this?
> 
> PS11 Mini
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19d0fcf97d
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the front and inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

angelala said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> item: PS1 Medium Military, BNWT
> seller: ch0buying1
> item #:320907036305
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Aurora

Hi, 

Appreciate if someone could take a look at these 2. 

Thanks in advance! 

Item: 230791474015
Listing number: PS1 Medium in Violet
Seller: coco*authentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...H_Handbags&hash=item35bc3e6b5f#ht_4737wt_1139

Item: 360458306458
Listing number: PS1 Medium in Green
Seller: dlux4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH..._WH_Handbags&hash=item53ecfd439a#ht_510wt_905


----------



## Elliespurse

Aurora said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if someone could take a look at these 2.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: 230791474015
> Listing number: PS1 Medium in Violet
> Seller: coco*authentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...H_Handbags&hash=item35bc3e6b5f#ht_4737wt_1139
> 
> *2)*
> Item: 360458306458
> Listing number: PS1 Medium in Green
> Seller: dlux4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH..._WH_Handbags&hash=item53ecfd439a#ht_510wt_905



Hi, for 1) it looks ok but the pics are small and I'd like to see larger overview of front, back, inside + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.

for 2) it's authentic.


----------



## bebenokimochi

hi. what do you think of these? are they authentic? TIA

item name : Black Leather Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Sac Bag
seller : waitworth2
item no : 320907746020
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/320907746020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201

item name : Proenza Schouler black medium PS1
seller : raphbuddy92
item no : 180883123489
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/180883123489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> hi. what do you think of these? are they authentic? TIA
> 
> item name : Black Leather Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Sac Bag
> seller : waitworth2
> item no : 320907746020
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/320907746020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201
> 
> item name : Proenza Schouler black medium PS1
> seller : raphbuddy92
> item no : 180883123489
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/180883123489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201



Hi, both are fake.


----------



## bebenokimochi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are fake.



many thanks Ellie


----------



## xkitty

Item: NEON-CORAL!***$1,995 PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE "PS1" SATCHEL/BAG
Seller: simonesato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEON-CORAL-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43afad01e3
Comments: Hi, Can you authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

xkitty said:


> Item: NEON-CORAL!***$1,995 PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE "PS1" SATCHEL/BAG
> Seller: simonesato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEON-CORAL-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43afad01e3
> Comments: Hi, Can you authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sretsis

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large bag in Saddle colour leather tote messenger
Item Number: 150817702618
Seller: elainey
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150817702618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Sretsis said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large bag in Saddle colour leather tote messenger
> Item Number: 150817702618
> Seller: elainey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150817702618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## misschilli

Hi, can anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Medium Satchel Bag Rrp $1,995
Item Number: 270976438720
Seller: adriana6739
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...gs_Handbags&hash=item3f177451c0#ht_500wt_1282


----------



## Elliespurse

misschilli said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Medium Satchel Bag Rrp $1,995
> Item Number: 270976438720
> Seller: adriana6739
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...gs_Handbags&hash=item3f177451c0#ht_500wt_1282



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see overall pic of the backside and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold over clasp.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## camomile89

hi, can you please help me with this

item: sac PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 cuir couleur tan
seller: fritonx 
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-PROENZA-SCHO...pour_femmes&hash=item2ebe79eca9#ht_500wt_1287

thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

camomile89 said:


> hi, can you please help me with this
> 
> item: sac PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 cuir couleur tan
> seller: fritonx
> link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-PROENZA-SCHO...pour_femmes&hash=item2ebe79eca9#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> thank you sooo much!!



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at in this thread.


----------



## miffytoki

hi! Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? It says it is in Japanese, but always best to make sure, right? 

item: PS1 Medium in Smoke
link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/drawers/pr-113401-smoke/

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

miffytoki said:


> hi! Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? It says it is in Japanese, but always best to make sure, right?
> 
> item: PS1 Medium in Smoke
> link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/drawers/pr-113401-smoke/
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## miffytoki

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Thank you so much for the fast reply and the welcome.


----------



## cttc

item: large PS1 in black leather
seller: urbuddynes
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150821088697#ht_500wt_1328

Hi, can anyone authenticate this for me, please? thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

cttc said:


> item: large PS1 in black leather
> seller: urbuddynes
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150821088697#ht_500wt_1328
> 
> Hi, can anyone authenticate this for me, please? thank you!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## fadeout

Hi guys, could you please authenticate this item:

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Satchel Guaranteed Authentic
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Proe..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e6735d1#ht_664wt_954

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

fadeout said:


> Hi guys, could you please authenticate this item:
> 
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Satchel Guaranteed Authentic
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Proe..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e6735d1#ht_664wt_954
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fadeout

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you


----------



## apidz

Hi , I just join. Can you help to authenticate

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Grey
Seller: angelosoto2012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc69a225e#ht_500wt_922

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

apidz said:


> Hi , I just join. Can you help to authenticate
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Grey
> Seller: angelosoto2012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc69a225e#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's fake.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## fyttine

Please authenticate this item.  Thank you so much for your time!!

Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 - Medium - Black Leather - AUTHENTIC - NWT
Item Number: 261029419164
Seller: itsthepanduh

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26102941916.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=261029419164&_rdc=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

fyttine said:


> Please authenticate this item.  Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 - Medium - Black Leather - AUTHENTIC - NWT
> Item Number: 261029419164
> Seller: itsthepanduh
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26102941916.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=261029419164&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## fyttine

Thanks for your prompt response, really appreciate it!



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## emmarae26

Hi everyone, I have just purchased this bag and am now freaking out at the thought that it might be fake (for some reason this did not occur to me before! so silly!). Could someone please have a look? I realise there's not a lot of photos, but I thought someone might have experience with this seller... or something... 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG IN ALL BLACK! NEW WITH TAGS!
Item number: 221031299643
Seller: the.ferkel.with.the.small.legs

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22103129...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_758wt_1189

Please let me know if you have any way of telling! And thanks so much for any assistance you are able to offer.


----------



## Elliespurse

emmarae26 said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased this bag and am now freaking out at the thought that it might be fake (for some reason this did not occur to me before! so silly!). Could someone please have a look? I realise there's not a lot of photos, but I thought someone might have experience with this seller... or something...
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE BAG IN ALL BLACK! NEW WITH TAGS!
> Item number: 221031299643
> Seller: the.ferkel.with.the.small.legs
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22103129...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_758wt_1189
> 
> Please let me know if you have any way of telling! And thanks so much for any assistance you are able to offer.



Hi, the pics looks very professional or they could also be stock pics, I'm not seeing anything odd right now but you could post more pics here when it arrives. I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## ngaij03

Please may you help me authenticate this bag:

item - *AUTH* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Black
Item number: 180893369405
seller - emilylychiang0123
link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Proe..._s_Handbags&hash=item2a1e15c43d#ht_601wt_1273

many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

ngaij03 said:


> Please may you help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> item - *AUTH* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel / Messenger Bag - Black
> Item number: 180893369405
> seller - emilylychiang0123
> link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Proe..._s_Handbags&hash=item2a1e15c43d#ht_601wt_1273
> 
> many thanks in advance!



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at in this thread.


----------



## ngaij03

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at in this thread.



Thank you for your quick reply!

No wonder why she was so defensive when I asked her if I could return the bag if i had it authenticated in a shop and realised it was fake!!


----------



## kqreyes

Item:  PS1 wallet clutch

Item #:  221033043061

Seller:  rockhopper_mohawk

link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221033043061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_772wt_922

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

kqreyes said:


> Item:  PS1 wallet clutch
> 
> Item #:  221033043061
> 
> Seller:  rockhopper_mohawk
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221033043061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_772wt_922
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## emmarae26

Thanks so much Elliespurse, I will definitely post some more pictures when it arrives.


----------



## listiarini

Hi Ladies! It's my first post! Could you help me authenticate this SKA Black with black HW that I received today? Seller is reputable, but freaking out because I bought it at a steal 

Item Name : SKA Black
Link :http://www.fashionette.de/proenza-schouler-deep-all-small-lux-leather-black
Seller: www.fashionette.de
Comments: my only concern is that they listed the bag as 'Deep All'. Might be a typo since the others have the right name.

Here are the pics that I took: http://photobucket.com/KLZPS1SKA

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

listiarini said:


> Hi Ladies! It's my first post! Could you help me authenticate this SKA Black with black HW that I received today? Seller is reputable, but freaking out because I bought it at a steal
> 
> Item Name : SKA Black
> Link :http://www.fashionette.de/proenza-schouler-deep-all-small-lux-leather-black
> Seller: www.fashionette.de
> Comments: my only concern is that they listed the bag as 'Deep All'. Might be a typo since the others have the right name.
> 
> Here are the pics that I took: http://photobucket.com/KLZPS1SKA
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## listiarini

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Thanks for your prompt reply Elliespurse! I'm soooo excited! I can now sleep in peace


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Hi Elliespurse,

please help me authenticate this gorgeous PS1 Pouch i want to buy 
Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Auth PS1 Small Suede Satchel - Antique Pink - BNWT!
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRO...all-Suede-Satchel-Antique-Pink-BNWT-/45312788
Seller: Shop Luxuria - Chrissy

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

toomanybags2buy said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> please help me authenticate this gorgeous PS1 Pouch i want to buy
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Auth PS1 Small Suede Satchel - Antique Pink - BNWT!
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRO...all-Suede-Satchel-Antique-Pink-BNWT-/45312788
> Seller: Shop Luxuria - Chrissy
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you! :urock:


----------



## teddiescorner

Sorry, just checked back and my item has already been checked.


----------



## ujack

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this PS1 medium in lilac? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ujack said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this PS1 medium in lilac? Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## ujack

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Thank you


----------



## chriz

Hi 

Could someone help me authenticate this PS1:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18089336940...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_672wt_1318

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

chriz said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this PS1:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18089336940...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_672wt_1318
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is fake. It's the fourth fake from this seller we looked at in this thread.


----------



## chriz

Oh okay - sorry didnt know that :-/

What about this one;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23078983551...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1333


----------



## Elliespurse

chriz said:


> Oh okay - sorry didnt know that :-/
> 
> What about this one;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/23078983551...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_1333



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## chriz

Okay thanks a lot...


----------



## fyttine

oops, posted by accident.  Sorry!


----------



## bourbonfrills

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this medium PS1 in neon coral? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

bourbonfrills said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this medium PS1 in neon coral? Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## bourbonfrills

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Hi, thanks so much for the quick authentication. Sure! Will try to get more closeup pics.


----------



## kyuis2004

Hi there
Please help me to authenticate this SKA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-au...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8949246387906137114

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

kyuis2004 said:


> Hi there
> Please help me to authenticate this SKA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-au...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8949246387906137114
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the strap metal piece.


----------



## kyuis2004

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the strap metal piece.


 
Thanks!
I have sent the request to the buyer already.
Here are other photos the buyer sent...dont know if it will do any help


----------



## kyuis2004

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the strap metal piece.


 
Here are more photos the sellers sent.
Please help me to authenticate it

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

kyuis2004 said:


> Hi there
> Please help me to authenticate this SKA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-au...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8949246387906137114
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the strap metal piece.





kyuis2004 said:


> Thanks!
> I have sent the request to the buyer already.
> Here are other photos the buyer sent...dont know if it will do any help





kyuis2004 said:


> Here are more photos the sellers sent.
> Please help me to authenticate it
> 
> Thanks



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## kyuis2004

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


 

Thanks soooo much..
lets get our fingers cross and hope I can get this beauty


----------



## whimsicaldiva

I hope someone can authenticate this.

I actually bought it from bluefly, which I believe is a reputed site. Whilst the site mentions that it's a Large bag, the dimensions coincide more with the dimensions of the XL. But I think XL's don't come with a zipper on the backside, do they? 

So either bluefly has mistakenly listed a Large as an XL, or it is indeed an XL only a fake one. I'll be receiving this sometime next week, so then I can furnish actual pictures of the bag, as well the true dimensions. But was wondering if anyone here can identify right away whether it's an authentic one or not.

http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Schouler-black-leather-PS1-large-convertible-satchel/ORDER_HISTORY/319606201/detail.fly


----------



## bourbonfrills

bourbonfrills said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the quick authentication. Sure! Will try to get more closeup pics.



Hi, I've gotten more close up pics from the store, not sure if it helps...

Will you help me authenticate please? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

whimsicaldiva said:


> I hope someone can authenticate this.
> 
> I actually bought it from bluefly, which I believe is a reputed site. Whilst the site mentions that it's a Large bag, the dimensions coincide more with the dimensions of the XL. But I think XL's don't come with a zipper on the backside, do they?
> 
> So either bluefly has mistakenly listed a Large as an XL, or it is indeed an XL only a fake one. I'll be receiving this sometime next week, so then I can furnish actual pictures of the bag, as well the true dimensions. But was wondering if anyone here can identify right away whether it's an authentic one or not.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Schouler-black-leather-PS1-large-convertible-satchel/ORDER_HISTORY/319606201/detail.fly



Hi and welcome! The pictures shows a Large PS1 but the dimensions are a bit off, perhaps they measured the height including the top handle? I see nothing wrong with the pictures so far, but you could also post pics here when it arrives. Congrats to your ps1!


----------



## Elliespurse

bourbonfrills said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this medium PS1 in neon coral? Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





bourbonfrills said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the quick authentication. Sure! Will try to get more closeup pics.





bourbonfrills said:


> Hi, I've gotten more close up pics from the store, not sure if it helps...
> 
> Will you help me authenticate please? Thanks!



Hi, everything looks authentic but the pics are blurry. We usually wants better pics for full authentication though.


----------



## kyuis2004

To PS Experts

I just got this bag in mail today and so far I feel good about it.  However, I am PS newbie and dont know much about the bag..
Here are photos I took and hope you can help me to authenticate it.

PS Keepall Medium in Burgundy


----------



## Elliespurse

kyuis2004 said:


> To PS Experts
> 
> I just got this bag in mail today and so far I feel good about it.  However, I am PS newbie and dont know much about the bag..
> Here are photos I took and hope you can help me to authenticate it.
> 
> PS Keepall Medium in Burgundy



Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!!


----------



## kyuis2004

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!!



Dear Elliespurse
Thank you soooo much for your quick response.  Now I am officially a PS club member


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! The pictures shows a Large PS1 but the dimensions are a bit off, perhaps they measured the height including the top handle? I see nothing wrong with the pictures so far, but you could also post pics here when it arrives. Congrats to your ps1!



Thanks so very much, Elliespurse. 

I really hope the bag is larger than the regular large PS1s. Ideally, I want an XL, but some of the Large bags' dimensions are more or less equivalent to that of the XL (and $400 cheaper than the XL). 

This black PS1 Large on Barneys.com bears the dimensions 11" height x 16.75" width x 7" depth, whereas the dimensions for the Large bag on the PS website is listed as: Length: 14" Width: 5" Height: 11". The Large bag I bought on bluefly has the dimensions: Measures approximately 16'' at widest x 13'' tall at center x 5'' deep, which coincides with neither the Barneys nor the PS dimensions of the Large, but seems more in line with the dimensions of the XL. :weird:

The dimensions for the XL on Barneys is 14" height x 17" width x 5.5" depth, which coincides with the dimensions listed on the PS website - Length: 17" Width: 5.5" Height: 14". For the Medium, Barneys lists the Mediums as 9" height x 13" width x 6" depth, whilst the PS website lists it at Length: 12.5" Width: 4" Height: 8.5", which seem to be coincide more or less.

It's odd, though. I don't know whether the design of the Large has changed over the course of a season, or whether different sites use different yardsticks to measure (like including the height of the handle, or measuring the height when the bag is slouched etc). But then I suppose the measurements must vary for the XL and Medium bags as well, right?


----------



## Elliespurse

whimsicaldiva said:


> Thanks so very much, Elliespurse.
> 
> I really hope the bag is larger than the regular large PS1s. Ideally, I want an XL, but some of the Large bags' dimensions are more or less equivalent to that of the XL (and $400 cheaper than the XL).
> 
> This black PS1 Large on Barneys.com bears the dimensions 11" height x 16.75" width x 7" depth, whereas the dimensions for the Large bag on the PS website is listed as: Length: 14" Width: 5" Height: 11". The Large bag I bought on bluefly has the dimensions: Measures approximately 16'' at widest x 13'' tall at center x 5'' deep, which coincides with neither the Barneys nor the PS dimensions of the Large, but seems more in line with the dimensions of the XL. :weird:
> 
> The dimensions for the XL on Barneys is 14" height x 17" width x 5.5" depth, which coincides with the dimensions listed on the PS website - Length: 17" Width: 5.5" Height: 14". For the Medium, Barneys lists the Mediums as 9" height x 13" width x 6" depth, whilst the PS website lists it at Length: 12.5" Width: 4" Height: 8.5", which seem to be coincide more or less.
> 
> It's odd, though. I don't know whether the design of the Large has changed over the course of a season, or whether different sites use different yardsticks to measure (like including the height of the handle, or measuring the height when the bag is slouched etc). But then I suppose the measurements must vary for the XL and Medium bags as well, right?



I think it's more a combination of resellers measuring bags themselves and copying an XL listing to a Large etc and forgetting to change some dimensions. I'd say the bags are within 1" when measured the same way, it's very confusing for the buyer though.


----------



## deenamh

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this?? Thanks!!

Item: 180900448194
Seller: mochacoffey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e81c7c2#ht_500wt_1160


----------



## Elliespurse

deenamh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this?? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: 180900448194
> Seller: mochacoffey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e81c7c2#ht_500wt_1160



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry, I'd like to see better overall pics, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover closure + zipper pull + hardware on the strap and PS tag.


----------



## deenamh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry, I'd like to see better overall pics, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover closure + zipper pull + hardware on the strap and PS tag.



I'll request more pictures from the seller. Thank you so much!


----------



## deenamh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry, I'd like to see better overall pics, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover closure + zipper pull + hardware on the strap and PS tag.



Hopefully these pictures are ok. If not, I'll get more


----------



## deenamh

One more


----------



## Elliespurse

deenamh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this?? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: 180900448194
> Seller: mochacoffey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e81c7c2#ht_500wt_1160





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry, I'd like to see better overall pics, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover closure + zipper pull + hardware on the strap and PS tag.





deenamh said:


> I'll request more pictures from the seller. Thank you so much!





deenamh said:


> Hopefully these pictures are ok. If not, I'll get more





deenamh said:


> One more



Hi and thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## deenamh

Great, thank you!!


----------



## biab

HI please help me authenticate this bag. i so want to buy this. thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46048390f2

sellr: downtowngirl2007
item number: 300723441906


----------



## Elliespurse

biab said:


> HI please help me authenticate this bag. i so want to buy this. thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46048390f2
> 
> sellr: downtowngirl2007
> item number: 300723441906



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## maquiee

hi! can anyone help me authenticate this ps1?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...ps=63&clkid=9176804957142508507#ht_1567wt_922

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

maquiee said:


> hi! can anyone help me authenticate this ps1?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...ps=63&clkid=9176804957142508507#ht_1567wt_922
> 
> thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## maquiee

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, this is fake.



wow thanks! of course, it was too good to be true


----------



## JetSetGo!

maquiee said:


> hi! can anyone help me authenticate this ps1?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...ps=63&clkid=9176804957142508507#ht_1567wt_922
> 
> thanks!



Please use the format shown on page one next time, please.


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Can you take a look at this bag for me? Thank you in advance!

Proenza Schouler Pouchette (PS1 series) in Viola (purple) clutch 
JBags13
81226409
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...te-PS1-series-in-Viola-purple-clutch/81226409


----------



## Elliespurse

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies! Can you take a look at this bag for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Pouchette (PS1 series) in Viola (purple) clutch
> JBags13
> 81226409
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...te-PS1-series-in-Viola-purple-clutch/81226409



Hi, it's authentic. It's probably viola from fall-10.


----------



## linakpl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's probably viola from fall-10.


 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Loveholic1225

Item: 221045577893
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: boscobjgd
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22104557789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Elliespurse

Loveholic1225 said:


> Item: 221045577893
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: boscobjgd
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22104557789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1202



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Larger overall pics would be great too.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Loveholic1225

Thanks. I will post the large pic when I receive the bag.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Anyone with an idea on where to get a small? You know the discontinued size?  It's okay if it's used.


----------



## sosweetgrace

Please someone help me to authenticate this? 
Item: 230808767406
Seller: mara7584
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Scho...pour_femmes&hash=item35bd464bae#ht_500wt_1287

Do you think it's a good price?
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

sosweetgrace said:


> Please someone help me to authenticate this?
> Item: 230808767406
> Seller: mara7584
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Scho...pour_femmes&hash=item35bd464bae#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Do you think it's a good price?
> Thanks



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + overview pic of the inside.


----------



## sosweetgrace

Thanks Elliespurse... 
I'm trying to contact the seller!


----------



## Loveholic1225

QUOTE=Elliespurse;22172259]Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Larger overall pics would be great too.


Welcome to the forums![/QUOTE]

Hello,

Here are the closeup pics. The bag fits perfectly well with my 13 inch macbook pro, do you think it is a medium or large size? I feel it is quite small.


----------



## Loveholic1225

one more


----------



## Loveholic1225

sorry, i don't how to upload the pic


----------



## Loveholic1225

p3


----------



## Loveholic1225

p4


----------



## Loveholic1225

p5


----------



## Loveholic1225

p6


----------



## Loveholic1225

p7


----------



## Elliespurse

Loveholic1225 said:


> Item: 221045577893
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: boscobjgd
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/22104557789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1202





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Larger overall pics would be great too.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums!





Loveholic1225 said:


> Thanks. I will post the large pic when I receive the bag.





Loveholic1225 said:


> QUOTE=Elliespurse;22172259]Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Larger overall pics would be great too.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums!



Hello,

Here are the closeup pics. The bag fits perfectly well with my 13 inch macbook pro, do you think it is a medium or large size? I feel it is quite small.[/QUOTE]



Loveholic1225 said:


> one more



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic. It looks more like the large size from the pics and the medium could be too small for a 13" macbook.

Congrats to a lovely PS1


----------



## Loveholic1225

p8


----------



## Loveholic1225

p9.

You think it is in large? this is the pic with the macbook pro. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Loveholic1225 said:


> p9.
> 
> You think it is in large? this is the pic with the macbook pro. Thank you!



Yes I'm sure it's the large size. Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Loveholic1225

Thank yo so much!


----------



## biabautista

Please aunthenticate 
Seller: avr805
Item number: 370622462502

Www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Bright-Red-Brand-New-Tags-/370622462502


----------



## Elliespurse

biabautista said:


> Please aunthenticate
> Seller: avr805
> Item number: 370622462502
> 
> Www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Bright-Red-Brand-New-Tags-/370622462502



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## biabautista

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks a lot


----------



## KayuuKathey

Hi, can you help me authenticate please!

Seller: madaboutrhys
Item number: 140780939799
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...s_Handbags&hash=item20c732aa17#ht_1051wt_1270


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate please!
> 
> Seller: madaboutrhys
> Item number: 140780939799
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...s_Handbags&hash=item20c732aa17#ht_1051wt_1270



Hi, this is probably fake.. but out of curiosity I'd like to see pics of the backside, underside of the flap and closeup of the zipper pull. Searching tPF for this seller only fake BBags and Goyard comes up.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is probably fake.. but out of curiosity I'd like to see pics of the backside, underside of the flap and closeup of the zipper pull. Searching tPF for this seller only fake BBags and Goyard comes up.



Id suppose its probably a fake then. IF those other fake things come up. D: Thanks anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Id suppose its probably a fake then. IF those other fake things come up. D: Thanks anyway.



I'm saying "probably" though, because PS has changed small details on the bags lately and it makes it harder to authenticate for a while. For now I'd say this bag is "probably fake", and the seller history points to this too.


----------



## cazzz1

Does this look ok please?
Seller: fliyingr
Item no: 230817085565
PS1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230817085...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1051wt_689


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Does this look ok please?
> Seller: fliyingr
> Item no: 230817085565
> PS1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230817085...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1051wt_689



Hi, this is fake. (it's the second fake from this seller we looked at in this thread)


----------



## coupdefoudre

Hi Ladies, 

Could you please authenticate this? 

Item: PS1 Medium burgundy 
Listing number: 160833522918
Seller: tarinabean
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item25726ccce6#ht_500wt_1361


thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

coupdefoudre said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium burgundy
> Listing number: 160833522918
> Seller: tarinabean
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item25726ccce6#ht_500wt_1361
> 
> 
> thank you in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## coupdefoudre

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi Ladies...could you please authenticate?

Item: PS11
Seller: lobelia26
Item Number: 170866530945
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170866530945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Many thanks, in advance:O)


----------



## Elliespurse

authenticplease said:


> Hi Ladies...could you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: PS11
> Seller: lobelia26
> Item Number: 170866530945
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170866530945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks, in advance:O)



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the inside, backside and strap hw on the side.


----------



## angelala

Hi Ladies,

Could you please authenticate this?

Item: PS SKA Violet
Listing number: Ad ID 393291275 
Seller: private
Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...uler-Small-Keep-All-Violet-W0QQAdIdZ393291275


thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

angelala said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: PS SKA Violet
> Listing number: Ad ID 393291275
> Seller: private
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...uler-Small-Keep-All-Violet-W0QQAdIdZ393291275
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## save2

is this authentic?
http://simplychicsales.blogspot.com/2010/08/proenza-schouler-xl-ps1-bag-black.html

It's the XL. I'm concerned about the back, since it has the zippered pocket and not the plain leather pocket. I know the large has the zippered pocket but has the XL ever come with the zippered pocket?


----------



## Elliespurse

save2 said:


> is this authentic?
> http://simplychicsales.blogspot.com/2010/08/proenza-schouler-xl-ps1-bag-black.html
> 
> It's the XL. I'm concerned about the back, since it has the zippered pocket and not the plain leather pocket. I know the large has the zippered pocket but has the XL ever come with the zippered pocket?



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, can i please get your help on this one

item: Proenza Schouler bag
seller: camille22-camille
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091836700...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287

thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, can i please get your help on this one
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler bag
> seller: camille22-camille
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091836700...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> thank you sooo much!!!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Kt119

Hello all, 

Can you please help authenticate this one for me? Thanks in advance!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Suede The PS1 Satchel Shoulder Bag Handbag
Seller: Linda's Stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200787594058#ht_2682wt_1270


----------



## Elliespurse

Kt119 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this one for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Suede The PS1 Satchel Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Seller: Linda's Stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200787594058#ht_2682wt_1270



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## save2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Kk, I thought so  Thanks Elliespurse! Just wondering though, did they ever make the XL with the zippered pocket? No right, it's always has the leather pocket right?


----------



## coupdefoudre

Hi ladies, 

Can you authenticate this???

Listing number 180921312531
Item: ps 1 
Seller: Yeamathestylist 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...726594&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_500wt_922

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

coupdefoudre said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you authenticate this???
> 
> Listing number 180921312531
> Item: ps 1
> Seller: Yeamathestylist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...726594&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry. I'd like to see better overall pics of the front, back, side + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Disaya

Item Name :  PS1 Medium Size 
Seller:  Shop in Bangkok , Thailand 
Comments:  I Just bought this bag from shop (Used and New Brand name ) in Bangkok . 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Disaya

More Picture


----------



## Disaya

More picture


Thx u in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Disaya said:


> Item Name :  PS1 Medium Size
> Seller:  Shop in Bangkok , Thailand
> Comments:  I Just bought this bag from shop (Used and New Brand name ) in Bangkok .
> 
> Thank you in advance





Disaya said:


> More Picture





Disaya said:


> More picture
> 
> 
> Thx u in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies, I'm looking forward to purchase my first keep all bag. Can someone authenticate this for me pls:

Item: PICS ADDED Proenza Schouler Small Keep All in Military, silver hw, pre-owned
Seller:fangni1984
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PIC...-All-in-Military-silver-hw-pre-owned/81027785

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking forward to purchase my first keep all bag. Can someone authenticate this for me pls:
> 
> Item: PICS ADDED Proenza Schouler Small Keep All in Military, silver hw, pre-owned
> Seller:fangni1984
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PIC...-All-in-Military-silver-hw-pre-owned/81027785
> 
> TIA



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Disaya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thx u Elliespurse


----------



## coupdefoudre

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small and blurry. I'd like to see better overall pics of the front, back, side + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.



Thanks!


----------



## barboo

Item Name : PS1 Medium Burgundy
Seller: Local reseller

Hi ladies. I've just bought this bag and I need your opinion on its authenticity. I received two straps and my bag's rivets are different from most PS1s I've seen. Could it be an older model? 

Sorry for the quality of the photos but do let me know if you need more.

Thank you in advance. Much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

barboo said:


> Item Name : PS1 Medium Burgundy
> Seller: Local reseller
> 
> Hi ladies. I've just bought this bag and I need your opinion on its authenticity. I received two straps and my bag's rivets are different from most PS1s I've seen. Could it be an older model?
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the photos but do let me know if you need more.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Much appreciated!



Hi and welcome! I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## barboo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! I'm sorry but this is fake.



Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies...could you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: PS11
> Seller: lobelia26
> Item Number: 170866530945
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170866530945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks, in advance:O)






			
				elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the inside, backside and strap hw on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again...here are the additional photos you had requested. Hopefully this will help ensure authenticity. tIA!
Click to expand...


----------



## authenticplease

And a few others....


----------



## Elliespurse

authenticplease said:


> Hi Ladies...could you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: PS11
> Seller: lobelia26
> Item Number: 170866530945
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170866530945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks, in advance:O)





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the inside, backside and strap hw on the side.





authenticplease said:


> elliespurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see some more closeup pics of the inside, backside and strap hw on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again...here are the additional photos you had requested. Hopefully this will help ensure authenticity. tIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authenticplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a few others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, they are small and some are dark but it's authentic from what I see so far. More clear closeup pics of the inside would be great though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bebenokimochi

Hi 

Could you please authenticate this? 

Item: PS1 Medium black 
Listing number: 180922847499
Seller: modeuse78100
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180922847499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1197

many thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium black
> Listing number: 180922847499
> Seller: modeuse78100
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180922847499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1197
> 
> many thanks in advance



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## bebenokimochi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.



thankyou so much for your prompt reply ellies

will get back to you after i get the pics


----------



## urbanharlow

Hi, I just recently found an interest in the PS1 bag and I couldn't help but want to buy one  Could you please authenticate this? 

Item: PS1 Medium coral
Listing number: 330750506848
Seller: ch4life 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02443760#ht_607wt_1215

thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

urbanharlow said:


> Hi, I just recently found an interest in the PS1 bag and I couldn't help but want to buy one  Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium coral
> Listing number: 330750506848
> Seller: ch4life
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02443760#ht_607wt_1215
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## LT bag lady

Beware, Stolen Images
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29107036
Seller:djlouise812012
item #120948027446
TitleROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger/Satchel (medium/saddle brown)

This an authentic bag, the images were stolen from Love That Bag on Malleries
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-proenza-shouler-p-s1-medium-saddle-bag-i-72116-s-356.html.


----------



## maquiee

hey... im considering buying a ska in military, its not a listing on ebay, but the owner sent me a few pics, can you please tell me your opinion based on the pictures?  thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

maquiee said:


> hey... im considering buying a ska in military, its not a listing on ebay, but the owner sent me a few pics, can you please tell me your opinion based on the pictures?  thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters outside under the flap + clear logo on the strap + zipper pull.


----------



## maquiee

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters outside under the flap + clear logo on the strap + zipper pull.



thanks a lot ellis! ill ask for more pics!


----------



## biabautista

Please authenticate this ps1 coral bag i jut bought. Thanksbin advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

biabautista said:


> Please authenticate this ps1 coral bag i jut bought. Thanksbin advance.



Hi, it's authentic.


Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## biabautista

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much!


----------



## TaraMinhTam

I know these two sellers have good reputations, but you can never be too careful...

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Suede The PS1 Satchel Shoulder Bag Handbag
Listing number: 200791720911
Seller: linda*s***stuff 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20079172091...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2670wt_1042

Item: Used Auth Proenza Schouler Midnight PS1 Medium Bag
Listing number: 180927462393
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18092746239...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5398wt_790

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

TaraMinhTam said:


> I know these two sellers have good reputations, but you can never be too careful...
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Suede The PS1 Satchel Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Listing number: 200791720911
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20079172091...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2670wt_1042
> 
> Item: Used Auth Proenza Schouler Midnight PS1 Medium Bag
> Listing number: 180927462393
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18092746239...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5398wt_790
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.



Thanks, Elliespurse!


----------



## urbanharlow

Hi there!  Could someone please authenticate this? 

Item: Proenza Schouler Violette Medium PS1
Listing number: 85480467
Seller: willowsmom
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Violette-Medium-PS1/85480467

many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

urbanharlow said:


> Hi there!  Could someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Violette Medium PS1
> Listing number: 85480467
> Seller: willowsmom
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Violette-Medium-PS1/85480467
> 
> many thanks in advance!



Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## shininguponatar

Hi, could someone authenticate this item?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Leather Large Tote Smoke Color
Listing number: 251111776348
Seller: cashinyourcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25111177634...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4895wt_1144
Comments: Is this a good sized bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

shininguponatar said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Leather Large Tote Smoke Color
> Listing number: 251111776348
> Seller: cashinyourcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25111177634...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4895wt_1144
> Comments: Is this a good sized bag?



Hi and welcome, it's authentic.


(for sizing see the Side by side comparison thread in our reference lib here)


----------



## lilybp

What do you think of this one?

item: Smoke Keepall
seller: ladystylista
item:110919905254
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLD-OUT-BN...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d3576fe6
comment:  Small or Large??

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilybp said:


> What do you think of this one?
> 
> item: Smoke Keepall
> seller: ladystylista
> item:110919905254
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLD-OUT-BN...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d3576fe6
> comment:  Small or Large??
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like a Large.


----------



## bebenokimochi

hi, is this ok?
TIA 

item : black medium ps1
seller : hautecommodity
listing no : 390441272538
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-LEATHER-BAG-BLACK-NWT-DUSTBAG-/390441272538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae81d04da#ht_756wt_1182


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> hi, is this ok?
> TIA
> 
> item : black medium ps1
> seller : hautecommodity
> listing no : 390441272538
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-LEATHER-BAG-BLACK-NWT-DUSTBAG-/390441272538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae81d04da#ht_756wt_1182



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## louien

HI! Please help me authenticate this bag:

item: PS1 large in midnight
seller: mikehe888
item: (non-ebay site)
link: http://mikehe888.multiply.com/photo...AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-MIDNIGHT-BLUE

APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> HI! Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> item: PS1 large in midnight
> seller: mikehe888
> item: (non-ebay site)
> link: http://mikehe888.multiply.com/photo...AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-MIDNIGHT-BLUE
> 
> APPRECIATE IT!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## louien

elliespurse said:


> hi, it's authentic.



thanks as always!


----------



## superchubby

Hi Ladies...finally....i purchased this lovely orchid ps1, medium....
can someone help me to authenticate this bag for me...pleaseee 

Item Name (if you know it): medium PS1, orchid


----------



## Elliespurse

superchubby said:


> Hi Ladies...finally....i purchased this lovely orchid ps1, medium....
> can someone help me to authenticate this bag for me...pleaseee
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): medium PS1, orchid



Hi, it's authentic.

And it's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## superchubby

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> And it's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!



AWESOME!!! thank you thank you Elliepurse.......


----------



## psodhi1982

Please Authenticate:

Item: Proenza Shouler PS1 Red and Black Ethnic Print Handbag

Item #:280929343442

Seller: trendy_girl1017

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Shouler-PS1-Red-and-Black-Ethnic-Print-Handbag-Satchel-/280929343442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168b197d2


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

psodhi1982 said:


> Please Authenticate:
> 
> Item: Proenza Shouler PS1 Red and Black Ethnic Print Handbag
> 
> Item #:280929343442
> 
> Seller: trendy_girl1017
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Shouler-PS1-Red-and-Black-Ethnic-Print-Handbag-Satchel-/280929343442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168b197d2
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tanniengo

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Citron Satchel
Item ID:
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130736539772#ht_738wt_905
Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

tanniengo said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Citron Satchel
> Item ID:
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130736539772#ht_738wt_905
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot



Hi, it's authentic.

p.s. note there's a hole in the in the leather tab in the pocket after a store anti-theft device. It's not described in the listing.


----------



## tanniengo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> p.s. note there's a hole in the in the leather tab in the pocket after a store anti-theft device. It's not described in the listing.



Thank you so much. I have not notice that.


----------



## schadenfreude

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> p.s. note there's a hole in the in the leather tab in the pocket after a store anti-theft device. It's not described in the listing.



Or it may indicate the item came from a place like Last Chance. They punch little holes in all the tags like that.


----------



## linhle

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Black
Item ID:
Seller: kuca22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item3379791936#ht_500wt_1219
Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot\


----------



## Elliespurse

linhle said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Black
> Item ID:
> Seller: kuca22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item3379791936#ht_500wt_1219
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot\



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## tanniengo

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 2012 Medium Citron
Item ID: N/A
Seller: mrsjstar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30073456052...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

tanniengo said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 2012 Medium Citron
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller: mrsjstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30073456052...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## pureumy85

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


I'm a new member so I don't know If I'm posting correctly.

Please Authenticate:

Item: Proenza Shouler PS1 Large Leather

Item #:N/A

Seller: danielmarckrost

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251119343440?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

pureumy85 said:


> I'm a new member so I don't know If I'm posting correctly.
> 
> Please Authenticate:
> 
> Item: Proenza Shouler PS1 Large Leather
> 
> Item #:N/A
> 
> Seller: danielmarckrost
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251119343440?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic


----------



## pureumy85

Thank you


----------



## maquiee

hi! can anyone help me authenticate a small keep all i just bought ( i know i should have done this before)...

the bag is very very pretty, but the leather feels so thin and delicate ( is that normal?). this is my first ps.

item: proenza schouler white keep all small bag
listing number: 221067705819
seller: 221067705819
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221067705819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

maquiee said:


> hi! can anyone help me authenticate a small keep all i just bought ( i know i should have done this before)...
> 
> the bag is very very pretty, but the leather feels so thin and delicate ( is that normal?). this is my first ps.
> 
> item: proenza schouler white keep all small bag
> listing number: 221067705819
> seller: 221067705819
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221067705819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> many thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. The Keep All is a lightweight bag and the leather should be thin but it could vary a little with the color.

Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## maquiee

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic. The Keep All is a lightweight bag and the leather should be thin but it could vary a little with the color.
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous bag!



Thanks Ellies!! the bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## iuvcoach

Hi,
Can someone please look at pictures of wallet and advise if it is authentic? TIA

Item: PS 1 Citron Small Wallet


----------



## Elliespurse

iuvcoach said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please look at pictures of wallet and advise if it is authentic? TIA
> 
> Item: PS 1 Citron Small Wallet



Hi, it looks ok. The price in Kr could be it's bought from the MrsH store in Stockholm?


----------



## iuvcoach

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok. The price in Kr could be it's bought from the MrsH store in Stockholm?



Seller did not state where it was purchased just new in box  Thank you so much, glad it looks ok.


----------



## uadjit

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Keepall In Military Green Excellent

Item #:150873040946
Seller: *itsdabeach4me*

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150873040946?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Elliespurse

uadjit said:


> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Keepall In Military Green Excellent
> 
> Item #:150873040946
> Seller: *itsdabeach4me*
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150873040946?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Hi, it looks ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters outside and inside the bag + logo on the handle.


----------



## fannz

Hi can someone help me to authenticate this bag? Saw this bag from a blogger's website today and totally fall in love with it!

item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SMALL KEEPALL in MILITARY 
listing number: N.a.
seller: bbmeister
link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...ler-ps1-small-keepall-military-1300-only.html


----------



## Elliespurse

fannz said:


> Hi can someone help me to authenticate this bag? Saw this bag from a blogger's website today and totally fall in love with it!
> 
> item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 SMALL KEEPALL in MILITARY
> listing number: N.a.
> seller: bbmeister
> link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...ler-ps1-small-keepall-military-1300-only.html



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sanrifon

Hi! Could you please authenticate this?
Item Name : PS1 Medium Size
Seller: I Just bought this bag from website in Thailand
LinK: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2224302

THANK YOU


----------



## Elliespurse

Sanrifon said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this?
> Item Name : PS1 Medium Size
> Seller: I Just bought this bag from website in Thailand
> LinK: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2224302
> 
> THANK YOU



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like PS1 Military from fall 2010.


----------



## Sanrifon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It looks like PS1 Military from fall 2010.


Thank you so much


----------



## Mary_A

Hi I'm new so I'm sure if I'm doing this right, can someone please authenticate this?

Item Name : Authentic Proenza Shouler PS1 Large Black
Seller: threeoranges3691
LinK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaa9dbec#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## Elliespurse

Mary_A said:


> Hi I'm new so I'm sure if I'm doing this right, can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name : Authentic Proenza Shouler PS1 Large Black
> Seller: threeoranges3691
> LinK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaa9dbec#ht_500wt_1204



Hi and welcome, it could be ok but the pics are too blurry to see clearly. I'd like to see the same closeup pics but clear, sharp ones.


----------



## Mary_A

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, it could be ok but the pics are too blurry to see clearly. I'd like to see the same closeup pics but clear, sharp ones.



Thanks Heaps Ellie
I've asked for clearer photos, if they send them I'll get you to have a look


----------



## menchie20

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1: Black/Embossed, (sz. M)
Listing number: 251126268586
Seller: kimora_247
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-Embossed-sz-M-/251126268586?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a784ac2aa#ht_2280wt_1377
Comments: I'm a bit worried that this seller has no feedbacks yet.

Item: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Leather Medium PS1 Satchel Shoulder Tote Handbag
Listing number: 200803708872
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200803708872
Comments: I noticed that the leather tag inside only states Proenza Schouler but does not say "Made in Italy" like the ones I have seen in department stores. Also, the leather is somewhat shiny and stiff while those I have seen look distressed and soft almost.

Can you please authenticate?


----------



## Elliespurse

menchie20 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1: Black/Embossed, (sz. M)
> Listing number: 251126268586
> Seller: kimora_247
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-Embossed-sz-M-/251126268586?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a784ac2aa#ht_2280wt_1377
> Comments: I'm a bit worried that this seller has no feedbacks yet.
> 
> Item: NEW PROENZA SCHOULER Tan Leather Medium PS1 Satchel Shoulder Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 200803708872
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200803708872
> Comments: I noticed that the leather tag inside only states Proenza Schouler but does not say "Made in Italy" like the ones I have seen in department stores. Also, the leather is somewhat shiny and stiff while those I have seen look distressed and soft almost.
> 
> Can you please authenticate?



Hi, both are fake.


----------



## menchie20

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are fake.



Too bad but thank you!


----------



## chanelgirl_83

Please help authenticate this.

Item:  Proenza PS1 Medium Tobacco Suede Brand New!!!!
Item #:290760569289
Seller: orangedog12

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290760569289#ht_500wt_1199


----------



## Elliespurse

chanelgirl_83 said:


> Please help authenticate this.
> 
> Item:  Proenza PS1 Medium Tobacco Suede Brand New!!!!
> Item #:290760569289
> Seller: orangedog12
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290760569289#ht_500wt_1199



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## magggums

Please Authenticate:

Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Large Satchel

Item #:120964229669

Seller: fangzho1

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a07aa25


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

magggums said:


> Please Authenticate:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Large Satchel
> 
> Item #:120964229669
> 
> Seller: fangzho1
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a07aa25
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hi, this is fake.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## save2

Hey everyone, is this real?

Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Extra Large
Listing number: 390452165307
Seller: ianporsche
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...msAy2JU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1061

Comments:
The seller ended the auction but is willing to relist it. Can you guys authenticate it for me before I ask him to relist it? Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

save2 said:


> Hey everyone, is this real?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Extra Large
> Listing number: 390452165307
> Seller: ianporsche
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...msAy2JU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1061
> 
> Comments:
> The seller ended the auction but is willing to relist it. Can you guys authenticate it for me before I ask him to relist it? Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## save2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thanks so much! I just bought it


----------



## Darata

Could you please authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130749217106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

This is my first time for a query - I hope I have done it correctly!

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Darata said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130749217106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> This is my first time for a query - I hope I have done it correctly!
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is authentic.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Darata

Thank you so much


----------



## Nanaz

Can you please authenticate this. Thank you in advance.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza..._WH_Handbags&hash=item337b2998d5#ht_805wt_701


----------



## schadenfreude

Nanaz said:
			
		

> Can you please authenticate this. Thank you in advance.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Leather-Shoulder-Pouch-Handbag-Citron-/221109655765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337b2998d5#ht_805wt_701



This is from Last Chance (Nordstrom outlet), I think - see the punch in the leather tag on the inside where it is stamped with the Proenza name. Make sure you go over all photos very carefully because bags that end up there usually have a problem. And just FYI, I'm not the seller (for those of you that remember me finding an identical Pouch at Last Chance a while back)!


----------



## Elliespurse

Nanaz said:


> Can you please authenticate this. Thank you in advance.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza..._WH_Handbags&hash=item337b2998d5#ht_805wt_701


Hi, it's authentic. The first two pics are stock pics and shows another bag.



schadenfreude said:


> This is from Last Chance (Nordstrom outlet), I think - see the punch in the leather tag on the inside where it is stamped with the Proenza name. Make sure you go over all photos very carefully because bags that end up there usually have a problem. And just FYI, I'm not the seller (for those of you that remember me finding an identical Pouch at Last Chance a while back)!



Thanks *schadenfreude*  I've seen this punch hole before in this thread


----------



## Nanaz

Thank you Elliespurse.


----------



## laleeza

Hi ladies! Not sure where else to post this and didn't want to make a new thread for it, but was this bag real python? Or embossed leather?
Thanks for the help!

http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-Python-PS1-Tote/00505009839526,default,pd.html


----------



## shininguponatar

Item: **Proenza Schouler** PS1 Medium Satchel/Military
Listing number: 230840046233
Seller: supermodelblogger
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23084004623...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1378

Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

laleeza said:


> Hi ladies! Not sure where else to post this and didn't want to make a new thread for it, but was this bag real python? Or embossed leather?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-Python-PS1-Tote/00505009839526,default,pd.html



Hi, this should be real python. The printed/embossed python bags are usually priced the same as leather ones. Real python are higher priced, this one only has the back and front panel in python. See in the ref.lib here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673895-3.html#post20302769


----------



## Elliespurse

shininguponatar said:


> Item: **Proenza Schouler** PS1 Medium Satchel/Military
> Listing number: 230840046233
> Seller: supermodelblogger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23084004623...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1378
> 
> Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. Three pics shows another bag though (stock pics).


----------



## laleeza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this should be real python. The printed/embossed python bags are usually priced the same as leather ones. Real python are higher priced, this one only has the back and front panel in python. See in the ref.lib here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673895-3.html#post20302769



Thanks so much for confirming!


----------



## Darata

Thank you so much for your help! I purchased the black PS1 bag!! I'm so excited and feel better knowing that this bag is authentic.


----------



## CeeCee01

Hi guys! I need some help authenticating this purse on ebay. The starting bid for this PS11 is almost definitely too good to be true, so I'm pretty sure it's a knockoff but some confirmation would be nice. Thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb477fe7#ht_500wt_990


----------



## Elliespurse

CeeCee01 said:


> Hi guys! I need some help authenticating this purse on ebay. The starting bid for this PS11 is almost definitely too good to be true, so I'm pretty sure it's a knockoff but some confirmation would be nice. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb477fe7#ht_500wt_990



Hi, I'd like to see more cloesup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, zipper pull, hardware on the side + overall backside and underside.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## chummycheryl

Hi all, could you help me to authenticate this Proenza PS 1 in smoke? Thanks!

Item: Proenza PS1 Medium Smoke
Seller: An acquaintance


----------



## chummycheryl

Hi! more pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

chummycheryl said:


> Hi all, could you help me to authenticate this Proenza PS 1 in smoke? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza PS1 Medium Smoke
> Seller: An acquaintance





chummycheryl said:


> Hi! more pics.



Hi, It's authentic.


----------



## chummycheryl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, It's authentic.



thanks!


----------



## laleeza

I'm pretty sure this is ok, but would appreciate your opinion 

Item: Proenza Schouler Python Ps11 Tote, Authentic Guarantee
Number: 180957185098
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957185098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Seller: ktran04


----------



## Elliespurse

laleeza said:


> I'm pretty sure this is ok, but would appreciate your opinion
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Python Ps11 Tote, Authentic Guarantee
> Number: 180957185098
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957185098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Seller: ktran04



Hi, it looks ok but there are not many pics, overview pics of the backside, side and inside would be great.


----------



## laleeza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but there are not many pics, overview pics of the backside, side and inside would be great.



Thanks Ellie! I'll try to get more


----------



## rapa112

Hi , I want to buy proenza ps 1 on ebay but i want to make sure it is authentic. Please help me !!! Thank you !!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...1609385743005487693&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## Elliespurse

rapa112 said:


> Hi , I want to buy proenza ps 1 on ebay but i want to make sure it is authentic. Please help me !!! Thank you !!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...1609385743005487693&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&



Hi, it's authentic.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## rapa112

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thank you so so much !!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hello! 

Just wondering if you would know if this item is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1403c8c#ht_555wt_1139
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wondering if you would know if this item is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1403c8c#ht_555wt_1139
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## CeeCee01

Thank you, glad to be here! 

Here are some more photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

CeeCee01 said:


> Hi guys! I need some help authenticating this purse on ebay. The starting bid for this PS11 is almost definitely too good to be true, so I'm pretty sure it's a knockoff but some confirmation would be nice. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb477fe7#ht_500wt_990





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more cloesup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, zipper pull, hardware on the side + overall backside and underside.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





CeeCee01 said:


> Thank you, glad to be here!
> 
> Here are some more photos:



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## lilgrain

hi Ellie,

please help me with these 2 PS bag..... TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320969605095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/110942892155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi Ellie,
> 
> please help me with these 2 PS bag..... TIA
> 
> *1)*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320969605095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *2)*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110942892155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, *1)* is the same as post #2092 above.

*2)* It looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.


----------



## chummycheryl

Hi ladies! I just received the PS1 this morning and would like to seek your authentication assistance. Thanks! 

Item: Proenza PS1 Medium Saddle


----------



## chummycheryl

More pics! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chummycheryl said:


> Hi ladies! I just received the PS1 this morning and would like to seek your authentication assistance. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza PS1 Medium Saddle





chummycheryl said:


> More pics! Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


And it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## chummycheryl

Thank you Ellie! The PS1 is such a practical bag and I adore the leather!


----------



## Darata

I've received my eBay purchase and was wondering a couple of items on my purchase!

There is a price tag from Barney's listing the bag at a retail price of $1295! Would this tell me how old this bag is and was purchased? I know they retail for $1695. 

Does the PS1 come with one strap or two? Feeling like I have seen questions regarding two but it might be the large or extra large?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Darata said:


> I've received my eBay purchase and was wondering a couple of items on my purchase!
> 
> There is a price tag from Barney's listing the bag at a retail price of $1295! Would this tell me how old this bag is and was purchased? I know they retail for $1695.
> 
> Does the PS1 come with one strap or two? Feeling like I have seen questions regarding two but it might be the large or extra large?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



Hi, the price has been $1595-$1695 since 2010 and the bag in the auction was made this year. This bag has one strap.

Could you please post pics of the bag you received, I'd like to see if it's the same bag as the auction.

Thanks!


----------



## meelee

Hi, guys! I actually have a question about the authenticity of a PS bracelet.  The seller says its from the 2013 collection so I'm also wondering how the bracelet could have been purchased.  Perhaps from their new PS store on Madison Ave?  Does their new store sell jewelry too?  Any insight would be much appreciated!  Here are some pics:


----------



## Darata

Ellie,

Here are the photos. Maybe the Barney's tag is some other tag left in the bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Darata said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130749217106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> This is my first time for a query - I hope I have done it correctly!
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





Darata said:


> Thank you so much





Darata said:


> I've received my eBay purchase and was wondering a couple of items on my purchase!
> 
> There is a price tag from Barney's listing the bag at a retail price of $1295! Would this tell me how old this bag is and was purchased? I know they retail for $1695.
> 
> Does the PS1 come with one strap or two? Feeling like I have seen questions regarding two but it might be the large or extra large?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the price has been $1595-$1695 since 2010 and the bag in the auction was made this year. This bag has one strap.
> 
> Could you please post pics of the bag you received, I'd like to see if it's the same bag as the auction.
> 
> Thanks!





Darata said:


> Ellie,
> 
> Here are the photos. Maybe the Barney's tag is some other tag left in the bag?



Hi, it's authentic and the same bag as the auction. It's from this year so I'm not sure why the Barneys receipt shows a low price. Congrats on your PS1, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Darata

Thanks! I'm really happy with it. I can see why many of you have more than one in their collections! ::thinking of a Large military next::


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Just purchased this keepall and want to be sure it's authentic, can someone help? TIA 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120978372764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## s0_flawless

Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
Listing: Brand New PS1 Proenza Schouler Bag (Chelsea)
It is posted on craigslist so I am unsure of the seller but I will post the link http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/3226660997.html

Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

cvlshopaholic said:


> Just purchased this keepall and want to be sure it's authentic, can someone help? TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120978372764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

s0_flawless said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
> Listing: Brand New PS1 Proenza Schouler Bag (Chelsea)
> It is posted on craigslist so I am unsure of the seller but I will post the link http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/3226660997.html
> 
> Do you think it is authentic?



Hi, it could be ok but I need more closeup pics of the interior, the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket, logo on the foldover clasp, zipper pull + better overview pics. Perhaps the seller is "Chelsea"? the bag is Pouch.


----------



## mw@

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 TOTE IN COLOR BLOCK BLUE OLIMPIA LEATHER
Listing number: 180964281606
Seller: marius_dc9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a224fcd06
Comments: wondering if this is authentic - TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 TOTE IN COLOR BLOCK BLUE OLIMPIA LEATHER
> Listing number: 180964281606
> Seller: marius_dc9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a224fcd06
> Comments: wondering if this is authentic - TIA



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, zipper pull and hardware.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, zipper pull and hardware.



Hey - thx for the response. Here are the additional images.


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 TOTE IN COLOR BLOCK BLUE OLIMPIA LEATHER
> Listing number: 180964281606
> Seller: marius_dc9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a224fcd06
> Comments: wondering if this is authentic - TIA





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag, zipper pull and hardware.





mw@ said:


> Hey - thx for the response. Here are the additional images.



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



thank you!!!


----------



## bree_bree

Pls authenticate this Proenza

Item: AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Small Burgundy Keepall SKA in VERY GOOD CONDITION Listing number: 290768615211
Seller:  lshr2 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Proenza-Schouler-Small-Burgundy-Keepall-SKA-in-VERY-GOOD-CONDITION-/290768615211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b328f72b


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Pls authenticate this Proenza
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Small Burgundy Keepall SKA in VERY GOOD CONDITION Listing number: 290768615211
> Seller:  lshr2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Proenza-Schouler-Small-Burgundy-Keepall-SKA-in-VERY-GOOD-CONDITION-/290768615211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b328f72b



Hi, it's authentic. I looked at the Keep All 290768615211, the link brought up something else.


----------



## bree_bree

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I looked at the Keep All 290768615211, the link brought up something else.


Hi Ellie 
That's weird. The link is bringing up something else. But yes, I was talking about the Keepall 290768615211. Thank you so much.


----------



## chachigirl

Hi there - wondering if someone can help me authenticate this purse? It would be my first Proenza Schouler! Many thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221115940551&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

chachigirl said:


> Hi there - wondering if someone can help me authenticate this purse? It would be my first Proenza Schouler! Many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221115940551&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #2069, it's apparently been relisted. The comment last time was that the hole in the leather tab showed it was once bought from Last Chance.


----------



## chachigirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #2069, it's apparently been relisted. The comment last time was that the hole in the leather tab showed it was once bought from Last Chance.


Thank you Elliespurse.se!


----------



## LnA

Hi, I  purchased this bag at TJ Maxx and would like some help confirming its authenticity. Thank you!

Item Name: PS1 (medium, smoke)
Seller: TJ Maxx
Comments: It comes with a dustbag and tags as well. Any info on the season/year would be great as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

LnA said:


> Hi, I  purchased this bag at TJ Maxx and would like some help confirming its authenticity. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PS1 (medium, smoke)
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> Comments: It comes with a dustbag and tags as well. Any info on the season/year would be great as well.



Hi, it's authentic. I'd say it's from SS-12 or FW-11, not older.


Congrats!!


----------



## LnA

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic. I'd say it's from SS-12 or FW-11, not older.
> 
> Congrats!!



Yay, thank you!


----------



## menchie20

LnA said:


> Yay, thank you!



Wow, lucky you! May I know what branch of TJ Maxx you got this and how much?

Thanks!


----------



## mw@

Hi - looking for help with a PS11 tote (old version).

Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
Listing number: 120981232354
Seller: amouretta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Hi - looking for help with a PS11 tote (old version).
> 
> Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
> Listing number: 120981232354
> Seller: amouretta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: TIA



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull.


----------



## laleeza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but there are not many pics, overview pics of the backside, side and inside would be great.



Hi Ellie - I received the bag and took a few pics. I as a hard time getting good light for the interior pic, but I hope these help.
Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

laleeza said:


> I'm pretty sure this is ok, but would appreciate your opinion
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Python Ps11 Tote, Authentic Guarantee
> Number: 180957185098
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957185098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Seller: ktran04





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but there are not many pics, overview pics of the backside, side and inside would be great.





laleeza said:


> Thanks Ellie! I'll try to get more





laleeza said:


> Hi Ellie - I received the bag and took a few pics. I as a hard time getting good light for the interior pic, but I hope these help.
> Thanks!!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics it's authentic. (btw, is the auction still running?)


----------



## laleeza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics it's authentic. (btw, is the auction still running?)



Thanks Ellie!
I was pretty confident so I went ahead and purchased it and received it yesterday. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Elliespurse

laleeza said:


> Thanks Ellie!
> I was pretty confident so I went ahead and purchased it and received it yesterday. I absolutely love it!



It's gorgeous exotic and the colors are  Congrats!!


----------



## LnA

menchie20 said:
			
		

> Wow, lucky you! May I know what branch of TJ Maxx you got this and how much?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure, I posted about it here http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...s-fantastic-finds-724029-91.html#post22804885


----------



## elaine_sally

Hi dear Ellie,

Please help me to authenticate these two PS 11 totes? 
I have wonder does this style which has two sides zippers been discontinued? coz i cannot find any more sell on barney and Bergdorf? which year does this style come out? Thank you so much 

Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
Listing number: 120981232354
Seller: *amouretta* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Item Name : AUTH BRAND NEW Proenza Schouler - PS11 textured-leather tote Black SOLD OUT! 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200775871132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Seller:  *rozyozy1 *

*Comment: whether this style is a good collection, a classical one? like PS1 or Keepall . Or the newer PS11 tote will be a good collection, I prefer a classical bag. Many thanks in advance *


----------



## Elliespurse

elaine_sally said:


> Hi dear Ellie,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate these two PS 11 totes?
> I have wonder does this style which has two sides zippers been discontinued? coz i cannot find any more sell on barney and Bergdorf? which year does this style come out? Thank you so much
> 
> Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
> Listing number: 120981232354
> Seller: *amouretta*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Item Name : AUTH BRAND NEW Proenza Schouler - PS11 textured-leather tote Black SOLD OUT!
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200775871132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller:  *rozyozy1 *
> 
> *Comment: whether this style is a good collection, a classical one? like PS1 or Keepall . Or the newer PS11 tote will be a good collection, I prefer a classical bag. Many thanks in advance *



Hi there, the first is the same as post #2125 and it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull.

The second also looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull + overall pics of the side, backside and hw. The first pic is a stock pic.


This PS11 tote was introduced together with the PS11 classic for SS11 (or the classic was first shown in 2010 summer trunk show/fall-winter). It looks like this tote is replaced now with the new tote and the PS1 shopper. I personally think it will be sought after with the clean lines compared to the new ones.


----------



## Momo3

Hi there, i'm new to this forum eventhough i'm a long-life bag fans 

Recently i bought a small keep all in military from eBay. It looks OK to me, but just want to get assurance from you guys as the expert, since this is the first time i tried to buy a branded bag via eBay.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Momo3 said:


> Hi there, i'm new to this forum eventhough i'm a long-life bag fans
> 
> Recently i bought a small keep all in military from eBay. It looks OK to me, but just want to get assurance from you guys as the expert, since this is the first time i tried to buy a branded bag via eBay.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi and welcome! It's authentic.


and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Hi there, the first is the same as post #2125 and it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull.
> 
> The second also looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull + overall pics of the side, backside and hw. The first pic is a stock pic.
> 
> 
> This PS11 tote was introduced together with the PS11 classic for SS11 (or the classic was first shown in 2010 summer trunk show/fall-winter). It looks like this tote is replaced now with the new tote and the PS1 shopper. I personally think it will be sought after with the clean lines compared to the new ones.



 Thank you  for the knowledges ,  
I just asked pictures from seller, and will post more as soon as I get pictures.


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hi 

Can you authenticate this PS1?


Regards
Kristina


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you authenticate this PS1?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kristina



Hello and welcome!

It looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + more overview pics of the back and under the flap.


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hi Elliespurse.

Thank you so much for your help, it is highly appreciated!! 

I have attached some more photos, my camera is not that good, but please let me know if you need more/different pictures and I will try to work something out.

Again, thousands thank for your help 

Kind Regards
Kristina


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you authenticate this PS1?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kristina





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> It looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + more overview pics of the back and under the flap.





Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Elliespurse.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, it is highly appreciated!!
> 
> I have attached some more photos, my camera is not that good, but please let me know if you need more/different pictures and I will try to work something out.
> 
> Again, thousands thank for your help
> 
> Kind Regards
> Kristina



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it still looks ok but the pics are blurry. We usually wants clear, sharp pics. Perhaps you could use the flower icon (macro) on your camera?


----------



## jeweleye11

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1, black with black hardware? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae95e1414#ht_8476wt_917


----------



## Elliespurse

jeweleye11 said:


> Hi, can anyone please authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1, black with black hardware? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae95e1414#ht_8476wt_917



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Momo3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! It's authentic.
> 
> 
> and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


 thanks so much Elliespurse!


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hey again.

I have tried taking some more photos now, hope they're good enough 






Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it still looks ok but the pics are blurry. We usually wants clear, sharp pics. Perhaps you could use the flower icon (macro) on your camera?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you authenticate this PS1?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kristina





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> It looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + more overview pics of the back and under the flap.





Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Elliespurse.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, it is highly appreciated!!
> 
> I have attached some more photos, my camera is not that good, but please let me know if you need more/different pictures and I will try to work something out.
> 
> Again, thousands thank for your help
> 
> Kind Regards
> Kristina





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it still looks ok but the pics are blurry. We usually wants clear, sharp pics. Perhaps you could use the flower icon (macro) on your camera?





Kristinaaa said:


> Hey again.
> 
> I have tried taking some more photos now, hope they're good enough



Hi, these pics are much better, it's authentic.

And congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kristinaaa

Thank you so so so much!! Have a nice day




Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics are much better, it's authentic.
> 
> And congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Jennyblue

Hi, would like to ask for help in authenticating a proenza keep all. Would be grateful if u can help to take a look

Item Name (if you know it): proenza keep all large burgundy
Link (if available): http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v606/peaberry/PS1 KA Large/


----------



## Elliespurse

Jennyblue said:


> Hi, would like to ask for help in authenticating a proenza keep all. Would be grateful if u can help to take a look
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): proenza keep all large burgundy
> Link (if available): http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v606/peaberry/PS1 KA Large/



Hi and welcome! It's authentic.


----------



## Jennyblue

Thanks so much )))


----------



## KayuuKathey

Hi, Id like to authenticity on this baby! Pretty please! 

Item: RARE PROENZA SCHOULER XL LILAC PERIWINKLE PS1 BAG SATCHEL TOTE GORGEOUS!
Seller: charmingtot
Link: Here


----------



## Elliespurse

KayuuKathey said:


> Hi, Id like to authenticity on this baby! Pretty please!
> 
> Item: RARE PROENZA SCHOULER XL LILAC PERIWINKLE PS1 BAG SATCHEL TOTE GORGEOUS!
> Seller: charmingtot
> Link: Here



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Hi there, the first is the same as post #2125 and it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull.
> 
> The second also looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull + overall pics of the side, backside and hw. The first pic is a stock pic.
> 
> 
> This PS11 tote was introduced together with the PS11 classic for SS11 (or the classic was first shown in 2010 summer trunk show/fall-winter). It looks like this tote is replaced now with the new tote and the PS1 shopper. I personally think it will be sought after with the clean lines compared to the new ones.


 
Hi  dear Ellie, 
This is the original link for the tote which you authenicate in the first 

Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
Listing number: 120981232354
Seller: *amouretta* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1423.l2649

This is the additional pictures : https://picasaweb.google.com/elprincecharming/September132012?authkey=Gv1sRgCPemkdfnyr22jAE# 

Wish they are help .


----------



## Elliespurse

elaine_sally said:


> Hi dear Ellie,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate these two PS 11 totes?
> I have wonder does this style which has two sides zippers been discontinued? coz i cannot find any more sell on barney and Bergdorf? which year does this style come out? Thank you so much
> 
> Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
> Listing number: 120981232354
> Seller: *amouretta*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Item Name : AUTH BRAND NEW Proenza Schouler - PS11 textured-leather tote Black SOLD OUT!
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200775871132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller:  *rozyozy1 *
> 
> *Comment: whether this style is a good collection, a classical one? like PS1 or Keepall . Or the newer PS11 tote will be a good collection, I prefer a classical bag. Many thanks in advance *





Elliespurse said:


> Hi there, the first is the same as post #2125 and it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull.
> 
> The second also looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters and zipper pull + overall pics of the side, backside and hw. The first pic is a stock pic.
> 
> 
> This PS11 tote was introduced together with the PS11 classic for SS11 (or the classic was first shown in 2010 summer trunk show/fall-winter). It looks like this tote is replaced now with the new tote and the PS1 shopper. I personally think it will be sought after with the clean lines compared to the new ones.





elaine_sally said:


> Thank you  for the knowledges ,
> I just asked pictures from seller, and will post more as soon as I get pictures.





elaine_sally said:


> Hi  dear Ellie,
> This is the original link for the tote which you authenicate in the first
> 
> Item: proenza schouler ps11 black leather tote pebbled large
> Listing number: 120981232354
> Seller: *amouretta*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120981232354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1423.l2649
> 
> This is the additional pictures : https://picasaweb.google.com/elprincecharming/September132012?authkey=Gv1sRgCPemkdfnyr22jAE#
> 
> Wish they are help .



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## elaine_sally

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


 

Thank you a lot !!!!


----------



## Chloeyuyu

I just got my first ps1, could you help me authenticate this?


----------



## Elliespurse

Chloeyuyu said:


> I just got my first ps1, could you help me authenticate this?



Hi and welcome, it's authentic.


And it's a gorgeous color!  Congrats!!


----------



## Chloeyuyu

Thanks so much!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## metula

Hello,

Can I get some help to authenticate this? I just got it from online retailer listed on PS official website as a stock list so I think they are reputable, however, there were no security tags so I'm afraid that someone could have bought authentic and return a fake back to retailer. Normally retailers attached security tags to prevent such. In addition the bag was $300 less than retail price. The retailer said its last fall season so PS won't like them charge same price as this season's price.  Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

metula said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I get some help to authenticate this? I just got it from online retailer listed on PS official website as a stock list so I think they are reputable, however, there were no security tags so I'm afraid that someone could have bought authentic and return a fake back to retailer. Normally retailers attached security tags to prevent such. In addition the bag was $300 less than retail price. The retailer said its last fall season so PS won't like them charge same price as this season's price.  Any help is much appreciated!



Hello, it's authentic. I think most stores removed their own security tag before shipping/handing over to the customer. For the lowering the price of last season bags I've seen some do that, especially since PS changes tiny details between seasons, your bag isn't older than spring this year though (Imho).

Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!!


----------



## metula

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hello, it's authentic. I think most stores removed their own security tag before shipping/handing over to the customer. For the lowering the price of last season bags I've seen some do that, especially since PS changes tiny details between seasons, your bag isn't older than spring this year though (Imho).
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!!



Thank you Elliespurse!! You are awesome. Really appreciate all your contributions.


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi Elliespurse! 

Are the below authentic? Thank you for your help!

Midnight X-Large:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280973754181?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Tobacco Medium:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271065332092?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> 
> Are the below authentic? Thank you for your help!
> 
> Midnight X-Large:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280973754181?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Tobacco Medium:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271065332092?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## stylespectacle

Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## BigBagTheory

Hi! I am needing help in authenticating this purse. Kindly check it, I really appreciate it!

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Pouch in color Lagoon Green
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1-375-P...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae9d22a14


----------



## Elliespurse

BigBagTheory said:


> Hi! I am needing help in authenticating this purse. Kindly check it, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Pouch in color Lagoon Green
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1-375-P...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae9d22a14



Hi and welcome, it's authentic.


----------



## BigBagTheory

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome, it's authentic.



Thanks so much Elliespurse for taking the time.&#128516; Have a great day!


----------



## BigBagTheory

Thank you so much Elliespurse for taking the time! &#128516; Have a great day!


----------



## lilgrain

hi Ellie,

Please help me w/ this ps handbag clutch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330798842882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi Ellie,
> 
> Please help me w/ this ps handbag clutch
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330798842882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much~~~~~~~~~



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.


----------



## cocoandy

Hi Elle, 

Can you tell me if these are authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330799242955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140856397066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170915975896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

cocoandy said:


> Hi Elle,
> 
> Can you tell me if these are authentic?
> 
> *1)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/330799242955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *2)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/140856397066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *3)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/170915975896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hello and welcome!

*1)* Looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp + bag side hardware and strap hardware.

*2)* It's authentic.

*3)* Looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp. This is likely from 2011, not 2010 as described in the listing.


----------



## cocoandy

thank you!


----------



## pcil

Please help authenticate. I bought this at Neiman on sale, but the strap looks different than any other pouch I've seen.
Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Pouch
Link (if available): http://s951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/pcil_gallery/PS1 Pouch/
Seller: Neiman 
Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

pcil said:


> Please help authenticate. I bought this at Neiman on sale, but the strap looks different than any other pouch I've seen.
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Pouch
> Link (if available): http://s951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/pcil_gallery/PS1 Pouch/
> Seller: Neiman
> Comments:



Hi, it's authentic. Perhaps the strap has been repaired and they changed the hardware? Perhaps it was done at Neiman and then put on sale?

Anyway, Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## shardette

Help!! I just made an offer on this hence need it to be authenticated please!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17091617...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_1098wt_174


----------



## Elliespurse

shardette said:


> Help!! I just made an offer on this hence need it to be authenticated please!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17091617...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_1098wt_174



Hi, it looks ok but some pics are small, I'd like to see a closeup of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

The black coated hardware on this bag was discontinued for spring/summer this year, it's now gunmetal finish. Perhaps it was old stock from last year, or the purchase date in the listing is not accurate. Also the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).


----------



## pcil

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Perhaps the strap has been repaired and they changed the hardware? Perhaps it was done at Neiman and then put on sale?
> 
> Anyway, Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!



Thanks so much! I love the bag, but the strap kinda worries me. If I decide later to sell the bag to fund something else, I am just afraid it would be a problem  I need to decide!


----------



## stylespectacle

More pictures for this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170915975896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://imageshack.us/a/img401/6971/photo3ls.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img202/2279/21627001.jpg

Please authenticate when you have a chance. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> More pictures for this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170915975896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img401/6971/photo3ls.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img202/2279/21627001.jpg
> 
> Please authenticate when you have a chance. Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## shardette

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but some pics are small, I'd like to see a closeup of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> The black coated hardware on this bag was discontinued for spring/summer this year, it's now gunmetal finish. Perhaps it was old stock from last year, or the purchase date in the listing is not accurate. Also the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).



Thankyou so much!!! She is asking for $1300AUD.. is that too much for an older model?? I'm not sure how much these bags normally go for?


----------



## steph.meyer

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this for me.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25115721...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_483wt_1346

Thank you soo much.


----------



## Elliespurse

steph.meyer said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this for me.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25115721...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_483wt_1346
> 
> Thank you soo much.



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Kias1229

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280982677061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

please help me authentic this thank you !


----------



## Elliespurse

Kias1229 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280982677061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> please help me authentic this thank you !



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + PS tag + strap hardware + zipper pull.

I don't "recognize" this bag, perhaps it's new shipment and PS changed the design a tiny bit, not sure but the closeup pics are important.

It also looks as the medium size, not the large as described in the listing.


----------



## Paris20

Sorry if this has been posted, I did go back a few pages but did not see it:

AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Bag in Lilac : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170918467847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Paris20 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted, I did go back a few pages but did not see it:
> 
> AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Bag in Lilac :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170918467847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.

*Seller:* glamourouge
*Listing number:* 170918467847

(add the above info when posting)


----------



## Paris20

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> *Seller:* glamourouge
> *Listing number:* 170918467847
> 
> (add the above info when posting)




Thank You!


----------



## antheaxoxo

Hello everyone!!

I recently just purchased my first PS1! But I am very disturbed that the card has a typo(please refer to last picture). Is this normal? Is my bag authentic?

PS: The typo was that contact was spelled as contatct (2nd last word)


----------



## Elliespurse

antheaxoxo said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I recently just purchased my first PS1! But I am very disturbed that the card has a typo(please refer to last picture). Is this normal? Is my bag authentic?
> 
> PS: The typo was that contact was spelled as contatct (2nd last word)



Hello and welcome!

Everything looks ok but perhaps you could post closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (you already posted the tag) + backside of the bag and strap hardware. I expect everything to be authentic. The spelling error was probably done in Italy and it looks like they added more text recently.

Congrats on a gorgeous PS1


----------



## antheaxoxo

> TE=Elliespurse;23019249]Hello and welcome!
> 
> Everything looks ok but perhaps you could post closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (you already posted the tag) + backside of the bag and strap hardware. I expect everything to be authentic. The spelling error was probably done in Italy and it looks like they added more text recently.
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous PS1



The letters inside the bag is actually quite difficult to capture because perhaps its imprinting on suede? I have a hard time trying to figure out the letters too!


----------



## Elliespurse

antheaxoxo said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I recently just purchased my first PS1! But I am very disturbed that the card has a typo(please refer to last picture). Is this normal? Is my bag authentic?
> 
> PS: The typo was that contact was spelled as contatct (2nd last word)





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> Everything looks ok but perhaps you could post closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (you already posted the tag) + backside of the bag and strap hardware. I expect everything to be authentic. The spelling error was probably done in Italy and it looks like they added more text recently.
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous PS1





antheaxoxo said:


> The letters inside the bag is actually quite difficult to capture because perhaps its imprinting on suede? I have a hard time trying to figure out the letters too!



Thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.

Yes the PS letters are usually hard to read on suede.


----------



## antheaxoxo

Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Yes the PS letters are usually hard to read on suede.



hehe. Thank you so much!


----------



## douxamere

Item: proenza schoulder medium ps1
Listing number:261106970663 
Seller:  gary092589
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261106970663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: the seller seems to have bad feedback asked for pictures but doesnt answer. plesae help ladies!! i appreciate it alooottttt.


----------



## Elliespurse

douxamere said:


> Item: proenza schoulder medium ps1
> Listing number:261106970663
> Seller:  gary092589
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261106970663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: the seller seems to have bad feedback asked for pictures but doesnt answer. plesae help ladies!! i appreciate it alooottttt.



Hi, I can't say anything from just one small pic sorry. I'd like to see many more overall and closeup pics. The rule of thumb is "no pics-no buy".


----------



## siscazagita

Hi Guys,

I love this bag so much,can you help me to authenticate this bag before i buy it?


Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
Listing number:221102895869
Seller: all_pretty_things
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Orange-NWT-/221102895869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ac272fd

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

siscazagita said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I love this bag so much,can you help me to authenticate this bag before i buy it?
> 
> 
> Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
> Listing number:221102895869
> Seller: all_pretty_things
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Orange-NWT-/221102895869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ac272fd
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters + zipper pull.


----------



## siscazagita

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters + zipper pull.



Hi,

here are the additional picture :


----------



## Elliespurse

siscazagita said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I love this bag so much,can you help me to authenticate this bag before i buy it?
> 
> 
> Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
> Listing number:221102895869
> Seller: all_pretty_things
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Orange-NWT-/221102895869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ac272fd
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters + zipper pull.





siscazagita said:


> Hi,
> 
> here are the additional picture :



Hi, and thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## la.ci

Is this authentic? Thanks in advance to everybody
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather
Listing number: 200828806903
Seller: jenniebklyn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200828806903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

la.ci said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks in advance to everybody
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather
> Listing number: 200828806903
> Seller: jenniebklyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200828806903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic. The metal PS tag seems to be missing (or not shown), lost tags was common a couple of years ago. It's from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## kss

I just purchased on PS1 on ebay.  They guarenteed authenticity.  The pictures they showed were stock but they did promise if it was not real I could return it for a refund.  I will post some pics on here when I get it.  In the mean time, what should I be looking for to know if it is real or fake....some tell tale signs of a PS bag.  This is my first one of these.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kss said:


> I just purchased on PS1 on ebay.  They guarenteed authenticity.  The pictures they showed were stock but they did promise if it was not real I could return it for a refund.  I will post some pics on here when I get it.  In the mean time, what should I be looking for to know if it is real or fake....some tell tale signs of a PS bag.  This is my first one of these.  Thanks!



Hello and welcome!

There are a myriad of details but we don't talk about it here, post pics when you gets it and we will have a look. In the mean time you could search here for the seller name and see what is said before.

Good luck.


----------



## douxamere

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't say anything from just one small pic sorry. I'd like to see many more overall and closeup pics. The rule of thumb is "no pics-no buy".



what seller provided fr me! thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

douxamere said:


> Item: proenza schoulder medium ps1
> Listing number:261106970663
> Seller:  gary092589
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261106970663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: the seller seems to have bad feedback asked for pictures but doesnt answer. plesae help ladies!! i appreciate it alooottttt.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't say anything from just one small pic sorry. I'd like to see many more overall and closeup pics. The rule of thumb is "no pics-no buy".





douxamere said:


> what seller provided fr me! thank you



Hi, sorry we need more pics to say anything and these pics could show another bag than the listing (it looks more like a stock pic with the tied knot compared to the listing).


----------



## shoesyay

Originally Posted by *steph.meyer* 

 Hi,
Can you please authenticate this for me.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251157218...#ht_483wt_1346

Thank you soo much. 



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


 
Hi, I'm still new to the forums and can't PM. I've just purchased this bag after re-assurance from the seller that it is authentic. Are you able to tell me why it is a fake? So maybe I have some reason to return/refund it? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

steph.meyer said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this for me.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25115721...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_483wt_1346
> 
> Thank you soo much.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.





shoesyay said:


> Originally Posted by *steph.meyer*
> 
> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this for me.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251157218...#ht_483wt_1346
> 
> Thank you soo much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm still new to the forums and can't PM. I've just purchased this bag after re-assurance from the seller that it is authentic. Are you able to tell me why it is a fake? So maybe I have some reason to return/refund it? Thanks!



Hi, so sorry about this. It's no doubt it's fake, but we don't talk about it in public.


----------



## pennybear

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Handbag**Gray Leather
Listing number: 261109985475
Seller: jammm79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb5e30c3
Comments: plz help me to authentic this bag. Many thanks!


----------



## dap25

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium bag
Listing number:290785162822
Seller: kimmykim1398
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b4257646
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

pennybear said:


> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Handbag**Gray Leather
> Listing number: 261109985475
> Seller: jammm79
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb5e30c3
> Comments: plz help me to authentic this bag. Many thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium bag
> Listing number:290785162822
> Seller: kimmykim1398
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b4257646
> Thanks a lot!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.

It looks like the PS metal tag is missing or not pictured. The bag is probably from spring/summer 2010 season.


----------



## vickitaa92

Item: 	
100% original Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag, medium, Red!!! Neu!!!!NP 1.295,00 Euro
Listing number: 251163217881
Seller: milu2805
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-original...chen&hash=item3a7a7e8fd9&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1288

Please help me with this one ladies. Is it authentic or fake?
I have attatched some close ups. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

vickitaa92 said:


> Item:
> 100% original Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag, medium, Red!!! Neu!!!!NP 1.295,00 Euro
> Listing number: 251163217881
> Seller: milu2805
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-original...chen&hash=item3a7a7e8fd9&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1288
> 
> Please help me with this one ladies. Is it authentic or fake?
> I have attatched some close ups. Thanks in advance!



Hi, it looks ok but the pics are not the best, I'd like to see closeup pics (no flash) of the PS letters + logo on the foldover clasp.

Also, half of the pics shows another bag (stock pics).


----------



## kss

What's the verdict!
http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/

I can take more if needed!


----------



## kss

Here are a few more.  I took some w/o the flash.  They were horrible.  Husband has the really good camera w him!

http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/


----------



## lilgrain

hi ellie, found 2 PS on ebay, would you help me authenticate them.... Thanks SO much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140864839952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130781418081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

kss said:


> I just purchased on PS1 on ebay.  They guarenteed authenticity.  The pictures they showed were stock but they did promise if it was not real I could return it for a refund.  I will post some pics on here when I get it.  In the mean time, what should I be looking for to know if it is real or fake....some tell tale signs of a PS bag.  This is my first one of these.  Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> There are a myriad of details but we don't talk about it here, post pics when you gets it and we will have a look. In the mean time you could search here for the seller name and see what is said before.
> 
> Good luck.





kss said:


> What's the verdict!
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/
> 
> I can take more if needed!





kss said:


> Here are a few more.  I took some w/o the flash.  They were horrible.  Husband has the really good camera w him!
> 
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi ellie, found 2 PS on ebay, would you help me authenticate them.... Thanks SO much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140864839952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130781418081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## landadora

Hello members,
I am far from being an expert in authenticating PS bags, so could you please help me authenticate this one? Thank you very much in advance!

Item name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium bag bright red
Item number: 320998981544
Seller name: boscobjgd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd07bfa8


----------



## landadora

Could you please help me with this other one too? Thanks once again!

Item name:*AUTHENTIC* Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Bag in Lilac
Item Number: 170921096569
Seller: glamourouge
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbb0f579


----------



## Elliespurse

landadora said:


> Hello members,
> I am far from being an expert in authenticating PS bags, so could you please help me authenticate this one? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium bag bright red
> Item number: 320998981544
> Seller name: boscobjgd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd07bfa8



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

landadora said:


> Could you please help me with this other one too? Thanks once again!
> 
> Item name:*AUTHENTIC* Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Bag in Lilac
> Item Number: 170921096569
> Seller: glamourouge
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbb0f579



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #2186 (relisted).


----------



## landadora

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!
Have a great day!


----------



## landadora

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's the same bag as post #2186 (relisted).


Oh, sorry, I forgot to look for it in the thread. I searched for the red one here and forgot to search for this one. My apologies. 
And Thank you very much once again!


----------



## kss

Hello-Here are the additional pictures that you requested.  I condensed the best ones into this album!  Let me know what you think!  Thanks so much!

http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/Proenza/


----------



## Elliespurse

kss said:


> I just purchased on PS1 on ebay.  They guarenteed authenticity.  The pictures they showed were stock but they did promise if it was not real I could return it for a refund.  I will post some pics on here when I get it.  In the mean time, what should I be looking for to know if it is real or fake....some tell tale signs of a PS bag.  This is my first one of these.  Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> There are a myriad of details but we don't talk about it here, post pics when you gets it and we will have a look. In the mean time you could search here for the seller name and see what is said before.
> 
> Good luck.





kss said:


> What's the verdict!
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/
> 
> I can take more if needed!





kss said:


> Here are a few more.  I took some w/o the flash.  They were horrible.  Husband has the really good camera w him!
> 
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.





kss said:


> Hello-Here are the additional pictures that you requested.  I condensed the best ones into this album!  Let me know what you think!  Thanks so much!
> 
> http://s1324.photobucket.com/albums/u612/kss324/Proenza/



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## vickitaa92

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are not the best, I'd like to see closeup pics (no flash) of the PS letters + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> Also, half of the pics shows another bag (stock pics).



I know.. The seller is quite new on EBAY so I don't think she knows how to provide the best pictures yet. Anyway, here is the picture you requested:


----------



## pennybear

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you so much for let me know it is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

vickitaa92 said:


> Item:
> 100% original Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag, medium, Red!!! Neu!!!!NP 1.295,00 Euro
> Listing number: 251163217881
> Seller: milu2805
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-original...chen&hash=item3a7a7e8fd9&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1288
> 
> Please help me with this one ladies. Is it authentic or fake?
> I have attatched some close ups. Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the pics are not the best, I'd like to see closeup pics (no flash) of the PS letters + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> Also, half of the pics shows another bag (stock pics).





vickitaa92 said:


> I know.. The seller is quite new on EBAY so I don't think she knows how to provide the best pictures yet. Anyway, here is the picture you requested:



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## vickitaa92

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## la.ci

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The metal PS tag seems to be missing (or not shown), lost tags was common a couple of years ago. It's from 2010 or earlier.



Thank you Ellie!!! Just won the auction !! yayyy! can't wait 4 arrival...many thanks again for your help.


----------



## annie0127

Hi, can anyone help me check this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-NEW-GOR...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbc91617

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

annie0127 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me check this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-NEW-GOR...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbc91617
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Manolos21

Hello ladies,

Could you take a look at this ebay auctions and see if it's authentic or not?


Item: PS1 in Purple Rain
Seller: ldybug33 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170922677783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Says that it's new with tags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could you take a look at this ebay auctions and see if it's authentic or not?
> 
> 
> Item: PS1 in Purple Rain
> Seller: ldybug33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170922677783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Says that it's new with tags.



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same as post #2232 just above here.


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> It looks like the PS metal tag is missing or not pictured. The bag is probably from spring/summer 2010 season.



Hi, this is the photo that the seller gave me
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium bag
> Listing number:290785162822
> Seller: kimmykim1398
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b4257646
> Thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> It looks like the PS metal tag is missing or not pictured. The bag is probably from spring/summer 2010 season.





dap25 said:


> Hi, this is the photo that the seller gave me
> Thank you



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



Thank you so much Elliespurse


----------



## Ange-

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but some pics are small, I'd like to see a closeup of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> The black coated hardware on this bag was discontinued for spring/summer this year, it's now gunmetal finish. Perhaps it was old stock from last year, or the purchase date in the listing is not accurate. Also the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).



Hi can you further authenticate this. The original ebay listing has already been viewed.

Originally Posted by shardette  
Help!! I just made an offer on this hence need it to be authenticated please!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170916174...#ht_1098wt_174



	

		
			
		

		
	
]

View attachment 1906963


----------



## Elliespurse

shardette said:


> Help!! I just made an offer on this hence need it to be authenticated please!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17091617...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_1098wt_174





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but some pics are small, I'd like to see a closeup of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> The black coated hardware on this bag was discontinued for spring/summer this year, it's now gunmetal finish. Perhaps it was old stock from last year, or the purchase date in the listing is not accurate. Also the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).





Grumps12 said:


> Hi can you further authenticate this. The original ebay listing has already been viewed.
> 
> Originally Posted by shardette
> Help!! I just made an offer on this hence need it to be authenticated please!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/170916174...#ht_1098wt_174
> 
> View attachment 1906965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> View attachment 1906963
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906966
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906967



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Sretsis

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Grey Lambskin
Listing number:130781447051
Seller: aymenic
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Grey-Lambskin-/130781447051?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e732e838b
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sretsis said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Grey Lambskin
> Listing number:130781447051
> Seller: aymenic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Grey-Lambskin-/130781447051?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e732e838b
> Thanks in advanced!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## lolz

Hi 
First time posting on this thread.... please can someone authenticate this bag for me.... much appreciated.

Item - Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch s/s 2012 neon coral
Number - 160898571975
Seller - o24productions

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160898571975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Elliespurse

lolz said:


> Hi
> First time posting on this thread.... please can someone authenticate this bag for me.... much appreciated.
> 
> Item - Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch s/s 2012 neon coral
> Number - 160898571975
> Seller - o24productions
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160898571975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lolz

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's authentic.



Brilliant thanks for quick reply xx


----------



## ablueteacup

I was browsing on eBay and came across this bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Authentic Bag
Listing number: 251165825562 
Seller: katcurry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251165825562

Comments: I actually went through some completed listings and found another PS1 Medium Black that had been sold, with the exact same photos.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130749217106?orig_cvip=true
(The first and last model photos are the only ones that are different.)

I guess this makes the bag very suspicious... does this happen very often? Could the seller have been the winning bidder from the completed auction? 
And for all that... is the bag authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

ablueteacup said:


> I was browsing on eBay and came across this bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Authentic Bag
> Listing number: 251165825562
> Seller: katcurry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251165825562
> 
> Comments: I actually went through some completed listings and found another PS1 Medium Black that had been sold, with the exact same photos.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130749217106?orig_cvip=true
> (The first and last model photos are the only ones that are different.)
> 
> I guess this makes the bag very suspicious... does this happen very often? Could the seller have been the winning bidder from the completed auction?
> And for all that... is the bag authentic?



Hi, the previous auction was authenticated here in post #2065

I'm not sure what to make of this, we only look at the auction presented + eventually extra pics. Perhaps you could ask about this in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## ablueteacup

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the previous auction was authenticated here in post #2065
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this, we only look at the auction presented + eventually extra pics. Perhaps you could ask about this in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/



Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Manolos21

Thanks in advance for your help!

Item: PS1 in Medium
Seller: nicjac3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271067827666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: wondering why the "buy it now" price is so much less than the retail value?


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: PS1 in Medium
> Seller: nicjac3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271067827666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: wondering why the "buy it now" price is so much less than the retail value?



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on the foldover clasp + PS metal tag and zipper pull.

It's possible it was bought from end of season sale, another tPFer got her exotic PS1 at a similar price. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Manolos21

One more I need help with! 

Item: PS1 in Medium
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400327709484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> One more I need help with!
> 
> Item: PS1 in Medium
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400327709484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:



Hi, ****** is a trusted seller but they usually only posts a few pics in the auctions. We would need more closeup pics to make a full authentication, the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## bebenokimochi

hi
i finally purchased my first ps1 *big yay* thru online seller in my hometown and now, having the beauty in my hand i just need to be sure of one thing. is it the real stuff? *fingercrossed*
so what do you think experts? many many thanks in advance 






http://photobucket.com/ps1medium_smoke


----------



## Elliespurse

bebenokimochi said:


> hi
> i finally purchased my first ps1 *big yay* thru online seller in my hometown and now, having the beauty in my hand i just need to be sure of one thing. is it the real stuff? *fingercrossed*
> so what do you think experts? many many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photobucket.com/ps1medium_smoke



Hi, it's authentic. superb pics btw.

and Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## bebenokimochi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. superb pics btw.
> 
> and Congrats on a gorgeous bag!



OMG OMG you don't know how relieved i am!! zillion thanks elliespurse for your prompt and kind reply 

i am one happy lady hee hee


----------



## vlchung

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Authentic Bag 
Listing number: 251165825562
 Seller: katcurry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25116582556...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251165825562&_rdc=1
Comments: Please help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## vlchung

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Saddle Leather Satchel 
 Listing number: 150920174956
 Seller: missevans3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15092017495...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=150920174956&_rdc=1
Comments: Another one - please help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hudson430

Can you please authenticate this PS1 Extra Large= Thank You!


----------



## Elliespurse

vlchung said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Authentic Bag
> Listing number: 251165825562
> Seller: katcurry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25116582556...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251165825562&_rdc=1
> Comments: Please help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!!!



Hi, see post #2246 for this auction, it looks like the pics was "borrowed" from another seller/auction but I'm not sure.


----------



## Elliespurse

vlchung said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Saddle Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 150920174956
> Seller: missevans3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15092017495...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=150920174956&_rdc=1
> Comments: Another one - please help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!!!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

hudson430 said:


> Can you please authenticate this PS1 Extra Large= Thank You!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hudson430

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Wow- your'e the best - thank you!!!


----------



## jaz_o

vlchung said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Saddle Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 150920174956
> Seller: missevans3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...Leather-Satchel-/150920174956?#ht_1080wt_1179





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Hi, how could you tell this handbag is fake?  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

jaz_o said:


> Hi, how could you tell this handbag is fake?  Thanks!



Hi, sorry we don't talk about this but it's many years of experience owning and collecting PS bags. Also see the first post in this thread for guidelines.
Thanks.


----------



## vlchung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, see post #2246 for this auction, it looks like the pics was "borrowed" from another seller/auction but I'm not sure.



Thanks so much!


----------



## vlchung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, see post #2246 for this auction, it looks like the pics was "borrowed" from another seller/auction but I'm not sure.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thanks so much!


----------



## vlchung

Item: **Proenza Schouler** PS1 Medium Satchel/Military
Listing number: 230840046233
Seller: supermodelblogger
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...hqzFM6LCVg/izZR0dYvdG+o=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Purchased this bag without authenticating...I hope it's real.  Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

vlchung said:


> Item: **Proenza Schouler** PS1 Medium Satchel/Military
> Listing number: 230840046233
> Seller: supermodelblogger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...hqzFM6LCVg/izZR0dYvdG+o=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Purchased this bag without authenticating...I hope it's real.  Thanks in advance for your help!!!



Hi, I have looked at this auction/listing number two months ago in post #2074. It's authentic but I'm curious about some small differences I see, it would be great to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + zipper pull. Also, three pics shows another bag though (stock pics).


----------



## vlchung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have looked at this auction/listing number two months ago in post #2074. It's authentic but I'm curious about some small differences I see, it would be great to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + zipper pull. Also, three pics shows another bag though (stock pics).



Thank you!  I've attached additional photos


----------



## Elliespurse

vlchung said:


> Item: **Proenza Schouler** PS1 Medium Satchel/Military
> Listing number: 230840046233
> Seller: supermodelblogger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...hqzFM6LCVg/izZR0dYvdG+o=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Purchased this bag without authenticating...I hope it's real.  Thanks in advance for your help!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have looked at this auction/listing number two months ago in post #2074. It's authentic but I'm curious about some small differences I see, it would be great to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + zipper pull. Also, three pics shows another bag though (stock pics).





vlchung said:


> Thank you!  I've attached additional photos



Thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## vlchung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have looked at this auction/listing number two months ago in post #2074. It's authentic but I'm curious about some small differences I see, it would be great to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + zipper pull. Also, three pics shows another bag though (stock pics).





Elliespurse said:


> Thank you for the extra pics, it's authentic.



Yay!  Thank you so much - you are awesome!


----------



## Yeva

Hi Ellie, kindly help me out on this one! Much thanks! 
I thought extra large doesnt have the zip at the back pocket? 

Item: **Proenza Schouler - extra large Black Patent PS1
Item #:	290742509571
Seller: celebrityowned
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290742509571&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=36843134851


----------



## Yeva

Yeva said:


> Hi Ellie, kindly help me out on this one! Much thanks!
> I thought extra large doesnt have the zip at the back pocket?
> 
> Item: **Proenza Schouler - extra large Black Patent PS1
> Item #:	290742509571
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290742509571&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=36843134851



Hi Ellie, 
I remember that you have one in patent as well. How does leather hold up? Most importantly, any chipping on the black paint on the hardware??
Thanks again!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yeva said:


> Hi Ellie, kindly help me out on this one! Much thanks!
> I thought extra large doesnt have the zip at the back pocket?
> 
> Item: **Proenza Schouler - extra large Black Patent PS1
> Item #:	290742509571
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290742509571&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=36843134851


Hi, it's authentic.



Yeva said:


> Hi Ellie,
> I remember that you have one in patent as well. How does leather hold up? Most importantly, any chipping on the black paint on the hardware??
> Thanks again!!



Hi, I can't see any wear on the patent leather, it still looks like new. The hardware has lost a little paint where the strap/bag hw connects, you see this in the auction above too. It doesn't bother me at all because everything on this bag is shiny black..


----------



## Yeva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I can't see any wear on the patent leather, it still looks like new. The hardware has lost a little paint where the strap/bag hw connects, you see this in the auction above too. It doesn't bother me at all because everything on this bag is shiny black..



Dear Ellie, 
Thank you so much for your wonderful response....
I think I should just take the plunge!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this ska for me. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this ska for me. Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this.

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small in Bright Red @ SGD 980 
Seller: elsy80
Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...r-ps1-keepall-small-bright-red-sgd-980-a.html

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small in Bright Red @ SGD 980
> Seller: elsy80
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...r-ps1-keepall-small-bright-red-sgd-980-a.html
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, everything looks authentic but the pics are blurry, ideally would be more pics with the quality you posted for the mustard KA above + logo on the clasp.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks authentic but the pics are blurry, ideally would be more pics with the quality you posted for the mustard KA above + logo on the clasp.


 Ok Ellie...I will request for it thanks!


----------



## the.piemaker

Hi experts! Is this real?

Item: PS1 Large Grey Lambskin
Listing: 130785685652
Seller: aymenic
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e736f3094 
Comments:  I'm really doubtful but if it is, it would be a great buy!

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Elliespurse

the.piemaker said:


> Hi experts! Is this real?
> 
> Item: PS1 Large Grey Lambskin
> Listing: 130785685652
> Seller: aymenic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e736f3094
> Comments:  I'm really doubtful but if it is, it would be a great buy!
> 
> Thanks heaps!



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at (see post #2241).


----------



## the.piemaker

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at (see post #2241).



Thank you, Elliespurse!


----------



## Paris20

Item: Proenza Schouler Neon Coral PS1 Medium
Listing number:271082495910
Seller: sihunts2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271082495910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small in Bright Red @ SGD 980
> Seller: elsy80
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...r-ps1-keepall-small-bright-red-sgd-980-a.html
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks authentic but the pics are blurry, ideally would be more pics with the quality you posted for the mustard KA above + logo on the clasp.


Hi Ellie...here are the additional photos. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Paris20 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Neon Coral PS1 Medium
> Listing number:271082495910
> Seller: sihunts2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271082495910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: please authenticate, thank you!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket, logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Small in Bright Red @ SGD 980
> Seller: elsy80
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...r-ps1-keepall-small-bright-red-sgd-980-a.html
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks authentic but the pics are blurry, ideally would be more pics with the quality you posted for the mustard KA above + logo on the clasp.





yoyotomatoe said:


> Ok Ellie...I will request for it thanks!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Ellie...here are the additional photos. Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


 Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Paris20

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket, logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.



Thanks Ellie! I will ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## ludwig1205

Hi Ellie, could u plz identify this PS1 medium in kelly green for me?
The seller said she had bought this bag from a local rich woman in Antwerp, BE. It doesn't has any paper inside the bag just "she gave it to me in a Jimmy Choo paper bag"...
 And this is the webpage:http://www.designer-vintage.com/Proenza+Schouler/Handbags/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5801387D5B04/details.html

The following are the extra pics I asked for her to show me,




















































http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/DSC04643_zpsc9a5c
1ba.jpg










Is This a real one&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;X


----------



## Elliespurse

ludwig1205 said:


> Hi Ellie, could u plz identify this PS1 medium in kelly green for me?
> The seller said she had bought this bag from a local rich woman in Antwerp, BE. It doesn't has any paper inside the bag just "she gave it to me in a Jimmy Choo paper bag"...
> And this is the webpage:http://www.designer-vintage.com/Proenza+Schouler/Handbags/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5801387D5B04/details.html
> 
> The following are the extra pics I asked for her to show me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y508/bilibilib/DSC04643_zpsc9a5c
> 1ba.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is This a real one&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;X



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## ludwig1205

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!




Thanks a lot XD
you are amazing&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;

And I will dig into this forums
The place is really really helpful&#65281;


----------



## Paris20

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket, logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.



Here are more pictures the seller sent me:





















Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Paris20 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Neon Coral PS1 Medium
> Listing number:271082495910
> Seller: sihunts2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271082495910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: please authenticate, thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket, logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.





Paris20 said:


> Thanks Ellie! I will ask the seller for more pictures.





Paris20 said:


> Here are more pictures the seller sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918557
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Paris20

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



Thanks Ellie!


----------



## Janet Huang

Item Name : PS Keepall in saddle - small 
Seller: Beyond the Rack
Comments: I got this Keepall in saddle this July. But one day I suddenly found there's no Metal cuff with logo on the front handle. I tried to contact BTR and they told me it's because my bag was from a different season. Is it true that Keepall doesn't come with the metal cuff in some previous season? 

Please help. Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Janet Huang said:


> Item Name : PS Keepall in saddle - small
> Seller: Beyond the Rack
> Comments: I got this Keepall in saddle this July. But one day I suddenly found there's no Metal cuff with logo on the front handle. I tried to contact BTR and they told me it's because my bag was from a different season. Is it true that Keepall doesn't come with the metal cuff in some previous season?
> 
> Please help. Thanks!!!



Hi, the Keep All from all seasons usually have the metal cuff on the handle. PS sent out a small batch missing the cuff though, I think I saw a picture at Net-A-Porter and some other authorized reseller. There are posts about this in some other threads here in the PS forum.

I think there was someone here that lost the cuff too, it fell off. The Keep All is a gorgeous bag anyway.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I would very much appreciate an authentication on this one! Bought this from Rue La La but after hearing the horror stories about Bal bags I wanted to double check. Thanks!

Item name: PS1 Chain Wallet in Raspberry


----------



## Elliespurse

BagsNBaubles said:


> I would very much appreciate an authentication on this one! Bought this from Rue La La but after hearing the horror stories about Bal bags I wanted to double check. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: PS1 Chain Wallet in Raspberry



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and zipper pull (see below) + closeup of the lining inside the bag.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and zipper pull (see below) + closeup of the lining inside the bag.



Thank you for your help, here are some additional photos.


----------



## BagsNBaubles




----------



## Elliespurse

BagsNBaubles said:


> I would very much appreciate an authentication on this one! Bought this from Rue La La but after hearing the horror stories about Bal bags I wanted to double check. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: PS1 Chain Wallet in Raspberry





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and zipper pull (see below) + closeup of the lining inside the bag.





BagsNBaubles said:


> Thank you for your help, here are some additional photos.




Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

ETA Congrats!!  Love the color!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Thank you so much Ellie!! It's adorable I would have been crushed to return it.


----------



## Janet Huang

Thank you so much for your prompt reply and help!!!


----------



## chey_girl

Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Bag Smoke
Listing number: 181001828257
Seller: azajmenz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181001828257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## atran76

Ebay auction

Item: PS1 Smoke 
Seller: azajmenz 
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181001828257


----------



## chey_girl

Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!

Item: Authentic 2011 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Coral with RECEIPT!!!
Listing number: 330811682423
Seller: ch4life
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330811682423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## chey_girl

Here is another one! Super thank you for your help!!! 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke *NO Reserve*
Item Number: 110968508544
Seller ID: nakayosi40 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63d1080


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Bag Smoke
> Listing number: 181001828257
> Seller: azajmenz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181001828257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648





atran76 said:


> Ebay auction
> 
> Item: PS1 Smoke
> Seller: azajmenz
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181001828257



Hi, this is fake. (both posts are the same auction)


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic 2011 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Coral with RECEIPT!!!
> Listing number: 330811682423
> Seller: ch4life
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330811682423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Here is another one! Super thank you for your help!!!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke *NO Reserve*
> Item Number: 110968508544
> Seller ID: nakayosi40
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63d1080



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. (both posts are the same auction)



Thanks!


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## gwentan

Hi, can someone please authenticate this pls: TIA

Item: Proenza Schouler Lime Green Leather Handbag w/Gold Hardware #002 PS1 Medium
Item no: 230851562971
Seller: discovery18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfd34ddb


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this pls: TIA
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Lime Green Leather Handbag w/Gold Hardware #002 PS1 Medium
> Item no: 230851562971
> Seller: discovery18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfd34ddb



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.


----------



## annvaron

Hi, can someone please authenticate this PS1.

Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Large, smoke.
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ge...09?Ipt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2df34f9

Item#200837903609
seller: asparabacon


----------



## Elliespurse

annvaron said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this PS1.
> 
> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Large, smoke.
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ge...09?Ipt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2df34f9
> 
> Item#200837903609
> seller: asparabacon



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.



Thanks Ellie! I will do so.


----------



## annvaron

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.


 

Thanks for the help Elliespurse, please see attached pictures.


----------



## Elliespurse

annvaron said:


> Thanks for the help Elliespurse, please see attached pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924846
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924847



Hi, thanks these pics would be perfect if they were larger size, it seems they are just thumbnail pics..


----------



## bCaHnIaCnKa

found this on SEARS?!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...i&srccode=cii_184425893&cpncode=30-80043267-2

whoa ...


----------



## Elliespurse

bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> found this on SEARS?!
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...i&srccode=cii_184425893&cpncode=30-80043267-2
> 
> whoa ...



Eww..  They sell fakes!!


----------



## chey_girl

Can you please authenticate this PS1. Thanks!!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 - MIDNIGHT, MEDIUM [100% AUTHENTIC]
Listing number: 281010505980
Seller: cheer_up_cherry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281010505980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: This was relisted by the seller. This was the original listing. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...V+5Hyrfo9W6AlqaiTjEDcF4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Can you please authenticate this PS1. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 - MIDNIGHT, MEDIUM [100% AUTHENTIC]
> Listing number: 281010505980
> Seller: cheer_up_cherry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281010505980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: This was relisted by the seller. This was the original listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...V+5Hyrfo9W6AlqaiTjEDcF4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## tatertot

bCaHnIaCnKa said:


> found this on SEARS?!
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...i&srccode=cii_184425893&cpncode=30-80043267-2
> 
> whoa ...



WOW that's awful!!


----------



## dap25

Hi please help me authenticate these 2 bags! 
thank you 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag In 'NUDE' (Med.) 
Item no: 251174166756
Seller: dj_pizay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b25a0e4

Item: 100% Auth Gently Used New Proenza Schouler Smoke PS1 Large Excellent Condition
Item no: 200837903609
Seller:  asparabacon 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ge...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2df34f9


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate these 2 bags!
> thank you
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag In 'NUDE' (Med.)
> Item no: 251174166756
> Seller: dj_pizay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b25a0e4
> 
> *2)*
> Item: 100% Auth Gently Used New Proenza Schouler Smoke PS1 Large Excellent Condition
> Item no: 200837903609
> Seller:  asparabacon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ge...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2df34f9



Hi, 1) is authentic.
2) is the same as post #2318 it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.


----------



## 1nsomniacat

Hi,
Wondering if this is authentic. Thank you very much for your time and input.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...-/271090389339?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

1nsomniacat said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if this is authentic. Thank you very much for your time and input.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...-/271090389339?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, 1) is authentic.
> 2) is the same as post #2318 it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.



This in the picture


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate these 2 bags!
> thank you
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag In 'NUDE' (Med.)
> Item no: 251174166756
> Seller: dj_pizay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b25a0e4
> 
> *2)*
> Item: 100% Auth Gently Used New Proenza Schouler Smoke PS1 Large Excellent Condition
> Item no: 200837903609
> Seller:  asparabacon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ge...609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2df34f9





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, 1) is authentic.
> 2) is the same as post #2318 it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.





dap25 said:


> This in the picture



Thanks for the extra pic, 2) is authentic too.


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the extra pic, 2) is authentic too.



thank you so much


----------



## dap25

Hi please help me authenticate this one too.
Item: Proenza Schouler Lime Green Leather Handbag w/Gold Hardware #002 PS1 Medium
Item no: 230851562971
Seller:  discovery18  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfd34ddb
Comment: Which collections is it from?

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this one too.
> Item: Proenza Schouler Lime Green Leather Handbag w/Gold Hardware #002 PS1 Medium
> Item no: 230851562971
> Seller:  discovery18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfd34ddb
> Comment: Which collections is it from?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's the same as post #2316, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.


----------



## seekittyrun

Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a ton! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Large Leather Bag in Saddle
Item no: 230869037057
Seller: pink-hellokitty-fan-555
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keepall-Large-Leather-Bag-in-Saddle-/230869037057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0ddf001


----------



## Elliespurse

seekittyrun said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a ton!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall Large Leather Bag in Saddle
> Item no: 230869037057
> Seller: pink-hellokitty-fan-555
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keepall-Large-Leather-Bag-in-Saddle-/230869037057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0ddf001



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## seekittyrun

Thank you for the quick reply!! Also do you know anything about removing water stains?


----------



## Elliespurse

seekittyrun said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!! Also do you know anything about removing water stains?



You could search and look through the main Proenza forum here for threads, and also this in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-care-and-maintenance-thread-673872.html


----------



## seekittyrun

Awesome! Thank you so much for being so helpful!!!


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the same as post #2316, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on foldover clasp.



Thank you! will do so!


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke
Listing number: 110968508544
Seller: nakayosi40
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-NO-Reserve-/110968508544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63d1080

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke
> Listing number: 110968508544
> Seller: nakayosi40
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-NO-Reserve-/110968508544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63d1080
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same as post #2311.


----------



## angelala

Hi, can someone authenticate this pls: TIA

Item: AUTH PS1 PROENZA SCHOULER Kelly Green MEDIUM Calfskin LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG BN
Item no: 150927922198
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PS1-PRO...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324015416


----------



## Elliespurse

angelala said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this pls: TIA
> 
> Item: AUTH PS1 PROENZA SCHOULER Kelly Green MEDIUM Calfskin LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG BN
> Item no: 150927922198
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PS1-PRO...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324015416



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## angelala

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
 thank you so much!!!~~~


----------



## Manolos21

I purchased this bag on eBay, and got it authenticated from the pictures beforehand, but now that I actually have it in my possession, I thought I'd just make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> I purchased this bag on eBay, and got it authenticated from the pictures beforehand, but now that I actually have it in my possession, I thought I'd just make sure.  Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Manolos21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks so much, Elliespurse!! Always appreciate your help.


----------



## koala.

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 - Military Medium
Listing number: 330820282687
Seller: 3895design
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...bags&hash=item4d066ce93f&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1166

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

koala. said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 - Military Medium
> Listing number: 330820282687
> Seller: 3895design
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...bags&hash=item4d066ce93f&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1166
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## koala.

^ thanks very much Elliespurse


----------



## 1nsomniacat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


Hello Elliespurse,
Thank you for your response. I am sorry I could not reply or post follow up to your assessment. I was one of those folks that lost power for a week due to the hurricane and so just got back online now. I think the bag may have sold already. I do appreciate your advice however. Thank you very much!


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MEDIUM SMOKE. **MINT!**
Item no: 261124114402
Seller: romanticomedy91
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-IN-MEDIUM-SMOKE-MINT-/261124114402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc35c7e2

TIA!!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MEDIUM SMOKE. **MINT!**
> Item no: 261124114402
> Seller: romanticomedy91
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-IN-MEDIUM-SMOKE-MINT-/261124114402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc35c7e2
> 
> TIA!!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.



Thanks! Please let me know if these two photos help or if I need to request additional photos from the seller. TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks! Please let me know if these two photos help or if I need to request additional photos from the seller. TIA!



Hi, the first is not clear (same pic from the listing?) so the PS letters inside the pocket would be better.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the first is not clear (same pic from the listing?) so the PS letters inside the pocket would be better.



Elle, I got two more photos from the seller. Hopefully these are better? TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MEDIUM SMOKE. **MINT!**
> Item no: 261124114402
> Seller: romanticomedy91
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-IN-MEDIUM-SMOKE-MINT-/261124114402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc35c7e2
> 
> TIA!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket.





bubbleloba said:


> Thanks! Please let me know if these two photos help or if I need to request additional photos from the seller. TIA!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the first is not clear (same pic from the listing?) so the PS letters inside the pocket would be better.





bubbleloba said:


> Elle, I got two more photos from the seller. Hopefully these are better? TIA!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



Thanks!!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi folks, 
what additional pictures would you need to verify the authenticity of this bag?
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200844798353&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic color blocked orange, rust and merlot
item#:  200844798353

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi folks,
> what additional pictures would you need to verify the authenticity of this bag?
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200844798353&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic color blocked orange, rust and merlot
> item#:  200844798353
> 
> Thank you.



Hi there, I'd like to see the back, underside, side with hw, inside, and closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Elliespurse said:


> Hi there, I'd like to see the back, underside, side with hw, inside, and closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag.



thanks. ill request them.


----------



## tanniengo

Item: Medium PS1 in burgendy
Item ID: N/A
Seller: shipoopi_999
Link;http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc816cb3

Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

tanniengo said:


> Item: Medium PS1 in burgendy
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller: shipoopi_999
> Link;http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc816cb3
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot



Hi, It's authentic.


----------



## kissmyaxe99

Item:AUTH NEW Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Handbag
Listing number: 251180960623
Seller:sweet_ladyj 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NEW-Pr...E4DbWfdaMTKmALPNlNkW+B4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just purchased this bag and got it in the mail and was wondering if this bag authentic? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kissmyaxe99 said:


> Item:AUTH NEW Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Handbag
> Listing number: 251180960623
> Seller:sweet_ladyj
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NEW-Pr...E4DbWfdaMTKmALPNlNkW+B4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just purchased this bag and got it in the mail and was wondering if this bag authentic? Thank you in advance!!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a clearer pic of the PS letters (your last pic). Does all hardware have the glossy black paint? it's a bit hard to see in the pics, the rivets on the handle and under the flap.


----------



## kissmyaxe99

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a clearer pic of the PS letters (your last pic). Does all hardware have the glossy black paint? it's a bit hard to see in the pics, the rivets on the handle and under the flap.



Hello,
all the hardware is glossy black paint. I included some more pics. Thank you so much of your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

kissmyaxe99 said:


> Item:AUTH NEW Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Handbag
> Listing number: 251180960623
> Seller:sweet_ladyj
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NEW-Pr...E4DbWfdaMTKmALPNlNkW+B4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just purchased this bag and got it in the mail and was wondering if this bag authentic? Thank you in advance!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a clearer pic of the PS letters (your last pic). Does all hardware have the glossy black paint? it's a bit hard to see in the pics, the rivets on the handle and under the flap.





kissmyaxe99 said:


> Hello,
> all the hardware is glossy black paint. I included some more pics. Thank you so much of your help. I really appreciate it!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats to a gorgeous PS1!!


----------



## kissmyaxe99

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats to a gorgeous PS1!!




Thank you so much for all of your help, I truly truly appreciate it !! I am so happy to hear that. I absolutely love this bag!!


----------



## dap25

Hi, i just got this today
help me authenticate this please! TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

dap25 said:


> Hi, i just got this today
> help me authenticate this please! TIA!



Hi, it's authentic.

..and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## dap25

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> ..and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Paris01

I just got my new ps1, everything looks ok... But one thing I'm not sure is, in the front where clip is on the flap, it has a protective sticky layer... 
What do you think, can it be fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

Paris01 said:


> I just got my new ps1, everything looks ok... But one thing I'm not sure is, in the front where clip is on the flap, it has a protective sticky layer...
> What do you think, can it be fake?



Hi and welcome! I've seen protective sticky on the hardware before on new PS1:s so it doesn't say anything about the authenticity..


----------



## Paris01

Hi there, thank you for your prompt reply.  I have attached a few photos 
Thank you!


----------



## Paris01

I'm sorry, I'm new at this forum... I'm not sure why, it only allows me to attach 1 photo at a time...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Paris01

One more pic, thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Paris01 said:


> Hi there, thank you for your prompt reply.  I have attached a few photos
> Thank you!





Paris01 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new at this forum... I'm not sure why, it only allows me to attach 1 photo at a time...
> 
> Thank you for your help!





Paris01 said:


> One more pic, thanks!



Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but for a complete authentication I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front foldover clasp.


----------



## Paris01

Hi, here it is
Thank u!


----------



## Paris01




----------



## Paris01

Hope these photos are better, thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but for a complete authentication I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front foldover clasp.





Paris01 said:


> Hi, here it is
> Thank u!
> 
> View attachment 1950041





Paris01 said:


> View attachment 1950043





Paris01 said:


> Hope these photos are better, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1950046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950050



Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

..and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## Paris01

Thank you again! I'm so glad to have found this forum.  You guys do amazing work


----------



## chloe602

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black mini
Listing number: 221154968923
Seller: niceimpalas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Authentic-Black-Cross-Body-Handbag-Made-in-Italy-/221154968923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ddd055b
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. I appreciate any assistance you are able to provide me and hope to hear from you soon. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

chloe602 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black mini
> Listing number: 221154968923
> Seller: niceimpalas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Authentic-Black-Cross-Body-Handbag-Made-in-Italy-/221154968923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ddd055b
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. I appreciate any assistance you are able to provide me and hope to hear from you soon. Thank you!



Hi and welcome, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + side view.


----------



## romanticomedy

Hi!

Can I get this bag authenticated?

Thanks! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRO...UM-LEATHER-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-TOTE-BAG/95885993


----------



## Elliespurse

romanticomedy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRO...UM-LEATHER-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-TOTE-BAG/95885993



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chloe602

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + side view.


Thank you very much for your insight! I will keep you updated


----------



## Kongoa

Hi!

Can I get this bag authenticated?

Thanks!!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190744158256ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Kongoa

Hi, 

Can I get this bag authenticated also?

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330831056177


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated?
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190744158256ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Hi, listing has been removed.




Kongoa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated also?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330831056177



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, listing has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.





Thank you very much for your help!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Kongoa

Hi, 

I forgot! This is the other link that was "removed", I probably pasted the wrong one! oops!

This is the correct one: 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c693ce030



Can I get this bag authenticated also?


BTW. could you tell me what is the difference between the 2010 black PS1 and the new ones? only the black hardware? or is it also different in size or anything else? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I forgot! This is the other link that was "removed", I probably pasted the wrong one! oops!
> 
> This is the correct one:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c693ce030
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated also?
> 
> 
> BTW. could you tell me what is the difference between the 2010 black PS1 and the new ones? only the black hardware? or is it also different in size or anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the listing pic is at an angle and not clear) + logo on the foldover clasp.

It's just hardware that differs between years, not size.


----------



## DominoSpence

Hi, could you please authenticate this for me?  TIA!

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Navy Leather Bag
Listing number: 271107230132
Seller:  sharenk123
Link: here
Comments: Other than the last photo, the other pictures are the same as the ones in this listing.  I asked the seller for photos of the logo under the clasp and of the Proenza Schouler logo on the inside zip and so far, they've only given me this one.


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this for me?  TIA!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Navy Leather Bag
> Listing number: 271107230132
> Seller:  sharenk123
> Link: here
> Comments: Other than the last photo, the other pictures are the same as the ones in this listing.  I asked the seller for photos of the logo under the clasp and of the Proenza Schouler logo on the inside zip and so far, they've only given me this one.



Hi, this is fake. Like you say, the other pics are the same as the other listing.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the listing pic is at an angle and not clear) + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> It's just hardware that differs between years, not size.



Thank you for your fast response!

I will post the pictures as soon as I get them, thanks!!


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Like you say, the other pics are the same as the other listing.



Thanks so much for the quick reply!  I just woke up today and the seller is pressuring me to buy it quite rudely and that just compounded my suspicions... ush:


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Like you say, the other pics are the same as the other listing.



Now I feel embarrassed for jumping the gun because the seller sent me some other photos of the bag and they went directly to my spam folder.  The seller says it was a gift and she doesn't know where it was purchased.  Just to make sure that it really is fake or not, I'm attaching the other photos she sent.  Sorry for the bother...


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this for me?  TIA!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Navy Leather Bag
> Listing number: 271107230132
> Seller:  sharenk123
> Link: here
> Comments: Other than the last photo, the other pictures are the same as the ones in this listing.  I asked the seller for photos of the logo under the clasp and of the Proenza Schouler logo on the inside zip and so far, they've only given me this one.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Like you say, the other pics are the same as the other listing.





DominoSpence said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply!  I just woke up today and the seller is pressuring me to buy it quite rudely and that just compounded my suspicions... ush:





DominoSpence said:


> Now I feel embarrassed for jumping the gun because the seller sent me some other photos of the bag and they went directly to my spam folder.  The seller says it was a gift and she doesn't know where it was purchased.  Just to make sure that it really is fake or not, I'm attaching the other photos she sent.  Sorry for the bother...



Hi, this is fake.

No problems, it's good to confirm a second time.


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> No problems, it's good to confirm a second time.


Oh, wow, that was _fast_!

Thanks so much, Elliespurse; you're the best!


----------



## chey_girl

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER RASPBERRY PINK PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDER TOTE BAG
Listing number: 121017770064
Seller: *chevre* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121017770064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Hi! Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER RASPBERRY PINK PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDER TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 121017770064
> Seller: *chevre*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121017770064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the listing pic is at an angle and not clear) + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> It's just hardware that differs between years, not size.



Hi Elliespurse, I got the pictures... will love your input. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I forgot! This is the other link that was "removed", I probably pasted the wrong one! oops!
> 
> This is the correct one:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c693ce030
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get this bag authenticated also?
> 
> 
> BTW. could you tell me what is the difference between the 2010 black PS1 and the new ones? only the black hardware? or is it also different in size or anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (the listing pic is at an angle and not clear) + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> It's just hardware that differs between years, not size.





Kongoa said:


> Thank you for your fast response!
> 
> I will post the pictures as soon as I get them, thanks!!





Kongoa said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I got the pictures... will love your input. Thanks in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011.



Wow, that was fast! thanks a lot!

could you tell me the difference between this (2011) and the other that you told me is from 2010 or earlier? I see the same bag! hehe

Thanks again Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> Wow, that was fast! thanks a lot!
> 
> could you tell me the difference between this (2011) and the other that you told me is from 2010 or earlier? I see the same bag! hehe
> 
> Thanks again Elliespurse!



Thanks, the PS metal hangtag was permanently fixed on the bag hardware in 2011 (too many lost tags earlier I guess ).


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, the PS metal hangtag was permanently fixed on the bag hardware in 2011 (too many lost tags earlier I guess ).



hehe I did not even notice the difference before! so this (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94478)  is different from the 2011 version being sold on ebay? I cannot find the hangtag here... 

I was told that the black hardware is discontinued, is that true?


Thanks for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> hehe I did not even notice the difference before! so this (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94478)  is different from the 2011 version being sold on ebay? I cannot find the hangtag here...
> 
> I was told that the black hardware is discontinued, is that true?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Yes the black coated hardware was discontinued this year, but continues to be sold as Limited Edition here http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Leather-Limited-Edition/00505021029028,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=51

_"Proenza Schouler PS1 collectors: Don't miss your opportunity to complete your PS1 collection with this Limited Edition PS1 bag! Produced with original black enamel hardware, these bags are available only while supply lasts."_


I'm not sure why the Net-A-Poter pics are missing the tag?

The new hardware is gunmetal.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the black coated hardware was discontinued this year, but continues to be sold as Limited Edition here http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Leather-Limited-Edition/00505021029028,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=51
> 
> _"Proenza Schouler PS1 collectors: Don't miss your opportunity to complete your PS1 collection with this Limited Edition PS1 bag! Produced with original black enamel hardware, these bags are available only while supply lasts."_
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the Net-A-Poter pics are missing the tag?
> 
> The new hardware is gunmetal.




Maybe they lost the hangtag too! HAHAHAHA 

So THIS is the new one? http://www.thecorner.com/de/für-sie/mittelgrosse-ledertasche_cod45179201em.html

Any advantages of gunmetal vs black enamel? Or should I just go for the 2011 one? Any last advice? 

BTW the listing for that bag says MEDIUM but the pictures, measurements and price suggest it's the LARGE one, right? They also had this one listed as medium : http://www.thecorner.com/de/für-sie/mittelgrosse-ledertasche_cod45179202hb.html and the only difference I could find was the size and price...do you see anything else?

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> Maybe they lost the hangtag too! HAHAHAHA
> 
> So THIS is the new one? http://www.thecorner.com/de/für-sie/mittelgrosse-ledertasche_cod45179201em.html
> 
> Any advantages of gunmetal vs black enamel? Or should I just go for the 2011 one? Any last advice?
> 
> BTW the listing for that bag says MEDIUM but the pictures, measurements and price suggest it's the LARGE one, right? They also had this one listed as medium : http://www.thecorner.com/de/für-sie/mittelgrosse-ledertasche_cod45179202hb.html and the only difference I could find was the size and price...do you see anything else?
> 
> Thank you for all your help!



Yes that's the new gunmetal hardware, resellers sometimes gets the pics wrong or the measurements wrong but the price is a clue. I would actually recommend buying from an authorized reseller (like theCorner.com) in case the bag needs repairs etc..


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> Yes that's the new gunmetal hardware, resellers sometimes gets the pics wrong or the measurements wrong but the price is a clue. I would actually recommend buying from an authorized reseller (like theCorner.com) in case the bag needs repairs etc..




But as far as just the hardware goes. Back enamel vs gunmetal?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kongoa said:


> But as far as just the hardware goes. Back enamel vs gunmetal?



I have two PS1:s with the old hardware and I've had no problems but others here has had some paint chip off. I prefer the older right now but it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Kongoa

Elliespurse said:


> I have two PS1:s with the old hardware and I've had no problems but others here has had some paint chip off. I prefer the older right now but it's a matter of taste.




Yes, that is what I am afraid of... paint chipping off. But I do prefer the black enamel look. Oh well, I guess I'll have to flip a coin or something hehehe. 


Thank you so much for all your help Elliespurse!! 

Have a great evening, 

Cheers!


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag - Black - Barely Used! Excellent Condition!
Listing number: 281025097866
Seller: myrepertoire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Bag-Black-Barely-Used-Excellent-Condition-/281025097866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e66b08a


----------



## bubbleloba

And one more...
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Satchel Bag
Listing number: 110977144725
Seller: achou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-Satchel-Bag-/110977144725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6c0d795


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag - Black - Barely Used! Excellent Condition!
> Listing number: 281025097866
> Seller: myrepertoire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Bag-Black-Barely-Used-Excellent-Condition-/281025097866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e66b08a



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> And one more...
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 110977144725
> Seller: achou
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-Satchel-Bag-/110977144725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6c0d795



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you, Elliespurse! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dns112

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Listing number: 230884744502
Seller: babyiruka
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884744502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Can somebody please authenticate this ps1? Thanks!


----------



## dns112

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium midnight
Item Number: 121025137872
Seller: lemonshow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121025137872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comment: Can somebody authenticate this ps1 in midnight, too?


----------



## Elliespurse

dns112 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 230884744502
> Seller: babyiruka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884744502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Can somebody please authenticate this ps1? Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

dns112 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium midnight
> Item Number: 121025137872
> Seller: lemonshow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121025137872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comment: Can somebody authenticate this ps1 in midnight, too?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ezvuorin

Hi you all lovely ladies!
Could you please help me authenticate this:
Item: RARE Proenza Schouler Blue Distressed Calf Leather Multi Flap Briefcase Bag NR
Listing number: 360512650604
Seller: balearic1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360512650...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11165wt_1162 
Thak you so much!
xx


----------



## Elliespurse

ezvuorin said:


> Hi you all lovely ladies!
> Could you please help me authenticate this:
> Item: RARE Proenza Schouler Blue Distressed Calf Leather Multi Flap Briefcase Bag NR
> Listing number: 360512650604
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360512650...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11165wt_1162
> Thak you so much!
> xx



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## ezvuorin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.



Oh thank you so much! So I should bid with confidence then
Thanks again for your lovely help!


----------



## govizslas

hi,

can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Large Navy Blue Satchel. New Without Tag!
Listing number: 190758958714
Seller: gganj1116
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a1eb67a
Comments: Is the color of this bag Midnight?

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

govizslas said:


> hi,
> 
> can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Large Navy Blue Satchel. New Without Tag!
> Listing number: 190758958714
> Seller: gganj1116
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a1eb67a
> Comments: Is the color of this bag Midnight?
> 
> thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## govizslas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



wow, thanks!


----------



## Cindi

Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much for the help.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Listing number: 221148560864
Seller: Chycgal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221148560864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Cindi said:


> Hi, I need some help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much for the help.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 221148560864
> Seller: Chycgal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221148560864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Cindi

Great! Thanks so much Elliespurse.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel Handbag
Listing number: 261134713659
Seller: alexis-consigns
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261134713659&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Is the midnight color a very dark navy blue?


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MIDNIGHT
Listing number: 150955344796
Seller: danaqt
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150955344796&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Thanks so much!!


----------



## waterfalls

Hi ladies, grateful for your thoughts on this one! =)

Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Citron Yellow Calfskin PS1 Medium Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 290819184626
Seller:  milan_station_hk 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290819184626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 261134713659
> Seller: alexis-consigns
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261134713659&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Is the midnight color a very dark navy blue?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MIDNIGHT
> Listing number: 150955344796
> Seller: danaqt
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150955344796&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

waterfalls said:


> Hi ladies, grateful for your thoughts on this one! =)
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Citron Yellow Calfskin PS1 Medium Crossbody Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 290819184626
> Seller:  milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290819184626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chey_girl

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag
Listing number: 321028961029
Seller: nocaone
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321028961029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: What year is this from? This is the only midnight color I found with black hardware. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag
> Listing number: 321028961029
> Seller: nocaone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321028961029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: What year is this from? This is the only midnight color I found with black hardware. Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

I also first thought it was midnight but it's black color, the pics has a blue tint making the black look blue. The midnight was only made with brass hardware.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.



More photos for authentication. The original listing is:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Listing number: 230884744502
Seller: babyiruka
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884744502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This color is the old smoke, right?


----------



## Elliespurse

dns112 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 230884744502
> Seller: babyiruka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884744502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Can somebody please authenticate this ps1? Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.





bubbleloba said:


> More photos for authentication. The original listing is:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 230884744502
> Seller: babyiruka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884744502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This color is the old smoke, right?



Hi, it's authentic.

It's the 2011-2012 smoke where the leather is a little thicker (the tanning was changed too according to PS). The 2010 and earlier smoke was thinner and more prone to color change.


----------



## cazzz1

Does this look ok please?

Black PS1
Listing no. 330831056177
Seller Pandoro
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330831056177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Does this look ok please?
> 
> Black PS1
> Listing no. 330831056177
> Seller Pandoro
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330831056177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## cazzz1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2010 or earlier.



Thank you! Any particular issues I should look out for I.e. loose screws or were they better made a couple of years ago?


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Thank you! Any particular issues I should look out for I.e. loose screws or were they better made a couple of years ago?



My PS1:s are older and I've had no problems with them. The bag in the auction seems to be missing tiny metal rings on the PS hang-tag though.


----------



## cazzz1

Well spotted. I hadn't noticed that. It's a good price but don't want bits missing!


----------



## lovforchanel

Hi!

Can you help me authenticate this bag?

itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag in mindnight Blue
seller:veruschkabar
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cccfadc28

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovforchanel

this one too! 

itemS1 PROENZA SCHOULER 2012 ORCHID CALFSKIN MEDIUM LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG HANDBAG

seller:linlilolilo

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS1-PROENZA...485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc1af8ed

Thanks again!!


----------



## charlottesophia

hello! 

I am looking for a Proenza Schouler bag at an affordable price and saw this one on ebay. Can you tell me if its authentic?

item: Auth Proenza Schouler Olive green PS1 Medium bag!
seller:superstar4
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cccf5dab5

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovforchanel said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag in mindnight Blue
> seller:veruschkabar
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cccfadc28
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket. Also, first pic shows another bag (stock pic).


----------



## Elliespurse

lovforchanel said:


> this one too!
> 
> itemS1 PROENZA SCHOULER 2012 ORCHID CALFSKIN MEDIUM LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG HANDBAG
> 
> seller:linlilolilo
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS1-PROENZA...485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc1af8ed
> 
> Thanks again!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

charlottesophia said:


> hello!
> 
> I am looking for a Proenza Schouler bag at an affordable price and saw this one on ebay. Can you tell me if its authentic?
> 
> item: Auth Proenza Schouler Olive green PS1 Medium bag!
> seller:superstar4
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cccf5dab5
> 
> thanks!



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the strap hardware. Also, the Khaki color was only sold for fall/winter 2010.


----------



## charlottesophia

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the strap hardware. Also, the Khaki color was only sold for fall/winter 2010.



Thanks Elliespurse! I already asked seller for more pictures, I'll post them as soon as I get them!

Btw I know that item ROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MIDNIGHT. TPF MEMBER
sold by: danaqt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325a3c39c

has already been authenticated. However, I just wanted to ask again if you are sure? I am very interested in bidding in this item and since the seller does not accept returns I just want to be extra sure. I am sorry to bother! 

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Elliespurse

charlottesophia said:


> Thanks Elliespurse! I already asked seller for more pictures, I'll post them as soon as I get them!
> 
> Btw I know that item ROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN MIDNIGHT. TPF MEMBER
> sold by: danaqt
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325a3c39c
> 
> has already been authenticated. However, I just wanted to ask again if you are sure? I am very interested in bidding in this item and since the seller does not accept returns I just want to be extra sure. I am sorry to bother!
> 
> Thank you so much again!



Hi, yes the PS1 in the link is authentic.


----------



## lovforchanel

Hi again! Thank you Elliespurse for all your help! I really appreciate it, so far unfortunately I haven't had any luck at bidding for the bags.. so I'm still looking for one. I contacted the seller for the first bag you were unsure about but the seller still has not responded.

However, in the meantime, what do you think of this one?

itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Purple Rain
seller:lovetoshop57
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e1a431f

comments: It looks somewhat too perfect for me and the seller has 0 feedback so I'm very unsure about this one.

What do you think? thanks again, and sorry for the trouble!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovforchanel said:


> Hi again! Thank you Elliespurse for all your help! I really appreciate it, so far unfortunately I haven't had any luck at bidding for the bags.. so I'm still looking for one. I contacted the seller for the first bag you were unsure about but the seller still has not responded.
> 
> However, in the meantime, what do you think of this one?
> 
> itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Purple Rain
> seller:lovetoshop57
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e1a431f
> 
> comments: It looks somewhat too perfect for me and the seller has 0 feedback so I'm very unsure about this one.
> 
> What do you think? thanks again, and sorry for the trouble!



Hi, it's authentic. The first three pics shows another bag though (stock pics). The seller is new but I'm only evaluating the pics shown.

It's no problem for you asking and posting here


----------



## chey_girl

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition
Listing number: 160934321177
Seller: littleeliza1987
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition
> Listing number: 160934321177
> Seller: littleeliza1987
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## chey_girl

Another one... Thanks!!!

Item: Authentic 2011 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Coral with RECEIPT!!!
Listing number: 330838267306 
Seller: ch4life
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838267306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: This was listed again by the seller. I thought this bag was sold a month ago. It's the same pics as before though. You think it's suspicious?


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.



Thanks! I'll ask for more pics.


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.



These are the additional pics from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## chey_girl

chey_girl said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition
> Listing number: 160934321177
> Seller: littleeliza1987
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



This is the original link for the photos I posted above. Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition
> Listing number: 160934321177
> Seller: littleeliza1987
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.





chey_girl said:


> Thanks! I'll ask for more pics.





chey_girl said:


> These are the additional pics from the seller. Thanks!





chey_girl said:


> This is the original link for the photos I posted above. Thanks again!



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Another one... Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic 2011 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Coral with RECEIPT!!!
> Listing number: 330838267306
> Seller: ch4life
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330838267306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: This was listed again by the seller. I thought this bag was sold a month ago. It's the same pics as before though. You think it's suspicious?



Hi, it's authentic. I actually don't buy/sell on ebay myself but perhaps the buyer backed out?


----------



## soizone

Hi, I need some help to authenticate this bag :

Item: GENUINE PROENZA SCHOULER DESIGNER PS1 SATCHEL HANDBAG
Listing number: 130812618849
Seller: sueandphilw
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130812618849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

soizone said:


> Hi, I need some help to authenticate this bag :
> 
> Item: GENUINE PROENZA SCHOULER DESIGNER PS1 SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Listing number: 130812618849
> Seller: sueandphilw
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130812618849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## mf19

Hi Ellie - can you please take a look at these two please!? TIA

item: PS1 black
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281034760300
seller: nonnyross69

item: PS1 black
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=160935185059
seller: stevenhw8


----------



## Elliespurse

mf19 said:


> Hi Ellie - can you please take a look at these two please!? TIA
> 
> *1)*
> item: PS1 black
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281034760300
> seller: nonnyross69
> 
> *2)*
> item: PS1 black
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=160935185059
> seller: stevenhw8



Hi, *1)* is authentic but it's from 2010 or earlier, not from Oct 2012 as stated in the listing.

*2)* this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at in this thread (see post #1163).


----------



## mf19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, 1) is authentic but it's from 2010 or earlier, not from Oct 2012 as stated in the listing.
> 
> 2) this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at in this thread (see post #1163).



Thank you, and sorry I missed the second one was the same seller as a previous post


----------



## soizone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you very much!


----------



## lovforchanel

Hi Elliespurse! i just saw this bag on ebay and wanted to know what you thought. Authentic? 

item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Red NWT RT. $1800 - So Beautiful

seller:supreme*girl

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07a05a01

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovforchanel said:


> Hi Elliespurse! i just saw this bag on ebay and wanted to know what you thought. Authentic?
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag Red NWT RT. $1800 - So Beautiful
> 
> seller:supreme*girl
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07a05a01
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## lovforchanel

Hi Elliespurse! its me again, I already asked the seller for more pics from the red bag!

I also found this bag sold as new with tags.

Item:NWT AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue leather shoulder tote bag
seller:lemonshow
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-Pr...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2e0d57ca

comments: i love the midnight color!

i am really considering purchasing this bag if you authenticate it, or a black ps1 that you have authenticated already. what would you recommend? how are these colors with discolouration?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovforchanel said:


> Hi Elliespurse! its me again, I already asked the seller for more pics from the red bag!
> 
> I also found this bag sold as new with tags.
> 
> Item:NWT AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue leather shoulder tote bag
> seller:lemonshow
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-Pr...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2e0d57ca
> 
> comments: i love the midnight color!
> 
> i am really considering purchasing this bag if you authenticate it, or a black ps1 that you have authenticated already. what would you recommend? how are these colors with discolouration?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like it was relisted, it's the same as post #2425.

The black is the most worry-free but the midnight is gorgeous and should be ok with a little care (not carrying in rain etc). Good luck.


----------



## hc1113

Hi Elliepurse, 

Would you mind taking a look at this one, please? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: PS1 PROENZA SHOULER BRIGHT RED MEDIUM Calfskin LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG 
Link (if available): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PS1...IUM-Calfskin-LUX-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG/90438987
Seller: melouie328


----------



## Elliespurse

hc1113 said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at this one, please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: PS1 PROENZA SHOULER BRIGHT RED MEDIUM Calfskin LUX LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Link (if available): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PS1...IUM-Calfskin-LUX-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG/90438987
> Seller: melouie328



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see (non-blurry) closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Hi, pls help with this. Thanks! 

item name: EUC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Pochette in Navy Midnight Blue with Dust Cover!!
item number: 300828807827
seller: mzipper
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300828807827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Hamhamjanice said:


> Hi, pls help with this. Thanks!
> 
> item name: EUC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Pochette in Navy Midnight Blue with Dust Cover!!
> item number: 300828807827
> seller: mzipper
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300828807827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Elliespurse,

Thoughts on this PS1 Keep All Small?  If you think it is authentic, do you think the missing hardware around the clasp could be obtained/repaired?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abf3646cf

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Thoughts on this PS1 Keep All Small?  If you think it is authentic, do you think the missing hardware around the clasp could be obtained/repaired?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abf3646cf
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, the pics are too small and can't be enlarged, I'd like to see the same pics larger + closeup pics of the PS letters outside and inside the bag + logos on the hw.

I doubt PS will repair this bag, they only do repairs for the original owner and through the store where it was purchased..


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks Ellie, she's added more pictures to the listing. Are they enough?


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Thoughts on this PS1 Keep All Small?  If you think it is authentic, do you think the missing hardware around the clasp could be obtained/repaired?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abf3646cf
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small and can't be enlarged, I'd like to see the same pics larger + closeup pics of the PS letters outside and inside the bag + logos on the hw.
> 
> I doubt PS will repair this bag, they only do repairs for the original owner and through the store where it was purchased..






serenityneow said:


> Thanks Ellie, she's added more pictures to the listing. Are they enough?



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Ellie.


----------



## ashxin

Hi Elliespurse,

can you please help me authenticate this proenza bag ?

Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...279?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325fb3067

Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

ashxin said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> can you please help me authenticate this proenza bag ?
> 
> Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...279?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325fb3067
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, this is fake.


Welcome to the boards too


----------



## ashxin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the boards too



Thank you ! So good to have you!


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Elliespurse.

I'm new to PS1 and I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me

(It looks suspiciously fake to my eyes)

Thx


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Elliespurse.
> 
> I'm new to PS1 and I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me
> 
> (It looks suspiciously fake to my eyes)
> 
> Thx



Hi and yes you're right, this is fake.


----------



## balenciagaluv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and yes you're right, this is fake.



Thank you Elliespurse. What about this one? The seller has 0% feedback, though, which is a little risky
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PROENZA...089?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578a731a1


----------



## Kt119

Hi Elliespurse!

Could you please help my unexperienced eyes authenticate these two ps1s?

Seller: Jennifali
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-/281034219343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ef1df4f

Seller: ttyrell2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a26efd642

They both look fake, but one can hope =p

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciagaluv said:


> Thank you Elliespurse. What about this one? The seller has 0% feedback, though, which is a little risky
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PROENZA...089?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578a731a1



Hi, this is fake too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kt119 said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> 
> Could you please help my unexperienced eyes authenticate these two ps1s?
> 
> *1)*
> Seller: Jennifali
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-/281034219343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ef1df4f
> 
> 
> *2)*
> Seller: ttyrell2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a26efd642
> 
> They both look fake, but one can hope =p
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, *1)* is fake.

*2)* it's just one pic, I need lots of pics to say anything at all.


----------



## larojibalnca

Hi Elliespurse!

Could you please give your opinion on this one?

ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition

seller: littleeliza1987
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1141

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

larojibalnca said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> 
> Could you please give your opinion on this one?
> 
> ItemROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Lipstick Red Excellent Condition
> 
> seller: littleeliza1987
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160934321177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1141
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. It was posted two pages back in post #2466 with additional pics.


----------



## larojibalnca

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It was posted two pages back in post #2466 with additional pics.


Thanks for your quick response!!


----------



## ec2444

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 extra large satchel genuine leather NWT last chance

Seller: engelhardtswin

Number: 170956317187

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170956317187

Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

ec2444 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 extra large satchel genuine leather NWT last chance
> 
> Seller: engelhardtswin
> 
> Number: 170956317187
> 
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170956317187
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## waterfalls

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you!!


----------



## wanlah

Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Made In Italy Navy Leather PS1 Messenger Purse NEW! $1799

Seller: fashionforwardfl

Number: 271120923948

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2010fd2c

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Elliespurse

wanlah said:


> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Made In Italy Navy Leather PS1 Messenger Purse NEW! $1799
> 
> Seller: fashionforwardfl
> 
> Number: 271120923948
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2010fd2c
> 
> Thank you very much !!!



Hi, it's authentic. It's bought from Last Call or similar outlet (see the stray rivet inside the bag), and the PS metal tag is missing a ring.


----------



## soizone

Hi Ellie, I guess this one's authentic regarding the seller, but I still would like you to confirm  Thank you

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Black Suede Satchel

Seller: frockdrop

Number: 200859947093

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200859947093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

soizone said:


> Hi Ellie, I guess this one's authentic regarding the seller, but I still would like you to confirm  Thank you
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Black Suede Satchel
> 
> Seller: frockdrop
> 
> Number: 200859947093
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200859947093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 In Smoke Medium

Seller: marsballerina426

Number: 140896271200

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-In-Smoke-Medium-/140896271200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce127b60

The leather looks a little plasticky to me. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 In Smoke Medium
> 
> Seller: marsballerina426
> 
> Number: 140896271200
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-In-Smoke-Medium-/140896271200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce127b60
> 
> The leather looks a little plasticky to me. Please authenticate. Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 In Smoke Medium
> 
> Seller: marsballerina426
> 
> Number: 140896271200
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-In-Smoke-Medium-/140896271200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ce127b60
> 
> The leather looks a little plasticky to me. Please authenticate. Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



crud. I just won this auction. Can you ladies help me report!!


----------



## Elliespurse

crazzee_shopper said:


> crud. I just won this auction. Can you ladies help me report!!



I'm so sorry about this, could you see the guides in the ebay forum http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie,


Just got this from farfetch.com (anyone ever heard of it?) and have 5 days to decide whether to return it. Let me know if you need to see more pictures.

Many thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> 
> Just got this from farfetch.com (anyone ever heard of it?) and have 5 days to decide whether to return it. Let me know if you need to see more pictures.
> 
> Many thanks.



Hi, it's authentic.


Congrats on your PS1 Tote!!  (and yes farfetch has always been ok from what I heard here)


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks Ellie, it's a beauty


----------



## fashionscoop

Item: 2012 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM GRAPE SATCHEL BAG BNWT
Item number: 160937405453 
Seller: yellow-2003
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160937405453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_710wt_1413 

Can anyone authenticate this Proenza bag??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionscoop said:


> Item: 2012 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM GRAPE SATCHEL BAG BNWT
> Item number: 160937405453
> Seller: yellow-2003
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160937405453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_710wt_1413
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this Proenza bag??? Thanks!!!



Hi, it's authentic. Five pics shows another bag though (stock pics).


----------



## Veske_gal

Hi. Can somebody help me authenticate this? (is a zero feedback seller so i am a bit worried) I really really want this, but need to be sure...

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Shoulder Bag,BNWT,Receipt
Item number: 110987209684
seller: ella.2013
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...84?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d75a6bd4

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Veske_gal said:


> Hi. Can somebody help me authenticate this? (is a zero feedback seller so i am a bit worried) I really really want this, but need to be sure...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Shoulder Bag,BNWT,Receipt
> Item number: 110987209684
> seller: ella.2013
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...84?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d75a6bd4
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Veske_gal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Great! Thank you sooo much


----------



## melissachaymy

Hi guys, 

thinking of getting my first proenza clutch. found this seemingly good deal online. however, i am abit worried about its authenticity. please do help me to authenticate! greatly appreciated! thanks!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pochette raspberry lux leather clutch 
Listing number: (170939429718)
Seller: jackieburns22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...721&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=200816900055&


----------



## Elliespurse

melissachaymy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thinking of getting my first proenza clutch. found this seemingly good deal online. however, i am abit worried about its authenticity. please do help me to authenticate! greatly appreciated! thanks!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pochette raspberry lux leather clutch
> Listing number: (170939429718)
> Seller: jackieburns22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...721&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=200816900055&



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the boards too!


----------



## melissachaymy

wow elliepurse, you're really fast! thank you very much! waiting for the seller to come back to me. really hope the deals go thru! thanks a million!


----------



## melissachaymy

hi elliepurse, sorry could you help me autheticate this one as well please!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pochette raspberry lux leather clutch 
Listing number: 89404619
Seller: kwincool
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-POCHETTE-IN-RASPBERRY/89404619

thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

melissachaymy said:


> hi elliepurse, sorry could you help me autheticate this one as well please!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pochette raspberry lux leather clutch
> Listing number: 89404619
> Seller: kwincool
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-POCHETTE-IN-RASPBERRY/89404619
> 
> thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## melissachaymy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks so much!


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Hello!

I managed to win this lovely PS1 and I finally received it in person. I know it's been approved as authentic, but for my peace of mind, I'd like another confirmation with my own photos of the purse.  I hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> Hello!
> 
> I managed to win this lovely PS1 and I finally received it in person. I know it's been approved as authentic, but for my peace of mind, I'd like another confirmation with my own photos of the purse.  I hope you guys don't mind.



Hello, it's authentic.

..and it's gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## zyxel

Hi there ladies!

I need your help! I got these beauties almost a year now and since I bought it from a reputable seller I have not asked for authentication. I just want to make sure I have the real one!
Thanks in Advance! 
These are the following. PS1 Saddle XL and PS1 Large Orchid


----------



## zyxel

Hi there ladies!

I need your help! I got these beauties almost a year now and since I bought it from a reputable seller I have not asked for authentication. I just want to make sure I have the real one!
Thanks in Advance! 
These are the following. PS1 Saddle XL and PS1 Large Orchid


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, it's authentic.
> 
> ..and it's gorgeous, congrats!!



Thanks so much, Elliespurse!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item.

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Neon CORAL Medium PS1 Leather Satchel SOLD OUT!
Item number: 160942085661
Seller: fiveoneforever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16094208566...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_974wt_1197

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item.
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Proenza Schouler Neon CORAL Medium PS1 Leather Satchel SOLD OUT!
> Item number: 160942085661
> Seller: fiveoneforever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16094208566...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_974wt_1197
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

zyxel said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> I need your help! I got these beauties almost a year now and since I bought it from a reputable seller I have not asked for authentication. I just want to make sure I have the real one!
> Thanks in Advance!
> These are the following. PS1 Saddle XL and PS1 Large Orchid





zyxel said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> I need your help! I got these beauties almost a year now and since I bought it from a reputable seller I have not asked for authentication. I just want to make sure I have the real one!
> Thanks in Advance!
> These are the following. PS1 Saddle XL and PS1 Large Orchid



Hi, both looks ok and the Orchid has enough pics to say it's authentic. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the Saddle XL for full authentication though.

btw, they are gorgeous!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## zyxel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok and the Orchid has enough pics to say it's authentic. I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the Saddle XL for full authentication though.
> 
> btw, they are gorgeous!



Hi Elliespurse!
Thanks and yes here are the pictures for the PS letters


----------



## Elliespurse

zyxel said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> Thanks and yes here are the pictures for the PS letters



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

..and what a gorgeous color!


----------



## zyxel

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> ..and what a gorgeous color!



Thanks a lot Elliespurse!
I want another PS 1 bag))


----------



## DominoSpence

DominoSpence said:


> Thanks so much, Elliespurse!


I feel that I sound paranoid but I just noticed that there's no serial number behind the tag on the PS1 bag.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> I feel that I sound paranoid but I just noticed that there's no serial number behind the tag on the PS1 bag.  Should I be concerned?



Hi, older PS1:s didn't have any number behind the tag. Which bag was it?


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, older PS1:s didn't have any number behind the tag. Which bag was it?


Hello!  It's this one:  here.


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> Hello!  It's this one:  here.



Hi, yes this PS1 is from 2012. The number is not really a serial number, there has been many guesses, season, color or where it was produced. It's possible PS made a batch without the number. I would not worry about it.


----------



## DominoSpence

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes this PS1 is from 2012. The number is not really a serial number, there has been many guesses, season, color or where it was produced. It's possible PS made a batch without the number. I would not worry about it.


Thanks once again, Elliespurse!  You're a star!


----------



## wanlah

hey could someone help me to authenticate this ps1 please? thank you very much !

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium in BIRCH! MINT & coveted! Desire THIS! 30+ pix

Item number:181043167789

Seller: reresaurus

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181043167789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

wanlah said:


> hey could someone help me to authenticate this ps1 please? thank you very much !
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Medium in BIRCH! MINT & coveted! Desire THIS! 30+ pix
> 
> Item number:181043167789
> 
> Seller: reresaurus
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181043167789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi elliespurse!

Can you please authenticate the below when you have a chance? I bought it from a 3rd party. Also, if real, can you please advise the season? Thank you!!!

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4392/backap.jpg

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/2742/clasp.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/fronthe.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/handlep.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/taga.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/serialwv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/labelay.jpg/


----------



## wanlah

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



ok thank you girl !


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi elliespurse!
> 
> Can you please authenticate the below when you have a chance? I bought it from a 3rd party. Also, if real, can you please advise the season? Thank you!!!
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4392/backap.jpg
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/2742/clasp.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/fronthe.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/handlep.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/taga.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/serialwv.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/labelay.jpg/



Hi, it's authentic. The color is saddle? It's from this or last year, not older.

Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The color is saddle? It's from this or last year, not older.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1!


Thank you so much! Yes, it's saddle : - )

It took me forever to bite the bullet and buy it but I'm so excited now! This is the extra large, right? it has 2 shoulder straps.


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, it's saddle : - )
> 
> It took me forever to bite the bullet and buy it but I'm so excited now! This is the extra large, right? it has 2 shoulder straps.



Yes it's the XL and it's also reinforced for carrying more compared to the medium/large.


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's the XL and it's also reinforced for carrying more compared to the medium/large.


Beautiful- I can't wait to use it! Thanks again!!!


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hi,

Could somebody help me to authenticate this PS1 in medium?
I bought it from used handbags shop in Japan (Shopname: Brandear)

http://upic.me/i/bk/1219-ps-midnight-blue-01.jpg

http://upic.me/i/2h/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-02.jpg

http://upic.me/i/wy/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-03.jpg

http://upic.me/i/tu/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-04.jpg

http://upic.me/i/tn/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-05.jpg

http://upic.me/i/vi/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-10.jpg

http://upic.me/i/e0/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-06.jpg

http://upic.me/i/7p/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-07.jpg

http://upic.me/i/jy/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-08.jpg

http://upic.me/i/qx/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-09.jpg

http://upic.me/i/fl/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-11.jpg

http://upic.me/i/pn/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-12.jpg

http://upic.me/i/2i/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-13.jpg

http://upic.me/i/bp/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-14.jpg

Thank you in advance ^_^


----------



## Elliespurse

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody help me to authenticate this PS1 in medium?
> I bought it from used handbags shop in Japan (Shopname: Brandear)
> 
> http://upic.me/i/bk/1219-ps-midnight-blue-01.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/2h/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-02.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/wy/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-03.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/tu/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-04.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/tn/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-05.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/vi/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-10.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/e0/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-06.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/7p/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-07.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/jy/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-08.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/qx/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-09.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/fl/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-11.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/pn/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-12.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/2i/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-13.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/bp/1221-ps1-midnight-blue-14.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance ^_^



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you Elliespurse for your help


----------



## chococoh

Hi ladies , I gonna buy this bag tmr
but can anyone pls authenticate this ps1 bag ?
thank you in advance ! 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img7618pc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img7619zn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img7615y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img7614be.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/img7616a.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img7617g.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img7620j.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img7612p.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/img7613l.jpg/


----------



## Elliespurse

chococoh said:


> Hi ladies , I gonna buy this bag tmr
> but can anyone pls authenticate this ps1 bag ?
> thank you in advance !
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img7618pc.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/img7619zn.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img7615y.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img7614be.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/img7616a.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img7617g.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img7620j.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img7612p.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/img7613l.jpg/



Hi, it looks ok but the closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logos on the clasp and zipper pull are not clear (and taken at an angle). I'd like to see better pics of these for full authentication.

Welcome to the boards too!


----------



## chococoh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but the closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logos on the clasp and zipper pull are not clear (and taken at an angle). I'd like to see better pics of these for full authentication.
> 
> Welcome to the boards too!



Thank you ! you're quickly reply


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie,

Thanks for your help previously. i decided the large tote from Farfetch was just too big and think this SKA is perfect. Could you please authenticate it? It's from ******, and I know everyone loves her here, but I just want to be sure. Is it right that the SKA does not have the leather PS tag inside the zip pocket, because this one doesn't? Also, I noticed that the logo lining inside the zip pocket is gray, while it is black everywhere else.  Seem right to you? Erica said this is from Spring 2013.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thanks for your help previously. i decided the large tote from Farfetch was just too big and think this SKA is perfect. Could you please authenticate it? It's from ******, and I know everyone loves her here, but I just want to be sure. Is it right that the SKA does not have the leather PS tag inside the zip pocket, because this one doesn't? Also, I noticed that the logo lining inside the zip pocket is gray, while it is black everywhere else.  Seem right to you? Erica said this is from Spring 2013.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992151



Hi, it's authentic and yes it seems ok.

..and Congrats on your SKA!


----------



## serenityneow

Many thanks, Ellie, and I'm definitely keeping this beauty.  My first higher end bag, and I'm so excited about it!  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## chummycheryl

Hi Ladies! Could you help me to authenticate this PS1 Medium Black with gun metal hardware that I'm planning to purchase from an accquaintance? Thanks!


----------



## chummycheryl

more pics! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chummycheryl said:


> Hi Ladies! Could you help me to authenticate this PS1 Medium Black with gun metal hardware that I'm planning to purchase from an accquaintance? Thanks!





chummycheryl said:


> more pics! Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics for a full authentication. Pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## chummycheryl

Thanks Elliespurse. Here are more pics


----------



## Elliespurse

chummycheryl said:


> Hi Ladies! Could you help me to authenticate this PS1 Medium Black with gun metal hardware that I'm planning to purchase from an accquaintance? Thanks!





chummycheryl said:


> more pics! Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics for a full authentication. Pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.





chummycheryl said:


> Thanks Elliespurse. Here are more pics



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## chummycheryl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



Thanks Elliespurse


----------



## Wimmy

Please kindly authenticate this item listed in Thai Brandname Community "siambrandname"

Item: PS1 pouch
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2494735

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Wimmy said:


> Please kindly authenticate this item listed in Thai Brandname Community "siambrandname"
> 
> Item: PS1 pouch
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2494735
> 
> TIA



Hi, the pics takes a while to show, it's still loading..


----------



## Wimmy

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBgKnZ1AoASYSI
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBhOk1SmbKXg3p
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBiSg4J0INKOZc
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBjWc7zTHhCc5o
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBlm6QI4eZAQir
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBmM1zQnfM4WiI
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBsNFaFelr7r40
http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBs5HO6jmbaDGi
http://upic.me/show/42216153
http://upic.me/show/42216189

Let's see if this gets better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Wimmy said:


> Please kindly authenticate this item listed in Thai Brandname Community "siambrandname"
> 
> Item: PS1 pouch
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2494735
> 
> TIA





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics takes a while to show, it's still loading..





Wimmy said:


> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBgKnZ1AoASYSI
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBhOk1SmbKXg3p
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBiSg4J0INKOZc
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBjWc7zTHhCc5o
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBlm6QI4eZAQir
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBmM1zQnfM4WiI
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBsNFaFelr7r40
> http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/wvIBs5HO6jmbaDGi
> http://upic.me/show/42216153
> http://upic.me/show/42216189
> 
> Let's see if this gets better.



Hi and thanks for the links, it's authentic.


----------



## Wimmy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the links, it's authentic.



Thank you so much... This is a smoke from what season if you may know. Will the color changed over times. I'm so new to PS and this is going to be my first baby.

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Wimmy said:


> Thank you so much... This is a smoke from what season if you may know. Will the color changed over times. I'm so new to PS and this is going to be my first baby.
> 
> Thank you so much



The Pouch was released for spring 2011, the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-reference-thread-673202.html

so the smoke is from recent years. I have the Kelly Green Pouch and it's no problem carrying it in rain, but some of the other Pouch colors has been more sensitive though.


----------



## Wimmy

Thank you so much. This seller bought this bag in 2011 and never get to use it. This style is so lovely.


----------



## dns112

Hi, can you authenticate this bag, please?

Item: Proenza Schouler Military PS1 Medium
Listing number: 181055598564
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Military-PS1-Medium-Bag-/181055598564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27c12fe4
Comments: I want to know if this bag is authentic. Please help me. Thanks!!!


----------



## mf19

dns112 said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Military PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 181055598564
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Military-PS1-Medium-Bag-/181055598564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27c12fe4
> Comments: I want to know if this bag is authentic. Please help me. Thanks!!!



****** is an authentic seller. May be cheaper on their website though: hgbagsonline.com. Check FB for offers/coupons


----------



## mf19

item: LKA
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281046711347
number: 281046711347
seller: beverleyhills66

comments: I know there is not a photo of the PS logo on hardware, requested a photo but maybe you can let me know what you think thus far.  Does not say authentic anywhere or mention bag, cards, etc. so I'm a bit hesitant.

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

mf19 said:


> item: LKA
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281046711347
> number: 281046711347
> seller: beverleyhills66
> 
> comments: I know there is not a photo of the PS logo on hardware, requested a photo but maybe you can let me know what you think thus far.  Does not say authentic anywhere or mention bag, cards, etc. so I'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> TIA



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics (PS letters inside/outside the bag, logos on clasp/metal on the strap, zipper pull, etc).


----------



## sapporo

Could you look at this listing please? 
Item: PS1 Medium Midnight
Listing: here
Seller: danaqt
Number: 150975681860

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

sapporo said:


> Could you look at this listing please?
> Item: PS1 Medium Midnight
> Listing: here
> Seller: danaqt
> Number: 150975681860
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + strap hardware.

Welcome to the boards too!


----------



## sapporo

Thanks, I've been lurking for some time. I've noticed that some of the bags that are said to be authentic have stitching on the bottom of the inner label, while others don't- they only have the stitching on two sides. Is that something that changed season to season? I'll ask for photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

sapporo said:


> Thanks, I've been lurking for some time. I've noticed that some of the bags that are said to be authentic have stitching on the bottom of the inner label, while others don't- they only have the stitching on two sides. Is that something that changed season to season? I'll ask for photos.



Hi, yes the stitching on the leather tag inside the pocket changed over the years. Perhaps the tag is folded at the bottom now so no stitches are needed there.


----------



## daughtybag

Hello  Ladies!
Kindly check on this site . Do you think these are authentic Proenza Schouler bags. Sorry I couldn't copy the pictures . I have to post the link for you to check. Thanks a lot!
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2029408002

http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2029408006


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hello  Ladies!
> Kindly check on this site . Do you think these are authentic Proenza Schouler bags. Sorry I couldn't copy the pictures . I have to post the link for you to check. Thanks a lot!
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2029408002
> 
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2029408006



Hello, yes this website should be ok. Al Duca d'Aosta in Venice Italy is listed as authorized reseller on the PS website: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists-1#international


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hello, yes this website should be ok. Al Duca d'Aosta in Venice Italy is listed as authorized reseller on the PS website: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists-1#international



Thanks Elliespurse! 
Im sure they all sell authentic  designer handbags!


----------



## daughtybag

daughtybag said:


> Thanks Elliespurse!
> Im sure they all sell authentic  designer handbags!



Hi Elliespurse!
I hope you don't mind once again, do you think if this seller is and authorized seller of PS bags  then most probably they only sell authentic bags and etc??? It is legit right? I am thinking of buying not only the PS bags though. thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

daughtybag said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> I hope you don't mind once again, do you think if this seller is and authorized seller of PS bags  then most probably they only sell authentic bags and etc??? It is legit right? I am thinking of buying not only the PS bags though. thanks again!



Hi, yes PS will only include re-sellers in their network which sell authentic items. Other brands should be ok too. You could also post detail pics here when you receives it.


----------



## daughtybag

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, yes PS will only include re-sellers in their network which sell authentic items. Other brands should be ok too. You could also post detail pics here when you receives it.



Thanks a lot  Elliespurse!


----------



## Mountain gal

Hello ladies! Is this bag authentic? Tia! 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321050291967


----------



## Elliespurse

Mountain gal said:


> Hello ladies! Is this bag authentic? Tia!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321050291967



Hi, it's authentic. The first three pics shows another bag (stock pics).


----------



## Mountain gal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The first three pics shows another bag (stock pics).


Thanks So much!!


----------



## Zunxd

Hello! There are 3 PS1s that I'd like to authenticate. I'm not familiar with the PS1 as I only own the PS2 and I can't decide on which PS1 to get. The 3 are:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather
Listing number: 330854153620
Seller: cleanmycloset1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...Handbags&hash=item4d0871bd94&autorefresh=true

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Wool and Leather Travel Bag
Listing number: 380536552526
Seller: inanyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5899befc4e

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Striped Canvas & Printed Python Leather Bag
Listing number: 150978010022
Seller: sonyfever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2326fd9ba6

TIA!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Zunxd said:


> Hello! There are 3 PS1s that I'd like to authenticate. I'm not familiar with the PS1 as I only own the PS2 and I can't decide on which PS1 to get. The 3 are:
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather
> Listing number: 330854153620
> Seller: cleanmycloset1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...Handbags&hash=item4d0871bd94&autorefresh=true
> 
> *2)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Wool and Leather Travel Bag
> Listing number: 380536552526
> Seller: inanyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5899befc4e
> 
> *3)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Striped Canvas & Printed Python Leather Bag
> Listing number: 150978010022
> Seller: sonyfever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2326fd9ba6
> 
> TIA!!!



Hi, *1)* and *2)* looks on but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.

*3)* is authentic.


----------



## Mountain gal

HEllo Ladies would you mind auth this bag!  TIA  you are wonderful!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Suede-PS1-in-Hot-Pink/100037239


----------



## Elliespurse

Mountain gal said:


> HEllo Ladies would you mind auth this bag!  TIA  you are wonderful!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Suede-PS1-in-Hot-Pink/100037239



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## geekchic21

Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this PS1 for me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271138005889?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

The seller has great reviews. But seeing as I am saving up all of my holiday and birthday money for this bag I'd hate for it to be inauthentic. 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

geekchic21 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this PS1 for me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271138005889?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> The seller has great reviews. But seeing as I am saving up all of my holiday and birthday money for this bag I'd hate for it to be inauthentic.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## geekchic21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much


----------



## xy41990

Hi, can someone authenticate these bags for me?

I know the pictures are not that great, and I apologize in advance.

(1)
Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
Listing number: 321059320806
Seller: 0980395
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac08fa43d

(2)
Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
Listing number: 200880617311
Seller:  advancebuy
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...311?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec56af75f

(3) 
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep all Small leather
Listing number: 330860212582
Seller:  sewingsue724 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d08ce3166

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

xy41990 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these bags for me?
> 
> I know the pictures are not that great, and I apologize in advance.
> 
> (1)
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 321059320806
> Seller: 0980395
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac08fa43d
> 
> (2)
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 200880617311
> Seller:  advancebuy
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...311?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec56af75f
> 
> (3)
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep all Small leather
> Listing number: 330860212582
> Seller:  sewingsue724
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d08ce3166
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hi,

1) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside/outside the bag + logo on the clasp and metal piece on the strap + zipper pull.

2) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull (one pic not showing).

3) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the clasp and metal piece on the strap + zipper pull.


----------



## bubbleloba

*Elliespurse*, would you take a look at this PS1? TIA!! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tote - Smoke
Note: I have to take up two posts because I can only include 5 photos per post.


----------



## bubbleloba

bubbleloba said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tote - Smoke


Note: Part 2 of photos


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> *Elliespurse*, would you take a look at this PS1? TIA!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tote - Smoke
> Note: I have to take up two posts because I can only include 5 photos per post.





bubbleloba said:


> Note: Part 2 of photos



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## flyme2themoon

Hi, Ladies. Please help me authenticate this PS1 suede in violet


























thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Hi, Ladies. Please help me authenticate this PS1 suede in violet
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.


----------



## flyme2themoon

More photos here...may I ask your opinion of this bag? Is the condition ok for preloved? Thanks Elliepurse


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Hi, Ladies. Please help me authenticate this PS1 suede in violet
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.





flyme2themoon said:


> More photos here...may I ask your opinion of this bag? Is the condition ok for preloved? Thanks Elliepurse



Hi, it's authentic. I think the condition looks ok, and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## flyme2themoon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I think the condition looks ok, and the color is gorgeous.



Thank you so much for your helps, Elliespurse &#128522;&#128522; do you know what this color is?


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Thank you so much for your helps, Elliespurse &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; do you know what this color is?



I think it's the color Grape from fall 2012, see this: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread-673199-6.html#post22704681


----------



## flyme2themoon

Elliespurse said:


> I think it's the color Grape from fall 2012, see this: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread-673199-6.html#post22704681



Thanks for your helps, Elliespurse


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies, can someone authenticate this please:

Item: NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 POUCH IN PURPLE RAIN $1325
Item no: 261159530681
Seller:  consigned2sell 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-PROENZA...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce5230b9


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies, can someone authenticate this please:
> 
> Item: NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 POUCH IN PURPLE RAIN $1325
> Item no: 261159530681
> Seller:  consigned2sell
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-PROENZA...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce5230b9



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## xy41990

Hi, 

I am sorry it took me a few days to reply, but I asked the seller for more pictures, and I hope they help. 

Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
Listing number: 321059320806
Seller: 0980395
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0a073e6

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

xy41990 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these bags for me?
> 
> I know the pictures are not that great, and I apologize in advance.
> 
> (1)
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 321059320806
> Seller: 0980395
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac08fa43d
> 
> (2)
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 200880617311
> Seller:  advancebuy
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...311?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec56af75f
> 
> (3)
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep all Small leather
> Listing number: 330860212582
> Seller:  sewingsue724
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d08ce3166
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside/outside the bag + logo on the clasp and metal piece on the strap + zipper pull.
> 
> 2) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull (one pic not showing).
> 
> 3) I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the clasp and metal piece on the strap + zipper pull.





xy41990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry it took me a few days to reply, but I asked the seller for more pictures, and I hope they help.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Ps1 Keep All Small Quilted Leather Bag Satchel Handbag
> Listing number: 321059320806
> Seller: 0980395
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0a073e6
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this 1) everything looks ok but I'd still like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside and outside the bag. (it's required pics for full authentication)


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks Elliepurse!


----------



## Heart Star

Check these 2 sites out:

This one is calling itself a PS outlet....
http://www.proenza-schouler.net/

And

http://www.proenzaschoulersale.com/

I'm no expert on PS but these bags look horribly fake. How are these sites allowed to stay up?


----------



## Cara21

My goodness. They should be shut down immediately. One look and we know they sell fakes!


----------



## Elliespurse

Heart Star said:


> Check these 2 sites out:
> 
> This one is calling itself a PS outlet....
> http://www.proenza-schouler.net/
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.proenzaschoulersale.com/
> 
> I'm no expert on PS but these bags look horribly fake. How are these sites allowed to stay up?



Hi, yes both websites only sell fakes. Both sites were set up in China a year ago, see lookup here and here.


----------



## carrotlamb

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Sunshine Yellow PS1 Medium Bag
Listing number: 140909901800
Seller: papillon0022
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cee277e8 Comments: Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag. thx a lot


----------



## carrotlamb

And pls authenticate this bag too. thk u so much

Item : PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK PS1 Medium Leather Handbag $1,695
Listing No. : 230917826088
Seller : ninaloo
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3c66628


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Sunshine Yellow PS1 Medium Bag
> Listing number: 140909901800
> Seller: papillon0022
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cee277e8 Comments: Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag. thx a lot


Hi, this is authentic.



carrotlamb said:


> And pls authenticate this bag too. thk u so much
> 
> Item : PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK PS1 Medium Leather Handbag $1,695
> Listing No. : 230917826088
> Seller : ninaloo
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3c66628



This is authentic too, it looks like this PS1 was bought at last call or similar outlet. See the hole in the leather tab and the PS hangtag seems to be missing.


----------



## carrotlamb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic too, it looks like this PS1 was bought at last call or similar outlet. See the hole in the leather tab and the PS hangtag seems to be missing.



thk u so much for ur careful examination. u r a lovely expert.


----------



## flyme2themoon

Hi! It's me again..I decided to go with my first love, so I bought this baby instead from a local reselling shop. Would you please help me authenticate my PS1 pouch in smoke again. Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Hi! It's me again..I decided to go with my first love, so I bought this baby instead from a local reselling shop. Would you please help me authenticate my PS1 pouch in smoke again. Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.

..and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## flyme2themoon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> ..and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks a million,Elliespurse. You absolutely are the best! And I'm so happy right now


----------



## tatertot

I'd love your help Ellie (or any expert please)

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler ps1 Large Retail $1995
Item number: 281059807306
Seller: jennifali
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417078504a

 Is this authentic and also is it an XL if it is in fact authentic? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BooYah

tatertot said:


> I'd love your help Ellie (or any expert please)
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler ps1 Large Retail $1995
> Item number: 281059807306
> Seller: jennifali
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417078504a
> 
> Is this authentic and also is it an XL if it is in fact authentic? Thank you so much for your help!



*tater*, this one looks off to me. The proportion, straps and the font, especially, in the interior leather tag of the inner zip pocket and on the outside of that pocket don't sit right with me. She should have also included close-up photos of: the underside of the front metal tab clasp closure, the metal hang tag, attachment hardware clasps that clip strap to bag, etc. But regardless even with the pics available, this bag does not look authentic for Large or XL PS1, in my opinion. 

Hopefully, Elliespurse can chime in too.


----------



## Elliespurse

tatertot said:


> I'd love your help Ellie (or any expert please)
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler ps1 Large Retail $1995
> Item number: 281059807306
> Seller: jennifali
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417078504a
> 
> Is this authentic and also is it an XL if it is in fact authentic? Thank you so much for your help!





BooYah said:


> *tater*, this one looks off to me. The proportion, straps and the font, especially, in the interior leather tag of the inner zip pocket and on the outside of that pocket don't sit right with me. She should have also included close-up photos of: the underside of the front metal tab clasp closure, the metal hang tag, attachment hardware clasps that clip strap to bag, etc. But regardless even with the pics available, this bag does not look authentic for Large or XL PS1, in my opinion.
> 
> Hopefully, Elliespurse can chime in too.



Hi, yes this is fake. We looked at the same bag from this seller in post #2495.

*BooYah* - Thanks for assisting!


----------



## tatertot

BooYah said:


> *tater*, this one looks off to me. The proportion, straps and the font, especially, in the interior leather tag of the inner zip pocket and on the outside of that pocket don't sit right with me. She should have also included close-up photos of: the underside of the front metal tab clasp closure, the metal hang tag, attachment hardware clasps that clip strap to bag, etc. But regardless even with the pics available, this bag does not look authentic for Large or XL PS1, in my opinion.
> 
> Hopefully, Elliespurse can chime in too.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes this is fake. We looked at the same bag from this seller in post #2495.
> 
> *BooYah* - Thanks for assisting!



 Thank you so much both of you I'm sorry I missed the back post about this one:shame: I very much appreciate your help BooYah and Ellie, with your help I'll find my next XL one day.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? Thank you!

PS1 Pochette in Peacock/midnight blue:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/brand-new-w...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce9c9a65

And this one please:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321067188899?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## jleeinla

Hi,

I'm contemplating on purchasing this wallet. Is this fake?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Zip Wallet 
Listing number: 261164444609
Seller: etsbrooklyn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...t-/261164444609?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cce9d2bc1


----------



## Elliespurse

diamondsfrost said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> *1)*
> PS1 Pochette in Peacock/midnight blue:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/brand-new-w...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce9c9a65
> 
> And this one please:
> 
> *2)*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321067188899?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Hi, *1)* I'd like to see more overall pics, and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.

*2)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp, strap hardware + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

jleeinla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm contemplating on purchasing this wallet. Is this fake?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Zip Wallet
> Listing number: 261164444609
> Seller: etsbrooklyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...t-/261164444609?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cce9d2bc1



Hi and welcome, this looks ok. I don't have this wallet myself though.


----------



## jooon

Hi Ladies,

I hope someone can help me authenticate this PS1 Large in Saddle. This will be my very first PS1 so I have no clue about what it should look like. I hope someone can help! Thanks so very much in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Large in Saddle Brown
Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ouler-ps1-saddle-brown-color.html#post1044670
Seller: shopwise
Comments: All photos are in the link


----------



## Elliespurse

jooon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this PS1 Large in Saddle. This will be my very first PS1 so I have no clue about what it should look like. I hope someone can help! Thanks so very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Large in Saddle Brown
> Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ouler-ps1-saddle-brown-color.html#post1044670
> Seller: shopwise
> Comments: All photos are in the link



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp, strap hardware + logo on zipper pull.

btw, it looks like they polished the brass hardware (it's usually antique finish).


----------



## jooon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp, strap hardware + logo on zipper pull.
> 
> btw, it looks like they polished the brass hardware (it's usually antique finish).



Thanks Elliespurse! I will ask for those pics!


----------



## jaz_o

Please authenticate, ladies.  Thanks! 

*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Lipstick Red
*Listing number:* 170983022704
*Seller:* thekiwiartist687
*Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Handbag-in-Lipstick-Red-/170983022704?


----------



## Elliespurse

jaz_o said:


> Please authenticate, ladies.  Thanks!
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Lipstick Red
> *Listing number:* 170983022704
> *Seller:* thekiwiartist687
> *Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Handbag-in-Lipstick-Red-/170983022704?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sjhk007

Please authenticate, ladies. Thanks! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Black
Listing number: no
Seller: candeyige
Link: http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=355&Id=1374452
Comments&#65306;All photos are in the link.


----------



## Elliespurse

sjhk007 said:


> Please authenticate, ladies. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Black
> Listing number: no
> Seller: candeyige
> Link: http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=355&Id=1374452
> Comments&#65306;All photos are in the link.



Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## sjhk007

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Sure&#65292;I will ask buyer for these photos. Thank you very much.


----------



## sjhk007

Hi, these are the closeup photos. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

sjhk007 said:


> Please authenticate, ladies. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Black
> Listing number: no
> Seller: candeyige
> Link: http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=355&Id=1374452
> Comments&#65306;All photos are in the link.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





sjhk007 said:


> Sure&#65292;I will ask buyer for these photos. Thank you very much.





sjhk007 said:


> Hi, these are the closeup photos. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 2053918
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053920
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053921
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053922
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053924
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053925



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## sjhk007

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## veneti

could you please have a look at this one?  thank you very much!! 


ebay: ORG$1995+TAX Limited Edition!!!Proenza Schouler PS1 Large suede satchel in Rose
item id: 181047269810
ebay link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/181047269810?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
seller: jersey_ntynty


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> could you please have a look at this one?  thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> ebay: ORG$1995+TAX Limited Edition!!!Proenza Schouler PS1 Large suede satchel in Rose
> item id: 181047269810
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/181047269810?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> seller: jersey_ntynty



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## yoshimax

Please help me with this PS1. Thank you so much.
Item Name: New $ 1915 Large Proenza Schouler Black Leather Messenger Crossbody Handbag
Item Number: 121061255533
Seller: houstonmomof3
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121061255533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

yoshimax said:


> Please help me with this PS1. Thank you so much.
> Item Name: New $ 1915 Large Proenza Schouler Black Leather Messenger Crossbody Handbag
> Item Number: 121061255533
> Seller: houstonmomof3
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121061255533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## yoshimax

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


Hello,
Thanks so much. I have some more pictures from the seller.


----------



## yoshimax

I am sorry but I have a hard time attaching them all at once. So I am doing it one at a time.


----------



## yoshimax

Here is one more


----------



## yoshimax

Another photo


----------



## yoshimax

Sorry, last one...


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.





yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> Thanks so much. I have some more pictures from the seller.



Hi, I'm sorry but the pics are too small. Bigger ones would be great.


----------



## swolfcg

I need help authenticating one of these bags from the bay.  Thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
Listing number: 321068197484
Seller: muzick7 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068197484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Looks real, but since I've never purchased this brand, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Elliespurse

swolfcg said:


> I need help authenticating one of these bags from the bay.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
> Listing number: 321068197484
> Seller: muzick7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068197484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Looks real, but since I've never purchased this brand, I'm not entirely sure.



Hi, the pics are too small and the only large pic of the interior seems to be from another bag. I'd like to see large overall and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logos on the foldover clasp and zipper pull + strap hardware.


----------



## swolfcg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small and the only large pic of the interior seems to be from another bag. I'd like to see large overall and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logos on the foldover clasp and zipper pull + strap hardware.



How can you tell the pic is of another bag?  I think I see.  There is a flap coming through the top, which the Tote doesn't have?


----------



## Elliespurse

swolfcg said:


> How can you tell the pic is of another bag?



They changed to the gunmetal hw last year. The exterior in the listed bag has gunmetal hw while the interior seems to be the old black paint with silver zip.


----------



## swolfcg

Elliespurse said:


> They changed to the gunmetal hw last year. The exterior in the listed bag has gunmetal hw while the interior seems to be the old black paint with silver zip.



Wow, I didn't catch that.  Very observant.  I'm glad I came here.  It would probably be best buying direct I guess.


----------



## mf19

Hi Ellie, 

Can you authenticate please:

item: SKA
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321068184424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

additional photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

mf19 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you authenticate please:
> 
> item: SKA
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321068184424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> additional photos:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mf19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you very much - you're the best ! I thought so, but just wanted to check


----------



## swolfcg

swolfcg said:


> I need help authenticating one of these bags from the bay.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
> Listing number: 321068197484
> Seller: muzick7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068197484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Looks real, but since I've never purchased this brand, I'm not entirely sure.



Okay, this person sent me additional pics and swears up and down that it's authentic.  Of course everyone of the sellers on the bay, even the fakers, are saying that.


----------



## Elliespurse

swolfcg said:


> I need help authenticating one of these bags from the bay.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote
> Listing number: 321068197484
> Seller: muzick7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321068197484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Looks real, but since I've never purchased this brand, I'm not entirely sure.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small and the only large pic of the interior seems to be from another bag. I'd like to see large overall and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logos on the foldover clasp and zipper pull + strap hardware.





swolfcg said:


> How can you tell the pic is of another bag?  I think I see.  There is a flap coming through the top, which the Tote doesn't have?





Elliespurse said:


> They changed to the gunmetal hw last year. The exterior in the listed bag has gunmetal hw while the interior seems to be the old black paint with silver zip.





swolfcg said:


> Wow, I didn't catch that.  Very observant.  I'm glad I came here.  It would probably be best buying direct I guess.





swolfcg said:


> Okay, this person sent me additional pics and swears up and down that it's authentic.  Of course everyone of the sellers on the bay, even the fakers, are saying that.



Hi, these pics are from a gunmetal hw bag and looks promising so far. We are very strict in this thread though about wanting all pics requested before saying a bag is authentic. Overall and closeup pics.


----------



## swolfcg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics are from a gunmetal hw bag and looks promising so far. We are very strict in this thread though about wanting all pics requested before saying a bag is authentic. Overall and closeup pics.



I appreciate the help.  The terrible pictures the seller took leaves me questioning the sale.  If I was selling a $1K+ item, I would take better pictures.  Is there serial numbers in these bags?  

Also, does it still appear to be images of another bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

swolfcg said:


> I appreciate the help.  The terrible pictures the seller took leaves me questioning the sale.  If I was selling a $1K+ item, I would take better pictures.  Is there serial numbers in these bags?
> 
> Also, does it still appear to be images of another bag?



There are no serial numbers other than the bag type/color on the card (care booklet also follows a purchase). The latest pics are from the same type of bag as the listed one.


----------



## swolfcg

Elliespurse said:


> There are no serial numbers other than the bag type/color on the card (care booklet also follows a purchase). The latest pics are from the same type of bag as the listed one.



rgr that.  Thanks!


----------



## bubbleloba

Item: NEW WITH TAGS PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 PURSE/SATCHEL MEDIUM SMOKE
Listing number: 150994844309
Seller: champs_97
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150994844309
Comments: I think this is the old smoke from 2010/2011?


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Item: NEW WITH TAGS PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 PURSE/SATCHEL MEDIUM SMOKE
> Listing number: 150994844309
> Seller: champs_97
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150994844309
> Comments: I think this is the old smoke from 2010/2011?



Hi, it's authentic. It's from spring 2010 or earlier, although Barneys seem to get large shipments that could last a year or so. The leather on this early PS1 is amazing.


----------



## veneti

hi  
could you please have a look at this bag on ebay? thank you so much!! 

ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...g-/281063717395?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
item name: PROENZA SCHOULER Bright red PS1 Medium leather bag
item id: 281063717395
seller: ctep3


doesn't it look like suede to you? i asked the seller if it's suede or leather and she said leather. but looking on the pictures really confuses me.


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from spring 2010 or earlier, although Barneys seem to get large shipments that could last a year or so. The leather on this early PS1 is amazing.



Thanks so much, *Ellie*!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi
> could you please have a look at this bag on ebay? thank you so much!!
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...g-/281063717395?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> item name: PROENZA SCHOULER Bright red PS1 Medium leather bag
> item id: 281063717395
> seller: ctep3
> 
> 
> doesn't it look like suede to you? i asked the seller if it's suede or leather and she said leather. but looking on the pictures really confuses me.



Hi, it's authentic. The pics are not perfect but it looks like leather to me.


----------



## carrotlamb

Hi, pls help authenticate this bag. I like this colour. Which year they manufacture it? Thank u so much.

Item : Auth Proenza Schouler Olive green PS1 Medium bag!
Listing no : 140916117316
Seller : bowfw
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/140916117316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this bag. I like this colour. Which year they manufacture it? Thank u so much.
> 
> Item : Auth Proenza Schouler Olive green PS1 Medium bag!
> Listing no : 140916117316
> Seller : bowfw
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/140916117316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic. This khaki PS1 is from fall 2010.


----------



## carrotlamb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This khaki PS1 is from fall 2010.


Thank u so much Ellie>.~


----------



## miaksye

Hi, the auction ends IN TEN HOURS, can you help me? I'd appreciate it, thank you in advance!
The auction is on Depop App, so I cannot provide the link for it. Pictures are:

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1
Pictures are on this public folder in Dropbox -->https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgsjlc9o8kmm36n/Ln-KKW3aSz
Comments: I have never seen PS1 in this color. Except for The new 2013 line but in another combination (Black/Sorbet).

Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

miaksye said:


> Hi, the auction ends IN TEN HOURS, can you help me? I'd appreciate it, thank you in advance!
> The auction is on Depop App, so I cannot provide the link for it. Pictures are:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Pictures are on this public folder in Dropbox -->https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgsjlc9o8kmm36n/Ln-KKW3aSz
> Comments: I have never seen PS1 in this color. Except for The new 2013 line but in another combination (Black/Sorbet).
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.

Here are more info on this PS1:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread-673199-6.html#post22705104
http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=200&productid=66311


----------



## miaksye

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Here are more info on this PS1:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread-673199-6.html#post22705104
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=200&productid=66311



Oh my, thank you! You were super-fast!

I have just one suspect, i forgot to tell you: look at picture named "DOUBT" in the link I provided:

- I made a yellow square around the rivet in the shoulder strap.
- The purse on the right is a PS1 MEDIUM DOUBLE SIDED LEATHER (present collection), picture taken from proenzaschouler official website
- the rivet on the right presents a "cut", while the rivet on the left not.
- note that the two rivets belong to the opposit and symmetric side of the shoulder strap, so MAYBE they are different for real.
- i found impossible to find a picture of the "left" rivet of the PS1 bag in the auction, so maybe my suspicions are unfounded.

THANK YOU AGAIN, you made my day.


----------



## Elliespurse

miaksye said:


> Oh my, thank you! You were super-fast!
> 
> I have just one suspect, i forgot to tell you: look at picture named "DOUBT" in the link I provided:
> 
> - I made a yellow square around the rivet in the shoulder strap.
> - The purse on the right is a PS1 MEDIUM DOUBLE SIDED LEATHER (present collection), picture taken from proenzaschouler official website
> - the rivet on the right presents a "cut", while the rivet on the left not.
> - note that the two rivets belong to the opposit and symmetric side of the shoulder strap, so MAYBE they are different for real.
> - i found impossible to find a picture of the "left" rivet of the PS1 bag in the auction, so maybe my suspicions are unfounded.
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN, you made my day.



I looked at the doubt pic, and usually the straps don't have the rivet with the groove. They are usually found in fastening the handle, the grooves are visible under the flap.

Also, the bag in the pics (Black/Sorbet) is not the double sided PS1. The double sided PS1 has leather lining and no back or front zip pocket.

The bag in the pics is the Crackle Leather PS1 which is a standard PS1 with different leather and edge coating.

I'll add that I'm a bit worried that the auction has miss-labeled this as double sided PS1, there's a price difference between them too.


----------



## miaksye

Elliespurse said:


> I looked at the doubt pic, and usually the straps don't have the rivet with the groove. They are usually found in fastening the handle, the grooves are visible under the flap.
> 
> Also, the bag in the pics (Black/Sorbet) is not the double sided PS1. The double sided PS1 has leather lining and no back or front zip pocket.
> 
> The bag in the pics is the Crackle Leather PS1 which is a standard PS1 with different leather and edge coating.
> 
> I'll add that I'm a bit worried that the auction has miss-labeled this as double sided PS1, there's a price difference between them too.



Excuse me Ellie, I am not very good in English so I did not understand exactly what you said.

In the doubt picture, the bag on the LEFT is the one from the auction (and the seller didn't mention any name about the bag, I can ask);
while the bag on the RIGHT is said to be a PS1 MEDIUM DOUBLE SIDED LEATHER that you can find here on the official Proenza Schouler Website.

I think my suspicion is unfounded because they are, in fact, two different bags, and I am not expert in Proenza's at all.

Thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

miaksye said:


> Excuse me Ellie, I am not very good in English so I did not understand exactly what you said.
> 
> In the doubt picture, the bag on the LEFT is the one from the auction (and the seller didn't mention any name about the bag, I can ask);
> while the bag on the RIGHT is said to be a PS1 MEDIUM DOUBLE SIDED LEATHER that you can find here on the official Proenza Schouler Website.
> 
> I think my suspicion is unfounded because they are, in fact, two different bags, and I am not expert in Proenza's at all.
> 
> Thank you again



Yes the left in the doubt pic is auction bag and the right is the Double Sided.

Sorry, I thought the seller mentioned the bag name.

Yes the auction and the double sided are two different bags.


----------



## miaksye

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the left in the doubt pic is auction bag and the right is the Double Sided.
> 
> Sorry, I thought the seller mentioned the bag name.
> 
> Yes the auction and the double sided are two different bags.



So you are saying me that the auction bag is, in your opinion, AUTHENTIC?

Thank you again :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

miaksye said:


> So you are saying me that the auction bag is, in your opinion, AUTHENTIC?
> 
> Thank you again :shame:



Yes it's authentic.


----------



## charlotte0102

Hi Ellie, 

Can you authenticate this purple rain PS1:
Item: PS1 large purple rain

currently im bidding on a purple rain ps1 medium size on ebay,but unluckily i didn't win the auction. however the seller is very kind offer me another ps1 in purple rain but in large size. the bag is an ex display piece,so the color has faded due to the sun,i was thinking can go to those leather re dye shop for help.here are the photos.


----------



## charlotte0102

here are some additional photos


----------



## Elliespurse

charlotte0102 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you authenticate this purple rain PS1:
> Item: PS1 large purple rain
> 
> currently im bidding on a purple rain ps1 medium size on ebay,but unluckily i didn't win the auction. however the seller is very kind offer me another ps1 in purple rain but in large size. the bag is an ex display piece,so the color has faded due to the sun,i was thinking can go to those leather re dye shop for help.here are the photos.





charlotte0102 said:


> here are some additional photos



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + closeup of the zipper pull.


----------



## miaksye

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's authentic.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Lda8138

Hello. Would you mind taking a look at this listing to review the bag for authenticity? That you for your time. 

Item: PS1 medium in purple rain
Listing number:  170989504712
Seller:  luxurybylisa
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170989504712?redirect=mobile


----------



## Elliespurse

Lda8138 said:


> Hello. Would you mind taking a look at this listing to review the bag for authenticity? That you for your time.
> 
> Item: PS1 medium in purple rain
> Listing number:  170989504712
> Seller:  luxurybylisa
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170989504712?redirect=mobile



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## carrotlamb

Hi, pls help authenticate this bag. Thk u so much for ur time.

Item : Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Bag
Listing no : 170991062478
Seller : mekhmekhmekh
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170991062478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this bag. Thk u so much for ur time.
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Bag
> Listing no : 170991062478
> Seller : mekhmekhmekh
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170991062478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull would be great. Also, it looks like the PS metal hangtag has lost one ring? (it should be permanently fixed to the bag hw).


----------



## carrotlamb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull would be great. Also, it looks like the PS metal hangtag has lost one ring? (it should be permanently fixed to the bag hw).


Thank u thank u!! U hv checked it so detaily. I'm so grateful for ur great advice.


----------



## charlotte0102

Hi Elle. Can you help me authenticate this ps1? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

charlotte0102 said:


> Hi Elle. Can you help me authenticate this ps1? Thanks



Hi, of course but I can't see the pics :wondering


----------



## yoshimax

Hello,
Can you please help check this bag out. Is that the right smoke color? do you know what year this is from? I sent an email to ask the seller when she bought it. Thanks so much for your time.

Item Name: PS PS1 bag Large Smoke
Item Number: 130853606934
Seller ID: SW2255 (7)
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130853606934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Elliespurse

yoshimax said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help check this bag out. Is that the right smoke color? do you know what year this is from? I sent an email to ask the seller when she bought it. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> Item Name: PS PS1 bag Large Smoke
> Item Number: 130853606934
> Seller ID: SW2255 (7)
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130853606934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Hi, it's authentic. It's from spring 2011 or earlier, I'd need more pics to date it more precisely. Barneys usually has large stock and it could be bought later though.


----------



## yoshimax

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from spring 2011 or earlier, I'd need more pics to date it more precisely. Barneys usually has large stock and it could be bought later though.


Thanks seller said she bought it in 2010. She sent more pictures and color is better. Thanks so much.


----------



## charlotte0102

hey Elle here are the photos,i was fail to post the pictures earlier on.


----------



## Elliespurse

charlotte0102 said:


> hey Elle here are the photos,i was fail to post the pictures earlier on.



Hi, I'm sorry but this is not authentic.


----------



## shopjulynne

hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this ps11 mini for me? Thank you 

Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
Listing number: 221147437279
Seller: all_pretty_things (65)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221147437279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

shopjulynne said:


> hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this ps11 mini for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
> Listing number: 221147437279
> Seller: all_pretty_things (65)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221147437279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on zipper pull would be great.


----------



## shopjulynne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on zipper pull would be great.



thank you for the reply. I submitted my best offer but I will try to get the photos anyway.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi there, 

is this authentic?
item: Proenza Schouler PS11 / PS11 Saddle bag - brown
item #: 170990672083
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170990672083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: g-dotdot

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi there,
> 
> is this authentic?
> item: Proenza Schouler PS11 / PS11 Saddle bag - brown
> item #: 170990672083
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170990672083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> seller: g-dotdot
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## pjc

Hi guys, this is probably too good to be true, but I'd like to make sure - 

Item: Brown PS1
Listing: 261172847562
Seller: nsdwelks969
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261172847562

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

pjc said:


> Hi guys, this is probably too good to be true, but I'd like to make sure -
> 
> Item: Brown PS1
> Listing: 261172847562
> Seller: nsdwelks969
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261172847562
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## shopjulynne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on zipper pull would be great.



here are the close up pics of the bag.. thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

shopjulynne said:


> hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this ps11 mini for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: { Proenza Schouler } PS11 Mini Classic Leather Shoulder Bag / Orange/ NWT
> Listing number: 221147437279
> Seller: all_pretty_things (65)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221147437279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on zipper pull would be great.





shopjulynne said:


> thank you for the reply. I submitted my best offer but I will try to get the photos anyway.





shopjulynne said:


> here are the close up pics of the bag.. thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.  (did you buy it? Congrats!)


----------



## shopjulynne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.  (did you buy it? Congrats!)



yes I did! thank you so much for authenticating!


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hi, Could someone please help med authenticate this PS1? 

Kind regards Krisina


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi, Could someone please help med authenticate this PS1?
> 
> Kind regards Krisina



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + overview pics of the inside and backside.


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hi Elliespurse. Thank you. I posted some more pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi, Could someone please help med authenticate this PS1?
> 
> Kind regards Krisina





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + overview pics of the inside and backside.





Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Elliespurse. Thank you. I posted some more pictures



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (the Proenza Schouler letters).


----------



## Kristinaaa

Hi Elliespurse, I hope that these are good  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kristinaaa said:


> Hi, Could someone please help med authenticate this PS1?
> 
> Kind regards Krisina





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + overview pics of the inside and backside.





Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Elliespurse. Thank you. I posted some more pictures





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (the Proenza Schouler letters).





Kristinaaa said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I hope that these are good  Thank you so much for your help.



Hi and thanks for more pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Kristinaaa

Thank you very much, and have a nice day.


----------



## veneti

hi  can you please have a look at this bag? thank you so much!!

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4c7dc4e
item name: AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Medium Satchel - NUDE
item id: 230934699086
seller: fab.finds


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi  can you please have a look at this bag? thank you so much!!
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4c7dc4e
> item name: AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Medium Satchel - NUDE
> item id: 230934699086
> seller: fab.finds



Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would be great.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would be great.



thank you ellie!! 
got these photos from the seller, what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi  can you please have a look at this bag? thank you so much!!
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4c7dc4e
> item name: AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Medium Satchel - NUDE
> item id: 230934699086
> seller: fab.finds





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would be great.





veneti said:


> thank you ellie!!
> got these photos from the seller, what do you think?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



thank you!!


----------



## gwentan

Hi, can someone authenticate this please:

Item: Proenza Schouler PSI Leather Handbag Purple with Dustbag and Receipt Retail 1325
Item no: 261175144434
Seller: bride2be53103
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261175144434&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

gwentan said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this please:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PSI Leather Handbag Purple with Dustbag and Receipt Retail 1325
> Item no: 261175144434
> Seller: bride2be53103
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261175144434&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## gwentan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.



Thanks Ellie!


----------



## starbahks

Hi everyone! Would you mind authenticating this bag? I purchased it last week, and it seems real to me, but I would love to be sure while I can still take action if it isn't!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281066052625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much; I am new to buying bags online, and I truly appreciate your help!
Grace


----------



## Elliespurse

starbahks said:


> Hi everyone! Would you mind authenticating this bag? I purchased it last week, and it seems real to me, but I would love to be sure while I can still take action if it isn't!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281066052625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much; I am new to buying bags online, and I truly appreciate your help!
> Grace



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## starbahks

Thank you sooo much Elliespurse!


----------



## Ellan

Hi Ladies.

This is the first time I'm posting on TPF so forgive me if I get this wrong.

Could someone please authenticate this PS1 in smoke and tell me if this is worth pursuing seller for more pics?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Ellan said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> This is the first time I'm posting on TPF so forgive me if I get this wrong.
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this PS1 in smoke and tell me if this is worth pursuing seller for more pics?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is fake.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## iriskikay

Hi can someone authenticate this bag please?
Item: Proenza schouler PS1 Large suede Tobacco brown
listing number: 281068286925
seller: hilljec
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Proenza...Hwkb1rp%2FYdYLMRp17X4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

iriskikay said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Proenza schouler PS1 Large suede Tobacco brown
> listing number: 281068286925
> seller: hilljec
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Proenza...Hwkb1rp%2FYdYLMRp17X4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## iriskikay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## waugse

Hello you guys!

Found my dream bag on eBay and am fairly confident that it is authentic. However, what I'm wondering about is, if the hardware is the new gunmetal or the old one that was prone to chipping. Can anyone tell from the pics?

Thank you 

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather Bag (Black)
Item ID: 200900856473
Seller: tiffanys300

*Click!*


----------



## Elliespurse

waugse said:


> Hello you guys!
> 
> Found my dream bag on eBay and am fairly confident that it is authentic. However, what I'm wondering about is, if the hardware is the new gunmetal or the old one that was prone to chipping. Can anyone tell from the pics?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather Bag (Black)
> Item ID: 200900856473
> Seller: tiffanys300
> 
> *Click!*



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011 with the old hw, we also looked at a similar PS1 from this seller in post #2407.


----------



## waugse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011 with the old hw, we also looked at a similar PS1 from this seller in post #2407.


Thanks so much, Ellie!


----------



## waugse

Item name: NWT 100% AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 large leather bag, Black
Item ID: 281069816644
Seller name: jeans_jenis

*Click!*

I stumbled across another one and actually thought it was the same hardware like on the bag I asked about in the last post. However, when I wrote the seller, I got a slightly confusing answer. 

_



			"Hi Julia, 

The bag is brand new and I just got it. The hardware is not the old gunmetal black. It's a shiny 'so black' hardware.

Regards,
Jean

- jeans_jenis"
		
Click to expand...

_
I thought the gunmetal was the *NEW* hardware? I'm new to Proenza Schouler, so the misunderstanding might be totally on my side, but I thought first the hw was some black coloured brass that was prone to chip off and only later they switched to naturally blackish gunmetal, which they didn't have to colour anymore?


----------



## Elliespurse

waugse said:


> Item name: NWT 100% AUTH Proenza Schouler PS1 large leather bag, Black
> Item ID: 281069816644
> Seller name: jeans_jenis
> 
> *Click!*
> 
> I stumbled across another one and actually thought it was the same hardware like on the bag I asked about in the last post. However, when I wrote the seller, I got a slightly confusing answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the gunmetal was the *NEW* hardware? I'm new to Proenza Schouler, so the misunderstanding might be totally on my side, but I thought first the hw was some black coloured brass that was prone to chip off and only later they switched to naturally blackish gunmetal, which they didn't have to colour anymore?



Hi, it's authentic.

There are a bit of confusion about the hw, the gunmetal is the new hardware. But it seems PS had lots of bags with the old black paint hw still in stock 2012, Barneys and the PS website started advertising remaining PS1:s with black paint hw as "limited edition PS1 for the collector" ush:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Here's from Barneys website:


> _Proenza Schouler PS1 collectors: Don't miss your opportunity to complete your PS1 collection with this Limited Edition PS1 bag! Produced with original black enamel hardware, these bags are available only while supply lasts._
> 
> Leather flap front satchel bag with limited edition black enamel foldover closure and leather pull-tab straps and zipper pocket at exterior back. Dual carrying options include top handle and detachable/adjustable shoulder strap. Additional zipper pocket and large slip pocket at front body, beneath flap. Jacquard fabric lined interior with leather-trimmed zipper pocket and snap tab closure over interior topline.
> 
> 11" height x 14" width x 5" depth (measured small)
> Made in Italy
> Available in Black
> Style # 502102901
> http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Leather-Limited-Edition/00505021029028,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=89


----------



## waugse

LOL - how sneaky is that!?  I now kind of expected the "limited edition" even being more expensive than the normal one, but at least they weren't that bold...


----------



## veneti

hi ellie  i bought this bag on ebay. could you please have a look at the photos if it is authentic? just to make sure  thank you so much!!!


----------



## veneti

and two more photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi ellie  i bought this bag on ebay. could you please have a look at the photos if it is authentic? just to make sure  thank you so much!!!





veneti said:


> and two more photos:



Hi, its authentic.

and wow, it's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, its authentic.
> 
> and wow, it's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!



thank you so much!! yes i love it, can't wait till i finally hold it myself  it's waiting for me at my american home right now


----------



## jk210297

hi ellie can u please authenticate this for me? thank u so much  seller got this at a display sale so part of the bag's colour have faded


----------



## Elliespurse

jk210297 said:


> hi ellie can u please authenticate this for me? thank u so much  seller got this at a display sale so part of the bag's colour have faded



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jk210297

Thank you so much ellie!!!!!


----------



## coeurose

hi ellie! can you please have a look at this bag? thank you so much!!

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190805561483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
item name: Proenza Schouler Blk Calf Hair Med PS1 Satchel
item id: 190805561483 
seller: very.goods 

THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Elliespurse

coeurose said:


> hi ellie! can you please have a look at this bag? thank you so much!!
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190805561483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> item name: Proenza Schouler Blk Calf Hair Med PS1 Satchel
> item id: 190805561483
> seller: very.goods
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## libellula

Hi, 
this is the first time for me to post on the forum so I'm sorry if I do something wrong.
Can someone kindly authenticate this PS11 for me please? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

libellula said:


> Hi,
> this is the first time for me to post on the forum so I'm sorry if I do something wrong.
> Can someone kindly authenticate this PS11 for me please? Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## libellula

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


Thank you Elli, I will post the pic as soon as I get it.


----------



## libellula

libellula said:


> Thank you Elli, I will post the pic as soon as I get it.


Hi Elli, here you go! 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

libellula said:


> Hi Elli, here you go!
> Thank you in advance.



Hi, it looks ok but could you take the first pic of the PS letters more straight on (it's a bit sideways now and harder to see). Thanks.


----------



## libellula

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but could you take the first pic of the PS letters more straight on (it's a bit sideways now and harder to see). Thanks.


Ellie, HTH. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

libellula said:


> Hi,
> this is the first time for me to post on the forum so I'm sorry if I do something wrong.
> Can someone kindly authenticate this PS11 for me please? Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.





libellula said:


> Thank you Elli, I will post the pic as soon as I get it.





libellula said:


> Hi Elli, here you go!
> Thank you in advance.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but could you take the first pic of the PS letters more straight on (it's a bit sideways now and harder to see). Thanks.





libellula said:


> Ellie, HTH. Thank you.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## libellula

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


great news. thank for you help.


----------



## mj2005

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 PS 11 Classic Textured Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Item#: 321073860334
Seller: shabby4chic 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-PS-11-Classic-Textured-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/321073860334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac17e4eee&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

mj2005 said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 PS 11 Classic Textured Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item#: 321073860334
> Seller: shabby4chic
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-PS-11-Classic-Textured-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/321073860334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac17e4eee&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag! TIA!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## 00dimsum00

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium
Item#: 111025443058
Seller: k_r_2003  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111025443058&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:CA:1123

Comments: Please help me authenticate, looking for my first PS1 bag =) thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

00dimsum00 said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium
> Item#: 111025443058
> Seller: k_r_2003
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111025443058&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:CA:1123
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate, looking for my first PS1 bag =) thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## 00dimsum00

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so much for the super quick response!


----------



## bubbleloba

bubbleloba said:


> Item: NEW WITH TAGS PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 PURSE/SATCHEL MEDIUM SMOKE
> Listing number: 150994844309
> Seller: champs_97
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150994844309
> Comments: I think this is the old smoke from 2010/2011?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from spring 2010 or earlier, although Barneys seem to get large shipments that could last a year or so. The leather on this early PS1 is amazing.



Ellie! I just received this PS1 that you have authenticated for me earlier. Old smoke is amazing! Would you look through the additional photos I took just to confirm authenticity? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Ellie! I just received this PS1 that you have authenticated for me earlier. Old smoke is amazing! Would you look through the additional photos I took just to confirm authenticity? Thanks again for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.

..and it's gorgeous  Congrats!! it's like seeing an old friend, I have the same smoke too


----------



## bubbleloba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> ..and it's gorgeous  Congrats!! it's like seeing an old friend, I have the same smoke too



Thanks so much!


----------



## lilgrain

hi Ellie,
just received the PS1 from seller, would you please take a look into the bag. does it looks good?


----------



## Elliespurse

lilgrain said:


> hi Ellie,
> just received the PS1 from seller, would you please take a look into the bag. does it looks good?



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  This shearing has been on my wish list too this winter, it's gorgeous!


----------



## chateleine

Hi everyone, is this authentic? Thanks! 

Item: 380594649227
Seller: bettylou82
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/380594649227


----------



## Elliespurse

chateleine said:


> Hi everyone, is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item: 380594649227
> Seller: bettylou82
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/380594649227



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## anjmu

Item Name : pochette ps1  

Comments: i found this proenza that i friend sells, but i need authentication.

thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Elliespurse

anjmu said:


> Item Name : pochette ps1
> 
> Comments: i found this proenza that i friend sells, but i need authentication.
> 
> thank you in advance for any help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## anjmu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you for the quick answer 
and thank you for the authentication 
was afraid for not uploading a clear pic of the inside.. it is enough for you?


----------



## Elliespurse

anjmu said:


> thank you for the quick answer
> and thank you for the authentication
> was afraid for not uploading a clear pic of the inside.. it is enough for you?



No problem, yes it was ok in this case with the other pics too.


----------



## lilgrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!  This shearing has been on my wish list too this winter, it's gorgeous!



thanks ellie~~~~ i love it 2~~~hug hug


----------



## Cq1027

Hello everyone! Can you authenticate this one please? thanks 
Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Clay Red Medium PS1
Listing number: 111025443058
Seller: k_r_2003
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...bags&hash=item19d9a1d0f2&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## Cq1027

Cq1027 said:


> Hello everyone! Can you authenticate this one please? thanks
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Clay Red Medium PS1
> Listing number: 111025443058
> Seller: k_r_2003
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...bags&hash=item19d9a1d0f2&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1378



Sorry I just saw this one is already authenticated!! No need to do it again


----------



## amy t

Hi, is this authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel
Listing number: 261180746723
Seller: welivebythesea
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf95ebe3

Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

amy t said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel
> Listing number: 261180746723
> Seller: welivebythesea
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf95ebe3
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## amy t

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## veneti

hi, 
does this look authentic to you?  thank you!! 

ebay id: 221200148775
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33808e6927
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather
seller: deenabemishttp://myworld.ebay.com/deenabemis?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi,
> does this look authentic to you?  thank you!!
> 
> ebay id: 221200148775
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33808e6927
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather
> seller: deenabemishttp://myworld.ebay.com/deenabemis?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## nic73

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please?

Item: Proenza Schouler Small PS1 Keep All

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4852ac958f

Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

nic73 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Small PS1 Keep All
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4852ac958f
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the strap + PS letters inside the bag.


Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## uadjit

Item Name (if you know it):  SKA in Bronze
Link (Photobucket album):  http://s188.beta.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Proenza Schouler Bronze SKA
Seller:  
Comments: Looks good to me but I always double check.


----------



## Elliespurse

uadjit said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  SKA in Bronze
> Link (Photobucket album):  http://s188.beta.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Proenza Schouler Bronze SKA
> Seller:
> Comments: Looks good to me but I always double check.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## uadjit

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 Thanks, Elliespurse!


----------



## chateleine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


Belated thanks, *Elliespurse*! You are such a gem


----------



## ceeli

hi, please take a look at this ps1 for me... much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> hi, please take a look at this ps1 for me... much appreciated!



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.


----------



## ceeli

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.



thought i posted it  thank you!!
i hope it's clear enough!


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> hi, please take a look at this ps1 for me... much appreciated!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.





ceeli said:


> thought i posted it  thank you!!
> i hope it's clear enough!



Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## ceeli

thank you!! i appreciate all you authenticators that take the time to do this  have a happy weekend 



Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## lcui

Hi,

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium Coral Red
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: TJMaxx Runway
Comments: 

Could you please help authenticate this PS1 medium? I bought tonight from a TJMaxx runway store, but there are some details that bothered me. I owned a patchwork PS1 large, and when compared the two bags, there are quite a few places that I don't feel sure if this is a authenticate bag or not. 

The leather feels smooth, but not as smooth as my other one. The inside tab is especially hard. 

Please see the pictures.


----------



## lcui

Hi,

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium Coral Red
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: TJMaxx Runway
Comments: 

Here are some additional pictures; please let me know if this looks good or not. 

Oh, I looked inside the bag but did not find the ID card; I vaguely remember that there should be an ID card. Anyway, I am not 100% sure if i should keep this bag or not. However I would be surprised that TJ sells fake stuff either. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

lcui said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium Coral Red
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: TJMaxx Runway
> Comments:
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this PS1 medium? I bought tonight from a TJMaxx runway store, but there are some details that bothered me. I owned a patchwork PS1 large, and when compared the two bags, there are quite a few places that I don't feel sure if this is a authenticate bag or not.
> 
> The leather feels smooth, but not as smooth as my other one. The inside tab is especially hard.
> 
> Please see the pictures.





lcui said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium Coral Red
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: TJMaxx Runway
> Comments:
> 
> Here are some additional pictures; please let me know if this looks good or not.
> 
> Oh, I looked inside the bag but did not find the ID card; I vaguely remember that there should be an ID card. Anyway, I am not 100% sure if i should keep this bag or not. However I would be surprised that TJ sells fake stuff either.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi, it's authentic. 

It's a newer color and PS made some changes last year, the leather is also a little different from the older PS1:s, it could depend on the color too. The little booklet with care instructions is usually included. Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!!


----------



## lcui

HI Ellie,

Thanks a lot for taking time to authenticate this bag for me. I feel so relieved now and I will keep it. It's a great color for spring. 

Thanks!

lcui


----------



## Ms.Thurston

Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!

ebay id: 290876728824
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=019&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Clutch
seller: cjacleib


----------



## Elliespurse

Ms.Thurston said:


> Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> ebay id: 290876728824
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=019&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Clutch
> seller: cjacleib



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the zipped pocket) and underside of the flap.


----------



## veneti

hi  what do you think about this bag? 
ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160990604189&fromMakeTrack=true
item id: 160990604189
seller: asecondchanceresale
item name: Auth Proenza Schouler Red PS1 RT $1695


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi  what do you think about this bag?
> ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160990604189&fromMakeTrack=true
> item id: 160990604189
> seller: asecondchanceresale
> item name: Auth Proenza Schouler Red PS1 RT $1695



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you so much ellie!!  
the seller says the color is a tomato red.. do you have any idea if this could be bright red or lipstick since it's from 2012?  or where should it say it on the bag? from what i read in here 004 is not the color code


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> thank you so much ellie!!
> the seller says the color is a tomato red.. do you have any idea if this could be bright red or lipstick since it's from 2012?  or where should it say it on the bag? from what i read in here 004 is not the color code



I would say this is SS12 bright red because some hw changed for FW12 lipstick. The 004 is probably a batch number.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> I would say this is SS12 bright red because some hw changed for FW12 lipstick. The 004 is probably a batch number.


  thank you!!!!


----------



## vivianmliu

Please help authenticate! TIA 

Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181102872181&fromMakeTrack=true
Item ID: 181102872181
Seller: bbmbfb9
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather hang bag authentic


----------



## Elliespurse

vivianmliu said:


> Please help authenticate! TIA
> 
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181102872181&fromMakeTrack=true
> Item ID: 181102872181
> Seller: bbmbfb9
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather hang bag authentic



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## vivianmliu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


Hi! Thank you for your quick reply! I have asked the seller for additional photos and she has updated it on her listing. Please check and let me know if it's authentic or not. Thank you!


----------



## nic73

Thank you so much for your time. I am still waiting for the seller to send more pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

vivianmliu said:


> Please help authenticate! TIA
> 
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181102872181&fromMakeTrack=true
> Item ID: 181102872181
> Seller: bbmbfb9
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather hang bag authentic





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





vivianmliu said:


> Hi! Thank you for your quick reply! I have asked the seller for additional photos and she has updated it on her listing. Please check and let me know if it's authentic or not. Thank you!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## vivianmliu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## modrapee

Hi

Can you help me check this bag please. Just got it today and not sure if it is authentic.
Thank you so much.


----------



## modrapee

More pics.
Please help. Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

modrapee said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help me check this bag please. Just got it today and not sure if it is authentic.
> Thank you so much.





modrapee said:


> More pics.
> Please help. Thank you very much



Hi, it's authentic.


Welcome to the forums, and congrats it's gorgeous!


----------



## amy t

ebay id: 121081125966
ebay link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...25966?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item1c30ff5c4ei
tem name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 medium
seller: twin-n

Is this one authentic?  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## modrapee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums, and congrats it's gorgeous!


Thank you so much )


----------



## Elliespurse

amy t said:


> ebay id: 121081125966
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...25966?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item1c30ff5c4ei
> tem name: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 medium
> seller: twin-n
> 
> Is this one authentic?  Thank you so much for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## alouette

Help with this one, please.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3123f269

small military keep all

Seller: ceseeber
Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small Military Handbag Purse Bag Satchel
Item #: 121083523689


----------



## Elliespurse

alouette said:


> Help with this one, please.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3123f269
> 
> small military keep all
> 
> Seller: ceseeber
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small Military Handbag Purse Bag Satchel
> Item #: 121083523689



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the clasp and strap + PS letters on the outside pocket.


----------



## alouette

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the clasp and strap + PS letters on the outside pocket.



Thanks for quick reply.  Let me see if I can get those for you!


----------



## alouette

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the clasp and strap + PS letters on the outside pocket.



Here ya go...TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3123f269


----------



## amy t

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

alouette said:


> Help with this one, please.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3123f269
> 
> small military keep all
> 
> Seller: ceseeber
> Title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Small Military Handbag Purse Bag Satchel
> Item #: 121083523689





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the clasp and strap + PS letters on the outside pocket.





alouette said:


> Thanks for quick reply.  Let me see if I can get those for you!





alouette said:


> Here ya go...TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3123f269



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## alouette

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks much!


----------



## becky319

*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch - Midnight Blue
*Listing number: *330893466403
*Seller:* Bruins1980
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments: *Help! My friend just purchased this and now she's worried it's not authentic! Please authenticate! Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

becky319 said:


> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch - Midnight Blue
> *Listing number: *330893466403
> *Seller:* Bruins1980
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments: *Help! My friend just purchased this and now she's worried it's not authentic! Please authenticate! Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## becky319

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## veneti

what so you think about this one Ellie?  

eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111039035060&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=07654899621
item id: 111039035060
seller: evahuihui
item name: red medium proenza schouler ps1



do you think this is the bright red or the lipstick?


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> what so you think about this one Ellie?
> 
> eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111039035060&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=07654899621
> item id: 111039035060
> seller: evahuihui
> item name: red medium proenza schouler ps1
> 
> 
> 
> do you think this is the bright red or the lipstick?



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.

It looks like the bright red with the older hw.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> It looks like the bright red with the older hw.




thank you!!  
here are the photos for you, i hope they help.


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> what so you think about this one Ellie?
> 
> eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111039035060&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=07654899621
> item id: 111039035060
> seller: evahuihui
> item name: red medium proenza schouler ps1
> 
> 
> 
> do you think this is the bright red or the lipstick?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> It looks like the bright red with the older hw.





veneti said:


> thank you!!
> here are the photos for you, i hope they help.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



thank you so much for your help Ellie


----------



## blue3blue3

Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!

link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3704689624.html
item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

blue3blue3 said:


> Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3704689624.html
> item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + overall pics of the inside and backside.


----------



## legaldiva

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6d94e84a
item name: Proenza Schouler Purple Rain Med PS1 Satchel
item id: 190817036362
seller: very.goods 

Wanting, wishing, hoping!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

legaldiva said:


> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6d94e84a
> item name: Proenza Schouler Purple Rain Med PS1 Satchel
> item id: 190817036362
> seller: very.goods
> 
> Wanting, wishing, hoping!!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## legaldiva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## blue3blue3

Originally Posted by *blue3blue3* 

 Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!

link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3704689624.html
item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + overall pics of the inside and backside. 

Ellie - here are additional pictures.  Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

blue3blue3 said:


> Originally Posted by *blue3blue3*
> 
> Hi- is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> link: http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/3704689624.html
> item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + overall pics of the inside and backside.
> 
> Ellie - here are additional pictures.  Thanks so much for your help!!



Hi, unfortunately the pics are too small, large size of the same pics would be great.


----------



## larojibalnca

Hi, can you lovely ladies help me out with this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181110744975&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Seller: dinatarrab
Title: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Neon Yellow Medium Suede Satchel BRAND NEW
Item #: 181110744975

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

larojibalnca said:


> Hi, can you lovely ladies help me out with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181110744975&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Seller: dinatarrab
> Title: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Neon Yellow Medium Suede Satchel BRAND NEW
> Item #: 181110744975
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## larojibalnca

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks! =)


----------



## lilith240484

As you see, she not only fades, but the hardware is falling apart. Is there a possibility to be fake? She was purchased by a good seller and has been authenticated here back in 2010.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilith240484 said:


> As you see, she not only fades, but the hardware is falling apart. Is there a possibility to be fake? She was purchased by a good seller and has been authenticated here back in 2010.



Hi, I'm really sorry to say it's fake  it's typical of the copies that were sold at that time..


----------



## veneti

hi, can you please help me with this bag? 
do you think this is the silver hardware or the black hardware? the pictures are so light makes it hard to tell. 

ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121082595520&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
item id: 121082595520
seller: *chevre*
item name: PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK PS1 LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDERTOTE BAG HANDBAG L

thanks so much!!


----------



## suppo

Hi, can you kindly authenticate this PS11 tote? 

Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251253804704&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=46273002001
Item no: 251253804704
Seller id: barneys24


----------



## lilith240484

Hi. Can you please authenticate her? She is 2009 or 2010 smoke I think.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilith240484 said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate her? She is 2009 or 2010 smoke I think.



Hi, this fake. I'm so sorry


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi, can you please help me with this bag?
> do you think this is the silver hardware or the black hardware? the pictures are so light makes it hard to tell.
> 
> ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121082595520&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> item id: 121082595520
> seller: *chevre*
> item name: PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK PS1 LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDERTOTE BAG HANDBAG L
> 
> thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic. It's the black paint hw.


----------



## Elliespurse

suppo said:


> Hi, can you kindly authenticate this PS11 tote?
> 
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251253804704&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=46273002001
> Item no: 251253804704
> Seller id: barneys24



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the inside pocket.


----------



## IK828

Hello... I purchased an PS1 bag for my fiancee on the web... however I am a little bit worried that it may have ended up to be a fake. After being used 5 times (literally 5 times), it started to have some wear and tear. For a $2000 bag I am quite shocked and skeptical about its authenticity.

I took some pictures of the bag, but I apologize if they are not the correct ones you need (I can grab specific shots as requested). I am just a guy looking to make sure his fiancee is happy 

Images are available here( They were too large to upload):

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d961j86y179iyi9/IMG_20130403_012936.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/on4bwt8447lid90/IMG_20130403_013333.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/64m99dlls0zny3r/IMG_20130403_013307.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xvtbwkjfjoue9sg/IMG_20130403_013238.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4a6dv60beaifbtz/IMG_20130403_013046.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kahuz942lqyf04l/IMG_20130403_013011.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wl5mz2w3q28yeq1/IMG_20130403_012959.jpg

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Elliespurse

IK828 said:


> Hello... I purchased an PS1 bag for my fiancee on the web... however I am a little bit worried that it may have ended up to be a fake. After being used 5 times (literally 5 times), it started to have some wear and tear. For a $2000 bag I am quite shocked and skeptical about its authenticity.
> 
> I took some pictures of the bag, but I apologize if they are not the correct ones you need (I can grab specific shots as requested). I am just a guy looking to make sure his fiancee is happy
> 
> Images are available here( They were too large to upload):
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d961j86y179iyi9/IMG_20130403_012936.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/on4bwt8447lid90/IMG_20130403_013333.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/64m99dlls0zny3r/IMG_20130403_013307.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xvtbwkjfjoue9sg/IMG_20130403_013238.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4a6dv60beaifbtz/IMG_20130403_013046.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kahuz942lqyf04l/IMG_20130403_013011.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wl5mz2w3q28yeq1/IMG_20130403_012959.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like Teal PS1 from fall 2011.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's the black paint hw.



thank you!!


----------



## boitedesix

I've already had this for a few months and I'm a bit afraid of the answer..but is this authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

boitedesix said:


> I've already had this for a few months and I'm a bit afraid of the answer..but is this authentic?



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## shoppiejem

Hi! Kindly authenticate.  Thank you! 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LEATHER KEEPALL BAG BANANA
Listing number: 111045141764
Seller: bluecab888 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-AUTHENT...tDomain_211&hash=item19dace6504#ht_1942wt_932
Comments: xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

shoppiejem said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LEATHER KEEPALL BAG BANANA
> Listing number: 111045141764
> Seller: bluecab888
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-AUTHENT...tDomain_211&hash=item19dace6504#ht_1942wt_932
> Comments: xxxx



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## shoppiejem

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks for your help.


----------



## boitedesix

Thanks so much for your help Ellie!! What a relief!


----------



## Mountain gal

Can you guys help me auth this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190819956981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## Mountain gal

Mountain gal said:


> Can you guys help me auth this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190819956981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA!!



I already offered and they accepted but I can always refuse to pay if you ladies don't think it's auth


----------



## Mountain gal

Also this one also

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-in-Orchid/105737517

Tia!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mountain gal said:


> Can you guys help me auth this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190819956981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA!!





Mountain gal said:


> I already offered and they accepted but I can always refuse to pay if you ladies don't think it's auth



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mountain gal said:


> Also this one also
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-in-Orchid/105737517
> 
> Tia!!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tattsunc

Hi there,

First time poster here. Can someone please authenticate this ps1 for me.

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large Grey PS1 Satchel
Seller: Glampot
Comments: Came across this bag on Glampot's boutique in Malaysia. For all of you that don't know, glampot is one of the more prominent bag consignment stores in Malaysia. The ones that specialises in all sort of bags like Hermes, Celine, Prada and etc. however, I just want confirmation cause its the first time I'm buying a PS1. Anyway, she told me that the hardware is kinda rusty and the metal clasp is loose. There is also a missing knob on the clasp. Please have a look of the photos the SA took. Thank you for your time.  Oh and there's more pictures if needed cause I can only attach 10.


----------



## Elliespurse

tattsunc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First time poster here. Can someone please authenticate this ps1 for me.
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large Grey PS1 Satchel
> Seller: Glampot
> Comments: Came across this bag on Glampot's boutique in Malaysia. For all of you that don't know, glampot is one of the more prominent bag consignment stores in Malaysia. The ones that specialises in all sort of bags like Hermes, Celine, Prada and etc. however, I just want confirmation cause its the first time I'm buying a PS1. Anyway, she told me that the hardware is kinda rusty and the metal clasp is loose. There is also a missing knob on the clasp. Please have a look of the photos the SA took. Thank you for your time.  Oh and there's more pictures if needed cause I can only attach 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127217
> View attachment 2127219
> View attachment 2127220
> View attachment 2127221
> View attachment 2127222
> View attachment 2127223
> View attachment 2127224
> View attachment 2127225
> View attachment 2127226
> View attachment 2127227



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## cazzz1

Hi
Does this look ok to you? I sent a message to ask whether there was a receipt. Apparently, it was bought at a sample sale in New York last August. Does that sound feasible?

Large PS1
eBay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271181387493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: pstogys


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Hi
> Does this look ok to you? I sent a message to ask whether there was a receipt. Apparently, it was bought at a sample sale in New York last August. Does that sound feasible?
> 
> Large PS1
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271181387493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: pstogys



Hi, it's authentic, except for the color. The closest in color is chocolate suede from 2010 but the bag in the listing was made between 2011 to latest the spring 2012. It could be a sample for a new color but I'm not sure.


----------



## suppo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the inside pocket.


Thank you! Unfortunately the seller changed the starting bid price, thinking if it's more worth it to get the new version of the tote instead...


----------



## tattsunc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Oh wow. Thank you.


----------



## jlinks22

Can you authenticate this for me please?

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...bags&hash=item27d16e513e&_uhb=1#ht_634wt_1128

Seller: 12psr

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

jlinks22 said:


> Can you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...bags&hash=item27d16e513e&_uhb=1#ht_634wt_1128
> 
> Seller: 12psr
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## April2013

..


----------



## jlinks22

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thank you! I'll see if I can get close-up pics


----------



## jlinks22

What do you think of these close-up shots? Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

jlinks22 said:


> Can you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...bags&hash=item27d16e513e&_uhb=1#ht_634wt_1128
> 
> Seller: 12psr
> 
> Thank you!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





jlinks22 said:


> Thank you! I'll see if I can get close-up pics





jlinks22 said:


> What do you think of these close-up shots? Thanks so much!



Hi, everything looks ok but the PS text inside the bag is really hard to read on this leather, I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.


----------



## veneti

i really liked this one when i came across it..  
do you think it is authentic? 
could this be the bright red? or the lipstick? 
thanks so much!! 

ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281089131835&fromMakeTrack=true
seller: edesignerconsignment
item id: 281089131835
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> i really liked this one when i came across it..
> do you think it is authentic?
> could this be the bright red? or the lipstick?
> thanks so much!!
> 
> ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281089131835&fromMakeTrack=true
> seller: edesignerconsignment
> item id: 281089131835
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from fall-12 with newer hw so it should be Lipstick, it was probably bought from last chance or similar outlet (see the hole in the leather tab).


----------



## asdfghjklisa

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER MED PS1
Listing number: 321102937998
Seller: gdaley27 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac339ff8e
Comments: I really love the color !! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

asdfghjklisa said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER MED PS1
> Listing number: 321102937998
> Seller: gdaley27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac339ff8e
> Comments: I really love the color !! Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the PS text inside the bag (inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on the foldover clasp. Also, the metal PS hang-tag seems to be lost.


----------



## asdfghjklisa

@elliespurse - thanks for authenticating the bag... I think I might hold off on it, but i found another bag that i like.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel
Listing number: 151021624426
Seller: object10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151021624426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comment: I visited the "celebrities and their PS"... and fell in love with the the all black one


----------



## Elliespurse

asdfghjklisa said:


> @elliespurse - thanks for authenticating the bag... I think I might hold off on it, but i found another bag that i like.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel
> Listing number: 151021624426
> Seller: object10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151021624426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comment: I visited the "celebrities and their PS"... and fell in love with the the all black one



Hi, it's authentic. This is the older black paint hw, probably from 2011.


----------



## Mellee

Would love to get your opinions regarding authenticity:


eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28109049289...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_256wt_1135
item id: 281090492891
seller: meinahua
item name: NWT $1695 Proenza Schoulder PS1 medium tobacco suede satchel bag


I've already asked for additional photos of the interior tag and the clasp logo- anything else I should request? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mellee said:


> Would love to get your opinions regarding authenticity:
> 
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28109049289...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_256wt_1135
> item id: 281090492891
> seller: meinahua
> item name: NWT $1695 Proenza Schoulder PS1 medium tobacco suede satchel bag
> 
> 
> I've already asked for additional photos of the interior tag and the clasp logo- anything else I should request? Thanks in advance!!!



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the additional pics you asked for.


----------



## Mellee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the additional pics you asked for.


Additional pics have been added to the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28109049289...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_298wt_1135

Thanks so much Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mellee said:


> Would love to get your opinions regarding authenticity:
> 
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28109049289...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_256wt_1135
> item id: 281090492891
> seller: meinahua
> item name: NWT $1695 Proenza Schoulder PS1 medium tobacco suede satchel bag
> 
> 
> I've already asked for additional photos of the interior tag and the clasp logo- anything else I should request? Thanks in advance!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the additional pics you asked for.





Mellee said:


> Additional pics have been added to the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28109049289...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_298wt_1135
> 
> Thanks so much Elliespurse!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. This PS1 is probably from fall-12 or newer.


----------



## springbaby

.


----------



## veneti

hi Ellie 
I found these two bags on eBay, could you please have a look at them? would be so thankful!! 

first bag:

link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151026360501&index=21&nav=SEARCH&nid=43098308123
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Orange Handbag
seller: nuttmudd
item id: 151026360501 

does this look rather bright red to you than orange? 

and the second one: 

eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200914196434&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=46883828405
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
seller: kaik4ever
item id: 200914196434


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi Ellie
> I found these two bags on eBay, could you please have a look at them? would be so thankful!!
> 
> first bag:
> 
> *1)*
> link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151026360501&index=21&nav=SEARCH&nid=43098308123
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Orange Handbag
> seller: nuttmudd
> item id: 151026360501
> 
> does this look rather bright red to you than orange?
> 
> and the second one:
> 
> *2)*
> eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200914196434&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=46883828405
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> seller: kaik4ever
> item id: 200914196434



Hi, *1)* looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp.

*2)* it's authentic.

Both are probably bright red.


----------



## veneti

thank you so much!! 
the seller of no.1) just replied that the bag looks more orange than on the photos ("Hermes orange" she said) and since I am looking for the bright red one I think i won't bother asking for the other photos - unless someone else on here is interested if that orange bag is authenticate


----------



## jlonie

hello, i'm new to the forum. could you please authenticate this purse? would really appreciate it 

eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Tobacco-/121092460303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31ac4f0f
 item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco
seller: asahliyeh
item id: 121092460303


----------



## Elliespurse

jlonie said:


> hello, i'm new to the forum. could you please authenticate this purse? would really appreciate it
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Tobacco-/121092460303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31ac4f0f
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco
> seller: asahliyeh
> item id: 121092460303



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket. It also looks like the back zipper for the pocket needs replacing, could be the pic though.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## fai_yai

Hi please help me
I am not sure is it authentic


----------



## fai_yai

And this pic 
I am worry about pic


----------



## Elliespurse

fai_yai said:


> Hi please help me
> I am not sure is it authentic



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## fai_yai

I worry about room belts 

I think is it too big more than another






You think so?


----------



## Elliespurse

fai_yai said:


> I worry about room belts
> 
> I think is it too big more than another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?



They looks ok, see the medium on the PS website http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1-medium-leather-3048.html


----------



## fai_yai

I had two bags but different colour(anathor is saffron) the room belts of lipstick was bigger ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

fai_yai said:


> I had two bags but different colour(anathor is saffron) the room belts of lipstick was bigger ;(



I think the bags vary a little with different colors, everything else looks ok on this lipstick.


----------



## fai_yai

Thank a lot,i'm be a pleasure


----------



## augddw

Item: UNDERSTATED $1450 URBAN CHIC PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER PS1 KEEP ALL BAG
Listing number: 370787800507
Seller: personalshoppers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370787800507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Hi, is this proenza authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

augddw said:


> Item: UNDERSTATED $1450 URBAN CHIC PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER PS1 KEEP ALL BAG
> Listing number: 370787800507
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370787800507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hi, is this proenza authentic?



Hi, it's only one pic, I'd like to see overall pics of the back, side, underside, inside + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the outside pocket + logo on the strap + zipper pull.


----------



## augddw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's only one pic, I'd like to see overall pics of the back, side, underside, inside + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the outside pocket + logo on the strap + zipper pull.


The pictures are on the bottom of the page


----------



## Elliespurse

augddw said:


> Item: UNDERSTATED $1450 URBAN CHIC PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER PS1 KEEP ALL BAG
> Listing number: 370787800507
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370787800507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Hi, is this proenza authentic?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's only one pic, I'd like to see overall pics of the back, side, underside, inside + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the outside pocket + logo on the strap + zipper pull.





augddw said:


> The pictures are on the bottom of the page



Hi, it's authentic.

I had to search ebay for the item number for the pics to show, the first link said no shipping to where I am and the pics didn't show :/


----------



## augddw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I had to search ebay for the item number for the pics to show, the first link said no shipping to where I am and the pics didn't show :/



Oh, so sorry for the trouble... and thank you! Guess it's time for me to buy the bag then


----------



## fai_yai

Hi, i want to know about the bridge bag of pouch is it have joint?


----------



## fai_yai




----------



## Elliespurse

fai_yai said:


> Hi, i want to know about the bridge bag of pouch is it have joint?



Hi, sometimes it has a joint, often the knot covers it.


----------



## Rybren2

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Nude
Listing: 121095177070
Seller: Yackums_81
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-PR...070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d5c36e
Comments:  please authenticate!  Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Rybren2 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Nude
> Listing: 121095177070
> Seller: Yackums_81
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-PR...070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d5c36e
> Comments:  please authenticate!  Thank you.



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Rybren2

Thanks so much for the verification and the welcome!


----------



## jlonie

hi Ellie. the buyer has posted some additional photos. do you mind to take a look at it again? many thanks! 

eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121096118020
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco
seller: asahliyeh
item#: 121096118020


----------



## Elliespurse

jlonie said:


> hello, i'm new to the forum. could you please authenticate this purse? would really appreciate it
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Tobacco-/121092460303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31ac4f0f
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco
> seller: asahliyeh
> item id: 121092460303





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket. It also looks like the back zipper for the pocket needs replacing, could be the pic though.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





jlonie said:


> hi Ellie. the buyer has posted some additional photos. do you mind to take a look at it again? many thanks!
> 
> eBay link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121096118020
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco
> seller: asahliyeh
> item#: 121096118020



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. The bag is re-listed with new item number.


----------



## lovinmybag

Hi, first time post here since i joined last year , i wonder if this ps1 medium midnight blue is authentic, the seller said its brand new with tag, but she reduced the price easily, so just to be sure. Here are the pics
















Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovinmybag said:


> Hi, first time post here since i joined last year , i wonder if this ps1 medium midnight blue is authentic, the seller said its brand new with tag, but she reduced the price easily, so just to be sure. Here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## powee

Please authenticate this bag 

Item: (Gorgeous!) PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MESSENGER BAG! (Nude Leather, Medium)
Listing number: 121095177070
Seller: yackums_81
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MESSENGER-BAG-Nude-Leather-Medium-/121095177070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d5c36e

Thank you so much : )


----------



## Elliespurse

powee said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: (Gorgeous!) PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MESSENGER BAG! (Nude Leather, Medium)
> Listing number: 121095177070
> Seller: yackums_81
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MESSENGER-BAG-Nude-Leather-Medium-/121095177070?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d5c36e
> 
> Thank you so much : )



Hi, this is the same as post #2903


----------



## powee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the same as post #2903



Ohh sorry 
Thank you so much


----------



## tinymere

Hi there! I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this lovely bag from a private seller- this is my first foray into PS bags so any help would be appreciated, thanks!!

Item Name: Large Bright Red Suede PS1
Here are photos:


----------



## lovinmybag

Hi ellies, thank you so much!! I've tried to tell the seller to send me more pics, but she said she was abroad, so i have to wait..:sweat:


----------



## Elliespurse

tinymere said:


> Hi there! I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this lovely bag from a private seller- this is my first foray into PS bags so any help would be appreciated, thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Large Bright Red Suede PS1
> Here are photos:



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

lovinmybag said:


> Hi ellies, thank you so much!! I've tried to tell the seller to send me more pics, but she said she was abroad, so i have to wait..:sweat:



Hi, I'm ready when you gets the pics


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


Hi Ellie,
This is my bag that I bought directly from the Proenza Schouler website so I'm 100% sure it's not a fake. What makes you think this is fake?


----------



## Jira

Hi, is this PS1 Pouch authentic? Thank you!

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161011204903&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Shoulder Pouch Messenger Cross body Black Leather Bag
item number: 161011204903
seller: stellarose32


----------



## Elliespurse

Jira said:


> Hi, is this PS1 Pouch authentic? Thank you!
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161011204903&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Shoulder Pouch Messenger Cross body Black Leather Bag
> item number: 161011204903
> seller: stellarose32



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Jira

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you!


----------



## swluv

Item: NWOT Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Leather Handbag Purse Bag In Smoke Retail $1,995

Listing number: 300891234818

Seller: denim_addict

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300891234818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: 
Hi... Can someone please help to authenticate this bag? Thanks a bunch ^_^


----------



## red.white.black

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate these bags: 

Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Mustard NWT
Seller: umichmm
Item number:181122816906
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2bc2db8a

Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux leather handbag Midnight list $1,695
Seller: blumoon15
Item number: 130892326223
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e79ca654f

Thank you!


----------



## red.white.black

These bags too, please 

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sunshine
Item number: 111149063
Seller: Justpeachy4397
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Sunshine/111149063

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Leather
Item number: 108213859
Seller: jlclerf
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-Leather/108213859


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Um, again....is there a reason you're saying my bag is fake when I bought it from the Proenza Schouler website?


----------



## Elliespurse

droidlover10 said:


> Um, again....is there a reason you're saying my bag is fake when I bought it from the Proenza Schouler website?



Hi, is it the bag in post #2912? I can't say anything more but perhaps you could post a link here to where you bought it.


----------



## Elliespurse

swluv said:


> Item: NWOT Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Leather Handbag Purse Bag In Smoke Retail $1,995
> 
> Listing number: 300891234818
> 
> Seller: denim_addict
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300891234818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> Hi... Can someone please help to authenticate this bag? Thanks a bunch ^_^



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 was probably bought at last call or similar outlet (see the hole in the leather tab).


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, is it the bag in post #2912? I can't say anything more but perhaps you could post a link here to where you bought it.


Yes, it is. So you're deciding it's not authentic but you can't say why it isn't?  I bought it online over a year ago, the color is no longer being sold online.


----------



## Elliespurse

red.white.black said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate these bags:
> 
> Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag in Mustard NWT
> Seller: umichmm
> Item number:181122816906
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2bc2db8a
> 
> Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux leather handbag Midnight list $1,695
> Seller: blumoon15
> Item number: 130892326223
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e79ca654f
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

droidlover10 said:


> Yes, it is. So you're deciding it's not authentic but you can't say why it isn't?  I bought it online over a year ago, the color is no longer being sold online.



Yes, we usually don't post the details when authenticating, it's the same in all authentication threads. I understand you are upset about this but we only provide our opinions here. You could also ask for a second opinion at a 3rd party authentication, see the links here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913035


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Yes, we usually don't post the details when authenticating, it's the same in all authentication threads. I understand you are upset about this but we only provide our opinions here. You could also ask for a second opinion at a 3rd party authentication, see the links here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913035


Lol I'm only upset because you told someone that the bag I bought directly from the Proenza Schouler website is a fake when I'm pretty sure (ok, not pretty sure, 200% sure) that the Proenza Schouler e-commerce website doesn't sell fake bags.


----------



## red.white.black

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sunshine
Item number: 111149063
Seller: Justpeachy4397
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proe...hine/111149063

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Leather
Item number: 108213859
Seller: jlclerf
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proe...ther/108213859

Authenticate these please?


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Yes, we usually don't post the details when authenticating, it's the same in all authentication threads. I understand you are upset about this but we only provide our opinions here. You could also ask for a second opinion at a 3rd party authentication, see the links here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913035


Also, my bag isn't fake so going to the link you showed me, where it tells you what to do if you bought a fake bag is kind of irrelevant. I didn't buy it from Ebay or a 3rd party website.


----------



## Elliespurse

red.white.black said:


> These bags too, please
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sunshine
> Item number: 111149063
> Seller: Justpeachy4397
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Sunshine/111149063
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Leather
> Item number: 108213859
> Seller: jlclerf
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-Leather/108213859



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

red.white.black said:


> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sunshine
> Item number: 111149063
> Seller: Justpeachy4397
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proe...hine/111149063
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Leather
> Item number: 108213859
> Seller: jlclerf
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proe...ther/108213859
> 
> Authenticate these please?



Hi, just answered above.


----------



## red.white.black

oops sorry  
Thank you!


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi ladies,

please help me authenticate this PS1 . I believe the color is Sunshine but please correct me if I'm wrong 

Thank you so muchhh in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

PinkPudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> please help me authenticate this PS1 . I believe the color is Sunshine but please correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Thank you so muchhh in advance



Hi, it's authentic. Yes it's probably SS13 Sunshine.


----------



## PinkPudding

^thanks a lot!!!I really appreciate it


----------



## MissNano

Could you authenticate this PS1 please?
Name: AUTHENTIC $1695 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Purple Leather Bag
Seller: highstrungdesigns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27118437866...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true

A side question: Seller mentioned marks on the bottom and back, and it looks like heavy stain to me. How hard is it to remove stains on PS1 leather?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Could you authenticate this PS1 please?
> Name: AUTHENTIC $1695 Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Purple Leather Bag
> Seller: highstrungdesigns
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27118437866...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true
> 
> A side question: Seller mentioned marks on the bottom and back, and it looks like heavy stain to me. How hard is it to remove stains on PS1 leather?
> Thank you so much!!



Hi, it's authentic. Wow this is a spring/summer-2011 purple, the leather is more sensitive on this older PS1 and I think the only way is to cover stains with a matching color polish.


----------



## red.white.black

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.


Hi, are you sure the item 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Sunshine/111149063 is authentic? Because I see the picture #4, there are some white stain, like the zipper grip and the right top when you zoom in.


----------



## Elliespurse

red.white.black said:


> Hi, are you sure the item
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Sunshine/111149063 is authentic? Because I see the picture #4, there are some white stain, like the zipper grip and the right top when you zoom in.



Hi, yes I'm sure it's authentic. I think the white stain could be the photo where the light hits, it's white on fabric on the zipper an stitches facing the same direction. I'd recommend asking the seller about this and an additional pic without the highlights.


----------



## MissNano

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Wow this is a spring/summer-2011 purple, the leather is more sensitive on this older PS1 and I think the only way is to cover stains with a matching color polish.



Thank you so very much! I've never gone to professional leather cleaning, but I guess a color polish's on the expensive side? Trying to decide if it's worth the bargain since the seller offered me $730. 
Thank you for your help again!


----------



## susemi24

Hello,
Please authenticate these two items  Thank you!!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM PS1! SAHARA!
Listing number: 151032257862
Seller: excessbaggage75
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151032257862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Orange Handbag
Listing number: 151030721282
Seller: nuttmudd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151030721282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

susemi24 said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate these two items  Thank you!!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM PS1! SAHARA!
> Listing number: 151032257862
> Seller: excessbaggage75
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151032257862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Orange Handbag
> Listing number: 151030721282
> Seller: nuttmudd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151030721282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp. It's the same for both auctions.


----------



## mandytmak

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp. It's the same for both auctions.



I agree, close up photos of those + zip at the back + of the metal ends of the bag strap (aka close up of picture 4, upper left quadrant) would be helpful.


----------



## ally23

Hi
Can someone pls authenticate this:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181127235671&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=26836160302


----------



## Elliespurse

ally23 said:


> Hi
> Can someone pls authenticate this:
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181127235671&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=26836160302



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like seller re-listed auction in post #2927.

Item number: 181127235671
Seller id: umichmm

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## ally23

Thank you very much!  may I trouble you to authenticate this as well? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...0826690476&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=81489603899


----------



## nnkim

Can someone please help me authentic the item in this listing? Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330912426813

Here is the original link from the Proenza Schouler website:
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-chain-wallet-leather.html?s=2441


----------



## Elliespurse

ally23 said:


> Thank you very much!  may I trouble you to authenticate this as well?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...0826690476&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=81489603899



Hi, it's authentic.

Item number: 190826690476
Seller id: ibuyisellitrade


----------



## Elliespurse

nnkim said:


> Can someone please help me authentic the item in this listing? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330912426813
> 
> Here is the original link from the Proenza Schouler website:
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-chain-wallet-leather.html?s=2441



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better pics, closeup of the PS letters and back zipper logo + overall pics.

Item number: 330912426813
Seller id: supreme*girl

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## vst86

Could you help me authenticate the Porenza Pouch. 

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Pouch Black
Seller: choie284
Item Number: 330913087974

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MINI-POUCH-BLACK-/330913087974


----------



## Elliespurse

vst86 said:


> Could you help me authenticate the Porenza Pouch.
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Pouch Black
> Seller: choie284
> Item Number: 330913087974
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MINI-POUCH-BLACK-/330913087974



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## vst86

I wanted to double check so I added more pictures to see if its authentic.


----------



## vst86

More photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The seller said it was purchased from Barney's in ny. It seems authentic just wanted to make sure before purchasing. Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

vst86 said:


> I wanted to double check so I added more pictures to see if its authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158620
> View attachment 2158621





vst86 said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158622
> View attachment 2158623
> View attachment 2158624
> 
> 
> The seller said it was purchased from Barney's in ny. It seems authentic just wanted to make sure before purchasing. Thanks



Hi, the pics are smaller than I'd like but everything looks ok in addition to the auction above.


----------



## swingtime

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN GRAY W/LEMON HANDBAG CROSSBODY SATCHEL
Listing number: 181121211165
Seller: fashionplate101 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...SSBODY-SATCHEL-/181121211165?autorefresh=true
Comments: Please let me know if you think this is authentic! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

swingtime said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 IN GRAY W/LEMON HANDBAG CROSSBODY SATCHEL
> Listing number: 181121211165
> Seller: fashionplate101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...SSBODY-SATCHEL-/181121211165?autorefresh=true
> Comments: Please let me know if you think this is authentic! Thank you!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the foldover clasp and logo on strap hardware.


----------



## Opai

Hi ladies could you please authenticate for me.
Many thanks.x


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi ladies could you please authenticate for me.
> Many thanks.x



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the wallet (the letters in the pic posted are too small).


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the wallet (the letters in the pic posted are too small).



Many thanks Elliepurse hope this photo is clear enough.
Jackie x


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi ladies could you please authenticate for me.
> Many thanks.x





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the wallet (the letters in the pic posted are too small).





Opai said:


> Many thanks Elliepurse hope this photo is clear enough.
> Jackie x



Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Thank you very much Elliespurse.I appreciate all the time and hard work the authenticators put in here.xx


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you authenticate please:
> 
> item: SKA
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321068184424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> additional photos:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Hi ellie - you authenticated this bag a while back for me and I'm just a tad bit worried because the seller just listed the same exact bag (Burgundy SKA) but a little different in the images (handles go to the other side).  Can you take a look at this listening as well - hopefully she/he just bought two of the same bag but seems fishy....

item: PS1 Burgundy SKA
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...82?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac41aa286
item number: 321117659782
seller: ernestasdiesel007

Thank you in advance for your help again!


----------



## Elliespurse

mf19 said:


> Hi ellie - you authenticated this bag a while back for me and I'm just a tad bit worried because the seller just listed the same exact bag (Burgundy SKA) but a little different in the images (handles go to the other side).  Can you take a look at this listening as well - hopefully she/he just bought two of the same bag but seems fishy....
> 
> item: PS1 Burgundy SKA
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...82?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac41aa286
> item number: 321117659782
> seller: ernestasdiesel007
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help again!



Hi, they are different in details and both are authentic.

Seller also had an authentic bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750-118.html#post24383779


----------



## mf19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, they are different in details and both are authentic.
> 
> Seller also had an authentic bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750-118.html#post24383779



Thank you! I feel reassured now


----------



## magggums

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Lemon Yellow PS1 Medium Bag
Listing number: 140966568925
Seller: papillon0022
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Please let me know if you think this is authentic! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

magggums said:


> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Lemon Yellow PS1 Medium Bag
> Listing number: 140966568925
> Seller: papillon0022
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: Please let me know if you think this is authentic! Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like the seller re-listed the bag in post #2617.


----------



## ceeli

Hi, can you please take  a look at this for me? much appreciated!

Title: 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Saffron PS1 Large Bag
ID: 151037016165
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151037016165
seller: cathrine7151


----------



## KookyMeow

Hello, can you lovely ladies kindly authenticate this PS1 on eBay UK for me? Many thanks! 

Item: NEW Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 large leather satchel shoulder bag RRP£1440
Listing number: 271196406756
Seller: pstogys
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271196406756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## droidlover10

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


I'm going to try one more time-I think this is the photo of my bag [URL=http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/shirarose1/media/proenza-schouler-raspberry-ps1-medium-suede-product-1-1539453-939132813_large_flex_zps428829a0.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
When I contacted Proenza Schouler to ask them if they could do something because I was upset about the denim transfer, she specifically told me :

"Each of our hand-cut bags is made using organic vegetable dye. Due to this process, each bag will experience wear in its own unique way  a defining and special characteristic of our bags. Because of this, we recommend no chemical treatment of the leather as it could potentially damage the color wear process of the bag. Of course, it is at your discretion should you care to treat the bag in a trusted leather repair shop."
So each bag wears differently apparently. Not sure what aspect of the bag you think is fake but if it's the color, remember that I'm using a cell phone to take the pictures in not the best lighting and the colors apparently are not exactly the same from bag to bag (apparently). If it's something else, well I'm not sure what to tell you because the label, etc, is something that's fact.


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> Hi, can you please take  a look at this for me? much appreciated!
> 
> Title: 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Saffron PS1 Large Bag
> ID: 151037016165
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151037016165
> seller: cathrine7151



Hi, it's authentic. It's probably the military color, not moss or saffron.


----------



## Opai

Hi Elliespurse,
Could you please authenticate this wallet for me.
Many thanks.x


----------



## Elliespurse

KookyMeow said:


> Hello, can you lovely ladies kindly authenticate this PS1 on eBay UK for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: NEW Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 large leather satchel shoulder bag RRP£1440
> Listing number: 271196406756
> Seller: pstogys
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271196406756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters on the tab inside the pocket. Also, it's not current season PS1, the back paint hardware was discontinued a year ago. Half of the pics are stock pics and some with current hardware.


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> Could you please authenticate this wallet for me.
> Many thanks.x



Hi, everything looks ok but I haven't seen this newer wallet closeup. I have the first release of the PS1 wallet myself.


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I haven't seen this newer wallet closeup. I have the first release of the PS1 wallet myself.


Thanks Elliespurse.I tried to compare it to my PS1 large wallet that you authenticated but i needed your expert help 
Many thanks again.Really appreciate your help.x


----------



## KookyMeow

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters on the tab inside the pocket. Also, it's not current season PS1, the back paint hardware was discontinued a year ago. Half of the pics are stock pics and some with current hardware.


Thanks much!


----------



## ceeli

i'm starting to get attracted to the XL since it has 2 straps now! sigh i can't decide... can you please authenticate this one too? appreciate it!

title: Proenza Schouler PS1 EXTRA LARGE Leather messenger bag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251267148179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
ID: 251267148179
seller: affordelux99


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> i'm starting to get attracted to the XL since it has 2 straps now! sigh i can't decide... can you please authenticate this one too? appreciate it!
> 
> title: Proenza Schouler PS1 EXTRA LARGE Leather messenger bag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251267148179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ID: 251267148179
> seller: affordelux99



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## veneti

i always like to check over again to make sure.. please tell me it's authenticate


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> i always like to check over again to make sure.. please tell me it's authenticate



Hi, yes it's authentic.

Congrats!!


----------



## veneti

thanks so much!!!!


----------



## mw@

Hi ladies,

Appreciate your help!

title: Proenza Schouler Handbag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251270166056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
ID: 251270166056
seller: mirichtrading

Thx!


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> title: Proenza Schouler Handbag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251270166056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ID: 251270166056
> seller: mirichtrading
> 
> Thx!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of all the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of all the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.



Thx much - she posted the additional pix:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251270166056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thx!


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> title: Proenza Schouler Handbag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251270166056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ID: 251270166056
> seller: mirichtrading
> 
> Thx!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of all the PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.





mw@ said:


> Thx much - she posted the additional pix:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251270166056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thx!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Yay 

Thank you! Really appreciate it!


----------



## perfecto

Item Name (if you know it):  PS1 Large Chain Wallet
Link (if available):  N/A
Seller:  Beyondtherack.com
Comments:  
I purchased a PS1 Chain Wallet from Beyond The Rack.  Is it normal that  they come in a box with just a piece of tissue paper?  I tried Googling  it but didn't get any answers.  There's also a small scratch on the back that was pictured in their product image but when I asked the live chat person about it before purchasing they said they get the items directly from the vendor before shipping and that it shouldn't have a scratch on it (I've e-mailed them about this already to see what can be done).


----------



## Elliespurse

perfecto said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  PS1 Large Chain Wallet
> Link (if available):  N/A
> Seller:  Beyondtherack.com
> Comments:
> I purchased a PS1 Chain Wallet from Beyond The Rack.  Is it normal that  they come in a box with just a piece of tissue paper?  I tried Googling  it but didn't get any answers.  There's also a small scratch on the back that was pictured in their product image but when I asked the live chat person about it before purchasing they said they get the items directly from the vendor before shipping and that it shouldn't have a scratch on it (I've e-mailed them about this already to see what can be done).



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of all PS letters and the inside would be great. The wallets usually just come with box and in tissue paper, your looks ok.

Congrats!!


----------



## perfecto

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of all PS letters and the inside would be great. The wallets usually just come with box and in tissue paper, your looks ok.
> 
> Congrats!!


Thanks for your response, here are more pics:





















I kind of feel crazy for e-mailing them about a mark this small but this is my first major designer purchase and I just noticed one on the front too:


----------



## Elliespurse

perfecto said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  PS1 Large Chain Wallet
> Link (if available):  N/A
> Seller:  Beyondtherack.com
> Comments:
> I purchased a PS1 Chain Wallet from Beyond The Rack.  Is it normal that  they come in a box with just a piece of tissue paper?  I tried Googling  it but didn't get any answers.  There's also a small scratch on the back that was pictured in their product image but when I asked the live chat person about it before purchasing they said they get the items directly from the vendor before shipping and that it shouldn't have a scratch on it (I've e-mailed them about this already to see what can be done).





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of all PS letters and the inside would be great. The wallets usually just come with box and in tissue paper, your looks ok.
> 
> Congrats!!





perfecto said:


> Thanks for your response, here are more pics:
> 
> 
> I kind of feel crazy for e-mailing them about a mark this small but this is my first major designer purchase and I just noticed one on the front too:



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. 

For the mark it's common on PS leather, perhaps you could try and rub with a finger to make it less visible.


----------



## perfecto

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> For the mark it's common on PS leather, perhaps you could try and rub with a finger to make it less visible.


Ah ha, thank you so much for your reply!  I'm glad I'm a member here because you guys are really helpful.


----------



## vst86

Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Bag Handbag Black
Listing number: 330918623156
Seller: Tooliee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...321&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=251270277576&

Comments: Help me authenticate this please.. thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

vst86 said:


> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Bag Handbag Black
> Listing number: 330918623156
> Seller: Tooliee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...321&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=251270277576&
> 
> Comments: Help me authenticate this please.. thank you!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## gamegirl330

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black 2013
Listing number: 121106768896
Seller: fatgogii 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Please authenticate.  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

gamegirl330 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black 2013
> Listing number: 121106768896
> Seller: fatgogii
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate.  Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket.


----------



## kingak

Hello Ladies,
I bought this for my sister, I just wanted to make sure it is OK:
ItemROENZA SCHOULER PAPRIKA PS1 BAG MEDIUM
Listing number:121105247273
Seller: portia811
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...bags&hash=item1c326f6c29&_uhb=1#ht_611wt_1219
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

kingak said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I bought this for my sister, I just wanted to make sure it is OK:
> ItemROENZA SCHOULER PAPRIKA PS1 BAG MEDIUM
> Listing number:121105247273
> Seller: portia811
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...bags&hash=item1c326f6c29&_uhb=1#ht_611wt_1219
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kingak

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Awesome, thank you


----------



## olyny

hi there, my mom bought me a ps1 pouch on ebay & she swears the purchase is legitimate and she's probably right... but there is definitely a gas smell to the leather and it's not as soft as i had imagined (but i never felt one before...).  i know she paid a lot for the bag, so i just want to be sure it's real and i was told to check with you.  i've attached some pictures.  please let me know if you need more and thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

olyny said:


> hi there, my mom bought me a ps1 pouch on ebay & she swears the purchase is legitimate and she's probably right... but there is definitely a gas smell to the leather and it's not as soft as i had imagined (but i never felt one before...).  i know she paid a lot for the bag, so i just want to be sure it's real and i was told to check with you.  i've attached some pictures.  please let me know if you need more and thanks in advance.



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake. Do you have seller id and item number for the auction?

Welcome to the boards too.


----------



## olyny

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake. Do you have seller id and item number for the auction?
> 
> Welcome to the boards too.


can i send privately? i think the seller was duped before my mom.


----------



## richy2010

Im sorry but it would not let me quick reply to your post, so i had to create this all over again.
THANK YOU

Item Name: + Louis Vuitton Monogram Keepall VERY Gently Used PERFECT 18"+
Item Number: 281101390175
Seller ID: johannadesigns
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...%2FuQsAxZuJVDghVNFJDs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc






http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1035.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1034.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1026.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1025.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1021.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1020.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1019.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1018.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1017.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1016.jpg.html
http://s305.photobucket.com/user/richy-2010/media/IMAG1011.jpg.html


----------



## mimi79

tem Name: Proenza schouler ps1 medium suede gray
Item Number: 330922991456
Seller ID: *cornellx5*
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/330922991456?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


I girl! What do you think about? 
TIA 



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...FuQsAxZuJVDghVNFJDs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

mimi79 said:


> tem Name: Proenza schouler ps1 medium suede gray
> Item Number: 330922991456
> Seller ID: *cornellx5*
> Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/330922991456?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> 
> I girl! What do you think about?
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...FuQsAxZuJVDghVNFJDs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, it's authentic. It's a rare silver suede PS1 from fall 2010.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I don't think this one has been checked yet (searched for the seller).. what do you guys think?

Proenza Schouler PS11 in black
Seller: albert.paris
Item #: 271206731483
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Black-Shoulder-Bag-/271206731483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f252e4edb


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Proenza Schouler PS11 in saddle
Seller: whitemistnyc
Item #: 100174535
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Proenza-Schouler-Saddle-PS11-TPF-/100174535

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't think this one has been checked yet (searched for the seller).. what do you guys think?
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 in black
> Seller: albert.paris
> Item #: 271206731483
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Black-Shoulder-Bag-/271206731483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f252e4edb



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> Proenza Schouler PS11 in saddle
> Seller: whitemistnyc
> Item #: 100174535
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Proenza-Schouler-Saddle-PS11-TPF-/100174535
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, same here: it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on zipper pull.


----------



## Heather zou

Hi Can you authenticate this for me please~thx thx thx (*^__^*) @@@@
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Heather zou

Still dont know how to upload pics~~~~~(>_<)~~~~


----------



## Heather zou

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0592wq.jpg/ Can anyone help me to check this bag? MANY THX


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0592wq.jpg/ Can anyone help me to check this bag? MANY THX



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on zipper pull.



I think the seller misunderstood me when I said PS letters inside the bag (I assume you mean the leather badge inside?), so they sent me the little card that comes with the bag instead.  Got the zipper though.. if you still need the inside letters let me know


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> I think the seller misunderstood me when I said PS letters inside the bag (I assume you mean the leather badge inside?), so they sent me the little card that comes with the bag instead.  Got the zipper though.. if you still need the inside letters let me know



It looks ok so far but yes, I meant the stamped letters on the inside pocket.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Elliespurse said:


> It looks ok so far but yes, I meant the stamped letters on the inside pocket.



Last picture, how does it look?


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't think this one has been checked yet (searched for the seller).. what do you guys think?
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 in black
> Seller: albert.paris
> Item #: 271206731483
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Black-Shoulder-Bag-/271206731483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f252e4edb





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on zipper pull.





cinnabun4chu said:


> I think the seller misunderstood me when I said PS letters inside the bag (I assume you mean the leather badge inside?), so they sent me the little card that comes with the bag instead.  Got the zipper though.. if you still need the inside letters let me know





Elliespurse said:


> It looks ok so far but yes, I meant the stamped letters on the inside pocket.





cinnabun4chu said:


> Last picture, how does it look?



Hi and thanks for the extra pic, it's authentic.


----------



## chancy

Hi! Can someone help authenticate? Tia! ^^
Item: PS1 small zip wallet
Item number: 330923918351
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330923918351?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D330923918351%26_rdc%3D1
Seller: Charmingtot


----------



## Elliespurse

chancy said:


> Hi! Can someone help authenticate? Tia! ^^
> Item: PS1 small zip wallet
> Item number: 330923918351
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330923918351?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D330923918351%26_rdc%3D1
> Seller: Charmingtot



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Heather zou

Hi Ellie here is another one, can u check it for me and dont know what is the colour?
thx.

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1909/45460778.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img692/7136/35747240o.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img832/4126/81294175.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img339/6168/89334645.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img17/2791/78431166.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img267/1113/75728562.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img843/8688/24407308.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> Hi Ellie here is another one, can u check it for me and dont know what is the colour?
> thx.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1909/45460778.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/7136/35747240o.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img832/4126/81294175.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/6168/89334645.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img17/2791/78431166.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img267/1113/75728562.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/8688/24407308.jpg



Hi, I would like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp + zipper pull. It could be smoke color.


----------



## Heather zou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


 
Hahah
Got more pics from  the seller, please check!
http://imageshack.us/a/img543/458/img0598ey.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img826/4272/img0594pd.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img841/9500/img0597io.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img845/2193/img0596cf.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img90/6928/img0595e.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/img0592wq.jpg/ Can anyone help me to check this bag? MANY THX





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.





Heather zou said:


> Hahah
> Got more pics from  the seller, please check!
> http://imageshack.us/a/img543/458/img0598ey.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img826/4272/img0594pd.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img841/9500/img0597io.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/2193/img0596cf.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img90/6928/img0595e.jpg



Hi, the pics shows an authentic bag. The original pics has been removed though.


----------



## Heather zou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics shows an authentic bag. The original pics has been removed though.


 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## chancy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## mslouise

Hi! Can someone help me to authenticate this one? I just bought it (couldn't help it ), but already asked for extra pictures.

Item: PS1 Medium Mustard Satchel
Item number: 190838908278
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19083890827...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=190838908278&_rdc=1
Seller: johnson.yang8595

Thanks a LOT!


----------



## Elliespurse

mslouise said:


> Hi! Can someone help me to authenticate this one? I just bought it (couldn't help it ), but already asked for extra pictures.
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium Mustard Satchel
> Item number: 190838908278
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19083890827...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=190838908278&_rdc=1
> Seller: johnson.yang8595
> 
> Thanks a LOT!



Hi, everything looks ok so far, more pics would be great. It's possible this is an older PS1 and color.


----------



## mslouise

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far, more pics would be great. It's possible this is an older PS1 and color.


Thank you for such a quick response! I'll provide more pics soon.


----------



## mimi79

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's a rare silver suede PS1 from fall 2010.



Thanks a lot Elliespurse!!!!


----------



## neoh2006

Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251267148179
Itemroenza Schouler PS1 EXTRA LARGE Leather messenger bag
Seller:affordelux99 (550)

I've paid for the bag and awaiting delivery, however, can someone please assure I've bought an authentic one as I know nothing about proenza but have fallen deeply in love with it.


----------



## Heather zou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp + zipper pull. It could be smoke color.


 
I got some pics from seller, when I ask for the inside bag letters she said 

Hi, the only inner etching of 'PROENZA SCHOULER' is what I sent through in the earlier photo. The pics you sent are from the same designer but the bags will differ slightly according to design.
Below is the marking on the underside of the clasp and I will send through a clearer close up of the initials on the zipper.

http://imageshack.us/a/img12/958/qq20130517114912.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img14/8148/qq20130517114831.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

neoh2006 said:


> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251267148179
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 EXTRA LARGE Leather messenger bag
> Seller:affordelux99 (550)
> 
> I've paid for the bag and awaiting delivery, however, can someone please assure I've bought an authentic one as I know nothing about proenza but have fallen deeply in love with it.



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake. We looked at this before in post #2979.


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> Hi Ellie here is another one, can u check it for me and dont know what is the colour?
> thx.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1909/45460778.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/7136/35747240o.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img832/4126/81294175.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/6168/89334645.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img17/2791/78431166.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img267/1113/75728562.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/8688/24407308.jpg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp + zipper pull. It could be smoke color.





Heather zou said:


> I got some pics from seller, when I ask for the inside bag letters she said
> 
> Hi, the only inner etching of 'PROENZA SCHOULER' is what I sent through in the earlier photo. The pics you sent are from the same designer but the bags will differ slightly according to design.
> Below is the marking on the underside of the clasp and I will send through a clearer close up of the initials on the zipper.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img12/958/qq20130517114912.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img14/8148/qq20130517114831.jpg



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd still want to see the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.

The general advice is don't buy if they can't provide requested pics.


----------



## Heather zou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd still want to see the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
> 
> The general advice is don't buy if they can't provide requested pics.


 
Hi , she finally find the ps letters inside the pocket!!!!!
Please check, Thank you!!
http://imageshack.us/a/img594/7749/24749730.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img259/4672/68747720.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> Hi Ellie here is another one, can u check it for me and dont know what is the colour?
> thx.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1909/45460778.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/7136/35747240o.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img832/4126/81294175.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/6168/89334645.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img17/2791/78431166.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img267/1113/75728562.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/8688/24407308.jpg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the pocket and inside the bag + logo on the clasp + zipper pull. It could be smoke color.





Heather zou said:


> I got some pics from seller, when I ask for the inside bag letters she said
> 
> Hi, the only inner etching of 'PROENZA SCHOULER' is what I sent through in the earlier photo. The pics you sent are from the same designer but the bags will differ slightly according to design.
> Below is the marking on the underside of the clasp and I will send through a clearer close up of the initials on the zipper.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img12/958/qq20130517114912.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img14/8148/qq20130517114831.jpg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd still want to see the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
> 
> The general advice is don't buy if they can't provide requested pics.





Heather zou said:


> Hi , she finally find the ps letters inside the pocket!!!!!
> Please check, Thank you!!
> http://imageshack.us/a/img594/7749/24749730.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img259/4672/68747720.jpg



Hi, the pics are not very good but I'd say it's authentic from what I see.


----------



## mslouise

Hi, Experts!

I'm awaiting delivery of this mustard PS1, so asked the seller to send me extra pictures. Is it authentic?

http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/mslouise82/library/

Best wishes!


----------



## Elliespurse

mslouise said:


> Hi! Can someone help me to authenticate this one? I just bought it (couldn't help it ), but already asked for extra pictures.
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium Mustard Satchel
> Item number: 190838908278
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19083890827...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=190838908278&_rdc=1
> Seller: johnson.yang8595
> 
> Thanks a LOT!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far, more pics would be great. It's possible this is an older PS1 and color.





mslouise said:


> Thank you for such a quick response! I'll provide more pics soon.





mslouise said:


> Hi, Experts!
> 
> I'm awaiting delivery of this mustard PS1, so asked the seller to send me extra pictures. Is it authentic?
> 
> http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/mslouise82/library/
> 
> Best wishes!



Hi, it's authentic. Wow, it's a rare spring 2010 PS1 in the color yellow!


----------



## LAtoTPE

hello! are the ps1 bags on hgbagsonline.com authentic? or is it a gamble? TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> hello! are the ps1 bags on hgbagsonline.com authentic? or is it a gamble? TIA!



Hello, hgbagsonline.com sell authentic bags, but they are not authorized PS reseller which could be a problem if the bag needs repairs. PS has only accepted bags with receipt from authorized resellers in the past..


----------



## treec

Hi all,

Saw this return-tag purse at the Nordstrom Valley Fair. Thought it looked funny due to the strap clasps and hole size on the front. Any thoughts?

http://i.imgur.com/TUcrigc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HNK2cXB.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

treec said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Saw this return-tag purse at the Nordstrom Valley Fair. Thought it looked funny due to the strap clasps and hole size on the front. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/TUcrigc.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/HNK2cXB.jpg



Hi, it looks ok from the pics but it seems to have been repaired with new strap clasp's. I think I read big retailers like Nordstrom does repair and sell marked down.


----------



## mslouise

Thank you so much!! It just made my day!


----------



## mayajuliana

Hi, I just bought this bag on eBay and now I'm having my doubts.   Would you please look at the pictures I took of the bag hallmarks?  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

mayajuliana said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag on eBay and now I'm having my doubts.   Would you please look at the pictures I took of the bag hallmarks?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2188533
> View attachment 2188534
> View attachment 2188537
> View attachment 2188540
> View attachment 2188543
> View attachment 2188544



Hi, I'm really sorry to say this is fake.


----------



## mayajuliana

Thank you Ellie, I thought so when I saw it


----------



## LAtoTPE

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, hgbagsonline.com sell authentic bags, but they are not authorized PS reseller which could be a problem if the bag needs repairs. PS has only accepted bags with receipt from authorized resellers in the past..


Thanks Ellie! What are some authorized PS sellers? Also, what would be considered a good deal for a PS1 Medium in Birch?


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> Thanks Ellie! What are some authorized PS sellers? Also, what would be considered a good deal for a PS1 Medium in Birch?



Hi, the authorized stores are listed on the PS website here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator/

PS usually don't have sales on the classic PS1 colors, but seasonal PS1:s are lowered at the end of the season. ****** usually have lower prices though..


----------



## LAtoTPE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the authorized stores are listed on the PS website here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator/
> 
> PS usually don't have sales on the classic PS1 colors, but seasonal PS1:s are lowered at the end of the season. ****** usually have lower prices though..


Thanks Ellie! What colors are considered classic colors? Also, is there a chart that shows the year and colors that were released that year?


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> Thanks Ellie! What colors are considered classic colors? Also, is there a chart that shows the year and colors that were released that year?



I would say the colors listed in this thread doesn't go on sale: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/colors-through-the-seasons-706048.html

Seasonal PS1:s like shearing, blanket fabric etc may go on sale if they are not sold out during the season.


----------



## nnkim

Hi Ellie!
Could you help me authenticate this PS1 wallet? I have only seen a similar one with the name printed on the front so I'm not sure if this is fake. Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200926068557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

nnkim said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Could you help me authenticate this PS1 wallet? I have only seen a similar one with the name printed on the front so I'm not sure if this is fake. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200926068557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, yes this is fake.

Seller: kim13red


----------



## vaniadiary

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER blue leather PS1 LARGE CHAIN crossbody wallet purse NEW $785
Listing number: 380642605894
Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...4Jmy7GeNKN%2FHlBHeMbM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi ladies,
Recently I just bought this purse and I just realized that I forgot to ask about its authenticity prior bidding  But, since the seller offers returns, I would like to have someone to help me to authenticate it. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

vaniadiary said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER blue leather PS1 LARGE CHAIN crossbody wallet purse NEW $785
> Listing number: 380642605894
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...4Jmy7GeNKN%2FHlBHeMbM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi ladies,
> Recently I just bought this purse and I just realized that I forgot to ask about its authenticity prior bidding  But, since the seller offers returns, I would like to have someone to help me to authenticate it. Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## vaniadiary

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## LAtoTPE

Hello! Please help me check if this item is authentic. Thanks! 

Item: 151050530484
Seller: loveyourself-us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b502eb4


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> Hello! Please help me check if this item is authentic. Thanks!
> 
> Item: 151050530484
> Seller: loveyourself-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b502eb4



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## LAtoTPE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks Ellie!


----------



## Francii

hello i am looking to purchase a proenza schouler bag ps1 medium please could i have some advice if it is authentic. thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> hello i am looking to purchase a proenza schouler bag ps1 medium please could i have some advice if it is authentic. thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2193086
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193087
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193089



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


thank you very much do you recon it is safe to buy it and get it posted or i should go and collect it as it is a private person selling it.


----------



## Francii

I forgot to ask, she is selling it for a good price around 879 usd. as you said the bag is authentic is that not a bit suspicious as the bag is like new condition?


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> I forgot to ask, she is selling it for a good price around 879 usd. as you said the bag is authentic is that not a bit suspicious as the bag is like new condition?



Yes it could be something wrong with this sale, it's easy money if they send you something cheap instead of the bag in the pictures. I would always recommend to buy with protection of PayPal, ebay etc. It's a guarantee you'll be safe if something goes wrong.


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it could be something wrong with this sale, it's easy money if they send you something cheap instead of the bag in the pictures. I would always recommend to buy with protection of PayPal, ebay etc. It's a guarantee you'll be safe if something goes wrong.


So i could pick it up and see for my self that would be better then? or pay with paypal . Thank you for your answers


----------



## happyrain

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 large Schulter-Tasche Messenger-Bag burgundy NEU! $1995!
Listing number: 400484827042
Seller: my-cephei* 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...FZmubHwylPpfiAyRKMtDw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Hi ladies,
Recently I just bought this bag and I got it today.  I am not sure that this one is real or fake. The tag(in black color hardware is not attached to the bag but it on strap) the back of the stamp on the bag there is no number (sometime I see 002, 007 somethings ) also the color I think is not right I dont know which season there are if it real and which year. the lock is also look wrong, it is smooth but I see some   I would like to have someone to help me to authenticate it. Thank you!


----------



## happyrain

More pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

happyrain said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 large Schulter-Tasche Messenger-Bag burgundy NEU! $1995!
> Listing number: 400484827042
> Seller: my-cephei*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...FZmubHwylPpfiAyRKMtDw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Hi ladies,
> Recently I just bought this bag and I got it today.  I am not sure that this one is real or fake. The tag(in black color hardware is not attached to the bag but it on strap) the back of the stamp on the bag there is no number (sometime I see 002, 007 somethings ) also the color I think is not right I dont know which season there are if it real and which year. the lock is also look wrong, it is smooth but I see some   I would like to have someone to help me to authenticate it. Thank you!
> 
> ...





happyrain said:


> More pictures
> ...



Hi, it's authentic. 

Your PS1 is a rare Fall-2010 Dark Red and they all looked like yours back then. Se this pic for your bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ads-reference-thread-675265.html#post18601775

Congrats!!


----------



## happyrain

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Your PS1 is a rare Fall-2010 Dark Red and they all looked like yours back then. Se this pic for your bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ads-reference-thread-675265.html#post18601775
> 
> Congrats!!



  Thanks so much for your information.


----------



## Francii

about that number underneath the brand name and made in italy . does it comes on all the bags? and what is suppose to say on it? i am looking to buy a bag from last fall/winter collection color lemon. is there supposed to be some number in the bag? 

also i was in store today just looking at them. on some of the bags there isn't any ps logo on the hardware is that new?


----------



## et80

Hi!!! Bidding for this bag. Anyone kindly assist to authenticate ASAP???
Much appreciated. 

Item: Proenza PS1
Listing number: 221229870409
Seller: annsfabfind
Link: http://******/11lJAPl


----------



## ceeli

Hi can you please take a look at this one? Seems like an XL rather than large which is what I want 
Thank you!

Title: Large leather proenza schouler ps1 bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321132074122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
ID: 321132074122
Seller: devigee100


----------



## Elliespurse

et80 said:


> Hi!!! Bidding for this bag. Anyone kindly assist to authenticate ASAP???
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Item: Proenza PS1
> Listing number: 221229870409
> Seller: annsfabfind
> Link: http://******/11lJAPl



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> Hi can you please take a look at this one? Seems like an XL rather than large which is what I want
> Thank you!
> 
> Title: Large leather proenza schouler ps1 bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321132074122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> ID: 321132074122
> Seller: devigee100



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## et80

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks a million. Tats one quick response


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

NameROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Small Keep All Leather Bag RP $ 1450 MADE IN ITALY
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181148020377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Item:181148020377
Seller:coq10beauty

Thank you!! I bought it but want to make sure it's real : )


----------



## Elliespurse

Pyxxeestyx said:


> NameROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Small Keep All Leather Bag RP $ 1450 MADE IN ITALY
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181148020377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Item:181148020377
> Seller:coq10beauty
> 
> Thank you!! I bought it but want to make sure it's real : )



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## cazzz1

I have asked for further photos and the seller said she would try. So far nothing. Is it worth bidding or do you think it would be safer not to? Getting a bit desperate for a black Pouch!

Item no.330929230005
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Pouch-Bag-Handbag-Black-NEW-UNUSED-/330929230005
Seller: Toolilee


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> I have asked for further photos and the seller said she would try. So far nothing. Is it worth bidding or do you think it would be safer not to? Getting a bit desperate for a black Pouch!
> 
> Item no.330929230005
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Pouch-Bag-Handbag-Black-NEW-UNUSED-/330929230005
> Seller: Toolilee



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull. We looked at the same bag in post #2994 (it's re-listed now).


----------



## cazzz1

Thanks! I saw the earlier post and asked the seller for the required photos. Yesterday she told me the bag was at work but would take photos today. Just heard back to say she's too busy to take any. Hmmmm not impressed.


----------



## tanglewrecked

Hi 

please authenticate this, thanks!

seller: *hannahbeecham*
item: proenza schouler PS 1 medium 
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/190844086229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item number:190844086229


----------



## Elliespurse

tanglewrecked said:


> Hi
> 
> please authenticate this, thanks!
> 
> seller: *hannahbeecham*
> item: proenza schouler PS 1 medium
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/190844086229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item number:190844086229



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## tanglewrecked

Thanks for the reply! 
Unforch it's been sold..


----------



## purple_rain

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? 

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd20e78f8

item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leathear Rain Purple

item id: 261222201592

seller: vtintori

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

purple_rain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd20e78f8
> 
> item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leathear Rain Purple
> 
> item id: 261222201592
> 
> seller: vtintori
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Also, the PS metal hangtag is missing a ring.


----------



## maclicious

Hi there

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The seller only has iPhone, no camera, so the photos aren't that good. I'm quite sure it\s real, but just wanted to doublecheck.

PS1 keep all small


----------



## Elliespurse

maclicious said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? The seller only has iPhone, no camera, so the photos aren't that good. I'm quite sure it\s real, but just wanted to doublecheck.
> 
> PS1 keep all small



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the logos on the foldover clasp and strap metal piece would be great.


----------



## pcil

Please help authenticate:
Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium
Link (if available): http://s951.photobucket.com/user/pcil_gallery/library/PS1 Medium
Seller: local consignment store
Comments: Do you know what color is this? It looks dark brown like cognac color.


----------



## Elliespurse

pcil said:


> Please help authenticate:
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium
> Link (if available): http://s951.photobucket.com/user/pcil_gallery/library/PS1 Medium
> Seller: local consignment store
> Comments: Do you know what color is this? It looks dark brown like cognac color.



Hi, it's authentic. It's from fall 2012 or later, saddle color.


----------



## pcil

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from fall 2012 or later, saddle color.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kbean83

Hi everyone!

I just got my PS1 from Rue La La. I'm a newbie to PS but it seemed kinda fishy when I found that interior zipper lost its metal/leather tag. I emailed Rue La La for help but I have a sneaking suspicion that I may gotten a fake. It didn't come with an authenticity card or Prozenza Schouler tag. The metal ware was gun metal if that helps any. 

I've attached pics of the interior tag with missing zip, clasp and the sales tag attached.  

Please help!

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4310/ps1sales.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img15/946/psinterior.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img705/2166/psclasp.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

kbean83 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got my PS1 from Rue La La. I'm a newbie to PS but it seemed kinda fishy when I found that interior zipper lost its metal/leather tag. I emailed Rue La La for help but I have a sneaking suspicion that I may gotten a fake. It didn't come with an authenticity card or Prozenza Schouler tag. The metal ware was gun metal if that helps any.
> 
> I've attached pics of the interior tag with missing zip, clasp and the sales tag attached.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4310/ps1sales.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img15/946/psinterior.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img705/2166/psclasp.jpg



Hi, everything looks ok so far, but I'd like to see more pics for a full authentication. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.

Overall pics of the front, back and side, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp would be great.

Congrats on your PS1 and hope they'll repair the zipper pull.


----------



## chokichoki

Hello!
I just bought this item & am concerned about its authenticity (the seller does have a money back guarantee on authenticity)  
Item: Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Crossbody Bag rt. $1,950
Listing number: 161024410970

Seller: asecondchanceresale
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=161024410970


----------



## Elliespurse

chokichoki said:


> Hello!
> I just bought this item & am concerned about its authenticity (the seller does have a money back guarantee on authenticity)
> Item: Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Crossbody Bag rt. $1,950
> Listing number: 161024410970
> 
> Seller: asecondchanceresale
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=161024410970



Hello, it's authentic.

Congrats on a beautiful PS11!


----------



## lepetitlapin

Hi!
I've been reading TPF for a long time but never felt like I needed an account until now  I'm thinking about bidding for this PS iPad case but it's from a 0-feedback seller and the price seems a little too low that I'm a tad dubious of its authenticity.

Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Ipad Case Clutch NWT red $685

Listing #: 161037191794

Seller:  lifeavecstyle 

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161037191794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

lepetitlapin said:


> Hi!
> I've been reading TPF for a long time but never felt like I needed an account until now  I'm thinking about bidding for this PS iPad case but it's from a 0-feedback seller and the price seems a little too low that I'm a tad dubious of its authenticity.
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Ipad Case Clutch NWT red $685
> 
> Listing #: 161037191794
> 
> Seller:  lifeavecstyle
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161037191794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the back + logo on the snap button + zipper pull.


----------



## lepetitlapin

Thank you! I think I'll just take a pass this time...


----------



## cauztiix

Hi! Anyone pls authenticate? and Do you think about condition of this bag(e.g. excellent good fair etc.)

much appreciated  

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Medium Black


----------



## Elliespurse

cauztiix said:


> Hi! Anyone pls authenticate? and Do you think about condition of this bag(e.g. excellent good fair etc.)
> 
> much appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Medium Black



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the zipper pull. The bag looks unused?


----------



## cauztiix

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the zipper pull. The bag looks unused?



Hi, more pic pls authenticate? . The bag is worn once.


----------



## Elliespurse

cauztiix said:


> Hi! Anyone pls authenticate? and Do you think about condition of this bag(e.g. excellent good fair etc.)
> 
> much appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Medium Black





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the zipper pull. The bag looks unused?





cauztiix said:


> Hi, more pic pls authenticate? . The bag is worn once.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## kbean83

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far, but I'd like to see more pics for a full authentication. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.
> 
> Overall pics of the front, back and side, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp would be great.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1 and hope they'll repair the zipper pull.


sorry it took so long to reply. Rue La La 'are investigating this issue.' hopefully they get the zipper fixed. i took some quick pics.

thank you for your help!

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6766/img2590dr.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img713/8731/img2588ex.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img208/3940/img2589ca.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img94/5469/img2587uo.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

kbean83 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got my PS1 from Rue La La. I'm a newbie to PS but it seemed kinda fishy when I found that interior zipper lost its metal/leather tag. I emailed Rue La La for help but I have a sneaking suspicion that I may gotten a fake. It didn't come with an authenticity card or Prozenza Schouler tag. The metal ware was gun metal if that helps any.
> 
> I've attached pics of the interior tag with missing zip, clasp and the sales tag attached.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4310/ps1sales.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img15/946/psinterior.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img705/2166/psclasp.jpg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far, but I'd like to see more pics for a full authentication. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.
> 
> Overall pics of the front, back and side, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp would be great.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1 and hope they'll repair the zipper pull.





kbean83 said:


> sorry it took so long to reply. Rue La La 'are investigating this issue.' hopefully they get the zipper fixed. i took some quick pics.
> 
> thank you for your help!
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6766/img2590dr.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/8731/img2588ex.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img208/3940/img2589ca.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img94/5469/img2587uo.jpg



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd still like to see more closeup pics.

Hope they fix the zipper quickly.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag. I won this bag and it looks ok to me but want to double check before I pay. It's going to be my very first ps1 bag Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: PS1
Seller: colonel_daax
Item #: 151060669144
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Proenza...cnxSWWZU5yRl5bG6JfkSQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag. I won this bag and it looks ok to me but want to double check before I pay. It's going to be my very first ps1 bag Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: PS1
> Seller: colonel_daax
> Item #: 151060669144
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Proenza...cnxSWWZU5yRl5bG6JfkSQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, this is fake. Don't pay.


----------



## jhl2435

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Don't pay.


 
Thank you so much Elliespurse!!! I was almost about to pay  You save my money!!! I can't thank you enough!!!!


----------



## jhl2435

What about this one Elliespurse? The listing has ended but I can still buy this since the seller is going to relist the bag. Sorry for asking too much but want to own ps1 as quickly as possible  Thanks!!!

Item Name: PS1 Medium
Item #: 261220577107
Seller ID: homeofmysteries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-teal-...cnxSWWZU5yRl5bG6JfkSQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

jhl2435 said:


> What about this one Elliespurse? The listing has ended but I can still buy this since the seller is going to relist the bag. Sorry for asking too much but want to own ps1 as quickly as possible  Thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name: PS1 Medium
> Item #: 261220577107
> Seller ID: homeofmysteries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-teal-...cnxSWWZU5yRl5bG6JfkSQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


----------



## jhl2435

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp and zipper pull.


 
Thank you again!!! I'll ask for more photos to the seller and upload here. By the way, do you know which green this bag is? Is it Evergreen or Kelly green or any other green? Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

jhl2435 said:


> Thank you again!!! I'll ask for more photos to the seller and upload here. By the way, do you know which green this bag is? Is it Evergreen or Kelly green or any other green? Thanks.



This PS1 seems to be from fall-11 or later so it could be military? the pics didn't show colors well.


----------



## KASSIELUNAR

Item: PS1 LARGE
Listing number: 230994001589
Seller: wrockyowen (4 )
Link: ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/230994001589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c850beb5
Comments: Colour looks weird though does anyone know the actual colour?


----------



## Elliespurse

KASSIELUNAR said:


> Item: PS1 LARGE
> Listing number: 230994001589
> Seller: wrockyowen (4 )
> Link: ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/230994001589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c850beb5
> Comments: Colour looks weird though does anyone know the actual colour?



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## olyny

hi! can you please tell me if this balenciaga wallet is authentic? i just purchased it on ebay- the seller said she bought it at barneys.


----------



## Elliespurse

olyny said:


> hi! can you please tell me if this balenciaga wallet is authentic? i just purchased it on ebay- the seller said she bought it at barneys.



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html

(thread is in the Balenciaga forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)




You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication-741442.html

Good luck.


----------



## neoh2006

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake. We looked at this before in post #2979.



Thanks and because of you guys, I managed to avoid being scammed yet again.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi there - do you ladies need to see more pictures? thanks!

link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large/115796137
item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
listing #: 115796137
seller: BSparrow


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi there - do you ladies need to see more pictures? thanks!
> 
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large/115796137
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> listing #: 115796137
> seller: BSparrow



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## Opai

Hi Elliespurse,

Could you please authenticate for me.Many thanks.xx

Name. Proenza Schouler Satchel.
Seller. livkneale.
Item No. 281120532586
Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...NK0gA2pR85VCm6Z34Ait4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

Opai said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Could you please authenticate for me.Many thanks.xx
> 
> Name. Proenza Schouler Satchel.
> Seller. livkneale.
> Item No. 281120532586
> Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...NK0gA2pR85VCm6Z34Ait4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Opai

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks so much for your help. x


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


Hi Ellie - attached are some more pics to authenticate, per your request.
Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi there - do you ladies need to see more pictures? thanks!
> 
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large/115796137
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> listing #: 115796137
> seller: BSparrow





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.





owen spunkmeyer said:


> Hi Ellie - attached are some more pics to authenticate, per your request.
> Thank you.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Heather zou

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Black-leather-cross-body-bag/111095759383?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D8338774544893260179%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D111095759383%26

How about this one thx~~


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Black-leather-cross-body-bag/111095759383?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D8338774544893260179%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D111095759383%26
> 
> How about this one thx~~



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


thank YOU!


----------



## kbean83

post update: rue la la just picked it up for return. they didn't offer me an exchange. a little suspicious maybe? anyhow i am less one ps1 but now i know what to look for. thanks elliespurse!




Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far, but I'd like to see more pics for a full authentication. I expect this PS1 to be authentic though.
> 
> Overall pics of the front, back and side, closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp would be great.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1 and hope they'll repair the zipper pull.


----------



## Heather zou

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-LARGE-BLACK-100-GENUINE-SOFT-LEATHER/171055966555?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D8361693858565320937%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D380658864034%26
Hi is this one okay?thx


----------



## Elliespurse

Heather zou said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-LARGE-BLACK-100-GENUINE-SOFT-LEATHER/171055966555?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D8361693858565320937%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D380658864034%26
> Hi is this one okay?thx



Hi, I would need more and better pics, non-blurry closeup pics of the PS letters and logos. Some of the pics shown seem to be fake.


----------



## fashionista1984

Is this a fake? http://www.ebay.com/itm/281110868316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item #: 281110868316
Seller: fornewforbetter

It looks pretty beat up


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Is this a fake? http://www.ebay.com/itm/281110868316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item #: 281110868316
> Seller: fornewforbetter
> 
> It looks pretty beat up



Hi, it's authentic. Wow this could be a mustard suede PS1 from spring 2009, it's not newer than spring-11 though.


----------



## ValextraFTW

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1
Listing number: 181157748712
Seller: skp9812
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181157748712?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Comments: authentic? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

ValextraFTW said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1
> Listing number: 181157748712
> Seller: skp9812
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181157748712?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> Comments: authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## vst86

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux Black Leather Handbag Authentic
Listing number: 251291310844
Seller: luccia4us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...909&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251291310844&

Please help authenticate. Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

vst86 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux Black Leather Handbag Authentic
> Listing number: 251291310844
> Seller: luccia4us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...909&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251291310844&
> 
> Please help authenticate. Thanks in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Prikken

Hi
Is this one authentic? 

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11
Listing number: 380663509500
Seller: acer220ya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...0?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item58a15031fc 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Prikken said:


> Hi
> Is this one authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11
> Listing number: 380663509500
> Seller: acer220ya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...0?pt=UK_Girls_Accessories&hash=item58a15031fc
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the underside and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the pocket) + closeup of strap hardware and zipper pull.


----------



## LAtoTPE

My first PS finally came in the mail! Please help authenticate! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> My first PS finally came in the mail! Please help authenticate! Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## LAtoTPE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1


HURRAY! TIME TO CELEBRATE!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hello,

It´s my first time on this PS forum. I´ve bought a wallet and I would really appreciate if you could authenticate it!

Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER LEDER GELD BÖRSE PORTEMONNAIE rosa rot - LUXUS! /FA900
Listing number:  *360680506194*
Seller:  secondherzog
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360680506194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments:  I hope these photos are enough for you to authenticate the item. If not, as soon as it arrives, I will send you more.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It´s my first time on this PS forum. I´ve bought a wallet and I would really appreciate if you could authenticate it!
> 
> Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER LEDER GELD BÖRSE PORTEMONNAIE rosa rot - LUXUS! /FA900
> Listing number:  *360680506194*
> Seller:  secondherzog
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360680506194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments:  I hope these photos are enough for you to authenticate the item. If not, as soon as it arrives, I will send you more.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the metal button would be great.


----------



## Atlantida_13

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the metal button would be great.


 
Dear Ellie,

Many thanks for such a prompt answer! It should arrive at my place in about 1 week and then I send more pics! 

Have a nice week!


----------



## ojoy

Hello Ladies,
I would like to get this authenticated PLEASE =)

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All, Orchid, small
Listing number: 271230796500
Seller: thrurosecolouredglasses
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271230796500

 Thank you!
Joy


----------



## ojoy

Also need your help with this one 


Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lambskin White Satchel Handbag NEW W/O TAG $1695
Listing number: 221195882740
Seller: tsingleyelidgirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33804d50f4


I appreciate it


----------



## Elliespurse

ojoy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would like to get this authenticated PLEASE =)
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All, Orchid, small
> Listing number: 271230796500
> Seller: thrurosecolouredglasses
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271230796500
> 
> Thank you!
> Joy



Hi, the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the strap hw and clasp + closeup of the PS letters on the outside pocket and on the inside pocket + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

ojoy said:


> Also need your help with this one
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lambskin White Satchel Handbag NEW W/O TAG $1695
> Listing number: 221195882740
> Seller: tsingleyelidgirl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33804d50f4
> 
> 
> I appreciate it



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ojoy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the strap hw and clasp + closeup of the PS letters on the outside pocket and on the inside pocket + zipper pull.


Thanks Ellie!! I'll get the rest of the pics


----------



## love33

I notice that there is a difference in the pattern of the internal pocket between the one sold in Barney (mine from ****** as well) and the one shows on Proenza Schouler's official website? 

Here are the pictures 
Barney:    s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/201049184_product_3?$product_size$
Official:     proenzaschouler.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/450x609/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/0/h00002_l001b_1001_4_2.jpg

(Please go to the link to see the pictures, I dont know why the photos are not showing up ><) 

Can anyone explain??


----------



## Elliespurse

love33 said:


> I notice that there is a difference in the pattern of the internal pocket between the one sold in Barney (mine from ****** as well) and the one shows on Proenza Schouler's official website?
> 
> Here are the pictures
> Barney:    s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/201049184_product_3?$product_size$
> Official:     proenzaschouler.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/450x609/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/0/h00002_l001b_1001_4_2.jpg
> 
> (Please go to the link to see the pictures, I dont know why the photos are not showing up ><)
> 
> Can anyone explain??



Hi, PS has changed the jacquard lining and the proenza schouler appearance for the fall bags. I read they consulted a marketing firm to improve the PS image and these are some of the changes..


----------



## ojoy

Hi Ellie,
Still in search for a used Proenza and the previous bags i asked about are taking forever for the pics, can you help with this one. In advance i've requested the same photos you asked for from the previous request. So far let me know what you think? 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather $1,695
Listing number: 310695415328
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310695415328

Thanks a bunch!
Joy


----------



## Elliespurse

ojoy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Still in search for a used Proenza and the previous bags i asked about are taking forever for the pics, can you help with this one. In advance i've requested the same photos you asked for from the previous request. So far let me know what you think?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather $1,695
> Listing number: 310695415328
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310695415328
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> Joy



Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means it was bought at Barneys outlet or similar.


----------



## ojoy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the strap hw and clasp + closeup of the PS letters on the outside pocket and on the inside pocket + zipper pull.



Hello Ellie!
Happy 4th of july! the seller added the photos you(we) requested. Can you advise? i'll just give you the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271230796500&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I appreciate your help!
Joy


----------



## Elliespurse

ojoy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would like to get this authenticated PLEASE =)
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All, Orchid, small
> Listing number: 271230796500
> Seller: thrurosecolouredglasses
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271230796500
> 
> Thank you!
> Joy





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are blurry, I'd like to see closeup pics of the logos on the strap hw and clasp + closeup of the PS letters on the outside pocket and on the inside pocket + zipper pull.





ojoy said:


> Thanks Ellie!! I'll get the rest of the pics





ojoy said:


> Hello Ellie!
> Happy 4th of july! the seller added the photos you(we) requested. Can you advise? i'll just give you the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271230796500&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I appreciate your help!
> Joy



Hi, it's authentic.

Happy 4th!


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Hi, please authenticate! 

Item: PS1 Medium in Black
Listing number: 251298464922
Seller: luccia4us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a828e449a
Comments: Thank you!!


----------



## lanvin

Item: proenza schouler bag
Listing number:130939824019
Seller: goldgoldenstars
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7c9f2793


tia


----------



## Elliespurse

vanillaskiesxx said:


> Hi, please authenticate!
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium in Black
> Listing number: 251298464922
> Seller: luccia4us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a828e449a
> Comments: Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

lanvin said:


> Item: proenza schouler bag
> Listing number:130939824019
> Seller: goldgoldenstars
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7c9f2793
> 
> 
> tia



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Graefka

Could someone please take a look at this item? Thanks in advance. 

Item: Nwt Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Lux Leather in Citron
 Listing number: 221248978005
Seller: 67thunders
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Proenza...n-Citron-Currently-Retails-1325-/221248978005


----------



## Elliespurse

Graefka said:


> Could someone please take a look at this item? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Nwt Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Lux Leather in Citron
> Listing number: 221248978005
> Seller: 67thunders
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-Proenza...n-Citron-Currently-Retails-1325-/221248978005



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jennnnnt

hi ladies could someone please take a look at this baby for me? Thank you all so much 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 black
Listing number:
Seller: kgood_man12790 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...505&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=321157979752&


----------



## Elliespurse

jennnnnt said:


> hi ladies could someone please take a look at this baby for me? Thank you all so much
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 black
> Listing number:
> Seller: kgood_man12790
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...505&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=321157979752&



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Also, this painted hw PS1 was discontinued a year ago.


----------



## ricemilk

Can anyone tell me if it is real? Got it one year hand half ago.....

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

ricemilk said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is real? Got it one year hand half ago.....
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it looks ok so far but I would like to see more detail and overall pics for full authentication.


----------



## ricemilk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I would like to see more detail and overall pics for full authentication.




Hi..here they are.. and I have few more pics need your help coz I want to buy them from an online shop......are they authentic? Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

ricemilk said:


> Hi..here they are.. and I have few more pics need your help coz I want to buy them from an online shop......are they authentic? Thank you very much



Hi, your bag looks ok so far but could you take a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag?

The other two bags are fake, stay away.


----------



## ricemilk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, your bag looks ok so far but could you take a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag?
> 
> The other two bags are fake, stay away.


----------



## Elliespurse

ricemilk said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is real? Got it one year hand half ago.....
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I would like to see more detail and overall pics for full authentication.





ricemilk said:


> Hi..here they are.. and I have few more pics need your help coz I want to buy them from an online shop......are they authentic? Thank you very much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, your bag looks ok so far but could you take a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag?
> 
> The other two bags are fake, stay away.





ricemilk said:


>



Hi, your PS1 is authentic!


----------



## ceeli

hello! can you please take a look at this large ps1 from a private seller? thank you kindly!


----------



## Elliespurse

ceeli said:


> hello! can you please take a look at this large ps1 from a private seller? thank you kindly!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## AmFo5

Hi,  I've been searching for a PS1 in fuchsia for a while now and stumbled upon this one on ebay.  Would you mind please letting me know your thoughts?  The price seems almost too good to be true.

Item number: 261238127783 
Seller: intothewildjudy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Comments: Again, I think it seems to good to be true, but I've been searching for a bright pink/fuchsia PS 1 for a while now with no luck.

Many thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

AmFo5 said:


> Hi,  I've been searching for a PS1 in fuchsia for a while now and stumbled upon this one on ebay.  Would you mind please letting me know your thoughts?  The price seems almost too good to be true.
> 
> Item number: 261238127783
> Seller: intothewildjudy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Comments: Again, I think it seems to good to be true, but I've been searching for a bright pink/fuchsia PS 1 for a while now with no luck.
> 
> Many thanks again!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## AmFo5

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## shirlylim

Hi ladies, please help to authenticate these bags. Thanks a lot in advance!

Item Name : SLIGHTLY USED PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE TOTE IN BLACK
Link : http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...-ps1-large-tote-black-1600-p70-000-pesos.html
Seller : yourbaglady


Item Name : proenza schouler PS1 bag in black, large
Link : http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...uler-ps1-1700-black-large-1500-fast-deal.html
Seller : thamyongzhen


Item Name : Pre-loved Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Midnight Large Satchel Shoulder Bag
Link : http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...-ps1-midnight-large-satchel-shoulder-bag.html
Seller : dudu-Sydney


----------



## Elliespurse

shirlylim said:


> Hi ladies, please help to authenticate these bags. Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> *1)*
> Item Name : SLIGHTLY USED PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE TOTE IN BLACK
> Link : http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...-ps1-large-tote-black-1600-p70-000-pesos.html
> Seller : yourbaglady
> 
> 
> *2)*
> Item Name : proenza schouler PS1 bag in black, large
> Link : http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...uler-ps1-1700-black-large-1500-fast-deal.html
> Seller : thamyongzhen
> 
> 
> *3)*
> Item Name : Pre-loved Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Midnight Large Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Link : http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...-ps1-midnight-large-satchel-shoulder-bag.html
> Seller : dudu-Sydney




Hi, *1)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.

*2)* This is fake.

*3)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## shirlylim

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> *2)* This is fake.
> 
> *3)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


Thanks Elliespurse for your great helps. Will try to get more views from the sellers.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi Elliespurse and other ladies. I'm trying to meet this seller in person and buy the bag. The bag looks great to me but please double check for me!!! Thanks as always

Item Name: PS1
Seller ID: maxiefairydust
Item #: 190861906994
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...DinUH6hA13%2B9%2BBHCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Elliespurse

jhl2435 said:


> Hi Elliespurse and other ladies. I'm trying to meet this seller in person and buy the bag. The bag looks great to me but please double check for me!!! Thanks as always
> 
> Item Name: PS1
> Seller ID: maxiefairydust
> Item #: 190861906994
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...DinUH6hA13%2B9%2BBHCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, it's authentic.

Good luck and congrats in advance.


----------



## Jira

Hi, is this Pouch authentic? Thank you!

Item: $1325 PROENZA SCHOULER RED PS1 SHOULDER POUCH HANDBAG BAG PURSE CROSSBODY
Item #: 221252571963
Seller: blue7angel
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221252571963&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

Jira said:


> Hi, is this Pouch authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: $1325 PROENZA SCHOULER RED PS1 SHOULDER POUCH HANDBAG BAG PURSE CROSSBODY
> Item #: 221252571963
> Seller: blue7angel
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221252571963&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jdg0127

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. Also, this painted hw PS1 was discontinued a year ago.


I asked the seller for these pictures because I was curious about this one also, and still no response after almost three days. The auction ends in about an hour, so I'm going to give up on this one I suppose.


----------



## jdg0127

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Shoulder Bag Retail $1695+Tax
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290944870403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

jdg0127 said:


> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Shoulder Bag Retail $1695+Tax
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290944870403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## jdg0127

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


Thank you! I just asked the seller for the picture.


----------



## jdg0127

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.






Here is the photo!


----------



## Elliespurse

jdg0127 said:


> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Shoulder Bag Retail $1695+Tax
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290944870403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.





jdg0127 said:


> Thank you! I just asked the seller for the picture.





jdg0127 said:


> View attachment 2254600
> 
> 
> Here is the photo!



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Jira

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## jdg0127

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Thank you very much! I got it.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Hi there, I've found this one on ebay and i'm pretty sure it's authentic but a second opinion never hurts!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c347a4ed6&_uhb=1

What do you think of the price as well? I'm hoping maybe I can offer a $1300 instead? It's just i would prefer a large and even though i _love_ the peacock it's not the most wearable colour in the range...
So should I take the plunge? My first designer bag... eep! :greengrin:


----------



## Elliespurse

dyingfordiorr said:


> Hi there, I've found this one on ebay and i'm pretty sure it's authentic but a second opinion never hurts!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c347a4ed6&_uhb=1
> 
> What do you think of the price as well? I'm hoping maybe I can offer a $1300 instead? It's just i would prefer a large and even though i _love_ the peacock it's not the most wearable colour in the range...
> So should I take the plunge? My first designer bag... eep! :greengrin:



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums, I'm not sure about the pricing though.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Thank you for the quick reply. Do you mean you are unsure of the listed price or the price I mentioned ($1300)?


----------



## Elliespurse

dyingfordiorr said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Do you mean you are unsure of the listed price or the price I mentioned ($1300)?



I just haven't followed the prices in a while, no comments on this specific listing.


----------



## Tiff_85

Hi please help to authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather in black. Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Tiff_85 said:


> Hi please help to authenticate this Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather in black. Many thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Atlantida_13

Atlantida_13 said:


> Dear Ellie,
> 
> Many thanks for such a prompt answer! It should arrive at my place in about 1 week and then I send more pics!
> 
> Have a nice week!


 
Finally I´m posting the requested pics of the button: I hope they are close enough.







Thanks and have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It´s my first time on this PS forum. I´ve bought a wallet and I would really appreciate if you could authenticate it!
> 
> Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER LEDER GELD BÖRSE PORTEMONNAIE rosa rot - LUXUS! /FA900
> Listing number:  *360680506194*
> Seller:  secondherzog
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360680506194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments:  I hope these photos are enough for you to authenticate the item. If not, as soon as it arrives, I will send you more.
> 
> Thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the logo on the metal button would be great.





Atlantida_13 said:


> Dear Ellie,
> 
> Many thanks for such a prompt answer! It should arrive at my place in about 1 week and then I send more pics!
> 
> Have a nice week!





Atlantida_13 said:


> Finally I´m posting the requested pics of the button: I hope they are close enough.
> 
> View attachment 2263706
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263707
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a nice weekend!!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Moneybags4tv

Hi! I really want a white PS 1 but this one seems too good to be true.  Your thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...White-Satchel-Handbag-Orig-1695-/300936119910


----------



## Elliespurse

Moneybags4tv said:


> Hi! I really want a white PS 1 but this one seems too good to be true.  Your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...White-Satchel-Handbag-Orig-1695-/300936119910



Hi, it's authentic. The first two pics are from other bags (stock pics).

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Atlantida_13

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


 
That´s great news!! Many thanks for your attention!


----------



## govizslas

Hi, I just bought this and it looks good to me. The main question is the stamp on the inside label is slightly crooked (off center). Is this okay?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pochette Clutch Smoke $895
Listing number: 310707720327
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310707720327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: stamp on inside label (last picture) is slightly crooked. is this ok?


----------



## Elliespurse

govizslas said:


> Hi, I just bought this and it looks good to me. The main question is the stamp on the inside label is slightly crooked (off center). Is this okay?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pochette Clutch Smoke $895
> Listing number: 310707720327
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310707720327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments: stamp on inside label (last picture) is slightly crooked. is this ok?



Hi, it's authentic and the stamp looks ok. You could post a closeup pic of the PS letters on the pocket (the pic shown is inside the pocket) when you gets it.

Congrats on your Pochette!


----------



## govizslas

thank you!


----------



## mw@

Hi,

I'm checking out this lovely Courier - do you guys think it is authentic?

Item: BRAND NEW WT Proenza Schouler PS Courier Double Sided Leather Bag Blk RTL 1475
Listing number: 290950045266
Seller: aisandler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290950045266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm checking out this lovely Courier - do you guys think it is authentic?
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW WT Proenza Schouler PS Courier Double Sided Leather Bag Blk RTL 1475
> Listing number: 290950045266
> Seller: aisandler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290950045266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, there are only stock pics except for the first possibly. I'd like to see lots of pics of the actual bag in the auction.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are only stock pics except for the first possibly. I'd like to see lots of pics of the actual bag in the auction.



Argh - I hate it when sellers do that. Thx for the heads-up. Hopefully they're forthcoming.

Thx again!


----------



## burymeinbalmain

This is my first post, so bear with me, please. 

I bought *this* PS1 tote on eBay and I'm finding its authenticity a bit dubious. When I compare it to my PS1 pouch (which IS authentic), I notice that the clasp that attaches the (detachable) strap to the bag doesn't have the little groove that my pouch has.

The seller is lapackard10. She has good feedback, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

I'm trying to post the images here but I can't upload them, so please, follow *this* link.

I have PayPal buyer protection, but I'm a little worried.


----------



## Elliespurse

burymeinbalmain said:


> This is my first post, so bear with me, please.
> 
> I bought *this* PS1 tote on eBay and I'm finding its authenticity a bit dubious. When I compare it to my PS1 pouch (which IS authentic), I notice that the clasp that attaches the (detachable) strap to the bag doesn't have the little groove that my pouch has.
> 
> The seller is lapackard10. She has good feedback, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.
> 
> I'm trying to post the images here but I can't upload them, so please, follow *this* link.
> 
> I have PayPal buyer protection, but I'm a little worried.



Hello and welcome, everything looks good but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag for full authentication. I expect this to be authentic though.

PS changes the hardware a little over time and depending on the bag (and the weight expected to be carried in the bag).


----------



## burymeinbalmain

Thanks so much, Elliespurse! I figured that the hardware may change with time a bit, but you can never be too careful. 

Here are some pics of the interior tag:






The "Made in Italy" is starting to become less visible, but I'm assuming that's a result of normal wear on a suede bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

burymeinbalmain said:


> This is my first post, so bear with me, please.
> 
> I bought *this* PS1 tote on eBay and I'm finding its authenticity a bit dubious. When I compare it to my PS1 pouch (which IS authentic), I notice that the clasp that attaches the (detachable) strap to the bag doesn't have the little groove that my pouch has.
> 
> The seller is lapackard10. She has good feedback, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.
> 
> I'm trying to post the images here but I can't upload them, so please, follow *this* link.
> 
> I have PayPal buyer protection, but I'm a little worried.





Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome, everything looks good but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag for full authentication. I expect this to be authentic though.
> 
> PS changes the hardware a little over time and depending on the bag (and the weight expected to be carried in the bag).





burymeinbalmain said:


> Thanks so much, Elliespurse! I figured that the hardware may change with time a bit, but you can never be too careful.
> 
> Here are some pics of the interior tag:
> 
> View attachment 2268811
> 
> View attachment 2268812
> 
> 
> The "Made in Italy" is starting to become less visible, but I'm assuming that's a result of normal wear on a suede bag?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. 

Yes suede is difficult to stamp and get good pics of too (your's were great though). Congrats on your PS1 Tote!


----------



## burymeinbalmain

*Breathes sigh of relief* Thanks so much!!


----------



## monotreme

Can someone authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/231019728413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9d94e1d


----------



## Elliespurse

monotreme said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-LARGE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/231019728413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9d94e1d



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller: wrockyowen (see post #3110).


----------



## theemptywalls

Hi ! Is this authentic : http://www.ebay.pl/itm/proenza-scho...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dfac3e4d ?

I asked for more photos but still no answer

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

theemptywalls said:


> Hi ! Is this authentic : http://www.ebay.pl/itm/proenza-scho...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19dfac3e4d ?
> 
> I asked for more photos but still no answer
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's hard to say but it could be ok, more clear pics are needed though.


----------



## Sanc

Hello ladies! I recently bought a Proenza PS1 from a 2nd hand website but they seem quite legit.

However, I just received the bag today and I have a bad feeling it may not be authentic!!! Can someone please kind enough to confirm before I email to request for a full refund. I really hope it is authentic but I'm just not confident anymore! Thank you for your help.

Photos are here:
http://s982.photobucket.com/user/thebagwoman/library/

Let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sanc said:


> Hello ladies! I recently bought a Proenza PS1 from a 2nd hand website but they seem quite legit.
> 
> However, I just received the bag today and I have a bad feeling it may not be authentic!!! Can someone please kind enough to confirm before I email to request for a full refund. I really hope it is authentic but I'm just not confident anymore! Thank you for your help.
> 
> Photos are here:
> http://s982.photobucket.com/user/thebagwoman/library/
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos.



Hello, I'm sorry but this is fake.

Hope you can return it.


----------



## Sanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> 
> Hope you can return it.


Thank you so much!! I knew something was wrong about it!!!


----------



## photopsia

Hello! My first post on the forum - hope I'm abiding by all the rules. I'm looking to buy this bag from a private seller.

Item Name: PS13, large vacchetta in black 
Comments: Her boyfriend got it for her, and they just broke up and she'd rather the cash. The tags are still on it and everything!

I have attached the photos, I hope they turned out!
Thank you so much for helping


----------



## Elliespurse

photopsia said:


> Hello! My first post on the forum - hope I'm abiding by all the rules. I'm looking to buy this bag from a private seller.
> 
> Item Name: PS13, large vacchetta in black
> Comments: Her boyfriend got it for her, and they just broke up and she'd rather the cash. The tags are still on it and everything!
> 
> I have attached the photos, I hope they turned out!
> Thank you so much for helping



Hello and welcome! This is the first PS13 we look at in this thread, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (both on the zipped pocket and the other side) + PS letters on the outside of the bag + logo on the zipper pull (on the inside pocket).


----------



## photopsia

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome! This is the first PS13 we look at in this thread, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (both on the zipped pocket and the other side) + PS letters on the outside of the bag + logo on the zipper pull (on the inside pocket).



Thank you! I asked her for the additional photos and this is what I've gotten so far... pretty sure they're phone pictures. Frustrating!

Edited to say that she also sent a photo of the "thank you for your purchase" card that came with it from the original retailer which I'm familiar with here in Toronto. All the other photos I've been doing my best to compare to the net-a-porter listing.


----------



## Elliespurse

photopsia said:


> Thank you! I asked her for the additional photos and this is what I've gotten so far... pretty sure they're phone pictures. Frustrating!



Thanks for the pics, they are blurry. I also see this bag doesn't have the logo on the zipper pull, PS changed the bag after the first release and also redesigned it for the fall now (different strap and lining etc), this has the original strap design though.


----------



## photopsia

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, they are blurry. I also see this bag doesn't have the logo on the zipper pull, PS changed the bag after the first release and also redesigned it for the fall now (different strap and lining etc), this has the original strap design though.



The lining and lack of zipper logo seem to match up with the photos I'm comparing to, I'm assuming the bag is the older one since it went on sale on net-a-porter and has since sold out. Since this also has the old strap design is it a good sign?


----------



## Elliespurse

photopsia said:


> The lining and lack of zipper logo seem to match up with the photos I'm comparing to, I'm assuming the bag is the older one since it went on sale on net-a-porter and has since sold out. Since this also has the old strap design is it a good sign?



This bag could be ok but I always wants the required closeup pics for a full authentication, it's too much hard earned money at stake. This bag looks like the first season though.


----------



## SeriToor

How does this bag look? authentic? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f2770deaf&_uhb=1


----------



## Elliespurse

SeriToor said:


> How does this bag look? authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f2770deaf&_uhb=1



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the zipper pull inside the bag.


----------



## Sanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> 
> Hope you can return it.


 
Hi Ellie,

Sorry me again! Are you able to tell me a few things which may lead you to believe it is a fake and not an authetic PS1? 

One thing that stands out the most when I look at the bag is the stamp tag is FULLY STITCHED to the pocket and you cannot lift the tag up like many PS1s I have seen.

Any possibility that this is an older style PS1 and some things may not be exactly the same as the current style? 

I had contacted the seller and she has confident that it is a real and she is going to find me a copy of the receipt as well. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sanc said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Sorry me again! Are you able to tell me a few things which may lead you to believe it is a fake and not an authetic PS1?
> 
> One thing that stands out the most when I look at the bag is the stamp tag is FULLY STITCHED to the pocket and you cannot lift the tag up like many PS1s I have seen.
> 
> Any possibility that this is an older style PS1 and some things may not be exactly the same as the current style?
> 
> I had contacted the seller and she has confident that it is a real and she is going to find me a copy of the receipt as well.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



Hi, it's 100% fake. Does this bag have a zipped back pocket?


----------



## Sanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's 100% fake. Does this bag have a zipped back pocket?


 
Yes, it comes with a zipped back pocket. 

I just uploaded another photo onto the album which shows the side of the bag. The metal bits on the side are not the same as I have seen on other PS1s.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sanc said:


> Yes, it comes with a zipped back pocket.
> 
> I just uploaded another photo onto the album which shows the side of the bag. The metal bits on the side are not the same as I have seen on other PS1s.



Thanks for the pic, you are getting good at authenticating PS1:s  PS never made a bag like this, the only one is the XL with flat back pocket, see pic below,


----------



## Sanc

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, you are getting good at authenticating PS1:s  PS never made a bag like this, the only one is the XL with flat back pocket, see pic below,
> 
> View attachment 2273510


 
Thanks again Ellie! Hopefully I will get my hands on a real PS1 soon!


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! Is this bag authentic? 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black
Listing number: 261252712936
Seller: guccigirl1016 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd3e009e8


----------



## Elliespurse

dallzzzz said:


> Hi! Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black
> Listing number: 261252712936
> Seller: guccigirl1016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd3e009e8



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket. Note the punch hole in the leather tab means this bag was probably bought at Last Call or similar outlet.


----------



## shanghai_lily

Would love some help authenticating this. Sniped this overnight, but the seller seems dodgy to me - has feedback courtesy of 'feedback helper' transactions. Many thanks!

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Classic Black Leather Cross Body Handbag
Listing number: 271244648111
Seller: waqy22 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...271244648111?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160


----------



## Elliespurse

shanghai_lily said:


> Would love some help authenticating this. Sniped this overnight, but the seller seems dodgy to me - has feedback courtesy of 'feedback helper' transactions. Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Classic Black Leather Cross Body Handbag
> Listing number: 271244648111
> Seller: waqy22
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...271244648111?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the zipper pull inside the bag. We also looked at this bag in post #3222.


----------



## paniani

Hello! Can you please tell me if this ps11 is fake or not?

proenza schouler PS11 
Seller description: "proenza schouler pre owned bag ,used only few times ,very good condition with deffects. the stamp is smudged but other then that the bag is like new condition"
seller claims its authentic

Photos: http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hello! Can you please tell me if this ps11 is fake or not?
> 
> proenza schouler PS11
> Seller description: "proenza schouler pre owned bag ,used only few times ,very good condition with deffects. the stamp is smudged but other then that the bag is like new condition"
> seller claims its authentic
> 
> Photos: http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11



Hello, the pics are too blurry. I'd like to see better and larger pics + the PS letters inside the bag and on the front + logo on the zipper pull


----------



## paniani

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, the pics are too blurry. I'd like to see better and larger pics + the PS letters inside the bag and on the front + logo on the zipper pull



Here are the additional pictures from the seller

http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11 plus

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Here are the additional pictures from the seller
> 
> http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11 plus
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, the pics are still not good enough to say anything.


----------



## paniani

Hi! Is this bag authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black leather bag
Seller: witty-2012
Listing number: 221261569301
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221261569301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hi! Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black leather bag
> Seller: witty-2012
> Listing number: 221261569301
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221261569301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.


----------



## Lauren Leigh

Hi, could this be real?


----------



## Lauren Leigh

More pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lauren Leigh said:


> Hi, could this be real?
> 
> View attachment 2276819
> 
> View attachment 2276820





Lauren Leigh said:


> More pics.
> 
> View attachment 2276821
> 
> View attachment 2276822



Hi, I would need more closeup pics and a link to where it's sold could also give a clue.


----------



## Lauren Leigh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would need more closeup pics and a link to where it's sold could also give a clue.



Here's the link. 
Not sure if zooming will help. 

http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/2551191/item/H00002C019O8116


----------



## Elliespurse

Lauren Leigh said:


> Here's the link.
> Not sure if zooming will help.
> 
> http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/2551191/item/H00002C019O8116



Hi and thanks for the link, it looks ok and reebonz should be ok. I just looked at the PS website and it seems they are updating the red double sided now. For full authentication I'd need more closeup pics of the PS letters, hw, inside etc though.


----------



## paniani

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.



Here are the additional photos!
http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hi! Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black leather bag
> Seller: witty-2012
> Listing number: 221261569301
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221261569301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.





paniani said:


> Here are the additional photos!
> http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's a bit unclear but the bag is authentic. *ETA: see post #3248*


----------



## paniani

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's a bit unclear but the bag is authentic.



Great,thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Lauren Leigh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the link, it looks ok and reebonz should be ok. I just looked at the PS website and it seems they are updating the red double sided now. For full authentication I'd need more closeup pics of the PS letters, hw, inside etc though.



Thank you for your help!
I'll probably wait a while before getting it.


----------



## skyflower

Hi Elliespurse,

I recently bought a PS1 satchel from NAP, but the tag looks a little different from the ones I've seen. Have you ever seen this tag on the current models (this one has 006 on it)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hi! Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 black leather bag
> Seller: witty-2012
> Listing number: 221261569301
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221261569301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.





paniani said:


> Here are the additional photos!
> http://s98.photobucket.com/user/my_eyes_talk/library/Ps11





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's a bit unclear but the bag is authentic.





paniani said:


> Great,thanks a lot for your help!!



Hi, unfortunately I have to take back my assessment. I have seen one area where I'm unsure, it could still be ok but I now can't say. I'm really sorry about this.


----------



## Elliespurse

skyflower said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> I recently bought a PS1 satchel from NAP, but the tag looks a little different from the ones I've seen. Have you ever seen this tag on the current models (this one has 006 on it)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this is the new fall 2013 PS1. It's changed in logos and lining.

Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## skyflower

Many thanks! I doubt that NAP would sell a non-authentic purse, but wanted to check with you to have a peace of mind.


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! Is this bag authentic?

Item: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL CLASSIC CROSSBODY BAG
Listing number: 121116606223
Seller: *chevre* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c331cbf0f


----------



## Elliespurse

dallzzzz said:


> Hi! Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL CLASSIC CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing number: 121116606223
> Seller: *chevre*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c331cbf0f



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dallzzzz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## birdinha

Hi,

I recently bought the PS1 large in Tobacco. Please help me to authenticate this bag.

Thanks!


----------



## chanjlj

Hi there, 

Not sure if you  authenticate this bag based on limited photos.

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MED WOMEN'S HANDBAG NEW WITH DEFECT.READ BEFORE BUYING PLZ
130960944767
treasurebox1840
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130960944...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

birdinha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought the PS1 large in Tobacco. Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if you  authenticate this bag based on limited photos.
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MED WOMEN'S HANDBAG NEW WITH DEFECT.READ BEFORE BUYING PLZ
> 130960944767
> treasurebox1840
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130960944...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks so much



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.


----------



## birdinha

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1


 
Hi Ellie,

Thank you very much for your comment. I am a new PS1 lover. Before buying my first PS1, I have read a lot and I found your comments are so helpful.


----------



## Elliespurse

birdinha said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thank you very much for your comment. I am a new PS1 lover. Before buying my first PS1, I have read a lot and I found your comments are so helpful.



Thank you!  Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## chanjlj

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.



Originally Posted by chanjlj  View Post
Hi there, 

Not sure if you authenticate this bag based on limited photos.

PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MED WOMEN'S HANDBAG NEW WITH DEFECT.READ BEFORE BUYING PLZ
130960944767
treasurebox1840
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1309609447...84.m1439.l2649

thanks so much
Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.


Hi,  The seller has provided more photos.. pls kindly authenticate.

http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/proenza

Thanks x


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if you  authenticate this bag based on limited photos.
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MED WOMEN'S HANDBAG NEW WITH DEFECT.READ BEFORE BUYING PLZ
> 130960944767
> treasurebox1840
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130960944...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks so much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.





chanjlj said:


> Originally Posted by chanjlj  View Post
> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if you authenticate this bag based on limited photos.
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MED WOMEN'S HANDBAG NEW WITH DEFECT.READ BEFORE BUYING PLZ
> 130960944767
> treasurebox1840
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1309609447...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks so much
> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the zipper pull.
> 
> 
> Hi,  The seller has provided more photos.. pls kindly authenticate.
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/proenza
> 
> Thanks x



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## MissNano

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Just wondering Ellie, why does the price tag say $1875, not $1695 for a medium? Could it be the Canadian price difference?


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Just wondering Ellie, why does the price tag say $1875, not $1695 for a medium? Could it be the Canadian price difference?



Hi, I'm not sure about the price tag, it could be the Canadian price as you say? For example Ssense only show USD from here. I know the Canadian price was higher in the past.


----------



## MissNano

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm not sure about the price tag, it could be the Canadian price as you say? For example Ssense only show USD from here. I know the Canadian price was higher in the past.



Thank you!


----------



## yutongwang

Item Name: Proenza Schouler  PS1 Large in Peacock
Seller: Bluefly
Link: no longer available 
Comments: i brought the bag a about a month and a half ago but i been reading the forum and many claim bluefly sell fake bags so i just want to make sure my money was will spent

Thank you very much ladies for the help


----------



## Elliespurse

yutongwang said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler  PS1 Large in Peacock
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: no longer available
> Comments: i brought the bag a about a month and a half ago but i been reading the forum and many claim bluefly sell fake bags so i just want to make sure my money was will spent
> 
> Thank you very much ladies for the help



Hi, I have looked at PS bags on bluefly over the years and they have always looked ok. I would not worry about bluefly authenticity for PS bags, but you could always post some pics here.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## sugarikky

hye Ellies

may i knwo if this bag is authentic?thanks in advance

item: Proenza Schouler PS 11
number : 271252468074
link ; http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Proenza-...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f27e8316a
seller : waqy22


----------



## Elliespurse

sugarikky said:


> hye Ellies
> 
> may i knwo if this bag is authentic?thanks in advance
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS 11
> number : 271252468074
> link ; http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Proenza-...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f27e8316a
> seller : waqy22



Hi, I'm unsure about several black PS11 posted recently. The pics are not good enough and some details are not what I'm used to see. Sorry.

seller : waqy22 had the same bag in post #3222

Here's another from seller: witty-2012 in post #3248


----------



## mariawaslike

Hi lovelies

I'm a new to the forum and just purchased this bag off of eBay - I saw it at the last minute and didn't have enough time to post on here for authentication:

BRAND NEW WT Proenza Schouler PS 11 White Leather Bag, RTL$1285
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-WT-Proenza-Schouler-PS-11-White-Leather-Bag-RTL-1285-/290954780886
listing ID:290954780886
seller: aisandler
notes: I didn't see the white color of this style on the official PS site so I got nervous. 

Please help! I'd like to get your opinions before paying. Thanks a million


----------



## Elliespurse

mariawaslike said:


> Hi lovelies
> 
> I'm a new to the forum and just purchased this bag off of eBay - I saw it at the last minute and didn't have enough time to post on here for authentication:
> 
> BRAND NEW WT Proenza Schouler PS 11 White Leather Bag, RTL$1285
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-WT-Proenza-Schouler-PS-11-White-Leather-Bag-RTL-1285-/290954780886
> listing ID:290954780886
> seller: aisandler
> notes: I didn't see the white color of this style on the official PS site so I got nervous.
> 
> Please help! I'd like to get your opinions before paying. Thanks a million



Hi, it's not enough pics to say anything, sorry. This is the new "Tiny PS11" and I would like to see closeup pics of all PS logos/letters and the interior. It's possible this PS11 comes in white though.


----------



## mariawaslike

Hi Ellie!
Thanks for your quick response I will try to ask the seller for more photos.
Thnx!


----------



## mariawaslike

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's not enough pics to say anything, sorry. This is the new "Tiny PS11" and I would like to see closeup pics of all PS logos/letters and the interior. It's possible this PS11 comes in white though.



----

Hi Ellie,
The seller sent me the photos of the tag, interior and logo markings. Please have a look and let me know if these are enough to authenticate  THANKS!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

mariawaslike said:


> Hi lovelies
> 
> I'm a new to the forum and just purchased this bag off of eBay - I saw it at the last minute and didn't have enough time to post on here for authentication:
> 
> BRAND NEW WT Proenza Schouler PS 11 White Leather Bag, RTL$1285
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-WT-Proenza-Schouler-PS-11-White-Leather-Bag-RTL-1285-/290954780886
> listing ID:290954780886
> seller: aisandler
> notes: I didn't see the white color of this style on the official PS site so I got nervous.
> 
> Please help! I'd like to get your opinions before paying. Thanks a million





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's not enough pics to say anything, sorry. This is the new "Tiny PS11" and I would like to see closeup pics of all PS logos/letters and the interior. It's possible this PS11 comes in white though.





mariawaslike said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Thanks for your quick response I will try to ask the seller for more photos.
> Thnx!





mariawaslike said:


> ----
> 
> Hi Ellie,
> The seller sent me the photos of the tag, interior and logo markings. Please have a look and let me know if these are enough to authenticate  THANKS!!! I really appreciate it!



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but the pics would need to be larger to say anything more.


----------



## dontcallmelynda

Hi ladies!! Can you authenticate this bag for me? 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE YELLOW LEATHER CROSS BODY SATCHEL BAG
Listing number: 321177913705
Seller: runway55
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321177913705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

dontcallmelynda said:


> Hi ladies!! Can you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE YELLOW LEATHER CROSS BODY SATCHEL BAG
> Listing number: 321177913705
> Seller: runway55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321177913705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi, could you lovely ladies please help me with this?

Item:CELEB "IT" BAG!***$1,695 NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Purple Suede Satchel Bag
Item Number:130961967148
Seller:la*style!
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELEB-IT-BA...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7df1082c

TIA


----------



## dontcallmelynda

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thanks Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Tingeling said:


> Hi, could you lovely ladies please help me with this?
> 
> Item:CELEB "IT" BAG!***$1,695 NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Purple Suede Satchel Bag
> Item Number:130961967148
> Seller:la*style!
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELEB-IT-BA...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7df1082c
> 
> TIA



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the foldover clasp.


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the foldover clasp.



Hi thank you so much for your fast reply, I`ll ask for the pictures


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Couldn't find this one anywhere, do you need more pictures?

link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Saddle-Mint/120661379
item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini in Saddle
listing #: 120661379
seller: dpark507


----------



## Elliespurse

cinnabun4chu said:


> Couldn't find this one anywhere, do you need more pictures?
> 
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Saddle-Mint/120661379
> item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini in Saddle
> listing #: 120661379
> seller: dpark507



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the zipper pull.


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the foldover clasp.


 
Hi, the seller sent me these two pictures, not inside the pocket though...you think it`s ok?

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Tingeling said:


> Hi, could you lovely ladies please help me with this?
> 
> Item:CELEB "IT" BAG!***$1,695 NWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Purple Suede Satchel Bag
> Item Number:130961967148
> Seller:la*style!
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELEB-IT-BA...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7df1082c
> 
> TIA





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the foldover clasp.





Tingeling said:


> Hi thank you so much for your fast reply, I`ll ask for the pictures





Tingeling said:


> Hi, the seller sent me these two pictures, not inside the pocket though...you think it`s ok?
> 
> Thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and it's probably authentic. Better closeup pics would have been great but I see the stamp in the suede is faint.


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and it's probably authentic. Better closeup pics would have been great but I see the stamp in the suede is faint.


 
Ok, thank you soo much for your superfast help,  Elliespurse, love this fall-pop of color She has a 14 days of money back return also, so I am very tempted


----------



## Prikken

Hi ladies

I need your help (again) 

Item: Tan Proenza Schouler Purse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Proenza...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec9a3ebec
Seller: tennbrat3069
Item number: 200951458796

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Prikken said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your help (again)
> 
> Item: Tan Proenza Schouler Purse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Proenza...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec9a3ebec
> Seller: tennbrat3069
> Item number: 200951458796
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## yutongwang

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have looked at PS bags on bluefly over the years and they have always looked ok. I would not worry about bluefly authenticity for PS bags, but you could always post some pics here.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1



thank you!


----------



## theemptywalls

Hey, is this bag authentic ?

Item name: proenza schouler Ps11 
Item number: 181194124288
Seller: amorsac
Link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/proenza-schouler-Ps11-/181194124288?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2a3002ec00


----------



## Elliespurse

theemptywalls said:


> Hey, is this bag authentic ?
> 
> Item name: proenza schouler Ps11
> Item number: 181194124288
> Seller: amorsac
> Link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/proenza-schouler-Ps11-/181194124288?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2a3002ec00



Hi, I'm unsure about this bag. There are a lot of black PS11 lately where things are off, I'd say they are probably fake.


----------



## theemptywalls

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm unsure about this bag. There are a lot of black PS11 lately where things are off, I'd say they are probably fake.


Thank you so much !


----------



## chey_girl

Hi! Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thank you! 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather in Lagoon NWT
Listing number: 321177435297
Seller: mombaby2000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321177435297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## luckycharm06

Hello there! Just made a purchase last week and the photos looked good to me, but wanted to double check here. TIA!!! 

Item: Midnight Blue Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111140581242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: buffys.yard.sale 
Item number: 111140581242


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this PS1? Thank you!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather in Lagoon NWT
> Listing number: 321177435297
> Seller: mombaby2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321177435297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

luckycharm06 said:


> Hello there! Just made a purchase last week and the photos looked good to me, but wanted to double check here. TIA!!!
> 
> Item: Midnight Blue Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111140581242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Seller: buffys.yard.sale
> Item number: 111140581242



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## lizz66

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


Hi Ellie! You are so helpful!  I was wondering if you might be able to tell how you can so easily see if it is a fake or not.  I am a PS newbie and recently bought my first new PS1 black with hardware (from a PS authorised Boutique).  

Anyway, in the future, might buy a used bag off ebay so trying to see what should look for.  I try to compared the photos to my own bag but obviously I am missing things


----------



## chey_girl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## lizz66

lizz66 said:


> Hi Ellie! You are so helpful!  I was wondering if you might be able to tell how you can so easily see if it is a fake or not.  I am a PS newbie and recently bought my first new PS1 black with hardware (from a PS authorised Boutique).
> 
> Anyway, in the future, might buy a used bag off ebay so trying to see what should look for.  I try to compared the photos to my own bag but obviously I am missing things


To extend on this......I compared my (large) purse to the one in photos and these are the differences I found.....correct me if I am wrong please....

- My bag has no stitching across on the bottom of the bag
- On the front flap of the bag, the stiching in the auction does not seem to line up perfectly
- the top handle on my bag has 7 holes, the one on ebay has a lot more
- the PS tag, the font looks a bit different compared to mine. 
- also the tag that comes out of the inside pocket saying made in italy does not have has stitching on the bottom on mine. 
- also the metal clip that holds the shoulder strap appears to be a bit bigger...


----------



## janescupcakes

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black medium black leather satchel
Listing number: 171103412587
Seller: joyyoung80
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d68ee16b
Comments: ships from singapore but the item location is south carolina...seemed weird to me 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

janescupcakes said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black medium black leather satchel
> Listing number: 171103412587
> Seller: joyyoung80
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d68ee16b
> Comments: ships from singapore but the item location is south carolina...seemed weird to me
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## mw@

Hey - checking out this bag. Wondering if you would give it a thumbs up or down. Thanks in advance for your help!

Item: Proenza Schouler Leather Tote Bag - S/S 2013 - Spotless Condition
Listing number: 181193537229
Seller: felixthecat-123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193537229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

mw@ said:


> Hey - checking out this bag. Wondering if you would give it a thumbs up or down. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Leather Tote Bag - S/S 2013 - Spotless Condition
> Listing number: 181193537229
> Seller: felixthecat-123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193537229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, I haven't much experience with this style but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would help.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I haven't much experience with this style but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would help.



The seller checked and said that there was no logo on the foldover clasp (I'm guessing that's not a good sign). However, she did add a couple of photos of the snaps to the listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193537229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I haven't much experience with this style but a closeup pic of the logo on the foldover clasp would help.





mw@ said:


> The seller checked and said that there was no logo on the foldover clasp (I'm guessing that's not a good sign). However, she did add a couple of photos of the snaps to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193537229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, I think this is the latest style with changed logos. It looks like the one currently on the PS website, I would guess it's ok but it's a new style.


----------



## mw@

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think this is the latest style with changed logos. It looks like the one currently on the PS website, I would guess it's ok but it's a new style.



Ok - many thx!


----------



## luckycharm06

I received the PS1 Medium midnight blue bag today and have an uneasy feeling about it:
1) The dustbag that it arrived in was marked Proenza Schouler - but the print was off (looked like a misprint) - see picture for reference.
2) The sizing of the bag is off - it doesn't match up to the medium size (As advertised) but i'm not sure it's the large? See picture for reference.
3) I've taken some close up pics of the hardware and clasp...please tell me your thoughts.

I've already contacted the seller and am waiting for her response. I feel horrible - I've been on *bay for over 13 years and this is the first time I've purchased something not authentic. I don't even know where to start with this mess....Sigh!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## luckycharm06

Here are some additional pictures:


----------



## lizz66

I'm not an expert but comparing it to mine, def seems a bit off.  Especially with the dust bag, the indents in the leather around the screws, and the logo on the hardware (especially the one on the shoulder strap).

Good news is ebay is quite easy to work with and if you paid with paypal as well.  Just make sure that when you ship it back, you get a proof of delivery.


----------



## sennon

Dear purshionista's,

Thanks in advance for helping me out. I purchased a Proenza Schouler bag on eBay but I have feeling it might be fake (I got it for a cheap price, there's no receipt, seller has very few feedback, etc).

I did see someone else posted a question about this bag on the forum but it was not completely answered.

Can you ladies please help me out? If it turns out to be fake, I will obviously cancel the transaction. I hope I can get some garantuees, as this is a lot of money for me!

Big kiss,

Sennon

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 181194124288
Seller: amorsac
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/181194124288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1360
Comments: Doubts.


----------



## Elliespurse

sennon said:


> Dear purshionista's,
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me out. I purchased a Proenza Schouler bag on eBay but I have feeling it might be fake (I got it for a cheap price, there's no receipt, seller has very few feedback, etc).
> 
> I did see someone else posted a question about this bag on the forum but it was not completely answered.
> 
> Can you ladies please help me out? If it turns out to be fake, I will obviously cancel the transaction. I hope I can get some garantuees, as this is a lot of money for me!
> 
> Big kiss,
> 
> Sennon
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 181194124288
> Seller: amorsac
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/181194124288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1360
> Comments: Doubts.



Hi, I have looked at this bag from seller: amorsac earlier in this thread, and I can't say from the pics if it's ok or not. There have been several black PS11 lately where the pics are not good enough and I'm unsure. I would like to see good closeup pics of the lining and PS letters inside the bag.

Sorry I'm not giving a good answer.


----------



## lhy8934

hi. could you help me out? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151102631558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says that there is a peg is missing under the lock, small round thing and is bought it from nordstrom.
Also, the seller told me that the inside says Proenza Schouler and there is 997.99 on the inside. I am wondering the number can be alright. I have seen only small numbers like 002, 008...
thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

lhy8934 said:


> hi. could you help me out?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151102631558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller says that there is a peg is missing under the lock, small round thing and is bought it from nordstrom.
> Also, the seller told me that the inside says Proenza Schouler and there is 997.99 on the inside. I am wondering the number can be alright. I have seen only small numbers like 002, 008...
> thank you!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

You could also ask for a pic of this number.


----------



## sffoodie

Is this authentic?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag with Dust Bag and Tags

Listing number: 161088607033
Seller: northchalk
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=161088607033

Comments: I noticed that this seller had relished this bag many times, and the first time it was for $999


----------



## Elliespurse

sffoodie said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag with Dust Bag and Tags
> 
> Listing number: 161088607033
> Seller: northchalk
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=161088607033
> 
> Comments: I noticed that this seller had relished this bag many times, and the first time it was for $999



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lhy8934

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> You could also ask for a pic of this number.



Hi. I just received photos of the bag from the seller. thank you!






it is hard to see, but i think it is  008


----------



## Elliespurse

lhy8934 said:


> hi. could you help me out?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151102631558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller says that there is a peg is missing under the lock, small round thing and is bought it from nordstrom.
> Also, the seller told me that the inside says Proenza Schouler and there is 997.99 on the inside. I am wondering the number can be alright. I have seen only small numbers like 002, 008...
> thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> You could also ask for a pic of this number.





lhy8934 said:


> Hi. I just received photos of the bag from the seller. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300562
> 
> 
> it is hard to see, but i think it is  008



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. 

The 999.97 is probably the price because the hole to the right of the number shows it was bought at the Nordstrom outlet (Last Call?). The 008 is probably a batch number.


----------



## sffoodie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## linhgolinh

Hi, new member!

Can anyone help me figure out if this is a real smoke PS1? TIA! 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...a-Schouler-PS1-Shoulderbag-W0QQAdIdZ514891041


----------



## Elliespurse

linhgolinh said:


> Hi, new member!
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out if this is a real smoke PS1? TIA!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...a-Schouler-PS1-Shoulderbag-W0QQAdIdZ514891041



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## SauceL

Hi 

I'm new to the forums! 

My sister bought this black PS11 for me off eBay.co.uk for my birthday because I am an ebay-phobe!

I have been desperate for a PS11 for ages and I hope this is not fake! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? 

The leather is lovely and thick and I have compared it like for like in Liberty in London (cheeky i know!) and i really can't spot the difference. It has been worn a good few times before it came to me but it feels so luxurious!! It is fully lined with the PS design and the hardware is spot on! It came with a dust bag and little card. 

The only thing that is slightly off is that the Proenza Schouler stamp just at the magnetic closure is slightly damaged (I'm not sure how it could have got like this, perhaps just through wear). I'm also not sure if there should be a serial number inside the bag like many other designer handbags. If there is one lurking within the bag, could someone direct me to it!

I have attached pics!

I hope someone can put my fears at rest!

Thanks 
L


----------



## SauceL

^^^^ apologies for the below par pics, they are the best I can get from my iPhone4!

Thanks again
L


----------



## SauceL

Here is the more detailed picture showing the logo.


----------



## Elliespurse

SauceL said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to the forums!
> 
> My sister bought this black PS11 for me off eBay.co.uk for my birthday because I am an ebay-phobe!
> 
> I have been desperate for a PS11 for ages and I hope this is not fake! Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> The leather is lovely and thick and I have compared it like for like in Liberty in London (cheeky i know!) and i really can't spot the difference. It has been worn a good few times before it came to me but it feels so luxurious!! It is fully lined with the PS design and the hardware is spot on! It came with a dust bag and little card.
> 
> The only thing that is slightly off is that the Proenza Schouler stamp just at the magnetic closure is slightly damaged (I'm not sure how it could have got like this, perhaps just through wear). I'm also not sure if there should be a serial number inside the bag like many other designer handbags. If there is one lurking within the bag, could someone direct me to it!
> 
> I have attached pics!
> 
> I hope someone can put my fears at rest!
> 
> Thanks
> L



Hi and welcome, the pics are not good enough to say anything. This bag is one of several black PS11 lately which I'm unsure about. I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS markings/logos and interior.


----------



## linhgolinh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


thanks! I appreciate the welcome and help


----------



## SauceL

Thanks for your reply. 

Here are some additional photos for your consideration!

Thanks again
L


----------



## Elliespurse

SauceL said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Here are some additional photos for your consideration!
> 
> Thanks again
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301806
> View attachment 2301808
> View attachment 2301810
> View attachment 2301811
> View attachment 2301812



Hi and thanks for the pics, I still can't say either way and I'd like to see better pics of the inside of the bag. Sorry.


----------



## fashionista1984

Is this authentic? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417610edac

Item seller: maiaram
Item #: 281153695148


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417610edac
> 
> Item seller: maiaram
> Item #: 281153695148



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## SauceL

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still can't say either way and I'd like to see better pics of the inside of the bag. Sorry.



Hi Elliespurse

Thanks again.
Hopefully this is better at showing the inside. 

I've taken pics from inside main part and the front flap and the back zipped part.


----------



## Elliespurse

SauceL said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> Thanks again.
> Hopefully this is better at showing the inside.
> 
> I've taken pics from inside main part and the front flap and the back zipped part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302462
> View attachment 2302467
> View attachment 2302469



Hi and thanks for the pics, there are too many details that are not what I'm used to see in a PS11, sorry. Perhaps there's an authorized PS reseller in your area you could compare to a bag in the store?


----------



## SauceL

Thank you for your time. I unfortunately live in the countryside and can't get to a PS reseller. Could you explain further about the specific details you aren't used to seeing?


----------



## SauceL

The ebayer that my sister purchased from allows returns if found not 100% authentic so perhaps I should just return it.


----------



## Elliespurse

SauceL said:


> Thank you for your time. I unfortunately live in the countryside and can't get to a PS reseller. Could you explain further about the specific details you aren't used to seeing?



That's unfortunate, it's the leather, hardware, stamps, lining, basically everything. I'll have to note that this is just my opinion.


----------



## SauceL

Thanks for all your help, really appreciate it. Totally unsure what to do now...hate the thought of carrying around a fake PS *gasps*


----------



## SauceL

One last question if possible...

What material should the lying be? A more polyester/silk type of material or a canvas type?


----------



## Elliespurse

SauceL said:


> One last question if possible...
> 
> What material should the lying be? A more polyester/silk type of material or a canvas type?



It should be canvas type.

There is also a third party authentication service, authenticate4u, that does PS, see links here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913035


----------



## SauceL

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Could you please authenticate this ps1? Its from a Private seller. Thank you!


----------



## wonderwoman9

More pics. They didn't attach properly on other post


----------



## wonderwoman9

Last set


----------



## Elliespurse

wonderwoman9 said:


> Could you please authenticate this ps1? Its from a Private seller. Thank you!





wonderwoman9 said:


> More pics. They didn't attach properly on other post





wonderwoman9 said:


> Last set



Hi, everything looks ok but a better closeup pic of the PS letter would be great. I expect this to be authentic though.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a better closeup pic of the PS letter would be great. I expect this to be authentic though.



Thanks!  Here you go!


----------



## Elliespurse

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks!  Here you go!



Thanks for the pic, it looks ok. I was thinking about the PS letters inside the bag though. Do you have this too?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it looks ok. I was thinking about the PS letters inside the bag though. Do you have this too?



Oh ok! Yes here is that


----------



## Elliespurse

wonderwoman9 said:


> Could you please authenticate this ps1? Its from a Private seller. Thank you!





wonderwoman9 said:


> More pics. They didn't attach properly on other post





wonderwoman9 said:


> Last set





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but a better closeup pic of the PS letter would be great. I expect this to be authentic though.





wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks!  Here you go!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it looks ok. I was thinking about the PS letters inside the bag though. Do you have this too?



Thanks again, it's authentic.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks again, it's authentic.





Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hautecouturelov

Hi,

please do assist to authenticate this PS1 for me! am hoping to get my 2nd ps item, my PS11 has been serving me well 

Item: PS1 MEDIUM IN BLACK with GUNMETAL HARDWARE
LINK:http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ack-w-gunmetal-hardware-1800-redducedddd.html
Seller:unicorns
Item No:130432
Comments: extra photos attached,

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

hautecouturelov said:


> Hi,
> 
> please do assist to authenticate this PS1 for me! am hoping to get my 2nd ps item, my PS11 has been serving me well
> 
> Item: PS1 MEDIUM IN BLACK with GUNMETAL HARDWARE
> LINK:http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ack-w-gunmetal-hardware-1800-redducedddd.html
> Seller:unicorns
> Item No:130432
> Comments: extra photos attached,
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi, is this authentic? Thank you!

There are more detailed pictures in the item description itself

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Peacock-Blue-PS1-Medium-Purse-bag/121824745

Item Seller: kayyle


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi, is this authentic? Thank you!
> 
> There are more detailed pictures in the item description itself
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Peacock-Blue-PS1-Medium-Purse-bag/121824745
> 
> Item Seller: kayyle



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hautecouturelov

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you Elliespurse


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi, is this authentic? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281155101076&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Seller name: emily_2326
Item #: 281155101076


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi, is this authentic? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281155101076&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Seller name: emily_2326
> Item #: 281155101076



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## lizz66

It makes me sad that there are so many good fakes around in this purse.  I see them rarely in person and love that almost nobody recognises my bag as they arent up on fashion.  With all these fakes being posted on fb for ALOT of money, I feel like there are more fakes than real ones around.  No wonder PS is being so strict on repairing bags only purchased from an Authorized dealer


----------



## pokeandscratch

Hello there, I don't know if this post is relevant but I am dying to find out if this ps11 is authentic. As in I have not seen it in stores or official online retailers before. Thank you! X


----------



## Elliespurse

pokeandscratch said:


> Hello there, I don't know if this post is relevant but I am dying to find out if this ps11 is authentic. As in I have not seen it in stores or official online retailers before. Thank you! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309689
> View attachment 2309690



Hello, I'm not sure if it's authentic from these pics but I think I saw a similar combination of mirror/leather somewhere recently. I can't find it right now though.


----------



## pokeandscratch

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if it's authentic from these pics but I think I saw a similar combination of mirror/leather somewhere recently. I can't find it right now though.



Thank you for the reply! So there is this combination? Black Silver and White combination? I have been dying to find out if proenza schouler have come up with this design and style. I can't seem to find it or anyone who owns it. X


----------



## chanjlj

pls kindly authenticate this PS bag.

private sale
I think its the Lagoon colour
http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/PS Lagoon

Thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> pls kindly authenticate this PS bag.
> 
> private sale
> I think its the Lagoon colour
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/PS Lagoon
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sopsop

Hi ladies!!
Can someone tell if this is a fake??



http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1092


----------



## Elliespurse

sopsop said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Can someone tell if this is a fake??
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1092



Hi, it's authentic. It's a PS1 in Mustard suede from spring 2009.


----------



## Kias1229

Please help me authentic this thank you ! 
Proenza Schoular ps11 mini saddle color 
Website: bonanza 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Saddle-Mint/120661379


----------



## Elliespurse

Kias1229 said:


> Please help me authentic this thank you !
> Proenza Schoular ps11 mini saddle color
> Website: bonanza
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Saddle-Mint/120661379



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.


----------



## Kias1229

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.


 
thank you , please see more photos that seller sent to me :


----------



## Elliespurse

Kias1229 said:


> thank you , please see more photos that seller sent to me :



Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see the closeup pics of the interior + PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Kias1229

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see the closeup pics of the interior + PS letters inside the bag.



Thank you 
I will request from the seller soon 
Thank you for your help !!!


----------



## Kias1229

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.


 


Kias1229 said:


> Thank you
> I will request from the seller soon
> Thank you for your help !!!


 
please see photos , hope this work thanks


----------



## Kias1229

Kias1229 said:


> please see photos , hope this work thanks


 
one more hope this works thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Kias1229 said:


> Please help me authentic this thank you !
> Proenza Schoular ps11 mini saddle color
> Website: bonanza
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Saddle-Mint/120661379





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters on the pocket inside the bag.





Kias1229 said:


> thank you , please see more photos that seller sent to me :





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see the closeup pics of the interior + PS letters inside the bag.





Kias1229 said:


> Thank you
> I will request from the seller soon
> Thank you for your help !!!





Kias1229 said:


> please see photos , hope this work thanks



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Large PS1 satchel in Burgundy.
Website: Ebay
Comments: Owner said she doesn't have any of the original tags and that her reason for selling is that she has a medium one that she uses instead of this one... Also there are limited photos.
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c35df28dd&_uhb=1


----------



## Elliespurse

dyingfordiorr said:


> Large PS1 satchel in Burgundy.
> Website: Ebay
> Comments: Owner said she doesn't have any of the original tags and that her reason for selling is that she has a medium one that she uses instead of this one... Also there are limited photos.
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c35df28dd&_uhb=1



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more overall pics of the backside etc + closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Piarpreet

Medium PS1 satchel in Royal blue. (NWT)
Website: Ebay
Seller: bagaddicts73 
Comments: Bought it and love the color and seller is great. Just want to verify if it's authentic. so far it seems like it is to me and I'm happy with purchase
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331008609203&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Piarpreet

So excited!  lol my first PS bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> Medium PS1 satchel in Royal blue. (NWT)
> Website: Ebay
> Seller: bagaddicts73
> Comments: Bought it and love the color and seller is great. Just want to verify if it's authentic. so far it seems like it is to me and I'm happy with purchase
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331008609203&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Hi, it's authentic.



Piarpreet said:


> So excited!  lol my first PS bag!



Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## Piarpreet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!



thank you very much!  I am uber excited cos I never really had blue things and my husband got me my first bag (celine trapeze navy blue) and now this royal blue PS1 so... I'm gonna wear a lot of blue this winter! hahahah I don't even care if it's in fashion 

Thank you again!


----------



## Piarpreet

please authenticate

PS1 Gotham Print
http://www.bag.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Gotham-Print-Satchel-41766


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> please authenticate
> 
> PS1 Gotham Print
> http://www.bag.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Gotham-Print-Satchel-41766



Hi, I'd say it's authentic. Everything looks ok.


----------



## chanjlj

pls kindly authenticate this PS bag

Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag - saffron (tan/orange
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221276827099&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

221276827099
patach115707

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> pls kindly authenticate this PS bag
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag - saffron (tan/orange
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221276827099&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> 221276827099
> patach115707
> 
> thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## whatswhat

Hi,
Can this be authenticated?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler midnight ps1 handbag
Listing number: 321199779546
Seller: giambattistalover
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8ffaeda


Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

whatswhat said:


> Hi,
> Can this be authenticated?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler midnight ps1 handbag
> Listing number: 321199779546
> Seller: giambattistalover
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8ffaeda
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## smilesalot

Hi, just wanted to double check authenticity of this ps1.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HAR...ler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-old-smoke-TPF-/106638325

Gina


----------



## Elliespurse

smilesalot said:


> Hi, just wanted to double check authenticity of this ps1.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HAR...ler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-old-smoke-TPF-/106638325
> 
> Gina



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Piarpreet

Please authenticate. The tag has the names smaller and separated and before I have seen them closed to each other and bigger print. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> Please authenticate. The tag has the names smaller and separated and before I have seen them closed to each other and bigger print.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hi, it's authentic. It's the same as post #3372.

This is the new fall-13 PS1 and they changed the names, with more space between Proenza and Schouler. PS hired a PR firm to get a new public image and the names are one change, the lining of the bag is new and the dustbag too.


----------



## Piarpreet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's the same as post #3372.
> 
> This is the new fall-13 PS1 and they changed the names, with more space between Proenza and Schouler. PS hired a PR firm to get a new public image and the names are one change, the lining of the bag is new and the dustbag too.


thank you very much


----------



## missyann40

Hello!

I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.

Item Name: 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Bright Red PS1 Large Bag
Item Number: 281159155118
Seller ID: fornewforbetter
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-P...118?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4176643dae

Thank you so much


----------



## Piarpreet

Hey Ellies. I'm sorry to bother you, but does the new version not have the signature PS that looks like a little design on zippers and clasp and hooks not have it? 

thanx


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> Hey Ellies. I'm sorry to bother you, but does the new version not have the signature PS that looks like a little design on zippers and clasp and hooks not have it?
> 
> thanx



Hi, there are no signature logo on the new one. See this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/two-2013-ps1s-vast-differences-why-827055.html


----------



## Elliespurse

missyann40 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Bright Red PS1 Large Bag
> Item Number: 281159155118
> Seller ID: fornewforbetter
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-P...118?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4176643dae
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Piarpreet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are no signature logo on the new one. See this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/two-2013-ps1s-vast-differences-why-827055.html



thanx! so helpful!


----------



## 29lexlex29

Can someone help me authenticate this ps1?? 
It is supposedly a 2013 model in pink suede.
Thanks!! 
The seller actually sent me a receipt as well but this is my first time buying second hand or first hand for a designer item so I just wanna make sure!! 
She seems real trustworthy!! 

Pics attached!


----------



## 29lexlex29

Sorry pix didn't manage to attach I think!


----------



## 29lexlex29

Ok I can only post 1 pic in a post?? Sorry first time posting


----------



## Elliespurse

29lexlex29 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this ps1??
> It is supposedly a 2013 model in pink suede.
> Thanks!!
> The seller actually sent me a receipt as well but this is my first time buying second hand or first hand for a designer item so I just wanna make sure!!
> She seems real trustworthy!!
> 
> Pics attached!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## thekaratekim

Item: 
*PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag **
Listing number: 161099140395
Seller: northchalk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...Accessories&hash=item258241cd2b#ht_564wt_1195


Can you authenticate this? TIA*


----------



## 29lexlex29

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


Hey thx so much!! Here are the extra pics from the seller!


----------



## 29lexlex29

More pics


----------



## 29lexlex29

Yap this is it! Thx!


----------



## Elliespurse

thekaratekim said:


> Item:
> *PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag **
> Listing number: 161099140395
> Seller: northchalk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...Accessories&hash=item258241cd2b#ht_564wt_1195
> 
> 
> Can you authenticate this? TIA*


*

Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.*


----------



## Elliespurse

29lexlex29 said:


> Hey thx so much!! Here are the extra pics from the seller!





29lexlex29 said:


> More pics





29lexlex29 said:


> Yap this is it! Thx!



Hi and thanks for the pics, I still like to see the closeup pics inside the bag.


----------



## 29lexlex29

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still like to see the closeup pics inside the bag.


Heyyy I feel so bad asking the seller for more pics!! Do you have any suspicions just from this pics!! If you do I'll definitely ask for more!


----------



## Elliespurse

29lexlex29 said:


> Heyyy I feel so bad asking the seller for more pics!! Do you have any suspicions just from this pics!! If you do I'll definitely ask for more!



Hi, I have no suspicion but we always need to see the necessary pics to say anything more. It's a lot of hard earned money at stake.


----------



## 29lexlex29

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I have no suspicion but we always need to see the necessary pics to say anything more. It's a lot of hard earned money at stake.


That is true.... Oki thanks for your help thus far. Truly appreciated!! ))) ill be thinking about it!!


----------



## kiwiiavieee

pls kindly authenticate this preowned small keepall midnight
thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> pls kindly authenticate this preowned small keepall midnight
> thanks a lot!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the strap.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

here they are
thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> pls kindly authenticate this preowned small keepall midnight
> thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the strap.





kiwiiavieee said:


> here they are
> thanks!!!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

yay thanks!!  love my ps!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Any word on this bag? 
Item #:111160005942
Seller:sekino21
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111160005942&kw=111160005942
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Any word on this bag?
> Item #:111160005942
> Seller:sekino21
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111160005942&kw=111160005942
> Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and zipper pull + underside of the bag.


----------



## sopsop

Hello again!!

Does anyone know if this is authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

sopsop said:


> Hello again!!
> 
> Does anyone know if this is authentic?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## epheleen

hello, can you please help me authenticate my royal blue medium ps1? thankss


----------



## Elliespurse

epheleen said:


> hello, can you please help me authenticate my royal blue medium ps1? thankss



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + overall pic of the backside.


----------



## sopsop

thank you Ellie!


----------



## epheleen

Here they are. Thanks Elliespurse


----------



## Elliespurse

epheleen said:


> hello, can you please help me authenticate my royal blue medium ps1? thankss





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + overall pic of the backside.





epheleen said:


> Here they are. Thanks Elliespurse



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and zipper pull + underside of the bag.



Hey, thanks for your insight. I asked the seller for pics but she didn't respond to my request but is insisting the bag is the classic size which it obviously is not and is overcharging for it, so it'll probably be a no go.


----------



## Piarpreet

Hi Ellie! I'm so obsessed with my medium PS1 I want a large or a pouch  hope I find a good authentic deal or maybe I'll just wait till Christmas 

Let me know if these are good:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3385463aeb


----------



## Piarpreet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b1818ef5


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> Hi Ellie! I'm so obsessed with my medium PS1 I want a large or a pouch  hope I find a good authentic deal or maybe I'll just wait till Christmas
> 
> Let me know if these are good:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3385463aeb



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

Piarpreet said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b1818ef5



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## smilesalot

A late thank you to elliespurse for your quick replies!


----------



## pokeandscratch

Hi there, would appreciate if someone can help me to see if this is authentic!

Item Name: PS11 Mini Classic Colorblock *White Black Silver 
Seller: 3rd Party Seller
Comments: Here are the photos!


----------



## Elliespurse

pokeandscratch said:


> Hi there, would appreciate if someone can help me to see if this is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: PS11 Mini Classic Colorblock *White Black Silver
> Seller: 3rd Party Seller
> Comments: Here are the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2324456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324459



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like more clear closeup pics of the front, back and inside with PS markings.


----------



## pokeandscratch

thank you Elliespurse! appreciate your help.
the front doesnt have made in italy. that scares me.

here are the photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

pokeandscratch said:


> Hi there, would appreciate if someone can help me to see if this is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: PS11 Mini Classic Colorblock *White Black Silver
> Seller: 3rd Party Seller
> Comments: Here are the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2324456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324459





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like more clear closeup pics of the front, back and inside with PS markings.





pokeandscratch said:


> thank you Elliespurse! appreciate your help.
> the front doesnt have made in italy. that scares me.
> 
> here are the photos:
> View attachment 2324560
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324563



Hi and thanks for the pics. This is the new style and it doesn't have made in italy on the front. It should have the made in italy marking inside the bag though (see pic below). Do you have a pic of this area?


----------



## thekaratekim

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.



Hi, 

I have a better pic of the inside PS letters for the following bag...
Item: 
PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag 
Listing number: 161099140395
Seller: northchalk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...#ht_564wt_1195


----------



## Elliespurse

thekaratekim said:


> Item:
> *PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag **
> Listing number: 161099140395
> Seller: northchalk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...Accessories&hash=item258241cd2b#ht_564wt_1195
> 
> 
> Can you authenticate this? TIA*


*



Elliespurse said:



			Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
		
Click to expand...




thekaratekim said:



			Hi, 

I have a better pic of the inside PS letters for the following bag...
Item: 
PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Leather Pouch Mini Messenger Bag 
Listing number: 161099140395
Seller: northchalk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...#ht_564wt_1195


View attachment 2324721


View attachment 2324722

Click to expand...


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.*


----------



## pokeandscratch

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics. This is the new style and it doesn't have made in italy on the front. It should have the made in italy marking inside the bag though (see pic below). Do you have a pic of this area?
> 
> View attachment 2324594



hello elliespurse, thank you for your help.
i have attempted to take photos of the bag. just that the inner lining is black. so its a little hard to see the made in italy marking on photos.

just an attempt.


----------



## Elliespurse

pokeandscratch said:


> Hi there, would appreciate if someone can help me to see if this is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: PS11 Mini Classic Colorblock *White Black Silver
> Seller: 3rd Party Seller
> Comments: Here are the photos!
> 
> View attachment 2324456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324459





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like more clear closeup pics of the front, back and inside with PS markings.





pokeandscratch said:


> thank you Elliespurse! appreciate your help.
> the front doesnt have made in italy. that scares me.
> 
> here are the photos:
> View attachment 2324560
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324563





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics. This is the new style and it doesn't have made in italy on the front. It should have the made in italy marking inside the bag though (see pic below). Do you have a pic of this area?
> 
> View attachment 2324594





pokeandscratch said:


> hello elliespurse, thank you for your help.
> i have attempted to take photos of the bag. just that the inner lining is black. so its a little hard to see the made in italy marking on photos.
> 
> just an attempt.
> 
> View attachment 2324908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324909



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and zipper pull + underside of the bag.



Hello again! The seller and i talked and she realized this was indeed the mini classic, which is odd but she also uploaded more pics to the listing for authentication if you could look at them. Thanks! 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111160005942&kw=111160005942


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Any word on this bag?
> Item #:111160005942
> Seller:sekino21
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111160005942&kw=111160005942
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and zipper pull + underside of the bag.





Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello again! The seller and i talked and she realized this was indeed the mini classic, which is odd but she also uploaded more pics to the listing for authentication if you could look at them. Thanks!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111160005942&kw=111160005942



Hi and thanks for the update, it's authentic.


----------



## princesseh

hi! I need advice    I am interested in purchasing a used ps1 bag.  Everything looks great, it is an older style but it has all the right markings to ensure its authenticity.  The only problem is that there is no serial number inside the bag.  I know that some i have seen have a number stamped under the leather tag on the inside...but do all of them have this? The seller says that it is an older style but insists it is authentic. Help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

princesseh said:


> hi! I need advice    I am interested in purchasing a used ps1 bag.  Everything looks great, it is an older style but it has all the right markings to ensure its authenticity.  The only problem is that there is no serial number inside the bag.  I know that some i have seen have a number stamped under the leather tag on the inside...but do all of them have this? The seller says that it is an older style but insists it is authentic. Help!!



Hi and welcome! The number was introduced sometime 2011 so older PS1:s doesn't have this. You could also post pics here in this thread for verification.

Good luck.


----------



## princesseh

here are some pics, im sorry about the quality


----------



## Elliespurse

princesseh said:


> here are some pics, im sorry about the quality



Thanks for the pics, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## hejtheathea

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac923279b

Proenza schouler red medium size bag
Seller: jassyj1981 
Item number: 321202104219


----------



## Elliespurse

hejtheathea said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac923279b
> 
> Proenza schouler red medium size bag
> Seller: jassyj1981
> Item number: 321202104219



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the update, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## whatswhat

Hi, can you please authenticate?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue
Listing number: 321201057312
Seller: thompslm3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=100013&prg=1004&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=320665888678&

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

whatswhat said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue
> Listing number: 321201057312
> Seller: thompslm3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=100013&prg=1004&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=320665888678&
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## acupoflatte

Hi can you please authenticate this keep all bag in Chianti for me?  All the pictures are listed in the link. Do let me know if you need more pictures ok.  Thanks a lot for the help. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/67zyspgi1dtbgo1/memslET8sH


----------



## MissNano

Hi Ellie, could you help me authenticate this PS1 please? Thanks so much!
Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Sea Blue SS10 Medium Satchel EUC
Seller: wanfubarks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261286450340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

acupoflatte said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this keep all bag in Chianti for me?  All the pictures are listed in the link. Do let me know if you need more pictures ok.  Thanks a lot for the help.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/67zyspgi1dtbgo1/memslET8sH



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Hi Ellie, could you help me authenticate this PS1 please? Thanks so much!
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Sea Blue SS10 Medium Satchel EUC
> Seller: wanfubarks
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261286450340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## adrian_s

Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at the below? Thank you!!


ITEM: XL Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag in Black
ITEM NUMBER: 171124589335
SELLER: cps094
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XL-Proenza-...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d7d20317


----------



## Elliespurse

adrian_s said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at the below? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ITEM: XL Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag in Black
> ITEM NUMBER: 171124589335
> SELLER: cps094
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XL-Proenza-...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d7d20317



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull + strap hardware + more overall pics of the inside.


----------



## whatswhat

Can someone please authenticate...

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Saffron Leather Handbag - Worn Just a Few Times
Listing number: 181213628665
Seller: jackieshopaholic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

whatswhat said:


> Can someone please authenticate...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Saffron Leather Handbag - Worn Just a Few Times
> Listing number: 181213628665
> Seller: jackieshopaholic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kateincali

hi, how does this look? thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel
Listing number: 161106159033
Seller:  ebebebabette
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161106159033http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Elliespurse

faith_ann said:


> hi, how does this look? thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel
> Listing number: 161106159033
> Seller:  ebebebabette
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161106159033http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Hi, Please help me to authenticate this PS11

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Metallic Gold Shoulder Bag 
Listing number: 161104440155
Seller:  beauty-to-gogo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Metallic-Gold-Shoulder-Bag-Retails-2100-STUNNING/161104440155?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D1358402625256522742%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161106159033%26


----------



## Elliespurse

dirrty_stripped said:


> Hi, Please help me to authenticate this PS11
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Metallic Gold Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 161104440155
> Seller:  beauty-to-gogo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Metallic-Gold-Shoulder-Bag-Retails-2100-STUNNING/161104440155?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D1358402625256522742%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161106159033%26



Hi, first: your link goes to a fake PS1.

For the gold PS11 with item number 161104440155 it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

pls help authenticate my new smoke!  thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> pls help authenticate my new smoke!  thanks!!!



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see overall pics of the front, back and sides.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

thanks  here they r!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> pls help authenticate my new smoke!  thanks!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see overall pics of the front, back and sides.





kiwiiavieee said:


> thanks  here they r!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## kiwiiavieee

thanks elliespurse 
though im not sure if it's a good thing to have the new instead of the old version...


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, first: your link goes to a fake PS1.
> 
> For the gold PS11 with item number 161104440155 it looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.



Thank you so much for your help, i already asked seller for mor pics.

Thank you again


----------



## kateincali

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


thank you


----------



## bubbleloba

Hi Elle! I'm planning to add a black PS1 to the collection. Would you check to see if this is authentic? 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 - Black Leather (Medium)
Listing number: 331024812178
Seller: dste2858
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331024812178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comment: Asked the seller to provide more photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbleloba said:


> Hi Elle! I'm planning to add a black PS1 to the collection. Would you check to see if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 - Black Leather (Medium)
> Listing number: 331024812178
> Seller: dste2858
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331024812178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comment: Asked the seller to provide more photos.



Hi, yes I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + strap hardware + overall pics of the backside.


----------



## sopsop

Hi guys,
authentic or not?

thank you


----------



## sopsop

additional pics


----------



## Elliespurse

sopsop said:


> Hi guys,
> authentic or not?
> 
> thank you





sopsop said:


> additional pics



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## MissNano

Hi Ellie, sorry to trouble you again! Please help me out with this one, thanks so much!!

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Satchel
Seller: stefschoen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271282054762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Hi Ellie, sorry to trouble you again! Please help me out with this one, thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Satchel
> Seller: stefschoen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271282054762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## miap4

hi, does this look authentic to you? thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel
Seller: karenjillong
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6033e70


----------



## Elliespurse

miap4 said:


> hi, does this look authentic to you? thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel
> Seller: karenjillong
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6033e70



Hi, this could be Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010 but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## mecheers

Hi, sorry for taking your time. I was checking this bag and noticed the dust bag is different from the black ones I usually see. Could you help me verify if this is authentic? Thanks! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede Satchel
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...SAC-LUXURIOUS-AMAZING-COLOR-NEW-/271284189847

Also this one:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Crackle Leather
Seller: anthroaddiction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190910331567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

mecheers said:


> Hi, sorry for taking your time. I was checking this bag and noticed the dust bag is different from the black ones I usually see. Could you help me verify if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede Satchel
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...SAC-LUXURIOUS-AMAZING-COLOR-NEW-/271284189847



Hi, it's authentic. This is the new fall 2013 PS1 when a lot has changed, dustbag, bag lining, logos etc.

Welcome to the forums too


----------



## Elliespurse

mecheers said:


> Also this one:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Crackle Leather
> Seller: anthroaddiction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190910331567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.

Also, note the hole in the leather tab means it was probably bought at Last Call or similar outlet.


----------



## mecheers

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> Also, note the hole in the leather tab means it was probably bought at Last Call or similar outlet.


Thank you so much!! I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## yolandafight

Item nameROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM 2013 PS1 OLIVE
Listing #: 141056857328
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d7a4d4f0
Seller:aspicarlos 
Comments: Please help me to authenticate this lovely purse. Thank you so much~


----------



## Elliespurse

yolandafight said:


> Item nameROENZA SCHOULER MEDIUM 2013 PS1 OLIVE
> Listing #: 141056857328
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d7a4d4f0
> Seller:aspicarlos
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate this lovely purse. Thank you so much~



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## yolandafight

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you. I just won the bid,yeah!


----------



## Ryc

Hi all,

Just wondering if this is authentic?

Item: PS1 large military 
Seller: 67thunders
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321215113561

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Ryc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: PS1 large military
> Seller: 67thunders
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321215113561
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters in the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the foldover clasp.

Also, it's the extra large size, not the large.


----------



## Ryc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters in the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> Also, it's the extra large size, not the large.



Hi Elliepurse, many thanks for your help! Really appreciate it  I have asked the seller to provide the pics and here they are:


----------



## Elliespurse

Ryc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: PS1 large military
> Seller: 67thunders
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321215113561
> 
> Many thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters in the bag (on the pocket) + logo on the foldover clasp.
> 
> Also, it's the extra large size, not the large.





Ryc said:


> Hi Elliepurse, many thanks for your help! Really appreciate it  I have asked the seller to provide the pics and here they are:
> 
> View attachment 2349360
> View attachment 2349361
> View attachment 2349362
> View attachment 2349363
> View attachment 2349364
> View attachment 2349365



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Ryc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks Ellies!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me with this one? thanks! It's about to ent! hurry up!! 

Nameroenza Schouler PS1 small bag celine gelb suede rar
seller: ccocos
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Scho...pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item35cc4144db&_uhb=1


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me with this one? thanks! It's about to ent! hurry up!!
> 
> Nameroenza Schouler PS1 small bag celine gelb suede rar
> seller: ccocos
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Scho...pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item35cc4144db&_uhb=1



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.


----------



## hoha77

Please help to authenticate this PS:

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 CLassic bag
Item No: 281178187021
Seller ID: katinaalexa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417786a50d 

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

hoha77 said:


> Please help to authenticate this PS:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 CLassic bag
> Item No: 281178187021
> Seller ID: katinaalexa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417786a50d
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi, can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much! Is it ok to ask your opinion on this bag also? Tia!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Large-/111178870207?


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much! Is it ok to ask your opinion on this bag also? Tia!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Large-/111178870207?



Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag (Large)

Seller: sekino21


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much! Is it ok to ask your opinion on this bag also? Tia!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Large-/111178870207?





k5ml3k said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag (Large)
> 
> Seller: sekino21



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## ak123456

Hi Ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this one? It is the large size in midnight.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ak123456

I'm not very sure about the inside tag. It looked different from the one in my PS1 pouch which was purchased earlier this year. How come the tag has stitches on the bottom side? 
Please help! May need to meet the seller these few days, so your opinions would be a great help!


----------



## Elliespurse

ak123456 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this one? It is the large size in midnight.
> Thanks a bunch!





ak123456 said:


> I'm not very sure about the inside tag. It looked different from the one in my PS1 pouch which was purchased earlier this year. How come the tag has stitches on the bottom side?
> Please help! May need to meet the seller these few days, so your opinions would be a great help!



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011 or earlier and the inside tag was like this back then.


----------



## ak123456

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011 or earlier and the inside tag was like this back then.


Thank you so much Ellie!! Now I can meet up the seller happily. : )


----------



## bree_bree

Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at the below? Thank you!!


ITEM: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel HandBag 100% AUTHENTIC
ITEM NUMBER: 271289028154
SELLER: cps094
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2a160e3a

Thank you so much.


----------



## Emily22091988

tem Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 CLassic bag
Seller ID: Closetsale
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Proenza+Schouler/Shoulder+Bags/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5800397F5B0A/details.html?fromSearch=true&hitNo=29&totalResults=425&page.size=24&page.index=1&facet.category=%2fcategory.bags%2f*

Thank you thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at the below? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ITEM: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel HandBag 100% AUTHENTIC
> ITEM NUMBER: 271289028154
> SELLER: cps094
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2a160e3a
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, it's authentic. The seller is *lovetatastyle*, not cps094


----------



## Elliespurse

Emily22091988 said:


> tem Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 CLassic bag
> Seller ID: Closetsale
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Proenza+Schouler/Shoulder+Bags/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5800397F5B0A/details.html?fromSearch=true&hitNo=29&totalResults=425&page.size=24&page.index=1&facet.category=%2fcategory.bags%2f*
> 
> Thank you thank you xxxxxx



Hi, the link goes to another bag we looked at in post #3486.


----------



## miap4

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010 but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Emily22091988

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the link goes to another bag we looked at in post #3486.




Sorry here is the correct link.

http://www.designer-vintage.com/Pro...&page.index=1&facet.category=/category.bags/*


Thank you! X


----------



## Elliespurse

Emily22091988 said:


> Sorry here is the correct link.
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/Pro...&page.index=1&facet.category=/category.bags/*
> 
> 
> Thank you! X



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.


----------



## twoturntables

Thank you so much in advance!!!

Item: PS keepall in Smoke
Number: 331037647747
Seller: fxybrown2
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331037647747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

twoturntables said:


> Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> Item: PS keepall in Smoke
> Number: 331037647747
> Seller: fxybrown2
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331037647747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## birdinha

Hi Ellie,
Please kindly authenticate the PS1.

Item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Raspberry Suede 
Number: 181230913259
Seller: *dinatarrab*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a323446eb

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

birdinha said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Please kindly authenticate the PS1.
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Raspberry Suede
> Number: 181230913259
> Seller: *dinatarrab*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a323446eb
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## megan_lp

Could I get a second opinion on this pre-owned bag? Thanks for the help!


*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Crackle Leather with Burgundy Trim Satchel Bag

*Listing number:* 190921500152

*Seller:* anthroaddiction

*Link: *CLICK HERE


----------



## Elliespurse

megan_lp said:


> Could I get a second opinion on this pre-owned bag? Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Crackle Leather with Burgundy Trim Satchel Bag
> 
> *Listing number:* 190921500152
> 
> *Seller:* anthroaddiction
> 
> *Link: *CLICK HERE



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the foldover clasp.

Also, note the hole in the leather tab means it was probably bought at Last Call or similar outlet. It also looks like it's a relisted bag from post #3473


----------



## pipou

Hi,

could you please help me authenticate this PS11? Thank you in advance!

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d1mu13&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rj2qs9&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rxbpdg&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27xpkc2&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2gy0ggi&s=5


----------



## Elliespurse

pipou said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this PS11? Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d1mu13&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rj2qs9&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rxbpdg&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27xpkc2&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2gy0ggi&s=5



Hi, it doesn't look good so far but it could be the blurry pics. I'd like to see more clear closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.

Edit: I'll add that there has been a number of fake black PS11 recently.


----------



## pipou

Here are more closeups; hope this helps:

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2a0nvye&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23r91jc&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zq4e9y&s=5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2088xz4&s=5


----------



## Elliespurse

pipou said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this PS11? Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d1mu13&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rj2qs9&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rxbpdg&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=27xpkc2&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2gy0ggi&s=5





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it doesn't look good so far but it could be the blurry pics. I'd like to see more clear closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.
> 
> Edit: I'll add that there has been a number of fake black PS11 recently.





pipou said:


> Here are more closeups; hope this helps:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2a0nvye&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23r91jc&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zq4e9y&s=5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2088xz4&s=5



Hi and thanks for the pics, this is fake. It's the same as several other black PS11 lately.


----------



## pipou

Damn. OK, thank you. Could you just tell me what makes you think so?


----------



## Elliespurse

pipou said:


> Damn. OK, thank you. Could you just tell me what makes you think so?



It's like I said a few pages back on another black PS11, everything is different, the leather, hardware, interior etc.


----------



## bree_bree

Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at this? Thank you!!


ITEM: Proenza Schouler Black Suede Ps1 Medium Bag
ITEM NUMBER: 261299004445
SELLER: nevadagirly09
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6a2641d

Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please take a look at this? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ITEM: Proenza Schouler Black Suede Ps1 Medium Bag
> ITEM NUMBER: 261299004445
> SELLER: nevadagirly09
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6a2641d
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## minh

Good evening Ellie. Could you please help me with this one:
Item: PS1 Pouch Tabacco
Item number: 251354953784
Seller: farmarilu
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINALI...1354953784?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a85ec3838
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

minh said:


> Good evening Ellie. Could you please help me with this one:
> Item: PS1 Pouch Tabacco
> Item number: 251354953784
> Seller: farmarilu
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINALI...1354953784?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a85ec3838
> Thank you!



Good evening, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## k5ml3k

P


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of these items? Thank you!!

Item #1: proenza schuler ps1

Seller:  ejcstlu

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221293651810?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Item #2: proenza schuler ps1 pouchette

Seller: damnedlucky

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271291237419?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of these items? Thank you!!
> 
> Item #1: proenza schuler ps1
> 
> Seller:  ejcstlu
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221293651810?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Item #2: proenza schuler ps1 pouchette
> 
> Seller: damnedlucky
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271291237419?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



Hi,

*Item #1:* It looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

*Item #2:* It looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

dear ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of the following item?
proenza ps1 large chain wallet in blue
seller: begum23
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Chain-Wallet-Leather-Color-Blue-/171147360293?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> dear ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of the following item?
> proenza ps1 large chain wallet in blue
> seller: begum23
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Chain-Wallet-Leather-Color-Blue-/171147360293?
> 
> thanks a lot!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and logo on the snap button + pics of the interior.


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hi ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of these items? Thank you!!
> 
> Item #1: proenza schuler ps1
> 
> Seller:  ejcstlu
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221293651810?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Hi ellie, the seller added the pics that you requested. Could you please take another look to verify its authenticity? Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> k5ml3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of these items? Thank you!!
> 
> Item #1: proenza schuler ps1
> 
> Seller:  ejcstlu
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221293651810?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Hi ellie, the seller added the pics that you requested. Could you please take another look to verify its authenticity? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> k5ml3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi ellie, sorry I forgot about this one 

Seller: sekino21

Item: proenza schuler ps1 large

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111186411205


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi ellie, sorry I forgot about this one
> 
> Seller: sekino21
> 
> Item: proenza schuler ps1 large
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111186411205



Hi, the link didn't work but is it the same as post #3489?


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the link didn't work but is it the same as post #3489?



Yes, it is


----------



## ADM90

Item name: proenza schouler ps1 medium midnight
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAC-CUIR-...AAiCMMwEZ2VtJN1z2Fj4s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: mrieme

Comments: Hello would you please look at this, seller says she has the reciep and that it is authentic she closed it because I said I would buy it so is it authentic or else I will not buy this bag not interested in a fake. 

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Yes, it is



Thanks, I still say the same (more pics needed): it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item name: proenza schouler ps1 medium midnight
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAC-CUIR-...AAiCMMwEZ2VtJN1z2Fj4s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: mrieme
> 
> Comments: Hello would you please look at this, seller says she has the reciep and that it is authentic she closed it because I said I would buy it so is it authentic or else I will not buy this bag not interested in a fake.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the interior lining.


----------



## birdinha

Hello Ellie,

Could you please help me with this bag?

Item name: New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Shoulder Satchel Citron Bag NWT 
Item number: 281181860302
Seller: sql2688
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and logo on the snap button + pics of the interior.



thanks ellie n here they are. pls let me know if u need more


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> dear ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of the following item?
> proenza ps1 large chain wallet in blue
> seller: begum23
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Chain-Wallet-Leather-Color-Blue-/171147360293?
> 
> thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and logo on the snap button + pics of the interior.





kiwiiavieee said:


> thanks ellie n here they are. pls let me know if u need more



Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap (marked red below), snap button logo and a better pic of the interior lining.


----------



## Elliespurse

birdinha said:


> Hello Ellie,
> 
> Could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Item name: New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Shoulder Satchel Citron Bag NWT
> Item number: 281181860302
> Seller: sql2688
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## birdinha

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap (marked red below), snap button logo and a better pic of the interior lining.
> View attachment 2364275


sure is the following ok? thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> dear ellie, could you please verify the authenticity of the following item?
> proenza ps1 large chain wallet in blue
> seller: begum23
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Chain-Wallet-Leather-Color-Blue-/171147360293?
> 
> thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and logo on the snap button + pics of the interior.





kiwiiavieee said:


> thanks ellie n here they are. pls let me know if u need more





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, I still would like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap (marked red below), snap button logo and a better pic of the interior lining.
> View attachment 2364275





kiwiiavieee said:


> sure is the following ok? thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Yikkie

Grateful for some help with this listing:

Item name: $1695 New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Bag Leather color Olive AUTHENTIC
 Item number: 122622627
Seller: nhgkimmy
 Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-16...m-Bag-Leather-Color-Olive-Authentic/122622627

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yikkie said:


> Grateful for some help with this listing:
> 
> Item name: $1695 New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Bag Leather color Olive AUTHENTIC
> Item number: 122622627
> Seller: nhgkimmy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-16...m-Bag-Leather-Color-Olive-Authentic/122622627
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## moddishh

Hello!  is anyone able to help me to authenticate these 2 proenza keep all tote?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290992269008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 (ending soon)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290992522179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Yikkie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


 
Many thanks Elliespurse! Here's the link to more photos. Hope it works as I still have problem uploading them directly to TPF 

http://s901.photobucket.com/user/Yikkie/library/PS1 Olive


----------



## Elliespurse

Yikkie said:


> Grateful for some help with this listing:
> 
> Item name: $1695 New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Bag Leather color Olive AUTHENTIC
> Item number: 122622627
> Seller: nhgkimmy
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-16...m-Bag-Leather-Color-Olive-Authentic/122622627
> 
> TIA!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





Yikkie said:


> Many thanks Elliespurse! Here's the link to more photos. Hope it works as I still have problem uploading them directly to TPF
> 
> http://s901.photobucket.com/user/Yikkie/library/PS1 Olive



Hi and thanks for the pics, they are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

moddishh said:


> Hello!  is anyone able to help me to authenticate these 2 proenza keep all tote?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290992269008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 (ending soon)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290992522179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## moddishh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.


thanks Ellies!!


----------



## xlittlepoppet

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather in Black
Listing number: 161126579641
Seller: 2thumbsupvintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161126579641?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you much in advance [:


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Style: ps1 large in veruca salt
Item #: 261301406786
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261301406786

Is this authentic? Thank you!


----------



## MissNano

Hi Ellie, need your help again 
Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Kelly Green
Seller: willowsmom
Link: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/willandskysmom/library/PS1 Kelly Green?sort=2&page=1
Thanks so much!


----------



## josepheen27

Hi Ellie,

Thanks in advance for your help, but looking to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!!

Style: 2013 pink suede PS1 medium size
Item #: 121194539890
Seller: kwal3950
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c37c1eb72


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this for me:

Item Name:  Proenza Schouler Keep All handbag
Item Number:  221298590754
Seller ID: maryread1
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221298590754?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

xlittlepoppet said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather in Black
> Listing number: 161126579641
> Seller: 2thumbsupvintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161126579641?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you much in advance [:



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Style: ps1 large in veruca salt
> Item #: 261301406786
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261301406786
> 
> Is this authentic? Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Hi Ellie, need your help again
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Kelly Green
> Seller: willowsmom
> Link: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/willandskysmom/library/PS1 Kelly Green?sort=2&page=1
> Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

josepheen27 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, but looking to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Style: 2013 pink suede PS1 medium size
> Item #: 121194539890
> Seller: kwal3950
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c37c1eb72



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item Name:  Proenza Schouler Keep All handbag
> Item Number:  221298590754
> Seller ID: maryread1
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221298590754?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## luthienbabe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks so much! phew, i was worried that's it's too good to be true.


----------



## rachrach

Hi! 

URGENT!! could you please authenticate this for me:

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Woven Leather PS1 Medium Satchel Saffron and Black NEW
Item Number: 43065
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA...S1-Medium-Satchel-Saffron-and-Black-NEW-43065 

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

rachrach said:


> Hi!
> 
> URGENT!! could you please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Woven Leather PS1 Medium Satchel Saffron and Black NEW
> Item Number: 43065
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA...S1-Medium-Satchel-Saffron-and-Black-NEW-43065
> 
> thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## rachrach

Thank you!


----------



## mxm.cheng

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Mini
Listing number: 181237395510
Seller: dinatarrab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...-Mini-Classic-Metallic-Hologram-/181237395510
Comments: can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

mxm.cheng said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Mini
> Listing number: 181237395510
> Seller: dinatarrab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...-Mini-Classic-Metallic-Hologram-/181237395510
> Comments: can someone authenticate this for me please? Thank you all in advance.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## minh

Elliespurse said:


> Good evening, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.



Hi Ellie! It took quite a long time but finally I received extra pictures from the seller. Would you take a look? Here they are:


----------



## josepheen27

Hi Ellie,

I just got additional pictures from the seller just now re: PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. I have attached it for your review. Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

minh said:


> Good evening Ellie. Could you please help me with this one:
> Item: PS1 Pouch Tabacco
> Item number: 251354953784
> Seller: farmarilu
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIGINALI...1354953784?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a85ec3838
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Good evening, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





minh said:


> Hi Ellie! It took quite a long time but finally I received extra pictures from the seller. Would you take a look? Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366615
> View attachment 2366616
> View attachment 2366617



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

josepheen27 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, but looking to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!!
> 
> Style: 2013 pink suede PS1 medium size
> Item #: 121194539890
> Seller: kwal3950
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c37c1eb72





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.





josepheen27 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I just got additional pictures from the seller just now re: PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. I have attached it for your review. Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## somo_som

Hello,

Please kindly help me identify if it is authentic one.

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo1.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo8.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo4.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo5.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo12.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo6.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo11.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo10.jpg.html
http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo2.jpg.html


----------



## minh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Buddafly

Hi, can you help to check if this bag is authentic? I have just recently bought it. There is no logo on the zipper and the clasp. Only the name 'Proenza Schouler' under the clasp. The quality don't seems to be too good 

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s160...392389693056/cc4af408bca571b37a56d9d2b30b0c4e


----------



## Elliespurse

somo_som said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please kindly help me identify if it is authentic one.
> 
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo1.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo8.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo4.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo5.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo12.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo6.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo11.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo10.jpg.html
> http://s160.photobucket.com/user/somo_som/media/photo2.jpg.html



Hello, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddafly said:


> Hi, can you help to check if this bag is authentic? I have just recently bought it. There is no logo on the zipper and the clasp. Only the name 'Proenza Schouler' under the clasp. The quality don't seems to be too good
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s160...392389693056/cc4af408bca571b37a56d9d2b30b0c4e



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more overall pics, front, backside, strap etc. It should be the new fall 2013 PS1 with the new lining, logos etc.


----------



## nic73

josepheen27 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I just got additional pictures from the seller just now re: PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. I have attached it for your review. Please let me know if this is authentic! Thanks!


Wow, I love this colour. Lovely bag.


----------



## Buddafly

Thanks! Here are the front, back and side photos of the bag. 

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s160...14af7e16addf/7e6a2e6e79dbed5143605eac68e1ed41


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddafly said:


> Hi, can you help to check if this bag is authentic? I have just recently bought it. There is no logo on the zipper and the clasp. Only the name 'Proenza Schouler' under the clasp. The quality don't seems to be too good
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s160...392389693056/cc4af408bca571b37a56d9d2b30b0c4e





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see more overall pics, front, backside, strap etc. It should be the new fall 2013 PS1 with the new lining, logos etc.





Buddafly said:


> Thanks! Here are the front, back and side photos of the bag.
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s160...14af7e16addf/7e6a2e6e79dbed5143605eac68e1ed41



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Buddafly

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Yay! Thank you very much!


----------



## mangosalmon

hi Ladies
Please authentic the item below. thanks 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Mini
Listing number: 151144386130
Seller: delb_authentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330e84e52


----------



## Elliespurse

mangosalmon said:


> hi Ladies
> Please authentic the item below. thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Mini
> Listing number: 151144386130
> Seller: delb_authentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330e84e52



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you! 

Could you take a look at this one as well? It's on a different site than ebay. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...hentic-large-proenza-ps1-in-plum-716199.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Could you take a look at this one as well? It's on a different site than ebay.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...hentic-large-proenza-ps1-in-plum-716199.shtml
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hey Ellie, can you please authenticate this bag? As always, thank you for your help!

Seller: imcpham

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Bright Red

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251360704491?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hey Ellie, can you please authenticate this bag? As always, thank you for your help!
> 
> Seller: imcpham
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Bright Red
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251360704491?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Justinnyc

Hi Ellie!

I got this PS1 bag not too long ago and I just wanted to check it's authenticity. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Elliespurse

Justinnyc said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> I got this PS1 bag not too long ago and I just wanted to check it's authenticity. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks a bunch!



Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!!


----------



## mangosalmon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi please see the photos and authentic further. thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

mangosalmon said:


> hi Ladies
> Please authentic the item below. thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Mini
> Listing number: 151144386130
> Seller: delb_authentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330e84e52





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.





mangosalmon said:


> Hi please see the photos and authentic further. thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

hi ellie can u please authenticate the following?
item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Lux Leather Wallet, Black
number: 231077887431
seller: d_archangelo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231077887431&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> hi ellie can u please authenticate the following?
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Lux Leather Wallet, Black
> number: 231077887431
> seller: d_archangelo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231077887431&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks a lot!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sopsop

Hi Elliespurse!
how about this one?


----------



## Elliespurse

sopsop said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> how about this one?



Hi, it looks ok but do you have a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag (your last pic) + logo on the fold-over clasp. This looks like a PS1 from 2010 and earlier.


----------



## sabbam

Hello!
I want to purchase this ps1 pouch but i just want to make sure its authentic.
the seller has good feedback bust hasn't sold anything of this price before.
auction link is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...494?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7697926


----------



## k5ml3k

Hey Ellie, can you authenticate this please? Tia! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium handbag

Seller: yolandachangyolanda

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cd3e3f2f


----------



## Elliespurse

sabbam said:


> Hello!
> I want to purchase this ps1 pouch but i just want to make sure its authentic.
> the seller has good feedback bust hasn't sold anything of this price before.
> auction link is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...494?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7697926



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hey Ellie, can you authenticate this please? Tia!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium handbag
> 
> Seller: yolandachangyolanda
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cd3e3f2f



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## fujishyusuke

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please? Thanks a lot! 
Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Large Triangle Print Satchel Blue
Listing number: 43518
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Large-Triangle-Print-Satchel-Blue-43518
Comments: I cannot find a brand tag along the side of the bag, so I think it might not be authentic. But I really like this bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

fujishyusuke said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic please? Thanks a lot!
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Large Triangle Print Satchel Blue
> Listing number: 43518
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Large-Triangle-Print-Satchel-Blue-43518
> Comments: I cannot find a brand tag along the side of the bag, so I think it might not be authentic. But I really like this bag.



Hello, I'd like to see more pics of the inside and the strap with hardware + the metal tag.

I think the brand metal tag is visible (just the ring) and it's tucked inside the bag. The PS letters is the new style, not for fall 2012 when the triangle print was released. As I said I would need more pics.


----------



## kiwiiavieee

hi ellie pls kindly authenticate my chain wallet thanks 
is this peacock?


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> hi ellie pls kindly authenticate my chain wallet thanks
> is this peacock?



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like midnight in the pics?


----------



## fujishyusuke

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, I'd like to see more pics of the inside and the strap with hardware + the metal tag.
> 
> I think the brand metal tag is visible (just the ring) and it's tucked inside the bag. The PS letters is the new style, not for fall 2012 when the triangle print was released. As I said I would need more pics.


Thanks, Elliespurse! Unfortunately, they cannot provide more photos.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ellie! I so appreciate your help with authenticating bags, I got that purple PS1 you authenticated for me! So excited for it to arrive. 

Would you mind looking at this as well? 

style: ps11 classic
item #: 300997160698
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/300997160698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4614d42efa

Thank you!


----------



## mecheers

I got my first one on ebay and absolutely love it!! Thanks for the help!

Also if you don't mind...I saw this one few days ago and the listing price was much higher than the current price. Just want to know if this is authentic:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Python
Listing number: 161134915145
Seller: nsyy1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258463ae49

TIA


----------



## wyprix

Hi Ladies,
Can someone help me authenticate this PS1? Thanks in advance!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel HandBag
Listing number: 271305143123
Seller: lovetatastyle
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2b0bf353&_uhb=1


----------



## sebnemeler

Hi there can you please authenticate this one:

ebay item number: 221301960202
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301960202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

listing title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
seller: luxitems4u

Thanks.


----------



## birdinha

Hello Ellie,
I would like to get this authenticated PLEASE =)

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Metallic Hologram (New & Authentic)
Listing number: 251364389713
Seller: fashionkilla3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a867c3351

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ellie! I so appreciate your help with authenticating bags, I got that purple PS1 you authenticated for me! So excited for it to arrive.
> 
> Would you mind looking at this as well?
> 
> style: ps11 classic
> item #: 300997160698
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/300997160698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4614d42efa
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

mecheers said:


> I got my first one on ebay and absolutely love it!! Thanks for the help!
> 
> Also if you don't mind...I saw this one few days ago and the listing price was much higher than the current price. Just want to know if this is authentic:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Python
> Listing number: 161134915145
> Seller: nsyy1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258463ae49
> 
> TIA



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me authenticate this PS1? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Midnight Blue Leather Satchel HandBag
> Listing number: 271305143123
> Seller: lovetatastyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2b0bf353&_uhb=1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

sebnemeler said:


> Hi there can you please authenticate this one:
> 
> ebay item number: 221301960202
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301960202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> listing title: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
> seller: luxitems4u
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

birdinha said:


> Hello Ellie,
> I would like to get this authenticated PLEASE =)
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Metallic Hologram (New & Authentic)
> Listing number: 251364389713
> Seller: fashionkilla3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a867c3351
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap (the current pics are blurry).


----------



## wyprix

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks Ellie!!


----------



## wyprix

Hi Ladies,
Can someone help me also authenticate this PS1? Thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Purple Rain
Listing number: 221301213579
Seller: lovetoshop57
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221301213579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## wyprix

Hi Ladies,
Can someone help me also authenticate this PS1? Thanks in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Purple Rain
Listing number: 221301213579
Seller: lovetoshop57
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221301213579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

EDIT: Sorry not sure why my browser tends to double post. Please ignore this post.


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me also authenticate this PS1? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Purple Rain
> Listing number: 221301213579
> Seller: lovetoshop57
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221301213579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## flapjack

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...Handbags&hash=item3386bf0892&autorefresh=true

could someone please authenticate this for me?


Thanks


----------



## xlittlepoppet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.



should i be concerned that the inside tag is definitely not straight?


----------



## kiwiiavieee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It looks like midnight in the pics?


yes thats what i thought too when i saw the online pictures!
heres a pic under light:


----------



## Elliespurse

flapjack said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...Handbags&hash=item3386bf0892&autorefresh=true
> 
> could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like the same bag as post #3665 (re-listed?).


----------



## Elliespurse

xlittlepoppet said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather in Black
> Listing number: 161126579641
> Seller: 2thumbsupvintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161126579641?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you much in advance [:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.





xlittlepoppet said:


> should i be concerned that the inside tag is definitely not straight?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. I've seen crocked tags before but perhaps it's how the pic is taken?


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> yes thats what i thought too when i saw the online pictures!
> heres a pic under light:



It look similar to midnight but not exactly? It could look different in outdoor light?


----------



## kiwiiavieee

Elliespurse said:


> It look similar to midnight but not exactly? It could look different in outdoor light?


the box says it's peacock... i havent seen it in person before so im not sure


----------



## Elliespurse

kiwiiavieee said:


> the box says it's peacock... i havent seen it in person before so im not sure



It looks more like peacock! My midnight wallet is more grey.


----------



## bobo2002

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
Listing number: 221301960202
Seller: fashionkilla3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301960202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

bobo2002 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag
> Listing number: 221301960202
> Seller: fashionkilla3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301960202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi, it's the same listing as post #3605 and the seller is luxitems4u. It looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lilybp

Hi Ellie, what do you you think of this one?  No FB makes me nervous and high shipping but takes returns:

item: PS Black Small Keep ALL
seller: fashiongirl92al 
item #:181248327987
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=181248327987&

thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilybp said:


> Hi Ellie, what do you you think of this one?  No FB makes me nervous and high shipping but takes returns:
> 
> item: PS Black Small Keep ALL
> seller: fashiongirl92al
> item #:181248327987
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=181248327987&
> 
> thanks so much!!!



Hi, this is the new season logos but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## ADM90

Item: Proenza schouler keep all
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a333e0133
Comments: 

Please look at this


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item: Proenza schouler keep all
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a333e0133
> Comments:
> 
> Please look at this



Hi, this is the new season logos but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic. (it's the same bag as the posts above here)


----------



## ADM90

Item: proenza schouler keep all large 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27da1a67d5
Comments: 

Please look at this


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item: proenza schouler keep all large
> Listing number: 171162888149
> Seller: play2win777
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27da1a67d5
> Comments:
> 
> Please look at this



Hi, it's authentic. Also, the first 5 pics shows another bag (stock pics).


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi elliespurse

What do you think about this PS11? If authentic, are you able to tell what season it is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Proenza-Schouler-PS11-/171161280169?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1120

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> What do you think about this PS11? If authentic, are you able to tell what season it is?
> 
> Seller: jolie1700
> Listing number: 171161280169
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Proenza-Schouler-PS11-/171161280169?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1120
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + zipper pull and hardware.


----------



## ADM90

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Also, the first 5 pics shows another bag (stock pics).


Thank you so much for the help


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + zipper pull and hardware.


Thank you again for your help. I asked for more images. Do these help?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/gy8e.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/rwrn.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/szbk.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/urqz.png/


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> What do you think about this PS11? If authentic, are you able to tell what season it is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Proenza-Schouler-PS11-/171161280169?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1120
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better overall pics + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + zipper pull and hardware.





stylespectacle said:


> Thank you again for your help. I asked for more images. Do these help?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/gy8e.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/rwrn.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/szbk.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/urqz.png/



Hi and thanks for the pics, it still looks ok but the PS letters inside the bag isn't clear enough.


----------



## shannoneleblanc

Hello, can someone please give me their thoughts on this bag?

Thanks so much

Item : Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
Item # : 181250636566
Seller ID : della88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...6566?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a33613b16


----------



## Elliespurse

shannoneleblanc said:


> Hello, can someone please give me their thoughts on this bag?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
> Item # : 181250636566
> Seller ID : della88
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...6566?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a33613b16



Hi, everything looks ok but an overall pic of the interior would be great. Btw, it's the double sided PS1 Pouch, not a special edition number 7.


----------



## twoturntables

Item: PS keep all
Listing number: 171162888149
Seller: play2win777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171162888149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: think the first couple photos are stock photos (annoying) but the last 5 or 6 are of the bag.

Thank you so much experts!


----------



## Elliespurse

twoturntables said:


> Item: PS keep all
> Listing number: 171162888149
> Seller: play2win777
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171162888149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: think the first couple photos are stock photos (annoying) but the last 5 or 6 are of the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much experts!



Hi, it's authentic. Yes the first pics are stock pics, we also looked at this bag in post #3626.


----------



## <3 purses

Hello authenticators, please help me with this bag. I also included the pics I took myself after receiving the bag. Im unfamiliar with this brand and unsure of what to photograph, apologize if I included unnecessary pictures. Thank you so much. Have an awesome weekend. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Medium-Leather-Shoulder-Satchel-Citron-Bag-NWT-/281188939043?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=NN6ev2in%252Bt6PQmvdczAjW7v2vao%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/g...t holder/Valentino Rockstud/PS1?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Elliespurse

<3 purses said:


> Hello authenticators, please help me with this bag. I also included the pics I took myself after receiving the bag. Im unfamiliar with this brand and unsure of what to photograph, apologize if I included unnecessary pictures. Thank you so much. Have an awesome weekend.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Medium-Leather-Shoulder-Satchel-Citron-Bag-NWT-/281188939043?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=NN6ev2in%252Bt6PQmvdczAjW7v2vao%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/g...t holder/Valentino Rockstud/PS1?sort=3&page=1



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## <3 purses

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


s
thank you so much for a super quick response. Is this a high maintenant bag? I feel its leather requires lots of care, that worries me  I have other premium bags but this one has one of the most delicate leather textures.


----------



## Elliespurse

<3 purses said:


> s
> thank you so much for a super quick response. Is this a high maintenant bag? I feel its leather requires lots of care, that worries me  I have other premium bags but this one has one of the most delicate leather textures.



Hi, I think it requires a bit more careful handling than a dark colored bag, perhaps a pre-treatment would help (see our reference lib for maintenance thread).


----------



## <3 purses

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1!


 


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it requires a bit more careful handling than a dark colored bag, perhaps a pre-treatment would help (see our reference lib for maintenance thread).


 will do, thank you so much for all the help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Ruelala123

Hello, can someone please give me the thoughts on this bag?  
It looks authentic but the seller is new on ebay and feedback is 0 which scare me a little bit.

Thank you very much!

Item : PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag (Medium, Midnight Blue)
Item # : 111205093357
Seller ID : richrach_rochel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e4570fed


----------



## yanqi420

Hello Ellie
Could you give me some opinions on this bag? Thank you very much!
eBay item number: 331046538790
seller ID: sellit-online4u
Item: PROENZA SCHOULER GREEN LEATHER HANDBAG LARGE PS1 SATCHEL BAG RRP$3,000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331046538790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Ruelala123 said:


> Hello, can someone please give me the thoughts on this bag?
> It looks authentic but the seller is new on ebay and feedback is 0 which scare me a little bit.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item : PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag (Medium, Midnight Blue)
> Item # : 111205093357
> Seller ID : richrach_rochel
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e4570fed



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

yanqi420 said:


> Hello Ellie
> Could you give me some opinions on this bag? Thank you very much!
> eBay item number: 331046538790
> seller ID: sellit-online4u
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER GREEN LEATHER HANDBAG LARGE PS1 SATCHEL BAG RRP$3,000
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331046538790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## yanqi420

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 Thanks&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## NANI1972

May I post my listing here? I have an ebay buyer claiming the item is not authentic, stating they took it to Barney's and an SA said it was not real "due to stitching on the dust bag and the overall look of the bag".
There is a Barney's outlet tag attached to the bag and I have provided the buyer with pics of the receipt from my purchase. They refuse to have it authenticated here or any where else.

Thank you very much.

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321228546249ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
item number: 321228546249


----------



## Elliespurse

NANI1972 said:


> May I post my listing here? I have an ebay buyer claiming the item is not authentic, stating they took it to Barney's and an SA said it was not real "due to stitching on the dust bag and the overall look of the bag".
> There is a Barney's outlet tag attached to the bag and I have provided the buyer with pics of the receipt from my purchase. They refuse to have it authenticated here or any where else.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321228546249ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> item number: 321228546249



Hi, it's authentic. This is the first release of the PS13 with the thicker strap and plain lining.


----------



## immimi

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this beautiful PS1 smoke medium bag please! It'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NANI1972

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is the first release of the PS13 with the thicker strap and plain lining.



Thank you I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Elliespurse

immimi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this beautiful PS1 smoke medium bag please! It'll be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2386865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386866
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386867
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386868
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386869
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386870
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386871
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386872
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386873
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386874



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## immimi

Thank you for the fast response! I purchased it from Bluefly, and recently read authenticity issues with their brand name bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

immimi said:


> Thank you for the fast response! I purchased it from Bluefly, and recently read authenticity issues with their brand name bags.



Congrats on your PS1!  I've heard about Bluefly too but I don't think they gets bad shipments on purpose, and they sell a lot of items.


----------



## Ruelala123

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull.


Thank you very much!  I will ask seller to provide more pictures.


----------



## Newbie2510

Hello, can you please authenticate these bags?

1). 
Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Purple Leather Satchel Cross Body
Item number: 200981226504
Seller: chachaprada 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb6a2408

2). 
Item: Proenza Schouler Light Brown Messenger Bag Excellent Shape With Duster
Item number: 151154920276
Seller: rolloache
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2331890b54

3). 
Item: Pre-Owned Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Purple RARE!!
Item number: 271309884872
Seller: urbanharlow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2b544dc8

Thank you!! Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Newbie2510

And this one too please, 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag (Medium, Midnight Blue)
Item number: 111205093357
Seller: richrach_rochel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e4570fed

Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these bags?
> 
> 1).
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Purple Leather Satchel Cross Body
> Item number: 200981226504
> Seller: chachaprada
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb6a2408
> 
> Thank you!! Your help is greatly appreciated



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. This looks like an older PS1 and the tags belong to another bag. The metal hang-tag seems to be missing too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these bags?
> 
> 2).
> Item: Proenza Schouler Light Brown Messenger Bag Excellent Shape With Duster
> Item number: 151154920276
> Seller: rolloache
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2331890b54
> 
> Thank you!! Your help is greatly appreciated



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these bags?
> 
> 3).
> Item: Pre-Owned Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Purple RARE!!
> Item number: 271309884872
> Seller: urbanharlow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2b544dc8
> 
> Thank you!! Your help is greatly appreciated



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> And this one too please,
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger Bag (Medium, Midnight Blue)
> Item number: 111205093357
> Seller: richrach_rochel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e4570fed
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + logo on the foldover clasp + zipper pull. We looked at this in post #3643.


----------



## louien

Just wanted to make sure...

Item: PS1 large suede "jade"

Item number: 271312293379

Seller: miniameliedc

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=271312293379

APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> Just wanted to make sure...
> 
> Item: PS1 large suede "jade"
> 
> Item number: 271312293379
> 
> Seller: miniameliedc
> 
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=271312293379
> 
> APPRECIATE IT!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## louien

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## wyprix

Hi Ladies,
Can someone help me authenticate this PS1 Medium?  Thanks in advance!! 

Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Medium PS1 Neon Yellow Bag

Item number: 251369134706

Seller: veryrare3

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a86c49a72#ht_340wt_1398


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me authenticate this PS1 Medium?  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Suede Medium PS1 Neon Yellow Bag
> 
> Item number: 251369134706
> 
> Seller: veryrare3
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a86c49a72#ht_340wt_1398



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## wyprix

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Thanks Ellie! I'll try to get additional photos for you. This seller is new and has zero feedback so I'm a bit weary.


----------



## sleepyinpink

Hi elliespurse, could you please check this one out?  TIA!

Item: PS1 Pouch 
Listing number: 271300802956
Seller: nikknak728
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271300802956
Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

sleepyinpink said:


> Hi elliespurse, could you please check this one out?  TIA!
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 271300802956
> Seller: nikknak728
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271300802956
> Comments:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sleepyinpink

Thanks!!


----------



## blackcabbage

please help to authenticate this bag. thanks

Item Name : PS1 medium citron
Link : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2920806
Seller: akane@sbn


----------



## Elliespurse

blackcabbage said:


> please help to authenticate this bag. thanks
> 
> Item Name : PS1 medium citron
> Link : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2920806
> Seller: akane@sbn



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## blackcabbage

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


ok, thank you


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Please authenticate these - all help is much appreciated!:

Item: Gorgeous GENUINE Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Tote Classic Navy EXC!
Listing number: 141108420783
Seller: vintagekitchen
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141108420783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather In Light Brown
Listing number: 161142281328
Seller: tamara_anastasia
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161142281328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tasche PS1 Medium Sued taupe/beige Veloursleder
Listing number: 151157092306
Seller: secondchance*secondchance
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151157092306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Please authenticate these - all help is much appreciated!:
> 
> Item: Gorgeous GENUINE Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Tote Classic Navy EXC!
> Listing number: 141108420783
> Seller: vintagekitchen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141108420783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Please authenticate these - all help is much appreciated!:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Leather In Light Brown
> Listing number: 161142281328
> Seller: tamara_anastasia
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161142281328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Please authenticate these - all help is much appreciated!:
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Tasche PS1 Medium Sued taupe/beige Veloursleder
> Listing number: 151157092306
> Seller: secondchance*secondchance
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151157092306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey ellie! 

Could you take a look at this? 

Style: ps1 xtra large in periwinkle 
Item #: 231090106351
Link:m.ebay.com/itm/231090106351?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey ellie!
> 
> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> Style: ps1 xtra large in periwinkle
> Item #: 231090106351
> Link:m.ebay.com/itm/231090106351?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sleepyinpink

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Hi can someone help me please?
I just received my ps1 pouch today which I purchased on eBay from a fellow tpf member. I noticed that none of my hardware (zipperheads and hooks) have the ps logo engraving that I see on other ps bag pics. Is this normal for the current pouches?


----------



## Elliespurse

sleepyinpink said:


> Hi can someone help me please?
> I just received my ps1 pouch today which I purchased on eBay from a fellow tpf member. I noticed that none of my hardware (zipperheads and hooks) have the ps logo engraving that I see on other ps bag pics. Is this normal for the current pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391992
> View attachment 2391994
> View attachment 2391995



Yes, for the current season PS removed the logo from all hardware and the lining too. PS said they hired a marketing firm to improve the brand image and this is one of the changes.

Congrats on your PS1!!


----------



## sleepyinpink

Elliespurse said:


> Yes, for the current season PS removed the logo from all hardware and the lining too. PS said they hired a marketing firm to improve the brand image and this is one of the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your PS1!!




Thank you!! Although I don't get how removing logos would improve their brand image, that's good to know.


----------



## blackcabbage

please help to authenticate this bag again. thanks

Item Name : PS1 medium citron
Link : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2920806
Seller: akane@sbn

add some photo for details

http://upic.me/i/bk/e0168.jpg

http://upic.me/i/ju/6h170.jpg

http://upic.me/i/wm/bj169.jpg

http://upic.me/i/fj/ph167.jpg

http://upic.me/i/nc/hi162.jpg

http://upic.me/i/e8/kp163.jpg

http://upic.me/i/cs/vn165.jpg

http://upic.me/i/mw/yj171.jpg

http://upic.me/i/v6/04159.jpg

http://upic.me/i/70/an160.jpg

http://upic.me/i/z4/mb161.jpg

http://upic.me/i/fl/4w166.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

blackcabbage said:


> please help to authenticate this bag. thanks
> 
> Item Name : PS1 medium citron
> Link : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2920806
> Seller: akane@sbn





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





blackcabbage said:


> ok, thank you





blackcabbage said:


> please help to authenticate this bag again. thanks
> 
> Item Name : PS1 medium citron
> Link : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2920806
> Seller: akane@sbn
> 
> add some photo for details
> 
> http://upic.me/i/bk/e0168.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/ju/6h170.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/wm/bj169.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/fj/ph167.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/nc/hi162.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/e8/kp163.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/cs/vn165.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/mw/yj171.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/v6/04159.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/70/an160.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/z4/mb161.jpg
> 
> http://upic.me/i/fl/4w166.jpg



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## blackcabbage

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


thank you


----------



## shanumberone

Hello can you please help me - is this PS1 bag real?? 
thank you so much 

http://oi41.tinypic.com/2ajnf4y.jpg

http://oi44.tinypic.com/nwc6q1.jpg

http://oi42.tinypic.com/zvydtc.jpg

http://oi39.tinypic.com/2w5n05w.jpg

http://oi40.tinypic.com/idwrnr.jpg

http://oi44.tinypic.com/2pocsw6.jpg

http://oi41.tinypic.com/25g7ae8.jpg

http://oi39.tinypic.com/f3rebc.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

shanumberone said:


> Hello can you please help me - is this PS1 bag real??
> thank you so much
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/2ajnf4y.jpg



Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## hannahrog

Hi Ellie!

Will you please authenticate this PS1? It's my first major handbag purchase and so far I'm very happy with it. I believe it is from Fall/Winter 2011 but would love to know if it is authentic.

Here is the box link to the photos:
https://app.box.com/s/u93lnwrl7ed1yyizm6lv

Please let me know if you have trouble accessing it. Thank you for your help!

xx,
Hannah


----------



## Elliespurse

hannahrog said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Will you please authenticate this PS1? It's my first major handbag purchase and so far I'm very happy with it. I believe it is from Fall/Winter 2011 but would love to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Here is the box link to the photos:
> https://app.box.com/s/u93lnwrl7ed1yyizm6lv
> 
> Please let me know if you have trouble accessing it. Thank you for your help!
> 
> xx,
> Hannah



Hi, it's authentic. Yes it's from FW-2011, the pics were great btw.

Welcome and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## hannahrog

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes it's from FW-2011, the pics were great btw.
> 
> Welcome and Congrats on your PS1


Yay!!! Thank you! I am very very excited to be apart of the PS1 club 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## huyjustin

Hi can you please help me authenticate this ps1 please? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/52795f429bfb39074708eb3a


----------



## Elliespurse

huyjustin said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this ps1 please?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52795f429bfb39074708eb3a



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather $1,695
Listing number: 251377293437
Seller: monicapaul2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8741187d

i'm not sure if the pictures are enough, but if not i could always ask the seller for more


----------



## Elliespurse

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather $1,695
> Listing number: 251377293437
> Seller: monicapaul2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8741187d
> 
> i'm not sure if the pictures are enough, but if not i could always ask the seller for more



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, the hole in the leather tab means it has been bought from Last Chance or similar outlet.


----------



## luthienbabe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, the hole in the leather tab means it has been bought from Last Chance or similar outlet.


ok thanks. i will ask the seller for the required pictures.


----------



## wyprix

hi ladies,

can someone please authenticate these for me?

Item: Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Médium Bleu
Ebay item number: 251376941939
Seller: tequilapunchy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251376941939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Item: Authentic New Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede Satchel in Royal Blue
Ebay item number: 181256665094
Seller: primaclasseca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181256665094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Item: Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Médium Bleu
> Ebay item number: 251376941939
> Seller: tequilapunchy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251376941939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic New Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede Satchel in Royal Blue
> Ebay item number: 181256665094
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181256665094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey Ellie, could you check this for me? 

Style: PS11 classic
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Textured-Leather-PS11-Shoulder-Bag-Black-45317

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey Ellie, could you check this for me?
> 
> Style: PS11 classic
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Textured-Leather-PS11-Shoulder-Bag-Black-45317
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this PS:

Item Name: Proenza Scouler PS1 Medium Satchel
Item No:200986874463
Seller iD:  trendylady_2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sho...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecbc0525f 

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this PS:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Scouler PS1 Medium Satchel
> Item No:200986874463
> Seller iD:  trendylady_2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sho...463?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecbc0525f
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## wyprix

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


Thanks a lot Ellie

Here are additional pictures you asked for. Thanks again! Much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic New Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede Satchel in Royal Blue
> Ebay item number: 181256665094
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181256665094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





wyprix said:


> Thanks a lot Ellie
> 
> Here are additional pictures you asked for. Thanks again! Much appreciated!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## hoha77

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



oh thanks Elliepurse)


----------



## luthienbabe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, the hole in the leather tab means it has been bought from Last Chance or similar outlet.



hi,

please see below for additional pictures. regarding the holes, the seller says it's like that because: "it ensures that the person who buys it wont try to return it to a store for full price back"

by the way, this is the link to the bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8741187d


----------



## Elliespurse

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather $1,695
> Listing number: 251377293437
> Seller: monicapaul2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8741187d
> 
> i'm not sure if the pictures are enough, but if not i could always ask the seller for more





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, the hole in the leather tab means it has been bought from Last Chance or similar outlet.





luthienbabe said:


> ok thanks. i will ask the seller for the required pictures.





luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> please see below for additional pictures. regarding the holes, the seller says it's like that because: "it ensures that the person who buys it wont try to return it to a store for full price back"
> 
> by the way, this is the link to the bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8741187d



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Yes when store sends a bag to the outlet they makes the hole, I usually mentions the hole if the buyer has missed it.


----------



## wyprix

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Thanks Ellie! Here are more pictures you requested.


----------



## Elliespurse

wyprix said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Item: Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Médium Bleu
> Ebay item number: 251376941939
> Seller: tequilapunchy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251376941939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





wyprix said:


> Thanks Ellie! Here are more pictures you requested.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## luthienbabe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Yes when store sends a bag to the outlet they makes the hole, I usually mentions the hole if the buyer has missed it.



great thanks so much!


----------



## chanel123

Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!

Item:  Proenza  Schouler  PS13 Messenger  Shoulder Leather Tote,Satchel  

Listing number:  121214507185

Seller:  10lampshade10

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c38f298b1

Comments:  Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

chanel123 said:


> Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Proenza  Schouler  PS13 Messenger  Shoulder Leather Tote,Satchel
> 
> Listing number:  121214507185
> 
> Seller:  10lampshade10
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c38f298b1
> 
> Comments:  Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.

Edit: I'd like to see more PS markings if this bag has them, see pic below, outside the bag and inside.


----------



## chanel123

HiElliespurse

the ebay seller did post two more photos as you asked about the embossed logo please take a look for me on her listing also I will post some here. Thanks!

Item:  Proenza  Schouler  PS13 Messenger  Shoulder Leather Tote,Satchel  

Listing number:  121214507185

Seller:  10lampshade10

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...item1c38f298b1


----------



## Elliespurse

chanel123 said:


> Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Proenza  Schouler  PS13 Messenger  Shoulder Leather Tote,Satchel
> 
> Listing number:  121214507185
> 
> Seller:  10lampshade10
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c38f298b1
> 
> Comments:  Hello, Please help me to see if this Proenza Schouler PS13 is real or not. Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.
> 
> Edit: I'd like to see more PS markings if this bag has them, see pic below, outside the bag and inside.





chanel123 said:


> HiElliespurse
> 
> the ebay seller did post two more photos as you asked about the embossed logo please take a look for me on her listing also I will post some here. Thanks!
> 
> Item:  Proenza  Schouler  PS13 Messenger  Shoulder Leather Tote,Satchel
> 
> Listing number:  121214507185
> 
> Seller:  10lampshade10
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...item1c38f298b1



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

This PS13 is at the end of the production of the old style with wide strap and plain lining, but with new style PS letters.


----------



## chanel123

Hi Elliespurse, thank you so much for your expertise on Proenza Schouler bags! now I am feeling safer to buy this bag. remember we chat about that I want the old version of this bag with wider strap and it's being discontinued? I am so glad this one is real so I can buy it. Thank again for your help I really appreciated!


----------



## Dyskoball

Hello 

Would you please authenticate this bag?

Item: PS 1 Proenza Schouler

Item Number: 231095758632

Seller: monjondavies

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231095758632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Cheers Thanks heaps


----------



## Elliespurse

Dyskoball said:


> Hello
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: PS 1 Proenza Schouler
> 
> Item Number: 231095758632
> 
> Seller: monjondavies
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231095758632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Cheers Thanks heaps



Hi, it's authentic. This is a rare white PS1 from the first season, spring 2009.


----------



## Dyskoball

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is a rare white PS1 from the first season, spring 2009.


Thnks heaps!


----------



## ADM90

Item:  Proenza schouler PS11
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...64?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c391db16c
Comments: please look at this bag

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item:  Proenza schouler PS11
> Listing number: 121217331564
> Seller:  vic-the-bay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...64?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c391db16c
> Comments: please look at this bag
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the backside, underside and closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters. Note there's letters inside "Sample Not For Sale" or similar.


----------



## kissfrommars

Hello 

Please authenticate this bag!

Item: PS1 Medium in Plum

Item Number: 171173959365

Seller: krisjohnmurph

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dac356c5&_uhb=1

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

alyssawatling said:


> Hello
> 
> Please authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium in Plum
> 
> Item Number: 171173959365
> 
> Seller: krisjohnmurph
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dac356c5&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi, this looks ok but a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket would be great. This could be Viola from fall-2010 or Purple from spring-2011.


----------



## KoalaRocks

Hello 

Please help me authenticate this PS1! The seller has not selling history so I'm worried! 

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger/Crossbody Bag (in Hot Red Leather!)

Item Number: 

Seller: rachy_bachy85

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12121625256...l4455&_trkparms=gh1g=I121216252563.N7.S2.M187

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## KoalaRocks

And also this PS11!

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps 11 Navy Bag Blogger Lover Authentic Box Bag

Item Number: 

Seller: vic-the-bay

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121217331564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

KoalaRocks said:


> Hello
> 
> Please help me authenticate this PS1! The seller has not selling history so I'm worried!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Messenger/Crossbody Bag (in Hot Red Leather!)
> 
> Item Number:
> 
> Seller: rachy_bachy85
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12121625256...l4455&_trkparms=gh1g=I121216252563.N7.S2.M187
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

KoalaRocks said:


> And also this PS11!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps 11 Navy Bag Blogger Lover Authentic Box Bag
> 
> Item Number:
> 
> Seller: vic-the-bay
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121217331564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the backside, underside and closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters. Note there's letters inside "Sample Not For Resale" or similar. This is the same listing as post #3718


----------



## KoalaRocks

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the backside, underside and closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters. Note there's letters inside "Sample Not For Resale" or similar. This is the same listing as post #3718



Thanks a lot! Sorry just realized that there was already a post!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Ellie and lovely PS Authenticators!

Appreciate your time and efforts to authenticate this new PS1 I got please:

Item Name (if you know it): Poppy PS1 Medium 
 Link (if available): Private Sale 
 Seller: Private Sale 
 Comments: Please see attached photos and let me know if you need any more! Thank you for all your good work!

Thank you and have a good weekend ahead!


----------



## Elliespurse

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Ellie and lovely PS Authenticators!
> 
> Appreciate your time and efforts to authenticate this new PS1 I got please:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Poppy PS1 Medium
> Link (if available): Private Sale
> Seller: Private Sale
> Comments: Please see attached photos and let me know if you need any more! Thank you for all your good work!
> 
> Thank you and have a good weekend ahead!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1



Hi Ellie! Thank you so much! She's gorgeous & happy to know she's authentic! She's really soft & smells good too!  thanks muchly again!


----------



## suisui00

Hello all! 
Can I have some help on this PS1! 

It's from a private sale - she said she bought it from Barney's.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

suisui00 said:


> Hello all!
> Can I have some help on this PS1!
> 
> It's from a private sale - she said she bought it from Barney's.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + hardware.

You could see the red PS1 above here for the pics I'd like to see (post #3726).


----------



## suisui00

Thank you so much for your time, Elliespurse!

Here are the additional photos! 




suisui00 said:


> Hello all!
> Can I have some help on this PS1!
> 
> It's from a private sale - she said she bought it from Barney's.
> 
> Thank you so much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + hardware.
> 
> You could see the red PS1 above here for the pics I'd like to see (post #3726).


----------



## Elliespurse

suisui00 said:


> Thank you so much for your time, Elliespurse!
> 
> Here are the additional photos!



Thanks for the pics, I still like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + larger of the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Deppaholic

Hi
I just received this and was wondering if you could take a look at it for me. Much appreciated

Name. Ps1 python
Seller.   Vaunte
No item number
Link


----------



## Deppaholic

Some more.....









Thank you so much.


----------



## Deppaholic

Deppaholic said:


> Some more.....
> 
> View attachment 2410490
> View attachment 2410491
> View attachment 2410492
> View attachment 2410493
> View attachment 2410494
> View attachment 2410495
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


Sorry about the double pictures, not quite sure why my phone does that.  I tried from my Ipad, but I am so not savvy with the new update on the Ipad.  Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

Deppaholic said:


> Some more.....
> 
> View attachment 2410490
> View attachment 2410491
> View attachment 2410492
> View attachment 2410493
> View attachment 2410494
> View attachment 2410495
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.





Deppaholic said:


> Hi
> I just received this and was wondering if you could take a look at it for me. Much appreciated
> 
> Name. Ps1 python
> Seller.   Vaunte
> No item number
> Link
> 
> View attachment 2410484
> View attachment 2410485
> View attachment 2410486
> View attachment 2410487
> View attachment 2410488
> View attachment 2410489





Deppaholic said:


> Sorry about the double pictures, not quite sure why my phone does that.  I tried from my Ipad, but I am so not savvy with the new update on the Ipad.  Thanks again!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1


----------



## Deppaholic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on a gorgeous PS1



Splendid!   Thank you so much.  Is it very easy to take care of , we are expecting rain, and I'm worried that I might/should have to treat it first before using?  Do you recommend anything for python?  Is it real python?  

Again thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Deppaholic said:


> Splendid!   Thank you so much.  Is it very easy to take care of , we are expecting rain, and I'm worried that I might/should have to treat it first before using?  Do you recommend anything for python?  Is it real python?
> 
> Again thanks so much!



Yes it's real python, but I have no suggestion for treatment. I think I remember a reveal some years ago and they had no problems with the python PS1.


----------



## Deppaholic

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's real python, but I have no suggestion for treatment. I think I remember a reveal some years ago and they had no problems with the python PS1.




Thank you again so much!  I'll google around and see what I come up with.  Bad weather this week here in Philadelphia, so I won't be using any good handbags!


----------



## chri0927628

Hello

could you please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Navy
Seller: vic-the-bay
Listing nr: 121217331564
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121217331564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Elliespurse

chri0927628 said:


> Hello
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Navy
> Seller: vic-the-bay
> Listing nr: 121217331564
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121217331564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance !



Hi, I'd like to see more pics of the backside, underside and closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters. Note there's letters inside "Sample Not For Resale" or similar. This is the same listing as post #3718


----------



## chri0927628

Thank you for the answer.
I am sorry, I didn't see that the bag has already been posted.
I requested additional pictures but unfortunately the seller didn't respond. Is it normal that there is this imprint? Does anybody here know what it means?

Thank you again, you are always a great help for me !


----------



## Elliespurse

chri0927628 said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> I am sorry, I didn't see that the bag has already been posted.
> I requested additional pictures but unfortunately the seller didn't respond. Is it normal that there is this imprint? Does anybody here know what it means?
> 
> Thank you again, you are always a great help for me !



Hi, I've seen this imprint on new colors on the PS website and in this case I think it's a color never went into production, it's a sample.


----------



## hollyyih

Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Chain Wallet
bought it from bluefly but just wanted to be doubly sure it's authentic!

I'm just curious because all my PS items have never had a different lining other than the cloth and this one is partly the cloth with the PS insignia and also a smooth/silky black lining with lines. Is that normal? It's on the back of the credit cards, in the zip lining in the back, and in the zip area inside the bag. (I took pictures of it)

Thanks for all the help, here are the pictures:























these are the pics with the striped silky lining versus the normal cloth lining:

this one has it on one side (where credit card slots on the other):




the striped lining is on both sides of the zip compartment on the outside (like the inside zip compartment):


----------



## Elliespurse

hollyyih said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Chain Wallet
> bought it from bluefly but just wanted to be doubly sure it's authentic!
> 
> I'm just curious because all my PS items have never had a different lining other than the cloth and this one is partly the cloth with the PS insignia and also a smooth/silky black lining with lines. Is that normal? It's on the back of the credit cards, in the zip lining in the back, and in the zip area inside the bag. (I took pictures of it)
> 
> Thanks for all the help, here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the pics with the striped silky lining versus the normal cloth lining:
> 
> this one has it on one side (where credit card slots on the other):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the striped lining is on both sides of the zip compartment on the outside (like the inside zip compartment):



Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic. The usual jacquard lining is a bit thick and for a wallet with many compartments I think a thinner lining was needed. I've seen the mix before but we have just looked at a few PS1 Chain Wallets here in this thread.


----------



## chanjlj

Hi there, could you pls kindly authenticate the below bag:

PS 1 Small Keepall bag in Merlot I think
Private sale

http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/PS Merlot KA Small

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> Hi there, could you pls kindly authenticate the below bag:
> 
> PS 1 Small Keepall bag in Merlot I think
> Private sale
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/chanjljPB/library/PS Merlot KA Small
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hollyyih

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic. The usual jacquard lining is a bit thick and for a wallet with many compartments I think a thinner lining was needed. I've seen the mix before but we have just looked at a few PS1 Chain Wallets here in this thread.


Thanks Ellie!  Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## conm

Could someone please let me know if this wallet is authentic.

 Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet
Seller: dpappas31
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Wallet-/121225615155?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c399c1733

What threw me off was the shape of the front flap. Only the PS1 wallets have the rounded shape but they don't have the silver hard wear on the front. 

Please and Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

conm said:


> Could someone please let me know if this wallet is authentic.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet
> Seller: dpappas31
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Wallet-/121225615155?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c399c1733
> 
> What threw me off was the shape of the front flap. Only the PS1 wallets have the rounded shape but they don't have the silver hard wear on the front.
> 
> Please and Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

PS has changed the design with/without the button a couple of times, for spring 2012 the wallets looked like the one in the auction. See our reference thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-slg-small-leather-goods-reference-thread-673221-2.html#post21654005


----------



## conm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> PS has changed the design with/without the button a couple of times, for spring 2012 the wallets looked like the one in the auction. See our reference thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-slg-small-leather-goods-reference-thread-673221-2.html#post21654005




Wow thanks for the quick reply! Thank you


----------



## ADM90

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 large
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: 

Hi please look at this thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 large
> Listing number: 380784720823
> Seller: lovetoshop0028
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments:
> 
> Hi please look at this thanks



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Dyskoball

Hello!  

Please authenticate this. 

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Medium bag bright yellow-retail $1695
Seller:  acanonica36 
Item number : 261343296921
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261343296921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Cheers!


----------



## Elliespurse

Dyskoball said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Medium bag bright yellow-retail $1695
> Seller:  acanonica36
> Item number : 261343296921
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261343296921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Cheers!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Dyskoball

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks heaps!  That was super quick! Have an amazing day!


----------



## arguspeace

Hi, please authenticate:

Item Name:  PS11 Classic in Saddle
Link:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418110&bmUID=kaUP54H
Seller: Saks
Comments: Sorry to question this, I know Saks is a reputable retailer.  I have a PS11 mini from Forward and this one from Saks seems a little different (or just been handled a lot, appears it was the last one from Saks.)  

The picture on Saks website shows a dark interior, the one I got is light.  The lack of D ring doesn't bother me, but I can't seem to find pictures on other sites that show no D ring with light interior in saddle.  The flap also doesn't feel as thick as my mini.  Lastly, the interior lining is a little loose.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

arguspeace said:


> Hi, please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name:  PS11 Classic in Saddle
> Link:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418110&bmUID=kaUP54H
> Seller: Saks
> Comments: Sorry to question this, I know Saks is a reputable retailer.  I have a PS11 mini from Forward and this one from Saks seems a little different (or just been handled a lot, appears it was the last one from Saks.)
> 
> The picture on Saks website shows a dark interior, the one I got is light.  The lack of D ring doesn't bother me, but I can't seem to find pictures on other sites that show no D ring with light interior in saddle.  The flap also doesn't feel as thick as my mini.  Lastly, the interior lining is a little loose.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, this is the new PS11 after the changes was introduced for the fall. PS said they hired a marketing firm to improve the image and some of the changes was to remove all old logos from the lining and zipper pull etc. The old jacquard lining was dark with logos while the new is the lighter triangle print you have. It's authentic. The D-ring is removed and perhaps they also made changes to the leather thickness? Is the new lighter in weight?


----------



## arguspeace

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the new PS11 after the changes was introduced for the fall. PS said they hired a marketing firm to improve the image and some of the changes was to remove all old logos from the lining and zipper pull etc. The old jacquard lining was dark with logos while the new is the lighter triangle print you have. It's authentic. The D-ring is removed and perhaps they also made changes to the leather thickness? Is the new lighter in weight?


 
Thank you for your speedy response, I really appreciate it!  It doesn't feel lighter.  The leather just doesn't feel as stiff, I seriously think it's been passed through several parties.  It's still in good shape though and I love it.  Just wanted to check since it's a major purchase.  Thanks again!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Please authenticate this!

Item: Original Proenza Schouler Ps1 schwarz black medium
Seller: machso123 
Item number : 261342933062
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261342933062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Please authenticate this!
> 
> Item: Original Proenza Schouler Ps1 schwarz black medium
> Seller: machso123
> Item number : 261342933062
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261342933062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## suisui00

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, I still like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + larger of the fold-over clasp.



Hello! Here are extra photos I just took with my phone of the inside and the foldover clasp! I'm so excited for my first PS1, but i really want to be sure. Thank you so much!


----------



## suisui00

suisui00 said:


> Hello! Here are extra photos I just took with my phone of the inside and the foldover clasp! I'm so excited for my first PS1, but i really want to be sure. Thank you so much!



Sorry I don't know why they didnt all attach


----------



## Elliespurse

suisui00 said:


> Hello all!
> Can I have some help on this PS1!
> 
> It's from a private sale - she said she bought it from Barney's.
> 
> Thank you so much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + hardware.
> 
> You could see the red PS1 above here for the pics I'd like to see (post #3726).





suisui00 said:


> Thank you so much for your time, Elliespurse!
> 
> Here are the additional photos!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, I still like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + larger of the fold-over clasp.





suisui00 said:


> Hello! Here are extra photos I just took with my phone of the inside and the foldover clasp! I'm so excited for my first PS1, but i really want to be sure. Thank you so much!





suisui00 said:


> Sorry I don't know why they didnt all attach



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## suisui00

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thank you so much! I'm totally in love with it and eyeing a yellow suede one!


----------



## Dyskoball

Hi, 

Hope u are well. Please authenticate this for me  

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Python with Chain 
Seller: veryrare3 
Item number : 251397118840
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a886f9b78

Cheers! : )


----------



## Elliespurse

Dyskoball said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope u are well. Please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black Python with Chain
> Seller: veryrare3
> Item number : 251397118840
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a886f9b78
> 
> Cheers! : )



Hi, the pics are too small. I would also be careful with this seller because they tried to sell a PS1 using pics from another bag, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/so-pissed-844953.html


----------



## Dyskoball

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small. I would also be careful with this seller because they tried to sell a PS1 using pics from another bag, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/so-pissed-844953.html


Thats shocking! Its been sold already!! So quick! Oh well. might well. Thank you so much  xx


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi Ellie, I got this from the rack and it was refurbished, etc. I just wanted to make sure that everything is good. The stitching seem to be blue so I'm not sure if that's normal for this color...Tia! The leather seem to be softer too.


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Ellie, I got this from the rack and it was refurbished, etc. I just wanted to make sure that everything is good. The stitching seem to be blue so I'm not sure if that's normal for this color...Tia! The leather seem to be softer too.
> 
> View attachment 2421387
> 
> View attachment 2421388
> View attachment 2421389




Here's another pic of the bags compared to my yellow one...it just seems slouchier. Not sure if it makes a difference on the color in terms of the material...


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Ellie, I got this from the rack and it was refurbished, etc. I just wanted to make sure that everything is good. The stitching seem to be blue so I'm not sure if that's normal for this color...Tia! The leather seem to be softer too.
> 
> View attachment 2421387
> 
> View attachment 2421388
> View attachment 2421389



Hi, everything looks ok but closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the foldover clasp would be great. The stitching looks ok.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Here's another pic of the bags compared to my yellow one...it just seems slouchier. Not sure if it makes a difference on the color in terms of the material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421394



The leather is perhaps chosen for the color dye so it could be a little different.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> The leather is perhaps chosen for the color dye so it could be a little different.




Thanks Ellie! Here are the pics...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I just wanted to make sure since it's refurbished. I was trying to figure out which part is refurbished but I can't really tell the difference other than the softness of the leather. I kinda doubt that they'd change the leather though as part of the refurbish...


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks Ellie! Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421407
> View attachment 2421408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make sure since it's refurbished. I was trying to figure out which part is refurbished but I can't really tell the difference other than the softness of the leather. I kinda doubt that they'd change the leather though as part of the refurbish...



Hi, it's authentic. Perhaps they put on some colored leather polish? The lighting in the stores sometimes makes the color fade.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Perhaps they put on some colored leather polish? The lighting in the stores sometimes makes the color fade.




Ok if that's all they did, I can live with that. The little tag that it comes with had some paint coming off but for the price I paid, I can't really complain. Do you know which season this color was from by any chance or the name of the color? Oh lastly, sorry, the blue stitching is normal?


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Ok if that's all they did, I can live with that. The little tag that it comes with had some paint coming off but for the price I paid, I can't really complain. Do you know which season this color was from by any chance or the name of the color? Oh lastly, sorry, the blue stitching is normal?



The blue stitching is normal, I think it looks like FW-13 Royal Blue color.

Royal Blue http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/fall-winter-2013-colors-819385.html#post24654856

Peacock and Purple Rain http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/spring-summer-2013-a-772477.html#post23245105


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> The blue stitching is normal, I think it looks like FW-13 Royal Blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/fall-winter-2013-colors-819385.html#post24654856
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock and Purple Rain http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/spring-summer-2013-a-772477.html#post23245105




I think it might be the purple rain. Tried looking up close up pics of the stitching but not finding any.


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> I think it might be the purple rain. Tried looking up close up pics of the stitching but not finding any.



It could be Purple Rain because the new triangle print lining and new logos were introduced for fall. Your bag still has the old lining.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> It could be Purple Rain because the new triangle print lining and new logos were introduced for fall. Your bag still has the old lining.




Thank you for all the help!! It was just that blue stitching that was throwing me off but as long as you think it's normal w the purple rain or this color then I feel much better


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for all the help!! It was just that blue stitching that was throwing me off but as long as you think it's normal w the purple rain or this color then I feel much better



Here is a good pic showing the stitching http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/1st-ps1-purple-rain-or-saddle-790862.html#post23501486


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Here is a good pic showing the stitching http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/1st-ps1-purple-rain-or-saddle-790862.html#post23501486




I can't thank you enough Ellie, lol. Always so helpful!


----------



## ozmodiar

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for all the help!! It was just that blue stitching that was throwing me off but as long as you think it's normal w the purple rain or this color then I feel much better



Purple Rain stitching is blue. It's a fairly close match to the bag color on my PS1; yours looks like it could be a little faded? Still pretty, though!


----------



## k5ml3k

ozmodiar said:


> Purple Rain stitching is blue. It's a fairly close match to the bag color on my PS1; yours looks like it could be a little faded? Still pretty, though!




Thank you! It does look a little blue so I just wanted to check. I love this bag! Already moved in


----------



## lyraine

Hi, hope you can help me authenticate this. It looks pretty ok to me (plus it's a verified seller), but I kinda want to be sure.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Medium in Navy Suede
Listing number: 221328760220
Seller: justpeachy4397
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Medium-in-Navy-Suede-/221328760220
Comments: NA

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you! Could you please take a look at this as well?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium Vintage Congac NP 1295 Euro
Listing number: 360805234426
Seller: kirchhellenerjunge
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360805234426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

lyraine said:


> Hi, hope you can help me authenticate this. It looks pretty ok to me (plus it's a verified seller), but I kinda want to be sure.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Medium in Navy Suede
> Listing number: 221328760220
> Seller: justpeachy4397
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Medium-in-Navy-Suede-/221328760220
> Comments: NA
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Thank you! Could you please take a look at this as well?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium Vintage Congac NP 1295 Euro
> Listing number: 360805234426
> Seller: kirchhellenerjunge
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360805234426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.



oh, so do i.. but then since ebay has this guarantee thing, i might take a chance, or else consider myself burnt.. too little time to the end of the auction anyway

thanks for your help!


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi Elliespurse,

Can you please authenticate the below? Thank you so much in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281222951837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the below? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281222951837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


managed to get a couple more photos. I hope it helps in the authentication?


----------



## megan_lp

Can you please authenticate this PS1? I have requested more photos from the seller, but have not received a response. Also, the seller seems to be new to eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-leather-in-black-/161166653442

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lyraine said:


> Hi, hope you can help me authenticate this. It looks pretty ok to me (plus it's a verified seller), but I kinda want to be sure.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Medium in Navy Suede
> Listing number: 221328760220
> Seller: justpeachy4397
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-Medium-in-Navy-Suede-/221328760220
> Comments: NA
> 
> Thanks so much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.





lyraine said:


> oh, so do i.. but then since ebay has this guarantee thing, i might take a chance, or else consider myself burnt.. too little time to the end of the auction anyway
> 
> thanks for your help!





lyraine said:


> managed to get a couple more photos. I hope it helps in the authentication?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

megan_lp said:


> Can you please authenticate this PS1? I have requested more photos from the seller, but have not received a response. Also, the seller seems to be new to eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-leather-in-black-/161166653442
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks like the same bag as post #3615 and the seller 2thumbsupvintage has relisted it. Last time we said it was authentic after looking at extra pics.


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks like the same bag as post #3615 and the seller 2thumbsupvintage has relisted it. Last time we said it was authentic after looking at extra pics.


Is it me or the photo or the light but the hardware is black and not silver right?

If that's the case, chipping black enamel might be an issue.
 I had a problem with my last ps1 over that problem. I loved it all the same though. 

But if u haven't seen the black chipping enamel up close b4, you might get a little shocked once you receive the item?

That's if it really is black hardware. If it's silver hardware, I doubt that would be a problem.


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.


Hi Elliespurse,

Please see below. Do these help at all? Thank you again.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/xnu6.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/dy0u.png/

_ss


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the below? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281222951837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.





stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Please see below. Do these help at all? Thank you again.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/xnu6.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/dy0u.png/
> 
> _ss



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.


Here are more. Let me know! Thanks again 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/7yv9.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/1dwh.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/rpvm.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/w4i4.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/bl2a.png/


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the below? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281222951837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap + hardware.





stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Please see below. Do these help at all? Thank you again.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/xnu6.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/dy0u.png/
> 
> _ss





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.





stylespectacle said:


> Here are more. Let me know! Thanks again
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/7yv9.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/1dwh.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/rpvm.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/w4i4.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/bl2a.png/



Hi, it's authentic. The pics were great this time.


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The pics were great this time.


Thanks so much!


----------



## chey_girl

Hi Elliespurse,

I just received a 2013 PS1 medium Krishna from HG Bags today and I was surprised that it looked totally different from my other PS1's. The logos and lining were different. Even the dust bag and tags were different. I don't have a question about authenticity but were these changes just for this year 2013?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

chey_girl said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> I just received a 2013 PS1 medium Krishna from HG Bags today and I was surprised that it looked totally different from my other PS1's. The logos and lining were different. Even the dust bag and tags were different. I don't have a question about authenticity but were these changes just for this year 2013?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi and Congrats on your new PS1 

Yes these are the changes for fall-13. I read an interview some time ago where PS said they hired a marketing firm to improve the PS image. They changed the lining to triangle print and removed all logos. The PS letters is on the foldover clasp now and the dustbag changed to a lighter color. Perhaps the old lining and dustbag were seen as too dark?


----------



## chey_girl

I don't have any complaints with the look of the old PS1 (obviously, I love it!&#128540 and I liked the dust bag as well. I was just not used to seeing the hang tag looking different, the PS letters on the back of the clasp instead of the logo, and no logos at all on any of the zippers and on the metal clasp that connects the shoulder strap. Even the tags and care cards look different! If I didn't trust HG bags, I would've thought it was fake! I guess I'll get used to it! Haha. The look of the bag and feel of the leather is the same so the minor details just threw me off. Thanks elliespurse!


----------



## IrisCole

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 181278393799
Seller: felixthecat-123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278393799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: --

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 331084151322
Seller: ynvconsignment
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084151322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: There are not a lot of photos here, but I'm unsure whether or not there's enough to authenticate.  I'm not as familiar with PS, so if there are not, please just let me know and I'll request them!  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

IrisCole said:


> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 181278393799
> Seller: felixthecat-123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278393799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: --
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 331084151322
> Seller: ynvconsignment
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084151322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: There are not a lot of photos here, but I'm unsure whether or not there's enough to authenticate.  I'm not as familiar with PS, so if there are not, please just let me know and I'll request them!  Thank you!



Hi, *1)* it's authentic.

*2)* I'd like to see larger pics + closeup pics of all PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup pics of the hardware.


----------



## IrisCole

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic.
> 
> *2)* I'd like to see larger pics + closeup pics of all PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup pics of the hardware.



Thank you!


----------



## IrisCole

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic.
> 
> *2)* I'd like to see larger pics + closeup pics of all PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup pics of the hardware.



For the second listing, seller updated with the requested pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084151322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

IrisCole said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 181278393799
> Seller: felixthecat-123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278393799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: --
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 331084151322
> Seller: ynvconsignment
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084151322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: There are not a lot of photos here, but I'm unsure whether or not there's enough to authenticate.  I'm not as familiar with PS, so if there are not, please just let me know and I'll request them!  Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic.
> 
> *2)* I'd like to see larger pics + closeup pics of all PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup pics of the hardware.





IrisCole said:


> For the second listing, seller updated with the requested pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331084151322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!



*2)* Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...d-/181278283850?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

Could I please have help identifying the authenticity of this PS1 Pouch?


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...d-/181278283850?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> 
> Could I please have help identifying the authenticity of this PS1 Pouch?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Karenada

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Navy-Blue-Leatger-Satchel-Bag-NWT-/380790599638
 plz can u identify if it's authentic? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Kitty2sweet said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Navy-Blue-Leatger-Satchel-Bag-NWT-/380790599638
> plz can u identify if it's authentic? TIA



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket. We also looked at this bag in post #3753 (the seller re-listed it).


----------



## bagt

Hi, could you help me out with this? 

Item: PS11 Tiny
Listing number: 281228470117
Seller: ariane0412
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281228470117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I want my first Proenza so I'm totally clueless about the authenticate spots!


----------



## Elliespurse

bagt said:


> Hi, could you help me out with this?
> 
> Item: PS11 Tiny
> Listing number: 281228470117
> Seller: ariane0412
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281228470117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: I want my first Proenza so I'm totally clueless about the authenticate spots!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better pics and closeup pics of the interior with the PS letters.


----------



## bagt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better pics and closeup pics of the interior with the PS letters.



Thanks! and just to let everybody know, I asked the seller for extra pics and she refused, saying that _'the pictures show everything one needs to see when looking at a bag hence puzzled by your questions.'_


----------



## Jujube

Hello!  I got this bag from eBay today.  I think it's a 2012 Purple Rain (I think it was mislisted as a 2013 Veruca Salt).  Is it real, and is it a Purple Rain?  I'll post the photos in two separate posts b/c there are many.  Thanks!!


----------



## Jujube

Jujube said:


> Hello!  I got this bag from eBay today.  I think it's a 2012 Purple Rain (I think it was mislisted as a 2013 Veruca Salt).  Is it real, and is it a Purple Rain?  I'll post the photos in two separate posts b/c there are many.  Thanks!!



Second batch of photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

Jujube said:


> Hello!  I got this bag from eBay today.  I think it's a 2012 Purple Rain (I think it was mislisted as a 2013 Veruca Salt).  Is it real, and is it a Purple Rain?  I'll post the photos in two separate posts b/c there are many.  Thanks!!





Jujube said:


> Second batch of photos:



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1  I think it's Purple Rain from fall-12 or Peacock from spring-13.


----------



## k5ml3k

Jujube said:


> Second batch of photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e330/Pegue99/IMG_0533.
> 
> I'm not a pro at this by any means but this color looks very similar to mine so I would say that it's purple rain. Isn't it gorgeous?! I love mine! Congrats on yours!!


----------



## Jujube

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1  I think it's Purple Rain from fall-12 or Peacock from spring-13.



Thank you very much, Elliespurse and k5ml3k!!


----------



## diYchante

Hi, I've been looking for a kelly green PS1 and found this from a local reseller. She said the color is turquoise but it looks quite green to me. Here's the photos, please could you help me check the authenticity.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

diYchante said:


> Hi, I've been looking for a kelly green PS1 and found this from a local reseller. She said the color is turquoise but it looks quite green to me. Here's the photos, please could you help me check the authenticity.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 2438687
> View attachment 2438688
> View attachment 2438689
> View attachment 2438690
> View attachment 2438691
> View attachment 2438692
> View attachment 2438693
> View attachment 2438694
> View attachment 2438695



Hi, it's authentic.

This is probably newer than kelly green, perhaps teal?
Teal in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread-673199-4.html#post19428453


----------



## Gals469

Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Sahara (sand or tan color) - NWT
Listing number: 201007873689
Seller: heatheryiyi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201007873689?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Hi Ladies, please help to see if this one is authentic~ thanks a lot!! Have a wonderful Holiday


----------



## Elliespurse

Gals469 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Sahara (sand or tan color) - NWT
> Listing number: 201007873689
> Seller: heatheryiyi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201007873689?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi Ladies, please help to see if this one is authentic~ thanks a lot!! Have a wonderful Holiday



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## diYchante

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This is probably newer than kelly green, perhaps teal?
> Teal in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...l-reference-thread-673199-4.html#post19428453



Wow, thanks Elliespurse and really appreciate the color reference. I agree with u, I think it's teal. Thx a bunch and happy holiday!


----------



## louien

Can you please help me with this one:

Item: PS1 MEDIUM IN SADDLE
Listing number: 321281266011
Seller: pink.catwoman.2008 (55)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321281266011?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

THANKS IN ADVANCE! Happy holidays!


----------



## diYchante

Hi, I came across this one as well, Could you please help authenticate it?

item name: $1695 New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Bag Leather color Olive AUTHENTIC
Seller: nhgkimmy
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-16...m-Bag-Leather-Color-Olive-Authentic/122622627

The color is olive. The thing is, the teal one (my previous post) looks similar to my Cyclade balenciaga. Which one do u think is more 'green'? Teal or olive? Thanks for your help


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi Elliespurse,

I purchased this on eBay and just wanted to see if you could authentic it. It's gorgeous in person so I'm sure it's fine but just want to confirm with you 

Thanks so much!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/4g62.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/lwyp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/tibk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dfx4.jpg/


----------



## Elliespurse

louien said:


> Can you please help me with this one:
> 
> Item: PS1 MEDIUM IN SADDLE
> Listing number: 321281266011
> Seller: pink.catwoman.2008 (55)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321281266011?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE! Happy holidays!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

diYchante said:


> Hi, I came across this one as well, Could you please help authenticate it?
> 
> item name: $1695 New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Bag Leather color Olive AUTHENTIC
> Seller: nhgkimmy
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-16...m-Bag-Leather-Color-Olive-Authentic/122622627
> 
> The color is olive. The thing is, the teal one (my previous post) looks similar to my Cyclade balenciaga. Which one do u think is more 'green'? Teal or olive? Thanks for your help



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

I think teal has more blue and olive more yellow in the green, it depends what shade you're looking for.

Edit: It looks like the same bag we looked at in post #3542


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> I purchased this on eBay and just wanted to see if you could authentic it. It's gorgeous in person so I'm sure it's fine but just want to confirm with you
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/4g62.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/lwyp.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/tibk.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dfx4.jpg/



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## louien

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



As always, thanks!


----------



## whtcldjd

can you help authenticate please...

item: ps1 pouch
ebay item #: 281231620244
seller: jsilver7777
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ab5f894

thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

whtcldjd said:


> can you help authenticate please...
> 
> item: ps1 pouch
> ebay item #: 281231620244
> seller: jsilver7777
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ab5f894
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

This color is from fall-12 or spring-13.


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS11


Thank you!


----------



## stylespectacle

stylespectacle said:


> Thank you!


Sorry, one more question. Do you happen to know what season it's from? Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

stylespectacle said:


> Sorry, one more question. Do you happen to know what season it's from? Thanks again



No problems, it's from fall 2012. In the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201-2.html#post22864727

and a thread about the lining: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing-785938.html


----------



## avicii21

Hi ladies,

First I want to wish all of you a happy holiday! Hope every one of you gets that bag on your wishlist!  Anyway I have one I need to get authenticated please! 

Item: PS11 Classic - Saddle
Listing number: 181278393799 
Seller: felixthecat-123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278393799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I already bought it and received it, but I bought one in 2011 from thecorner.com and this one (not sure what year it was purchased in) feels a bit different, for some reason. The leather feels nice, but it's thinner and softer (the bag bottom sags when I put something in it) and the strap has less holes too. 

I got a really good deal on it, so I'm kind of skeptical. So I was hoping for you experts to help me understand.. Did they just change the quality? Are there any differences in versions? Or is the bag not authentic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

avicii21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First I want to wish all of you a happy holiday! Hope every one of you gets that bag on your wishlist!  Anyway I have one I need to get authenticated please!
> 
> Item: PS11 Classic - Saddle
> Listing number: 181278393799
> Seller: felixthecat-123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278393799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I already bought it and received it, but I bought one in 2011 from thecorner.com and this one (not sure what year it was purchased in) feels a bit different, for some reason. The leather feels nice, but it's thinner and softer (the bag bottom sags when I put something in it) and the strap has less holes too.
> 
> I got a really good deal on it, so I'm kind of skeptical. So I was hoping for you experts to help me understand.. Did they just change the quality? Are there any differences in versions? Or is the bag not authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

PS has changed the leather several times on the PS11, the first ones from 2011 was described as bullhide. See the reference lib here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201.html#post18515066
Perhaps this is the difference?

and Congrats and Happy Holidays!


----------



## avicii21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> PS has changed the leather several times on the PS11, the first ones from 2011 was described as bullhide. See the reference lib here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...s11-reference-thread-673201.html#post18515066
> Perhaps this is the difference?
> 
> and Congrats and Happy Holidays!



Hi Elliespurse,

Thank you so much! What a relief. Yes, that might explain the difference in how it feels. Thanks for the link! But do you know why this bag that I just bought only has 3 holes on the strap? The one I have had 5 (so I can wear it shorter), and looking through the thread you shared with me, looks like they all have 5 holes too.. so it's a bit odd?

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

avicii21 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Thank you so much! What a relief. Yes, that might explain the difference in how it feels. Thanks for the link! But do you know why this bag that I just bought only has 3 holes on the strap? The one I have had 5 (so I can wear it shorter), and looking through the thread you shared with me, looks like they all have 5 holes too.. so it's a bit odd?
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm not sure why it has only 3 holes, but the bags are handmade and has some differences.


----------



## whtcldjd

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This color is from fall-12 or spring-13.


 
thanks so much elliespurse!


----------



## Thedreambank

Hello 
Merry christmas at first!!!!! ^^
I want to get authenticated for my ps1
It is ps1 medium in midnight
I attached the photos!
Thank you so much for helping me!!! >33


----------



## Thedreambank

More pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Thedreambank said:


> Hello
> Merry christmas at first!!!!! ^^
> I want to get authenticated for my ps1
> It is ps1 medium in midnight
> I attached the photos!
> Thank you so much for helping me!!! >33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440693
> View attachment 2440694
> View attachment 2440696
> View attachment 2440699
> View attachment 2440702
> View attachment 2440706





Thedreambank said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440707
> View attachment 2440708
> View attachment 2440709
> View attachment 2440712
> View attachment 2440714
> View attachment 2440715



Hi, it's authentic.

And it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## stylespectacle

Elliespurse said:


> No problems, it's from fall 2012. In the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201-2.html#post22864727
> 
> and a thread about the lining: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing-785938.html


Thanks so much!


----------



## Thedreambank

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> And it's gorgeous  Congrats!



Thank you soooo much Ellie >33


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! Can you take a look at these two bags for me? My sister is looking for a laptop/work bag and she has her mind set on getting a large PS1. Thanks! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1...Large/ Crossbody Satchel..Taupe 
Seller: guccigirl1016
Listing Number: 261359113458
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda3794f2

Item: Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Handbag NWT
Seller: peggylowery
Listing Number: 281234615241
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ae3abc9


----------



## Elliespurse

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! Can you take a look at these two bags for me? My sister is looking for a laptop/work bag and she has her mind set on getting a large PS1. Thanks!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1...Large/ Crossbody Satchel..Taupe
> Seller: guccigirl1016
> Listing Number: 261359113458
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda3794f2
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Handbag NWT
> Seller: peggylowery
> Listing Number: 281234615241
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ae3abc9



Hi,
*1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. 

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! Can you take a look at these two bags for me? My sister is looking for a laptop/work bag and she has her mind set on getting a large PS1. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1...Large/ Crossbody Satchel..Taupe
> Seller: guccigirl1016
> Listing Number: 261359113458
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda3794f2
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Handbag NWT
> Seller: peggylowery
> Listing Number: 281234615241
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ae3abc9


Hi sorry I just wanted to say that in regards to the PS1 and the problems of screws falling out etc in my opinion the bag isn't suited for a work/laptop bag at all, even in the large sizes, especially if you over stuff it (which will most likely happen if you use it as a work bag). 

I wanted to do the same as well but after reading up about the bag I wouldn't take any chances. For the large sizes your looking at two and a half grand (well in Australian dollars) plus shipping/any taxes if you're importing it and honestly, I don't think any bag that expensive should be used to carry heavy things its just too much of a gamble. If you want to bag to last and not have any difficulties I'd say don't use it as a work/study bag. Keep it fairly light and be gentle with it. 

Anyway, thats just my opinion but I hope you do take in some of what I said, I'd hate for you to have problems with such a beautiful/expensive bag.


----------



## whtcldjd

item: ps11 mini classic shoulder bag
seller: vintageloveee
listing: 171204331021
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dc92c60d

thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

whtcldjd said:


> item: ps11 mini classic shoulder bag
> seller: vintageloveee
> listing: 171204331021
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dc92c60d
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## whtcldjd

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


 
thanks! i had a feeling but just wanted to make sure.  i'll be sure to report it too.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item for me.

Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER MINI PS1 MESSENGER BAG
Item Number: 281144729123
Seller: remixclothingcompany639
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4175881e23

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this item for me.
> 
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER MINI PS1 MESSENGER BAG
> Item Number: 281144729123
> Seller: remixclothingcompany639
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4175881e23
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## ADM90

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251412601193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please look at this Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Listing number:
> Seller:  imessemaker
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251412601193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please look at this Thank you



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## ADM90

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you so much, I was almost buying it. Thank you


----------



## ADM90

Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-proenza-schouler/id-1005197180/

Please look at this

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Keep all
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link: http://www.dba.dk/shopper-proenza-schouler/id-1005197180/
> 
> Please look at this
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see:
- better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket.
- PS letters on the strap.
- pics of the backside, underside and inside.


----------



## CallMeSteph

dyingfordiorr said:


> Hi sorry I just wanted to say that in regards to the PS1 and the problems of screws falling out etc in my opinion the bag isn't suited for a work/laptop bag at all, even in the large sizes, especially if you over stuff it (which will most likely happen if you use it as a work bag).
> 
> I wanted to do the same as well but after reading up about the bag I wouldn't take any chances. For the large sizes your looking at two and a half grand (well in Australian dollars) plus shipping/any taxes if you're importing it and honestly, I don't think any bag that expensive should be used to carry heavy things its just too much of a gamble. If you want to bag to last and not have any difficulties I'd say don't use it as a work/study bag. Keep it fairly light and be gentle with it.
> 
> Anyway, thats just my opinion but I hope you do take in some of what I said, I'd hate for you to have problems with such a beautiful/expensive bag.




Thank you so much! That is actually super helpful! I told her and she said she just loves the way it looks and will get another bag for work then lol


----------



## CallMeSteph

Elliespurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you so much! I've asked for more pics, nothing yet but hopefully they'll send some soon!  thank you again for all your help!!


----------



## pradapiggy

Item: PS1 Pouch
Listing number: 271356001709
Seller: camen9992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271356001709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I was just unsure of this one because it doesn't say anything about authenticity and the name is spelled incorrectly...  
And the brand is written in all caps in the Pouch like "PROENZA SCHOULER" as opposed to the Medium PS1s where they are written like "Proenza Schouler" so that throws me off too!

And this one, which is listed as "bronze" but it looks like Smoke?

Item: PS1 Pouch
Listing number: 231100429581
Seller: cmurphyla5obv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cea8b50d

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

pradapiggy said:


> *1)*
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 271356001709
> Seller: camen9992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271356001709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I was just unsure of this one because it doesn't say anything about authenticity and the name is spelled incorrectly...
> And the brand is written in all caps in the Pouch like "PROENZA SCHOULER" as opposed to the Medium PS1s where they are written like "Proenza Schouler" so that throws me off too!
> 
> 
> *2)*
> And this one, which is listed as "bronze" but it looks like Smoke?
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 231100429581
> Seller: cmurphyla5obv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cea8b50d
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. The link brings up another bag, but I looked at Listing number: 271356001709


*2)* It's authentic. It looks like Bronze in most of the pics and I'm assuming all pics are on the same bag.


----------



## jav821

Hi, please help authenticate thanks in advance.

Item: Proenza Schouler Medium Tobacco Suede PS1
Listing number: Product ID #PS.G1203.02
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/medium_tobacco_suede_ps1


----------



## Elliespurse

jav821 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium Tobacco Suede PS1
> Listing number: Product ID #PS.G1203.02
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/medium_tobacco_suede_ps1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jav821

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much


----------



## krdubs

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping for an opinion on this eBay listing for a black leather ps1:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d0100740


Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

krdubs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping for an opinion on this eBay listing for a black leather ps1:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d0100740
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside pocket and PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## krdubs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside pocket and PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


I have emailed for photos, hopefully they get back to me in time....


----------



## pradapiggy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. The link brings up another bag, but I looked at Listing number: 271356001709
> 
> 
> *2)* It's authentic. It looks like Bronze in most of the pics and I'm assuming all pics are on the same bag.


Hey Elliespurse, thanks so much for your quick reply!
The seller attached the requested photos... what do you think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271356001709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hopefully the link works this time!


----------



## Elliespurse

pradapiggy said:


> *1)*
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 271356001709
> Seller: camen9992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271356001709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I was just unsure of this one because it doesn't say anything about authenticity and the name is spelled incorrectly...
> And the brand is written in all caps in the Pouch like "PROENZA SCHOULER" as opposed to the Medium PS1s where they are written like "Proenza Schouler" so that throws me off too!
> 
> And this one, which is listed as "bronze" but it looks like Smoke?
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 231100429581
> Seller: cmurphyla5obv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cea8b50d
> 
> Thank you in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. The link brings up another bag, but I looked at Listing number: 271356001709
> 
> 
> *2)* It's authentic. It looks like Bronze in most of the pics and I'm assuming all pics are on the same bag.





pradapiggy said:


> Hey Elliespurse, thanks so much for your quick reply!
> The seller attached the requested photos... what do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271356001709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hopefully the link works this time!



Hi, *1)* Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## lilmis

Item: PS1 Medium Peacock Blue
Listing Number: 141129548226
Seller: VIPConsignment
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141129548226&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:PH:3160

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

lilmis said:


> Item: PS1 Medium Peacock Blue
> Listing Number: 141129548226
> Seller: VIPConsignment
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141129548226&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:PH:3160
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mimi79

Dear Ellispurse, I purchased a proenza schouler ps1 from a girl who told me to have done verify here from you, as I had some doubts about its authenticity, I send you the photos so that you can give me your opinion. Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!

Item Name: ps1
Link. n / a
Seller: Private chey
Comments:


----------



## lilmis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks Elliespurse! 

Just one more question, why is it that there are 2 kinds of logo for PS1? Some are ALL Caps, some are not. Then the back of the clasp, some logo then some are Proenza Schouler wordings? And when will it come with authenticity card? Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

mimi79 said:


> Dear Ellispurse, I purchased a proenza schouler ps1 from a girl who told me to have done verify here from you, as I had some doubts about its authenticity, I send you the photos so that you can give me your opinion. Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!
> 
> Item Name: ps1
> Link. n / a
> Seller: Private chey
> Comments:



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilmis said:


> Thanks Elliespurse!
> 
> Just one more question, why is it that there are 2 kinds of logo for PS1? Some are ALL Caps, some are not. Then the back of the clasp, some logo then some are Proenza Schouler wordings? And when will it come with authenticity card? Thanks.



Hi, PS changed the letters for fall 2013 bags. The old logo and lining of the bags are replaced with triangle print and lower caps letters. I think they wanted to simplify the PS company image with just having letters and triangle print? Logo, letters and triangle print would perhaps been too much? I think they are working on some authenticity card for the future.


----------



## krdubs

Hi Elliespurse,

Thanks for all the questions you answer for us!

In regards to what you were saying about the new branding for fall/13, does this line up?


----------



## krdubs

Sorry, meant to attach this one as well:

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

krdubs said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Thanks for all the questions you answer for us!
> 
> In regards to what you were saying about the new branding for fall/13, does this line up?





krdubs said:


> Sorry, meant to attach this one as well:
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Hi, yes this is the new style for fall 2013 onwards.


----------



## lilmis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, PS changed the letters for fall 2013 bags. The old logo and lining of the bags are replaced with triangle print and lower caps letters. I think they wanted to simplify the PS company image with just having letters and triangle print? Logo, letters and triangle print would perhaps been too much? I think they are working on some authenticity card for the future.


Oh that's why, I was a bit confused, I thought the new designs were fake. Anyway, thanks for your help =)


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! I just got this bag from a private sale. Can you take a look at it? Thank you!

PS1 extra large


----------



## CallMeSteph

And a few more.. 








Hope these are enough photos! I only have a PS1 medium which seems so different so i just want to make sure. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! I just got this bag from a private sale. Can you take a look at it? Thank you!
> 
> PS1 extra large
> 
> View attachment 2450753
> View attachment 2450754
> View attachment 2450755
> View attachment 2450756
> View attachment 2450757
> View attachment 2450758





CallMeSteph said:


> And a few more..
> View attachment 2450759
> View attachment 2450761
> View attachment 2450767
> View attachment 2450771
> View attachment 2450773
> View attachment 2450774
> 
> 
> Hope these are enough photos! I only have a PS1 medium which seems so different so i just want to make sure. Thank you so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your XL PS1


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1325-PROENZ...G-/321290628119?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

Hi there, could someone help me with identifying whether or not this is authentic? The leather looks odd, so I am dubious.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1325-PROENZ...G-/321290628119?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> 
> Hi there, could someone help me with identifying whether or not this is authentic? The leather looks odd, so I am dubious.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats on your XL PS1




Thank you so much!!! Now that I have an xl I'm trying to complete it with finding a large lol. Thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## hoxtonchick

Hi all,
Please could you authenticate this bag for me? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171208894303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

hoxtonchick said:


> Hi all,
> Please could you authenticate this bag for me?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171208894303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> thanks



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## hoxtonchick

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


thanks so much


----------



## austin0607

Woohoo, my first PS finally arrived!  Bought it from a B&M retailer but I know it's a return so I want to be sure of authenticity.  Hope you can advise


----------



## Elliespurse

austin0607 said:


> Woohoo, my first PS finally arrived!  Bought it from a B&M retailer but I know it's a return so I want to be sure of authenticity.  Hope you can advise



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## austin0607

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thanks so much Elliespurse!


----------



## miriameng

Hi, I just got one ps1 medium bag which is on sale. Could you authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4278462486.html


----------



## Elliespurse

miriameng said:


> Hi, I just got one ps1 medium bag which is on sale. Could you authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4278462486.html



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## catou

Hi there, could you please authenticate this one for me please? 

Item: PS11 leather clutch
Listing number: 271367717339
Seller: tomikah1sharon 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271367717339

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

catou said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: PS11 leather clutch
> Listing number: 271367717339
> Seller: tomikah1sharon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271367717339
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## b.Jane

Hi pls help:

Item proenza schouler ps11 tiny oil slick
Item no 271363910993
Seller macalis
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/271363910993?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P..._trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276&autorefresh=true

Could I have someone authenticate?  Thank you. This forum is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Elliespurse

b.Jane said:


> Hi pls help:
> 
> Item proenza schouler ps11 tiny oil slick
> Item no 271363910993
> Seller macalis
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/271363910993?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P..._trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276&autorefresh=true
> 
> Could I have someone authenticate?  Thank you. This forum is a wonderful resource.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## catou

catou said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: PS11 leather clutch
> Listing number: 271367717339
> Seller: tomikah1sharon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271367717339
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.



Hi Elliespurse,

Here are the addtional pics from the seller. Cheers!


----------



## Elliespurse

catou said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: PS11 leather clutch
> Listing number: 271367717339
> Seller: tomikah1sharon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271367717339
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.





catou said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Here are the addtional pics from the seller. Cheers!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## surakool

Hi, could you authenticate this for me please 





















TIA!!


----------



## Elliespurse

surakool said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this for me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## catou

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## cas12345

Hi, I would like someone to authenticate this bag please.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in black
item number: 111256661823
seller: calloolah
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111256661823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank You!


----------



## Elliespurse

cas12345 said:


> Hi, I would like someone to authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in black
> item number: 111256661823
> seller: calloolah
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111256661823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank You!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## cas12345

Thank you! I will try to get additional pictures.


----------



## cas12345

HI, the seller added more pictures as I requested including logo

item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in black
item number: 111256661823
seller: calloolah
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111256661823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank You!


----------



## Elliespurse

cas12345 said:


> Hi, I would like someone to authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in black
> item number: 111256661823
> seller: calloolah
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111256661823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank You!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





cas12345 said:


> Thank you! I will try to get additional pictures.





cas12345 said:


> HI, the seller added more pictures as I requested including logo
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in black
> item number: 111256661823
> seller: calloolah
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111256661823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank You!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## sugarikky

hye i need your help with this:

item : proenza schouler PS1 medium
link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Borsa-Ba...Donna_Borse&hash=item3389b759f3#ht_139wt_1238
seller: bstar81rosa

thanks in advance. xoxo


----------



## Elliespurse

sugarikky said:


> hye i need your help with this:
> 
> item : proenza schouler PS1 medium
> link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Borsa-Ba...Donna_Borse&hash=item3389b759f3#ht_139wt_1238
> seller: bstar81rosa
> 
> thanks in advance. xoxo



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sugarikky

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thanks elliespurse


----------



## lvoe nyc

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.  

Large keep all  in kelly green 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/4280865875.html
I know I don't have all of the pictures for authentication,  I'm not familiar with PS, so I'm not entirely sure what to ask for.  
I think I'd need the proenza schouler print inside the bag.   Do I need the rivets on the back?  Please let me know what pictures are needed.   
Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lvoe nyc said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Large keep all  in kelly green
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/4280865875.html
> I know I don't have all of the pictures for authentication,  I'm not familiar with PS, so I'm not entirely sure what to ask for.
> I think I'd need the proenza schouler print inside the bag.   Do I need the rivets on the back?  Please let me know what pictures are needed.
> Thank you so much!!!!!



Hi, I'd like to see better overall pics (front, side, backside, underside) and closeup pics of the strap metal logo, PS letters under the flap, PS letters inside the bag, logo on the fold-over clasp and zipper pull. Also, the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).

Kelly green bags are about three years old now.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts, just got my beauty and confident it is authentic as I purchased from a trustworthy friend, However I do always value your opinion and would like to verify authenticity. THANK YOU!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts, just got my beauty and confident it is authentic as I purchased from a trustworthy friend, However I do always value your opinion and would like to verify authenticity. THANK YOU!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1!



Yay!! Thanks so much Elliespurse . I have officially joined the club!


----------



## thithi

I received a bag recently and want to confirm authenticity.  Please take a look and let me know.  TIA!  PLease let me know if you need any additional photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

thithi said:


> I received a bag recently and want to confirm authenticity.  Please take a look and let me know.  TIA!  PLease let me know if you need any additional photos.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## ritualhour

Hi,

I'd like to get this Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel in Black authenticated. It's not in its best condition anymore, but I really hope the details are recognizable!

Here are some photos I've taken:

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image1.jpeg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image.jpeg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image5.jpeg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image6.jpeg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image4.jpeg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image3.jpeg

Thank you, any form of help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

ritualhour said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to get this Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Satchel in Black authenticated. It's not in its best condition anymore, but I really hope the details are recognizable!
> 
> Here are some photos I've taken:
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image1.jpeg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image.jpeg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image5.jpeg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image6.jpeg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image4.jpeg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd124/Jokeke/image3.jpeg
> 
> Thank you, any form of help would be greatly appreciated!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## wonderwoman9

item black ps11
item # 201021263345
seller  obscura14 
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecdcd0df1




thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

wonderwoman9 said:


> item black ps11
> item # 201021263345
> seller  obscura14
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecdcd0df1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + strap hardware + underside of the bag.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + strap hardware + underside of the bag.




thank you!


----------



## carrotlamb

Item:  New Proenza Schouler Leather Medium PS1 Red Paprik Bag
Listing number:  201023317743
Seller:  shop_authenticfashion4less
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201023317743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:  hi experts, pls help authenticate this bag.  thx a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Item:  New Proenza Schouler Leather Medium PS1 Red Paprik Bag
> Listing number:  201023317743
> Seller:  shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201023317743?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  hi experts, pls help authenticate this bag.  thx a lot



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## carrotlamb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 thank you so much Elliespurse


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + strap hardware + underside of the bag.



Got these if they help


----------



## Elliespurse

wonderwoman9 said:


> item black ps11
> item # 201021263345
> seller  obscura14
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...345?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecdcd0df1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + strap hardware + underside of the bag.





wonderwoman9 said:


> thank you!





wonderwoman9 said:


> Got these if they help



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.





Thank you so much!!! I appreciate your help very much!


----------



## lvoe nyc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see better overall pics (front, side, backside, underside) and closeup pics of the strap metal logo, PS letters under the flap, PS letters inside the bag, logo on the fold-over clasp and zipper pull. Also, the first pic shows another bag (stock pic).
> 
> Kelly green bags are about three years old now.



Hi these are the pictures she sent me.  
The first picture looks like a suede bag right,  she's selling a leather bag, I'm guessing that's the only stock picture she could find and posted it.  
I think I'll still need the zipper pull and ps letters under the flap I'll ask for those now.  
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lvoe nyc said:


> Hi these are the pictures she sent me.
> The first picture looks like a suede bag right,  she's selling a leather bag, I'm guessing that's the only stock picture she could find and posted it.
> I think I'll still need the zipper pull and ps letters under the flap I'll ask for those now.
> Thank you so much!!!



Hi, everything looks ok so far but the rest of the pics would be great.


----------



## lvoe nyc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far but the rest of the pics would be great.



Thank you so much!! I'll post those once she replies.  Thank you!


----------



## lvoe nyc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far but the rest of the pics would be great.




I think I may still need the zipper pull and under the metal tab.   
Can you authenticate with just these?  
Thank you!!!


----------



## lvoe nyc

Forgot these two


----------



## Elliespurse

lvoe nyc said:


> I think I may still need the zipper pull and under the metal tab.
> Can you authenticate with just these?
> Thank you!!!





lvoe nyc said:


> Forgot these two



Thanks the logo on the fold-over clasp would be great but everything looks ok so far.


----------



## lvoe nyc

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks the logo on the fold-over clasp would be great but everything looks ok so far.



Thank you so much for your time!! I know you do this for free and I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lvoe nyc said:


> Hi these are the pictures she sent me.
> The first picture looks like a suede bag right,  she's selling a leather bag, I'm guessing that's the only stock picture she could find and posted it.
> I think I'll still need the zipper pull and ps letters under the flap I'll ask for those now.
> Thank you so much!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far but the rest of the pics would be great.





lvoe nyc said:


> Thank you so much!! I'll post those once she replies.  Thank you!





lvoe nyc said:


> I think I may still need the zipper pull and under the metal tab.
> Can you authenticate with just these?
> Thank you!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks the logo on the fold-over clasp would be great but everything looks ok so far.





lvoe nyc said:


> Thank you so much for your time!! I know you do this for free and I really appreciate your help!!



Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## lvoe nyc

:urock::





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## tryme_clement

Definitely authentic


----------



## Sofie Amalie

item Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large noir
item # 251429064207
seller tequilapunchy  
link http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:3160#ht_1044wt_1219

I know the images are not sufficient, I would just like to know what vibe it gives you from what there currently is. Would be very appreciative!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> item Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large noir
> item # 251429064207
> seller tequilapunchy
> link http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:3160#ht_1044wt_1219
> 
> I know the images are not sufficient, I would just like to know what vibe it gives you from what there currently is. Would be very appreciative!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + strap hardware + zipper pull.


----------



## carrotlamb

Item:  New Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Orchid Leather Crossbody Messenge Bag
Listing number:  261374562716
Seller:  mailing2009
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261374562716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:  hi experts, would u please check if this bag is authentic.  thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Item:  New Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Orchid Leather Crossbody Messenge Bag
> Listing number:  261374562716
> Seller:  mailing2009
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261374562716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  hi experts, would u please check if this bag is authentic.  thank you so much for your time.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Manolos21

Hi! Two requests, please!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Crossbody Pink Wallet Shoulder Bag Chain Strap Fuschia WOW
Item number: 121257526820
Seller: fashion-boutique777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b830624

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS11 Pink Chain Wallet 
Item number: 291060626693
Seller: addingtonred
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c490b505

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Hi! Two requests, please!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Crossbody Pink Wallet Shoulder Bag Chain Strap Fuschia WOW
> Item number: 121257526820
> Seller: fashion-boutique777
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3b830624
> 
> *2)*
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS11 Pink Chain Wallet
> Item number: 291060626693
> Seller: addingtonred
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c490b505
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and interior.

*2)* This looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Manolos21

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and interior.
> 
> *2)* This looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.



Thank you! Second one purchased!


----------



## Chicabooda

I have a new PS1 Medium. I will take pictures tomorrow when I have some good light to post for  authentication . In the meantime, I have a question. I have been looking back in this thread to see how mine matches up. I see that the linings are not always the same. Mine has the little triangles with the words Proenza Schouler repeated vertically. But the ones I've seen run horizontally. Did PS do it both ways? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Chicabooda said:


> I have a new PS1 Medium. I will take pictures tomorrow when I have some good light to post for  authentication . In the meantime, I have a question. I have been looking back in this thread to see how mine matches up. I see that the linings are not always the same. Mine has the little triangles with the words Proenza Schouler repeated vertically. But the ones I've seen run horizontally. Did PS do it both ways? TIA



Hi, the triangle print lining replaced the older lining for fall 2013. There were some other changes too. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Chicabooda

Here are the pictures. Please let me know if you need others. Thank you!

http://s148.photobucket.com/user/Chicabooda/library/


----------



## Elliespurse

Chicabooda said:


> Here are the pictures. Please let me know if you need others. Thank you!
> 
> http://s148.photobucket.com/user/Chicabooda/library/



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Chicabooda

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1


Whew! Thank you so much for looking...what a nice service you provide.


----------



## craigkm

Authenticate

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181309735844&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

+ some further photos requested from the poster:

http://i39.tinypic.com/24ng287.png
http://i40.tinypic.com/34e57x3.png
http://i42.tinypic.com/1z48ztu.png

Thank you  Been looking for a black hardware version for SO LONG.


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> Authenticate
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181309735844&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> + some further photos requested from the poster:
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/24ng287.png
> http://i40.tinypic.com/34e57x3.png
> http://i42.tinypic.com/1z48ztu.png
> 
> Thank you  Been looking for a black hardware version for SO LONG.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## x joie

PS11 Mini in Black 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...Mini-Black-Authentic/139195861?st_id=21734005

It looks to my (amateur eyes) like textured leather..?

And do you think this is a fair price? I've never purchased a PS bag before.. 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

x joie said:


> PS11 Mini in Black
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...Mini-Black-Authentic/139195861?st_id=21734005
> 
> It looks to my (amateur eyes) like textured leather..?
> 
> And do you think this is a fair price? I've never purchased a PS bag before..
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.

Also, the first pic shows another bag (stock pic). This leather is now called textured but two years ago it was called smooth because an even more textured PS11 was offered. I'm not sure about the price but this bag is a year or older.


----------



## x joie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.
> 
> Also, the first pic shows another bag (stock pic). This leather is now called textured but two years ago it was called smooth because an even more textured PS11 was offered. I'm not sure about the price but this bag is a year or older.



Hi, thanks for your response! Do you mean "Proenza Schouler" made in Italy? Or are there other PS letters inside? 

Wow, so many variations of this bag.. I'm so glad I turned to tPF before making any decisions. Have you seen the black mini go for much less in the past? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Elliespurse

x joie said:


> Hi, thanks for your response! Do you mean "Proenza Schouler" made in Italy? Or are there other PS letters inside?
> 
> Wow, so many variations of this bag.. I'm so glad I turned to tPF before making any decisions. Have you seen the black mini go for much less in the past?
> 
> Thanks again!!



It's just Proenza Schouler letters inside the bag, see post#3905

I haven't followed prices in detail but I think PS bags holds the value. It depends on the condition though. Perhaps the store sale price for the PS11 could be lower than this.


----------



## x joie

Elliespurse said:


> It's just Proenza Schouler letters inside the bag, see post#3905
> 
> I haven't followed prices in detail but I think PS bags holds the value. It depends on the condition though. Perhaps the store sale price for the PS11 could be lower than this.



Hi Elliespurse: 

What do you think? She said she wasn't able to get both in the same picture. 

Thank you


----------



## veneti

hi ellie, 
could you please have a look at these bags from ebay if they're authentic? 
thank you so much  

1. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/370984007338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: mylittlegeneralstore

2. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/301076702444?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: vvviolettt

the second one though seems a little pricy to me, is that a good price in your opinion for a bag from 2012?  thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

x joie said:


> PS11 Mini in Black
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...Mini-Black-Authentic/139195861?st_id=21734005
> 
> It looks to my (amateur eyes) like textured leather..?
> 
> And do you think this is a fair price? I've never purchased a PS bag before..
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.
> 
> Also, the first pic shows another bag (stock pic). This leather is now called textured but two years ago it was called smooth because an even more textured PS11 was offered. I'm not sure about the price but this bag is a year or older.





x joie said:


> Hi, thanks for your response! Do you mean "Proenza Schouler" made in Italy? Or are there other PS letters inside?
> 
> Wow, so many variations of this bag.. I'm so glad I turned to tPF before making any decisions. Have you seen the black mini go for much less in the past?
> 
> Thanks again!!





Elliespurse said:


> It's just Proenza Schouler letters inside the bag, see post#3905
> 
> I haven't followed prices in detail but I think PS bags holds the value. It depends on the condition though. Perhaps the store sale price for the PS11 could be lower than this.





x joie said:


> Hi Elliespurse:
> 
> What do you think? She said she wasn't able to get both in the same picture.
> 
> Thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi ellie,
> could you please have a look at these bags from ebay if they're authentic?
> thank you so much
> 
> 1.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/370984007338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: mylittlegeneralstore
> 
> 2.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/301076702444?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: vvviolettt
> 
> the second one though seems a little pricy to me, is that a good price in your opinion for a bag from 2012?  thanks so much in advance!!!



Hi, both are authentic.

Sorry I haven't followed prices lately.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.
> 
> Sorry I haven't followed prices lately.


thank you!!


----------



## Kukuri

Hi&#65292;Elliespurse
Can you help me authenticate this PS1 bag please? Thank you!
















Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Elliespurse

Kukuri said:


> Hi&#65292;Elliespurse
> Can you help me authenticate this PS1 bag please? Thank you!
> View attachment 2480789
> 
> View attachment 2480795
> 
> View attachment 2480796
> 
> View attachment 2480797
> 
> View attachment 2480798
> 
> View attachment 2480799
> 
> View attachment 2480800
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hi, everything looks ok but do you have closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag?


----------



## Kukuri

Here are the pics of the letters, thx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kukuri said:


> Hi&#65292;Elliespurse
> Can you help me authenticate this PS1 bag please? Thank you!
> View attachment 2480789
> 
> View attachment 2480795
> 
> View attachment 2480796
> 
> View attachment 2480797
> 
> View attachment 2480798
> 
> View attachment 2480799
> 
> View attachment 2480800
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but do you have closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag?





Kukuri said:


> Here are the pics of the letters, thx.
> View attachment 2480826
> 
> View attachment 2480827



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Kukuri

Thank you so much Elliespurse^_^


----------



## Hjartat

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic
Listing number: 181310514142
Seller: jasmin0794
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181310514142
Comments: Could you please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## luwakkk

Please help me to authenticate this ps11 thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

luwakkk said:


> Please help me to authenticate this ps11 thanks



Hi, do you have a pic of the inside of the bag with the PS letters. I'm sorry this could be fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hjartat said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic
> Listing number: 181310514142
> Seller: jasmin0794
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181310514142
> Comments: Could you please authenticate? Thanks!



Hi, the pics are too small, I'd like to see larger pics of all sides of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag. Also, the last pic shows another bag (stock pic) with the older style D-ring.


----------



## luwakkk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, do you have a pic of the inside of the bag with the PS letters. I'm sorry this could be fake.



hi here is the link.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Schouler-PS11-Purse-Black-W0QQAdIdZ553219680

thanks.! shes selling it quite cheap, thats why i concern too. please help!!! thanksssssss


----------



## Elliespurse

luwakkk said:


> Please help me to authenticate this ps11 thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, do you have a pic of the inside of the bag with the PS letters. I'm sorry this could be fake.





luwakkk said:


> hi here is the link.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Schouler-PS11-Purse-Black-W0QQAdIdZ553219680
> 
> thanks.! shes selling it quite cheap, thats why i concern too. please help!!! thanksssssss



Thanks for the link, this is fake.


----------



## luwakkk

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the link, this is fake.



Thank you so much, no wonder shes selling that cheap and posted for so long and still no one buys it.


----------



## juleeanna

luwakkk said:


> Thank you so much, no wonder shes selling that cheap and posted for so long and still no one buys it.


Oh wow!!! I'm soooo relieved I read this just now! I was supposed to meet up with her this week to purchase it! Yikes! Thanks for posting! It bothers me so much because she said it's 100% authentic.


----------



## shanumberone

Hello, can anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic?

Thank you very much

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...a-schouler/ps1-large-python-noir-839531.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

shanumberone said:


> Hello, can anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...a-schouler/ps1-large-python-noir-839531.shtml



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Hjartat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small, I'd like to see larger pics of all sides of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag. Also, the last pic shows another bag (stock pic) with the older style D-ring.



Thank you, Elliespurse

I have asked for more photos and I will receive them tonight


----------



## veneti

hi Ellie, could you please have a look at this neon coral ps1 I found from a seller on Facebook, if it is authentic? thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi Ellie, could you please have a look at this neon coral ps1 I found from a seller on Facebook, if it is authentic? thank you so much!!
> View attachment 2482344
> View attachment 2482345
> View attachment 2482346
> View attachment 2482347
> View attachment 2482348
> View attachment 2482349
> View attachment 2482351



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Manolos21

Manolos21 said:


> Thank you! Second one purchased!



I received this one today, and wanted to post some pictures of my own to make sure it's real! 

It's the PS11 Chain Wallet.  Thank you!


----------



## Hjartat

Some more photos. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> I received this one today, and wanted to post some pictures of my own to make sure it's real!
> 
> It's the PS11 Chain Wallet.  Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hjartat said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic
> Listing number: 181310514142
> Seller: jasmin0794
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181310514142
> Comments: Could you please authenticate? Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are too small, I'd like to see larger pics of all sides of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag. Also, the last pic shows another bag (stock pic) with the older style D-ring.





Hjartat said:


> Thank you, Elliespurse
> 
> I have asked for more photos and I will receive them tonight





Hjartat said:


> Some more photos. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 2482960
> View attachment 2482961
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482962
> View attachment 2482963
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482965



Hi, it looks ok but I'd still want to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag. The one inside the bag is important.


----------



## mintz

hello experts! I hav found a nice "mini ps1" in japan yahoo auction. please help to authenticate this bag!!! 

http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f136587163 

many thx in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

mintz said:


> hello experts! I hav found a nice "mini ps1" in japan yahoo auction. please help to authenticate this bag!!!
> 
> http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f136587163
> 
> many thx in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mintz

Hi! Elliespurse! thank you so much for checking and a quick response!!! &#128518;&#128518;&#128525;


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



thank you!! I asked the lady for the photos and will post them when I got them


----------



## veneti

I found this black large ps1 on eBay, could you please have a look at it? 
thank you!!!!  

seller: e.boutique2
link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/261385185451?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


----------



## veneti

double post, sorry! this iPhone makes me crazy :/


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> I found this black large ps1 on eBay, could you please have a look at it?
> thank you!!!!
> 
> seller: e.boutique2
> link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/261385185451?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + strap hardware + zipper pull.



Hi Ellie! Here are more and better pics. Let me know if you need more. I am very much in doubt about this bag.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi Ellie! Here are more and better pics. Let me know if you need more. I am very much in doubt about this bag.




Images wouldn't attach.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> item Sac shoulderbag PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large noir
> item # 251429064207
> seller tequilapunchy
> link http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:3160#ht_1044wt_1219
> 
> I know the images are not sufficient, I would just like to know what vibe it gives you from what there currently is. Would be very appreciative!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + strap hardware + zipper pull.





Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi Ellie! Here are more and better pics. Let me know if you need more. I am very much in doubt about this bag.





Sofie Amalie said:


> Images wouldn't attach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483437
> 
> View attachment 2483438
> 
> View attachment 2483439
> 
> View attachment 2483440
> 
> View attachment 2483441
> 
> View attachment 2483442



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It's the new hardware/lining for fall-13.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> It's the new hardware/lining for fall-13.



Ellie you are a lifesaver! Thanks a lot  May I ask one question - I have only previously owned one in suede, and the leather one this one is just not as soft and mushi as I had imagined. It is very smooth, rather thin and also a little dry. What is your experience? (It is brand new, so maybe this is why).


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Ellie you are a lifesaver! Thanks a lot  May I ask one question - I have only previously owned one in suede, and the leather one this one is just not as soft and mushi as I had imagined. It is very smooth, rather thin and also a little dry. What is your experience? (It is brand new, so maybe this is why).



PS is sometimes changing leather between seasons and I know some colors have thicker leather. The old lamb leather was a bit thinner and very soft. I also see in your pics the leather is different but maybe it's a different dye.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> PS is sometimes changing leather between seasons and I know some colors have thicker leather. The old lamb leather was a bit thinner and very soft. I also see in your pics the leather is different but maybe it's a different dye.




Okay, thanks! I ran it by my leather guy and feel better about it now.


----------



## Hjartat

A few more photos.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



thank you ellie!! still waiting for the requested photos, i will post them as soon as the seller replies.


----------



## veneti

could you please have a look at this bag? there are some closeups but not of the stamp on the zipper. i wanted to ask the seller before i post the bag on here, but she doesnt let people write her messages on ebay, so i wanted to ask if it is possible to tell from these pics if the bag is authentic? 
thank you so much!! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271384186383
seller: maryb4083


----------



## Elliespurse

Hjartat said:


> A few more photos.
> 
> View attachment 2483781
> View attachment 2483782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483783
> View attachment 2483784



Hi, this still looks ok but the pics are too small, and I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters.


----------



## Hjartat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this still looks ok but the pics are too small, and I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters.



I've asked for photos of the PS letters. Should receive them tomorrow  Thank you so far!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> could you please have a look at this bag? there are some closeups but not of the stamp on the zipper. i wanted to ask the seller before i post the bag on here, but she doesnt let people write her messages on ebay, so i wanted to ask if it is possible to tell from these pics if the bag is authentic?
> thank you so much!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271384186383
> seller: maryb4083



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> thank you!! I asked the lady for the photos and will post them when I got them




I hope these help  










Gesendet von meinem iPad mit PurseForum


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi Ellie, could you please have a look at this neon coral ps1 I found from a seller on Facebook, if it is authentic? thank you so much!!
> View attachment 2482344
> View attachment 2482345
> View attachment 2482346
> View attachment 2482347
> View attachment 2482348
> View attachment 2482349
> View attachment 2482351





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





veneti said:


> thank you!! I asked the lady for the photos and will post them when I got them





veneti said:


> I hope these help
> View attachment 2485800
> View attachment 2485801
> View attachment 2485802
> View attachment 2485803
> View attachment 2485804
> View attachment 2485805
> View attachment 2485806
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit PurseForum



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you for your help Ellie, always appreciate this so much!!


----------



## carrotlamb

Item:  AUTHENTIC BNWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Bag in Medium size LAGOON 
Listing number:  251436329834
Seller:  luxgoodie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251436329834?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: hi authenticators, pls help me check if this bag is authentic. thk u so much for your time n expertise


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> Item:  AUTHENTIC BNWT PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Bag in Medium size LAGOON
> Listing number:  251436329834
> Seller:  luxgoodie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251436329834?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: hi authenticators, pls help me check if this bag is authentic. thk u so much for your time n expertise



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## carrotlamb

hi elliespurese, thank u so much for ur quick response. may i ask u to authenticate this bag too. the seller said it is orange but is it grapefruit instead. i appreciate your help.

Item : 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Orange PS1 Medium Bag 
listing no. : 271387041989
seller : bmh993
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/271387041989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Elliespurse

carrotlamb said:


> hi elliespurese, thank u so much for ur quick response. may i ask u to authenticate this bag too. the seller said it is orange but is it grapefruit instead. i appreciate your help.
> 
> Item : 2013 Auth Proenza Schouler Orange PS1 Medium Bag
> listing no. : 271387041989
> seller : bmh993
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/271387041989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are not good, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This looks like fall 2012 orange and it's not newer than spring 2013 (grapefruit is spring 2014).


----------



## craigkm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


http://tinypic.com/r/2zh0e93/8
http://tinypic.com/r/4q5s05/8
http://tinypic.com/r/5nm5qh/8

Here are some additional photos of the hardware and the lining. Not great shots, I know. I even had to brighten them in Photoshop to see anything at all. What do you think, Elliespurse? Really appreciate your help! The auction ends soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> Authenticate
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181309735844&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> + some further photos requested from the poster:
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/24ng287.png
> http://i40.tinypic.com/34e57x3.png
> http://i42.tinypic.com/1z48ztu.png
> 
> Thank you  Been looking for a black hardware version for SO LONG.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.





craigkm said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2zh0e93/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/4q5s05/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/5nm5qh/8
> 
> Here are some additional photos of the hardware and the lining. Not great shots, I know. I even had to brighten them in Photoshop to see anything at all. What do you think, Elliespurse? Really appreciate your help! The auction ends soon.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it still looks ok but I need a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag. I expect this to be authentic though.


----------



## chetwick

Hello. Would you kindly authenticate this ps1? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

chetwick said:


> Hello. Would you kindly authenticate this ps1? Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## epithermal

Hi all!!!

Found this on www.sulit.com.ph:  Is it authentic?  Thanks in advance 

Item: Proenza schouler ps1
Listing number: 35954567
Seller: Monique112
Link: http://sulit.com.ph/35954567
Comments: Pre-owned proenza schouler (ps1)
Medium size. Black color.
Very good condition.
No stain or foul smell
Almost brandnew.
With dust bag and receipt.


----------



## Elliespurse

epithermal said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> Found this on www.sulit.com.ph:  Is it authentic?  Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Proenza schouler ps1
> Listing number: 35954567
> Seller: Monique112
> Link: http://sulit.com.ph/35954567
> Comments: Pre-owned proenza schouler (ps1)
> Medium size. Black color.
> Very good condition.
> No stain or foul smell
> Almost brandnew.
> With dust bag and receipt.



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see larger versions of all pics + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It could be from 2011 or earlier.


----------



## chetwick

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.




I got these pictures from the seller. She wrote there is no logo on the fold over clasp. Do these pictures help?


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> I found this black large ps1 on eBay, could you please have a look at it?
> thank you!!!!
> 
> seller: e.boutique2
> link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/261385185451?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





veneti said:


> thank you ellie!! still waiting for the requested photos, i will post them as soon as the seller replies.





veneti said:


> I got these pictures from the seller. She wrote there is no logo on the fold over clasp. Do these pictures help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488414
> View attachment 2488415



Hi and thanks for the pics, it still looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it still looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.



thank you Ellie!! I'll ask for the pic of the inside of the pocket. 
she wrote that the clasp doesn't have a logo - does this mean the bag must be a fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> thank you Ellie!! I'll ask for the pic of the inside of the pocket.
> she wrote that the clasp doesn't have a logo - does this mean the bag must be a fake?



That would be great. Missing logo doesn't mean it's fake, but I'd like to see it anyway.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> That would be great. Missing logo doesn't mean it's fake, but I'd like to see it anyway.




Hi Ellie, she found the logo under the clasp  I'm not sure if the quality of the picture is good enough to tell anything?


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> Hi Ellie, she found the logo under the clasp  I'm not sure if the quality of the picture is good enough to tell anything?
> 
> View attachment 2488699



I'd like to see clear and better pics..


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! I just got my hands on a large PS1 in midnight! Can you take a look at it for me? Thank you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

A few more pictures! Sorry for so many, I tried to get every detail possible!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also, she had a knot tied in the strap so the leather is a little kinked. Any suggestions for getting that out other than hanging it up by the strap. Was debating trying to iron it. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! I just got my hands on a large PS1 in midnight! Can you take a look at it for me? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2489028
> View attachment 2489029
> View attachment 2489030
> View attachment 2489031
> View attachment 2489032
> View attachment 2489033
> View attachment 2489034
> View attachment 2489035
> View attachment 2489036
> View attachment 2489037
> View attachment 2489038





CallMeSteph said:


> A few more pictures! Sorry for so many, I tried to get every detail possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489039
> View attachment 2489040
> View attachment 2489041
> 
> 
> Also, she had a knot tied in the strap so the leather is a little kinked. Any suggestions for getting that out other than hanging it up by the strap. Was debating trying to iron it. Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1  for the strap I'd not use iron, perhaps flatten it between some books when not carrying the bag.


----------



## sugarikky

hye all PS experts. please help me authenticate this bag. thanks sweets.

pics as attached:


----------



## Elliespurse

sugarikky said:


> hye all PS experts. please help me authenticate this bag. thanks sweets.
> 
> pics as attached:



Hi, it's authentic.

This is from 2010 or older.


----------



## sugarikky

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This is from 2010 or older.



oh no wonder.now that explain the beat up look. thanks elliespurse


----------



## CallMeSteph

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1  for the strap I'd not use iron, perhaps flatten it between some books when not carrying the bag.



Thank you so much!!  

My PS1 collection is officially complete. For now  Hahahhaa

Thank you again!


----------



## nchen3

Hi! 

Could someone kindly authentic this item? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20df26dd2b 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

nchen3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone kindly authentic this item? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20df26dd2b
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## nchen3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks )))


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Dear Ellie! Would you take a look at this ps11 classic mini in saddle. The hardware is still plastic covered.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Dear Ellie! Would you take a look at this ps11 classic mini in saddle. The hardware is still plastic covered.
> 
> View attachment 2493517
> 
> View attachment 2493518
> 
> View attachment 2493519
> 
> View attachment 2493520
> 
> View attachment 2493521
> 
> View attachment 2493522



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (on the zipped pocket).


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (on the zipped pocket).




This? It only says made in Italy :s


----------



## Sofie Amalie

sofie amalie said:


> this? It only says made in italy :s


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Dear Ellie! Would you take a look at this ps11 classic mini in saddle. The hardware is still plastic covered.
> 
> View attachment 2493517
> 
> View attachment 2493518
> 
> View attachment 2493519
> 
> View attachment 2493520
> 
> View attachment 2493521
> 
> View attachment 2493522





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag (on the zipped pocket).





Sofie Amalie said:


> This? It only says made in Italy :s





Sofie Amalie said:


> View attachment 2493535



Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



One question. Do you know when they removed that button ring that used to be on the Classic Mini? On Proenzas webshop the saddle is still shown in this style, but other places it isn't.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> One question. Do you know when they removed that button ring that used to be on the Classic Mini? On Proenzas webshop the saddle is still shown in this style, but other places it isn't.



The D-ring was removed for the Fall 2013 when they also changed the lining etc. Perhaps it's still spring 2013 bags on the PS webshop or they haven't updated the pics?


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> The D-ring was removed for the Fall 2013 when they also changed the lining etc. Perhaps it's still spring 2013 bags on the PS webshop or they haven't updated the pics?



That's probably it. Thank you


----------



## chemistry_chic

Hi! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?

Itemroenza Schouler PS Courier Red - Poppy/Chianti Shoulder bag
Item number: 171235962549
Seller: iluvchloe5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171235962549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

chemistry_chic said:


> Hi! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS Courier Red - Poppy/Chianti Shoulder bag
> Item number: 171235962549
> Seller: iluvchloe5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171235962549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sunflower246

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you! 

The link is:
http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/sunflower246810/slideshow/PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

sunflower246 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you!
> 
> The link is:
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/sunflower246810/slideshow/PS1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chemistry_chic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks!!!


----------



## sunflower246

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sanzo_reload

Hi, would you help to authenticate this please?

Thanks so much in advance! >_<

Link: http://s79.photobucket.com/user/san...in Afiqah Sunaims MacBo/Proenza?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Elliespurse

sanzo_reload said:


> Hi, would you help to authenticate this please?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! >_<
> 
> Link: http://s79.photobucket.com/user/san...in Afiqah Sunaims MacBo/Proenza?sort=3&page=1



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sanzo_reload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Okay~! Thanks a lot for the help.. =)


----------



## whatsamadison

Item: Proenza Schouler Salmon Python PS1 Medium (mild sun damage)
Listing number: 271396509878
Seller: jck905
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f307e18b6
Comments: Can you help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

whatsamadison said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Salmon Python PS1 Medium (mild sun damage)
> Listing number: 271396509878
> Seller: jck905
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f307e18b6
> Comments: Can you help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## sanzo_reload

Hi, I'm back again =)

Item: Authentic Proenza PS1 medium tan - in great conditions
Listing number: 221366818040
Seller: patach115707
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...221366818040?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:MY:3160
Comments: Kindly help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

sanzo_reload said:


> Hi, I'm back again =)
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza PS1 medium tan - in great conditions
> Listing number: 221366818040
> Seller: patach115707
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...221366818040?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:MY:3160
> Comments: Kindly help to authenticate. Thanks in advance!



Hi, this is fake. This is the second fake from this seller we looked at (post #3378).


----------



## sanzo_reload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. This is the second fake from this seller we looked at (post #3378).


 
wow, I'm just really good at finding the fake stuff. LOL
I think I'm just gonna go buy the bag from legit online stores. That would be safer for me.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## chemistry_chic

Hello! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?

Item: Proenza schouler ps11 classic shoulder bag NEW
Item ID: 171239161881
Seller: Vintageloveee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dea64019

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

chemistry_chic said:


> Hello! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza schouler ps11 classic shoulder bag NEW
> Item ID: 171239161881
> Seller: Vintageloveee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dea64019
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, this is fake. 

This is the second fake from this seller we looked at (post #3853).


----------



## chemistry_chic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> This is the second fake from this seller we looked at (post #3853).


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi Ellie - once again I ask for your help  I know there aren't sufficient images, but could you be as kind as to provide your opinion with what you have so far on this? Is the lining off?

Item: Beautiful Bottle Green Leather Proenza PS11 Schouler Handbag / Shoulder Bag
Item number: 131107556427
Seller: luxurystuffonline
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131107556427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi Ellie - once again I ask for your help  I know there aren't sufficient images, but could you be as kind as to provide your opinion with what you have so far on this? Is the lining off?
> 
> Item: Beautiful Bottle Green Leather Proenza PS11 Schouler Handbag / Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 131107556427
> Seller: luxurystuffonline
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131107556427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.

The plain lining was first introduced on this textured PS11 in 2012, but only lasted a couple of seasons. See this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing-785938.html


----------



## ALMOND FUDGE

Hello! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?

Item: Proenza scholar ps1 medium black in good condition
Item ID: don't know
Seller: personal
Size : Medium
Color : Black
Link: as attached

Remark : What do you think about this hard ware, the main lock has just lost to much?

Thanks so much


----------



## Elliespurse

ALMOND FUDGE said:


> Hello! Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza scholar ps1 medium black in good condition
> Item ID: don't know
> Seller: personal
> Size : Medium
> Color : Black
> Link: as attached
> 
> Remark : What do you think about this hard ware, the main lock has just lost to much?
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi, it's authentic.

I think the hardware looks ok, this could be one of the first seasons with the "gun metal" finish. The earlier PS1:s had black paint and could chip more.


----------



## ALMOND FUDGE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I think the hardware looks ok, this could be one of the first seasons with the "gun metal" finish. The earlier PS1:s had black paint and could chip more.


Hi! Elliespurse 
thank you so much for your kindly support


----------



## sophie246

Hi, would you help me see if this bag is authentic or not. Just purchased it from ebay.


----------



## sophie246

Would you help me see if this bag is authentic or not. thank you.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi Ellie. Sorry, for picking your brain so much. I just love the PS bags and would like to learn a little about to them, so I don't fall into too obvious traps. Is it common that the hardware has a plastic lining around when it arrives?


----------



## shoeshunt

Hi! I would like my bag authenticated as I just bought it from a Japanese website.. I really like it but I hope that it is authentic too!! Heaps of thanks in advance 
  [FONT=&quot]Item: Proenza PS1 Medium
Item ID: don't know
Seller: personal
Size : Medium
Color : Midnight[/FONT]


----------



## Elliespurse

sophie246 said:


> Would you help me see if this bag is authentic or not. thank you.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi Ellie. Sorry, for picking your brain so much. I just love the PS bags and would like to learn a little about to them, so I don't fall into too obvious traps. Is it common that the hardware has a plastic lining around when it arrives?



Hi, there's sometimes plastic on the fold-over clasp when new. I think it's to minimize wear in the store when the bag is opened and closed a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

shoeshunt said:


> Hi! I would like my bag authenticated as I just bought it from a Japanese website.. I really like it but I hope that it is authentic too!! Heaps of thanks in advance
> [FONT=&quot]Item: Proenza PS1 Medium
> Item ID: don't know
> Seller: personal
> Size : Medium
> Color : Midnight[/FONT]



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## sophie246

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.



Hi, here are the closeup pics. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

sophie246 said:


> Would you help me see if this bag is authentic or not. thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





sophie246 said:


> Hi, here are the closeup pics. Thank you.



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## shoeshunt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!


Thanks so much again! I am so happy..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi Elliespurse, looks like someone had requested this item for authentication and you had asked for additional photos. I think the seller has added this additional photos, can you please take a look again. Thanks!

Item name: Proenza Schouler Salmon Python PS1 Medium (mild sun damage)
Item Number: 271396509878
Seller: jck905
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271396509878

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Elliespurse, looks like someone had requested this item for authentication and you had asked for additional photos. I think the seller has added this additional photos, can you please take a look again. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler Salmon Python PS1 Medium (mild sun damage)
> Item Number: 271396509878
> Seller: jck905
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271396509878
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the update, it's authentic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the update, it's authentic.



Thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> I'd like to see clear and better pics..



Finally some better pic, hope this help  what do you think?


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> Finally some better pic, hope this help  what do you think?



And this one. It's hard to take good pictures of the black hardware


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> I found this black large ps1 on eBay, could you please have a look at it?
> thank you!!!!
> 
> seller: e.boutique2
> link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/261385185451?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





veneti said:


> I got these pictures from the seller. She wrote there is no logo on the fold over clasp. Do these pictures help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488414
> View attachment 2488415





veneti said:


> Finally some better pic, hope this help  what do you think?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Did I quote the correct auction?


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Did I quote the correct auction?



Yes that's the right auction. Thank you so much for your help, the bag is mine now


----------



## laksalala

Hi Ladies, please help me look at this one? Many thanks!

Seller:  lonzoescloset
Item number :  139195861
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Mini-Black-Authentic/139195861


----------



## popo321

Couldn't find this in the search so not sure it was authenticated :

Item name: Authenic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Suede Blue Bag purse
Item Number: 291077717977
Seller: dianapdolls
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291077717977

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

laksalala said:


> Hi Ladies, please help me look at this one? Many thanks!
> 
> Seller:  lonzoescloset
> Item number :  139195861
> Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Mini-Black-Authentic/139195861



Hi, we looked at this bag in post #3966 and it was authentic after extra pics were posted.


----------



## Elliespurse

popo321 said:


> Couldn't find this in the search so not sure it was authenticated :
> 
> Item name: Authenic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Suede Blue Bag purse
> Item Number: 291077717977
> Seller: dianapdolls
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291077717977
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic. Also, the PS metal hang-tag seems to be missing one ring.


----------



## ckhloelee

Hi Ladies, please help me authenticate this one? 

Name: proenza schouler
Seller: liuyiyu0808
Item number :  301097790066
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/301097790066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461ad3aa72


----------



## Elliespurse

ckhloelee said:


> Hi Ladies, please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Name: proenza schouler
> Seller: liuyiyu0808
> Item number :  301097790066
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/301097790066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461ad3aa72



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mMmQ

Can you please have a look at this one? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121275221585


----------



## Elliespurse

mMmQ said:


> Can you please have a look at this one? Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121275221585



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mMmQ

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks a lot Ellie! I guess the price looks too good to be true although it's been used.


----------



## bw695x

Hi is this authentic? The price is amazing

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CJeV8qa6r7wCFcEDOgodORgAhQ

Thanks!


----------



## chetwick

Please authenticate this ps1 tote !!


----------



## sunflower246

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate this bag for me? 
Thank you!  

The link is: 
http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/sunflower246810/library/PS1 Feb


----------



## Elliespurse

sunflower246 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you!
> 
> The link is:
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/sunflower246810/library/PS1 Feb



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

bw695x said:


> Hi is this authentic? The price is amazing
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pro...=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CJeV8qa6r7wCFcEDOgodORgAhQ
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I'm sorry I can't find the listing. Is it removed already?


----------



## Elliespurse

chetwick said:


> Please authenticate this ps1 tote !!
> 
> View attachment 2511069
> 
> View attachment 2511073
> 
> View attachment 2511074
> 
> View attachment 2511075
> 
> View attachment 2511077
> 
> View attachment 2511081



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chloelee1

Hi there!

Please authenticate this PS1!

http://******/1jKCq2R


----------



## Elliespurse

chloelee1 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please authenticate this PS1!
> 
> http://******/1jKCq2R



Hi, it's authentic. We also looked at this bag in post #4091.


----------



## sunflower246

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## new_to_lv

http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/AKTA_rod_Proenza_Schouler_PS1_vaska_51540349.htm?ca=11&w=3&last=1

Hi can you please take a look at this bag for me?? The seller send me some pictures as well, here you go:


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/AKTA_rod_Proenza_Schouler_PS1_vaska_51540349.htm?ca=11&w=3&last=1
> 
> Hi can you please take a look at this bag for me?? The seller send me some pictures as well, here you go:
> View attachment 2513071
> 
> View attachment 2513072
> View attachment 2513073
> View attachment 2513074
> 
> View attachment 2513075
> 
> View attachment 2513076



Hi, it's authentic.

p.s. I'm in Sweden too.


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm in Sweden too.




Thank you. I was pretty sure that it is authentic, just wanted a second oppinion! Thanks a lot


----------



## chloelee1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. We also looked at this bag in post #4091.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi Elliespurse can you kindly take a look at this. And does this look like teal to you or lagoon (since seller says from 2013 but listed it as teal), does look teal but wanted your professional opinion . Thanks! 

Item name: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Teal Blue Leather Satchel Messenger Spring 2013
Item number: 161227506947
Seller: ketagyrl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161227506947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Elliespurse can you kindly take a look at this. And does this look like teal to you or lagoon (since seller says from 2013 but listed it as teal), does look teal but wanted your professional opinion . Thanks!
> 
> Item name: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Teal Blue Leather Satchel Messenger Spring 2013
> Item number: 161227506947
> Seller: ketagyrl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161227506947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic. I also think it's probably SS13 Lagoon.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I also think it's probably SS13 Lagoon.



Thanks Elliespurse!


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help confirm status of this bag.


Item : Proenza Schouler Black Lamb Leather Messenger Briefcase Satchel Handbag 002 NR

Seller: Balearic1

Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=351006313703


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Please kindly help confirm status of this bag.
> 
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler Black Lamb Leather Messenger Briefcase Satchel Handbag 002 NR
> 
> Seller: Balearic1
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=351006313703



Hi, it's authentic.

This bag is from 2011.


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is from 2011.




Thank you very much // i like this brand a lot  and starting to find my 1st Proenza!!! Thanks again


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df124a75

 Authenticate?


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df124a75
> 
> Authenticate?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kramml

Please authenticate this bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Two-Tone Satchel NWT AW13 Color Blue/Turquoise Auth

Listing:  ebay

Seller:  cindychfrank

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221377856119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: This is the first time I have posted, if I have done incorrectly, I apologize.


----------



## Elliespurse

kramml said:


> Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Two-Tone Satchel NWT AW13 Color Blue/Turquoise Auth
> 
> Listing:  ebay
> 
> Seller:  cindychfrank
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221377856119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: This is the first time I have posted, if I have done incorrectly, I apologize.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## kramml

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
I am waiting to obtain the additional pictures. Now, I have seen another purse that I am asking you to please verify authenticity:

Item: SCHOULER "PS Courier" Royal blue 100% Authentic, NWT leather Bag
Listing: EBAY
Seller: trendygrl2
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111284545131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: No dust bag. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi Ellie, could you please authenticate this? Thank you!!

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Pochette Clutch $895

Seller : hollyyih

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...020?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8bede1c4


----------



## Elliespurse

kramml said:


> I am waiting to obtain the additional pictures. Now, I have seen another purse that I am asking you to please verify authenticity:
> 
> Item: SCHOULER "PS Courier" Royal blue 100% Authentic, NWT leather Bag
> Listing: EBAY
> Seller: trendygrl2
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111284545131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: No dust bag. Thank you very much in advance.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the "made in italy" or PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Ellie, could you please authenticate this? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Pochette Clutch $895
> 
> Seller : hollyyih
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...020?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8bede1c4



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kramml

elliespurse said:


> hi, this looks ok but i'd like to see closeup pics of the ps letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

kramml said:


> View attachment 2520517
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520518
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520519
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520520



Hi, these pics would be great but they are too small right now (only thumbnails).


----------



## kramml

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
Sorry, but I cannot seem to enlarge the photos. Thank you very much for the help you have given.


----------



## stargliss

Hi I purchase this bag from an online reseller. She claim to have bought the bag many years ago. After I receive the bag I realise that the brand tag hanging outside the bag is missing. The seller claim that the bag doesn't come with the tag. Please help to authenticate. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

stargliss said:


> Hi I purchase this bag from an online reseller. She claim to have bought the bag many years ago. After I receive the bag I realise that the brand tag hanging outside the bag is missing. The seller claim that the bag doesn't come with the tag. Please help to authenticate. Thanks a lot.



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## stargliss

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.


Thank you for the prompt reply. Will be meeting the seller tomorrow to get a refund. The seller said the bag is a gift from her sister. thanks again.


----------



## piyO_piyo

Hi there TFPers,

Can you help me authenticate this PS1 please?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pistachio Suede Medium Bag
Listing number: 131124635626
Seller: sheeeba13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131124635626?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

piyO_piyo said:


> Hi there TFPers,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this PS1 please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pistachio Suede Medium Bag
> Listing number: 131124635626
> Seller: sheeeba13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131124635626?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lastchance29

Hi guys, can you please authenticate this PS1 for me?  

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
TitleROENZA SCHOULER The PS1 large leather satchel $1,995 saddle
Seller:noricat
Item #:121239154716

Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

lastchance29 said:


> Hi guys, can you please authenticate this PS1 for me?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> TitleROENZA SCHOULER The PS1 large leather satchel $1,995 saddle
> Seller:  noricat75
> Item #:121239154716
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag/pocket.


----------



## stargliss

Hi can authenticate this for me? thanks a lot.

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Proenza-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a384362c4&_uhb=1


----------



## Elliespurse

stargliss said:


> Hi can authenticate this for me? thanks a lot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Proenza-...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a384362c4&_uhb=1



Hi, it's authentic.

This is an older color, not the spring 2014 watermelon.


----------



## stargliss

Thanks for the prompt reply. Appreciate it.



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This is an older color, not the spring 2014 watermelon.


----------



## kwalamama

Hi

Pls help to authenticate this bag:

Itemroenza Schouler PS Courier messenger satchel bag

Item no:161237329604

Seller: Butrfly113

Link:http://******/1dLHbF2

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

kwalamama said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS Courier messenger satchel bag
> 
> Item no:161237329604
> 
> Seller: Butrfly113
> 
> Link:http://******/1dLHbF2
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, half of the pics are stock pics (another bag).


----------



## ADM90

Hi

Pls help to authenticate this bag:

Itemroenza Schouler PS1

Item no:151240967597

Seller: colonel_daax

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1
> 
> Item no:151240967597
> 
> Seller: colonel_daax
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Many thanks



Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at, see post #3103.


----------



## ADM90

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at, see post #3103.


Thank you so much


----------



## Miyakhan

Hi Can someone authenticate this for me? Thanxxx.


----------



## Miyakhan

Continued...


----------



## Elliespurse

Miyakhan said:


> Hi Can someone authenticate this for me? Thanxxx.





Miyakhan said:


> Continued...



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Miyakhan

Thanks a lot Elliespurse...


----------



## craigkm

Yet another request from me... Thank you so much, would love your opinion on this listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...der-Bag-/181335150699?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> Yet another request from me... Thank you so much, would love your opinion on this listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...der-Bag-/181335150699?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5-/131125475056?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

Sorry, but could you take a look at this one, too? 

(I think this is the day I finally make up my mind between a PS Pouch and a Keep All...and buy!)


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5-/131125475056?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> 
> Sorry, but could you take a look at this one, too?
> 
> (I think this is the day I finally make up my mind between a PS Pouch and a Keep All...and buy!)



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mMmQ

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161214726768

Authentic? I personally feel it is, the only concern is the dust bag. I actually wonder when the white dust bag with blue writing first came out? Has the grey one discontinued and when? I know this bag is from SS13 and I've seen other sellers selling this with the white dust bag that's why I wonder. Apologies in advance for asking a bunch of irrelevant questions!


----------



## Elliespurse

mMmQ said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161214726768
> 
> Authentic? I personally feel it is, the only concern is the dust bag. I actually wonder when the white dust bag with blue writing first came out? Has the grey one discontinued and when? I know this bag is from SS13 and I've seen other sellers selling this with the white dust bag that's why I wonder. Apologies in advance for asking a bunch of irrelevant questions!



Hi, it's authentic. I also looked at the extra pics linked in the auction (photobucket).

The white dust bag came out for fall 2013 together with the new bag lining and hardware. The grey is discontinued for new bags although perhaps some old stock is still around.


----------



## mMmQ

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I also looked at the extra pics linked in the auction (photobucket).
> 
> The white dust bag came out for fall 2013 together with the new bag lining and hardware. The grey is discontinued for new bags although perhaps some old stock is still around.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ima_delr

Hi experts!  Can you please authenticate this?

Item: PS1 in Smoke
Listing number: 221381058060 
Seller: designers.hub.by.beautifulliers.closet
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item338b56de0c

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

ima_delr said:


> Hi experts!  Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: PS1 in Smoke
> Listing number: 221381058060
> Seller: designers.hub.by.beautifulliers.closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Proenza-Scho...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item338b56de0c
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic. This is an older PS1 from 2011.


----------



## ima_delr

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is an older PS1 from 2011.




Thanks so much!


----------



## BMY

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is an older PS1 from 2011.


Hi Elliespurse, Can you please authenticate this listing? It has an authenticity certificate card (credit card size) with a serial number.
Many thanks
BMY

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-TINY-LEATHER-LUX-/261401000729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hG1EXmSMQlcdT1LU%252BRwVOoHckgs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId


----------



## Elliespurse

BMY said:


> Hi Elliespurse, Can you please authenticate this listing? It has an authenticity certificate card (credit card size) with a serial number.
> Many thanks
> BMY
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-TINY-LEATHER-LUX-/261401000729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hG1EXmSMQlcdT1LU%252BRwVOoHckgs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId



Hi, I need to see closeup pics of the zipper pull, logo on the fold-over clasp, PS hang-tag, overview of the inside of the bag. I doubt this bag so far.


----------



## BMY

Here they are. It's a Tiny.


----------



## Elliespurse

BMY said:


> Hi Elliespurse, Can you please authenticate this listing? It has an authenticity certificate card (credit card size) with a serial number.
> Many thanks
> BMY
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-TINY-LEATHER-LUX-/261401000729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hG1EXmSMQlcdT1LU%252BRwVOoHckgs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#shpCntId





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I need to see closeup pics of the zipper pull, logo on the fold-over clasp, PS hang-tag, overview of the inside of the bag. I doubt this bag so far.





BMY said:


> Here they are. It's a Tiny.



Hi, it is authentic. These pics are much better than the listing.


----------



## BMY

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it is authentic. These pics are much better than the listing.


Oh THANK YOU! (huge sigh of relief)
(only found this forum 2 hours ago)


----------



## la.ci

Item: 171257241922
Seller: hugy2013
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: is this an authentic one? thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

la.ci said:


> Item: 171257241922
> Seller: hugy2013
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> Comments: is this an authentic one? thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## hibi1818

Item: 121283588011
Seller: fashionroadhouse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3d10afab
Comments: Just found this forum. Hope I post this right.  Is this authentic? thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

hibi1818 said:


> Item: 121283588011
> Seller: fashionroadhouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3d10afab
> Comments: Just found this forum. Hope I post this right.  Is this authentic? thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## NeonLights

Hi there.. 

I'm new to PS.. 

Can someone please authenticate this please:

Seller: castanetstyle
Item no: 181335574221
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181335574221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

NeonLights said:


> Hi there..
> 
> I'm new to PS..
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this please:
> 
> Seller: castanetstyle
> Item no: 181335574221
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/181335574221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Imelody

Hi, Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Seller says she bought this on april 2013 and it came with an authentic card? does ps have authentic card for their bags on april? Thanks https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ypmptlc53965hiq/ZkLYdS3l-g


----------



## Elliespurse

Imelody said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Seller says she bought this on april 2013 and it came with an authentic card? does ps have authentic card for their bags on april? Thanks https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ypmptlc53965hiq/ZkLYdS3l-g



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.

This looks like the spring/summer 2013 deep coral color, it came with a booklet and tag which some call a card.


----------



## Imelody

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> This looks like the spring/summer 2013 deep coral color, it came with a booklet and tag which some call a card.


 
Hi, thank you for your reply. I will ask for more pics. However I have chanced upon this link and the bag looks exactaly like the photos the seller send me and makes me worry the authentiy of the bag.  
http://www.spotbags.cn/the-story-behind-two-wonderful-proenza-schouler-replica-handbags/


----------



## Elliespurse

Imelody said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I will ask for more pics. However I have chanced upon this link and the bag looks exactaly like the photos the seller send me and makes me worry the authentiy of the bag.
> http://www.spotbags.cn/the-story-behind-two-wonderful-proenza-schouler-replica-handbags/



Well, I'll look at the bag when there are more pics available.


----------



## NeonLights

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks Ellie..


----------



## kramml

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


 
I received my bag and it is very nice. However, I am concerned which a hole in the strap that does not have a blue cover. This is noticed when the strap is extended. From other pictures, it appears there should be a cover over the hole. I would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## yanqi420

Hi Ellie I am looking for my keep all this time, can you help me to authenticate these bags? Thanks
Item: 271413062355
Seller: carojohnny12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f317aaad3
Comments:  Is this authentic? thanks
another one:
Item number: 171252681507
Seller: kitkwakwing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df748b23


----------



## Elliespurse

kramml said:


> I am waiting to obtain the additional pictures. Now, I have seen another purse that I am asking you to please verify authenticity:
> 
> Item: SCHOULER "PS Courier" Royal blue 100% Authentic, NWT leather Bag
> Listing: EBAY
> Seller: trendygrl2
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111284545131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: No dust bag. Thank you very much in advance.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the "made in italy" or PS letters inside the bag.





kramml said:


> I received my bag and it is very nice. However, I am concerned which a hole in the strap that does not have a blue cover. This is noticed when the strap is extended. From other pictures, it appears there should be a cover over the hole. I would appreciate your opinion.
> 
> View attachment 2531768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531770
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531771



Hi, it's authentic. I'm not sure about the hole though, perhaps the cover is missing?


----------



## Elliespurse

yanqi420 said:


> Hi Ellie I am looking for my keep all this time, can you help me to authenticate these bags? Thanks
> Item: 271413062355
> Seller: carojohnny12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f317aaad3
> Comments:  Is this authentic? thanks



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the metal piece on the strap + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

yanqi420 said:


> Hi Ellie I am looking for my keep all this time, can you help me to authenticate these bags? Thanks
> 
> another one:
> Item number: 171252681507
> Seller: kitkwakwing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df748b23



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Imelody

Elliespurse said:


> Well, I'll look at the bag when there are more pics available.


 
Hi, i've uploaded more pictures of the bag. Can you help me take a look at it? Thank you very much


----------



## Imelody

sorry here is the link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ypmptlc53965hiq/ZkLYdS3l-g


----------



## Elliespurse

Imelody said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Seller says she bought this on april 2013 and it came with an authentic card? does ps have authentic card for their bags on april? Thanks https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ypmptlc53965hiq/ZkLYdS3l-g





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.
> 
> This looks like the spring/summer 2013 deep coral color, it came with a booklet and tag which some call a card.





Imelody said:


> Hi, i've uploaded more pictures of the bag. Can you help me take a look at it? Thank you very much





Imelody said:


> sorry here is the link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ypmptlc53965hiq/ZkLYdS3l-g



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Imelody

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
Thank you very much


----------



## veneti

hi elllie, can you please have a look at this bag i bought from fashionette.de? 
they should be a reputable retailer, but since i never bought from them before i feel better hearing your opinion. i am also a little nervous since the logos i am used to have on the zippers are not on the bag. thank you so much!!


----------



## junegirl

hello expert, could you pls take a look at this wallet, thank you very much!

http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/junegirl1/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi elllie, can you please have a look at this bag i bought from fashionette.de?
> they should be a reputable retailer, but since i never bought from them before i feel better hearing your opinion. i am also a little nervous since the logos i am used to have on the zippers are not on the bag. thank you so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.

It's the fall 2013 or newer PS1, and it should come with an authentication card for repairs etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

junegirl said:


> hello expert, could you pls take a look at this wallet, thank you very much!
> 
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/junegirl1/library/?sort=3&page=1



Hi, everything looks ok and I'll say it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It's the fall 2013 or newer PS1, and it should come with an authentication card for repairs etc.



thank you!


----------



## junegirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'll say it's authentic.


 
thank you so much Elliespurse !!!


----------



## yanqi420

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks ellie&#65281;


----------



## LuckyLisa

Hi ladies, I'd love to know your opinion on this one! 

Item: 301112341104 

Seller:  designerthingsinlife 

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-O-V-E-PRO...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461bb1b270


----------



## gumse

Hi

I've aready bought this bag, but i'm not sure if it's real - the seller says I can get a refund.

Could you guys please help me, is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...um-/231170952798?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

- Gumse


----------



## Elliespurse

LuckyLisa said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to know your opinion on this one!
> 
> Item: 301112341104
> 
> Seller:  designerthingsinlife
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-O-V-E-PRO...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461bb1b270



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

gumse said:


> Hi
> 
> I've aready bought this bag, but i'm not sure if it's real - the seller says I can get a refund.
> 
> Could you guys please help me, is it authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...um-/231170952798?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> - Gumse



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...1-Mini-Lux-Pouch-Cross-Body-Bag-/121291186118

Authenticate? Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...1-Mini-Lux-Pouch-Cross-Body-Bag-/121291186118
> 
> Authenticate? Thank you SO much!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bagt

Hi!

I'd love to know if this is authentic 

http://******/1nbmYST

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

bagt said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd love to know if this is authentic
> 
> http://******/1nbmYST
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is fake. We have looked at many fake bags from this seller here.


----------



## starjoe

Hello ladies I would like to know if this bag is authentic..TIA!!!!

Item# 221373352355
Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Gold
Seller:  Tracierto
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221373352355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

starjoe said:


> Hello ladies I would like to know if this bag is authentic..TIA!!!!
> 
> Item# 221373352355
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Gold
> Seller:  Tracierto
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221373352355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters and zipper pull inside the bag.


----------



## bagt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. We have looked at many fake bags from this seller here.



Thanks Ellie!

I'm looking at another bag
http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Textured-Leather-PS11-Shoulder-Bag-Black-45317# 
is this authentic? also, it's missing the studs or it's just badly closed?


----------



## Elliespurse

bagt said:


> Thanks Ellie!
> 
> I'm looking at another bag
> http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Textured-Leather-PS11-Shoulder-Bag-Black-45317#
> is this authentic? also, it's missing the studs or it's just badly closed?



Hi, it's authentic. It's closed the wrong way, the metal is behind the strap.


----------



## craigkm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!! My first Proenza purchase, so excited to have this over summer!


----------



## dada_

Hi ladies, I'd love to know your opinion on this one! 

Item: 15124983408

Seller: colonel_daax 

link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SAC-PROENZA-...R_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2337315067&_uhb=1


----------



## Elliespurse

dada_ said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to know your opinion on this one!
> 
> Item: 15124983408
> 
> Seller: colonel_daax
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SAC-PROENZA-...R_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2337315067&_uhb=1



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at, see post #4140.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

A look at these would be highly appreciated!

Item: Proenza Schouler black suede PS1 Medium satchel messenger bag
Listing number: 261420767849
Seller: lillydust*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261420767849&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160

Item: PS Proenza Schouler hand bag black leather new
Listing number: 251450758032
Seller: knewshuz 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251450758032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> A look at these would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler black suede PS1 Medium satchel messenger bag
> Listing number: 261420767849
> Seller: lillydust*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261420767849&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + better closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> A look at these would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Item: PS Proenza Schouler hand bag black leather new
> Listing number: 251450758032
> Seller: knewshuz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251450758032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## lolat

Hi,

I purchased this bag online from Lane Crawford, but now I'm having doubts based on how cheap it was. Help! Thanks in advance. 

PS1 Keep All Small Leather Bag


----------



## Elliespurse

lolat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased this bag online from Lane Crawford, but now I'm having doubts based on how cheap it was. Help! Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS1 Keep All Small Leather Bag



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## shanumberone

hello 
can you help me with this bag please, is it real?
Thank you so much !
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-xl-en-cuir/proenza-schouler/p-2036450.html?utm_source=tpl-notifybuyerofnewcomment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ml-transactional&al-iu=303890&al-ha=17ecc7522cc79bd8e186262d0117f3a9196719&utm_content=product-2036450-sacs-xl-en-cuir-proenza-schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

shanumberone said:


> hello
> can you help me with this bag please, is it real?
> Thank you so much !
> http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-xl-en-cuir/proenza-schouler/p-2036450.html?utm_source=tpl-notifybuyerofnewcomment&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ml-transactional&al-iu=303890&al-ha=17ecc7522cc79bd8e186262d0117f3a9196719&utm_content=product-2036450-sacs-xl-en-cuir-proenza-schouler



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better pics. Closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## lolat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


Thank you!!! Now I have to wear it out ASAP


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE BAG


Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Small Retail
Listing number: 291099632057
Seller: grampasso110795
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Small-Retail-/291099632057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c6e3e1b9
Comments: I never had a PS bag so I don't have reference what to look for


THANK YOU in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE BAG
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Small Retail
> Listing number: 291099632057
> Seller: grampasso110795
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Small-Retail-/291099632057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c6e3e1b9
> Comments: I never had a PS bag so I don't have reference what to look for
> 
> 
> THANK YOU in advance



Hi, I'd like to see better pics of the backside and interior + closeup pics of the PS letters inside and outside of the bag + strap with hardware.


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> hi Ellie, could you please have a look at this  neon coral ps1 I found from a seller on Facebook, if it is authentic?  thank you so much!!
> View attachment 2482344
> View attachment 2482345
> View attachment 2482346
> View attachment 2482347
> View attachment 2482348
> View attachment 2482349
> View attachment 2482351





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see  closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket +  logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





veneti said:


> I hope these help
> View attachment 2485800
> View attachment 2485801
> View attachment 2485802
> View attachment 2485803
> View attachment 2485804
> View attachment 2485805
> View attachment 2485806
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit PurseForum





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




i had this authenticated before i bought it and it looked fine, now that i received it i would love to make sure and hear your opinion about this bag. so nervous ... thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> i had this authenticated before i bought it and it looked fine, now that i received it i would love to make sure and hear your opinion about this bag. so nervous ... thank you so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!!


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats!!



thanks so much for your help Ellie!!! I will post more photos in my ps thread soon, it's so lovely


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

HELLO NEED HELP WITH THIS PS13



ITEM: Proenza Schouler PS13 Small Retail $2295
LISTING: 141225322130
SELLER: lastchancechuck
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Small-Retail-2295-/141225322130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e1af6692
COMMENT: THANK YOU GUYS SOO MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## Elliespurse

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> HELLO NEED HELP WITH THIS PS13
> 
> 
> 
> ITEM: Proenza Schouler PS13 Small Retail $2295
> LISTING: 141225322130
> SELLER: lastchancechuck
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Small-Retail-2295-/141225322130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e1af6692
> COMMENT: THANK YOU GUYS SOO MUCH IN ADVANCE



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## xlittlepoppet

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Black Ps1 Medium Lux Leather Satchel Bag NEW
Listing number: 331152465061
Seller: staplefind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331152465061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you in advance!! [:


----------



## NikkNak728

Hi Guys! 

I am really hoping noone else posted this already but nothing was coming up in my search! I would so appreciate authentication! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Leather Messenger
Listing number: 191096541923
Seller: Samburuproject
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7e3dd2e3
Comments: none.. I have been lusting after this size but don't know much else! 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

xlittlepoppet said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Black Ps1 Medium Lux Leather Satchel Bag NEW
> Listing number: 331152465061
> Seller: staplefind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331152465061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!! [:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

NikkNak728 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am really hoping noone else posted this already but nothing was coming up in my search! I would so appreciate authentication!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Leather Messenger
> Listing number: 191096541923
> Seller: Samburuproject
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7e3dd2e3
> Comments: none.. I have been lusting after this size but don't know much else!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## NikkNak728

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thanks!


----------



## xDaisy

Need help here ;( just got my new PS 1 medium in black. I got this bag online. But after seeing many reviews and photos on this thread, I realize that my zip and clasp do not have logo as it supposed to be. Does it mean it's fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

xDaisy said:


> Need help here ;( just got my new PS 1 medium in black. I got this bag online. But after seeing many reviews and photos on this thread, I realize that my zip and clasp do not have logo as it supposed to be. Does it mean it's fake?



Hi, PS removed the logos on the hardware for the fall 2013 season, the lining also changed. Did you get the authenticity card with the purchase?


----------



## curry1977

Hi, can you please authenticate this ps1 medium  this for me. I just bought this on ebay, it arrives this morning and the strap is not the correct strap for the ps1 medium, seller told me that she missed the strap with snap hook and she boyght the bag on Printemps anf they gave her 2 straps (i thought 2 straps only with ps1 large)
Thank in advance and have a nice friday!


----------



## curry1977

Other picks of the psi medium
thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

curry1977 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this ps1 medium  this for me. I just bought this on ebay, it arrives this morning and the strap is not the correct strap for the ps1 medium, seller told me that she missed the strap with snap hook and she boyght the bag on Printemps anf they gave her 2 straps (i thought 2 straps only with ps1 large)
> Thank in advance and have a nice friday!



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. I hope you can get your money back.

See this thread for guidelines: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


----------



## curry1977

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. I hope you can get your money back.
> 
> See this thread for guidelines: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


Thank you much, now i go to paypal...no worlds... thanks again


----------



## Newbie2510

Dear authenticators,
Please kindly help me in authenticating this ps1:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Handbag in Black
Item number: 181357725299
Seller: sherpatn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181357725299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please kindly help me in authenticating this ps1:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Handbag in Black
> Item number: 181357725299
> Seller: sherpatn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181357725299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.


----------



## Prikken

Dear lovely authenticators
Can you help me in authenticating this?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 BLUE CLASSIC LEATHER SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG
Item number:121299882472
Seller: perpetualuxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3e0951e8

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Prikken said:


> Dear lovely authenticators
> Can you help me in authenticating this?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 BLUE CLASSIC LEATHER SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG
> Item number:121299882472
> Seller: perpetualuxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3e0951e8
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## CrazyChic

Hi there, 
 I saw this listing on Ebay :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-MINI-CLASSICCHIANTI-/261431468932

I was wondering if you can help me to authenticate it...
The copy of receipt the seller provided indicates that this bag was purchased in Dec 2013.

And she says there's no authentication card (the kind like a credit card), since this is my first time purchasing a Proenza Bag so Im not sure what usually come with... 

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

CrazyChic said:


> Hi there,
> I saw this listing on Ebay :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-MINI-CLASSICCHIANTI-/261431468932
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me to authenticate it...
> The copy of receipt the seller provided indicates that this bag was purchased in Dec 2013.
> 
> And she says there's no authentication card (the kind like a credit card), since this is my first time purchasing a Proenza Bag so Im not sure what usually come with...
> 
> Thank you so very much!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.

I think most fall 2013 bags had the authentication card but not all, especially from early fall. Fall 2013 was the first season with the card.


----------



## CrazyChic

Thank you so much for the response, here are some more pictures.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9ggwk80ng5/LpHt3D8Mpo


----------



## CrazyChic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.
> 
> I think most fall 2013 bags had the authentication card but not all, especially from early fall. Fall 2013 was the first season with the card.


Thank you so much for the response, here are some more pictures.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9ggwk80ng5/LpHt3D8Mpo


----------



## Elliespurse

CrazyChic said:


> Hi there,
> I saw this listing on Ebay :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-MINI-CLASSICCHIANTI-/261431468932
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me to authenticate it...
> The copy of receipt the seller provided indicates that this bag was purchased in Dec 2013.
> 
> And she says there's no authentication card (the kind like a credit card), since this is my first time purchasing a Proenza Bag so Im not sure what usually come with...
> 
> Thank you so very much!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.
> 
> I think most fall 2013 bags had the authentication card but not all, especially from early fall. Fall 2013 was the first season with the card.





CrazyChic said:


> Thank you so much for the response, here are some more pictures.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9ggwk80ng5/LpHt3D8Mpo



Hi an thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I still would like to see closeup pics of the triangle print lining and the letters inside the bag (it should be "Made in Italy").


----------



## CrazyChic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi an thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I still would like to see closeup pics of the triangle print lining and the letters inside the bag (it should be "Made in Italy").


Just got some more pictures from the seller 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9gg... doesn't have the engravings? 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi an thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I still would like to see closeup pics of the triangle print lining and the letters inside the bag (it should be "Made in Italy").





CrazyChic said:


> Just got some more pictures from the seller
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9gg... to be ok though.
> 
> [ATTACH]2553830[/ATTACH]


----------



## CrazyChic

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, everything looks ok but I usually wants to see closeup pics of all places where the letters usually are (see red arrow in the pic below). I expect this bag to be ok though.
> 
> View attachment 2553830


OH! I think the seller found it -

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9ggwk80ng5/LpHt3D8Mpo

What do you think?

Thanks so much for your time!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

CrazyChic said:


> Hi there,
> I saw this listing on Ebay :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS11-MINI-CLASSICCHIANTI-/261431468932
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me to authenticate it...
> The copy of receipt the seller provided indicates that this bag was purchased in Dec 2013.
> 
> And she says there's no authentication card (the kind like a credit card), since this is my first time purchasing a Proenza Bag so Im not sure what usually come with...
> 
> Thank you so very much!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.
> 
> I think most fall 2013 bags had the authentication card but not all, especially from early fall. Fall 2013 was the first season with the card.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi an thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I still would like to see closeup pics of the triangle print lining and the letters inside the bag (it should be "Made in Italy").





CrazyChic said:


> Just got some more pictures from the seller
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9gg...www.dropbox.com/sh/6tnhp9ggwk80ng5/LpHt3D8Mpo
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!!!!!!!



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## CrazyChic

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME!!
I'm so glad its authentic....


----------



## huyjustin

Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897

Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## huyjustin

Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897

Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## huyjustin

Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897

Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## huyjustin

Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897

Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## huyjustin

Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897

Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Elliespurse

huyjustin said:


> Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

HELLO
I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Large Leather Handbag LAST POSTING!
Listing number: 141237318072
Seller: elephantcookie82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Large-Leather-Handbag-LAST-POSTING-/141237318072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e26671b8&autorefresh=true
Comments: THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Elliespurse

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> HELLO
> I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Large Leather Handbag LAST POSTING!
> Listing number: 141237318072
> Seller: elephantcookie82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Large-Leather-Handbag-LAST-POSTING-/141237318072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e26671b8&autorefresh=true
> Comments: THANK YOU IN ADVANCE



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of all PS letters inside the bag and outside.


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

SORRY FOR SO MUCH AUTHENTICATION HELP   


ITEM: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS13 small vacchetta clutch black ex condition 1400$
LISTING #: 221397586854
SELLER: beyondpinknblue
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221397586854?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
I REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYONE HERE THAT HELPS


----------



## Elliespurse

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> SORRY FOR SO MUCH AUTHENTICATION HELP
> 
> 
> ITEM: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS13 small vacchetta clutch black ex condition 1400$
> LISTING #: 221397586854
> SELLER: beyondpinknblue
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221397586854?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> I REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYONE HERE THAT HELPS



Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## huyjustin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Here are more pics!  

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/yGsAAOxykmZTM33K/$_4.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/x2IAAOxyTMdTM33k/$_4.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/yfIAAOxyTMdTM33~/$_4.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/heEAAMXQeKNTM34V/$_4.JPG

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

huyjustin said:


> Good morning! I saw this gorgeous bag and was wondering can you help me authenticate it please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261432612897
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and I hope you all have a wonderful day!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





huyjustin said:


> Here are more pics!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/yGsAAOxykmZTM33K/$_4.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/x2IAAOxyTMdTM33k/$_4.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/yfIAAOxyTMdTM33~/$_4.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/heEAAMXQeKNTM34V/$_4.JPG
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## heartswap

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium 
Comments: no logo on zipper..?  






















Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

heartswap said:


> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Medium
> Comments: no logo on zipper..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

It's the new style logo-free hw introduced for fall 2013.


----------



## heartswap

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It's the new style logo-free hw introduced for fall 2013.



oooh. no wonder! thanks love xxxx


----------



## Newbie2510

Hello elliespurse, can you authenticate these ps1 pouches for me please:

1. Item: *NEW* Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Leather Bag, Purple Retail price $1325
Item number: 281291758267
Seller: lucysellsfashion2013 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281291758267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. Item: $1325 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 POUCH BLACK MINI LEATHER CROSS BODY BAG
Item number: 221401510031
Seller: runway55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221401510031?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Poppy/Coral Red $1325+tax
Item number: 161258732382
Seller: jojoluvstrawberry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161258732382?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Newbie2510

Sorry for the multiple posts. For the last one, I have asked the seller to provide me with more pics
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Newbie2510 said:


> Hello elliespurse, can you authenticate these ps1 pouches for me please:
> 
> 1. Item: *NEW* Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Leather Bag, Purple Retail price $1325
> Item number: 281291758267
> Seller: lucysellsfashion2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281291758267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. Item: $1325 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 POUCH BLACK MINI LEATHER CROSS BODY BAG
> Item number: 221401510031
> Seller: runway55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221401510031?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3. Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Poppy/Coral Red $1325+tax
> Item number: 161258732382
> Seller: jojoluvstrawberry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161258732382?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!





Newbie2510 said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts. For the last one, I have asked the seller to provide me with more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558025
> View attachment 2558026
> View attachment 2558027
> View attachment 2558028
> View attachment 2558029
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, all three are authentic.

Note bag 1 has shorter strap and bag 2 was bought at last call or similar outlet (the hole in the tab).


----------



## Newbie2510

Thanks so much ellie!!


----------



## shannoneleblanc

Good morning, I don't think this item has been posted - can you please authenticate?


Thanks so much


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231172964487


----------



## Elliespurse

shannoneleblanc said:


> Good morning, I don't think this item has been posted - can you please authenticate?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231172964487



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of all PS letters inside the bag and outside.




i received more pictures but they are still not too clear. hope this helps


----------



## Elliespurse

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> HELLO
> I NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Large Leather Handbag LAST POSTING!
> Listing number: 141237318072
> Seller: elephantcookie82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS13-Large-Leather-Handbag-LAST-POSTING-/141237318072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e26671b8&autorefresh=true
> Comments: THANK YOU IN ADVANCE





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of all PS letters inside the bag and outside.





SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> i received more pictures but they are still not too clear. hope this helps



Hi, the pics are too small, I still would like to see more and better pics.


----------



## andreaVvintage

Item: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel in Iconic Smoke
Listing number: N/A
Seller: pjtaggart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261432612897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you so much! Bidding is ending in 53 mins. If you can authenticate it fast that would be great!


----------



## Elliespurse

andreaVvintage said:


> Item: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Satchel in Iconic Smoke
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: pjtaggart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261432612897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you so much! Bidding is ending in 53 mins. If you can authenticate it fast that would be great!



Hi, we looked at this PS1 in post #4254 and it was authentic with the additional pics.


----------



## andreaVvintage

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we looked at this PS1 in post #4254 and it was authentic with the additional pics.


Thank you so much Elliespurse  You save my day ^^ Have a great week!


----------



## isvinter

Hello. Could you help me authenticate this? 

Item: $1325 Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Black Mini Leather Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 221407289632 
Seller: runway55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1325-PROENZ...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338ce72120

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hello. Could you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: $1325 Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Black Mini Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 221407289632
> Seller: runway55
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1325-PROENZ...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338ce72120
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, it looks like the seller re-listed this bag. We looked at the same in post #4260 and said it was authentic. Note, this bag was bought at last call or similar outlet (the hole in the tab).


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like the seller re-listed this bag. We looked at the same in post #4260 and said it was authentic. Note, this bag was bought at last call or similar outlet (the hole in the tab).



Thank you for the quick reply. Oh, so it might be a.. what's it called, second sorting? Are there any questions I should ask the seller before buying?


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Oh, so it might be a.. what's it called, second sorting? Are there any questions I should ask the seller before buying?



The hole in the tab usually means it's a refurbished bag, it could be some scratches were removed etc but it could not be sold at the main department store (Neiman Marcus). You could ask how it compares to a new bag.


----------



## stephiez626

Hello, 
Can someone please help authenticate the bag I recently purchased? Details below:

Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in sunshine yellow
Listing number: 151263541559 
Seller: red.white.black
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Silvy

stephiez626 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help authenticate the bag I recently purchased? Details below:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in sunshine yellow
> Listing number: 151263541559
> Seller: red.white.black
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Hi, I just compared my medium ps1 in coral with the one in the pictures. I think the whole match. I think it's autehntic, but better await the response of someone who has more expertise than me


----------



## Elliespurse

stephiez626 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help authenticate the bag I recently purchased? Details below:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in sunshine yellow
> Listing number: 151263541559
> Seller: red.white.black
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/used-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!

Thanks *Silvy* for helping.


----------



## stephiez626

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## juliel

Hi ladies! Can you PS experts sign off on this one for me? I'm much more up on Balenciaga; this is my first Proenza.

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109189

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109188

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109187

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109186

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109185

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109184

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109183

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109182


----------



## Elliespurse

juliel said:


> Hi ladies! Can you PS experts sign off on this one for me? I'm much more up on Balenciaga; this is my first Proenza.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109189
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109188
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109187
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109186
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109185
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109184
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109183
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11548&pictureid=109182



Hi, it's authentic. Wow, this is a Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010!


----------



## juliel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Wow, this is a Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010!



Thank you! I got an amazing deal on it (less than $350). It could stand a bit of cleaning but I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## jenamyk

Hi. Looking for authentication help on this eBay listing:

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL BAG 					 				 		 
Listing number: 191120316768   
Seller: lullabye187 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-BLACK-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-/191120316768

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

jenamyk said:


> Hi. Looking for authentication help on this eBay listing:
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Listing number: 191120316768
> Seller: lullabye187
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-MEDIUM-BLACK-LEATHER-SATCHEL-BAG-/191120316768
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## jenamyk

Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## andreaVvintage

andreaVvintage said:


> Thank you so much Elliespurse  You save my day ^^ Have a great week!



I received my first *PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke*. today . The seller gave it 10 out of 1-10 for its condition. But the leather is just so soft so that the bag cannot sit without leaning on something. I am not sure if all PS1 bags come like this since it's my first PS1 I could be wrong. The seller claimed she bought it in August, 2013. Any comment on the condition of the bag would be much helpful. Thanks in advance.  Please see attached the pictures I took today on arrival of the bag.


----------



## andreaVvintage

More pictures...


----------



## Elliespurse

andreaVvintage said:


> I received my first *PS1 Large Satchel in Smoke*. today . The seller gave it 10 out of 1-10 for its condition. But the leather is just so soft so that the bag cannot sit without leaning on something. I am not sure if all PS1 bags come like this since it's my first PS1 I could be wrong. The seller claimed she bought it in August, 2013. Any comment on the condition of the bag would be much helpful. Thanks in advance.  Please see attached the pictures I took today on arrival of the bag.



Congrats!!  I think it's gorgeous and the leather looks like my large smoke PS1 from 2010. It's soft and many here compare the leather to Balenciaga, it different but both are soft. Some PS1:s keep their shape better though, the double sided leather PS1 etc.


----------



## HelenB

Hi all, I'm looking to buy my first Proenza Schouler and I've got my eye on a PS1. Could someone please take a look at this listing?

Authentic proenza Schouler ps1 medium leather messenger satchel 
Seller: sunshinediamond47
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191128094980?nav=SEARCH

I've asked and the seller doesn't have the receipt. 

Thanks

Oh, and can I ask, what would be a good price to pay?


----------



## Elliespurse

HelenB said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to buy my first Proenza Schouler and I've got my eye on a PS1. Could someone please take a look at this listing?
> 
> Authentic proenza Schouler ps1 medium leather messenger satchel
> Seller: sunshinediamond47
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191128094980?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I've asked and the seller doesn't have the receipt.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh, and can I ask, what would be a good price to pay?



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.

I'm not sure about the price but you could check so it's below buying new from store.


----------



## HelenB

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the price but you could check so it's below buying new from store.




Thanks, that's great. The seller has sent me some more pics, which I'm attaching here. Sorry they're screenshots from my phone


----------



## HelenB

Oops those pics are enormous, sorry! Will delete them later.


----------



## Elliespurse

HelenB said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to buy my first Proenza Schouler and I've got my eye on a PS1. Could someone please take a look at this listing?
> 
> Authentic proenza Schouler ps1 medium leather messenger satchel
> Seller: sunshinediamond47
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191128094980?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I've asked and the seller doesn't have the receipt.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh, and can I ask, what would be a good price to pay?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> I'm not sure about the price but you could check so it's below buying new from store.





HelenB said:


> Thanks, that's great. The seller has sent me some more pics, which I'm attaching here. Sorry they're screenshots from my phone
> 
> View attachment 2572151
> View attachment 2572153
> View attachment 2572154
> View attachment 2572156
> 
> View attachment 2572157



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

(the pic size is great)


----------



## HelenB

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> (the pic size is great)




Thank you! X


----------



## dada_

tem: Proenza Schouler PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BLACK CLASSIC SATCHEL
Listing number: 161270898093
Seller: moonhedonism
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item258c7e9dad

Thanks !!


----------



## HelenB

Me again, sorry. Would you mind having a quick look at this one for me? 

Proenza Schouler ps1 medium
Seller: H500seller
Link: http://******/1n2wGDp 

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

dada_ said:


> tem: Proenza Schouler PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 BLACK CLASSIC SATCHEL
> Listing number: 161270898093
> Seller: moonhedonism
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item258c7e9dad
> 
> Thanks !!



Hi, this is fake.

(It looks like pics from 3 or 4 different bags too)


----------



## Elliespurse

HelenB said:


> Me again, sorry. Would you mind having a quick look at this one for me?
> 
> Proenza Schouler ps1 medium
> Seller: H500seller
> Link: http://******/1n2wGDp
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (letters inside the pocket is already in the pics) + logo on the fold-over clasp + metal hang-tag.


----------



## HelenB

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (letters inside the pocket is already in the pics) + logo on the fold-over clasp + metal hang-tag.




Thanks, here are the extra pics:


----------



## Elliespurse

HelenB said:


> Me again, sorry. Would you mind having a quick look at this one for me?
> 
> Proenza Schouler ps1 medium
> Seller: H500seller
> Link: http://******/1n2wGDp
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (letters inside the pocket is already in the pics) + logo on the fold-over clasp + metal hang-tag.





HelenB said:


> Thanks, here are the extra pics:
> 
> View attachment 2573008
> 
> View attachment 2573009
> 
> View attachment 2573010
> 
> View attachment 2573011



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## googielaura

Hi! Apologies but wanted to have the below PS1 authenticated--thanks so much!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag, Smoke/Taupe, 100% Authentic, Current Season
Item number: 171293326015
Seller: tiana_33
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171293326015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Elliespurse

googielaura said:


> Hi! Apologies but wanted to have the below PS1 authenticated--thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag, Smoke/Taupe, 100% Authentic, Current Season
> Item number: 171293326015
> Seller: tiana_33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171293326015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lizz66

googielaura said:


> Hi! Apologies but wanted to have the below PS1 authenticated--thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bag, Smoke/Taupe, 100% Authentic, Current Season
> 
> Item number: 171293326015
> 
> Seller: tiana_33
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171293326015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648




Hope you bought it.  Great price!!!!


----------



## CoutureGirly

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel Bag, Saddle color

Listing number: 151276071270

Seller: p2i8a7n7o

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151276071270

Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

CoutureGirly said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel Bag, Saddle color
> 
> Listing number: 151276071270
> 
> Seller: p2i8a7n7o
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151276071270
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## LV4L

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Hello, is this authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (Large, Kelly Green!)
Very Clean & Includes tags, receipt & dust bag!

Listing number: 161272676663

Seller: adamsedg

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161272676663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

LV4L said:


> Hello, is this authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 (Large, Kelly Green!)
> Very Clean & Includes tags, receipt & dust bag!
> 
> Listing number: 161272676663
> 
> Seller: adamsedg
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161272676663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Tinkerbelldandy

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch $1,325
Listing number: 321373650205
Seller: last chance4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad35cbd1d
Comments: I hope I did this correctly.


----------



## juliel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.



Ladies, this is a scam. I caught it after having a similar issue with a Balenciaga bag and getting suspicious because this seller also has zero feedback and a similar layout to their listing and some identical wording. A google image search turned up these bag pictures listed on a Philippines web site:

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...oenza+ps1&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1

I have reported the auction to eBay. Please DO NOT bid.  Please keep an eye out for these and if you have a seller with no feedback, PLEASE use a google image search on the listing.


----------



## Assets

Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Black Classic leather shoulder bag Large 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321377014599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller: Shabby4chic

Item ID: 321377014599


Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Assets said:


> Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Black Classic leather shoulder bag Large
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321377014599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller: Shabby4chic
> 
> Item ID: 321377014599
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Tinkerbelldandy said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch $1,325
> Listing number: 321373650205
> Seller: lastchance4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad35cbd1d
> Comments: I hope I did this correctly.



Hi, it's authentic.

(It was probably bought at last chance or similar outlet, see the hole in the leather tab. The strap could be newer than the bag.)


----------



## LV4L

juliel said:


> Ladies, this is a scam. I caught it after having a similar issue with a Balenciaga bag and getting suspicious because this seller also has zero feedback and a similar layout to their listing and some identical wording. A google image search turned up these bag pictures listed on a Philippines web site:
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...oenza+ps1&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
> 
> I have reported the auction to eBay. Please DO NOT bid.  Please keep an eye out for these and if you have a seller with no feedback, PLEASE use a google image search on the listing.


Thank you so much! This is the 2nd time this bag was listed and was curious why it was listed again.


----------



## juliel

LV4L said:


> Thank you so much! This is the 2nd time this bag was listed and was curious why it was listed again.


The bag is also currently listed with a $1350 BIN by a seller in the Philippines, with the exact same pictures. Ebay has not taken the scam one down. I contacted the seller in the Philippines to let him know someone was stealing his pictures but nothing else I can do. Someone's about to pay $405 for a bag that doesn't exist and then have to file a PayPal claim.


----------



## muneed

Hi, Please kindly review authentic this bag for me, Thank you in advance

Item : Proenza Schouler Black Leather Crossbody PS1 Satchel Handbag
Item number : 310923775337
Seller : ********
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/310923775337


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Hi, Please kindly review authentic this bag for me, Thank you in advance
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler Black Leather Crossbody PS1 Satchel Handbag
> Item number : 310923775337
> Seller : ********
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/310923775337



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thank you very much &#3611;&#128525;


----------



## camillewiecz

Item name: PS1
Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/638330457.htm
Seller: not a professional, this bag is pre-owned and used

Comments: Hello ladies, please be indulgent as this is my first post ever despite having stalked you for years  plus the fact English is not my mother tongue. 

I may buy a Proenza PS1 in navy from a seller on "le bon coin", which is a French site that allows you to get in touch with a seller living in your area. Indeed, she offered me to go and see the bag before making any décision. However, I need the help of your trained eyes 

She told me she got it years ago when Colette was the only store to sell proenza in Paris thanks to her brother working there. She does have the dustbag, but no Bill ou authenticity card (they dont do these right ?)

The bag is the large model. However, I cant see the tag "proenza schouler" attached to the strap. I have just emailed her about that, I ll let you Know. The deal is 500 euros !
Apart from that, it seems quite authentic to me...

The deal
http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/638330457.htm 

More photos she emailed me 
http://s66.photobucket.com/user/Camilletchrs/library/

Thank you for your Time and help !


----------



## Elliespurse

camillewiecz said:


> Item name: PS1
> Link: http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/638330457.htm
> Seller: not a professional, this bag is pre-owned and used
> 
> Comments: Hello ladies, please be indulgent as this is my first post ever despite having stalked you for years  plus the fact English is not my mother tongue.
> 
> I may buy a Proenza PS1 in navy from a seller on "le bon coin", which is a French site that allows you to get in touch with a seller living in your area. Indeed, she offered me to go and see the bag before making any décision. However, I need the help of your trained eyes
> 
> She told me she got it years ago when Colette was the only store to sell proenza in Paris thanks to her brother working there. She does have the dustbag, but no Bill ou authenticity card (they dont do these right ?)
> 
> The bag is the large model. However, I cant see the tag "proenza schouler" attached to the strap. I have just emailed her about that, I ll let you Know. The deal is 500 euros !
> Apart from that, it seems quite authentic to me...
> 
> The deal
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/638330457.htm
> 
> More photos she emailed me
> http://s66.photobucket.com/user/Camilletchrs/library/
> 
> Thank you for your Time and help !



Hello and welcome!

This bag looks ok but I would like to see a better pic of the PS letters inside the bag/pocket + logo on the front clasp.

The metal tag was often lost on the early PS1:s. They attached the tag better on newer bags though.


----------



## camillewiecz

Thanks for the fast response !

About the tag : she emailed me back and told me she had removed it because it would always fall off ! She will look for it so she can put it back.

More info about its "age" : I have checked about the Colette part and the boutique has supported the PS line (clothing) since 2002. Thus, the bag is very likely one the very firsts PS1 if it turns out to be authentic.

As for the rest, the owner is on vacation so I highly doubt I can get more pictures by the time we meet up. I'll try though. However, if I do purchase the bag, it will be done IRL - meaning I'll only give the money after seeing the bag. Thus, even I know I'm new to the forum and can't have a full profile right now, if some kind ladies could give me some pieces of advice via PM about what to pay attention to before the D day, it would be very sweet.

Fake bags are definitely a burden for us who collect designer handbags.


----------



## pradapiggy

Hello!

Would love to purchase this, but just wanted to get it authenticated first... I always find it a little suspicious when the listing name/description doesn't say that it's authentic... Also, it says that it's a Medium in the Item Description, but it looks like a Large in the photos. Could someone confirm the size as well? Thank you in advance!

Item: PS Proenza Schouler hand bag black leather new
Item #: 251450758032
Seller: knewshuz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS-Proenza-...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8ba21390


----------



## Elliespurse

pradapiggy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would love to purchase this, but just wanted to get it authenticated first... I always find it a little suspicious when the listing name/description doesn't say that it's authentic... Also, it says that it's a Medium in the Item Description, but it looks like a Large in the photos. Could someone confirm the size as well? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: PS Proenza Schouler hand bag black leather new
> Item #: 251450758032
> Seller: knewshuz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS-Proenza-...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8ba21390



Hi, it's authentic. I also think the pics show a large PS1.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Hi please could you authenticate? Many thanks

Item: proenza schouler Bag PS1 Medium Tan
Item #: 321375754027
Seller: puitaloy2530
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ad37cd72b


----------



## Elliespurse

hands-on-stance said:


> Hi please could you authenticate? Many thanks
> 
> Item: proenza schouler Bag PS1 Medium Tan
> Item #: 321375754027
> Seller: puitaloy2530
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ad37cd72b



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thanks for that!


----------



## moyatiny

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate tis PS1

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium midnight
































Thx all for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

moyatiny said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate tis PS1
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx all for your help



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## moyatiny

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks for response


----------



## redweddy

Hi Ladies!

Can anyone please help me authenticate this PS1 that I just bought?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

redweddy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this PS1 that I just bought?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2584893
> View attachment 2584894
> View attachment 2584895
> View attachment 2584896
> View attachment 2584897
> View attachment 2584898
> View attachment 2584899
> View attachment 2584900
> View attachment 2584901



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  it's gorgeous!


----------



## tatertot

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Hi Ellie, Could you give me your opinion on this before I buy please?

Item PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel CORAL Orange Shoulder Bag New Purse Store Display

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/301145626095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#viTabs_0

Item# 301145626095

Seller~  maglovena

Thank you so much:kiss:


----------



## Elliespurse

tatertot said:


> Hi Ellie, Could you give me your opinion on this before I buy please?
> 
> Item PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Satchel CORAL Orange Shoulder Bag New Purse Store Display
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/301145626095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#viTabs_0
> 
> Item# 301145626095
> 
> Seller~  maglovena
> 
> Thank you so much:kiss:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tatertot

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! I have been wanting a large Coral for _YEARS_ and am so excited for this beauty


----------



## Elliespurse

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much! I have been wanting a large Coral for _YEARS_ and am so excited for this beauty



Congrats in advance! -The Coral is one of the colors PS brought back from the first seasons, it's a favorite.


----------



## redweddy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats!  it's gorgeous!




Thank you so very much!! I appreciate all you do!!


----------



## yummiebitez

Hi! This is my first post on the PurseForum, and I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this PS1 Smoke bag. Thank you in advance (and I hope I did this correctly)!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke


----------



## yummiebitez

Also here are additional pictures of the bag when I received it.
























Can someone also explain what the number under the tag means?

Thank you again! Sorry if i posted too many pictures >.<.


----------



## Elliespurse

yummiebitez said:


> Hi! This is my first post on the PurseForum, and I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this PS1 Smoke bag. Thank you in advance (and I hope I did this correctly)!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke





yummiebitez said:


> Also here are additional pictures of the bag when I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone also explain what the number under the tag means?
> 
> Thank you again! Sorry if i posted too many pictures >.<.



Hi, it's authentic. The number under the tag is probably a batch nr or similar, welcome to the forums too.


----------



## yummiebitez

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The number under the tag is probably a batch nr or similar, welcome to the forums too.


Thank you so much Ellie!!!!


----------



## lizz66

yummiebitez said:


> Hi! This is my first post on the PurseForum, and I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this PS1 Smoke bag. Thank you in advance (and I hope I did this correctly)!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke




Looks legit and what a beauty but that third pic scares me.  The inside flap of the place with the four screw decorations, two are missing and look rusted out


----------



## shanumberone

Hey !
can you please help me -is this real?
Thank you so much in advance!
xx

http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-xl...duct-2036450-sacs-xl-en-cuir-proenza-schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

shanumberone said:


> Hey !
> can you please help me -is this real?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> xx
> 
> http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-xl...duct-2036450-sacs-xl-en-cuir-proenza-schouler



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the front clasp.


----------



## la.ci

hi, can you please help me with this one? in general, which details on ps11 are to ask for in order to validate autenticity? the dustbag can be black or should be dark grey? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
so many dupes are really CLOSE to the original one, help me!


----------



## Elliespurse

la.ci said:


> hi, can you please help me with this one? in general, which details on ps11 are to ask for in order to validate autenticity? the dustbag can be black or should be dark grey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many dupes are really CLOSE to the original one, help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589341
> View attachment 2589342



Hi, I'm sorry but this is probably fake. I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters.


----------



## ruxx

Hi ladies 

Would you mind authenticating this bag for me? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171307554848


----------



## Elliespurse

ruxx said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171307554848



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dada_

Hi please could you authenticate? Many thanks

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 clutch 
Item : 261457207967
Seller: l_b79
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/261457207967?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

dada_ said:


> Hi please could you authenticate? Many thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 clutch
> Item : 261457207967
> Seller: l_b79
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/261457207967?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## cutetoby

Thank you ladies for all your help!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 MEDIUM BROWN SADDLE BAGPROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 MEDIUM BROWN SADDLE BAG 
Listing number:131174102870
Seller: ginadylan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8a95f756#ht_272wt_1124


----------



## Elliespurse

cutetoby said:


> Thank you ladies for all your help!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 MEDIUM BROWN SADDLE BAGPROENZA SCHOULER PS 1 MEDIUM BROWN SADDLE BAG
> Listing number:131174102870
> Seller: ginadylan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8a95f756#ht_272wt_1124



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## cutetoby

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you Elliespurse!!  I will ask for the additional picture.


----------



## clairezc

hi, could someone help me to authenticate ps1 medium for me? i found three in different colors. if they are both authentic, i also would like to know which color do you recommend most! thanks! black is a classic, but orchid looks so amazing! midnight is kind of in between... hard to decide...

midnight:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1bf90576
orchid:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417fc372c3
black:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce050e29f


----------



## Elliespurse

clairezc said:


> hi, could someone help me to authenticate ps1 medium for me? i found three in different colors. if they are both authentic, i also would like to know which color do you recommend most! thanks! black is a classic, but orchid looks so amazing! midnight is kind of in between... hard to decide...
> 
> midnight:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1bf90576



Hi, it's authentic. Wow, this PS1 is from 2008-2010. The hang-tag seems to be missing though.

(I make two more replies for the other listings)


----------



## Elliespurse

clairezc said:


> hi, could someone help me to authenticate ps1 medium for me? i found three in different colors. if they are both authentic, i also would like to know which color do you recommend most! thanks! black is a classic, but orchid looks so amazing! midnight is kind of in between... hard to decide...
> 
> orchid:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417fc372c3



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

clairezc said:


> hi, could someone help me to authenticate ps1 medium for me? i found three in different colors. if they are both authentic, i also would like to know which color do you recommend most! thanks! black is a classic, but orchid looks so amazing! midnight is kind of in between... hard to decide...
> 
> black:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce050e29f



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## clairezc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks so much for your response!!!!


----------



## MissNano

Hi Ellie, can you look at this PS1 medium in Lagoon for me? Thanks a lot!
http://s48.photobucket.com/user/xi2byakuya/library/Proenza Schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Hi Ellie, can you look at this PS1 medium in Lagoon for me? Thanks a lot!
> http://s48.photobucket.com/user/xi2byakuya/library/Proenza Schouler



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like pics from two bags though, a lagoon and a blue.


----------



## hopes420

Hello ladies 
Please authenticate this bag for me...
Item: Awesome PROENZA SCHOULER PS13 Bag in Black - Barely Used 100% AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 251513198868
Seller: therefindclub
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251513198868?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


----------



## Elliespurse

hopes420 said:


> Hello ladies
> Please authenticate this bag for me...
> Item: Awesome PROENZA SCHOULER PS13 Bag in Black - Barely Used 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 251513198868
> Seller: therefindclub
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251513198868?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0



Hi, it's authentic. This is the first release with the wide strap and plain lining.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate the following bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Crossbody Medium Orchid AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 111334617450
Seller: fashionbee17 
Link: http://r.ebay.com/fXtSJB
Comments: It seems alright to me but I am not sure. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Crossbody Medium Orchid AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 111334617450
> Seller: fashionbee17
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/fXtSJB
> Comments: It seems alright to me but I am not sure. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## hopes420

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is the first release with the wide strap and plain lining.


Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## cutetoby

Thank you ladies for all your help!  Hopefully this will be the last time...hahaha

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Smoke Leather
Listing number:221428671051
Seller: kitcatmet22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142867105...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_342wt_1362
Comment:  would you happen to know how old this PS1 is??


----------



## Elliespurse

cutetoby said:


> Thank you ladies for all your help!  Hopefully this will be the last time...hahaha
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Smoke Leather
> Listing number:221428671051
> Seller: kitcatmet22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142867105...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_342wt_1362
> Comment:  would you happen to know how old this PS1 is??



Hi, it's authentic. It's from 2010-2011 or older but the pics are not clear enough to say exact.


----------



## cutetoby

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from 2010-2011 or older but the pics are not clear enough to say exact.




Thank you so much!!!  Hopefully I will be able to win the item!!  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you!!! Do you mind looking at one more for me? She is going to send more photos of it later as well:

Name: &#10024;PS1 Med leather smoke satchel&#10024;
Seller: sassysushi5
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51c7a22752ab065b4800c52c

Thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Thank you!!! Do you mind looking at one more for me? She is going to send more photos of it later as well:
> 
> Name: &#10024;PS1 Med leather smoke satchel&#10024;
> Seller: sassysushi5
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51c7a22752ab065b4800c52c
> 
> Thank you again



Hi, the pics are from different bags and fakes too. I'd stay away.


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are from different bags and fakes too. I'd stay away.



Oh okay, thank you!!! Also, side question: have you seen the Veruca Salt and Purple Rain side by side? What do you think about them? Purple rain was my one that got away, but now I'm thinking Veruca Salt is pretty gorgeous !


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Oh okay, thank you!!! Also, side question: have you seen the Veruca Salt and Purple Rain side by side? What do you think about them? Purple rain was my one that got away, but now I'm thinking Veruca Salt is pretty gorgeous !



I haven't seen them in real life together, they are fall12 and fall13 colors. The new fall14 colors arrives any day now and perhaps it's a purple color in this release?


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> I haven't seen them in real life together, they are fall12 and fall13 colors. The new fall14 colors arrives any day now and perhaps it's a purple color in this release?



I hope so! I can't wait to see the new colors  Thanks


----------



## fashionista1984

Let's hope third times the charm! 

Item name: Hot Pink Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121328657932&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Item #: 121328657932
Comments: Was "hot pink" ever a color? Or was this named something else? 
Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Let's hope third times the charm!
> 
> Item name: Hot Pink Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121328657932&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Item #: 121328657932
> Comments: Was "hot pink" ever a color? Or was this named something else?
> Thank you again for all your help!



Hi, it's authentic. Yes hot pink is a fall 2012 suede color.


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes hot pink is a fall 2012 suede color.



Thank you!!


----------



## Gigadeath

item name: PS1 Large Proenza Schouler Black

Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151292616228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Item #: 151292616228
Comments: Is this authentic? and it is large or extra large  

Thank you so so much and this is my first post , sorry if I did something wrong.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gigadeath said:


> item name: PS1 Large Proenza Schouler Black
> 
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151292616228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Item #: 151292616228
> Comments: Is this authentic? and it is large or extra large
> 
> Thank you so so much and this is my first post , sorry if I did something wrong.



Hi, it's authentic. It's the extra large.


----------



## Gigadeath

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's the extra large.


Thank you so much
One quick question
How can I know that they will be reliable seller 
Do tpf have ebay blacklist ?


----------



## Elliespurse

Gigadeath said:


> Thank you so much
> One quick question
> How can I know that they will be reliable seller
> Do tpf have ebay blacklist ?



Hi, you could see our e-bay forum for threads: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

also see my signature for sellers we looked at in this thread.


----------



## Gigadeath

Thank again 
That help me a lot


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this? I hope it's the last one I have to ask for.....

Item name: Authetic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke Color Satchel
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121332668451
Item #: 121332668451
Seller: alvar-terr

I think it looks okay, but I am not sure. Thank you again and again!


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this? I hope it's the last one I have to ask for.....
> 
> Item name: Authetic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Smoke Color Satchel
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121332668451
> Item #: 121332668451
> Seller: alvar-terr
> 
> I think it looks okay, but I am not sure. Thank you again and again!



Hi, it's authentic. The new style white dustbag is not included but the bag could be from early fall/summer last year. The authenticity card seems to be missing too.


----------



## yanqi420

Hi Ellie can you help me identify this courier? The seller just has some blurry photos on ebay. I also asked her to send me some detailed pictures but what she sent to me are still blurred.
Name: Proenza Schouler
Seller:  abothi2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201083062823?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

yanqi420 said:


> Hi Ellie can you help me identify this courier? The seller just has some blurry photos on ebay. I also asked her to send me some detailed pictures but what she sent to me are still blurred.
> Name: Proenza Schouler
> Seller:  abothi2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201083062823?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Hi, we would need better pics as you say. It's hard to say anything without better pics.


----------



## french_vanilla

Hi everyone,
Am really new to Proenza.
Was wonder if anyone could help to authenticate this PS11 for me please.
Thx in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

french_vanilla said:


> Hi everyone,
> Am really new to Proenza.
> Was wonder if anyone could help to authenticate this PS11 for me please.
> Thx in advance
> 
> View attachment 2602764
> View attachment 2602765
> View attachment 2602761
> View attachment 2602762
> View attachment 2602763



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters.


----------



## french_vanilla

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters.




Hi Elliespurse thank you for very quick response.
I wonder if you have sample pic to show where exactly will
be useful to you, so I could ask the seller for it.
Also do you know what's this colour called and perhaps season? Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

french_vanilla said:


> Hi Elliespurse thank you for very quick response.
> I wonder if you have sample pic to show where exactly will
> be useful to you, so I could ask the seller for it.
> Also do you know what's this colour called and perhaps season? Thank you.



Hi, see sample pic below (the pic shows the new PS11 though). The color looks like Peacock from spring 2013, see this pic.


----------



## Gigadeath

Hello everyone
Please check this proenza ps 1 for me

item name: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Med Cognac Brown

item link   : http://www.ebay.com/itm/111344145594?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank you in advance !!


----------



## Elliespurse

Gigadeath said:


> Hello everyone
> Please check this proenza ps 1 for me
> 
> item name: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Med Cognac Brown
> 
> item link   : http://www.ebay.com/itm/111344145594?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you in advance !!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## french_vanilla

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, see sample pic below (the pic shows the new PS11 though). The color looks like Peacock from spring 2013, see this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2602823



Hi Elliespurse,
Here is the photo.
Thx


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the PS letters.





french_vanilla said:


> Hi Elliespurse thank you for very quick response.
> I wonder if you have sample pic to show where exactly will
> be useful to you, so I could ask the seller for it.
> Also do you know what's this colour called and perhaps season? Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, see sample pic below (the pic shows the new PS11 though). The color looks like Peacock from spring 2013, see this pic.
> 
> View attachment 2602823





french_vanilla said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> Here is the photo.
> Thx
> 
> View attachment 2603717
> View attachment 2603720



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## french_vanilla

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.




Thank so much , highly appreciate


----------



## dada_

Item name: Proenza Schouler ps1 handbag purse orchid 
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ec7833c4
Seller : fashionbee17
Item : 111341482948

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

dada_ said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler ps1 handbag purse orchid
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ec7833c4
> Seller : fashionbee17
> Item : 111341482948
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. We also looked at this bag in post #4359.


----------



## sffoodie

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch in Oahu
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4a8f0d7
Seller: katbar1313
Item: 321395421399


Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## anni3_xb

hi, can you please authenticate this listing? TIA!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red Medium Leather Satchel
Listing Number: 111340590991
Seller: debbyliang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111340590991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

(:


----------



## Elliespurse

sffoodie said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch in Oahu
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4a8f0d7
> Seller: katbar1313
> Item: 321395421399
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

anni3_xb said:


> hi, can you please authenticate this listing? TIA!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red Medium Leather Satchel
> Listing Number: 111340590991
> Seller: debbyliang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111340590991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> (:



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sffoodie

Thank you so much! I won it and got a Barney's receipt for it! I am so excited!


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better pics of the PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lizb

:kiss:Item No: 301173902306
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301173902306 

Hi everyone, 
If someone could help me authenticate this
Much appreciated :kiss:


----------



## Elliespurse

lizb said:


> :kiss:Item No: 301173902306
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301173902306
> 
> Hi everyone,
> If someone could help me authenticate this
> Much appreciated :kiss:



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## princepanni

Item nameroenza Schouler 2014 PS1 Large
Item ID: 271482406918
Seller ID: shoptillidropthis 
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271482406918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I am very interested in this bag, but do not know if it is authenticate or not, can any expert offer some help here?

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

princepanni said:


> Item nameroenza Schouler 2014 PS1 Large
> Item ID: 271482406918
> Seller ID: shoptillidropthis
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271482406918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I am very interested in this bag, but do not know if it is authenticate or not, can any expert offer some help here?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

The first pic is a stock pic and the other seems to be silver hardware, it should be gold hardware. Perhaps it's the pics.


----------



## lizb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



Thank you very much!


----------



## princepanni

Ok, the seller did not send me pictures. but I have my eyes on this yellow PS1.
Not sure if it is authenticate or not, need some help.

Item name:NWT Proenza Schouler Ps1 Neon Yellow Large Handbag Crossbody 
Item ID: 321401401599
seller ID: binkabinkabinka
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad50430ff

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

princepanni said:


> Ok, the seller did not send me pictures. but I have my eyes on this yellow PS1.
> Not sure if it is authenticate or not, need some help.
> 
> Item name:NWT Proenza Schouler Ps1 Neon Yellow Large Handbag Crossbody
> Item ID: 321401401599
> seller ID: binkabinkabinka
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad50430ff
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## princepanni

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.















Hi, here are the additional pics I got, hopefully they helps


----------



## princepanni

princepanni said:


> View attachment 2613556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613559
> 
> 
> Hi, here are the additional pics I got, hopefully they helps



sorry I noticed the pictures are too small. here are bigger versions lol


----------



## Elliespurse

princepanni said:


> Ok, the seller did not send me pictures. but I have my eyes on this yellow PS1.
> Not sure if it is authenticate or not, need some help.
> 
> Item name:NWT Proenza Schouler Ps1 Neon Yellow Large Handbag Crossbody
> Item ID: 321401401599
> seller ID: binkabinkabinka
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad50430ff
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





princepanni said:


> View attachment 2613556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613559
> 
> 
> Hi, here are the additional pics I got, hopefully they helps





princepanni said:


> sorry I noticed the pictures are too small. here are bigger versions lol
> View attachment 2613565
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613566
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613568



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## princepanni

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse for the fast response ))


----------



## Deviltress

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261475449973&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

can anyone tell if this is really Authentic? - price seems too good to be true - and it sorta' doesn't look like the XL


----------



## Elliespurse

Deviltress said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261475449973&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> can anyone tell if this is really Authentic? - price seems too good to be true - and it sorta' doesn't look like the XL



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + backside of the bag.


----------



## Deviltress

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + backside of the bag.


just asked for the pictures


----------



## Deviltress

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + backside of the bag.


response was : The PS is engraved into the clasp and embossed in the leather in 2 spots 
here's the pictures she sent 














what do you think?


----------



## lastchance29

Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me?

Titleroenza Schoulder genuine leather Purse, Made in Italy! Authentic! and NEW
Seller: somewhereintimegallery
Item#:271473090287
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...0i5gTAt%2BE1%2B75M3tg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lastchance29

a few more photos


----------



## duda

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this PS1 pouch for me?
Thank you,
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e3d79a14


----------



## Deviltress

Deviltress said:


> response was : The PS is engraved into the clasp and embossed in the leather in 2 spots
> here's the pictures she sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


here's the back of the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thinking it's Authentic?


----------



## Deviltress

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + backside of the bag.



new to posting on here - i posted the photos - love to hear what you think - authentic or not?!


----------



## Elliespurse

Deviltress said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261475449973&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> can anyone tell if this is really Authentic? - price seems too good to be true - and it sorta' doesn't look like the XL





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + backside of the bag.





Deviltress said:


> just asked for the pictures





Deviltress said:


> response was : The PS is engraved into the clasp and embossed in the leather in 2 spots
> here's the pictures she sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?





Deviltress said:


> here's the back of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking it's Authentic?





Deviltress said:


> new to posting on here - i posted the photos - love to hear what you think - authentic or not?!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

lastchance29 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Titleroenza Schoulder genuine leather Purse, Made in Italy! Authentic! and NEW
> Seller: somewhereintimegallery
> Item#:271473090287
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...0i5gTAt%2BE1%2B75M3tg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





lastchance29 said:


> a few more photos



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

duda said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this PS1 pouch for me?
> Thank you,
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e3d79a14



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Is it possible to authenticate this? Thank you

item: ps1 
seller: beanbab431
item #: 111348212811
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ecdee44b


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Is it possible to authenticate this? Thank you
> 
> item: ps1
> seller: beanbab431
> item #: 111348212811
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ecdee44b



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + more overview pics, backside, hw etc.


----------



## Mkkd

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much

item: PS1 medium 
seller: Alexis Z.
item #: 920950
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-leather-shoulder-bag-militaryolive-920950


----------



## Elliespurse

Mkkd said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you so much
> 
> item: PS1 medium
> seller: Alexis Z.
> item #: 920950
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-leather-shoulder-bag-militaryolive-920950



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi! Authentication of this ps1 large Python.
Just recently noticed the inner tag isn't numbered, however I highly doubt that fake pythons are floating around the market. 
Your reassurance would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi! Authentication of this ps1 large Python.
> Just recently noticed the inner tag isn't numbered, however I highly doubt that fake pythons are floating around the market.
> Your reassurance would be highly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2619651
> 
> View attachment 2619652
> 
> View attachment 2619653
> 
> View attachment 2619654
> 
> View attachment 2619655
> 
> View attachment 2619657
> 
> View attachment 2619658
> 
> View attachment 2619659



Hi, I'm afraid this is fake. Do you have a pic of the backside of the bag?


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm afraid this is fake. Do you have a pic of the backside of the bag?




Oh no!! And you are quite sure? Yes, here


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi! Authentication of this ps1 large Python.
> Just recently noticed the inner tag isn't numbered, however I highly doubt that fake pythons are floating around the market.
> Your reassurance would be highly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2619651
> 
> View attachment 2619652
> 
> View attachment 2619653
> 
> View attachment 2619654
> 
> View attachment 2619655
> 
> View attachment 2619657
> 
> View attachment 2619658
> 
> View attachment 2619659





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm afraid this is fake. Do you have a pic of the backside of the bag?





Sofie Amalie said:


> Oh no!! And you are quite sure? Yes, here
> View attachment 2619679
> 
> View attachment 2619680
> 
> View attachment 2619681



Thanks for the pics, yes this is fake.

See post 4415 on previous page how the backside should look like.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, yes this is fake.
> 
> See post 4415 on previous page how the backside should look like.



Crap dammit! Thank you so much for your prompt response. I was way too hasty with this one. Thinking the strap is actually also attached all wrong, right? 

OOOOOOH NO.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Crap dammit! Thank you so much for your prompt response. I was way too hasty with this one. Thinking the strap is actually also attached all wrong, right?
> 
> OOOOOOH NO.



I'm really sorry but I hope you can get your money back.

The strap hardware is the double loop found on the XL PS1. There are two straps on this and the longer is attached like in your pics. The shorter strap is the normal for PS1:s.


----------



## amandacasey

Hi everyone can someone please help me authenticate this...
Seller: nf518
Black ps1 medium 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261480561444

Thanks so much

I attached an extra pic she emailed me, more pics are on the link. 
Two things- is this the gun metal or silver?
Why is the drop tag on the bags left side? Thought they were all on the right but I've seen otherwise on some listings. It appears the tag is attached to the strap as opposed to the metal ring where it is on most others.

Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

amandacasey said:


> Hi everyone can someone please help me authenticate this...
> Seller: nf518
> Black ps1 medium
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261480561444
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> I attached an extra pic she emailed me, more pics are on the link.
> Two things- is this the gun metal or silver?
> Why is the drop tag on the bags left side? Thought they were all on the right but I've seen otherwise on some listings. It appears the tag is attached to the strap as opposed to the metal ring where it is on most others.
> 
> Thanks again



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## amandacasey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Hi,
Thanks very much!

How about this one? Black medium ps1 
Seller: luxanex 


http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=201090520307

Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

amandacasey said:


> Hi,
> Thanks very much!
> 
> How about this one? Black medium ps1
> Seller: luxanex
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=201090520307
> 
> Thanks again



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you take a look at this? I searched the seller name and didn't see a post on it. Thanks! 

style: PS1 Pouch in raspberry suede
seller: dans_paris
item #: 331204091737
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1d4d5f59


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you take a look at this? I searched the seller name and didn't see a post on it. Thanks!
> 
> style: PS1 Pouch in raspberry suede
> seller: dans_paris
> item #: 331204091737
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1d4d5f59



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Lovebag14

Hi, I'm new in this thread. May you please help me AUTHENTIC this bag. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Lovebag14

It is Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Crossbody Medium in orchid. Thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovebag14 said:


> Hi, I'm new in this thread. May you please help me AUTHENTIC this bag. Thanks a lot for your help.





Lovebag14 said:


> It is Proenza Schouler PS1 Handbag Purse Crossbody Medium in orchid. Thanks again.



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Lovebag14

Many thanks for helping me!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can you take a look at this? Many thanks!

item: proenza schouler ps1 medium in dusty rose suede
seller; mandahme2
item #: 251537620890
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can you take a look at this? Many thanks!
> 
> item: proenza schouler ps1 medium in dusty rose suede
> seller; mandahme2
> item #: 251537620890
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and pocket.


----------



## Lovebag14

Please help authentic this bag! Thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed238e173
Seller beach03me


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovebag14 said:


> Please help authentic this bag! Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed238e173
> Seller beach03me



Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole inside the bag (in the PS letters) means it was bought at Last Call or similar outlet, also the dustbag and authenticity card are missing. The card is important for getting repairs etc.


----------



## Lovebag14

Thanks for your help!


----------



## goldenbrass

Hi. I am new to this threat. Could you please help me authenticate this bag. 

I bought this large ps1 bag 2 years ago? I forgot. But i got it from a trusted reseller i personally know. However, recently there has been rumours that she sells fake bags.
Here are some pictures


----------



## goldenbrass

Thank you beforehand )


----------



## Elliespurse

goldenbrass said:


> Hi. I am new to this threat. Could you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> I bought this large ps1 bag 2 years ago? I forgot. But i got it from a trusted reseller i personally know. However, recently there has been rumours that she sells fake bags.
> Here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 2628729
> View attachment 2628730
> 
> View attachment 2628732
> 
> View attachment 2628726
> View attachment 2628727
> View attachment 2628733





goldenbrass said:


> Thank you beforehand )



Hi, everything looks ok but a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag would be great.

This PS1 is a spring/summer-2013 color (Paprika?).


----------



## lyraine

I'm just double checking, but do you think this is authentic?

FOR AUCTION SITES:

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Bag
Listing number: 271499105468
Seller: minwanderlust
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271499105468

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

lyraine said:


> I'm just double checking, but do you think this is authentic?
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Bag
> Listing number: 271499105468
> Seller: minwanderlust
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271499105468
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket (inside the pocket is shown) + overall pic of the inside of the bag.

This bag is from 2011 or older and the hang-tag seems to be missing.


----------



## pradapiggy

Hey! Could you please authenticate this one please?

Item name: proenza schouler ps1 black medium
Item #: 171339957506
Seller: cyndo85
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171339957506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And a pic of the inside which I asked for (seems a bit blurry)


----------



## vodense

Can you authenticate this bag asap?

Item: Brand New 'Proenza Schouler' Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 171336876083
Seller: neil_nrb
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171336876083&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123

Thank You


----------



## Elliespurse

pradapiggy said:


> Hey! Could you please authenticate this one please?
> 
> Item name: proenza schouler ps1 black medium
> Item #: 171339957506
> Seller: cyndo85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171339957506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And a pic of the inside which I asked for (seems a bit blurry)



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of PS letters (the attached pic).

This bag is from 2011 or older.


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Can you authenticate this bag asap?
> 
> Item: Brand New 'Proenza Schouler' Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 171336876083
> Seller: neil_nrb
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171336876083&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123
> 
> Thank You



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## vodense

Thank you. May I ask, how can you see that it's fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Thank you. May I ask, how can you see that it's fake?



Hi, we usually don't give out details but on this bag everything is different, how the leather is cut, hardware etc. There is no doubt this is fake.


----------



## vodense

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we usually don't give out details but on this bag everything is different, how the leather is cut, hardware etc. There is no doubt this is fake.


Thank you very much. I'm new to Proenza Schouler so it's nice to know


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket (inside the pocket is shown) + overall pic of the inside of the bag.
> 
> This bag is from 2011 or older and the hang-tag seems to be missing.



Thanks! Anyway, she updated with the last picture of the PS words, is it legit?


----------



## Elliespurse

lyraine said:


> I'm just double checking, but do you think this is authentic?
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Black Leather Large PS1 Bag
> Listing number: 271499105468
> Seller: minwanderlust
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271499105468
> 
> Thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket (inside the pocket is shown) + overall pic of the inside of the bag.
> 
> This bag is from 2011 or older and the hang-tag seems to be missing.





lyraine said:


> Thanks! Anyway, she updated with the last picture of the PS words, is it legit?



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## LAtoTPE

Item: 161314761808
Listing number: 161314761808
Seller: b1587 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161314761808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## lyraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket (inside the pocket is shown) + overall pic of the inside of the bag.
> 
> This bag is from 2011 or older and the hang-tag seems to be missing.



Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

LAtoTPE said:


> Item: 161314761808
> Listing number: 161314761808
> Seller: b1587
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161314761808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Please help authenticate. Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## isvinter

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1, Lambskin large size
Listing number: 261491072375
Seller: padigu 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Lambskin-large-size-/261491072375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3ce2151d77
Comments: Hello, could you help me authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1, Lambskin large size
> Listing number: 261491072375
> Seller: padigu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Lambskin-large-size-/261491072375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3ce2151d77
> Comments: Hello, could you help me authenticate this? Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you so much. 
How about this?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 LARGE Black
Listing number: 111367004387
Seller: laweconomist
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111367004387?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Thank you so much.
> How about this?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 LARGE Black
> Listing number: 111367004387
> Seller: laweconomist
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111367004387?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.

This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.


----------



## swtvt712

Please authenticate for me. Thanks so much!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium orchid
Listing number: 171343668905
Seller: chokichoki
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171343668905?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

swtvt712 said:


> Please authenticate for me. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium orchid
> Listing number: 171343668905
> Seller: chokichoki
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171343668905?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## LuckyLisa

any chance this beauty is the real deal? 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large - Poppy Leather - 100% Authentic 
Listing number: 251541110125   
Seller: stylebyseon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251541110125 


Many thanks!


----------



## lizz66

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.




Hey Ellie!  Just bought a PS bag from the PS boutique but I don't see a credit card looking thing.  Is this something u should ask about in case I have issues?


----------



## Elliespurse

lizz66 said:


> Hey Ellie!  Just bought a PS bag from the PS boutique but I don't see a credit card looking thing.  Is this something u should ask about in case I have issues?



Hi, you could ask about the card, it's still a bit unclear.


----------



## Elliespurse

LuckyLisa said:


> any chance this beauty is the real deal?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large - Poppy Leather - 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 251541110125
> Seller: stylebyseon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251541110125
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

The color on this bag is not Poppy.


----------



## LuckyLisa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> The color on this bag is not Poppy.


Thank you so much for your help! I've asked for the additional photos. I didn't think it looked like Poppy. I don't know if it is a good or bad sign that she got the color wrong! Any guesses on what it might be? Paprika maybe? 

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyLisa

Also curious about this one! I've decided my medium PS1 is just too small and I'm dying for a large.  

*Guaranteed Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Royal Blue*

 

261492613526
wendellen99501
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26149261352...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261492613526&_rdc=1


----------



## Elliespurse

LuckyLisa said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I've asked for the additional photos. I didn't think it looked like Poppy. I don't know if it is a good or bad sign that she got the color wrong! Any guesses on what it might be? Paprika maybe?
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's more likely fall-11 tangerine or fall-12 orange.


----------



## Elliespurse

LuckyLisa said:


> Also curious about this one! I've decided my medium PS1 is just too small and I'm dying for a large.
> 
> *Guaranteed Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Large Leather Royal Blue*
> 
> 
> 
> 261492613526
> wendellen99501
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26149261352...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261492613526&_rdc=1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## LuckyLisa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi! Please authenticate this ps11 mini.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini saddle brown crossbody bag 

Listing: 171346793801

Seller: juleeanna

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/orderDetails?itemId=171346793801&txnId=1217467425007


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this ps11 mini.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini saddle brown crossbody bag
> 
> Listing: 171346793801
> 
> Seller: juleeanna
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/orderDetails?itemId=171346793801&txnId=1217467425007



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kprok

can you authenticate for me?


----------



## kprok

http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0592_zpsa5a4ccc8.jpg
http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0594_zpsde1eea6a.jpg
http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0593_zpsdd4af929.jpg
http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0595_zpsaf5c9426.jpg
http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0591_zps2aeaf3ca.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

kprok said:


> can you authenticate for me?





kprok said:


> http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0592_zpsa5a4ccc8.jpg
> http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0594_zpsde1eea6a.jpg
> http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0593_zpsdd4af929.jpg
> http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0595_zpsaf5c9426.jpg
> http://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r659/kristiprokopiak/IMG_0591_zps2aeaf3ca.jpg



Hi, this looks authentic from the detail pics. Do you have overall pics too?


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you Ellie!


----------



## kprok

thanks ellie! the outside looks exactly like the ones in the store (shape, slouch, feel) but a friend questioned the markings, mostly b/c she has only seen the newer versions with the triangle patterned inner lining.

is this one authentic??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181423650777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

kprok said:


> thanks ellie! the outside looks exactly like the ones in the store (shape, slouch, feel) but a friend questioned the markings, mostly b/c she has only seen the newer versions with the triangle patterned inner lining.
> 
> is this one authentic??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181423650777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.

This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.


----------



## kprok

thanks ellie!!!


----------



## Stacyy

Hi there!

Could you please help me authenticate?

TIA!!


----------



## Stacyy

A couple more,


































I tried rotating some of the pictures and it wouldn't save when rotated for whatever reason. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

Stacyy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate?
> 
> TIA!!





Stacyy said:


> A couple more,
> 
> 
> I tried rotating some of the pictures and it wouldn't save when rotated for whatever reason.
> 
> Thank you again!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Stacyy

Thank you so much


----------



## misssherry

Can you authenticate this for me please? thx

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191202534845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

misssherry said:


> Can you authenticate this for me please? thx
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191202534845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## misssherry

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks Ellie!!


----------



## kifana

please authenticate this PS1

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 medium in midnight blue
Link (if available): ebay
Seller: laweconomist
Comments from seller: After a recent business trip to the middle east I purchased this bag along with another not realising I had already had this bag from a season ago. Still is wrapping I haven't even touch it with my bare hands. Happy bidding people.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111367014510

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

kifana said:


> please authenticate this PS1
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 medium in midnight blue
> Link (if available): ebay
> Seller: laweconomist
> Comments from seller: After a recent business trip to the middle east I purchased this bag along with another not realising I had already had this bag from a season ago. Still is wrapping I haven't even touch it with my bare hands. Happy bidding people.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111367014510
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.

This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.


----------



## kifana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.


Thank you. will post more pictures once I received the bag tomorrow.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I'm really confused about this bag, doesn't the pouch on the bag mean it's an XL? 

Style: Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Suede Satchel Bag
Item #: 331224325232
Seller: pegahwardrobe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1e821c70


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> I'm really confused about this bag, doesn't the pouch on the bag mean it's an XL?
> 
> Style: Auth Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Suede Satchel Bag
> Item #: 331224325232
> Seller: pegahwardrobe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1e821c70



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## kifana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.


Dear Ellie,

I have received the bag. But it has no engraved on the zips and under the buckle is "proenza schouler" being written not the engraving signed like the other pictures in this forum. 

I don't know how to post pictures in here. It asked for a link instead. Please guide on how to post the detail pictures. I have received the bags with its authentication card.

Cheers

kifana


----------



## kifana

kifana said:


> Thank you. will post more pictures once I received the bag tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you once again.


more pics






























TQ


----------



## kifana

kifana said:


> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQ


my new bag


----------



## Elliespurse

kifana said:


> please authenticate this PS1
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 medium in midnight blue
> Link (if available): ebay
> Seller: laweconomist
> Comments from seller: After a recent business trip to the middle east I purchased this bag along with another not realising I had already had this bag from a season ago. Still is wrapping I haven't even touch it with my bare hands. Happy bidding people.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111367014510
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.





kifana said:


> Thank you. will post more pictures once I received the bag tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you once again.





kifana said:


> Dear Ellie,
> 
> I have received the bag. But it has no engraved on the zips and under the buckle is "proenza schouler" being written not the engraving signed like the other pictures in this forum.
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures in here. It asked for a link instead. Please guide on how to post the detail pictures. I have received the bags with its authentication card.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> kifana





kifana said:


> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQ



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The letters and no engraving was introduced on fall 2013 like your bag. Congrats!


----------



## kifana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The letters and no engraving was introduced on fall 2013 like your bag. Congrats!



yey..at last I have a PS1  

Thank you. I was so worried just now..


----------



## viestrella

Hi , 
Could you please help me authenticate?
This bag is Proenza Schouler PS11.
Large size buy in December 2013.
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

viestrella said:


> Hi ,
> Could you please help me authenticate?
> This bag is Proenza Schouler PS11.
> Large size buy in December 2013.
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## viestrella

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sogoodgirl

Hi , 

Could you please help me authenticate this PS11  ? 

It's a large size buy in 2013.

hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=351375sacamainencuirproenzaschouler0.jpg
 

hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=179387sacamainencuirproenzaschouler2.jpg

hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=693672sacamainencuirproenzaschouler3.jpg
 
hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=858892sacamainencuirproenzaschouler6.jpg

hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=182762sacamainencuirproenzaschouler7.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=307468sacamainencuirproenzaschouler1.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

sogoodgirl said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this PS11  ?
> 
> It's a large size buy in 2013.
> 
> hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=351375sacamainencuirproenzaschouler0.jpg
> 
> 
> hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=179387sacamainencuirproenzaschouler2.jpg
> 
> hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=693672sacamainencuirproenzaschouler3.jpg
> 
> hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=858892sacamainencuirproenzaschouler6.jpg
> 
> hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=182762sacamainencuirproenzaschouler7.jpg
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=307468sacamainencuirproenzaschouler1.jpg



Hi, the pics are the same as the posts above. See my answer above.


----------



## sogoodgirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are the same as the posts above. See my answer above.



The pictures are no longer available so I could not see them, but thank you I got my answer


----------



## isvinter

Hi again. Could you help me authenticate this?

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Tiny PS11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...28?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item43caaea280
Seller: lucaskae
Comments from seller: Sac PROENZA SCHOULER tiny PS11, Royal blue, Calfskin.  En très bon état. Fourni avec son dustbag. Dimensions: hauteur: 17 centimetres, grande anse: 53 centimetres, épaisseur: 8 centimetres, largeur: 18.5 centimetres  Acheté  1380  

And this:

Item Name: Proenza Schouler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/271510937431?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f37501f57
Seller: fashionlover72013
Comments from seller:  							Proenza schouler PS11/ original price £1550 mo hair good  condition!! A little ware at the back of the bag but good condition!!  More reason why it's a bargain!!! 

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hi again. Could you help me authenticate this?
> 
> *1)*
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Tiny PS11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...28?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item43caaea280
> Seller: lucaskae
> Comments from seller: Sac PROENZA SCHOULER tiny PS11, Royal blue, Calfskin.  En très bon état. Fourni avec son dustbag. Dimensions: hauteur: 17 centimetres, grande anse: 53 centimetres, épaisseur: 8 centimetres, largeur: 18.5 centimetres  Acheté  1380
> 
> And this:
> *2)*
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/271510937431?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f37501f57
> Seller: fashionlover72013
> Comments from seller:  							Proenza schouler PS11/ original price £1550 mo hair good  condition!! A little ware at the back of the bag but good condition!!  More reason why it's a bargain!!!
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, *1)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the inside pocket).

*2)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the inside pocket) and under the flap + overview pics of the inside, underside etc.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help me with this baby?


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the inside pocket).



Here are more pictures:


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hi again. Could you help me authenticate this?
> 
> *1)*
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Tiny PS11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...28?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item43caaea280
> Seller: lucaskae
> Comments from seller: Sac PROENZA SCHOULER tiny PS11, Royal blue, Calfskin.  En très bon état. Fourni avec son dustbag. Dimensions: hauteur: 17 centimetres, grande anse: 53 centimetres, épaisseur: 8 centimetres, largeur: 18.5 centimetres  Acheté  1380
> 
> And this:
> *2)*
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/271510937431?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f37501f57
> Seller: fashionlover72013
> Comments from seller:  							Proenza schouler PS11/ original price £1550 mo hair good  condition!! A little ware at the back of the bag but good condition!!  More reason why it's a bargain!!!
> 
> Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the inside pocket).
> 
> *2)* I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (on the inside pocket) and under the flap + overview pics of the inside, underside etc.





isvinter said:


> Here are more pictures:



Hi, *1)* it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help me with this baby?



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters (the last pic) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you Ellie! That makes sense.  

Could you take a quick look at this? 

Item: NWT $1325 Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Mini Pouch Lux Handbag Olive Leather
Seller: robbinantono
item #: 201082525281
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201082525281&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you Ellie! That makes sense.
> 
> Could you take a quick look at this?
> 
> Item: NWT $1325 Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Mini Pouch Lux Handbag Olive Leather
> Seller: robbinantono
> item #: 201082525281
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201082525281&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## vanfall

hi please hel me with this. I've asked for more clear pics but this auction is ending soon =(
Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 bag
Seller: tina b
item #: N/A
link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/24900/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-bag

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

vanfall said:


> hi please hel me with this. I've asked for more clear pics but this auction is ending soon =(
> Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 bag
> Seller: tina b
> item #: N/A
> link: http://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/24900/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-bag
> 
> TIA



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lovechildmonste

HI!

Can someone please authenticate this PS1 piglet?   It looks pretty authentic but not sure!!   Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> HI!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this PS1 piglet?   It looks pretty authentic but not sure!!   Thanks a lot!!



Hi, it looks authentic, do you have a pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp?


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hi Elliespurse,


Thank you for the response! I shall ask the seller to provide photos of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp and then I shall upload it as soon as I get it!  I'm glad it's looking good so far.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey ellie, i was wondering if you could take a quick look at this?
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey ellie, i was wondering if you could take a quick look at this?
> Thanks!



Hi, it's an authentic PS1.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hi!  Attached is the engraving on the back part of the clasp you are asking for.  I was just speaking with the seller and unfortunately, the listing suddenly ended.  It says item is no longer available.  How sad!  But I'm still curious if it's authentic though!  Kindly advise! 



lovechildmonste said:


> HI!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this PS1 piglet?   It looks pretty authentic but not sure!!   Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> HI!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this PS1 piglet?   It looks pretty authentic but not sure!!   Thanks a lot!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks authentic, do you have a pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp?





lovechildmonste said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response! I shall ask the seller to provide photos of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp and then I shall upload it as soon as I get it!  I'm glad it's looking good so far.





lovechildmonste said:


> Hi!  Attached is the engraving on the back part of the clasp you are asking for.  I was just speaking with the seller and unfortunately, the listing suddenly ended.  It says item is no longer available.  How sad!  But I'm still curious if it's authentic though!  Kindly advise!



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.

Sorry about the listing.


----------



## mzurbano

hi! Can you please authenticate this Proenza Schouler Ps1 bag that I have placed a $1000 offer on. I would very much appreciate it!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium bag in Poppy
Seller:click2oneshop
link :ww.ebay.com/itm/151317972798?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
item number:151317972798

I'm so scared to buy in Ebay and be victimized on a replica 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

mzurbano said:


> hi! Can you please authenticate this Proenza Schouler Ps1 bag that I have placed a $1000 offer on. I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium bag in Poppy
> Seller:click2oneshop
> link :ww.ebay.com/itm/151317972798?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> item number:151317972798
> 
> I'm so scared to buy in Ebay and be victimized on a replica
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's an authentic PS1.



Thank you ellie! Can you look at this as well? Also is this bag the famed orchid color?


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you ellie! Can you look at this as well? Also is this bag the famed orchid color?



Hi, it's authentic.

This Pouch is from 2012 or earlier so it could be Orchid or Purple Rain or Violet?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This Pouch is from 2012 or earlier so it could be Orchid or Purple Rain or Violet?



Thanks ellie! Here's the tag that was in the bag, if that helps.


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks ellie! Here's the tag that was in the bag, if that helps.



Perhaps the tag "ORC" means Orchid and I think the bag color looks like Orchid too.


----------



## curry1977

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. I hope you can get your money back.
> 
> See this thread for guidelines: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


I see i didn't say you thanks here. I thuoght i did! Sorry and thanks for your help, i sent back the fake and paypal refund me, i left a negetive feedback...


----------



## jnj23

Hi...Please help me if my PS1 is authentic or not...thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

jnj23 said:


> Hi...Please help me if my PS1 is authentic or not...thanks



Hi, it's authentic.

This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## jnj23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This bag is from fall 2013 or later and should have a plastic authentication card (like a credit card). The card is important for repairs etc.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


thanks...unfortunately it didn't come with authentication card but requested from the seller.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hello again ellie!

Could you take a look at this? 

item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Shoulder Bag Super Cute! $1355+TAX sold out
seller: addingtonred
item #: 301216694958
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301216694958&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Also the seller is stating this bag is teal, not lagoon. What do you think? I want it to be teal but it looks like lagoon to me. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello again ellie!
> 
> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Shoulder Bag Super Cute! $1355+TAX sold out
> seller: addingtonred
> item #: 301216694958
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301216694958&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also the seller is stating this bag is teal, not lagoon. What do you think? I want it to be teal but it looks like lagoon to me. Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

I think this is teal because lagoon had a little different hardware.


----------



## Chiccouture

Could someone please help me to confirm if the Proezna Schouler listed below is authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag 
Listing number: N/a
Seller: cyndo85 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171360540697&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comments: I have requested a picture of the hooks to to the straps and the designer ID#


----------



## Elliespurse

Chiccouture said:


> Could someone please help me to confirm if the Proezna Schouler listed below is authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag
> Listing number: N/a
> Seller: cyndo85
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171360540697&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> Comments: I have requested a picture of the hooks to to the straps and the designer ID#



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pics of PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This bag is from 2011 or older. We also looked at this bag in post #4452.


----------



## ndymiaw

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag?
Many many thanks

It does not come with the authenticity card. Should I be worried? Got it from BTR.

s12.postimg.org/4lweniorh/IMG_4792.jpg

s18.postimg.org/f1fhmsckp/IMG_4793.jpg

s27.postimg.org/lxrsgwrj7/IMG_4794.jpg

s17.postimg.org/mizwr6adr/IMG_4796.jpg

s29.postimg.org/5mgkcpnbb/IMG_4795.jpg

s12.postimg.org/qvabu2k7x/IMG_4799.jpg

s1.postimg.org/41rxapkkf/IMG_4797.jpg


I'm so sorry for some reason the pictures are not showing. I hope the links are okay.


----------



## Elliespurse

ndymiaw said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Many many thanks
> 
> It does not come with the authenticity card. Should I be worried? Got it from BTR.
> 
> s12.postimg.org/4lweniorh/IMG_4792.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/f1fhmsckp/IMG_4793.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/lxrsgwrj7/IMG_4794.jpg
> 
> s17.postimg.org/mizwr6adr/IMG_4796.jpg
> 
> s29.postimg.org/5mgkcpnbb/IMG_4795.jpg
> 
> s12.postimg.org/qvabu2k7x/IMG_4799.jpg
> 
> s1.postimg.org/41rxapkkf/IMG_4797.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for some reason the pictures are not showing. I hope the links are okay.



Hi, it's authentic.

This royal blue PS1 is from fall 2013 and some of the early ones didn't come with the card. Not sure about this bag though.

Congrats!


----------



## ndymiaw

Thank you so much Ellie


----------



## xynosure

Hi, could anyone help me take a look at this bag? I've won the auction but would like to double confirm if its auth before I pay. Your help is much appreciated!!

Item: Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Black Classic Good Condition
Listing number: 131213232393
Seller: iand3076
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Elliespurse

xynosure said:


> Hi, could anyone help me take a look at this bag? I've won the auction but would like to double confirm if its auth before I pay. Your help is much appreciated!!
> 
> Item: Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Black Classic Good Condition
> Listing number: 131213232393
> Seller: iand3076
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup of the interior + front hardware + zipper pull.

I'm unsure because a lot of fake black PS11 are circulating right now.


----------



## dada_

Hi!

Could you take a look at this? 

item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Violet
seller: l_b79
item 261509487762: 
link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261509487762?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

dada_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Violet
> seller: l_b79
> item 261509487762:
> link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261509487762?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (the pic shown is blurry) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi, I already bought this, can you please help me authenticate it. I can take lots of extra pictures if necessary.

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Buckled Flap Tote Bag Satchel Black $1995
Listing number: 201108515394
Seller: susansak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I think it's okay, but I am not sure. I don't think it was "brand new" because the strap was unknotted and removed and put in the bag. However it has the 008 code, and the hardware seems okay too....thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi, I already bought this, can you please help me authenticate it. I can take lots of extra pictures if necessary.
> 
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Buckled Flap Tote Bag Satchel Black $1995
> Listing number: 201108515394
> Seller: susansak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I think it's okay, but I am not sure. I don't think it was "brand new" because the strap was unknotted and removed and put in the bag. However it has the 008 code, and the hardware seems okay too....thanks



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## wanchu83

Please Authenticate this one for me. 
This is from private seller locally. 
i am pretty sure it is real thing but just want to make sure before i head out and purchase it.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

wanchu83 said:


> Please Authenticate this one for me.
> This is from private seller locally.
> i am pretty sure it is real thing but just want to make sure before i head out and purchase it.
> Thank you in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



Here you go! Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi, I already bought this, can you please help me authenticate it. I can take lots of extra pictures if necessary.
> 
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Buckled Flap Tote Bag Satchel Black $1995
> Listing number: 201108515394
> Seller: susansak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...gV7b5AQUvIUco4OqMG6i4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I think it's okay, but I am not sure. I don't think it was "brand new" because the strap was unknotted and removed and put in the bag. However it has the 008 code, and the hardware seems okay too....thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





fashionista1984 said:


> Here you go! Thanks again



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Here are more pics of that teal bag. The bag sends to have paint on some of the hardware for some reason?


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello again ellie!
> 
> Could you take a look at this?
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Shoulder Bag Super Cute! $1355+TAX sold out
> seller: addingtonred
> item #: 301216694958
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301216694958&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also the seller is stating this bag is teal, not lagoon. What do you think? I want it to be teal but it looks like lagoon to me. Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> I think this is teal because lagoon had a little different hardware.





Robyn Loraine said:


> Here are more pics of that teal bag. The bag sends to have paint on some of the hardware for some reason?



Hi, it's authentic.

The paint could be from repair or new, it could be spill from the edge coating.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> The paint could be from repair or new, it could be spill from the edge coating.



Thanks ellie! The paint is on practically all the hardware and there is some color fading. I think it's refurbished and not new like the seller said.


----------



## fkaiser

Hi there, 
Could anyone weigh in on whether this bag is authentic?

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-FC94-4208-905C-3E780E1125F9_zps2z9mxoai.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-F726-4D25-ADA8-9C4573CA4248_zpspagxd6cq.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...D-A522-4869-B8B3-BAACC25092D2_zpszvzwzpcn.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...2-D4D9-46DF-9D30-C18D5D97C8E6_zpsjhno3fgh.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...E-2671-4A79-94CD-480459484474_zpstf6cin6x.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-53E4-4A85-B970-C4082830068B_zpsbfrd4ztv.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-D95D-4CB8-AF79-06560BD550FD_zpslg551zpc.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...7-8319-4F1C-9C77-15B298F1144D_zpsote3505z.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-F3E6-4501-A6AE-E9BC0EC680FD_zpszqxl9ulx.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...6-F304-4144-AAFE-0FAF53779CD0_zpshodhzw0j.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...3-8933-48FB-BE7A-CEDC627A7C7E_zpstnatg7qw.jpg

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-F860-48A3-AE42-A18D9ECBDAE6_zpsjf97ykmq.jpg

Sorry about all the photos, I just wanted to make sure to capture every detail.  Oh, and on the underside of the inner Proenza Schouler tag the numbers "002" are stamped. I took a photo of that as well but for some reason it isn't uploading to photobucket.


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks ellie! The paint is on practically all the hardware and there is some color fading. I think it's refurbished and not new like the seller said.



I also think it's refurbished, and the teal color is three years old now.


----------



## Elliespurse

fkaiser said:


> Hi there,
> Could anyone weigh in on whether this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-FC94-4208-905C-3E780E1125F9_zps2z9mxoai.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-F726-4D25-ADA8-9C4573CA4248_zpspagxd6cq.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...D-A522-4869-B8B3-BAACC25092D2_zpszvzwzpcn.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...2-D4D9-46DF-9D30-C18D5D97C8E6_zpsjhno3fgh.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...E-2671-4A79-94CD-480459484474_zpstf6cin6x.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-53E4-4A85-B970-C4082830068B_zpsbfrd4ztv.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-D95D-4CB8-AF79-06560BD550FD_zpslg551zpc.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...7-8319-4F1C-9C77-15B298F1144D_zpsote3505z.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...4-F3E6-4501-A6AE-E9BC0EC680FD_zpszqxl9ulx.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...6-F304-4144-AAFE-0FAF53779CD0_zpshodhzw0j.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...3-8933-48FB-BE7A-CEDC627A7C7E_zpstnatg7qw.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums...C-F860-48A3-AE42-A18D9ECBDAE6_zpsjf97ykmq.jpg
> 
> Sorry about all the photos, I just wanted to make sure to capture every detail.  Oh, and on the underside of the inner Proenza Schouler tag the numbers "002" are stamped. I took a photo of that as well but for some reason it isn't uploading to photobucket.



Hi, it's authentic.

The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


----------



## fkaiser

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


Thanks Ellie!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> I also think it's refurbished, and the teal color is three years old now.



That is true, and the seller said they bought it this year! It may be authentic but I think I'm going to see about returning it, because it's definitely not in the condition it was described as being. 

Thanks again Ellie!


----------



## chanelaholic255

Hi!

Please authenticate this, it is the color Poppy! Thanks!


----------



## chanelaholic255

chanelaholic255 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please authenticate this, it is the color Poppy! Thanks!



Sorry, I am on my phone and am unable to upload more than one pic at a time


----------



## chanelaholic255

chanelaholic255 said:


> Sorry, I am on my phone and am unable to upload more than one pic at a time



Last one! Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

chanelaholic255 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please authenticate this, it is the color Poppy! Thanks!





chanelaholic255 said:


> Sorry, I am on my phone and am unable to upload more than one pic at a time





chanelaholic255 said:


> Last one! Thanks again!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

Perhaps it's the color Deep Coral? (just a guess).


----------



## chanelaholic255

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Perhaps it's the color Deep Coral? (just a guess).



I apologize these are the only pics the seller had up and they aren't very clear.


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Perhaps it's the color Deep Coral? (just a guess).





chanelaholic255 said:


> I apologize these are the only pics the seller had up and they aren't very clear.



Thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I'd still like to see the other closeup pics.


----------



## xynosure

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup of the interior + front hardware + zipper pull.
> 
> I'm unsure because a lot of fake black PS11 are circulating right now.



Hi Ellie, thank you for your help. I've requested for more photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

xynosure said:


> Hi, could anyone help me take a look at this bag? I've won the auction but would like to double confirm if its auth before I pay. Your help is much appreciated!!
> 
> Item: Auth PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 Black Classic Good Condition
> Listing number: 131213232393
> Seller: iand3076
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PROENZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup of the interior + front hardware + zipper pull.
> 
> I'm unsure because a lot of fake black PS11 are circulating right now.





xynosure said:


> Hi Ellie, thank you for your help. I've requested for more photos.



Hi and thanks for the pics, I'd still like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + closeup of the interior. I'm worried about this bag.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Has anyone asked to have this bag looked at yet? I didn't find anything while searching.

item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BLUE SUEDE
seller: kmorse5509
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8d3447b8


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Has anyone asked to have this bag looked at yet? I didn't find anything while searching.
> 
> item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BLUE SUEDE
> seller: kmorse5509
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8d3447b8



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## chanelaholic255

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I'd still like to see the other closeup pics.



I was able to get a few more pics, please let me know if you would like to see more. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## FUNker

Hello, Can the authenticity card have different number from the number on the bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

chanelaholic255 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please authenticate this, it is the color Poppy! Thanks!





chanelaholic255 said:


> Sorry, I am on my phone and am unable to upload more than one pic at a time





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Perhaps it's the color Deep Coral? (just a guess).





chanelaholic255 said:


> I apologize these are the only pics the seller had up and they aren't very clear.





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok but I'd still like to see the other closeup pics.





chanelaholic255 said:


> I was able to get a few more pics, please let me know if you would like to see more. Thanks for all your help!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

FUNker said:


> Hello, Can the authenticity card have different number from the number on the bag?



Hi, I've seen the different numbers on the bag/card before. I'm not sure if this is a mistake or not though.


----------



## FUNker

Hi! Thank you very much.  I just noticed and kinda freaked out.  phew..


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hello,

Is this authentic?  Seller said bag was purchased from Monnier Freres?  Is that site legit?

The seller sent more pics via Ebay messaging but I can't seem to figure out HOW to download the pics from Ebay.

Here are the pics on the listing though.  I don't know if these help?  Anyone who has experience with Monnier Freres?


----------



## lovechildmonste

and another one...

Thank you for all your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25912496fc


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this authentic?  Seller said bag was purchased from Monnier Freres?  Is that site legit?
> 
> The seller sent more pics via Ebay messaging but I can't seem to figure out HOW to download the pics from Ebay.
> 
> Here are the pics on the listing though.  I don't know if these help?  Anyone who has experience with Monnier Freres?



Hi, I'd like to see more pics and the auction link.

Monnier Freres is listed as authorized reseller on PS website here: http://international.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator/
(see Stockists --> Online --> France)


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> and another one...
> 
> Thank you for all your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25912496fc



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lovechildmonste

thank you ellie. i will request for that!


----------



## lovechildmonste

i'm very interested in this bag. owner said it's the riptide color. however, i thought proenza schouler dustbags come in white? i see in the pic it's brown? also, i never saw the tag inside the bag lining in my current ps1. so i'm curious.....

thank you for your response!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> i'm very interested in this bag. owner said it's the riptide color. however, i thought proenza schouler dustbags come in white? i see in the pic it's brown? also, i never saw the tag inside the bag lining in my current ps1. so i'm curious.....
> 
> thank you for your response!



Hi, for authentication I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket and letters on the fold-over clasp.

The dustbag is the one used on spring/summer-2013 and older bags. It could be a mix up in the store? The tag is used on fall-2013 and later bags, at least some of them.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Please authenticate this ps1 chain wallet.

Item : 291172283247

Seller : superoutletstores

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291172283247


And ps1 black medium

Item : 271530130432

Seller : sharenk123

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=271530130432


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Please authenticate this ps1 chain wallet.
> 
> Item : 291172283247
> 
> Seller : superoutletstores
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291172283247


Hi, it's authentic.






ladiemoonie said:


> And ps1 black medium
> 
> Item : 271530130432
> 
> Seller : sharenk123
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=271530130432


This is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at, see post #2398.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Thank you so much Elliespurse.


----------



## lovechildmonste

lovechildmonste said:


> i'm very interested in this bag. owner said it's the riptide color. however, i thought proenza schouler dustbags come in white? i see in the pic it's brown? also, i never saw the tag inside the bag lining in my current ps1. so i'm curious.....
> 
> thank you for your response!



Hi, attached are the additional pics requested for the bag mentioned above...

Hope the pics are what you are looking for? 

Is it authentic?   thanks thanks thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> i'm very interested in this bag. owner said it's the riptide color. however, i thought proenza schouler dustbags come in white? i see in the pic it's brown? also, i never saw the tag inside the bag lining in my current ps1. so i'm curious.....
> 
> thank you for your response!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, for authentication I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket and letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> The dustbag is the one used on spring/summer-2013 and older bags. It could be a mix up in the store? The tag is used on fall-2013 and later bags, at least some of them.





lovechildmonste said:


> Hi, attached are the additional pics requested for the bag mentioned above...
> 
> Hope the pics are what you are looking for?
> 
> Is it authentic?   thanks thanks thanks!!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## lovechildmonste

thank you Elliepurse!


----------



## martina1982

Hi!Is it authentic?thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...1089885324?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item5666ae488c


----------



## Elliespurse

martina1982 said:


> Hi!Is it authentic?thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...1089885324?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item5666ae488c



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## isvinter

Hi, would you help me authenticate this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271535736219&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hi, would you help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271535736219&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, this is fake. We looked at two fake bags from this seller before, see posts 2398/4585


----------



## skyscrapergirl

Hi guys,


I recently purchased this PS bag from ebay and now that I have it I'm worried that its fake? Any thoughts?


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261508233424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

skyscrapergirl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased this PS bag from ebay and now that I have it I'm worried that its fake? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261508233424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters on the front flap and inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + interior pics.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Please authenticate this ps1 pouch black.

Thank you so much.

Item : 181453073303

Seller : sageclary5

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=181453073303


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. We looked at two fake bags from this seller before, see posts 2398/4585



Wow, thank you! Almost bought it, thought it looked authentic..  How about this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb838785


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Please authenticate this ps1 pouch black.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Item : 181453073303
> 
> Seller : sageclary5
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=181453073303



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Wow, thank you! Almost bought it, thought it looked authentic..  How about this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb838785



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (PS and made in Italy).


----------



## martina1982

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.



Hi!here the photo


----------



## Elliespurse

martina1982 said:


> Hi!here the photo



Hi and thanks, I was looking for the PS letters inside the bag (Proenza Schouler Made in Italy). See the red arrow below:


----------



## martina1982

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks, I was looking for the PS letters inside the bag (Proenza Schouler Made in Italy). See the red arrow below:
> 
> View attachment 2672019



Sorry!


----------



## Elliespurse

martina1982 said:


> Hi!Is it authentic?thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...1089885324?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item5666ae488c





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters inside the bag.





martina1982 said:


> Hi!here the photo





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks, I was looking for the PS letters inside the bag (Proenza Schouler Made in Italy). See the red arrow below:
> 
> View attachment 2672019





martina1982 said:


> Sorry!



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## martina1982

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## skyscrapergirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters on the front flap and inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + interior pics.







Thanks lovely! Attached the pics you requested.


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo3.jpg~original


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo4.jpg~original


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo5.jpg~original


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo1.jpg~original


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo2.jpg~original


I included the second photo as that is what gave alarm signals in the first place...the buckle appears crooked? She said it was new in box and never used, and the buckle is firmly attached to the bag. 


Thanks for the help xx


----------



## Elliespurse

skyscrapergirl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased this PS bag from ebay and now that I have it I'm worried that its fake? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261508233424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters on the front flap and inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + interior pics.





skyscrapergirl said:


> Thanks lovely! Attached the pics you requested.
> 
> 
> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo3.jpg~original
> 
> 
> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo4.jpg~original
> 
> 
> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo5.jpg~original
> 
> 
> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo1.jpg~original
> 
> 
> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/skyscrapergirl/skyscrapergirl028/photo2.jpg~original
> 
> 
> I included the second photo as that is what gave alarm signals in the first place...the buckle appears crooked? She said it was new in box and never used, and the buckle is firmly attached to the bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help xx



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  Perhaps the buckle can be straightened?


----------



## meik

Hi can you please advise if this is authentic?

Many thanks for your help.

https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-ps11-mini-classic-leather-shoulder-bag/90306


----------



## Elliespurse

meik said:


> Hi can you please advise if this is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-ps11-mini-classic-leather-shoulder-bag/90306



Hi, it's authentic. Ssense is authorized reseller for PS, see the PS stockist page here: http://international.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator/

Stockists --> Online --> Canada --> Ssense --> www.ssense.com


----------



## skyscrapergirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!  Perhaps the buckle can be straightened?



Thank you so much! Ah I feel much better about it now 

Hmm, I'm not sure about the buckle, i have gently twisted it and it seems like it is pretty solidly attached the way it is! It's no big problem, it was a fantastic price anyway so I can't complain! Thanks again x


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Dear,
I'm new here however I need your help. Could you please authenticate this PS1 I've just bought. Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

TheLastQuarter said:


> Dear,
> I'm new here however I need your help. Could you please authenticate this PS1 I've just bought. Thank you so much.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you so much Ellies


----------



## Assets

Proenza schouler

https://www.finn.no/finn/torget/ann...5&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=proenza

I know this isn't an eBay listing but hoping someone can help me anyway! 

Thanks


----------



## cooper1

Hello all!
Please authenticate this eBay PS1 medium.
Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171369254844


----------



## Elliespurse

Assets said:


> Proenza schouler
> 
> https://www.finn.no/finn/torget/ann...5&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=proenza
> 
> I know this isn't an eBay listing but hoping someone can help me anyway!
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Elliespurse

cooper1 said:


> Hello all!
> Please authenticate this eBay PS1 medium.
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171369254844



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) and number on the underside of the leather tab.


----------



## cooper1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) and number on the underside of the leather tab.




Thank you so much for your speedy reply!! I will ask the seller now for those pix.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Hi, Please autenticate this ps1 tiny. Thank you so much.

Item : 261520646694

Seller : jsteele1357

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...r-Satchel-/261520646694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

upic.me/i/mh/sdqp1.jpg 
upic.me/i/6l/1l9t2.jpg 
upic.me/i/t8/lt1f3.jpg 
upic.me/i/io/m9oy4.jpg 
upic.me/i/sw/nbom5.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Hi, Please autenticate this ps1 tiny. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item : 261520646694
> 
> Seller : jsteele1357
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...r-Satchel-/261520646694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> upic.me/i/mh/sdqp1.jpg
> upic.me/i/6l/1l9t2.jpg
> upic.me/i/t8/lt1f3.jpg
> upic.me/i/io/m9oy4.jpg
> upic.me/i/sw/nbom5.jpg



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Assets

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.











This? Thank you for your fast reply!


----------



## Elliespurse

Assets said:


> Proenza schouler
> 
> https://www.finn.no/finn/torget/ann...5&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=proenza
> 
> I know this isn't an eBay listing but hoping someone can help me anyway!
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.





Assets said:


> This? Thank you for your fast reply!



Hi and thanks, the letters I'd like to see is inside the bag, see the red arrows below:


----------



## Assets

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks, the letters I'd like to see is inside the bag, see the red arrows below:
> 
> View attachment 2675453




Okey, so the seller told me she couldn't find any letters only the number 002? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Elliespurse

Assets said:


> Okey, so the seller told me she couldn't find any letters only the number 002? Does that make any sense?



There should be PS letters and "made in Italy" somewhere. For full authentication I'd like to see this spot anyway and closeup pics of the lining in the bag.


----------



## prettypeonies

Hi ElliePurse/ Authenticators,
Can you please kindly have a look at this one ?
Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Bag Textured Leather 100% Authentic
Item number:261514369240
Seller: Foxyrox19
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

prettypeonies said:


> Hi ElliePurse/ Authenticators,
> Can you please kindly have a look at this one ?
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Bag Textured Leather 100% Authentic
> Item number:261514369240
> Seller: Foxyrox19
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior and the PS letters inside the bag, see red arrows below,


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

I've pre ordered this bag from someone that recommended by my friend but i just know that the seller ask someone else from US to buy cause it's on sale and this bag is the last left when i received i found that there a lot of scratch on it and there's no dust bag and you will find on the last image that it has a mark on its hardware. I try to ask for the receipt but there's no answer so I feel weird about this and decided to asking for  help from your guys pleaseeeee....... 
Thank you so much in advance 
http://s80.photobucket.com/user/emmilyemmily/library/PS 11 tiny


----------



## Elliespurse

emmilyoemmilyo said:


> I've pre ordered this bag from someone that recommended by my friend but i just know that the seller ask someone else from US to buy cause it's on sale and this bag is the last left when i received i found that there a lot of scratch on it and there's no dust bag and you will find on the last image that it has a mark on its hardware. I try to ask for the receipt but there's no answer so I feel weird about this and decided to asking for  help from your guys pleaseeeee.......
> Thank you so much in advance
> http://s80.photobucket.com/user/emmilyemmily/library/PS 11 tiny



Hi, I moved your post to the PS authentication thread.

I'd love to help but your photobucket is set to Private so I can't view the pics..


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

@Elliepurse Thank you so much for moving it i'm not quite familiar with mobile version. I will try to change the private to public in photobucket thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

emmilyoemmilyo said:


> I've pre ordered this bag from someone that recommended by my friend but i just know that the seller ask someone else from US to buy cause it's on sale and this bag is the last left when i received i found that there a lot of scratch on it and there's no dust bag and you will find on the last image that it has a mark on its hardware. I try to ask for the receipt but there's no answer so I feel weird about this and decided to asking for  help from your guys pleaseeeee.......
> Thank you so much in advance
> http://s80.photobucket.com/user/emmilyemmily/library/PS 11 tiny





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I moved your post to the PS authentication thread.
> 
> I'd love to help but your photobucket is set to Private so I can't view the pics..





emmilyoemmilyo said:


> @Elliepurse Thank you so much for moving it i'm not quite familiar with mobile version. I will try to change the private to public in photobucket thanks again



Hi I viewed the pics now, it's authentic.

Congrats!!  Sale bags sometimes has some scratches due to being out in the store.


----------



## betsy77

Hi there,
I purchased this PS1 online and have three days to return or to ensure it's authentic. I called one of the PS stores here in NYC and they said they wouldn't be comfortable authenticating a bag, so really hoping for someone's help in telling me if there's a problem. The bag is used so there are some signs of wear, but overall the quality and details make me believe it's real; but I'm new to the brand so not sure what exactly is a telltale sign of it being fake or real. I've uploaded a few photos of the inside, and there are several pictures on the listing link. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
ItemS1 Large Satchel in Midnight 
Seller: icon concierge
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/523f9109743cef05e700123e


----------



## Elliespurse

betsy77 said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this PS1 online and have three days to return or to ensure it's authentic. I called one of the PS stores here in NYC and they said they wouldn't be comfortable authenticating a bag, so really hoping for someone's help in telling me if there's a problem. The bag is used so there are some signs of wear, but overall the quality and details make me believe it's real; but I'm new to the brand so not sure what exactly is a telltale sign of it being fake or real. I've uploaded a few photos of the inside, and there are several pictures on the listing link. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
> ItemS1 Large Satchel in Midnight
> Seller: icon concierge
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/523f9109743cef05e700123e



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and strap hardware + hang-tag + backside of the bag.


----------



## betsy77

Thank you so much for your prompt response! Photos attached.


----------



## Elliespurse

betsy77 said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this PS1 online and have three days to return or to ensure it's authentic. I called one of the PS stores here in NYC and they said they wouldn't be comfortable authenticating a bag, so really hoping for someone's help in telling me if there's a problem. The bag is used so there are some signs of wear, but overall the quality and details make me believe it's real; but I'm new to the brand so not sure what exactly is a telltale sign of it being fake or real. I've uploaded a few photos of the inside, and there are several pictures on the listing link. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
> ItemS1 Large Satchel in Midnight
> Seller: icon concierge
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/523f9109743cef05e700123e





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and strap hardware + hang-tag + backside of the bag.





betsy77 said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt response! Photos attached.



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## betsy77

Thank you so much for your help and expertise!


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi I viewed the pics now, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats!!  Sale bags sometimes has some scratches due to being out in the store.


Thank you so much for your prompt response. I'm so happy to know the good news from you.


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi I viewed the pics now, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats!!  Sale bags sometimes has some scratches due to being out in the store.



Thank you so much for you kindly prompt response!!! I'm so happy to know the good news from you.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can you look at this please? Thank you! 

Itemroenza pouch
Item#: 171379866128
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171379866128


----------



## rockstarmish

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK IRIDESCENT HOLOGRAM PS11 MINI CLASSIC BAG 
Listing number: 221487140550
Seller:  phatloobia
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221487140550
 Comments: 

Hello there, can anyone please authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can you look at this please? Thank you!
> 
> Itemroenza pouch
> Item#: 171379866128
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171379866128



Hi, everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.

p.s. the item is a coin wallet.


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK IRIDESCENT HOLOGRAM PS11 MINI CLASSIC BAG
> Listing number: 221487140550
> Seller:  phatloobia
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221487140550
> Comments:
> 
> Hello there, can anyone please authenticate this? Thank you so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters inside the bag (made in Italy) and the lining in the bag.

Also this is the PS11 Tiny, not PS11 Mini Classic.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters inside the bag (made in Italy) and the lining in the bag.
> 
> Also this is the PS11 Tiny, not PS11 Mini Classic.


I see thank you for clarifying this. What lining is it supposed to have if I may ask? It seems to be black in these pictures.. is that right?


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> I see thank you for clarifying this. What lining is it supposed to have if I may ask? It seems to be black in these pictures.. is that right?



It looks like black leather, see this exact bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201-4.html#post24753603

The alternative would be triangle print canvas lining.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> It looks like black leather, see this exact bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...1-reference-thread-673201-4.html#post24753603
> 
> The alternative would be triangle print canvas lining.



Ah I see, the oil slick is black leather too in the picture. Thanks! I asked the seller for some interior pictures. Ill send them right to you as soon as I get it. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a quick note that I could be slow to answer questions for a day or two, thanks.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Just a quick note that I could be slow to answer questions for a day or two, thanks.


Hello there Elliespurse,

Here are the follow up pictures to the PS11 Tiny that I asked about, here are the interior pics. Is it authentic?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK IRIDESCENT HOLOGRAM PS11 MINI CLASSIC BAG
> Listing number: 221487140550
> Seller:  phatloobia
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221487140550
> Comments:
> 
> Hello there, can anyone please authenticate this? Thank you so much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters inside the bag (made in Italy) and the lining in the bag.
> 
> Also this is the PS11 Tiny, not PS11 Mini Classic.





rockstarmish said:


> I see thank you for clarifying this. What lining is it supposed to have if I may ask? It seems to be black in these pictures.. is that right?





Elliespurse said:


> It looks like black leather, see this exact bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201-4.html#post24753603
> 
> The alternative would be triangle print canvas lining.





rockstarmish said:


> Ah I see, the oil slick is black leather too in the picture. Thanks! I asked the seller for some interior pictures. Ill send them right to you as soon as I get it. Thank you!





rockstarmish said:


> Hello there Elliespurse,
> 
> Here are the follow up pictures to the PS11 Tiny that I asked about, here are the interior pics. Is it authentic?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.




Thank you so much! Thank you for taking the time to look at the pics! Appreciate it


----------



## msmtr

Hey ellie, can you please take a look at this?
Thanks a lot!

Item: 100% Authentic!! Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bronze 
Listing number: 171377240427
Seller: mjs.stylist
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171377240427


----------



## Elliespurse

msmtr said:


> Hey ellie, can you please take a look at this?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic!! Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Bronze
> Listing number: 171377240427
> Seller: mjs.stylist
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171377240427



Hi, it's authentic. There's a missing rivet on one side not described in the listing.


----------



## msmtr

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. There's a missing rivet on one side not described in the listing.


Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mkkd

Item:  PS1 Large in Bronze 
Listing number: 
Seller: bargainfind 
Link: http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/mivo93/library/PS1

Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Could you please authenticate this ps1 pouch black?

Thank you in advance.

Item : 271544645973

Seller : zooeechic65

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271544645973?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Elliespurse

Mkkd said:


> Item:  PS1 Large in Bronze
> Listing number:
> Seller: bargainfind
> Link: http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/mivo93/library/PS1
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much.



Hi, I'm a bit confused because this is the same pics as post #4649 but another seller?


----------



## ladiemoonie

Could you please authenticate these ps1 pouchs black?

Thank you so much.


Item : 271544645973

Seller : zooeechic65

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271544645973?nav=SEARCH



item : 231275718426

Seller : aleidita75

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231275718426


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Could you please authenticate these ps1 pouchs black?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> *1)*
> Item : 271544645973
> 
> Seller : zooeechic65
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271544645973?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> *2)*
> item : 231275718426
> 
> Seller : aleidita75
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=231275718426



Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Colibri

Hi, 
do you think this bag is authentic?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/L-K-proenza-schouler/380945576073

Kind regards


----------



## Elliespurse

Colibri said:


> Hi,
> do you think this bag is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/L-K-proenza-schouler/380945576073
> 
> Kind regards



Hi, this looks ok but closeup pics inside the pockets would be great.


----------



## mimifm

Can you please kindly have a look at this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4183824b09

Item : 281379228425

Seller : solarbills


----------



## Elliespurse

mimifm said:


> Can you please kindly have a look at this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4183824b09
> 
> Item : 281379228425
> 
> Seller : solarbills



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + the fold-over clasp with front flap of the bag lifted up (the pin seems to be missing in the pic shown).


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item :  PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Medium Satchel Bag Purse Crossbody Dark Blue $1695

Item number : 261530264183

Seller : guccigirl1016

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530264183


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item :  PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Medium Satchel Bag Purse Crossbody Dark Blue $1695
> 
> Item number : 261530264183
> 
> Seller : guccigirl1016
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530264183



Hi, it's authentic. The circular mark inside the bag means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The circular mark inside the bag means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.




Thank you very much. Which picture show circle mark?


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Thank you very much. Which picture show circle mark?



It's to the right of the PS letters inside the bag. I think they also mentioned this in the listing.


----------



## isvinter

Hi. Could you help me authenticate this? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3391b4d9d2


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hi. Could you help me authenticate this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3391b4d9d2



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and hang-tag. This bag could be from 2011 or older.


----------



## Jonoo

Could you please authenticate this ?

thank you 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Cobalt blue
Listing number: 251582039159
Seller: cwerner84 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251582039159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Item: Auth Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
Listing number: 181460073010
Seller: ongpalao 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181460073010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny fuxia fuchsia pink leather bag 100% authentic
Listing number: 171384133793
Seller: juleeanna 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171384133793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Jonoo said:


> Could you please authenticate this ?
> 
> thank you
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Cobalt blue
> Listing number: 251582039159
> Seller: cwerner84
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251582039159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> Listing number: 181460073010
> Seller: ongpalao
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181460073010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *3)*
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny fuxia fuchsia pink leather bag 100% authentic
> Listing number: 171384133793
> Seller: juleeanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171384133793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.

*3)* it's authentic.


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and hang-tag. This bag could be from 2011 or older.



Hi, here's some pictures.


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> It's to the right of the PS letters inside the bag. I think they also mentioned this in the listing.




OK I've seen it, Thanks a lot &#128525;


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Hi. Could you help me authenticate this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3391b4d9d2





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and hang-tag. This bag could be from 2011 or older.





isvinter said:


> Hi, here's some pictures.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello,
This bag has been discussed already but some extra pics were requested...
So here they are.

Is this authentique? 


Item# 291177203589
Model tiny PS11

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291177203589 

Thank you 





Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## Elliespurse

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello,
> This bag has been discussed already but some extra pics were requested...
> So here they are.
> 
> Is this authentique?
> 
> 
> Item# 291177203589
> Model tiny PS11
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291177203589
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 2686193
> View attachment 2686196
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Jonoo

Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.











*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.





*3)* it's authentic.

thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

Jonoo said:


> Could you please authenticate this ?
> 
> thank you
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Cobalt blue
> Listing number: 251582039159
> Seller: cwerner84
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251582039159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> Listing number: 181460073010
> Seller: ongpalao
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181460073010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *2)*
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny fuxia fuchsia pink leather bag 100% authentic
> Listing number: 171384133793
> Seller: juleeanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171384133793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
> 
> *3)* it's authentic.





Jonoo said:


> Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* it's authentic.
> 
> thanks again



Hi and thanks for the pics, *1)* is authentic and *2)* is authentic too.


----------



## alexmimi

what about this on? I know u r the best 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131241527362?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much for supporting this forum )))


----------



## Elliespurse

alexmimi said:


> what about this on? I know u r the best
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131241527362?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much for supporting this forum )))



Hi, it's authentic. Note that the crossbody strap is missing.


----------



## ichan

Hello,
Could anyone please authenticate this lagoon medium PS1? I just purchased hastily - just hoping it is authentic... 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-lagoon-524508 

Thanks much.


----------



## Elliespurse

ichan said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please authenticate this lagoon medium PS1? I just purchased hastily - just hoping it is authentic...
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-lagoon-524508
> 
> Thanks much.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## ichan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## alexmimi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291190103018&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


How about this one? I just cant decide which color should I go for lol



Ps. Im 24, musculine guy


----------



## Elliespurse

alexmimi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291190103018&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> How about this one? I just cant decide which color should I go for lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Im 24, musculine guy



Hi, it's authentic.

Perhaps this color, saddle or black would work. You could see this thread: Boys carrying PS 1, 11 etc...


----------



## alexmimi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Perhaps this color, saddle or black would work. You could see this thread: Boys carrying PS 1, 11 etc...


Thx! Such a great thread


----------



## ichan

Hello,
Could anyone please authenticate this: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-krishna-1029627#

Some off the pictures have white background which I suspect not original Pics from the seller.

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

ichan said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please authenticate this: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-krishna-1029627#
> 
> Some off the pictures have white background which I suspect not original Pics from the seller.
> 
> TIA!



Hi, it's authentic. Yes the first pic and second last shows another bag.


----------



## visvim

Hello there,

I'm a guy and fell in love with the PS1 but it's like one of those bags which i don't want to pay full price for. Bought this in a haste - http://www.ebay.com/itm/161349979064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Would be great if anyone can confirm it's authenticity. I'm about 80% sure but i do see different jacquard inner linings for different bags...

Thanks much!


----------



## Elliespurse

visvim said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm a guy and fell in love with the PS1 but it's like one of those bags which i don't want to pay full price for. Bought this in a haste - http://www.ebay.com/itm/161349979064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Would be great if anyone can confirm it's authenticity. I'm about 80% sure but i do see different jacquard inner linings for different bags...
> 
> Thanks much!



Hi, it's authentic. This bag is from spring 2013 or older, newer PS1:s has different lining.


----------



## visvim

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This bag is from spring 2013 or older, newer PS1:s has different lining.



Thank you for your time, Elliespurse.


----------



## ichan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes the first pic and second last shows another bag.



Thank you!


----------



## IrisCole

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes the first pic and second last shows another bag.



On Tradesy (and Vaunte) they actually do a knockout background photo for the first pic - so you upload your own photo, and they get rid of everything around it and add the white.  They want everything to have the same look, but IMO it just looks kinda cheap.


----------



## sekaisinner

Hi everyone, this is my very first post.

If someone could help authenticate this PS1 side pouch from ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191247472157?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4451&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI191247472157.N5.S2.M6209.R8.TR8

User:hdrum5
Item #: 191247472157

Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

sekaisinner said:


> Hi everyone, this is my very first post.
> 
> If someone could help authenticate this PS1 side pouch from ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191247472157?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4451&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI191247472157.N5.S2.M6209.R8.TR8
> 
> User:hdrum5
> Item #: 191247472157
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.


Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## loewejess

Hi guys,

I'm interested in buying this Large PS1 in Chianti... can anyone pls help to authenticate this bag pls ? thankssssss !!!


----------



## Elliespurse

loewejess said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in buying this Large PS1 in Chianti... can anyone pls help to authenticate this bag pls ? thankssssss !!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.

Edit: this looks like a medium size, not large.


----------



## loewejess

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Edit: this looks like a medium size, not large.



Sure sure. I ll ask the seller for more photos. Thanks so much!


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi, can you wonderful ladies assist me and authenticate these? Thank you!
(PS1 black in medium)
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171389020583?nav=SEARCH
(PS1 black in large--this does not come with tags and dust bag, is that OK?)
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271546144644?nav=SEARCH
(PS1 black large--missing latch, will that be a problem?)
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171387134918?nav=SEARCH
Much appreciated....I'm trying to decide if I should pick one of the three listings but afraid buying a fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hi, can you wonderful ladies assist me and authenticate these? Thank you!
> 
> *1)*
> (PS1 black in medium)
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171389020583?nav=SEARCH
> 
> *2)*
> (PS1 black in large--this does not come with tags and dust bag, is that OK?)
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271546144644?nav=SEARCH
> 
> *3)*
> (PS1 black large--missing latch, will that be a problem?)
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171387134918?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Much appreciated....I'm trying to decide if I should pick one of the three listings but afraid buying a fake.



Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. This bag is from 2010 or earlier.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. The hole below the PS letters means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.

*3)* it's authentic. The missing latch means you can't lift the bag by the top handle (the clasp will open).


----------



## slamthegirl

Thank you so much! I will try to get those pics asap. You are my angel


----------



## loewejess

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Edit: this looks like a medium size, not large.



Elliespurse... just wanna thank you. The seller didn't reply my emails. So I decided to buy it on the proenza schouler official website. I got myself the ps1 large in chianti, on sales too ~


----------



## Elliespurse

loewejess said:


> Elliespurse... just wanna thank you. The seller didn't reply my emails. So I decided to buy it on the proenza schouler official website. I got myself the ps1 large in chianti, on sales too ~



Thanks and Congrats on your Chianti PS1


----------



## Chloe2003

Hello! Could someone please take a look at my bag I just purchased? I wanted to make sure it is authentic. Any and all help would be so greatly appreciated  thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Chloe2003 said:


> View attachment 2691629
> View attachment 2691630
> View attachment 2691634
> View attachment 2691635
> View attachment 2691636
> View attachment 2691637
> View attachment 2691638
> View attachment 2691639
> View attachment 2691640
> View attachment 2691643
> 
> Hello! Could someone please take a look at my bag I just purchased? I wanted to make sure it is authentic. Any and all help would be so greatly appreciated  thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Chloe2003

Thank you!! I am so happy!


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi Miss Elliespurse, pls help authenticate this bag? Thank u!!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271552504160?nav=SEARCH


----------



## loewejess

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks and Congrats on your Chianti PS1



Thanks Elliespurse


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hi Miss Elliespurse, pls help authenticate this bag? Thank u!!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271552504160?nav=SEARCH



Hi, this is fake.

It's the 4th fake bag we looked at from this seller: sharenk123


----------



## cooper1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 4th fake bag we looked at from this seller: sharenk123




Wow~ i am not good at all at how to determine PS fakes, bc this has been on my "watch" list! I have seen it sell, then get relisted over & over!


----------



## cooper1

Well, now im nervous... I bought this bag and am waiting for it to arrive. Please authenticate. Thank you!

PS1 Keepall Midnight Blue


----------



## Elliespurse

cooper1 said:


> Well, now im nervous... I bought this bag and am waiting for it to arrive. Please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> PS1 Keepall Midnight Blue
> 
> View attachment 2692424
> View attachment 2692425
> View attachment 2692426
> View attachment 2692427
> View attachment 2692428
> View attachment 2692429



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the strap metal piece + PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## cooper1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the strap metal piece + PS letters inside the bag.




Ok, as soon as i receive it (tracking says tuesday) i will post those pix. Thanks so much!!


----------



## slamthegirl

OMG..almost buy it. The seller msg me asking if I could pay directly at PP but I turned her down. I am so grateful for your help. Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ellie would you mind looking at this? 

style: *LIPSTICK* Proenza Schouler medium PS1 satchel bag red lux leather classic
seller: maarygoroundb
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281390780817

Did lipstick ever have issues of color fading?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> It's the 4th fake bag we looked at from this seller: sharenk123



And she's already relisted the fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...540?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f39fdf5fc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f39fdebb4

I reported her for duplicate listing, since obviously selling fakes isn't getting her taken off of ebay. Anyone looking at these bags do not buy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ellie would you mind looking at this?
> 
> style: *LIPSTICK* Proenza Schouler medium PS1 satchel bag red lux leather classic
> seller: maarygoroundb
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281390780817
> 
> Did lipstick ever have issues of color fading?



Hi, it's authentic.

I haven't seen any faded lipstick so far.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I haven't seen any faded lipstick so far.



Thanks ellie! 

I'm also looking at this. Isn't poppy very similar to lipstick? 

item: Proenza Schouler 2014 PS1 Large - Retail 1,985 FREE SHIPPING
seller: shoptillidropthis
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271555990160


----------



## hanseny007

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I really appreciate your time.

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Black Medium Authentic Listing number:  xxxx
Seller: sosu23
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171395025215


----------



## midniteluna

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I haven't seen any faded lipstick so far.




I have a lipstick and they don't fade..just color transfers against dark colors but that's normal with any other light color bags!


----------



## ikim23

Authenticate please!
Cheers.

Item: NWT Authentic Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Box Bag Caramel
Listing number: 171377125927
Seller: bluemaleo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e6df6a27


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks ellie!
> 
> I'm also looking at this. Isn't poppy very similar to lipstick?
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler 2014 PS1 Large - Retail 1,985 FREE SHIPPING
> seller: shoptillidropthis
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271555990160



Hi, it's authentic.

Perhaps lipstick is a little darker than poppy?


----------



## Elliespurse

hanseny007 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I really appreciate your time.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Black Medium Authentic Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller: sosu23
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171395025215



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. This bag is from 2010 or earlier.

We also looked at this bag in post #4696 It's now re-listed.


----------



## Elliespurse

ikim23 said:


> Authenticate please!
> Cheers.
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Box Bag Caramel
> Listing number: 171377125927
> Seller: bluemaleo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e6df6a27



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## floflocat

Hi, can you please authenticate this PS11? Thanks 
Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 Leather Tote 
Listing number: 281288101985
Seller: tony_wangspa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417e13d061


----------



## Elliespurse

floflocat said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this PS11? Thanks
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 Leather Tote
> Listing number: 281288101985
> Seller: tony_wangspa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417e13d061



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## floflocat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


THank you, Elliespurse!


----------



## hanseny007

Thank you very much


----------



## cooper1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the strap metal piece + PS letters inside the bag.




Hi again, Ellie!
Here are the pix you requested for authenticating my SKA.


----------



## Elliespurse

cooper1 said:


> Well, now im nervous... I bought this bag and am waiting for it to arrive. Please authenticate. Thank you!
> 
> PS1 Keepall Midnight Blue
> 
> View attachment 2692424
> View attachment 2692425
> View attachment 2692426
> View attachment 2692427
> View attachment 2692428
> View attachment 2692429





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the strap metal piece + PS letters inside the bag.





cooper1 said:


> Ok, as soon as i receive it (tracking says tuesday) i will post those pix. Thanks so much!!





cooper1 said:


> Hi again, Ellie!
> Here are the pix you requested for authenticating my SKA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695602
> View attachment 2695603



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Congrats!!


----------



## cooper1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!




Great!! I just love it (aside from the cracked sealant)!
Thank you, Ellie~
&#128536;


----------



## slamthegirl

Hello Miss Ellie, can u help me authenticate this? thanks a million!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/131246849680?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hello Miss Ellie, can u help me authenticate this? thanks a million!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131246849680?nav=SEARCH



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp. Note the leather piece on back pocket zipper pull seems to be missing.


----------



## slamthegirl

Hello Ellie,  Here are additional pics provided by the seller.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hello Ellie,  Here are additional pics provided by the seller.  Thank you so much!!



Hi, the pics are too small and I can't access the ebay message. The same pics but larger would be great.


----------



## slamthegirl

I can't seem to enlarge it if I copy and paste here.  I can do it from my message box though.  Let me work on it and get back to you. thanks.


----------



## Zeee1992

springbaby said:


> .



Hi Ellie can you please tell me if my ps1 bag is authentic


----------



## Zeee1992

Here are more pictures


----------



## Zeee1992

Here is another


----------



## Zeee1992

Sorry but I'm not able to upload the pictures all at once


----------



## Zeee1992

Sorry


----------



## Zeee1992

Almost done


----------



## Zeee1992

Second to last


----------



## Zeee1992

Last one thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Zeee1992 said:


> Hi Ellie can you please tell me if my ps1 bag is authentic





Zeee1992 said:


> Last one thank you so much



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (see red arrow in pic below) + logo on the fold-over clasp + logo on the zipper pull + backside of the bag.

The leather is a bit unusual so I want to see these closeup pics.


----------



## Zeee1992

Thank you, Here you go


----------



## Zeee1992

The clasp


----------



## Zeee1992

The back


----------



## Zeee1992

The sign on the zipper


----------



## Zeee1992

The inside zipper


----------



## Zeee1992

The back of the proenza stamp inside the bag


----------



## Elliespurse

Zeee1992 said:


> Hi Ellie can you please tell me if my ps1 bag is authentic





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (see red arrow in pic below) + logo on the fold-over clasp + logo on the zipper pull + backside of the bag.
> 
> The leather is a bit unusual so I want to see these closeup pics.
> 
> View attachment 2697075





Zeee1992 said:


> Thank you, Here you go



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Zeee1992

Could you please tell me how to spot a fake, for future notice, I know you don't post it on the thread but maybe you can contact me


----------



## CPG

Hello all,

  Im a longtime member, mostly lurker, who was wondering if you all could be kind enough to give me your opinion on this PS1 Pochette in Smoke I purchased from The Real Real last week. 

The bag arrived in immaculate conditionlovely, and just what Ive been looking for. One thing bothers me, though, and that is the stamps on the inside. I have an authentic PS1 medium in Military, which my husband bought me as a Christmas present three years ago direct from the PS site, so I am familiar with just how crisp the stamps should be.


  On this pochette, they look like the right font and size, theyre just not as distinct. I dont think this could be from wear because the bag looks like it was never even unused, and I have been carrying my PS1 medium nearly every day for three years and the stamp is as distinct as it was when I first pulled it out of its dust bag.

  And while this bag came with a dust bag, and tag with what I believe is the correct item code, the card states that the bag is made of suede, which its not. 

  Ive taken several photos and would be so grateful if anyone could give me an opinion as to the authenticity of this pochette.


----------



## BV_fan

Item: PS1 Tote
Item Number: 291196823507
Seller: teresar787
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291196823507
Comments: Are the pictures in the auction enough to authenticate? 

Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this tote!


----------



## Lovebag14

Please help to authentic this bag.
Style: PS1 Large
Seller: nikconig
Code: H00003 PO10E 2030
Color: Python saffron 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5rFdM%2B5qj8WYCGFUMQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

CPG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im a longtime member, mostly lurker, who was wondering if you all could be kind enough to give me your opinion on this PS1 Pochette in Smoke I purchased from The Real Real last week.
> 
> The bag arrived in immaculate conditionlovely, and just what Ive been looking for. One thing bothers me, though, and that is the stamps on the inside. I have an authentic PS1 medium in Military, which my husband bought me as a Christmas present three years ago direct from the PS site, so I am familiar with just how crisp the stamps should be.
> 
> 
> On this pochette, they look like the right font and size, theyre just not as distinct. I dont think this could be from wear because the bag looks like it was never even unused, and I have been carrying my PS1 medium nearly every day for three years and the stamp is as distinct as it was when I first pulled it out of its dust bag.
> 
> And while this bag came with a dust bag, and tag with what I believe is the correct item code, the card states that the bag is made of suede, which its not.
> 
> Ive taken several photos and would be so grateful if anyone could give me an opinion as to the authenticity of this pochette.



Hi, it's authentic. I've seen this light stamp before on authentic bags. PS bags are handmade so it could happen.

Congrats!!  It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

BV_fan said:


> Item: PS1 Tote
> Item Number: 291196823507
> Seller: teresar787
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291196823507
> Comments: Are the pictures in the auction enough to authenticate?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this tote!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovebag14 said:


> Please help to authentic this bag.
> Style: PS1 Large
> Seller: nikconig
> Code: H00003 PO10E 2030
> Color: Python saffron
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5rFdM%2B5qj8WYCGFUMQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Thank you so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi Ellie, is it normal for ps1 bag to have no "swirly design" at the back pocket zipper? Also is it normal to have a big space between the PS logo on the flap leather tag? Thanks


----------



## slamthegirl

My previous post #4728 has a pic of the back. I don't see the swirly design and not sure if its normal?


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hi Ellie, is it normal for ps1 bag to have no "swirly design" at the back pocket zipper? Also is it normal to have a big space between the PS logo on the flap leather tag? Thanks





slamthegirl said:


> My previous post #4728 has a pic of the back. I don't see the swirly design and not sure if its normal?



Hi, it should have the leather piece (swirly design) on the back pocket zipper. It's missing on this bag.

For the space in the logo, this is the new PS design from fall 2013. It replaced the old logo and lining etc of older bags.


----------



## CPG

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I've seen this light stamp before on authentic bags. PS bags are handmade so it could happen.
> 
> Congrats!!  It's a gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much, Elliespurse. I appreciate your speedy reply. The bag is just gorgeous and I'm thrilled to have found it. All the best!


----------



## slamthegirl

Thank u Ellie!  The seller said she took the leather piece off but still has it. She took a pic for me  which seems ok to me. The thing is the back metal zipper is plain and no "writing" on. Is it normal? I see other ps1 bags have zippers with same design but not sure the new ones are different. She said bought it 6 months ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Thank u Ellie!  The seller said she took the leather piece off but still has it. She took a pic for me  which seems ok to me. The thing is the back metal zipper is plain and no "writing" on. Is it normal? I see other ps1 bags have zippers with same design but not sure the new ones are different. She said bought it 6 months ago.



That's great. Yes all logos on the zippers were also removed in fall 2013. 

I read that PS wanted to renew it's image with the triangle print. I think it would be too much with both the old logo and triangle print. The new lining in the bags is triangle print.


----------



## slamthegirl

U r awesome Ellie!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could you please authenticate this item? Thank you!!!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
Seller: shani2005horses
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item540d74565f


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this item? Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
> Seller: shani2005horses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item540d74565f



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi Ellie, I won this auction on eBay but afraid this might be fake. Help me authenticate please. Thank u!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/121392742269?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hi Ellie, I won this auction on eBay but afraid this might be fake. Help me authenticate please. Thank u!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121392742269?nav=SEARCH



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  The SKA is a great bag!


----------



## slamthegirl

Thank God and what a relief! Thank u so much for your help! As always, you are awesome!


----------



## Pyyrimidal

Item Name (if you know it):  black ps 1 large
Seller:  owned by me
Comments: Recently purchased for a good deal and want to know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pursegrl922

Hello all-

I recently won this auction, would you mind letting me know if you think this is authentic? It's a medium PS1 and I did get a great deal on it. I actually didn't win the auction but the person who did win didn't end up paying so I was able to snatch it up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271552504160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_132wt_919

Also, has anyone noticed the bag is quite noisy when holding it from the top strap? Does this go away once it's been used more and leather softens?

Thank you!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Pursegrl922 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I recently won this auction, would you mind letting me know if you think this is authentic? It's a medium PS1 and I did get a great deal on it. I actually didn't win the auction but the person who did win didn't end up paying so I was able to snatch it up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271552504160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_132wt_919
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed the bag is quite noisy when holding it from the top strap? Does this go away once it's been used more and leather softens?
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry to tell you but this seller has relisted this bag multiple times and it has been found to be fake on every occasion. I would start a paypal claim as soon as you can.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pyyrimidal said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  black ps 1 large
> Seller:  owned by me
> Comments: Recently purchased for a good deal and want to know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance!



Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursegrl922 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I recently won this auction, would you mind letting me know if you think this is authentic? It's a medium PS1 and I did get a great deal on it. I actually didn't win the auction but the person who did win didn't end up paying so I was able to snatch it up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271552504160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_132wt_919
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed the bag is quite noisy when holding it from the top strap? Does this go away once it's been used more and leather softens?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, I'm sorry this is fake. It's the fifth time we looked at a fake bag from this seller: sharenk123

I hope you can get your money back.
p.s. thanks Robyn Loraine for helping with the answering questions.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Thanks for your help!! I already contacted her and hope she is willing to just do the refund. Should I let ebay know she's selling fake bags? I did notice she's already sold several but said they were her friends and they got them for being bridesmaids in a wedding.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursegrl922 said:


> Thanks for your help!! I already contacted her and hope she is willing to just do the refund. Should I let ebay know she's selling fake bags? I did notice she's already sold several but said they were her friends and they got them for being bridesmaids in a wedding.
> 
> Thanks all!!



Hi, that's great with the refund. Perhaps you could also ask in our ebay sub-forum here: eBay Forum. Hope it works out ok.


----------



## slamthegirl

I almost bought the same bag from her as well. See my post#4703 the seller told me it was a gift from her aunt when I asked where she purchased from. She also sent me a video showing the bag when I requested for more details. The video, however, was blur and too fast for my eyes. It was like watching "Blair witch project". Then she asked if I could pay her outside of eBay via PP. I rejected her and deleted her from my watch list as soon as Ellie helped identify her fake bag. I think we should report her to prevent more victims.


----------



## slamthegirl

I just reported this eBay seller: Sharenk123 and hopefully EBay will do something about it.


----------



## xstephlx

Hello all!

Wondering if you can help me. I purchased a PS11 mini bag from Harvey Nichols but the serial number in the bag and on the authenticity card do not match. I know with some brands the serial numbers are different can anyone confirm if this is the case for PS bags?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

xstephlx said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Wondering if you can help me. I purchased a PS11 mini bag from Harvey Nichols but the serial number in the bag and on the authenticity card do not match. I know with some brands the serial numbers are different can anyone confirm if this is the case for PS bags?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hello, I have seen several PS bags with different numbers so I think it's normal.

Congrats on your PS11


----------



## chew0089

Hi! Could you help to check if this is authentic? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

chew0089 said:


> Hi! Could you help to check if this is authentic? Many thanks in advance!



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see overview pics of the lining inside + outside with strap hardware + front, back and side of the bag.


----------



## chew0089

There you go! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

chew0089 said:


> Hi! Could you help to check if this is authentic? Many thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see overview pics of the lining inside + outside with strap hardware + front, back and side of the bag.





chew0089 said:


> There you go! Thanks!



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats and welcome to the forums too


----------



## chew0089

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats and welcome to the forums too





Thank you!


----------



## slamthegirl

I just received this new aka and kinda disappointed at the quality. It seems cheap to me. Can someone tell if this is authentic and if it is the bag is suppose to be like this? The leather feels rough, hardware is not smooth and feels like PS put paper cardboard in the bottom (see where my hand is)


----------



## slamthegirl

More....


----------



## slamthegirl

sorry came out huge...last one.


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> I just received this new aka and kinda disappointed at the quality. It seems cheap to me. Can someone tell if this is authentic and if it is the bag is suppose to be like this? The leather feels rough, hardware is not smooth and feels like PS put paper cardboard in the bottom (see where my hand is)





slamthegirl said:


> More....





slamthegirl said:


> sorry came out huge...last one.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1 Keep All  I know PS changed the leather and dye to make the bags more resistant to color change. I think your bag looks like calf leather and it should easier to maintain than the usual lamb leather. The feel is bit different though.


----------



## slamthegirl

Thank u Ellie...I'm just not sure if the bag is worth the $$. When I touch the bag, I can tell where they put the "cardboard". Maybe its needed for support but feels real cheap like paper. I actually fold the bottom and the line stays there. Im not sure if I wanna keep this but thank u for your help.


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi Ellie, I also bought this ps1 large. I just received yesterday and in love with her now. Here's more pic. Looks OK to u?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/131246849680?nav=SEARCH


----------



## slamthegirl

last two


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hello Miss Ellie, can u help me authenticate this? thanks a million!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131246849680?nav=SEARCH





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp. Note the leather piece on back pocket zipper pull seems to be missing.





slamthegirl said:


> Hi Ellie, I also bought this ps1 large. I just received yesterday and in love with her now. Here's more pic. Looks OK to u?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/131246849680?nav=SEARCH





slamthegirl said:


> last two



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Congrats again!!


----------



## Inyoung79

hi there, i recently purchased a preowned black medium ps1 with black hardware.  all the engravings look legit but the only thing that i'm questioning is that the underside of the proenza schoular tab doesn't have the number embossed on it.  i know the black hardware was a limited edition...


----------



## Inyoung79




----------



## Elliespurse

Inyoung79 said:


> hi there, i recently purchased a preowned black medium ps1 with black hardware.  all the engravings look legit but the only thing that i'm questioning is that the underside of the proenza schoular tab doesn't have the number embossed on it.  i know the black hardware was a limited edition...





Inyoung79 said:


> View attachment 2706073
> View attachment 2706076



Hi, PS1:s from 2011 and older looked like this. This bag looks ok but for full authentication I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters outside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + overall pics of the inside of the bag, outside front, back, underside and strap hardware.


----------



## slamthegirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats again!!



Great! thank u. Love this bag..


----------



## hawaiilei

Hi, can you help to authenticate this bag?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 medium PYTHON neon LIPSTICK RED bag BARNEYS
Seller: trinnasfinds
Link: here

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

hawaiilei said:


> Hi, can you help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 medium PYTHON neon LIPSTICK RED bag BARNEYS
> Seller: trinnasfinds
> Link: here
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters outside the pocket (letters inside the pocket is shown in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lindsay2014

HELLO! Could you help me to check if this is authentic? Many thanks!!!
I bought if from bluefly.com































thank you!!


----------



## lindsay2014

here are some more pics












thankxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Elliespurse

lindsay2014 said:


> HELLO! Could you help me to check if this is authentic? Many thanks!!!
> I bought if from bluefly.com
> 
> View attachment 2710367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710370
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710374
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710376
> 
> 
> thank you!!





lindsay2014 said:


> here are some more pics
> View attachment 2710378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710380
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710381
> 
> 
> thankxxxxxxxxxx!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  welcome to the forums too!


----------



## lindsay2014

thank you Ellies! since i have another PS bag, a PS11 wallet on chain which I purchased at Nordstrom store and I compared those two serial number card, they are not quit the same. 


the upper card is for this PS1 and the bottom one is PS11
all the logos either on the bag or on the serial card are blur, and also there are some people arguing bluefly.com sold fake designer items.
all these make me feel really confused about the PS1 bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

lindsay2014 said:


> thank you Ellies! since i have another PS bag, a PS11 wallet on chain which I purchased at Nordstrom store and I compared those two serial number card, they are not quit the same.
> View attachment 2710566
> 
> the upper card is for this PS1 and the bottom one is PS11
> all the logos either on the bag or on the serial card are blur, and also there are some people arguing bluefly.com sold fake designer items.
> all these make me feel really confused about the PS1 bag.



Hi, the cards should be ok. The black number and dots are printed individually on each card, the placement up or down is not important. The store should have filled in the date a store name though.


----------



## lindsay2014

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the cards should be ok. The black number and dots are printed individually on each card, the placement up or down is not important. The store should have filled in the date a store name though.


REALLY appreciate your answers and help! Now I can carry it out without any concerns!! 
Thanks so much, Ellies!


----------



## ladiemoonie

Please authenticate this grey ps1 bag. Thank you so much.

Item : Ps1 tiny grey

Seller : shani2005horses

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111427726040


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Please authenticate this grey ps1 bag. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item : Ps1 tiny grey
> 
> Seller : shani2005horses
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=111427726040



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this? I just received it off ebay so here are my actual photos below. In addition, here is the auction information as well. The strap is 31" at it's longest. Thank you so much for your help Ellie! 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Veruca Salt Purple Good Condition $1695 Gorgeous Medium
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201147296549?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item #: 201147296549
Item seller: fashionbythesecond


----------



## Michiru

Hi, may I get this authenticated please?
http://postimg.org/gallery/1z0iz3w2q/
and s23.postimg.org/4zc70duaj/2014_08_12_16_23_17.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## fashionista1984

slamthegirl said:


> I just reported this eBay seller: Sharenk123 and hopefully EBay will do something about it.



I reported her too--- she even texted me photos of the bag etc....gave me the same story -- selling her friends bags


----------



## pimmala

Would you pls authenticate this bag
Item Name : Proenza schooler ps1 in medium (smoke)
Link: http://www.reebonz.co.th/search?query=Proenza
Seller: 
http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/Peg_Bunnag/library/ps1


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this? I just received it off ebay so here are my actual photos below. In addition, here is the auction information as well. The strap is 31" at it's longest. Thank you so much for your help Ellie!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Veruca Salt Purple Good Condition $1695 Gorgeous Medium
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201147296549?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item #: 201147296549
> Item seller: fashionbythesecond



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Michiru said:


> Hi, may I get this authenticated please?
> http://postimg.org/gallery/1z0iz3w2q/
> and s23.postimg.org/4zc70duaj/2014_08_12_16_23_17.jpg
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

pimmala said:


> Would you pls authenticate this bag
> Item Name : Proenza schooler ps1 in medium (smoke)
> Link: http://www.reebonz.co.th/search?query=Proenza
> Seller:
> http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/Peg_Bunnag/library/ps1



Hi, I see they have one smoke medium and it looks ok. The photobucket album says "This album is Private" so I can't view the pics. Could you set the album to public?


----------



## pimmala

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I see they have one smoke medium and it looks ok. The photobucket album says "This album is Private" so I can't view the pics. Could you set the album to public?



Oh sorry !!! I already set the pic album to public. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

pimmala said:


> Would you pls authenticate this bag
> Item Name : Proenza schooler ps1 in medium (smoke)
> Link: http://www.reebonz.co.th/search?query=Proenza
> Seller:
> http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/Peg_Bunnag/library/ps1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I see they have one smoke medium and it looks ok. The photobucket album says "This album is Private" so I can't view the pics. Could you set the album to public?





pimmala said:


> Oh sorry !!! I already set the pic album to public. Thank you



Thanks, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## pimmala

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## ladiemoonie

Hi Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 bag. Thank you so much in advance

Item ps1 medium black

Seller : cassualbiz

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171419326750


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Hi Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 bag. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item ps1 medium black
> 
> Seller : cassualbiz
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171419326750



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

This bag is from 2010 or 2011.


----------



## ichan

Hello,
Could you please authenticate this bag on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46253a33a2

Thanks much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

ichan said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this bag on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza...018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46253a33a2
> 
> Thanks much in advance



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## ichan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



Thank you Ellie, I'm requesting from the seller now and will post here once I get it.


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## Gossipanna

Hi,
Kindly help authentic these bags, thanks!


Itemroenza Schouler PS1 bag Medium Orchid Messenger Crossbody PS11
Item no.171419279718
Seller: chokichoki
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171419279718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item:NWD $1700 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Red leather satchel bag
Item no.231307172944
Seller: the.emperors.new.clothes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231307172944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item name: AUTH MINT EXCELLENT Proenza Schouler PS1 royal blue bag RARE
Item No. 111434358136
Seller: lvlady75collection.swallownest
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111434358136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Gossipanna said:


> Hi,
> Kindly help authentic these bags, thanks!
> 
> 
> Itemroenza Schouler PS1 bag Medium Orchid Messenger Crossbody PS11
> Item no.171419279718
> Seller: chokichoki
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171419279718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gossipanna said:


> Hi,
> Kindly help authentic these bags, thanks!
> 
> Item:NWD $1700 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Red leather satchel bag
> Item no.231307172944
> Seller: the.emperors.new.clothes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231307172944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gossipanna said:


> Hi,
> Kindly help authentic these bags, thanks!
> 
> 
> Item name: AUTH MINT EXCELLENT Proenza Schouler PS1 royal blue bag RARE
> Item No. 111434358136
> Seller: lvlady75collection.swallownest
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111434358136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## elin714

Hi please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance!

Item Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Blue Leather Satchel Handbag
Item #271576040727
Seller sharenk123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271576040727


----------



## Elliespurse

elin714 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Blue Leather Satchel Handbag
> Item #271576040727
> Seller sharenk123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271576040727



Hi, this is fake. It's the 6th fake bag from this seller we looked at.


----------



## elin714

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. It's the 6th fake bag from this seller we looked at.


Thank you Ellie!


----------



## niki001

Hello! I bought my first PS1 midnight blue on http://www.julian-fashion.com/. 
Please authenticate  this PS1 bag! Thank you !


----------



## Elliespurse

niki001 said:


> Hello! I bought my first PS1 midnight blue on http://www.julian-fashion.com/.
> Please authenticate  this PS1 bag! Thank you !



Hi, it's authentic. Julian Fashion is also authorized reseller for Proenza Schouler.

and Congrats!!  welcome to the forums too.


----------



## niki001

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Julian Fashion is also authorized reseller for Proenza Schouler.
> 
> and Congrats!!  welcome to the forums too.


Thank you!   Julian fashion is on sale and moreover there is 15% off on first purchase, so I got this with great price (649GBP).  So happy!


----------



## MiraMia

Hello, I'm new to the forum.. Can someone please help me authenticate this ps1? Thank you so much!

http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Black-57799


----------



## Roshail

Hello

Can one of you kind people please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Ebay I'd: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171424419713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller I'd: nico_petr
Item I'd: 171424419713


----------



## Elliespurse

MiraMia said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum.. Can someone please help me authenticate this ps1? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Black-57799



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Roshail said:


> Hello
> 
> Can one of you kind people please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Ebay I'd: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171424419713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller I'd: nico_petr
> Item I'd: 171424419713



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/made in italy letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.


----------



## jooriargh

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this ps11? Thank you!

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/321493340678?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Gossipanna

Hi,
Could you pls authenticate these?

Thanks!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 mini Pouch blue purple leather crossbody bag New
Item Number: 231309649637
Seller: staplefind
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231309649637?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Pouch in Teal
Item Number: 151385559963
Seller:	spr3ckl3s
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151385559963?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Elliespurse

jooriargh said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this ps11? Thank you!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/321493340678?nav=SEARCH



Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS/made in italy letters inside the bag and overview of the inside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gossipanna said:


> Hi,
> Could you pls authenticate these?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 mini Pouch blue purple leather crossbody bag New
> Item Number: 231309649637
> Seller: staplefind
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231309649637?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Authentic PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Pouch in Teal
> Item Number: 151385559963
> Seller:	spr3ckl3s
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151385559963?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + zipper pull.

*2)* it's authentic.


----------



## IrisCole

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 
Item: 151386369362
Seller: monvestairemondressing
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/151386369362 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

IrisCole said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Item: 151386369362
> Seller: monvestairemondressing
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/151386369362
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Thank you in advance  

*1)*
Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 tiny leather Satchel lemon Yellow
Item number: 25944bcc73
Seller: ali50111 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25944bcc73

*2)*
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Neon Coral
Seller: o24productions
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...05&prg=10621&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=161401785459&rt=nc


----------



## Radiantauburn

Hello, I'm new to the forum.. Can someone please help me authenticate this ps1? I'm concerned that it doesn't look like it comes with the PS enamel hang tag. Thank you in advance!

https://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Red-63323


----------



## Elliespurse

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you in advance
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 tiny leather Satchel lemon Yellow
> Item number: 25944bcc73
> Seller: ali50111
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25944bcc73
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Neon Coral
> Seller: o24productions
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...05&prg=10621&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=161401785459&rt=nc



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.

*2)* It's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Radiantauburn said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum.. Can someone please help me authenticate this ps1? I'm concerned that it doesn't look like it comes with the PS enamel hang tag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/PROENZA-SCHOULER-Leather-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Red-63323



Hi, it's authentic. I see the hang-tag is put inside the bag, the top is visible.

Welcome to the forums too


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> *2)* It's authentic.


Thank you for your kind help, will see if I can get pictures of that


----------



## new_to_lv

Hi can you please help me with this PS1 Tote in saddle:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271576872015?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!!


----------



## new_to_lv

And can you also look at this PS1 tote....

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291220613682?nav=SEARCH

For some reason something is off with these two tote bags... Please help me...


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> Hi can you please help me with this PS1 Tote in saddle:
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271576872015?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> And can you also look at this PS1 tote....
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291220613682?nav=SEARCH
> 
> For some reason something is off with these two tote bags... Please help me...



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> *2)* It's authentic.


Hi Ellie,
The requested pictures are now uploaded. Thanks so much for your time, it means a lot 

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 tiny leather Satchel lemon Yellow
Item number: 25944bcc73
Seller: ali50111 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Sc...item25944bcc73


----------



## Radiantauburn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. I see the hang-tag is put inside the bag, the top is visible.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too


Thank you very much for taking the time to confirm. And good eye on the hidden hang tag!


----------



## Elliespurse

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you in advance
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 tiny leather Satchel lemon Yellow
> Item number: 25944bcc73
> Seller: ali50111
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25944bcc73
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Neon Coral
> Seller: o24productions
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...05&prg=10621&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=161401785459&rt=nc





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> *2)* It's authentic.





COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you for your kind help, will see if I can get pictures of that





COPENHAGEN said:


> Hi Ellie,
> The requested pictures are now uploaded. Thanks so much for your time, it means a lot
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 tiny leather Satchel lemon Yellow
> Item number: 25944bcc73
> Seller: ali50111
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Sc...item25944bcc73



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Great, thank you!


----------



## wanggirl123

Authentic or no?


----------



## Elliespurse

wanggirl123 said:


> Authentic or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730444
> View attachment 2730445
> View attachment 2730446
> View attachment 2730447
> View attachment 2730448
> View attachment 2730449
> View attachment 2730450
> View attachment 2730451
> View attachment 2730452



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Ellsie

Hello guys, I'm new to the forum. I bought a proenzer Schouler Ps1 from a seller on ebay. Can you please authenticate it for me.??


----------



## Elliespurse

Ellsie said:


> Hello guys, I'm new to the forum. I bought a proenzer Schouler Ps1 from a seller on ebay. Can you please authenticate it for me.??



Hello and welcome, do you have a link or the item number?


----------



## Ellsie

thank you Elliespurse, the link is:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221508186846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

Ellsie said:


> thank you Elliespurse, the link is:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221508186846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Ellsie

Thanks so much for the time spent checking on it.  I'm glad it's good news!!.  I was a bit concerned because it was labeled differently under the outside snap close clip. (Proenza Schouler instead of the PS sign) :


----------



## Elliespurse

Ellsie said:


> Thanks so much for the time spent checking on it.  I'm glad it's good news!!.  I was a bit concerned because it was labeled differently under the outside snap close clip. (Proenza Schouler instead of the PS sign) :



Yes the design changed for fall 2013. They are using the triangle print now and I think it would have been too much with both the old logo and the triangle print.


----------



## vicky

Name: PS11 tote
Item no: 400762741618
Seller: lucymary76
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400762741618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comment: Kindly take a look at this bag, thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

vicky said:


> Name: PS11 tote
> Item no: 400762741618
> Seller: lucymary76
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400762741618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment: Kindly take a look at this bag, thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## 1214

Hi Ellie 

Just wondering if you could authenticate this listing please:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/L-O-V-E-...rkt=4&clkid=103447335217418524&_qi=RTM1714243

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

1214 said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> Just wondering if you could authenticate this listing please:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/L-O-V-E-...rkt=4&clkid=103447335217418524&_qi=RTM1714243
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Proenza Schouler Black Leather PS1 Luxe Tote Bag
Item ID: 281422488219
Seller name: saltyseabiscuit
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281422488219?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler Black Leather PS1 Luxe Tote Bag
> Item ID: 281422488219
> Seller name: saltyseabiscuit
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281422488219?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## popodob

Hello everybody,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Name: PS11 classic
Comment: leather looks flexible, normal...?



Thank you in advance for your help!!

Pauline


----------



## Elliespurse

popodob said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: PS11 classic
> Comment: leather looks flexible, normal...?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!
> 
> Pauline



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the PS letters. I'm unsure about this bag so far.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


I won the eBay auction with the brand new beautiful lemon PS1 Tiny - I'm so happy that you where able to help me out, Ellie  Will be doing a reveal here as soon as it arrives 
xx


----------



## sugacookie

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Wallet On Chain Army Green
Listing number: 121422639281
Seller: rarefinds305
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...281?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c455a70b1
Comments: Hello  purse experts!  I'm new to this brand and hope that you can assist me in authenticating the above item.  Thank you so much!  :tpfrox:


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Wallet On Chain Army Green
> Listing number: 121422639281
> Seller: rarefinds305
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...281?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c455a70b1
> Comments: Hello  purse experts!  I'm new to this brand and hope that you can assist me in authenticating the above item.  Thank you so much!  :tpfrox:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



thank you!


----------



## paniani

Hello ladies! Can you please authenticate this one? Sorry if the request format is wrong


----------



## ispy

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 A-14 Om Leather Color Block Bag - Blue

Listing Number: 251625770952

Seller: stylebyseon

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251625770952?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: the listing ended while I was waiting for extra photos (attached) that I requested. Hopefully seller will relist. Please authenticate for me, thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

paniani said:


> Hello ladies! Can you please authenticate this one? Sorry if the request format is wrong
> 
> View attachment 2735383
> View attachment 2735384
> View attachment 2735385
> View attachment 2735386
> View attachment 2735388



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and under the flap.


----------



## Elliespurse

ispy said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 A-14 Om Leather Color Block Bag - Blue
> 
> Listing Number: 251625770952
> 
> Seller: stylebyseon
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251625770952?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: the listing ended while I was waiting for extra photos (attached) that I requested. Hopefully seller will relist. Please authenticate for me, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735753
> View attachment 2735754
> View attachment 2735755



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## ispy

Item: New Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall Teal Leather Shoulder Bag

Listing Number: 171433116941

Seller: bluemaleo

Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/171433116941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: the listing says Teal, but it looks like an Aqua to me. Can anyone confirm that, in addition to authenticating? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

ispy said:


> Item: New Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall Teal Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing Number: 171433116941
> 
> Seller: bluemaleo
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/171433116941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: the listing says Teal, but it looks like an Aqua to me. Can anyone confirm that, in addition to authenticating? Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. 

The spring-10 Aqua was before the Keep All was released. It could be fall-11 Teal or spring-13 Lagoon.


----------



## ispy

Great, thanks Elliespurse for authenticating both bags! I'm glad they are both authentic. Great info about the colour of the keepall. I google  and found this picture, the blogger says it's a Lagoon. Looks the same colour as the bag in the listing! Cheers!


----------



## kellyyellow

Hi there, please could you help authenticate this? I'm sorry if this is the wrong format. I can't seem to use eBay mobile too well. 

eBay item number: 
281425903446

Link: 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281425903446

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

kellyyellow said:


> Hi there, please could you help authenticate this? I'm sorry if this is the wrong format. I can't seem to use eBay mobile too well.
> 
> eBay item number:
> 281425903446
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281425903446
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.


----------



## kellyyellow

Thank you so much for your help. Here are some more photos. What do you think? 

Thank you again.


----------



## kellyyellow

And another. Thank you


----------



## kellyyellow

And the last one. Thank you


----------



## candygirl_945

Hi Ellisepurse, can you please help me authenticate this Ps1 Clutch on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321481798777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

candygirl_945 said:


> Hi Ellisepurse, can you please help me authenticate this Ps1 Clutch on ebay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321481798777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

kellyyellow said:


> Hi there, please could you help authenticate this? I'm sorry if this is the wrong format. I can't seem to use eBay mobile too well.
> 
> eBay item number:
> 281425903446
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281425903446
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.





kellyyellow said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Here are some more photos. What do you think?
> 
> Thank you again.





kellyyellow said:


> And another. Thank you





kellyyellow said:


> And the last one. Thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, the pic of the inside is blurry. Everything looks ok but I still like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag


----------



## kellyyellow

Hi there, here is a less blurry one of inside the bag. Although the seller says there is not a made in Italy stamp on the inside as it's a newer model. What do you think?


----------



## kellyyellow

And another. Thank you so much.


----------



## kellyyellow

This is what is inside the first flap of the bag.  I think that's the one you mean. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

kellyyellow said:


> Hi there, please could you help authenticate this? I'm sorry if this is the wrong format. I can't seem to use eBay mobile too well.
> 
> eBay item number:
> 281425903446
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281425903446
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.





kellyyellow said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Here are some more photos. What do you think?
> 
> Thank you again.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, the pic of the inside is blurry. Everything looks ok but I still like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag





kellyyellow said:


> Hi there, here is a less blurry one of inside the bag. Although the seller says there is not a made in Italy stamp on the inside as it's a newer model. What do you think?





kellyyellow said:


> This is what is inside the first flap of the bag.  I think that's the one you mean. Thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok so far but the made in italy is usually below the zipper inside the bag, it's hard to see.


----------



## kellyyellow

Apparently there is no made in Italy under the zipper in the bag. What do you think? Is it authentic? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

kellyyellow said:


> Apparently there is no made in Italy under the zipper in the bag. What do you think? Is it authentic? Thank you so much for your help.



Perhaps the made in italy is somewhere else? Everything looks ok and I expect it to be authentic though.


----------



## vivianwei

Please help me to authenticate this item!! thank you!!!

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 large
Link (if available): This is not a auction item, so I will attach picture below.
Comments: 
I brought this from a private seller, but the shoulder strap breaks the moment i tried it on. Now I start questioning the authenticity of this bag. Please help me!!






























the last pic is the broken strap...


----------



## Elliespurse

vivianwei said:


> Please help me to authenticate this item!! thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 large
> Link (if available): This is not a auction item, so I will attach picture below.
> Comments:
> I brought this from a private seller, but the shoulder strap breaks the moment i tried it on. Now I start questioning the authenticity of this bag. Please help me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last pic is the broken strap...



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## hellokitty001

Could you tell me what signs can you tell that it's fake? To me it's totally same with an authentic one! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

hellokitty001 said:


> Could you tell me what signs can you tell that it's fake? To me it's totally same with an authentic one! Thanks in advance!



Hi, we usually don't talk about how to spot a fake in the authentication threads, but you could easily see the difference if you had the fake/real side by side in front of you.


----------



## hellokitty001

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we usually don't talk about how to spot a fake in the authentication threads, but you could easily see the difference if you had the fake/real side by side in front of you.


I can totally understand what you said. But could you tell me even one or two hints about this bag? The problem is that I don't have a a real one in hand. The seller won't give my money till I could provide any obvious proof. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

hellokitty001 said:


> I can totally understand what you said. But could you tell me even one or two hints about this bag? The problem is that I don't have a a real one in hand. The seller won't give my money till I could provide any obvious proof. Thanks!



I'm sorry the only advice I have is to ask the alternative authentication services here: Bought a fake? PLEASE READ HERE! They will provide a letter as proof.


----------



## yorkipedia

Hi! can you authenticate following item? I apologize in advance if the format is incorrect...

Proenza Schouler ps1 large chain Wallet

Seller: msfal92

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...697?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46271be6c9

Comments: Thank you so much for your help in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

yorkipedia said:


> Hi! can you authenticate following item? I apologize in advance if the format is incorrect...
> 
> Proenza Schouler ps1 large chain Wallet
> 
> Seller: msfal92
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...697?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46271be6c9
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. It looks like the back pocket zipper pull is missing though.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

hellokitty001 said:


> I can totally understand what you said. But could you tell me even one or two hints about this bag? The problem is that I don't have a a real one in hand. The seller won't give my money till I could provide any obvious proof. Thanks!




Try Caroldiva.com

She helped med identify a fake LV bag and she can also make a formal letter stating that it is fake to show the seller or cc company/paypal.


----------



## lengnui

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Suede Tan Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 251629110244
Seller: sl9191
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:

Dear Authenticators,

I am truly sorry for posting this after the listing has ended.  Would you still be able to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

lengnui said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Suede Tan Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 251629110244
> Seller: sl9191
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:
> 
> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I am truly sorry for posting this after the listing has ended.  Would you still be able to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you very much for your help!



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## lengnui

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.



Dear Elliespurse,

Thank you very much for letting me know - I really appreciate it!


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Hello Elliespurse,

I received the bag and it looks good.  However, I don't see the signature "PS" engraving on the exterior gunmetal clasp.  Also, I don't see a serial number.  Do they come with one?  I just wanted to be sure before leaving feedback for the buyer.  Here is the link again if you need it.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121428675240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks again for your help!  :urock:


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> I received the bag and it looks good.  However, I don't see the signature "PS" engraving on the exterior gunmetal clasp.  Also, I don't see a serial number.  Do they come with one?  I just wanted to be sure before leaving feedback for the buyer.  Here is the link again if you need it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121428675240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks again for your help!  :urock:



Congrats!!  PS removed all the old ps logos for fall 2013, they are now using the triangle print as signature instead. The new serial number is on a plastic authentication card (and in the bag), not sure about the chain wallet though.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!!  PS removed all the old ps logos for fall 2013, they are now using the triangle print as signature instead. The new serial number is on a plastic authentication card (and in the bag), not sure about the chain wallet though.


Thank you so much!  To me, it looks and feels authentic.  I also don't see a serial number and don't think there is a location for one on this particular model.  I hope they are hard to replicate so there aren't any fakes out there.  Thank you for giving me a piece of mind, it is a darling little wallet that is fully functional and practical.  Thank you again for all you do, it really means alot to everyone on the purse forum!


----------



## Argymay

Hi, I'd really appreciate if you can check the authenticity of the following bags:

Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 midnight blue

Listing: 181518777659
Seller: Mjs.stylist
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...e-/181518777659?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Listing: 161416932666
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259532ed3a

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate if you can check the authenticity of the following bags:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 midnight blue
> 
> *1)*
> Listing: 181518777659
> Seller: Mjs.stylist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...e-/181518777659?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> *2)*
> Listing: 161416932666
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259532ed3a
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, *1)* it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means this bag was bought at Last Chance or similar outlet.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means this bag was bought at Last Chance or similar outlet.
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Thanks so much for the lightning quick response! I'll ask the seller for additional pictures for (2) and post them here.


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means this bag was bought at Last Chance or similar outlet.
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Elliespurse, here are some additional photos. Thanks for your thoughts!

http://s922.photobucket.com/user/argymay/library/Proenza ps1


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate if you can check the authenticity of the following bags:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler medium PS1 midnight blue
> 
> *1)*
> Listing: 181518777659
> Seller: Mjs.stylist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...e-/181518777659?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> *2)*
> Listing: 161416932666
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259532ed3a
> 
> Thanks so much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means this bag was bought at Last Chance or similar outlet.
> 
> *2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





Argymay said:


> Thanks so much for the lightning quick response! I'll ask the seller for additional pictures for (2) and post them here.





Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, here are some additional photos. Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> http://s922.photobucket.com/user/argymay/library/Proenza ps1



Hi and thanks for the pics, *2)* it's authentic.


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, *2)* it's authentic.


Thanks so much, Elliespurse! This gives me peace of mind


----------



## lotusfitzgerald

Hi everyone! I was hoping that someone could authenticate this PS1 Long Zip Wallet listed on ebay. Here are the details:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Long Zip Wallet $560 Raspberry Amazing New

Listing number: 201159609214

Seller: fashionbythesecond

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...09214&clkid=437581529141773632&_qi=RTM1562569


----------



## vivianwei

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.


Thank you very much for the help. I did get my money back and I think I'll just buy it from retail store...It's more expensive but it's safer that way. Thanks!


----------



## hellokitty001

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks in advance!!!

Item: ps1 keep all tote
seller: acdp0607
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Tote-/111457763222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f3667f96


----------



## Elliespurse

lotusfitzgerald said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping that someone could authenticate this PS1 Long Zip Wallet listed on ebay. Here are the details:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Long Zip Wallet $560 Raspberry Amazing New
> 
> Listing number: 201159609214
> 
> Seller: fashionbythesecond
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...09214&clkid=437581529141773632&_qi=RTM1562569



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

hellokitty001 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item: ps1 keep all tote
> seller: acdp0607
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-Tote-/111457763222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f3667f96



Hi, it's authentic. Note the text inside the bag "Sample - Not For Resale"


----------



## hellokitty001

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Note the text inside the bag "Sample - Not For Resale"


Thank you soooooo much!!!!


----------



## hellodonna

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this? Thanks.

Item: PS1 Large Chain Wallet
Seller: msfal92
Listing Number: 301311427881
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-ps1-large-chain-Wallet-/301311427881?


----------



## Elliespurse

hellodonna said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this? Thanks.
> 
> Item: PS1 Large Chain Wallet
> Seller: msfal92
> Listing Number: 301311427881
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-ps1-large-chain-Wallet-/301311427881?



Hi, it's authentic. It's re-listed, see post #4905.

(note the back pocket zipper pull tassel is missing)


----------



## IrisCole

Item: PS11 
Seller: guohengye
Listing Number: 261593287217
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce82cca31
Comments: As always, thank you so very much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

IrisCole said:


> Item: PS11
> Seller: guohengye
> Listing Number: 261593287217
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce82cca31
> Comments: As always, thank you so very much!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## seeker24

Hi,

Am new here and was hoping to purchase this PS1 Wallet On Chain from a seller. Could someone please help me authenticate? Any help given is very much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

seeker24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am new here and was hoping to purchase this PS1 Wallet On Chain from a seller. Could someone please help me authenticate? Any help given is very much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2752454
> 
> View attachment 2752458
> View attachment 2752460
> 
> View attachment 2752469
> View attachment 2752470
> View attachment 2752471
> View attachment 2752472
> View attachment 2752473



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## yorkipedia

Item: Proenza schouler cross body

Seller: phoenixarchives

Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-schouler-cross-body-53fc891714e1a00eb904923a

Comments: Hi Experts, please help me authenticate following item. Thank you for your help in advance!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

yorkipedia said:


> Item: Proenza schouler cross body
> 
> Seller: phoenixarchives
> 
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-schouler-cross-body-53fc891714e1a00eb904923a
> 
> Comments: Hi Experts, please help me authenticate following item. Thank you for your help in advance!!!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters, interior lining, backside and overall pics.


----------



## yorkipedia

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters, interior lining, backside and overall pics.



Hi! Thanks for the quick feedback. I got more pictures. Thank you for your help!


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this:

tem: Proenza Schouler Black Lizard Look Leather
Listing number: 251646257809 
Seller: guitarpartnut
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...r-/251646257809?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

yorkipedia said:


> Item: Proenza schouler cross body
> 
> Seller: phoenixarchives
> 
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-schouler-cross-body-53fc891714e1a00eb904923a
> 
> Comments: Hi Experts, please help me authenticate following item. Thank you for your help in advance!!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters, interior lining, backside and overall pics.





yorkipedia said:


> Hi! Thanks for the quick feedback. I got more pictures. Thank you for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> tem: Proenza Schouler Black Lizard Look Leather
> Listing number: 251646257809
> Seller: guitarpartnut
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...r-/251646257809?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, I'm unsure about this bag but the pics are blurry. I'd like to see the same pics but clear & sharp.


----------



## seeker24

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


Hi Elliespurse, you are a gem. Thanks! But I also sent it to an online authentication shop just in case.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Hi, Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 pouch. Thank you so much.

Item : ps1 pouch midnight blue

Item no : 221548997374

Seller : jules453262

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=221548997374


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Hi, Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 pouch. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item : ps1 pouch midnight blue
> 
> Item no : 221548997374
> 
> Seller : jules453262
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=221548997374



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## IrisCole

Item: PS11 
Seller: guohengye
Listing Number: 261593287217
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pr...item3ce82cca31
Comments: I received this in the mail today, and just wanted to repost with my own photos.  The markings and size seem to match with my other PS11, but the bag weighs less + the strap is a bit shorter (which seems odd - would this vary from season to season?)  Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

IrisCole said:


> Item: PS11
> Seller: guohengye
> Listing Number: 261593287217
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pr...item3ce82cca31
> Comments: I received this in the mail today, and just wanted to repost with my own photos.  The markings and size seem to match with my other PS11, but the bag weighs less + the strap is a bit shorter (which seems odd - would this vary from season to season?)  Thank you so much!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's ok. The weight depends on the leather/dye/color etc and this leather looks a little thinner. Perhaps the strap length depends on how big the sheet of leather is, but it's just a guess. For example the strap for the PS1 Pouch is really long and they have to join two pieces of leather.


----------



## slamthegirl

Hi Ellie, can u let me know if its normal that the ps1 large and medium have the same length strap? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

slamthegirl said:


> Hi Ellie, can u let me know if its normal that the ps1 large and medium have the same length strap? Thanks



Hi, the straps has very similar length, the PS website says 21" for the large and 22" for the medium. The large has a bit more slouch though so they would be the same when carried.


----------



## ladiemoonie

Hi, Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 pouch. Thank you very much.

Item : ps1 pouch aqua blue

Item no : 281445603842

Seller : villapinar

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281445603842


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Hi, Elliespurse please authenticate this ps1 pouch. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item : ps1 pouch aqua blue
> 
> Item no : 281445603842
> 
> Seller : villapinar
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281445603842



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## slamthegirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the straps has very similar length, the PS website says 21" for the large and 22" for the medium. The large has a bit more slouch though so they would be the same when carried.



Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## IncessantDrool

Item: Large Military Green PS1

Listing number: 171454548466

Seller: nads090309

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171454548466

Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks xxx


----------



## Elliespurse

IncessantDrool said:


> Item: Large Military Green PS1
> 
> Listing number: 171454548466
> 
> Seller: nads090309
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171454548466
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks xxx



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + zipper pull.

This bag is from 2012.


----------



## IncessantDrool

Thanks. I'll ask the seller for more pics.


----------



## IncessantDrool

Hi there.

Seller has sent me these pics of above listing. Hope these are the right ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

IncessantDrool said:


> Item: Large Military Green PS1
> 
> Listing number: 171454548466
> 
> Seller: nads090309
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171454548466
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks xxx





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + zipper pull.
> 
> This bag is from 2012.





IncessantDrool said:


> Thanks. I'll ask the seller for more pics.





IncessantDrool said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Seller has sent me these pics of above listing. Hope these are the right ones.
> 
> View attachment 2761980
> View attachment 2761981
> View attachment 2761982



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## IncessantDrool

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you so much Elliespurse.


----------



## mdmd

This seller's bags all seem fake to me, but wanted to see what you thought:

EBay item seller: aja0626
Item no (one of several): 301331392139
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301331392139&alt=web


----------



## Elliespurse

mdmd said:


> This seller's bags all seem fake to me, but wanted to see what you thought:
> 
> EBay item seller: aja0626
> Item no (one of several): 301331392139
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301331392139&alt=web



Hi, the pics are blurry but it could be ok, I'd like to see better pics though.

This is the first PS11 mini version with the d-ring.


----------



## Mygen

Hi,

I just bought this bag recently from a friend. i just want to make sure that it is authentic.

I will appreciate your help. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium Lux black


----------



## Elliespurse

Mygen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this bag recently from a friend. i just want to make sure that it is authentic.
> 
> I will appreciate your help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium Lux black
> 
> View attachment 2765943
> View attachment 2765944
> View attachment 2765945
> View attachment 2765946
> View attachment 2765949
> View attachment 2765950
> View attachment 2765951
> View attachment 2765952
> View attachment 2765953
> View attachment 2765954
> View attachment 2765955



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Mygen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats!!




Thanks for helping me &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; I am so happy for my new bag.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Wow it's been a long time since I've been in this forum! Could you take a look at this? I just cant think this is authentic at this price, but I thought I'd check anyway. 

item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Military A/W 2013
seller: samanthajade77
item #: 161437890239
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259672b6bf

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Robyn Loraine said:


> Wow it's been a long time since I've been in this forum! Could you take a look at this? I just cant think this is authentic at this price, but I thought I'd check anyway.
> 
> item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Military A/W 2013
> seller: samanthajade77
> item #: 161437890239
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259672b6bf
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## charmedjasmino

Hi there,

Looking for a second opinion on this olive PS11. For reference, seller says she bought it December 2014 directly from Proenza Schouler.

















Image of the printed PS next to the button won't load so you have to click below, sorry everyone! 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7ER6fIHJelYQlJoNzJtdHB0RFk/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

charmedjasmino said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a second opinion on this olive PS11. For reference, seller says she bought it December 2014 directly from Proenza Schouler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image of the printed PS next to the button won't load so you have to click below, sorry everyone!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7ER6fIHJelYQlJoNzJtdHB0RFk/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside + zipper pull.

The olive PS11 was released for spring 2013.


----------



## chandrawidhi

Item: Extra Large PS1 Red Poppy

Listing number: 301331377269

Seller: aja0626

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4628bfec75

Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks xxx


----------



## Elliespurse

chandrawidhi said:


> Item: Extra Large PS1 Red Poppy
> 
> Listing number: 301331377269
> 
> Seller: aja0626
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4628bfec75
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks xxx



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (the pic in the listing is blurry) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## KatyaV

mdmd said:


> This seller's bags all seem fake to me, but wanted to see what you thought:
> 
> EBay item seller: aja0626
> Item no (one of several): 301331392139
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301331392139&alt=web


Their head office is in New York and production in Europe, why would the sample bags be with an Ebay seller in California?  I don't have an answer, I just have the question, sorry!


----------



## Elliespurse

KatyaV said:


> Their head office is in New York and production in Europe, why would the sample bags be with an Ebay seller in California?  I don't have an answer, I just have the question, sorry!



Hi, I looked at another auction here with the same sample text a couple of years ago, and I think the seller was in the UK..


----------



## Argymay

Hi Elliespurse, I just purchased the bag below from a consignment shop in Chicago. The shop guaranteed its authenticity, but I wanted to check with you to be sure. Thanks in advance for your advice!

Item: Medium midnight blue ps1
Pictures: http://s922.photobucket.com/user/argymay/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I just purchased the bag below from a consignment shop in Chicago. The shop guaranteed its authenticity, but I wanted to check with you to be sure. Thanks in advance for your advice!
> 
> Item: Medium midnight blue ps1
> Pictures: http://s922.photobucket.com/user/argymay/library/Mobile Uploads



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous, Congrats!!


----------



## Argymay

Thanks so much, Elliespurse! Very grateful for your expertise. It's my very first Proenza and I'm so excited to have it!


----------



## jingyinmadison

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Gray Suede PS1 Medium Messenger Tote Shoulder Bag  
Seller:  tamparobin 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939982827?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

jingyinmadison said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Gray Suede PS1 Medium Messenger Tote Shoulder Bag
> Seller:  tamparobin
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939982827?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

Wow, this is a Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010.


----------



## jingyinmadison

Thank you so much for your help, Elliespurse!


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede
Listing number: 151431054709
Seller: goodm-calli
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2341fe8575

Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede
> Listing number: 151431054709
> Seller: goodm-calli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2341fe8575
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.

The melon suede PS1 was released for spring 2012.


----------



## bagluva2

*Originally Posted by jingyinmadison                               Item: Proenza Schouler Gray Suede PS1 Medium Messenger Tote Shoulder Bag  
Seller:  tamparobin 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939982827...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks!       Hi, it's authentic.

Wow, this is a Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010.*


 Elliespurse, with all due respect, are you sure that this is authentic? The listing looks incredibly shady. The first two photos look suspiciously like fake bags and the seller's feedback is questionable. She's received much of her positive feedback from the same "buyers" posting positive review after positive review. And the fact that the seller encourages buyers to come here for authentication sounds very similar to previous verification posts where people have said their seller told them to do the same.


----------



## Manolos21

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede
> Listing number: 151431054709
> Seller: goodm-calli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2341fe8575
> 
> Thank you very much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> The melon suede PS1 was released for spring 2012.



Hi Elliespurse!! Here are the extra pictures the seller provided.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede
> Listing number: 151431054709
> Seller: goodm-calli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2341fe8575
> 
> Thank you very much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> The melon suede PS1 was released for spring 2012.





Manolos21 said:


> Hi Elliespurse!! Here are the extra pictures the seller provided.  Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

bagluva2 said:


> *Originally Posted by jingyinmadison                               Item: Proenza Schouler Gray Suede PS1 Medium Messenger Tote Shoulder Bag
> Seller:  tamparobin
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939982827...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Many thanks!       Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Wow, this is a Silver suede PS1 from fall 2010.*
> 
> 
> Elliespurse, with all due respect, are you sure that this is authentic? The listing looks incredibly shady. The first two photos look suspiciously like fake bags and the seller's feedback is questionable. She's received much of her positive feedback from the same "buyers" posting positive review after positive review. And the fact that the seller encourages buyers to come here for authentication sounds very similar to previous verification posts where people have said their seller told them to do the same.



Hi, yes I'm sure. We have members who owns/owned this exact bag and there are pics posted here in the forum, and one in our reference lib here.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sky Blue
Listing number: 261616082069
Seller: wsusanto
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERB-AUTH...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce9889c95


Thanks, Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Sky Blue
> Listing number: 261616082069
> Seller: wsusanto
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERB-AUTH...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce9889c95
> 
> 
> Thanks, Elliespurse!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## trumpper

Dear all,

I'm a newcomer to TPF  Please help authenticate this PS1, thank you! Just for info, the seller mentioned that this bag was dyed black from a beige color. I haven't bought it yet as I am still unsure of its authenticity, would really appreciate any help! Thanks so much in advance xx


----------



## Elliespurse

trumpper said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a newcomer to TPF  Please help authenticate this PS1, thank you! Just for info, the seller mentioned that this bag was dyed black from a beige color. I haven't bought it yet as I am still unsure of its authenticity, would really appreciate any help! Thanks so much in advance xx



Hi, it could be ok if all pics are from the same bag, but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (see red circle in the pic below) + strap hardware + zipper pull logos.

I don't think this bag has been dyed.


----------



## trumpper

Dear Elliespurse,

Thanks so much for the prompt reply! The seller just furnished me with more pictures, though they aren't very clear  hope this works for you if not I'll ask her for more photos again! Btw, why do you think the bag isn't dyed? The seller specifically mentioned it as she said she knows there isn't such thing as a black PS1 with gold hardware. She even told me the name of the shop she went to for the dye job! Now I am a little confused 

Thanks again for your help and advice


----------



## Elliespurse

trumpper said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a newcomer to TPF  Please help authenticate this PS1, thank you! Just for info, the seller mentioned that this bag was dyed black from a beige color. I haven't bought it yet as I am still unsure of its authenticity, would really appreciate any help! Thanks so much in advance xx





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok if all pics are from the same bag, but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag (see red circle in the pic below) + strap hardware + zipper pull logos.
> 
> I don't think this bag has been dyed.
> 
> View attachment 2773831





trumpper said:


> Dear Elliespurse,
> 
> Thanks so much for the prompt reply! The seller just furnished me with more pictures, though they aren't very clear  hope this works for you if not I'll ask her for more photos again! Btw, why do you think the bag isn't dyed? The seller specifically mentioned it as she said she knows there isn't such thing as a black PS1 with gold hardware. She even told me the name of the shop she went to for the dye job! Now I am a little confused
> 
> Thanks again for your help and advice



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

I reviewed the pics and I now think it's dyed, the closeup pics looked too good for a dyed bag but I now think they did a really great dye job!


----------



## zebrakill

Hi,

Could someone help me authenticate this bag on eBay:

Item: PS1 Medium
Listing number: 321547055472
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321547055472?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks!


----------



## trumpper

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> I reviewed the pics and I now think it's dyed, the closeup pics looked too good for a dyed bag but I now think they did a really great dye job!


Thank you Elliespurse!!! do you mind sharing how you came to the conclusion that it's dyed?  thanks so much for authenticating it, I can now get it in peace


----------



## Elliespurse

trumpper said:


> Thank you Elliespurse!!! do you mind sharing how you came to the conclusion that it's dyed?  thanks so much for authenticating it, I can now get it in peace



That's great. For the dye it's reviewing all pics, when authenticating you have to be sure all pics show the same bag and the new closeup pics helped.


----------



## Elliespurse

zebrakill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag on eBay:
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Listing number: 321547055472
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321547055472?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sam.chubbie

Hi 

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Proenza Schouler Wallet Chain ?

Item id: 271625027836
Seller: ans923
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/271625027836

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

sam.chubbie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me to authenticate this Proenza Schouler Wallet Chain ?
> 
> Item id: 271625027836
> Seller: ans923
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/271625027836
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters, inside the bag, zipper pull, logo on the snap button + backside of the bag.

It looks like the spring 2013 Lagoon color, see the ref thread here


----------



## i_love_LV

I need help! I recently won an auction on  Ebay for a PS1 Red Medium. It's pre-owned but gently used. No dustbags and no cards or receipts but the seller told me that it was bought at Saks. But when I inspected it, there's no Serial number at the back of the inside tag. There are fraying on some parts, like on the handles where the crossbody strap is connected and at the bottom part. I believe there's a color fading under the top handle. The rivets that connect the top handle to the purse is a little bit off in their positions. The hardware especially the clasp infront is fading.  This is supposed to be my first PS1 but I think I got a replica/fake one. Please help so I can complain to Ebay and get my refund. I'm attaching some pics too.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Red
Listing Number: 111474755468
Seller: debbyliang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111474755468?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Can you please help authenticate the purse so I'll know if it's a real one or a fake so I can complain to Ebay and get my money back.


----------



## Elliespurse

i_love_LV said:


> I need help! I recently won an auction on  Ebay for a PS1 Red Medium. It's pre-owned but gently used. No dustbags and no cards or receipts but the seller told me that it was bought at Saks. But when I inspected it, there's no Serial number at the back of the inside tag. There are fraying on some parts, like on the handles where the crossbody strap is connected and at the bottom part. I believe there's a color fading under the top handle. The rivets that connect the top handle to the purse is a little bit off in their positions. The hardware especially the clasp infront is fading.  This is supposed to be my first PS1 but I think I got a replica/fake one. Please help so I can complain to Ebay and get my refund. I'm attaching some pics too.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in Red
> Listing Number: 111474755468
> Seller: debbyliang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111474755468?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Can you please help authenticate the purse so I'll know if it's a real one or a fake so I can complain to Ebay and get my money back.



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at, see post #4395

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## DRUMSTiCKSZ

Hey everyone,

I would like to know if this suede PS1 is authentic, please! Thank you in advance. 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede in Lavander
Link: none (I bought it a few months ago)
Seller: Rue La La
Comments: Not sure if it's authentic or not because I actually found a receipt containing the order info of someone else who I guess had purchased the same bag before me, but probably returned it to Rue La La for some unknown reason. It makes me nervous whether or not they might have switched an authentic bag for a knockoff when returning it.

Thank you, again!


----------



## Elliespurse

DRUMSTiCKSZ said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if this suede PS1 is authentic, please! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Suede in Lavander
> Link: none (I bought it a few months ago)
> Seller: Rue La La
> Comments: Not sure if it's authentic or not because I actually found a receipt containing the order info of someone else who I guess had purchased the same bag before me, but probably returned it to Rue La La for some unknown reason. It makes me nervous whether or not they might have switched an authentic bag for a knockoff when returning it.
> 
> Thank you, again!



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous! Congrats!  The lavender suede PS1 is from fall 2013.


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi
Can someone help me authenticate?

Item : proenza pouch in smoke
Item no : 121459461223
Seller : rebecjohnson
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/121459461223?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Doradoradora said:


> Hi
> Can someone help me authenticate?
> 
> Item : proenza pouch in smoke
> Item no : 121459461223
> Seller : rebecjohnson
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/121459461223?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## i_love_LV

Thank you so much. I really hope I can have my money back.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. It's the second fake from this seller we looked at, see post #4395
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Doradoradora

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks Elliespurse!!


----------



## brace.face

Hello everyone,

Please authenticate:

Name : Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black
Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/4706644594.html

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

brace.face said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Name : Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black
> Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/4706644594.html
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## brace.face

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse! I have one more, if you don't mind..

Item : Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in Black
Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/4693824873.html

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

brace.face said:


> Thank you Elliespurse! I have one more, if you don't mind..
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in Black
> Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/4693824873.html
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is probably fake (I need more pics of the interior and stamped PS letters to confirm).

There's a huge number of black fake PS11 circulating right now.


----------



## ag681

Hello! May you please help authenticate my PS1 in krishna? I got it from the Barneys Outlet, but found a Nordstrom tag in the pocket so it freaked me out. Thank you in advance! Sorry I can't upload more than one photo so I made a collage.


----------



## ag681

More photos ^^ Thanks again!!


----------



## Elliespurse

ag681 said:


> Hello! May you please help authenticate my PS1 in krishna? I got it from the Barneys Outlet, but found a Nordstrom tag in the pocket so it freaked me out. Thank you in advance! Sorry I can't upload more than one photo so I made a collage.





ag681 said:


> More photos ^^ Thanks again!!



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous, Congrats!


----------



## ag681

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's gorgeous, Congrats!



Thank you Ellie!! You're the best


----------



## charmedjasmino

Hi there, 

Could I please get this PS11 authenticated? Many thanks in advance!



Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in Saddle

Listing number: 281463802453

Seller: heavenandhaven

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281463802453


----------



## Elliespurse

charmedjasmino said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could I please get this PS11 authenticated? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in Saddle
> 
> Listing number: 281463802453
> 
> Seller: heavenandhaven
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281463802453



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## phy91

Hi ladies. Could you please have a look at this ps1 pouch? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

phy91 said:


> Hi ladies. Could you please have a look at this ps1 pouch? Thank you!
> View attachment 2782522
> View attachment 2782523
> View attachment 2782524
> View attachment 2782525



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## phy91

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you so much for your fast reply. I'll ask the seller and get back to you!


----------



## gillysirl

Hi,

Could someone take a look at this one for me:

ebay auction #: 221568686206

Seller: sevfous1

Item: New Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Leather Bag Blue Retail $1995+TAX

It was an impulse purchase, arrived today and the coloring on the hardware looks off- not a yellowy brass like others.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

gillysirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone take a look at this one for me:
> 
> ebay auction #: 221568686206
> 
> Seller: sevfous1
> 
> Item: New Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote Leather Bag Blue Retail $1995+TAX
> 
> It was an impulse purchase, arrived today and the coloring on the hardware looks off- not a yellowy brass like others.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (also on the leather tab inside the pocket).


----------



## mahlee

Can someone pleease help with a purchase I made today online?
 It's scheduled to arrive on 10/23 (next Thursday) but I can still return it within 10 days with original packaging etc. included.
I bought it at a shopping site in Taiwan. 

*Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium (color unknown)
Link: http://www.momoshop.com.tw/goods/GoodsDetail.jsp?i_code=2385745&mdiv=411412  or     here
Seller: "Momo Shopping" in Taiwan
Comments: 
If you think it's fake... please PM me with why you think it's fake?
 If it's real (finger crossed*) what color / year is it from?*

Thanks sooooo much in advance for the help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

mahlee said:


> Can someone pleease help with a purchase I made today online?
> It's scheduled to arrive on 10/23 (next Thursday) but I can still return it within 10 days with original packaging etc. included.
> I bought it at a shopping site in Taiwan.
> 
> *Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium (color unknown)
> Link: http://www.momoshop.com.tw/goods/GoodsDetail.jsp?i_code=2385745&mdiv=411412  or     here
> Seller: "Momo Shopping" in Taiwan
> Comments:
> If you think it's fake... please PM me with why you think it's fake?
> If it's real (finger crossed*) what color / year is it from?*
> 
> Thanks sooooo much in advance for the help!!



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics on the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

It looks like Saddle color PS1 from 2012. This color is "permanent" for many years.


----------



## mahlee

@Elliespurse 
Thanks so much! I'll update again when i receive it next week!


----------



## charmedjasmino

Here are the pictures you asked for! TIA!

stamped letters inside bag

purse lining

stamped letters under flap




Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Elliespurse

charmedjasmino said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could I please get this PS11 authenticated? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in Saddle
> 
> Listing number: 281463802453
> 
> Seller: heavenandhaven
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281463802453





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the interior with the stamped PS letters.





charmedjasmino said:


> Here are the pictures you asked for! TIA!
> 
> stamped letters inside bag
> 
> purse lining
> 
> stamped letters under flap



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## mahlee

I just got this bag in the mail today.. How does this look? ><


----------



## Elliespurse

mahlee said:


> Can someone pleease help with a purchase I made today online?
> It's scheduled to arrive on 10/23 (next Thursday) but I can still return it within 10 days with original packaging etc. included.
> I bought it at a shopping site in Taiwan.
> 
> *Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium (color unknown)
> Link: http://www.momoshop.com.tw/goods/GoodsDetail.jsp?i_code=2385745&mdiv=411412  or     here
> Seller: "Momo Shopping" in Taiwan
> Comments:
> If you think it's fake... please PM me with why you think it's fake?
> If it's real (finger crossed*) what color / year is it from?*
> 
> Thanks sooooo much in advance for the help!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics on the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> It looks like Saddle color PS1 from 2012. This color is "permanent" for many years.





mahlee said:


> @Elliespurse
> Thanks so much! I'll update again when i receive it next week!





mahlee said:


> I just got this bag in the mail today.. How does this look? ><



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  The bag you got is the latest season with the new lining, the bag in the listing has the older lining.


----------



## mahlee

What do u think about the length of the strap? Somehow it feels really short on me


----------



## Elliespurse

mahlee said:


> What do u think about the length of the strap? Somehow it feels really short on me



It can be a bit short depending on how tall you are. I know some members here use an extra buckle, see this thread: "Cheating" method to extend straps!

I think it could work as it is though.


----------



## clairezc

hi could someone authenticate this bag?

many thanks!

name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium midnight
Seller:skwak9
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a44ea187a


----------



## Elliespurse

clairezc said:


> hi could someone authenticate this bag?
> 
> many thanks!
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium midnight
> Seller:skwak9
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a44ea187a



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## dds262

Please authenticate


Item - Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Item # 11494105364
Seller chotika20
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/111494105364?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

dds262 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> Item - Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Item # 11494105364
> Seller chotika20
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/111494105364?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dds262

Thanks


----------



## vyvyvy

Hi everyone! I just got this purse in the mail today and I'm pretty sure it's fake. Please share your thoughts. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

vyvyvy said:


> Hi everyone! I just got this purse in the mail today and I'm pretty sure it's fake. Please share your thoughts. Thank you in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

This is an older tobacco suede PS1 from 2011 or earlier. Congrats!!


----------



## gonesburger

Thank you so much, in advance, for your opinion!

Item: Proenza Schouler Large Black Skakeskin  PS 1 Bag W/ Black Hardware 

Listing: 331349321126

Seller: revivaldore

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349321126

Comments: more photos can be sent when I receive it, but please give me your best educated opinion on this bag. Also, do you think the price is fair? Thank you so much.


----------



## gonesburger

gonesburger said:


> Thank you so much, in advance, for your opinion!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Large Black Skakeskin  PS 1 Bag W/ Black Hardware
> 
> Listing: 331349321126
> 
> Seller: revivaldore
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349321126
> 
> Comments: more photos can be sent when I receive it, but please give me your best educated opinion on this bag. Also, do you think the price is fair? Thank you so much.



Also please note there are large photos in the "description" in the auction.


----------



## Elliespurse

gonesburger said:


> Thank you so much, in advance, for your opinion!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Large Black Skakeskin  PS 1 Bag W/ Black Hardware
> 
> Listing: 331349321126
> 
> Seller: revivaldore
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349321126
> 
> Comments: more photos can be sent when I receive it, but please give me your best educated opinion on this bag. Also, do you think the price is fair? Thank you so much.



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

The hang-tag is missing in the listing photos.

Wow this looks like a smooth python PS1 from spring 2009, see the ref lib here. I was going back and forth if I should buy this exact bag in 2009, the quality looks great after these years and the price too.


----------



## gonesburger

Ellie you are my hero! Thank you again!

Here are some more photos from the seller - I'm sorry they're dark.


----------



## Elliespurse

gonesburger said:


> Thank you so much, in advance, for your opinion!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Large Black Skakeskin  PS 1 Bag W/ Black Hardware
> 
> Listing: 331349321126
> 
> Seller: revivaldore
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349321126
> 
> Comments: more photos can be sent when I receive it, but please give me your best educated opinion on this bag. Also, do you think the price is fair? Thank you so much.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> The hang-tag is missing in the listing photos.
> 
> Wow this looks like a smooth python PS1 from spring 2009, see the ref lib here. I was going back and forth if I should buy this exact bag in 2009, the quality looks great after these years and the price too.





gonesburger said:


> Ellie you are my hero! Thank you again!
> 
> Here are some more photos from the seller - I'm sorry they're dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789486
> View attachment 2789487
> View attachment 2789488
> View attachment 2789489
> View attachment 2789490
> View attachment 2789492
> View attachment 2789493



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Post some pics when you gets it


----------



## gonesburger

Thank you so much! Of course after all your help, I certainly will.


----------



## vivari

Please authenticate~

*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Burgundy
*Listing number: *261639854615
*Seller:* isabellosangeles
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639854615
*Comments:* I've been wanting a PS1 Keep All for a while now and love the burgundy color. However this particular seller has no history. I just wanted to be sure of the authenticity before I commit to bidding. Also, what would be the fair price range for this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Please authenticate~
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Burgundy
> *Listing number: *261639854615
> *Seller:* isabellosangeles
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639854615
> *Comments:* I've been wanting a PS1 Keep All for a while now and love the burgundy color. However this particular seller has no history. I just wanted to be sure of the authenticity before I commit to bidding. Also, what would be the fair price range for this bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the fold-over clasp + logo on the strap metal piece.

The price was $1,450 in fall 2013 for the small KA, see the ref lib: Proenza Schouler PS1 KEEP ALL reference thread


----------



## vivari

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the fold-over clasp + logo on the strap metal piece.
> 
> The price was $1,450 in fall 2013 for the small KA, see the ref lib: Proenza Schouler PS1 KEEP ALL reference thread



Thank so much for your help! I've attached the two pictures.


----------



## i_love_LV

Can you please authenticate this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141450702746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

it's a Medium PS1 in Smoke. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Please authenticate~
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large Burgundy
> *Listing number: *261639854615
> *Seller:* isabellosangeles
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639854615
> *Comments:* I've been wanting a PS1 Keep All for a while now and love the burgundy color. However this particular seller has no history. I just wanted to be sure of the authenticity before I commit to bidding. Also, what would be the fair price range for this bag?
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the logo on the fold-over clasp + logo on the strap metal piece.
> 
> The price was $1,450 in fall 2013 for the small KA, see the ref lib: Proenza Schouler PS1 KEEP ALL reference thread





vivari said:


> Thank so much for your help! I've attached the two pictures.



Hi an thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

i_love_LV said:


> Can you please authenticate this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141450702746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> it's a Medium PS1 in Smoke. Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic. Note the strap clasp looks broken and the hole in the leather tab means it was bought at Last Chance or similar outlet.


----------



## vivari

Elliespurse said:


> Hi an thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## i_love_LV

Thanks so much!


----------



## gonesburger

I am embarrassed to say I have another one already...

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 

Listing number: 261644165266 

Seller: infms15

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261644165266 

Comments: I've been going a little bonkers on eBay lately, the expensive results of being stuck at home sick for a week. Please let me know whether this bag is authentic, or what further photos are required?

Thank you so much, in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

gonesburger said:


> I am embarrassed to say I have another one already...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> 
> Listing number: 261644165266
> 
> Seller: infms15
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261644165266
> 
> Comments: I've been going a little bonkers on eBay lately, the expensive results of being stuck at home sick for a week. Please let me know whether this bag is authentic, or what further photos are required?
> 
> Thank you so much, in advance.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull and hang-tag.

This is another classic PS1 from 2011 or earlier.


----------



## gonesburger

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull and hang-tag.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another classic PS1 from 2011 or earlier.




You're the best thank you Ellie!


----------



## kimctine

Hello!

I have a black PS 11 for your review. I didn't consult before purchasing (on eBay), so here are my own pics

Thanks for you help!


----------



## kimctine

+ more


----------



## Elliespurse

kimctine said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a black PS 11 for your review. I didn't consult before purchasing (on eBay), so here are my own pics
> 
> Thanks for you help!
> 
> View attachment 2793815
> 
> View attachment 2793816
> View attachment 2793817
> View attachment 2793818
> 
> View attachment 2793819
> 
> View attachment 2793820
> View attachment 2793821
> View attachment 2793822





kimctine said:


> + more
> 
> View attachment 2793823
> 
> View attachment 2793824
> 
> View attachment 2793825
> 
> View attachment 2793826
> View attachment 2793827
> 
> View attachment 2793828
> 
> View attachment 2793829
> 
> View attachment 2793830



Hi, I'm really sorry this looks fake, do you have closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.


----------



## kimctine

Hi elliespurse--don't apologize! Your opinion is incredibly helpful.

I'll upload some inside details in a minute. Heading over to the reference threads to see if I spot anything fishy.


----------



## annienoooowin

Hello, would you be ever so kind to authenticate this proenza schouler bag?

http://s13.postimg.org/z6pomizyv/PS1_01.png

http://s17.postimg.org/849tzygbj/PS1_02.png

http://s2.postimg.org/6qgwtijdl/PS1_03.png

http://s27.postimg.org/6u9rjfwo3/PS1_04.png


----------



## Elliespurse

annienoooowin said:


> Hello, would you be ever so kind to authenticate this proenza schouler bag?
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/z6pomizyv/PS1_01.png
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/849tzygbj/PS1_02.png
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/6qgwtijdl/PS1_03.png
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/6u9rjfwo3/PS1_04.png



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## annienoooowin

Thank you for prompt reply Elliespurse! I've added more photos of the bag:

http://s14.postimg.org/j0n4wdzch/image.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/fv6402udj/image.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/o7e4lzuy1/image.jpg

http://s9.postimg.org/heoc382vj/image.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

annienoooowin said:


> Hello, would you be ever so kind to authenticate this proenza schouler bag?
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/z6pomizyv/PS1_01.png
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/849tzygbj/PS1_02.png
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/6qgwtijdl/PS1_03.png
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/6u9rjfwo3/PS1_04.png





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





annienoooowin said:


> Thank you for prompt reply Elliespurse! I've added more photos of the bag:
> 
> http://s14.postimg.org/j0n4wdzch/image.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/fv6402udj/image.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/o7e4lzuy1/image.jpg
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/heoc382vj/image.jpg



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## annienoooowin

Thank you so much Ellie!


----------



## vivari

Sorry to come back with another one so soon!

*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keep All Leather Bag
*Listing number: *221589726118
*Seller:* teacup_111
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221589726118


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Sorry to come back with another one so soon!
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keep All Leather Bag
> *Listing number: *221589726118
> *Seller:* teacup_111
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221589726118



Hi, this could be ok but I've only seen real croc (sueded) PS bags. There's stamped letters inside this bag "Sample Not For Resale". To give an assessment I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

p.s. no problems with posting many requests here


----------



## MissNano

Hi Ellie, please help!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER SUNSHINE NEW W TAGS PS1 LUX ORANGE YELLOW LEATHER MED SATCHEL
Seller: hopelesslyboring 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141453715134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Hi Ellie, please help!
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER SUNSHINE NEW W TAGS PS1 LUX ORANGE YELLOW LEATHER MED SATCHEL
> Seller: hopelesslyboring
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141453715134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## suting86

*I found Elliespurse already authenticated this thank you!*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...%2BYWcZ4DAvrXOynJY7tg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## liliane314

Hi Ellie, I've admired your dedication to this thread and I'm hoping you can help me out! I've been looking at this...

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Tiny in Burgundy Patent Leather
Listing number: 121476550118
Seller: rarefinds305
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121476550118
Comments: Hope you can help!

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

liliane314 said:


> Hi Ellie, I've admired your dedication to this thread and I'm hoping you can help me out! I've been looking at this...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Tiny in Burgundy Patent Leather
> Listing number: 121476550118
> Seller: rarefinds305
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121476550118
> Comments: Hope you can help!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I'd say it's authentic but I haven't seen this color combo before (there's a lot of PS11 combos though).


----------



## liliane314

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd say it's authentic but I haven't seen this color combo before (there's a lot of PS11 combos though).


Hi Ellie,

Thanks so much! I'm so glad to hear. I had actually seen this bag at a store called Intermix in NYC yesterday, which is why I was so excited to see it online for a potentially much lower price! Thanks again!


----------



## laura williams

The ebay seller lillydust* received almost 300.00 for an item that never arrived and after months of waiting and various explanations as to why the item had not arrived she then refused to refund the payment. She has been reported to the IC3... BEWARE of this seller. I can pm anybody who would like to see a full record of the conversation on ebay wherein she bluffed and made excuses for six months. While it appears she has an ok feedback record and sells regularly, what happened in this pariicular instance was blatant FRAUD and THEFT.


----------



## MissNano

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks so much Ellie! May I have one more please?

Item name: New Proenza Schouler Blue Ps1 Pouch Lux Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: 301385973925
Seller: dejanney24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza-Schouler-Blue-Ps1-Pouch-Lux-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/301385973925?


----------



## Elliespurse

MissNano said:


> Thanks so much Ellie! May I have one more please?
> 
> Item name: New Proenza Schouler Blue Ps1 Pouch Lux Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 301385973925
> Seller: dejanney24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Proenza-Schouler-Blue-Ps1-Pouch-Lux-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/301385973925?



Hi, it's authentic. (note many pics are stock pics showing another bag)


----------



## MissNano

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. (note many pics are stock pics showing another bag)



Thank you Ellie!!


----------



## aum_sr

Hi experts,

Please help authenticate this PS1 chain wallet; 

tem Name (if you know it): PS1 chain wallet in Taupe 
Seller: Private seller in Thailand 
Comments: They said it's brand new purchased from the shop but I question about the price which is around $575.

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

aum_sr said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Please help authenticate this PS1 chain wallet;
> 
> tem Name (if you know it): PS1 chain wallet in Taupe
> Seller: Private seller in Thailand
> Comments: They said it's brand new purchased from the shop but I question about the price which is around $575.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. This is the first generation PS1 chain wallet from spring 2013 or older.


----------



## aum_sr

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. This is the first generation PS1 chain wallet from spring 2013 or older.


 
Ellie, thank you so much for your quick response. You are the best!


----------



## suting86

Hello, I bought a NWT PS1 from a Ebay seller, and I found there's no dust bag. Is a dust bag always provided when bought from the store? Let me know.


----------



## Elliespurse

suting86 said:


> Hello, I bought a NWT PS1 from a Ebay seller, and I found there's no dust bag. Is a dust bag always provided when bought from the store? Let me know.



Hi, yes the PS1 is always sold with a dustbag. PS changed to white dustbags last year, the earlier were dark grey.


----------



## Craee

Please authenticate this bag 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...g-/161477899689?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## suting86

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes the PS1 is always sold with a dustbag. PS changed to white dustbags last year, the earlier were dark grey.




Thanks. I bought one from Ebay seller and it was with original price tag from barneys and Proenza, but there was no dustbag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Craee said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...g-/161477899689?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item Name (if you know it): New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag Orange Crishna $1699
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418975f95f
Seller: excellentsellandbuy
Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

sushiflowercake said:


> Item Name (if you know it): New PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Leather Satchel Bag Orange Crishna $1699
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PROENZA...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418975f95f
> Seller: excellentsellandbuy
> Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Gemini39

Hi can you authenticate this bag please.  Thanks!

Item: Proenza Schouler "Medium PS1" Satchel Concrete Grey Shoulder Strap
Listing: 321582679280
Seller: runway55
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321582679280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Not sure what they mean by "Tiny dot on nameplate tag"?


----------



## designdesign

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Large Python (2011?)
Link (if available): 
Seller:
Comments: Could you please authenticate this python bag for me? There has been some concern expressed about its authenticity, and I am wondering if it's because the old hardware and hang tag are different. I need your expertise!


----------



## Elliespurse

Gemini39 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this bag please.  Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler "Medium PS1" Satchel Concrete Grey Shoulder Strap
> Listing: 321582679280
> Seller: runway55
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321582679280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Not sure what they mean by "Tiny dot on nameplate tag"?



Hi, it's authentic. There's a dot/mark on the backside of the hang-tag and the hole in the leather-tab (inside the pocket) means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


----------



## Elliespurse

designdesign said:


> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Large Python (2011?)
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this python bag for me? There has been some concern expressed about its authenticity, and I am wondering if it's because the old hardware and hang tag are different. I need your expertise!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and the stamped PS letters outside the pocket + backside of the bag.

This looks like a smooth python PS1 from spring 2009, see the ref thread: Proenza Schouler EXOTIC Bags and SLG reference thread


----------



## Gemini39

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. There's a dot/mark on the backside of the hang-tag and the hole in the leather-tab (inside the pocket) means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


Thank you very much!


----------



## designdesign

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and the stamped PS letters outside the pocket + backside of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a smooth python PS1 from spring 2009, see the ref thread: Proenza Schouler EXOTIC Bags and SLG reference thread




Thanks! Here are the Pics. The stamp outside the pocket is very faded - I can make out most of the letters but I can't photograph them. I also included the back of the inside tag because it's blank and I'm not sure whether that's ok?


----------



## Elliespurse

designdesign said:


> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 Large Python (2011?)
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this python bag for me? There has been some concern expressed about its authenticity, and I am wondering if it's because the old hardware and hang tag are different. I need your expertise!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and the stamped PS letters outside the pocket + backside of the bag.
> 
> This looks like a smooth python PS1 from spring 2009, see the ref thread: Proenza Schouler EXOTIC Bags and SLG reference thread





designdesign said:


> Thanks! Here are the Pics. The stamp outside the pocket is very faded - I can make out most of the letters but I can't photograph them. I also included the back of the inside tag because it's blank and I'm not sure whether that's ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806011
> View attachment 2806012
> View attachment 2806016
> View attachment 2806017
> View attachment 2806018



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The differences you see is how the PS1 was made in 2009, and weak/faded PS letter is also normal.

p.s. I really wanted this bag when it was new and I was going back and forth on the purchase. Congrats on your gorgeous PS1


----------



## designdesign

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The differences you see is how the PS1 was made in 2009, and weak/faded PS letter is also normal.
> 
> p.s. I really wanted this bag when it was new and I was going back and forth on the purchase. Congrats on your gorgeous PS1




Thank you Ellie. I've never had reason to doubt its authenticity, but someone recently questioned the tops of the screws where the strap clips attach to the strap, and the rounded screws on the hang tag. I compared it to my black 2011 Ps1 and even though everything else looks identical (from the zippers to all the other details on the hardware) now I'm freaked out.

Just to be completely thorough, can you please have a close look at these two photos? One is my hang tag on a side angle, and one is a comparison picture with the hardware from my Python on the left and the hardware from my other Ps1 on the right.

I am hoping these were just changes that were made to the style, but I can't seem to find any pre-2011 stock images that are large enough to check this out.


----------



## designdesign

The letters on the hang tag are slightly raised but you can't tell in the photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

designdesign said:


> View attachment 2806568
> View attachment 2806569
> 
> View attachment 2806571
> 
> 
> The letters on the hang tag are slightly raised but you can't tell in the photos.



Hi, this looks ok. Both type of clasps was used in the past and the hang-tag too.

A tip for the hang-tag is to attach it first to the clasp and then attach the strap to the bag. Many lost their hang-tags before PS changed it to permanently attach to the bag.


----------



## designdesign

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok. Both type of clasps was used in the past and the hang-tag too.
> 
> 
> 
> A tip for the hang-tag is to attach it first to the clasp and then attach the strap to the bag. Many lost their hang-tags before PS changed it to permanently attach to the bag.




Ok, thank you so much again. I'll stop hyperventilating...

That is an amazing tip because I did lose my other bags hang tag almost right after I got the bag. So this one "lives" in the zip pocket.


----------



## yanqi420

Item Name &#65306;NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE POPPY RED LUX CALF LEATHER TOTE CROSSBODY BAG
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PROENZA...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54140e2e96
Seller: paolangelo
Comments: Pls help me to authenticate this bag.  I also want to know the exactly size of this kind of bag because I saw many different measurements before. Does this kind of bag have two sizes, the large and medium?  Please tell me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

yanqi420 said:


> Item Name &#65306;NEW PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 LARGE POPPY RED LUX CALF LEATHER TOTE CROSSBODY BAG
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PROENZA...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54140e2e96
> Seller: paolangelo
> Comments: Pls help me to authenticate this bag.  I also want to know the exactly size of this kind of bag because I saw many different measurements before. Does this kind of bag have two sizes, the large and medium?  Please tell me. Thanks a lot.



Hi, it's authentic.

There are two sizes:
Height 12" x Width 13" x Depth 6"
Height 14" x Width 15" x Depth 6"
See the ref thread PS1 TOTE reference thread


----------



## aum_sr

Hi Ellie,

Please help me authenticate another chain wallet. I didn't buy the previous one I've shown you (page 338) because I just found that the stitching on the back of that bag is uneven.

Item: PS1 chain wallet
Seller: Private seller in Thailand
Comments: They said it's pre-owned but very new. 

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

aum_sr said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Please help me authenticate another chain wallet. I didn't buy the previous one I've shown you (page 338) because I just found that the stitching on the back of that bag is uneven.
> 
> Item: PS1 chain wallet
> Seller: Private seller in Thailand
> Comments: They said it's pre-owned but very new.
> 
> TIA!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the lining inside the bag and back pocket + better pic of the front snap button.


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Item: proenza schouler Handbag ps11
Listing number: 221602830615
Seller: kz1986_2007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: please take a look for me? i have received the bag already, please let me know if you need any more pictures thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item: proenza schouler Handbag ps11
> Listing number: 221602830615
> Seller: kz1986_2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: please take a look for me? i have received the bag already, please let me know if you need any more pictures thank you so much



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/made in Italy letters inside the bag and overview of the inside.


----------



## Liali

Hey everybody 
I am considering buying a Proenza Schouler PS 11 Classic and found one on Depop - unfortunately this is a mobile app and I cannot share any links with you except for the pictures I made a screenshot of  would appreciate your help!


----------



## Liali

Here are some more pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Liali said:


> Hey everybody
> I am considering buying a Proenza Schouler PS 11 Classic and found one on Depop - unfortunately this is a mobile app and I cannot share any links with you except for the pictures I made a screenshot of  would appreciate your help!





Liali said:


> Here are some more pictures



Hi, this is fake. There are many similar fake PS11 circulating right now.


----------



## Liali

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. There are many similar fake PS11 circulating right now.



Okay - I am new to this brand and have no clue  Thank you so much for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## suensuen

Hi please authenticate this

item: PS1 in Saddle
Seller: Gorgeousluxury.com


Attached are the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

suensuen said:


> Hi please authenticate this
> 
> item: PS1 in Saddle
> Seller: Gorgeousluxury.com
> 
> This bag was sold as gently used, stating that hang tag is slightly scratched
> 
> Attached are the pics



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I see more fake PS on the gorgeousluxury website too


----------



## suensuen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I see more fake PS on the gorgeousluxury website too



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## deannachang

Hi!

I'm new to Proenza and was hoping you could help me authenticate this backpack.  

Item: 271674195066
Listing number: n/a
Seller: shiny-deals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271674195066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: if you need more images i can try to request more.

Thank you so much for taking the time


----------



## Elliespurse

deannachang said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to Proenza and was hoping you could help me authenticate this backpack.
> 
> Item: 271674195066
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: shiny-deals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271674195066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: if you need more images i can try to request more.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made In Italy letters (inside the bag) and letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium leather bag Original Receipt Included
Listing number: 301396913728
Seller: cha1804
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Hi! I won this and felt assured due to the receipt included, however still feeling slightly worried. Just wanted to run this by you knowledgeable ladies before finalizing payment. Would be much appreciated!


----------



## mMmQ

Item: Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Satchel Bag
Listing number: 281506158636
Seller: tmotrading
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-P...36?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item418b13182c

This is definitely fake right? It looks too fake to me.

I can't believe the seller has no shame and set the bidding price so high for something that is probably worth less than 1/5 of the starting price!! I reported several times and ebay has not taken it down yet. I want some help here...

And it's so ridiculous the seller even dares to say in the description that it comes with two straps. Whoever has a little bit knowledge of PS1 bags would see that as a big red flag!


----------



## Prissylady1

Can someone authenticate this for me? And maybe thoughts on the spot on front? Many thanks. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151487092284


----------



## Hanelisi

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Courier Fringe
Listing number: 291304220356
Seller: sripley-uk
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/291304220356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: I am not at all familiar with Proenza Schouler, could anyone help me find out is this a genuine bag? Thanks


----------



## lengnui

Item: Proenza Schouler PS Courier Large Leather Backpack Bag Black/White
 Listing number: 291300551788
Seller: mycrowdedcloset100
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d2ddac6c
Comments: 

Dear Authenticators,

Would you be able to let me know whether this backpack is authentic?  Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium leather bag Original Receipt Included
> Listing number: 301396913728
> Seller: cha1804
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Hi! I won this and felt assured due to the receipt included, however still feeling slightly worried. Just wanted to run this by you knowledgeable ladies before finalizing payment. Would be much appreciated!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. 

This is an older PS1 and I can't see the hang-tag in the listing pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

mMmQ said:


> Item: Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 281506158636
> Seller: tmotrading
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-P...36?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item418b13182c
> 
> This is definitely fake right? It looks too fake to me.
> 
> I can't believe the seller has no shame and set the bidding price so high for something that is probably worth less than 1/5 of the starting price!! I reported several times and ebay has not taken it down yet. I want some help here...
> 
> And it's so ridiculous the seller even dares to say in the description that it comes with two straps. Whoever has a little bit knowledge of PS1 bags would see that as a big red flag!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Prissylady1 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? And maybe thoughts on the spot on front? Many thanks.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151487092284



Hi, it's authentic.

Spots are usually hard to remove but perhaps it's less visible on the suede.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hanelisi said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Courier Fringe
> Listing number: 291304220356
> Seller: sripley-uk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/291304220356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I am not at all familiar with Proenza Schouler, could anyone help me find out is this a genuine bag? Thanks



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

lengnui said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS Courier Large Leather Backpack Bag Black/White
> Listing number: 291300551788
> Seller: mycrowdedcloset100
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d2ddac6c
> Comments:
> 
> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Would you be able to let me know whether this backpack is authentic?  Thank you very much for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lengnui

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Dear Elliespurse,

Thank you very much for letting me know!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Hanelisi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


Great, thank you so much for your help


----------



## Roshail

Hello

If someone would be kind enough to authenticate this bag, I shall be grateful.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Satchel - Blue

Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301398890161?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller I'd: knh94

Item no: 301398890161

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Roshail said:


> Hello
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to authenticate this bag, I shall be grateful.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Satchel - Blue
> 
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301398890161?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller I'd: knh94
> 
> Item no: 301398890161
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the interior with the stamped Made In Italy letters.


----------



## Roshail

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the interior with the stamped Made In Italy letters.



Thank you very much. I will ask the seller for those picture. Thanks again


----------



## mollylope

Seller: The Real Real
Item: Large PS1 in "slate" (although it looks like it is the midnight color)
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-75

I am not sure if this link will work for people who are not members. I purchased the bag but am nervous that it may not be real after reading poor reviews about The Real Real. I have additional photos if needed.


----------



## Elliespurse

mollylope said:


> Seller: The Real Real
> Item: Large PS1 in "slate" (although it looks like it is the midnight color)
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-75
> 
> I am not sure if this link will work for people who are not members. I purchased the bag but am nervous that it may not be real after reading poor reviews about The Real Real. I have additional photos if needed.



Hi, this looks ok. You could post closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag when you gets it, I expect this to be authentic.

This PS1 is midnight color and from 2012, the hang-tag seems to be missing though.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older PS1 and I can't see the hang-tag in the listing pics.




Got these - can you authenticate it


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium leather bag Original Receipt Included
> Listing number: 301396913728
> Seller: cha1804
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: Hi! I won this and felt assured due to the receipt included, however still feeling slightly worried. Just wanted to run this by you knowledgeable ladies before finalizing payment. Would be much appreciated!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 and I can't see the hang-tag in the listing pics.





Sofie Amalie said:


> Got these - can you authenticate it
> 
> View attachment 2817877
> 
> View attachment 2817878
> 
> View attachment 2817879
> 
> View attachment 2817880
> 
> View attachment 2817881



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thanks a lot! I feel it is smaller than the other had, at least pretty sure the strap is shorter - do you know if they modified this in the medium since 2010?

Thank you again Elly! You are a great help as always


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Thanks a lot! I feel it is smaller than the other had, at least pretty sure the strap is shorter - do you know if they modified this in the medium since 2010?
> 
> Thank you again Elly! You are a great help as always



The strap should be about the same but perhaps it could vary a little as the bags are "handmade". I think this PS1 is from 2011.

Congrats on a gorgeous PS1


----------



## mollylope

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok. You could post closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag when you gets it, I expect this to be authentic.
> 
> This PS1 is midnight color and from 2012, the hang-tag seems to be missing though.



Thank you so much for the reply. Here is a photo of the stamped letters. It is only the one PS stamp.


----------



## Elliespurse

mollylope said:


> Seller: The Real Real
> Item: Large PS1 in "slate" (although it looks like it is the midnight color)
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-75
> 
> I am not sure if this link will work for people who are not members. I purchased the bag but am nervous that it may not be real after reading poor reviews about The Real Real. I have additional photos if needed.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok. You could post closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag when you gets it, I expect this to be authentic.
> 
> This PS1 is midnight color and from 2012, the hang-tag seems to be missing though.





mollylope said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Here is a photo of the stamped letters. It is only the one PS stamp.



Hi and thanks for the pic, authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## cccccccccccc

Hi Everyone! First time poster. I'm not to familiar with the Proenza Schouler line, but I love the PS11's!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Black
Listing number: 221622491671
Seller: romi_47
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221622491671
Comments: I have a feeling it's fake.  But at the same time it could be a 1st generation? It has that older Proenza Schouler stamp and the old lining.

I have attached some extra pictures I had asked for.


----------



## Elliespurse

cccccccccccc said:


> Hi Everyone! First time poster. I'm not to familiar with the Proenza Schouler line, but I love the PS11's!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Black
> Listing number: 221622491671
> Seller: romi_47
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221622491671
> Comments: I have a feeling it's fake.  But at the same time it could be a 1st generation? It has that older Proenza Schouler stamp and the old lining.
> 
> I have attached some extra pictures I had asked for.



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and better overview pic of the inside + better closeup pic of the PS letters on the front + zipper pull. I need these pics to say anything about this bag.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## schien16

Hi, 

Can someone please advise on authenticity for this bag?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 Mini Black
Listing number: 181596617539
Seller: theolivialo 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48007b43

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

schien16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please advise on authenticity for this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 Mini Black
> Listing number: 181596617539
> Seller: theolivialo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48007b43
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped letters (made in Italy) + front/back closeup pics.


----------



## cccccccccccc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and better overview pic of the inside + better closeup pic of the PS letters on the front + zipper pull. I need these pics to say anything about this bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thanks so much Elliespurse!

Here are some extra pictures, she says there is nothing stamped on the inner zipper. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

cccccccccccc said:


> Hi Everyone! First time poster. I'm not to familiar with the Proenza Schouler line, but I love the PS11's!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Black
> Listing number: 221622491671
> Seller: romi_47
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221622491671
> Comments: I have a feeling it's fake.  But at the same time it could be a 1st generation? It has that older Proenza Schouler stamp and the old lining.
> 
> I have attached some extra pictures I had asked for.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and better overview pic of the inside + better closeup pic of the PS letters on the front + zipper pull. I need these pics to say anything about this bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





cccccccccccc said:


> Thanks so much Elliespurse!
> 
> Here are some extra pictures, she says there is nothing stamped on the inner zipper.
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's fake.


----------



## cccccccccccc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's fake.



Thanks so much Elliespurse!!! It looked a bit funny but it's great to have my concerns confirmed before I bought it!


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Hi Everyone! I'm not familiar with Proenza Schouler brand, but I love PS1 so much!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 extra large smoke
I bought it from the seller in Thailand (Pre-order from Europe)
Link: -
Comments: I think that some parts go the bag are weird. I have the old large one in bronze but it's the old lining. So, Please help me authenticate this ps1.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

eyelovemonogram said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm not familiar with Proenza Schouler brand, but I love PS1 so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 extra large smoke
> I bought it from the seller in Thailand (Pre-order from Europe)
> Link: -
> Comments: I think that some parts go the bag are weird. I have the old large one in bronze but it's the old lining. So, Please help me authenticate this ps1.
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, I see more pics now. It's authentic.

Congrats on your XL PS1


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see overall pics of the backside and straps.



here are some more pics


----------



## Elliespurse

eyelovemonogram said:


> here are some more pics



Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you so much Elliespurse  I can sleep now ^^


----------



## emom12

Hello! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
Comments: I bought this bag on Craigslist.  I love the style and color but have no idea if this is real.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

emom12 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
> Comments: I bought this bag on Craigslist.  I love the style and color but have no idea if this is real.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic. This is a PS1 from fall 2010 or spring 2011.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## emom12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is a PS1 from fall 2010 or spring 2011.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1



Yay!  Thank you so much for your quick reply, Elliespurse!!


----------



## pstar

Can someone please authenticate this PS1 Pouch in Lagoon



Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

pstar said:


> Can someone please authenticate this PS1 Pouch in Lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## aong

Hi Everyone!Please help me authenticate this bag. I only have the new design of royal blue this year color thus hardwares are different from this previous season.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131366658483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item number : 131366658483


Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hi Everyone!Please help me authenticate this bag. I only have the new design of royal blue this year color thus hardwares are different from this previous season.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131366658483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item number : 131366658483
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (outside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Argymay

Hi Elliespurse, I love the midnight ps1 you helped authenticate so much that I'm now in search of a tobacco ps1. Would you mind helping authenticate the following? Thanks so much for your advice!!

Item: Proenza Schouler - Suede Medium PS1 Bag - Tobacco Color
Listing number: 121503817122
Seller: mister_porter2013
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121503817122?_mwBanner=1


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/made in Italy letters inside the bag and overview of the inside.




Sorry for the late reply..moved and no internet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you so much


----------



## aong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (outside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Elliespurse

The seller has added the additional photos of the bag and said that " The strap which I just found has broken buckle and it's in the picture.  It's very hard to take a good pic of the Stamp as it has faded a bid. But the bag has lining and matches the zip logo."

Here is the link again : http://www.ebay.com/itm/131366658483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I love the midnight ps1 you helped authenticate so much that I'm now in search of a tobacco ps1. Would you mind helping authenticate the following? Thanks so much for your advice!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler - Suede Medium PS1 Bag - Tobacco Color
> Listing number: 121503817122
> Seller: mister_porter2013
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121503817122?_mwBanner=1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Item: proenza schouler Handbag ps11
> Listing number: 221602830615
> Seller: kz1986_2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-s...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: please take a look for me? i have received the bag already, please let me know if you need any more pictures thank you so much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/made in Italy letters inside the bag and overview of the inside.





yoyoyoyaha said:


> Sorry for the late reply..moved and no internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826138
> View attachment 2826140
> View attachment 2826141
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hi Everyone!Please help me authenticate this bag. I only have the new design of royal blue this year color thus hardwares are different from this previous season.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131366658483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item number : 131366658483
> 
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (outside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





aong said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> The seller has added the additional photos of the bag and said that " The strap which I just found has broken buckle and it's in the picture.  It's very hard to take a good pic of the Stamp as it has faded a bid. But the bag has lining and matches the zip logo."
> 
> Here is the link again : http://www.ebay.com/itm/131366658483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you



Hi and thanks for the update, it still looks ok but I'd like to see the other stamped PS letters below the zipper outside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

There are two places with stamped PS letters, on the leather tab (shown in the listing) and below the zipper outside the pocket.


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats on your PS11




Thank you so much!! I'm so happy it's my first


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Oh no! Just received this and I have a bad feeling - smells and looks so synthetic! Perhaps I got a little too trusting after being fortunate with my recent purchase. But was eager to get my hands on the fringed version.

Ellie or others - your input would really be highly appreciated! 

Item: Proenza schouler PS1 fringed medium leather shoulder bag

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-s...3yhqrTvsuzdU8TUtsfInE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item number: 131360532108

Seller: kylemcb


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Oh no! Just received this and I have a bad feeling - smells and looks so synthetic! Perhaps I got a little too trusting after being fortunate with my recent purchase. But was eager to get my hands on the fringed version.
> 
> Ellie or others - your input would really be highly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Proenza schouler PS1 fringed medium leather shoulder bag
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-s...3yhqrTvsuzdU8TUtsfInE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number: 131360532108
> 
> Seller: kylemcb
> 
> View attachment 2827671
> 
> View attachment 2827672
> 
> View attachment 2827673
> 
> View attachment 2827674
> 
> View attachment 2827675
> 
> View attachment 2827676
> View attachment 2827677
> 
> View attachment 2827678



Hi, it's authentic. 

and Congrats on your PS1 

It's the PS1 Runner without the top-handle, perhaps it has more durable leather?


----------



## karenywang

Hi, first time on purse forum but hoping to authenticate this PS11 on Tradesey. In love but afraid its not real. Thank you!!

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Magenta Cross Body Bag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-magenta-1487416/

Item number: 1487416

Seller: Fei. W


----------



## Elliespurse

karenywang said:


> Hi, first time on purse forum but hoping to authenticate this PS11 on Tradesey. In love but afraid its not real. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Magenta Cross Body Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-magenta-1487416/
> 
> Item number: 1487416
> 
> Seller: Fei. W



Hi, this could be ok but all pics are blurry. I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and the made in Italy letters inside the bag.


----------



## karenywang

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but all pics are blurry. I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and the made in Italy letters inside the bag.


Thanks Ellie!! Do you think this one is authenticate? 

Item: Proenza Schouler Nwt Proenza Ps11 Leather Strap Mini Tiny Made In Italy Pumpkin Orange Cross Body Bag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-pumpkin-orange-1466276/?tref=category

Item number: 1466276

Seller: OnStyle


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PS1 Runner without the top-handle, perhaps it has more durable leather?




Thank you so much Ellie! Must admit that I still feel a little weary about it.
The front pocket zipper inside has the old style monogram as the only. Have you ever experienced that before? Thanks a million


----------



## Elliespurse

karenywang said:


> Thanks Ellie!! Do you think this one is authenticate?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Nwt Proenza Ps11 Leather Strap Mini Tiny Made In Italy Pumpkin Orange Cross Body Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-pumpkin-orange-1466276/?tref=category
> 
> Item number: 1466276
> 
> Seller: OnStyle



The pics are stock pics (showing another bag) except two? It's the same, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and the made in Italy letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Thank you so much Ellie! Must admit that I still feel a little weary about it.
> The front pocket zipper inside has the old style monogram as the only. Have you ever experienced that before? Thanks a million
> 
> View attachment 2827822



The zipper looks ok and PS seems to use up all old material so it's possible to have a mix of hardware. I've seen similar before.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Okay, great! Have a nice evening


----------



## diaaana

Hi everyone,

This is my first time on the forum, and would be super grateful if any of you ladies could help me verify the authenticity of this Black PS1 off of Craigslist. I can ask the seller for more pictures, but don't want to make an offer before at least a semblance of guarantee. 

Model: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black
Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4786753809.html


Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

diaaana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time on the forum, and would be super grateful if any of you ladies could help me verify the authenticity of this Black PS1 off of Craigslist. I can ask the seller for more pictures, but don't want to make an offer before at least a semblance of guarantee.
> 
> Model: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Black
> Link: http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4786753809.html
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, I would need more pics to say anything. The description is off: Black PS1 does not have brass-toned hardware, the pic looks like an older discolored bag (not black) but it could be the lighting?


----------



## karenywang

Elliespurse said:


> The pics are stock pics (showing another bag) except two? It's the same, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and the made in Italy letters inside the bag.



The seller added a new picture to show the interior, include the PS letters. Is it ok now? Thanks again Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

karenywang said:


> Thanks Ellie!! Do you think this one is authenticate?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Nwt Proenza Ps11 Leather Strap Mini Tiny Made In Italy Pumpkin Orange Cross Body Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-pumpkin-orange-1466276/?tref=category
> 
> Item number: 1466276
> 
> Seller: OnStyle





Elliespurse said:


> The pics are stock pics (showing another bag) except two? It's the same, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and the made in Italy letters inside the bag.





karenywang said:


> The seller added a new picture to show the interior, include the PS letters. Is it ok now? Thanks again Ellie!



Hi and thanks for the pics, the pics are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## miss_reena

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this PS1?  

*Item*: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black With Black Hardware
*Listing number*: 261700186732
*Seller*: stembos924
*Link*: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee8bf26c


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this PS1?
> 
> *Item*: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black With Black Hardware
> *Listing number*: 261700186732
> *Seller*: stembos924
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cee8bf26c
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places). Note one rivet is missing, see first pic on the left side.


----------



## diaaana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would need more pics to say anything. The description is off: Black PS1 does not have brass-toned hardware, the pic looks like an older discolored bag (not black) but it could be the lighting?


Hi Elliespurse, thanks so much! The seller ended up being someone who was quite hard to work with, so have had to give up the purchase! C'est la vie! Thanks again!


----------



## amyxp

Hi everyone, im new to this forum. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag in Black


Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

amyxp said:


> Hi everyone, im new to this forum. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag in Black
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## amyxp

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thanks for such a quick reply !


----------



## Elliespurse

amyxp said:


> Hi everyone, im new to this forum. Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Leather Bag in Black
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





amyxp said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply !



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic. This PS1 is from summer/fall 2013 with the old lining.


----------



## 29lexlex29

Item Name (if you know it): proenza schouler beige colour with maple wood trimmings. 
Link (if available):*http://www.closet-raider.com/designer/proenzaschouler/ 
Seller:*? 
Comments: seller says its limited edition


----------



## Elliespurse

29lexlex29 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): proenza schouler beige colour with maple wood trimmings.
> Link (if available):*http://www.closet-raider.com/designer/proenzaschouler/
> Seller:*?
> Comments: seller says its limited edition



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of all stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the fold--over clasp + closeup pics of all hardware.


----------



## Jen_2222

Hi there, 

Before I post up this PS1 to authenticate, may I check, I'm sorry if this question have been asked but this post has got about 300 over pages and I was half way through reading them and still havent come across this, wonder if I can get a verification from you all. 

Why is it that some of the bags has the monogrammed zip (zip with letter details on it) and some bags dont. I have both PS1 and PS11 (one bought recently, another one bought end of last year) that don't have the monogrammed zip. I am quite certain that both bags are authentic cos they are bought from authorized PS boutiques, but just wanna make sure. 

Thanks in advanced for the reply. 

Regards, 
Jen


----------



## Elliespurse

Jen_2222 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Before I post up this PS1 to authenticate, may I check, I'm sorry if this question have been asked but this post has got about 300 over pages and I was half way through reading them and still havent come across this, wonder if I can get a verification from you all.
> 
> Why is it that some of the bags has the monogrammed zip (zip with letter details on it) and some bags dont. I have both PS1 and PS11 (one bought recently, another one bought end of last year) that don't have the monogrammed zip. I am quite certain that both bags are authentic cos they are bought from authorized PS boutiques, but just wanna make sure.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for the reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Jen



Hi, PS changed from the old logo to triangle print in 2013. The old logo disappeared from all hardware and bag lining. There were a small number of bags with a mix of old and new (until they used up old stock of materials I think).


----------



## Jen_2222

Hi dear Elliespurse, 

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. It means so much for letting me know. Would you be able to authenticate this? I actually have the photo of its receipt before it was submitted for tax refund. It's purchased in Paris, La Fayette this month. 

Item: PS1 in Rip Tide 
Listing number: I'm not sure which is the listing number, it has serial number on the authenticity card 
Seller: La Fayette in Paris 
Link: NIL 
Comments: I just want to make sure this is authentic cos it hasnt got the monogrammed zip or any lettering detail on any of the zip. But it does has a proenza shouler lettering on the back of the front buckle. 

Please let me know if you need more photos. Much appreciates.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jen_2222 said:


> Hi dear Elliespurse,
> 
> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. It means so much for letting me know. Would you be able to authenticate this? I actually have the photo of its receipt before it was submitted for tax refund. It's purchased in Paris, La Fayette this month.
> 
> Item: PS1 in Rip Tide
> Listing number: I'm not sure which is the listing number, it has serial number on the authenticity card
> Seller: La Fayette in Paris
> Link: NIL
> Comments: I just want to make sure this is authentic cos it hasnt got the monogrammed zip or any lettering detail on any of the zip. But it does has a proenza shouler lettering on the back of the front buckle.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos. Much appreciates.



Hi, everything looks ok but do you have a pic of the backside of the front buckle?


----------



## Jen_2222

Yes dear Elliespurse, I will have the back photo of the buckle. Let me post it here. Thanks a lot for your expertise.


----------



## Jen_2222

Hi dear Ellies, 

I said I would get back with a photo of the backside of the buckle. Here's it. I have also gotten a photo of the backside of the leather tab. Kindly help to final authenticate it. Much appreciated. 

Regards, 

Jen


----------



## Jen_2222

I think I forgot to attach the photos.


----------



## Jen_2222

Here are more photos, if you need to see them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jen_2222 said:


> Hi dear Elliespurse,
> 
> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. It means so much for letting me know. Would you be able to authenticate this? I actually have the photo of its receipt before it was submitted for tax refund. It's purchased in Paris, La Fayette this month.
> 
> Item: PS1 in Rip Tide
> Listing number: I'm not sure which is the listing number, it has serial number on the authenticity card
> Seller: La Fayette in Paris
> Link: NIL
> Comments: I just want to make sure this is authentic cos it hasnt got the monogrammed zip or any lettering detail on any of the zip. But it does has a proenza shouler lettering on the back of the front buckle.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos. Much appreciates.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but do you have a pic of the backside of the front buckle?





Jen_2222 said:


> Yes dear Elliespurse, I will have the back photo of the buckle. Let me post it here. Thanks a lot for your expertise.





Jen_2222 said:


> Hi dear Ellies,
> 
> I said I would get back with a photo of the backside of the buckle. Here's it. I have also gotten a photo of the backside of the leather tab. Kindly help to final authenticate it. Much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jen





Jen_2222 said:


> I think I forgot to attach the photos.





Jen_2222 said:


> Here are more photos, if you need to see them.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## Bs_lover

Hi all...im new in this forum. But can anyone help me with this. I have "SAMPLE NOT FOR RESALE" stamped inside my PS1 xl suede. N i just notice bout it. Anyone know what it means? 



 

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Bs_lover said:


> Hi all...im new in this forum. But can anyone help me with this. I have "SAMPLE NOT FOR RESALE" stamped inside my PS1 xl suede. N i just notice bout it. Anyone know what it means?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, I've seen this before and sometimes on PS1 colors that didn't make it to the stores (it's a one-off sample color).

Congrats on your PS1 and welcome to the forums


----------



## Bs_lover

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I've seen this before and sometimes on PS1 colors that didn't make it to the stores (it's a one-off sample color).
> 
> Congrats on your PS1 and welcome to the forums




Hai Elliespurse...

Thank you for ur explanation  

But does it means its not sold in stores? Is it legal bag or not? I got it from my friend n didnt ask where did she buy the bag.

Thank you...


----------



## Elliespurse

Bs_lover said:


> Hai Elliespurse...
> 
> Thank you for ur explanation
> 
> But does it means its not sold in stores? Is it legal bag or not? I got it from my friend n didnt ask where did she buy the bag.
> 
> Thank you...



I think PS sometimes sell sample bags at the NYC sample sales. It's legal to own the bag but I'm unsure about repairs etc.


----------



## Bs_lover

Elliespurse said:


> I think PS sometimes sell sample bags at the NYC sample sales. It's legal to own the bag but I'm unsure about repairs etc.



Elliespurse...

Thank you once again. I am so worried before, that the bag is illegal n ready to complain to my friend 

Cant wait to receive my courier bag next month 

Thank you.


----------



## shannoneleblanc

Hello, could someone please take a look at this bag?  Thanks very much!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...LITARY-Green-Tote-Strap-Handbag-/171595313192?


----------



## Elliespurse

shannoneleblanc said:


> Hello, could someone please take a look at this bag?  Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...LITARY-Green-Tote-Strap-Handbag-/171595313192?



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## designdesign

Hi Ellie, could you please kindly review this one for me? I just purchased it over the weekend and received it today. There are lots more photos in the listing but this bag is ridiculously beautiful in person. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2840414[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ebay listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181616990332 

Seller: dookus0


----------



## Elliespurse

designdesign said:


> Hi Ellie, could you please kindly review this one for me? I just purchased it over the weekend and received it today. There are lots more photos in the listing but this bag is ridiculously beautiful in person.
> 
> Ebay listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181616990332
> 
> Seller: dookus0



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## designdesign

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats!




Thank you so much! The leather is just amazing. So rich and warm and buttery.


----------



## shannoneleblanc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


 


Thanks so much, the seller isn't responding to my requests so I might have to pass.


----------



## cathead87

*Item name:*  PS1 Large
*Seller:*  Bluefly
*Comments:*  I purchased this from Bluefly.  I have purchased from Bluefly on many occasions and have never had a problem but I am new to PS and would feel better having it authenticated.


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item name:*  PS1 Large
> *Seller:*  Bluefly
> *Comments:*  I purchased this from Bluefly.  I have purchased from Bluefly on many occasions and have never had a problem but I am new to PS and would feel better having it authenticated.



Hi, it's authentic.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## cathead87

*Item:* PS1 Large
 *Listing number:* 171608613978
*Seller:* bluemaleo
* Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-Saddle-PS1-Large-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-1995-/171608613978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f4aba45a
* Comments:*  Is this authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item:* PS1 Large
> *Listing number:* 171608613978
> *Seller:* bluemaleo
> * Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-Saddle-PS1-Large-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-1995-/171608613978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f4aba45a
> * Comments:*  Is this authentic?  Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Liyanamz

Hello! I need help in authenticating this PS1.

Name: Proenza Schouler Large Black PS1
Link: From Carousell app
Seller: jellyez
Comments: Please see photos in my Photobucket album

Your help is greatly appreciated! Thank you very much!!!

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w657/liyanamz/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-12-28-17-43-28_zps20a6702f.png


----------



## Elliespurse

Liyanamz said:


> Hello! I need help in authenticating this PS1.
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler Large Black PS1
> Link: From Carousell app
> Seller: jellyez
> Comments: Please see photos in my Photobucket album
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated! Thank you very much!!!
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w657/liyanamz/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-12-28-17-43-28_zps20a6702f.png



Hi, I'd like to see more pics, the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places), logo on the fold-over clasp, strap hardware and hang-tag, backside pic.

There was a black suede PS1 with black hardware for fall 2011.


----------



## Liyanamz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more pics, the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places), logo on the fold-over clasp, strap hardware and hang-tag, backside pic.
> 
> There was a black suede PS1 with black hardware for fall 2011.


Hello, Ellie. I have added more photos provided by the seller. Thank you very much for your help! 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Elliespurse

Liyanamz said:


> Hello, Ellie. I have added more photos provided by the seller. Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1



Hi, I get the message "This album is Private" but I could see the other pic, so individual links could work.


----------



## Liyanamz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I get the message "This album is Private" but I could see the other pic, so individual links could work.


Hello, Ellie. I apologise for the error. I am sharing now the public album. 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/media/Mobile%20Uploads/


----------



## Elliespurse

Liyanamz said:


> Hello, Ellie. I apologise for the error. I am sharing now the public link of the album.
> 
> http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/library/Mobile%20Uploads



Hmm, it's the same message "This album is Private". Perhaps it's something with the mobile upload album?

Edit: This works now.


----------



## Liyanamz

Elliespurse said:


> Hmm, it's the same message "This album is Private". Perhaps it's something with the mobile upload album?
> 
> Edit: This works now.


Dear Ellie, 

Here is it. The album for all the photos. 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/library/Mobile%20Uploads

I am sincerely thankful for your patience and help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Liyanamz said:


> Hello! I need help in authenticating this PS1.
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler Large Black PS1
> Link: From Carousell app
> Seller: jellyez
> Comments: Please see photos in my Photobucket album
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated! Thank you very much!!!
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w657/liyanamz/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-12-28-17-43-28_zps20a6702f.png





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more pics, the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places), logo on the fold-over clasp, strap hardware and hang-tag, backside pic.
> 
> There was a black suede PS1 with black hardware for fall 2011.





Liyanamz said:


> Dear Ellie,
> 
> Here is it. The album for all the photos.
> 
> http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/liyanamz/library/Mobile%20Uploads
> 
> I am sincerely thankful for your patience and help.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Liyanamz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you for all your help!!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## nadia1011

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate this PS1, please?

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Crimson 
Seller: gina4331
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e245feed

Thank youu!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

nadia1011 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate this PS1, please?
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Crimson
> Seller: gina4331
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Proenza...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e245feed
> 
> Thank youu!!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside of the leather tab (inside the pocket) and the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## nadia1011

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside of the leather tab (inside the pocket) and the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thank you for your quick response! I'll get back to you as soon as the seller sends them!


----------



## pursefashion

Please authenticate this Proenza Mini PS1 bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW2015-PROE...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48675da1


----------



## Elliespurse

pursefashion said:


> Please authenticate this Proenza Mini PS1 bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW2015-PROE...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a48675da1



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## pursefashion

Elliepurse, thanks so much for the prompt response. I have sent the request for closeup pics to the seller.  The posting says seller is away until Jan 5th.  I am hoping that I can get a response sooner.


----------



## evie18

Hello! I have just received a medium ps1 in dark chocolate and I wonder if it is authentic. There are no monogrammed zipper pulls and the authenticity codes do not match each other. should I return it?please heeeelp.


----------



## Elliespurse

evie18 said:


> Hello! I have just received a medium ps1 in dark chocolate and I wonder if it is authentic. There are no monogrammed zipper pulls and the authenticity codes do not match each other. should I return it?please heeeelp.



Hi, it's authentic. The codes usually don't match and the hardware is ok.

Congrats on your PS1  and welcome to the forums!


----------



## evie18

OMG! thank you so much. I was so worried! It was a great deal and then i thought that it was probably too good to be true. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## scumone

Item: LARGE PS1 100% AUTHENTIC PURPLE PROENZA SCHOULER NWOT
Listing number: 111560235746
Seller: bicarie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111560235746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Authentic Brand New Proenza Schouler Iconic PS1 Large Purple/Grape Satchel Purse
Listing number: 151534688930
Seller: nycshoesandbags1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151534688930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Large Satchel Bag Orange
Listing number: 311237216756
Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311237216756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

scumone said:


> *1)*
> Item: LARGE PS1 100% AUTHENTIC PURPLE PROENZA SCHOULER NWOT
> Listing number: 111560235746
> Seller: bicarie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111560235746?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Authentic Brand New Proenza Schouler Iconic PS1 Large Purple/Grape Satchel Purse
> Listing number: 151534688930
> Seller: nycshoesandbags1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151534688930?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *3)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Large Satchel Bag Orange
> Listing number: 311237216756
> Seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311237216756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi,
1) It's authentic.

2) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.

3) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## scumone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi,
> 1) It's authentic.
> 
> 2) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 3) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS logo on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you!  I will try to get those pictures for you.  Would you mind if I posted a couple of more bags to get authenticated?  I have been searching for my first PS1 all morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

scumone said:


> Thank you!  I will try to get those pictures for you.  Would you mind if I posted a couple of more bags to get authenticated?  I have been searching for my first PS1 all morning!



That's great, and I'm happy to answer more authentications.


----------



## scumone

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM CITRON YELLOW CROSSBODY BAG PURSE LEATHER $1695+ NWT
Listing number: 
Seller: bicarie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f99cb458

Item: $1,695 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Satchel Crossbody Handbag Bag, Neon Yellow
Listing number: 251662448882
Seller: riches_from_my_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-695-PROEN...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a984038f2

Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

scumone said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM CITRON YELLOW CROSSBODY BAG PURSE LEATHER $1695+ NWT
> Listing number:
> Seller: bicarie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f99cb458
> 
> Item: $1,695 PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Satchel Crossbody Handbag Bag, Neon Yellow
> Listing number: 251662448882
> Seller: riches_from_my_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-695-PROEN...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a984038f2
> 
> Thank you again!



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Hi Everyone! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic smooth calf: Mushroom
I bought it from the seller in Thailand (secondhand: she said it was used but like new one)
Link: -
Comments: the serial no. of the bag 008. it's not the same as the card  (or it maybe my mistake coz I'm not sure the three serial no. inside the  bag means). So, Please help me  authenticate this ps11.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eyelovemonogram

some more extra pics


----------



## Elliespurse

eyelovemonogram said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic smooth calf: Mushroom
> I bought it from the seller in Thailand (secondhand: she said it was used but like new one)
> Link: -
> Comments: the serial no. of the bag 008. it's not the same as the card  (or it maybe my mistake coz I'm not sure the three serial no. inside the  bag means). So, Please help me  authenticate this ps11.
> Thanks in advance.





eyelovemonogram said:


> some more extra pics



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  it's a gorgeous color. The 008 is a batch nr, there's usually a chip inside the bag with a longer number but this is often removed because it has a text "remove before use" or similar.


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Thank u elliespurse for ur kind ^^ I like this brand so much.


----------



## vivari

Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Medium Retail $2295
Listing Number: 131390153072
Seller: lastchancechuck
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9776a170
Comments: Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Medium Retail $2295
> Listing Number: 131390153072
> Seller: lastchancechuck
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e9776a170
> Comments: Thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic. This is the second generation PS13 with the thin strap.


----------



## vivari

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is the second generation PS13 with the thin strap.



Thanks so much for the speedy reply! You are the best!


----------



## lawlers22

Hi - Can you authenticate this PS1 from ebay?  I bought it because it had tagged attached and am now doubting my purchase 


Thanks in advance!


Item number
271725034174


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271725034174


----------



## Elliespurse

lawlers22 said:


> Hi - Can you authenticate this PS1 from ebay?  I bought it because it had tagged attached and am now doubting my purchase
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item number
> 271725034174
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271725034174



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. I expect this to be authentic though.

This PS1 is from 2013 or earlier.


----------



## Munchkin18

Hello,

I bought my first Proenza Schouler bag. It would be great if you could authenticate it. I do not really have any doubts, I just want to be sure. Thank you so much in advance! It's a PS1 medium in piglet.


----------



## Munchkin18

More pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Munchkin18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought my first Proenza Schouler bag. It would be great if you could authenticate it. I do not really have any doubts, I just want to be sure. Thank you so much in advance! It's a PS1 medium in piglet.





Munchkin18 said:


> More pictures



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your first PS1


----------



## Munchkin18

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats on your first PS1




Thank you soooo much! Now I am even more in love with my PS1!!!! =)


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,

I just bought my first PS bag and wants to make sure if it's authentic?  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## purseaddict76

For some reason, only one picture got posted.  Sorry...  Here are more pictures.


----------



## purseaddict76

I am not sure what I am doing wrong..  I can only post one picture at a time.


----------



## purseaddict76

4th picture


----------



## purseaddict76

5th picture


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just bought my first PS bag and wants to make sure if it's authentic?  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  Thanks in advance!





purseaddict76 said:


> For some reason, only one picture got posted.  Sorry...  Here are more pictures.





purseaddict76 said:


> I am not sure what I am doing wrong..  I can only post one picture at a time.





purseaddict76 said:


> 4th picture





purseaddict76 said:


> 5th picture



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.

Are all pics you posted from the same bag?


----------



## purseaddict76

Yes they are from the same bag.  Here are a few more pictures.  Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.
> 
> Are all pics you posted from the same bag?


----------



## purseaddict76

One more


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just bought my first PS bag and wants to make sure if it's authentic?  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.
> 
> Are all pics you posted from the same bag?





purseaddict76 said:


> Yes they are from the same bag.  Here are a few more pictures.  Thank you!



Hi, this bag could be an older PS1 from 2011 or earlier that has been refurbished with new hardware. It's not how it was med originally. The hole in the leather tab also means it was bought from last chance or similar outlet.


----------



## purseaddict76

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag could be an older PS1 from 2011 or earlier that has been refurbished with new hardware. It's not how it was med originally. The hole in the leather tab also means it was bought from last chance or similar outlet.


Thank you so much Ellispurse!


----------



## MonAmie

Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this one:

Item: Amazing Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag
Seller:affmees
Listing no: 171627854926
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171627854926


----------



## Elliespurse

MonAmie said:


> Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this one:
> 
> Item: Amazing Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag
> Seller:affmees
> Listing no: 171627854926
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171627854926



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS bag.


----------



## MonAmie

Thank you Elliespurse


----------



## frejsnielsen

Is this authentic?

Item: PS11
Seller: Josephishy
Link: http://mesgmy.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISA...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:3478


----------



## Elliespurse

frejsnielsen said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item: PS11
> Seller: Josephishy
> Link: http://mesgmy.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISA...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:3478



Hi, I can't see the listing, it's members only.

Item number: ?


----------



## frejsnielsen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't see the listing, it's members only.
> 
> Item number: ?



Itemnumber: 231443002768

She send me some pictures of her bag, but I don't know how to post them here...


----------



## frejsnielsen

frejsnielsen said:


> Itemnumber: 231443002768
> 
> She send me some pictures of her bag, but I don't know how to post them here...


Pictures:

http://s910.photobucket.com/user/FrejaNielsen/library/Proenza


----------



## Elliespurse

frejsnielsen said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item: PS11
> Seller: Josephishy
> Link: http://mesgmy.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISA...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:3478





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't see the listing, it's members only.
> 
> Item number: ?





frejsnielsen said:


> Itemnumber: 231443002768
> 
> She send me some pictures of her bag, but I don't know how to post them here...





frejsnielsen said:


> Pictures:
> 
> http://s910.photobucket.com/user/FrejaNielsen/library/Proenza



Hi, most pics in the auction is from another bag (stock pics). Your pics are too small, I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters on the front and Made in Italy inside the bag.

There are many black fake PS11 circulating right now so I need better pics to say anything.


----------



## frejsnielsen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, most pics in the auction is from another bag (stock pics). Your pics are too small, I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the PS letters on the front and Made in Italy inside the bag.
> 
> There are many black fake PS11 circulating right now so I need better pics to say anything.


The seller seems shady and the bag doesn't have Made in Italy inside. But thank you for your time


----------



## Sophsophv

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium black

Listing number: 321634887512

Seller: springsummer1980

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321634887512

Could someone authenticate this, please?


----------



## dkikny

HI everyone, is the below authentic?  Thanks for your help in advance.

Item: proenza schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue
Listing number: 291345536336
Seller: pinkparis13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d58c1550


----------



## dkikny

Heres another one.  Im not sure that this is authentic because of the stamp on the clasp of the bag.  Its not the logo Im used to seeing on the PS1

Item: Midnight (navy) Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in leather BNWT
Seller:lavendercaki 
Listing no: 151543190932
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151543190932?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Sophsophv said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium black
> 
> Listing number: 321634887512
> 
> Seller: springsummer1980
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321634887512
> 
> Could someone authenticate this, please?



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).

This bag is from 2012.


----------



## Elliespurse

dkikny said:


> HI everyone, is the below authentic?  Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Item: proenza schouler PS1 Medium Midnight Blue
> Listing number: 291345536336
> Seller: pinkparis13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d58c1550



Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


----------



## Elliespurse

dkikny said:


> Heres another one.  Im not sure that this is authentic because of the stamp on the clasp of the bag.  Its not the logo Im used to seeing on the PS1
> 
> Item: Midnight (navy) Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel in leather BNWT
> Seller:lavendercaki
> Listing no: 151543190932
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151543190932?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sophsophv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is from 2012.










This is what I got, thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Sophsophv said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium black
> 
> Listing number: 321634887512
> 
> Seller: springsummer1980
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321634887512
> 
> Could someone authenticate this, please?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
> 
> This bag is from 2012.





Sophsophv said:


> View attachment 2857013
> View attachment 2857014
> View attachment 2857015
> View attachment 2857016
> 
> 
> This is what I got, thank you



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## jen26vegas

Hello, can someone please help me authenticiate this? Thank you.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black
Listing# 331437649575
Seller: kav385
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d2b392ea7


----------



## Elliespurse

jen26vegas said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticiate this? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black
> Listing# 331437649575
> Seller: kav385
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d2b392ea7



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## jen26vegas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2012.


Thank you so much!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi,  can someone please authenticate this bag?  Thanks! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171632541439


----------



## purseaddict76

Here is one more picture the seller provided.  Thank you!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,

Would you mind authenticating this bag?  I am pretty sure it's authentic and I bought the bag and paid for it already.  Thanks in advance! 

Name: PS1 medium in military green
Seller: acbt2004
Item #141537659264
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141537659264


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi,  can someone please authenticate this bag?  Thanks! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171632541439





purseaddict76 said:


> Here is one more picture the seller provided.  Thank you!



Hi, I'd like to see better pics of the inside and closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp, zipper pull etc.

Seller:  j.l-ufashion


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this bag?  I am pretty sure it's authentic and I bought the bag and paid for it already.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: PS1 medium in military green
> Seller: acbt2004
> Item #141537659264
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141537659264



Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet. The hang-tag is missing.


----------



## purseaddict76

thank you so much!!! :0)





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet. The hang-tag is missing.


----------



## nnkim

Hi. Could someone help me authenticate this PS1 Chain Wallet?
I've been eyeing this bag since it first came out but I didn't take close notice of the clasp. It seems that the clasp in the listing is different from the current ones sold, but I can't be sure if PS has ever changed it between seasons or this is just a fake. The payment is still pending until I can authenticate it.

Name: PS1 Chain Wallet
Seller: bettylou82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...OSaybJlJO7L%2F3AGgL9M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Item Number: 381116795144

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

nnkim said:


> Hi. Could someone help me authenticate this PS1 Chain Wallet?
> I've been eyeing this bag since it first came out but I didn't take close notice of the clasp. It seems that the clasp in the listing is different from the current ones sold, but I can't be sure if PS has ever changed it between seasons or this is just a fake. The payment is still pending until I can authenticate it.
> 
> Name: PS1 Chain Wallet
> Seller: bettylou82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...OSaybJlJO7L%2F3AGgL9M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Item Number: 381116795144
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like see closeup pics of the lining in the bag, zipper pull on inside pocket, mirror and the backside of the bag. The hardware changed 2013.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi can you authenticate this bag for me please....thanks so much!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...-Pouch-Fringe-Lux-Purse-Handbag-/271735924265


----------



## Elliespurse

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi can you authenticate this bag for me please....thanks so much!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...-Pouch-Fringe-Lux-Purse-Handbag-/271735924265



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thx...I will ask the seller


----------



## nikibaby

Hi! Saw this on ebay. The price is too good to be true. Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251781543083?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

nikibaby said:


> Hi! Saw this on ebay. The price is too good to be true. Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251781543083?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pic of the inside (pic in listing is blurry) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## nikibaby

Thanks Elliespurse. Will ask the seller.


----------



## Mien

Hi everyone!
I got a ps1/medium/ saffron bag from my husband. He did lots of research and finally purchased the bag on ebay. I very appreciate what he did but also worry about the authenticity. I just got the bag today.  Please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mien said:


> Hi everyone!
> I got a ps1/medium/ saffron bag from my husband. He did lots of research and finally purchased the bag on ebay. I very appreciate what he did but also worry about the authenticity. I just got the bag today.  Please help me authenticate the bag. Thank you so much!



Hi, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous! Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Mien

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's gorgeous! Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too!


Thank you very much for your help. I can sleep well tonight


----------



## habachanel

Can someone please authenticate this?? Tia!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121541682033?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

habachanel said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?? Tia!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121541682033?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dawnych

Hi, recently I've purchased a PS11 mini classic in camel brown in a boutique, but when I saw one of the ebay seller selling the exact ps11 in black with good price, I knew I just had to get it. 

So about a week after, I got the parcel and I compared it to my current brown PS11 and realised that there are a few differences. I understand that the ones without the D rings and white dust bags are the newer designers, but am confused with the size differences and the black strap only had 3 holes far apart while my brown one has 5. The black PS11 also comes with the black dust bag and has a longer zip (leather) pull at the back pocket (picture) and a different inner lining (picture).


Because the seller did not give me the authenticity card, I'm a little worried.
Can someone please help me with this. I don't think the Ebay lady had conned me though judging from her good reviews.

Please help


----------



## Elliespurse

dawnych said:


> Hi, recently I've purchased a PS11 mini classic in camel brown in a boutique, but when I saw one of the ebay seller selling the exact ps11 in black with good price, I knew I just had to get it.
> 
> So about a week after, I got the parcel and I compared it to my current brown PS11 and realised that there are a few differences. I understand that the ones without the D rings and white dust bags are the newer designers, but am confused with the size differences and the black strap only had 3 holes far apart while my brown one has 5. The black PS11 also comes with the black dust bag and has a longer zip (leather) pull at the back pocket (picture) and a different inner lining (picture).
> 
> 
> Because the seller did not give me the authenticity card, I'm a little worried.
> Can someone please help me with this. I don't think the Ebay lady had conned me though judging from her good reviews.
> 
> Please help



I'm really sorry but the black PS11 is fake.  It's one of many black fake PS11 circulating right now.


----------



## dawnych

Elliespurse said:


> I'm really sorry but the black PS11 is fake.  It's one of many black fake PS11 circulating right now.



Oh my, Is there a way I can report her?
I paid her through PayPal as she adviced though she was selling it on eBay.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, there are lots of tips on how to report and get your money back in our ebay forum: eBay Forum

p.s. I moved your other post to the Authentication thread above.

Hope it works out.


----------



## dawnych

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there are lots of tips on how to report and get your money back in our ebay forum: eBay Forum
> 
> p.s. I moved your other post to the Authentication thread above.
> 
> Hope it works out.



Thank you, I've sent the seller a message reagrding full refund else I'd be reporting her. I will read through the details regarding the PayPal claims.


----------



## totoro928

Item:  Proenza PS13 Large Navy 

Listing number:  131401914416

Seller: emlinhanhdy41

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131401914416?redirect=mobile

Comments:  please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

totoro928 said:


> Item:  Proenza PS13 Large Navy
> 
> Listing number:  131401914416
> 
> Seller: emlinhanhdy41
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131401914416?redirect=mobile
> 
> Comments:  please authenticate. Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## cathead87

*Item*: PS1 Pouch in Midnight
* Listing number*: 251788775036
*Seller*: electconsignment777
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251788775036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate my recent purchase. Thanks!_


----------



## Evie23

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black
List: 311257968550
Seller: omifeenstra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48786bafa6

Please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item*: PS1 Pouch in Midnight
> * Listing number*: 251788775036
> *Seller*: electconsignment777
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251788775036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate my recent purchase. Thanks!_



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black
> List: 311257968550
> Seller: omifeenstra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48786bafa6
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters.




Hi Elliespurse,
The seller send me some more pictures, hope they help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black
> List: 311257968550
> Seller: omifeenstra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48786bafa6
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters.





Evie23 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> The seller send me some more pictures, hope they help!
> View attachment 2867900
> View attachment 2867901
> View attachment 2867902
> View attachment 2867903
> View attachment 2867904



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## iceprincessa

Thoughts on this black ps1 large ?? I asked the seller for more pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

iceprincessa said:


> Thoughts on this black ps1 large ?? I asked the seller for more pictures



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sugacookie

Item: Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Shopper
Listing number: 311258033272
Seller: omifeenstra
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311258033272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello purse experts!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  Thank you!
:urock:


----------



## lilslyliane

Hi can I have some help authenticating this piece please!

Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
Seller: Needs.
Link: https://carousell.co/p/12442903/

I've attached images of the bag in case you cant access the link...

Thanks!


----------



## cathead87

*Item*: PS1 Large Tweed
* Listing number*: 201243521906
*Seller*: siboots
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...y4wO3k7JUXHVpIym1OVwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Is there enough info in these listing pics to authenticate?  Thanks!_

Another one...
*Item:*  PS1 Large Tweed
*Listing number:* 301485972710
*Seller:* jimmy-d.com
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5c5e15&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=201243521906
*Comments:* _Another tweed listing.  Thanks!_


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Shopper
> Listing number: 311258033272
> Seller: omifeenstra
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/311258033272?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello purse experts!  Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  Thank you!
> :urock:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilslyliane said:


> Hi can I have some help authenticating this piece please!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
> Seller: Needs.
> Link: https://carousell.co/p/12442903/
> 
> I've attached images of the bag in case you cant access the link...
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item*: PS1 Large Tweed
> * Listing number*: 201243521906
> *Seller*: siboots
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...y4wO3k7JUXHVpIym1OVwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Is there enough info in these listing pics to authenticate?  Thanks!_



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> Another one...
> *Item:*  PS1 Large Tweed
> *Listing number:* 301485972710
> *Seller:* jimmy-d.com
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...5c5e15&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=201243521906
> *Comments:* _Another tweed listing.  Thanks!_



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lilslyliane

Hi, I got close up shot of the bag...what do you think?


----------



## lilslyliane

Hi I'm not sure if the pictures got uploaded so i'm trying again, Sorry!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilslyliane said:


> Hi can I have some help authenticating this piece please!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
> Seller: Needs.
> Link: https://carousell.co/p/12442903/
> 
> I've attached images of the bag in case you cant access the link...
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





lilslyliane said:


> Hi, I got close up shot of the bag...what do you think?





lilslyliane said:


> Hi I'm not sure if the pictures got uploaded so i'm trying again, Sorry!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thank you ellie!  you are the best.


----------



## karenywang

Item: medium black ps1
Listing number: 1689555
Seller: kristen g.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-black-1689555/
Comments: 

Could you help authenticate this medium black ps1? I'm so addicted to Proenza now! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

karenywang said:


> Item: medium black ps1
> Listing number: 1689555
> Seller: kristen g.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-black-1689555/
> Comments:
> 
> Could you help authenticate this medium black ps1? I'm so addicted to Proenza now! Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lilslyliane

Thank you


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


 
Ellie -  The requested pics have been added to the listing.  Authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item*: PS1 Large Tweed
> * Listing number*: 201243521906
> *Seller*: siboots
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...y4wO3k7JUXHVpIym1OVwE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Is there enough info in these listing pics to authenticate?  Thanks!_





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





cathead87 said:


> Ellie -  The requested pics have been added to the listing.  Authentic?



Hi, it's relisted with new item number 191491206507. It's authentic.


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's relisted with new item number 191491206507. It's authentic.


 
Ellie - I apologize...I was trying to make a quick post while at work and forgot to put the link to the new listing.  :shame:           Thank you for authenticating.


----------



## nya

Hi! Can I get some help authenticating this bag?

Item: PS1 Large Black Enamel
Seller: bluemaleo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...ack-Enamel-Hardware-Satchel-Bag-/171651759678


----------



## Elliespurse

nya said:


> Hi! Can I get some help authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: PS1 Large Black Enamel
> Seller: bluemaleo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...ack-Enamel-Hardware-Satchel-Bag-/171651759678



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011.


----------



## nya

Thanks Ellie! You're the best! !


----------



## nya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2011.



How can you tell that it's from 2011? :worthy:


----------



## Elliespurse

nya said:


> How can you tell that it's from 2011? :worthy:



Hi, PS has made some small changes/improvements every year but we usually don't post details in the authentication threads.


----------



## nya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, PS has made some small changes/improvements every year but we usually don't post details in the authentication threads.



:urock:


----------



## allyn

Hi, can someone please help me to authenticate this Medium PS1? The seller purchased in May 2014 from Barney's in Union Square (San Fran). I'm only slightly unsure because I don't see the insignia on any of the hardware and the back of the buckle says Proenza Schouler in plain font. The strap also is thinner than my other PS1.


----------



## nebrie

Hi Ellie, can you please help authenticate this XL PS1?  Thanks!

http://imgur.com/a/4LMGm


----------



## Elliespurse

allyn said:


> Hi, can someone please help me to authenticate this Medium PS1? The seller purchased in May 2014 from Barney's in Union Square (San Fran). I'm only slightly unsure because I don't see the insignia on any of the hardware and the back of the buckle says Proenza Schouler in plain font. The strap also is thinner than my other PS1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875072
> View attachment 2875073
> View attachment 2875074
> View attachment 2875075
> View attachment 2875077
> View attachment 2875081
> View attachment 2875087
> View attachment 2875095
> View attachment 2875098
> View attachment 2875100



Hi, it's authentic. PS changed from the old logo to triangle print a while ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

nebrie said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help authenticate this XL PS1?  Thanks!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4LMGm



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pic of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket + larger closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Pentagon

Hi 
can you please help me authenticate this :


Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 tote


----------



## allyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. PS changed from the old logo to triangle print a while ago.




Thanks, Ellie!!


----------



## Pentagon

Hi


Can you please help me authenticate this


Proenza Schouler PS1 tote


Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Pentagon said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tote
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## Pentagon

Hi Ellie


Thank you. Here is a Picture from inside the pocket


----------



## Elliespurse

Pentagon said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tote
> 
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.





Pentagon said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> 
> Thank you. Here is a Picture from inside the pocket



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.

(and it's a beautiful PS1)


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Ellie, 

can you please help authenticate? Thanks so much!

Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Satchel Medium Shoulder Bag Leather Mustard 
Listing number: 331463109191
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cbdaa47


----------



## Elliespurse

heartfelt said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> can you please help authenticate? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Satchel Medium Shoulder Bag Leather Mustard
> Listing number: 331463109191
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cbdaa47



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Ellie and everyone!  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!

Item: Proenza Schouler Brand New PS13 medium Satchel Taupe Beige calf leather
Listing number: 181651963944
Seller: slee908
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b4d0028
Comments: Hello purse experts! Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hello Ellie and everyone!  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Brand New PS13 medium Satchel Taupe Beige calf leather
> Listing number: 181651963944
> Seller: slee908
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b4d0028
> Comments: Hello purse experts! Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Ellie,

I've requested the photos but seller has yet to reply...  I'll keep you posted though!  Thank you.


----------



## Evie23

Item: PS 11 Classic black
Nr: 151567116900
Seller: mythen01
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Proenza-Scho...116900?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item234a1aaa64

Hi Ellie,
Could you please help me again with this PS11, unfortunately I didn't win the last auction so I'm still looking. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Item: PS 11 Classic black
> Nr: 151567116900
> Seller: mythen01
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Proenza-Scho...116900?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item234a1aaa64
> 
> Hi Ellie,
> Could you please help me again with this PS11, unfortunately I didn't win the last auction so I'm still looking. Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag.




Thank you, I asked the seller for the picture. Hope she replies!


----------



## Evie23

Evie23 said:


> Thank you, I asked the seller for the picture. Hope she replies!



See next message, used the wrong quote.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters/made in italy inside the bag.




Thanks a lot, Ellie. Unfortunately this seller refuses to send more pictures and won't sell through paypall but wants a money transfer without buyer protection. Very suspicious, so this is not my bag!


----------



## allyn

Hello! Can someone kindly tell me if this PS11 bag is authentic? I believe it is 3+ years old. I trust the seller, but am not sure because the bag does NOT have a silver heat stamp inside, but instead the "Proenza Schouler" stamp is just pushed into the leather with no coloring or silver to it. I've seen others on this thread with the silver stamp inside, so this concerns me slightly. I'm also wondering if maybe this is because it looks to be one of the earliest generation versions of the PS11 (maybe?...). Sorry that some of the pics aren't as clear as should be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

allyn said:


> Hello! Can someone kindly tell me if this PS11 bag is authentic? I believe it is 3+ years old. I trust the seller, but am not sure because the bag does NOT have a silver heat stamp inside, but instead the "Proenza Schouler" stamp is just pushed into the leather with no coloring or silver to it. I've seen others on this thread with the silver stamp inside, so this concerns me slightly. I'm also wondering if maybe this is because it looks to be one of the earliest generation versions of the PS11 (maybe?...). Sorry that some of the pics aren't as clear as should be. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2881454
> View attachment 2881455
> View attachment 2881456
> View attachment 2881457
> View attachment 2881458
> View attachment 2881459
> View attachment 2881460
> View attachment 2881461



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## allyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.




Hi Ellie, thanks for the confirmation. That would explain it... I'm glad I checked with you before I wasted any more time!


----------



## Evie23

Hi Ellie,
Could you please tKe a look at this one? Thank you!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black
Nr: 331465308376
Seller: supreme*girl
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331465308376?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Could you please tKe a look at this one? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black
> Nr: 331465308376
> Seller: supreme*girl
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331465308376?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a good closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## hautestuffx

Hi Ellie,

Do you think you could please authenticate this bag please? I'm sure what year it's from or the color. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hautestuffx said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Do you think you could please authenticate this bag please? I'm sure what year it's from or the color. Thank you!



Hi, for full authentication I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + overall pic of the backside of the bag.

This looks like midnight color from 2012.


----------



## hautestuffx

These are a few pictures that I have just taken of the bag. Let me know if need any other pictures.


----------



## hautestuffx

These are some more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hautestuffx said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Do you think you could please authenticate this bag please? I'm sure what year it's from or the color. Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, for full authentication I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + overall pic of the backside of the bag.
> 
> This looks like midnight color from 2012.





hautestuffx said:


> These are a few pictures that I have just taken of the bag. Let me know if need any other pictures.





hautestuffx said:


> These are some more pictures. Thank you!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It's a beautiful midnight PS1 from 2012


----------



## hautestuffx

Great thank you! I was nervous because when I purchased the bag there was tags for a brown fringe PS1 and not the bag that I bought. I bought it from a consignment boutique.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a good closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.




Hi Ellie,
The seller doesn't respond to my request for more pictures. Do you think it is wise to bid on this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> The seller doesn't respond to my request for more pictures. Do you think it is wise to bid on this bag?



Hi, this bag could be ok but there are many black fake PS11 circulating right now so it's best to have all pics before bidding.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Ellie!   Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  I've seen it in person before but the interior I saw was a solid beige almost linen fabric, not the signature PS logo shown here.  Maybe there's two different versions?  Please advise.  :blossom:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Medium Retail $2295
Listing number: 131419730168
Seller: lastchancechuck
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131419730168?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I apologize in advance if this is a repost but I believe seller relisted this item.  Thanks again!


----------



## jbehll

Item Name: PS11 Classic leather shoulder bag
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/proenza-schouler-the-ps11-classic-leather-shoulder-bag-black/1031500451?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Comments: Hello! Sorry I am new to this and would like to know if this is real or fake. The seller states "Price matches the authenticity of this bag." Which I don't really understand (because it is a good deal?) Any help would be great, thank you in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hello Ellie!   Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  I've seen it in person before but the interior I saw was a solid beige almost linen fabric, not the signature PS logo shown here.  Maybe there's two different versions?  Please advise.  :blossom:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS13 Medium Retail $2295
> Listing number: 131419730168
> Seller: lastchancechuck
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131419730168?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I apologize in advance if this is a repost but I believe seller relisted this item.  Thanks again!



Hi, it's authentic. Yes this is the second generation PS13, the one you saw in person was the first version.


----------



## Elliespurse

jbehll said:


> Item Name: PS11 Classic leather shoulder bag
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/proenza-schouler-the-ps11-classic-leather-shoulder-bag-black/1031500451?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Comments: Hello! Sorry I am new to this and would like to know if this is real or fake. The seller states "Price matches the authenticity of this bag." Which I don't really understand (because it is a good deal?) Any help would be great, thank you in advance!!



Hi, this is fake. It's one of many black fake PS11 circulating right now.


Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes this is the second generation PS13, the one you saw in person was the first version.


thank you!!!


----------



## dawnych

Hi, may I know where/ which forum page can I sell my Proenza Schouler Ps1 mini Classic in brand new condition?


----------



## Elliespurse

dawnych said:


> Hi, may I know where/ which forum page can I sell my Proenza Schouler Ps1 mini Classic in brand new condition?



Hi, we actually don't have a public buy/sell forum. It would be too much for the moderators to handle.

There are some recommended consignment stores though, yoogiscloset.com, Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Linda's Stuff etc.


----------



## Evie23

Hi Ellie,

Please help me with this one. Thank you so much!

Item: Proenza Schouler Courrier bag black
Seller: anna-juliette
Number: 301512542587
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301512542587?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Please help me with this one. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Courrier bag black
> Seller: anna-juliette
> Number: 301512542587
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301512542587?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## ab1980

Hello!! Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!! 

Item number: 251801234768

Seller: genuine proenza schouler ps1 satchel bag with tags and dustbag - rare colour!

Listing title: lerikabear 

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251801234768 




Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Elliespurse

ab1980 said:


> Hello!! Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!!
> 
> Item number: 251801234768
> 
> Seller: genuine proenza schouler ps1 satchel bag with tags and dustbag - rare colour!
> 
> Listing title: lerikabear
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251801234768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## CeeCee01

Hi Ladies!

I have three other ps bags so when I received this one, I felt like something seemed off--there's a weird quality to the texture of the leather that makes me think the bag is fake. I bought it used on Ebay at a good price but maybe it was too good to be true  The seller claims it's a saddle PS but the color seems strange too. Please let me know what y'all think!


----------



## Elliespurse

CeeCee01 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have three other ps bags so when I received this one, I felt like something seemed off--there's a weird quality to the texture of the leather that makes me think the bag is fake. I bought it used on Ebay at a good price but maybe it was too good to be true  The seller claims it's a saddle PS but the color seems strange too. Please let me know what y'all think!



Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!! PS made some bags in calf leather instead of lamb a while ago, the leather has a different feel.

Perhaps the color is Birch or Bronze? Some threads:
Birch REVEALed..
Bronze or Tan ps1 pouch - I need your help please


----------



## CeeCee01

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Congrats!! PS made some bags in calf leather instead of lamb a while ago, the leather has a different feel.
> 
> Perhaps the color is Birch or Bronze? Some threads:
> Birch REVEALed..
> Bronze or Tan ps1 pouch - I need your help please


Oh my gosh, that's a relief, thanks so much for the quick response!! Yes, it does seem more like a birch color to me


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authenticate his bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  FAB! NEW NWT $1945 PROENZA SCHOULER Leather Mini Messenger PS1 BAG Lipstick
Item #:         201277986526
Seller I.D.:   elorac58
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd1a56de

Thank u!


----------



## Elliespurse

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate his bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  FAB! NEW NWT $1945 PROENZA SCHOULER Leather Mini Messenger PS1 BAG Lipstick
> Item #:         201277986526
> Seller I.D.:   elorac58
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NEW-NWT...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd1a56de
> 
> Thank u!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (listing pic is blurry) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## tabolove26

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (listing pic is blurry) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


Hello Elliespurse,

That is super fast.  Thank you!  I will ask the seller for thos pictures.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,

Good evening again.

I think the yellow of this bag is very nice.  Will you please help me to authenticate the bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you!

Item name:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Yellow Satchel Bag, Brand New with Tag, Now $875
Item #:         151570515872
Seller I.D.:    dbou1236
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234a4e87a0

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Good evening again.
> 
> I think the yellow of this bag is very nice.  Will you please help me to authenticate the bag?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Yellow Satchel Bag, Brand New with Tag, Now $875
> Item #:         151570515872
> Seller I.D.:    dbou1236
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234a4e87a0
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (pic inside the pocket is already in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## tabolove26

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (pic inside the pocket is already in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hello Elliespurse,

Thank you.  I don't have a PS bag yet, so, I don't know what are the details to look out for.  
Thank you for pointing them out, I will ask the seller for those pics.

Have a great night!

Julia


----------



## heartfelt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie,

I received the bag today and here are some photos I took:












Thanks so much!


----------



## zebrakill

Hi experts!

Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic

Listing number: 271770619377

Seller: adwanderer

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271770619377?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

heartfelt said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> can you please help authenticate? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Satchel Medium Shoulder Bag Leather Mustard
> Listing number: 331463109191
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...191?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cbdaa47





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is in the listing) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





heartfelt said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I received the bag today and here are some photos I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

zebrakill said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> 
> Listing number: 271770619377
> 
> Seller: adwanderer
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271770619377?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag.


----------



## heartfelt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats!



Thank you so much Ellie! You are awesome.


----------



## sugacookie

Item name: Proenza Schouler Black Pebbled Leather Buckled Side Zip PS11 Tote Bag
Item #: 321664432192
Seller I.D.: treasurepotpourri
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4b1b840

Ellie, I'm still in search for a Proenza tote and thank you always for your help.


----------



## lisahartman

Hi All,

I purchased separately a PS1 (seller: lenush_2003) continental wallet in royal blue as well as a PS13 bag (seller: lohalexa)also in royal blue from ebay. I am happy with both items, but as with anything purchased from ebay, I am concerned with authenticity. Please help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301510078174?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271722072942?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Lisa


----------



## lisahartman

More photos of the wallet


----------



## lisahartman

sill more


----------



## lisahartman

Inside bag


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler Black Pebbled Leather Buckled Side Zip PS11 Tote Bag
> Item #: 321664432192
> Seller I.D.: treasurepotpourri
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4b1b840
> 
> Ellie, I'm still in search for a Proenza tote and thank you always for your help.



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + zipper pull.


----------



## Elliespurse

lisahartman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased separately a PS1 (seller: lenush_2003) continental wallet in royal blue as well as a PS13 bag (seller: lohalexa)also in royal blue from ebay. I am happy with both items, but as with anything purchased from ebay, I am concerned with authenticity. Please help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301510078174?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271722072942?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Lisa





lisahartman said:


> More photos of the wallet





lisahartman said:


> sill more





lisahartman said:


> Inside bag



Hi, both are authentic.

and Congrats on your new PS13/wallet!


----------



## sugacookie

lisahartman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased separately a PS1 (seller: lenush_2003) continental wallet in royal blue as well as a PS13 bag (seller: lohalexa)also in royal blue from ebay. I am happy with both items, but as with anything purchased from ebay, I am concerned with authenticity. Please help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301510078174?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271722072942?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Lisa


Gorgeous bag!!  :worthy:


----------



## Techstep

Greetings PS lovers! I am new at buying PS1 bags. Can anyone help me authenticate this one i am interested in?

Item name: proenza schouler PS1 medium dark orange 2013
Item number: 331478600542
Seller Id: caligirl_0313
Ebay link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331478600542

Thanks for your wisdom in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Techstep said:


> Greetings PS lovers! I am new at buying PS1 bags. Can anyone help me authenticate this one i am interested in?
> 
> Item name: proenza schouler PS1 medium dark orange 2013
> Item number: 331478600542
> Seller Id: caligirl_0313
> Ebay link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331478600542
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Techstep

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi Ellie!

Would you be able to authenticate this from the pictures currently posted in the ad? Thank you kindly!

Item name: Authentic Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Navy Suede $1695+tax
Item number: 131429944090
Seller Id: midi9man
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...pb=14&&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&autorefresh=true


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this from the pictures currently posted in the ad? Thank you kindly!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Navy Suede $1695+tax
> Item number: 131429944090
> Seller Id: midi9man
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...pb=14&&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&autorefresh=true



Hi, it's authentic.

This seller has sold fakes in the past here and here but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This seller has sold fakes in the past here and here but it was a long time ago.


Okay, strange, I'd might dare to buy it then, thank you Ellie!


----------



## ernearnn

item : PS11 classic Saddle
Seller : from Thailand
Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

ernearnn said:


> item : PS11 classic Saddle
> Seller : from Thailand
> Thank you in advance



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ernearnn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



I just got from somewhere sale. Do you know what year or season of this bag?
Thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

ernearnn said:


> I just got from somewhere sale. Do you know what year or season of this bag?
> Thank you again



It's from after fall 2013 when PS changed to the new triangle print lining, it probably was originally in the store 2014.

Congrats on your PS11


----------



## ernearnn

Elliespurse said:


> It's from after fall 2013 when PS changed to the new triangle print lining, it probably was originally in the store 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your PS11




Thank you so much!


----------



## zebrakill

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag.



Hi, here's some close-up pics. Thanks for your help - I really appreciate it.


----------



## zebrakill

zebrakill said:


> Hi, here's some close-up pics. Thanks for your help - I really appreciate it.



And here's the second pic. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

zebrakill said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> 
> Listing number: 271770619377
> 
> Seller: adwanderer
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271770619377?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag.





zebrakill said:


> Hi, here's some close-up pics. Thanks for your help - I really appreciate it.





zebrakill said:


> And here's the second pic. Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## zebrakill

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Aw, what a relief. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lisashu1625

Hi experts! Can someone please help me to authenticate my first PS1 pleaseeee. .  Thank you so much 

Comment: I worry about the zip pullers as it not neat as I expected


----------



## Elliespurse

Lisashu1625 said:


> Hi experts! Can someone please help me to authenticate my first PS1 pleaseeee. .  Thank you so much
> 
> Comment: I worry about the zip pullers as it not neat as I expected



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Lisashu1625

Here's the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Lisashu1625 said:


> Hi experts! Can someone please help me to authenticate my first PS1 pleaseeee. .  Thank you so much
> 
> Comment: I worry about the zip pullers as it not neat as I expected





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





Lisashu1625 said:


> Here's the pics



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and congrats on your PS1


----------



## Lisashu1625

Thanks Ellie   You're the best!!


----------



## heartfelt

Hi Ellie! Can you please help authenticate?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Leather Medium Bag Satchel Crossbody Messenger
Listing number: 121568902266
Seller: laurensfabfinds
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121568902266?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

heartfelt said:


> Hi Ellie! Can you please help authenticate?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Leather Medium Bag Satchel Crossbody Messenger
> Listing number: 121568902266
> Seller: laurensfabfinds
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121568902266?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## janeloong

Hi everyone!

Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Crimson

Listing number: 231479910548

Seller: gina4331

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231479910548

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

janeloong said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Crimson
> 
> Listing number: 231479910548
> 
> Seller: gina4331
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231479910548
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (inside the pocket is shown in the listing) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## bagloverny

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag. I have attached additional pictures from the seller. Thanks so much!

Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Grey Luxe Leather Medium PS1 Satchel 51288F062001 Grained


Listing number: 221694923725

Seller: larryvitas

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221694923725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

bagloverny said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag. I have attached additional pictures from the seller. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Grey Luxe Leather Medium PS1 Satchel 51288F062001 Grained
> 
> 
> Listing number: 221694923725
> 
> Seller: larryvitas
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221694923725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 2902581
> View attachment 2902582
> View attachment 2902583
> View attachment 2902584
> View attachment 2902585
> View attachment 2902586
> View attachment 2902587
> View attachment 2902588
> View attachment 2902589
> View attachment 2902590



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## bagloverny

Hi thank you for looking at my bag. Here are the additional pictures you requested.







Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Grey Luxe Leather Medium PS1 Satchel 51288F062001 Grained
Listing number: 221694923725
Seller: larryvitas
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221694923725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

bagloverny said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag. I have attached additional pictures from the seller. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Grey Luxe Leather Medium PS1 Satchel 51288F062001 Grained
> 
> 
> Listing number: 221694923725
> 
> Seller: larryvitas
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221694923725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 2902581
> View attachment 2902582
> View attachment 2902583
> View attachment 2902584
> View attachment 2902585
> View attachment 2902586
> View attachment 2902587
> View attachment 2902588
> View attachment 2902589
> View attachment 2902590





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.





bagloverny said:


> Hi thank you for looking at my bag. Here are the additional pictures you requested.
> 
> View attachment 2903434
> View attachment 2903435
> View attachment 2903436
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Smoke Grey Luxe Leather Medium PS1 Satchel 51288F062001 Grained
> Listing number: 221694923725
> Seller: larryvitas
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221694923725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Hi ladies,

I bought this bag on a whim and not even noticing the hardware of the strap. I received the item today and upon noticing the hardware in real life, I believe the item is a fake. The seller has issued me a refund that is yet to clear but she is adamant that the bag is authentic as the seller she bought it from is claiming it's real as she bought it from a store.

Item: Beautiful Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Bag In Good Condition
Listing number: 301522090584
Seller: cakeworld007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...kQMOuTA%2BHurTYqAwGPk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Can someone please kindly confirm if this bag is indeed a fake? Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

hilaryroxmasox said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought this bag on a whim and not even noticing the hardware of the strap. I received the item today and upon noticing the hardware in real life, I believe the item is a fake. The seller has issued me a refund that is yet to clear but she is adamant that the bag is authentic as the seller she bought it from is claiming it's real as she bought it from a store.
> 
> Item: Beautiful Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Bag In Good Condition
> Listing number: 301522090584
> Seller: cakeworld007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...kQMOuTA%2BHurTYqAwGPk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Can someone please kindly confirm if this bag is indeed a fake? Thank you.



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places).

The strap clasps has been replaced. I expect this bag to be authentic though.


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places).
> 
> 
> 
> The strap clasps has been replaced. I expect this bag to be authentic though.




Hi Ellie, thanks for your reply. I'm attaching the stamped letters as well as the cracks on the piping (don't know if this is normal for an authentic piece?) I only thought the bag isn't authentic because of the hardware on the strap; does this affect the bag in any way? Do you think I can resell this without a problem? The seller has refunded me but I'll lose a lot of money sending it back to her so if it's authentic and I can resell it, I might do that instead. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

hilaryroxmasox said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought this bag on a whim and not even noticing the hardware of the strap. I received the item today and upon noticing the hardware in real life, I believe the item is a fake. The seller has issued me a refund that is yet to clear but she is adamant that the bag is authentic as the seller she bought it from is claiming it's real as she bought it from a store.
> 
> Item: Beautiful Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Bag In Good Condition
> Listing number: 301522090584
> Seller: cakeworld007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...kQMOuTA%2BHurTYqAwGPk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Can someone please kindly confirm if this bag is indeed a fake? Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places).
> 
> The strap clasps has been replaced. I expect this bag to be authentic though.





hilaryroxmasox said:


> Hi Ellie, thanks for your reply. I'm attaching the stamped letters as well as the cracks on the piping (don't know if this is normal for an authentic piece?) I only thought the bag isn't authentic because of the hardware on the strap; does this affect the bag in any way? Do you think I can resell this without a problem? The seller has refunded me but I'll lose a lot of money sending it back to her so if it's authentic and I can resell it, I might do that instead. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905651
> View attachment 2905652
> View attachment 2905655
> View attachment 2905657



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It looks like this bag has been carried a lot and some wear and tear is expected. I can't say if it's easy or not to resell but the new strap hardware looks sturdy.


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Thanks so much for your help Ellie!


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie,

I'd appreciate your help with this new-to-me PS1

Item Name - 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
Link - N/A (it's no longer live)
Seller - RealDealCollection

Question--is it missing the metal Proenza Schouler hang tag, or did PS stop using them?

TIA


----------



## serenityneow

Three more pics for the bag above, Ellie, thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I'd appreciate your help with this new-to-me PS1
> 
> Item Name - 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
> Link - N/A (it's no longer live)
> Seller - RealDealCollection
> 
> Question--is it missing the metal Proenza Schouler hang tag, or did PS stop using them?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906254
> View attachment 2906255
> View attachment 2906256
> View attachment 2906257
> View attachment 2906258
> View attachment 2906259
> View attachment 2906260
> View attachment 2906261
> View attachment 2906263
> View attachment 2906264
> View attachment 2906265





serenityneow said:


> Three more pics for the bag above, Ellie, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906296
> View attachment 2906297
> View attachment 2906298



Hi, it's authentic. The hang-tag is still used for all new PS1:s.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## serenityneow

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The hang-tag is still used for all new PS1:s.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1


Thanks so much, Ellie, but drat re: the missing hang tag .  I've already asked for opinions on that in the general PS forum.  I'm happy it's authentic but bummed about that and torn on whether to keep it .


----------



## heyitscheryl

Hi Ladies! I'm brand new here looking for some help on this PS1. 

Item: Proenza Schouler Taupe Leather Smoke Grey Medium PS1 Classic Satchel Bag Purse
Listing number: 181671413403
Seller: lust4labelsluv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4c75c69b

I'm completely in love with the medium PS1 in smoke and hoping this might be the one!


----------



## Elliespurse

heyitscheryl said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm brand new here looking for some help on this PS1.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Taupe Leather Smoke Grey Medium PS1 Classic Satchel Bag Purse
> Listing number: 181671413403
> Seller: lust4labelsluv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4c75c69b
> 
> I'm completely in love with the medium PS1 in smoke and hoping this might be the one!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1 from 2012.


----------



## heyitscheryl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2012.



Thanks, Ellie! Here's the additional photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

heyitscheryl said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm brand new here looking for some help on this PS1.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Taupe Leather Smoke Grey Medium PS1 Classic Satchel Bag Purse
> Listing number: 181671413403
> Seller: lust4labelsluv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4c75c69b
> 
> I'm completely in love with the medium PS1 in smoke and hoping this might be the one!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2012.





heyitscheryl said:


> Thanks, Ellie! Here's the additional photos.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## fashionflora

Hi guys, I wonder if you'd take a look at this PS11 for me?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Bag
Listing number: 301540875258
Seller: monalisasmile99
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item46353c9bfa

Many thanks. xx


----------



## fashionflora

And this one too, if you don't mind?

Item: Proenza Schouler Bag - PS11
Listing number: 221696774047
Seller: livelis
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339e284f9f

The lack of detailed description and pictures has me confused on this one.

Thanks. xx


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionflora said:


> Hi guys, I wonder if you'd take a look at this PS11 for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Black Bag
> Listing number: 301540875258
> Seller: monalisasmile99
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item46353c9bfa
> 
> Many thanks. xx



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionflora said:


> And this one too, if you don't mind?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Bag - PS11
> Listing number: 221696774047
> Seller: livelis
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339e284f9f
> 
> The lack of detailed description and pictures has me confused on this one.
> 
> Thanks. xx



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in Italy inside the bag.


----------



## fashionflora

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in Italy inside the bag.



Wow, so fast!  Thank you Ellie.

I'll request the pics and get back to you asap.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

Hi, I'd like to verify that my auction purse is authentic and was also curious which year this is from. TIA

Item: PS1 Tote
Seller: dkerrco
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331482526854?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

I've included additional photos.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

^ Some additional photos


----------



## Elliespurse

Fashionvictim10 said:


> Hi, I'd like to verify that my auction purse is authentic and was also curious which year this is from. TIA
> 
> Item: PS1 Tote
> Seller: dkerrco
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331482526854?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> I've included additional photos.





Fashionvictim10 said:


> ^ Some additional photos



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  This PS1 Tote is from fall 2013 or newer.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

Thank you!


----------



## malle1985

Hi!

Could you please please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: *Proenza* Schouler Bag - PS11 mini classic - black
http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=56251944

See pictures under. I think it is the real deal - but i will leave this up to you experts 

Can you also tell me what year this model is from?

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

malle1985 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: *Proenza* Schouler Bag - PS11 mini classic - black
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/gallery.html?finnkode=56251944
> 
> See pictures under. I think it is the real deal - but i will leave this up to you experts
> 
> Can you also tell me what year this model is from?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag. 

It's from fall 2013 or newer, probably 2014.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie, I returned the one without the tag.  I want a perfect one .  Could you let me know how these two look to you?  Thanks!

Item: 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
Listing#: 281609278668 
Seller: ivyhung0237
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281609278668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
Listing#: 351310902056
Seller: thehomecollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351310902056?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I returned the one without the tag.  I want a perfect one .  Could you let me know how these two look to you?  Thanks!
> 
> Item: 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
> Listing#: 281609278668
> Seller: ivyhung0237
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281609278668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
> Listing#: 351310902056
> Seller: thehomecollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351310902056?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp. (for both listings)


----------



## serenityneow

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp. (for both listings)




Thanks, Ellie.  The first one sold but the second one has been updated with more pics.  Let me know!


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:


> Thanks, Ellie.  The first one sold but the second one has been updated with more pics.  Let me know!




Correction--the first one has been updated, and the second one sold.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I returned the one without the tag.  I want a perfect one .  Could you let me know how these two look to you?  Thanks!
> 
> Item: 2014 Medium PS1 in Concrete
> Listing#: 281609278668
> Seller: ivyhung0237
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281609278668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> <sold>





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp. (for both listings)





serenityneow said:


> Correction--the first one has been updated, and the second one sold.



Hi and thanks for the update, it's authentic.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Ellie!


----------



## allyn

Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this PS11 black matte mini? Feels heavy and looks right but would love confirmation.


----------



## Elliespurse

allyn said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this PS11 black matte mini? Feels heavy and looks right but would love confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910421
> View attachment 2910422
> View attachment 2910423
> View attachment 2910424
> View attachment 2910425
> View attachment 2910426
> View attachment 2910427



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## allyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats!




You're awesome!! Thank you so much for the quickest reply in history. One small question- are the clips that attach the bag to the strap supposed to face in opposite directions? One is facing inward, while the other faces outward (showing the screw head). Thanks again Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

allyn said:


> You're awesome!! Thank you so much for the quickest reply in history. One small question- are the clips that attach the bag to the strap supposed to face in opposite directions? One is facing inward, while the other faces outward (showing the screw head). Thanks again Ellie!



Thanks, the clips are usually "symmetric" with the screw head outward on both sides.


----------



## allyn

Ok!! I'll try to figure out how to get it back to that configuration then. Thanks again Ellie.


----------



## Baby_Bird

Hi ladies, 

I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this auction for me:

Item:                                                                                                                                             Proenza Schouler PS1 LG Saddle
Listing number: 131392673517
Seller: grk4581-ssw77pd
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131392673517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Baby_Bird said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this auction for me:
> 
> Item:                                                                                                                                             Proenza Schouler PS1 LG Saddle
> Listing number: 131392673517
> Seller: grk4581-ssw77pd
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131392673517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic. This is the extra large PS1 (not large size) and the second shoulder strap is missing in the pics. Also, the hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.


----------



## Baby_Bird

Thanks Elllie!

I've got another one here for you guys:

Item:                                                                                                                                               Proenza Schouler PS1 Med Smoke
Listing number: 151606534572
Seller: cindygenit
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-scho...ageName=ADME:B:WNARL:CA:1123&autorefresh=true

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

Baby_Bird said:


> Thanks Elllie!
> 
> I've got another one here for you guys:
> 
> Item:                                                                                                                                               Proenza Schouler PS1 Med Smoke
> Listing number: 151606534572
> Seller: cindygenit
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-scho...ageName=ADME:B:WNARL:CA:1123&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1 from 2012.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Hello ladies! 

I hope you could help authenticate this beauty:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini in night club
Listing Number: 171697992463
Seller: veronika805
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171697992463?_mwBanner=1

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I hope you could help authenticate this beauty:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini in night club
> Listing Number: 171697992463
> Seller: veronika805
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171697992463?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.


Thank you Ellie! I've contacted the seller, but she hasn't replied yet. The bidding ends today, do you think it would be safe to purchase this even without seeing the inside of the bag and the leather tags?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Thank you Ellie! I've contacted the seller, but she hasn't replied yet. The bidding ends today, do you think it would be safe to purchase this even without seeing the inside of the bag and the leather tags?



Hi, I can't officially say anything more without the pics but I'd expect it to be ok though. Also, I shouldn't comment on the bag but it looks like the flap has a bumps/waives in the leather?


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't officially say anything more without the pics but I'd expect it to be ok though. Also, I shouldn't comment on the bag but it looks like the flap has a bumps/waives in the leather?


Another dark blue one I'm considering, although this lacks the internal shots as well, and the lining looks different? 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Textured Leather Shoulder Bag in Navy Blue
Listing: 151609639378
Seller: electronicman676
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ca381d2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Another dark blue one I'm considering, although this lacks the internal shots as well, and the lining looks different?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Textured Leather Shoulder Bag in Navy Blue
> Listing: 151609639378
> Seller: electronicman676
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ca381d2
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I's like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.

This PS11 is from 2012, see the ref.thread: PS11 reference thread

and about the lining here: Thoughts on the jacquard lining disappearing..


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I's like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.
> 
> This PS11 is from 2012, see the ref.thread: PS11 reference thread
> 
> and about the lining here: Thoughts on the jacquard lining disappearing..



Did you mean this stamped PS? Or the one in the main compartment?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Did you mean this stamped PS? Or the one in the main compartment?



Thanks for the pic, I'd also need to see the one in the main compartment.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.



Hi Ellie,

These are two of the photos the seller sent. These are for the first listing, not the textured leather one. 

Also, I want to get your opinion, which of the two do you prefer?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I hope you could help authenticate this beauty:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini in night club
> Listing Number: 171697992463
> Seller: veronika805
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171697992463?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + overview of the inside.





Kat Madridista said:


> Thank you Ellie! I've contacted the seller, but she hasn't replied yet. The bidding ends today, do you think it would be safe to purchase this even without seeing the inside of the bag and the leather tags?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't officially say anything more without the pics but I'd expect it to be ok though. Also, I shouldn't comment on the bag but it looks like the flap has a bumps/waives in the leather?





Kat Madridista said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> These are two of the photos the seller sent. These are for the first listing, not the textured leather one.
> 
> Also, I want to get your opinion, which of the two do you prefer?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

They are both nice, the first has the new lining and the textured is perhaps more edgy.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> They are both nice, the first has the new lining and the textured is perhaps more edgy.


Thanks, Ellie! You reply so quickly!!! 

I have one more question, though. Having never seen these bags in person, is the difference in color huge?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Thanks, Ellie! You reply so quickly!!!
> 
> I have one more question, though. Having never seen these bags in person, is the difference in color huge?



I think the textured could be a little darker, see these posts,

The PS11 : the Box Bag by Proenza Schouler

PS11 Textured leather


----------



## mojijiji

Dear Ellie, 

Could you please take a look at my PS1? I bought it from www.farfetch.com.
There is a card coming with the bag showing item serial # is 2000096169.
But the number on the tag inside of the pocket is 1000081610. I'm confusing...

For some reason, I can't upload pics here. Here's the link of my Flickr.https://www.flickr.com/photos/131756155@N03/
 Please take a look at it. Thank you so much!!!



Item Name: PS1 Medium 
Link (if available): http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10560252.aspx?storeid=9475&ffref=lp_133_
Seller: BOUTIQUE
O'
Parma , Italy


----------



## Elliespurse

mojijiji said:


> Dear Ellie,
> 
> Could you please take a look at my PS1? I bought it from www.farfetch.com.
> There is a card coming with the bag showing item serial # is 2000096169.
> But the number on the tag inside of the pocket is 1000081610. I'm confusing...
> 
> For some reason, I can't upload pics here. Here's the link of my Flickr.https://www.flickr.com/photos/131756155@N03/
> Please take a look at it. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: PS1 Medium
> Link (if available): http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10560252.aspx?storeid=9475&ffref=lp_133_
> Seller: BOUTIQUE
> O'
> Parma , Italy



Hi, it's authentic. The numbers are sometimes different so this looks ok too.

Congrats!!


----------



## mojijiji

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The numbers are sometimes different so this looks ok too.
> 
> Congrats!!




Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Hi Ellie! I still haven't heard back from the seller of the textured leather one. I prefer that to the smooth one, would you say it was safe to buy, even without the interior pictures?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> Hi Ellie! I still haven't heard back from the seller of the textured leather one. I prefer that to the smooth one, would you say it was safe to buy, even without the interior pictures?



Hi, the one in post #5465? Yes it's authentic with the pics you got, my post was a bit long so the message sometimes gets lost.


----------



## Kat Madridista

No, that one is the smoother leather. I meant the one from post #5462. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kat Madridista said:


> No, that one is the smoother leather. I meant the one from post #5462. Sorry for the confusion.



I looked at the listing of the textured again and there's a pic of the interior now, it looks ok. I'd still like to see the stamped PS letters in the bag, but I expect this bag to be authentic.


----------



## Kat Madridista

Elliespurse said:


> I looked at the listing of the textured again and there's a pic of the interior now, it looks ok. I'd still like to see the stamped PS letters in the bag, but I expect this bag to be authentic.


Thanks, Ellie! I've gone and purchased it. Will post pics as soon as I can! Thank you for all your help. Have a good weekend!


----------



## kathyno

Hi Ellie!

Could you please authenticate this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a16be386

I apologize if someone already asked about this one.. (I did a quick search and didn't see it so probably not.)

thank you for your tiime! 

-Kathy


----------



## Elliespurse

kathyno said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a16be386
> 
> I apologize if someone already asked about this one.. (I did a quick search and didn't see it so probably not.)
> 
> thank you for your tiime!
> 
> -Kathy



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Evie23

Hi Ellie,

Could you please help me with this one? Thanks so much again!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 black with black hardware
Seller: kicowhat
Nr: 231497411033
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...her-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Hardware-/231497411033


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you please help me with this one? Thanks so much again!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 black with black hardware
> Seller: kicowhat
> Nr: 231497411033
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...her-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Hardware-/231497411033



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters under the flap and stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters under the flap and stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag.




Hi Ellie,
Thank you, the seller replied right away! Here are the pictures, hope they help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you please help me with this one? Thanks so much again!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 11 black with black hardware
> Seller: kicowhat
> Nr: 231497411033
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...her-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Hardware-/231497411033





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters under the flap and stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag.





Evie23 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Thank you, the seller replied right away! Here are the pictures, hope they help.
> 
> View attachment 2922021
> View attachment 2922022



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Evie23

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you, wouldn't know what to do without you! [emoji1]


----------



## ladiemoonie

Hi
Could you please authenticate this ps1 bag?

Item : ps1 tiny concrete grey

Seller : villapinar

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281621474146?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

ladiemoonie said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this ps1 bag?
> 
> Item : ps1 tiny concrete grey
> 
> Seller : villapinar
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281621474146?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dkikny

Hello - 

Can you let me know if the following is authentic:

Item: RDC5239 Authentic Proenza Schouler 2014 Concrete Grey Leather "PS1 Medium" Bag
Listing number: 301547527952
Seller: RealDealCollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301547527952?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elliespurse

dkikny said:


> Hello -
> 
> Can you let me know if the following is authentic:
> 
> Item: RDC5239 Authentic Proenza Schouler 2014 Concrete Grey Leather "PS1 Medium" Bag
> Listing number: 301547527952
> Seller: RealDealCollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301547527952?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp. Also, the metal hang-tag is missing in the listing pics.


----------



## hoxtonchick

Hi

Please could you authenticate the following bag: 


Item: Proenza Schouler tote in orchid
Listing number: 161631773923
Seller: lee_bearbear
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161631773923 

Thanks very much


----------



## Elliespurse

hoxtonchick said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you authenticate the following bag:
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler tote in orchid
> Listing number: 161631773923
> Seller: lee_bearbear
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161631773923
> 
> Thanks very much



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hoxtonchick

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Pandasprecher

****

Hi, can you please authenticate this for me???? Thanks!!!!


EBAY:

Seller: 
italy1024

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56723fe341
Comments: xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

Pandasprecher said:


> ****
> 
> Hi, can you please authenticate this for me???? Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> EBAY:
> 
> Seller:
> italy1024
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56723fe341
> Comments: xxxx



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## xxicedxx

Hi Ellie, 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
thank you

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa549552c


----------



## Elliespurse

xxicedxx said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa549552c



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ning2005

Hello Ellie,

Can you please help authenticate this ps1 tiny for me?

item name: ps1 tiny 
seller: pp6006

I've attached the pictures below

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

ning2005 said:


> Hello Ellie,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this ps1 tiny for me?
> 
> item name: ps1 tiny
> seller: pp6006
> 
> I've attached the pictures below
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ning2005

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you very much for your reply! 

If it's not too much.. Can you please help explain how did you come to the answer... as I saw some tiny ones stamped 02 and some 07. What does this stamp refer to?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

ning2005 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> If it's not too much.. Can you please help explain how did you come to the answer... as I saw some tiny ones stamped 02 and some 07. What does this stamp refer to?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, we usually don't post details here but it's probably different batches, see this thread: What number is on the backside of your leather tag?


----------



## bw695x

Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium 
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-540e3777e6ce28467d2858ec
Seller: yolathorp
Comments: just purchased this, hoping Poshmark's new concierge service will do a good job authenticating but just wanted to verify here


----------



## Elliespurse

bw695x said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-540e3777e6ce28467d2858ec
> Seller: yolathorp
> Comments: just purchased this, hoping Poshmark's new concierge service will do a good job authenticating but just wanted to verify here
> View attachment 2934725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934727
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934728



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, this could be an older color/bag with a new style card (last pic). Edit: it could be the Krishna color from fall-13 and the card would match.


----------



## Hi Im Richelle

Hi I just bought this from Saks.com
the bag came without its own box and just bag and the proenza schouler label did not have a plastic wrap over it and the zippers did not have engravings 
from what i've seen the dust bags are black and not white and that made me start to wonder...
Could someone please authenticate my bag~

Here are some pictures:

prntscr.com/6jct8y

http://prntscr.com/6jcth5

http://prntscr.com/6jctki

http://prntscr.com/6jctpj

http://prntscr.com/6jctwb

http://prntscr.com/6jcu4j

http://prntscr.com/6jcu8l

http://prntscr.com/6jcubz

marking/discoloration at the bottom of the bag:
http://prntscr.com/6jcuf4

i would return it because of the discoloration but it's such a hassle to return it to saks ughh... do you think it is worth the hassle returning over this marking?  it's a whole different story if it's fake though lol


----------



## eckw

Hi Im Richelle said:


> Hi I just bought this from Saks.com
> the bag came without its own box and just bag and the proenza schouler label did not have a plastic wrap over it and the zippers did not have engravings
> from what i've seen the dust bags are black and not white and that made me start to wonder...
> 
> i would return it because of the discoloration but it's such a hassle to return it to saks ughh... do you think it is worth the hassle returning over this marking?  it's a whole different story if it's fake though lol



I'm not expert enough to authenticate so will leave it to others. But the current PS dust bags are white with blue lettering, plus both the PS1 and PS11 that I bought recently do not come in boxes. So those two factors should not be of concern.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Im Richelle said:


> Hi I just bought this from Saks.com
> the bag came without its own box and just bag and the proenza schouler label did not have a plastic wrap over it and the zippers did not have engravings
> from what i've seen the dust bags are black and not white and that made me start to wonder...
> Could someone please authenticate my bag~
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> prntscr.com/6jct8y
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jcth5
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jctki
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jctpj
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jctwb
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jcu4j
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jcu8l
> 
> http://prntscr.com/6jcubz
> 
> marking/discoloration at the bottom of the bag:
> http://prntscr.com/6jcuf4
> 
> i would return it because of the discoloration but it's such a hassle to return it to saks ughh... do you think it is worth the hassle returning over this marking?  it's a whole different story if it's fake though lol



Hi, it's authentic. PS changed the logos, lining, dustbags etc for fall 2013.



eckw said:


> I'm not expert enough to authenticate so will leave it to others. But the current PS dust bags are white with blue lettering, plus both the PS1 and PS11 that I bought recently do not come in boxes. So those two factors should not be of concern.



eckw - Thanks for helping out, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hi Im Richelle

Thank you


----------



## NLH

Hi 
Would someone please help me with this bag:
Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 161644866987
Seller: nikotodorov15 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161644866987?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Elliespurse

NLH said:


> Hi
> Would someone please help me with this bag:
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 161644866987
> Seller: nikotodorov15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161644866987?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + overview of the inside.


----------



## linda2705

Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this ps11

Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER  Mini Classic Black Leather Bag $2,000 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111625814040
Seller: imalreadyhome
Comments: I have attached some additional photos I requested from the seller. Thank you! =)


----------



## Elliespurse

linda2705 said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this ps11
> 
> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER  Mini Classic Black Leather Bag $2,000
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111625814040
> Seller: imalreadyhome
> Comments: I have attached some additional photos I requested from the seller. Thank you! =)
> 
> View attachment 2938442
> 
> View attachment 2938443
> 
> View attachment 2938444
> 
> View attachment 2938445
> View attachment 2938446
> 
> View attachment 2938447



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made In Italy letters inside the bag and a pic of the backside of the bag.


----------



## linda2705

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made In Italy letters inside the bag and a pic of the backside of the bag.




Hi Ellie, thank you for your response! They have sent me a photo of the back, but I was unable to get a photo of the made in Italy stamp. Please let me know what you think! Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

linda2705 said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this ps11
> 
> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER  Mini Classic Black Leather Bag $2,000
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111625814040
> Seller: imalreadyhome
> Comments: I have attached some additional photos I requested from the seller. Thank you! =)
> 
> View attachment 2938442
> 
> View attachment 2938443
> 
> View attachment 2938444
> 
> View attachment 2938445
> View attachment 2938446
> 
> View attachment 2938447





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made In Italy letters inside the bag and a pic of the backside of the bag.





linda2705 said:


> Hi Ellie, thank you for your response! They have sent me a photo of the back, but I was unable to get a photo of the made in Italy stamp. Please let me know what you think! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2939337



Hi and thanks for the pic, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## jellybebe

Hi, I would be so grateful if you could take a look at this listing. It looks real to me based on the details of the bag, but I have never seen an actual Double IRL so here it is: 

Bag: PS Double bag
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-leather-double-bag-black-78192

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

jellybebe said:


> Hi, I would be so grateful if you could take a look at this listing. It looks real to me based on the details of the bag, but I have never seen an actual Double IRL so here it is:
> 
> Bag: PS Double bag
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-leather-double-bag-black-78192
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, it's authentic. It's not clear from the description but it looks like the back pouch is navy and the front pouch black, like the one in our ref.lib http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-double-bag-reference-thread-798329.html


----------



## ho_chris

Hi,

Can help to authenticate.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281640543067&alt=web

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161644866987&alt=web 

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ho_chris said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can help to authenticate.
> 
> *1)*http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281640543067&alt=web
> 
> *2)*http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161644866987&alt=web
> 
> Thanks



Hi, *1)* I'd like to see better pics of the inside of the bag with the stamped PS letters.

*2)*  I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside of the bag with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## bw695x

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, this could be an older color/bag with a new style card (last pic). Edit: it could be the Krishna color from fall-13 and the card would match.












do u need anymore pics? thanks!


----------



## elevenxten

Hi Ellie , i was wondering have you seen this color before in a mini classic because i had just purchased off the ps website in a rush because it was on sale and it might be out of stock if i didnt act fast so i didnt have time to research it . Could you let me know what season its from because the website didnt state it and the bag is no longer on the website so i googled one thats similar to the one i got.  The one i bought is called ps 11 mini classic/ color plum, but when i googled that it only showed the plum mirror one and somehow i found a color called "grape jam" and this is exactly what i ordered? Please help if you have seen this or heard about this color? Im sure the bag is authentic since its coming from the ps websitr but i just never seen it anywhere, so just alittle nervous.Thank you so much in advance Ellie.


----------



## jellybebe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's not clear from the description but it looks like the back pouch is navy and the front pouch black, like the one in our ref.lib http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ouler-double-bag-reference-thread-798329.html




Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

bw695x said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Bag-540e3777e6ce28467d2858ec
> Seller: yolathorp
> Comments: just purchased this, hoping Poshmark's new concierge service will do a good job authenticating but just wanted to verify here
> View attachment 2934725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934727
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934728





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, this could be an older color/bag with a new style card (last pic). Edit: it could be the Krishna color from fall-13 and the card would match.





bw695x said:


> View attachment 2940923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940924
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940925
> 
> 
> do u need anymore pics? thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Hi Ellie , i was wondering have you seen this color before in a mini classic because i had just purchased off the ps website in a rush because it was on sale and it might be out of stock if i didnt act fast so i didnt have time to research it . Could you let me know what season its from because the website didnt state it and the bag is no longer on the website so i googled one thats similar to the one i got.  The one i bought is called ps 11 mini classic/ color plum, but when i googled that it only showed the plum mirror one and somehow i found a color called "grape jam" and this is exactly what i ordered? Please help if you have seen this or heard about this color? Im sure the bag is authentic since its coming from the ps websitr but i just never seen it anywhere, so just alittle nervous.Thank you so much in advance Ellie.



Hi, it's a fall color and probably from a recent season. The Grape Jam was fall 2014 PS1 color but it's not always called the same for the PS11. They could have called it Plum.

Congrats on your PS11


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's a fall color and probably from a recent season. The Grape Jam was fall 2014 PS1 color but it's not always called the same for the PS11. They could have called it Plum.
> 
> Congrats on your PS11



Thank you sooooo much Ellie, you are super awesome!! :thumbup: I cant wait for it to come to me...super excited.I really appreciate your help!


----------



## ho_chris

Hi Ellie, 

How about this?  Authentic? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231514456029&alt=web 



Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

ho_chris said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> How about this?  Authentic?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231514456029&alt=web
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi, can you please authenticate this wallet. Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5018e61f


----------



## Elliespurse

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this wallet. Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5018e61f



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## madeleine2910

Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!

Item: PS 1 medium in smoke color
Listing number: 151631737785
Seller: cindygenit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151631737785


----------



## Elliespurse

madeleine2910 said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: PS 1 medium in smoke color
> Listing number: 151631737785
> Seller: cindygenit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151631737785



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1 from 2012 and it looks like the metal hang-tag is missing. It's relisted, see post # 5455.


----------



## lindyhop

Item number: Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Cross Bag
Listing number: 161649931065
Seller: charlotte4842
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161649931065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello, Please help by authenticating this bag or let me know if you need me to ask for further details. Thank you so much!


----------



## madeleine2910

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2012 and it looks like the metal hang-tag is missing. It's relisted, see post # 5455.



Hi,

Here are the additional photos from the seller. Thank you again for helping!


----------



## Elliespurse

madeleine2910 said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: PS 1 medium in smoke color
> Listing number: 151631737785
> Seller: cindygenit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151631737785





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2012 and it looks like the metal hang-tag is missing. It's relisted, see post # 5455.





madeleine2910 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the additional photos from the seller. Thank you again for helping!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

lindyhop said:


> Item number: Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Cross Bag
> Listing number: 161649931065
> Seller: charlotte4842
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161649931065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello, Please help by authenticating this bag or let me know if you need me to ask for further details. Thank you so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (letters inside the pocket is already shown) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## ho_chris

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.



Hi Ellie,

Hope these pics help...



Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

ho_chris said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> How about this?  Authentic?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231514456029&alt=web
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.





ho_chris said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Hope these pics help...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, I think it's a mix-up because my comment was on the textured PS11, the pics shows another bag.


----------



## ho_chris

You are right Ellie. .my bad. The pics are for the following link which would need your help to authenticate as well. ..

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281640543067&alt=web


Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

ho_chris said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Hope these pics help...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





ho_chris said:


> You are right Ellie. .my bad. The pics are for the following link which would need your help to authenticate as well. ..
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281640543067&alt=web
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for the link, I still like to see better pics of the inside of the bag with the stamped PS letters. The listing pic of the inside is blurry.


----------



## kawaii7

how about this one? 
 I just bought it from her but the inside lining looks different from the triangle ??? Did they change the inside over the years?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171731596268?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

kawaii7 said:


> how about this one?
> I just bought it from her but the inside lining looks different from the triangle ??? Did they change the inside over the years?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171731596268?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic. PS changed to the triangle for fall 2013, this color is probably from 2012.

Congrats!


----------



## kawaii7

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. PS changed to the triangle for fall 2013, this color is probably from 2012.
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi lovely ladies,

I realise that the images are insufficient for an authentication, but would you willing to let me know what your gut feeling says from the looks of what is? Just to know whether I should attempt to inquire for further images or just let it go already 

Thank you!

Item: proenza_schouler Ps11 Classic Smooth Claf leather shoulder bag in Caramel Colour
Listing number: 231518581607
Seller: mn_786
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231518581607


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> I realise that the images are insufficient for an authentication, but would you willing to let me know what your gut feeling says from the looks of what is? Just to know whether I should attempt to inquire for further images or just let it go already
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: proenza_schouler Ps11 Classic Smooth Claf leather shoulder bag in Caramel Colour
> Listing number: 231518581607
> Seller: mn_786
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231518581607



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/made in italy under the flap and inside the bag + non-blurry pics of the front, back, sides.


----------



## cmars

Hi Ellie would you mind taking a look at this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2bbf31a

seller: tangerine_fire
Ps1 Medium 

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

cmars said:


> Hi Ellie would you mind taking a look at this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2bbf31a
> 
> seller: tangerine_fire
> Ps1 Medium
> 
> Thank you



Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.


----------



## cmars

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.


Wow you're fast! Thank you so much and have a lovely day.


----------



## ho_chris

Hi Ellie, need your help on this PS11 mini

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

ho_chris said:


> Hi Ellie, need your help on this PS11 mini
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ho_chris

Thanks Ellie!


----------



## cathead87

*Item*: PS1 XL in Saddle
* Listing number*: 261832169246
*Seller*: kara100
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261832169246?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate this bag. Thanks!_ 


Seller sent additional pics:


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item*: PS1 XL in Saddle
> * Listing number*: 261832169246
> *Seller*: kara100
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261832169246?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate this bag. Thanks!_
> 
> 
> Seller sent additional pics:



Hi, it's authentic. Thanks for the additional pics.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate the bag below. Also, is the color really nude? I don't think I heard of that color for PS1 bags. Thank you very much. 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All soft leather shoulder bag Purse 
Listing number: 111629786433
Seller: anniecci
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-soft-leather-shoulder-bag-Purse-/111629786433


----------



## Elliespurse

Taylor_elle said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate the bag below. Also, is the color really nude? I don't think I heard of that color for PS1 bags. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All soft leather shoulder bag Purse
> Listing number: 111629786433
> Seller: anniecci
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-soft-leather-shoulder-bag-Purse-/111629786433



Hi, it's authentic. The pics doesn't show the color very well but it could be nude, see this thread for comparison: reveal: my 2nd ps1 in nude


----------



## shasha111730

*Item #*: 331511678746

*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2fa2c71a

*Comments: *I bought this PS1 Pochette on eBay last week to give to my friend as a gift. I don't know much about Proenza Schouler bags and never owned one myself, so I was hoping you guys could help me authenticate it.  



































​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Elliespurse

shasha111730 said:


> *Item #*: 331511678746
> 
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2fa2c71a
> 
> *Comments: *I bought this PS1 Pochette on eBay last week to give to my friend as a gift. I don't know much about Proenza Schouler bags and never owned one myself, so I was hoping you guys could help me authenticate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. Seller: byakuyalover12345

Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The pics doesn't show the color very well but it could be nude, see this thread for comparison: reveal: my 2nd ps1 in nude



Thanks Elliepurse. The color looks great but perhaps a bit high maintenance for me. 
-------------

I think I found a smoke one. It looks authentic but I'm not sure. Please give me your opinion. Thanks. 

Item: Proenza Schouler Keep All Small Smoke / Taupe Tote Bag
Listing: 1558967
Seller: Claire
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-tote-bag-smoke-taupe-1558967/?tref=category


----------



## Elliespurse

Taylor_elle said:


> Thanks Elliepurse. The color looks great but perhaps a bit high maintenance for me.
> -------------
> 
> I think I found a smoke one. It looks authentic but I'm not sure. Please give me your opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Keep All Small Smoke / Taupe Tote Bag
> Listing: 1558967
> Seller: Claire
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-tote-bag-smoke-taupe-1558967/?tref=category



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag, logo on the strap metal piece and logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## xfeng01

Hi Everyone!

I need help!!! I bought a PS1 and I need help authenticating it!! 

Let me know if i need to take more pictures.


----------



## shasha111730

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. Seller: byakuyalover12345
> 
> Hope you can get your money back.


Thanks Ellie. I was afraid it might be  Can you tell me what gave it away as a fake?  I tried to find a authenticity guide online but am not having any luck.


----------



## Elliespurse

xfeng01 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I need help!!! I bought a PS1 and I need help authenticating it!!
> 
> Let me know if i need to take more pictures.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + overview of the backside.


----------



## Elliespurse

shasha111730 said:


> Thanks Ellie. I was afraid it might be  Can you tell me what gave it away as a fake?  I tried to find a authenticity guide online but am not having any luck.



Hi, I'm sorry we don't talk about the details in this thread but it's many different things.


----------



## xfeng01

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + overview of the backside.



Here are a few more pictures!


----------



## xfeng01

xfeng01 said:


> Here are a few more pictures!


The forum isn't letting me upload any more pictures. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

xfeng01 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I need help!!! I bought a PS1 and I need help authenticating it!!
> 
> Let me know if i need to take more pictures.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + overview of the backside.





xfeng01 said:


> Here are a few more pictures!





xfeng01 said:


> The forum isn't letting me upload any more pictures. I'll try again tomorrow.



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I expect it to be authentic. Post the letters on the leather tab inside the pocket when you can.


----------



## xfeng01

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I expect it to be authentic. Post the letters on the leather tab inside the pocket when you can.



Hi Ellie,

I'm still unable to upload any more pictures. Is it something wrong with my account?


----------



## XXenia

Hello! Could you please take a look...?

Item: Proenza Schouler Proenza Ps1 Leather Medium Black Satchel
Listing: 1964829
Seller: Kristen g

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...r-medium-satchel-black-1964829/?tref=category

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

XXenia said:


> Hello! Could you please take a look...?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Proenza Ps1 Leather Medium Black Satchel
> Listing: 1964829
> Seller: Kristen g
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...r-medium-satchel-black-1964829/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.

This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## dess30

Hi! I would really appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this bag. I also attached more photos of the bag which I got from the seller. Thank you!

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel Bag Midnight Blue
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+schouler&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-5,5
Seller: pupot26


----------



## Elliespurse

dess30 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this bag. I also attached more photos of the bag which I got from the seller. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Satchel Bag Midnight Blue
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+schouler&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-5,5
> Seller: pupot26



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.

This PS1 is from 2012 or older.


----------



## dess30

Thank you Elliepurse! I will ask the seller for a pictiure.


----------



## XXenia

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This PS1 is from 2012.



Thank you so much for your respond! This item became no longer available when I asked for more pictures.


----------



## kaf17

Hi ladies! Would you be able to help me authenticate this?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke
 Listing: 281646641154
 Seller: naturegraffiti
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281646641154

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

kaf17 said:


> Hi ladies! Would you be able to help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke
> Listing: 281646641154
> Seller: naturegraffiti
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281646641154
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## flimlim

Found this at the thrift store today for $19.99. No clue how it got there, but fingers crossed it's real?


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item : Proenza Schouler Medium PS1' Satchel Bag Purse

Item number : 171747903004

Seller : pumpa5118

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171747903004


----------



## Elliespurse

flimlim said:


> Found this at the thrift store today for $19.99. No clue how it got there, but fingers crossed it's real?



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside and underside.

Wow, $19.99!


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item : Proenza Schouler Medium PS1' Satchel Bag Purse
> 
> Item number : 171747903004
> 
> Seller : pumpa5118
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171747903004



Hi, it's authentic. The metal hang-tag is missing in the pics.

This PS1 is from 2011.


----------



## flimlim

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside and underside.
> 
> Wow, $19.99!



See attached. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flimlim

flimlim said:


> See attached. Thanks for your help!



Back of it. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

flimlim said:


> Found this at the thrift store today for $19.99. No clue how it got there, but fingers crossed it's real?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside and underside.
> 
> Wow, $19.99!





flimlim said:


> See attached. Thanks for your help!





flimlim said:


> Back of it. Thanks!



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!


----------



## flimlim

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!



Thank you for your help! Prob my best thrift find yet


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The metal hang-tag is missing in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> This PS1 is from 2011.




Thank you very much for your help, but the item has gone [emoji31]


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item : New Proenza PS1' Medium Blue Crossbody

Item number : 151635470001

Seller : mel1697homer

Link :  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151635470001


----------



## Elliespurse

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item : New Proenza PS1' Medium Blue Crossbody
> 
> Item number : 151635470001
> 
> Seller : mel1697homer
> 
> Link :  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151635470001



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## muneed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## nattienat

Hi Ladies,
Please help me! I am about to buy this bag and would love to know if it is authenticate.
Item name: PS 11 mini in plum
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't know why I can't upload many pics at the same time


----------



## nattienat

nattienat said:


> hi ladies,
> please help me! I am about to buy this bag and would love to know if it is authenticate.
> Item name: Ps 11 mini in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958415
> 
> i don't know why i can't upload many pics at the same time


----------



## Elliespurse

nattienat said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please help me! I am about to buy this bag and would love to know if it is authenticate.
> Item name: PS 11 mini in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958415
> 
> I don't know why I can't upload many pics at the same time



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + the backside of the bag, underside and side.


----------



## nattienat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + the backside of the bag, underside and side.



thank you Ellies please find more pic


----------



## nattienat

nattienat said:


> thank you ellies please find more pic
> View attachment 2958490


----------



## nattienat

nattienat said:


> View attachment 29584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93[/attach]


.


----------



## Elliespurse

nattienat said:


> View attachment 2958416





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + the backside of the bag, underside and side.





nattienat said:


> thank you Ellies please find more pic
> View attachment 2958490



Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I still need to see a good closeup pic of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag.


----------



## nattienat

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I still need to see a good closeup pic of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag.



Hi. ellie,
These are all the seller get..she said it is difficult to wide the bag and she won't do it


----------



## nattienat

nattienat said:


> Hi. ellie,
> These are all the seller get..she said it is difficult to wide the bag and she won't do it
> View attachment 2958690


.


----------



## Elliespurse

nattienat said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please help me! I am about to buy this bag and would love to know if it is authenticate.
> Item name: PS 11 mini in plum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958415
> 
> I don't know why I can't upload many pics at the same time





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + the backside of the bag, underside and side.





nattienat said:


> thank you Ellies please find more pic
> View attachment 2958490





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I still need to see a good closeup pic of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag.





nattienat said:


> Hi. ellie,
> These are all the seller get..she said it is difficult to wide the bag and she won't do it
> View attachment 2958690



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## XXG

Hello! Would you please take a look? Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

XXG said:


> Hello! Would you please take a look? Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## slyngen

Hello!
Can you please authenticate this PS11 mini for me? Thanks so much in advance! 





































----

Siw


----------



## Elliespurse

slyngen said:


> Hello!
> Can you please authenticate this PS11 mini for me? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Siw



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## XXG

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much !!!


----------



## jp23

Hello! This is my first proenza purchase I made an offer and it got accepted but I'm questioning its authenticity 

Title PS1 small leather bifold zip around wallet new with tag

Item#: 221739941489

Seller: dlux4less


Thank you!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221739941489


----------



## Elliespurse

jp23 said:


> Hello! This is my first proenza purchase I made an offer and it got accepted but I'm questioning its authenticity
> 
> Title PS1 small leather bifold zip around wallet new with tag
> 
> Item#: 221739941489
> 
> Seller: dlux4less
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221739941489



Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-SMALL-LEATHER-BIFOLD-ZIP-AROUND-WALLET-NEW-WITH-TAG-/221739941489


----------



## jp23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...-ZIP-AROUND-WALLET-NEW-WITH-TAG-/221739941489




Thank you Ellie! I'll post some follow up photos when I receive her!


----------



## Lemer11040

Hi Ellie,
Please kindly take a look of this bag Ps1 med which I just got from barneyswarehouse. I believe it is from the fall14.
No PS dust bag and the no in the id card doesn't match with the bag inside pocket. (Not sure if it should match or not)
It is my first luxury bag first bag in PS.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lemer11040 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Please kindly take a look of this bag Ps1 med which I just got from barneyswarehouse. I believe it is from the fall14.
> No PS dust bag and the no in the id card doesn't match with the bag inside pocket. (Not sure if it should match or not)
> It is my first luxury bag first bag in PS.



Hi, it's authentic. The no often doesn't match, even if bought in the PS store.

Congrats on this beautiful PS1!


----------



## Bringthepizza

Can anyone help me authenticate a PS11 normal sized one? Seller (local second hand website)  says no receipt, no dust bag and no authenticity card... I don't know how to post pics from here but if you have whatsapp/email/Viber please let me know! Will be a great help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Bringthepizza said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a PS11 normal sized one? Seller (local second hand website)  says no receipt, no dust bag and no authenticity card... I don't know how to post pics from here but if you have whatsapp/email/Viber please let me know! Will be a great help!!



Hi, we need to see the pics here. You can upload (reply/go advanced and manage attachments) or use photobucket etc.

Hope it works.


----------



## katyxb

Hi Ellie,

I just purchased this from Farfetch.com, it was from boutique that no one has purchased from here yet on purseforum (I scoured the forum to make sure). I'm sure its real but I just want a second opinion just to erase some of my doubt. I would greatly appreciate if you can confirm for me. I'm not sure why I'm so paranoid. I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong forum. Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

katyxb said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I just purchased this from Farfetch.com, it was from boutique that no one has purchased from here yet on purseforum (I scoured the forum to make sure). I'm sure its real but I just want a second opinion just to erase some of my doubt. I would greatly appreciate if you can confirm for me. I'm not sure why I'm so paranoid. I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong forum. Thank you so much in advance!!



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.

Congrats on your find!


----------



## Lemer11040

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The no often doesn't match, even if bought in the PS store.
> 
> Congrats on this beautiful PS1!


Thanks so much. I love the bag. The color pops up nicely.


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Thank you Ellie! I'll post some follow up photos when I receive her!




Here she is! I just got her today!


----------



## Elliespurse

jp23 said:


> Hello! This is my first proenza purchase I made an offer and it got accepted but I'm questioning its authenticity
> 
> Title PS1 small leather bifold zip around wallet new with tag
> 
> Item#: 221739941489
> 
> Seller: dlux4less
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221739941489





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-SMALL-LEATHER-BIFOLD-ZIP-AROUND-WALLET-NEW-WITH-TAG-/221739941489





jp23 said:


> Thank you Ellie! I'll post some follow up photos when I receive her!





jp23 said:


> Here she is! I just got her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964390
> View attachment 2964392
> View attachment 2964393
> View attachment 2964394
> View attachment 2964395
> View attachment 2964396



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Congrats!


----------



## devuska2009

Hi Please kindly take a look of this bag Ps1 medium which I just got from tradesy.com.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-grapefruit-pink-1731553/


----------



## Elliespurse

devuska2009 said:


> Hi Please kindly take a look of this bag Ps1 medium which I just got from tradesy.com.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-grapefruit-pink-1731553/



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp. Post pics when you gets it.


----------



## aong

Hello

I have searched this item number "131485156579" and found nothing thus may I ask for an authentication,please?

tem: Proenza Schouler Black PS1 
Listing number: 131485156579
Seller: daafto75
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131485156579?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you so much for your help


----------



## jp23

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you again! [emoji92][emoji178]


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hello
> 
> I have searched this item number "131485156579" and found nothing thus may I ask for an authentication,please?
> 
> tem: Proenza Schouler Black PS1
> Listing number: 131485156579
> Seller: daafto75
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131485156579?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you so much for your help



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## kimonouser

Hi,
Can someone please help me with this? Is this an authentic bag worth purchasing?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-black-2200856/?tref=m_seller

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

kimonouser said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me with this? Is this an authentic bag worth purchasing?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-black-2200856/?tref=m_seller
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made In Italy + closeup pics of the front and back.


----------



## aong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you for your help.

I have asked the seller but she has not sent me additional photos yet, sadly the listist already ended. Thus I had to let it go away. T___T


----------



## monicaaaaa

Hi - can anyone help me authenticate this PS1 bag?

I'm new in here, and this is my first post, so forgive me if i'm making any mistakes. 


http://online.auktionsverket.se/150...essenger-bag-ps1-medium/?sok=proenza+schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

monicaaaaa said:


> Hi - can anyone help me authenticate this PS1 bag?
> 
> I'm new in here, and this is my first post, so forgive me if i'm making any mistakes.
> 
> 
> http://online.auktionsverket.se/150...essenger-bag-ps1-medium/?sok=proenza+schouler



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## Bizaar

Hi ladies,

I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one. Thanks so much. 

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black leather Satchel
Listing number: 321702582880
Seller:  asnewis
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Black-leather-Satchel-/321702582880?


----------



## Elliespurse

Bizaar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on this one. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black leather Satchel
> Listing number: 321702582880
> Seller:  asnewis
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Black-leather-Satchel-/321702582880?



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places). The hang-tag seems to be missing.

This PS1 is from 2011 or older.


----------



## Seng

Hello,
Could someone help me authenticate this item? Thanks so much!!

Item: Barely Used Proenza & Schouler PS1 Leather Handbag/ Shoulder Bag 
Listing number: 161657773551   
Seller: luxurythings 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161657773551?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hello,
> Could someone help me authenticate this item? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Barely Used Proenza & Schouler PS1 Leather Handbag/ Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 161657773551
> Seller: luxurythings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161657773551?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## xfeng01

Hi ellie

Is there a thread that talks about what to look for when spotting a fake? I would love to learn more.


----------



## Elliespurse

xfeng01 said:


> Hi ellie
> 
> Is there a thread that talks about what to look for when spotting a fake? I would love to learn more.



Hi, I don't think we have a "spot fake thread" in the PS forum. It's a relatively small designer compared to LV etc. For details there's not just one to look for, it's everything in the bag.


----------



## kimonouser

can someone please give insight on this bag? Is this authentic? And whats the good price to buy? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Proenza-Schouler-handbag-5535663cc6c7956ffb00fde9

Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kimonouser said:


> can someone please give insight on this bag? Is this authentic? And whats the good price to buy?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Proenza-Schouler-handbag-5535663cc6c7956ffb00fde9
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp, backside, front and side.

I'm not sure about the price, perhaps look at completed ebay auctions?


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.




Hi! Thanks so much for the reply. Can you tell me any specific details that you know it's fake? Just want to provide a compelling case when I contact the seller and eBay. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for the reply. Can you tell me any specific details that you know it's fake? Just want to provide a compelling case when I contact the seller and eBay. Thanks so much!!



Hi, I'm sorry but we don't post details, this seller has sold fakes before though see this post AUTHENTICATE This Céline

Hope it works out.


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but we don't post details, this seller has sold fakes before though see this post AUTHENTICATE This Céline
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out.




Thank you so much for the information! Hopefully this will not be a difficult process!


----------



## vivari

*Item Name: * Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All soft leather shoulder bag Purse
*Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-soft-leather-shoulder-bag-Purse-/111653600420
*Seller:* anniecci
*Item Number:* 111653600420
*Comments:  *Thanks!


----------



## Jasmart

I saw this bag on Craigslist. It's so cheap I'm concerned. 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4988820041.html


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> *Item Name: * Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All soft leather shoulder bag Purse
> *Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Keep-All-soft-leather-shoulder-bag-Purse-/111653600420
> *Seller:* anniecci
> *Item Number:* 111653600420
> *Comments:  *Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jasmart said:


> I saw this bag on Craigslist. It's so cheap I'm concerned.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/4988820041.html



Hi, the pics are too small and only two pics (the other two are stock pics). I'd like to see larger pics of the outside, inside and stamped letters.


----------



## pookybear

Hi would someone mind checking this one for me? Tia! 

Item: Proenza Schouler taupe leather ps1 

Seller: elleng1967

Item: 171766228897

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766228897


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Hi would someone mind checking this one for me? Tia!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler taupe leather ps1
> 
> Seller: elleng1967
> 
> Item: 171766228897
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766228897



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, the metal hang-tag seems to be missing.


----------



## pookybear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, the metal hang-tag seems to be missing.




Thank you for the fast reply! I'll ask for those pics


----------



## pookybear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, the metal hang-tag seems to be missing.




Hi, they added more pics for me on the listing - would you mind checking for me? Thanks! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766228897


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Hi would someone mind checking this one for me? Tia!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler taupe leather ps1
> 
> Seller: elleng1967
> 
> Item: 171766228897
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766228897





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp. Also, the metal hang-tag seems to be missing.





pookybear said:


> Thank you for the fast reply! I'll ask for those pics





pookybear said:


> Hi, they added more pics for me on the listing - would you mind checking for me? Thanks! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766228897



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pingingpong103

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Keep All Large Leather Black Satchel
 Listing number: Item #1692509
 Seller: Stephanie C
 Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-black-1692509/
 Comments: Please authenticate and note the paint scrap off the clasp area.


----------



## Elliespurse

pingingpong103 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Keep All Large Leather Black Satchel
> Listing number: Item #1692509
> Seller: Stephanie C
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-black-1692509/
> Comments: Please authenticate and note the paint scrap off the clasp area.



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the strap metal piece.


----------



## pingingpong103

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

pingingpong103 said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Keep All Large Leather Black Satchel
> Listing number: Item #1692509
> Seller: Stephanie C
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-bag-satchel-black-1692509/
> Comments: Please authenticate and note the paint scrap off the clasp area.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the strap metal piece.





pingingpong103 said:


> Thank you.



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Congrats!!


----------



## pingingpong103

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Congrats!!


 
Thank you much Elliespurse! I knew I could count on you. You're the best!


-pingingpong103


----------



## Camssy

Please authenticate:


----------



## Elliespurse

Camssy said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> View attachment 2976365
> View attachment 2976366
> View attachment 2976367
> View attachment 2976368



Hi,  everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small and I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) and strap hardware.


----------



## pookybear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you!!!! Sorry one last question, would you know if this is smoke or gray? I'm having a really hard time figuring it out.


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Thank you!!!! Sorry one last question, would you know if this is smoke or gray? I'm having a really hard time figuring it out.



Hi, it's smoke from 2012 or 2011. The other gray PS1:s are more recent. There was a birch color earlier but it was more brown.


----------



## Camssy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi,  everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small and I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) and strap hardware.


Thank you!


----------



## Camssy

Hi Ellie,

Please see additional photo


----------



## Elliespurse

Camssy said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> View attachment 2976365
> View attachment 2976366
> View attachment 2976367
> View attachment 2976368





Elliespurse said:


> Hi,  everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small and I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) and strap hardware.





Camssy said:


> Thank you!





Camssy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Please see additional photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977097



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Camssy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Hi Ellie!

Thank you, you're a super!


----------



## craigkm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151641216404?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Hi, authenticate??


----------



## Elliespurse

craigkm said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151641216404?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Hi, authenticate??



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## cmars

Hi Ellie - would you please take a look at this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b113e1fb9

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

cmars said:


> Hi Ellie - would you please take a look at this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b113e1fb9
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## cmars

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you


----------



## kkim005

Hi Elliespurse 

Could you kindly authenticate this ps1 bag? Thank you!

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Large Smoke
Listing number: 131497663538
Seller: nudasveritas2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...wIP2MjPJlWiFCst%2FyFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comment: ebay auction has ended but I have been speaking to seller to purchase the bag if the bag is authentic thank you


----------



## soplee

Hi, can you please authenticate this PS11 for me? Thanks!! 
Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic 
Seller: frechef-2004
Item #: 131506430566
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e64e266


----------



## Elliespurse

kkim005 said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this ps1 bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1 Large Smoke
> Listing number: 131497663538
> Seller: nudasveritas2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...wIP2MjPJlWiFCst%2FyFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comment: ebay auction has ended but I have been speaking to seller to purchase the bag if the bag is authentic thank you



Hi, it's authentic. This is an older PS1 from 2011 or earlier.


----------



## Elliespurse

soplee said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this PS11 for me? Thanks!!
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic
> Seller: frechef-2004
> Item #: 131506430566
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...566?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e64e266



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped Made in Italy/PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper pocket).


----------



## kkim005

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This is an older PS1 from 2011 or earlier.



Thank you! Do you know what the diference is with this one and the current Ps1?


----------



## Elliespurse

kkim005 said:


> Thank you! Do you know what the diference is with this one and the current Ps1?



Hi, the main difference is the old lambskin leather is gorgeous (I have a 2010 smoke) but a bit sensitive to sun and rain.


----------



## kkim005

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the main difference is the old lambskin leather is gorgeous (I have a 2010 smoke) but a bit sensitive to sun and rain.



Great! Thank you the colour smoke looks to be more brown than gray.. is this the true colour or has the colour changed due to heavy use..


----------



## Elliespurse

kkim005 said:


> Great! Thank you the colour smoke looks to be more brown than gray.. is this the true colour or has the colour changed due to heavy use..



Yes the color changed to more brown easily, but it wasn't a true grey color to begin with.


----------



## kkim005

Cool thanks again


----------



## Amalie1703

Is anyone able to authenticate this ps1 medium bag: 
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/proenza-schouler-ps1-black-hardware-taske/43781318
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Amalie1703 said:


> Is anyone able to authenticate this ps1 medium bag:
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/proenza-schouler-ps1-black-hardware-taske/43781318
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, there are no pics of the bag? just the celeb pics. I would like to see closeup pics of the bag in auction. There are lots of fakes so pics is important.

The PS1 with black paint hardware is older, PS changed to gunmetal in 2012-2013.


----------



## Amalie1703

Hello purseblog!  

Can you kindly authenticate this ps1 medium bag? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121643643342?nav=SEARCH

seller: krist_goodm 

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Amalie1703 said:


> Hello purseblog!
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this ps1 medium bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121643643342?nav=SEARCH
> 
> seller: krist_goodm
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## inherforties

Hi, Elliespurse. Will you let me know if this is authentic please?

*Name*: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Black
*Seller*: kai.17
*Item #*: 111645195195
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111645195195


----------



## Elliespurse

inherforties said:


> Hi, Elliespurse. Will you let me know if this is authentic please?
> 
> *Name*: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Black
> *Seller*: kai.17
> *Item #*: 111645195195
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111645195195



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## inherforties

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




You're the best! Thanks!


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Ellie!!!  Hope you can help me with this bag.  Sorry if this is a repost...

Item: Proenza schouler women's size 13x3x10 black leather messenger cross body handbag
Listing number: 261877422203
Seller: handbagbeltsacessories 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...203?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf91c587b


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hi Ellie!!!  Hope you can help me with this bag.  Sorry if this is a repost...
> 
> Item: Proenza schouler women's size 13x3x10 black leather messenger cross body handbag
> Listing number: 261877422203
> Seller: handbagbeltsacessories
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...203?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf91c587b



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## lilikh

is it genuine?

PROENZA SCHOULER POPPY ORANGE PS1 POUCH CROSSBODY BAG $1325

371321850175

oceanblue000

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371321850175?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

For sale is an authentic PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Mini Pouch Messenger Bag in Poppy Orange (an orange red color). This stylish small messenger bag is crafted from rich leather and features the signature Proenza Schouler exterior of belts with a long adjustable cross body leather strap with brass hardware and a switch lock for the front flap. This opens to a fabric interior. This is a marvelous messenger bag, ideal for everyday essentials, from Proenza Schouler!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilikh said:


> is it genuine?
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER POPPY ORANGE PS1 POUCH CROSSBODY BAG $1325
> 
> 371321850175
> 
> oceanblue000
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371321850175?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> For sale is an authentic PROENZA SCHOULER Leather PS1 Mini Pouch Messenger Bag in Poppy Orange (an orange red color). This stylish small messenger bag is crafted from rich leather and features the signature Proenza Schouler exterior of belts with a long adjustable cross body leather strap with brass hardware and a switch lock for the front flap. This opens to a fabric interior. This is a marvelous messenger bag, ideal for everyday essentials, from Proenza Schouler!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lilikh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


ty


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


yikes!  thank you for letting me know.  :urock:


----------



## Amalie1703

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Awesome!! Thank you so much!


----------



## badhabitat03

Title proenza schouler classic ps 11 shoulder bag
Item 221765640738
Seller treasuresofnyc89
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221765640738 

Please help authenticate thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

badhabitat03 said:


> Title proenza schouler classic ps 11 shoulder bag
> Item 221765640738
> Seller treasuresofnyc89
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221765640738
> 
> Please help authenticate thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

This is the PS11 Mini Classic size, not the larger Classic.


----------



## badhabitat03

Proenza schouler tiny black ps 1
Item 221722909853
Seller mwpp4585
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221722909853 

Please help authenticate thank you Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

badhabitat03 said:


> Proenza schouler tiny black ps 1
> Item 221722909853
> Seller mwpp4585
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221722909853
> 
> Please help authenticate thank you Ellie



Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought from last chance or similar outlet.


----------



## Amalie1703

Hi!
Could you please help med authenticate this proenza schouler ps1 medium bag: 

  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201348487609 

Seller: luxannex

Sorry if it's a repost!

Thanks in advance!

- Amalie1703


----------



## Elliespurse

Amalie1703 said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help med authenticate this proenza schouler ps1 medium bag:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201348487609
> 
> Seller: luxannex
> 
> Sorry if it's a repost!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Amalie1703



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## tweet__

Hi! Could someone help me double-authenticate this bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-handbag-ps11-proenza-schouler-1620310.shtml. 

I bought it from Vestiaire Collectice and just received it. I was pretty sure from the start it is authentic, enough I bought it since I knew VC would do some sort of check on the bag (I was also on the hunt for an older model in nearly mint condition, and this one ticked those boxes). Now that I've received it I still am quite confident, but just want another opinion as well because I don't know how reliable VC and my own knowledge is  I took some other pictures as well. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

tweet__ said:


> Hi! Could someone help me double-authenticate this bag: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-handbag-ps11-proenza-schouler-1620310.shtml.
> 
> I bought it from Vestiaire Collectice and just received it. I was pretty sure from the start it is authentic, enough I bought it since I knew VC would do some sort of check on the bag (I was also on the hunt for an older model in nearly mint condition, and this one ticked those boxes). Now that I've received it I still am quite confident, but just want another opinion as well because I don't know how reliable VC and my own knowledge is  I took some other pictures as well. Thank you so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.

This could be from the first season when PS used bullhide leather. The later seasons has a little different leather texture.


----------



## azzu

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
Link:
Seller: private
Comments: I would buy this Proenza Schouler from a private seller but the lining doesn't convince me

Please Authentic this Proenza I have attached some pics please tell me if you need more. Thanks for help me


----------



## tweet__

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This could be from the first season when PS used bullhide leather. The later seasons has a little different leather texture.


Thank you so much Ellie, you're the best! The leather feels amazing and I'm in love with her already


----------



## Elliespurse

azzu said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> Link:
> Seller: private
> Comments: I would buy this Proenza Schouler from a private seller but the lining doesn't convince me
> 
> Please Authentic this Proenza I have attached some pics please tell me if you need more. Thanks for help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996646
> View attachment 2996648
> View attachment 2996649
> View attachment 2996650
> View attachment 2996651
> View attachment 2996652
> View attachment 2996653



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and stamped Made in Italy inside the bag + pic of the backside.

This looks like a re-release of the "textured" leather PS11, the old one also used a plain lining. Also, this is the smaller Mini Classic size.


----------



## azzu

Here are some requested pics


----------



## Elliespurse

azzu said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> Link:
> Seller: private
> Comments: I would buy this Proenza Schouler from a private seller but the lining doesn't convince me
> 
> Please Authentic this Proenza I have attached some pics please tell me if you need more. Thanks for help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996646
> View attachment 2996648
> View attachment 2996649
> View attachment 2996650
> View attachment 2996651
> View attachment 2996652
> View attachment 2996653





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and stamped Made in Italy inside the bag + pic of the backside.
> 
> This looks like a re-release of the "textured" leather PS11, the old one also used a plain lining. Also, this is the smaller Mini Classic size.





azzu said:


> Here are some requested pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999905
> View attachment 2999906



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## azzu

Thank You sooooooo much [emoji7]


----------



## cathead87

*Item*: Large PS1 in Burgundy
* Listing number*: 2061522 (Tradesy)
*Seller*: PLYEVER
*Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-burgundy-2061522/
*Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate? Thanks!_


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item*: Large PS1 in Burgundy
> * Listing number*: 2061522 (Tradesy)
> *Seller*: PLYEVER
> *Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-burgundy-2061522/
> *Comments*:  _Hi Ellie - Would you please authenticate? Thanks!_



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## pookybear

Hello, purchased this a few weeks back and just received - is this authentic? TIA! I can also take more pics if needed

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261871849618


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Hello, purchased this a few weeks back and just received - is this authentic? TIA! I can also take more pics if needed
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261871849618



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is the Extra Large size.


----------



## pookybear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Extra Large size.




Thanks for the quick reply! Ah, no wonder it was so huge!! It seemed off bc it had two shoulder straps...

Is this one a large then? Been trying to find a large saddle! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141667636898


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Ah, no wonder it was so huge!! It seemed off bc it had two shoulder straps...
> 
> Is this one a large then? Been trying to find a large saddle! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141667636898



Hi, it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.

This is the Extra Large size too.


----------



## Argymay

Hi Elliespurse, would you mind authenticating the following bag:

Item: PS1 pouch
Listing number: 251952883528
Seller: judiemike
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1325-Pr...her-Crossbody-Pouch-Smoke-Brown-/251952883528
Comments: the seller also provided some more photos to aid authentication, which I've attached.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, would you mind authenticating the following bag:
> 
> Item: PS1 pouch
> Listing number: 251952883528
> Seller: judiemike
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1325-Pr...her-Crossbody-Pouch-Smoke-Brown-/251952883528
> Comments: the seller also provided some more photos to aid authentication, which I've attached.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Argymay

Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, would you mind authenticating the following bag:
> 
> Item: PS1 pouch
> Listing number: 251952883528
> Seller: judiemike
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1325-Pr...her-Crossbody-Pouch-Smoke-Brown-/251952883528
> Comments: the seller also provided some more photos to aid authentication, which I've attached.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Oops sorry. Realized the additional pictures are very small. Here they are again!


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Wow thanks for the lightning quick feedback. (Didn't even need to repost the additional pics!) Really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Wow thanks for the lightning quick feedback. (Didn't even need to repost the additional pics!) Really appreciate your help!!



Thanks, for the additional pics too.


----------



## Tedteddy0910

Please authenticate this purse, Thanks 

item: Ps1 Medium
seller: henneth2
listing: 301639716570
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301639716570?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Tedteddy0910 said:


> Please authenticate this purse, Thanks
> 
> item: Ps1 Medium
> seller: henneth2
> listing: 301639716570
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301639716570?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Tedteddy0910

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## Buddhinie

Dear  Elliespurse  , Pleases , Please authenticate this bag on ebay!  
I made a offer and yet I am not sure this bag is genuine .

Item     PS1 Extra Large
listing no   121654524723
Seller   mubz_786


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121654524723?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddhinie said:


> Dear  Elliespurse  , Pleases , Please authenticate this bag on ebay!
> I made a offer and yet I am not sure this bag is genuine .
> 
> Item     PS1 Extra Large
> listing no   121654524723
> Seller   mubz_786
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121654524723?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Buddhinie

Hi there,
thanks a lot for replying me.
I will ask those images from the seller and send them to you.
Regards.


----------



## Buddhinie

Hi Elliespurse 
Please have a look at those photos .
Thank you


----------



## nya

Hi! Can I get some help authenticating this bag?

Item: Ps1 Medium Smoke
Seller: cindygenit
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-schouler-Ps1-Medium-Smoke-/151691481490


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddhinie said:


> Dear  Elliespurse  , Pleases , Please authenticate this bag on ebay!
> I made a offer and yet I am not sure this bag is genuine .
> 
> Item     PS1 Extra Large
> listing no   121654524723
> Seller   mubz_786
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121654524723?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





Buddhinie said:


> Hi there,
> thanks a lot for replying me.
> I will ask those images from the seller and send them to you.
> Regards.





Buddhinie said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> Please have a look at those photos .
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007265



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

nya said:


> Hi! Can I get some help authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item: Ps1 Medium Smoke
> Seller: cindygenit
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-schouler-Ps1-Medium-Smoke-/151691481490



Hi, it's authentic.

This PS1 was made a couple of years ago in 2011-12, perhaps sold later in the store.


----------



## nya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This PS1 was made a couple of years ago in 2011-12, perhaps sold later in the store.



Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Buddhinie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This PS1 was made a couple of years ago in 2011-12, perhaps sold later in the store.


Thank you so much angle  Ellie


----------



## Buddhinie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you Ellie. So 100% Can I be sure ?I am paranoid . once I bought fake mulberry and I could not get my money back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddhinie said:


> Thank you Ellie. So 100% Can I be sure ?I am paranoid . once I bought fake mulberry and I could not get my money back.



Yes the PS1 in the pics is authentic. The seller could send another bag but you are protected on ebay if you use PayPal. I also looked at the other PS bags from this seller and they looks ok too (need more pics though).

The Extra Large in your auction is a big bag.


----------



## Buddhinie

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the PS1 in the pics is authentic. The seller could send another bag but you are protected on ebay if you use PayPal. I also looked at the other PS bags from this seller and they looks ok too (need more pics though).
> 
> The Extra Large in your auction is a big bag.


 Thanks ever somuch . Is it too big in real?


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddhinie said:


> Thanks ever somuch . Is it too big in real?



No, just which size PS1 you prefer. There are Tiny, Medium, Large and XL sizes.


----------



## Buddhinie

Elliespurse said:


> No, just which size PS1 you prefer. There are Tiny, Medium, Large and XL sizes.


This will be my first, and I havent had any to compare. I thought to buy a big bag to fit in my books and other stuffs. Is this bag long lasting? I love the style , but it costs a fortune!!!


----------



## Seng

Hi Ellie!
Would you mind taking a look at this listing?

Item*: *PS 1 Medium
Listing number: 131522886671   
Seller: quelmonster
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-EUC-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-/131522886671?

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Would you mind taking a look at this listing?
> 
> Item*: *PS 1 Medium
> Listing number: 131522886671
> Seller: quelmonster
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-EUC-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-/131522886671?
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## Seng

elliespurse said:


> hi, this looks ok but i'd like to see a better closeup pic of the stamped ps letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> This ps1 is from 2012.


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Would you mind taking a look at this listing?
> 
> Item*: *PS 1 Medium
> Listing number: 131522886671
> Seller: quelmonster
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-EUC-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Smoke-/131522886671?
> 
> Thanks!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This PS1 is from 2012.





Seng said:


> View attachment 3012823
> 
> View attachment 3012824
> 
> View attachment 3012826
> 
> View attachment 3012828
> 
> View attachment 3012829
> 
> View attachment 3012830
> 
> View attachment 3012831
> 
> View attachment 3012832



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pookybear

Hi, would you mind authenticating? TIA! 

Item: ps1 brown large leather satchel 

Listing Number: 271745268334

Seller: pstogys

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271745268334


----------



## Elliespurse

pookybear said:


> Hi, would you mind authenticating? TIA!
> 
> Item: ps1 brown large leather satchel
> 
> Listing Number: 271745268334
> 
> Seller: pstogys
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271745268334



Hi, it's authentic. The metal hang-tag seems to be missing.


----------



## pookybear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. The metal hang-tag seems to be missing.




Thank you!!


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thanks again, Ellie!!


----------



## Mille3012

Hi Can someone please help me authenticate this Proenza schouler ps1 large?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mille3012 said:


> Hi Can someone please help me authenticate this Proenza schouler ps1 large?
> View attachment 3014977
> View attachment 3014978
> View attachment 3014979
> View attachment 3014981



Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics with the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an old bag.


----------



## Mille3012

Thank you ellie!! I Will ADD some more pictures for you  do you have Any idéa of how old it is?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mille3012 said:


> Hi Can someone please help me authenticate this Proenza schouler ps1 large?
> View attachment 3014977
> View attachment 3014978
> View attachment 3014979
> View attachment 3014981





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics with the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an old bag.





Mille3012 said:


> Thank you ellie!! I Will ADD some more pictures for you  do you have Any idéa of how old it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015040
> View attachment 3015046
> View attachment 3015047
> View attachment 3015051
> View attachment 3015053
> View attachment 3015054
> View attachment 3015062



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

This PS1 is from 2008-2010 and has been dyed black.


----------



## clamstar

Hi, just wondering if this item is authentic. Thanks!

Item: PS1 Medium Black
Listing number: 331568326369
Seller: mybazaar2014 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-BLACK-MEDIUM-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-PURSE-BAG-/331568326369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d330326e1


----------



## Elliespurse

clamstar said:


> Hi, just wondering if this item is authentic. Thanks!
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium Black
> Listing number: 331568326369
> Seller: mybazaar2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-BLACK-MEDIUM-LEATHER-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-PURSE-BAG-/331568326369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d330326e1



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Mille3012

Thank you so Much !!!


----------



## vodense

Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate these bags?

Item: PS1 medium coral
Seller: applebee1000
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291480232371?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: PS11 burgundy
Seller: buddyandselly
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301647150516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: PS1
Seller: luxurythings 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141678956987?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: PS11 mini black
Seller: hoho212 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321771039308?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
- I just won the bidding on this one, but I'm scared it's fake. She's selling several Proenza bags, can you check her out? I can see that she offers full refund plus the bag comes with tags. It's just weird (from my perspective) to have 3 brand new proenzas and selling them all at the same time.


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item: PS11 mini black
> Seller: hoho212
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321771039308?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> - I just won the bidding on this one, but I'm scared it's fake. She's selling several Proenza bags, can you check her out? I can see that she offers full refund plus the bag comes with tags. It's just weird (from my perspective) to have 3 brand new proenzas and selling them all at the same time.



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy + stamped PS letters under the flap + underside of the bag.

(I'll reply to one listing at the time)


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item: PS1
> Seller: luxurythings
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141678956987?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item: PS11 burgundy
> Seller: buddyandselly
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301647150516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters under the flap, on the front of the bag.

It's an older PS11.


----------



## Elliespurse

vodense said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> Item: PS1 medium coral
> Seller: applebee1000
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291480232371?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's authentic.

This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## vodense

Elliespurse said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> This PS1 is from 2012.


Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## shasha111730

Hi, I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this bag. If you need more pictures please let me know and I can take some. Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

shasha111730 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this bag. If you need more pictures please let me know and I can take some. Thanks in advance



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (shown in your last pic) + strap hardware. Do you have the metal hang-tag?

It's an Extra Large PS1 in Chocolate color from fall 2010, see pic here: PS1 SATCHEL reference thread


----------



## shasha111730

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (shown in your last pic) + strap hardware. Do you have the metal hang-tag?
> 
> It's an Extra Large PS1 in Chocolate color from fall 2010, see pic here: PS1 SATCHEL reference thread


Thank you so much, there is no metal tag. Here are some more pictures if you need any more please let me know. Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

shasha111730 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this bag. If you need more pictures please let me know and I can take some. Thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (shown in your last pic) + strap hardware. Do you have the metal hang-tag?
> 
> It's an Extra Large PS1 in Chocolate color from fall 2010, see pic here: PS1 SATCHEL reference thread





shasha111730 said:


> Thank you so much, there is no metal tag. Here are some more pictures if you need any more please let me know. Thanks again



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The metal hang-tag was often lost because it was removable.


----------



## shasha111730

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The metal hang-tag was often lost because it was removable.


Thank you so much


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Thanks for checking this one out!

Item: PS11 Classic in Black
Seller: littletreasures
link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/proenza-schouler-bags-shoulder-bags-52350


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Thanks for checking this one out!
> 
> Item: PS11 Classic in Black
> Seller: littletreasures
> link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/post/proenza-schouler-bags-shoulder-bags-52350



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better pics of the inside (is there a chip/tag in one of the seams?) + hardware on the front and back.


----------



## ayumiken

Please authenticate

ItemS1 Large 201049188
Listing: 201049185
Link: http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-201049185.html

Cheers


----------



## Elliespurse

ayumiken said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> ItemS1 Large 201049188
> Listing: 201049185
> Link: http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-201049185.html
> 
> Cheers



Hi, Barneys bags are authentic but the pics they are using for this PS1 are from 2010.


----------



## Buddhinie

Hi Ellie,
I received the bag but there are no stamps on zipper and no stamps on the strap  buckles . Is the  bag is authentic? I saw other bags does have stamps on zipper and on buckles.
Thank you in advance .


----------



## Elliespurse

Buddhinie said:


> Hi Ellie,
> I received the bag but there are no stamps on zipper and no stamps on the strap  buckles . Is the  bag is authentic? I saw other bags does have stamps on zipper and on buckles.
> Thank you in advance .



Hi, yes the stamps were replaced by the new style in fall 2013. Your bag should not have the old style stamps/logos.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Buddhinie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes the stamps were replaced by the new style in fall 2013. Your bag should not have the old style stamps/logos.
> 
> Congrats on your PS1


Thanks again Ellie .


----------



## lilikh

hello
is it genuine PROENZA SCHOULER?
Item Name: WOMENS PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER HAND BAG
Listing number:141679438765
Seller name or ID: hammerabc
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PROEN...3D381280971129
Comments:
WOMENS PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER HAND BAG . 8 X 9. HANDEL 26 . . IN EXCELLENT CONDITION .ow


----------



## Elliespurse

lilikh said:


> hello
> is it genuine PROENZA SCHOULER?
> Item Name: WOMENS PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER HAND BAG
> Listing number:141679438765
> Seller name or ID: hammerabc
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PROEN...3D381280971129
> Comments:
> WOMENS PROENZA SCHOULER BLACK LEATHER HAND BAG . 8 X 9. HANDEL 26 . . IN EXCELLENT CONDITION .ow



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141679438765


----------



## ADM90

Hi could you help me with this bag
Thanks 

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1
Listing number: 141678956987
Seller: Luxurythings
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141678956987?nav=SEARCH
Comments: xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

ADM90 said:


> Hi could you help me with this bag
> Thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1
> Listing number: 141678956987
> Seller: Luxurythings
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141678956987?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: xxxx



Hi, this is fake. It's the third fake from this seller we looked at, see posts 5621/5738


----------



## plastictresses

Hi, I've been offered a PS1 Medium bag in mustard for trades. 
What kind of photos should I request from the seller for authentication purpose?


----------



## Elliespurse

plastictresses said:


> Hi, I've been offered a PS1 Medium bag in mustard for trades.
> What kind of photos should I request from the seller for authentication purpose?



Hi, the pics needs to be clear and not blurry. Overview pics: front, back, sides, underside. Closeup pics: strap hardware, stamped PS letters inside the bag and the second place on the leather tab inside the pocket, logo on the fold-over clasp.

Good luck.


----------



## heyvictoria

Please help authenticate this bag!

http://tinypic.com/r/o7sl4y/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2ibj33b/8
http://tinypic.com/r/34smrg1/8

Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

heyvictoria said:


> Please help authenticate this bag!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/o7sl4y/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2ibj33b/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/34smrg1/8
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters (2 places, in the bag and in the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1 from 2012 or earlier.


----------



## flirtsy

Item Name: proenza schouler ps1 in blue suede
Listing number:271890124063
Seller name or ID: breakfastattiffany2014
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-schouler-/271890124063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4dea0d1f

can you help? i'm sure other pics are needed..let me know what to request!


----------



## Elliespurse

flirtsy said:


> Item Name: proenza schouler ps1 in blue suede
> Listing number:271890124063
> Seller name or ID: breakfastattiffany2014
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-schouler-/271890124063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4dea0d1f
> 
> can you help? i'm sure other pics are needed..let me know what to request!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters (2 places, in the bag and in the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## plastictresses

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics needs to be clear and not blurry. Overview pics: front, back, sides, underside. Closeup pics: strap hardware, stamped PS letters inside the bag and the second place on the leather tab inside the pocket, logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Good luck.



In the end, I didn't went with the trade. Couldn't picture me with a mustard yellow bag. Hope to eventually get the PS1 medium satchel though. 

Thanks so much for the reply


----------



## lilikh

hello
is it genuine proenza schouler?


*item name*:NWT Proenza Schouler Tiny PS1 Black Lux Leather Satchel Bag
*Listing number*:221796515693
*Seller name or ID*:brincbet 
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a41a3f6d
*Comments:*RETAIL:$1475+Tax  Still in department stores!


----------



## Elliespurse

lilikh said:


> hello
> is it genuine proenza schouler?
> 
> 
> *item name*:NWT Proenza Schouler Tiny PS1 Black Lux Leather Satchel Bag
> *Listing number*:221796515693
> *Seller name or ID*:brincbet
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a41a3f6d
> *Comments:*RETAIL:$1475+Tax  Still in department stores!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## flirtsy

seller doesn't respond to your asking for new pics...suspicious. this always happens to me! happened on vestiaire as well


----------



## CatPaw

Hi,
just wanted to know if you guys think this is authentic? Kind of a PS newbie so appreciate any & all help!

Item name: PS1 Medium Python Striped Canvas Bag 
Seller: nyc122
Item #: 181758699738
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Python-Striped-Canvas-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-1850/181758699738?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D1e5c193162444a428210bd9b9d7124df%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181767835865&rt=nc

Found another one by a seller that a thread search has proven authentic before.
But it doesn't come with a dust bag (and no room for price negotiation.) 
Any comments on which one you guys think would be a better buy (if both authentic) are also appreciated (although I know not the point of the thread necessarily)

Item: PS1 medium Python Striped canvas
Seller: bluemateo
Item#: 181767835865  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181767835865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

CatPaw said:


> Hi,
> just wanted to know if you guys think this is authentic? Kind of a PS newbie so appreciate any & all help!
> 
> Item name: PS1 Medium Python Striped Canvas Bag
> Seller: nyc122
> Item #: 181758699738
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Python-Striped-Canvas-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-1850/181758699738?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D1e5c193162444a428210bd9b9d7124df%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181767835865&rt=nc



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Thank you - will attempt to ask for those pics!

Any opinion on the second seller I found by any chance?


----------



## Elliespurse

CatPaw said:


> Hi,
> just wanted to know if you guys think this is authentic? Kind of a PS newbie so appreciate any & all help!
> 
> Found another one by a seller that a thread search has proven authentic before.
> But it doesn't come with a dust bag (and no room for price negotiation.)
> Any comments on which one you guys think would be a better buy (if both authentic) are also appreciated (although I know not the point of the thread necessarily)
> 
> Item: PS1 medium Python Striped canvas
> Seller: bluemateo
> Item#: 181767835865
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181767835865?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Supposedly I can expect the requested pics in a few hours when seller gets home! Crossing my fingers & will upload!


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



That's what the seller sent - while also offering to send more. Not sure if those are exactly what you had in mind etc - I basically copied and pasted what pics you'd like to see when requesting them so...not sure if I was clear enough despite that.


----------



## Elliespurse

CatPaw said:


> Hi,
> just wanted to know if you guys think this is authentic? Kind of a PS newbie so appreciate any & all help!
> 
> Item name: PS1 Medium Python Striped Canvas Bag
> Seller: nyc122
> Item #: 181758699738
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Python-Striped-Canvas-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-1850/181758699738?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D1e5c193162444a428210bd9b9d7124df%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181767835865&rt=nc





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





CatPaw said:


> That's what the seller sent - while also offering to send more. Not sure if those are exactly what you had in mind etc - I basically copied and pasted what pics you'd like to see when requesting them so...not sure if I was clear enough despite that.



Hi and thanks for the pics, they are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, they are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.



Apparently the bag is originally from theREALREAL... would you say that matters?

And again huge thanks for taking another look for me & replying!


----------



## Elliespurse

CatPaw said:


> Apparently the bag is originally from theREALREAL... would you say that matters?
> 
> And again huge thanks for taking another look for me & replying!



I'm just looking at the pics listed by the seller, and by providing more pics hopefully the seller owns the bag.


----------



## CatPaw

Elliespurse said:


> I'm just looking at the pics listed by the seller, and by providing more pics hopefully the seller owns the bag.


I do believe she does - I think it's just that that's where she got the bag from originally.


----------



## badhabitat03

Please help authenticate

item 271898915743
listing Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Saddle 100% Authentic
seller thesophisticated
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4e70339f


Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

badhabitat03 said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> item 271898915743
> listing Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Saddle 100% Authentic
> seller thesophisticated
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4e70339f
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (see pic below for the location) or cloth tag in the seam.


----------



## badhabitat03

Item Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Beige Dusty rose tone Leather Shoulder Bag


Listing 321780589321
Seller lacienegajewelryloan
Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321780589321&globalID=EBAY-US 

Please help with the above as well. Thanks! 

Hi Ellie, I don't see the made in Italy stamp. What does it look like? Do all ps11 mini have the stamp?


----------



## Elliespurse

badhabitat03 said:


> Item Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Beige Dusty rose tone Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Listing 321780589321
> Seller lacienegajewelryloan
> Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321780589321&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Please help with the above as well. Thanks!
> 
> Hi Ellie, I don't see the made in Italy stamp. What does it look like? Do all ps11 mini have the stamp?



Hi, it's authentic.

Some of the newer PS11 has the cloth tag/card with made in italy instead, so this one is ok.


----------



## xhb

Hi ladies,
I purchased this PS1 Pochette from a thrift store and I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating it.
Please let me know if there are any additional photos you would need me to upload.
Thank you in advance!

Item: PS1 Pochette


----------



## Seng

Hi Ellie! 
Hoping you wouldn't mind looking at this purse.  I know I should've checked with you first but didnt have time before the auction was ending. Hopefully it looks good!

item 261921908306 
listing Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag, Taupe, MSRP 1800
seller euadam
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS-1-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-Taupe-Msrp-1800-/261921908306

Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Hoping you wouldn't mind looking at this purse.  I know I should've checked with you first but didnt have time before the auction was ending. Hopefully it looks good!
> 
> item 261921908306
> listing Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag, Taupe, MSRP 1800
> seller euadam
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS-1-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-Taupe-Msrp-1800-/261921908306
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

xhb said:


> Hi ladies,
> I purchased this PS1 Pochette from a thrift store and I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating it.
> Please let me know if there are any additional photos you would need me to upload.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: PS1 Pochette



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on this find!


----------



## Kemmkanit

Hello everyone!

I'm a new member here and need a little help. I just received PS11 classic bag from farfetch.com

I just found the serial numbers on my bag doesn't match with an authenticity card, anyone can 

tell me, is this an authentic PS bag ?  so confused.

Thank you so much,


----------



## Elliespurse

Kemmkanit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a new member here and need a little help. I just received PS11 classic bag from farfetch.com
> 
> I just found the serial numbers on my bag doesn't match with an authenticity card, anyone can
> 
> tell me, is this an authentic PS bag ?  so confused.
> 
> Thank you so much,



Hi, it's authentic. The numbers doesn't always match so this is ok.

Welcome to the forums and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## Kemmkanit

Thank you so much &#128536;


----------



## Elsbeth_

I don't even have these cards and one of my bags was bought at their NYC store so def. not fake.


----------



## xhb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on this find!


thank you!


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.




Thanks Ellie! Will post when I receive it


----------



## aong

Hello Ellie please help authenticating this one

item : 301659873787
listing Proenza Schouler large black/used

 seller  lowel_jos
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/301659873787?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hello Ellie please help authenticating this one
> 
> item : 301659873787
> listing Proenza Schouler large black/used
> 
> seller  lowel_jos
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/301659873787?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thank you



Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside of the bag with the stamped PS letters on the leather tab + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware. The metal hang-tag seems to be missing and some pics looks like another bag.


----------



## j3ss

Hi,

I just purchase a backpack from Ruelala and this will be my first Proenza Schouler bag. Can you please help me authenticate this backpack?

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large Courier Backpack (Rose color)
Seller: Ruelala
Comments: The hardware on the fold over clasp and the one on the shoulder straps seems like different material to me. The one on the shoulder straps look more aged/rubbed/scratch to me. 

Thank you for your time! 

j3ss


----------



## j3ss

Sorry for making this into several posts. this page didn't let me upload more than one picture in one post.


----------



## j3ss

And here's the last one. Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

j3ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchase a backpack from Ruelala and this will be my first Proenza Schouler bag. Can you please help me authenticate this backpack?
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large Courier Backpack (Rose color)
> Seller: Ruelala
> Comments: The hardware on the fold over clasp and the one on the shoulder straps seems like different material to me. The one on the shoulder straps look more aged/rubbed/scratch to me.
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> j3ss





j3ss said:


> Sorry for making this into several posts. this page didn't let me upload more than one picture in one post.





j3ss said:


> And here's the last one. Thanks



Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.

Congrats!  I think the hardware looks more or less the same, some areas usually are a bit more aged.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, please can you take a look at this for me?

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Large In Violet
Item no: 261929767933
Seller: l_b79
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Ps1-Large-In-Violet/261929767933

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

fancypants7 said:


> Hi, please can you take a look at this for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Large In Violet
> Item no: 261929767933
> Seller: l_b79
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Ps1-Large-In-Violet/261929767933
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + strap hardware + overview of the backside of the bag.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there,
I'd so appreciate if you took a look at this bag to see if authentic
Item: PS1
Ebay item 171832049059
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2801fcfda3




Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Rockerchic said:


> Hi there,
> I'd so appreciate if you took a look at this bag to see if authentic
> Item: PS1
> Ebay item 171832049059
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2801fcfda3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi, could you check this bag for me please. 

Item               PS11 Gunmetal Grey
eBay number 221802591660
Seller             paulywalsh2
Link               www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221802591660

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, could you check this bag for me please.
> 
> Item               PS11 Gunmetal Grey
> eBay number 221802591660
> Seller             paulywalsh2
> Link               www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221802591660
> 
> Thank you



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy or cloth tag.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy or cloth tag.



Wow, thanks for the quick response!
I'll email the seller about that, thanks again.


----------



## lilikh

hello-is it genuine? :
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Suede Bag
Listing number:252002071350
Seller name or ID:zsydorov89
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252002071350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

lilikh said:


> hello-is it genuine? :
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Suede Bag
> Listing number:252002071350
> Seller name or ID:zsydorov89
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252002071350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello!

I'm new to Proenza, but just picked myself up this Keep All from a consignment boutique (they advertised it as a Large, but it seems to be a Small, it's about 15" wide). 

May I kindly ask your help with authentication? 






















If there are any other photos you need, I'll gladly provide. Many thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to Proenza, but just picked myself up this Keep All from a consignment boutique (they advertised it as a Large, but it seems to be a Small, it's about 15" wide).
> 
> May I kindly ask your help with authentication?
> 
> View attachment 3043588
> 
> View attachment 3043589
> 
> View attachment 3043590
> 
> View attachment 3043591
> 
> View attachment 3043592
> 
> View attachment 3043593
> 
> View attachment 3043595
> 
> View attachment 3043596
> 
> View attachment 3043597
> 
> View attachment 3043598
> 
> 
> If there are any other photos you need, I'll gladly provide. Many thanks!!



Hi, it's authentic. (the pics are ok as it is)

and Congrats!!  It's gorgeous! - You could see the measurements in the Keep all reference thread (see the ref library sub above).


----------



## phattshan

Hi there, getting one of the following bags for my girl friend, would u please authenticate them please.. So that I wouldnt turn the surprise into a frustration.  THANKS~~~~~~~

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Brown Extra Large XL PS1
Listing number: 261934414503
Seller: styleup71
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261934414503?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: is the listed price fair?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Brown Extra Large XL PS1
Listing number: 321773465492
Seller: redbea000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321773465492?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: is the listed price fair?


----------



## Elliespurse

phattshan said:


> Hi there, getting one of the following bags for my girl friend, would u please authenticate them please.. So that I wouldnt turn the surprise into a frustration.  THANKS~~~~~~~
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Brown Extra Large XL PS1
> Listing number: 261934414503
> Seller: styleup71
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261934414503?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: is the listed price fair?



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from around 2011.

(I post listings in separate posts)


----------



## Elliespurse

phattshan said:


> Hi there, getting one of the following bags for my girl friend, would u please authenticate them please.. So that I wouldnt turn the surprise into a frustration.  THANKS~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Brown Extra Large XL PS1
> Listing number: 321773465492
> Seller: redbea000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321773465492?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: is the listed price fair?



It's authentic. Note the missing pin for the fold-over clasp and the metal hang-tag seems to be missing on both bags.

The missing pin means the bag can't be lifted by the handle.


----------



## phattshan

Thank u so much~


----------



## vivari

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather Medium Tote Crossbody $1695
Listing number: 151723938028
Seller: mel1697homer
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIThttp://r.ebay.com/fCKxnH
Comments: The title says tote but this looks to be the medium PS1 bag?

Item: women purple proenza schoulder purse
Listing number: 151723938028
Seller: porr_vero
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181783703140
Comments: The title's not too clear on this one either. Is it possible to identify what size this is?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather Medium Tote Crossbody $1695
> Listing number: 151723938028
> Seller: mel1697homer
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIThttp://r.ebay.com/fCKxnH
> Comments: The title says tote but this looks to be the medium PS1 bag?



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2012, it's the medium size.

(I post listings in separate posts)


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Item: women purple proenza schoulder purse
> Listing number: 151723938028
> Seller: porr_vero
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181783703140
> Comments: The title's not too clear on this one either. Is it possible to identify what size this is?
> 
> Thanks so much!



This is fake.

item number: 181783703140

Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181783703140


----------



## kerryisntreal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. (the pics are ok as it is)
> 
> and Congrats!!  It's gorgeous! - You could see the measurements in the Keep all reference thread (see the ref library sub above).


Thank you!!! Super excited to use her 

And I'm totally in love with the color.  It's a little darker IRL, and nice and rich and ohhh so soft


----------



## rrrumrum

Hi ladies!

Looking to purchase tonight so help is much appreciated!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-black-3798556/?tref=category


----------



## Elliespurse

rrrumrum said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Looking to purchase tonight so help is much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-black-3798556/?tref=category



Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letter + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + zipper pull.

The first pic looks like a newer bag than the last.


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.




Hi Ellie! 
Here is a picture of the clasp. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Seng said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Hoping you wouldn't mind looking at this purse.  I know I should've checked with you first but didnt have time before the auction was ending. Hopefully it looks good!
> 
> item 261921908306
> listing Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag, Taupe, MSRP 1800
> seller euadam
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS-1-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-Taupe-Msrp-1800-/261921908306
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





Seng said:


> Thanks Ellie! Will post when I receive it





Seng said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Here is a picture of the clasp. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046485



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  It's a gorgeous PS1!


----------



## Seng

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats!!  It's a gorgeous PS1!




So happy to hear those magic words from you  thanks again!!


----------



## rrrumrum

Hi again! I havent received a message back yet. In the meantime, do you mind looking at this one? Also, is there any way I can learn to authenticate or are there things for me to look for? I'm so scared of getting a fake and paying for a lower quality item especially since this bag is my first designer purchase (to be!) 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23537390ec


----------



## Elliespurse

rrrumrum said:


> Hi again! I havent received a message back yet. In the meantime, do you mind looking at this one? Also, is there any way I can learn to authenticate or are there things for me to look for? I'm so scared of getting a fake and paying for a lower quality item especially since this bag is my first designer purchase (to be!)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...028?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23537390ec



Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2012.

*Item Name:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather Medium Tote Crossbody $1695
*Item Number:* 151723938028
*Seller ID:* mel1697homer
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/151723938028

I looked at this bag on previous page, see post #5815


For authenticating there's no easy way, it's more about following the brand and owning some of the PS bags. You also have to be prepared for new types of fakes on the market. The auctions we looked at in this thread are getting better, in the past it was 50/50 real/fakes. I listed every auction in a spreadsheet, see the green link in my signature.


----------



## LoeweAddict

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This PS1 is from 2012.



Hi Ellie, im wondering if you've made a mistake in authentication for this particular listing. I have reasons to believe that this may be a fake as i have seen the same pictures on a replica site reviewing this very bag. I know i'm new to forum but in all good faith i can't bear to sit and watch people buy a replica thinking its real. Not sure if i can post the link here, let me know.


----------



## Elliespurse

LoeweAddict said:


> Hi Ellie, im wondering if you've made a mistake in authentication for this particular listing. I have reasons to believe that this may be a fake as i have seen the same pictures on a replica site reviewing this very bag. I know i'm new to forum but in all good faith i can't bear to sit and watch people buy a replica thinking its real. Not sure if i can post the link here, let me know.



Hi and welcome, and thanks for posting. We just give our opinions here as longtime collectors and owners of the bags we are specializing in. This bags is authentic in my opinion, but I'm only looking at the pictures presented.


----------



## Kitnac

Hi,

I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Lux from Bluefly.com, I just want to make sure that it is 100% authentic right? And has anyone had any problem with Bluefly before?

Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Schouler-black-leather-PS1-Tiny-Lux-satchel/p/345927501/detail.fly

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kitnac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Lux from Bluefly.com, I just want to make sure that it is 100% authentic right? And has anyone had any problem with Bluefly before?
> 
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Schouler-black-leather-PS1-Tiny-Lux-satchel/p/345927501/detail.fly
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's just authentic stock pics on BlueFly. You could take your own pics and post here when it arrives if you want. All PS bags on BlueFly has been authentic so far.

Congrats on your PS1 Tiny!


----------



## cat_shmer

Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Suede Satchel
Item Number: PRO22418
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-121

I will include pictures since you may need to have an account with TheRealReal to view the purse. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

cat_shmer said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Suede Satchel
> Item Number: PRO22418
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-121
> 
> I will include pictures since you may need to have an account with TheRealReal to view the purse. Thanks so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## sekaisinner

Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one?

Proenza PS1 Brown Satchel
Listing number: 111708749045
Seller: han_ki5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111708749045?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Elliespurse

sekaisinner said:


> Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Proenza PS1 Brown Satchel
> Listing number: 111708749045
> Seller: han_ki5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111708749045?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## NanziLim

Hi Ellie,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

NanziLim said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## sanzo_reload

Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?

Proenza PS1 Black Satchel
Listing number: l298608174
Seller: kyoyuu_japan
Link: http://page22.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l298608174

Thanks in advance!! =)


----------



## Elliespurse

sanzo_reload said:


> Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?
> 
> Proenza PS1 Black Satchel
> Listing number: l298608174
> Seller: kyoyuu_japan
> Link: http://page22.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l298608174
> 
> Thanks in advance!! =)



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sanzo_reload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Hi, thanks a lot for the verification!


----------



## DiJe40

Please..can you authenticate this bag?
Ps1 in military
Seller : a-hidden-treasure
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151740237335&globalID=EBAY-NLBE 
Thank in advance [emoji2]


----------



## Elliespurse

DiJe40 said:


> Please..can you authenticate this bag?
> Ps1 in military
> Seller : a-hidden-treasure
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151740237335&globalID=EBAY-NLBE
> Thank in advance [emoji2]



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).


----------



## DiJe40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).




Got the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

DiJe40 said:


> Please..can you authenticate this bag?
> Ps1 in military
> Seller : a-hidden-treasure
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151740237335&globalID=EBAY-NLBE
> Thank in advance [emoji2]





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).





DiJe40 said:


> Got the pics
> View attachment 3062456
> View attachment 3062461
> View attachment 3062462



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## DiJe40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you very much [emoji2][emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## DiJe40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




A little question..have comparison pics of the authenticated bag and one from PS.com..has the zipper changed over the years?
Do you know from what year the bag is?


----------



## Elliespurse

DiJe40 said:


> A little question..have comparison pics of the authenticated bag and one from PS.com..has the zipper changed over the years?
> Do you know from what year the bag is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063286
> View attachment 3063287



Hi, the logos were removed for fall 2013, and this bag could be from 2012.


----------



## DiJe40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the logos were removed for fall 2013, and this bag could be from 2012.




Thank you very much, Ellie [emoji2]


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie, I'd greatly appreciate your opinion on this PS11--

Item:  PS11 Chain Wallet in Eggplant
Seller:  thenickelseats
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271928261084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Thank you, Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I'd greatly appreciate your opinion on this PS11--
> 
> Item:  PS11 Chain Wallet in Eggplant
> Seller:  thenickelseats
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271928261084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Thank you, Ellie!



Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small and blurry. I'd like to see better pics of the outside with stamped PS letters, backside and good closeup pics of the inside with made in Italy.


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks, Ellie.  Here are the pictures.  Do you recognize this purple color?  When is it from?


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I'd greatly appreciate your opinion on this PS11--
> 
> Item:  PS11 Chain Wallet in Eggplant
> Seller:  thenickelseats
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271928261084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Thank you, Ellie!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small and blurry. I'd like to see better pics of the outside with stamped PS letters, backside and good closeup pics of the inside with made in Italy.





serenityneow said:


> Thanks, Ellie.  Here are the pictures.  Do you recognize this purple color?  When is it from?
> 
> View attachment 3065047
> View attachment 3065048
> View attachment 3065050



Hi and thanks for the pics, they are small but everything looks ok so far. I'd like to see a large closeup pic of the inside of the bag.

This bag is probably from fall 2013 with the new style logo. Note the snap closure, compare with the newer twist closure here: Proenza Schouler SLG (Small Leather Goods) reference thread


----------



## serenityneow

Many thanks, here are pictures of the interior.  The seller says it is a friend's bag, who worked for PS last summer, and that it may have been used as a display item.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Many thanks, here are pictures of the interior.  The seller says it is a friend's bag, who worked for PS last summer, and that it may have been used as a display item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065734
> View attachment 3065735
> View attachment 3065736
> View attachment 3065738



The pics are getting smaller.. I'd need the same in larger size. Perhaps you are only attaching the thumbnails?


----------



## serenityneow

Trying again -- hopefully these appear larger.  Also, FYI, the seller does not have the tags.


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Trying again -- hopefully these appear larger.  Also, FYI, the seller does not have the tags.
> 
> View attachment 3065757
> View attachment 3065759
> View attachment 3065760
> View attachment 3065761



Thanks, the pics are a bit better. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped letters at the red arrow below,


----------



## serenityneow

Well, this is unexpected.  Thoughts?


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I'd greatly appreciate your opinion on this PS11--
> 
> Item:  PS11 Chain Wallet in Eggplant
> Seller:  thenickelseats
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271928261084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Thank you, Ellie!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, the pics are a bit better. I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped letters at the red arrow below,
> View attachment 3065779





serenityneow said:


> Well, this is unexpected.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3065931



Hi and thanks for the new pics, it's authentic.

I've seen these stamped letters before.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Ellie .


----------



## intrigue

Item: Proenza Pochette Clutch
Purchased: from Consignment 
History: Purchased this pre-owned from online consignment. Hoping to authenticate with your assistance, TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

intrigue said:


> Item: Proenza Pochette Clutch
> Purchased: from Consignment
> History: Purchased this pre-owned from online consignment. Hoping to authenticate with your assistance, TIA
> 
> View attachment 3067580
> 
> View attachment 3067581
> 
> View attachment 3067582
> 
> View attachment 3067583
> 
> View attachment 3067584
> 
> View attachment 3067585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067586
> 
> View attachment 3067587
> 
> View attachment 3067588
> 
> View attachment 3067589



Hi, it's authentic. This Pochette is from 2009-2010.

and Congrats!!


----------



## intrigue

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. This Pochette is from 2009-2010.
> 
> and Congrats!!



Thanks so much!  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## cococho

Hi Ellie, 

Just wanted to say thank you for being so helpful in this thread for the past few years, we all really appreciate all your help! 

Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler Ps1 Tiny
Link of pictures: http://imgur.com/a/09j1J#0
Comments: Most of it looked pretty good to me, but I'm no expert on Proenza Schouler so just wanted to be sure! 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

cococho said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for being so helpful in this thread for the past few years, we all really appreciate all your help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler Ps1 Tiny
> Link of pictures: http://imgur.com/a/09j1J#0
> Comments: Most of it looked pretty good to me, but I'm no expert on Proenza Schouler so just wanted to be sure!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole in the pocket means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.

and Thanks!


----------



## cococho

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole in the pocket means it was bought at last chance or similar outlet.
> 
> and Thanks!



Yay! Thank you so much! I was wondering what that little hole was, so that bit of info is very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate this bag

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181807964015?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

181807964015
Seller juulciggaar

Thxs


----------



## Elliespurse

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181807964015?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 181807964015
> Seller juulciggaar
> 
> Thxs



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi Ellie,

Can you please take a look at this one?

Item: DESIGNER PROENZA SCHOULER LADIES LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDER STYLE MEDIUM DAY BAG
Item no: 361341761014
Seller: blondey32
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DESIGNER-...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5421a5b5f6

Thanks so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

fancypants7 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this one?
> 
> Item: DESIGNER PROENZA SCHOULER LADIES LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDER STYLE MEDIUM DAY BAG
> Item no: 361341761014
> Seller: blondey32
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DESIGNER-...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5421a5b5f6
> 
> Thanks so much.



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## fancypants7

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thanks Ellie!


----------



## sanzo_reload

Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?

Proenza PS1 Suede Satchel
Listing number: p478491922
Seller: tb_tokyobrand
Link: http://page12.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p478491922

Are there enough pictures provided by the seller for authentication? 
Let me know. Thanks in advance!! =)


----------



## Elliespurse

sanzo_reload said:


> Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?
> 
> Proenza PS1 Suede Satchel
> Listing number: p478491922
> Seller: tb_tokyobrand
> Link: http://page12.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p478491922
> 
> Are there enough pictures provided by the seller for authentication?
> Let me know. Thanks in advance!! =)



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, it looks like the hang-tag is repaired?


----------



## khoops

hi Ellie.. can u pls help authenticate this PS1? seller said its lambskin.. will it be hard to care for lambskin? thks in advance..


----------



## khoops

sorry I hv to post a few times.. it won't let me load more than 1 pic at a time..


----------



## khoops

hang tag


----------



## khoops

inner zipper


----------



## khoops

interior


----------



## khoops

exterior


----------



## Elliespurse

khoops said:


> hi Ellie.. can u pls help authenticate this PS1? seller said its lambskin.. will it be hard to care for lambskin? thks in advance..





khoops said:


> sorry I hv to post a few times.. it won't let me load more than 1 pic at a time..





khoops said:


> exterior



Hi, it's authentic.

Yes most of the PS1:s are lambskin, this Saddle color could be a bit easier to care for than the brighter colors. You could use a spray like Collonil from the Mulberry store or the Apple garde rain and stain protector.


----------



## khoops

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Yes most of the PS1:s are lambskin, this Saddle color could be a bit easier to care for than the brighter colors. You could use a spray like Collonil from the Mulberry store or the Apple garde rain and stain protector.




thanks a million Ellie!! what would we PS noobs do without u? hugs!


----------



## shabbychic3

Hi Ellie-

Here are more pictures of the bag


----------



## shabbychic3

Here's a pic of the hardware


----------



## Elliespurse

shabbychic3 said:
			
		

> Hi Ellie-
> 
> Do you think you could authenticate this bag? It was originally yellow and the previous owner dyed it black.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252028993375?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you so much!





shabbychic3 said:


> Hi Ellie-
> 
> Here are more pictures of the bag





shabbychic3 said:


> Here's a pic of the hardware



Hi and thanks for the pics, they are not perfect but this PS1 should be authentic.


----------



## bagobsessed1234

Item: New Proenza SCHOULER ps 11 mini classic bag white textured leather
Listing number: 261976655131
Seller: prudenceprym
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-PROE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: hi ladies, would you please authenticate this for me. the bag came without a authenticity card.
THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!

I


----------



## Elliespurse

bagobsessed1234 said:


> Item: New Proenza SCHOULER ps 11 mini classic bag white textured leather
> Listing number: 261976655131
> Seller: prudenceprym
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-PROE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: hi ladies, would you please authenticate this for me. the bag came without a authenticity card.
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!
> 
> I



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## bagobsessed1234

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thank you sooo much lovely for you super quick reply! Its good to finally join!! Been reading this for ages but not get involved. xxxxxxx


----------



## sanzo_reload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, it looks like the hang-tag is repaired?



Hi Ellie, sorry for the late reply. Had to wait for the seller to send me the pictures.
Attached are the pictures. Thank you so much for your help! >_<


----------



## Elliespurse

sanzo_reload said:


> Hi all, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?
> 
> Proenza PS1 Suede Satchel
> Listing number: p478491922
> Seller: tb_tokyobrand
> Link: http://page12.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p478491922
> 
> Are there enough pictures provided by the seller for authentication?
> Let me know. Thanks in advance!! =)





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (2 places) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Also, it looks like the hang-tag is repaired?





sanzo_reload said:


> Hi Ellie, sorry for the late reply. Had to wait for the seller to send me the pictures.
> Attached are the pictures. Thank you so much for your help! >_<



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## sanzo_reload

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Yay, thank you so much for your help! >_<


----------



## klarmond

Hi there - Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I purchased it on ebay and just want to make sure it's good to go!


Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
 Listing number: 121714051950
 Seller: *jjsjoe.jonfhj* 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121714051950
 Comments: Please authenticate


----------



## Elliespurse

klarmond said:


> Hi there - Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I purchased it on ebay and just want to make sure it's good to go!
> 
> 
> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 121714051950
> Seller: *jjsjoe.jonfhj*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121714051950
> Comments: Please authenticate



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## klarmond

Thanks, Elli!


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi! 

I just received this Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in textured white leather. Is it authentic? It feels really authentic and very nice. I've attached additional photos for you to look at. 

Thank you so much! 

- Frida

http://tinypic.com/r/nmfhgi/8
http://tinypic.com/r/4uvqjn/8
http://tinypic.com/r/n14ivc/8
http://tinypic.com/r/34fmex1/8
http://tinypic.com/r/9a4b9w/8
http://tinypic.com/r/o6fzvm/8
http://tinypic.com/r/qyybmx/8
http://tinypic.com/r/rhvhgl/8
http://tinypic.com/r/69fec2/8
http://tinypic.com/r/6jkfw8/8


----------



## clarissatimothy

hellooo lovely girlss, could you authenticate this baby for me?fall in love with it the firs time i saw it on instagram.....
Item Name (if you know it): proenza schouler ps 1 extra large
Link (if available): no available link unfortunately
Seller: jesscloset on instagram
Comments: 

thank u very much for your help girlsss ;-*


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just received this Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag in textured white leather. Is it authentic? It feels really authentic and very nice. I've attached additional photos for you to look at.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> - Frida
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/nmfhgi/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/4uvqjn/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/n14ivc/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/34fmex1/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/9a4b9w/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/o6fzvm/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/qyybmx/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/rhvhgl/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/69fec2/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/6jkfw8/8



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  (see this PS1 in the ref.lib here: PS1 SATCHEL reference thread)


----------



## Elliespurse

clarissatimothy said:


> hellooo lovely girlss, could you authenticate this baby for me?fall in love with it the firs time i saw it on instagram.....
> Item Name (if you know it): proenza schouler ps 1 extra large
> Link (if available): no available link unfortunately
> Seller: jesscloset on instagram
> Comments:
> 
> thank u very much for your help girlsss ;-*



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## clarissatimothy

Thanks elliespurse, will give u a pict about the stamped ps letters tomorrow when i have the bag, but so far so good right?


----------



## FridaRosendal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  (see this PS1 in the ref.lib here: PS1 SATCHEL reference thread)



Thank you, Nelli!


----------



## cathead87

*Item:* PS1 Pochette 
*Listing number:* 131556238830
*Seller:* rc-fifth-ave
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/131556238830?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 *Comments:* Hi Ellie - hopefully there are enough photos to authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item:* PS1 Pochette
> *Listing number:* 131556238830
> *Seller:* rc-fifth-ave
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/131556238830?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> *Comments:* Hi Ellie - hopefully there are enough photos to authenticate. Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sadxpig

Hi, 
Can someone please authenticate this PS 1.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 
Listing number: 201389012468
Seller: gothamfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201389012468?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sadxpig said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this PS 1.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Listing number: 201389012468
> Seller: gothamfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201389012468?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sadxpig

Thanks Ellie!


----------



## escstlu

Hi, I recently purchased a ps1 fringe medium from Tradesy and was wondering if I could get it authenticated. 
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

escstlu said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a ps1 fringe medium from Tradesy and was wondering if I could get it authenticated.
> Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see overall pics of the interior and outside, front, back.


----------



## escstlu

Here are the photos of the outside and inside, front and back.
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

escstlu said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a ps1 fringe medium from Tradesy and was wondering if I could get it authenticated.
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see overall pics of the interior and outside, front, back.





escstlu said:


> Here are the photos of the outside and inside, front and back.
> Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## escstlu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## cmdshift4

Hi! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this one that I've been looking at:


































Also is this the L or XL size? Seller is listing it as L, but I think she/he may be mistaken. Either way, is it authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

cmdshift4 said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate some help authenticating this one that I've been looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is this the L or XL size? Seller is listing it as L, but I think she/he may be mistaken. Either way, is it authentic?



Hi, it's authentic. Yes it's the Extra Large PS1 and it's from 2011-2012.


----------



## cmdshift4

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Yes it's the Extra Large PS1 and it's from 2011-2012.


Elliespurse--Thank you so much! I am really impressed by your knowledge of the Proenza bags!


----------



## setoyuilien

Item: PS11 Mini
Listing number: 141744269702
Seller: brownielover94
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...y-Wine-1695-/141744269702?hash=item21009de986


----------



## Elliespurse

setoyuilien said:


> Item: PS11 Mini
> Listing number: 141744269702
> Seller: brownielover94
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...y-Wine-1695-/141744269702?hash=item21009de986



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a good closeup pic of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Burgandyleather

The pics are kinda blur.


----------



## Burgandyleather

As far as i can see i just think it's authentic.


----------



## Burgandyleather

Hello ladies. Please authenticate this PS1 for me. Thanks


----------



## girllovespurple

Hello, could you please kindly help me to authenticate this PS 1 MEDIUM SMOKE?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

girllovespurple said:


> Hello, could you please kindly help me to authenticate this PS 1 MEDIUM SMOKE?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## girllovespurple

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Ellie, I'd appreciate your help with this bag.  I'd also love to know the style name if you happen to know it?  I haven't been able to find it anywhere online.

Item - Proenza Schouler black ???
Listing No. - 221850267485
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/221850267485?hash=item33a74e6f5d
Seller - vend4

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I'd appreciate your help with this bag.  I'd also love to know the style name if you happen to know it?  I haven't been able to find it anywhere online.
> 
> Item - Proenza Schouler black ???
> Listing No. - 221850267485
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/221850267485?hash=item33a74e6f5d
> Seller - vend4
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and better pics outside, zipper pull.

It's the PS13 Crossbody from fall 2013, see PS13 Reference Thread


----------



## monicaaaaa

Hi PurseForum, I hope you can help me authenticate this PS bag! 


Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium, colour "Smoke". 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-handbag-ps1-proenza-schouler-1814601.shtml 
Seller: Private person on Vestiaire Collective 


The bag comes without papers or anything.
I hope you can help me!! 
Thanks, best regards Monica


----------



## Elliespurse

monicaaaaa said:


> Hi PurseForum, I hope you can help me authenticate this PS bag!
> 
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium, colour "Smoke".
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-handbag-ps1-proenza-schouler-1814601.shtml
> Seller: Private person on Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> The bag comes without papers or anything.
> I hope you can help me!!
> Thanks, best regards Monica



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp. Btw, it looks like there's a problem with the strap clasp in the first pic.


----------



## monicaaaaa

Thank you - unfortunately I can't get more pics right now - but I will return if I do. Thanks a lot


----------



## serenityneow

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and better pics outside, zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the PS13 Crossbody from fall 2013, see PS13 Reference Thread




Thank you, Ellie.  The seller has added pictures to the listing.  Are they sufficient?


----------



## Elliespurse

serenityneow said:


> Hi Ellie, I'd appreciate your help with this bag.  I'd also love to know the style name if you happen to know it?  I haven't been able to find it anywhere online.
> 
> Item - Proenza Schouler black ???
> Listing No. - 221850267485
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/221850267485?hash=item33a74e6f5d
> Seller - vend4
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and better pics outside, zipper pull.
> 
> It's the PS13 Crossbody from fall 2013, see PS13 Reference Thread





serenityneow said:


> Thank you, Ellie.  The seller has added pictures to the listing.  Are they sufficient?



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather somewhere.


----------



## Klara97

lilith240484 said:


> hello, itraced her in Ebay... please help me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220542066989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Scouler ps1 medium, pepe
Link (if available): Bought it on eBay 
Seller: Seller from eBay
Comments: Would someone please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Klara97 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Scouler ps1 medium, pepe
> Link (if available): Bought it on eBay
> Seller: Seller from eBay
> Comments: Would someone please help me authenticate this bag?



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## chloezoe

Hi Ellie,

Could you, please, take a look at this ps11 Tiny and tell me what you think? It will be much appreciated
To my untrained eye it seems ok, I did notice however that the plate on the front, beneath the "grid" plate is silver, while on most of these tiny bags, even in your proenza schouler reference thread- that plate is gold/golden.... also are the photos in the link sufficient or do I need to ask the seller for some more?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-1751768.shtml

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

chloezoe said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you, please, take a look at this ps11 Tiny and tell me what you think? It will be much appreciated
> To my untrained eye it seems ok, I did notice however that the plate on the front, beneath the "grid" plate is silver, while on most of these tiny bags, even in your proenza schouler reference thread- that plate is gold/golden.... also are the photos in the link sufficient or do I need to ask the seller for some more?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-1751768.shtml
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap + Made in Italy inside + backside of the bag.

There are some newer PS11 Tiny with different  colors, see PS Seasonal ref thread


----------



## chloezoe

Thanks Ellie! 

Will contact the seller for some more pics immediately and get back to you...


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this PS1 tiny for me? Thanks.

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Smoke - Slightly Used!!!
Listing Number: 131586038393
Seller: kp987846  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Smoke-Slightly-Used-/131586038393?


----------



## Elliespurse

shopjulynne said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this PS1 tiny for me? Thanks.
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Smoke - Slightly Used!!!
> Listing Number: 131586038393
> Seller: kp987846
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Smoke-Slightly-Used-/131586038393?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## shopjulynne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Minfreya

Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this PS1 tiny and PS11 for me? Thanks.



Item : Ps1 Tiny limited edition
Listing Number : 131586022207
Seller : kp987846
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Limited-Edition-Excellent-Condition-/131586022207?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253D06ec4640c20e43268b8bdba08b92795d%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D20%2526sd%253D131586038393&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


Item : ps11 royal blue mini classic
Listing Number : 291546050683
Seller : k-limmie
Links : http://m.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps11-mini-/291546050683?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Elliespurse

Minfreya said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this PS1 tiny and PS11 for me? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *1)* Item : Ps1 Tiny limited edition
> Listing Number : 131586022207
> Seller : kp987846
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pro...3D131586038393&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> 
> *2)* Item : ps11 royal blue mini classic
> Listing Number : 291546050683
> Seller : k-limmie
> Links : http://m.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps11-mini-/291546050683?nav=SEARCH



Hi, *1)* it's authentic.

*2)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag.


----------



## Minfreya

More pictures.
2) ps11 royal blue mini classic

--2) This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag.


uppic.org/image-95B9_55DF3136.jpg
uppic.org/image-4DA1_55DF3136.jpg
uppic.org/image-0C27_55DF3136.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

Minfreya said:


> More pictures.
> 2) ps11 royal blue mini classic
> 
> --2) This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag.
> 
> 
> uppic.org/image-95B9_55DF3136.jpg
> uppic.org/image-4DA1_55DF3136.jpg
> uppic.org/image-0C27_55DF3136.jpg



Hi, I was unable to see the pics, it says the pics contain errors, sorry.


----------



## Minfreya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I was unable to see the pics, it says the pics contain errors, sorry.



New link.

http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza%20Blue


----------



## Elliespurse

Minfreya said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this PS1 tiny and PS11 for me? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Item : Ps1 Tiny limited edition
> Listing Number : 131586022207
> Seller : kp987846
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pro...3D131586038393&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> 
> Item : ps11 royal blue mini classic
> Listing Number : 291546050683
> Seller : k-limmie
> Links : http://m.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps11-mini-/291546050683?nav=SEARCH





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, *1)* it's authentic.
> 
> *2)* This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag.





Minfreya said:


> More pictures.
> 2) ps11 royal blue mini classic
> 
> --2) This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag.
> 
> 
> uppic.org/image-95B9_55DF3136.jpg
> uppic.org/image-4DA1_55DF3136.jpg
> uppic.org/image-0C27_55DF3136.jpg





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I was unable to see the pics, it says the pics contain errors, sorry.





Minfreya said:


> New link.
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza Blue



Thanks for the pics, 2) is authentic too.


----------



## Minfreya

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, 2) is authentic too.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Minfreya

Hi Ellie, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?

Proenza ps11 

http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza Black


----------



## Elliespurse

Minfreya said:


> Hi Ellie, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?
> 
> Proenza ps11
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza Black



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Nannagaard

photos-1.dropbox.com/t/2/AAAZ1L3t58JCGchRirJzw7CkQNfhH3IGpXYEr36b4yQA1Q/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.10.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/hseD8ker7dwxBlZ6yD0-QGWzTVsGoFxwHGiTv3R7Cxo?size=800x600&size_mode=2photos-2.dropbox.com/t/2/AAB2RSjqDfTB1MR_tX1Bz7f1UhK2JRWFtdIGg_IAlxWqZA/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.12.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/wHrLsBEjUu3HouM9sPG4vRvVNhyc5CEHSwADi82zbC8?size=800x600&size_mode=2photos-3.dropbox.com/t/2/AADg6p94gk9KAjRtIz301lr3RHzzsl6AGajirRDuSbezpA/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.17.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/L6uo2oNQc33hBIe73H3EaXFAjuWbkDPFzFKnabxH78Y?size=800x600&size_mode=2Hello Ellie! Would you please take a look at this Proenza?


Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Lux Saddle
 Listing number: 321844617430
 Seller: hoho212
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Lux-Saddle-NEW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?hash=item4aef6f20d6
 Comments:  I made a not binding offer and i'm getting the bag for 400£ instead.


photos-4.dropbox.com/t/2/AAB9yz0zfcY6YHFHHGurSLY6Mh_39OunDZiS89mMR2Hxsg/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.02.27.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/VV5jEnaP1tBKkAvdO-z5m-x4nInfqBahn1OmNtuxdvQ?size=800x600&size_mode=2


----------



## Elliespurse

Nannagaard said:


> photos-1.dropbox.com/t/2/AAAZ1L3t58JCGchRirJzw7CkQNfhH3IGpXYEr36b4yQA1Q/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.10.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/hseD8ker7dwxBlZ6yD0-QGWzTVsGoFxwHGiTv3R7Cxo?size=800x600&size_mode=2photos-2.dropbox.com/t/2/AAB2RSjqDfTB1MR_tX1Bz7f1UhK2JRWFtdIGg_IAlxWqZA/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.12.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/wHrLsBEjUu3HouM9sPG4vRvVNhyc5CEHSwADi82zbC8?size=800x600&size_mode=2photos-3.dropbox.com/t/2/AADg6p94gk9KAjRtIz301lr3RHzzsl6AGajirRDuSbezpA/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.00.17.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/L6uo2oNQc33hBIe73H3EaXFAjuWbkDPFzFKnabxH78Y?size=800x600&size_mode=2Hello Ellie! Would you please take a look at this Proenza?
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Lux Saddle
> Listing number: 321844617430
> Seller: hoho212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Lux-Saddle-NEW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?hash=item4aef6f20d6
> Comments:  I made a not binding offer and i'm getting the bag for 400£ instead.
> 
> 
> photos-4.dropbox.com/t/2/AAB9yz0zfcY6YHFHHGurSLY6Mh_39OunDZiS89mMR2Hxsg/12/232776168/png/32x32/1/_/1/2/Billede%2028-08-15%2019.02.27.png/EOuO0cYBGKJDIAIoAg/VV5jEnaP1tBKkAvdO-z5m-x4nInfqBahn1OmNtuxdvQ?size=800x600&size_mode=2



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and the letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + zipper pull.

p.s. the dropbox links didn't work.


----------



## Minfreya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.




More picture of Ps11 black

http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza%20Black%201


----------



## Elliespurse

Minfreya said:


> Hi Ellie, could you help me authenticate this one, pretty please?
> 
> Proenza ps11
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza Black





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.





Minfreya said:


> More picture of Ps11 black
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/ohm008/library/Proenza Black 1



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Minfreya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks you very much.^^


----------



## elisasvdw

Item: large PS1 in black, black hardware

Seller: beinla on Depop

The lady I bought this PS1 from said she got it at a sample sale in NYC several years ago. A piece of hardware in the closure is broken and that is why (she said) the price was very low, 400 would be a steal for a REAL PS1 in large. I read halfway through this discussion and I've come to the conclusion that my bag is almost certainly fake  
The leather tag on the inside looks weird, there is no number on the back of it and the metal tag with the name does not look like the ones I've seen in photos here. Moreover while I was checking the bag the metal piece that connects to the strap broke. 

I wish I had found you earlier and had not bought the bag. Can you please help me?


----------



## Elliespurse

elisasvdw said:


> Item: large PS1 in black, black hardware
> 
> Seller: beinla on Depop
> 
> The lady I bought this PS1 from said she got it at a sample sale in NYC several years ago. A piece of hardware in the closure is broken and that is why (she said) the price was very low, 400 would be a steal for a REAL PS1 in large. I read halfway through this discussion and I've come to the conclusion that my bag is almost certainly fake
> The leather tag on the inside looks weird, there is no number on the back of it and the metal tag with the name does not look like the ones I've seen in photos here. Moreover while I was checking the bag the metal piece that connects to the strap broke.
> 
> I wish I had found you earlier and had not bought the bag. Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112046
> View attachment 3112048
> View attachment 3112049
> View attachment 3112050
> View attachment 3112052
> View attachment 3112054
> View attachment 3112056
> View attachment 3112057
> View attachment 3112058



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

Your suspicion was right, but I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## elisasvdw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> Your suspicion was right, but I hope you can get your money back.




Thank you so much for your help, I got in contact with the seller asking for a refund. Fingers crossed


----------



## c1duong

Item: Medium Black Proenza Schouler
Listing number: 331638706918
Seller: mybazaar2015http://www.ebay.com/usr/mybazaar2015?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...G-PURSE-BAG-/331638706918?hash=item4d373512e6
Comments: The font on the inner leather tag seems fishy to me...or could it be the angle?


----------



## Elliespurse

c1duong said:


> Item: Medium Black Proenza Schouler
> Listing number: 331638706918
> Seller: mybazaar2015http://www.ebay.com/usr/mybazaar2015?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...G-PURSE-BAG-/331638706918?hash=item4d373512e6
> Comments: The font on the inner leather tag seems fishy to me...or could it be the angle?



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## vivari

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large in Black  Listing number: 321844617430
 Seller: stestinehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/stestine?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...ge-in-Black-/181849791032?hash=item2a57179a38
Item #: 181849791032http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...EW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?hash=item4aef6f20d6
Comments:  I've been looking for a PS1 Keep All since forever, this one looks promising


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large in Black  Listing number: 321844617430
> Seller: stestinehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/stestine?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...ge-in-Black-/181849791032?hash=item2a57179a38
> Item #: 181849791032http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...EW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?hash=item4aef6f20d6
> Comments:  I've been looking for a PS1 Keep All since forever, this one looks promising



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag and pocket + closeup of the log on the strap metal piece + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Rockerchic

item: PS1 pouch
seller:krisjohnmurphy 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Blue-Leather-Small-Pouch-Crossbody-Bag-/171832049059?

Here are additional photos

Please let me know if you need any thing else for authentication. 
thanks so much in advance for helping me with this.


----------



## Elliespurse

Rockerchic said:


> item: PS1 pouch
> seller:krisjohnmurphy
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Blue-Leather-Small-Pouch-Crossbody-Bag-/171832049059?
> 
> Here are additional photos
> 
> Please let me know if you need any thing else for authentication.
> thanks so much in advance for helping me with this.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Rockerchic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so much! So appreciate you checking this for me.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi  Please help me authenticate this *fingers crossed* purple rain large ps1. This is my dream wishlist bag for the longest time ever. I let it slip out of my hands at barneys a few years ago and have never been able to get it back. 

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 large bag
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-large-bag-55264b08d14d7b7bd3006aba
Seller: dsora 

I have attached all the photos the seller has sent me as well through the next few messages. 

Thank you again so much!


----------



## fashionista1984

More photos


----------



## fashionista1984

More photos


----------



## fashionista1984

More photos


----------



## fashionista1984

Last set thank you again!!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

For got this


----------



## fashionista1984

Last one. Sorry


----------



## Elliespurse

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi  Please help me authenticate this *fingers crossed* purple rain large ps1. This is my dream wishlist bag for the longest time ever. I let it slip out of my hands at barneys a few years ago and have never been able to get it back.
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 large bag
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-large-bag-55264b08d14d7b7bd3006aba
> Seller: dsora
> 
> I have attached all the photos the seller has sent me as well through the next few messages.
> 
> Thank you again so much!





fashionista1984 said:


> More photos





fashionista1984 said:


> More photos





fashionista1984 said:


> More photos





fashionista1984 said:


> Last set thank you again!!!!!





fashionista1984 said:


> For got this



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## fashionista1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thank you so much!!! I've been lusting for this bag for years! I can't believe it will finally be mine!


----------



## amywong1

Hi! I would like to ask about the PS1s from the latest collection.

1) Are the words Proenza Schouler on the name tag much further apart than previous seasons?
2) They stopped printing the logo on the hardware right? (eg. zipper hardware) 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

amywong1 said:


> Hi! I would like to ask about the PS1s from the latest collection.
> 
> 1) Are the words Proenza Schouler on the name tag much further apart than previous seasons?
> 2) They stopped printing the logo on the hardware right? (eg. zipper hardware)
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, yes PS changed the logo and company image/letter spacing for fall 2013.


----------



## amywong1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes PS changed the logo and company image/letter spacing for fall 2013.


Thank you so much! I've decided to purchase the PS1, I bought one in Black medium and one tiny in dark orange, beautiful colours and beautiful designs. I hope they will last for an extremely long time!


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Ellie!!  I am hoping you can authenticate this bag for me.  I am in love with this style but not familiar with it.  As always, thank you for your assistance!  

Name:  Provenza schouler ps13 mini
Seller:  shreklovesme
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Provenza-schouler-ps13-mini-/262027845192?hash=item3d02139e48


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hi Ellie!!  I am hoping you can authenticate this bag for me.  I am in love with this style but not familiar with it.  As always, thank you for your assistance!
> 
> Name:  Provenza schouler ps13 mini
> Seller:  shreklovesme
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Provenza-schouler-ps13-mini-/262027845192?hash=item3d02139e48



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the strap hw with the stamped PS letters + overview of the inside.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the strap hw with the stamped PS letters + overview of the inside.


Ellie,

Requested!  Hopefully seller can get back to me asap.  Thank youuuu!


----------



## sugacookie

Ellie,

In the meantime, additional photos!


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the strap hw with the stamped PS letters + overview of the inside.



Ellie,

In the meantime, additional photos!


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Ellie,
> 
> In the meantime, additional photos!



Thanks, very good pics. We'll see if you get the other pics but I expect this PS13 to be authentic.

It's the second generation PS13 with the thinner strap, see the PS13 ref. thread.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, very good pics. We'll see if you get the other pics but I expect this PS13 to be authentic.
> 
> It's the second generation PS13 with the thinner strap, see the PS13 ref. thread.



Thank you Ellie.  If I receive the other photos, I will let you know.  :


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, very good pics. We'll see if you get the other pics but I expect this PS13 to be authentic.
> 
> It's the second generation PS13 with the thinner strap, see the PS13 ref. thread.



Hello Ellie,

Here is the photo of the hardware.  Let me know your thoughts.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hi Ellie!!  I am hoping you can authenticate this bag for me.  I am in love with this style but not familiar with it.  As always, thank you for your assistance!
> 
> Name:  Provenza schouler ps13 mini
> Seller:  shreklovesme
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Provenza-schouler-ps13-mini-/262027845192?hash=item3d02139e48





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the strap hw with the stamped PS letters + overview of the inside.





sugacookie said:


> Ellie,
> 
> Requested!  Hopefully seller can get back to me asap.  Thank youuuu!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, very good pics. We'll see if you get the other pics but I expect this PS13 to be authentic.
> 
> It's the second generation PS13 with the thinner strap, see the PS13 ref. thread.





sugacookie said:


> Thank you Ellie.  If I receive the other photos, I will let you know.  :





sugacookie said:


> Hello Ellie,
> 
> Here is the photo of the hardware.  Let me know your thoughts.  Thank you!!!



Thanks for the last pic, it's authentic.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the last pic, it's authentic.



Thank you Ellie


----------



## AliFree

I am concerned about a new to me PS1 medium I purchased recently. I noticed the leather label is missing the 3 numbers underneath, and the clasp is missing the 4 tiny screws underneath. Is this a fake?!


----------



## Elliespurse

AliFree said:


> I am concerned about a new to me PS1 medium I purchased recently. I noticed the leather label is missing the 3 numbers underneath, and the clasp is missing the 4 tiny screws underneath. Is this a fake?!



Hi, I would need to see more pics but older PS1:s looked like this.


----------



## vivari

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag and pocket + closeup of the log on the strap metal piece + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie, sorry for the delay, below's the imgur album with the requested pictures. I hope it turns out well, I really love this bag :cry:

http://imgur.com/a/qllBj


----------



## Elliespurse

vivari said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep All Large in Black  Listing number: 321844617430
> Seller: stestinehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/stestine?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...ge-in-Black-/181849791032?hash=item2a57179a38
> Item #: 181849791032http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...EW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?hash=item4aef6f20d6
> Comments:  I've been looking for a PS1 Keep All since forever, this one looks promising





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag and pocket + closeup of the log on the strap metal piece + logo on the fold-over clasp.





vivari said:


> Hi Ellie, sorry for the delay, below's the imgur album with the requested pictures. I hope it turns out well, I really love this bag :cry:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qllBj



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## kpikaphi

Sorry I'm on my phone and its hard to look up a seller 

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1
Item Number Ebay : 291554042926 
Ebay link: http://r.ebay.com/mdHdBm
Listing ends in a day and I have already asked the seller to post more pictures but no responce yet 

Thank you for your help


----------



## kpikaphi

kpikaphi said:


> Sorry I'm on my phone and its hard to look up a seller
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1
> Item Number Ebay : 291554042926
> Ebay link: http://r.ebay.com/mdHdBm
> Listing ends in a day and I have already asked the seller to post more pictures but no responce yet
> 
> Thank you for your help




I forgot seller 
lexardeljan2011


----------



## vivari

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you Ellie, I bought it!


----------



## AliFree

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would need to see more pics but older PS1:s looked like this.


 


Hi Ellie, I am attaching some additional pictures. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

AliFree said:


> I am concerned about a new to me PS1 medium I purchased recently. I noticed the leather label is missing the 3 numbers underneath, and the clasp is missing the 4 tiny screws underneath. Is this a fake?!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would need to see more pics but older PS1:s looked like this.





AliFree said:


> Hi Ellie, I am attaching some additional pictures. Thank you for your help!



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see more overall pics of the outside and interior and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper).


----------



## Elliespurse

kpikaphi said:


> Sorry I'm on my phone and its hard to look up a seller
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1
> Item Number Ebay : 291554042926
> Ebay link: http://r.ebay.com/mdHdBm
> Listing ends in a day and I have already asked the seller to post more pictures but no responce yet
> 
> Thank you for your help





kpikaphi said:


> I forgot seller
> lexardeljan2011



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp + hang-tag and strap hw.


----------



## AliFree

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see more overall pics of the outside and interior and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper).


 
Attaching more pics...hopefully these are okay. Thank you so much again Ellie!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

AliFree said:


> I am concerned about a new to me PS1 medium I purchased recently. I noticed the leather label is missing the 3 numbers underneath, and the clasp is missing the 4 tiny screws underneath. Is this a fake?!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would need to see more pics but older PS1:s looked like this.





AliFree said:


> Hi Ellie, I am attaching some additional pictures. Thank you for your help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see more overall pics of the outside and interior and closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper).





AliFree said:


> Attaching more pics...hopefully these are okay. Thank you so much again Ellie!!!!!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It's the PS1 in white from the first season in spring 2009 but it could be sold in stores a bit after this. Congrats on this rare PS1


----------



## AliFree

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> It's the PS1 in white from the first season in spring 2009 but it could be sold in stores a bit after this. Congrats on this rare PS1




I am sooooo happy to hear this!!! I REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate your help


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Lux Saddle-NEW WITH TAG 
 Listing number: 321844617430
 Seller: hoho212
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Lux-Saddle-NEW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?
 Comments: 
i got the seller to send me some more Pictures of the bag 
I really hope you will help me authenticate this bag, because i would like to buy it, i just need to be sure


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahkatkat said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Lux Saddle-NEW WITH TAG
> Listing number: 321844617430
> Seller: hoho212
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Lux-Saddle-NEW-WITH-TAG-/321844617430?
> Comments:
> i got the seller to send me some more Pictures of the bag
> I really hope you will help me authenticate this bag, because i would like to buy it, i just need to be sure



Hi, the listing shows a Large but the attached pics shows another bag (Extra Large).

The bag in the listing could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## Sarahkatkat

The seller is quite annoyed with me asking for more pictures, since she has sent me more pictures 5 times now.
I don't think she wants to use more time on me.
Is this a red flag or just understandable? I'm just wondering if i should buy the bag without asking for more pictures?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahkatkat said:


> The seller is quite annoyed with me asking for more pictures, since she has sent me more pictures 5 times now.
> I don't think she wants to use more time on me.
> Is this a red flag or just understandable? I'm just wondering if i should buy the bag without asking for more pictures?



Hi, I think it's best to use the rule of thumb "no pics - no buy". We have looked at two other bags from this seller and the requested pics were never sent.


----------



## Zeee1992

Hello Ellie could you tell me if this is real?


----------



## Zeee1992

More pictures


----------



## Zeee1992

More picturess


----------



## Zeee1992

More picturesss


----------



## Zeee1992

More pictures


----------



## Zeee1992

More pictures thank youuu!!!


----------



## Zeee1992

More pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Zeee1992 said:


> Hello Ellie could you tell me if this is real?





Zeee1992 said:


> More pictures





Zeee1992 said:


> More picturess





Zeee1992 said:


> More picturesss





Zeee1992 said:


> More pictures





Zeee1992 said:


> More pictures thank youuu!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

It's one of the early plum/purple PS1:s, gorgeous.


----------



## Zeee1992

Yayyy! Thank you


----------



## Zeee1992

I thought I should include this close up


----------



## Elliespurse

Zeee1992 said:


> I thought I should include this close up



Thanks for the pic, I see this PS1 is from 2011 with the number stamp, perhaps Violet from fall-11.


----------



## mirn

Hi there,

I'm interested in this Proenza Schouler bag off ebay. If anybody could help with authentication, I'd really appreciate it!

Item: Proenza Schoulder Classic PS11 Bag Black
Listing number: 231681875184
Seller: au_w882
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231681875184?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

mirn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested in this Proenza Schouler bag off ebay. If anybody could help with authentication, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schoulder Classic PS11 Bag Black
> Listing number: 231681875184
> Seller: au_w882
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231681875184?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this tiny ps1 for me? thank you!

Item: *AWESOME! Proenza Schouler PS1 'Tiny' Black with Gunmetal Hardware
Listing number: 321858756558
Seller: clevermonkey1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321858756558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

shopjulynne said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please authenticate this tiny ps1 for me? thank you!
> 
> Item: *AWESOME! Proenza Schouler PS1 'Tiny' Black with Gunmetal Hardware
> Listing number: 321858756558
> Seller: clevermonkey1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321858756558?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## EllePH

Hi-  

So sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I have a PS1 I bought from an authorized seller two years ago. I am going to be listing it on eBay, this week, and wanted to have it authenticated. Any recs for professionals who will authenticate for $25 or less? I do have the receipt.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

EllePH said:


> Hi-
> 
> So sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I have a PS1 I bought from an authorized seller two years ago. I am going to be listing it on eBay, this week, and wanted to have it authenticated. Any recs for professionals who will authenticate for $25 or less? I do have the receipt.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, you could see the alternative AT services here: Bought a fake? PLEASE READ HERE!
or http://www.authenticate4u.com/

Good luck.


----------



## chloezoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap + Made in Italy inside + backside of the bag.
> 
> There are some newer PS11 Tiny with different  colors, see PS Seasonal ref thread




Hi Ellie,

so I've contacted you some 20 day ago about authentication of this PS11 Tiny bag http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-1751768.shtml and since the seller wasn't so cooperative as to sending additional photos I ended up purchasing the bag, thinking if anything goes wrong I always have PayPal on "my side"... so, please take a look at it and tell me what you think now... Thanks

Here are some photos, and the rest are here
http://tinypic.com/2mpmn8s2


----------



## Elliespurse

chloezoe said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you, please, take a look at this ps11 Tiny and tell me what you think? It will be much appreciated
> To my untrained eye it seems ok, I did notice however that the plate on the front, beneath the "grid" plate is silver, while on most of these tiny bags, even in your proenza schouler reference thread- that plate is gold/golden.... also are the photos in the link sufficient or do I need to ask the seller for some more?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-1751768.shtml
> 
> Many thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap + Made in Italy inside + backside of the bag.
> 
> There are some newer PS11 Tiny with different  colors, see PS Seasonal ref thread





chloezoe said:


> Thanks Ellie!
> 
> Will contact the seller for some more pics immediately and get back to you...





chloezoe said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> so I've contacted you some 20 day ago about authentication of this PS11 Tiny bag http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-1751768.shtml and since the seller wasn't so cooperative as to sending additional photos I ended up purchasing the bag, thinking if anything goes wrong I always have PayPal on "my side"... so, please take a look at it and tell me what you think now... Thanks
> 
> Here are some photos, and the rest are here
> http://tinypic.com/2mpmn8s2



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  it's a really nice color.


----------



## Mille3012

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate this please?
Let me know if you need more Photos

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Mille3012 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> Let me know if you need more Photos
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130886
> View attachment 3130887
> View attachment 3130889
> View attachment 3130889
> View attachment 3130890
> View attachment 3130891
> View attachment 3130892
> View attachment 3130893



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (you posted the backside with the number already) + hang-tag.


----------



## Mille3012

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (you posted the backside with the number already) + hang-tag.




Thank you Ellie

Here are some pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Mille3012 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate this please?
> Let me know if you need more Photos
> 
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (you posted the backside with the number already) + hang-tag.





Mille3012 said:


> Thank you Ellie
> 
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 3130945
> View attachment 3130946
> View attachment 3130947
> View attachment 3130948



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## chloezoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  it's a really nice color.



Thank you Ellie!! :tpfrox:


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Ellie!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag, it looks OK but the interior is different than what I've seen.  Thank you!  :

Item: Pre-Owned Authentic $2,000+ PROENZA SCHOULER PS13 LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL GREY
Listing number: 262044984184
Seller: namnamu9898
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...ATCHEL-GREY-/262044984184?hash=item3d03192378


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hi Ellie!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag, it looks OK but the interior is different than what I've seen.  Thank you!  :
> 
> Item: Pre-Owned Authentic $2,000+ PROENZA SCHOULER PS13 LARGE LEATHER SATCHEL GREY
> Listing number: 262044984184
> Seller: namnamu9898
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...ATCHEL-GREY-/262044984184?hash=item3d03192378



Hi, it's authentic.

This is the first generation PS13 with the wide strap and canvas lining, see our PS13 reference thread.


----------



## sugacookie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This is the first generation PS13 with the wide strap and canvas lining, see our PS13 reference thread.



thank you ellie!


----------



## arizona1

Could you please check if this pre-owned proenza medium in red coral is authentic?


----------



## arizona1

More picture


----------



## arizona1

More more pictute


----------



## arizona1

More pics


----------



## arizona1

arizona1 said:


> More pics


pics


----------



## Elliespurse

arizona1 said:


> Could you please check if this pre-owned proenza medium in red coral is authentic?





arizona1 said:


> More picture





arizona1 said:


> More more pictute





arizona1 said:


> More pics





arizona1 said:


> pics



Hi, everything looks ok so far but I'd like to see a good closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## arizona1

Thank you Ellie. I just got more pictute for inside tag


----------



## arizona1

One more


----------



## arizona1

What do you think ?


----------



## Elliespurse

arizona1 said:


> Could you please check if this pre-owned proenza medium in red coral is authentic?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok so far but I'd like to see a good closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.





arizona1 said:


> Thank you Ellie. I just got more pictute for inside tag





arizona1 said:


> What do you think ?



Thanks for the new pics, it's authentic.


----------



## arizona1

Thanks Ellie for your super fast reply  I am at ease now and will buy it today ))


----------



## sy8

Hi everyone! I just saw a black PS1 in large on ebay. Would someone authenticate this please?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather Satchel Messenger Bag $1995
Listing number: 141775478689 
Seller:brownielover94 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...her-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1995-/141775478689?

Comments: I tried to ask a question to the seller, but he/she doesn't seem to have the option enabled. From the pictures, the long strap hook doesn't look like the other ones that I've seen online, and the holes on the front two straps look a little small.

What does everyone else think? I love the bag and the price point but it may seem too good to be true. I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Elliespurse

sy8 said:


> Hi everyone! I just saw a black PS1 in large on ebay. Would someone authenticate this please?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Black Leather Satchel Messenger Bag $1995
> Listing number: 141775478689
> Seller:brownielover94
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...her-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1995-/141775478689?
> 
> Comments: I tried to ask a question to the seller, but he/she doesn't seem to have the option enabled. From the pictures, the long strap hook doesn't look like the other ones that I've seen online, and the holes on the front two straps look a little small.
> 
> What does everyone else think? I love the bag and the price point but it may seem too good to be true. I appreciate everyone's help!



Hi, this is fake.

Your intuition was right.


----------



## sy8

Thank you so much, Elliespurse! I can't thank you enough for your quick response!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi ladies!
Can you please help authenticate this bag?

Item: Proenza Schouler "PS1" Green Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 141777589591
Seller:[URL="http://www.ebay.com/usr/rc-fifth-ave?_trksid=p2047675.l2559"] rc-fifth-ave [/URL] 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler "PS1" Green Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 141777589591
> Seller:[URL="http://www.ebay.com/usr/rc-fifth-ave?_trksid=p2047675.l2559"] rc-fifth-ave [/URL]
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, your link goes to a fake bag with another item number.

For the right listing (http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591) everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket, below the zipper + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, your link goes to a fake bag with another item number.
> 
> 
> 
> For the right listing (http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591) everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket, below the zipper + logo on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you! 
Not sure what happened with the link. But I've asked the seller if they could add this pictures! I will repost when they do.
Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Here are the pictures the seller sent me:

Item: Proenza Schouler "PS1" Green Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 141777589591
Seller: rc-fifth-ave 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591?rmvSB=true

thank you!!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...her-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1995-/141775478689?


----------



## designgirl377

Hi all! 

So I recently purchased this used Proenza Bag from a local consignment shop! It's definitely gotten a lot of prelove and looks real, but I just wanted to verify with you all that it is indeed a worn in authentic bag! 

The strap was broken so I am fixing up the buckle part on that and one screw had come out that holds the hook together so I am replacing one of them, and there is a magnetic closure that has come off on the first inner pocket, and there is some wear on the metal parts and on the edge coating in spots as well. However, noting these spots of wear, can you all verify that it is authentic? I've attached a bunch of pictures! Please let me know if you need additional photos of anything!

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/sewinginstilettos/library/proenza

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/sewinginstilettos/embed/slideshow/proenza"></iframe>


----------



## Elliespurse

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler "PS1" Green Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 141777589591
> Seller:[URL="http://www.ebay.com/usr/rc-fifth-ave?_trksid=p2047675.l2559"] rc-fifth-ave [/URL]
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, your link goes to a fake bag with another item number.
> 
> For the right listing (http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591) everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket, below the zipper + logo on the fold-over clasp.





yakusoku.af said:


> Here are the pictures the seller sent me:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler "PS1" Green Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 141777589591
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141777589591?rmvSB=true
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...her-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1995-/141775478689?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139951
> 
> View attachment 3139952



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

designgirl377 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So I recently purchased this used Proenza Bag from a local consignment shop! It's definitely gotten a lot of prelove and looks real, but I just wanted to verify with you all that it is indeed a worn in authentic bag!
> 
> The strap was broken so I am fixing up the buckle part on that and one screw had come out that holds the hook together so I am replacing one of them, and there is a magnetic closure that has come off on the first inner pocket, and there is some wear on the metal parts and on the edge coating in spots as well. However, noting these spots of wear, can you all verify that it is authentic? I've attached a bunch of pictures! Please let me know if you need additional photos of anything!
> 
> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/sewinginstilettos/library/proenza
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/sewinginstilettos/embed/slideshow/proenza"></iframe>



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## designgirl377

Hi Ellie,

Nooo  Darn it was such a good deal I figured it was just marked low because of all the wear on it. Are you sure it's fake? I know the stamping on the inside appears a bit different than other bags and the screws on the back of the buckle seem off compared to others but is there a possibility that this could be an older model, or is it definitely fake?

If it is fake, what do you recommend? I don't want to wear a fake bag obviously but I know it's illegal to resell even marked as a fake so is best option to throw it out? I can't get my money back because I purchased it a while ago and had been finding a replacement screw for the strap and lost the receipt in the meantime  I guess I could always gift it to my sister whose less aware of labels and would probably just think it's cute haha


----------



## Elliespurse

designgirl377 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Nooo  Darn it was such a good deal I figured it was just marked low because of all the wear on it. Are you sure it's fake? I know the stamping on the inside appears a bit different than other bags and the screws on the back of the buckle seem off compared to others but is there a possibility that this could be an older model, or is it definitely fake?
> 
> If it is fake, what do you recommend? I don't want to wear a fake bag obviously but I know it's illegal to resell even marked as a fake so is best option to throw it out? I guess I could always gift it to my sister whose less aware of labels and would probably just think it's cute haha



I'm sorry, it's fake and I've seen this type before. It's not and older model, I've owned PS1 since they released the first bag in 2008-2009.

If this was sold as authentic I think the store should take it back and refund.


----------



## designgirl377

Ok thanks so much for your time! So disappointing for me and to learn that there are so many fakes circulating around that look so similar to the real deal. Very sad


----------



## yakusoku.af

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you!!! I'm gonna put my eBay bucks to good use lol


----------



## megviole

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Barney NY
Listing number: 161834875029 
Seller: teddylewisinc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161834875029?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Anyone know if this is authentic? I just stumbled across the listing tonight and it ends tomorrow. Any help greatly appreciated, this is my most lusted after bag at the moment.


----------



## Elliespurse

megviole said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Bag Barney NY
> Listing number: 161834875029
> Seller: teddylewisinc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161834875029?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Anyone know if this is authentic? I just stumbled across the listing tonight and it ends tomorrow. Any help greatly appreciated, this is my most lusted after bag at the moment.



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the tab inside the pocket and outside the pocket (suede is hard to get good pics though) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is probably Ebony suede PS1 from SS09.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Can you please authenticate. Thank you!
PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL        $1695.00
231705472852
puryistanl
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...HEL-1695-00-/231705472852?hash=item35f2b8ef54


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Can you please authenticate. Thank you!
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL        $1695.00
> 231705472852
> puryistanl
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...HEL-1695-00-/231705472852?hash=item35f2b8ef54



Hi, this looks ok but the pics are a bit blurry, I'd like to see a better overview of the inside and the back of the bag.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but the pics are a bit blurry, I'd like to see a better overview of the inside and the back of the bag.


 
Thank you! More photos attached!


----------



## Elliespurse

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Can you please authenticate. Thank you!
> PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL        $1695.00
> 231705472852
> puryistanl
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...HEL-1695-00-/231705472852?hash=item35f2b8ef54





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but the pics are a bit blurry, I'd like to see a better overview of the inside and the back of the bag.





NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Thank you! More photos attached!



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## KPCoppola

Not sure if there are enough picsI had placed an offerthanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-satchel-560dec938e1c611eda000a64


----------



## Elliespurse

KPCoppola said:


> Not sure if there are enough picsI had placed an offerthanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-satchel-560dec938e1c611eda000a64



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab and on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## DonnaS

Hello Ellie, can you please authenticate this bag?  

tem: xxxx
Listing number: 181883483817
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181883483817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Turquoise Leather Satchel

Thank you!


----------



## DonnaS

I'm also very interested in this bag.  Please authenticate.

tem: xxxx
Listing number: 291576220684
Seller: yinzhi316
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291576220684?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Proenza Schouler PS1medium Blue Leather Authentic Bag

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

DonnaS said:


> Hello Ellie, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> tem: xxxx
> Listing number: 181883483817
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181883483817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Turquoise Leather Satchel
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

DonnaS said:


> I'm also very interested in this bag.  Please authenticate.
> 
> tem: xxxx
> Listing number: 291576220684
> Seller: yinzhi316
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291576220684?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Proenza Schouler PS1medium Blue Leather Authentic Bag
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and letters outside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp. Note the rivet seems broken for the bag strap tab.


----------



## DonnaS

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and letters outside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp. Note the rivet seems broken for the bag strap tab.


thank you for authenticating both.  I decided to go for the turquoise one after your approval.  I really appreciate to be able to come here and put my mind at ease.  Thank you for what you do!


----------



## ernearnn

Hi Ellies ,
Please authenticate this ps1 tiny midnight 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

ernearnn said:


> Hi Ellies ,
> Please authenticate this ps1 tiny midnight
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3147814
> View attachment 3147815
> View attachment 3147816



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper), strap hardware, zipper pull and some more overall pics.


----------



## pradaish

Hi there!

I recently bought a PS1 from monnierfreres.com (it was on sale). I've purchased from them in the past with no issues, but they don't seem to be an authorized reseller for Proenza, so would love to make sure for peace of mind.  Thank you soooo much in advance!

Item: PS1 medium - midnight
Seller: http://www.monnierfreres.com/PS1-Medium-bag-SCH001000-us.html

Pics:                     https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m35jqxnj44489xw/AABSEVlf85rxxEBxROUlE5QLa?dl=0


----------



## ernearnn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper), strap hardware, zipper pull and some more overall pics.




more pics


----------



## Elliespurse

ernearnn said:


> Hi Ellies ,
> Please authenticate this ps1 tiny midnight
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3147814
> View attachment 3147815
> View attachment 3147816





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper), strap hardware, zipper pull and some more overall pics.





ernearnn said:


> more pics
> View attachment 3148390
> View attachment 3148392
> View attachment 3148393
> View attachment 3148394
> View attachment 3148395



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

pradaish said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I recently bought a PS1 from monnierfreres.com (it was on sale). I've purchased from them in the past with no issues, but they don't seem to be an authorized reseller for Proenza, so would love to make sure for peace of mind.  Thank you soooo much in advance!
> 
> Item: PS1 medium - midnight
> Seller: http://www.monnierfreres.com/PS1-Medium-bag-SCH001000-us.html
> 
> Pics:                     https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m35jqxnj44489xw/AABSEVlf85rxxEBxROUlE5QLa?dl=0



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## aammpp2

Hello,

I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag.

Details:

Item: Proenza schouler PS1 Medium crossbody satchel Sahara

Seller: wanxwa_w5dvokj 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191705902963




Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

aammpp2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Item: Proenza schouler PS1 Medium crossbody satchel Sahara
> 
> Seller: wanxwa_w5dvokj
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191705902963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Hi, It's authentic.


----------



## dmrj2517

Hi,

Can somebody authenticate the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium?
Seller: katyakahl
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291579850952?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

dmrj2517 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody authenticate the Proenza Schouler PS1 medium?
> Seller: katyakahl
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291579850952?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Hello. I am hoping to find out if this large ps1 is authentic. 

Poshmark, large ps1 in Saddle. 

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55a6db1c2a75352a0d01f80b


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikkibaby said:


> Hello. I am hoping to find out if this large ps1 is authentic.
> 
> Poshmark, large ps1 in Saddle.
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55a6db1c2a75352a0d01f80b



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## pradaish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## bobo2002

Hello,

Would you kindly help me to authenticate this backpack? Thanks in advance.

Details:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS Courier Red Pebbled Leather Backpack $1675 Back Pack 

Seller: eridactyll

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...k-/252113411488?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

bobo2002 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you kindly help me to authenticate this backpack? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS Courier Red Pebbled Leather Backpack $1675 Back Pack
> 
> Seller: eridactyll
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...k-/252113411488?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + PS letters on the strap hardware.


----------



## ali74

Good morning,

I would really appreciate it if you might be able to authenticate this:

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-1-695-...der-BAG-NEW-/191708432004?hash=item2ca2b68684

Seller: redrose-17

Thanks so much!!

Ali


----------



## Elliespurse

ali74 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you might be able to authenticate this:
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-1-695-...der-BAG-NEW-/191708432004?hash=item2ca2b68684
> 
> Seller: redrose-17
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Ali



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ali74

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so very much!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + PS letters on the strap hardware.



She has added the requested pictures to the listing. If you could take a look again, it would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Nikkibaby said:


> Hello. I am hoping to find out if this large ps1 is authentic.
> 
> Poshmark, large ps1 in Saddle.
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55a6db1c2a75352a0d01f80b



Sorry, I hit the wrong quote on the  app. Sorry. This is the bag. 







Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikkibaby said:


> Hello. I am hoping to find out if this large ps1 is authentic.
> 
> Poshmark, large ps1 in Saddle.
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55a6db1c2a75352a0d01f80b





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.





Nikkibaby said:


> Sorry, I hit the wrong quote on the  app. Sorry. This is the bag.



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## bobo2002

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + PS letters on the strap hardware.


Thank you so much. !!!!


----------



## Borey

Hi,

Would you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Details:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Grape

Seller: vince L

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-purple-satchel-grape-7478305/?tref=similarItem


----------



## Elliespurse

Borey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Grape
> 
> Seller: vince L
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-purple-satchel-grape-7478305/?tref=similarItem



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## paolochua

Item: Proenza Schouler Black Calfskin And Fur Medium Zip Pouch
Seller: acdp0607
Listing Number: 401010940723
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401010940723


----------



## Elliespurse

paolochua said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Calfskin And Fur Medium Zip Pouch
> Seller: acdp0607
> Listing Number: 401010940723
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401010940723



Hi, I'd like to see better pics of the stamped PS letters and interior + zipper pull.


----------



## paolochua

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see better pics of the stamped PS letters and interior + zipper pull.



Seller sent these photos over... they're still blurry 

TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

paolochua said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Black Calfskin And Fur Medium Zip Pouch
> Seller: acdp0607
> Listing Number: 401010940723
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401010940723





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see better pics of the stamped PS letters and interior + zipper pull.





paolochua said:


> Seller sent these photos over... they're still blurry
> 
> TIA



Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I would say it's authentic.


----------



## setoyuilien

Hello, is this item authentic?

Item: PS11 Mini in Black
Listing number: 231727673125
Seller: shop-girls1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1675-B...673125?hash=item35f40baf25:g:ghEAAOSw0HVWAQf9

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

setoyuilien said:


> Hello, is this item authentic?
> 
> Item: PS11 Mini in Black
> Listing number: 231727673125
> Seller: shop-girls1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1675-B...673125?hash=item35f40baf25:g:ghEAAOSw0HVWAQf9
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## newww

Hi Ellie,

Can you please verify the authenicity of these PS11 as well?

mx7.com/t/612/fgBTgn.jpeg mx7.com/t/9bf/ip2pX8.jpeg mx7.com/t/46e/Lmy9mA.jpeg mx7.com/t/126/09X1Yp.jpeg mx7.com/t/450/Qy0RL1.jpeg mx7.com/t/b44/OvXqID.jpeg mx7.com/t/9d3/2nzIyx.jpeg mx7.com/t/797/2Swmez.jpeg mx7.com/t/bd6/avpAgf.jpeg mx7.com/t/bdd/eLFyd3.jpeg mx7.com/t/11f/0Je7jX.jpeg mx7.com/t/df6/TBIrjT.jpeg mx7.com/t/741/J21NEl.jpeg mx7.com/t/b27/FAaAIW.jpeg

THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

newww said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please verify the authenicity of these PS11 as well?
> 
> mx7.com/t/612/fgBTgn.jpeg mx7.com/t/9bf/ip2pX8.jpeg mx7.com/t/46e/Lmy9mA.jpeg mx7.com/t/126/09X1Yp.jpeg mx7.com/t/450/Qy0RL1.jpeg mx7.com/t/b44/OvXqID.jpeg mx7.com/t/9d3/2nzIyx.jpeg mx7.com/t/797/2Swmez.jpeg mx7.com/t/bd6/avpAgf.jpeg mx7.com/t/bdd/eLFyd3.jpeg mx7.com/t/11f/0Je7jX.jpeg mx7.com/t/df6/TBIrjT.jpeg mx7.com/t/741/J21NEl.jpeg mx7.com/t/b27/FAaAIW.jpeg
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters. (stamped PS letters under the flap is already shown)

This is a spring 2013 color.


----------



## newww

thank you so much

more picture is here 

mx7.com/t/64c/jPmBdE.jpeg mx7.com/t/66c/El3EOp.jpeg mx7.com/t/9b2/z0c6a9.jpeg mx7.com/t/64c/SVO3ZC.jpeg


----------



## Elliespurse

newww said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you please verify the authenicity of these PS11 as well?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters. (stamped PS letters under the flap is already shown)
> 
> This is a spring 2013 color.





newww said:


> thank you so much
> 
> more picture is here
> 
> mx7.com/t/64c/jPmBdE.jpeg mx7.com/t/66c/El3EOp.jpeg mx7.com/t/9b2/z0c6a9.jpeg mx7.com/t/64c/SVO3ZC.jpeg



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## newww

thank you so much ellie


----------



## veneti

hi elliespurse, is it possible from these few pictures to tell if the bag is authentic? i found it on ebay. 

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco Suede Shoulder Bag Celebrities Favorite
Listing number: 191725016307
Seller: marques76
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191725016307?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: the first 4 photos are stock or blog photos. is it possible to tell from the few photos if the bag is authentic? if not i will as her for more pictures of certain parts of the bag. thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi elliespurse, is it possible from these few pictures to tell if the bag is authentic? i found it on ebay.
> 
> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Tobacco Suede Shoulder Bag Celebrities Favorite
> Listing number: 191725016307
> Seller: marques76
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191725016307?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: the first 4 photos are stock or blog photos. is it possible to tell from the few photos if the bag is authentic? if not i will as her for more pictures of certain parts of the bag. thank you so much!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

It was enough pics.


----------



## veneti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It was enough pics.



thank you ellie!!!!!


----------



## soph1372

hi is this authentic? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

soph1372 said:


> hi is this authentic? Thank you



Hi, I'm sorry this is fake.


----------



## kookiedoblast

Hi Ellie!

Wondering if you can help me authenticate this...


Item: PS11 mini black
Listing number: cannot find, sorry I don't eBay a lot
Seller: siv1994

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...568421?hash=item25b0a7aba5:g:-McAAOSwyQtV7YOp


Comments: in a couple of the pictures it looks like there's a little dent on the front flap, can you see it also or am I just crazy lol

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

kookiedoblast said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> Wondering if you can help me authenticate this...
> 
> 
> Item: PS11 mini black
> Listing number: cannot find, sorry I don't eBay a lot
> Seller: siv1994
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...568421?hash=item25b0a7aba5:g:-McAAOSwyQtV7YOp
> 
> 
> Comments: in a couple of the pictures it looks like there's a little dent on the front flap, can you see it also or am I just crazy lol
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, it's authentic.

This PS11 leather sometimes has dents, it could be one here.


----------



## kookiedoblast

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This PS11 leather sometimes has dents, it could be one here.




Thank you!  I just realized the first pic of her listing is of the classic but the rest are of the mini, and i can't ask her any questions either.


----------



## bjon33

Hi all, need some help in authenticating a Proenza PS1 medium, raspberry suede bag. I have attached some pictures for reference, appreciate the time and expertise  Thanks very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

bjon33 said:


> Hi all, need some help in authenticating a Proenza PS1 medium, raspberry suede bag. I have attached some pictures for reference, appreciate the time and expertise  Thanks very much!



Hi, it's authentic.

It's a fall 2011 raspberry PS1.


----------



## EGREGOR

Hello Dear...please help its a gift for my wife this December and i have no idea on the matter!....are these authentic? thanks a lot

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-proenza...106617?hash=item2ca43e49f9:g:QEoAAOSw37tWDeEj


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111817161356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

EGREGOR said:


> Hello Dear...please help its a gift for my wife this December and i have no idea on the matter!....are these authentic? thanks a lot
> 
> *1)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-proenza...106617?hash=item2ca43e49f9:g:QEoAAOSw37tWDeEj
> 
> *2)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/111817161356?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, *1)* It's authentic.

*2)* It's authentic. This is the smaller Tiny PS1, not the medium size.


----------



## bjon33

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It's a fall 2011 raspberry PS1.





Thanks Ellie, Appreciate your advice


----------



## CEG

Hi, please authenticate! Thanks 

Item: Proenza Schouler 'Medium PS1' Satchel
Listing number: 321913873142
Seller: alanne4 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...873142?hash=item4af38fe2f6:g:6jIAAOSwT5tWPU0d
Comments: If authentic, will it be easy to get a screw as seen in pic 4?


----------



## Elliespurse

CEG said:


> Hi, please authenticate! Thanks
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler 'Medium PS1' Satchel
> Listing number: 321913873142
> Seller: alanne4
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...873142?hash=item4af38fe2f6:g:6jIAAOSwT5tWPU0d
> Comments: If authentic, will it be easy to get a screw as seen in pic 4?



Hi, it's authentic.

With the ID tags on newer bags it should be easier to get repairs, but I think you have to go through the store where it was bought (Nordstrom?). Some of the larger department stores also have their own repair service, perhaps they can get a similar rivet.


----------



## CEG

Thanks so much, Ellie! &#128522; Darn it, I'm in Canada no Nordstrom near me. By ID tag, you mean pic 4? Sorry, I'm new to Proenza &#128517;



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> With the ID tags on newer bags it should be easier to get repairs, but I think you have to go through the store where it was bought (Nordstrom?). Some of the larger department stores also have their own repair service, perhaps they can get a similar rivet.


----------



## Elliespurse

CEG said:


> Thanks so much, Ellie! &#128522; Darn it, I'm in Canada no Nordstrom near me. By ID tag, you mean pic 4? Sorry, I'm new to Proenza &#128517;



Yes, there's a cloth tag in the bag and a plastic authentication card (numbers are often not the same though).


----------



## CEG

I didn't know that. Thanks for that!



Elliespurse said:


> Yes, there's a cloth tag in the bag and a plastic authentication card (numbers are often not the same though).


----------



## piggilet

Hi Ellie, can I check if the latest 2015 version of the PS1 magnetic flap buckle has "Proenza Schouler" spelt out instead of the usual "PS" logo? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

piggilet said:


> Hi Ellie, can I check if the latest 2015 version of the PS1 magnetic flap buckle has "Proenza Schouler" spelt out instead of the usual "PS" logo?
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi, the PS logo was replaced in 2013 with Proenza Schouler.


----------



## piggilet

Thanks so much Ellie!


----------



## MonAmie

Hi 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Limited Edition bag for sale
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?editAd=true&finnkode=66036072

I have translated the most important text: "I am selling this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1 bag since my handbag collection has reached its limit.

The bag comes in black leather with a "marble"-lock and silver hw.
It has barely been used, but has some wear as can be seen in the pictures. 

Comes in an original Proenza Schouler dustbag."


----------



## Elliespurse

MonAmie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Limited Edition bag for sale
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?editAd=true&finnkode=66036072
> 
> I have translated the most important text: "I am selling this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1 bag since my handbag collection has reached its limit.
> 
> The bag comes in black leather with a "marble"-lock and silver hw.
> It has barely been used, but has some wear as can be seen in the pictures.
> 
> Comes in an original Proenza Schouler dustbag."



Hi, it's authentic.

This is the first season Mini Messenger (Spring 2010), see the ref thread: PS1 MINI MESSENGER reference thread


----------



## cathead87

*Item name:*  PS1 Pochette (Grape Jam)
*Seller:* *Bluefly*
*Link:* http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-scho..._content=&cm_mmc=cj-_-7627999-_-11604554-_-na
*Comments:*  I purchased this from Bluefly a few weeks ago and would like to have it authenticated before using.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item name:*  PS1 Pochette (Grape Jam)
> *Seller:* *Bluefly*
> *Link:* http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-scho..._content=&cm_mmc=cj-_-7627999-_-11604554-_-na
> *Comments:*  I purchased this from Bluefly a few weeks ago and would like to have it authenticated before using.  Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  Love this color.


----------



## sanduper

Hi all!

I just purchased this PS1 Medium in Saddle off of MyHabit.com and would like to verify authenticity before using. What are your thoughts on authenticity? 

I've uploaded photos here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgj0c8k7sq4a1i2/AADY3nGnQEUlH6_WBvprYpYPa?dl=0

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

sanduper said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased this PS1 Medium in Saddle off of MyHabit.com and would like to verify authenticity before using. What are your thoughts on authenticity?
> 
> I've uploaded photos here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgj0c8k7sq4a1i2/AADY3nGnQEUlH6_WBvprYpYPa?dl=0
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## sanduper

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you so much! I've been on the hunt for this bag brand new at the right price for months now! So excited to start carrying it


----------



## madame_melissa

Hi lovelies, I've been after so many bags and am desperate to get one for a reasonable price 

Item: Proenza Schouler 'Mini PS11' Classic
Listing number: 321925002902
Seller: minnie8125mingming 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...002902?hash=item4af439b696:g:d5YAAOSwcdBWTcK1


Item: Proenza Schouler 'Mini PS11' Classic
Listing number: 161890535191
Seller: its_a_beautiful_day!
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...535191?hash=item25b16d8717:g:9UAAAOSwEgVWS9g0


Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Elliespurse

madame_melissa said:


> Hi lovelies, I've been after so many bags and am desperate to get one for a reasonable price
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler 'Mini PS11' Classic
> Listing number: 321925002902
> Seller: minnie8125mingming
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...002902?hash=item4af439b696:g:d5YAAOSwcdBWTcK1
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler 'Mini PS11' Classic
> Listing number: 161890535191
> Seller: its_a_beautiful_day!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...535191?hash=item25b16d8717:g:9UAAAOSwEgVWS9g0
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance xx



Hi, *1)* it's authentic.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters.


----------



## schadenfreude

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Can someone take a peek at this listing please:

Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium pepe suede
Listing number: 272057012351
Seller: lotusbun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-pepe-suede-/272057012351?hash=item3f57dc907f:g:53UAAOSwnipWVppG


----------



## Elliespurse

schadenfreude said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Can someone take a peek at this listing please:
> 
> Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium pepe suede
> Listing number: 272057012351
> Seller: lotusbun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-pepe-suede-/272057012351?hash=item3f57dc907f:g:53UAAOSwnipWVppG



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy on the leather tab inside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hello everyone!

Is this PSI authentic?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
Listing number:251591832277 
Seller:riches_from_my_closet 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251591832277?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: The PS1 looks good from what I can see but I need a second opinion!  Also, anyone who dealt with this seller before?


----------



## Elliespurse

lovechildmonste said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Is this PSI authentic?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> Listing number:251591832277
> Seller:riches_from_my_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251591832277?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: The PS1 looks good from what I can see but I need a second opinion!  Also, anyone who dealt with this seller before?



Hi, it's authentic.

We looked at two auctions from this seller (post 5222/5278) and one had enough pics to confirm authentic. The color looks like SS13 Lagoon.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> We looked at two auctions from this seller (post 5222/5278) and one had enough pics to confirm authentic. The color looks like SS13 Lagoon.


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## jennastar

lovechildmonste said:


> Thank you very much!!!!!


Just so you know- lagoon is on sale on the PS website in the color lagoon. It's only on sale in the medium but if you love that color it's a great deal on a new one. 
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b-1.html?color=Lagoon


----------



## kifana

Hello, 

I am back again. May the moderator authenticate this item on ebay for me? Thank you 

Item: 311481331781
Listing number: n/a
Seller: lodestar5
Link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311481331781?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

kifana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am back again. May the moderator authenticate this item on ebay for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: 311481331781
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: lodestar5
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311481331781?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: xxxx



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kifana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Yey! Thank you


----------



## kifana

Hi, i have got the bag. Just a quick question, should the item serial number be the same as the number on the tag inside the zip compartment on the ps1 tiny?mine is not the same as the item serial number on the card.is that fine?i just curious. Thank you.


----------



## monicaaaaa

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
Thank you so much
Best Regards, Monica


----------



## cogan114

Hello, I just got my very first PS1 and its from myhabit.com. I would like your opinions on its authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kifana said:


> Hi, i have got the bag. Just a quick question, should the item serial number be the same as the number on the tag inside the zip compartment on the ps1 tiny?mine is not the same as the item serial number on the card.is that fine?i just curious. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3203447



Hi, the numbers are often not the same so it should be ok.


----------



## Elliespurse

monicaaaaa said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
> Thank you so much
> Best Regards, Monica



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

cogan114 said:


> Hello, I just got my very first PS1 and its from myhabit.com. I would like your opinions on its authenticity. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3203616
> View attachment 3203619
> View attachment 3203622
> View attachment 3203624
> View attachment 3203626
> View attachment 3203629
> View attachment 3203631
> View attachment 3203632
> View attachment 3203639



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## cogan114

Thank you, Elliespurse!


----------



## monicaaaaa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie, thanks - here's a picture of the clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

monicaaaaa said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
> Thank you so much
> Best Regards, Monica





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS logo on the fold-over clasp.





monicaaaaa said:


> Hi Ellie, thanks - here's a picture of the clasp.



Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## fursfurs

Hi, I just got my first PS bag. It's a ps1 tiny lux in dark teal. It is from farfetch.com
Please help me understand if its authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

fursfurs said:


> Hi, I just got my first PS bag. It's a ps1 tiny lux in dark teal. It is from farfetch.com
> Please help me understand if its authentic. Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  I love the color!


----------



## fursfurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  I love the color!


thank you so much, Ellie!


----------



## mimikittytwins

Hello Elliespurse! Please help me authenticate the below listing, and which season color it is?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231772260023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

mimikittytwins said:


> Hello Elliespurse! Please help me authenticate the below listing, and which season color it is?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231772260023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside, strap hardware, hang-tag, zipper pull and markings on the fold-over clasp. The listing has many stock pics and the pics of the actual bag are not enough.

It could be 2013 smoke but the pics are not enough to tell.


----------



## mimikittytwins

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside, strap hardware, hang-tag, zipper pull and markings on the fold-over clasp. The listing has many stock pics and the pics of the actual bag are not enough.
> 
> It could be 2013 smoke but the pics are not enough to tell.



Thanks, Ellie  I asked the seller and here are few more sent through mail, not sure if these are enough


----------



## Elliespurse

mimikittytwins said:


> Hello Elliespurse! Please help me authenticate the below listing, and which season color it is?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231772260023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside, strap hardware, hang-tag, zipper pull and markings on the fold-over clasp. The listing has many stock pics and the pics of the actual bag are not enough.
> 
> It could be 2013 smoke but the pics are not enough to tell.





mimikittytwins said:


> Thanks, Ellie  I asked the seller and here are few more sent through mail, not sure if these are enough



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It looks like a 2012 PS1 with a repaired clasp, the pics are not good enough to say if it's smoke or military.


----------



## cathead87

fursfurs said:


> Hi, I just got my first PS bag. It's a ps1 tiny lux in dark teal. It is from farfetch.com
> Please help me understand if its authentic. Thank you!


 
I apologize for chatting in this thread...but this color is beyond beautiful.


----------



## mimikittytwins

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> It looks like a 2012 PS1 with a repaired clasp, the pics are not good enough to say if it's smoke or military.



you are genius and even knew that it is with the repaired clasp! REALLY appreciated your time and help here. The seller says it is NEW without tag, and sent two more pictures below... I feel it is more like a smoke color.


----------



## Elliespurse

mimikittytwins said:


> you are genius and even knew that it is with the repaired clasp! REALLY appreciated your time and help here. The seller says it is NEW without tag, and sent two more pictures below... I feel it is more like a smoke color.



Thanks, I also feel it's more like smoke color.


----------



## mirn

Hi,

Could someone please help authenticate this PS11 mini bag?

Thank you!

Item: BNWT Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic black patent leather bag, sealed
Listing number: 151907977916
Seller: ocs69
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Pro...977916?hash=item235e6bcabc:g:mGUAAOSw3ydVh2Fd
Comments: thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please help authenticate this PS11 mini bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: BNWT Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic black patent leather bag, sealed
> Listing number: 151907977916
> Seller: ocs69
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Pro...977916?hash=item235e6bcabc:g:mGUAAOSw3ydVh2Fd
> Comments: thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi, I would appreciate help authenticating this PS1 pouch please...

Item: Proenza Schouler Pouch Bag NWT

Listing number: 161910953068

Seller: carinachen1012

Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Pouch-Bag-/161910953068?nav=SEARCH

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I would appreciate help authenticating this PS1 pouch please...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Pouch Bag NWT
> 
> Listing number: 161910953068
> 
> Seller: carinachen1012
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Pouch-Bag-/161910953068?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.




Thank you Elliespurse, I have just requested these.


----------



## BlueCherry

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.




Hi Elliespurse, the buyer has updated the link with new photos and are attached here too - are these what you need to authenticate please?  Many thanks [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

BigCherry said:


> Hi Elliespurse, the buyer has updated the link with new photos - are these what you need to authenticate please?  Many thanks [emoji3]



I think we have to wait a bit more because I don't see the new pics yet, I'll check later.


----------



## BlueCherry

Elliespurse said:


> I think we have to wait a bit more because I don't see the new pics yet, I'll check later.




My apologies, I couldn't see them either so the buyer attached them in their message. Thanks...


----------



## Elliespurse

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I would appreciate help authenticating this PS1 pouch please...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Pouch Bag NWT
> 
> Listing number: 161910953068
> 
> Seller: carinachen1012
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Pouch-Bag-/161910953068?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.





BigCherry said:


> Hi Elliespurse, the buyer has updated the link with new photos and are attached here too - are these what you need to authenticate please?  Many thanks [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3208915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208917






Elliespurse said:


> I think we have to wait a bit more because I don't see the new pics yet, I'll check later.





BigCherry said:


> My apologies, I couldn't see them either so the buyer attached them in their message. Thanks...



Thanks I see the pics in your message, it's authentic.


----------



## BlueCherry

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks I see the pics in your message, it's authentic.




Thanks very much Elliespurse - you're a star [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji6]


----------



## mirn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you for that.


----------



## chilloutsi

Hi Elliespurse and all,

I'm new here! My wife has just received a bag she purchased recently via an Instagram Account here in Thailand. I don't know how to check the authenticity on my own, so need your help!

I've attached photos.

As I don't see any online validation tools, I'm not sure if it's okay to post the Card with the serial number, inside tag with ID? Let me know if you need these to help and I'll attach them.

Best Regards,

Simon


----------



## Elliespurse

chilloutsi said:


> Hi Elliespurse and all,
> 
> I'm new here! My wife has just received a bag she purchased recently via an Instagram Account here in Thailand. I don't know how to check the authenticity on my own, so need your help!
> 
> I've attached photos.
> 
> As I don't see any online validation tools, I'm not sure if it's okay to post the Card with the serial number, inside tag with ID? Let me know if you need these to help and I'll attach them.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Simon



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and inside the bag outside the pocket + PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## dds262

Can you authenticate this please??

Item - PS 1 medium concrete grey
Item #151906446364
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...446364?hash=item235e546c1c:g:FtcAAOSwnH1WYfyW
Seller muci_armid 

Thank you Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

dds262 said:


> Can you authenticate this please??
> 
> Item - PS 1 medium concrete grey
> Item #151906446364
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...446364?hash=item235e546c1c:g:FtcAAOSwnH1WYfyW
> Seller muci_armid
> 
> Thank you Ellie



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## i_love_LV

can you authenticate please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252189623792?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and this one too please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221959760509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and this one too please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181950264549?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and if you have to choose, would you buy a large or a medium PS1 and would you like the smoke grey or saddle tan? I'm so torn right now but I hope you can give me your opinion and your authentication advice on the links i provided.

thanks ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

i_love_LV said:


> can you authenticate please:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252189623792?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and if you have to choose, would you buy a large or a medium PS1 and would you like the smoke grey or saddle tan? I'm so torn right now but I hope you can give me your opinion and your authentication advice on the links i provided.
> 
> thanks ellie!



Hi, it's authentic. This looks like a Large PS1, not medium. eBay item number: 252189623792

(I reply 3x with one listing in each.)

For the sizes I always go for the medium (nicer proportions imho) unless you needs to carry more like files and folders, then the large is better.


----------



## i_love_LV

thanks so much ellie! such quick reply!

can you authenticate this too please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22195976050...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

i_love_LV said:


> can you authenticate please:
> 
> and this one too please:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221959760509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks ellie!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp. eBay item number: 221959760509

The color looks like Pepe, but with older hw?


----------



## Elliespurse

i_love_LV said:


> can you authenticate please:
> 
> and this one too please:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181950264549?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks ellie!



This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp. eBay item number: 181950264549


----------



## i_love_LV

regarding ebay item number:221959760509, i'm gonna ask the seller for the additional pics.

can you authenticate this last one please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18195026454...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true

thanks so much!


----------



## dds262

Even though you didn't ask me....I am going to chime in with an opinion and say that the smoke is not my preferred color - I much prefer the other ones - the smoke is kind of a "meh" color.


I also strongly agree with Ellie regarding size. I own two  larges - and carried one as an every day purse - and it was too large - it has been relegated to travel or carrying files. I can't stop going back to the medium, or the smaller courier - even when I try to carry other brands....LV does have ONE ten year old style that I will carry - other than that....always looking though!


Please let us know what you decide on!


----------



## Jawscat

Hi! Would appreciate your help in authenticating this PS clutch I bought online.  I'm not too sure what photos to post so let me know if you need more. Thank you so much!

Item name: Proenza Schouler Pouchette (I think)


----------



## Elliespurse

Jawscat said:


> Hi! Would appreciate your help in authenticating this PS clutch I bought online.  I'm not too sure what photos to post so let me know if you need more. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler Pouchette (I think)
> 
> View attachment 3212906
> View attachment 3212907
> View attachment 3212908
> View attachment 3212909
> 
> View attachment 3212911



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1 Pochette!


----------



## Jawscat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1 Pochette!




Hi Ellie

Thank you so much for your help. I love it and it smells good too!!


----------



## madame_melissa

Hi Ellie, could you please authenticate another PS11 for me? 

This is via a non-auction site;
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Patent Black
Seller: Connie
Comments: Please let me know if you'd like to see more and I can ask the seller for you xx

postimg.org/image/iymxfgnpz/
postimg.org/image/4kykg9okj/
postimg.org/image/cktvy8mmx/
postimg.org/image/b9v1pmze3/
postimg.org/image/jx8cev7dj/
postimg.org/image/6gwit4lx7/
postimg.org/image/yezii3adl/
postimg.org/image/aepy4sbhx/
postimg.org/image/c5dc48ikt/
postimg.org/image/xs3qk9mw3/

So sorry for the links, I'm not sure why my other url website wasn't working xx


----------



## Elliespurse

madame_melissa said:


> Hi Ellie, could you please authenticate another PS11 for me?
> 
> This is via a non-auction site;
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Patent Black
> Seller: Connie
> Comments: Please let me know if you'd like to see more and I can ask the seller for you xx
> 
> postimg.org/image/iymxfgnpz/
> postimg.org/image/4kykg9okj/
> postimg.org/image/cktvy8mmx/
> postimg.org/image/b9v1pmze3/
> postimg.org/image/jx8cev7dj/
> postimg.org/image/6gwit4lx7/
> postimg.org/image/yezii3adl/
> postimg.org/image/aepy4sbhx/
> postimg.org/image/c5dc48ikt/
> postimg.org/image/xs3qk9mw3/
> 
> So sorry for the links, I'm not sure why my other url website wasn't working xx



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## madame_melissa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Hi Ellie! Thank you so much xx


----------



## winnieso

Can you help me with this Proenza ps1 large in saffron color?
http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...bag-2400/v?adId=1115910308&locationId=1700273
I cannot afford a new one and this seems to be good price. I just don't have the expertise to tell if it is real or not.
Thanks!!


----------



## jcver

Hi! Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much.
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Schouler/121840581848?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620074313%26meid%3D4427294a64bb4249b70c1c9151a64163%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D121835326564


----------



## Elliespurse

winnieso said:


> Can you help me with this Proenza ps1 large in saffron color?
> http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...bag-2400/v?adId=1115910308&locationId=1700273
> I cannot afford a new one and this seems to be good price. I just don't have the expertise to tell if it is real or not.
> Thanks!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.

It looks like a fall 2012 Mustard PS1, see PS 1 large in mustard


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this. Thank you so much.
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Scho...a64163&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=121835326564



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.

Your link didn't work, I looked at this auction:
*Item:* Proenza Schouler
*Seller:* bankieberry
*Item number:* 121840581848
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/121840581848


----------



## winnieso

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a fall 2012 Mustard PS1, see PS 1 large in mustard




Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think it is suppose to be the saffron color. Is it really old?


----------



## Elliespurse

winnieso said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214440
> View attachment 3214441
> View attachment 3214442
> 
> I think it is suppose to be the saffron color. Is it really old?



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.

I think the color is fall 2012 Mustard, the saffron has a bit more red in it, see:
PS 1 Medium in saffron???
and
PS 1 large in mustard


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.
> 
> Your link didn't work, I looked at this auction:
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler
> *Seller:* bankieberry
> *Item number:* 121840581848
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/121840581848



Hi Ellie! Unfortunately sold already. Thanks anyway!


----------



## winnieso

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the color is fall 2012 Mustard, the saffron has a bit more red in it, see:
> 
> PS 1 Medium in saffron???
> 
> and
> 
> PS 1 large in mustard




I am able to get more picture.





Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

winnieso said:


> Can you help me with this Proenza ps1 large in saffron color?
> http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-walle...bag-2400/v?adId=1115910308&locationId=1700273
> I cannot afford a new one and this seems to be good price. I just don't have the expertise to tell if it is real or not.
> Thanks!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.
> 
> It looks like a fall 2012 Mustard PS1, see PS 1 large in mustard





winnieso said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214440
> View attachment 3214441
> View attachment 3214442
> 
> I think it is suppose to be the saffron color. Is it really old?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.
> 
> I think the color is fall 2012 Mustard, the saffron has a bit more red in it, see:
> PS 1 Medium in saffron???
> and
> PS 1 large in mustard





winnieso said:


> I am able to get more picture.
> View attachment 3214732
> View attachment 3214733
> View attachment 3214734
> View attachment 3214735
> 
> Thanks again



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## sandyan

Hi there,
Please authenticate these three   New to Proenza and want to make sure I'm getting the real deal before a drop a pretty penny.  TIA!! 

Item: Proenza Schouler  Black PS1 Medium Satchel 
Listing number: 231785537406  
Seller: studiowardrobe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231785537406

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - yummy chocolate, gorgeous leather brand new w/tags 
Listing number: 131670758149 
Seller: katiecake
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131670758149

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag 
Listing number: 252214224516
Seller: shutterbugalex647
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252214224516


----------



## cathead87

*Item name:*  PS1 Pochette
*Seller:* The RealReal
*Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...es/proenza-schouler-ps1-clutch-w-slash-tags-7

Hi Ellie - I just received this Pochette from The RealReal. I have never purchased from them before and would like to have it authenticated.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item name:*  PS1 Pochette
> *Seller:* The RealReal
> *Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...es/proenza-schouler-ps1-clutch-w-slash-tags-7
> 
> Hi Ellie - I just received this Pochette from The RealReal. I have never purchased from them before and would like to have it authenticated.  Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It's the little sister to my medium Blanket PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

sandyan said:


> Hi there,
> Please authenticate these three   New to Proenza and want to make sure I'm getting the real deal before a drop a pretty penny.  TIA!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler  Black PS1 Medium Satchel
> Listing number: 231785537406
> Seller: studiowardrobe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231785537406




Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

sandyan said:


> Hi there,
> Please authenticate these three   New to Proenza and want to make sure I'm getting the real deal before a drop a pretty penny.  TIA!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - yummy chocolate, gorgeous leather brand new w/tags
> Listing number: 131670758149
> Seller: katiecake
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131670758149



Hi, this could also be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

sandyan said:


> Hi there,
> Please authenticate these three   New to Proenza and want to make sure I'm getting the real deal before a drop a pretty penny.  TIA!!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Handbag
> Listing number: 252214224516
> Seller: shutterbugalex647
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252214224516




Hi, this is fake.


----------



## sandyan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Thank you!! I'm so glad I checked!! The other bag (the black one) is already sold. I'll check back again when I spot another black one. Again, thank you very much!


----------



## praewpraewp

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
Thank you so much &#1043213;


----------



## Elliespurse

praewpraewp said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
> Thank you so much &#56250;&#57101;



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the front of the leather tab (the backside with the number is already in your pics) + backside of the bag.


----------



## praewpraewp

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the front of the leather tab (the backside with the number is already in your pics) + backside of the bag.




Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

praewpraewp said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag? (PS1 Medium Smoke)
> Thank you so much &#1043213;





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the front of the leather tab (the backside with the number is already in your pics) + backside of the bag.





praewpraewp said:


> Thanks again



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too


----------



## CEG

Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - Navy 
Listing number: 201487735091
Seller: lipe35
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201487735091?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

CEG said:


> Item: NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - Navy
> Listing number: 201487735091
> Seller: lipe35
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201487735091?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sandyan

hello! if you could authenticate these two, I would greatly appreciate it!   TIA! sorry if they are completely obvious..new to Proenza and definitely want to make double sure.  Thank you!

Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Smoke Gray Leather Handbag Bag $1995 EUC
Listing number: 171866918515
Seller: plutto1990
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171866918515

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather Medium Tote Crossbody $1695
Listing number: 221776508798
Seller: 2peacetuesday
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221776508798


----------



## Elliespurse

sandyan said:


> hello! if you could authenticate these two, I would greatly appreciate it!   TIA! sorry if they are completely obvious..new to Proenza and definitely want to make double sure.  Thank you!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Smoke Gray Leather Handbag Bag $1995 EUC
> Listing number: 171866918515
> Seller: plutto1990
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171866918515



Hi, it's authentic. Note the missing rivet and what looks like a ripped seam on the bottom.


----------



## Elliespurse

sandyan said:


> hello! if you could authenticate these two, I would greatly appreciate it!   TIA! sorry if they are completely obvious..new to Proenza and definitely want to make double sure.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Leather Medium Tote Crossbody $1695
> Listing number: 221776508798
> Seller: 2peacetuesday
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221776508798



Hi, it's authentic. Note the round mark in the bag means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.


----------



## sandyan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Note the round mark in the bag means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.



Thank you so much for the quick replies!! I missed all of the details you pointed out &#128584; Thank you, thank you!


----------



## cathead87

*Item name:*  PS1 Pochette (Military)
*Seller:* Tonya (Tradesy)
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-pouchette-clutch-green-3707899/

 Hi Ellie - I just received this Pochette from a seller on Tradesy and would like it authenticated.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item name:*  PS1 Pochette (Military)
> *Seller:* Tonya (Tradesy)
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-pouchette-clutch-green-3707899/
> 
> Hi Ellie - I just received this Pochette from a seller on Tradesy and would like it authenticated.  Thanks!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  I love the color.


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  I love the color.


 

I have become obsessed with the Pochette. 
Thank you for authenticating and have a great holiday.


----------



## ringoC

Item name: PS1 Medium Saddle
Seller: Yvonne_1478410
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.tw/closets/item/539413

Hi!
I want to have a PS1 for a long time.
If you could help me to authenticate this one, I would greatly appreciate it!
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

ringoC said:


> Item name: PS1 Medium Saddle
> Seller: Yvonne_1478410
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.tw/closets/item/539413
> 
> Hi!
> I want to have a PS1 for a long time.
> If you could help me to authenticate this one, I would greatly appreciate it!
> Thank you



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## miann

Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...rse-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1780-/141861785576?

Notice that the seller says she has fixed the strap due to problems with the clips. She doesn't have the badge that says "Proenza Schouler", neither receipt.


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Hello! Can someone authenticate this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...rse-Satchel-Messenger-Bag-1780-/141861785576?
> 
> Notice that the seller says she has fixed the strap due to problems with the clips. She doesn't have the badge that says "Proenza Schouler", neither receipt.



Hi, this is fake.

Seller: stxphanie
Item number: 141861785576


----------



## ringoC

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.




Hi!
I asked the seller to provide more closeup pics.
http://imgur.com/a/3pDbR

Please help me to authenticate it.
Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

ringoC said:


> Item name: PS1 Medium Saddle
> Seller: Yvonne_1478410
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.tw/closets/item/539413
> 
> Hi!
> I want to have a PS1 for a long time.
> If you could help me to authenticate this one, I would greatly appreciate it!
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.





ringoC said:


> Hi!
> I asked the seller to provide more closeup pics.
> http://imgur.com/a/3pDbR
> 
> Please help me to authenticate it.
> Thank you very much



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## miann

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> Seller: stxphanie
> Item number: 141861785576



How can you see this?


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> How can you see this?



Hi, we don't post details but I've seen this type many times the last five years.


----------



## miann

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we don't post details but I've seen this type many times the last five years.


Thank you!!


----------



## mirn

Hi 

Could you please help authenticate this PS11?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 191767357877
Seller: luxurboutiqu0
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191767357877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Have contacted the seller and they said they have the receipt.

Please let me know if you require anymore photos.

Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

mirn said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this PS11?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 191767357877
> Seller: luxurboutiqu0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191767357877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Have contacted the seller and they said they have the receipt.
> 
> Please let me know if you require anymore photos.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag (if this tag isn't removed yet).


----------



## selene18

Could you help authenticate this? Hear great things AND horror stories re: eLady and I'm not sure what to do!

Item name: Auth Proenza Schouler PS-1 Medium Hand bag Leather Brown (BF095728)
Seller: eLady01
Item number: 331737769618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...769618?hash=item4d3d1ca692:g:-WUAAOSwYaFWeCNT

Thank you so much! x


----------



## Elliespurse

selene18 said:


> Could you help authenticate this? Hear great things AND horror stories re: eLady and I'm not sure what to do!
> 
> Item name: Auth Proenza Schouler PS-1 Medium Hand bag Leather Brown (BF095728)
> Seller: eLady01
> Item number: 331737769618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...769618?hash=item4d3d1ca692:g:-WUAAOSwYaFWeCNT
> 
> Thank you so much! x



Hi, it's authentic.

This PS1 is from around 2012.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Hi Authenticators! 

Item Name: PS1 Smokey (Medium I believe!)
Comments: Bought this at the Nordstrom's Last Chance! Seems perfect except for minor paint on the metal tag and the main metal clasp is a bit wonky (Looks like the little metal rod to hold it in place chipped but i'll figure out a way to make it work, probably take it to a place to fix it! )

Pictures are below, I hope these are sufficient, if not please let me know!

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## mirn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag (if this tag isn't removed yet).



Hi,
Thank you for your reply. I've attached the photos that the seller has sent.


----------



## Elliespurse

NicoleAngelina said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Item Name: PS1 Smokey (Medium I believe!)
> Comments: Bought this at the Nordstrom's Last Chance! Seems perfect except for minor paint on the metal tag and the main metal clasp is a bit wonky (Looks like the little metal rod to hold it in place chipped but i'll figure out a way to make it work, probably take it to a place to fix it! )
> 
> Pictures are below, I hope these are sufficient, if not please let me know!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your find!


----------



## Elliespurse

mirn said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this PS11?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 191767357877
> Seller: luxurboutiqu0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191767357877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Have contacted the seller and they said they have the receipt.
> 
> Please let me know if you require anymore photos.
> 
> Thank you.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag (if this tag isn't removed yet).





mirn said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your reply. I've attached the photos that the seller has sent.



Hi and thanks for the pics, they are a bit small but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats on your find!




Woohoo!! [emoji3] Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! [emoji4]


----------



## miann

I would like someone to authenticate these 2 bags, thank you so much in advance: 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
Seller: kicksandpumps
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121828065832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
Seller: cottoncandy4f
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291630442121?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> I would like someone to authenticate these 2 bags, thank you so much in advance:
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Seller: kicksandpumps
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121828065832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Seller: cottoncandy4f
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291630442121?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).

*2)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab). Note the missing hang-tag. This PS1 is from 2011 or earlier.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

Hi everyone  
I'm new around the PS threads but I got my eye on the ps11 and I found two I like on Vestiaire Collective. 

Item: PS 11 Black in soft leather
Listing number: 2181868
Seller: TRENDLEE
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-2181868.shtml


Item: PS 11 
Listing number: 2150585
Seller: MONIKA
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-2150585.shtml

Any thoughts? I know VC verifies the items before sending them but I still thought it'd be wise to hear your word. Thanks for the help xxx


----------



## Elliespurse

WednesdayAddams said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new around the PS threads but I got my eye on the ps11 and I found two I like on Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PS 11 Black in soft leather
> Listing number: 2181868
> Seller: TRENDLEE
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-2181868.shtml
> 
> 
> *2)*
> Item: PS 11
> Listing number: 2150585
> Seller: MONIKA
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-2150585.shtml
> 
> Any thoughts? I know VC verifies the items before sending them but I still thought it'd be wise to hear your word. Thanks for the help xxx



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + backside of the bag. Note this is an older PS11 with the d-ring, and the larger classic size.

*2)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag + the cloth tag if it isn't removed. Note this is the smaller mini size.


----------



## selene18

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> This PS1 is from around 2012.



GREAT!! Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## jcver

Hi! Could you please authenticate this PS for me please. http://m.ebay.it/itm/401039782289
Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this PS for me please. http://m.ebay.it/itm/401039782289
> Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.

This is a Fall 2012 PS1 Crackle Leather, see PS1 reference thread (also see the black/red on the next page)


----------



## MMMinTX

Is MyHabit okay?
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...-1451495389760&sindex=40&ref=qd_women_eb_1_40
I ordered this bag from Proenza Schoulers site but it was sold out. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

MMMinTX said:


> Is MyHabit okay?
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...-1451495389760&sindex=40&ref=qd_women_eb_1_40
> I ordered this bag from Proenza Schoulers site but it was sold out. Thanks!



Hi, MyHabit is in the forum Shop menu at the top of the page. There are also many posts when searching here on tPF. But for authentication I would need to see closeup pics of the bag.

Hope this is ok.


----------



## MMMinTX

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, MyHabit is in the forum Shop menu at the top of the page. There are also many posts when searching here on tPF. But for authentication I would need to see closeup pics of the bag.
> 
> Hope this is ok.



I went ahead and ordered since it is returnable and the MyHabit posts in this forum were mostly positive. I may post pictures once it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## ringoC

Hi! 
Could you please authenticate this PS1 for me please&#65311;

Item: PS1 pepe medium 
Seller: Reebonz 
Link: http://imgur.com/a/AJMEm

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

ringoC said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this PS1 for me please&#65311;
> 
> Item: PS1 pepe medium
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/AJMEm
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## mirn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, they are a bit small but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.



Thank you


----------



## ringoC

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you so much~^^


----------



## miann

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 
Seller: q.shij4
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-...rse-Satchel-Bag-1780-/201487432228?nav=SEARCH

Can someone authenticate this? Thank you so much In advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1
> Seller: q.shij4
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-...rse-Satchel-Bag-1780-/201487432228?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Can someone authenticate this? Thank you so much In advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


----------



## miann

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.


Ok I am gonna ask seller to take pictures of this. Thank you for a quick answer, Ellie.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello! Could you please help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Elliespurse

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello! Could you please help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3230648
> 
> View attachment 3230650
> 
> View attachment 3230651
> 
> View attachment 3230652
> 
> View attachment 3230653
> 
> View attachment 3230654
> 
> View attachment 3230655



Hi, it's authentic.

I  the Blanket PS1.


----------



## aammpp2

Hello!

Could you give me your opinion regarding authenticity of this bag, I purchased it online from what it seems  a reputable seller, but I would appreciate your opinion for some peace of mind. Thanks in advance! 


Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Fringe - Midnight
Listing: N/A
Seller: Boutique 1

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqst0rgrb8pamuq/P9570080.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d00w2zuaqipjzqy/P9570083.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7e37134jrr4lac/P9570081.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/timgn0lfvmr9ouq/P9570082.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/62s3jd69nzxtecy/P9570087.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1gcug2aelcwykbb/P9570088.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3ikg3vloquaioz/P9570085.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Elliespurse

aammpp2 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you give me your opinion regarding authenticity of this bag, I purchased it online from what it seems  a reputable seller, but I would appreciate your opinion for some peace of mind. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Fringe - Midnight
> Listing: N/A
> Seller: Boutique 1
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqst0rgrb8pamuq/P9570080.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d00w2zuaqipjzqy/P9570083.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7e37134jrr4lac/P9570081.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/timgn0lfvmr9ouq/P9570082.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/62s3jd69nzxtecy/P9570087.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1gcug2aelcwykbb/P9570088.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m3ikg3vloquaioz/P9570085.jpg?dl=0



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## aammpp2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1!


Thank you so much!


----------



## cathead87

*Item name:*  PS1 Tote
*Seller:* The RealReal
*Link: *https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/proenza-schouler-ps1-tote-44

 Hi Ellie - I'm not interested in purchasing...just curious. I have never seen this bag before and I know that a lot of the required pics are missing for authenticity.  Just wondering if you had ever seen it...or if it is suspicious to you.  The long strap appears braided and it's not the normal leather.   Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item name:*  PS1 Tote
> *Seller:* The RealReal
> *Link: *https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/proenza-schouler-ps1-tote-44
> 
> Hi Ellie - I'm not interested in purchasing...just curious. I have never seen this bag before and I know that a lot of the required pics are missing for authenticity.  Just wondering if you had ever seen it...or if it is suspicious to you.  The long strap appears braided and it's not the normal leather.   Thanks!



Hi, this looks like the fall 2013 two-tone (deerskin) PS1, see PS SEASONAL BAGS and SLG reference thread They had the nice hw with inlay similar to the two-sided leather PS1:s. Perhaps a Bergdorf Goodman exclusive?


----------



## cathead87

I didn't think to check that thread. 
Thank you for the info.  It's pretty unique...just too flashy for me.

Oh, I carried my Blanket PS1 Pochette today and I love it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The Blanket PS1 is


----------



## thehippodrome2

Hi. Just hoping someone can authenticate this for me.  I already bought it so I hope it's authentic. Many Thanks!

 PROENZA SCHOULER Ps1 Large Plum Cross Body
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-plum-10247080/
Seller-Nicole C


----------



## Elliespurse

thehippodrome2 said:


> Hi. Just hoping someone can authenticate this for me.  I already bought it so I hope it's authentic. Many Thanks!
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER Ps1 Large Plum Cross Body
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-plum-10247080/
> Seller-Nicole C



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## thehippodrome2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you! I'll post a picture of that once it artives.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> I  the Blanket PS1.




Thanks Ellie!! 

Yeah... It was definitely love at first sight & a bit of an impulse holiday treat, hehe.


----------



## christinaaah

Hi,

Is this authentic?











Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

christinaaah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## christinaaah

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## peppermint2016

Hi!  I'm new so I hope I'm doing this right.  I purchased this black Proenza Schouler PS11 a few months ago off eBay and now I'm paranoid that it's not authentic.  Can you verify?  Thank you!

http://imgur.com/a/hXm9K


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi!  I'm new so I hope I'm doing this right.  I purchased this black Proenza Schouler PS11 a few months ago off eBay and now I'm paranoid that it's not authentic.  Can you verify?  Thank you!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hXm9K



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper).

It's an early PS11.


----------



## peppermint2016

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper).
> 
> It's an early PS11.



Hi! Thanks for such a fast response.  It was hard to get a picture, but I tried here:

http://imgur.com/a/Dttdt

Do you know what year/make it was from?

Thank you SO much!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi!  I'm new so I hope I'm doing this right.  I purchased this black Proenza Schouler PS11 a few months ago off eBay and now I'm paranoid that it's not authentic.  Can you verify?  Thank you!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/hXm9K





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper).
> 
> It's an early PS11.





peppermint2016 said:


> Hi! Thanks for such a fast response.  It was hard to get a picture, but I tried here:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Dttdt
> 
> Do you know what year/make it was from?
> 
> Thank you SO much!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  Looking at the leather I think this could be one of the first PS11 from 2011, see PS11 reference thread


----------



## Sarahhobo

Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag please. Thank you.

Item name : Authentic Proenza Schouler ps11 classic bag PRICED FOR QUICK SALE! ! !
Item number : 291653245132
Seller : kristianisthebest7
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...245132?hash=item43e7e358cc:g:ENYAAOSwT~9Wi1kn


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahhobo said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this bag please. Thank you.
> 
> Item name : Authentic Proenza Schouler ps11 classic bag PRICED FOR QUICK SALE! ! !
> Item number : 291653245132
> Seller : kristianisthebest7
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...245132?hash=item43e7e358cc:g:ENYAAOSwT~9Wi1kn



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (below the zipper) + better pics of the front and back.

This is an older PS11 with the d-ring.


----------



## Sarahhobo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (below the zipper) + better pics of the front and back.
> 
> This is an older PS11 with the d-ring.



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## DYANE

Hello can you please authenticate this ? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

DYANE said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this ? Thank you very much in advance
> View attachment 3238055
> View attachment 3238056
> View attachment 3238057
> View attachment 3238059
> View attachment 3238070



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper) + backside of the bag.


----------



## DYANE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper) + backside of the bag.









Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

DYANE said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this ? Thank you very much in advance
> View attachment 3238055
> View attachment 3238056
> View attachment 3238057
> View attachment 3238059
> View attachment 3238070





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper) + backside of the bag.





DYANE said:


> View attachment 3238082
> View attachment 3238083
> View attachment 3238084
> 
> 
> Thank you



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## DYANE

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you very much !


----------



## dds262

Hi Ellie,

Thread is 400+ pages long!!! Can you list the photos you need for authentication of a PS1 please??? Thanks!


----------



## minimodernmaven

I purchased this bag and it arrived today. It looks off in person. Can you please give me your feedback from the listing? I will post personal pictures if you wish.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151938139876?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

minimodernmaven said:


> I purchased this bag and it arrived today. It looks off in person. Can you please give me your feedback from the listing? I will post personal pictures if you wish.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151938139876?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

dds262 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thread is 400+ pages long!!! Can you list the photos you need for authentication of a PS1 please??? Thanks!



Hi, in general I need to see pics of all sides (front, back, left, right, top, bottom) and the inside with all markings. For specific listings, if it's fake it's fake and no need to ask for more pics. This is why I think we should spend more time on listings without initial red flags...


----------



## Daephine

Hello, I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep-all Small Handbag in black leather
Listing number: 262226019587
Seller: Designersarmoire 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/262226019587 
Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

Daephine said:


> Hello, I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Keep-all Small Handbag in black leather
> Listing number: 262226019587
> Seller: Designersarmoire
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/262226019587
> Comments:



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Daephine

Thank you. I found another one too!

Item: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke w/gold hardware *EXCELLENT CONDITION*
Listing number: 231811048079
Seller: rosietosie1999
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231811048079
Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

Daephine said:


> Thank you. I found another one too!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke w/gold hardware *EXCELLENT CONDITION*
> Listing number: 231811048079
> Seller: rosietosie1999
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231811048079
> Comments:



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (the backside with the number is already shown) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Daephine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (the backside with the number is already shown) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Hi again Elliespurse! Seller sent me more photos. I think her phone's image quality is not so good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Daephine said:


> Thank you. I found another one too!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke w/gold hardware *EXCELLENT CONDITION*
> Listing number: 231811048079
> Seller: rosietosie1999
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231811048079
> Comments:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (the backside with the number is already shown) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





Daephine said:


> Hi again Elliespurse! Seller sent me more photos. I think her phone's image quality is not so good.



Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I would need to see larger pics of the same.


----------



## Daephine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I would need to see larger pics of the same.



Hope this works. I was having issues posting multiple attachments altogether so I just put the 2 pics together.


----------



## qrin

Item: PS11 Classic Black Embossed Calfskin Leather
Listing number: 181987975118
Seller: kevacution
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181987975118
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Daephine said:


> Thank you. I found another one too!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Smoke w/gold hardware *EXCELLENT CONDITION*
> Listing number: 231811048079
> Seller: rosietosie1999
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231811048079
> Comments:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (the backside with the number is already shown) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





Daephine said:


> Hi again Elliespurse! Seller sent me more photos. I think her phone's image quality is not so good.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I would need to see larger pics of the same.





Daephine said:


> Hope this works. I was having issues posting multiple attachments altogether so I just put the 2 pics together.



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

qrin said:


> Item: PS11 Classic Black Embossed Calfskin Leather
> Listing number: 181987975118
> Seller: kevacution
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181987975118
> Comments: Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Daephine

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thanks so much for taking the time.

I would like to add.. If anyone else is looking at this listing. The seller is friendly but she tried to take offers via private message even though she set her item to auction only, and she also told me that she will be cancelling the bids/listing if it doesn't reach the price she wants it for (even though she did not put a reserve price on the item). So even if you bid and win, if it's not enough to her then you might not get it!


----------



## peppermint2016

Item: PS1 Large Chain Wallet
Listing number: 111875109283
Seller: hodanbrylle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/111875109283?hash=item1a0c46b1a3:g:mgEAAOSwwPhWlrcM
Comments: Can you tell if this is authentic?  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Item: PS1 Large Chain Wallet
> Listing number: 111875109283
> Seller: hodanbrylle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/111875109283?hash=item1a0c46b1a3:g:mgEAAOSwwPhWlrcM
> Comments: Can you tell if this is authentic?  Thank you!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## hira247

Item name: PS1 medium lux in midnight
Link: not available anymore
Seller: Monnierfreres.com (outlet section)
Comments: Please could you authenticate this bag? Also please let me know if you need better closeup pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hira247 said:


> Item name: PS1 medium lux in midnight
> Link: not available anymore
> Seller: Monnierfreres.com (outlet section)
> Comments: Please could you authenticate this bag? Also please let me know if you need better closeup pictures. Thank you!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## hira247

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thank you Elliespurse!
Here are the other pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

hira247 said:


> Item name: PS1 medium lux in midnight
> Link: not available anymore
> Seller: Monnierfreres.com (outlet section)
> Comments: Please could you authenticate this bag? Also please let me know if you need better closeup pictures. Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





hira247 said:


> Thank you Elliespurse!
> Here are the other pictures



Perfect, thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## hira247

Elliespurse said:


> Perfect, thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS1


Ahhh! Thank you so much


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello Elliespurse! I was hoping to get this item authenticated...thank yoU!!

Item: PS11 MINI LEMON SHOULDER BAG-$1700.00 retail
Item #: 141879931091
Seller: kokonut777 (2 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMON-SHOULDER-BAG-1700-00-retail-/141879931091?


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hello Elliespurse! I was hoping to get this item authenticated...thank yoU!!
> 
> Item: PS11 MINI LEMON SHOULDER BAG-$1700.00 retail
> Item #: 141879931091
> Seller: kokonut777 (2 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMON-SHOULDER-BAG-1700-00-retail-/141879931091?



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the front with the PS letters, backside and closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the front with the PS letters, backside and closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy.



Ok, thank you! I will ask the seller for these pics.


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello Elliespurse! I was hoping to get this item authenticated...thank yoU!!
> 
> Item: PS11 MINI LEMON SHOULDER BAG-$1700.00 retail
> Item #: 141879931091
> Seller: kokonut777 (2 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMON-SHOULDER-BAG-1700-00-retail-/141879931091?







Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the front with the PS letters, backside and closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy.




Hi Elliepurse, here are the pics. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hello Elliespurse! I was hoping to get this item authenticated...thank yoU!!
> 
> Item: PS11 MINI LEMON SHOULDER BAG-$1700.00 retail
> Item #: 141879931091
> Seller: kokonut777 (2 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMON-SHOULDER-BAG-1700-00-retail-/141879931091?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the front with the PS letters, backside and closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy.





k5ml3k said:


> Ok, thank you! I will ask the seller for these pics.





k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliepurse, here are the pics. Thank you!
> View attachment 3246573
> 
> View attachment 3246574
> 
> View attachment 3246575
> 
> View attachment 3246576
> 
> View attachment 3246577



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi! 
Recently bought this medium in lemon color 
It was so cheap but seller guaranteed that it was authentic 
Can you guys help me?


----------



## siygrace11

Pic1


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic4


----------



## siygrace11

Pic5


----------



## siygrace11

Pic6


----------



## Elliespurse

siygrace11 said:


> Hi!
> Recently bought this medium in lemon color
> It was so cheap but seller guaranteed that it was authentic
> Can you guys help me?





siygrace11 said:


> Pic1





siygrace11 said:


> Pic2





siygrace11 said:


> Pic3





siygrace11 said:


> Pic4





siygrace11 said:


> Pic5



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## siygrace11

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!


Yay! Thank you! Your answer was so fast!


----------



## LenaK

Hi! I recently purchased the handbag from eBay (I can provide the link if needed).
Can You please authenticate it for me?
I can provide more pics if needed.
Thank You in advance!


----------



## LenaK

more pictures....


----------



## Elliespurse

LenaK said:


> Hi! I recently purchased the handbag from eBay (I can provide the link if needed).
> Can You please authenticate it for me?
> I can provide more pics if needed.
> Thank You in advance!





LenaK said:


> more pictures....



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  - This PS1 is from 2012 (or 2011).


----------



## Nikkibaby

Hi there. This is a recent eBay purchase. Can you please verify that it is authentic? It also has a tag sewn inside the  interior zipper pocket and a plastic authenticity card. Those things are making me nervous because the numbers don't match. Anyways, here are pictures. Thank you so much, in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikkibaby said:


> Hi there. This is a recent eBay purchase. Can you please verify that it is authentic? It also has a tag sewn inside the  interior zipper pocket and a plastic authenticity card. Those things are making me nervous because the numbers don't match. Anyways, here are pictures. Thank you so much, in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  - The numbers on the tag and the card often don't match up, so that's ok too.


----------



## Sassymamaof2

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag? Very interested, thanks

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151950723823


----------



## Elliespurse

Sassymamaof2 said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag? Very interested, thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151950723823



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).

This is an older PS1 from 2011-12 with the painted hw.


----------



## Sassymamaof2

i see thanks for checking!


----------



## su-yen

Can someone please help authenticate this? I'd greatly appreciate it! 

Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Ps1 Large Navy Satchel
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-ps1large-satchel-navy-11005627/?tref=category
Seller: Janine L. via Tradesy 
Item #: 11005627

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

su-yen said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this? I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER Ps1 Large Navy Satchel
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-ps1large-satchel-navy-11005627/?tref=category
> Seller: Janine L. via Tradesy
> Item #: 11005627
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and logo on the fold-over clasp + overview of the backside, underside, under the flap and interior.

This is an older PS1 from 2012 or earlier.


----------



## peppermint2016

Hi Elliespurse, I have two here!

Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Mini Crossbody
Item number: 111880877029
Seller: thewrld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111880877029

and

Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Mini Crossbody
I recently purchased this from Tradesy, and I wanted to make sure it was authentic.  The seller said it was purchased in 2015 from a Proenza Schouler boutique.
Photos here: http://imgur.com/a/p3quJ

Thanks so much for verifying all these purses for me!   I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I have two here!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Mini Crossbody
> Item number: 111880877029
> Seller: thewrld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111880877029
> 
> and
> 
> Proenza Schouler Black PS11 Mini Crossbody
> I recently purchased this from Tradesy, and I wanted to make sure it was authentic.  The seller said it was purchased in 2015 from a Proenza Schouler boutique.
> Photos here: http://imgur.com/a/p3quJ
> 
> Thanks so much for verifying all these purses for me!   I REALLY appreciate it!



Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## peppermint2016

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.



Sweet, thank you!


----------



## su-yen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and logo on the fold-over clasp + overview of the backside, underside, under the flap and interior.
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2012 or earlier.


Thank you so much!  I'll ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## pursebuyer1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2011-12 with the painted hw.


hi here are some more pictures from that same eBay listing. can you authenticate confirm for me? thank you very much!


----------



## pursebuyer1

pursebuyer1 said:


> hi here are some more pictures from that same eBay listing. can you authenticate confirm for me? thank you very much!



added another pic of the  sender sent me.  the original listing http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...mpre=http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151950723823


----------



## Elliespurse

Sassymamaof2 said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag? Very interested, thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151950723823





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).
> 
> This is an older PS1 from 2011-12 with the painted hw.





pursebuyer1 said:


> hi here are some more pictures from that same eBay listing. can you authenticate confirm for me? thank you very much!





pursebuyer1 said:


> added another pic of the  sender sent me.  the original listing http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...mpre=http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151950723823



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Item number: 151950723823


----------



## jcver

Hi Ellipurse. Could you authenticate this PS1 for me please... Thank you so much...
http://m.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Tasche-PS1-Medium-neu-lila-/131711382722?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi Ellipurse. Could you authenticate this PS1 for me please... Thank you so much...
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Tasche-PS1-Medium-neu-lila-/131711382722?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Stellamuse

Hi there!

Just wanna know if this bag is authentic.

Thanks so much!

a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/pBdk8AOFQ9TkX9LEP5mbq1vIU3FoKmmVh9x4IwSNJl8!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFB9A!&rf=viewer_4

a3.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/ByRxUXa4DVassC1kcJn1v1V3pc.Xf6vBpK*f7MkY7pE!/b/dFsBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4

a3.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/OwvICphlSLUEbtaDt0JDA9NZmIb9fJL6DJycMEYWThs!/b/dFgBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4

a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/WDB0bHe85U8HKyPnqi104UDw7v2.faHgH9hKIBe5Lck!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=gAJyBAAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4

a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/sLZr3Re9Jf4*8jFHFM5vSms7tljvRfVJxLmpxagVx3Y!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4

a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/7bN*cLfOafJNXute3zd9w.NHs1hIJAiaKljIUtwjLWc!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4

a2.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/DU3T6hg8DQoK7nQhmyQ8lPLEIHXNuThotiBjOgWYHKw!/b/dFoBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4


----------



## Elliespurse

Stellamuse said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just wanna know if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/pBdk8AOFQ9TkX9LEP5mbq1vIU3FoKmmVh9x4IwSNJl8!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFB9A!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a3.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/ByRxUXa4DVassC1kcJn1v1V3pc.Xf6vBpK*f7MkY7pE!/b/dFsBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a3.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/OwvICphlSLUEbtaDt0JDA9NZmIb9fJL6DJycMEYWThs!/b/dFgBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/WDB0bHe85U8HKyPnqi104UDw7v2.faHgH9hKIBe5Lck!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=gAJyBAAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/sLZr3Re9Jf4*8jFHFM5vSms7tljvRfVJxLmpxagVx3Y!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a1.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/7bN*cLfOafJNXute3zd9w.NHs1hIJAiaKljIUtwjLWc!/b/dFkBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4
> 
> a2.qpic.cn/psb?/88add58a-77a7-46d6-b451-4985d9119d41/DU3T6hg8DQoK7nQhmyQ8lPLEIHXNuThotiBjOgWYHKw!/b/dFoBAAAAAAAA&bo=cgSAAgAAAAAFANc!&rf=viewer_4



Hi, yes it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## RangaL

Hello!

I'd be so thankful for any help to know if this is authentic (aware of the zip issue etc). Thanks!

Item: 201511867492
Seller: khodeir
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20151186...1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

RangaL said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd be so thankful for any help to know if this is authentic (aware of the zip issue etc). Thanks!
> 
> Item: 201511867492
> Seller: khodeir
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20151186...1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## peppermint2016

Hi Elliespurse!  I have 3 here that I would like authenticated.  Thank you so much in advance.  I really appreciate it!

Item: Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch
Listing number: 141888150189
Seller: handbaggalmeredith
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...150189?hash=item2109315aad:g:mX4AAOSwL7VWp96y

Item: Smoke Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch
Listing number: 262262641597
Seller: katkat712 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...641597?hash=item3d101253bd:g:D2oAAOSwqrtWn8Of

Item: Proenza PS1 Chain Wallet
Listing number: 131711205552
Seller: designerbrandss
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-Proenza-P...205552?hash=item1eaa9980b0:g:uI8AAOSwL7VWpngR
Comments: Any idea what color this is?


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi Elliespurse!  I have 3 here that I would like authenticated.  Thank you so much in advance.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch
> Listing number: 141888150189
> Seller: handbaggalmeredith
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...150189?hash=item2109315aad:g:mX4AAOSwL7VWp96y



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi Elliespurse!  I have 3 here that I would like authenticated.  Thank you so much in advance.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Smoke Proenza Schouler PS1 Crossbody Pouch
> Listing number: 262262641597
> Seller: katkat712
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...641597?hash=item3d101253bd:g:D2oAAOSwqrtWn8Of



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hi Elliespurse!  I have 3 here that I would like authenticated.  Thank you so much in advance.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Proenza PS1 Chain Wallet
> Listing number: 131711205552
> Seller: designerbrandss
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-Proenza-P...205552?hash=item1eaa9980b0:g:uI8AAOSwL7VWpngR
> Comments: Any idea what color this is?



Hi, it's authentic.

It looks like the smoke color.


----------



## Daephine

Thanks ahead of time!

Item: Bright yellow Proenza Schouler ps1 mini pouch Crossbody messenger bag SM 
Item #: 221997281304
Seller: runway55
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/221997281304


----------



## Elliespurse

Daephine said:


> Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Item: Bright yellow Proenza Schouler ps1 mini pouch Crossbody messenger bag SM
> Item #: 221997281304
> Seller: runway55
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/221997281304



Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.

It looks like SS13 Sunshine color, see PS1 POUCH reference thread


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi Elliespurse! Unfortunately that one bag didn't work out. I did find this bag but I've never heard of this website.
I'm hoping that you can help authenticate it. Thank you!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Bag Yellow
Link: http://www.le-portier.com/proenza-schouler-ps11-classic-bag-yellow


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliespurse! Unfortunately that one bag didn't work out. I did find this bag but I've never heard of this website.
> I'm hoping that you can help authenticate it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Bag Yellow
> Link: http://www.le-portier.com/proenza-schouler-ps11-classic-bag-yellow



Hi, this website is a second hand consignment site in Indonesia. They started a year ago and uses a privacy service to hide their identity. They have no physical address on the website.

The Yellow PS11 looks ok from the pics shown.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this website is a second hand consignment site in Indonesia. They started a year ago and uses a privacy service to hide their identity. They have no physical address on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> The Yellow PS11 looks ok from the pics shown.




Oh, would you recommend staying away from this website or do you think it's trustworthy? Thanks as always Elliespurse! [emoji23]


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Note the hole in the leather tab means it was bought at last call or similar outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like SS13 Sunshine color, see PS1 POUCH reference thread




I love this brand but do not own any. Why do they do the hole? That's so odd


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliespurse! Unfortunately that one bag didn't work out. I did find this bag but I've never heard of this website.
> I'm hoping that you can help authenticate it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Bag Yellow
> Link: http://www.le-portier.com/proenza-schouler-ps11-classic-bag-yellow





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this website is a second hand consignment site in Indonesia. They started a year ago and uses a privacy service to hide their identity. They have no physical address on the website.
> 
> The Yellow PS11 looks ok from the pics shown.





k5ml3k said:


> Oh, would you recommend staying away from this website or do you think it's trustworthy? Thanks as always Elliespurse! [emoji23]



I'd like to see name, address and phone and more company info to recommend a website. Also because this website is unknown I'm not sure if they use pics of the actual bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

LvCoffeeLver said:


> I love this brand but do not own any. Why do they do the hole? That's so odd



Hi, they make the hole at the outlet so the bag marked and can not be returned as a new bag.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi Elliepurse, let's try this one...

Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-of-desig...proenza-schouler-ps11-leather-bag-yellow.html

She sent me all the pics I've requested , which I'm hoping is sufficient enough. If not, please let me know and I'll request for the additional pics. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliepurse, let's try this one...
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-of-desig...proenza-schouler-ps11-leather-bag-yellow.html
> 
> She sent me all the pics I've requested , which I'm hoping is sufficient enough. If not, please let me know and I'll request for the additional pics. Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3260223
> 
> View attachment 3260224
> 
> View attachment 3260225
> 
> View attachment 3260226
> 
> View attachment 3260227
> 
> View attachment 3260229
> 
> View attachment 3260230
> 
> View attachment 3260231
> 
> View attachment 3260232
> 
> View attachment 3260233



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you! I'm crossing my fingers for this one...hope everything goes well


----------



## miann

Will someone (see link) authenticate this bag? Thanks very much in advance: 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Seller: Encherexpert Paris
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/proenza-schouler/p-4242593.html


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Will someone (see link) authenticate this bag? Thanks very much in advance:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller: Encherexpert Paris
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/proenza-schouler/p-4242593.html



Hi, it's authentic.

This PS1 is from 2012.


----------



## miann

Seller: melouie328
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Medium
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-PS1-...668757?hash=item235a68bc55:g:I0AAAOSw4HVWFEUa

Hi Ellie, is this bag authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Seller: melouie328
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Medium
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-PS1-...668757?hash=item235a68bc55:g:I0AAAOSw4HVWFEUa
> 
> Hi Ellie, is this bag authentic?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi guys! 
Hope you guys can authenticate this bag 
Thank you!


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

3rd


----------



## siygrace11

4th


----------



## siygrace11

5th


----------



## siygrace11

6th


----------



## Elliespurse

siygrace11 said:


> Hi guys!
> Hope you guys can authenticate this bag
> Thank you!





siygrace11 said:


> Pic2





siygrace11 said:


> 3rd





siygrace11 said:


> 4th





siygrace11 said:


> 5th





siygrace11 said:


> 6th



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## kristinayoung

Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 medium

I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 medium, but I am having concerns about it might be fake. Can anybody tell if this is a replica?


I can't send anymore pictures because its on its way to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 medium, but I am having concerns about it might be fake. Can anybody tell if this is a replica?
> 
> 
> I can't send anymore pictures because its on its way to me.



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## edanc

Hi, could you please authenticate these for me? TIA!

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER SAC PS 11 BLEU NEUF
Seller: oiapoc
Number: 262283849484
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262283849484

Item: PS11 Quilted - Classic Size
Seller: whitt-owe
Number: 191802771591
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191802771591

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic, Black Leather
Seller: erica*maria
Number: 172067709463
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172067709463


----------



## Elliespurse

edanc said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate these for me? TIA!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER SAC PS 11 BLEU NEUF
> Seller: oiapoc
> Number: 262283849484
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262283849484
> 
> *2)*
> Item: PS11 Quilted - Classic Size
> Seller: whitt-owe
> Number: 191802771591
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191802771591
> 
> *3)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic, Black Leather
> Seller: erica*maria
> Number: 172067709463
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172067709463



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.

*2)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.

*3)*This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the backside of the bag.


----------



## kristinayoung

Hi Elliespurse! Can you authenticate this?  
TIA

Item: 191803470213
Seller: needwardrobespace
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...ca860b185:g:kuoAAOSwUuFWu1aK&autorefresh=true


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Hi Elliespurse! Can you authenticate this?
> TIA
> 
> Item: 191803470213
> Seller: needwardrobespace
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...ca860b185:g:kuoAAOSwUuFWu1aK&autorefresh=true



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

Note the strap is missing.


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliepurse, let's try this one...
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/rest-of-desig...proenza-schouler-ps11-leather-bag-yellow.html
> 
> She sent me all the pics I've requested , which I'm hoping is sufficient enough. If not, please let me know and I'll request for the additional pics. Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3260223
> 
> View attachment 3260224
> 
> View attachment 3260225
> 
> View attachment 3260226
> 
> View attachment 3260227
> 
> View attachment 3260229
> 
> View attachment 3260230
> 
> View attachment 3260231
> 
> View attachment 3260232
> 
> View attachment 3260233







Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Hi Elliespurse, I finally received the bag and I am over the moon with it! However, I always just want to be sure that everything checks out with authenticity so before I get anymore excited than I already am, I wanted to verify with you that the bag is in fact authentic. No point in getting excited over a fake bag so here goes the pics....and as always, thank you so much for all the help!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I finally received the bag and I am over the moon with it! However, I always just want to be sure that everything checks out with authenticity so before I get anymore excited than I already am, I wanted to verify with you that the bag is in fact authentic. No point in getting excited over a fake bag so here goes the pics....and as always, thank you so much for all the help!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3272735
> 
> View attachment 3272737
> 
> View attachment 3272752
> 
> View attachment 3272753
> 
> View attachment 3272754
> 
> View attachment 3272755
> 
> View attachment 3272756
> 
> View attachment 3272757
> 
> View attachment 3272758
> 
> View attachment 3272759



Hi, yes it's authentic.

and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!




Thank you so much!!!! I'm so in love with it! Been looking for it ever since it came out ...so glad I've finally found it. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## chloezoe

Hi Ellie,

could you please take a look at this one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...190540?hash=item4d3f856ccc:g:quAAAOSwwbdWQZXo

And do you think that ALL hardware- the studs and the twist-lock fastening and everything- is silver on this PS11?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

chloezoe said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> could you please take a look at this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...190540?hash=item4d3f856ccc:g:quAAAOSwwbdWQZXo
> 
> And do you think that ALL hardware- the studs and the twist-lock fastening and everything- is silver on this PS11?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper) + cloth tag inside the bag + better closeup pic of the PS letters under the flap.

The hw is usually mixed colors but it varies between colors and leathers, it could be all silver on newer bags.


----------



## fastball

hello

need help with this one

thank you so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...g-/182025448001?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

fastball said:


> hello
> 
> need help with this one
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...g-/182025448001?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (under the zipper) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

Note this is the extra-large PS1 (it's much bigger than the large size).


----------



## miann

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.



Hi Ellie, can you see what year this PS1 is from? The listing has been relisted, the new link is here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201508266058

best wishes,


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Hi Ellie, can you see what year this PS1 is from? The listing has been relisted, the new link is here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201508266058
> 
> best wishes,



Hi, it's the new style PS1 from the last years. I'd still need the pics to authenticate though.


----------



## ninna1125

Would you mind taking a quick scan at this listing? I'd be so grateful! 

Item: Proenza Schouler Calfskin PS11 Classic Shoulder Clutch Bag Black
Seller: cristysemena79 
Number: 191805163224
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191805163224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chloezoe

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper) + cloth tag inside the bag + better closeup pic of the PS letters under the flap.
> 
> The hw is usually mixed colors but it varies between colors and leathers, it could be all silver on newer bags.



Hi Ellie,

just to thank you for your willingness to help me out, but I've decided to let this one pass... the seller isn't responsive at all!
But I'll be back!


----------



## Elliespurse

ninna1125 said:


> Would you mind taking a quick scan at this listing? I'd be so grateful!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Calfskin PS11 Classic Shoulder Clutch Bag Black
> Seller: cristysemena79
> Number: 191805163224
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191805163224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## miann

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the new style PS1 from the last years. I'd still need the pics to authenticate though.


Hi Ellie, I didn't know how to post pictures in this thread, so I made a google docs document with this link so you can see the pictures to authenticate the bag: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1J5b6K0EOOBJR33yxZuphajsltzm5ANeobbA8DuPFJUI/edit?usp=sharing

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

miann said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1
> Seller: q.shij4
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-...rse-Satchel-Bag-1780-/201487432228?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Can someone authenticate this? Thank you so much In advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters outside the pocket (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull.





miann said:


> Hi Ellie, can you see what year this PS1 is from? The listing has been relisted, the new link is here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201508266058
> 
> best wishes,





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the new style PS1 from the last years. I'd still need the pics to authenticate though.





miann said:


> Hi Ellie, I didn't know how to post pictures in this thread, so I made a google docs document with this link so you can see the pictures to authenticate the bag: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1J5b6K0EOOBJR33yxZuphajsltzm5ANeobbA8DuPFJUI/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pjc

Hi, long time listener, first time caller. 
Item: Ps1 Medium In Suede Breeze Nwt
Listing number: 272136410696
Seller: adavitt2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272136410696?
Comments: I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me the ones attached. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

pjc said:


> Hi, long time listener, first time caller.
> Item: Ps1 Medium In Suede Breeze Nwt
> Listing number: 272136410696
> Seller: adavitt2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272136410696?
> Comments: I asked the seller for more photos and she sent me the ones attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic. Thanks for extra pics too.


----------



## mugenprincess

Item Name (if you know it): Medium PS1 Satchel
 Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-fleur-de-lys-114614 
Seller:  Fashionphile
Comments:  Only comes with dust bag

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

mugenprincess said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Medium PS1 Satchel
> Link (if available): https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-fleur-de-lys-114614
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Comments:  Only comes with dust bag
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## mugenprincess

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## su-yen

Hi Ellie! 

I bought this medium PS1 in black from Yoogi's Closet. I just got it today! &#128518; Would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate just to be sure! &#128522; 

Medium PS1 in black
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Item # 11157005
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63198/
Comments: came with a dust bag and a tag

Here are more photos! Thank you so much!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ci0jogripyuqitr/AAD6XTjfgU1eyX0LaMLC7oxDa?dl=0


----------



## Elliespurse

su-yen said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> I bought this medium PS1 in black from Yoogi's Closet. I just got it today! &#128518; Would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate just to be sure! &#128522;
> 
> Medium PS1 in black
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Item # 11157005
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63198/
> Comments: came with a dust bag and a tag
> 
> Here are more photos! Thank you so much!
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ci0jogripyuqitr/AAD6XTjfgU1eyX0LaMLC7oxDa?dl=0



Hi, it's authentic. Thanks for the extra pics too.

and Congrats!  This is gorgeous!  It's a older PS1 from 2011 and I love older PS1:s, it looks very well kept too.


----------



## bagboy123

I have a limited edition pouch in blue and green tweed. Everything about it seems legit, but the lock is a bit weird. It says proenza schouler and everything looks normal, but it does not have the little "stud" benath the clasp. On the back of the label which says "Proenza schouler made in italy", it says 004. 
The seller showed me the receipt and everything does seem completly legit. 

I cant figure out how to upload pictures, but everything except the lock looks completely fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

bagboy123 said:


> I have a limited edition pouch in blue and green tweed. Everything about it seems legit, but the lock is a bit weird. It says proenza schouler and everything looks normal, but it does not have the little "stud" benath the clasp. On the back of the label which says "Proenza schouler made in italy", it says 004.
> The seller showed me the receipt and everything does seem completly legit.
> 
> I cant figure out how to upload pictures, but everything except the lock looks completely fine.



Hi, the stud beneath the clasp has the function that it prevents the clasp from open when carried by the handle. But the pouch doesn't have a handle so the stud is not needed.

I have to see pics for authentication though. Perhaps you could use a photo sharing service?


----------



## bagboy123

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the stud beneath the clasp has the function that it prevents the clasp from open when carried by the handle. But the pouch doesn't have a handle so the stud is not needed.
> 
> I have to see pics for authentication though. Perhaps you could use a photo sharing service?


https://500px.com/manage/all_photos?sort=created_at 

I have tried to upload them on this page... Sorry for bad quality. Hope it´s ok. BTW thanks for quick response


----------



## Elliespurse

bagboy123 said:


> https://500px.com/manage/all_photos?sort=created_at
> 
> I have tried to upload them on this page... Sorry for bad quality. Hope it´s ok. BTW thanks for quick response



Thanks, I think I need a different link.. this just goes to the login page.


----------



## bagboy123

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I think I need a different link.. this just goes to the login page.


https://500px.com/photo/141077161/ps1-by-mikkel-ovesen

Hope this will work


----------



## Elliespurse

bagboy123 said:


> https://500px.com/photo/141077161/ps1-by-mikkel-ovesen
> 
> Hope this will work



Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## bagboy123

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.




https://500px.com/photo/141080243/hehe-by-mikkel-ovesen 

Hi. Have uploaded two photos that tries to capture it. Really bad quality, i think i need to replace my iphone.. Hope you can use them, otherwise i can try to describe the best i can.


----------



## Elliespurse

bagboy123 said:


> https://500px.com/photo/141077161/ps1-by-mikkel-ovesen
> 
> Hope this will work





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the other stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





bagboy123 said:


> https://500px.com/photo/141080243/hehe-by-mikkel-ovesen
> 
> Hi. Have uploaded two photos that tries to capture it. Really bad quality, i think i need to replace my iphone.. Hope you can use them, otherwise i can try to describe the best i can.



Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It's the fall 2013 Emerald/Cerulean/Ocean tweed pouch, see Proenza Schouler SEASONAL BAGS and SLG reference thread


----------



## bagboy123

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  It's the fall 2013 Emerald/Cerulean/Ocean tweed pouch, see Proenza Schouler SEASONAL BAGS and SLG reference thread



Thank you Ellie! You are the best. Saw a picture of a proenza schouler clasp/lock/stud this morning, and i freaked because mine was different. Happy to have that sorted out. Love this bag, the perfect size and amazing colour.


----------



## jcver

Hi Ellie! Could you please authenticate this PS1 for me. Thank you so much.

http://m.ebay.it/itm/131732494418


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi Ellie! Could you please authenticate this PS1 for me. Thank you so much.
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/131732494418



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## jcver

Thanks Ellie for the quick rensponse. But still waiting for my request. Hope to hear from the seller soon.


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie, the only pic the seller provided. Do you think it's enough?


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi Ellie! Could you please authenticate this PS1 for me. Thank you so much.
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/131732494418





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





jcver said:


> Thanks Ellie for the quick rensponse. But still waiting for my request. Hope to hear from the seller soon.





jcver said:


> Hi Ellie, the only pic the seller provided. Do you think it's enough?



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



Oh! Thank you so much Ellie. God bless you &#128536;


----------



## isvinter

Would you mind taking a quick scan at this listing? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Mini Leather Handbag
Seller: zinbob0_3
Number: 281941762315
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...762315?hash=item41a509e10b:g:ChIAAOSwuAVWyfRA


----------



## Elliespurse

isvinter said:


> Would you mind taking a quick scan at this listing? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps11 Mini Leather Handbag
> Seller: zinbob0_3
> Number: 281941762315
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...762315?hash=item41a509e10b:g:ChIAAOSwuAVWyfRA



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Sarahhobo

Hi, I really appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance. 

Item name :Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet On Chain /Clutch in Black Leather Pre-loved
Item number : 272141403777
Seller name : trend12
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...403777?hash=item3f5ce44681:g:hqwAAOSwQYZWyCXH


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahhobo said:


> Hi, I really appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name :Genuine Proenza Schouler PS1 Wallet On Chain /Clutch in Black Leather Pre-loved
> Item number : 272141403777
> Seller name : trend12
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...403777?hash=item3f5ce44681:g:hqwAAOSwQYZWyCXH



Hi, I haven't seen this style before so I have to wait until I have more info, sorry.


----------



## Sarahhobo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I haven't seen this style before so I have to wait until I have more info, sorry.



Thank you for your kind answer.  I just realized when I checked the picture again that it's a crossbody bag not chain on wallet that I'm looking for.


----------



## isvinter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Wow, I was close to buying it! Thank you so much.


----------



## su-yen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Thanks for the extra pics too.
> 
> and Congrats!  This is gorgeous!  It's a older PS1 from 2011 and I love older PS1:s, it looks very well kept too.


Thank you so much, Ellie! This is my first Proenza Schouler bag! I  wanted a midnight originally but am so glad I got black in the end! I'd  been stalking this bag for over a year. Would love to know why you prefer older PS1 bags!


----------



## Floor

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag [emoji4]

http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...e=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=proenzaschouler


----------



## Elliespurse

Floor said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag [emoji4]
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...e=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=proenzaschouler



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front and back.


----------



## Floor

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front and back.



Thank you for th quick response Ellie! See send me the following pictures: 

Is it enough to authenticate it, or do you need more pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Floor said:


> Thank you for th quick response Ellie! See send me the following pictures:
> 
> Is it enough to authenticate it, or do you need more pictures



Thanks for the pics, I would still need the closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag. A larger pic of the backside too.


----------



## Floor

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, I would still need the closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag. A larger pic of the backside too.



I've recieved some more 













http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Elliespurse

Floor said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag [emoji4]
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...e=48&page.index=0&facet.brand=proenzaschouler





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front and back.





Floor said:


> Thank you for th quick response Ellie! See send me the following pictures:
> 
> Is it enough to authenticate it, or do you need more pictures





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, I would still need the closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag. A larger pic of the backside too.





Floor said:


> I've recieved some more
> View attachment 3284281
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284282
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284283
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284285
> http://forum.purseblog.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Floor

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thx for the quick response! You're an angel


----------



## jz8899

Item: Proenza Ps11 classic
Listing number: 291683643507
Seller: dj49cu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2350-Pr...643507?hash=item43e9b33073:g:PvAAAOSwo3pWcj01 
Comments: Hi, Could you please help me authenticate this bag??
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elliespurse

jz8899 said:


> Item: Proenza Ps11 classic
> Listing number: 291683643507
> Seller: dj49cu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2350-Pr...643507?hash=item43e9b33073:g:PvAAAOSwo3pWcj01
> Comments: Hi, Could you please help me authenticate this bag??
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and the cloth tag.


----------



## jz8899

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and the cloth tag.



Hi 
I asked the seller and she send me these photos. I am not sure whether these photos are okay or not. If you needed more, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

jz8899 said:


> Hi
> I asked the seller and she send me these photos. I am not sure whether these photos are okay or not. If you needed more, please let me know. Thanks!!



Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the pics are tiny and I'd still like to see the Made in Italy stamp (below the zipper inside the bag).


----------



## ChristinaBes

Hi there!

I would love your opinion on this one  

Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
Listing number: 172112267686
Seller: swerve00
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Bag-/172112267686?hash=item2812b0c9a6:g:7y8AAOSwuAVWzLYt 
Comments: 

Thank you!!

Best regards
Christina


----------



## Elliespurse

ChristinaBes said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would love your opinion on this one
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Bag
> Listing number: 172112267686
> Seller: swerve00
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Bag-/172112267686?hash=item2812b0c9a6:g:7y8AAOSwuAVWzLYt
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Best regards
> Christina



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## jz8899

Ummm...I asked the seller but she keep saying it is authentic and said that she does not want to unwrap the bag. So...I am not quite sure whether i should move on to the other one.... 




Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the pics are tiny and I'd still like to see the Made in Italy stamp (below the zipper inside the bag).


----------



## cathead87

jz8899 said:


> Ummm...I asked the seller but she keep saying it is authentic and said that she does not want to unwrap the bag. So...I am not quite sure whether i should move on to the other one....


 
Sellers like this drive me nuts.  A box, dust bag, tags, and receipt do not prove authenticity.  This is the 3rd time since January that the seller has listed this bag...and it shows that it sold on January 12th with a best offer of $1340.

If you are truly interested I would message the seller and inquire about the previous sale (was it returned?) and I would let them know that without the additional photo that is needed for authenticity that you are unable to purchase.

See post #6412...*Floor* attached a great picture of the Made in Italy stamp that *Elliespurse* is asking to see.  Attach the photo to your eBay message so the seller understands what you are asking for.  Good luck.


----------



## LenaJ618

*edited a typo (spelled poshmark wrong)

Hey guys/gals, would love your eyes on this purse https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Satchel-56aee42551e9ea1a2000e690

More pictures were also posted here https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-Proenza-Schouler-56b2dd96d14d7bddc700b874

She said she bought it from Nordstrom rack 4-5 months ago. Does the purse look authentic? Also curious if you guys have heard of anything good/bad about poshmark.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

LenaJ618 said:


> *edited a typo (spelled poshmark wrong)
> 
> Hey guys/gals, would love your eyes on this purse https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Satchel-56aee42551e9ea1a2000e690
> 
> More pictures were also posted here https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-Proenza-Schouler-56b2dd96d14d7bddc700b874
> 
> She said she bought it from Nordstrom rack 4-5 months ago. Does the purse look authentic? Also curious if you guys have heard of anything good/bad about poshmark.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

LenaJ618 said:


> ...
> Also curious if you guys have heard of anything good/bad about poshmark.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, for Poshmark see this huge thread: Does anyone use Poshmark?

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## LenaJ618

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Thanks for the welcome! Really pleased to have found this forum.

Here are the additional photos 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-Proenza-Schouler-56d36437680278bbfa0572b4

Let me know what your thoughts are. Really appreciate you help so far!


----------



## Elliespurse

LenaJ618 said:


> *edited a typo (spelled poshmark wrong)
> 
> Hey guys/gals, would love your eyes on this purse https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Satchel-56aee42551e9ea1a2000e690
> 
> More pictures were also posted here https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-Proenza-Schouler-56b2dd96d14d7bddc700b874
> 
> She said she bought it from Nordstrom rack 4-5 months ago. Does the purse look authentic? Also curious if you guys have heard of anything good/bad about poshmark.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





LenaJ618 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Really pleased to have found this forum.
> 
> Here are the additional photos
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-Proenza-Schouler-56d36437680278bbfa0572b4
> 
> Let me know what your thoughts are. Really appreciate you help so far!



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## strrls

Hi I'm new so please correct me if I made any mistakes

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large in black leather
Listing number: 252286644199
Seller: mab345
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252286644199?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: It's listed as new with tag but the tag shown isn't even attached to the bag. I've asked the seller for more photos so if they're still needed by the time she replies I'll post them here!


----------



## Elliespurse

strrls said:


> Hi I'm new so please correct me if I made any mistakes
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large in black leather
> Listing number: 252286644199
> Seller: mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252286644199?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: It's listed as new with tag but the tag shown isn't even attached to the bag. I've asked the seller for more photos so if they're still needed by the time she replies I'll post them here!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This PS1 is from 2012 (but it could have been sold in store through 2013)


----------



## cecilie5

This is my first post, so sorry for any mistakes. Please help me authenticate this bag: 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic 
Comments: I've attached pictures from seller.


----------



## Elliespurse

cecilie5 said:


> This is my first post, so sorry for any mistakes. Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic
> Comments: I've attached pictures from seller.



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy and the cloth tag. Also larger pics of the PS letters under the flap would be great.


----------



## cecilie5

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy and the cloth tag. Also larger pics of the PS letters under the flap would be great.




Thank you. Here are a couple of closeup pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

cecilie5 said:


> This is my first post, so sorry for any mistakes. Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic
> Comments: I've attached pictures from seller.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy and the cloth tag. Also larger pics of the PS letters under the flap would be great.





cecilie5 said:


> Thank you. Here are a couple of closeup pictures



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## cecilie5

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Hi Ellie, thank you - I appreciate it!


----------



## Sonchinna

Hello, Could you please authenticate this bag for me. It's PS1 size:medium colour:midnight 2012. Thank you very much.
https://www.img.in.th/image/75iy
https://www.img.in.th/image/75iz
https://www.img.in.th/image/75id
https://www.img.in.th/image/75ij
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q6
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q7
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q9
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qC
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qf
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qN
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qY
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qF
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qL
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qQ
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qe
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qt
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q1
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qV
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q2
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qH
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qS
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qJ
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qK
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qW
https://www.img.in.th/image/75qT
https://www.img.in.th/image/75q5


----------



## Elliespurse

Sonchinna said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate this bag for me. It's PS1 size:medium colour:midnight 2012. Thank you very much.
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75iy
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75iz
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75id
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75ij
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q6
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q7
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q9
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qC
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qf
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qN
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qY
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qF
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qL
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qQ
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qe
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qt
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q1
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qV
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q2
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qH
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qS
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qJ
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qK
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qW
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75qT
> https://www.img.in.th/image/75q5



Hi, it's authentic.

It's actually a PS1 from 2011 but it was probably sold in stores through spring 2012.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## nvezilic

Hello! Please could you authenticate this bag for me. It's PS1 size:medium colour:orchid pink


http://www.ebay.com/itm/252296336676?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
and this one (color raspberry, suede):




http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115542161?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you very much.


----------



## Elliespurse

nvezilic said:


> Hello! Please could you authenticate this bag for me. It's PS1 size:medium colour:orchid pink
> 
> 
> *1)*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252296336676?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> and this one (color raspberry, suede):
> 
> *2)*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172115542161?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi, *1)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.

*2)* this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## zoechloee

Hi Ellie,

I've decided to put on sale my PS11 Tiny, and would much appreciated if you could authenticate it for my future buyer... TIA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...1699113787?hash=item43ea9f3f3b:i:291699113787


----------



## Elliespurse

zoechloee said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I've decided to put on sale my PS11 Tiny, and would much appreciated if you could authenticate it for my future buyer... TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...1699113787?hash=item43ea9f3f3b:i:291699113787



Hi, it's authentic, but we usually only authenticate for members who wants to buy an item, not for sellers (it's the same for all AT designer threads here on tPF).


----------



## Emily57

Hello everyone,

my name is Lily from Kuala Lumpur,
please help me on this 
Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Bag In Crosshatch Saddle Tan / Brown

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Proenza-...176810?hash=item43ea81b0ea:g:iKkAAOSwt6ZWUnOs

thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Emily57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> my name is Lily from Kuala Lumpur,
> please help me on this
> Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Bag In Crosshatch Saddle Tan / Brown
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Proenza-...176810?hash=item43ea81b0ea:g:iKkAAOSwt6ZWUnOs
> 
> thank you so much



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap, good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + hardware on the front, back + underside.


----------



## zoechloee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic, but we usually only authenticate for members who wants to buy an item, not for sellers (it's the same for all AT designer threads here on tPF).



Thanks so much Ellie!

I understand what you're saying, just though I would save some time in this way... so thanks again even more


----------



## Emily57

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.my%2Fitm%2FProenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Bag-In-Crosshatch-Saddle-Tan-Brown-%2F291697176810%3Fhash%3Ditem43ea81b0ea%3Ag%3AiKkAAOSwt6ZWUnOs 

Seller add on some pictures, please help me to verify
Thank you so much


----------



## Emily57

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap, good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + hardware on the front, back + underside.


Thank you for your reply, seller added some new pictures on the same link, please help me to verify the authenticity. 
Thank you again and have a good day


----------



## Elliespurse

Emily57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> my name is Lily from Kuala Lumpur,
> please help me on this
> Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Bag In Crosshatch Saddle Tan / Brown
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Proenza-...176810?hash=item43ea81b0ea:g:iKkAAOSwt6ZWUnOs
> 
> thank you so much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the PS letters under the flap, good closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + hardware on the front, back + underside.





Emily57 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.my%2Fitm%2FProenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Bag-In-Crosshatch-Saddle-Tan-Brown-%2F291697176810%3Fhash%3Ditem43ea81b0ea%3Ag%3AiKkAAOSwt6ZWUnOs
> 
> Seller add on some pictures, please help me to verify
> Thank you so much





Emily57 said:


> Thank you for your reply, seller added some new pictures on the same link, please help me to verify the authenticity.
> Thank you again and have a good day



Hi and thanks for the update, the seller re-listed the bag here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291699570144 Item nr 291699570144

It's authentic.


----------



## DonnaS

Hello,

would you kindly take a look at this PS1 medium:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322021116913?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please let me know if it's authentic.  Thank you so much!

Donna


----------



## Elliespurse

DonnaS said:


> Hello,
> 
> would you kindly take a look at this PS1 medium:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322021116913?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please let me know if it's authentic.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Donna



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## new_to_lv

Hi Elliespurse!!
I am about to buy a PS1 medium on Blocket in Sweden. It is a PS1 medium in navy suede. The hardware is in gunmetal but I can not find any pictures online on any navy suede PS1 with gunmetal hardware (only with fringes, but this has no fringes??)?? I send you a link to the add and some pictures from the add on Blocket. I have also asked the seller for more pictures that I am waiting for....

Did the navy suede PS1 come with gunmetal hardware??

http://m.blocket.se/stockholm/Proenza_schouler_PS_1_medium_navy_suede_65362965.htm?ca=11&w=3










Very happy if you can help me. Thank you!! [emoji2][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> Hi Elliespurse!!
> I am about to buy a PS1 medium on Blocket in Sweden. It is a PS1 medium in navy suede. The hardware is in gunmetal but I can not find any pictures online on any navy suede PS1 with gunmetal hardware (only with fringes, but this has no fringes??)?? I send you a link to the add and some pictures from the add on Blocket. I have also asked the seller for more pictures that I am waiting for....
> 
> Did the navy suede PS1 come with gunmetal hardware??
> 
> http://m.blocket.se/stockholm/Proenza_schouler_PS_1_medium_navy_suede_65362965.htm?ca=11&w=3
> 
> View attachment 3293176
> 
> View attachment 3293177
> 
> View attachment 3293178
> 
> View attachment 3293179
> 
> 
> Very happy if you can help me. Thank you!! [emoji2][emoji106]&#127996;



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.

I think this is a black suede (or the dark brown).


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see good closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a black suede (or the dark brown).




She says that it is navy in the add. I asked for more pictures and I will post them as soon as I get them. Thank you Ellie so far...


----------



## strrls

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This PS1 is from 2012 (but it could have been sold in store through 2013)



Hi, the seller finally got back to me with some additional pictures:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/xHAAAOSwZQxW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/D5EAAOSwoudW3NzT/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/BgUAAOSwwpdW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/8poAAOSwmmxW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/WE0AAOSwP~tW3NzR/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## Elliespurse

strrls said:


> Hi I'm new so please correct me if I made any mistakes
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large in black leather
> Listing number: 252286644199
> Seller: mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252286644199?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: It's listed as new with tag but the tag shown isn't even attached to the bag. I've asked the seller for more photos so if they're still needed by the time she replies I'll post them here!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This PS1 is from 2012 (but it could have been sold in store through 2013)





strrls said:


> Hi, the seller finally got back to me with some additional pictures:
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/xHAAAOSwZQxW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/D5EAAOSwoudW3NzT/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/BgUAAOSwwpdW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/8poAAOSwmmxW3NzS/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/WE0AAOSwP~tW3NzR/$_122.JPG?set_id=880000500F



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Hi there, can you please help me authenticate this? Sorry if it's not posted correctly. Can't seem to get attachments to all load at once, so will have to post individually. 

Item: PS1 Large Wallet on Chain (off white color)


----------



## fancybagnewbie

PS1 Large Chain Wallet, in off white color


----------



## fancybagnewbie

PS1 Large Chain Wallet in off white color


----------



## fancybagnewbie

PS1 Large Chain Wallet in off white color


----------



## Elliespurse

fancybagnewbie said:


> Hi there, can you please help me authenticate this? Sorry if it's not posted correctly. Can't seem to get attachments to all load at once, so will have to post individually.
> 
> Item: PS1 Large Wallet on Chain (off white color)





fancybagnewbie said:


> PS1 Large Chain Wallet, in off white color





fancybagnewbie said:


> PS1 Large Chain Wallet in off white color





fancybagnewbie said:


> PS1 Large Chain Wallet in off white color



Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the zipped compartment.


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Thank-you- really appreciate this! Just asked and waiting for more photos.


----------



## pecknnibble

Item: PS1 Pouch with fringe
Seller: Nordstrom Rack (altered and refinished, but just looks used IMO)











Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thanks!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

pecknnibble said:


> Item: PS1 Pouch with fringe
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack (altered and refinished, but just looks used IMO)
> 
> View attachment 3296346
> View attachment 3296347
> View attachment 3296348
> View attachment 3296349
> View attachment 3296350
> View attachment 3296351
> View attachment 3296352
> View attachment 3296353
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thanks!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Hi, it's authentic.

Btw, does it have a mark to prevent it from being returned as new?


----------



## pecknnibble

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does it have a mark to prevent it from being returned as new?




Thank you so much Elliespurse! I couldn't find any markings inside. I know sometimes they use a sharpie but didn't notice one this time. Just curious but is that indicative of something?


----------



## Elliespurse

pecknnibble said:


> Thank you so much Elliespurse! I couldn't find any markings inside. I know sometimes they use a sharpie but didn't notice one this time. Just curious but is that indicative of something?



I was just curious too, because there's usually a mark.


----------



## fancybagnewbie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the zipped compartment.



Hi Elliespurse, she didn't send me photos in time for meet up, but it came with tags on and receipt. I compared it with a bunch of photos I took at a store. It also felt the same, so I was pretty confident in the purchase. Thanks so much!


----------



## laurennguy

Hi all,

Please help me to check if it is authentic. I have no experience since this one is my first brand name bag ever

Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me to check if it is authentic. I have no experience since this one is my first brand name bag ever
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/?tref=category
> 
> Thanks a lot



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## laurennguy

Thanks for very quick response. I will post the pictures as soon as the seller updates.


----------



## wannyothman

Hi 

Please help me to authenticate this ps1 satchel in medium.


----------



## Elliespurse

wannyothman said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this ps1 satchel in medium.



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## laurennguy

Hi Ellie,

Here are more pictures.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me to check if it is authentic. I have no experience since this one is my first brand name bag ever
> 
> Thanks a lot





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





laurennguy said:


> Thanks for very quick response. I will post the pictures as soon as the seller updates.





laurennguy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Here are more pictures.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Hi, it's authentic.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/


----------



## laurennguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/


Thanks Ellie. btw, would you recommend the site tradesy?


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Thanks Ellie. btw, would you recommend the site tradesy?



I haven't looked into tradesy but you would like to have protection if something goes wrong.


----------



## laurennguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/


Ellie, is this color light grey rare? I did research and didn't see much information about this kind of color. Do you know what year is this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Ellie, is this color light grey rare? I did research and didn't see much information about this kind of color. Do you know what year is this bag?



I think it's Concrete Grey from fall 2014, see Colors through the seasons


----------



## laurennguy

Elliespurse said:


> I think it's Concrete Grey from fall 2014, see Colors through the seasons


Hi Ellie, 
Here is more pictures. Please take a look at them. Thanks 
link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Here is more pictures. Please take a look at them. Thanks
> link:https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-light-grey-12833374/



Hi and thanks, it's authentic.

For the concrete grey see this thread: Fall Winter 2014 Colors!


----------



## new_to_lv

I got the PS1 Medium i navy suede today which I bought on Blocket in Sweden. It was not the same bag as on the pictures in the add [emoji57] The bag in the add had silver/grey hardware and looked black. This bag is acctually navy blue but has the regular gold hardware. It looks ok to me but can you please take a look?? Thank you. 




















It looks brand new and it still has the protective plastic on the hardware.


----------



## new_to_lv

I just checked the authenticity card and the serialnumber on the card and the bag is not the same.... I guess that this is not a good sign [emoji33][emoji33]
Is it fake or real??


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> I got the PS1 Medium i navy suede today which I bought on Blocket in Sweden. It was not the same bag as on the pictures in the add [emoji57] The bag in the add had silver/grey hardware and looked black. This bag is acctually navy blue but has the regular gold hardware. It looks ok to me but can you please take a look?? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3297991
> 
> View attachment 3297992
> 
> View attachment 3297993
> 
> View attachment 3297994
> 
> View attachment 3297995
> 
> View attachment 3297996
> 
> View attachment 3297997
> 
> View attachment 3297998
> 
> View attachment 3297999
> 
> 
> It looks brand new and it still has the protective plastic on the hardware.



Hi, it's authentic.

It turned out ok after all  Congrats!



new_to_lv said:


> I just checked the authenticity card and the serialnumber on the card and the bag is not the same.... I guess that this is not a good sign [emoji33][emoji33]
> Is it fake or real??



Yes the numbers often doesn't match up so it's ok.


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok after all  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the numbers often doesn't match up so it's ok.




Thank you very much [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji2] I guess I will keep it then [emoji6]
Just one more question. There seems like the bag is giving some colortransfer on my fingers. Is this normal??


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> Thank you very much [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji2] I guess I will keep it then [emoji6]
> Just one more question. There seems like the bag is giving some colortransfer on my fingers. Is this normal??



I haven't heard of suede color transfer but perhaps it's because it's new? The quality of the suede should be high though.


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> I haven't heard of suede color transfer but perhaps it's because it's new? The quality of the suede should be high though.




I just hope it is not going to be a problem for me... The bag would look beautiful with lighter color clothes [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It turned out ok after all  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the numbers often doesn't match up so it's ok.



Hi elliespurse, i have a question about the serial number on the bag not matching to the serial card, do u know why that is? And another question the bag with the serial number says it has a microchip in it, but when i try to feel the microchip, the dont feel anything but the label, is that ok? Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Hi elliespurse, i have a question about the serial number on the bag not matching to the serial card, do u know why that is? And another question the bag with the serial number says it has a microchip in it, but when i try to feel the microchip, the dont feel anything but the label, is that ok? Thank you Ellie!



Hi, the store gets a range of bag numbers and a range of card numbers so they should be able to track down a returned bag anyway. I haven't checked if the chip is too small feel, it should be ok, it's not a large bump.


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the store gets a range of bag numbers and a range of card numbers so they should be able to track down a returned bag anyway. I haven't checked if the chip is too small feel, it should be ok, it's not a large bump.



Thank you Elliespurse. The label feels flat so im not sure if thats okay. Ive attached pictures for you to see if they look ok to you....i tried to angled the label to let you view the thinness of it...


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Thank you Elliespurse. The label feels flat so im not sure if thats okay. Ive attached pictures for you to see if they look ok to you....i tried to angled the label to let you view the thinness of it...



This looks ok, you could compare with the tag posted here on previous page.


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> This looks ok, you could compare with the tag posted here on previous page.



Thank you again, i will definitely look into it!


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi

I just received this from eBay and I'm doubting a lot about the authentiticy. 
Please check for me 

Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Suede in (I think) smoke

http://tinypic.com/r/2n8romb/9
http://tinypic.com/r/9ulshw/9
http://tinypic.com/r/b3ocnl/9
http://tinypic.com/r/6r20ll/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2j14mmf/9
http://tinypic.com/r/nyy3oo/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2lvn3w8/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2zqtn2d/9
http://tinypic.com/r/5akhex/9
http://tinypic.com/r/30xej4h/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2cqlav9/9
http://tinypic.com/r/t0pzsx/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2ymx26u/9
http://tinypic.com/r/9sysgn/9
http://tinypic.com/r/wv7rfa/9
http://tinypic.com/r/xmq0pu/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2wfqwqe/9

Thank you !


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi
> 
> I just received this from eBay and I'm doubting a lot about the authentiticy.
> Please check for me
> 
> Proenza Schouler Ps1 Medium Suede in (I think) smoke
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2n8romb/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/9ulshw/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/b3ocnl/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/6r20ll/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2j14mmf/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/nyy3oo/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2lvn3w8/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2zqtn2d/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/5akhex/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/30xej4h/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2cqlav9/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/t0pzsx/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2ymx26u/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/9sysgn/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/wv7rfa/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/xmq0pu/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2wfqwqe/9
> 
> Thank you !



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It's the Stone suede PS1 from spring 2011, see Colors through the seasons It could also be the more square sized Large PS1.


----------



## laurennguy

Hi Ellie,

Finally I got the bag today. It would be great if I can have you to look at them. I love this bag a lot  the leather feels great, however does Proenza Schouler change their leather material lately?


----------



## laurennguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks, it's authentic.
> 
> For the concrete grey see this thread: Fall Winter 2014 Colors!


Hi Ellie,
I just got the bag. Could you please take a look at them?

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

laurennguy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Finally I got the bag today. It would be great if I can have you to look at them. I love this bag a lot  the leather feels great, however does Proenza Schouler change their leather material lately?





laurennguy said:


> Hi Ellie,
> I just got the bag. Could you please take a look at them?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It looks great! The leather could be calf, and PS has used this for some colors in the past. I think the dye for some colors works better on calf than lamb and will also be more durable.


----------



## laurennguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  It looks great! The leather could be calf, and PS has used this for some colors in the past. I think the dye for some colors works better on calf than lamb and will also be more durable.


Awesome! I am happy to purchase it, I like the fact that it is more durable as well. Thanks for your time Ellie!


----------



## Aphasia23

Hi everyone,
Looking into purchasing this PS1 Pochette from an online consignment. I'm afraid there may not be enough pictures to properly auth but I figured I'd give it a shot. 

Link is: 
https://www.trendlee.com/collection...-proenza-schouler-ps1-pochette-leather-63479#

Seller: Trendlee







Not sure if they would provide more photos or not upon request.


Thanks for your time!

Theresa


----------



## Elliespurse

Aphasia23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Looking into purchasing this PS1 Pochette from an online consignment. I'm afraid there may not be enough pictures to properly auth but I figured I'd give it a shot.
> 
> Link is:
> https://www.trendlee.com/collection...-proenza-schouler-ps1-pochette-leather-63479#
> 
> Seller: Trendlee
> 
> View attachment 3301903
> View attachment 3301904
> View attachment 3301905
> View attachment 3301906
> 
> 
> Not sure if they would provide more photos or not upon request.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Theresa



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Aphasia23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.




Hi,

Thanks for your help. I'll ask for more pictures if possible. 

Theresa


----------



## Aphasia23

Hi again,

Found two more PS bags I'm interested in. Both located on Yoogis Closet. 

Link 1:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63366/category/3/

Bag is:

Apricot Medium PS1 Satchel Bag












Thanks,

Theresa


----------



## Elliespurse

Aphasia23 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Found two more PS bags I'm interested in. Both located on Yoogis Closet.
> 
> Link 1:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/63366/category/3/
> 
> Bag is:
> 
> Apricot Medium PS1 Satchel Bag
> View attachment 3302435
> View attachment 3302436
> View attachment 3302437
> View attachment 3302438
> View attachment 3302439
> View attachment 3302440
> View attachment 3302441
> View attachment 3302442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Theresa



Hi, for the Apricot Medium PS1 it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at Last Call or similar outlet. It looks like a mix between the new and old style lining and hw, perhaps this is why it went to the outlet?


----------



## acoest1984

Item: PS11 in Sorbet
Listing number: 291708374743
Seller: j49cu 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708374743
Comments: 

Hi there,

I'm looking at this one, I'm concerned about the 'PROENZA SCHOULER' lettering under the flap.  It's missing, 'Made in Italy' and it's oddly spaced out.  Help?

TYIA!


----------



## cathead87

acoest1984 said:


> Item: PS11 in Sorbet
> Listing number: 291708374743
> Seller: j49cu
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291708374743
> Comments:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking at this one, I'm concerned about the 'PROENZA SCHOULER' lettering under the flap.  It's missing, 'Made in Italy' and it's oddly spaced out.  Help?
> 
> TYIA!


 
Hi - This bag has already been discussed. Per the previous member, the seller is not willing to unwrap the bag to provide the pictures necessary for authentication.

Start at post #6415...and continues to next page:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...houler-read-first-page-before-551157-428.html


----------



## acoest1984

Thank you SO MUCH for getting back to me.  I searched the forum and it didn't come up--sorry about that.

I've requested the photos you are suggested and getting some push back (like before, I see).  Seems fishy...


----------



## Aphasia23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, for the Apricot Medium PS1 it's authentic. The hole in the leather tab means it was bought at Last Call or similar outlet. It looks like a mix between the new and old style lining and hw, perhaps this is why it went to the outlet?




Thank you so much for your help! I appreciate it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## siygrace11

Hi guys!
Recently just receive this bag 
These are fairly recent bag style 
But still want you guy's opionion about the authenticity! 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic4


----------



## siygrace11

Pic5


----------



## siygrace11

Pic6


----------



## siygrace11

Pic7


----------



## Elliespurse

siygrace11 said:


> Hi guys!
> Recently just receive this bag
> These are fairly recent bag style
> But still want you guy's opionion about the authenticity!
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Christine1990

Hi there 

Just wondering if anyone can authenticate this PS11: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20153559...I201535591972.N101.S2.R1.TR4&autorefresh=true

Added one more photo the seller sent me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Christine1990 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can authenticate this PS11:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20153559...I201535591972.N101.S2.R1.TR4&autorefresh=true
> 
> Added one more photo the seller sent me.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (much larger than your attached pic).

It looks like the first texture PS11 from spring 2012.


----------



## siygrace11

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



Oh! Thank you! 
I've attached a photo,


----------



## Elliespurse

siygrace11 said:


> Hi guys!
> Recently just receive this bag
> These are fairly recent bag style
> But still want you guy's opionion about the authenticity!
> Thank you in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





siygrace11 said:


> Oh! Thank you!
> I've attached a photo,



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## Christine1990

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (much larger than your attached pic).
> 
> It looks like the first texture PS11 from spring 2012.


Thanks Ellie

This is the photo the seller sent me.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Christine1990 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can authenticate this PS11:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20153559...I201535591972.N101.S2.R1.TR4&autorefresh=true
> 
> Added one more photo the seller sent me.
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (much larger than your attached pic).
> 
> It looks like the first texture PS11 from spring 2012.





Christine1990 said:


> Thanks Ellie
> 
> This is the photo the seller sent me.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## siygrace11

Thank you so much, you've helped me a lot
So excited!!!! Elliespurse


----------



## acoest1984

Hi there,  

Would it be possible to authenticate this bag?

eBay
PS11 mini
Seller: shirleyxia17tamu
Item #: 172137713015

https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/172137713015


----------



## acoest1984

Thanks so much. I responded underneath but just realized how to reply to your comment now. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Elliespurse

acoest1984 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate this bag?
> 
> eBay
> PS11 mini
> Seller: shirleyxia17tamu
> Item #: 172137713015
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/172137713015



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag and the cloth (chip) tag inside the bag.


----------



## acoest1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag and the cloth (chip) tag inside the bag.



Thanks. 

I've contacted the seller twice in three days and no response. Ugh. I'm really interested in the bag and their feedback is consistently saying, 'great communication'. 

I hope to get in touch and get those photos. 

Many thanks for now.


----------



## Elliespurse

acoest1984 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've contacted the seller twice in three days and no response. Ugh. I'm really interested in the bag and their feedback is consistently saying, 'great communication'.
> 
> I hope to get in touch and get those photos.
> 
> Many thanks for now.



I hope you get a reply, but remember the rule of thumb: no pics - no buy.


----------



## acoest1984

Elliespurse said:


> I hope you get a reply, but remember the rule of thumb: no pics - no buy.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## ttnquyen

Hello, please help me with the one below
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-goen/item/216031/
Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

ttnquyen said:


> Hello, please help me with the one below
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-goen/item/216031/
> Thank you very much



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1 Pouch, perhaps peach color from 2011.


----------



## ttnquyen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1 Pouch, perhaps peach color from 2011.


Thank you very much, I will try to contact the SA to ask for more pics. Good job!


----------



## acoest1984

Elliespurse said:


> I hope you get a reply, but remember the rule of thumb: no pics - no buy.


 
Hello again!

The seller sent several pics, would you mind taking a look to authenticate?


----------



## Elliespurse

acoest1984 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would it be possible to authenticate this bag?
> 
> eBay
> PS11 mini
> Seller: shirleyxia17tamu
> Item #: 172137713015
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/172137713015





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag and the cloth (chip) tag inside the bag.





acoest1984 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've contacted the seller twice in three days and no response. Ugh. I'm really interested in the bag and their feedback is consistently saying, 'great communication'.
> 
> I hope to get in touch and get those photos.
> 
> Many thanks for now.





acoest1984 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> The seller sent several pics, would you mind taking a look to authenticate?



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## acoest1984

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you so so soooooo much!!


----------



## ttnquyen

Hello, could you please help me with the one below

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-boom/item/33f776e/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

ttnquyen said:


> Hello, could you please help me with the one below
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-boom/item/33f776e/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi, it's authentic.

It's an older PS1 from 2012.


----------



## ttnquyen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It's an older PS1 from 2012.


Hello, thank you sooooo much for your super instant reply. You are always there willing to help us. Thank you. :-*


----------



## bvpd

Hi authenticators!

Please help me authenticate this bag. It's from Yoogi's closet. I know people have positive experiences with Yoogi's but I just want to make sure 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/proenza-schouler-black-leather-large-ps1-satchel-bag.html

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

prinris said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It's from Yoogi's closet. I know people have positive experiences with Yoogi's but I just want to make sure
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/proenza-schouler-black-leather-large-ps1-satchel-bag.html
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bvpd

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so so much for the quick response!


----------



## flyme2themoon

Hello, would you please help me authenticate this tan Linosa PS11 classic? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Hello, would you please help me authenticate this tan Linosa PS11 classic? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308735
> View attachment 3308736
> View attachment 3308737
> View attachment 3308738
> View attachment 3308739
> View attachment 3308740



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the front hardware and an overview of the back of the bag.


----------



## flyme2themoon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the front hardware and an overview of the back of the bag.




Thanks for your help. Here's more pic of front hard and the back of the bag.


----------



## rtwrtw

Hi Ellie, I've got the same bag. Just wondering if the zippers carry the PS logo?


----------



## Elliespurse

flyme2themoon said:


> Hello, would you please help me authenticate this tan Linosa PS11 classic? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308735
> View attachment 3308736
> View attachment 3308737
> View attachment 3308738
> View attachment 3308739
> View attachment 3308740





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the front hardware and an overview of the back of the bag.





flyme2themoon said:


> Thanks for your help. Here's more pic of front hard and the back of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309219
> View attachment 3309220
> View attachment 3309221
> View attachment 3309222



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> Hi Ellie, I've got the same bag. Just wondering if the zippers carry the PS logo?



Hi, the newer PS11s doesn't have logos on the zippers. The logos were phased out in 2013-2014.


----------



## flyme2themoon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.




Thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## rtwrtw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the newer PS11s doesn't have logos on the zippers. The logos were phased out in 2013-2014.



Thank you for the prompt reply, Ellie! Got a concrete grey but the serial number doesn't match the card provided, you mentioned this is normal? It has the serial number inside as per the blue label.


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply, Ellie! Got a concrete grey but the serial number doesn't match the card provided, you mentioned this is normal? It has the serial number inside as per the blue label.



Yes the numbers often doesn't match up so this is ok.

Congrats on your PS11!


----------



## rtwrtw

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the numbers often doesn't match up so this is ok.
> 
> Congrats on your PS11!



Oh it's a concrete grey PS1 - assuming they don't have the PS italic logo on the zippers right? Thank you once again!


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> Oh it's a concrete grey PS1 - assuming they don't have the PS italic logo on the zippers right? Thank you once again!



Ah the concrete PS1 is gorgeous!  It's the same for the logos and the numbers, PS made the change for both PS1 and PS11.


----------



## rtwrtw

Elliespurse said:


> Ah the concrete PS1 is gorgeous!  It's the same for the logos and the numbers, PS made the change for both PS1 and PS11.



Very much so. Goes well with a white top and jeans! Which is my go - to look. Gotta be extra cautious about color transfers. Haha!


----------



## DonnaS

Hello.  I received this PS1 medium and I've noticed that the font is lower case.  I have another one and all the font is all caps.  

Also,
1. the bale is missing the engraving.  
2. the closure has the name engraved instead of the initials

Did PS make bags with the font discrepancies and missing engravings?

Thank you!


----------



## cathead87

DonnaS said:


> Hello.  I received this PS1 medium and I've noticed that the font is lower case.  I have another one and all the font is all caps.
> 
> Also,
> 1. the bale is missing the engraving.
> 2. the closure has the name engraved instead of the initials
> 
> Did PS make bags with the font discrepancies and missing engravings?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hi *DonnaS* -  There where some changes that started in Fall 2013.  Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/two-2013-ps1s-vast-differences-why-827055.html

If you have time please post a pic of your PS1s.


----------



## Bluesky_blue

Hi, I'm new to Proenza. I just bought this PS1 tiny black from seller on IG.
- Could you please help authenticate this bag for me
- Seller mentioned it's collection S/S2016, is it correct?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Bluesky_blue said:


> Hi, I'm new to Proenza. I just bought this PS1 tiny black from seller on IG.
> - Could you please help authenticate this bag for me
> - Seller mentioned it's collection S/S2016, is it correct?
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  the card/tag now shows the years and it looks like 2016.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Bluesky_blue

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  the card/tag now shows the years and it looks like 2016.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Hi Ellies, Thanks so much for your help! Love the bag


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi
Can you please check if this is authentic?
I purchased this earlier today but the seller has not shipped the item yet, so I wanted to make sure before she ships it.

Item: Proenza Schouler Wine Plum Leather PS1 Pouch 				 		 
Listing number: 301909931434 
Seller: stumpo14 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...TVTo9mHFIQvSF%2BjdQzc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thank you!!!


----------



## supascoopa4

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi
> Can you please check if this is authentic?
> I purchased this earlier today but the seller has not shipped the item yet, so I wanted to make sure before she ships it.



Wow, if that is authentic, what a great deal!

Can someone please authenticate this? It's on a Canadian craigslist-type website. 

PS1 Large Cream
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ge/1144098146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

The seller is open to questions and requests for more photos. What should I be looking out for? Close ups? Hardware?


----------



## Elliespurse

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi
> Can you please check if this is authentic?
> I purchased this earlier today but the seller has not shipped the item yet, so I wanted to make sure before she ships it.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Wine Plum Leather PS1 Pouch
> Listing number: 301909931434
> Seller: stumpo14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...TVTo9mHFIQvSF%2BjdQzc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

It's an early PS item.


----------



## Elliespurse

supascoopa4 said:


> Wow, if that is authentic, what a great deal!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? It's on a Canadian craigslist-type website.
> 
> PS1 Large Cream
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ge/1144098146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> The seller is open to questions and requests for more photos. What should I be looking out for? Close ups? Hardware?



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## supascoopa4

Thanks for the welcome! 

Here's some more photos that the seller just sent me. She said that since it's older it didn't come with the interior white/blue tag?


----------



## Elliespurse

supascoopa4 said:


> Wow, if that is authentic, what a great deal!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? It's on a Canadian craigslist-type website.
> 
> PS1 Large Cream
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ge/1144098146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> The seller is open to questions and requests for more photos. What should I be looking out for? Close ups? Hardware?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Welcome to the forum too!





supascoopa4 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Here's some more photos that the seller just sent me. She said that since it's older it didn't come with the interior white/blue tag?



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Yes this PS1 is from 2011-2012, before tags were introduced.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an early PS item.




Thank you!!!


----------



## supascoopa4

Thanks!


----------



## lnk5766

Hi! Please authentic this. Here is the listing (you need to scroll down to see it):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And here are some additional pictures. Everything seems to look right, but I am a little skeptical because there isn't the cursive PS on the zippers and strap hooks like I am seeing on others.


----------



## Elliespurse

lnk5766 said:


> Hi! Please authentic this. Here is the listing (you need to scroll down to see it):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> And here are some additional pictures. Everything seems to look right, but I am a little skeptical because there isn't the cursive PS on the zippers and strap hooks like I am seeing on others.



Hi, it's authentic.

The old logo was replaced with the new style in 2013, so this is ok.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## lnk5766

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> The old logo was replaced with the new style in 2013, so this is ok.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thanks so much for your quick reply! So it's ok that there is no logo on the zippers or strap hooks? Is this style the newer one or older one?


----------



## Elliespurse

lnk5766 said:


> Thanks so much for your quick reply! So it's ok that there is no logo on the zippers or strap hooks? Is this style the newer one or older one?



Yes it's ok, PS switched from the old logo to the new style in your listing. It would have been confusing and cluttered with both the old and new. See Two 2013 PS1's - vast differences - why?


----------



## Vdub78

Please help authenticate....
Item: PS1 medium in saddle brown leather
Listing number: 371592097032
Seller: personalshoppers
Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/371592097032?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Looks like the hardware is newer (since it's not engraved anymore)?

Thanks so so much!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Vdub78 said:


> Please help authenticate....
> Item: PS1 medium in saddle brown leather
> Listing number: 371592097032
> Seller: personalshoppers
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/371592097032?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: Looks like the hardware is newer (since it's not engraved anymore)?
> 
> Thanks so so much!!!!!



Hi, it's authentic.

Yes it's the newer style hw, but not the newest silver finish.


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Raspberry
Listing number: 262332030195
Seller: designers-luxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...030195?hash=item3d14351cf3:g:GdAAAOSwZ8ZW5CcL
Listing number: 262332030195
Comments: Very interested in this bag, and would make an offer but not before im sure if it's real.

Please if anyone have time to look at it, thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahkatkat said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Raspberry
> Listing number: 262332030195
> Seller: designers-luxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenz...030195?hash=item3d14351cf3:g:GdAAAOSwZ8ZW5CcL
> Listing number: 262332030195
> Comments: Very interested in this bag, and would make an offer but not before im sure if it's real.
> 
> Please if anyone have time to look at it, thank you



Hi, it's authentic.

This is a Raspberry PS1 from fall 2011.


----------



## cathead87

*Item:* XL PS1 in Black Buffalo 
*Listing number:* 182083416770
*Seller:* evamic_kplgmxdlk
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/182083416770?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments:* Hi Ellie - I never knew they made the XL PS1 in buffalo.  I did find a link to one on Neiman Marcus.  Authentic?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Proenza-Schouler-Extra-Large-Buffalo-Messenger-Bag/prod184120425/p.prod


----------



## geminibags

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium satchel, brown leather, mint condition!
Listing No: 111944671813
Seller: phenixnyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111944671813?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> *Item:* XL PS1 in Black Buffalo
> *Listing number:* 182083416770
> *Seller:* evamic_kplgmxdlk
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/182083416770?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments:* Hi Ellie - I never knew they made the XL PS1 in buffalo.  I did find a link to one on Neiman Marcus.  Authentic?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Proenza-Schouler-Extra-Large-Buffalo-Messenger-Bag/prod184120425/p.prod



Hi, I haven't seen this Buffalo XL PS1 but it looks similar to the other new XL PS1:s, here's a thread: PS1 New Extra Large. Single wide strap, plain lining, new materials etc. Perhaps it's a more lux variant with the buffalo leather?


----------



## Elliespurse

geminibags said:


> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium satchel, brown leather, mint condition!
> Listing No: 111944671813
> Seller: phenixnyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111944671813?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## geminibags

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## christinaaah

Hi!!

Is this authentic?

















Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

christinaaah said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## christinaaah

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! Really appreciate what you do.


----------



## purseaddict76

hello ladies,


would someone please authenticate this bag?  I have it in my possession and I am pretty sure it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!


Name: Proenza Schouler black keep all ps 1


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> 
> would someone please authenticate this bag?  I have it in my possession and I am pretty sure it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler black keep all ps 1



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag (under the zipper).


----------



## purseaddict76

Sorry here they are


----------



## purseaddict76

Here is the last picture


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> 
> would someone please authenticate this bag?  I have it in my possession and I am pretty sure it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler black keep all ps 1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and inside the bag (under the zipper).





purseaddict76 said:


> Sorry here they are





purseaddict76 said:


> Here is the last picture



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## purseaddict76

Thanks so much! &#128536;


----------



## binchyboo22

Hello! Thank you for your services, I know you help a lot of people feel better and that's really great! 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel Bag, Grapefruit
Listing number: 262373203313
Seller: isellyoubuy2012-us
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262373203313 
Comments: I'm not really sure the size of this one, is it medium?

Item: Proenza Schouler Navy Blue Leather Large PS1 Convertible Satchel Bag
Listing Number: 311583947535
Seller: ********
Link: http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=311583947535&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1460131119671

THANK YOU!! :, )


----------



## Elliespurse

binchyboo22 said:


> Hello! Thank you for your services, I know you help a lot of people feel better and that's really great!
> 
> *1)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Satchel Bag, Grapefruit
> Listing number: 262373203313
> Seller: isellyoubuy2012-us
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262373203313
> Comments: I'm not really sure the size of this one, is it medium?
> 
> *2)*
> Item: Proenza Schouler Navy Blue Leather Large PS1 Convertible Satchel Bag
> Listing Number: 311583947535
> Seller: ********
> Link: http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...7535&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1460131119671
> 
> THANK YOU!! :, )



Hi, *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp.

*2)* It's authentic.


----------



## binchyboo22

thank you so much !!! I requested the additional pictures. here is the last one I've been looking at. thank you for your service! 

Name: Teal(?) Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Link:  https://bnc.lt/m/R6BoQg6yss
Seller: csutrisno
Comments: Besides confirming authentication, do you know what the company calls this color? Also, could you tell if it originally included the bag tag? Thank you : ))
Pictures: https://imgur.com/a/mnAEJ

imgur.com/a/mnAEJ


----------



## Elliespurse

binchyboo22 said:


> thank you so much !!! I requested the additional pictures. here is the last one I've been looking at. thank you for your service!
> 
> Name: Teal(?) Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Link:  https://bnc.lt/m/R6BoQg6yss
> Seller: csutrisno
> Comments: Besides confirming authentication, do you know what the company calls this color? Also, could you tell if it originally included the bag tag? Thank you : ))
> Pictures: https://imgur.com/a/mnAEJ
> 
> imgur.com/a/mnAEJ



Hi, it's authentic. The strap hardware is replaced though.

I think it's Teal from fall 2011, see Colors through the seasons
and Teal Reveal!!!


----------



## drmj

Hi can somebody please authenticate this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

drmj said:


> Hi can somebody please authenticate this bag?



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## sineflyv

Hi Ellie  I recently bought this large PS1 on ebay, and just to be sure - could you authenticate it?


----------



## Elliespurse

sineflyv said:


> Hi Ellie  I recently bought this large PS1 on ebay, and just to be sure - could you authenticate it?



Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + an overview of the back of the bag.


----------



## sineflyv

Hi, hope this is okay


----------



## Elliespurse

sineflyv said:


> Hi Ellie  I recently bought this large PS1 on ebay, and just to be sure - could you authenticate it?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + an overview of the back of the bag.





sineflyv said:


> Hi, hope this is okay



Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## sineflyv

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.



Wuhu, great!!  Thank you so much for the quick respond


----------



## cbotz

Hi there-
Recently purchased this wallet on a chain from the website Monnier Freres. I haven't heard much about them so I was hoping someone could help authenticate this piece! 
Thanks so much I appreciate it!
-c


----------



## Elliespurse

cbotz said:


> Hi there-
> Recently purchased this wallet on a chain from the website Monnier Freres. I haven't heard much about them so I was hoping someone could help authenticate this piece!
> Thanks so much I appreciate it!
> -c



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## cbotz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ltre

Hello, 
I am being offered a PS1 at a very low price, I have been looking for a while, so wanted to know the liklihood of it being authentic, 
please could you help, 

Item Name : PS1 Medium 
Link : not available
Seller: madeleinjurkov on depop
Comments: She has the dust bag but no receipts seem dubious to me, its in new condition but aparently several years old 

Can get more pictures, 
Thanks so much,


----------



## Elliespurse

ltre said:


> Hello,
> I am being offered a PS1 at a very low price, I have been looking for a while, so wanted to know the liklihood of it being authentic,
> please could you help,
> 
> Item Name : PS1 Medium
> Link : not available
> Seller: madeleinjurkov on depop
> Comments: She has the dust bag but no receipts seem dubious to me, its in new condition but aparently several years old
> 
> Can get more pictures,
> Thanks so much,



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## ltre

Thanks so much, it's horrible that people will try to pursaude it real, just needed to check! 


Thanks alot!


----------



## hjlstarrr

Hello! Could someone authenticate this bag for me please:

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331828178026 
Seller: spief68
Comments: Seller has receipt, I just want to make sure since I've never bought designer bags on ebay.

Thanks a lot for helping me out!


----------



## Elliespurse

hjlstarrr said:


> Hello! Could someone authenticate this bag for me please:
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331828178026
> Seller: spief68
> Comments: Seller has receipt, I just want to make sure since I've never bought designer bags on ebay.
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me out!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper) + cloth tag inside the bag + better closeup pic of the PS letters under the flap.

We looked at this bag in post #6369 bu it's now re-listed.


----------



## jennayli

Hello! I am new to this forum because I am considering buying a PS11 Classic but would love advice on if its authentic or not first! It's not on eBay but on a selling app. Here are the photos.


----------



## Summerparis

Hi!
I recently bought a PS11 on ebay before I discovered this thread.
Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me?
Thank you!
(Sorry about my disgusting nails hahaha)


----------



## Elliespurse

jennayli said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum because I am considering buying a PS11 Classic but would love advice on if its authentic or not first! It's not on eBay but on a selling app. Here are the photos.



Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the same + stamped PS letters inside the bag + backside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Summerparis said:


> Hi!
> I recently bought a PS11 on ebay before I discovered this thread.
> Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me?
> Thank you!
> (Sorry about my disgusting nails hahaha)



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS11!


----------



## Summerparis

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats on your PS11!


Thank you so much!


----------



## carolcakes

can someone please help me authenticate this?

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1109138658


----------



## Elliespurse

carolcakes said:


> can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1109138658



Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## carolcakes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thanks Ellie  You are so helpful to everyone.
I was very hesitant to make the purchase because the inner lining fabric looks different to the one I see in the shop. And the Prooenza Schouler plate looks different too. I was so confused..


----------



## Elliespurse

carolcakes said:


> Thanks Ellie  You are so helpful to everyone.
> I was very hesitant to make the purchase because the inner lining fabric looks different to the one I see in the shop. And the Prooenza Schouler plate looks different too. I was so confused..



Thanks! It's an older style PS1, the lining and logos were changed for fall 2013 season so it's older than this.


----------



## candiholics

Hi  Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Wallet
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282014731767?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: 5833alexandra
Comments: Seller got this from ebay and said the previous owner got it from Net A Porter.


----------



## Elliespurse

candiholics said:


> Hi  Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Wallet
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282014731767?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: 5833alexandra
> Comments: Seller got this from ebay and said the previous owner got it from Net A Porter.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## candiholics

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you


----------



## n8leagr8

Could someone take a look at these two wallets for me please? TIA

Item Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Continental Wallet in Purple
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111967730838
Seller: shmarce
Comments: It looks like an older style, but the seller is fairly new.

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Oil Slick Continental Wallet -- RT $695
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Oil-Slick-Continental-Wallet-RT-695/222095824131
Seller: stinnn
Comments: Seller is also fairly new on this one. I'm leery of new sellers.


----------



## Elliespurse

n8leagr8 said:


> Could someone take a look at these two wallets for me please? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Continental Wallet in Purple
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111967730838
> Seller: shmarce
> Comments: It looks like an older style, but the seller is fairly new.
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS11 Oil Slick Continental Wallet -- RT $695
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Oil-Slick-Continental-Wallet-RT-695/222095824131
> Seller: stinnn
> Comments: Seller is also fairly new on this one. I'm leery of new sellers.



Hi, both are authentic.

Yes the first is an early style, see SLG (Small Leather Goods) reference thread


----------



## n8leagr8

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.
> 
> Yes the first is an early style, see SLG (Small Leather Goods) reference thread



Thank you so much for the prompt response, I just purchased the Oil Slick one!


----------



## Elliespurse

n8leagr8 said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt response, I just purchased the Oil Slick one!



Congrats!


----------



## jjso27

Hi, do you think this is auth?

Item: PS 11 Mini Classic
Listing number: 191855891725
Seller: de-tied
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191855891725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Elliespurse

jjso27 said:


> Hi, do you think this is auth?
> 
> Item: PS 11 Mini Classic
> Listing number: 191855891725
> Seller: de-tied
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191855891725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.


----------



## jjso27

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.



Thank you for your prompt response!
I got these additional photos:


----------



## Elliespurse

jjso27 said:


> Hi, do you think this is auth?
> 
> Item: PS 11 Mini Classic
> Listing number: 191855891725
> Seller: de-tied
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191855891725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.





jjso27 said:


> Thank you for your prompt response!
> I got these additional photos:



Thanks for the new pics, everything looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see the same pics but in larger size.


----------



## jjso27

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the new pics, everything looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see the same pics but in larger size.



Here you go:


----------



## Elliespurse

jjso27 said:


> Hi, do you think this is auth?
> 
> Item: PS 11 Mini Classic
> Listing number: 191855891725
> Seller: de-tied
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/191855891725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.





jjso27 said:


> Thank you for your prompt response!
> I got these additional photos:





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the new pics, everything looks ok but the pics are too small. I'd like to see the same pics but in larger size.





jjso27 said:


> Here you go:



Thanks for the larger pics, it's authentic.


----------



## jjso27

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the larger pics, it's authentic.



Thank you so much!
I very much appreciate it


----------



## jjso27

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the larger pics, it's authentic.


Hey,

I did some more research and found that real PS11 bags have leather on the inside where the belt goes through - like a belt loop.
This one does not - I requested one more photo from the seller.
I don't think I will buy the bag after all 

Just wanted to let you know about my findings


----------



## herokye

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this one for me? 

Item: PS1 Medium black
Listing number: 172184952267
Seller: kgoodma_0 
Link: ebay page
Comments: Says she bought this at Barneys NY on Madison and missed her 30 day return and is selling it on here now. Seller also says she's new to ebay (has no feedback) so I'm a little wary there but I've messaged her to see if she can provide any additional tag/authentication card photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

herokye said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium black
> Listing number: 172184952267
> Seller: kgoodma_0
> Link: ebay page
> Comments: Says she bought this at Barneys NY on Madison and missed her 30 day return and is selling it on here now. Seller also says she's new to ebay (has no feedback) so I'm a little wary there but I've messaged her to see if she can provide any additional tag/authentication card photos.



Hi, it's authentic.

The seller id is similar to this old post http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24930619&postcount=3159


----------



## herokye

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> The seller id is similar to this old post http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24930619&postcount=3159



That was fast!

Thank you.

Did that post check out at all? If there were multiple seller IDs that were similar to each other that makes me sorta wary?


----------



## Elliespurse

herokye said:


> That was fast!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Did that post check out at all? If there were multiple seller IDs that were similar to each other that makes me sorta wary?



The old post was the last we heard, unconfirmed. Perhaps not connected but it's just old info I had.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I ask for help with tweed PS1?

I have absolutely no experience with PS but it seems high quality and comes with a lot of paperwork. If there are any additional photos needed, please let me know, and thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: tweed PS1
Seller: 2nd time around
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BE19jqJQeLy/



















Few more to follow! Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

The last of them  thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I ask for help with tweed PS1?
> 
> I have absolutely no experience with PS but it seems high quality and comes with a lot of paperwork. If there are any additional photos needed, please let me know, and thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: tweed PS1
> Seller: 2nd time around
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BE19jqJQeLy/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344582
> 
> View attachment 3344583
> 
> View attachment 3344584
> 
> View attachment 3344585
> 
> View attachment 3344586
> 
> View attachment 3344587
> 
> View attachment 3344588
> 
> View attachment 3344589
> 
> 
> Few more to follow! Thank you!





amstevens714 said:


> The last of them  thank you again
> 
> View attachment 3344591
> 
> View attachment 3344592
> 
> View attachment 3344593
> 
> View attachment 3344594
> 
> View attachment 3344595



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## amstevens714

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> and Congrats!  It's gorgeous!




Yeh, thank you so much!! My first step into the brand [emoji7] and I'm a fan!


----------



## Butterry

Hi, please may I have some help with checking the authenticity of this PS1 medium bag, thank you!

Item: PS1 Medium
Seller: mengmengquk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...850257?hash=item2cabcc3e51:g:Ht4AAOSw--1WsITj


----------



## Elliespurse

Butterry said:


> Hi, please may I have some help with checking the authenticity of this PS1 medium bag, thank you!
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Seller: mengmengquk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...850257?hash=item2cabcc3e51:g:Ht4AAOSw--1WsITj



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + strap hardware and zipper pull.


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Elliespurse!  Please help with authentication at your leisure.  THANK YOU!

Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Pouch Bag
Listing number: 291752880525
Seller: belgian22
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291752880525?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

sugacookie said:


> Hello Elliespurse!  Please help with authentication at your leisure.  THANK YOU!
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Pouch Bag
> Listing number: 291752880525
> Seller: belgian22
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291752880525?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## ajcl

Hi,

I recently purchased a PS1 satchel from The RealReal but have since read stories about them occasionally selling inauthentic items. I am now worried about the bag I purchased and would like a another opinion on its authenticity. 

This is the link to the original listing: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-203

and I've taken some pictures of my own when it arrived.

My concerns include no batch code on the back of the little inner tab and the Proenza Schouler tag on the side is not attached to the bag itself but to the strap. I was also wondering about the sizing (if its the large or medium - its about 10" height and 14" wide)

Thanks in advance!

Images:
http://imgur.com/a/0qSEG


----------



## Elliespurse

ajcl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased a PS1 satchel from The RealReal but have since read stories about them occasionally selling inauthentic items. I am now worried about the bag I purchased and would like a another opinion on its authenticity.
> 
> This is the link to the original listing: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-203
> 
> and I've taken some pictures of my own when it arrived.
> 
> My concerns include no batch code on the back of the little inner tab and the Proenza Schouler tag on the side is not attached to the bag itself but to the strap. I was also wondering about the sizing (if its the large or medium - its about 10" height and 14" wide)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Images:
> http://imgur.com/a/0qSEG



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  It's an early PS1 from 2009-2010, see this about the number: What number is on the backside of your leather tag?

It looks like a large PS1 from your pics, but model in the The RealReal listing shows a Medium size.


----------



## Butterry

Hi Elliespurse, 

Thanks so much for your reply- I really appreciate it! 

The seller has updated the listing with the additional photos you asked for. I have a smaller PS1 where the stamped writing inside is not in capitals but the Medium PS1 listing has capitals. Is this alright? 

Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191860850257?euid=b913b67be277408282cdc4ccbd425a7f&cp=1

Thanks for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

Butterry said:


> Hi, please may I have some help with checking the authenticity of this PS1 medium bag, thank you!
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Seller: mengmengquk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...850257?hash=item2cabcc3e51:g:Ht4AAOSw--1WsITj





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + strap hardware and zipper pull.





Butterry said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply- I really appreciate it!
> 
> The seller has updated the listing with the additional photos you asked for. I have a smaller PS1 where the stamped writing inside is not in capitals but the Medium PS1 listing has capitals. Is this alright?
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191860850257?euid=b913b67be277408282cdc4ccbd425a7f&cp=1
> 
> Thanks for your help



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

PS changed from all caps letters in fall 2013 and it was common with a mix of new and old for PS1:s around this time, so it's ok.


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi Ellie, 

I bought this bag on eBay a couple weeks ago. I think it looks alright but I can't see the serial number on the back side of the stamped tag inside. 

Item: Proenza Schouler Green/Blue Ps1 medium bag
Year: ?

Pictures:

http://tinypic.com/r/bheomw/9
http://tinypic.com/r/dnlzk8/9
http://tinypic.com/r/21l3nef/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2mc690z/9
http://tinypic.com/r/ngezp5/9
http://tinypic.com/r/vzwpqh/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2a0n5na/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2uohycl/9
http://tinypic.com/r/153ad79/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2q37jgx/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2la8m6a/9

It was sold without the metal plate tag so don't worry about it missing. 

Thanks a lot! 

It's very used.. - if you know, please tell me what year it's from as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> I bought this bag on eBay a couple weeks ago. I think it looks alright but I can't see the serial number on the back side of the stamped tag inside.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Green/Blue Ps1 medium bag
> Year: ?
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/bheomw/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/dnlzk8/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/21l3nef/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2mc690z/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/ngezp5/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/vzwpqh/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2a0n5na/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2uohycl/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/153ad79/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2q37jgx/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2la8m6a/9
> 
> It was sold without the metal plate tag so don't worry about it missing.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> It's very used.. - if you know, please tell me what year it's from as well.



Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!  it's an early PS1 from 2009-2010. The material looks like felt? The closest in suede would be the silver suede, see this post from 2010 Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


----------



## FridaRosendal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  it's an early PS1 from 2009-2010. The material looks like felt? The closest in suede would be the silver suede, see this post from 2010 Proenza Schouler PS1 bag



Thanks you so much for helping. Hm.. it's a lot darker than the silver suede. The material is suede but I just googled the felt ones - they're gorgeoussss!


----------



## sugacookie

Thank you Ellie! 



sugacookie said:


> Hello Elliespurse!  Please help with authentication at your leisure.  THANK YOU!
> 
> Item: Auth Proenza Schouler Black PS1 Pouch Bag
> Listing number: 291752880525
> Seller: belgian22
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291752880525?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Butterry

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> PS changed from all caps letters in fall 2013 and it was common with a mix of new and old for PS1:s around this time, so it's ok.


Thanks so much Elliespurse for your help!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Purple
Listing number: 152071842476
Seller: kelbrew1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Crossbody-Bag-In-Purple-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/152071842476
Comments:  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Purple
> Listing number: 152071842476
> Seller: kelbrew1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Crossbody-Bag-In-Purple-NEW-WITH-TAGS-/152071842476
> Comments:  Thanks so much!!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks sooo much!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Suede
Listing number: 231878747122
Seller: jenmallory22 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...GER-POUCH-BAG-IN-RASBERRY-SUEDE-/231878747122
Comments: I lost this auction a while back but was always curious about the bag's authenticity.  Not sure if there are enough photos to tell.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Suede
> Listing number: 231878747122
> Seller: jenmallory22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...GER-POUCH-BAG-IN-RASBERRY-SUEDE-/231878747122
> Comments: I lost this auction a while back but was always curious about the bag's authenticity.  Not sure if there are enough photos to tell.  Thanks!



Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's from 2011-2012.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's from 2011-2012.



Thanks so much.  I can't ask for more photos given it is not for sale anymore but it does make me regret not buying it.  I loved the color!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Suede
Listing number: 152067915571
Seller: y-y0292
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...-tacco-1475-/152067915571?hash=item2367f43f33
Comments: I feel bad asking about so many but this is another one I didn't bid on due to doubts on authenticity.  I should have asked earlier


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Thanks so much.  I can't ask for more photos given it is not for sale anymore but it does make me regret not buying it.  I loved the color!



I think it was the very sought after Raspberry suede Meet my sweet raspberry!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Crossbody Bag In Suede
> Listing number: 152067915571
> Seller: y-y0292
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...-tacco-1475-/152067915571?hash=item2367f43f33
> Comments: I feel bad asking about so many but this is another one I didn't bid on due to doubts on authenticity.  I should have asked earlier



This also could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hw.


----------



## geminibags

Hello,

Can you help me with this please?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Smoke NWT!!!
Listing number: 182124062624
Seller: hautepurses
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182124062624?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

geminibags said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me with this please?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Large in Smoke NWT!!!
> Listing number: 182124062624
> Seller: hautepurses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182124062624?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Hi, it's authentic. Note the missing hang-tag and shoulder strap.


----------



## geminibags

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Note the missing hang-tag and shoulder strap.


Thanks Ellie.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Proenza Schoulder Raspberry Suede 'ps1' Medium Convertible Satchel
Listing number: 282022624063
Seller: yuhagu-3 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282022624063
Comments: Thanks sooo much!  Hoping this one works out for me.


----------



## ajcl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!  It's an early PS1 from 2009-2010, see this about the number: What number is on the backside of your leather tag?
> 
> It looks like a large PS1 from your pics, but model in the The RealReal listing shows a Medium size.



Thanks! 

And darn, I bought it hoping it would be a medium. But yeah it feels more like a large and way too big. I might end up reselling this one.

Do you think this medium one they have listed is alright?

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-33

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Proenza Schoulder Raspberry Suede 'ps1' Medium Convertible Satchel
> Listing number: 282022624063
> Seller: yuhagu-3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282022624063
> Comments: Thanks sooo much!  Hoping this one works out for me.



Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

ajcl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And darn, I bought it hoping it would be a medium. But yeah it feels more like a large and way too big. I might end up reselling this one.
> 
> Do you think this medium one they have listed is alright?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-33
> 
> Thanks again in advance.



Hi, yes this looks more like a medium. I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hw.


----------



## CharmyPoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.



You are awesome.  I have one more .... so sorry for monopolizing your time.  I am new to PS!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: Proenza Schouler ps1
Listing number: 182121542243
Seller: afb303 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182121542243
Comments: Thanks sooo much! Hoping this one works out for me too!  I can't tell if the back is marked up or has severe rubbing.


----------



## Elliespurse

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler ps1
> Listing number: 182121542243
> Seller: afb303
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182121542243
> Comments: Thanks sooo much! Hoping this one works out for me too!  I can't tell if the back is marked up or has severe rubbing.



It's authentic. It looks like one of the original dark tobacco PS1, the color varied between seasons.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum 
What do you think of this ps1?


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> What do you think of this ps1?



Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.



Thanks. Havent bought it yet.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi everyone! 
I hope you guys can help me authenticate this proenza schouler heels. 
Thank you!


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## Elliespurse

siygrace11 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you guys can help me authenticate this proenza schouler heels.
> Thank you!



Hi, the markings and packing looks ok but you could also get opinions in the Glass Slipper forum here: Authenticate Those Shoes!


Good luck.


----------



## siygrace11

Thank you ellie!!!!! Your the best!


----------



## fizzycupcake

Not sure if this is too good to be true! Please authenticate 

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 brown leather satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282034944012?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: cq_pj
Comments: New to the forum so I hope I've got everything right! Thank you in advance.


----------



## cathead87

fizzycupcake said:


> Not sure if this is too good to be true! Please authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 brown leather satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282034944012?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: cq_pj
> Comments: New to the forum so I hope I've got everything right! Thank you in advance.


Hi...and welcome to TPF.  :welcome2:

Another member inquired about this bag yesterday (see posts #6667 & #6668).  It is a fake.


----------



## fizzycupcake

cathead87 said:


> Hi...and welcome to TPF.  :welcome2:
> 
> Another member inquired about this bag yesterday (see posts #6667 & #6668).  It is a fake.



Thank you very much! 

I've just taken a look at the other post. I had a gut feeling it was a fake when I saw the seller dropped the price by a few hundred pounds.

Thanks again


----------



## Vetdk

Thanks for your help last time. How about this one?

Item Name: Proenza Schouler bag PS1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201583735478?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: meninaazul


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Thanks for your help last time. How about this one?
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler bag PS1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201583735478?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: meninaazul



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks Ellie


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon.  How are you today?

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item Name:  NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag Purse Plum Leather
Item #:          351725651258
Seller I.D.:     brownelephantchicago
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...4a6dac8&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=231941059360

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  How are you today?
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  NWT Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag Purse Plum Leather
> Item #:          351725651258
> Seller I.D.:     brownelephantchicago
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza...4a6dac8&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=231941059360
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi, it's authentic.

It's spring/summer 2013 Plum PS1.


----------



## ajcl

Hi Ellie,

Could you let me know what you think of this listing?

Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/322114197890
Item: PS1 Medium - Black
Item ID: 322114197890
Seller: chelseaccaputo

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

ajcl said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you let me know what you think of this listing?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/322114197890
> Item: PS1 Medium - Black
> Item ID: 322114197890
> Seller: chelseaccaputo
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's from 2011-2012.


----------



## ajcl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's from 2011-2012.


Thanks! I'll try to get those additional pics


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, could you please take a look at this Proenza? It's kinda a last minute call

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Lambskin Satchel Shoulder Messanger Handbag
Listing: 182129041450
Seller: yanda7901
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182129041450

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

tamvarya said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this Proenza? It's kinda a last minute call
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Lambskin Satchel Shoulder Messanger Handbag
> Listing: 182129041450
> Seller: yanda7901
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182129041450
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tamvarya

Thank you for such quick response!


----------



## Canddi

Hi Ellie&#65292;

Just wondering if you can authenticate this PS1, 
Thank you so much !


----------



## Canddi

And here are two more pictures.


----------



## cristinag1216

HELP!!!! I purchased this PS backpack and I am dreading that it isn't authentic. 
Please tell me I did not do the wrong thing. :cry:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Minimal...Backpack-Bag-Black-Dustbag-Tag-/391410680403?


----------



## ttnquyen

Hi Ellie  

I recently bought this medium PS1 from ebay, and just to be sure - could you authenticate it? 

Thank you very much. 

More pics in the next post.


----------



## ttnquyen

More pics here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Canddi said:


> Hi Ellie&#65292;
> 
> Just wondering if you can authenticate this PS1,
> Thank you so much !





Canddi said:


> And here are two more pictures.



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

cristinag1216 said:


> HELP!!!! I purchased this PS backpack and I am dreading that it isn't authentic.
> Please tell me I did not do the wrong thing. :cry:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Minimal...Backpack-Bag-Black-Dustbag-Tag-/391410680403?



Hi, it's authentic. (Item number: 391410680403)


----------



## Elliespurse

ttnquyen said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> I recently bought this medium PS1 from ebay, and just to be sure - could you authenticate it?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> More pics in the next post.





ttnquyen said:


> More pics here.



Hi, It's authentic.


----------



## ttnquyen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, It's authentic.



I really appreciate your instant reply. 

Thank you so so so much.

This was my very first purchase of PS and I was really nervous.  You saved me!


----------



## laura.scott

Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate this for me? I don't have any other PS bags to compare with...

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/robe...nza-schouler-mini-ps11-classic-bag/1112511011


----------



## Elliespurse

laura.scott said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate this for me? I don't have any other PS bags to compare with...
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/robe...nza-schouler-mini-ps11-classic-bag/1112511011



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + cloth tag.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## laura.scott

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + cloth tag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thankyou Ellie 

I'll see if I can get some extra pics.

Laura


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Could you authenticate this PS1 please?  

Item: ps1 medium satchel by Proenza Schouler
Listing number: 331859723131 
Seller: kim_nyc_13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331859723131?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments: Is this a burgundy or oxblood bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cathead87

^^
I'm going to let *Elliespurse* handle the authenticating.

This is burgundy.  Oxblood is a newer color and has silver hardware.  It is also one of the colors currently on sale on the PS website. (It appears that the medium PS1 in oxblood is sold out...but the large is still available.)

The bag in this listing has a LOT of wear...especially for $600+.  Also, the seller's main photo was taken from an old Fashionphile listing.
http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-medium-satchel-burgundy-71509

There are currently a lot of great deals on PS1s due to the Memorial Day sales.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Elliespurse

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you authenticate this PS1 please?
> 
> Item: ps1 medium satchel by Proenza Schouler
> Listing number: 331859723131
> Seller: kim_nyc_13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331859723131?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments: Is this a burgundy or oxblood bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## dignatius

Thanks for the responses!  I decided not to act on this purse as Cathead87 was correct on the condition of the bag.  Although I love burgundy, something is telling me to hold out for a medium green or something in the blue-grey range.


----------



## wadaiko

Hello
I am eyeing a ps1 for a long time. Such a rare bag in the Netherlands &#128522;
So hope you can help.

Item: Ps1 large satchel by 
Proenza Schouler
Listing number: N.A.
Seller: Frozen2000
Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1049650576

Item is on a Dutch auction site.
Seller says it's light green and in the comment it states olive. Do you know which color it is?
TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

wadaiko said:


> Hello
> I am eyeing a ps1 for a long time. Such a rare bag in the Netherlands &#128522;
> So hope you can help.
> 
> Item: Ps1 large satchel by
> Proenza Schouler
> Listing number: N.A.
> Seller: Frozen2000
> Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1049650576
> 
> Item is on a Dutch auction site.
> Seller says it's light green and in the comment it states olive. Do you know which color it is?
> TIA!



Hi, this is fake.


----------



## wadaiko

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you! 
Can I do another request again? Or would it be to much?


----------



## Elliespurse

wadaiko said:


> Thank you!
> Can I do another request again? Or would it be to much?



No problems, I can answer many requests, it's ok.


----------



## wadaiko

Elliespurse said:


> No problems, I can answer many requests, it's ok.


Thank you again!
 Well this is the next one:

Item: ps1 XL in Military
Item listing: N.A.
Seller : Hans van Doorn
Link: 
http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1032114020

Hopefully the photos are clear enough.
TIA!
PS also on the dutch auction site


----------



## Elliespurse

wadaiko said:


> Thank you again!
> Well this is the next one:
> 
> Item: ps1 XL in Military
> Item listing: N.A.
> Seller : Hans van Doorn
> Link:
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1032114020
> 
> Hopefully the photos are clear enough.
> TIA!
> PS also on the dutch auction site



Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see an overall pic of the backside and strap hardware.

This XL is much larger than the Large and has more empty weight (it's reinforced).


----------



## wadaiko

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see an overall pic of the backside and strap hardware.
> 
> This XL is much larger than the Large and has more empty weight (it's reinforced).


Thank you again Eliespurse &#128522;
I will ask the seller for more pictures and post the pictures with the old posts.


----------



## missyann40

I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this ebay listing...

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in Saddle Great Condition
Listing number: 122000007111
Seller: elizabo208
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...007111?hash=item1c67c45fc7:g:yvYAAOSwR5dXSjO2
Comments: PS1 tiny bag in the color saddle

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

missyann40 said:


> I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this ebay listing...
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in Saddle Great Condition
> Listing number: 122000007111
> Seller: elizabo208
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...007111?hash=item1c67c45fc7:g:yvYAAOSwR5dXSjO2
> Comments: PS1 tiny bag in the color saddle
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## sabtr9

Hi There,

See below for what I may need authenticated. Any thoughts are appreciated!

Item: ps1 medium in black
Item listing: 162084968722
Seller : shesuniqueva
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162084968722

Thanks!


----------



## missyann40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



I have attached the requested images. It is only letting me upload 1 at a time though, so I am attaching them is separate posts.  Thanks so much for the help &#128512;


----------



## missyann40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Here is the second pic


----------



## missyann40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



And....last one


----------



## Elliespurse

missyann40 said:


> I was wondering if I could get some help authenticating this ebay listing...
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in Saddle Great Condition
> Listing number: 122000007111
> Seller: elizabo208
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...007111?hash=item1c67c45fc7:g:yvYAAOSwR5dXSjO2
> Comments: PS1 tiny bag in the color saddle
> 
> Thanks for the help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





missyann40 said:


> I have attached the requested images. It is only letting me upload 1 at a time though, so I am attaching them is separate posts.  Thanks so much for the help &#128512;





missyann40 said:


> Here is the second pic





missyann40 said:


> And....last one



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

sabtr9 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> See below for what I may need authenticated. Any thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Item: ps1 medium in black
> Item listing: 162084968722
> Seller : shesuniqueva
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162084968722
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## kateykate

Hi there!

Is this bag authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

kateykate said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Is this bag authentic?



Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).


----------



## crazypurs

HI

Could you please authenticate the below PS1

http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-fleur-de-lys-118906

Thanks in advance 

..


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> HI
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below PS1
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-fleur-de-lys-118906
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ..



Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Great. thanks a ton for the quick reply.. can you also please suggest if its a good buy? seems priced lil low compared to other shades in same condition.. .little skeptical...thanks again


----------



## crazypurs

Hi.. 

I also have another bag that needs authentication.. could you please help. thanks 


Item no: 262456545848
Seller: nnichols1987 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262456545848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks a ton..


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Great. thanks a ton for the quick reply.. can you also please suggest if its a good buy? seems priced lil low compared to other shades in same condition.. .little skeptical...thanks again



There's sale season right now so you could look around at PS, Barneys etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi..
> 
> I also have another bag that needs authentication.. could you please help. thanks
> 
> 
> Item no: 262456545848
> Seller: nnichols1987
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262456545848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks a ton..



This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.





Elliespurse said:


> This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.




Thank you very much for your reply. i will surely ask the seller for the same.. thanks again


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.



Hi

here are the pics that i got.. could you please authenticate this..


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi..
> 
> I also have another bag that needs authentication.. could you please help. thanks
> 
> 
> Item no: 262456545848
> Seller: nnichols1987
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262456545848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks a ton..





Elliespurse said:


> This looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.





crazypurs said:


> Hi
> 
> here are the pics that i got.. could you please authenticate this..



Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks a ton Elliepurse   that was really quick.. appreciate all your help..


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I've just purchased a PS1 NWT off eBay..  It came with the original tag and the knot in the strap, but have a few concerns.
1) Is the shade of blue correct for Midnight?   
2) Also, the tag says Lamb rather than Calfskin.  When did PS switch from Lamb to Calf?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dignatius

Oops!  Forgot the picture of the metal tag.


----------



## Elliespurse

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just purchased a PS1 NWT off eBay..  It came with the original tag and the knot in the strap, but have a few concerns.
> 1) Is the shade of blue correct for Midnight?
> 2) Also, the tag says Lamb rather than Calfskin.  When did PS switch from Lamb to Calf?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





dignatius said:


> Oops!  Forgot the picture of the metal tag.



Hi, it's authentic.

The color looks ok, it has varied a little bit over the years. The first PS1:s were all lamb and later some were made in calf, probably because the specific colors worked better on dyed calf.


----------



## dignatius

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> The color looks ok, it has varied a little bit over the years. The first PS1:s were all lamb and later some were made in calf, probably because the specific colors worked better on dyed calf.


Whew, thanks for the quick response, Elliespurse!  I went ahead and lifted a corner of the price tag to see the Prod Year listed underneath and it says 2013.  I would have preferred it if the shade was a little darker but I'm happy overall as this bag looks completely unused!


----------



## wendiekeller

Hi, all! 

What do you think? Real or fake? http://m.ebay.com/itm/262474221121?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=d80281eddbfd4c66988b393a4258d082&_mwBanner=1

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cathead87

wendiekeller said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> What do you think? Real or fake? http://m.ebay.com/itm/262474221121?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=d80281eddbfd4c66988b393a4258d082&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
Check the seller's sold listings. They have listed 3 large smoke PS1s in the last 8 days and sold 2...among others.  Also, their settings are set to 'private'.  Where are they getting all of these PS1s? At least it indicates that they allow returns. 

Additional pictures are needed for authentication.  See pics below for examples:


----------



## crazypurs

Hi

Could you please authenticate the below PS1. In the link they say its Seude but the pictures are of leather. I intend to ask the seller about the same if this is authentic.. thanks a ton in advance 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-shoulder-bag-smoke-12921166/?tref=category


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below PS1. In the link they say its Seude but the pictures are of leather. I intend to ask the seller about the same if this is authentic.. thanks a ton in advance
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-shoulder-bag-smoke-12921166/?tref=category



Hi, it looks like all pics are stock pics, not the actual bag. We would need a new set of pics with the markings and overall pics.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like all pics are stock pics, not the actual bag. We would need a new set of pics with the markings and overall pics.


Hi.. thank you for your reply.. Sure i have asked her for the same now. hopefully she will send it .. thanks


----------



## wendiekeller

cathead87 said:


> Check the seller's sold listings. They have listed 3 large smoke PS1s in the last 8 days and sold 2...among others.  Also, their settings are set to 'private'.  Where are they getting all of these PS1s? At least it indicates that they allow returns.
> 
> Additional pictures are needed for authentication.  See pics below for examples:



Thanks for the input thus far!

I have the following pics from the seller. I have purchased the bag and when it arrives I will take more pics. Since it can be returned, I feel comfortable with the purchase.

http://s601.photobucket.com/user/wendiekeller/library/


----------



## Elliespurse

wendiekeller said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> What do you think? Real or fake? http://m.ebay.com/itm/262474221121?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=d80281eddbfd4c66988b393a4258d082&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks for the help!





wendiekeller said:


> Thanks for the input thus far!
> 
> I have the following pics from the seller. I have purchased the bag and when it arrives I will take more pics. Since it can be returned, I feel comfortable with the purchase.
> 
> http://s601.photobucket.com/user/wendiekeller/library/



Hi, it could be ok but we need better/larger pics.


----------



## crazypurs

Hi Elliepurse,

Could you please authenticate the below bag from me? its from bluefly.. thanks in advance 


http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-schouler-smoke-leather-ps1-medium-convertible-satchel/p/390536201


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below bag from me? its from bluefly.. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-schouler-smoke-leather-ps1-medium-convertible-satchel/p/390536201



Hi, this looks ok but they are probably using stock pics. I would like to see closeup pics of all markings though.

I would also keep an eye on the sales right now, see for example the PS website: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale-international/


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but they are probably using stock pics. I would like to see closeup pics of all markings though.
> 
> I would also keep an eye on the sales right now, see for example the PS website: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale-international/


Hi.. Thank you for this. i am looking for all kind of sales but not finding anything nice.. check out the link you pasted too but somehow when i add it to bag it is showing error and not showing sale amount.. 

anyway thanks for that. appreciate it


----------



## Emmiye

Hi,

Can you look at this PS1 large? I know there's not many pictures, but was wondering about what you think.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...-/231977240806?ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you look at this PS1 large? I know there's not many pictures, but was wondering about what you think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...-/231977240806?ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123


Hi, I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and letters inside the bag + strap hw. It could be ok though.

It looks like a PS1 from 2013.


----------



## Emmiye

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and letters inside the bag + strap hw. It could be ok though.
> 
> It looks like a PS1 from 2013.


Hi,
Thanks so much Ellie! I asked for a few more pictures and I've attached them here. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Elliespurse

Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you look at this PS1 large? I know there's not many pictures, but was wondering about what you think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...-/231977240806?ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and letters inside the bag + strap hw. It could be ok though.
> 
> It looks like a PS1 from 2013.





Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much Ellie! I asked for a few more pictures and I've attached them here. Please let me know what you think!


Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the pics are tiny. I'd like to see an overall pic of the backside and a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper).


----------



## Emmiye

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the pics are tiny. I'd like to see an overall pic of the backside and a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper).


Hi,

Here they are!


----------



## Elliespurse

Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you look at this PS1 large? I know there's not many pictures, but was wondering about what you think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-sch...-/231977240806?ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more overall pics and closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and letters inside the bag + strap hw. It could be ok though.
> 
> It looks like a PS1 from 2013.





Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much Ellie! I asked for a few more pictures and I've attached them here. Please let me know what you think!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the pics are tiny. I'd like to see an overall pic of the backside and a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper).





Emmiye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here they are!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Emmiye

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks so much Ellie!


----------



## wendiekeller

I have received the bag. Please see the following link for pics:
http://s601.photobucket.com/user/wendiekeller/library/
Please let me know if you think it's authentic; I only have a few days to return it.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

wendiekeller said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> What do you think? Real or fake? http://m.ebay.com/itm/262474221121?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=d80281eddbfd4c66988b393a4258d082&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks for the help!





cathead87 said:


> Check the seller's sold listings. They have listed 3 large smoke PS1s in the last 8 days and sold 2...among others.  Also, their settings are set to 'private'.  Where are they getting all of these PS1s? At least it indicates that they allow returns.
> 
> Additional pictures are needed for authentication.  See pics below for examples:





wendiekeller said:


> Thanks for the input thus far!
> 
> I have the following pics from the seller. I have purchased the bag and when it arrives I will take more pics. Since it can be returned, I feel comfortable with the purchase.
> 
> http://s601.photobucket.com/user/wendiekeller/library/





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but we need better/larger pics.





wendiekeller said:


> I have received the bag. Please see the following link for pics:
> http://s601.photobucket.com/user/wendiekeller/library/
> Please let me know if you think it's authentic; I only have a few days to return it.
> Thanks for the help!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## wendiekeller

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but we need better/larger pics.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks, Ellie!
I feel fortunate because I got a really good deal; almost too good to be true. 
Do you know what year/season this bag in from?


----------



## paddylover

Hello there!
Kindly assist with authentication? Thanks so much for your time and attention.
this HTML class. Value is http://www.ebay.com/


----------



## paddylover

Oops, pardon me...here's the link
this HTML class. Value is http://www.ebay.com/


----------



## crazypurs

Hi Elliespurse,

Could you please authenticate the below bag.. thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/401141129800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## paddylover

this HTML class. Value is http://m.ebay.com/it
I hope this is the right link. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## paddylover

this HTML class. Value is http://m.ebay.com/it
Kindly assist with authentication? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## paddylover

Oh my, I sincerely apologize for the multiple posts. I am trying to get authentication for the  neon yellow Large PS1. 
Thank you.


----------



## paddylover

Item: Large PS1 Neon Yellow
Ebay item number:
252424392197
Seller : beststore*beststore
Link: sorry can't find a working link 
Thank you again. Very grateful with any help I can get. I kinda got trigger happy and did a BO before authentication. Tsk tsk, ao upset with myself.


----------



## Elliespurse

paddylover said:


> Oh my, I sincerely apologize for the multiple posts. I am trying to get authentication for the  neon yellow Large PS1.
> Thank you.


Hi, you could just post the Item Number? It's unique for the listing.

Edit: I just saw your post with the number.


----------



## Elliespurse

paddylover said:


> Item: Large PS1 Neon Yellow
> Ebay item number:
> 252424392197
> Seller : beststore*beststore
> Link: sorry can't find a working link
> Thank you again. Very grateful with any help I can get. I kinda got trigger happy and did a BO before authentication. Tsk tsk, ao upset with myself.


The seller doesn't have the Neon Yellow PS1, and the item number isn't listed right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below bag.. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401141129800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


super news.. thank you soo soo much..  this might be my bag finally


----------



## paddylover

Dear Elliespurse
Thank you very much for checking out my challenging query. I truly appreciate your time and effort.
I don't know myself why the right link does not post. Anyhow, my best instinct says to pass since I can't get it authenticated here.
Have a fabulous summer ( or winter depending in whichever hemisphere you're in  !!!


----------



## elevenxten

Hello Elliespurse,
Could you help me authenticate this ps 1 medium bag? Thank you in advance.
Seller:kim_nyc_13
Item[emoji14]s1 medium satchel by Proenza Schouler
Ebay website:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331882810158

I never seem this type of inside fabric before, i am waiting for more pictures from the seller, but if u think the inside lining is a sign then i wont bother waiting for thr seller. Such a beautiful red!!! Thank you again Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> Could you help me authenticate this ps 1 medium bag? Thank you in advance.
> Seller:kim_nyc_13
> Item[emoji14]s1 medium satchel by Proenza Schouler
> Ebay website:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331882810158
> 
> I never seem this type of inside fabric before, i am waiting for more pictures from the seller, but if u think the inside lining is a sign then i wont bother waiting for thr seller. Such a beautiful red!!! Thank you again Ellie!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's an older pre-2013 PS1 with the older lining, perhaps fall-11 Burgundy or fall-12 Raspberry.


----------



## elevenxten

Thank you so much for your help Ellie, i am still waiting for the seller to post more photos of the bag. She did say that she cannot find the serial number tag inside the bag. My tiny ps1 (purchased earlier this year)has one inside the zip pocket, but wanted to ask you if the 2013 ps bag has a serial nunber tav elsewhere or should it be inside the zipped pocket like the newer ones? 



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's an older pre-2013 PS1 with the older lining, perhaps fall-11 Burgundy or fall-12 Raspberry.






Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's an older pre-2013 PS1 with the older lining, perhaps fall-11 Burgundy or fall-12 Raspberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Thank you so much for your help Ellie, i am still waiting for the seller to post more photos of the bag. She did say that she cannot find the serial number tag inside the bag. My tiny ps1 (purchased earlier this year)has one inside the zip pocket, but wanted to ask you if the 2013 ps bag has a serial nunber tav elsewhere or should it be inside the zipped pocket like the newer ones?


The older PS1:s didn't have the cloth tag with the serial number, they had the batch number on the backside of the leather tab (inside the zipped pocket) though - except the oldest PS1:s.


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> The older PS1:s didn't have the cloth tag with the serial number, they had the batch number on the backside of the leather tab (inside the zipped pocket) though - except the oldest PS1:s.



Okay thank you for letting me, i will asked the seller to take pictures of the batch number. Will upload the additional photos soon!


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> The older PS1:s didn't have the cloth tag with the serial number, they had the batch number on the backside of the leather tab (inside the zipped pocket) though - except the oldest PS1:s.


Hi again Ellie, here are the additional photos that was obtained from the seller. See if this is the batch number that you were referring to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> Could you help me authenticate this ps 1 medium bag? Thank you in advance.
> Seller:kim_nyc_13
> Item[emoji14]s1 medium satchel by Proenza Schouler
> Ebay website:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331882810158
> 
> I never seem this type of inside fabric before, i am waiting for more pictures from the seller, but if u think the inside lining is a sign then i wont bother waiting for thr seller. Such a beautiful red!!! Thank you again Ellie!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's an older pre-2013 PS1 with the older lining, perhaps fall-11 Burgundy or fall-12 Raspberry.





elevenxten said:


> Thank you so much for your help Ellie, i am still waiting for the seller to post more photos of the bag. She did say that she cannot find the serial number tag inside the bag. My tiny ps1 (purchased earlier this year)has one inside the zip pocket, but wanted to ask you if the 2013 ps bag has a serial nunber tav elsewhere or should it be inside the zipped pocket like the newer ones?





Elliespurse said:


> The older PS1:s didn't have the cloth tag with the serial number, they had the batch number on the backside of the leather tab (inside the zipped pocket) though - except the oldest PS1:s.





elevenxten said:


> Okay thank you for letting me, i will asked the seller to take pictures of the batch number. Will upload the additional photos soon!





elevenxten said:


> Hi again Ellie, here are the additional photos that was obtained from the seller. See if this is the batch number that you were referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Yes it's the batch number.


----------



## elevenxten

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Yes it's the batch number.


Thank you so much Ellie!!!


----------



## elevenxten

Hi again Ellie,

   Sorry but i found another one, was wondering if you could help me see if this one is okay and what size do you think, Large?

Item# 15496345
Seller: samatha santi (tradesy)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-black-15496345/


Thank you again Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

elevenxten said:


> Hi again Ellie,
> 
> Sorry but i found another one, was wondering if you could help me see if this one is okay and what size do you think, Large?
> 
> Item# 15496345
> Seller: samatha santi (tradesy)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-black-15496345/
> 
> 
> Thank you again Ellie!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull and strap hw.

It's the Large size and an older PS1 with the painted hardware.


----------



## paolochua

Item: Proenza Schouler Striped Canvas PS1 Bag
Listing number: 222161447890
Seller: bam526
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222161447890
Comments: My second time on this thread, hope this can be my second Proenza! Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

paolochua said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler Striped Canvas PS1 Bag
> Listing number: 222161447890
> Seller: bam526
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222161447890
> Comments: My second time on this thread, hope this can be my second Proenza! Thanks in advance


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the zipped pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It looks like the Spring/Summer 2010 striped linen PS1, see http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...nd-slg-reference-thread.673222/#post-18572515 Also, the hang-tag seems to be missing.http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...nd-slg-reference-thread.673222/#post-18572515


----------



## crazypurs

HI Elliespurse,

Could you please authenticate the below two bags for me. I am trying to buy on PS website but it keeps showing some error after entering all the  check out details ..  very and experience with PS website

Anyway .. please help me with the below bags. thank you 

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...l/80248/3381/2191478&posRow=1&posCol=0&page=1

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...-/84364/3381/2191478&posRow=0&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> HI Elliespurse,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below two bags for me. I am trying to buy on PS website but it keeps showing some error after entering all the  check out details ..  very and experience with PS website
> 
> Anyway .. please help me with the below bags. thank you
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...l/80248/3381/2191478&posRow=1&posCol=0&page=1
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...-/84364/3381/2191478&posRow=0&posCol=2&page=1


Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


thanks Elliepurse, I just emailed them..  will send you the pics once I receive them..


----------



## Chelle04

Hi can you authenticate this ps1 for me.. Tnx


----------



## Elliespurse

Chelle04 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this ps1 for me.. Tnx


Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hw + backside of the bag.


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hw + backside of the bag.


Hi!! Here is the additional pics send by the seller? It saus on the tag is from 2015.


----------



## Elliespurse

Chelle04 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this ps1 for me.. Tnx





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hw + backside of the bag.





Chelle04 said:


> Hi!! Here is the additional pics send by the seller? It saus on the tag is from 2015.


Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + strap hw.

The bag could be from 2015.


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + strap hw.
> 
> The bag could be from 2015.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, it's the same pic, see below for the PS letters below the zipper,


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the same pic, see below for the PS letters below the zipper,


Yup is these different from the one i sent above?


----------



## Tynn

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate this proenza for me.
Item : PS1 tiny black
Seller: Bagsbranded


----------



## Elliespurse

Tynn said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this proenza for me.
> Item : PS1 tiny black
> Seller: Bagsbranded
> 
> View attachment 3397579
> View attachment 3397580
> View attachment 3397581
> View attachment 3397582
> View attachment 3397584
> View attachment 3397585
> View attachment 3397586
> View attachment 3397588
> View attachment 3397589


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Tynn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks Elliespurse for the quick reply. Am so happy.


----------



## geelicious

Hi. Can you help authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mds123

Hello! could you please help me with authenticating this bag? seller says it does not have a tag inside with the serial number. Is that a NO GO straight away, or?


----------



## Elliespurse

geelicious said:


> View attachment 3399444
> View attachment 3399445
> View attachment 3399446
> View attachment 3399447
> 
> 
> Hi. Can you help authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

mds123 said:


> View attachment 3399451
> View attachment 3399452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! could you please help me with authenticating this bag? seller says it does not have a tag inside with the serial number. Is that a NO GO straight away, or?


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closer closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and all markings on the strap hardware + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## mds123

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closer closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and all markings on the strap hardware + cloth tag inside the bag.



Thank you! seller says there is no cloth tag inside the bag..


----------



## Elliespurse

mds123 said:


> Thank you! seller says there is no cloth tag inside the bag..


Yes some bags didn't have the tag and some are removed.


----------



## geelicious

X


----------



## geelicious

geelicious said:


> Hi. Can you help authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.


[/QUOTE]


geelicious said:


> Hi. Can you help authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you. Here are the pictures.


----------



## Elliespurse

geelicious said:


> View attachment 3399444
> View attachment 3399445
> View attachment 3399446
> View attachment 3399447
> 
> 
> Hi. Can you help authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.





geelicious said:


> Thank you. Here are the pictures.


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## geelicious

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## mds123

Elliespurse said:


> Yes some bags didn't have the tag and some are removed.



I see. I just received additional photos from the seller. How does that look like?


----------



## Elliespurse

mds123 said:


> View attachment 3399451
> View attachment 3399452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! could you please help me with authenticating this bag? seller says it does not have a tag inside with the serial number. Is that a NO GO straight away, or?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closer closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and all markings on the strap hardware + cloth tag inside the bag.





mds123 said:


> Thank you! seller says there is no cloth tag inside the bag..





Elliespurse said:


> Yes some bags didn't have the tag and some are removed.





mds123 said:


> I see. I just received additional photos from the seller. How does that look like?


Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## mds123

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.



Lovely! thank you very much!


----------



## thefinchster

Hi, I just received this medium PS1 on sale from Barney's and although they're a reputable department store, something about the bag just doesn't sit right with me. The suede leather's quality doesn't seem very good, and call me crazy but I swore the buckles and chains had PS engraved on them? The shoulder strap also seems a little bit shorter than I remember them to be (from when I tried the bags on in-store many years ago). It also didn't come with a dust bag, which I find bizarre.

I'd appreciate if anyone can authenticate it for me and set me straight if I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## lzhang021

Hi, all! My sister got this preloved PS1 from carousell, seller claimed purchasing this bag from Club 21 around 2013. Can someone please help authenticate it? What color is this? Bronze?
Many thanks in advance! 









	

		
			
		

		
	
 [


----------



## Elliespurse

lzhang021 said:


> Hi, all! My sister got this preloved PS1 from carousell, seller claimed purchasing this bag from Club 21 around 2013. Can someone please help authenticate it? What color is this? Bronze?
> Many thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3402045
> View attachment 3402047
> View attachment 3402048
> View attachment 3402050
> View attachment 3402051
> View attachment 3402052
> View attachment 3402053
> View attachment 3402054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Elliespurse

thefinchster said:


> Hi, I just received this medium PS1 on sale from Barney's and although they're a reputable department store, something about the bag just doesn't sit right with me. The suede leather's quality doesn't seem very good, and call me crazy but I swore the buckles and chains had PS engraved on them? The shoulder strap also seems a little bit shorter than I remember them to be (from when I tried the bags on in-store many years ago). It also didn't come with a dust bag, which I find bizarre.
> 
> I'd appreciate if anyone can authenticate it for me and set me straight if I'm just being paranoid!
> 
> View attachment 3402016
> View attachment 3402017
> View attachment 3402019
> View attachment 3402020
> View attachment 3402021
> View attachment 3402015
> View attachment 3402037


Hi, it's authentic.

I know PS changes suede/leather between seasons. For example the first years 2008-2011 had really nice thin lamb leather, but it was more sensitive to moisture/sunshine. I think the focus in recent years is to make the suede/leather more durable.


----------



## thefinchster

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> I know PS changes suede/leather between seasons. For example the first years 2008-2011 had really nice thin lamb leather, but it was more sensitive to moisture/sunshine. I think the focus in recent years is to make the suede/leather more durable.



I remember back then the leather was super supple and soft, but haven't touched a PS1 in years so I was surprised by the change in quality. Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## crazypurs

Hi elliepurse,

Can you please authenticate below bag for me ...thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...291225?hash=item3ac7544299:g:jLEAAOSwwo1Xfa-e


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> Hi elliepurse,
> 
> Can you please authenticate below bag for me ...thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...291225?hash=item3ac7544299:g:jLEAAOSwwo1Xfa-e


Hi, the listing pics are from several different bags. I need to see pics from the actual bag.


----------



## crazypurs

thanks for the quick response Elliepurse.. i just mailed the seller..

I bought a pink (may be hibiscus) PS1 from Monnier Freres 2 days back i should get it tomorrow. excited .. but jus came across this beautiful  smoke. i always wanted this bag in smoke..  also disappointed that i cam across this after i bought pink one.. 

anyway i will post actual bag octets as soon as i get them. thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> thanks for the quick response Elliepurse.. i just mailed the seller..
> 
> I bought a pink (may be hibiscus) PS1 from Monnier Freres 2 days back i should get it tomorrow. excited .. but jus came across this beautiful  smoke. i always wanted this bag in smoke..  also disappointed that i cam across this after i bought pink one..
> 
> anyway i will post actual bag octets as soon as i get them. thanks


Congrats on your pink PS1!  post some reveal pics when you gets it.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on your pink PS1!  post some reveal pics when you gets it.


Sure Elliepurse..  want to do it especially for you since you have helped me authenticate load of bags ehhehhe


----------



## Denise Rasmussen

Hi Elliespurse!  
Can you help to see if this bag i authentic? It's preowned, and she said it was authentic, but I've got a funny feeling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Denise Rasmussen said:


> Hi Elliespurse!
> Can you help to see if this bag i authentic? It's preowned, and she said it was authentic, but I've got a funny feeling.


Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Denise Rasmussen

Elliespurse said:


> forums


Thank you so much! And thanks for the welcome. NOT THANT I DON'T TRUST YOU, BECAUSE I DO! But how do you see that? I'm kind confused about the two different numbers on the white tag inside the bag and the one on the certification card.  if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Elliespurse

Denise Rasmussen said:


> Thank you so much! And thanks for the welcome. How can I check for myself in the future, if you don't mind me asking


There's no easy way to check (I recommend you post here), it takes years of collecting and following PS items.


----------



## Denise Rasmussen

Elliespurse said:


> There's


 I'm kind confused about the two different numbers on the white tag inside the bag and the one on the certification card. Can clarify that for me?


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Hi Ellie

Could you check out this listing for me please? Thank you so much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331902811501


----------



## cathead87

Denise Rasmussen said:


> I'm kind confused about the two different numbers on the white tag inside the bag and the one on the certification card. Can clarify that for me?



Hi *Denise* - I have owned quite a few PS1s and haven't had a card and tag match up yet. Honestly, I don't know if they are even suppose to match. I tried searching the forum ("card match") and this issue has been brought up many times. I really don't think that it's anything to be concerned about.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## alegriasonrisa

Item: medium ps1 satchel oxblood leather with silver hw 
Seller: chezmils23
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/331902811501

It says it's a new bag with tag. Could you authenticate for me please?  

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

alegriasonrisa said:


> Item: medium ps1 satchel oxblood leather with silver hw
> Seller: chezmils23
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/331902811501
> 
> It says it's a new bag with tag. Could you authenticate for me please?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## miumiuloverx3

Hi Ellie, 
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Proenza PS11 Mini Classic Linosa Dark Tan
Seller:  Vince 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps11-cross-body-bag-dark-tan-17063320/?tref=closet

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

miumiuloverx3 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza PS11 Mini Classic Linosa Dark Tan
> Seller:  Vince
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps11-cross-body-bag-dark-tan-17063320/?tref=closet
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.


----------



## dignatius

Hi Elliespurse,

Could you take a look at this bag and tell me what you think?  It has a Barneys receipt but the color of the bag seems more intense than the stock Olive photo.  The bag looks more apple green to me (which I like) but am worried that it will age to a greenish yellow the way that some Kelly Green bags have.  Have you seen any aged Olive bags around?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Green Olive Purchased From Barneys NewYork W/Receipt
Seller: nutnaenorn1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282086523687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

dignatius said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> 
> Could you take a look at this bag and tell me what you think?  It has a Barneys receipt but the color of the bag seems more intense than the stock Olive photo.  The bag looks more apple green to me (which I like) but am worried that it will age to a greenish yellow the way that some Kelly Green bags have.  Have you seen any aged Olive bags around?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Green Olive Purchased From Barneys NewYork W/Receipt
> Seller: nutnaenorn1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282086523687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.

This PS1 is from spring 2013 so it can only be the Olive color. I guess the pics has a yellow tint.


----------



## 33446677

Hi elliespurse, 

I just received this purse as a gift and would like to know if it's authentic because it was bought from a non authorized retailer.

I uploaded the pics in the link below: http://postimg.org/gallery/fwbq94u0/


----------



## Elliespurse

33446677 said:


> Hi elliespurse,
> 
> I just received this purse as a gift and would like to know if it's authentic because it was bought from a non authorized retailer.
> 
> I uploaded the pics in the link below: http://postimg.org/gallery/fwbq94u0/


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## crazypurs

hi Elliespurse,

here are here pics .. can you pls authenticate thanks 

also i jus saw some rust kinda thing in the magnetic closures. is there a reason to worry. why is it turning black? this is a new bag .. (pic attached).. card says 2015 product..


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> hi Elliespurse,
> 
> here are here pics .. can you pls authenticate thanks
> 
> also i jus saw some rust kinda thing in the magnetic closures. is there a reason to worry. why is it turning black? this is a new bag .. (pic attached).. card says 2015 product..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407058
> View attachment 3407059
> View attachment 3407060
> View attachment 3407061
> View attachment 3407062
> View attachment 3407063


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The black is normal, it's kind of patinated finish like the old brass used earlier. The earliest PS1:s had much more patinated hw. The production for spring/summer 2016 starts in 2015 but what color is it on the card?


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The black is normal, it's kind of patinated finish like the old brass used earlier. The earliest PS1:s had much more patinated hw. The production for spring/summer 2016 starts in 2015 but what color is it on the card?


thanks Ellie, its Hibiscus.. it says PS1 Medium Lux  ..Hibiscus ..Prod 2015.


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> thanks Ellie, its Hibiscus.. it says PS1 Medium Lux  ..Hibiscus ..Prod 2015.


Yes Hibiscus, it's a spring 2016 color (thanks I see I missed to update the color reference thread). The production started in late 2015 so the year is ok too.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Yes Hibiscus, it's a spring 2016 color (thanks I see I missed to update the color reference thread). The production started in late 2015 so the year is ok too.




Awesome Ellies.. thank you so much for all your help... i am kinda on my next PS hunt already ( smoke) .. god help me.. n my wallet..


----------



## saba

Hi there,
I just bought this proenza schouler from SAKS outlet myself, but I don't know it doesn't feel too amazing. Like the leather and all. I know I am crazy for doubting anything but I honestly trust the ladies here so much more. I'm mostly a silent reader. Maybe I'm crazy. Maybe my expectations were too high from it. But I'm attaching some pics. Please please authenticate it. I still have 25 days left for a full refund. If something is wrong. This is going back.


----------



## saba

elliespurse? Anyone please  I'm still waiting impatiently


----------



## DYANE

Hello everyone im looking at this item would you please help me
Authenticate it ? Thanks
Item : proenza schouler large zip wallet 
Seller : LHY on Tradesy
Link : https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...za-schouler-ps1-large-zip-wallet-lux-1505059/


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> Hi there,
> I just bought this proenza schouler from SAKS outlet myself, but I don't know it doesn't feel too amazing. Like the leather and all. I know I am crazy for doubting anything but I honestly trust the ladies here so much more. I'm mostly a silent reader. Maybe I'm crazy. Maybe my expectations were too high from it. But I'm attaching some pics. Please please authenticate it. I still have 25 days left for a full refund. If something is wrong. This is going back.





saba said:


> elliespurse? Anyone please  I'm still waiting impatiently


Hi, sorry for the late reply, it's authentic.
The leather looks like calf and PS use this some colors. It's probably more durable than lamb but the feel is a little different.
Congrats on your PS1  the color looks really nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

DYANE said:


> Hello everyone im looking at this item would you please help me
> Authenticate it ? Thanks
> Item : proenza schouler large zip wallet
> Seller : LHY on Tradesy
> Link : https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...za-schouler-ps1-large-zip-wallet-lux-1505059/


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an old style wallet with the logos from 2012 like the card says.


----------



## saba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply, it's authentic.
> The leather looks like calf and PS use this some colors. It's probably more durable than lamb but the feel is a little different.
> Congrats on your PS1  the color looks really nice!


Thank you so much Elliespurse I can sleep better now


----------



## DYANE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's an old style wallet with the logos from 2012 like the card says.



Hi Elliepurse thank you for your help


----------



## Tina Splidsboel

Hi there, 
I just bought this pre owned but almost brand new PS1 large in black with black hardware on the outside and dark silver zippers on the inside. Is it real or fake? 
Thanks a lot! 
Tina


----------



## Elliespurse

Tina Splidsboel said:


> Hi there,
> I just bought this pre owned but almost brand new PS1 large in black with black hardware on the outside and dark silver zippers on the inside. Is it real or fake?
> Thanks a lot!
> Tina


Hi, it's authentic. and Congrats!!  it's an early PS1 with the painted hardware. I also think it's almost new!


----------



## Tina Splidsboel

Thanks for your fast reply. Oh, I'm so happy now


----------



## eimemmm

Hi   
Please help me yo check this bag 
Althentic


----------



## eimemmm

hi 
Please help me to check this bag is authentic or not ?


----------



## Elliespurse

eimemmm said:


> hi
> Please help me to check this bag is authentic or not ?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## eimemmm

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.




Thank you, in the basic you think it's okey right?  Can i buy it? Tomorrow she will sale it to me


----------



## Elliespurse

eimemmm said:


> Thank you, in the basic you think it's okey right?  Can i buy it? Tomorrow she will sale it to me


Everything looks ok but to fully authenticate I need the closeup pic.


----------



## evesaint

Hi Elliespurse, would be great if you can help authenticating it.  I have asked the lady for the "serial code" behind the leather tag (inner) but she couldn't find it.

Here is the link to the photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8vfoc0hgnu4falm/AACI771P98W9VTNTFIXCirN9a?dl=0


----------



## Elliespurse

evesaint said:


> Hi Elliespurse, would be great if you can help authenticating it.  I have asked the lady for the "serial code" behind the leather tag (inner) but she couldn't find it.
> 
> Here is the link to the photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8vfoc0hgnu4falm/AACI771P98W9VTNTFIXCirN9a?dl=0


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## evesaint

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



wow, thanks for the speedy reply and saving me for buying a fake. i have another one that i'd like to authenticate. would that be too much to ask?


----------



## Elliespurse

evesaint said:


> wow, thanks for the speedy reply and saving me for buying a fake. i have another one that i'd like to authenticate. would that be too much to ask?


No problems, it's a bit quiet here so post away


----------



## evesaint

Elliespurse said:


> No problems, it's a bit quiet here so post away



Haha, great! Thanks heaps! Here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5tzqcoqgu0snz3/AABfmCsH9Bt395ZTfLKRbdkda?dl=0

better photos here so hope it helps. I'm selling this bag but just want to make sure it's 100% authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

evesaint said:


> Haha, great! Thanks heaps! Here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5tzqcoqgu0snz3/AABfmCsH9Bt395ZTfLKRbdkda?dl=0
> 
> better photos here so hope it helps. I'm selling this bag but just want to make sure it's 100% authentic.


It's authentic. It's the second generation PS13.


----------



## evesaint

Elliespurse said:


> It's authentic. It's the second generation PS13.



Awesome! It's good to know that it's authentic. I can sell with peace. Thanks! You're such a great help.


----------



## veneti

hi, 
I bought a ps1 extra large from a German concierge service and it arrived yesterday. I didn't want to spend a lot of money cos I wanted a bag to bring to work everyday, I just needed this bigger size then the ps1 large, and wanted the bag to be able to carry a lot of stuff. Now that it arrived I am thinking that it might have been too cheap for an authentic bag (500€). I took some photos, could you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic? I can return it within 30 days. Thank you so much!! 
The color didn't come out better on the photos, it's more of a turquoise than this light blue.


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> View attachment 3415830
> View attachment 3415829
> View attachment 3415828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> I bought a ps1 extra large from a German concierge service and it arrived yesterday. I didn't want to spend a lot of money cos I wanted a bag to bring to work everyday, I just needed this bigger size then the ps1 large, and wanted the bag to be able to carry a lot of stuff. Now that it arrived I am thinking that it might have been too cheap for an authentic bag (500€). I took some photos, could you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic? I can return it within 30 days. Thank you so much!!
> The color didn't come out better on the photos, it's more of a turquoise than this light blue.


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics, PS letters inside the bag, on the fold-over clasp, strap hw, backside of the bag etc.


----------



## veneti




----------



## veneti

I am sorry Ellie it took me so long to resize the photos


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> View attachment 3415830
> View attachment 3415829
> View attachment 3415828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> I bought a ps1 extra large from a German concierge service and it arrived yesterday. I didn't want to spend a lot of money cos I wanted a bag to bring to work everyday, I just needed this bigger size then the ps1 large, and wanted the bag to be able to carry a lot of stuff. Now that it arrived I am thinking that it might have been too cheap for an authentic bag (500€). I took some photos, could you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic? I can return it within 30 days. Thank you so much!!
> The color didn't come out better on the photos, it's more of a turquoise than this light blue.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics, PS letters inside the bag, on the fold-over clasp, strap hw, backside of the bag etc.





veneti said:


> View attachment 3415838
> View attachment 3415839
> View attachment 3415840
> View attachment 3415842
> View attachment 3415843
> View attachment 3415846
> View attachment 3415849
> View attachment 3415850
> View attachment 3415851
> View attachment 3415852





veneti said:


> I am sorry Ellie it took me so long to resize the photos


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on this find!


----------



## veneti

Thank you so much for your help Ellie!! Now I will use this bag with peace. I already love it


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi! I just bought this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1 large bag and I'm almost sure it's authentic but I just wanted to make sure. It would be great if you could determine the year and color of the bag  Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi! I just bought this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1 large bag and I'm almost sure it's authentic but I just wanted to make sure. It would be great if you could determine the year and color of the bag  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416051
> View attachment 3416052
> View attachment 3416053
> View attachment 3416054
> View attachment 3416055
> View attachment 3416056
> View attachment 3416057
> View attachment 3416059
> View attachment 3416060
> View attachment 3416061


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## bree_bree

Hi Ellie,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Medium PS1
Seller: rose_window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...607483?hash=item2a6c99397b:g:zZ8AAOSwEjFXck1D


----------



## bree_bree

Hi Ellie,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Perforated Leather Satchel Black 

Seller: amandagrace8 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...647434?hash=item41ae82460a:g:6QQAAOSwbYZXdJBc


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler Medium PS1
> Seller: rose_window
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...607483?hash=item2a6c99397b:g:zZ8AAOSwEjFXck1D


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Perforated Leather Satchel Black
> 
> Seller: amandagrace8
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...647434?hash=item41ae82460a:g:6QQAAOSwbYZXdJBc


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## bree_bree

Hi 
Please authenticate this one. 
Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 satchel black 
Seller: dkerrco
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...999088?hash=item4d47acf530:g:rzgAAOSwuzRXe6tF

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate this one.
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 satchel black
> Seller: dkerrco
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...999088?hash=item4d47acf530:g:rzgAAOSwuzRXe6tF
> 
> thanks


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum

I just won this auction on eBay. Can you help me authenticate it?
Item: 
*Proenza schouler PS1 Pouch Crimson*

Seller: Edendouglas
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/182208740822


----------



## Vetdk

And additional photos of the clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> I just won this auction on eBay. Can you help me authenticate it?
> Item:
> *Proenza schouler PS1 Pouch Crimson*
> 
> Seller: Edendouglas
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/182208740822





Vetdk said:


> And additional photos of the clasp.


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Vetdk

Thanks Ellie
I'm very excited to receive it.


----------



## awksauce

Here are a couple items from FashionPhile that I've been wanting to ask about:

*#1: *
Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium (brown)
Link (if available): http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-saddle-132414
Seller:  FashionPhile
Comments: Photos are on the listing. (Though I can attach some if you'd like)

*#2: *
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Large (brown)
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-large-satchel-saddle-134415
Seller: FashionPhile
Comments: Photos on the listing.

*#3: *
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Large (Paprika)
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-paprika-131311
Seller: Fashionphile
Comments: Photos on listing.

Trying to choose between these three bags but wanted to authenticate them before buying one. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

awksauce said:


> Here are a couple items from FashionPhile that I've been wanting to ask about:
> 
> *#1: *
> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium (brown)
> Link (if available): http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-saddle-132414
> Seller:  FashionPhile
> Comments: Photos are on the listing. (Though I can attach some if you'd like)
> 
> *#2: *
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Large (brown)
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-large-satchel-saddle-134415
> Seller: FashionPhile
> Comments: Photos on the listing.
> 
> *#3: *
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS 1 Large (Paprika)
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-paprika-131311
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Comments: Photos on listing.
> 
> Trying to choose between these three bags but wanted to authenticate them before buying one.
> Thanks for your help!


Hi,
#1, #2 these looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
#3 this is authentic.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## awksauce

Elliespurse said:


> Hi,
> #1, #2 these looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> #3 this is authentic.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks so much! Yes, I'll definitely ask them for it. 
I'm pretty excited to join-- had to  I'm excited to purchase my first PS1, it's been my dream bag for awhile but thank you for confirming the authentications!


----------



## Janebubbles

Hi experts,
Can you help me to authenticate this one:

ItemROENZA Schouler S1 medium leather satchel 
No: 322206221038
Seller: zh.liwe

https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/322206221038 
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Janebubbles said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you help me to authenticate this one:
> 
> ItemROENZA Schouler S1 medium leather satchel
> No: 322206221038
> Seller: zh.liwe
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/322206221038
> Thank you


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Janebubbles

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


The seller has added the photo to the listing. Thank you.


----------



## Janebubbles

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


The seller has added the photo to the listing. Thank you.


----------



## eimemmm

Hi
Please help me check this bag is authentic or not ? 
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

eimemmm said:


> Hi
> Please help me check this bag is authentic or not ?
> Thank you


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Janebubbles said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you help me to authenticate this one:
> 
> ItemROENZA Schouler S1 medium leather satchel
> No: 322206221038
> Seller: zh.liwe
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/322206221038
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





Janebubbles said:


> The seller has added the photo to the listing. Thank you.


Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## apple33

Hi! Just won this! Hope it's genuine, what do you think? Thanks! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122051928594


----------



## Elliespurse

apple33 said:


> Hi! Just won this! Hope it's genuine, what do you think? Thanks!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122051928594


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## apple33

Thanks I'll try to get that!


----------



## apple33

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.






Here it is! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

apple33 said:


> Hi! Just won this! Hope it's genuine, what do you think? Thanks!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122051928594





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





apple33 said:


> Thanks I'll try to get that!





apple33 said:


> View attachment 3426666
> 
> 
> Here it is! Thanks!


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## apple33

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!



Thanks! So wonderful to get this kind of help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## aammpp2

Hello Elliespurse,

Wondering if you could take a look at this bag I purchased from _Wilkes Bashford - Mitchells_. Seems like they are well stablished retailers, but this is my first time buying from them. I was hoping you could take a look and let me know what you think. 

Thanks again for your time  

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - Dune
Seller: Mitchells
Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2mup9jyygjg9969/AADcu-NaO525yZdDgcmbn4_4a?dl=0


----------



## Elliespurse

aammpp2 said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Wondering if you could take a look at this bag I purchased from _Wilkes Bashford - Mitchells_. Seems like they are well stablished retailers, but this is my first time buying from them. I was hoping you could take a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks again for your time
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium - Dune
> Seller: Mitchells
> Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2mup9jyygjg9969/AADcu-NaO525yZdDgcmbn4_4a?dl=0


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## aammpp2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Hi,

I have purchased this, but dont feel completely confident about the authenticity. Would be very appreciative of your input.
Let me know it additional images are needed.

Item: 100% Authentic RRP 1220£ Proenza Shouler PS1 Medium Suede Pepe New Unused
Item number: 162151104886
Seller: ukmarket-ltd 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162151104886?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have purchased this, but dont feel completely confident about the authenticity. Would be very appreciative of your input.
> Let me know it additional images are needed.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic RRP 1220£ Proenza Shouler PS1 Medium Suede Pepe New Unused
> Item number: 162151104886
> Seller: ukmarket-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162151104886?


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!



Thanks Ellie!! You are awesome


----------



## suezee

Hello,
Could you help me to authenticate this PS1 bag?
I'm no good into Proenza...
Item name:NEW Authentic Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Bag
Seller:blowfish3536
Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262552869449?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you!
Sue


----------



## Elliespurse

suezee said:


> Hello,
> Could you help me to authenticate this PS1 bag?
> I'm no good into Proenza...
> Item name:NEW Authentic Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Bag
> Seller:blowfish3536
> Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262552869449?_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you!
> Sue


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
I'll add the pics could be the more square PS1 large.


----------



## suezee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thank you so much for your fast response Ellie, I will get back with you with the pic. Thank you! Sue


----------



## Elliespurse

suezee said:


> Thank you so much for your fast response Ellie, I will get back with you with the pic. Thank you! Sue


I added a note that the pics could be the more square PS1 large, the medium is rectangular but it could be the angle of the pics..


----------



## Estella Tabet

Hello, could someone authenticate this for me? Thank you. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-578067f499086a5da602eaca


----------



## Elliespurse

Estella Tabet said:


> Hello, could someone authenticate this for me? Thank you.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-medium-578067f499086a5da602eaca


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## Estella Tabet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + cloth tag inside the bag.


Thank you so much. I'm trying to get the other photos (the seller is taking awhile) and I will post them when I get them. I also have a question, is Saddle a color that is often released? I'm on a serious hunt for one and it seems to be a popular color but also very difficult to track down right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Estella Tabet said:


> Thank you so much. I'm trying to get the other photos (the seller is taking awhile) and I will post them when I get them. I also have a question, is Saddle a color that is often released? I'm on a serious hunt for one and it seems to be a popular color but also very difficult to track down right now.


Hi, the Saddle color has been available every year until now when the hardware changed to silver. Perhaps the Saddle looked best with the old brass hw and PS didn't continue this color?


----------



## peppamint

Item: PS11 wallet on chain
Seller: toethatline
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Clutch-PS11-previously-used-with-tags-/112087276529

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppamint said:


> Item: PS11 wallet on chain
> Seller: toethatline
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Clutch-PS11-previously-used-with-tags-/112087276529
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## peppamint

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## bree_bree

Hi Lovely Authenticator/s

May I have this item authenticated? Thanks in advance. 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini
Listing number: 252486083339
Seller: revolveboutiques
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252486083339?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dolphins59

Hi! Could you please tell me if either of these are authentic! 
Thanks in advance

Item Name (if you know it):  PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin PS1 Pouch Messenger Black

Link (if available):  http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-pouch-messenger-black-135089

Seller:  Fashionphile

Comments:  New without tags
--------------
tem Name (if you know it):  PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin PS1 Pouch Messenger Black

Link (if available):  http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-pouch-messenger-black-135512

Seller:  Fashionphile

Comments:  pre owned /. Excellent condition 

Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

bree_bree said:


> Hi Lovely Authenticator/s
> 
> May I have this item authenticated? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini
> Listing number: 252486083339
> Seller: revolveboutiques
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252486083339?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

dolphins59 said:


> Hi! Could you please tell me if either of these are authentic!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin PS1 Pouch Messenger Black
> 
> Link (if available):  http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-pouch-messenger-black-135089
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Comments:  New without tags
> --------------
> tem Name (if you know it):  PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin PS1 Pouch Messenger Black
> 
> Link (if available):  http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-pouch-messenger-black-135512
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Comments:  pre owned /. Excellent condition
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi, both are authentic.


----------



## dolphins59

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## funsized87

Hello!
Please help me authenticate this PS1...

Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Burgundy
Listing number: 122075568335
Seller: thyroid1123
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122075568335 
Comments: The zipper pull on the back throws me off...not sure if this is normal?


----------



## Elliespurse

funsized87 said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this PS1...
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 in Burgundy
> Listing number: 122075568335
> Seller: thyroid1123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122075568335
> Comments: The zipper pull on the back throws me off...not sure if this is normal?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This is an older PS1. The back zipper pull is probably re-tied as single loop. Also note the missing rivet in the backside pic.


----------



## funsized

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> This is an older PS1. The back zipper pull is probably re-tied as single loop. Also note the missing rivet in the backside pic.


Thank you! Will ask for pics from seller...


----------



## azh

Hi there,
Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag?  
Item: PS11 textured tricolour
Condition: preowned
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

azh said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: PS11 textured tricolour
> Condition: preowned
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439277
> 
> View attachment 3439278
> 
> View attachment 3439279
> 
> View attachment 3439280
> 
> View attachment 3439281


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the front with the PS letters and the backside (your pics are great but a bit small).


----------



## azh

Thank you for having a look at this bag. Sorry for the size of the pics. Got it from the seller. I hope these pictures help.   












Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the front with the PS letters and the backside (your pics are great but a bit small).


----------



## Elliespurse

azh said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Item: PS11 textured tricolour
> Condition: preowned
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439277
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439280
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439281





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the front with the PS letters and the backside (your pics are great but a bit small).





azh said:


> Thank you for having a look at this bag. Sorry for the size of the pics. Got it from the seller. I hope these pictures help.
> View attachment 3439300
> 
> View attachment 3439301
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439301
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439302
> View attachment 3439303


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## azh

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you for authenticating the bag.


----------



## midori_bluez

Hi,
I have just purchased the item from eBay.
Hope someone can authenticate for me.
Thanks for your time! 

Item Name Proenza Schouler PS1 in Cobalt Blue Suede
Seller:  marieeee3000


----------



## Elliespurse

midori_bluez said:


> Hi,
> I have just purchased the item from eBay.
> Hope someone can authenticate for me.
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Item Name Proenza Schouler PS1 in Cobalt Blue Suede
> Seller:  marieeee3000
> View attachment 3442949
> View attachment 3442950
> View attachment 3442951
> View attachment 3442952
> View attachment 3442953
> View attachment 3442954
> View attachment 3442955
> View attachment 3442957
> View attachment 3442958


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back, see our ebay_forum for advice: http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/


----------



## midori_bluez

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back, see our ebay_forum for advice: http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/



Oh no... 
I'll try to get refund from the seller... Thanks for authenticating the bag.
I couldn't access to the ebay_forum link though... Will try to check again on eBay.


----------



## Elliespurse

midori_bluez said:


> Oh no...
> I'll try to get refund from the seller... Thanks for authenticating the bag.
> I couldn't access to the ebay_forum link though... Will try to check again on eBay.


I hope it works out, the ebay_forum is in Shopping Resources (see forums list).


----------



## midori_bluez

Elliespurse said:


> I hope it works out, the ebay_forum is in Shopping Resources (see forums list).



Thank you


----------



## tearose

this ps1 is sold and shipped by amazon.com but i'm having doubts because of its color https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O7S705E/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_UPMTxbF5V4EWB


----------



## cathead87

tearose said:


> this ps1 is sold and shipped by amazon.com but i'm having doubts because of its color https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O7S705E/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_UPMTxbF5V4EWB


Amazon once owned an online company called MYHABIT.  It closed in May 2016 and the items that were on that site moved to Amazon. These pictures are definitely MYHABIT pictures. For some reason the black PS1s were always shown with gold/brass hardware...which is not the case.  I would expect this bag to arrive with the typical gunmetal hardware. I purchased several items from MYHABIT (including a large PS1) and never had any problems but I would still recommend having it authenticated once you receive it.


----------



## Iamluckyli

Hi everyone 
I have my eyes on this PS11 black mini old mat but the price seems too good to be true (sold at 288£ without the strap, authentification card and dust bag) Could someone be kind enough to help authentificate this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Iamluckyli said:


> Hi everyone
> I have my eyes on this PS11 black mini old mat but the price seems too good to be true (sold at 288£ without the strap, authentification card and dust bag) Could someone be kind enough to help authentificate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444581
> View attachment 3444582
> View attachment 3444583
> View attachment 3444584
> View attachment 3444585
> View attachment 3444586
> View attachment 3444587
> View attachment 3444588


Hi, I'd like to see the same pics but larger + the stamped PS letters inside the bag.

Note there are lots of fake PS11 so don't buy until properly authenticated.


----------



## Iamluckyli

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see the same pics but larger + the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> 
> Note there are lots of fake PS11 so don't buy until properly authenticated.


Thank you so much for you quick answer. I just messaged the seller asking for the new pictures. I'll get back to you asap.
Thanks again you are a life saver


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the same pic, see below for the PS letters below the zipper,


Hi again.. This is the added picture you are asking for it took me a while to rialize its a different one? You thinks it authenthic? Tnx alot


----------



## Elliespurse

Chelle04 said:


> Hi can you authenticate this ps1 for me.. Tnx





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hw + backside of the bag.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + strap hw.
> 
> The bag could be from 2015.






Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the same pic, see below for the PS letters below the zipper,





Chelle04 said:


> Yup is these different from the one i sent above?





Chelle04 said:


> Hi again.. This is the added picture you are asking for it took me a while to rialize its a different one? You thinks it authenthic? Tnx alot


Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Hi tnx is the hardware on the clasp part should have a logo engraved mine doesn't have any?


----------



## Chelle04

Thank again for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

Chelle04 said:


> Hi tnx is the hardware on the clasp part should have a logo engraved mine doesn't have any?





Chelle04 said:


> Thank again for your help


It's ok, PS changed from the logo to the triangle print in the fall 2013. The old logo is gone. I sometimes miss it but I guess it's more up to date now.


----------



## Chelle04

Elliespurse said:


> It's ok, PS changed from the logo to the triangle print in the fall 2013. The old logo is gone. I sometimes miss it but I guess it's more up to date now.


Oh ok thank you so much.


----------



## agnesman1996

Hi may anyone authenticate this PS1 medium smoke for me?
Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1135100754?u=form03form












thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

agnesman1996 said:


> Hi may anyone authenticate this PS1 medium smoke for me?
> Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1135100754?u=form03form
> View attachment 3445413
> View attachment 3445414
> View attachment 3445415
> View attachment 3445416
> View attachment 3445417
> View attachment 3445414
> View attachment 3445415
> View attachment 3445416
> View attachment 3445417
> View attachment 3445418
> View attachment 3445419
> 
> thank you


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + backside of the bag.


----------



## jeins

Hi girls, 
i am thinking to have my first PS 1 Bag. 
and i came across this site. Could anyone help me to authenticate this please ？ 
http://www.monnierfreres.com/PS1-Medium-Fringe-bag-SCH002003-us.html
TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

jeins said:


> Hi girls,
> i am thinking to have my first PS 1 Bag.
> and i came across this site. Could anyone help me to authenticate this please ？
> http://www.monnierfreres.com/PS1-Medium-Fringe-bag-SCH002003-us.html
> TIA


Hi, this should be ok, monnierfreres was on the PS stockists list earlier (I can't see the list on the PS website right now).
The pics on the monnierfreres site are authentic though.


----------



## jeins

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this should be ok, monnierfreres was on the PS stockists list earlier (I can't see the list on the PS website right now).
> The pics on the monnierfreres site are authentic though.


Thank you so much Elliespurse


----------



## Nikicla

Hello Elliespurse, 

Can you please have a look at this PS11? I've been dreaming of buying one for ages, but authenticity is quite important to me. 
Many thanks in advance for your help!

Niki

Proenza Schouler PS11 In Purple Rain
Item number: 191931595025
Seller: narnikhan
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...cb003b911:g:oosAAOSwRgJXl09~&autorefresh=true


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikicla said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please have a look at this PS11? I've been dreaming of buying one for ages, but authenticity is quite important to me.
> Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Niki
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 In Purple Rain
> Item number: 191931595025
> Seller: narnikhan
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...cb003b911:g:oosAAOSwRgJXl09~&autorefresh=true


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag.


----------



## Iamluckyli

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see the same pics but larger + the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> 
> Note there are lots of fake PS11 so don't buy until properly authenticated.


Hi I received the pictures from the seller, what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

Iamluckyli said:


> Hi everyone
> I have my eyes on this PS11 black mini old mat but the price seems too good to be true (sold at 288£ without the strap, authentification card and dust bag) Could someone be kind enough to help authentificate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444581
> View attachment 3444582
> View attachment 3444583
> View attachment 3444584
> View attachment 3444585
> View attachment 3444586
> View attachment 3444587
> View attachment 3444588





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see the same pics but larger + the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> 
> Note there are lots of fake PS11 so don't buy until properly authenticated.





Iamluckyli said:


> Thank you so much for you quick answer. I just messaged the seller asking for the new pictures. I'll get back to you asap.
> Thanks again you are a life saver





Iamluckyli said:


> View attachment 3447494
> View attachment 3447494
> View attachment 3447495
> View attachment 3447496
> View attachment 3447497
> View attachment 3447498
> 
> Hi I received the pictures from the seller, what do you think?


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Nikicla

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag.


Hello there,

Thank you for your quick reply. The seller just send me some extra pictures.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikicla said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Can you please have a look at this PS11? I've been dreaming of buying one for ages, but authenticity is quite important to me.
> Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Niki
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 In Purple Rain
> Item number: 191931595025
> Seller: narnikhan
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...cb003b911:g:oosAAOSwRgJXl09~&autorefresh=true





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag.





Nikicla said:


> View attachment 3447605
> View attachment 3447606
> View attachment 3447607
> View attachment 3447605
> View attachment 3447606
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. The seller just send me some extra pictures.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## peppamint

Item: PS11
Seller: cole_es
Item number: 282144623223
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282144623223

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppamint said:


> Item: PS11
> Seller: cole_es
> Item number: 282144623223
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282144623223
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + larger pic of the backside.


----------



## RMUT

I have noticed that they are selling on Amazon, I feel like a moron asking this question as I usually try to purchase from Nordstrom (I love my Nordie Notes! and triple point days)... are the ones for sale on Amazon that are "sold by Amazon for Proenza Schouler" authentic??  Is this a thing??


----------



## dizzydiver

Please help authenticate this. Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322243485746?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

dizzydiver said:


> Please help authenticate this. Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322243485746?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

RMUT said:


> I have noticed that they are selling on Amazon, I feel like a moron asking this question as I usually try to purchase from Nordstrom (I love my Nordie Notes! and triple point days)... are the ones for sale on Amazon that are "sold by Amazon for Proenza Schouler" authentic??  Is this a thing??


Hi, I would need to see closeup authentication pics on one of the bags. It is possible though as Amazon is growing and adding new products.


----------



## dizzydiver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.




Thank you so very much!


----------



## dizzydiver

Hi Miss Ellie

How about this one? 
https://carousell.com/p/63547231/

Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

dizzydiver said:


> Hi Miss Ellie
> 
> How about this one?
> https://carousell.com/p/63547231/
> 
> Thanks again


Hi, this is an older PS1 but it could be ok. I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + strap hardware.


----------



## dizzydiver

Here are additional photos. thank you in advance


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is an older PS1 but it could be ok. I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + strap hardware.



Thank you.  here are additional pics.

Just that the seller said the PS tab hang on the hardware wasnt there when she got it.


----------



## Elliespurse

dizzydiver said:


> Hi Miss Ellie
> 
> How about this one?
> https://carousell.com/p/63547231/
> 
> Thanks again





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is an older PS1 but it could be ok. I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull + strap hardware.





dizzydiver said:


> Here are additional photos. thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Thank you.  here are additional pics.
> 
> Just that the seller said the PS tab hang on the hardware wasnt there when she got it.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The hang-tag was often lost on older PS1:s.


----------



## dizzydiver

dizzydiver said:


> Here are additional photos. thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Thank you.  here are additional pics.





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The hang-tag was often lost on older PS1:s.


Thanks again Miss Ellie! Youre the best 


Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The hang-tag was often lost on older PS1:s.


Thanks again Miss Ellie.  Youre the best!


----------



## Ambervalentine

Hi! Can you please help me Ellie? (and ofcourse others who might have a solid opinion on this.) What do you think about this bag? I'm really new to the Proenza Schouler brand. So i could use some help authenticate this bag.. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

Ambervalentine said:


> Hi! Can you please help me Ellie? (and ofcourse others who might have a solid opinion on this.) What do you think about this bag? I'm really new to the Proenza Schouler brand. So i could use some help authenticate this bag.. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453765
> View attachment 3453766
> View attachment 3453767
> View attachment 3453768
> View attachment 3453769
> View attachment 3453770


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + better pics of the inside and under the flap.

This could be a rare spring 2009 orange PS1 - it looks like one of the early PS1:s.


----------



## Ambervalentine

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + better pics of the inside and under the flap.
> 
> This could be a rare spring 2009 orange PS1 - it looks like one of the early PS1:s.



Thank you for your fast response Ellie! I'll ask the seller for the additional  Pictures. I live in The Netherlands and the seller lives close to me and is letting me picking up the bag at her home. Can you maybe PM me with some information i should keep my eye on when i'm there?


----------



## Elliespurse

Ambervalentine said:


> Thank you for your fast response Ellie! I'll ask the seller for the additional  Pictures. I live in The Netherlands and the seller lives close to me and is letting me picking up the bag at her home. Can you maybe PM me with some information i should keep my eye on when i'm there?


It's an older PS1 but it looks amazingly well kept. The most common issues with the older PS1:s is losing the hang-tag, rivets problems, the fold-over clasp hardware is glued (no screws) etc. Also check so the lining is ok.


----------



## Ambervalentine

Elliespurse said:


> It's an older PS1 but it looks amazingly well kept. The most common issues with the older PS1:s is losing the hang-tag, rivets problems, the fold-over clasp hardware is glued (no screws) etc. Also check so the lining is ok.


 
Thank you so much Ellie!


----------



## cathead87

Ambervalentine said:


> Thank you for your fast response Ellie! I'll ask the seller for the additional  Pictures. I live in The Netherlands and the seller lives close to me and is letting me picking up the bag at her home. Can you maybe PM me with some information i should keep my eye on when i'm there?


I would look at the color transfer on the back and the missing rivet on the right side. If these will bother you then I would pass and wait for another one.  I would also pay attention to the interior...checking for holes and tears in the lining (main compartment and pockets).


----------



## apple33

Hi! I just bought this, I think it's genuine but would really appreciate a second opinion http://http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=162185054443


----------



## Elliespurse

apple33 said:


> Hi! I just bought this, I think it's genuine but would really appreciate a second opinion http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=162185054443


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's a spring/summer 2013 color, sunshine or banana.


----------



## apple33

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's a spring/summer 2013 color, sunshine or banana.



Thanks! I'll ask


----------



## apple33

apple33 said:


> Thanks! I'll ask


----------



## apple33

apple33 said:


> Thanks! I'll ask


----------



## apple33

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's a spring/summer 2013 color, sunshine or banana.


----------



## Elliespurse

apple33 said:


> Hi! I just bought this, I think it's genuine but would really appreciate a second opinion http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm?itemId=162185054443





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's a spring/summer 2013 color, sunshine or banana.





apple33 said:


> Thanks! I'll ask





apple33 said:


> View attachment 3460450
> View attachment 3460451


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## apple33

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!



Thank you for taking time to look at it - I really appreciate it


----------



## WENDY315

Hello everyone, I have not been on here in a long time.  I need a bag authenticated.  My first PS1 large.  If I did this wrong, please let me know.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262558062592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item:  New Authentic Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Bag
Listing number: 262558062592
Seller: blowfish3536
Link:  I tried to link above:
Comments:  Since I cannot get my hands on one of these bags at NM or Nordstrom's and new to the line, I do not know if this is authentic.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Elliespurse

WENDY315 said:


> Hello everyone, I have not been on here in a long time.  I need a bag authenticated.  My first PS1 large.  If I did this wrong, please let me know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262558062592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item:  New Authentic Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 262558062592
> Seller: blowfish3536
> Link:  I tried to link above:
> Comments:  Since I cannot get my hands on one of these bags at NM or Nordstrom's and new to the line, I do not know if this is authentic.  Thanks for your input.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.

Note the first pic shows a medium size PS1.


----------



## WENDY315

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.
> 
> Note the first pic shows a medium size PS1.


----------



## WENDY315

Thanks so much for taking the time to check out the bag!  I will request additional photos from the seller.  However, she did email me and guarantee its authenticity or money back.


----------



## karenrose22

Hi! I would appreciate some help with this. Is this authentic? Really appreciate the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

karenrose22 said:


> View attachment 3464841
> 
> View attachment 3464839
> 
> 
> Hi! I would appreciate some help with this. Is this authentic? Really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464837
> View attachment 3464838


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## karenrose22

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.







Here are the additional photos. Is this a large or medium? And do you know which design/season is it?
Thanks so so much Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

karenrose22 said:


> View attachment 3464841
> 
> View attachment 3464839
> 
> 
> Hi! I would appreciate some help with this. Is this authentic? Really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464837
> View attachment 3464838





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.





karenrose22 said:


> View attachment 3464848
> 
> View attachment 3464849
> 
> Here are the additional photos. Is this a large or medium? And do you know which design/season is it?
> Thanks so so much Ellie!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

It's a large size and probably fall/winter-14 Concrete Grey, see http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/
Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## karenrose22

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> It's a large size and probably fall/winter-14 Concrete Grey, see http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/
> Welcome to the forums too!



It's great to be able to receive such help! Thanks for the prompt response and authenticating this for me


----------



## WENDY315

Here are some additional pics.  Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


WENDY315 said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to check out the bag!  I will request additional photos from the seller.  However, she did email me and guarantee its authenticity or money back.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.
> 
> Note the first pic shows a medium size PS1.


----------



## WENDY315

WENDY315 said:


> Here are some additional pics.  Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


----------



## WENDY315

I would like to know if it's real.  Thanks everyone!  Original posting from eBay a few posts up.  It is a PS1 large.


----------



## WENDY315

WENDY315 said:


> I would like to know if it's real.  Thanks everyone!  Original posting from eBay a few posts up.  It is a PS1 large.


One more....


----------



## Elliespurse

WENDY315 said:


> Hello everyone, I have not been on here in a long time.  I need a bag authenticated.  My first PS1 large.  If I did this wrong, please let me know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262558062592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item:  New Authentic Proenza Schouler Large PS1 Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 262558062592
> Seller: blowfish3536
> Link:  I tried to link above:
> Comments:  Since I cannot get my hands on one of these bags at NM or Nordstrom's and new to the line, I do not know if this is authentic.  Thanks for your input.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.
> 
> Note the first pic shows a medium size PS1.





WENDY315 said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to check out the bag!  I will request additional photos from the seller.  However, she did email me and guarantee its authenticity or money back.





WENDY315 said:


> Here are some additional pics.  Please let me know if this bag is authentic.





WENDY315 said:


> I would like to know if it's real.  Thanks everyone!  Original posting from eBay a few posts up.  It is a PS1 large.





WENDY315 said:


> One more....
> 
> View attachment 3465566


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## WENDY315

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks so much for your time and help


----------



## paolochua

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER NAVY BLUE LEATHER BAG PS1
Listing number: 122124805464
Seller: s2alyssa
Link: http://ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-NAVY-BLUE-LEATHER-BAG-PS1-/122124805464
Comments: What do you guys think?


----------



## Elliespurse

paolochua said:


> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER NAVY BLUE LEATHER BAG PS1
> Listing number: 122124805464
> Seller: s2alyssa
> Link: http://ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-NAVY-BLUE-LEATHER-BAG-PS1-/122124805464
> Comments: What do you guys think?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).


----------



## TessWw

Hi,

I'm new around here and really would like if somebody can tell me if the ps11 I want to buy is authentic! 

This is the link;
http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...51fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=23

Hope this works! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

TessWw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new around here and really would like if somebody can tell me if the ps11 I want to buy is authentic!
> 
> This is the link;
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...51fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=23
> 
> Hope this works! Thanks!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + larger pic of the PS letters under the flap.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## TessWw

Thank you so much for the quick response! I'll ask for the additional photographs!


----------



## TessWw

Hopefully these will do! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

TessWw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new around here and really would like if somebody can tell me if the ps11 I want to buy is authentic!
> 
> This is the link;
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...51fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=23
> 
> Hope this works! Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS/Made in Italy letters inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + larger pic of the PS letters under the flap.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





TessWw said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response! I'll ask for the additional photographs!





TessWw said:


> Hopefully these will do! Thank you!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## emio97

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1780-Proenza-Schouler-Suede-Medium-PS1-Pepe-Grey-Medium-Bag/182273551788?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=7a59a5cb601c400f8c6dab75452d3d53&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=272057012351

And also, this one on Tradesy.com. Does anyone know if this website can be trusted? 
Given the condition desribed I can't believe that the price is right?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-shoulder-bag-grey-16769830/#


----------



## Elliespurse

emio97 said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> *1)*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1780-Proenza-Schouler-Suede-Medium-PS1-Pepe-Grey-Medium-Bag/182273551788?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=7a59a5cb601c400f8c6dab75452d3d53&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=272057012351
> 
> And also, this one on Tradesy.com. Does anyone know if this website can be trusted?
> Given the condition desribed I can't believe that the price is right?
> *2)*
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-shoulder-bag-grey-16769830/#


Hi, *1)* It's authentic.
*2)* All pics are stock pics and I need real pics of the bag to say anything.


----------



## ValueVillageThrifter

Hi! Are you able to tell me if this real? I have a feeling it's not but I spent "pennies" on it so I'm not too fussed if it's not.


----------



## Elliespurse

ValueVillageThrifter said:


> Hi! Are you able to tell me if this real? I have a feeling it's not but I spent "pennies" on it so I'm not too fussed if it's not.
> 
> View attachment 3469132
> View attachment 3469133
> View attachment 3469135
> View attachment 3469136


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back, see this sub-forum for advice: http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/


----------



## LouiseLMadsen

Hey! Can you tell me if this bag i real? 

FOR AUCTION SITES:

Item: Proenza Schouler Fab Authentic PS1 Purple Satchel Bag
Listing number:  Don't know.
Seller: tilly1404 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-S...e9e103&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=16&sd=182267928541


----------



## Elliespurse

LouiseLMadsen said:


> Hey! Can you tell me if this bag i real?
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Fab Authentic PS1 Purple Satchel Bag
> Listing number:  Don't know.
> Seller: tilly1404
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Fab-Authentic-PS1-Purple-Satchel-Bag/351843170449?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38661&meid=9ba0af8c6efb4cf49ad1810198e9e103&pid=100010&rk=2&rkt=16&sd=182267928541


Hi, it's authentic.

It's a PS1 from around 2012.


----------



## Linds91

Hi. Can anyone authenticate this bag? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schou...0-Free-Ship-/182287218462?txnId=1556295488008


----------



## Elliespurse

Linds91 said:


> Hi. Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schou...0-Free-Ship-/182287218462?txnId=1556295488008


Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag + backside of the bag.
This is a large size, not the medium.
Item number: 182287218462
Seller:  cass1dyt


----------



## Linds91

Oh my gosh. That makes me nervous she didn't even list the correct size. I know eBay has the money back guarantee so I didn't even think to ask for more pictures and just purchased it. It will arrive today and I will send the pics :/


----------



## Linds91

Linds91 said:


> Oh my gosh. That makes me nervous she didn't even list the correct size. I know eBay has the money back guarantee so I didn't even think to ask for more pictures and just purchased it. It will arrive today and I will send the pics :/


----------



## Linds91

here are a few more


----------



## Linds91

Linds91 said:


> here are a few more


----------



## Elliespurse

Linds91 said:


> Hi. Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schou...0-Free-Ship-/182287218462?txnId=1556295488008





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag + backside of the bag.
> This is a large size, not the medium.
> Item number: 182287218462
> Seller:  cass1dyt





Linds91 said:


> Oh my gosh. That makes me nervous she didn't even list the correct size. I know eBay has the money back guarantee so I didn't even think to ask for more pictures and just purchased it. It will arrive today and I will send the pics :/






Linds91 said:


> here are a few more


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Hi 

I'm really thinking of buying this bag, but I would like your opinion on whether its real or fake.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fringe Lux Leather Black New
Listing number: 152184916608
Seller: ukmarket-ltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152184916608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I hope I did this right, since I'm new to purse forum 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm really thinking of buying this bag, but I would like your opinion on whether its real or fake.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fringe Lux Leather Black New
> Listing number: 152184916608
> Seller: ukmarket-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152184916608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I hope I did this right, since I'm new to purse forum
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you for a quick reply  
I have already purchased it, so I will add photos when I receive it.


----------



## SJA23

Hello,
This is the first time I've ever written on a forum, so please feel free to let me know if I'm not doing something right...
I bought this bag on ebay, but with all the fake bags around, I'm feeling very nervous about whether it is genuine.
I'd appreciate your thoughts. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172341606153?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

SJA23 said:


> Hello,
> This is the first time I've ever written on a forum, so please feel free to let me know if I'm not doing something right...
> I bought this bag on ebay, but with all the fake bags around, I'm feeling very nervous about whether it is genuine.
> I'd appreciate your thoughts.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172341606153?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, it's authentic.
Seller: harimau8
Item number: 172341606153
It's the first generation PS11 tote.

Congrats and welcome to the forums.


----------



## SJA23

Thank you so much!


----------



## jcver

Hello Elliespurse! Pls could you authenticate this PS Bucket bag. Thanks in advance.

http://m.ebay.it/itm/262651420957


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hello Elliespurse! Pls could you authenticate this PS Bucket bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/262651420957


Hi, I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside/outside with the stamped PS letters + cloth tag inside the bag. The pics are currently too dark and blurry.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi authenticators,
Would you mind taking a look at the PS1 Medium Satchel for sale on Bag Borrow or Steal? The price is so good and I'm hoping to buy it. Thanks!
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../75731/3130/1014202&posRow=3&posCol=1&page=5#


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Would you mind taking a look at the PS1 Medium Satchel for sale on Bag Borrow or Steal? The price is so good and I'm hoping to buy it. Thanks!
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../75731/3130/1014202&posRow=3&posCol=1&page=5#


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


Thank you so much for the reply! I went ahead and ordered it already, so I will post those pictures when it arrives this week. They do guarantee authenticity, but I like to double check.


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Hi 

I bought two bags from the same seller on Ebay and I could really need your help, to confirm their authenticity. Thank you so much!! 

Ebay seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/ukmarket-ltd?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie 

I just received both bags. Would you mind taking a look? 
And the PS1 one is a lot bigger than I though (I thought it was a medium) - can you tell me the size?
Thank you so much for your help )

Sincerely Simone


----------



## Elliespurse

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm really thinking of buying this bag, but I would like your opinion on whether its real or fake.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fringe Lux Leather Black New
> Listing number: 152184916608
> Seller: ukmarket-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152184916608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I hope I did this right, since I'm new to purse forum
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Thank you for a quick reply
> I have already purchased it, so I will add photos when I receive it.





Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> I just received both bags. Would you mind taking a look?
> And the PS1 one is a lot bigger than I though (I thought it was a medium) - can you tell me the size?
> Thank you so much for your help )
> 
> Sincerely Simone


Hi, the pics are a bit small but it looks ok so far. Closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasps would be great.

For the size I have to check but I think the PS1 runner came in one size, between the medium and large.


----------



## ii_christie

Hi, I'm new to the PurseBlog community. Thank you in advance as I request your help in authenticating a bag I would like to purchase on eBay:

Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny, Black

Item: 302084311106
Seller: thefashionspace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-550-M...311106?hash=item4655a0c842:g:ejAAAOSwzaJX5V-k
Comments: The seller states that he/she will include the dustbag and authenticity cards. Should I still ask the seller for more photos (i.e.: close up, authenticity cards, receipts, etc.)?

















Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

ii_christie said:


> Hi, I'm new to the PurseBlog community. Thank you in advance as I request your help in authenticating a bag I would like to purchase on eBay:
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny, Black
> 
> Item: 302084311106
> Seller: thefashionspace
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-550-M...311106?hash=item4655a0c842:g:ejAAAOSwzaJX5V-k
> Comments: The seller states that he/she will include the dustbag and authenticity cards. Should I still ask the seller for more photos (i.e.: close up, authenticity cards, receipts, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Hi, the listing pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.

Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## ii_christie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the listing pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!



Thanks Elliespurse! I've been an on-and-off lurker on the space for a while, but never posted before. But I'm so glad that the community is so active and helpful! 

I've requested the seller to provide me additional photos. I'll share them as soon as he/she replies back to me.


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but it looks ok so far. Closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasps would be great.
> 
> For the size I have to check but I think the PS1 runner came in one size, between the medium and large.



Hi Ellie, 

Thank you for a quick reply. I have attached two more photos, I hope it helps? 
It would be so nice if you knew what the size is, since I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Elliespurse

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm really thinking of buying this bag, but I would like your opinion on whether its real or fake.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fringe Lux Leather Black New
> Listing number: 152184916608
> Seller: ukmarket-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152184916608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I hope I did this right, since I'm new to purse forum
> 
> Thank you!





Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought two bags from the same seller on Ebay and I could really need your help, to confirm their authenticity. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Ebay seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/ukmarket-ltd?_trksid=p2047675.l2559





Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> I just received both bags. Would you mind taking a look?
> And the PS1 one is a lot bigger than I though (I thought it was a medium) - can you tell me the size?
> Thank you so much for your help )
> 
> Sincerely Simone





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but it looks ok so far. Closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasps would be great.
> 
> For the size I have to check but I think the PS1 runner came in one size, between the medium and large.





Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thank you for a quick reply. I have attached two more photos, I hope it helps?
> It would be so nice if you knew what the size is, since I can't find it anywhere


Thanks for the pics, they are authentic.


----------



## ii_christie

ii_christie said:


> Thanks Elliespurse! I've been an on-and-off lurker on the space for a while, but never posted before. But I'm so glad that the community is so active and helpful!
> 
> I've requested the seller to provide me additional photos. I'll share them as soon as he/she replies back to me.



Hi Elliespurse, here are some photos that the seller provided me:


----------



## Elliespurse

ii_christie said:


> Hi, I'm new to the PurseBlog community. Thank you in advance as I request your help in authenticating a bag I would like to purchase on eBay:
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny, Black
> 
> Item: 302084311106
> Seller: thefashionspace
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-550-M...311106?hash=item4655a0c842:g:ejAAAOSwzaJX5V-k
> Comments: The seller states that he/she will include the dustbag and authenticity cards. Should I still ask the seller for more photos (i.e.: close up, authenticity cards, receipts, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the listing pics are small, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too!





ii_christie said:


> Thanks Elliespurse! I've been an on-and-off lurker on the space for a while, but never posted before. But I'm so glad that the community is so active and helpful!
> 
> I've requested the seller to provide me additional photos. I'll share them as soon as he/she replies back to me.





ii_christie said:


> Hi Elliespurse, here are some photos that the seller provided me:


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## ii_christie

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Simone Ulrich-Larsen

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, they are authentic.



Thank you so much!!  
Did you know what the model/size was?


----------



## Elliespurse

Simone Ulrich-Larsen said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Did you know what the model/size was?


The PS1 Runner and Pouch has one size, see http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-runner-reference-thread.868009/
They are from 2015-2016 seasons.


----------



## jcver

Hi Ellie! Could you authenticate this PS bag for me please? Thank you in advance.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/272400930509


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi Ellie! Could you authenticate this PS bag for me please? Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/272400930509


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Wow! Thank you so much Ellie! God bless you


----------



## lvfanaddict

Can you experts help me with this please? Thanks in advance!


Item:
*EUC 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in Military MSRP $1550!*

Listing:
282226943782


Seller:
katdc13

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282226943782?redirect=mobile


----------



## Elliespurse

lvfanaddict said:


> Can you experts help me with this please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item:
> *EUC 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in Military MSRP $1550!*
> 
> Listing:
> 282226943782
> 
> 
> Seller:
> katdc13
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282226943782?redirect=mobile


Hi, this looks but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper). All pics are a bit small.


----------



## tmwu

Hi Elli, can you help to identify this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112157463725, Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

tmwu said:


> Hi Elli, can you help to identify this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112157463725, Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.
Seller:  shopmaterialworld
Item number: 112157463725

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## tmwu

Thanks Elli! I doubt because i couldn't found the cloth tag inside the interior pocket, otherwise everything is fine..


----------



## Issues

Not sure how to post so if I'm wrong please delete or tell me how to ask properly cleaning out office this bag was buried from years ago I would say 4-6 years never used real fake


----------



## Elliespurse

Issues said:


> View attachment 3502921
> View attachment 3502922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to post so if I'm wrong please delete or tell me how to ask properly cleaning out office this bag was buried from years ago I would say 4-6 years never used real fake


Hi, could you post more closeup pics of the inside, backside, strap hardware, logo on the fold-over clasp, zipper pull etc.
It's an older bag like you say.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Issues

I hope this helps


----------



## Elliespurse

Issues said:


> View attachment 3502921
> View attachment 3502922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to post so if I'm wrong please delete or tell me how to ask properly cleaning out office this bag was buried from years ago I would say 4-6 years never used real fake





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, could you post more closeup pics of the inside, backside, strap hardware, logo on the fold-over clasp, zipper pull etc.
> It's an older bag like you say.
> Welcome to the forums.





Issues said:


> View attachment 3503716
> View attachment 3503716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503707
> View attachment 3503713
> View attachment 3503711
> View attachment 3503712
> View attachment 3503708
> View attachment 3503709


Thanks for the pics, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Issues

Thanks Ellie that's okay it's very pretty and smells wonderful will go back to a pile in my office when I move my stuff back in found a prada in there that's real thus issues


----------



## saba

Hi, 
Can you authenticate this bag plz? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOU...%3A17fd7e0d1580a624b9138849fffd6dee%7Ciid%3A1

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag plz?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-MINI-PS1-Crossbody-Bag-In-Turquoise-Aqua-Blue-100-Authentic-/291921672052?hash=item43f7e33774:g:rs4AAOSwmfhX7ZV1&_trkparms=pageci%3A318f3f03-9efb-11e6-ab4b-74dbd180beb6%7Cparentrq%3A17fd7e0d1580a624b9138849fffd6dee%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Inininin

Hello! can you help me, this is authentic?
Thanks a lot!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...695943?hash=item3f6dc6f887:g:QPIAAOSwHMJYDe4V


----------



## Elliespurse

Inininin said:


> Hello! can you help me, this is authentic?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...695943?hash=item3f6dc6f887:g:QPIAAOSwHMJYDe4V


Hi, it's authentic.
This is an older PS11 with the D-ring.


----------



## Inininin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This is an older PS11 with the D-ring.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## saba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and in the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


Thanks so much Ellie, I've asked for additional pictures but so far nothing and there isn't much time left in the auction 
Thanks


----------



## resuri

Hi! New to the forum, and to Proenza 
I just bought this, and I really like it, but wanted to confirm authenticity. I can post more pics if you need them, but here is the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182320924296?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

resuri said:


> Hi! New to the forum, and to Proenza
> I just bought this, and I really like it, but wanted to confirm authenticity. I can post more pics if you need them, but here is the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182320924296?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help!!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + hardware + better pics of the inside.

Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## resuri

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + hardware + better pics of the inside.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thanks Ellie! Here are some more pics. The lettering inside was hard to capture because of the texture of the leather.


----------



## resuri

resuri said:


> Thanks Ellie! Here are some more pics. The lettering inside was hard to capture because of the texture of the leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

resuri said:


> Hi! New to the forum, and to Proenza
> I just bought this, and I really like it, but wanted to confirm authenticity. I can post more pics if you need them, but here is the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182320924296?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters/Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag + hardware + better pics of the inside.
> 
> Welcome to the forums too.





resuri said:


> Thanks Ellie! Here are some more pics. The lettering inside was hard to capture because of the texture of the leather.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats!


----------



## resuri

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bemaga

Hello,

I am new to PS, but I was so in love with the PS11 mini in peacock for a long time so I had to get it, when I had the chance. 

Now I would sleep better if you confirm, that it is authentic. If any additiona photos are needed, please tell me.

Best regards Betti


----------



## Elliespurse

Bemaga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to PS, but I was so in love with the PS11 mini in peacock for a long time so I had to get it, when I had the chance.
> 
> Now I would sleep better if you confirm, that it is authentic. If any additiona photos are needed, please tell me.
> 
> Best regards Betti


Hi, it's authentic.

and Congrats!!  It's gorgeous, and with the D-ring too! (many missed the D-ring when PS removed it)


----------



## Bemaga

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> and Congrats!!  It's gorgeous, and with the D-ring too! (many missed the D-ring when PS removed it)



Thanks so much - now I love her even more


----------



## jojo3

Hello! I'm new to the PS forum, as well as Proenza Schouler bags. I had been eyeing the military green with silver hardware last year, and regretted not snapping it up before it sold out everywhere. I found it again on Tradesy, would love to know if it's authentic before trying to buy. Thanks in advance!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-military-19661518/


----------



## Elliespurse

jojo3 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the PS forum, as well as Proenza Schouler bags. I had been eyeing the military green with silver hardware last year, and regretted not snapping it up before it sold out everywhere. I found it again on Tradesy, would love to know if it's authentic before trying to buy. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-military-19661518/


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag + zipper pull and backside of the bag. Note the first pics shows another bag, a PS1 from 2011.


----------



## erin08

Hi! I am new to this forum. Could you please help me check if these two ps1 are authentic? Thanks a lot!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169078572?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/282242445418?ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


----------



## Elliespurse

erin08 said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum. Could you please help me check if these two ps1 are authentic? Thanks a lot!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169078572?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Note this is an older PS1 not the PS1+ described in the listing.


----------



## Elliespurse

erin08 said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum. Could you please help me check if these two ps1 are authentic? Thanks a lot!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/282242445418?ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


Hi, this is authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## erin08

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull. Note this is an older PS1 not the PS1+ described in the listing.


Thank you  very much, Ellie! The picture is for the first link.



The following two pictures are for the send link.


----------



## Elliespurse

erin08 said:


> Thank you  very much, Ellie! The picture is for the first link.
> View attachment 3510954
> 
> 
> The following two pictures are for the send link.
> View attachment 3510956
> View attachment 3510957


Thanks for the pics, I still need the other pics for the first listing.
The numbers on the card and cloth tag are often not the same so this looks ok.


----------



## erin08

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, I still need the other pics for the first listing.
> The numbers on the card and cloth tag are often not the same so this looks ok.


Thanks a lot, Ellie! It is a big help.


----------



## Chrus244

Hello .i got this at a thrift shop 15  dollars . Quality is very good heavy . I've never heard of this brand before today and I hear it can be expensive . Hoping for the best ! Thanks for advice !! Here are the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Chrus244 said:


> Hello .i got this at a thrift shop 15  dollars . Quality is very good heavy . I've never heard of this brand before today and I hear it can be expensive . Hoping for the best ! Thanks for advice !! Here are the pics


Hi, I'm sorry this is fake.

Welcome to the forums though.


----------



## Afirebrand

Real or fake? Thanks for taking the time to look and help me out.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252617492101
Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag


----------



## Elliespurse

Afirebrand said:


> Real or fake? Thanks for taking the time to look and help me out.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252617492101
> Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Bag


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pic of the stamped PS letters inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + backside of the bag. Note the hang-tag seems to be missing (despite the listing says no  missing parts).


----------



## indiaink

Please, and thank you:

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169894028?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item name:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 TINY BLACK LEATHER BAG NWT~100% AUTH.
Item Number: 142169894028
Comment: Should the serial number on the authenticity card match the tag sewn in the bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

indiaink said:


> Please, and thank you:
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169894028?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item name:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 TINY BLACK LEATHER BAG NWT~100% AUTH.
> Item Number: 142169894028
> Comment: Should the serial number on the authenticity card match the tag sewn in the bag?


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers on the card and cloth tag are often not the same, so this is ok.


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi,

I recently purchased this Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic bag with a candlelight-defect but that's not the point. It seems very authentic but I've become unsure since I have read some guides how to spot fakes. Would someone please authenticate this for me? The lining inside is not "tight" like in the authentics.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased this Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic bag with a candlelight-defect but that's not the point. It seems very authentic but I've become unsure since I have read some guides how to spot fakes. Would someone please authenticate this for me? The lining inside is not "tight" like in the authentics..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516692
> View attachment 3516693
> View attachment 3516696
> View attachment 3516697
> View attachment 3516698
> View attachment 3516699
> View attachment 3516700
> View attachment 3516701


Hi, I'm very sorry but this is fake.
It's one of many black fake PS11 on ebay etc.
I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## jcver

Hi Ellie! Just won a bidding of PS1 wallet on ebay and never had the chance to have it authenticated. So, could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> View attachment 3518106
> View attachment 3518105
> View attachment 3518104
> View attachment 3518103
> View attachment 3518102
> View attachment 3518105
> View attachment 3518104
> View attachment 3518103
> View attachment 3518102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ellie! Just won a bidding of PS1 wallet on ebay and never had the chance to have it authenticated. So, could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.


Hi, this looks ok so far but better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters /Made in Italy would be great.


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters /Made in Italy would be great.


Oh. Too hard to take a good pic bec it's too dark. But i'll try with another camera. Thank you Ellie.


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters /Made in Italy would be great.





jcver said:


> Oh. Too hard to take a good pic bec it's too dark. But i'll try with another camera. Thank you Ellie.


Hi Ellie! Too bad, this is the clearest pic i can give you


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> View attachment 3518249
> 
> 
> Hi Ellie! Too bad, this is the clearest pic i can give you


Thanks for the pic, it looks ok so far. Do you have a pic of the other stamped PS letters too?


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it looks ok so far. Do you have a pic of the other stamped PS letters too?


The one on the flap?


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> The one on the flap?


Yes this below is too dark for me to see clearly,


----------



## jcver

jcver said:


> The one on the flap?





Elliespurse said:


> Yes this below is too dark for me to see clearly,


----------



## jcver

jcver said:


> View attachment 3518285


Here's another one


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> View attachment 3518106
> View attachment 3518105
> View attachment 3518104
> View attachment 3518103
> View attachment 3518102
> View attachment 3518105
> View attachment 3518104
> View attachment 3518103
> View attachment 3518102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ellie! Just won a bidding of PS1 wallet on ebay and never had the chance to have it authenticated. So, could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters /Made in Italy would be great.





jcver said:


> Oh. Too hard to take a good pic bec it's too dark. But i'll try with another camera. Thank you Ellie.





jcver said:


> View attachment 3518249
> 
> 
> Hi Ellie! Too bad, this is the clearest pic i can give you





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it looks ok so far. Do you have a pic of the other stamped PS letters too?





jcver said:


> The one on the flap?





Elliespurse said:


> Yes this below is too dark for me to see clearly,





jcver said:


> View attachment 3518286
> 
> Here's another one


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!


Oh mammamia! Thank you so much Ellie. It was really a great find... 
so happy! Grazie mille!


----------



## Jesskrue

Hello i need help . .. can someone tell me if its real? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/proenza-schouler-/262710989680?hash=item3d2acb9370:g:N7gAAOSw44BYGPsz

Thx so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Jesskrue said:


> Hello i need help . .. can someone tell me if its real?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/proenza-schouler-/262710989680?hash=item3d2acb9370:g:N7gAAOSw44BYGPsz
> 
> Thx so much


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Jesskrue

I have this... i hope the quality it's not too bad


----------



## Jesskrue

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jesskrue said:


> Hello i need help . .. can someone tell me if its real?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/proenza-schouler-/262710989680?hash=item3d2acb9370:g:N7gAAOSw44BYGPsz
> 
> Thx so much





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





Jesskrue said:


> I have this... i hope the quality it's not too bad


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
(the pics were small but ok)
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Jesskrue

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> (the pics were small but ok)
> Welcome to the forums too.




thank you so much!!!!!!!!!! i bought this beauty


----------



## shinbie

*Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Metallic Silver Shoulder Bag*
*Seller: Marshall's, Canada*
Hello, I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating this silver PS11 I recently purchased from Marshall's in Canada.  What bothers me most is that the appearance of the leather is porous, sorry I am not sure how to describe this, but the hair follicles are visible throughout the leather.  When compared with images of an identical bag on a reliable site like Farfetch for instance, their bag has smooth leather without the porous quality.  I've only encountered one PS11 with similar appearance on a site called Endource, but I am not sure how reliable that site is.  Below are the pictures of the bag I purchased.  Thank you for your kind assistance.


----------



## iwtbpf

Hello, can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

shinbie said:


> *Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Metallic Silver Shoulder Bag*
> *Seller: Marshall's, Canada*
> Hello, I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating this silver PS11 I recently purchased from Marshall's in Canada.  What bothers me most is that the appearance of the leather is porous, sorry I am not sure how to describe this, but the hair follicles are visible throughout the leather.  When compared with images of an identical bag on a reliable site like Farfetch for instance, their bag has smooth leather without the porous quality.  I've only encountered one PS11 with similar appearance on a site called Endource, but I am not sure how reliable that site is.  Below are the pictures of the bag I purchased.  Thank you for your kind assistance.
> 
> View attachment 3520538
> View attachment 3520538
> View attachment 3520539
> View attachment 3520540
> View attachment 3520541
> View attachment 3520542
> View attachment 3520543
> View attachment 3520544
> View attachment 3520545


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of the lining inside the bag.
The leather looks ok, PS uses many different types and they can vary between seasons.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Elliespurse

iwtbpf said:


> Hello, can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520564
> View attachment 3520565
> View attachment 3520566
> View attachment 3520567
> View attachment 3520568


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## iwtbpf

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## shinbie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of the lining inside the bag.
> The leather looks ok, PS uses many different types and they can vary between seasons.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you.  Since it is a structured bag, it's a little challenging to get a good picture of the lining, but here are my attempts at capturing a better view.  Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

shinbie said:


> *Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Metallic Silver Shoulder Bag*
> *Seller: Marshall's, Canada*
> Hello, I would appreciate your expertise in authenticating this silver PS11 I recently purchased from Marshall's in Canada.  What bothers me most is that the appearance of the leather is porous, sorry I am not sure how to describe this, but the hair follicles are visible throughout the leather.  When compared with images of an identical bag on a reliable site like Farfetch for instance, their bag has smooth leather without the porous quality.  I've only encountered one PS11 with similar appearance on a site called Endource, but I am not sure how reliable that site is.  Below are the pictures of the bag I purchased.  Thank you for your kind assistance.
> 
> View attachment 3520538
> View attachment 3520538
> View attachment 3520539
> View attachment 3520540
> View attachment 3520541
> View attachment 3520542
> View attachment 3520543
> View attachment 3520544
> View attachment 3520545





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a better pic of the lining inside the bag.
> The leather looks ok, PS uses many different types and they can vary between seasons.
> Welcome to the forums too.





shinbie said:


> Thank you.  Since it is a structured bag, it's a little challenging to get a good picture of the lining, but here are my attempts at capturing a better view.  Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521478
> View attachment 3521480
> View attachment 3521482


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## Kay0428

Item Name:  ps1 bag
Link: Poshmark
Seller:  itsHadrian 
  Plz let me know if this is authentic


----------



## Elliespurse

Kay0428 said:


> View attachment 3521856
> View attachment 3521857
> View attachment 3521858
> View attachment 3521859
> View attachment 3521860
> View attachment 3521861
> View attachment 3521862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  ps1 bag
> Link: Poshmark
> Seller:  itsHadrian
> Plz let me know if this is authentic


Hi, it looks like an older PS1 that was dyed black from another color, it looks authentic though.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ha Bui

Hello, please help me to authenticate it. 
I have found it in Ebay


----------



## Elliespurse

Ha Bui said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate it.
> I have found it in Ebay


Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## nikolinem

Hi  Can you authenticate this for me? 
And what does it mean when it says "sample not for resale" inside the bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

nikolinem said:


> Hi  Can you authenticate this for me?
> And what does it mean when it says "sample not for resale" inside the bag?


Hi, it looks authentic. The sample stamp is just that, a sample. I'm not sure how it was resold, here's another with this stamp: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler.551157/page-346#post-27804603


----------



## atran76

Please help me authenticate this bag

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Raspberry
Listing number: 252616446993
Seller: traceytt3416
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252616446993

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

atran76 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Raspberry
> Listing number: 252616446993
> Seller: traceytt3416
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252616446993
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## aucoin222

Hi Authenticator, could you authenticate the following bag please? Thanks!
Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 satchel
Link (if available): More pics at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/art0ypvw2h3psc1/AABfRQurvnffb2sm2cDpC5cJa?dl=0
Seller: Private seller


----------



## Elliespurse

aucoin222 said:


> Hi Authenticator, could you authenticate the following bag please? Thanks!
> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 satchel
> Link (if available): More pics at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/art0ypvw2h3psc1/AABfRQurvnffb2sm2cDpC5cJa?dl=0
> Seller: Private seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527372
> View attachment 3527375
> View attachment 3527377
> View attachment 3527378
> View attachment 3527379
> View attachment 3527380
> View attachment 3527381
> View attachment 3527382
> View attachment 3527384
> View attachment 3527389


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a 2012 season PS1.


----------



## deeyn

Hi authenticators, this is my first proenza bag and i would like to know if its authentic. I bought it new.

Name of bag: PS1 Tiny












Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

deeyn said:


> Hi authenticators, this is my first proenza bag and i would like to know if its authentic. I bought it new.
> 
> Name of bag: PS1 Tiny
> View attachment 3527530
> View attachment 3527531
> View attachment 3527532
> View attachment 3527533
> View attachment 3527534
> View attachment 3527535
> View attachment 3527536
> View attachment 3527537
> View attachment 3527538
> View attachment 3527539
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!!


----------



## yuanying5872

Anyone can help me authenticate this bag? i tired to ask for more pictures from this seller, however, he or she doesn't respond well. I really like this berry color though.

from eBay,  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291940897438?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER - Medium PS1 Bag Satchel + Long Strap / Berry (Purple Lavender)
Seller: lunita1977 

many thanks! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Elliespurse

yuanying5872 said:


> Anyone can help me authenticate this bag? i tired to ask for more pictures from this seller, however, he or she doesn't respond well. I really like this berry color though.
> 
> from eBay,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291940897438?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item name: PROENZA SCHOULER - Medium PS1 Bag Satchel + Long Strap / Berry (Purple Lavender)
> Seller: lunita1977
> 
> many thanks! I really appreciate your help


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## aucoin222

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a 2012 season PS1.


Hi there, thanks for your help!


----------



## Labyrinthiniac

Hi, 

I'm new to proenza schouler (this would be my first bag) so I would really appreciate help authenticating this before the auction ends tomorrow! 

- seller: tvp1978
- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Designer-Pr...%3A8cef46121580a350d8e6fe3bfff0926b%7Ciid%3A8

Thank you so much for your help!! ❤️

Alice


----------



## Elliespurse

Labyrinthiniac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to proenza schouler (this would be my first bag) so I would really appreciate help authenticating this before the auction ends tomorrow!
> 
> - seller: tvp1978
> - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Designer-Proenza-schouler-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-RRP-1200-/132008026273?hash=item1ebc4aa0a1:g:28kAAOSwXeJYMAFc&_trkparms=pageci%3A56240db7-b0d3-11e6-8948-74dbd180d7d5%7Cparentrq%3A8cef46121580a350d8e6fe3bfff0926b%7Ciid%3A8
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! ❤️
> 
> Alice


Hi, I would like to see better pics. Some pics looks like the Extra Large size / some like Keep All / some like a smaller bag.


----------



## yuanying5872

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## deeyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!!



Thank you! I used it for the first time today and i loveeeee it lol


----------



## BlackApple

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I believe its a PS1 but not familiar with this brand. I picked this bag up on consignment last night and it was on sale. I paid $167 for it. It was sold as is which I now believe it has a missing nub where the clasp will latch on too. The hangtag was detached from the bag as I believe it fell off. It came with a dust bag that reads Proenza Schouler.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Although I did not photograph written in small letters on the inside badge below Proenza Schouler are the words made in italy. On the reverse side of these I found those numbers.


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackApple said:


> View attachment 3529330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I believe its a PS1 but not familiar with this brand. I picked this bag up on consignment last night and it was on sale. I paid $167 for it. It was sold as is which I now believe it has a missing nub where the clasp will latch on too. The hangtag was detached from the bag as I believe it fell off. It came with a dust bag that reads Proenza Schouler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529332
> View attachment 3529335
> View attachment 3529341
> 
> 
> Although I did not photograph written in small letters on the inside badge below Proenza Schouler are the words made in italy. On the reverse side of these I found those numbers.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and backside of the bag.
It looks like a PS1 large in black suede with black paint hardware, the paint chips away with time.


----------



## BlackApple

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and backside of the bag.
> It looks like a PS1 large in black suede with black paint hardware, the paint chips away with time.




I hope this helps you come to a determination. I appreciate your help and insight. I could not find the actual words Proenza Schouler under the tab lock but did see the initials inscribed PS. I know nothing about these bags. For all I know this could be a fake albeit a good one.


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackApple said:


> View attachment 3529330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I believe its a PS1 but not familiar with this brand. I picked this bag up on consignment last night and it was on sale. I paid $167 for it. It was sold as is which I now believe it has a missing nub where the clasp will latch on too. The hangtag was detached from the bag as I believe it fell off. It came with a dust bag that reads Proenza Schouler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529332
> View attachment 3529335
> View attachment 3529341
> 
> 
> Although I did not photograph written in small letters on the inside badge below Proenza Schouler are the words made in italy. On the reverse side of these I found those numbers.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware and backside of the bag.
> It looks like a PS1 large in black suede with black paint hardware, the paint chips away with time.





BlackApple said:


> I hope this helps you come to a determination. I appreciate your help and insight. I could not find the actual words Proenza Schouler under the tab lock but did see the initials inscribed PS. I know nothing about these bags. For all I know this could be a fake albeit a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529615
> View attachment 3529626
> View attachment 3529634
> View attachment 3529638


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on this find!  The missing clasp nub was originally there to prevent the clasp from opening when the bag is carried by the top-handle. It works without the nub if you only use the shoulder strap.


----------



## BlackApple

Wow I so appreciate you for telling me. I just happened to see it as I browsed and the ticket said it was on sale 25% off. Now seeing how much these bags cost I got a heck of a deal lol.


----------



## tmwu

Hi Ellie, can you help to identify this bag? Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232147682923


----------



## Elliespurse

tmwu said:


> Hi Ellie, can you help to identify this bag? Thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232147682923


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tmwu

Thank you Ellie!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

How does this one look, from Tradesy?
Seller- Abbey R
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...r-bag-burgundyred-4861396/?tref=similarForYou


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> How does this one look, from Tradesy?
> Seller- Abbey R
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...r-bag-burgundyred-4861396/?tref=similarForYou


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this PS1. The price just seems too good to be true... From the same seller as the post above, Abbey R
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-purple-4519828/

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

nayohhme said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this PS1. The price just seems too good to be true... From the same seller as the post above, Abbey R
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-satchel-purple-4519828/
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an older PS1, perhaps purple color from spring 2011.


----------



## nayohhme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's an older PS1, perhaps purple color from spring 2011.



Thank you for your help and the incredibly quick reply! I was slightly hoping you'd say it wasn't real because now I'm stuck debating whether or not I should do it! Once again, thank you!


----------



## hmastrup

Hi, can you offer an opinion on authenticity for this one?

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Extra Large Smokey $2100
Listing number: 262735414303
Seller: suphla88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262735414303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hmastrup said:


> Hi, can you offer an opinion on authenticity for this one?
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Messenger Extra Large Smokey $2100
> Listing number: 262735414303
> Seller: suphla88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262735414303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
This PS1 is from around 2012.


----------



## yuanying5872

Hi,
I'm new to proenza schouler.  so I would really appreciate some help authenticate this beauty. The serial number on the tag is different than the one on the authenticity card, is this normal? Hope this is not a really good but non-authentic one. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

yuanying5872 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to proenza schouler.  so I would really appreciate some help authenticate this beauty. The serial number on the tag is different than the one on the authenticity card, is this normal? Hope this is not a really good but non-authentic one. Thank you guys so much.
> View attachment 3535658
> View attachment 3535659
> View attachment 3535661
> View attachment 3535666
> View attachment 3535657


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
The numbers on the cloth tag and card are often not the same so this is ok.


----------



## yuanying5872

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The numbers on the cloth tag and card are often not the same so this is ok.


Thanks a lot! i really appreciate it! I was told that there are some fake ones which are really well made. Please let me know if you need more pictures!


----------



## Elliespurse

yuanying5872 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to proenza schouler.  so I would really appreciate some help authenticate this beauty. The serial number on the tag is different than the one on the authenticity card, is this normal? Hope this is not a really good but non-authentic one. Thank you guys so much.
> View attachment 3535658
> View attachment 3535659
> View attachment 3535661
> View attachment 3535666
> View attachment 3535657





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The numbers on the cloth tag and card are often not the same so this is ok.





yuanying5872 said:


> Thanks a lot! i really appreciate it! I was told that there are some fake ones which are really well made. Please let me know if you need more pictures!
> View attachment 3535696
> View attachment 3535697


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## yuanying5872

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


cheers!


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum

Can you help me authenticate this?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132017146587


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132017146587


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## tmwu

Hi Ellie, can you help to identify this bag? Thanks http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/16215122148...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Elliespurse

tmwu said:


> Hi Ellie, can you help to identify this bag? Thanks http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/162151221483?ul_ref=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11060.m43.l1123/7?euid=08931a60930540398327fdd5b9b4b9d0&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.co.uk%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D162151221483%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AB%3ABOC%3AGB%3A1123&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see a better pic of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp.


----------



## hellopizza

Can anyone help authenticate this one: http://page23.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/o153545010 

The strap is unusual but I've sen it before. My concern is the D ring, mostly. Does anyone know if that has been used on a medium? Or if anyone has any knowledge I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

hellopizza said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this one: http://page23.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/o153545010
> 
> The strap is unusual but I've sen it before. My concern is the D ring, mostly. Does anyone know if that has been used on a medium? Or if anyone has any knowledge I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


Hi, this is fake.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## hellopizza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> Welcome to the forums.



Ah, bummer. Thank you though!


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


Thanks Ellie.
Now i've got a picture of the clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132017146587





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.





Vetdk said:


> Thanks Ellie.
> Now i've got a picture of the clasp.


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## BurbKnitr

Hi, I recently purchased this wallet.  Is it authentic? Thanks in advance.
Item: Proenza Schouler Leather PS1 Wallet
Listing number: PRO29858
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/proenza-schouler-leather-ps1-wallet-4


----------



## Elliespurse

BurbKnitr said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this wallet.  Is it authentic? Thanks in advance.
> Item: Proenza Schouler Leather PS1 Wallet
> Listing number: PRO29858
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/proenza-schouler-leather-ps1-wallet-4


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the first generation PS1 Continental Wallet, see http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-goods-reference-thread.673221/#post-18627774
and Congrats!


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends, 
Please help me to authenticate this one
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Sch...3A61cb12c11580a357b515e716fff9d1a1%7Ciid%3A18

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Ha Bui said:


> Hi friends,
> Please help me to authenticate this one
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Tiny-PS1-Bag-in-Violet-Blue-Crossbody-100-Authentic-/172407398264?hash=item2824481f78:g:8EsAAOSwZVlXpSQK&_trkparms=pageci%3A200fa825-aa3e-11e6-aab0-74dbd1801dbd%7Cparentrq%3A61cb12c11580a357b515e716fff9d1a1%7Ciid%3A18
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Justannisa

Hi Ellie,
I saw you recommending fashionphile on your blog. What do you think about this one http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-black-149147

I'm also talking to this other seller and she'll be sending me more pictures, but here is the first one she has:


I'm on the hunt for large ps1 satchel black  any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

Justannisa said:


> Hi Ellie,
> I saw you recommending fashionphile on your blog. What do you think about this one http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-black-149147
> 
> I'm also talking to this other seller and she'll be sending me more pictures, but here is the first one she has:
> View attachment 3546218
> 
> I'm on the hunt for large ps1 satchel black  any help will be greatly appreciated!


Hi, the Fashionphile bag is authentic.
For the bag in the pic it's much older with the painted hardware, but I need more pics to say if it's authentic or not.


----------



## Justannisa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the Fashionphile bag is authentic.
> For the bag in the pic it's much older with the painted hardware, but I need more pics to say if it's authentic or not.



Ellie, thank you for the quick reply. I decided to buy the one from Fashionphile. I read through some posts you made on PS1 bag that the one with painted hardware might chip away, so I suppose this version on fashionphile is better?
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Justannisa said:


> Ellie, thank you for the quick reply. I decided to buy the one from Fashionphile. I read through some posts you made on PS1 bag that the one with painted hardware might chip away, so I suppose this version on fashionphile is better?
> Thanks!


Congrats on your PS1  yes the new hardware make the bag look pristine even after carrying it a lot.


----------



## Miriam69

I'd like an authenticate check on this Proenza bag  It's a Proenza Schoulder PS1 Medium


----------



## Elliespurse

Miriam69 said:


> I'd like an authenticate check on this Proenza bag  It's a Proenza Schoulder PS1 Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550602
> View attachment 3550603
> View attachment 3550604
> View attachment 3550605
> View attachment 3550606
> View attachment 3550607
> View attachment 3550608
> View attachment 3550609
> View attachment 3550610
> View attachment 3550611


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an older PS1 from around 2012.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Dear PS lovers, would you please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased recently? (Many thank yous in advance)

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Cobalt 
Size: Medium
Season: 2012?


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Ladan Mrss said:


> Dear PS lovers, would you please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased recently? (Many thank yous in advance)
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Cobalt
> Size: Medium
> Season: 2012?


----------



## miss_reena

Hi. Could you please authenticate this medium black ps1. It was purchased at an Off Saks location but the lining feels so thin and not as nice as my other ps1 bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> View attachment 3554528
> View attachment 3554530
> View attachment 3554531
> View attachment 3554532
> View attachment 3554533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Could you please authenticate this medium black ps1. It was purchased at an Off Saks location but the lining feels so thin and not as nice as my other ps1 bag.


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## miss_reena

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> I hope you can get your money back.


Thank you! Something felt so off about it. I just got a couple days ago and it will definitely be returned.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Ladan Mrss said:


> View attachment 3554245
> View attachment 3554246
> View attachment 3554247
> View attachment 3554250



A nice lady authenticated my bag but both of our comments are deleted, is there something wrong?


----------



## Elliespurse

Ladan Mrss said:


> Dear PS lovers, would you please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased recently? (Many thank yous in advance)
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Suede Cobalt
> Size: Medium
> Season: 2012?
> View attachment 3554221
> View attachment 3554222
> View attachment 3554223
> View attachment 3554224
> View attachment 3554225
> View attachment 3554226
> View attachment 3554227
> View attachment 3554228
> View attachment 3554229
> View attachment 3554230





Ladan Mrss said:


> View attachment 3554245
> View attachment 3554246
> View attachment 3554247
> View attachment 3554250





Ladan Mrss said:


> A nice lady authenticated my bag but both of our comments are deleted, is there something wrong?


Hi, it's authentic.
Sorry about not replying earlier, the removed AT was ok though.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Sorry about not replying earlier, the removed AT was ok though.


Thank you so much, I was a bit concerned. I really appreciate it


----------



## ambaul

Hi, could you all please help me authenticate this PS1? Nervous about ebay...thx!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-proenza-s...3A37ce3a4d1590a3588330173bffd06939%7Ciid%3A23


----------



## Elliespurse

ambaul said:


> Hi, could you all please help me authenticate this PS1? Nervous about ebay...thx!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-In-Raspberry-/391626555822?hash=item5b2ec301ae:g:trYAAOSwPCVYBlfj&_trkparms=pageci%3Afb498656-cae5-11e6-a3d2-74dbd1803fd4%7Cparentrq%3A37ce3a4d1590a3588330173bffd06939%7Ciid%3A23


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## ambaul

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thanks so much!


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this authentic? 

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...=9845&ef_id=U-5BYgAAAUJH79Tl:20161206215556:s


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...=9845&ef_id=U-5BYgAAAUJH79Tl:20161206215556:s


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be stock pics though, but I don't expect any problems with farfetch.


----------



## Gspresq9791

Hi! New here and just got this bag on eBay. Paranoid that it's a fake. $800. Thank you!!

Ebay: 322365132001


----------



## afroken

Hi everyone, I recently purchased this PS1 from Yoogi's Closet, but still want to ask if any of you can authenticate it for me. Thanks so much.

This bag is missing the metal key tag which says "Proenza Schouler" - not sure if this version doesn't come with the key tag or the previous owner removed it.

As well, does anyone know what's the name of the colour?

Thanks in advance! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Elliespurse

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased this PS1 from Yoogi's Closet, but still want to ask if any of you can authenticate it for me. Thanks so much.
> 
> This bag is missing the metal key tag which says "Proenza Schouler" - not sure if this version doesn't come with the key tag or the previous owner removed it.
> 
> As well, does anyone know what's the name of the colour?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3562910
> View attachment 3562911
> View attachment 3562913
> View attachment 3562916
> View attachment 3562922
> View attachment 3562923
> View attachment 3562924
> View attachment 3562925


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like Fall 2015 Oxblood color, and it's gorgeous Congrats!  (all PS1 comes with the hang-tag you're missing though)


----------



## Elliespurse

Gspresq9791 said:


> View attachment 3562816
> View attachment 3562818
> View attachment 3562821
> View attachment 3562822
> View attachment 3562830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! New here and just got this bag on eBay. Paranoid that it's a fake. $800. Thank you!!
> 
> Ebay: 322365132001


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## afroken

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like Fall 2015 Oxblood color, and it's gorgeous Congrats!  (all PS1 comes with the hang-tag you're missing though)



Thanks so much, Ellie!! It's gorgeous and I'm so happy I got her! It's my first Proenza Schouler bag (I'm a diehard Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa fan, and now just recently converted to PS1 as well), and I can't wait to build up my collection!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Gspresq9791

More pics of Dune bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Gspresq9791 said:


> View attachment 3562816
> View attachment 3562818
> View attachment 3562821
> View attachment 3562822
> View attachment 3562830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! New here and just got this bag on eBay. Paranoid that it's a fake. $800. Thank you!!
> 
> Ebay: 322365132001





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> Welcome to the forums too.





Gspresq9791 said:


> More pics of Dune bag. Thank you so much!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Gspresq9791

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> Congrats on your PS1



Thank you so much for alleviating my fears about this bag and for the welcome!


----------



## miss_reena

Hi could you please authenticate the following proenza?  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...719622?hash=item2a77fd5d46:g:rJwAAOSwB09YMOzF


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Hi could you please authenticate the following proenza?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...719622?hash=item2a77fd5d46:g:rJwAAOSwB09YMOzF


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## afroken

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like Fall 2015 Oxblood color, and it's gorgeous Congrats!  (all PS1 comes with the hang-tag you're missing though)



Hi Ellie!

I have a question, does the Fall '15 Oxblood colour ever come with gold hardware? I checked out other TPFers' Oxblood PS1s and they all come with the silver hardware, while mine is gold. Just curious, please let me know!

Thanks!!


----------



## cathead87

afroken said:


> Hi Ellie!
> 
> I have a question, does the Fall '15 Oxblood colour ever come with gold hardware? I checked out other TPFers' Oxblood PS1s and they all come with the silver hardware, while mine is gold. Just curious, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!!


Oxblood has silver hardware and burgundy has gold.  It's hard to tell which color hardware you have on my monitor...some of your pics look silver and others look gold. Regardless, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## lunablue

Hi, can somebody authenticate this bag? Seller says it was purchased from gilt.com without a dustbag...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...738122?hash=item465a6c004a:g:zUkAAOSwCEdYTxwW


----------



## missarissa

Hi! I've seen this bag somewhere before and I know that gilt does sell Proenza bags once in a while....5th pic looks like it's a screenshot of gilts site...


----------



## afroken

cathead87 said:


> Oxblood has silver hardware and burgundy has gold.  It's hard to tell which color hardware you have on my monitor...some of your pics look silver and others look gold. Regardless, it's a beautiful bag.



Totally agree! I just love to find out more about my bags including the colour, collection, etc. Thanks for the info! Have been carrying her nonstop for the past week and she's a dream!


----------



## Elliespurse

lunablue said:


> Hi, can somebody authenticate this bag? Seller says it was purchased from gilt.com without a dustbag...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...738122?hash=item465a6c004a:g:zUkAAOSwCEdYTxwW


Hi, this looks ok but there are only 3 pics of the actual bag, I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.


----------



## Lauren Bell

Hi, I'm checking on the authenticity of this bag

Listing number:  282070343590
Seller:  sepidehj
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/282070343590?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Lauren Bell said:


> Hi, I'm checking on the authenticity of this bag
> 
> Listing number:  282070343590
> Seller:  sepidehj
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-/282070343590?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, this looks ok. It's a relatively new style but I see no red flags.


----------



## lunablue

So these are the extra pics that the seller took for the earlier authenticate I posted; Does everything look ok??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Pony-Hair-Crossbody/302164738122?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=1d08585bf4324304b66618df1dafe633&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=222368690552&clkid=1667802473996932503&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## Elliespurse

lunablue said:


> Hi, can somebody authenticate this bag? Seller says it was purchased from gilt.com without a dustbag...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...738122?hash=item465a6c004a:g:zUkAAOSwCEdYTxwW





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but there are only 3 pics of the actual bag, I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.





lunablue said:


> So these are the extra pics that the seller took for the earlier authenticate I posted; Does everything look ok??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Classic-Pony-Hair-Crossbody/302164738122?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=37338&meid=1d08585bf4324304b66618df1dafe633&pid=100085&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=222368690552&clkid=1667802473996932503&_qi=RTM2247625
> View attachment 3566465
> View attachment 3566466
> View attachment 3566467
> View attachment 3566468
> View attachment 3566469


Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but the Made in Italy stamp pic is missing and the cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## designdesign

Opinions on this please? It looks great to me, but I want to double check before leaving feedback. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152350508354


----------



## designdesign

designdesign said:


> Opinions on this please? It looks great to me, but I want to double check before leaving feedback.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152350508354


To add: Seller is Luxe.Labels
Listing number is in the link above


----------



## Elliespurse

designdesign said:


> Opinions on this please? It looks great to me, but I want to double check before leaving feedback.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152350508354





designdesign said:


> To add: Seller is Luxe.Labels
> Listing number is in the link above


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like Spring/Summer 2012 Orchid color.


----------



## cologne

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate this bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...934779?hash=item3d2fbd37bb:g:ytIAAOSw4GVYQiap
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

cologne said:


> Hi, Can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...934779?hash=item3d2fbd37bb:g:ytIAAOSw4GVYQiap
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the front (under the flap) + backside and underside of the bag.


----------



## Melodies

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> *
> Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Melodies

Hi. I'm new to posting on the site although I have been drooling over pics of PS1s for some time. I've found a brown PS1 on eBay and would be very grateful if you could authenticate it for me please. I'm drawn to the brown and military green with gold hardware that are no longer available unfortunately!

Item:  Brown and gold Medium PS1 Nrw
Listing No:  142111006177
Seller:  Italyfashionpoint. 
Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Bags-P...ad4c5d36ffc3ac07%7Ciid%3A9&varId=441192845267
Comment:  the same bag appears to be advertised on both Ebsy UK and Amazon UK. The Amazon sellers name is B-exit wondered if you had come across Italyfashionpoint/B-exit before?


----------



## Elliespurse

Melodies said:


> Hi. I'm new to posting on the site although I have been drooling over pics of PS1s for some time. I've found a brown PS1 on eBay and would be very grateful if you could authenticate it for me please. I'm drawn to the brown and military green with gold hardware that are no longer available unfortunately!
> 
> Item:  Brown and gold Medium PS1 Nrw
> Listing No:  142111006177
> Seller:  Italyfashionpoint.
> Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Bags-Proenza-Schouler-Women-Leather-Brown-H00003L001B2046-/142111006177?var=&hash=item211679dde1:m:mQqG8GhdtECWxqaDAqZFU2w&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa4eb1b66-d5bf-11e6-b403-74dbd18079bf%7Cparentrq%3A7ee9eac01590a624ad4c5d36ffc3ac07%7Ciid%3A9&varId=441192845267
> Comment:  the same bag appears to be advertised on both Ebsy UK and Amazon UK. The Amazon sellers name is B-exit wondered if you had come across Italyfashionpoint/B-exit before?
> View attachment 3568672
> View attachment 3568675
> View attachment 3568678


Hi, the pics looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters below the zipper and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
The seller is new for this thread but you could search on all tPF forums. The color could be Fall 2014 Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Melodies

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters below the zipper and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The seller is new for this thread but you could search on all tPF forums. The color could be Fall 2014 Dark Chocolate.


----------



## Melodies

Thanks for the prompt reply!  I've asked the seller for some more photos.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Thank you in advance! Please let me know if you need additional or better photos


----------



## Elliespurse

MademoiselleXO said:


> Thank you in advance! Please let me know if you need additional or better photos
> View attachment 3569507
> View attachment 3569508
> View attachment 3569509
> View attachment 3569510
> View attachment 3569511
> View attachment 3569512
> View attachment 3569514


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you dear! [emoji175]


----------



## Justannisa

Hi,
I found this bag on Fashionphile and have it on layaway. It will be great if you ladies can help me double check if it is authentic.
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-dune-133456

Thank you so much. If everything's fine, this will be my second PS1!!! ❤️


----------



## Elliespurse

Justannisa said:


> Hi,
> I found this bag on Fashionphile and have it on layaway. It will be great if you ladies can help me double check if it is authentic.
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-dune-133456
> 
> Thank you so much. If everything's fine, this will be my second PS1!!! ❤️


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Justannisa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## seaver1

Hi, ladies. I have been going back and forth b/t a balenciaga city and a PS1 for a while, finally broke down and decided to take this PS1 keepall.
Please help me authenticate it. thanks so much

Item: Ps1 Keep All Saddle (Brown) Tote Bag
Listing number: 15893353
Seller: OC fashion
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-tote-bag-saddle-brown-15893353/
Comments: Please click view original  listing from the link above to access all details. seller said she bought it about one and half years ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

seaver1 said:


> Hi, ladies. I have been going back and forth b/t a balenciaga city and a PS1 for a while, finally broke down and decided to take this PS1 keepall.
> Please help me authenticate it. thanks so much
> 
> Item: Ps1 Keep All Saddle (Brown) Tote Bag
> Listing number: 15893353
> Seller: OC fashion
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-tote-bag-saddle-brown-15893353/
> Comments: Please click view original  listing from the link above to access all details. seller said she bought it about one and half years ago.


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!  The PS1 Keep All was a great style and everyone loved it


----------



## mashoune07

Hi could you please authenticate this bag?

https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-sahara-123825

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

mashoune07 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-sahara-123825
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## seaver1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!  The PS1 Keep All was a great style and everyone loved it


thank you. I just knew that it was recently discontinued. Would you be able to tell which year/season this one belongs to, from the tag/style,etc? thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

seaver1 said:


> thank you. I just knew that it was recently discontinued. Would you be able to tell which year/season this one belongs to, from the tag/style,etc? thanks again.


I think it could be from any of the 2011-2014 seasons, the saddle Keep All was made in all seasons. The Small Keep All was also known as SKA (at least here on tPF).
Here's the huge Keep All thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-bag.670871/ (post some reveal pics to bump it


----------



## mashoune07

https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...i-ps11-classic-shoulder-bag-dark-olive-155537

Hi! I want to put this bag on layaway and was wondering if it was authentic ?

Thank you so much  

Best,
Masha


----------



## Elliespurse

mashoune07 said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...i-ps11-classic-shoulder-bag-dark-olive-155537
> 
> Hi! I want to put this bag on layaway and was wondering if it was authentic ?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Best,
> Masha


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## snoopkitty

Hi, everyone!  This is my first time to post here. I just want to ask if anyone can help me authenticate this bag for me? Your help will be greatly appreciated!

Link: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1210430135738918&id=739763432805593

@Elliespurse


----------



## snoopkitty

Sorry for the duplicate post. I don't know how to delete it


----------



## snoopkitty

Here are more pictures of the bag. I'm hoping it's authentic because I've always wanted to own my very first PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

snoopkitty said:


> Hi, everyone!  This is my first time to post here. I just want to ask if anyone can help me authenticate this bag for me? Your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1210430135738918&id=739763432805593





snoopkitty said:


> Here are more pictures of the bag. I'm hoping it's authentic because I've always wanted to own my very first PS1


Hi, it's authentic.
Great pics for authenticating.


----------



## snoopkitty

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Great pics for authenticating.



Yay! Thank you so much, Ms. elliespurse! I really appreciate your help


----------



## jcver

Hi Ellie! Could you pls authenticate this PS1 pls. Thank you so much!

http://m.ebay.it/itm/122318792809


----------



## Elliespurse

jcver said:


> Hi Ellie! Could you pls authenticate this PS1 pls. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/122318792809


Hi, this is fake.
Seller name:  ralphgibbs14


----------



## jcver

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> Seller name:  ralphgibbs14


OMG!
Thank you Ellie!


----------



## chocolatelover4

Hello can you authenticate this bag? Thanks!!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-107


----------



## Elliespurse

chocolatelover4 said:


> Hello can you authenticate this bag? Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-107


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## escstlu

Hi, I'm checking on authenticity of this bag

seller: mattmatt73matthieu
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...402141?hash=item4896d848dd:g:N7MAAOSw5cNYOvWk

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

escstlu said:


> Hi, I'm checking on authenticity of this bag
> 
> seller: mattmatt73matthieu
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...402141?hash=item4896d848dd:g:N7MAAOSw5cNYOvWk
> 
> thank you!


Hi, it's authentic


----------



## escstlu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic


Thank you, may I ask what makes it's authentic? Just for my own piece of mind!


----------



## Elliespurse

escstlu said:


> Thank you, may I ask what makes it's authentic? Just for my own piece of mind!


We don't give out details but we look at everything, shape, leather, seams, hardware, stamps, lining etc. All has to come together for an authentic item.


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi,

I wondered if you could authenticate this  Thanks a lot! It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if you could authenticate this  Thanks a lot! It would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 3585224
> View attachment 3585225
> View attachment 3585227
> View attachment 3585229
> View attachment 3585223


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## chocolatelover4

Hello can someone authenticate this bag please. Thank you!!


----------



## chocolatelover4

Oops I forgot one ^^


----------



## Elliespurse

chocolatelover4 said:


> View attachment 3585567
> View attachment 3585568
> View attachment 3585569
> View attachment 3585570
> View attachment 3585571
> View attachment 3585572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can someone authenticate this bag please. Thank you!!





chocolatelover4 said:


> Oops I forgot one ^^


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a rare Smoke PS1 from 2008-2010. Is the hang-tag missing? (it's common for older PS1:s)


----------



## chocolatelover4

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a rare Smoke PS1 from 2008-2010. Is the hang-tag missing? (it's common for older PS1:s)


thank you so much! yes it was missing the hang tag when I received it.


----------



## peppermint2016

Hello!  I was wondering if you could please authenticate this PS1 I bought from Poshmark.  Do you know what year it is from?  Thank you in advance - I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

peppermint2016 said:


> Hello!  I was wondering if you could please authenticate this PS1 I bought from Poshmark.  Do you know what year it is from?  Thank you in advance - I greatly appreciate it!
> View attachment 3591004
> View attachment 3591007
> View attachment 3591008
> View attachment 3591010
> View attachment 3591011
> View attachment 3591012
> View attachment 3591015
> View attachment 3591016
> View attachment 3591017


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from 2014-2016, the black PS1 Pouch was "permanent" through the seasons. The gunmetal hardware could make it earlier in this period though.


----------



## seaver1

Hi, Ellie.

Remember a while ago I seeked your advice regarding a saddle vs midnight ps1 keepall? Well I just cannot let go of the midnight shimmer so here it is. From a consignment store so I took the pics. Pls help me check its authenticity. Thanks as always.


----------



## Elliespurse

seaver1 said:


> Hi, Ellie.
> 
> Remember a while ago I seeked your advice regarding a saddle vs midnight ps1 keepall? Well I just cannot let go of the midnight shimmer so here it is. From a consignment store so I took the pics. Pls help me check its authenticity. Thanks as always.
> 
> View attachment 3591142
> View attachment 3591143
> View attachment 3591144
> View attachment 3591145
> View attachment 3591146
> View attachment 3591149
> View attachment 3591150


Hi, it's authentic.
Yes I remember and SKA in midnight is gorgeous , it looks like it's in great shape too. Congrats!


----------



## seaver1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Yes I remember and SKA in midnight is gorgeous , it looks like it's in great shape too. Congrats!


Thank you soooo much! Now I am officially in the PS1 league


----------



## jens_elizabeth

Hi i was hoping is anyone can please help me authenticate this old PS11 mini??? I was told its the older model. Thank you. Sorry this is my first time seeking authentification. Please tell me if you require more photos??


----------



## jens_elizabeth




----------



## Elliespurse

jens_elizabeth said:


> Hi i was hoping is anyone can please help me authenticate this old PS11 mini??? I was told its the older model. Thank you. Sorry this is my first time seeking authentification. Please tell me if you require more photos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591416
> View attachment 3591417
> View attachment 3591418
> View attachment 3591419
> View attachment 3591420





jens_elizabeth said:


> View attachment 3591421


Hi, it's authentic.
Yes it's the first generation PS11 Mini with the D-ring.


----------



## jens_elizabeth

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Yes it's the first generation PS11 Mini with the D-ring.


Thank  u so much! Im so happy i got it for a bargain!


----------



## miss_reena

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this medium PS1?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262840688458?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this medium PS1?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262840688458?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, Ellie

Can you pls help to authenticate this bag?

Name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium leather satchel (oxblood with original dust bag)
Seller: berbeni0
Item #: 262842213740
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262842213740

Thank so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

tamvarya said:


> Hi, Ellie
> 
> Can you pls help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler ps1 medium leather satchel (oxblood with original dust bag)
> Seller: berbeni0
> Item #: 262842213740
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262842213740
> 
> Thank so much!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tamvarya

Thanks a lot!


----------



## miss_reena

Hello.

Would you be able to authenticate the following bag: Proenza PS1 medium

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...610887?hash=item2cb9d9aa47:g:CcIAAOSw8oFX0vJ-

Thank you!


----------



## fawkex

Can anyone help to authenticate this Large Ps1 bag?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Hello.
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate the following bag: Proenza PS1 medium
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scho...610887?hash=item2cb9d9aa47:g:CcIAAOSw8oFX0vJ-
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

fawkex said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this Large Ps1 bag?
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601433
> View attachment 3601432
> View attachment 3601431
> View attachment 3601430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601429
> View attachment 3601430
> View attachment 3601426
> View attachment 3601425
> View attachment 3601427


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
I hope you can get your money back if you bought it.


----------



## Sakuranobaka

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!


----------



## fawkex

@elliepurse.. i havent got it, was quite unsure when looking at the pictures so have it authenticated here.. better safe than sorry... thanks a lot for the help..


----------



## Elliespurse

Sakuranobaka said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601493
> View attachment 3601494
> View attachment 3601495
> View attachment 3601496


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.


----------



## vermeilyn

Hi, 

Can you please help me with this Proenza Schouler? I'm eyeing it but not sure if its authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## vermeilyn

vermeilyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Proenza Schouler? I'm eyeing it but not sure if its authentic. Thanks so much!


Posting another pic of the back of the front lock.. I feel like it's not authentic.. What do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

vermeilyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Proenza Schouler? I'm eyeing it but not sure if its authentic. Thanks so much!





vermeilyn said:


> Posting another pic of the back of the front lock.. I feel like it's not authentic.. What do you think?


Hi, this is fake.
Stay away.


----------



## vermeilyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> Stay away.


Thank you so much! I doubt it'd be authentic since the seller claims that it was a present from her very rich boss and she gave it to seller because "she didn't like it anymore".


----------



## sheridancrane

Is this real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...418639?hash=item3d32b0480f:g:ytIAAOSw4GVYQiap


----------



## Elliespurse

sheridancrane said:


> Is this real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...418639?hash=item3d32b0480f:g:ytIAAOSw4GVYQiap


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the front under the flap + backside of the bag.


----------



## sheridancrane

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the front under the flap + backside of the bag.



Okay, thanks. I'll ask the seller


----------



## agneskl14

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...d-Condition-/122348114911?hash=item1c7c8413df


----------



## Elliespurse

agneskl14 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...d-Condition-/122348114911?hash=item1c7c8413df


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
It could be an older Smoke PS1 which has lost the gray color.


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi,
Could you please help me to authenticate this one?
Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Ha Bui said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this one?
> Thank you so much


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Ha Bui

Thank you so much, Ellies


----------



## nchen3

Hi 
Can you authenticate this ps 11 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...511684?hash=item544288c204:g:458AAOSwo4pYPdQX

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

nchen3 said:


> Hi
> Can you authenticate this ps 11
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCH...511684?hash=item544288c204:g:458AAOSwo4pYPdQX
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## nchen3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks!


----------



## Jessy1987

Hello, everyone!
Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Jessy1987 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
> View attachment 3606260
> View attachment 3606262
> View attachment 3606263
> View attachment 3606264
> View attachment 3606265
> View attachment 3606266
> View attachment 3606268
> View attachment 3606269
> View attachment 3606270
> View attachment 3606271


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like Spring/Summer 2013 Olive PS1.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## catism

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...326186?hash=item3d32440f2a:g:0OEAAOSwud1XAeGk

Hi Ellies, can you please authenticate this PS11? If you need more picture please let me know, thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

catism said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...326186?hash=item3d32440f2a:g:0OEAAOSwud1XAeGk
> 
> Hi Ellies, can you please authenticate this PS11? If you need more picture please let me know, thanks in advance for your help!


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## itisjustme

Hi,

may I ask someone to authenticate this PS1? I want to buy it from a friend of a friend and I am not sure if it is the original.
I have the new medium model and it is different inside, It seems this one is the old model.


----------



## itisjustme

here are more photos


----------



## saba

Hi Ellie,
Can you please authenticate this one for me? 
And thank you so much for all ur time and effort, really appreciate it! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/890-NWT-Proen...%3A48faa11315a0a5eb2203f1fbfff45813%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Elliespurse

itisjustme said:


> Hi,
> 
> may I ask someone to authenticate this PS1? I want to buy it from a friend of a friend and I am not sure if it is the original.
> I have the new medium model and it is different inside, It seems this one is the old model.





itisjustme said:


> here are more photos


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Can you please authenticate this one for me?
> And thank you so much for all ur time and effort, really appreciate it!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/890-NWT-Proenza-Schouler-Mini-PS1-Lambskin-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-Bare-/262794346821?hash=item3d2fc38145:g:Y9YAAOSw-0xYbrE4&_trkparms=pageci%3Ad1b9077e-f494-11e6-8c98-005056b24358%7Cparentrq%3A48faa11315a0a5eb2203f1fbfff45813%7Ciid%3A1


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## negrita

Hello! Can you please help authenticate this SKA?

Item Name: Small Keep All in Burgundy 
Link : https://carousell.com/p/reduced-for-quick-sale-proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-in-burgundy-80576012/ 
Seller: zynfandel
Thank you! 

Additional photos:










Comments:


----------



## Elliespurse

negrita said:


> Hello! Can you please help authenticate this SKA?
> 
> Item Name: Small Keep All in Burgundy
> Link : https://carousell.com/p/reduced-for-quick-sale-proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-in-burgundy-80576012/
> Seller: zynfandel
> Thank you!
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3608323
> View attachment 3608325
> View attachment 3608326
> View attachment 3608333
> View attachment 3608334
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608323
> 
> Comments:


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## negrita

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you for the super fast reply!


----------



## saba

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


I'll ask the seller 
Thanks a lot Ellie


----------



## itisjustme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.[/Q
> 
> 
> Elliespurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Ellie
> You helped me so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## saba

Hi Ellie,
 These are pics of another bag from another seller. She personal messaged them to me. Please do let me know. She says it's brand new but it looks a bit dirty by the colour of it, maybe bcuz it's a lighter colour. 
Thanks a lot in advance 
P.s: that other seller never got back to me regarding the inside of the clasp pic  hopefully soon.


----------



## saba

Here's the last pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> Hi Ellie,
> These are pics of another bag from another seller. She personal messaged them to me. Please do let me know. She says it's brand new but it looks a bit dirty by the colour of it, maybe bcuz it's a lighter colour.
> Thanks a lot in advance
> P.s: that other seller never got back to me regarding the inside of the clasp pic  hopefully soon.





saba said:


> Here's the last pic.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## saba

Thanks Ellie


----------



## miss_reena

Hi! Could you please authenticate the PS1 in midnight?  

http://www.jodidayscloset.com/store/p21/Proenza_Schouler_large_PS1_in_navy.html

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate the PS1 in midnight?
> 
> http://www.jodidayscloset.com/store/p21/Proenza_Schouler_large_PS1_in_navy.html
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
The dustbag is older though (pre-2014).


----------



## theregoesmypaycheck

Hi! This is my first time posting and first time possibly owning a Proenza Schouler. Just wanted to make sure it was the real deal before I bought it. 
Listing number: 272541199053
Seller: shopping_wiser
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1450-Authen...199053?hash=item3f74b8aacd:g:1rcAAOSwjDZYkNX3
Comments: Fingers crossed


----------



## Elliespurse

theregoesmypaycheck said:


> Hi! This is my first time posting and first time possibly owning a Proenza Schouler. Just wanted to make sure it was the real deal before I bought it.
> Listing number: 272541199053
> Seller: shopping_wiser
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1450-Authen...199053?hash=item3f74b8aacd:g:1rcAAOSwjDZYkNX3
> Comments: Fingers crossed


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## theregoesmypaycheck

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks for the quick response. Went ahead and bought it since it seemed like a good deal and I've been obsessing over the Keep All shape which doesn't seem to be one that is made any more.


----------



## miss_reena

I have been waiting to find a black on black PS1 bag in the large size forever.  I am just so hesitant about purchasing from eBay.  This is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Auth-Pro...067497?hash=item41be638569:g:JcsAAOSwNnRYku4c

Your help authenticating the bag would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## cathead87

miss_reena said:


> I have been waiting to find a black on black PS1 bag in the large size forever.  I am just so hesitant about purchasing from eBay.  This is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Auth-Pro...067497?hash=item41be638569:g:JcsAAOSwNnRYku4c
> 
> Your help authenticating the bag would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



This bag has several red flags.  Please wait for *Elliespurse* to confirm.


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> I have been waiting to find a black on black PS1 bag in the large size forever.  I am just so hesitant about purchasing from eBay.  This is the link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Auth-Pro...067497?hash=item41be638569:g:JcsAAOSwNnRYku4c
> 
> Your help authenticating the bag would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, this is fake.

@cathead87 - Thanks!


----------



## miss_reena

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> @cathead87 - Thanks!


Thank you so much!  I'm so glad I can check on the forum before purchasing and spending a lot of money for something that may not be authentic.  What would I do without your help.

I promise this will be my last post: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PS1-PRO...224618?hash=item2829dfccaa:g:I0AAAOSw4HVWFEUa

Can you please verify authenticity of this bag? Luckily it is local and I can buy it in person.


----------



## Elliespurse

miss_reena said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm so glad I can check on the forum before purchasing and spending a lot of money for something that may not be authentic.  What would I do without your help.
> 
> I promise this will be my last post: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PS1-PRO...224618?hash=item2829dfccaa:g:I0AAAOSw4HVWFEUa
> 
> Can you please verify authenticity of this bag? Luckily it is local and I can buy it in person.


It's authentic.
It's an older PS1 with the black paint hardware (from around 2011-2013).


----------



## yssy

hello, i am not sure if Hope Hicks' handbag is a PS1 or not, can anyone help me? Thanks!
the lock seems to be a really short one


----------



## Elliespurse

yssy said:


> hello, i am not sure if Hope Hicks' handbag is a PS1 or not, can anyone help me? Thanks!
> the lock seems to be a really short one


Hi, it's not a PS bag. The style was/is really popular and many came out with similar bags.


----------



## yssy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's not a PS bag. The style was/is really popular and many came out with similar bags.


Thanks for your prompt reply, do you have any idea of what the brand it is from? I know there are quite a number of "look-a-like" but i guess someone working for ***** won't use a counterfeit


----------



## Elliespurse

yssy said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, do you have any idea of what the brand it is from? I know there are quite a number of "look-a-like" but i guess someone working for ***** won't use a counterfeit


I'm not sure which brand it is, but I think you'll get replies in the ID thread you posted in though. I think the bag in your pics is different enough to not be a look-alike, it could stand on it's own. There are similar bags like the Cambridge Satchel, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cambridge-satchels.680039/page-52


----------



## yssy

Elliespurse said:


> I'm not sure which brand it is, but I think you'll get replies in the ID thread you posted in though. I think the bag in your pics is different enough to not be a look-alike, it could stand on it's own. There are similar bags like the Cambridge Satchel, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cambridge-satchels.680039/page-52


thanks a lot


----------



## LostCoastLocal

Will you pease authenticate this PS1 in Pepe Grey?  (I hope it hasn't been authenticated in previous posts...)
Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162395856941
eBay Item:  162395856941
Seller: shoejunky (eBay)


----------



## Elliespurse

LostCoastLocal said:


> Will you pease authenticate this PS1 in Pepe Grey?  (I hope it hasn't been authenticated in previous posts...)
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162395856941
> eBay Item:  162395856941
> Seller: shoejunky (eBay)


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## catism

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMO...3A74b8277f15a0a2af62bc2398fffc589a%7Ciid%3A22

Hi Elliespurse,
Another PS11, please kindly help!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

catism said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/PS11-MINI-LEMON-SHOULDER-BAG-1700-00-retail-/142289201117?hash=item212118e7dd:g:28kAAOSw~OVW1IES&_trkparms=pageci%3A6d0b45b3-fb41-11e6-a78c-74dbd1800d95%7Cparentrq%3A74b8277f15a0a2af62bc2398fffc589a%7Ciid%3A22
> 
> Hi Elliespurse,
> Another PS11, please kindly help!
> Thank you so much!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters under the flap (on the front).


----------



## LostCoastLocal

Ellie,
I have not recieved the closeups for the Pepe Grey PS1 you requested, yet.  BUT...if you dont mind I'd appreciate it if you could take a look at one more PS1, in oxblood
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-oxblood-19554377/
I really love both colors, I would appreciate your opinion on both in terms of value and quality.
Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

LostCoastLocal said:


> Ellie,
> I have not recieved the closeups for the Pepe Grey PS1 you requested, yet.  BUT...if you dont mind I'd appreciate it if you could take a look at one more PS1, in oxblood
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-oxblood-19554377/
> I really love both colors, I would appreciate your opinion on both in terms of value and quality.
> Thanks again!


Hi, the oxblood PS1 is authentic.
I think both are equally nice.


----------



## LostCoastLocal

Ellie,
Here is the updated link for the PS1 pepe grey, with the requested photos.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162395856941
Can you tell me which season this bag is from?
And what season the oxblood, you previously authenticated, is from? (https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-oxblood-19554377/)
Thank you for all of your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

LostCoastLocal said:


> Will you pease authenticate this PS1 in Pepe Grey?  (I hope it hasn't been authenticated in previous posts...)
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162395856941
> eBay Item:  162395856941
> Seller: shoejunky (eBay)





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





LostCoastLocal said:


> Ellie,
> Here is the updated link for the PS1 pepe grey, with the requested photos.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162395856941
> Can you tell me which season this bag is from?
> And what season the oxblood, you previously authenticated, is from? (https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-oxblood-19554377/)
> Thank you for all of your time!


Thanks for the pics, the pepe grey PS1 is authentic.

The oxblood is from fall/winter 2015, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## Adeleroseo

Hello all! Would anyone be kind enough to autheticate this for me please? Many thanks!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-satchel-proenza-schouler-3603708.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

Adeleroseo said:


> Hello all! Would anyone be kind enough to autheticate this for me please? Many thanks!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-satchel-proenza-schouler-3603708.shtml


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
The dustbag is the older style from 2013 or earlier.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Adeleroseo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The dustbag is the older style from 2013 or earlier.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks Ellie! Have asked for more photos x


----------



## Michespeaches

Hi, will someone be able to tell me if this purse is authentic?

Item: proenza shouler ps1 pouch messenger
Listing number: 172376431196
Seller: nyc122
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172376431196 
Comments: 

I​


----------



## Elliespurse

Michespeaches said:


> Hi, will someone be able to tell me if this purse is authentic?
> 
> Item: proenza shouler ps1 pouch messenger
> Listing number: 172376431196
> Seller: nyc122
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172376431196
> Comments:​


​Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## ania888

Hi, can you autenticate this PS11 for me please?
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

ania888 said:


> Hi, can you autenticate this PS11 for me please?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623050
> View attachment 3623051
> View attachment 3623053
> View attachment 3623054
> View attachment 3623055
> View attachment 3623056
> View attachment 3623057


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the backside.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## ania888

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the backside.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Here you go


----------



## Elliespurse

ania888 said:


> Hi, can you autenticate this PS11 for me please?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623050
> View attachment 3623051
> View attachment 3623053
> View attachment 3623054
> View attachment 3623055
> View attachment 3623056
> View attachment 3623057





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the backside.
> Welcome to the forums too.





ania888 said:


> Here you go


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## ania888

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



It's such a good news, thank you!


----------



## leah11

hi! is this authentic?

thank you so much for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252765887294


----------



## Elliespurse

leah11 said:


> hi! is this authentic?
> 
> thank you so much for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252765887294


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 Pouch, not mini and from around 2012 with the older lining.


----------



## bagwen

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-Large-Bag-in-Black-Suede-/182474706361?


----------



## Elliespurse

bagwen said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-Large-Bag-in-Black-Suede-/182474706361?


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## bagwen

Hi Elliespurse, thank you so much for your prompt response, but unfortunately the seller just informed me they absolutely won't not ship internationally, so I have to let this beauty go


----------



## bagwen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Hi Ellie, We've worked something out, so I have some more pictures. Are these clear enough?


----------



## Elliespurse

bagwen said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-Large-Bag-in-Black-Suede-/182474706361?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





bagwen said:


> Hi Elliespurse, thank you so much for your prompt response, but unfortunately the seller just informed me they absolutely won't not ship internationally, so I have to let this beauty go





bagwen said:


> Hi Ellie, We've worked something out, so I have some more pictures. Are these clear enough?


Hi, the pics are small but everything looks ok and I expect this to be authentic.


----------



## bagwen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are small but everything looks ok and I expect this to be authentic.



Thank you so much for your help Elliespurse,  ordered my second Proenza, super happy!


----------



## SWlife

http://r.ebay.com/gcTTu7

Hi - what do you think of this one?


----------



## Elliespurse

gacats said:


> http://r.ebay.com/gcTTu7
> 
> Hi - what do you think of this one?


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## SWlife

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ammaya

Hi Ellies, can you please authenticate this PS11? http://m.ebay.com/itm/222431239217
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

ammaya said:


> Hi Ellies, can you please authenticate this PS11? http://m.ebay.com/itm/222431239217
> Thank you


Hi, there are stock pics of a PS11 Classic and some pics of a PS11 Tiny, there are not enough pics. I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front, back, sides, underside with the hardware.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## mjcarney

Can someone authenticate this bag for me? http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/2920519...3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11060.m43.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0


----------



## Elliespurse

mjcarney said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag for me? http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292051914638?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11060.m43.l3160%2F7%3Feuid%3D6f7b08b7da114f0b863b8a600897013f%26bu%3D43610641383%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F292051914638%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11060.m43.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Vetdk

Dear Pursenforum

Can you help me authentica this PS1 medium?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear Pursenforum
> 
> Can you help me authentica this PS1 medium?
> Thanks in advance


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).


----------



## kitemask

Hello,
Would I please be able to get this suede olive ps1 authenticated?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112333408999?hash=item1a2797cae7:g:pYsAAOSwEzxYTWB7&autorefresh=true

Thank you!


----------



## kitemask

Sorry - I can't seem to get rid of that emoji from the link (so bad at technology).

I've embedded the link here

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

kitemask said:


> Hello,
> Would I please be able to get this suede olive ps1 authenticated?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112333408999?hash=item1a2797cae7:g:pYsAAOSwEzxYTWB7&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you!





kitemask said:


> Sorry - I can't seem to get rid of that emoji from the link (so bad at technology).
> 
> I've embedded the link here
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + backside of the bag.


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).



Thanks Ellie
Even though the picture isn't that good what do you think of it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear Pursenforum
> 
> Can you help me authentica this PS1 medium?
> Thanks in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).





Vetdk said:


> Thanks Ellie
> Even though the picture isn't that good what do you think of it?


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## kmaness930

Does this blouse look authentic? It was a thrift store find. It is a silk blend and feels well-made. The RN is matching up with the FTC. However, it's made in China and the label looks kind of cheap and off compared to other clothing listings I've seen. 

http://imgur.com/a/NwUPx


----------



## Elliespurse

kmaness930 said:


> Does this blouse look authentic? It was a thrift store find. It is a silk blend and feels well-made. The RN is matching up with the FTC. However, it's made in China and the label looks kind of cheap and off compared to other clothing listings I've seen.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NwUPx


Hi, I can't say for PS clothing, sorry. Perhaps ask in a PS store about the made in China label?


----------



## Nannahk

Hi Ellies, 

Can you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium? 
I never owned a PS1 before, and therefore do not know what to look for. 
This bag seems to have been very much loved - and perhaps an older model?  
Please let me hear from you. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272593930002?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Best regards
Nanna


----------



## Elliespurse

Nannahk said:


> Hi Ellies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium?
> I never owned a PS1 before, and therefore do not know what to look for.
> This bag seems to have been very much loved - and perhaps an older model?
> Please let me hear from you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272593930002?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Best regards
> Nanna


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
Note the missing rivet and the missing hang-tag.
It's an older bag from before 2013, perhaps Cobalt color from Fall 2012, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-color-is-this-ps1-suede-bag.792170/


----------



## Nannahk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> Note the missing rivet and the missing hang-tag.
> It's an older bag from before 2013, perhaps Cobalt color from Fall 2012, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-color-is-this-ps1-suede-bag.792170/



Hi Ellies, 
Thank you so much for your quick response! I have now requested the closeups from the seller. I'll return when seller responds.  

Best regards
Nanna


----------



## amstevens714

Hi,

May I please ask for assistance in this PS1?

Item: black PS1
Seller: yoogiscloset
Item# 127378
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/proenza-schouler-black-leather-medium-ps1-satchel-bag-81021.html

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## Elliespurse

amstevens714 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance in this PS1?
> 
> Item: black PS1
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Item# 127378
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/proenza-schouler-black-leather-medium-ps1-satchel-bag-81021.html
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from 2012, one of the first seasons with the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## amstevens714

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's from 2012, one of the first seasons with the gunmetal hardware.



Thank you so much! im embarrassed to say I don't know much about the PS1. What were they using before this hardware (if you have a free minute ☺️)? Either way, thank you so so so much for your help! I'm very grateful!


----------



## Elliespurse

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much! im embarrassed to say I don't know much about the PS1. What were they using before this hardware (if you have a free minute ☺️)? Either way, thank you so so so much for your help! I'm very grateful!


They used glossy black paint/enamel hardware up to 2011. The gunmetal and black paint were for black leather and suede only though. Other colors had antique brass and lately silver hardware.


----------



## amstevens714

Elliespurse said:


> They used glossy black paint/enamel hardware up to 2011. The gunmetal and black paint were for black leather and suede only though. Other colors had antique brass and lately silver hardware.



You are so kind to share  I was looking at the other black PS1 bags that yoogis had sold and noticed the hardware was all black, so those were older bags I guess. Very interesting! They noted the strap was "waxy" which it is lol. Seems much more used than the bag and I wonder if they didn't use the strap for other bags or something. There is a glaze or similar that's gone and I think that's why it's waxy. Thank you so much for sharing and have an amazing day!


----------



## ii_christie

Hi everybody, please help me confirm the authenticity for this piece. I would really appreciate your feedback! Thanks!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini, Saddle Brown
Listing number: 112321653517
Seller: coutureaholic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112321653517?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The seller states that this bag was purchased in 2012, and that is why there are D-rings at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

ii_christie said:


> Hi everybody, please help me confirm the authenticity for this piece. I would really appreciate your feedback! Thanks!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini, Saddle Brown
> Listing number: 112321653517
> Seller: coutureaholic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112321653517?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The seller states that this bag was purchased in 2012, and that is why there are D-rings at the bottom of the bag.


Hi, it's authentic.
Yes it's the first generation PS11 Mini with the D-ring.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ellie, could you please take a look at some of the details of the black PS Pouch I have bought? I was just comparing some of them to those on other PS bags and there were differences. Hopefully it's just because mine is a Pouch... The bag is supposed to be from 2016.


----------



## ii_christie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Yes it's the first generation PS11 Mini with the D-ring.



Thank you very much for helping me authenticate!


----------



## Elliespurse

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ellie, could you please take a look at some of the details of the black PS Pouch I have bought? I was just comparing some of them to those on other PS bags and there were differences. Hopefully it's just because mine is a Pouch... The bag is supposed to be from 2016.


Hi, it's authentic.
For fall 2013 the old logo was removed from all hardware (zippers etc) and lining, and replaced with the new style triangle print lining and PS letters.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

There were so many issues with packaging/shipping I started to worry and just had to check. Thank you so much Ellie


----------



## Nannahk

Hello Ellie! 
May I ask for assistance for authentication of this PS Mini pouch? ☺️
The seller says it was purchased in December 2016, Denmark.


----------



## Nannahk

More pictures ☺️


----------



## Nannahk

Sorry about all these postings, unfortunately I am not allowed to post all pictures in just one reply!


----------



## Elliespurse

Nannahk said:


> View attachment 3645418
> View attachment 3645419
> View attachment 3645420
> View attachment 3645421
> View attachment 3645423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ellie!
> May I ask for assistance for authentication of this PS Mini pouch? ☺️
> The seller says it was purchased in December 2016, Denmark.





Nannahk said:


> More pictures ☺️





Nannahk said:


> View attachment 3645428
> View attachment 3645430
> View attachment 3645431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all these postings, unfortunately I am not allowed to post all pictures in just one reply!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Wqihui

Hi, I'm new here... can anyone advise is this authentic? PS1


----------



## Wqihui

Also this... ps1 pouch... thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Wqihui said:


> Hi, I'm new here... can anyone advise is this authentic? PS1


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be a Fall 2011 Burgundy PS1.


----------



## Elliespurse

Wqihui said:


> Also this... ps1 pouch... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645537
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645537
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645537
> View attachment 3645524
> View attachment 3645528
> View attachment 3645530
> View attachment 3645537
> View attachment 3645539
> View attachment 3645541
> View attachment 3645543


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be Fall 2013 Oahu color.


----------



## Wqihui

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It could be a Fall 2011 Burgundy PS1.


 Thanks a lot...
May I know this too? Thinking which to get...


----------



## Nannahk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much for your quick reply!  
I'll purchase it today - meeting up with seller in about twenty minutes! Looking forward to own this bag ☺️


----------



## Elliespurse

Wqihui said:


> Thanks a lot...
> May I know this too? Thinking which to get...


This is fake.


----------



## Wqihui

Elliespurse said:


> This is fake.


Thanks a lot for your advise.


----------



## mranda

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag? Thank you!!

Item:Sorbet and Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium  
Listing number:302258500578
Seller: hoshineko 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302258500578?redirect=mobile


----------



## Elliespurse

mranda said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag? Thank you!!
> 
> Item:Sorbet and Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number:302258500578
> Seller: hoshineko
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302258500578?redirect=mobile


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
It's the Double Sided Leather PS1 style.


----------



## mranda

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Double Sided Leather PS1 style.



Thanks! I appreciate your help. The seller sent me these two additional photos:


----------



## Ehuh86

Hello! 
Please help authenticating this item from Ebay! Thank you so much!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302264278477


----------



## Elliespurse

mranda said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag? Thank you!!
> 
> Item:Sorbet and Black Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Listing number:302258500578
> Seller: hoshineko
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302258500578?redirect=mobile





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Double Sided Leather PS1 style.





mranda said:


> Thanks! I appreciate your help. The seller sent me these two additional photos:
> View attachment 3647033
> View attachment 3647034


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ehuh86 said:


> Hello!
> Please help authenticating this item from Ebay! Thank you so much!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302264278477


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## mranda

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Ehuh86

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

Item: PS1 Tiny Satchel in orange
Listing number: 292069467136
Seller: d_nuwayhid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...467136?hash=item4400b26400:g:MIAAAOSwDKtY2lRn
Comments: Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Elliespurse

pbnjam said:


> Item: PS1 Tiny Satchel in orange
> Listing number: 292069467136
> Seller: d_nuwayhid
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PROENZ...467136?hash=item4400b26400:g:MIAAAOSwDKtY2lRn
> Comments: Thanks for any help I can get.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## pbnjam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! Hopefully I can get my first PS1 soon. [emoji4]


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi - if you could help me authenticate this, I'd be very grateful!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini blue
Listing number: 282384438934
Seller: verafilippus88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28238443893...282384438934.N101.S2.R2.TR16&autorefresh=true


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi - if you could help me authenticate this, I'd be very grateful!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini blue
> Listing number: 282384438934
> Seller: verafilippus88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282384438934?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I282384438934.N101.S2.R2.TR16&autorefresh=true


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Nooknook

*Item: *Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Raspberry Satchel
*Listing number:* 262892847345
*Seller:* syrianasboutique
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...55i5nbxJvnCf68dnl9Exk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just bought this bag and not sure if it's 100% authentic, can you please help?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nooknook said:


> *Item: *Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Raspberry Satchel
> *Listing number:* 262892847345
> *Seller:* syrianasboutique
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Raspberry-Satchel-NWT-Retail-1695-/262892847345?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=jFSkFU55i5nbxJvnCf68dnl9Exk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just bought this bag and not sure if it's 100% authentic, can you please help?


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Nooknook

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Item: PS1 Medium Satchel in Green
Listing number: 232287311504
Seller: natysnyder
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232287311504?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

pbnjam said:


> Item: PS1 Medium Satchel in Green
> Listing number: 232287311504
> Seller: natysnyder
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232287311504?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## RachelNg

Hi there,
I recently purchased this PS11 Mini Classic from a site called Reebonz (they're based in Singapore). It's my first time purchasing from them so I'm still a bit wary.
My PS11 Mini in Linosa leather came in with all black lining, with no logo - something I havent seen in any of the PS bags I own (all PS1) and from pictures online. Does anyone know if PS has changed their linings?


----------



## Elliespurse

RachelNg said:


> Hi there,
> I recently purchased this PS11 Mini Classic from a site called Reebonz (they're based in Singapore). It's my first time purchasing from them so I'm still a bit wary.
> My PS11 Mini in Linosa leather came in with all black lining, with no logo - something I havent seen in any of the PS bags I own (all PS1) and from pictures online. Does anyone know if PS has changed their linings?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside of the bag.
The original textured leather from 2012 also had plain lining, the leather was re-introduced as Linosa and I expect the lining to be plain on this too. Here's a thread from 2012 when we first saw this lining: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing.785938/


----------



## RachelNg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside of the bag.
> The original textured leather from 2012 also had plain lining, the leather was re-introduced as Linosa and I expect the lining to be plain on this too. Here's a thread from 2012 when we first saw this lining: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing.785938/



Hi Ellie,
Thank you very much for your response. Here are some photos of the back of the bag:
I've heard that the site is legit and has quite an international operation. Just that the lining worries me when I first received it. And yes, I have held a smooth leather PS11 Mini before, this Linosa definitely is lighter in weight.
Thank you for your help though I really appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

RachelNg said:


> Hi there,
> I recently purchased this PS11 Mini Classic from a site called Reebonz (they're based in Singapore). It's my first time purchasing from them so I'm still a bit wary.
> My PS11 Mini in Linosa leather came in with all black lining, with no logo - something I havent seen in any of the PS bags I own (all PS1) and from pictures online. Does anyone know if PS has changed their linings?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the backside of the bag.
> The original textured leather from 2012 also had plain lining, the leather was re-introduced as Linosa and I expect the lining to be plain on this too. Here's a thread from 2012 when we first saw this lining: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-jacquard-lining-disappearing.785938/





RachelNg said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Thank you very much for your response. Here are some photos of the back of the bag:
> I've heard that the site is legit and has quite an international operation. Just that the lining worries me when I first received it. And yes, I have held a smooth leather PS11 Mini before, this Linosa definitely is lighter in weight.
> Thank you for your help though I really appreciate it!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## RachelNg

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS11


Yayyy! Oh my gosh thank you so so much for the help, Ellie! I got quite a deal on this PS11 (at least at this time of the year) and it would break my heart if I have to send it back because of authenticity.
What are the key indicators you look out for to determine if this PS11 is real?
Again, thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

RachelNg said:


> Yayyy! Oh my gosh thank you so so much for the help, Ellie! I got quite a deal on this PS11 (at least at this time of the year) and it would break my heart if I have to send it back because of authenticity.
> What are the key indicators you look out for to determine if this PS11 is real?
> Again, thanks!


Great! We usually don't go into details but we look at everything, leather, stitches, lining, hardware, markings etc and everything must match for an authentic item.


----------



## RachelNg

Elliespurse said:


> Great! We usually don't go into details but we look at everything, leather, stitches, lining, hardware, markings etc and everything must match for an authentic item.


You guys are absolutely incredible. Thanks


----------



## pbnjam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you so much! Here are the extra pictures I got from seller:


----------



## Elliespurse

pbnjam said:


> Item: PS1 Medium Satchel in Green
> Listing number: 232287311504
> Seller: natysnyder
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232287311504?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





pbnjam said:


> Thank you so much! Here are the extra pictures I got from seller:
> View attachment 3657596
> 
> View attachment 3657597
> 
> View attachment 3657598
> 
> View attachment 3657599
> 
> View attachment 3657600


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pbnjam

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! You are awesome!


----------



## lindlind

Hi,
Please help me with this bag. Thank you so much!

Item: ps11 tiny
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-black-20315593


----------



## Elliespurse

lindlind said:


> Hi,
> Please help me with this bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: ps11 tiny
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-shoulder-bag-black-20315593


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lindlind

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! Really appreciate it 
Could you please authenticate this PS1 too?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-proenza-ps1tiny-tiny-cross-body-bag-army-20945530


----------



## Elliespurse

lindlind said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate it
> Could you please authenticate this PS1 too?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-ps1-proenza-ps1tiny-tiny-cross-body-bag-army-20945530


It's authentic.


----------



## lindlind

Elliespurse said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much! I am very grateful!!


----------



## pbnjam

Item: PS1 Medium in Aloe Green

Listing number: 262889907868

Seller: momandkid

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262889907868 

Comments: I found another one that is a bit cheaper. I have some extra pictures in case you need then.












Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

pbnjam said:


> Item: PS1 Medium in Aloe Green
> 
> Listing number: 262889907868
> 
> Seller: momandkid
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262889907868
> 
> Comments: I found another one that is a bit cheaper. I have some extra pictures in case you need then.
> 
> View attachment 3660064
> 
> View attachment 3660066
> 
> View attachment 3660067
> 
> View attachment 3660068
> 
> View attachment 3660069
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## pbnjam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Young.Lady

Hello,
I was wondering if you could authenticate this PS1 Pouch in smoke I recently purchased? This is my first PS1 and I'm not too sure what to look for.


----------



## Elliespurse

Young.Lady said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this PS1 Pouch in smoke I recently purchased? This is my first PS1 and I'm not too sure what to look for.
> 
> View attachment 3666113
> View attachment 3666114
> View attachment 3666115
> View attachment 3666116
> View attachment 3666117
> View attachment 3666118


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous  Congrats! (I have the same but in kelly green)


----------



## Young.Lady

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats! (I have the same but in kelly green)




Thank you SO much for your time! Yep, I'm in love.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item:* Proenza Schouler Handbag Grey Leather Medium PS1 Bag Authentic ( as per listing title)
*Listing number*: 262932036068
*Seller:* kkarkashitin
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932036068
*Comments:*  Dear PS authenticators, 
I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate this PS1 bag please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item:* Proenza Schouler Handbag Grey Leather Medium PS1 Bag Authentic ( as per listing title)
> *Listing number*: 262932036068
> *Seller:* kkarkashitin
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262932036068
> *Comments:*  Dear PS authenticators,
> I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate this PS1 bag please! Thank you in advance!


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Dear Elliespurse,
Thanks so much for your quick reply and advising that the bag is fake! I will keep looking for a PS1!  Many thanks!! 
=)


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear PS authenticators, 
I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate these PS1 bags please! Thank you in advance!
*
Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1, midnight blue _( as per listing title)_
*Listing number*: 302281780762
*Seller:* jesika.89
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302281780762

*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium satchel - Excellent condition _( as per listing title)_
*Listing number*:252868389445
*Seller:* flick0714
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252868389445


----------



## Elliespurse

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear PS authenticators,
> I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate these PS1 bags please! Thank you in advance!
> *
> 1)
> Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1, midnight blue _( as per listing title)_
> *Listing number*: 302281780762
> *Seller:* jesika.89
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302281780762
> 
> *2)*
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium satchel - Excellent condition _( as per listing title)_
> *Listing number*:252868389445
> *Seller:* flick0714
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252868389445


*1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.

*2)* It's authentic.


----------



## Magda5

Dear PS authenticators, 
Would you please help me determine the authenticity of this bag... Thank you in advance!
*
Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Suede Satchel Bag, Tobacco, Genuine
*Listing number*: 201876284991
*Seller:* ajaandpsa
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...284991?hash=item2f00c3a63f:g:NU0AAOSwzgBY3~~v


----------



## Elliespurse

Magda5 said:


> Dear PS authenticators,
> Would you please help me determine the authenticity of this bag... Thank you in advance!
> *
> Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Suede Satchel Bag, Tobacco, Genuine
> *Listing number*: 201876284991
> *Seller:* ajaandpsa
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...284991?hash=item2f00c3a63f:g:NU0AAOSwzgBY3~~v


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Magda5

Thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## anniebal

Hello all,
Could you please authenticate this Proenza for me? I have three different styles, all bought in big department stores, and they did not come with this type of authenticity card. Is this ok?

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/proenza-schouler-ps1-blue-20082608

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

anniebal said:


> Hello all,
> Could you please authenticate this Proenza for me? I have three different styles, all bought in big department stores, and they did not come with this type of authenticity card. Is this ok?
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/proenza-schouler-ps1-blue-20082608
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + interior with the zipper.
It's an early style chain wallet from 2012 or earlier. The authenticity card doesn't belong to this bag, it's from fall 2013 or newer.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Elliespurse said:


> *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> *2)* It's authentic.



Dear Elliespurse,
Thank you for your quick reply, much appreciated
I have asked the seller to supply photo, as per your request. Thanks alot!
=)


----------



## Elliespurse

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear PS authenticators,
> I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate these PS1 bags please! Thank you in advance!
> *
> Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1, midnight blue _( as per listing title)_
> *Listing number*: 302281780762
> *Seller:* jesika.89
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302281780762
> 
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium satchel - Excellent condition _( as per listing title)_
> *Listing number*:252868389445
> *Seller:* flick0714
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252868389445





Elliespurse said:


> *1)* This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> *2)* It's authentic.





Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Elliespurse,
> Thank you for your quick reply, much appreciated
> I have asked the seller to supply photo, as per your request. Thanks alot!
> =)
> View attachment 3670599


Hi and thanks for the pic, *1)* is authentic.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, *1)* is authentic.



Awesome! Thanks very much Elliespurse! Much appreciated.
You're doing a fabulous job and appreciate your quick reply! 
I asked the seller to upload better photos of the bag in natural light as it seems the bag is very worn at the front compared to the back but hard to tell from the dark photos. She's uploaded them now to her listing and I'm not prepared to pay for so much $$ for this bag as the colours have faded quite a bit. But thanks again for your help !! I will keep looking and hope to purchase my first PS1 in near future!


----------



## lindlind

Hi Elliespurse, I just got the bags you authenticated for me. They both look good but I have some concerns in some parts that were not shown in the pics in the listings so I would like to double check. Could you please help take a look?

Both bags are from different sellers. 

Item: ps11 tiny
Link: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Lindlind456/library/ps11
Comment: I think the leather patch at the bottom (not sure what it's called) is not centrally aligned. The right side is shorter than the left side. It may be my mistake. 

Item: ps1 tiny
Link: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Lindlind456/library/ps1
Comment: 1. the hardware is a little bit on the light side comparing to other designer bags or even ps11. 2. the e-receipt the seller sent to me was bought from PS website but there's a Neiman tag in the bag (I understand that it might be mixed up with seller's another bag but still question it) 3. Happen to find some stitching is not aligned (please see the pic). 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

lindlind said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I just got the bags you authenticated for me. They both look good but I have some concerns in some parts that were not shown in the pics in the listings so I would like to double check. Could you please help take a look?
> 
> Both bags are from different sellers.
> 
> Item: ps11 tiny
> Link: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Lindlind456/library/ps11
> Comment: I think the leather patch at the bottom (not sure what it's called) is not centrally aligned. The right side is shorter than the left side. It may be my mistake.
> 
> Item: ps1 tiny
> Link: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Lindlind456/library/ps1
> Comment: 1. the hardware is a little bit on the light side comparing to other designer bags or even ps11. 2. the e-receipt the seller sent to me was bought from PS website but there's a Neiman tag in the bag (I understand that it might be mixed up with seller's another bag but still question it) 3. Happen to find some stitching is not aligned (please see the pic).
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Hi and thanks for the pics,
The PS11 Tiny has rivets through the lining on the inside which could mean it's been repaired (check other PS11 Tiny, could be on all bags). It looks ok though.
The PS1 Tiny looks ok, the hardware has changed a bit from season to season, for the receipt perhaps it was bought at PS and returned to Neiman and re-sold? could be a seller mix-up though.
and Congrats! both are gorgeous


----------



## RabidPanda

I was wondering if all authentic large ps1's have the blue tags with the numbers on the inside of the interior pocket. I have a medium with them but just got a large and that's the only thing that's off.


----------



## Elliespurse

RabidPanda said:


> I was wondering if all authentic large ps1's have the blue tags with the numbers on the inside of the interior pocket. I have a medium with them but just got a large and that's the only thing that's off.


Hi, yes from Fall 2013 PS replaced the old logo with new lining (triangle print) and added the blue cloth tag with the numbers inside the pocket, also a separate plastic authentication card. There were some bags with mixed styles (old/new markings) during the transition period until Spring 2014.
Welcome to the forums too


----------



## lindlind

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics,
> The PS11 Tiny has rivets through the lining on the inside which could mean it's been repaired (check other PS11 Tiny, could be on all bags). It looks ok though.
> The PS1 Tiny looks ok, the hardware has changed a bit from season to season, for the receipt perhaps it was bought at PS and returned to Neiman and re-sold? could be a seller mix-up though.
> and Congrats! both are gorgeous



Thank you so much Elliespurse!! Appreciated your time!!


----------



## cferyus

Hello,
I was hoping you could help authenticate this for me. I bought this bag at Nordstrom rack without the strap for a great deal. And proenza is offering to send me a new strap for a small fee but I want to make sure it is authentic. 

Item name: medium ps1 fringe in nude
Seller: Nordstrom rack
Comments: looks brand new. Just missing strap which I can get replaced


----------



## Elliespurse

cferyus said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping you could help authenticate this for me. I bought this bag at Nordstrom rack without the strap for a great deal. And proenza is offering to send me a new strap for a small fee but I want to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Item name: medium ps1 fringe in nude
> Seller: Nordstrom rack
> Comments: looks brand new. Just missing strap which I can get replaced


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on this find!


----------



## Mayflowers

Hi, I am new here but was hoping you could help me authenticate this ps11:

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...-cross-body-bag-black-20573639/?tref=category

Thank you so much, I appreciate any help you can give!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mayflowers said:


> Hi, I am new here but was hoping you could help me authenticate this ps11:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...-cross-body-bag-black-20573639/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you so much, I appreciate any help you can give!


Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small and only one closeup pic. I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the front (under the flap) and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front and back.
There are black fake PS11 Classic circulating so we have to see more pics to be sure.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Thriftbagaholic

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I've been planning to buy this preloved proenza schouler lemon yellow ps1. The seller told me that it doesn't have a serial number at the back. Thanks


----------



## Mayflowers

Hi Elliespurse, thank you! I went ahead and asked the seller for the pics you specified, and they posted it to the tradesy listing.  I actually just bought the bag, but would you mind looking through the pictures and letting me know your thoughts?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-proenza-ps11-cross-body-bag-black-20573639/


----------



## Elliespurse

Thriftbagaholic said:


> View attachment 3685358
> View attachment 3685356
> View attachment 3685357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag. I've been planning to buy this preloved proenza schouler lemon yellow ps1. The seller told me that it doesn't have a serial number at the back. Thanks


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mayflowers said:


> Hi, I am new here but was hoping you could help me authenticate this ps11:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...-cross-body-bag-black-20573639/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you so much, I appreciate any help you can give!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small and only one closeup pic. I'd like to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the front (under the flap) and Made in Italy inside the bag + closeup pics of the front and back.
> There are black fake PS11 Classic circulating so we have to see more pics to be sure.
> Welcome to the forums too.





Mayflowers said:


> Hi Elliespurse, thank you! I went ahead and asked the seller for the pics you specified, and they posted it to the tradesy listing.  I actually just bought the bag, but would you mind looking through the pictures and letting me know your thoughts?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-proenza-ps11-cross-body-bag-black-20573639/


Hi, it looks ok so far, you could post larger pics here when you gets it.


----------



## HauteChyc

Hi, Elliespurse
I'm new here and was wondering if you can you help authenticate this PS1? Thank you!

https://poshmark.com/listing/EUC-Proenza-Schoulder-PS1-Large-58fd6a182fd0b7ac1d115b21


----------



## Elliespurse

HauteChyc said:


> Hi, Elliespurse
> I'm new here and was wondering if you can you help authenticate this PS1? Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/EUC-Proenza-Schoulder-PS1-Large-58fd6a182fd0b7ac1d115b21


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (below the zipper and inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp + larger overall pics.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## HauteChyc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (below the zipper and inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp + larger overall pics.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you for your response. I asked the seller for additional pics and the listing has now been updated with the requested pics.

https://poshmark.com/listing/EUC-Proenza-Schoulder-PS1-Large-58fd6a182fd0b7ac1d115b21


----------



## Elliespurse

HauteChyc said:


> Hi, Elliespurse
> I'm new here and was wondering if you can you help authenticate this PS1? Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/EUC-Proenza-Schoulder-PS1-Large-58fd6a182fd0b7ac1d115b21





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters (below the zipper and inside the pocket) + letters on the fold-over clasp + larger overall pics.
> Welcome to the forums too.





HauteChyc said:


> Thank you for your response. I asked the seller for additional pics and the listing has now been updated with the requested pics.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/EUC-Proenza-Schoulder-PS1-Large-58fd6a182fd0b7ac1d115b21


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## HauteChyc

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Myael26

Hi! Just purchased this bag and it looks amazing and authentic but wanted to double check on here. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/192166953555


----------



## Elliespurse

Myael26 said:


> Hi! Just purchased this bag and it looks amazing and authentic but wanted to double check on here. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192166953555


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi, would you please authenticate this for me? Thanks.

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium suede
Listing number: 122487771595
Seller: dzant
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...771595?hash=item1c84d711cb:g:AW4AAOSwlMFZEmCI


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this for me? Thanks.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium suede
> Listing number: 122487771595
> Seller: dzant
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...771595?hash=item1c84d711cb:g:AW4AAOSwlMFZEmCI


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
The black suede PS1 came with black painted hardware, not brass. Perhaps it's dyed from another color?


----------



## mkri

Hi! Can you please authenticate these PS11's for me? 

Listing number: 371939175215
Seller: damula222
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371939175215?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Listing number: 182564023084
Seller: challeahc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182564023084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

mkri said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate these PS11's for me?
> 
> Listing number: 371939175215
> Seller: damula222
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371939175215?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, this is authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

mkri said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate these PS11's for me?
> Listing number: 182564023084
> Seller: challeahc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182564023084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This is fake.


----------



## FridaRosendal

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this for me? Thanks.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium suede
> Listing number: 122487771595
> Seller: dzant
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...771595?hash=item1c84d711cb:g:AW4AAOSwlMFZEmCI





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
> The black suede PS1 came with black painted hardware, not brass. Perhaps it's dyed from another color?



Hi again,
Thanks for the quick response! Seller says the bag has not been dyed. Here are some additional pictures of the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this for me? Thanks.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium suede
> Listing number: 122487771595
> Seller: dzant
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sch...771595?hash=item1c84d711cb:g:AW4AAOSwlMFZEmCI





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.
> The black suede PS1 came with black painted hardware, not brass. Perhaps it's dyed from another color?





FridaRosendal said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for the quick response! Seller says the bag has not been dyed. Here are some additional pictures of the bag.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
It looks like an early PS1 from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## alla.miss

Dear Elliespurse, could you please have a look at these 2 PS11?
I'm new to PS so would appreciate your help.

1) PS11 medium 
seller kkangpeh1
item 262937548756
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262937548756?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

2) PS11 mini
seller foreverstylez
item 252934999479
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252934999479?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

alla.miss said:


> Dear Elliespurse, could you please have a look at these 2 PS11?
> I'm new to PS so would appreciate your help.
> 
> 1) PS11 medium
> seller kkangpeh1
> item 262937548756
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262937548756?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 2) PS11 mini
> seller foreverstylez
> item 252934999479
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252934999479?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Hi, 1) It's authentic.
2) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the Made in Italy letters inside the bag + backside of the bag.


----------



## alla.miss

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, 1) It's authentic.
> 2) This looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the Made in Italy letters inside the bag + backside of the bag.



Thank you very much! I will ask additional pics of the grey and repost.


----------



## mkri

Elliespurse said:


> This is fake.



Are you 100% sure there is absolutely no way it could be authentic? A friend of mine just bought this bag and was so bummed out to hear it's a fake. The seller claims it was bought in New York in 2013 and is an older version.


----------



## Elliespurse

mkri said:


> Are you 100% sure there is absolutely no way it could be authentic? A friend of mine just bought this bag and was so bummed out to hear it's a fake. The seller claims it was bought in New York in 2013 and is an older version.


Hi, I could do a second assessment but I need more pics, closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and overall pics of the inside mainly + more pics of the hardware.


----------



## PRAE123456

can you authenticate this 
I am thinking about buying from a person I know 
These are the pictures she sent me


----------



## Elliespurse

PRAE123456 said:


> can you authenticate this
> I am thinking about buying from a person I know
> These are the pictures she sent me


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## PRAE123456

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thank you so much! but for the further detailed picture, the seller told me to go see real product myself then i could decide whether i would get it . Any suggestion or tips for spotting ?


----------



## Elliespurse

PRAE123456 said:


> Thank you so much! but for the further detailed picture, the seller told me to go see real product myself then i could decide whether i would get it . Any suggestion or tips for spotting ?


For tips it's just experience following PS for many years, we look at everything in a bag. For full authentication we need minimum closeup pics, that's why I asked for more pics. Btw, the hang-tag seems to be missing in the pics.


----------



## PRAE123456

thankyou! and one more thing. I got this for around 1130 dollars. However, im going to new york this summer. I have checked the retail prices and it was listed at 1780 dollars on the website. Should I wait and buy it my self at the actual store in newyork? do you think there's any chance that I could get it lower than 1130


----------



## Elliespurse

PRAE123456 said:


> thankyou! and one more thing. I got this for around 1130 dollars. However, im going to new york this summer. I have checked the retail prices and it was listed at 1780 dollars on the website. Should I wait and buy it my self at the actual store in newyork? do you think there's any chance that I could get it lower than 1130


I'm not good with prices, buying at one of the PS stores in NYC could be special though.


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!
*Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
*Listing number*: 172571705332
*Seller*:  jk_liquidates
*Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172571705332?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Idaskytt said:


> Hi  Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!
> *Item:* Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
> *Listing number*: 172571705332
> *Seller*:  jk_liquidates
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172571705332?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## PRAE123456

Hello, this what i got for further pics
thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

PRAE123456 said:


> can you authenticate this
> I am thinking about buying from a person I know
> These are the pictures she sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699249
> View attachment 3699250
> View attachment 3699251
> View attachment 3699252
> View attachment 3699253
> View attachment 3699254
> View attachment 3699255
> View attachment 3699249
> View attachment 3699249
> View attachment 3699250
> View attachment 3699251
> View attachment 3699252
> View attachment 3699253
> View attachment 3699254
> View attachment 3699255





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





PRAE123456 said:


> Hello, this what i got for further pics
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700066


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Thriftbagaholic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you


----------



## mkri

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I could do a second assessment but I need more pics, closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and overall pics of the inside mainly + more pics of the hardware.


Thank you so much for agreeing to have a second look, I highly appreaciate it.  These are the 4 pictures recieved from the seller:


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> This is fake.





mkri said:


> Are you 100% sure there is absolutely no way it could be authentic? A friend of mine just bought this bag and was so bummed out to hear it's a fake. The seller claims it was bought in New York in 2013 and is an older version.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I could do a second assessment but I need more pics, closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and overall pics of the inside mainly + more pics of the hardware.





mkri said:


> Thank you so much for agreeing to have a second look, I highly appreaciate it.  These are the 4 pictures recieved from the seller:


Hi and thanks for the pics, they are too small. I'd still like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and overall pics of the inside.
The pics provided has not changed my assessment though.


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,

Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you [emoji4]

Item name: Proenza Schoulder PS1
Item no.: 122499558906
Seller: annpeti0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499558906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SWlife

Elliespurse, just want to tell you how thankful I am for you. You do a valuable service here, and I'm so grateful.


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schoulder PS1
> Item no.: 122499558906
> Seller: annpeti0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499558906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



Thank you for your time [emoji4]

I hope these pictures help.

Regards


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schoulder PS1
> Item no.: 122499558906
> Seller: annpeti0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499558906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





MishaTo said:


> Thank you for your time [emoji4]
> 
> I hope these pictures help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702186
> View attachment 3702188
> View attachment 3702189


Hi, these pics is a fake bag.
It's not the same bag as in the listing.


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics is a fake bag.
> It's not the same bag as in the listing.



Oh Wow, I mixed the bags and thank you so much. I really appreciate your opinion.

I wont get near this bag! I'll try to find the pictures of the one that is listed [emoji4]


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, these pics is a fake bag.
> It's not the same bag as in the listing.



This is the correct pictures [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this bag? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schoulder PS1
> Item no.: 122499558906
> Seller: annpeti0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499558906?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





MishaTo said:


> This is the correct pictures [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702821
> View attachment 3702822
> View attachment 3702823


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you for your time and opinion. I really appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## HauteChyc

Hi, Elliespurse

I received the bag that you authenticated for me. Now that I have the actual bag in person, would you mind taking another look at it for me. Thank you!

http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/HauteChyc/slideshow/Large Red Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

HauteChyc said:


> Hi, Elliespurse
> 
> I received the bag that you authenticated for me. Now that I have the actual bag in person, would you mind taking another look at it for me. Thank you!
> 
> http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/HauteChyc/slideshow/Large Red Proenza Schouler PS1


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## HauteChyc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and it's Gorgeous!  Congrats on your PS1!



Thank you!!!I really appreciate it

Red is my favorite color and it's my first PS1.


----------



## guest19

Hello! Is this a real PS11? Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

guest19 said:


> Hello! Is this a real PS11? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710626
> 
> View attachment 3710628
> View attachment 3710629
> View attachment 3710630
> View attachment 3710632
> View attachment 3710633


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.


----------



## guest19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.



Oh, thank you. Can you tell me what gives it away please?


----------



## Elliespurse

guest19 said:


> Oh, thank you. Can you tell me what gives it away please?


We don't get into details but we look at everything when authenticating, shape, leather, hardware, stamps, lining etc. You would clearly see the difference if you compare to an authentic PS11. We have seen this type of black fake PS11 many times in this thread, it seems to be a lot of them on auction sites.


----------



## guest19

Elliespurse said:


> We don't get into details but we look at everything when authenticating, shape, leather, hardware, stamps, lining etc. You would clearly see the difference if you compare to an authentic PS11. We have seen this type of black fake PS11 many times in this thread, it seems to be a lot of them on auction sites.



Thank you very much, your work here authenticating bags is highly appreaciated


----------



## Carrot13

Hi,
I'm so glad I found this forum!

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Item name: PS1 Leather Tote
Item number: 370937973914
Seller: 3662marina
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schou...3A55081ed715c0aa1301f0db9efffd7f1e%7Ciid%3A16


----------



## Elliespurse

Carrot13 said:


> Hi,
> I'm so glad I found this forum!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Item name: PS1 Leather Tote
> Item number: 370937973914
> Seller: 3662marina
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Leather-Buckled-Flap-Tote-Bag-Satchel-Bronze-Brown-1995-/370937973914?hash=item565da04c9a:g:UXQAAOxy3NBSfbPG&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa0cfb8db-448b-11e7-82c4-74dbd18092d9%7Cparentrq%3A55081ed715c0aa1301f0db9efffd7f1e%7Ciid%3A16


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## Carrot13

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too!



Thank you for the speedy response! And thank you for all the time you take to help authentic bags.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate a PS1 clutch? I notice that there are no rivets on back. Thanks in advance!
Item: proenza schouler ps1 clutch
Listing number:  172698436370
Seller:  yi.bian926_7
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-clutch/172698436370


----------



## Elliespurse

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate a PS1 clutch? I notice that there are no rivets on back. Thanks in advance!
> Item: proenza schouler ps1 clutch
> Listing number:  172698436370
> Seller:  yi.bian926_7
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-clutch/172698436370


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## kwlovegh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Hi, thank you for your reply, I think so.


----------



## Pikajace

Hi there! I'm new to Proenza Schouler bags and would like to ask a few questions. I just purchased a Tiny PS1 from Nordstrom. The serial number from the tag inside of bag doesn't match with the number listed in the authenticity card. Is this considered to be normal that the numbers don't match? I know if this was the case for Chanel handbag, I would have an authenticity issue, but not sure about Proenza Schouler bags. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pikajace said:


> Hi there! I'm new to Proenza Schouler bags and would like to ask a few questions. I just purchased a Tiny PS1 from Nordstrom. The serial number from the tag inside of bag doesn't match with the number listed in the authenticity card. Is this considered to be normal that the numbers don't match? I know if this was the case for Chanel handbag, I would have an authenticity issue, but not sure about Proenza Schouler bags. Thank you in advance for your help!


Hi, yes it's normal for the two numbers to be different. The store selling the PS bag could use the card in case the bag is returned for repair etc, it's a link between the store, card and bag numbers.


----------



## guest19

Could you please have a look at this one for me? Thanks [emoji4]

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152562958481
Item no: 152562958481
Seller: nicnicobedf


----------



## Elliespurse

guest19 said:


> Could you please have a look at this one for me? Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152562958481
> Item no: 152562958481
> Seller: nicnicobedf


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Pikajace

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it's normal for the two numbers to be different. The store selling the PS bag could use the card in case the bag is returned for repair etc, it's a link between the store, card and bag numbers.



Hi there! Thank you so much for your response to my questions. I feel much better that there's no authenticity issue that I need to be worried about.


----------



## Dancasa93

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


 
Hello! I was wondering if you could authenticate this PS11 for me, please? I'm so sorry to reply to your post, I couldn't figure out how to do  a new one.thank you so much in advance !!


----------



## Dancasa93

Hello again! I am so sorry, i'm new to this site. I made the post above, and i was wondering if you could authenticate it for me, please? The tag seems to match up with the style, and I don't see the obviously fake things i've seen on some others....but it was very cheap, and i had never seen this exact color before (Blue degrade on the tag). Thank you so much again!


----------



## Elliespurse

Dancasa93 said:


> View attachment 3722655
> 
> Hello! I was wondering if you could authenticate this PS11 for me, please? I'm so sorry to reply to your post, I couldn't figure out how to do  a new one.thank you so much in advance !!





Dancasa93 said:


> Hello again! I am so sorry, i'm new to this site. I made the post above, and i was wondering if you could authenticate it for me, please? The tag seems to match up with the style, and I don't see the obviously fake things i've seen on some others....but it was very cheap, and i had never seen this exact color before (Blue degrade on the tag). Thank you so much again!


Hi, the pics are a bit blurry but everything looks ok and I would say it's authentic.
We have seen this color before in the forums here.
Welcome to the forums too!


----------



## gardenfoo

Hi elliespurse

You're doing superb job 
I found an old ps1 bag, but im not sure if its authentic because the name inside is fading away.. please take a look

Thank you very much


----------



## gardenfoo

gardenfoo said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> You're doing superb job
> I found an old ps1 bag, but im not sure if its authentic because the name inside is fading away.. please take a look
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

gardenfoo said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> You're doing superb job
> I found an old ps1 bag, but im not sure if its authentic because the name inside is fading away.. please take a look
> 
> Thank you very much





gardenfoo said:


> View attachment 3722829
> View attachment 3722824
> View attachment 3722822
> View attachment 3722822
> View attachment 3722823


Hi, it's authentic.
For some seasons the stamped letters were a bit light, this PS1 is from around 2011-2012.
Btw, Thanks!


----------



## gardenfoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> For some seasons the stamped letters were a bit light, this PS1 is from around 2011-2012.
> Btw, Thanks!




Thank you so much elliespure


----------



## Dancasa93

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit blurry but everything looks ok and I would say it's authentic.
> We have seen this color before in the forums here.
> Welcome to the forums too!


Thank you so so much for your time, ElliespurseI really appreciate it,  I'm just so grateful for your work on this thread !! I've been reading it at work all day!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you help me to see them, thanks in advance!
Item: proenza schouler Purse
Listing number: 112429820286
Seller: finlay041003
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112429820286?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Purse/Wallet
Listing number: 272700391186
Seller: florence7871
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272700391186?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: proenza schouler PS1 Small zip around wallet, orange leather
Listing number: 302326634378
Seller: almac83
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302326634378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you help me to see them, thanks in advance!
> Item: proenza schouler Purse
> Listing number: 112429820286
> Seller: finlay041003
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112429820286?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Purse/Wallet
> Listing number: 272700391186
> Seller: florence7871
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272700391186?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: proenza schouler PS1 Small zip around wallet, orange leather
> Listing number: 302326634378
> Seller: almac83
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302326634378?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, all three are authentic.


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,
Is this authentic?

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 mini noir
Listing no.: 172720100599
Seller: 2014welcome83
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172720100599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 mini noir
> Listing no.: 172720100599
> Seller: 2014welcome83
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172720100599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]


Hi, it's authentic.
This is a PS1 Pouch with the older black painted hardware, the Pouch is a different size from the newer PS1 Mini.


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This is a PS1 Pouch with the older black painted hardware, the Pouch is a different size from the newer PS1 Mini.



Thank you for your prompt reply [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## WENDY315

Hello again ladies, can someone please authenticate this PS1 bag I purchased.  Also, is there a way to tell what year this bag was made?  As always, thank you for your efforts and talent at identifying fake bags


----------



## WENDY315

Hello again ladies, can someone please authenticate the above PS1 bag I purchased. Also, is there a way to tell what year this bag was made? As always, thank you for your efforts and talent at identifying fake bags


----------



## Elliespurse

WENDY315 said:


> Hello again ladies, can someone please authenticate the above PS1 bag I purchased. Also, is there a way to tell what year this bag was made? As always, thank you for your efforts and talent at identifying fake bags





WENDY315 said:


> View attachment 3727917
> View attachment 3727918
> View attachment 3727918
> View attachment 3727919
> View attachment 3727921
> View attachment 3727923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again ladies, can someone please authenticate this PS1 bag I purchased.  Also, is there a way to tell what year this bag was made?  As always, thank you for your efforts and talent at identifying fake bags


Hi, it's authentic.
It's made from fall 2013 up to current season.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## WENDY315

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's made from fall 2013 up to current season.
> and Congrats on your PS1


Thanks so much.  I always feel much better after the "experts" give me approval of my purchase.  Anywhere from 2013 to current.  That covers a lot of years! I appreciate your input, as always.  I have an older PS1 that is on its last leg.  I assume I will have the same issues (hang tag fell off, clasp on front of bag broke off, etc).


----------



## Elliespurse

WENDY315 said:


> Thanks so much.  I always feel much better after the "experts" give me approval of my purchase.  Anywhere from 2013 to current.  That covers a lot of years! I appreciate your input, as always.  I have an older PS1 that is on its last leg.  I assume I will have the same issues (hang tag fell off, clasp on front of bag broke off, etc).


I think one clue for the season is some stores sell a lot of bags and the stock is probably from later years. Did you get a plastic authentication card with the bag? For the hang-tag PS attached it permanently to the bag hardware after customer feedback so I hope it will be ok.


----------



## WENDY315

WENDY315 said:


> Thanks so much.  I always feel much better after the "experts" give me approval of my purchase.  Anywhere from 2013 to current.  That covers a lot of years! I appreciate your input, as always





Elliespurse said:


> I think one clue for the season is some stores sell a lot of bags and the stock is probably from later years. Did you get a plastic authentication card with the bag? For the hang-tag PS attached it permanently to the bag hardware after customer feedback so I hope it will be ok.


No authentication card.  I think I will get the hang tag permanently sautered on this time since the new one is attached the same way my older one was.  I don't want to loose it again.  Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone please tell me what is the name of this colour? TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Luppy said:


> Can someone please tell me what is the name of this colour? TIA!


Hi, this bag is fake so the color is unknown.
p.s. moved your post here.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello lovely ladies! Can someone please help to authenticate this? Im new to proenza. Would really appreciate it. Tia

Item: ps1 large
Seller: private

I think this is one of their first release coz of theres no numer code on the tab? Or its fake


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Oh i forgot to mention the broken metal tag


----------



## Elliespurse

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Can someone please help to authenticate this? Im new to proenza. Would really appreciate it. Tia
> 
> Item: ps1 large
> Seller: private
> 
> I think this is one of their first release coz of theres no numer code on the tab? Or its fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731470
> View attachment 3731471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731461
> View attachment 3731456
> View attachment 3731452
> View attachment 3731459
> View attachment 3731454
> View attachment 3731455
> View attachment 3731458





iwasborn2shop said:


> Oh i forgot to mention the broken metal tag


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this bag is fake so the color is unknown.
> p.s. moved your post here.



Oh my, thank you for your help!


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, 
May you help me authenticate this bag? 
PS1 Medium -- Veruca Salt
Item # 183204
http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-veruca-salt-183204

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

nayohhme said:


> Hi,
> May you help me authenticate this bag?
> PS1 Medium -- Veruca Salt
> Item # 183204
> http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-veruca-salt-183204
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## nayohhme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!! I went for it! AH!


----------



## Luca9

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...ther-ps1-satchel-nude-21080230/?tref=category
I'm looking at purchasing this, looks authentic? but it doesn't have Proenza Schouler Tag. Is that normal?


----------



## Luca9

Elliespurse said:


> I think one clue for the season is some stores sell a lot of bags and the stock is probably from later years. Did you get a plastic authentication card with the bag? For the hang-tag PS attached it permanently to the bag hardware after customer feedback so I hope it will be ok.



https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...ther-ps1-satchel-nude-21080230/?tref=category
Hi I'm new to this forum. I'm looking at purchasing this bag but it doesn't look like it has a PS hang tag. Does it mean its a fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

Luca9 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...ther-ps1-satchel-nude-21080230/?tref=category
> I'm looking at purchasing this, looks authentic? but it doesn't have Proenza Schouler Tag. Is that normal?





Luca9 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...ther-ps1-satchel-nude-21080230/?tref=category
> Hi I'm new to this forum. I'm looking at purchasing this bag but it doesn't look like it has a PS hang tag. Does it mean its a fake?


Hi, it's authentic.
I actually see the hang-tag hardware rings in the 5th pic from the last, it looks like the hang-tag is inside the bag in this pic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Luca9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> I actually see the hang-tag hardware rings in the 5th pic from the last, it looks like the hang-tag is inside the bag in this pic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## rebeccachiam

Hi there , 

Could you tell me if this real ?


----------



## Luca9

rebeccachiam said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Could you tell me if this real ?


 Hi Rebecca, 
You need to follow Ellie's (Elliespurse) thread, Im new too, and I'm no expert. She can advise you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi @rebeccachiam post a link or pics we can check.


----------



## rebeccachiam

Hi Elliespurse ,

Here the pic
Cool find: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 for S$680 http://carousell.com/p/111517487


----------



## Elliespurse

rebeccachiam said:


> Hi Elliespurse ,
> 
> Here the pic
> Cool find: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 for S$680 http://carousell.com/p/111517487


Hi, everything looks ok, but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## rebeccachiam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok, but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.








￼


----------



## finer_woman

Hi I recently purchased two xlarge from TheRealReal and I'm just noticing the details are different from my large. Can anyone verify?





No engraving on zippers


----------



## rebeccachiam

rebeccachiam said:


> ￼


Trying upload pic but file to big , Hope you view the pic


----------



## Elliespurse

rebeccachiam said:


> Trying upload pic but file to big , Hope you view the pic


Hi, I can't see it. - Hope you can upload a smaller (email it to yourself?).


----------



## Elliespurse

finer_woman said:


> Hi I recently purchased two xlarge from TheRealReal and I'm just noticing the details are different from my large. Can anyone verify?
> 
> View attachment 3738356
> View attachment 3738357
> View attachment 3738358
> 
> No engraving on zippers
> View attachment 3738359
> View attachment 3738360
> View attachment 3738361
> View attachment 3738362


Hi, PS removed the old logo in Fall 2013, no logo anywhere, zippers etc. The triangle print lining replaced the older one.
It looks like the green PS1 is from Fall 2013 (the Oahu color?).


----------



## finer_woman

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, PS removed the old logo in Fall 2013, no logo anywhere, zippers etc. The triangle print lining replaced the older one.
> It looks like the green PS1 is from Fall 2013 (the Oahu color?).



Thank you! I didn't even think to check the details until I just came across this thread.


----------



## rebeccachiam

rebeccachiam said:


>


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I can't see the pic


----------



## rebeccachiam

Here the pic


----------



## Elliespurse

rebeccachiam said:


> Hi Elliespurse ,
> 
> Here the pic
> Cool find: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 for S$680 http://carousell.com/p/111517487





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok, but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.





rebeccachiam said:


> Here the pic


Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## rebeccachiam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


Thank you so much ! Appreciate elliespurse


----------



## superdang

Hi Elliespurse!  Bought this PS11 mini classic linosa from Farfetch (through store in Italy), can you please authenticate this? The serial number in the tag inside the inside pocket doesn't match the authenticity card, is that normal? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

superdang said:


> Hi Elliespurse!  Bought this PS11 mini classic linosa from Farfetch (through store in Italy), can you please authenticate this? The serial number in the tag inside the inside pocket doesn't match the authenticity card, is that normal? Thanks
> View attachment 3739958
> View attachment 3739959
> View attachment 3739960
> View attachment 3739961
> View attachment 3739962
> View attachment 3739963
> View attachment 3739964
> View attachment 3739958
> View attachment 3739959
> View attachment 3739960
> View attachment 3739961
> View attachment 3739962
> View attachment 3739963
> View attachment 3739964
> View attachment 3739965
> View attachment 3739966
> View attachment 3739967


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS11 
The numbers on the tag and authenticity card often doesn't match, the store may keep a record of the numbers for future repairs etc though.


----------



## superdang

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS11
> The numbers on the tag and authenticity card often doesn't match, the store may keep a record of the numbers for future repairs etc though.


Thank you so much Elliespurse for the quick reply  I hope you have a nice day!


----------



## Pursehunter11

Just bought this... I'm SO in doubt of it's rel or fake??? The leather smells like leather, but the hardware it not signed(as the old model of PS)??? I only got an old one, so I never hold a new.. Help please.... Bought it on Ebay.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursehunter11 said:


> Just bought this... I'm SO in doubt of it's rel or fake??? The leather smells like leather, but the hardware it not signed(as the old model of PS)??? I only got an old one, so I never hold a new.. Help please.... Bought it on Ebay.


Hi, it's authentic.
PS removed the old logo for Fall 2013, no logo anywhere, on zippers etc. The triangle print lining replaced the older one too.
Congrats on your new PS1


----------



## Pursehunter11

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> PS removed the old logo for Fall 2013, no logo anywhere, on zippers etc. The triangle print lining replaced the older one too.
> Congrats on your new PS1



OMG !! I'm so happy - thank you so much for the quick reply. I'm so eased!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item:* Proenza Schouler Large PS1 handbag
*Listing number*: 172746065928
*Seller:* whatwithwinter
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172746065928
*Comments:* Dear PS authenticators, 
I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate this PS1 bag please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item:* Proenza Schouler Large PS1 handbag
> *Listing number*: 172746065928
> *Seller:* whatwithwinter
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172746065928
> *Comments:* Dear PS authenticators,
> I would be so grateful if you could help authenticate this PS1 bag please! Thank you in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be the Fall 2012 Purple Rain color.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It could be the Fall 2012 Purple Rain color.



Thank you so much Elliespurse!  Much much appreciated!


----------



## DorkVader

Item Name: PS1 Tiny
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-black-172667
Seller: Fashionphile
Comments: Hi all, new user here. I am really interested in purchasing a used black PS1 tiny purse. I am not familiar with this website or in spotting authentic from fake. Can someone authenticate the purse in the above link for me? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

DorkVader said:


> Item Name: PS1 Tiny
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-black-172667
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Comments: Hi all, new user here. I am really interested in purchasing a used black PS1 tiny purse. I am not familiar with this website or in spotting authentic from fake. Can someone authenticate the purse in the above link for me? Thanks!


Hi, it's authentic.
This PS1 is from Fall 2013 season.


----------



## DorkVader

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This PS1 is from Fall 2013 season.


Thank you so much! Just made my purchase. I have been wanting this bag for years and finally decided to buy it for myself as a college graduation gift. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## SWlife

DorkVader said:


> Thank you so much! Just made my purchase. I have been wanting this bag for years and finally decided to buy it for myself as a college graduation gift. Can't wait for it to get here.



Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## DorkVader

gacats said:


> Congrats on your graduation!


Thank you!!


----------



## SWlife

DorkVader said:


> Thank you!!



Oh my gosh! I love your name! DorkVader! Wonderful!


----------



## quarterlifecrisis

Hi, new to this forum.
Can someone help authenticate this bag for me? 
Also, I purchased it as "new;" the photos don't really show but the suede is quite nappy and a tiny bit faded in patches.  Is this normal for light wear on suede PS's or should I assume it is well worn? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

quarterlifecrisis said:


> Hi, new to this forum.
> Can someone help authenticate this bag for me?
> Also, I purchased it as "new;" the photos don't really show but the suede is quite nappy and a tiny bit faded in patches.  Is this normal for light wear on suede PS's or should I assume it is well worn?
> Thank you!!
> View attachment 3755226
> View attachment 3755227
> View attachment 3755228
> View attachment 3755229
> View attachment 3755230
> View attachment 3755231
> View attachment 3755232


Hi, it's authentic.
For the condition it's could be this dual color style, the single color suede usually holds up well.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## tundra555

hello ... is this one authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-Satchel-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-Black-1-695-Sale/162585105132?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=2743d82d3d8e4eecb043b2dd253e19f6&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=172755041541
and this one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112463518143

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

tundra555 said:


> hello ... is this one authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-Satchel-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-Black-1-695-Sale/162585105132?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=2743d82d3d8e4eecb043b2dd253e19f6&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=172755041541
> and this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112463518143
> 
> thanks


Hi, both are authentic.
The first PS1 is from 2010-2011 and the last is from 2012.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## tundra555

thank you so much. Appreciate it. PS is always one of my dream bags.  I bought Balen, mansur gavriel, and prada before. Time to get a new baby.


----------



## tundra555

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both are authentic.
> The first PS1 is from 2010-2011 and the last is from 2012.
> Welcome to the forums too.


thank you


----------



## tundra555

Thank you for your help but I've just decided to go with the PEPE in Large because it is on sale on the website hehe!  great deal i think https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-h00003-l001e-1.html?color=Pepe


----------



## MishaTo

Dear Elliespurse

Can you have a look at this PS11 for me? Thank you [emoji8]

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 cross body bag
Seller: mycoutureheaven79
Listing no.: 142417789092
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142417789092?redirect=mobile


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Dear Elliespurse
> 
> Can you have a look at this PS11 for me? Thank you [emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS11 cross body bag
> Seller: mycoutureheaven79
> Listing no.: 142417789092
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142417789092?redirect=mobile


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## MishaTo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much for your quick reply. You're a gem [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hi Ellie,

This is sort of a twofold authentication question. I purchased this Keep All bag from The Real Real...

1. The bag: It's stamped as a sample, which was not put in the listing, so I didn't realize that before purchase. The most obvious differences between this sample bag and my other Keep Alls is that the handles are several inches shorter - it's definitely more of a "hand" bag - and the outer label embossing is imperfect. I don't have too much doubt on authenticity, but wanted to run it by you for peace of mind. 


2. The leather: So, another odd thing is that TRR had the bag listed as croc *embossed* suede... But as far as I can tell, I'm almost positive it's actual [sueded] crocodile. I know it might be hard to gauge via photo, but what's your take? Have you ever come across another similarly odd sample? 

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

kerryisntreal said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> This is sort of a twofold authentication question. I purchased this Keep All bag from The Real Real...
> 
> 1. The bag: It's stamped as a sample, which was not put in the listing, so I didn't realize that before purchase. The most obvious differences between this sample bag and my other Keep Alls is that the handles are several inches shorter - it's definitely more of a "hand" bag - and the outer label embossing is imperfect. I don't have too much doubt on authenticity, but wanted to run it by you for peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 2. The leather: So, another odd thing is that TRR had the bag listed as croc *embossed* suede... But as far as I can tell, I'm almost positive it's actual [sueded] crocodile. I know it might be hard to gauge via photo, but what's your take? Have you ever come across another similarly odd sample?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 3768892
> 
> View attachment 3768893
> 
> View attachment 3768894
> 
> View attachment 3768895
> 
> View attachment 3768896
> 
> View attachment 3768897
> 
> View attachment 3768898
> 
> View attachment 3768899
> 
> View attachment 3768902


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
We have seen several bags with the sample marking in this thread, so it looks ok. Perhaps the shorter handles could have been a test for the PS1 Travel bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-travel-bag-reference-thread.693298/ Or just meant to be a luxurious handheld style.

Yes the leather looks like sueded croc! The silver hardware is also in line with the exotic PS bags, see: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673895/

Congrats on this rare PS1!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.
> We have seen several bags with the sample marking in this thread, so it looks ok. Perhaps the shorter handles could have been a test for the PS1 Travel bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-travel-bag-reference-thread.693298/ Or just meant to be a luxurious handheld style.
> 
> Yes the leather looks like sueded croc! The silver hardware is also in line with the exotic PS bags, see: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673895/
> 
> Congrats on this rare PS1!  It's gorgeous!



Thanks much!!! [emoji846][emoji854]


----------



## Mindmindy

Could you please verify the authentication of this PS1?
Help me please.


----------



## Mindmindy




----------



## Elliespurse

Mindmindy said:


> Could you please verify the authenicity of this PS1?
> Help me please.
> View attachment 3770774
> 
> View attachment 3770751
> View attachment 3770752
> View attachment 3770753
> View attachment 3770754
> View attachment 3770756
> View attachment 3770757
> View attachment 3770758
> View attachment 3770759
> View attachment 3770775





Mindmindy said:


> View attachment 3770780
> View attachment 3770778
> View attachment 3770779


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Mindmindy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you very much.


----------



## barskin

I just received this PS1 from the RealReal, so I guess I should feel pretty confident. However, it has some differences from the usual bag, like leather lining and no zipper pouch on the back. The leather is a beautiful smooth blue, with trim and backing of a beigy grey.


----------



## Elliespurse

barskin said:


> I just received this PS1 from the RealReal, so I guess I should feel pretty confident. However, it has some differences from the usual bag, like leather lining and no zipper pouch on the back. The leather is a beautiful smooth blue, with trim and backing of a beigy grey.


Hi, it's authentic.

It's the more luxurious Double Sided leather PS1, it had the wood inlays on the hardware and fewer pockets, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-4
It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## barskin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> It's the more luxurious Double Sided leather PS1, it had the wood inlays on the hardware and fewer pockets, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-4
> It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you so much! I love it.


----------



## Mindmindy

Pls authenticate this green proenza


----------



## Elliespurse

Mindmindy said:


> Pls authenticate this green proenza
> 
> View attachment 3772744
> View attachment 3772745
> View attachment 3772746
> View attachment 3772747
> View attachment 3772748
> View attachment 3772749
> View attachment 3772750
> View attachment 3772751
> View attachment 3772752


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the pocket.


----------



## Mindmindy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the pocket.



Some more pics, sorry for late reply.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mindmindy said:


> Pls authenticate this green proenza
> 
> View attachment 3772744
> View attachment 3772745
> View attachment 3772746
> View attachment 3772747
> View attachment 3772748
> View attachment 3772749
> View attachment 3772750
> View attachment 3772751
> View attachment 3772752





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the pocket.





Mindmindy said:


> Some more pics, sorry for late reply.
> View attachment 3775295
> View attachment 3775297
> View attachment 3775298
> View attachment 3775299
> View attachment 3775300
> View attachment 3775301
> View attachment 3775302


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## DNA88

Hello everyone
My first post ever on this forum! I was wondering if you could please help me authenticate this beautiful Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

DNA88 said:


> Hello everyone
> My first post ever on this forum! I was wondering if you could please help me authenticate this beautiful Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag. Thank you


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Blueberry.man

Hello. Wanted to triple check here to see if this is good to go.


----------



## Blueberry.man

More pics


----------



## Blueberry.man

Another.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry.man said:


> Hello. Wanted to triple check here to see if this is good to go.





Blueberry.man said:


> More pics





Blueberry.man said:


> Another.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Blueberry.man

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks for your quick response. I appreciate it.


----------



## WENDY315

Happy Friday!  I need an opinion whether this is authentic, I think it is, but a need this forum's expertise! This is a PS1 large pepe.  It is a dark charcoal.  Not sure if I love it.  I have a black PS1 large and a black PS1 large tote.  So, please let me have your opinion as to authenticity, pepe color and what year/season this bag is.  Thanks so much!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3778860
View attachment 3778861
View attachment 3778860
View attachment 3778861


----------



## WENDY315

More pics.  Some pics I took next to my PS1 in black, some with flash and without.


----------



## Elliespurse

WENDY315 said:


> Happy Friday!  I need an opinion whether this is authentic, I think it is, but a need this forum's expertise! This is a PS1 large pepe.  It is a dark charcoal.  Not sure if I love it.  I have a black PS1 large and a black PS1 large tote.  So, please let me have your opinion as to authenticity, pepe color and what year/season this bag is.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778860
> View attachment 3778861
> View attachment 3778860
> View attachment 3778861





WENDY315 said:


> More pics.  Some pics I took next to my PS1 in black, some with flash and without.


Hi, it's authentic.
The Pepe color was out for Fall 2015 season, it's a darker fall/winter color.


----------



## WENDY315

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The Pepe color was out for Fall 2015 season, it's a darker fall/winter color.


Thanks so much!


----------



## TSquared2

Hi Ladies,
Have been lusting over a PS1 in the Tiny size and saddle colour for the longest time, and one just appeared on eBay!
Would love for it to be authenticated

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Saddle
Listing number: 192260840070
Seller: gracle-760
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...%3A8dffef4615d0aa46817b73a5ffff06a1%7Ciid%3A1

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Have been lusting over a PS1 in the Tiny size and saddle colour for the longest time, and one just appeared on eBay!
> Would love for it to be authenticated
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Saddle
> Listing number: 192260840070
> Seller: gracle-760
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Saddle/192260840070?_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=c6d1663d87484647b1522a65b707d2b0&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=192260840070&_trkparms=pageci%3Af0fd7c20-744c-11e7-baa8-74dbd1803f9d%7Cparentrq%3A8dffef4615d0aa46817b73a5ffff06a1%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Idaskytt

Hi  could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!
Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium
Seller: me
Information: I bought this bag some time ago, but I have decided to sell it, and the buyer asked me if I could have the bag authenticated in here.


----------



## TSquared2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



Hi, 

The seller has added more photos to the listing including the clasp 

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/192260840070?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Elliespurse

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Have been lusting over a PS1 in the Tiny size and saddle colour for the longest time, and one just appeared on eBay!
> Would love for it to be authenticated
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny Saddle
> Listing number: 192260840070
> Seller: gracle-760
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Saddle/192260840070?_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=c6d1663d87484647b1522a65b707d2b0&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=192260840070&_trkparms=pageci%3Af0fd7c20-744c-11e7-baa8-74dbd1803f9d%7Cparentrq%3A8dffef4615d0aa46817b73a5ffff06a1%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





TSquared2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The seller has added more photos to the listing including the clasp
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/192260840070?_mwBanner=1


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Idaskytt said:


> Hi  could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!
> Item: proenza schouler ps1 medium
> Seller: me
> Information: I bought this bag some time ago, but I have decided to sell it, and the buyer asked me if I could have the bag authenticated in here.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Signe Søder

Can anybody authenticate this PS11 Classic bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Signe Søder said:


> Can anybody authenticate this PS11 Classic bag. Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3780501
> View attachment 3780502
> View attachment 3780503
> View attachment 3780504
> View attachment 3780505
> View attachment 3780506
> View attachment 3780507
> View attachment 3780508
> View attachment 3780509
> View attachment 3780510


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Neringa

Hello, i need to now it bag authentic? If need more foto, please write. Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Neringa said:


> Hello, i need to now it bag authentic? If need more foto, please write. Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the Extra Large PS1 size.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Norway1992

Hi!

I was wondering if someone in here would be so kind and assist me on authenticating the PS11 in the pictures attached. I have requested the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and authentication card of the bag, but am still awaiting her reply. Meanwhile I figured I'd check if it is still possible to say whether it is the real deal or if it is a fake. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Norway1992 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if someone in here would be so kind and assist me on authenticating the PS11 in the pictures attached. I have requested the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and authentication card of the bag, but am still awaiting her reply. Meanwhile I figured I'd check if it is still possible to say whether it is the real deal or if it is a fake.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag. The should be a cloth tag inside the bag too.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## TSquared2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thanks so much for you help


----------



## Norway1992

Hi!
I was wondering if someone in here would be so kind and assist me on authenticating the PS11 in the pictures attached. I have requested the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and authentication card of the bag, but am still awaiting her reply. Meanwhile I figured I'd check if it is still possible to say whether it is the real deal or if it is a fake. 

Thank you very much in Advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Norway1992 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if someone in here would be so kind and assist me on authenticating the PS11 in the pictures attached. I have requested the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and authentication card of the bag, but am still awaiting her reply. Meanwhile I figured I'd check if it is still possible to say whether it is the real deal or if it is a fake.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters under the flap and Made in Italy inside the bag. The should be a cloth tag inside the bag too.
> Welcome to the forums!





Norway1992 said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if someone in here would be so kind and assist me on authenticating the PS11 in the pictures attached. I have requested the seller to provide me with pictures of the serial number and authentication card of the bag, but am still awaiting her reply. Meanwhile I figured I'd check if it is still possible to say whether it is the real deal or if it is a fake.
> 
> Thank you very much in Advance


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, could I have some help authenticating this blue medium PS1?

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Royal Blue Satchel Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Item number: 201987851083
Seller: luxesellla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=item2f076a034b:g:AdAAAOSwEH9ZaRl1&rmvSB=true

The pictures are all on the ebay link, but if I need to post them on here I can. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

maianh_96 said:


> Hello, could I have some help authenticating this blue medium PS1?
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium, Royal Blue Satchel Crossbody Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 201987851083
> Seller: luxesellla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sch...=item2f076a034b:g:AdAAAOSwEH9ZaRl1&rmvSB=true
> 
> The pictures are all on the ebay link, but if I need to post them on here I can. Thank you in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## maianh_96

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## maianh_96

Sorry I have one more, couldn't decide on which color!
Item name: Proenza Medium Ps1 Blue Messenger Bag
Item number: 21775320
Seller: Ruoqiao F.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-messenger-bag-blue-21775320/

Thank you again!


----------



## franzibw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it's normal for the two numbers to be different. The store selling the PS bag could use the card in case the bag is returned for repair etc, it's a link between the store, card and bag numbers.



Hi there... I've got another question: How can I tell if I have the right authenticity card in my bag? Can I calculate the right number of the card somehow? I think I maybe switched out two cards in the store where I closely looked at different bags when trying to decide. Now I'm not sure about having the right Card, and this might also be a problem for the buyer of the other bag!


----------



## AWANG

Hi there! I was wondering if someone can authenticate this bag for me? I got it on reebonz for a too good to be true price, and wanted to make sure its authentic! 

Oh and I haven't peeled or took any of the tags off, thats why there is a blue coating at the front of the bag.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

maianh_96 said:


> Sorry I have one more, couldn't decide on which color!
> Item name: Proenza Medium Ps1 Blue Messenger Bag
> Item number: 21775320
> Seller: Ruoqiao F.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-messenger-bag-blue-21775320/
> 
> Thank you again!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

franzibw said:


> Hi there... I've got another question: How can I tell if I have the right authenticity card in my bag? Can I calculate the right number of the card somehow? I think I maybe switched out two cards in the store where I closely looked at different bags when trying to decide. Now I'm not sure about having the right Card, and this might also be a problem for the buyer of the other bag!


Hi, I think the card numbers may be random. The store has the connection and PS sends them the cards. It's a bullet proof system to fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

AWANG said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if someone can authenticate this bag for me? I got it on reebonz for a too good to be true price, and wanted to make sure its authentic!
> 
> Oh and I haven't peeled or took any of the tags off, thats why there is a blue coating at the front of the bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3784097
> View attachment 3784098
> View attachment 3784099
> View attachment 3784100
> View attachment 3784101
> View attachment 3784102


Hi everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper).


----------



## franzibw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think the card numbers may be random. The store has the connection and PS sends them the cards. It's a bullet proof system to fake.


Thanks... I will ask the staff of the Shop...


----------



## AWANG

Elliespurse said:


> Hi everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper).


HI Ellie!!

Thanks so much for the quick response! You're the best! 

Here's the photo:


----------



## Elliespurse

AWANG said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if someone can authenticate this bag for me? I got it on reebonz for a too good to be true price, and wanted to make sure its authentic!
> 
> Oh and I haven't peeled or took any of the tags off, thats why there is a blue coating at the front of the bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3784097
> View attachment 3784098
> View attachment 3784099
> View attachment 3784100
> View attachment 3784101
> View attachment 3784102





Elliespurse said:


> Hi everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper).





AWANG said:


> HI Ellie!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the quick response! You're the best!
> 
> Here's the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784461


Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Avesterp

I need help to find out wether this bag is authentic or not  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272783975109


----------



## inidini

Hello, may I ask help to authenticate my ps1 smoke leather medium size? I got it from Reebonz, but i feel the leather is too thick and heavy. I have ps1 midnight pouch and it is much lighter and the leather feels thinner.Do let me know if you need more photos. Many thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

inidini said:


> Hello, may I ask help to authenticate my ps1 smoke leather medium size? I got it from Reebonz, but i feel the leather is too thick and heavy. I have ps1 midnight pouch and it is much lighter and the leather feels thinner.Do let me know if you need more photos. Many thanks.


Hi, it's authentic.
The leather is calf which is a bit thicker than lamb in your Pouch. PS made more bags lately in calf leather because it holds up better. The older PS1:s were all lamb, soft thin leather.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Elliespurse

Avesterp said:


> I need help to find out wether this bag is authentic or not
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272783975109


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside side the bag and inside the pocket.


----------



## inidini

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The leather is calf which is a bit thicker than lamb in your Pouch. PS made more bags lately in calf leather because it holds up better. The older PS1:s were all lamb, soft thin leather.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you very much for your prompt reply, Ellie! I'm happy and relieved that the bag is authentic ☺️☺️ But also felt a bit dissapointed to know it's calf leather They mentioned it's lambskin on the description, so I was expecting the soft thin slouchy bag. Nonetheless, hopefully it will be softer and slouchy once I use it over the time. ☺️☺️☺️

Many thanks again, Ellie!


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Can anyone tell me if this one is authentic, thank u very much! https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-taske/53500504


----------



## Elliespurse

Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Can anyone tell me if this one is authentic, thank u very much! https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-taske/53500504
> View attachment 3788616
> View attachment 3788614


Hi, I would like to see more pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters (inside the bag and inside the pocket) + closeup pics of the strap hardware.
It's the Extra Large size, not the smaller Large. It's an older bag.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Here are some more pictures, where you can see the inside


----------



## Elliespurse

Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Can anyone tell me if this one is authentic, thank u very much! https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-taske/53500504
> View attachment 3788616
> View attachment 3788614





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I would like to see more pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters (inside the bag and inside the pocket) + closeup pics of the strap hardware.
> It's the Extra Large size, not the smaller Large. It's an older bag.
> Welcome to the forums.





Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Here are some more pictures, where you can see the inside


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
It looks like a PS1 in Feldspar  color from Spring 2011.


----------



## Shin1120

Hello, would you please check if this is authentic? Thank you !


----------



## Elliespurse

Shin1120 said:


> Hello, would you please check if this is authentic? Thank you !


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Shin1120

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you !!


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, sorry I keep changing my mind on the shade of blue I'm looking for I know this is my third one 
Thank you so much again!
p.s. she said she got it originally authenticated here on the purse forum? I didn't know how exactly to search for proof though.

Item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in Midnight
Seller: mollylope
Links (there are two with additional pics): 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-Large-PS1-in-Midnight-597dfaeabf6df5fd190b1138
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-Large-PS1-5973c8d8fbf6f94bae02316d


----------



## Elliespurse

maianh_96 said:


> Hello, sorry I keep changing my mind on the shade of blue I'm looking for I know this is my third one
> Thank you so much again!
> p.s. she said she got it originally authenticated here on the purse forum? I didn't know how exactly to search for proof though.
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in Midnight
> Seller: mollylope
> Links (there are two with additional pics):
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-Large-PS1-in-Midnight-597dfaeabf6df5fd190b1138
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-Large-PS1-5973c8d8fbf6f94bae02316d


Hi, it's authentic.
No problems, just keep posting.


----------



## lilidenoir

Hello, would it be possible to authenticate this bag? It's a PS11 mini, I bought it pre-loved, it looks good, but I am nervous, because there is neither authenticity cad, nor a tag with a serial number sewn inside.


----------



## Elliespurse

lilidenoir said:


> View attachment 3796847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, would it be possible to authenticate this bag? It's a PS11 mini, I bought it pre-loved, it looks good, but I am nervous, because there is neither authenticity cad, nor a tag with a serial number sewn inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796843
> View attachment 3796844
> View attachment 3796845
> View attachment 3796846


Hi, it's authentic.
Some PS11 didn't have the tag/card, especially around fall 2013 to 2015 when they started adding these.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## jayjay09

Hi all, first time poster in this forum ( used to be a Mulberry girl). Recently purchased my 1st PS1 bag on eBay and it looked great but now that I have it I'm concerned about the tag inside the pocket.  It's stitched along the bottom and has no number stamp underneath. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
  Would love it if someone could have a look.  Thankyou


----------



## Elliespurse

jayjay09 said:


> Hi all, first time poster in this forum ( used to be a Mulberry girl). Recently purchased my 1st PS1 bag on eBay and it looked great but now that I have it I'm concerned about the tag inside the pocket.  It's stitched along the bottom and has no number stamp underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798471
> View attachment 3798472
> View attachment 3798473
> View attachment 3798474
> View attachment 3798475
> View attachment 3798476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love it if someone could have a look.  Thankyou


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
I hope you can get your money back.

It's fake because of a large number of reasons, but not because of the tag-bottom-stitch or missing stamp on the tag backside.
(PS1 before 2011 had tag-bottom-stitch and missing stamp on the tag backside)


----------



## jayjay09

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> I hope you can get your money back.
> 
> It's fake because of a large number of reasons, but not because of the tag-bottom-stitch or missing stamp on the tag backside.
> (PS1 before 2011 had tag-bottom-stitch and missing stamp on the tag backside)



Thanks for you quick reply. I'll get eBay into it.  Next time I'll check First!!


----------



## Malumbra

Hi Everyone,

Need help authenticating the below item. Sorry there are no photos - I don't know how to save them from vestiaire. Thanks so much!

Item: PS Hex
Listing number: 4233040
Seller: Priscilla
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-proenza-schouler-handbag-4233040.shtml
Comments: I'm pretty sure it's real because I doubt there are that many fake Hex bags out there, but wanted to check!


----------



## Elliespurse

Malumbra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need help authenticating the below item. Sorry there are no photos - I don't know how to save them from vestiaire. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: PS Hex
> Listing number: 4233040
> Seller: Priscilla
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-proenza-schouler-handbag-4233040.shtml
> Comments: I'm pretty sure it's real because I doubt there are that many fake Hex bags out there, but wanted to check!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters (on the pouch and on the bag or in the bag).
It's the first Hex bag posted in this thread.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum
Can you help me with this on Vestiaire?  It's ps1 medium python according to the seller. Thanks 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...n-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-4376513.shtml#


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me with this on Vestiaire?  It's ps1 medium python according to the seller. Thanks
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...n-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-4376513.shtml#


Hi, it's authentic.
It's real python, the linings looks like a mix of plain inside the bag and triangle print inside the pocket.


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's real python, the linings looks like a mix of plain inside the bag and triangle print inside the pocket.



Thanks Ellie 
Isn't it a very good price then?


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Thanks Ellie
> Isn't it a very good price then?


Thanks, the price looks ok and it's a newer bag (or perhaps refurbished by PS).


----------



## jayjay09

Ok bombed out on my first one ( which I'm getting my money back for), so wanting to check before I buy this time.
Can you please let me know what you think of this one
Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
Seller : Amandashopalot
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-...d=272810985659&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

jayjay09 said:


> Ok bombed out on my first one ( which I'm getting my money back for), so wanting to check before I buy this time.
> Can you please let me know what you think of this one
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller : Amandashopalot
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-authentic/152639994910?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=d0eb214147ab498b832bc4df460777f1&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=272810985659&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thanks


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Hope you can help me. Really need your expertise. 

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
Seller: Cindy
A friend is selling this. She swears it's authentic but I just want to be sure before I buy since she bought it in Japan. A red flag i noticed is there is no code at the back and the font of Proenza Schouler is thicker than usual on the bag tag.


----------



## Elliespurse

oceanhymn said:


> Hi. Hope you can help me. Really need your expertise.
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 medium
> Seller: Cindy
> A friend is selling this. She swears it's authentic but I just want to be sure before I buy since she bought it in Japan. A red flag i noticed is there is no code at the back and the font of Proenza Schouler is thicker than usual on the bag tag.


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

(the early PS1 had no code on the back so it's not this)


----------



## oceanhymn

Thank you so much. Now, just have to tell her the bad news.


----------



## jayjay09

jayjay09 said:


> Ok bombed out on my first one ( which I'm getting my money back for), so wanting to check before I buy this time.
> Can you please let me know what you think of this one
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller : Amandashopalot
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-authentic/152639994910?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=d0eb214147ab498b832bc4df460777f1&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=272810985659&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.



Seller has sent me more pics.  They are a little blurry though as they came to me as thumbnail size. Hope they are enough.  Also would love to know colour approx year.
Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

jayjay09 said:


> Ok bombed out on my first one ( which I'm getting my money back for), so wanting to check before I buy this time.
> Can you please let me know what you think of this one
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium
> Seller : Amandashopalot
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-authentic/152639994910?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=d0eb214147ab498b832bc4df460777f1&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=272810985659&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thanks





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab inside the pocket.





jayjay09 said:


> Seller has sent me more pics.  They are a little blurry though as they came to me as thumbnail size. Hope they are enough.  Also would love to know colour approx year.
> Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 3800450
> View attachment 3800451
> View attachment 3800452
> View attachment 3800453
> View attachment 3800454


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

The color is Dark Chocolate from fall 2014. It's the only year PS released this shade (although it could have been in stores/stock for about a year after the release).
See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## jayjay09

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> The color is Dark Chocolate from fall 2014. It's the only year PS released this shade (although it could have been in stores/stock for about a year after the release).
> See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/



Yay, thank you.  Finally found one


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> The color is Dark Chocolate from fall 2014. It's the only year PS released this shade (although it could have been in stores/stock for about a year after the release).
> See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/





jayjay09 said:


> Yay, thank you.  Finally found one



On my monitor it looks like Smoke.


----------



## jayjay09

cathead87 said:


> On my monitor it looks like Smoke.



Mine too, so I checked with the seller and it is actually smoke.


----------



## Elliespurse

It could be Smoke color too, I looked for the color in the listing pics but the pics posted here looks more like Smoke..


----------



## michiemeelee

Authentication help please and THANK YOU!!  

Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...cts/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-black-satchel
Seller:  Forever Red Solws
Comments:  Photos in links


----------



## Elliespurse

michiemeelee said:


> Authentication help please and THANK YOU!!
> 
> Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collect...cts/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-black-satchel
> Seller:  Forever Red Solws
> Comments:  Photos in links


Hi, it's authentic.

This PS1 is from around 2011-2012 and has the black painted hardware. The black on black was also sold as exclusive a few years after 2012. The gunmetal hw replaced the black painted hw.


----------



## Phoenixmagic4

Hello  Can someone tell me if this bag from vite -envogue is authentic?

It's a brown PS1medium
https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...s1-medium-umhaengetasche-in-braun?sPartner=50


----------



## Elliespurse

Phoenixmagic4 said:


> Hello  Can someone tell me if this bag from vite -envogue is authentic?
> 
> It's a brown PS1medium
> https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...s1-medium-umhaengetasche-in-braun?sPartner=50


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 in Saddle color from before 2013.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## cherlynk

Hi! Please let me know if this authentic please. Thank you!  http://m.ebay.com/itm/162656430480


----------



## Elliespurse

cherlynk said:


> Hi! Please let me know if this authentic please. Thank you!  http://m.ebay.com/itm/162656430480


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bluestarstsl

Hi. I just bought my PS11 from reebonz. I wonder if it is authentic.
May I know why the inner cloth design is different than most i saw in this thread?
It's in Magenta colour. I don't find any of this colour in the internet too.
Thank you.

Reebonz PS11


----------



## Elliespurse

bluestarstsl said:


> Hi. I just bought my PS11 from reebonz. I wonder if it is authentic.
> May I know why the inner cloth design is different than most i saw in this thread?
> It's in Magenta colour. I don't find any of this colour in the internet too.
> Thank you.
> 
> Reebonz PS11


Hi, it's authentic.
The first 2012-2013 Textured leather PS11 had a plain grey lining, this newer version Linosa/textured leather has a similar plain lining. The lining is different from the smooth leather PS11.


----------



## bluestarstsl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The first 2012-2013 Textured leather PS11 had a plain grey lining, this newer version Linosa/textured leather has a similar plain lining. The lining is different from the smooth leather PS11.



Thank you so much! such a relief!


----------



## deeyn

Hi... i love my tiny ps1 so much that i decided to get a medium one. This is being sold privately by someone in my country (no ps store here) and i was wondering if it is authentic (i think it is.. cant be too sure tho)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

deeyn said:


> View attachment 3820409
> View attachment 3820410
> View attachment 3820411
> View attachment 3820412
> View attachment 3820413
> View attachment 3820414
> View attachment 3820415
> View attachment 3820416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... i love my tiny ps1 so much that i decided to get a medium one. This is being sold privately by someone in my country (no ps store here) and i was wondering if it is authentic (i think it is.. cant be too sure tho)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## deeyn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



Is this it? Thank u so much for your time..


----------



## Vetdk

Dear purseforum 
Can you help me confirm that this ps1 tiny dune is authentic? 
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

deeyn said:


> View attachment 3820409
> View attachment 3820410
> View attachment 3820411
> View attachment 3820412
> View attachment 3820413
> View attachment 3820414
> View attachment 3820415
> View attachment 3820416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... i love my tiny ps1 so much that i decided to get a medium one. This is being sold privately by someone in my country (no ps store here) and i was wondering if it is authentic (i think it is.. cant be too sure tho)
> 
> Thank you in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





deeyn said:


> Is this it? Thank u so much for your time..


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Vetdk said:


> Dear purseforum
> Can you help me confirm that this ps1 tiny dune is authentic?
> Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Vetdk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thanks Ellie
I thought it was but I've recently received a fake bag from the same place where I've bought this so wanted to be 100 % sure.


----------



## deeyn

Thank you for your help...


Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## LPC7

Hi all - I've been searching for this bag for a while--maybe I'm just cynical because it's such a good deal. Thanks for the help!
Ebay Item #:182719034149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-Shoulder-PS1-Fringe-Runner-Black-Satchel-Bag-1895-/182719034149?


----------



## Elliespurse

LPC7 said:


> Hi all - I've been searching for this bag for a while--maybe I'm just cynical because it's such a good deal. Thanks for the help!
> Ebay Item #:182719034149
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-Shoulder-PS1-Fringe-Runner-Black-Satchel-Bag-1895-/182719034149?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.
It's the PS1 Fringe, the PS1 Runner had no top handle.


----------



## LPC7

I have requested the photos of the stamping. In the meantime, here are additional photos she had sent me, showing the hardware and PS tab. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

LPC7 said:


> Hi all - I've been searching for this bag for a while--maybe I'm just cynical because it's such a good deal. Thanks for the help!
> Ebay Item #:182719034149
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-Shoulder-PS1-Fringe-Runner-Black-Satchel-Bag-1895-/182719034149?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.
> It's the PS1 Fringe, the PS1 Runner had no top handle.





LPC7 said:


> I have requested the photos of the stamping. In the meantime, here are additional photos she had sent me, showing the hardware and PS tab. Thanks for your time!


Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the other pics too.


----------



## LPC7

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the other pics too.


I just received the following pictures of the stamping/lettering on the interior and metal clasp. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

LPC7 said:


> Hi all - I've been searching for this bag for a while--maybe I'm just cynical because it's such a good deal. Thanks for the help!
> Ebay Item #:182719034149
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-Shoulder-PS1-Fringe-Runner-Black-Satchel-Bag-1895-/182719034149?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.
> It's the PS1 Fringe, the PS1 Runner had no top handle.





LPC7 said:


> I have requested the photos of the stamping. In the meantime, here are additional photos she had sent me, showing the hardware and PS tab. Thanks for your time!





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see the other pics too.





LPC7 said:


> I just received the following pictures of the stamping/lettering on the interior and metal clasp. Thanks!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## LPC7

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you - much appreciated!


----------



## Elizabethkildev

Hope you can help me authenticate this PS11


----------



## Elliespurse

Elizabethkildev said:


> Hope you can help me authenticate this PS11


Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and closeup of the lining + closeup pics of the backside of the bag.


----------



## Elizabethkildev

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and closeup of the lining + closeup pics of the backside of the bag.


















Here are some more photos. Hope that's what you need to be be able to help me


----------



## Elliespurse

Elizabethkildev said:


> Hope you can help me authenticate this PS11





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and closeup of the lining + closeup pics of the backside of the bag.





Elizabethkildev said:


> Here are some more photos. Hope that's what you need to be be able to help me


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## jennnph

hello, i was hoping if you could please assist in authenticating this ps11
It's my first time using this forum, please let me know if you require anything additional.

many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

jennnph said:


> hello, i was hoping if you could please assist in authenticating this ps11
> It's my first time using this forum, please let me know if you require anything additional.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831966
> View attachment 3831967
> View attachment 3831966
> View attachment 3831967


Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and closeup of the lining + cloth tag in the pocket.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Elizabethkildev

I hope you can help me (again) authenticate a PS11. This is an old PS11, which still has got the D-ring,


----------



## Elliespurse

Elizabethkildev said:


> I hope you can help me (again) authenticate a PS11. This is an old PS11, which still has got the D-ring,


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elizabethkildev

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kristinayoungbong

I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 in large. Can someone please authenticate it and tell me which season and colour it is?


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoungbong said:


> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 in large. Can someone please authenticate it and tell me which season and colour it is?
> 
> View attachment 3842081
> View attachment 3842080
> View attachment 3842077
> View attachment 3842076
> View attachment 3842075
> View attachment 3842074
> View attachment 3842073
> View attachment 3842087


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the Saddle PS1 from 2011-2012.
and Congrats! It's a classic PS1


----------



## Bailey424

Hi, I'm new to the forum. A mutual friend is selling a PS1 Medium in the color midnight. She said the authenticity card number does not match the bag, not sure if that is an issue. These are the pics, any help authenticating is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Bailey424 said:


> View attachment 3843046
> View attachment 3843047
> View attachment 3843048
> View attachment 3843049
> View attachment 3843051
> View attachment 3843052
> View attachment 3843053
> View attachment 3843054
> View attachment 3843055
> View attachment 3843056
> View attachment 3843046
> View attachment 3843047
> View attachment 3843048
> View attachment 3843049
> View attachment 3843051
> View attachment 3843052
> View attachment 3843053
> View attachment 3843054
> View attachment 3843055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum. A mutual friend is selling a PS1 Medium in the color midnight. She said the authenticity card number does not match the bag, not sure if that is an issue. These are the pics, any help authenticating is much appreciated. Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers on the card and the bag often doesn't match, the numbers may be used by the store for returns or repairs etc.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Bailey424

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The numbers on the card and the bag often doesn't match, the numbers may be used by the store for returns or repairs etc.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thanks so much for the fast reply, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's the Saddle PS1 from 2011-2012.
> and Congrats! It's a classic PS1


Could this be bronze?


----------



## cathead87

*duplicate post


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> Could this be bronze?


Perhaps it's bronze, but I remember when PS changed the saddle color from the darker shade to a very light version (or was it the tobacco color?). I think it was around 2011-2012. It was a lot of posts here when it happened. 

Bronze


Birch


Saddle


----------



## cathead87

Thanks Ellie. The older browns can be confusing...especially since they change as they age. The old birch and bronze are mixed up so often that I'm not 100% sure which is which anymore.

This bag is listed as birch but I once owned a pochette in what looks like the exact color and it was bronze. Do you know which it is?
https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-birch-115891


----------



## Elliespurse

cathead87 said:


> Thanks Ellie. The older browns can be confusing...especially since they change as they age. The old birch and bronze are mixed up so often that I'm not 100% sure which is which anymore.
> 
> This bag is listed as birch but I once owned a pochette in what looks like the exact color and it was bronze. Do you know which it is?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-large-ps1-satchel-birch-115891


It's a bit confusing, I think the older saddle had a little orange shade.. Perhaps the edge coating is different for the browns? The saddle was also made in all seasons while the birch/bronze was more limited. Not sure which the listed PS1 is


----------



## kristinayoungbong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's the Saddle PS1 from 2011-2012.
> and Congrats! It's a classic PS1



Thank you so much! I was unsure if it was authentic because I got it really (!) cheap so it's good to hear that I didn't just trough money out of the window (I would never walk around with a counterfeit).


----------



## Veronica18

Hi. Can anyone check if this bag is authentic please. Thanks. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...flap-satchel-dune-brown-22205075/?tref=closet


----------



## Elliespurse

Veronica18 said:


> Hi. Can anyone check if this bag is authentic please. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenz...flap-satchel-dune-brown-22205075/?tref=closet


Hi, it's authentic.
Note there's a missing zipper pull under the flap.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Veronica18

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Note there's a missing zipper pull under the flap.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you so much! Yes, I'm aware about the missing zipper pull


----------



## Defensin

Hello, does this bag look authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272870532797


----------



## Elliespurse

Defensin said:


> Hello, does this bag look authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272870532797


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from 2013-2014 but could be old stock sold later.


----------



## Mcml

Hi
Can anyone tell me if this PS11 is authentic?

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-ps11-proenza-schouler-handbag-4466933.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

Mcml said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if this PS11 is authentic?
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-ps11-proenza-schouler-handbag-4466933.shtml


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Mcml

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## DaisyElla

Guys, I'm totally not a bag lady, and I only just found this website today. So I apologize if I'm breaking any rules.

My ex-boyfriend gave this bag to me some time ago when we were still together, said he bought it off his aunt, so it didn't have any tags or anything. I only just now thought of looking it up and found out that this bag is apparently called 'Proenza Schouler PS1' Could any of you ladies help me find out if it's real? I'm guessing it's probably not, but I honestly just don't know where to look.


----------



## Elliespurse

DaisyElla said:


> Guys, I'm totally not a bag lady, and I only just found this website today. So I apologize if I'm breaking any rules.
> 
> My ex-boyfriend gave this bag to me some time ago when we were still together, said he bought it off his aunt, so it didn't have any tags or anything. I only just now thought of looking it up and found out that this bag is apparently called 'Proenza Schouler PS1' Could any of you ladies help me find out if it's real? I'm guessing it's probably not, but I honestly just don't know where to look.
> View attachment 3848442
> View attachment 3848443
> View attachment 3848444


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
We have seen this type several times over the years.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## DaisyElla

Elliespurse, thank you! That was fast  Welp, that's what I expected, really. Problem is, I really like this bag, I mean not this particular one, but the style and shape. I think maybe I should go and splurge on the real thing, I already looked up several websites that sell 'preloved' bags. The only thing left now is to learn how to tell if it's the real thing or not. If you don't mind, could you tell me exactly what the signs were that the one I have now is fake? Are there different types of Proenza Schouler fakes?


----------



## Elliespurse

DaisyElla said:


> Elliespurse, thank you! That was fast  Welp, that's what I expected, really. Problem is, I really like this bag, I mean not this particular one, but the style and shape. I think maybe I should go and splurge on the real thing, I already looked up several websites that sell 'preloved' bags. The only thing left now is to learn how to tell if it's the real thing or not. If you don't mind, could you tell me exactly what the signs were that the one I have now is fake? Are there different types of Proenza Schouler fakes?


You are welcome to post here so we can take a look before buying.
For fakes we look at everything in a bag, leather, hardware, stamped letters, the logo on the fold-over clasp, lining and strap hardware. There are some fakes that started circulating after the PS1 came out 2008, and they still show up on auction sites. I think you will see the difference when comparing to an authentic PS1 in person.


----------



## DaisyElla

Thanks, I certainly will! Also, could you maybe recommend any websites where I can read up on the brand itself and the PS1 bag in particular? I'm talking about things like differences between early editions and the latest ones, in the design, sizes, etc. I'm guessing there were some changes, since the bag has been around for nine years now. Like, I noticed that sometimes the lining would be black and white triangles, and other times, black with the brand name, or black with stripes... That sort of thing, you know? Are there any resources on all the varieties of this bag and maybe others by Proenza Schouler?


----------



## Elliespurse

DaisyElla said:


> Thanks, I certainly will! Also, could you maybe recommend any websites where I can read up on the brand itself and the PS1 bag in particular? I'm talking about things like differences between early editions and the latest ones, in the design, sizes, etc. I'm guessing there were some changes, since the bag has been around for nine years now. Like, I noticed that sometimes the lining would be black and white triangles, and other times, black with the brand name, or black with stripes... That sort of thing, you know? Are there any resources on all the varieties of this bag and maybe others by Proenza Schouler?


I think the best resources are here on tPF, it's unbiased reports from members owning and carrying the PS1. Also the Blog (link at the top of the pages here), search for Proenza, they have news articles from 2008 and up to now.
You can also ask about the PS1 here. The big change came for Fall 2013 when PS removed the old logo and replaced it with the triangle print lining and spaced out letters. Before this the old black paint hardware was replaced with gunmetal finish in 2012, this was for the black leather and suede PS1 only. The silver hardware was also introduced in recent years for regular PS1:s. Historically only seasonal and exotic PS1:s had silver HW.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item: Proenza Ps1
Listing number: 21965319
Seller: Sari B
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-red-21965319/
Comments: I'm not familiar with Proenza Schouler whatsoever.  I'd appreciate if someone can help me autheticate this


----------



## Elliespurse

LilMissCutie said:


> Item: Proenza Ps1
> Listing number: 21965319
> Seller: Sari B
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/proenza-schouler-cross-body-bag-red-21965319/
> Comments: I'm not familiar with Proenza Schouler whatsoever.  I'd appreciate if someone can help me autheticate this


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from 2013 or earlier.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's from 2013 or earlier.




Thank you   just bought it. Excited for my first Proenza!


----------



## shopgirl3042

Hello,
 I hope everyone is well! I receivedthis PS1 Tote from a friend.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am unfamiliar with the tote style and am hoping for help with authenticity & possible year? It has the older lining and engravements. I took a pic of the underside of the zip head which also has the engraving...thank you SO much in advance for your help. I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Elliespurse

shopgirl3042 said:


> Hello,
> I hope everyone is well! I receivedthis PS1 Tote from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854302
> View attachment 3854303
> View attachment 3854305
> View attachment 3854306
> View attachment 3854307
> View attachment 3854311
> View attachment 3854312
> View attachment 3854313
> View attachment 3854314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unfamiliar with the tote style and am hoping for help with authenticity & possible year? It has the older lining and engravements. I took a pic of the underside of the zip head which also has the engraving...thank you SO much in advance for your help. I sincerely appreciate it.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from around 2012, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673220/page-2#post-21653952
Do you have pics of the strap too?
Congrats on the PS1 Tote!


----------



## shopgirl3042

Elliespurse - THANK-YOU!!! You are awesome!!!

I am SO very excited! This is my first Proenza!

Thanks for authenticating - I am a lucky duck!

I wasn't given the long strap...just as is which was fine with me. I just have the short handles to carry.

I was thinking of just attaching a close match strap or looking online - do you know where to get one?

Do you have any personal experience carrying the tote compared to the satchel?

It's actually in great shape - the leather & hardware, and the plastic was left on the hanging tag...I stupidly just took it off for some reason...I wasn't thinking.

Do you think the tote is versitile? Is it still carried? 

I am new to the forum - any tips on cleaning the interior lining?

Thank you!




Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's from around 2012, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673220/page-2#post-21653952
> Do you have pics of the strap too?
> Congrats on the PS1 Tote!


----------



## Elliespurse

shopgirl3042 said:


> Elliespurse - THANK-YOU!!! You are awesome!!!
> 
> I am SO very excited! This is my first Proenza!
> 
> Thanks for authenticating - I am a lucky duck!
> 
> I wasn't given the long strap...just as is which was fine with me. I just have the short handles to carry.
> 
> I was thinking of just attaching a close match strap or looking online - do you know where to get one?
> 
> Do you have any personal experience carrying the tote compared to the satchel?
> 
> It's actually in great shape - the leather & hardware, and the plastic was left on the hanging tag...I stupidly just took it off for some reason...I wasn't thinking.
> 
> Do you think the tote is versitile? Is it still carried?
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats on your first PS1! I think any strap would work, especially now when the trend has been to buy the wider patterned straps for other brands (Fendi etc). The PS1 Tote is versatile and many here use them as daily bags to work. See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-your-ps-collection-here.677697/page-21


----------



## tkimt

Saddle PS11 mini, silver hardware
eBay seller: dchildaries

For the 4th photo, you have to zoom in to see that the “U” just looks like an “O” from afar due to the material’s texture.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

tkimt said:


> Saddle PS11 mini, silver hardware
> eBay seller: dchildaries
> 
> For the 4th photo, you have to zoom in to see that the “U” just looks like an “O” from afar due to the material’s texture.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 3861481
> View attachment 3861482
> View attachment 3861483
> View attachment 3861484
> View attachment 3861485
> View attachment 3861486
> View attachment 3861487
> View attachment 3861488
> View attachment 3861489
> View attachment 3861490


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## tkimt

Thanks Ellie! When I opened the bag wide to try to get clear photos inside, the bag revealed a bad glue job!!! There’s even a glue string on the fabric! Does it mean it can’t be authentic, or does glue come undone in older bags, or does it mean the previous owner needed to add glue at some point?  Or that given the other details it’s still authentic? :-/


----------



## Elliespurse

tkimt said:


> Thanks Ellie! When I opened the bag wide to try to get clear photos inside, the bag revealed a bad glue job!!! There’s even a glue string on the fabric! Does it mean it can’t be authentic, or does glue come undone in older bags, or does it mean the previous owner needed to add glue at some point?  Or that given the other details it’s still authentic? :-/
> 
> View attachment 3862526
> View attachment 3862527


Around the time/season when your bag was made we had some threads here with this issue, here's one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-ps1-to-look-like-this-on-the-inside.686811/
Your bag is authentic. The glue was probably like this when new, does it look bad or do have to look closely to see it?


----------



## tkimt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.





Elliespurse said:


> Around the time/season when your bag was made we had some threads here with this issue, here's one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-ps1-to-look-like-this-on-the-inside.686811/
> Your bag is authentic. The glue was probably like this when new, does it look bad or do have to look closely to see it?



I didn’t notice it at first, until I opened the bag maximally wide to get clear pics. It looks bad to me now that I know it’s there, even going onto the fabric as on my 2nd photo, but I see what you mean on the thread you linked for me. I didn’t find that thread when I had searched the forum for “ps11 glue” before you so helpfully replied. It seemed contradictory given all the detail on the bag. Still super gorgeous though; I plan on keeping it anyways unless I find out it’s inauthentic. Thank you for your time!


----------



## FridaRosendal

Hi Ellie, 

Can you tell me if this Proenza Schouler Hava Small bag is authentic? Thanks in advance  
- Login shot is attached.


----------



## Elliespurse

FridaRosendal said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Can you tell me if this Proenza Schouler Hava Small bag is authentic? Thanks in advance
> - Login shot is attached.


Hi, it's the first Hava bag we looked at here. It looks ok to me with the markings. It's all I can say until we have more Hava bags for authentication.


----------



## stellaqu

hi guys, i want to know how about this bag??
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-schouler-PS1-Medium-Bag-Limited-Edition/122623470627?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

stellaqu said:


> hi guys, i want to know how about this bag??
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-schouler-PS1-Medium-Bag-Limited-Edition/122623470627?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## stellaqu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


thank you so much!! can't wait to get!! you are really helpful


----------



## jaynjayn

Hi, I'm new here, please let me know if I am doing this correctly. Can you tell me if this PS1 is authentic?

Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Black
Listing number: 207243
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-black-207243

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

jaynjayn said:


> Hi, I'm new here, please let me know if I am doing this correctly. Can you tell me if this PS1 is authentic?
> 
> Item: PROENZA SCHOULER Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Black
> Listing number: 207243
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-black-207243
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## jaynjayn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse
Would you be able to help me look for this bag.
Also is the bag in the link below authentic?
Thanks for your help.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> Would you be able to help me look for this bag.
> Also is the bag in the link below authentic?
> Thanks for your help.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-As-New-Raspberry-RRP-2400/263307134700?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Many Thanks Elliepurse for your help , 
I'm new with PS1, I was wondering what year this was made ( for this colour )?
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Many Thanks Elliepurse for your help ,
> I'm new with PS1, I was wondering what year this was made ( for this colour )?
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Thanks, this Raspberry color is from Spring/Summer 2015. There was an older Raspberry but it had the older HW and lining.
See https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, this Raspberry color is from Spring/Summer 2015. There was an older Raspberry but it had the older HW and lining.
> See https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


Thanks so much Elliespurse, to share your knowledge, much appreciated.


----------



## EL16

Honestly I never seen raspberry PS1, in my city where I live, just  have black or navy colours, if this raspberry, colour more likely for young people?
All my other bags only in black, blue , red and brown
Sorry If Post this in a wrong section (please help me ) many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Honestly I never seen raspberry PS1, in my city where I live, just  have black or navy colours, if this raspberry, colour more likely for young people?
> All my other bags only in black, blue , red and brown
> Sorry If Post this in a wrong section (please help me ) many thanks


The Medium PS1 is not a large bag so the Raspberry color could work great, there are some posted pics when I searched:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-ps-in-action.693486/page-44#post-28259457

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/p-s-lets-chat.675031/page-27#post-28598924

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/spring-summer-2015-colors.888936/#post-27807738


----------



## lis_asv

Would you mind to check this one for me , is it authetic? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

lis_asv said:


> Would you mind to check this one for me , is it authetic? Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## lis_asv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Appreciated


----------



## guest19

Hello, could you kindly have a look at this one and authenticate it? Thank you very much

EBay item no 172986835876
Seller ngellis9
Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172986835876


----------



## Elliespurse

guest19 said:


> Hello, could you kindly have a look at this one and authenticate it? Thank you very much
> 
> EBay item no 172986835876
> Seller ngellis9
> Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172986835876


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## MaLee55

hello,
im new to this thread and is thinkng of getting my first PS1.
Could you help to authenticate this please??
Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

MaLee55 said:


> hello,
> im new to this thread and is thinkng of getting my first PS1.
> Could you help to authenticate this please??
> Thank you!!


Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics, of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.


----------



## suss

Could someone please authenticate this


----------



## suss

Here are more pic


----------



## MaLee55

MaLee55 said:


> hello,
> im new to this thread and is thinkng of getting my first PS1.
> Could you help to authenticate this please??
> Thank you!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics, of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.



Hi Elliepurse,
I’ve attached the requested pics.
Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

suss said:


> Could someone please authenticate this
> View attachment 3885179
> View attachment 3885180
> View attachment 3885181
> View attachment 3885182
> View attachment 3885184
> View attachment 3885186
> View attachment 3885187
> View attachment 3885193
> View attachment 3885196
> View attachment 3885197





suss said:


> Here are more pic
> View attachment 3885202
> View attachment 3885203
> View attachment 3885204
> View attachment 3885205
> View attachment 3885206


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

MaLee55 said:


> hello,
> im new to this thread and is thinkng of getting my first PS1.
> Could you help to authenticate this please??
> Thank you!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see more closeup pics, of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + PS letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.





MaLee55 said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> I’ve attached the requested pics.
> Thank you!!


Hi, thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## MaLee55

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Hi Elliepurse, thank you!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item name: Proenza Schouler Medium ps1
Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PURPLE-LEATHER-SATCHEL-W-SHOULDER-STRAP/312003807831
Item #:
312003807831

Comment: the last one I bought didn't work out. It was in horrible condition.

Hoping this one is authentic

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

LilMissCutie said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler Medium ps1
> Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
> Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PURPLE-LEATHER-SATCHEL-W-SHOULDER-STRAP/312003807831
> Item #:
> 312003807831
> 
> Comment: the last one I bought didn't work out. It was in horrible condition.
> 
> Hoping this one is authentic
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



Sounds great. I'll take pics once I receive.


----------



## MaLee55

MaLee55 said:


> Hi Elliepurse, thank you!!


hi Elliepurse, was wondering if you would know this wood grain ps1 medium belongs to which season??


----------



## Elliespurse

MaLee55 said:


> hi Elliepurse, was wondering if you would know this wood grain ps1 medium belongs to which season??


Hi, it's from 2014-2016 but there are threads here somewhere from members posting pics. I'll search a bit more.
Perhaps @cathead87 remembers the exact season?


----------



## Elliespurse

MaLee55 said:


> hi Elliepurse, was wondering if you would know this wood grain ps1 medium belongs to which season??


I found it! It's from Fall 2014 but could be in stock a few seasons after this.
Link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-5#post-27380474


----------



## MaLee55

Elliespurse said:


> I found it! It's from Fall 2014 but could be in stock a few seasons after this.
> Link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-5#post-27380474


hi Elliepurse, u r awesome!! thanks for helping to find the season of the bag!!


----------



## Annaleix3

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this PS1 tiny?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Royal-Blue-Suede-Dust-Bag-value-1550-tax/142593644642?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=0eef0563fd3543bda299c61e31830e03&bu=43992377810&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F142593644642&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Annaleix3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this PS1 tiny?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Royal-Blue-Suede-Dust-Bag-value-1550-tax/142593644642?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=0eef0563fd3543bda299c61e31830e03&bu=43992377810&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F142593644642&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Annaleix3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item: Proenza Schouler courier backpack 

URL:https://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...761919?hash=item36266ab73f:g:MHwAAOSwiHpaFugX

Id number: 232572761919

Comments: I did ask for a pic of the cloth tag which they gave me.

Looking for a backpack and did buy something from eBay valet store that was fake. I'm a little cautious to buy from them now.


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Sounds great. I'll take pics once I receive.



Here's the requested pics for the ps1 medium ☺️


----------



## Elliespurse

LilMissCutie said:


> Item name: Proenza Schouler Medium ps1
> Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
> Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PURPLE-LEATHER-SATCHEL-W-SHOULDER-STRAP/312003807831
> Item #:
> 312003807831
> 
> Comment: the last one I bought didn't work out. It was in horrible condition.
> 
> Hoping this one is authentic
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters and PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





LilMissCutie said:


> Sounds great. I'll take pics once I receive.





LilMissCutie said:


> Here's the requested pics for the ps1 medium ☺️


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## LilMissCutie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thank you. I already love the bag  color is so pretty.


----------



## Elliespurse

LilMissCutie said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler courier backpack
> 
> URL:https://m.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHO...761919?hash=item36266ab73f:g:MHwAAOSwiHpaFugX
> 
> Id number: 232572761919
> 
> Comments: I did ask for a pic of the cloth tag which they gave me.
> 
> Looking for a backpack and did buy something from eBay valet store that was fake. I'm a little cautious to buy from them now.


Hi, this looks ok so far but closeup pics of the strap hardware with the PS letters would be great.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but closeup pics of the strap hardware with the PS letters would be great.



Thank you. I ended up forgetting to put my last bid on the auction.


----------



## vierneza

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## vierneza

Nylon and leather PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

vierneza said:


> View attachment 3894622
> View attachment 3894623
> View attachment 3894624
> View attachment 3894625
> View attachment 3894626
> View attachment 3894627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!





vierneza said:


> Nylon and leather PS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894630


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## vierneza

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you very much! I’m a guy and it’s my first PS bag.


----------



## DSBS

Hello Experts: Please authenticate this....

https://www.olx.ph/item/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-ID8cco6.html?h=efcab76b3a
































thanks much


----------



## Elliespurse

DSBS said:


> Hello Experts: Please authenticate this....
> 
> https://www.olx.ph/item/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-ID8cco6.html?h=efcab76b3a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks much


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## lcfromyny

Hello Experts,

I am looking to purchase my first ever proenza schouler bag to add my bag collection. I have been eyeing at a ps11.
Can you please help me authenticate this ps11?
It seems like there might be insufficient photos and if there are, may you please let me know what other photos are required for this bag to be authenticated.

Thank you!

Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Flap In Black Linosa Leather
Listing number: 112543111151
Seller: xuan730
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...615962&hash=item1a341797ef:g:E20AAOSwBWdZn5lS


----------



## Elliespurse

lcfromyny said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am looking to purchase my first ever proenza schouler bag to add my bag collection. I have been eyeing at a ps11.
> Can you please help me authenticate this ps11?
> It seems like there might be insufficient photos and if there are, may you please let me know what other photos are required for this bag to be authenticated.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic Flap In Black Linosa Leather
> Listing number: 112543111151
> Seller: xuan730
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...615962&hash=item1a341797ef:g:E20AAOSwBWdZn5lS


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a bit mix of plain and triangle print lining but this is typical for Linosa leather PS11s.


----------



## lcfromyny

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a bit mix of plain and triangle print lining but this is typical for Linosa leather PS11s.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mathildelyhne

I'm going to buy my first Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag, but I want you as experts to verify it, because I don't wanna end up bying a copy.. There no dustbag or reciep, so thats why i'm a bit lost

Hope you can help me! Kind regards


----------



## Elliespurse

Mathildelyhne said:


> I'm going to buy my first Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag, but I want you as experts to verify it, because I don't wanna end up bying a copy.. There no dustbag or reciep, so thats why i'm a bit lost
> 
> Hope you can help me! Kind regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900834
> View attachment 3900835
> View attachment 3900836
> View attachment 3900837
> View attachment 3900838
> View attachment 3900839
> View attachment 3900840


Hi, unfortunately I can't see the pics. - I check back in a while.


----------



## Mathildelyhne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, unfortunately I can't see the pics. - I check back in a while.



Can u see them now?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mathildelyhne said:


> I'm going to buy my first Proenza Schouler PS1 medium bag, but I want you as experts to verify it, because I don't wanna end up bying a copy.. There no dustbag or reciep, so thats why i'm a bit lost
> Hope you can help me! Kind regards





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, unfortunately I can't see the pics. - I check back in a while.





Mathildelyhne said:


> Can u see them now?
> View attachment 3900869
> View attachment 3900870
> View attachment 3900871
> View attachment 3900872
> View attachment 3900873
> View attachment 3900874
> View attachment 3900875


Hi, yes I see the pics now.
Everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## Mathildelyhne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes I see the pics now.
> Everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + interior with the stamped PS letters.


Hi Elli. 

I can't get these pictures at the time, but with the pictures you seen (especially the picture of "proeza schouler made in italy") would you see it looks like it's authentic? 

Can you say what the colour is called and what year it's from? I'm bying the bag at vestiaire collective, so their experts are checking the bag too, so hopefully I will end up with a authentic bag 

kind regards


----------



## Mathildelyhne

I can see it says "PS" on the other side on the clasp. Do you know why it on some bags says "Proenza Schouler" and on others just says "PS" ?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mathildelyhne said:


> Hi Elli.
> 
> I can't get these pictures at the time, but with the pictures you seen (especially the picture of "proeza schouler made in italy") would you see it looks like it's authentic?
> 
> Can you say what the colour is called and what year it's from? I'm bying the bag at vestiaire collective, so their experts are checking the bag too, so hopefully I will end up with a authentic bag
> 
> kind regards


Hi, I think it's PS1 Lipstick color from fall/winter 2012. See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lipstick-ps1-love.872239/
and this for a list of colors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


Mathildelyhne said:


> I can see it says "PS" on the other side on the clasp. Do you know why it on some bags says "Proenza Schouler" and on others just says "PS" ?


It should be the PS Logo on the fold-over clasp. PS1:s after fall 2013 has the full text Proenza Schouler.


----------



## Mathildelyhne

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it's PS1 Lipstick color from fall/winter 2012. See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lipstick-ps1-love.872239/
> and this for a list of colors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/
> 
> It should be the PS Logo on the fold-over clasp. PS1:s after fall 2013 has the full text Proenza Schouler.







Got these extra pictures now. Is it authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes I see the pics now.
> Everything looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + interior with the stamped PS letters.





Mathildelyhne said:


> View attachment 3902771
> View attachment 3902772
> View attachment 3902773
> 
> Got these extra pictures now. Is it authentic?


Thanks for the pics it's authentic.


----------



## Mathildelyhne

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics it's authentic.


Wuhuu! Thanks for ur help! I'm very excited to get my new bag!


----------



## Ioana34

Hi everyone - can anyone please tell me if this bag is real or not?. The girl I am buying it from lost the tag with the chip in it. Said she purchased it 2 years ago from NY and rarely wears it, I really want this bag but at the same time I dont want to spend money on fake goods, I rather not have it than spent money on fakes. She seems really genuine. Can you also please let me know what the colour is called and what year it's from? Thanks a mill guys...


----------



## Elliespurse

Ioana34 said:


> Hi everyone - can anyone please tell me if this bag is real or not?. The girl I am buying it from lost the tag with the chip in it. Said she purchased it 2 years ago from NY and rarely wears it, I really want this bag but at the same time I dont want to spend money on fake goods, I rather not have it than spent money on fakes. She seems really genuine. Can you also please let me know what the colour is called and what year it's from? Thanks a mill guys...


Hi, it's authentic.
This is the Extra Large PS1 and it's much larger with more empty weight than the Medium or Large.
It looks like it's from Spring 2010 (Yellow color) or Spring 2011 (Maize color).
The XLarge should have two straps, a short and a long, you could ask for the second strap.


----------



## Ioana34

Thank you so so so much. I have told the girl I will pick it up either tonight or tomorrow after work. Hardly wait to get it.

I have asked she said she didn't get a second strap. As long as its in good condition and authentic for the price I am paying for it I honestly cant complain.


----------



## pianoepisodes

Hello! Could you please authenticate this ps1 mini handbag? Here are some photos
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

pianoepisodes said:


> View attachment 3907487
> View attachment 3907488
> View attachment 3907489
> View attachment 3907490
> View attachment 3907491
> View attachment 3907492
> View attachment 3907487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Could you please authenticate this ps1 mini handbag? Here are some photos
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.


----------



## pianoepisodes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.



Thank you so much! Here it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

pianoepisodes said:


> Thank you so much! Here it is.


Thanks, I'd like to see more closeup pics with the stamped Proenza Schouler below the zipper (and inside the pocket if you can get a pic there).


----------



## anniebal

hello, ladies!
could you please authenticate this PS1 medium for me?

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/proenza-ps1-de-morrer-23444556

thank you very much.


----------



## Elliespurse

anniebal said:


> hello, ladies!
> could you please authenticate this PS1 medium for me?
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/proenza-ps1-de-morrer-23444556
> 
> thank you very much.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
This PS1 is from around 2012.


----------



## anniebal

hi elliespurse,
thank you so much!
i got most of them except the backside of the clasp. do you think its ok? thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

anniebal said:


> hello, ladies!
> could you please authenticate this PS1 medium for me?
> 
> https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/proenza-ps1-de-morrer-23444556
> 
> thank you very much.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> This PS1 is from around 2012.





anniebal said:


> hi elliespurse,
> thank you so much!
> i got most of them except the backside of the clasp. do you think its ok? thank you so much!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## pianoepisodes

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'd like to see more closeup pics with the stamped Proenza Schouler below the zipper (and inside the pocket if you can get a pic there).


Thank you so much. Here are some additional pics


----------



## Elliespurse

pianoepisodes said:


> View attachment 3907487
> View attachment 3907488
> View attachment 3907489
> View attachment 3907490
> View attachment 3907491
> View attachment 3907492
> View attachment 3907487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Could you please authenticate this ps1 mini handbag? Here are some photos
> Thank you in advance!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.





pianoepisodes said:


> Thank you so much! Here it is.





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'd like to see more closeup pics with the stamped Proenza Schouler below the zipper (and inside the pocket if you can get a pic there).





pianoepisodes said:


> Thank you so much. Here are some additional pics


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## anniebal

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


thank you, @Elliespurse !


----------



## Aless0402

Hi, can you maybe help me with this one. The price seems really cheap, so I wonder if this is a fake one 
Item: PS 11
Seller: iirukka
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/PROENZA-SCH...712837?hash=item2f10d2cac5:g:OHgAAOSwDkVaFoFm
Thanks, Aless


----------



## Aless0402

And this one seems interesting as well:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magnifique-...en-cuir-graine-noir-grand-modele/372165878720
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Aless0402 said:


> Hi, can you maybe help me with this one. The price seems really cheap, so I wonder if this is a fake one
> Item: PS 11
> Seller: iirukka
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/PROENZA-SCH...712837?hash=item2f10d2cac5:g:OHgAAOSwDkVaFoFm
> Thanks, Aless


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy + stamped Proenza Schouler under the flap + closeup pics hardware in the front.


----------



## Elliespurse

Aless0402 said:


> And this one seems interesting as well:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magnifique-...en-cuir-graine-noir-grand-modele/372165878720
> Thanks


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy + stamped Proenza Schouler under the flap
Link https://www.ebay.de/itm/Magnifique-...878720?hash=item56a6d0a3c0:g:dLIAAOSwVtZZ~27R
Artikelnummer: 372165878720


----------



## Aless0402

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy + stamped Proenza Schouler under the flap + closeup pics hardware in the front.


Thank you so far. The pictures on the auction have been updated, maybe you can have another look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Aless0402 said:


> Hi, can you maybe help me with this one. The price seems really cheap, so I wonder if this is a fake one
> Item: PS 11
> Seller: iirukka
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/PROENZA-SCH...712837?hash=item2f10d2cac5:g:OHgAAOSwDkVaFoFm
> Thanks, Aless





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy + stamped Proenza Schouler under the flap + closeup pics hardware in the front.





Aless0402 said:


> Thank you so far. The pictures on the auction have been updated, maybe you can have another look.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Aless0402

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you for your help. Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Argymay

Hi Elliespurse, I just received the following bag and was wondering if you’d be willing to share your expertise to verify its authenticity. Very much appreciate any advice you can give. Thank you!!

Item Name (if you know it): bordeaux courier backpack
Link (if available):  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Courier-Backpack/122857107746
Seller: megome2
Comments: Additional photos of hardware and internal tag attached. Please let me know if you need additional pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Argymay said:


> Hi Elliespurse, I just received the following bag and was wondering if you’d be willing to share your expertise to verify its authenticity. Very much appreciate any advice you can give. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): bordeaux courier backpack
> Link (if available):  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Courier-Backpack/122857107746
> Seller: megome2
> Comments: Additional photos of hardware and internal tag attached. Please let me know if you need additional pics.


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## Argymay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!



Wow thanks so much for the super fast response and peace of mind. Really appreciate your help. Happy holidays!


----------



## Tahlagrace

Hi,

I am looking at purchasing an older version of the PS11 but had doubts over authenticity as the buyer cannot provide recipet and the zipper ties are long. 

Item: PS11 Classic Textured Bag 
Listing number: 
152832697943
Seller: bubblegum2611
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...PSII-Classic-Black-Leather-Bag-/152832697943?


I have emailed to ask for photos that are clearer of the inside and the made in Italy stamp.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Elliespurse

Tahlagrace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at purchasing an older version of the PS11 but had doubts over authenticity as the buyer cannot provide recipet and the zipper ties are long.
> 
> Item: PS11 Classic Textured Bag
> Listing number:
> 152832697943
> Seller: bubblegum2611
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...PSII-Classic-Black-Leather-Bag-/152832697943?
> 
> I have emailed to ask for photos that are clearer of the inside and the made in Italy stamp.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Hi, the pics of the inside are a bit blurry but it doesn't look good. I would look for another bag.
It's not the old textured style.
Exactly this season and style has been faked a lot.


----------



## superdang

Hi! Can you please authenticate this black PS1 purse. The seller says it is from 2016. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

superdang said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this black PS1 purse. The seller says it is from 2016. Thanks!
> View attachment 3918864
> View attachment 3918865
> View attachment 3918868
> View attachment 3918869
> View attachment 3918870
> View attachment 3918871
> View attachment 3918872
> View attachment 3918873


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be from 2016.


----------



## EL16

Happy New Year for all PS family 
Hello Elliespurse, thank you for your help me to get the Raspberry PS1 ,and now I saw this wallets from Ebay UK,could you please authenticate this PS wallets, It has been awhile on Ebay auction, or I just get it from Reebonz ( sale )which the price are similar to this one from Ebay?
Thanks again for your time to reply
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-RRP-370-Proenza-Schouler-New-Continental-Lux-Leather-Smoke-Wallet/253304732063?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-RRP-370-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-New-Continental-Lux-Nappa-Midnight/332477658656?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Happy New Year for all PS family
> Hello Elliespurse, thank you for your help me to get the Raspberry PS1 ,and now I saw this wallets from Ebay UK,could you please authenticate this PS wallets, It has been awhile on Ebay auction, or I just get it from Reebonz ( sale )which the price are similar to this one from Ebay?
> Thanks again for your time to reply
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-RRP-370-Proenza-Schouler-New-Continental-Lux-Leather-Smoke-Wallet/253304732063?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-RRP-370-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-New-Continental-Lux-Nappa-Midnight/332477658656?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Hi, both listings looks ok and I'd say they are authentic.
Happy 2018!


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, both listings looks ok and I'd say they are authentic.
> Happy 2018!


Thanks to Elliespurse for your time to reply


----------



## TJ82

Hey guys,

got a new PS1 bag from a private seller but the leather feels cheaper to a chocolate brown PS1 bag I bought directly from Proenza Schouler at Christmas. Can you help me with it please? Not sure why the leather feels so different, bit concerned actually. The dark chocolate bag feels so soft and rich. The liner in the inside seems harder, more coarse as well..


View attachment 3928386

View attachment 3928388



View attachment 3928392


----------



## Elliespurse

TJ82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> got a new PS1 bag from a private seller but the leather feels cheaper to a chocolate brown PS1 bag I bought directly from Proenza Schouler at Christmas. Can you help me with it please? Not sure why the leather feels so different, bit concerned actually. The dark chocolate bag feels so soft and rich. The liner in the inside seems harder, more coarse as well..
> 
> View attachment 3928384
> View attachment 3928386
> View attachment 3928387
> View attachment 3928388
> View attachment 3928389
> View attachment 3928390
> View attachment 3928391
> View attachment 3928392
> View attachment 3928394


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like calf leather and it has a different feel than lamb. Calf leather is more durable for lighter colors.


----------



## w00tx

Hi, can you help to authenticate this ps11 mini classic? I read that there should be an embossing above the zipper but I could not find it in this bag.

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

w00tx said:


> Hi, can you help to authenticate this ps11 mini classic? I read that there should be an embossing above the zipper but I could not find it in this bag.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag before i make an offer?  

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fronte Satchel Bag
Listing number: 
282800827582
Seller: eimantasrq
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282800827582?ul_noapp=true
Comments: The seller send me following pictures of the bag:


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahkatkat said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag before i make an offer?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fronte Satchel Bag
> Listing number:
> 282800827582
> Seller: eimantasrq
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282800827582?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: The seller send me following pictures of the bag:


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Sarahkatkat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thank you for your reply, Elliespurse  

I just got more pictures of the bag:


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarahkatkat said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag before i make an offer?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Runner Fronte Satchel Bag
> Listing number:
> 282800827582
> Seller: eimantasrq
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282800827582?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: The seller send me following pictures of the bag:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.





Sarahkatkat said:


> Thank you for your reply, Elliespurse
> 
> I just got more pictures of the bag:


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## w00tx

Hi. 

I did an exchange for my ps11 mini classic, can you help to authenticate the new piece? Thanks again


----------



## Elliespurse

w00tx said:


> Hi.
> 
> I did an exchange for my ps11 mini classic, can you help to authenticate the new piece? Thanks again


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## w00tx

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


That’s wonderful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 77renifer

Hello 
Can you help me with this bag?
Item:100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large Leather
Seller:1993lt
linkhttps://www.ebay.pl/itm/100-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Extra-Large-Leather/162850683292?hash=item25eaa8399c:g:RB0AAOSwR2RaBNGr

thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

77renifer said:


> Hello
> Can you help me with this bag?
> Item:100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large Leather
> Seller:1993lt
> linkhttps://www.ebay.pl/itm/100-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Extra-Large-Leather/162850683292?hash=item25eaa8399c:g:RB0AAOSwR2RaBNGr
> 
> thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket).
This is the Large size, not the Extra Large.


----------



## cathead87

77renifer said:


> Hello
> Can you help me with this bag?
> Item:100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large Leather
> Seller:1993lt
> linkhttps://www.ebay.pl/itm/100-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Extra-Large-Leather/162850683292?hash=item25eaa8399c:g:RB0AAOSwR2RaBNGr
> 
> thank you!


FYI...be careful with that listing. The seller is using photos from another bag listed on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC8295-Au...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## 77renifer

cathead87 said:


> FYI...be careful with that listing. The seller is using photos from another bag listed on eBay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC8295-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-Black-Lux-Leather-PS1-Satchel/292246187490?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Thank you very much! 
It's very interesting that this bag is cheap so much..


----------



## 77renifer

Hello again!
these are real pictures of bag
















What do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

77renifer said:


> Hello again!
> these are real pictures of bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Hi and thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket.
This is the Extra Large size.


----------



## 77renifer

Thank you for answer and I have some pics from seller like this:


----------



## Elliespurse

77renifer said:


> Hello again!
> these are real pictures of bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag (below the zipper) and inside the pocket.
> This is the Extra Large size.





77renifer said:


> Thank you for answer and I have some pics from seller like this:


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Silviagambbbbb

Hi, i’m a new member  is this Proenza Schouler real?


----------



## Elliespurse

Silviagambbbbb said:


> View attachment 3936939
> View attachment 3936940
> View attachment 3936941
> View attachment 3936942
> View attachment 3936943
> View attachment 3936944
> View attachment 3936945
> View attachment 3936946
> View attachment 3936947
> View attachment 3936948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i’m a new member  is this Proenza Schouler real?


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the Extra Large PS1 and it has a bit more empty weight than the Large size (it's reinforced).
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## sebastiandizon

Hi, i recently bought this bag.  I think its an older model of the PS1 because it doesnt have the tag inside the inner pocket of the bag.  If any more pictures are needed, I'm more than happy to send some.  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

sebastiandizon said:


> Hi, i recently bought this bag.  I think its an older model of the PS1 because it doesnt have the tag inside the inner pocket of the bag.  If any more pictures are needed, I'm more than happy to send some.  Thank you!
> View attachment 3940591
> View attachment 3940592
> View attachment 3940593
> View attachment 3940594
> View attachment 3940595
> View attachment 3940597
> View attachment 3940598
> View attachment 3940599
> View attachment 3940604
> View attachment 3940628


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from 2010-2011. Congrats!


----------



## SarahShuo

Item Name : Proenza Schouler 
Serial # : 2000174551
Please authenticate this ! Thank you sweetie


----------



## Elliespurse

SarahShuo said:


> Item Name : Proenza Schouler
> Serial # : 2000174551
> Please authenticate this ! Thank you sweetie


Hi, do you have a link or pics? Thanks.


----------



## azh

Hi, could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

azh said:


> Hi, could someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you
> View attachment 3942085
> View attachment 3942086
> View attachment 3942087
> View attachment 3942088
> View attachment 3942089
> View attachment 3942090
> 
> View attachment 3942091
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942092


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## azh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## SarahShuo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, do you have a link or pics? Thanks.





SarahShuo said:


> Item Name : Proenza Schouler
> Serial # : 2000174551
> Please authenticate this ! Thank you sweetie



http://www.mei.com/productdetail?eventCode=30536&glsCode=PVX-404-00084
It's a Chinese site. I can't post pics with my phone. Thanks babe


----------



## Elliespurse

SarahShuo said:


> http://www.mei.com/productdetail?eventCode=30536&glsCode=PVX-404-00084
> It's a Chinese site. I can't post pics with my phone. Thanks babe


Thanks for the link, it's new bag style and I can't say. The pics of the inside are small and doesn't show details. Sorry.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hi Ellie,

Could you please help me out with this? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362206183298

Link is here, but attaching key pics below for reference. The seller has them all in the body of the listing not in the pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

kerryisntreal said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Could you please help me out with this?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362206183298
> 
> Link is here, but attaching key pics below for reference. The seller has them all in the body of the listing not in the pictures.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3943882
> 
> View attachment 3943884
> 
> View attachment 3943885
> 
> View attachment 3943886
> 
> View attachment 3943887
> 
> View attachment 3943888
> 
> View attachment 3943889
> 
> View attachment 3943890
> 
> View attachment 3943891
> 
> View attachment 3943892


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from around 2012.


----------



## mds123

Hello, can you help authenticating this? The seller says the bag has no tag with serial number in the inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

mds123 said:


> Hello, can you help authenticating this? The seller says the bag has no tag with serial number in the inside the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945737
> View attachment 3945738
> View attachment 3945739
> View attachment 3945740
> View attachment 3945741
> View attachment 3945743
> View attachment 3945744
> View attachment 3945745
> View attachment 3945736


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## mds123

Great to know this on time! thank you very much!


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Hi Ellie, hoping you could just verify this Proenza for me. Thank you!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Sch...514846?hash=item33e04d9c9e:g:br0AAOSwhplaZf0L


----------



## Elliespurse

ditzyfordaria said:


> Hi Ellie, hoping you could just verify this Proenza for me. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Sch...514846?hash=item33e04d9c9e:g:br0AAOSwhplaZf0L


Hi, this is fake.
Seller:  njrambler


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> Seller:  njrambler



holy moly, I never would've thought it. I just threw it on here to check as I waited to hear back on shipping. THANK YOU.


----------



## sharoninhk

Hi there

I was hoping this PS could be authenticated.  I hope there are enough pics.  Thank you so much.

https://www.reebonz.com/hk/proenza-schouler/bags/proenza-schouler-hand-bag-grey-11251065


----------



## Elliespurse

sharoninhk said:


> Hi there
> 
> I was hoping this PS could be authenticated.  I hope there are enough pics.  Thank you so much.
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/hk/proenza-schouler/bags/proenza-schouler-hand-bag-grey-11251065


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
It looks like the Fall 2014 Concrete Grey color.


----------



## sharoninhk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It looks like the Fall 2014 Concrete Grey color.




Thank you.  I have asked for more pics of those.   Much thanks.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Dears, May I know if the following PS1 in authentic?
Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 XL?
Source: Local preloved market: Shedd


----------



## Elliespurse

Ladan Mrss said:


> Dears, May I know if the following PS1 in authentic?
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 XL?
> Source: Local preloved market: Shedd
> 
> View attachment 3956043
> View attachment 3956044
> View attachment 3956045
> View attachment 3956046
> View attachment 3956047


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + more closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
It's from around 2010.


----------



## goldenpond

Good day, I'm a newbie in the "bag world", please help authenticate this PS Keep All. It was just given to me by a friend. I don't want to sound rude by questioning her if it's orig or not. She said it's the 2010/2011 version which I don't have any idea. The bag is used already and it's with her for a long time. Here are pics of the bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

goldenpond said:


> View attachment 3956532
> View attachment 3956533
> View attachment 3956535
> View attachment 3956536
> View attachment 3956537
> View attachment 3956538
> View attachment 3956539
> View attachment 3956540
> 
> Good day, I'm a newbie in the "bag world", please help authenticate this PS Keep All. It was just given to me by a friend. I don't want to sound rude by questioning her if it's orig or not. She said it's the 2010/2011 version which I don't have any idea. The bag is used already and it's with her for a long time. Here are pics of the bag. Thank you in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## goldenpond

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


Oh thank you . This is what you called SPREADING  AND SHARING THE ❤️. Good day everybody!!!


----------



## saranicoline

Hi
I just won this Auction on Ebay.com. The price and the fact the no-one else bid on the bag, for me suspicious.

This is my first authentication request, so hope i do it correctly.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...pCMA0pJgYJKfCl7EQxK3A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

saranicoline said:


> Hi
> I just won this Auction on Ebay.com. The price and the fact the no-one else bid on the bag, for me suspicious.
> 
> This is my first authentication request, so hope i do it correctly.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-mini-pouch-crossbody-w-strap-in-orchid-fuschia-magenta-/263462857529?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=c8Nca6pCMA0pJgYJKfCl7EQxK3A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!  It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## saranicoline

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!  It's a gorgeous color!



Wow that was fast respond... Your are amazing. Thaaaank you soon much!


----------



## veneti

hi ellie, i had a private seller contact me on ebay-kleinanzeigen.de. she's selling this large ps1 in piglet. could you please check it out regarding authenticity? thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi ellie, i had a private seller contact me on ebay-kleinanzeigen.de. she's selling this large ps1 in piglet. could you please check it out regarding authenticity? thank you so much!
> View attachment 3960174
> View attachment 3960175
> View attachment 3960176
> View attachment 3960177
> View attachment 3960178
> View attachment 3960179
> View attachment 3960180
> View attachment 3960181
> View attachment 3960182


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## veneti

thanks so much for your help ellie!!


----------



## Kareenn

Item: keep all ps1
Listing: 112591158573
Seller: kerryisntreal
Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/112591158573?ul_noapp=true

Hi! Please authenticate for me. I already bought it but the listing is still active. Hoping I got a real one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kareenn said:


> Item: keep all ps1
> Listing: 112591158573
> Seller: kerryisntreal
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/itm/112591158573?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Hi! Please authenticate for me. I already bought it but the listing is still active. Hoping I got a real one.
> View attachment 3972548
> View attachment 3972549
> View attachment 3972551
> View attachment 3972552
> View attachment 3972558
> View attachment 3972560
> View attachment 3972554
> View attachment 3972555
> View attachment 3972556
> View attachment 3972557


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## Kareenn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## peekachoo

hello! would like to check if this is authentic:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...857117?hash=item25ede2da1d:g:k04AAOSw3WxaBM1J

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

peekachoo said:


> hello! would like to check if this is authentic:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...857117?hash=item25ede2da1d:g:k04AAOSw3WxaBM1J
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## peekachoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> Welcome to the forums too.


thanks so much 

how about this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-...496683?hash=item33e122f52b:g:L68AAOSwVVRac-Hr


----------



## Elliespurse

peekachoo said:


> thanks so much
> 
> how about this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-...496683?hash=item33e122f52b:g:L68AAOSwVVRac-Hr


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## peekachoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thanks!


----------



## ideedee

Hello Ellie, 

Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 medium in midnight? Thanks so much for your help!
	

		
			
		

		
	

























Am very grateful for your help!


----------



## ideedee

I'm still trying to work out how the app works. Sorry ladies ☺.


----------



## Elliespurse

ideedee said:


> Hello Ellie,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 medium in midnight? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977865
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977869
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977870
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977873
> 
> 
> Am very grateful for your help!


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## ideedee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thanks for the speedy reply and warm welcome [emoji5]

Love my new bag!


----------



## Kakani

Hello Ellie, would you please authenticate this Ps1 Clutch I just bought:

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Clutch / Dark Navy RRP $1200
Listing Number: 192461154098
Seller: biancmarch-0 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...h6sNW4Nq7edshNyJaYzDM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Your help is highly appreciated!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Kakani said:


> Hello Ellie, would you please authenticate this Ps1 Clutch I just bought:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Clutch / Dark Navy RRP $1200
> Listing Number: 192461154098
> Seller: biancmarch-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Ps1-Clutch-Dark-Navy-RRP-1200-/192461154098?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=7YwJ22h6sNW4Nq7edshNyJaYzDM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated!!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## EHSU

Hello Ellie, could you please authenticate this PS11 Classic in heather gray? Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

EHSU said:


> Hello Ellie, could you please authenticate this PS11 Classic in heather gray? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3981839
> View attachment 3981840
> View attachment 3981842
> View attachment 3981843
> View attachment 3981845
> View attachment 3981846
> View attachment 3981847


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper)


----------



## EHSU

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper)






Thanks for your reply, I also wonder why is there 000 on the inner corner of the bag, would you know?


----------



## Elliespurse

EHSU said:


> Hello Ellie, could you please authenticate this PS11 Classic in heather gray? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3981839
> View attachment 3981840
> View attachment 3981842
> View attachment 3981843
> View attachment 3981845
> View attachment 3981846
> View attachment 3981847





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper)





EHSU said:


> View attachment 3981890
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I also wonder why is there 000 on the inner corner of the bag, would you know?


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
The 000 is probably a batch number, often it's 008 or similar but for this gray perhaps they only used 000 (a small production run?).


----------



## EHSU

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
> The 000 is probably a batch number, often it's 008 or similar but for this gray perhaps they only used 000 (a small production run?).



Thank you!


----------



## Kakani

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much for your quick response, you're amazing!!


----------



## Ciela

Hi  can someone please authenticate this bag? thanks!
Item: Proenza Schouler Riptide Medium PS1 Satchel
Listing number: 323109329133
Seller: kapl-aman
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VGUC-Proen...329133?hash=item4b3ad118ed:g:WCcAAOSw57xaY1dz


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi  can someone please authenticate this bag? thanks!
> Item: Proenza Schouler Riptide Medium PS1 Satchel
> Listing number: 323109329133
> Seller: kapl-aman
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VGUC-Proen...329133?hash=item4b3ad118ed:g:WCcAAOSw57xaY1dz


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.



thanks Ellie! I asked the seller for the picture and she doesn't understand the picture that I need. She wants to know if it's a picture of the pattern inside the bag? I don't own a PS bag so I'm not sure how the interior looks like. Thanks!


----------



## Nuijl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.


----------



## Nuijl

bag braggart said:


> Hmmm....there are tons of fake PS1 bags out there in many colors now and tan suede being one of them. Also, that size PS1 is highly replicated.  If she got it from Asia and can't guarantee the authenticity of it, then I would IMO pass on the bag.  However, if you don't mind owning a potentially could-be-real-but-may-not-be bag for really cheap, then go for it.  But if true authenticity is your thing....I'd pass.


 I had no idea this was a popular bag to replicate! Now I’m nervous buying from eBay.


----------



## Nuijl

Can someone please help authenticate this listing on eBay.
PS1 large in Pepe
https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2200-Pro...533923?hash=item362d04f663:g:OhEAAOSw0ABamF2m


----------



## ltbag

This is my bag onsale on ebay lol and I have threads on this site of when I originally bought it. How funny


----------



## Nuijl

ltbag said:


> This is my bag onsale on ebay lol and I have threads on this site of when I originally bought it. How funny


I was just trying to be sure before I actually paid for it. I don’t think it’s funny really, that’s what these sites are for to help people so they dont get scammed and to talk about purses/ brands.


----------



## ltbag




----------



## Elliespurse

Nuijl said:


> View attachment 3986096
> View attachment 3986097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this listing on eBay.
> PS1 large in Pepe
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2200-Pro...533923?hash=item362d04f663:g:OhEAAOSw0ABamF2m





ltbag said:


> This is my bag onsale on ebay lol and I have threads on this site of when I originally bought it. How funny





Nuijl said:


> I was just trying to be sure before I actually paid for it. I don’t think it’s funny really, that’s what these sites are for to help people so they dont get scammed and to talk about purses/ brands.





ltbag said:


> View attachment 3986153
> View attachment 3986154


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.



Ok she sent me the pictures, hope these are helpful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi  can someone please authenticate this bag? thanks!
> Item: Proenza Schouler Riptide Medium PS1 Satchel
> Listing number: 323109329133
> Seller: kapl-aman
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VGUC-Proen...329133?hash=item4b3ad118ed:g:WCcAAOSw57xaY1dz





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.





Ciela said:


> thanks Ellie! I asked the seller for the picture and she doesn't understand the picture that I need. She wants to know if it's a picture of the pattern inside the bag? I don't own a PS bag so I'm not sure how the interior looks like. Thanks!





Ciela said:


> Ok she sent me the pictures, hope these are helpful!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
It's from Spring 2014, see the colors/seasons here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> It's from Spring 2014, see the colors/seasons here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/



wow thank you so much for the authentication and for that that helpful information!


----------



## blackcomeon

Hi ! Could you please help and authenticate this bag? I am looking for a ps1pouch. I prefer the pouch over the mini size one because of the pockets and compartment.

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

blackcomeon said:


> Hi ! Could you please help and authenticate this bag? I am looking for a ps1pouch. I prefer the pouch over the mini size one because of the pockets and compartment.
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3986641
> View attachment 3986639
> View attachment 3986640
> View attachment 3986642
> View attachment 3986643


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## blackcomeon

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.


Thanks Ellie ! I will ask for more pictures


----------



## veneti

hi ellie, i bought this bag from a private seller which arrived today, could you please have a look at it? i don’t have real doubts but it always make me feel more peaceful about it to double check. thank you so much! 

proenza schouler ps1 large piglet


----------



## Elliespurse

veneti said:


> hi ellie, i bought this bag from a private seller which arrived today, could you please have a look at it? i don’t have real doubts but it always make me feel more peaceful about it to double check. thank you so much!
> 
> proenza schouler ps1 large piglet
> View attachment 3989373
> View attachment 3989374
> View attachment 3989375
> View attachment 3989376
> View attachment 3989377
> View attachment 3989378
> View attachment 3989379
> View attachment 3989380


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats! on this find


----------



## veneti

thanks so much Ellie! yes its gorgeous and I'm so much in love with it


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliepurse
Could you please to authentice this bag for me,
Would appreciate any help, Thank you
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-Satchel-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-in-midnight-blue/323035011162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## EL16

Hi Ellie, 
I have to choose which one is better in quality for the metal clasp and leather with this blue Peacock PS1 compare to Midnight blue? I never see it in person for any blue PS1, 
If this one in Peacock colour also  authentic?
Thanking you for your time to reply
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliepurse
> Could you please to authentice this bag for me,
> Would appreciate any help, Thank you
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-Satchel-Crossbody-Shoulder-Bag-in-midnight-blue/323035011162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a fall 2013 PS1, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> I have to choose which one is better in quality for the metal clasp and leather with this blue Peacock PS1 compare to Midnight blue? I never see it in person for any blue PS1,
> If this one in Peacock colour also  authentic?
> Thanking you for your time to reply
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2017-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-in-Peacock-Blue-with-Silver-Hardware/273023946773?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
The Peacock color was first released for spring 2013 but this looks like a 2017 release. I think the Midnight could be a little darker in real life.


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The Peacock color was first released for spring 2013 but this looks like a 2017 release. I think the Midnight could be a little darker in real life.


Thanks  Ellie for speedy reply
Here some more pictures


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> The Peacock color was first released for spring 2013 but this looks like a 2017 release. I think the Midnight could be a little darker in real life.


Thanks so much Elliepurse for your help, I remember now, I have a navy wallet from PS ( it's really dark close to black colour ) I purchased it from online,  maybe this navy colour is the same one with midnight blue PS1 bag?
Now I must choose one between midnight blue or Peacock colour


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Thanks so much Elliepurse for your help, I remember now, I have a navy wallet from PS ( it's really dark close to black colour ) I purchased it from online,  maybe this navy colour is the same one with midnight blue PS1 bag?
> Now I must choose one between midnight blue or Peacock colour


PS only called the suede Navy, dark blue leather was Midnight, at least for ca 2015 or earlier collections.


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Thanks  Ellie for speedy reply
> Here some more pictures


Everything looks ok but I still want to see the fold-over clasp.


----------



## IdaEiineH

Hi, would you help me authenticate this PS11?
There are some scratches on the back zipper which worries me in terms of it being authentic. Could use some professional eyes on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

IdaEiineH said:


> Hi, would you help me authenticate this PS11?
> There are some scratches on the back zipper which worries me in terms of it being authentic. Could use some professional eyes on it. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3994054
> View attachment 3994055
> View attachment 3994056
> View attachment 3994057


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see zoomed-in closeup pics of the front hardware, front PS letters, stamped Made in Italy inside the bag and cloth tag inside the bag.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## IdaEiineH

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see zoomed-in closeup pics of the front hardware, front PS letters, stamped Made in Italy inside the bag and cloth tag inside the bag.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you so much Ellie, you are a star! Currently trying to get a hold on the photos..
And thanks for the welcoming. Super happy to have found the forums.


----------



## Lulug

Your expertise is highly appreciated in this matter. 
A coworker of my husband is selling this bag, and although they are six figure salary employeees. I am always on alert when money is involved. 
I would like to politely accept or deny her sale.


----------



## cathead87

Lulug -
I see several red flags. You will want to move your post to the Authenticate thread so Elliespurse can look at it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lulug said:


> Your expertise is highly appreciated in this matter.
> A coworker of my husband is selling this bag, and although they are six figure salary employeees. I am always on alert when money is involved.
> I would like to politely accept or deny her sale.


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake. Stay away.

@cathead87 Thanks!


----------



## pompom1125

Could you check this ps1 for me
Thanks in advance

http://www.brandbesure.com/product/7658/proenza-schouler-oxblood-red-lamb-leather-ps1-medium-satchel


----------



## Elliespurse

pompom1125 said:


> Could you check this ps1 for me
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.brandbesure.com/product/7658/proenza-schouler-oxblood-red-lamb-leather-ps1-medium-satchel


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## pompom1125

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Wow Thank you so much Elliespurse for you fast reply 
I'm happy now


----------



## aong

Hello
I have won thiys auction on ebay but I have not bought any ps1 in suade before ithus could you please authenticate this bag before my final payment please?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391996439080


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hello
> I have won thiys auction on ebay but I have not bought any ps1 in suade before ithus could you please authenticate this bag before my final payment please?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391996439080


Hi, this is the Extra Large size, not the Large described in the listing.
The pictures looks like sample sale item, not a production bag. For sample items they are usually stamped "Sample Not For Resale" inside the bag. It looks like it could be from around 2009. I would need more pictures of the inside with all markings and a closeup pic of the whole fold-over clasp with the logo.


----------



## southernbelle43

This is listed on eBay by Shopitalyinc.  Can you tell from the photos if it is authentic? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

southernbelle43 said:


> This is listed on eBay by Shopitalyinc.  Can you tell from the photos if it is authentic? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007114
> View attachment 4007115
> View attachment 4007116
> View attachment 4007117
> View attachment 4007118
> View attachment 4007119
> View attachment 4007120
> View attachment 4007121
> View attachment 4007122
> View attachment 4007123


Hi, everything looks ok but I can't remember this color. Is it dyed? Also note the fold-over clasp is missing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I can't remember this color. Is it dyed? Also note the fold-over clasp is missing.


I have no clue if it is dyed. The price was great and I think I can get it repaired.  She said she is selling at this price because the clasp is missing.  I just bought it, so wish me luck.  She offers a 14 day return and I have contacted PS to see if I can order a new clasp.  They may or may not be willing to sell me one. If not I will seek a leather worker to replace it for me.  Thank you so much.  You rule!!


----------



## Elliespurse

southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue if it is dyed. The price was great and I think I can get it repaired.  She said she is selling at this price because the clasp is missing.  I just bought it, so wish me luck.  She offers a 14 day return and I have contacted PS to see if I can order a new clasp.  They may or may not be willing to sell me one. If not I will seek a leather worker to replace it for me.  Thank you so much.  You rule!!


Congrats!  Looking at the PS website I think it could be the current Birch color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!  Looking at the PS website I think it could be the current Birch color.


Yea!!!  Now to find some hardware to go on it. I am thrilled beyond words.


----------



## vishna_old

Hello, I bought this bag from a Friends of a friend. She said it was a gift from her husband. Luckily i paid her using PayPal. Please, help me authenticate this. It has no serial number or authenticity card. Is it normal?


----------



## Elliespurse

vishna_old said:


> Hello, I bought this bag from a Friends of a friend. She said it was a gift from her husband. Luckily i paid her using PayPal. Please, help me authenticate this. It has no serial number or authenticity card. Is it normal?


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from around 2012.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## vishna_old

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a PS1 from around 2012.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thanks a lot! That's a relief! I was confused, because it has no tag with serial number, I looked everywhere  is it normal?


----------



## Elliespurse

vishna_old said:


> Thanks a lot! That's a relief! I was confused, because it has no tag with serial number, I looked everywhere  is it normal?


It's ok, the tag and serial number was introduced for Fall 2013 together with new "triangle print" lining and logo letters.


----------



## vishna_old

Elliespurse said:


> It's ok, the tag and serial number was introduced for Fall 2013 together with new "triangle print" lining and logo letters.


Trank you so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

Elliespurse, my eBay PS1 purse arrives tomorrow and being a PS newbie I am wondering
what type of leather is it, calf? or lamb?  The seller thinks she bought it in 2015 or 2016.
There are several posts about hardware breaking (this is why I got this purse for such a great price, the flip lock is gone).  Do you know if PS has corrected this? The reason I ask is that they have tentatively agreed to repair this for a fee.  How lucky we are to have people like you- encyclopedias of purse knowledge.  There is no way I would buy purses sight unseen without the fabulous people on TPF who are so willing to share their knowledge..  Thanks again.


----------



## Elliespurse

southernbelle43 said:


> Elliespurse, my eBay PS1 purse arrives tomorrow and being a PS newbie I am wondering what type of leather is it, calf? or lamb?  The seller thinks she bought it in 2015 or 2016.
> There are several posts about hardware breaking (this is why I got this purse for such a great price, the flip lock is gone).  Do you know if PS has corrected this? The reason I ask is that they have tentatively agreed to repair this for a fee.  How lucky we are to have people like you- encyclopedias of purse knowledge.  There is no way I would buy purses sight unseen without the fabulous people on TPF who are so willing to share their knowledge..  Thanks again.


Thanks! I think it could be calf. The lamb leather was thin, light and very soft but the color was easily discolored by humid/rainy climate. From around 2013-14 many PS1:s were calf for low maintenance. Some seasons had problems with the pin in the fold-over clasp fall out so it could be in this batch.


----------



## southernbelle43

My pre-loved PS1 just arrived and I could not be more thrilled. It is even more beautiful than I imagined.  It is in excellent condition, just needs the front hardware replaced to be as new.  I cannot believe I got such a bargain and could not be happier.  First PS and I am definitely a fan now.


----------



## cathead87

vishna_old said:


> Thanks a lot! That's a relief! I was confused, because it has no tag with serial number, I looked everywhere  is it normal?


I believe this is bronze...which is one of my favorites. 
It looks to be in great shape too. Congrats!

You might want to consider treating this bag. It is a lighter color and can be prone to color transfer...especially on the back were it rubs against clothing.


----------



## Surfergirl23

Hi there! Just ordered this ps1 mini, but now I'm having concerns on its authenticity. What bothers me is that there is nothing engraved on the zippers like my other ps1. Also the edges of the leather seems weird to me. Maybe I'm just freaking out. Should I be worried this is a fake? Thanks in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

cathead87 said:


> I believe this is bronze...which is one of my favorites.
> It looks to be in great shape too. Congrats!
> 
> You might want to consider treating this bag. It is a lighter color and can be prone to color transfer...especially on the back were it rubs against clothing.



Like this color!


----------



## Elliespurse

Surfergirl23 said:


> Hi there! Just ordered this ps1 mini, but now I'm having concerns on its authenticity. What bothers me is that there is nothing engraved on the zippers like my other ps1. Also the edges of the leather seems weird to me. Maybe I'm just freaking out. Should I be worried this is a fake? Thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.
The logo on the zippers was removed for Fall 2013 when PS also changed the lining and engravings.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliepurse,
I still looking for any blue or green PS1 bag, 
Would you mind looking at this one for me,
Thanks so much in advance. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1732219...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> I still looking for any blue or green PS1 bag,
> Would you mind looking at this one for me,
> Thanks so much in advance.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/173221940017?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D77c32db33d3d44cdbadac2cf6818f7fb%26bu%3D43856418978%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F173221940017%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi dear please authenticate this
Item: PS1 Keepall
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller: celinwon
Item number: 273069905145

I already bought it and hoping it really is authentic. Listing is still searchable.


----------



## Elliespurse

Kareenn said:


> Hi dear please authenticate this
> Item: PS1 Keepall
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Shouler-PS1-Keep-All-Lambskin-Bag-Large-In-Saddle-Brown-Tan/273069905145?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller: celinwon
> Item number: 273069905145
> 
> I already bought it and hoping it really is authentic. Listing is still searchable.
> 
> View attachment 4011458
> View attachment 4011459
> View attachment 4011460
> View attachment 4011461
> View attachment 4011464
> View attachment 4011465
> View attachment 4011466
> View attachment 4011462
> View attachment 4011463


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Kareenn

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kareenn said:


> Thank you so much!!!


Isn't it wonderful to have elliespurse for help!!!!  Thank you Ellie.


----------



## southernbelle43

Hi Ellie, This is not an authentication question, but  you are the guru.
Since getting my preowned PS1, I am smitten, so naturally I am looking ahead to some sales.  I went to the PS site yesterday and snapped some shots of colors I like. Today I looked at the site again and was shocked to see the prices on the PS1 for the same bag is $600 more. Am I losing my mind? Or have they lost theirs?


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi Ellie, This is not an authentication question, but  you are the guru.
> Since getting my preowned PS1, I am smitten, so naturally I am looking ahead to some sales.  I went to the PS site yesterday and snapped some shots of colors I like. Today I looked at the site again and was shocked to see the prices on the PS1 for the same bag is $600 more. Am I losing my mind? Or have they lost theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013073
> View attachment 4013074


Nevermind.  I checked it again and although it looks it is priced in USD which I assumed was US dollars, it is NOT.  When I clicked the link at the top to United States it dropped back to 1780.  Whew, scared me!


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks so much  Elliepurse to look at this bag for me, finally I purchased this bag, cant wait to see this is a new colour for me


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi..
Can you please help to authenticate this ps1 medium in smoke.. 
and what do you think about it
Photo link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/muqeemzk6e40i4e/AAB9eb2QvEnrx4SnDkcB35Cua?dl=0

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

iminlovewithme said:


> Hi..
> Can you please help to authenticate this ps1 medium in smoke..
> and what do you think about it
> Photo link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/muqeemzk6e40i4e/AAB9eb2QvEnrx4SnDkcB35Cua?dl=0
> 
> Thank you very much!!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## iminlovewithme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.



Wow thank you very much for your express reply! Im going to ask the seller for more photos now.. is this the old model from around 2012? Looking from the metal plates & interior lining..


----------



## Elliespurse

iminlovewithme said:


> Wow thank you very much for your express reply! Im going to ask the seller for more photos now.. is this the old model from around 2012? Looking from the metal plates & interior lining..


Yes it's the old model from 2011-2012 in lamb leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Hi Ellie. You can tell I am smitten with PS. What do you think about this one. She has no reviews and that makes me nervous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I replied to you but it disappeared. I do like this color and prefer the silver HW.  So you think it is authentic.  I made a mistake, this was on eBay and I see she has 50 reviews,


----------



## Elliespurse

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi Ellie. You can tell I am smitten with PS. What do you think about this one. She has no reviews and that makes me nervous.
> View attachment 4015078
> View attachment 4015079
> View attachment 4015080
> View attachment 4015081
> View attachment 4015082
> View attachment 4015083
> View attachment 4015084
> View attachment 4015085





southernbelle43 said:


> Well I replied to you but it disappeared. I do like this color and prefer the silver HW.  So you think it is authentic.  I made a mistake, this was on eBay and I see she has 50 reviews,


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + cloth tag in the pocket.


----------



## Theass

Item: PS11 Medium
Listing number: 142734129717
Seller: stephaniec8330
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142734129717?ViewItem=&item=142734129717

This is my first time buying a designer bag so all help is appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Theass said:


> Item: PS11 Medium
> Listing number: 142734129717
> Seller: stephaniec8330
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142734129717?ViewItem=&item=142734129717
> 
> This is my first time buying a designer bag so all help is appreciated!  Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliepurse, 
I finally bought this bag and  this is the woven leather PS1( for me its so unique ), The seller didnt keep the card  and the zipper part is missing which is easy and not costly to fix ? i hope all good because I can share the black leather strap from this bag  for my other PS1,
May I ask what year or collection of this PS1 bag from and if this bag authentic?
Thanks in advance for your time to reply and share your knowledges about PS collections
Here are the attachments of woven leather PS1:


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliepurse,
> I finally bought this bag and  this is the woven leather PS1( for me its so unique ), The seller didnt keep the card  and the zipper part is missing which is easy and not costly to fix ? i hope all good because I can share the black leather strap from this bag  for my other PS1,
> May I ask what year or collection of this PS1 bag from and if this bag authentic?
> Thanks in advance for your time to reply and share your knowledges about PS collections
> Here are the attachments of woven leather PS1:


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from Spring/Summer 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-4#post-23972253
and Congrats!  It looks great! The seasonal PS1:s were limited production and had great quality.


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's from Spring/Summer 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-4#post-23972253
> and Congrats!  It looks great! The seasonal PS1:s were limited production and had great quality.


Thanks so much, cant wait to take a family picture of my PS1


----------



## southernbelle43

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + cloth tag in the pocket.


Thanks will try to get them.  You are the best!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am confused.  One of the replies to my posting disappeared and I still cannot find it.  Anyway the poster pointed out that this military PS1 I am looking at is posted on Tradesy (for $800) and on eBay (which is where I found it) for $700.  It is the exact same bag because the sealant on the handle came off in a small chunk and they both have this issue. How does this work to have it in both places?


----------



## Elliespurse

southernbelle43 said:


> I am confused.  One of the replies to my posting disappeared and I still cannot find it.  Anyway the poster pointed out that this military PS1 I am looking at is posted on Tradesy (for $800) and on eBay (which is where I found it) for $700.  It is the exact same bag because the sealant on the handle came off in a small chunk and they both have this issue. How does this work to have it in both places?


I think we should wait for the extra pics to be sure the bag is in the sellers possession. You could also ask in the ebay_forum here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/ about listing a bag in two places.


----------



## southernbelle43

Elliespurse said:


> I think we should wait for the extra pics to be sure the bag is in the sellers possession. You could also ask in the ebay_forum here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/ about listing a bag in two places.


Thank you.


----------



## pineappleshoes

Hello! I'm new here and I just bought my very first Proenza bag! It's a Medium PS1 in Indigo that I got it from Fashionphile. I know that they guarantee authenticity but may I still ask for your help to authenticate? Sorry, I'm all very new to this! Thank you so much in advance! xxxx


----------



## Elliespurse

pineappleshoes said:


> Hello! I'm new here and I just bought my very first Proenza bag! It's a Medium PS1 in Indigo that I got it from Fashionphile. I know that they guarantee authenticity but may I still ask for your help to authenticate? Sorry, I'm all very new to this! Thank you so much in advance! xxxx


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## pineappleshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thank you so much! xxxx


----------



## iminlovewithme

iminlovewithme said:


> Wow thank you very much for your express reply! Im going to ask the seller for more photos now.. is this the old model from around 2012? Looking from the metal plates & interior lining..



Hi...
These are the additional photos
Hope it helps

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pru1ynntj94n5a1/AADLDfvKBpOaYM_XpZJaIk44a?dl=0

Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

iminlovewithme said:


> Hi..
> Can you please help to authenticate this ps1 medium in smoke..
> and what do you think about it
> Photo link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/muqeemzk6e40i4e/AAB9eb2QvEnrx4SnDkcB35Cua?dl=0
> 
> Thank you very much!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.





iminlovewithme said:


> Wow thank you very much for your express reply! Im going to ask the seller for more photos now.. is this the old model from around 2012? Looking from the metal plates & interior lining..





Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's the old model from 2011-2012 in lamb leather.





iminlovewithme said:


> Hi...
> These are the additional photos
> Hope it helps
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pru1ynntj94n5a1/AADLDfvKBpOaYM_XpZJaIk44a?dl=0
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## iminlovewithme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Yay! Now i can buy in peace .. because it seems the seller lost the card ..
Thank you very muchh!


----------



## Merrygoround11

Hello 
could you please authenticate this proenza ps1 in black for me? The seller said this is autenthic but I’m still not sure.

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Merrygoround11 said:


> Hello
> could you please authenticate this proenza ps1 in black for me? The seller said this is autenthic but I’m still not sure.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## ferdinanda

Hi! I really want to buy this bag, but the seller didnt post many photos and she swears its original, could you help me with the little i got?


----------



## Elliespurse

ferdinanda said:


> Hi! I really want to buy this bag, but the seller didnt post many photos and she swears its original, could you help me with the little i got?


Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.
This is the Extra Large PS1 and it's much larger than the Medium/Large and have more empty weight.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## aong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the Extra Large size, not the Large described in the listing.
> The pictures looks like sample sale item, not a production bag. For sample items they are usually stamped "Sample Not For Resale" inside the bag. It looks like it could be from around 2009. I would need more pictures of the inside with all markings and a closeup pic of the whole fold-over clasp with the logo.



Hello according to this post here are the additional photos.

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

aong said:


> Hello
> I have won thiys auction on ebay but I have not bought any ps1 in suade before ithus could you please authenticate this bag before my final payment please?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391996439080





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the Extra Large size, not the Large described in the listing.
> The pictures looks like sample sale item, not a production bag. For sample items they are usually stamped "Sample Not For Resale" inside the bag. It looks like it could be from around 2009. I would need more pictures of the inside with all markings and a closeup pic of the whole fold-over clasp with the logo.





aong said:


> Hello according to this post here are the additional photos.
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thank you


Hi and thanks for the pics, unfortunately some details are off while some looks ok. I would not recommend it.


----------



## Rasmusmalling

Hi! I want to buy this _PS 1 - Large_ from Vestiaire Collective, but being my first Proenza Schouler i'm a little sceptical. Is the bag authentic? The bag was listed this morning and I asked the seller if she had the receipt, but she haven't answered yet. Hope you can help. Thank you! 











https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-large-proenza-schouler-handbag-5498582.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

Rasmusmalling said:


> Hi! I want to buy this _PS 1 - Large_ from Vestiaire Collective, but being my first Proenza Schouler i'm a little sceptical. Is the bag authentic? The bag was listed this morning and I asked the seller if she had the receipt, but she haven't answered yet. Hope you can help. Thank you!
> View attachment 4023332
> 
> View attachment 4023335
> View attachment 4023336
> 
> View attachment 4023341
> View attachment 4023337
> 
> View attachment 4023338
> View attachment 4023339
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-large-proenza-schouler-handbag-5498582.shtml


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
It's an older PS1 from 2009-2010 with the black paint hardware.


----------



## ferdinanda

Hi! I bought my first Proenza and now I have some additional pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

ferdinanda said:


> Hi! I really want to buy this bag, but the seller didnt post many photos and she swears its original, could you help me with the little i got?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and logo on the fold-over clasp.
> This is the Extra Large PS1 and it's much larger than the Medium/Large and have more empty weight.
> Welcome to the forums.





ferdinanda said:


> Hi! I bought my first Proenza and now I have some additional pictures


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## ferdinanda

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1


thank you so much for the help! its a relief to know its authentic!


----------



## ZombieCandi

I thought I had forever to buy a PS11 Classic (not mini) but now I'm fearing that it may have been discontinued. I tried looking on their website but it's only the minis.

I'm looking at this listing from Vestiaire Collective. Do you think it's authentic? Thank you so much in advance.

Item: PS11 Classic
Listing number: 3468142
Seller: ANGELINA
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-3468142.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

ZombieCandi said:


> I thought I had forever to buy a PS11 Classic (not mini) but now I'm fearing that it may have been discontinued. I tried looking on their website but it's only the minis.
> 
> I'm looking at this listing from Vestiaire Collective. Do you think it's authentic? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: PS11 Classic
> Listing number: 3468142
> Seller: ANGELINA
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-handbag-proenza-schouler-3468142.shtml


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## ZombieCandi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


Thank you. I contacted the seller and requested the closeup pics of the interior.


----------



## Tahlagrace

FOR AUCTION SITES:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic
Listing number: 323093949081
Seller: lucyblueangelbeauty
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323093949081?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Hi  im interested in this ps11. Just wondering if it is authenthic? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Tahlagrace said:


> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic
> Listing number: 323093949081
> Seller: lucyblueangelbeauty
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323093949081?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Hi  im interested in this ps11. Just wondering if it is authenthic? TIA


Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## Mandyvee

Hi. Could you please authenticate this proenza ps11 for me? Since the studs on the buckle look different from proenza website.
Thank you so much in advance. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-ps11-proenza-schouler-handbag-5459799.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

Mandyvee said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this proenza ps11 for me? Since the studs on the buckle look different from proenza website.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-ps11-proenza-schouler-handbag-5459799.shtml


Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.
It's a seasonal version of the standard PS11 Mini.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Tahlagrace

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


Thank you for helping me. Here is the photo the seller sent me of the made in italy stamp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Tahlagrace said:


> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 classic
> Listing number: 323093949081
> Seller: lucyblueangelbeauty
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323093949081?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Hi  im interested in this ps11. Just wondering if it is authenthic? TIA





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.





Tahlagrace said:


> Thank you for helping me. Here is the photo the seller sent me of the made in italy stamp.



Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Love28oy

Item Name (if you know it): Proenza schouler ps11
Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: Please see the attached pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Love28oy said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza schouler ps11
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments: Please see the attached pictures


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## Love28oy

Item Name : Proenza Schouler Clutch
Link: depop
Seller: sloppydog
Comments: please see the attached pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

Love28oy said:


> Item Name : Proenza Schouler Clutch
> Link: depop
> Seller: sloppydog
> Comments: please see the attached pictures


Hi, I'm sorry but this is also fake.


----------



## Love28oy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is also fake.



Thank you! I didn't buy them yet so thank you so much for your help.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm looking at the bag, which is listed on Poshmark and Tradesy:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...in-Nylon-and-Leather-5ab3019af9e501ffe773c0ee

PS1 Nylon and leather (black)
NWT

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm looking at the bag, which is listed on Poshmark and Tradesy:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...in-Nylon-and-Leather-5ab3019af9e501ffe773c0ee
> 
> PS1 Nylon and leather (black)
> NWT
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## cminor

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if this is autentic, please? 

Thank you!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

cminor said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if this is autentic, please?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an older PS1 from around 2011-2012 with the black paint hardware.


----------



## cminor

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's an older PS1 from around 2011-2012 with the black paint hardware.


You're the best! Thank you so much


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Dear Ellie and everyone,
Could you please authenticate this Proenza pouch bag in midnight for me? I just got this recently. Please note the actual bag isn't this bright or yellowish like in the photos. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

TheLastQuarter said:


> Dear Ellie and everyone,
> Could you please authenticate this Proenza pouch bag in midnight for me? I just got this recently. Please note the actual bag isn't this bright or yellowish like in the photos. Thank you
> View attachment 4030187
> View attachment 4030188
> View attachment 4030189
> View attachment 4030190
> View attachment 4030191
> View attachment 4030192
> View attachment 4030193
> View attachment 4030194
> View attachment 4030195


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1


Thank you so much


----------



## rapsodiev

Hello, I'm new to this forum. Could anyone help me identify if this one's authentic ? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

rapsodiev said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. Could anyone help me identify if this one's authentic ? Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like the orange color PS1 from Fall 2012.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## rapsodiev

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like the orange color PS1 from Fall 2012.
> Welcome to the forums.



Many thanks for answering so fast! I think this PS1 is going to be mine !


----------



## EmmaPeel

May anybody help me with this preloved PS11 Tote I received today?

I am a bit irritated because the serial numbers don‘t match...


----------



## Elliespurse

EmmaPeel said:


> May anybody help me with this preloved PS11 Tote I received today?
> 
> I am a bit irritated because the serial numbers don‘t match...


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers often doesn't match so this looks ok too.
and Congrats on your PS11 Tote!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The numbers often doesn't match so this looks ok too.
> and Congrats on your PS11 Tote!


Thank you!

It seemed to be too good to be true!

I found it online for EUR 55 (less than USD 70)! No, not missing a „0“! Still can‘t believe it...


----------



## Sol Ryan

Hey, I’m 99.99% certain this is authentic, but wanted to run it by ya’ll to be sure

PS1 Large Pepe

Sorry for the ugly nails... gardening season lol


----------



## Elliespurse

Sol Ryan said:


> Hey, I’m 99.99% certain this is authentic, but wanted to run it by ya’ll to be sure
> 
> PS1 Large Pepe
> 
> Sorry for the ugly nails... gardening season lol


Hi, yes it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it's authentic.
> and Congrats!


Thanks so much! Have a great day!


----------



## murse2013

Hi, I am a new buyer to Proenza and want to know if this bag is authentic. Thanks! Here is the link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m119751...MI3NTI_KnA2gIVgr9kCh2PWQCcEAkYHiABEgLoGPD_BwE


----------



## Elliespurse

murse2013 said:


> Hi, I am a new buyer to Proenza and want to know if this bag is authentic. Thanks! Here is the link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m119751...MI3NTI_KnA2gIVgr9kCh2PWQCcEAkYHiABEgLoGPD_BwE


Hi, it's possible but the pics are too small. I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp + zipper pull and hardware.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm planning to buy this bag if it gets authenticated.  I'm not sure if this particular style was faked, but it's always best to check:
Item: PS1, Jacquard Woodblock
Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...CE-Only-for-24-hours-5aca7a781dffdafd100431ce
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm planning to buy this bag if it gets authenticated.  I'm not sure if this particular style was faked, but it's always best to check:
> Item: PS1, Jacquard Woodblock
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...CE-Only-for-24-hours-5aca7a781dffdafd100431ce
> Thank you so much!!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of PS letters on the fold-over clasp + better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped letters.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of PS letters on the fold-over clasp + better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped letters.


Seller added new pictures:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...CE-Only-for-24-hours-5aca7a781dffdafd100431ce


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm planning to buy this bag if it gets authenticated.  I'm not sure if this particular style was faked, but it's always best to check:
> Item: PS1, Jacquard Woodblock
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...CE-Only-for-24-hours-5aca7a781dffdafd100431ce
> Thank you so much!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of PS letters on the fold-over clasp + better closeup pics of the inside with the stamped letters.





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Seller added new pictures:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...CE-Only-for-24-hours-5aca7a781dffdafd100431ce


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## getdapicha

I'm planning to purchase this bag if it gets authenticated. Here's the link and a few more pics:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Embossed-Python-PS1-Medium-/152986087662?redirect=mobile
















Thank you for your time and help!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Elliespurse

getdapicha said:


> I'm planning to purchase this bag if it gets authenticated. Here's the link and a few more pics:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Embossed-Python-PS1-Medium-/152986087662?redirect=mobile
> 
> View attachment 4038951
> View attachment 4038952
> View attachment 4038953
> View attachment 4038954
> View attachment 4038955
> 
> View attachment 4038956
> 
> View attachment 4038957
> 
> View attachment 4038958
> View attachment 4038959
> View attachment 4038960
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## getdapicha

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.



Thank you so much!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you @Elliespurse ! I ordered it!


----------



## cazzz1

Hi
Does this look ok please? Black Large PS1. Thank you! xx


----------



## cazzz1

And the last three!


----------



## Elliespurse

cazzz1 said:


> Hi
> Does this look ok please? Black Large PS1. Thank you! xx





cazzz1 said:


> And the last three!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from around 2010-2011.


----------



## cazzz1

Fantastic - thank you for your super fast reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Hi Ellie and everyone (again),
I just got another medium-size Proenza PS1 and probably the last one (at least for a few years). Although the bag looks fine, something bothers me e.g. the hardware isn't so shiny, the zips seem to be stiff. Therefore, I love to hear your opinion whether this bag is authentic or not. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

TheLastQuarter said:


> Hi Ellie and everyone (again),
> I just got another medium-size Proenza PS1 and probably the last one (at least for a few years). Although the bag looks fine, something bothers me e.g. the hardware isn't so shiny, the zips seem to be stiff. Therefore, I love to hear your opinion whether this bag is authentic or not. Thank you so much in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
The hardware has changed from old brass to silver finish, perhaps the smoothness is different?
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## TheLastQuarter

Many thanks Ellie  
I hope that the zip issue will get better after a few uses


----------



## southernbelle43

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thank you @Elliespurse ! I ordered it!


That is one gorgeous handbag!!!!!!  Please post mod shots when you get it so we can share your find!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Me again!
I'm eyeing this one because the price is so good... it's been dropping weekly and today there is a coupon for 15% off.
Item: PS1 Medium
Seller: shopmaterialworld
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302718068194

There's no picture of the clasp, but I can ask for one. It looks good to me, but I'd love a second opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Me again!
> I'm eyeing this one because the price is so good... it's been dropping weekly and today there is a coupon for 15% off.
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302718068194
> 
> There's no picture of the clasp, but I can ask for one. It looks good to me, but I'd love a second opinion. Thanks!


Hi, yes everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp.


Thanks for the speedy reply, @Elliespurse ! I went ahead and ordered it, because the coupon only lasts until 1pm. The store offers an authenticity guarantee and 30 day returns. It came out to $277 USD. I'll post a pic of the clasp when it arrives.


----------



## Stbe

Hi can you please tell me if this is authentic? Medium PS1


----------



## Elliespurse

Stbe said:


> Hi can you please tell me if this is authentic? Medium PS1


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the backside of the bag and strap hardware.
It's an older PS1 from 2008-2010 with the black paint hardware.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Stbe

Thank you! And thank you for your fast reply.  I hope this is what you were asking for.


----------



## Elliespurse

Stbe said:


> Hi can you please tell me if this is authentic? Medium PS1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the backside of the bag and strap hardware.
> It's an older PS1 from 2008-2010 with the black paint hardware.
> Welcome to the forums.





Stbe said:


> Thank you! And thank you for your fast reply.  I hope this is what you were asking for.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Stbe

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Phoenixmagic4

Hi,
I bought this bag at Rebelle before I knew that websites cannot be 100% trusted
https://www.rebelle.com/proenza-schouler-taschen-2173930
could someone tell me if it is authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

Phoenixmagic4 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag at Rebelle before I knew that websites cannot be 100% trusted
> https://www.rebelle.com/proenza-schouler-taschen-2173930
> could someone tell me if it is authentic?


Hi, everything looks ok but you could post more closeup pics here when you gets it. (logo on the fold-over clasp etc)
It looks like a Burgundy PS1 from fall 2012.


----------



## Phoenixmagic4

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but you could post more closeup pics here when you gets it. (logo on the fold-over clasp etc)
> It looks like a Burgundy PS1 from fall 2012.


I already have it ! 
Which photos are usefull?


----------



## Elliespurse

Phoenixmagic4 said:


> I already have it !
> Which photos are usefull?


I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab (in the pocket).


----------



## Phoenixmagic4

Phoenixmagic4 said:


> I already have it !
> Which photos are usefull?





Elliespurse said:


> I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab (in the pocket).


Here you go


----------



## Elliespurse

Phoenixmagic4 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag at Rebelle before I knew that websites cannot be 100% trusted
> https://www.rebelle.com/proenza-schouler-taschen-2173930
> could someone tell me if it is authentic?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but you could post more closeup pics here when you gets it. (logo on the fold-over clasp etc)
> It looks like a Burgundy PS1 from fall 2012.





Phoenixmagic4 said:


> I already have it !
> Which photos are usefull?





Elliespurse said:


> I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp + stamped letters on the leather tab (in the pocket).





Phoenixmagic4 said:


> Here you go


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1  it's gorgeous!


----------



## Phoenixmagic4

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1  it's gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## laughingmoo

Hihi. 

Can someone help to authenticate this PS1 large in black pls? It’s from reebonz. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

laughingmoo said:


> View attachment 4051645
> View attachment 4051646
> View attachment 4051647
> View attachment 4051648
> View attachment 4051649
> View attachment 4051650
> View attachment 4051651
> View attachment 4051652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hihi.
> 
> Can someone help to authenticate this PS1 large in black pls? It’s from reebonz. Thanks!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
Is the strap hardware gunmetal like the bag or black paint?


----------



## laughingmoo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
> Is the strap hardware gunmetal like the bag or black paint?



Hi Ellie. Thanks for the swift advice. Please find the pictures for your reference. Yes the hardware at the strap is the same gunmetal colour as the frontal clasp. What do you think pls?


----------



## Elliespurse

laughingmoo said:


> View attachment 4051645
> View attachment 4051646
> View attachment 4051647
> View attachment 4051648
> View attachment 4051649
> View attachment 4051650
> View attachment 4051651
> View attachment 4051652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hihi.
> 
> Can someone help to authenticate this PS1 large in black pls? It’s from reebonz. Thanks!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).
> Is the strap hardware gunmetal like the bag or black paint?





laughingmoo said:


> Hi Ellie. Thanks for the swift advice. Please find the pictures for your reference. Yes the hardware at the strap is the same gunmetal colour as the frontal clasp. What do you think pls?


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## laughingmoo

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## JennyCindy

Hi all,

I just purchased the following bag and I am suddenly having doubts if I bought an authentic bag >_<.
I already received it but the listing is still online:

Item: 222929326155
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Ps11/222929326155
Comments: The quality of the bag feels great but I got a bit unsure as I saw online that some bags come with an authenticity tag and this bag didn't have this anywhere. 

Let me know if you need additional images.

Many thanks in advance!
- J


----------



## Elliespurse

JennyCindy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased the following bag and I am suddenly having doubts if I bought an authentic bag >_<.
> I already received it but the listing is still online:
> 
> Item: 222929326155
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-Ps11/222929326155
> Comments: The quality of the bag feels great but I got a bit unsure as I saw online that some bags come with an authenticity tag and this bag didn't have this anywhere.
> 
> Let me know if you need additional images.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> - J


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy (below the zipper on the inside pocket).
Some PS11 around fall 2013-2014 didn't have the card/cloth tag. The cloth tag is usually in the seam inside the pocket in the bag.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## FannyO.

Hello,
I just received my new Proenza,bought via shpock in Italy and I'm really not sure if it's original...
Please could you help me?
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

FannyO. said:


> Hello,
> I just received my new Proenza,bought via shpock in Italy and I'm really not sure if it's original...
> Please could you help me?
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a saddle color PS1 from around 2010-2011.
and Congrats on your PS1  it looks great!


----------



## FannyO.

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a saddle color PS1 from around 2010-2011.
> and Congrats on your PS1  it looks great!




Thank you so much!! [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## FannyO.

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a saddle color PS1 from around 2010-2011.
> and Congrats on your PS1  it looks great!




Good morning,
and again,Ellie,thank you so much!!
I paid just 350.- Euros!  

I'm not sure regarding the colour- I also thought it was saddle,but when it arrived,it was more like something between saddle,birch and smoke..? I searched the web but couldn't find anything-very mysterious


----------



## FannyO.

Too dark for birch,too light for saddle


----------



## Elliespurse

FannyO. said:


> Good morning,
> and again,Ellie,thank you so much!!
> I paid just 350.- Euros!
> 
> I'm not sure regarding the colour- I also thought it was saddle,but when it arrived,it was more like something between saddle,birch and smoke..? I searched the web but couldn't find anything-very mysterious


Yes in the last pic it looks like Smoke, see the colors by season here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/
Edit: The blue edge coating is typical for early Smoke PS1:s


----------



## FannyO.

Elliespurse said:


> Yes in the last pic it looks like Smoke, see the colors by season here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/
> Edit: The blue edge coating is typical for early Smoke PS1:s




Thanks a lot! 
By the way-do you ever sleep? 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bbyama

Hey all! Wondering if this is authentic? Am wanting to take the plunge... 
Large PS1 in Tan: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Sch...sh=item4d6c108898:g:B3kAAOSwgLlaYYeZ#viTabs_0 

Seller: eLADY, based in Tokyo, Japan, is a member of the International Anti-Counterfeiting Coalition, and a pioneering provider of patent-pending anti-counterfeiting solutions for luxury brand goods.,


----------



## Elliespurse

bbyama said:


> Hey all! Wondering if this is authentic? Am wanting to take the plunge...
> Large PS1 in Tan: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Sch...sh=item4d6c108898:g:B3kAAOSwgLlaYYeZ#viTabs_0
> 
> Seller: eLADY, based in Tokyo, Japan, is a member of the International Anti-Counterfeiting Coalition, and a pioneering provider of patent-pending anti-counterfeiting solutions for luxury brand goods.,


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## hollygolightly1

Hello, could you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you!

PS1 medium in Dune
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...561851?hash=item590c3000bb:g:an8AAOSwWyRayVcz
Seller: sihyungkim10


----------



## Elliespurse

hollygolightly1 said:


> View attachment 4066741
> View attachment 4066742
> 
> 
> Hello, could you please let me know if this bag is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> PS1 medium in Dune
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...561851?hash=item590c3000bb:g:an8AAOSwWyRayVcz
> Seller: sihyungkim10


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## jayjay09

Hi, unfortunately I had to sell my last PS1 not long ago, but keen to replace it.  Could you please take a look at this and let me know if it’s ok.  Thanks in advance 

Medium PS1 in saddle, seller flim988
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elliespurse

jayjay09 said:


> Hi, unfortunately I had to sell my last PS1 not long ago, but keen to replace it.  Could you please take a look at this and let me know if it’s ok.  Thanks in advance
> 
> Medium PS1 in saddle, seller flim988
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Bag/292560042285?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Hi, it's authentic.
Note the missing hang-tag.


----------



## jayjay09

jayjay09 said:


> Hi, unfortunately I had to sell my last PS1 not long ago, but keen to replace it.  Could you please take a look at this and let me know if it’s ok.  Thanks in advance
> 
> Medium PS1 in saddle, seller flim988
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Bag/292560042285?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Note the missing hang-tag.



Thanks for that.  Yes, saw the hang tag is missing


----------



## PreeKam

Hello! This is my first time in the PS forum 

I would appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag for me. 

This is from a local seller here and the bag has not been posted on any online forum. These are the pictures she has sent me. 

I could possibly ask for more pictures but I don’t know what exactly I need to ask her. 

Please let me know 

PS1 Large in Tan


----------



## Elliespurse

PreeKam said:


> Hello! This is my first time in the PS forum
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> This is from a local seller here and the bag has not been posted on any online forum. These are the pictures she has sent me.
> 
> I could possibly ask for more pictures but I don’t know what exactly I need to ask her.
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> PS1 Large in Tan
> 
> View attachment 4069559
> View attachment 4069560
> View attachment 4069561
> View attachment 4069562
> View attachment 4069563
> View attachment 4069564
> View attachment 4069565
> View attachment 4069566


Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
This is the Extra-Large PS1 and it's much larger than the Large size. It also has more empty weight.
The Extra-Large PS1 has two straps, I only see the longer strap in the pics. I don't see the hang-tag in the pics either. This PS1 is from around 2009-2010.


----------



## PreeKam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> This is the Extra-Large PS1 and it's much larger than the Large size. It also has more empty weight.
> The Extra-Large PS1 has two straps, I only see the longer strap in the pics. I don't see the hang-tag in the pics either. This PS1 is from around 2009-2010.



Thank you so much 

I think the Extra Large is way too big for my needs. I usually carry very little in my handbag. 

I just bought a medium PS1 and wanted a large one that could fit my laptop as well

I don’t see where I would use the Extra Large one... maybe as a travel bag 

It’s a shame as it’s at such a good price of $ 150 but I’ll have to let it pass


----------



## Julie Rich

Hello,

I World like to hear your opinions on this Proenza Schouler Medium Grey fringe bag. 
Is it Real?

Thank you. 

Best Regards, Julie


----------



## Elliespurse

Julie Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I World like to hear your opinions on this Proenza Schouler Medium Grey fringe bag.
> Is it Real?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards, Julie


Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.
See red arrows below,


----------



## Julie Rich

Hello,

I don’t have a picture of the letters on the stamp, but i do have this picture of stamped letters inside. 

Best regards, Julie


----------



## Elliespurse

Julie Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don’t have a picture of the letters on the stamp, but i do have this picture of stamped letters inside.
> 
> Best regards, Julie


Thanks for the pic, it looks ok. I would need the other pics too for a full assessment.


----------



## Julie Rich

I’m going to see the bag this Night. Can i be sure that the bag is Real if the fold-over clasp has letters?


----------



## Elliespurse

Julie Rich said:


> I’m going to see the bag this Night. Can i be sure that the bag is Real if the fold-over clasp has letters?


It's just the "required" pics for authenticating. The fold-over clasp letters doesn't say if it's real or not.


----------



## Julie Rich

Hello,

Thank you.
I have this picture of the fold-over clasp here.

Bedst regards, Julie


----------



## Elliespurse

Julie Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I World like to hear your opinions on this Proenza Schouler Medium Grey fringe bag.
> Is it Real?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards, Julie





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.
> See red arrows below,
> View attachment 4081748
> 
> View attachment 4081747





Julie Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don’t have a picture of the letters on the stamp, but i do have this picture of stamped letters inside.
> 
> Best regards, Julie





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it looks ok. I would need the other pics too for a full assessment.





Julie Rich said:


> I’m going to see the bag this Night. Can i be sure that the bag is Real if the fold-over clasp has letters?





Elliespurse said:


> It's just the "required" pics for authenticating. The fold-over clasp letters doesn't say if it's real or not.





Julie Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you.
> I have this picture of the fold-over clasp here.
> 
> Bedst regards, Julie


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
(all pics together makes it possible to authenticate now)


----------



## Julie Rich

Thank you so much! And thanks for a quick response - what a good site. You are a star. 
Have a good Day. 
Bedst regards, Julie


----------



## 77renifer

Hello Ellie, can you help me once again?
I bought this bag from eBay  This is Extra Large PS1


----------



## 77renifer

and another picture


----------



## Elliespurse

77renifer said:


> Hello Ellie, can you help me once again?
> I bought this bag from eBay  This is Extra Large PS1





77renifer said:


> and another picture


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1  The leather looks great!


----------



## 77renifer

!you are great ! thank you so much
Greeetings from Poland


----------



## Eliza Yuen

Hi, please assist to authenticate this 1st generation PS11 Classic.


Item Name : Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic

Link : Proenza Schouler PS11 for S$1,300 https://sg.carousell.com/p/168797289

Seller:  Bellem (Carousell)

Comments:  There is no authencity card available but am keen on the 1st gen bag due to unique buckle design. Do hope this one is authentic! Thank you in advance for the help ladies!


----------



## Elliespurse

Eliza Yuen said:


> Hi, please assist to authenticate this 1st generation PS11 Classic.
> 
> 
> Item Name : Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic
> 
> Link : Proenza Schouler PS11 for S$1,300 https://sg.carousell.com/p/168797289
> 
> Seller:  Bellem (Carousell)
> 
> Comments:  There is no authencity card available but am keen on the 1st gen bag due to unique buckle design. Do hope this one is authentic! Thank you in advance for the help ladies!
> 
> View attachment 4087701
> View attachment 4087699
> View attachment 4087699
> View attachment 4087699
> View attachment 4087700
> View attachment 4087701
> View attachment 4087702
> View attachment 4087703
> View attachment 4087704
> View attachment 4087705
> View attachment 4087706
> View attachment 4087707
> View attachment 4087708


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Eliza Yuen

Hi Ellie,

Thank you so much for your quick response, appreciate it (:


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Crossbody Bag (per listing)

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml

Seller: haus (Vestiaire Collective)

Comments: 

seller says she/he doesn’t have receipt (proof of purchase)

I’m concerned about authenticity. 
Never bought from VC before (no idea about fakes, custom fees, etc.). I know they don’t allow returns, which is a big concern, too. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Crossbody Bag (per listing)
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml
> 
> Seller: haus (Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Comments:
> 
> seller says she/he doesn’t have receipt (proof of purchase)
> 
> I’m concerned about authenticity.
> Never bought from VC before (no idea about fakes, custom fees, etc.). I know they don’t allow returns, which is a big concern, too.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy.
It's the newer PS1+ style and I would need good pics, it's a new in the authentication thread.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy.
> It's the newer PS1+ style and I would need good pics, it's a new in the authentication thread.



Thank you, Elliespurse. I asked the seller for additional pics. Hopefully, they will be provided. I’ll update. Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Crossbody Bag (per listing)
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml
> 
> Seller: haus (Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Comments:
> 
> seller says she/he doesn’t have receipt (proof of purchase)
> 
> I’m concerned about authenticity.
> Never bought from VC before (no idea about fakes, custom fees, etc.). I know they don’t allow returns, which is a big concern, too.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Seller posted additional pics.  
Here’s the link again: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml

Posting additional pics here, too:













I hope they are clear enough. 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackGrayRed said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Leather Crossbody Bag (per listing)
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml
> 
> Seller: haus (Vestiaire Collective)
> 
> Comments:
> 
> seller says she/he doesn’t have receipt (proof of purchase)
> 
> I’m concerned about authenticity.
> Never bought from VC before (no idea about fakes, custom fees, etc.). I know they don’t allow returns, which is a big concern, too.
> 
> Thanks for the help!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy.
> It's the newer PS1+ style and I would need good pics, it's a new in the authentication thread.





BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you, Elliespurse. I asked the seller for additional pics. Hopefully, they will be provided. I’ll update. Thank you!





BlackGrayRed said:


> Seller posted additional pics.
> Here’s the link again: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-5795312.shtml
> 
> Posting additional pics here, too:
> 
> View attachment 4088921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088924
> 
> 
> I hope they are clear enough.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for the pics, it's the first PS1+ here in the authentication thread but everything looks ok.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's the first PS1+ here in the authentication thread but everything looks ok.



Thank you so much!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi there![emoji847]

Item Name: PS11 Classic (Red)

Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-calfskin-ps11-classic-shoulder-bag-red-236770

Seller: Fashionphile 

Comments: Do you happen to know what year this bag was made? When I try to do a search for “Red Classic PS11” I come up with nothing!? I’m trying to get another view/better sense of the shade of red. Thanks so much in advance![emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## cathead87

^^
I checked the reference thread and it looks like Paprika...which would be Fall 2012.
PS 11 reference thread (see post #36):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/page-3
Paprika pic (see post #471):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...proenza-schouler.638389/page-32#post-25007210
These pics are of PS11 minis...but the color would be the same.

Please wait for Elliespurse to authenticate.


----------



## Elliespurse

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi there![emoji847]
> 
> Item Name: PS11 Classic (Red)
> 
> Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-calfskin-ps11-classic-shoulder-bag-red-236770
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Comments: Do you happen to know what year this bag was made? When I try to do a search for “Red Classic PS11” I come up with nothing!? I’m trying to get another view/better sense of the shade of red. Thanks so much in advance![emoji5][emoji173]️


Hi, it's authentic.
Thanks @cathead87 yes around 2012, it's the first PS11 Classic version with the D-ring.


----------



## missjenny2679

Thank you so much, Ladies [emoji847]


----------



## missjenny2679

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Thanks @cathead87 yes around 2012, it's the first PS11 Classic version with the D-ring.



Sadly, I ended up sending it back today. They described it as a “bright red”...which is what I was after. However, I swear it gave off more of a brown tone to me. Sad too because it was a beautiful bag, but the color was off for me.[emoji853] Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Randell Giel

HI LADIES CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS PS1 BAG I GOT ONLINE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Elliespurse

Randell Giel said:


> View attachment 4097312
> View attachment 4097313
> View attachment 4097314
> View attachment 4097315
> View attachment 4097316
> View attachment 4097317
> View attachment 4097318
> View attachment 4097319
> View attachment 4097320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI LADIES CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS PS1 BAG I GOT ONLINE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE ❤️❤️❤️


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Randell Giel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> I hope you can get your money back.




AWWW THANK YOU


----------



## Ching88




----------



## Elliespurse

Ching88 said:


> View attachment 4098317
> View attachment 4098318
> View attachment 4098319
> View attachment 4098320
> View attachment 4098321
> View attachment 4098322
> View attachment 4098323
> View attachment 4098324


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Ching88

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.



How to identify its authentic? Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ching88 said:


> How to identify its authentic? Thanks.


We look at everything, the leather, color, stitches, lining, hardware, stamps etc. All has to be ok for a bag to be authentic. Good closeup pics helps us.


----------



## kristinayoung

Is this bag authentic? https://m.ebay.com/itm/euc-PROENZA-...569537?hash=item3fa0d9d301:g:OHUAAOSw46hbHanx


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Is this bag authentic? https://m.ebay.com/itm/euc-PROENZA-...569537?hash=item3fa0d9d301:g:OHUAAOSw46hbHanx


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kristinayoung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Yeeees! Thank you so much, I love the colours and the Price is so good!


----------



## Yasmine85

Hi there, 
I am new to the site and would very much like your help to authenticate this bag which I would like to purchase: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-100-...rentrq:11d9bd2e1640aa6fd7baa0c9ffe9105d|iid:1 

Hope someone can help. 

Many thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Yasmine85 said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to the site and would very much like your help to authenticate this bag which I would like to purchase:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-100-Authentic-RRP-1935-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-LARGE-Lux-TURQUOISE-Sachel/273269254400?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=ee72baa764ed42cc9b8661b3f45bead0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=273269254400&itm=273269254400&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5cf7c7d8-72cb-11e8-8b9a-74dbd1806336|parentrq:11d9bd2e1640aa6fd7baa0c9ffe9105d|iid:1
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Yasmine85

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Thank you  And thanks for your help!


----------



## Rasmusmalling

Hi, I just got this PS 1 extra large bag from Vestiaire Collective. The bag looks and feels authentic to me, but being the first expensive bag i've ever bought, I would like you guys opinion since its second hand. It came with dustbag, authentic card and tag. Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Rasmusmalling said:


> Hi, I just got this PS 1 extra large bag from Vestiaire Collective. The bag looks and feels authentic to me, but being the first expensive bag i've ever bought, I would like you guys opinion since its second hand. It came with dustbag, authentic card and tag. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 4104797
> View attachment 4104796
> View attachment 4104798
> View attachment 4104799
> View attachment 4104800


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## kristinayoung

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...422612&hash=item23a32ee4d5:g:8usAAOSwKMRa9kVV Is this authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...422612&hash=item23a32ee4d5:g:8usAAOSwKMRa9kVV Is this authentic?


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
Note the black paint is chipped on the clasp and the shorter strap is missing in the pics.


----------



## kristinayoung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> Note the black paint is chipped on the clasp and the shorter strap is missing in the pics.


 Oh I didn't notice they were missing. I'll pass on that one. What about this one? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-...767199?hash=item2f1cb01edf:g:z-YAAOSwlzRahpKY


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Oh I didn't notice they were missing. I'll pass on that one. What about this one? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-...767199?hash=item2f1cb01edf:g:z-YAAOSwlzRahpKY


It's authentic.


----------



## kristinayoung

Elliespurse said:


> It's authentic.


Yay!


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Is this bag authentic? Thank you 

Item: Proenza Schouler Kent
Listing number: 323309560731
Seller: 
judith.anne
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323309560731?ul_noapp=true
Comments: 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323309560731?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Elliespurse

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Kent
> Listing number: 323309560731
> Seller:
> judith.anne
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323309560731?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323309560731?ul_noapp=true


Hi, the listing was removed.
Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Antigone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the listing was removed.
> Sorry I missed it.


Hi, here are the pictures from the listing.

Description:

PROENZA SCHOULER KENT SATCHEL

BRAND NEW WITH TAGS

AUTHENTICITY CERTIFICATE CARD / SERIAL NUMBER ATTACHED

I PURCHASED THIS BAG ON EBAY AT THE SAME TIME AS ANOTHER BAG AND REALISED I COULD ONLY KEEP ONE SO THIS IS A VERY REGRETFUL SALE.......

PLEASE REFER TO PHOTOS FOR CORRECT COLOURING. I HAVE INCLUDED PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL BAG ALONG WITH STOCK PHOTOS

NO DUST BAG .


----------



## Elliespurse

Antigone said:


> Hi, here are the pictures from the listing.
> 
> Description:
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER KENT SATCHEL
> 
> BRAND NEW WITH TAGS
> 
> AUTHENTICITY CERTIFICATE CARD / SERIAL NUMBER ATTACHED
> 
> I PURCHASED THIS BAG ON EBAY AT THE SAME TIME AS ANOTHER BAG AND REALISED I COULD ONLY KEEP ONE SO THIS IS A VERY REGRETFUL SALE.......
> 
> PLEASE REFER TO PHOTOS FOR CORRECT COLOURING. I HAVE INCLUDED PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL BAG ALONG WITH STOCK PHOTOS
> 
> NO DUST BAG .


Hi, it's the first Kent bag we looked at in this thread but everything look ok and what I would expect from a Kent bag. I can't say more than this though.


----------



## Antigone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the first Kent bag we looked at in this thread but everything look ok and what I would expect from a Kent bag. I can't say more than this though.



Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

How about this one? Thanks in advance. 



*
Proenza Schouler Mini Kent Satchel Bag*


----------



## Elliespurse

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about this one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Proenza Schouler Mini Kent Satchel Bag*


Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the backside of the bag (the backside pic is too small).


----------



## Antigone

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the backside of the bag (the backside pic is too small).



Here it is. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about this one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Proenza Schouler Mini Kent Satchel Bag*





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the backside of the bag (the backside pic is too small).





Antigone said:


> Here it is. Thank you!


Thanks for the pic, this also looks ok and what I would expect from a Kent bag. It's the same, I can't say more than this.


----------



## Antigone

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, this also looks ok and what I would expect from a Kent bag. It's the same, I can't say more than this.



Thanks so much!


----------



## michieloo

Hi all! I would so appreciate your help. I bought the bag listed below and would like to confirm authenticity. Thank you!!

Item name: proenza schouler perforated tiny 
Link: www.poshmark.com/listing/proenza-schouler-tiny-ps1-perforated-fire-red-bag-5b34219604e33dbb029b684c
Seller: littleploy


----------



## Elliespurse

michieloo said:


> Hi all! I would so appreciate your help. I bought the bag listed below and would like to confirm authenticity. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: proenza schouler perforated tiny
> Link: www.poshmark.com/listing/proenza-schouler-tiny-ps1-perforated-fire-red-bag-5b34219604e33dbb029b684c
> Seller: littleploy


Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).


----------



## michieloo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok so far but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab).



Thank you so much! She's already shipped it, so I will take pics when I receive.


----------



## IntheOcean

*Elliespurse*, would you be so kind and take a look at this Pouch I'm thinking of buying? Everything looks OK to me, but as I've never owned a PS before, and very excited to finally bite the bullet and get one, I want to be sure everything's fine before I go and buy it.


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> *Elliespurse*, would you be so kind and take a look at this Pouch I'm thinking of buying? Everything looks OK to me, but as I've never owned a PS before, and very excited to finally bite the bullet and get one, I want to be sure everything's fine before I go and buy it.
> View attachment 4116586
> View attachment 4116587
> View attachment 4116588
> View attachment 4116589
> View attachment 4116590
> View attachment 4116591
> View attachment 4116592
> View attachment 4116593
> View attachment 4116594
> View attachment 4116595


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!! Do you happen to know what season/color it is? The seller says she bought it in either 2013 or 2014, and as for color, I'm guessing it's Lemon? Or could it be Sunshine?


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!! Do you happen to know what season/color it is? The seller says she bought it in either 2013 or 2014, and as for color, I'm guessing it's Lemon? Or could it be Sunshine?


It's a Spring/Summer 2013 PS1 so it could have been in stores for a year or so. It could be the Sunshine or Banana color, see the list here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> It's a Spring/Summer 2013 PS1 so it could have been in stores for a year or so. It could be the Sunshine or Banana color, see the list here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


Already studied your list, thanks for putting all of this info together. Anyways, I'm collecting it this afternoon, can't wait


----------



## Roona

Hello, would you please help me authenticate this one? I got it from a friend, who wasn't sure where she got it from. It looks like fake to me now, but I thought it might be some super old collection. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Roona said:


> Hello, would you please help me authenticate this one? I got it from a friend, who wasn't sure where she got it from. It looks like fake to me now, but I thought it might be some super old collection. Thank you so much in advance!


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## carebear929

Item Name :  PS1 Pouch Double Sided Leather
Link: http://www.coutureusa.com/p-38386-proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-crossbody-bag-blue.aspx
Seller:  Couture USA
Comments:  Hi! Would really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this PS1 Pouch. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

carebear929 said:


> Item Name :  PS1 Pouch Double Sided Leather
> Link: http://www.coutureusa.com/p-38386-proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-crossbody-bag-blue.aspx
> Seller:  Couture USA
> Comments:  Hi! Would really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this PS1 Pouch. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4118782
> View attachment 4118783
> View attachment 4118784
> View attachment 4118785
> View attachment 4118786
> View attachment 4118787
> View attachment 4118788
> View attachment 4118789
> View attachment 4118790
> View attachment 4118791


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a Double Sided PS1 Pouch from 2013.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi can you help me authenticate this ? Someone gave me this bag coz it got stain, she said it is authentic but i just want to know. 

I dont really know the item name and not really have experience with Proenza. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this ? Someone gave me this bag coz it got stain, she said it is authentic but i just want to know.
> 
> I dont really know the item name and not really have experience with Proenza. Thanks!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the Spring 2013 Record Bag, see the reference pics here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-3#post-22864704


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's the Spring 2013 Record Bag, see the reference pics here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-3#post-22864704


Thanks a lot!! You are really kind.


----------



## carebear929

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a Double Sided PS1 Pouch from 2013.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Oleandered

Dearest ladies, what would you say about this bag? I’m very unfamiliar with PS yet : )

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Scho...25558f0fffd6863&ul_noapp=true&epid=2280997766


----------



## Elliespurse

Oleandered said:


> Dearest ladies, what would you say about this bag? I’m very unfamiliar with PS yet : )
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Satchel-Lambskin-Leather-/183303645317?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183303645317&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=6cf90ec81640a16d525558f0fffd6863&ul_noapp=true&epid=2280997766


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sukiwen

Hello, could anyone tell me if this is authentic please? Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...g-Purse-Authentic-w-Bag/132684656340?var=null


----------



## Elliespurse

Sukiwen said:


> Hello, could anyone tell me if this is authentic please? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...g-Purse-Authentic-w-Bag/132684656340?var=null


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It looks like a Spring 2013 PS1.


----------



## Ulrikke Lørup

Hi - found this on Ebay. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?


----------



## Elliespurse

Ulrikke Lørup said:


> Hi - found this on Ebay. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Sukiwen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It looks like a Spring 2013 PS1.


Thank you so much! I bought the bag and will take closeup pictures when I get it.


----------



## Noyy

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?













thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4128770
> View attachment 4128771
> View attachment 4128772
> View attachment 4128773
> View attachment 4128774
> View attachment 4128775
> View attachment 4128776
> View attachment 4128777
> View attachment 4128778
> View attachment 4128766
> 
> 
> thank you so much.


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

Could you return it and get your money back?


----------



## missjenny2679

Item: PS1 Tote 

Seller: The Real Real 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-tote-6#

Here are my photos.....also, I couldn’t find a date tag inside!? I looked all over.


----------



## Elliespurse

missjenny2679 said:


> Item: PS1 Tote
> 
> Seller: The Real Real
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-tote-6#
> 
> Here are my photos.....also, I couldn’t find a date tag inside!? I looked all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128787
> View attachment 4128788
> View attachment 4128789
> View attachment 4128791
> View attachment 4128792
> View attachment 4128793
> View attachment 4128794


Hi, it's authentic.
It's 2012 PS1 Tote and the cloth tag (date code or serial number) was introduced for Fall 2013.


----------



## missjenny2679

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's 2012 PS1 Tote and the cloth tag (date code or serial number) was introduced for Fall 2013.



Yay! Thank you so much[emoji847] I was going crazy trying to find the darn tag[emoji38] Also, is this lamb skin?


----------



## Elliespurse

missjenny2679 said:


> Yay! Thank you so much[emoji847] I was going crazy trying to find the darn tag[emoji38] Also, is this lamb skin?


I think it could be calf leather, some of the colors were calf for the dying and lower maintenance.


----------



## missjenny2679

Elliespurse said:


> I think it could be calf leather, some of the colors were calf for the dying and lower maintenance.



Thanks so much[emoji4]


----------



## Noyy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
> 
> Could you return it and get your money back?


thank you so much. I can return and get money back from seller.


----------



## cillehh

Hi - found this on the danish site Trendsales. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?


----------



## Elliespurse

cillehh said:


> Hi - found this on the danish site Trendsales. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?
> View attachment 4138895


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## cillehh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.
> Welcome to the forums too.


thanks, i will ask seller for the additional pictures and get back.


----------



## cillehh

cillehh said:


> Hi - found this on the danish site Trendsales. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?
> View attachment 4138895


Here are some additional pictures, I hope its the Rights ones. Thanks Cecilie


----------



## Elliespurse

cillehh said:


> Hi - found this on the danish site Trendsales. Seller claims it is 100% authentic - I just want to verify before buying. Can you help me verify this?
> View attachment 4138895





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware + backside of the bag.
> Welcome to the forums too.





cillehh said:


> thanks, i will ask seller for the additional pictures and get back.





cillehh said:


> Here are some additional pictures, I hope its the Rights ones. Thanks Cecilie


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## shopparama

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag? It's being sold on a facebook group.  Thank you! 

Item Name (if you know it):  PS11 Mini Classic 
Link (if available):  N/A
Seller:  M. Khoo
Comments:  Description says "On offer is a Proenza Schouler PS11 mini signature bag featuring pebbled leather with golden/platinum signature inverted stud detail and turnlock closure. 
100% calf leather. Made in Italy.
RRP $2400 approximately."


----------



## Elliespurse

shopparama said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag? It's being sold on a facebook group.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  PS11 Mini Classic
> Link (if available):  N/A
> Seller:  M. Khoo
> Comments:  Description says "On offer is a Proenza Schouler PS11 mini signature bag featuring pebbled leather with golden/platinum signature inverted stud detail and turnlock closure.
> 100% calf leather. Made in Italy.
> RRP $2400 approximately."
> 
> View attachment 4145553
> View attachment 4145554
> View attachment 4145555
> View attachment 4145556
> View attachment 4145557
> View attachment 4145558
> View attachment 4145559
> View attachment 4145560


Hi, the pics of the front and back are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## shopparama

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics of the front and back are a bit small but I'd say it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you!


----------



## Roona

Hi , do you recognize this brand? Thank you!


shopparama said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Fatma Savuran

I bought this from vc. Can anyone see if it’s autentic or not? Someone I know mentioned something about the made in text was not placed correctly?!?!


----------



## Elliespurse

Fatma Savuran said:


> I bought this from vc. Can anyone see if it’s autentic or not? Someone I know mentioned something about the made in text was not placed correctly?!?!


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the backside of the bag.


----------



## Fatma Savuran

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the backside of the bag.



Hi, i added a picture, thank you for help


----------



## Elliespurse

Fatma Savuran said:


> I bought this from vc. Can anyone see if it’s autentic or not? Someone I know mentioned something about the made in text was not placed correctly?!?!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see a pic of the backside of the bag.





Fatma Savuran said:


> Hi, i added a picture, thank you for help


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## Fatma Savuran

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS11


Thank you


----------



## odaretoloveo

Dear tpfers,
Please help me authenticate this ps1 tiny.
The number on the card is different from the one on the tag. Is it all the case for real ps bags?


----------



## cathead87

odaretoloveo said:


> The number on the card is different from the one on the tag. Is it all the case for real ps bags?


Let me just say that this is one gorgeous bag! 
I have yet to see the number on the tag match the one on the card...so don't be concerned.

I will let *Elliespurse* handle the authentication...while I go back to drooling over your pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

odaretoloveo said:


> Dear tpfers,
> Please help me authenticate this ps1 tiny.
> The number on the card is different from the one on the tag. Is it all the case for real ps bags?


Hi, It's authentic.
The numbers on the tag/card often don't match.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## odaretoloveo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, It's authentic.
> The numbers on the tag/card often don't match.
> Welcome to the forums!


Thank you very much!


----------



## odaretoloveo

cathead87 said:


> Let me just say that this is one gorgeous bag!
> I have yet to see the number on the tag match the one on the card...so don't be concerned.
> 
> I will let *Elliespurse* handle the authentication...while I go back to drooling over your pics.


Thank you!


----------



## Ali bach

Hi everyone . Got this bag from an eBay seller said she got it from Harvey and Nichols but there is no tag showing it . Can you please advise if you think is real or fake ?


----------



## Elliespurse

Ali bach said:


> View attachment 4157247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone . Got this bag from an eBay seller said she got it from Harvey and Nichols but there is no tag showing it . Can you please advise if you think is real or fake ?


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## tamgerines

Hi,
Could I please get an opinion on this PS1 Pouch? It's older and quite worn but the shiny hardware is throwing me off. Can the hardware get so worn from constant touching and rubbing that it becomes this shiny and wears away to a silver color at the edges?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

tamgerines said:


> Hi,
> Could I please get an opinion on this PS1 Pouch? It's older and quite worn but the shiny hardware is throwing me off. Can the hardware get so worn from constant touching and rubbing that it becomes this shiny and wears away to a silver color at the edges?
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 4163511
> View attachment 4163516
> View attachment 4163512
> View attachment 4163519
> View attachment 4163513
> View attachment 4163515
> View attachment 4163514
> View attachment 4163518
> View attachment 4163521
> View attachment 4163522


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like the fold-over clasp is worn, the brass color is turning silver. PS changed the hardware color over the years, the earliest was more dark. It could also be the photos, or enhanced in photo edit program, or the hw could be polished a bit.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Hello everyone,
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Sc...m=323157228036&_trksid=p2509164.c100904.m5276

The seller seems legit. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-shoulder-bag-in-Peacock-Blue-leather-100-GENUINE/323157228036?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095858&meid=4f54f474bb914c59b1416077e8d1906a&pid=100904&rk=1&rkt=20&sd=323157228036&itm=323157228036&_trksid=p2509164.c100904.m5276
> 
> The seller seems legit. Thank you in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an early PS11 Classic with the D-ring. Also note the uneven leather on the flap.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-shoulder-bag-in-Peacock-Blue-leather-100-GENUINE/323157228036?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095858&meid=4f54f474bb914c59b1416077e8d1906a&pid=100904&rk=1&rkt=20&sd=323157228036&itm=323157228036&_trksid=p2509164.c100904.m5276
> 
> The seller seems legit. Thank you in advance.


Å


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's an early PS11 Classic with the D-ring. Also note the uneven leather on the flap.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you for you're help!


----------



## Noyy

Hi everyone
please help me check this bag it come without shoulder strap but has a card.













thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Hi everyone
> please help me check this bag it come without shoulder strap but has a card.
> 
> View attachment 4176238
> View attachment 4176239
> View attachment 4176240
> View attachment 4176241
> View attachment 4176242
> View attachment 4176243
> View attachment 4176244
> View attachment 4176245
> View attachment 4176246
> View attachment 4176247
> 
> 
> thank you so much


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.
I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## raindropp

Hi, sorry for the trouble. 
I recently purchased this medium PS1 satchel from therealreal after reading the closet confessionals series where I learned some bought their used designer bags from this website. However, soon after I made the purchase I found out that this website has been reported of selling fakes in the past.
I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

raindropp said:


> Hi, sorry for the trouble.
> I recently purchased this medium PS1 satchel from therealreal after reading the closet confessionals series where I learned some bought their used designer bags from this website. However, soon after I made the purchase I found out that this website has been reported of selling fakes in the past.
> I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## raindropp

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1



Thank you so much! =) 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Noyy

Hi! please help me check this ps11 mini classic. Is this authentic?









thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Hi! please help me check this ps11 mini classic. Is this authentic?
> View attachment 4182287
> View attachment 4182288
> View attachment 4182289
> View attachment 4182290
> View attachment 4182291
> View attachment 4182292
> View attachment 4182293
> 
> 
> thank you again


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the stamped PS letters on the front and inside the bag with the lining.


----------



## Noyy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the stamped PS letters on the front and inside the bag with the lining.


here are more pics from seller




thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Hi! please help me check this ps11 mini classic. Is this authentic?
> View attachment 4182287
> View attachment 4182288
> View attachment 4182289
> View attachment 4182290
> View attachment 4182291
> View attachment 4182292
> View attachment 4182293
> 
> 
> thank you again





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the stamped PS letters on the front and inside the bag with the lining.





Noyy said:


> here are more pics from seller
> View attachment 4183479
> View attachment 4183480
> 
> 
> thank you.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## saba

Hi there, please authenticate this  
Very thankful in advance  

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scholuer-Bag/183367453079?hash=item2ab18d4997:g:o8cAAOSwMMFbYeJv


----------



## saba

And also this one  and any ideas what colour is a better idea to get in Proenza. I already own a black ps1 so I’m leaning towards the orange. But I donno. Btw thanks for all the great work you guys do  

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Schou...003081?hash=item1cb8e38649:g:d-cAAOSw-lZblTGP


----------



## Ciela

Hi Ellie! I purchased my first Proenza bag several months ago thanks to your expertise, now hoping for my second. Would you be able to help me with this one? Upon closer inspection, there are several details that jumped at me. For one, the serial number doesn't match the one in the card. Also, the description that the seller used in the listing is the exact same one that I found in a replica site. So now I am a bit weary. Also, I believe the color is sunflower and not pale citrus? Thank you!

name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...143952?hash=item1ee9c6e110:g:eiUAAOSwUqJbaHnN
number:  132771143952
seller: stephaniec8330


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> Hi there, please authenticate this
> Very thankful in advance
> 
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Scholuer-Bag/183367453079?hash=item2ab18d4997:g:o8cAAOSwMMFbYeJv


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

saba said:


> And also this one  and any ideas what colour is a better idea to get in Proenza. I already own a black ps1 so I’m leaning towards the orange. But I donno. Btw thanks for all the great work you guys do
> 
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Proenza-Schou...003081?hash=item1cb8e38649:g:d-cAAOSw-lZblTGP


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like the Apricot color from Spring/Summer 2014.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi Ellie! I purchased my first Proenza bag several months ago thanks to your expertise, now hoping for my second. Would you be able to help me with this one? Upon closer inspection, there are several details that jumped at me. For one, the serial number doesn't match the one in the card. Also, the description that the seller used in the listing is the exact same one that I found in a replica site. So now I am a bit weary. Also, I believe the color is sunflower and not pale citrus? Thank you!
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...143952?hash=item1ee9c6e110:g:eiUAAOSwUqJbaHnN
> number:  132771143952
> seller: stephaniec8330


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
Yes it could be the sunflower color?


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> Yes it could be the sunflower color?



thanks Ellie, is this picture good enough?
edit: Just realized you meant the Proenza Schouler leather tag inside. will ask the seller for a pic


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi Ellie! I purchased my first Proenza bag several months ago thanks to your expertise, now hoping for my second. Would you be able to help me with this one? Upon closer inspection, there are several details that jumped at me. For one, the serial number doesn't match the one in the card. Also, the description that the seller used in the listing is the exact same one that I found in a replica site. So now I am a bit weary. Also, I believe the color is sunflower and not pale citrus? Thank you!
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...143952?hash=item1ee9c6e110:g:eiUAAOSwUqJbaHnN
> number:  132771143952
> seller: stephaniec8330





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> Yes it could be the sunflower color?





Ciela said:


> thanks Ellie, is this picture good enough?
> edit: Just realized you meant the Proenza Schouler leather tag inside. will ask the seller for a pic


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic. But if you gets a pic of the letters it would be great.


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic. But if you gets a pic of the letters it would be great.


----------



## Ciela

and more


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi Ellie! I purchased my first Proenza bag several months ago thanks to your expertise, now hoping for my second. Would you be able to help me with this one? Upon closer inspection, there are several details that jumped at me. For one, the serial number doesn't match the one in the card. Also, the description that the seller used in the listing is the exact same one that I found in a replica site. So now I am a bit weary. Also, I believe the color is sunflower and not pale citrus? Thank you!
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...143952?hash=item1ee9c6e110:g:eiUAAOSwUqJbaHnN
> number:  132771143952
> seller: stephaniec8330





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag.
> Yes it could be the sunflower color?





Ciela said:


> thanks Ellie, is this picture good enough?
> edit: Just realized you meant the Proenza Schouler leather tag inside. will ask the seller for a pic





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic. But if you gets a pic of the letters it would be great.





Ciela said:


> and more


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Ciela

Thanks Ellie!!


----------



## ichan

Hi Ellie
I bought this PS1 Medium in Aloe from the PS website in 2016, but for some reason some of the details make me worry since it's different from my other PS1 bags. Could you please clarify my suspicion? Please let me know if you need more screenshots from me. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

ichan said:


> Hi Ellie
> I bought this PS1 Medium in Aloe from the PS website in 2016, but for some reason some of the details make me worry since it's different from my other PS1 bags. Could you please clarify my suspicion? Please let me know if you need more screenshots from me. Thanks much in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous! 
PS changed the lining to triangle print, spaced out the PS letters and removed the old logo in the Fall 2013. Is this the differences you see?


----------



## ichan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and it's gorgeous!
> PS changed the lining to triangle print, spaced out the PS letters and removed the old logo in the Fall 2013. Is this the differences you see?



Thank you so much Ellie! That makes me so relieved! I was scared someone returned a fake bag to PS or something haha (of course they wouldn't let that happen). The logo change is what threw me off!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi,
This bag is gorgeous! Hopefully it authentic! Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate it for me? Thank you in advance! 

Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium RARE COLOR, gently used
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173271168460
ID number: 173271168460
Seller: 3dogs3girls


----------



## Elliespurse

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi,
> This bag is gorgeous! Hopefully it authentic! Would one of you lovely ladies be able to authenticate it for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium RARE COLOR, gently used
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173271168460
> ID number: 173271168460
> Seller: 3dogs3girls


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## maggiesze1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

I bought this on eBay and it’s already in my possession but wanted to make sure it’s authentic.(I’ve noticed metal zipper pulls don’t have PS markings on them) I  am attaching extra photos (my photos) of the bag.  I would appreciate your expert opinion whether it’s authentic or not. Thanks in advance!

Name:  Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Bag Nude
Seller:  glamgoddess2009
Item:  253879508820
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253879508820


----------



## Elliespurse

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I bought this on eBay and it’s already in my possession but wanted to make sure it’s authentic.(I’ve noticed metal zipper pulls don’t have PS markings on them) I  am attaching extra photos (my photos) of the bag.  I would appreciate your expert opinion whether it’s authentic or not. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 Satchel Bag Nude
> Seller:  glamgoddess2009
> Item:  253879508820
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253879508820


Hi, it's authentic.
and it's gorgeous  Congrats on your PS1
PS removed the old logo from hardware for fall 2013, other changes were new triangle print lining and spacing out the PS letters.


----------



## purseaddict76

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and it's gorgeous  Congrats on your PS1
> PS removed the old logo from hardware for fall 2013, other changes were new triangle print lining and spacing out the PS letters.


Aaah... thank you for detailed info!


----------



## Alyssa86

Hello ladies!

I am about to purchase my first PS1 (as well as first PS), and I found the perfect bag at a really great price. The only thing that’s bothering me is there is a similar bag at theOutnet, and it has a leather patch on the back of the bag, while the one I am going to purchase doesn’t. So I would really appreciate your help with authenticating the bag:
https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...ayers-medium-paneled-ps1-satchel-black-279765

And here’s theOutnet’s one:
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-gb/shop/product/shoulder-bag_cod12789547615818296.html

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Alyssa86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am about to purchase my first PS1 (as well as first PS), and I found the perfect bag at a really great price. The only thing that’s bothering me is there is a similar bag at theOutnet, and it has a leather patch on the back of the bag, while the one I am going to purchase doesn’t. So I would really appreciate your help with authenticating the bag:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...ayers-medium-paneled-ps1-satchel-black-279765
> 
> And here’s theOutnet’s one:
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-gb/shop/product/shoulder-bag_cod12789547615818296.html
> 
> Thank you soo much!


Hi, the Fashionphile PS1 is authentic.

The Outnet bag is the Tiny size with the patch pocket on the back. I'd need more pics to fully authenticate this though.


----------



## Alyssa86

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the Fashionphile PS1 is authentic.
> 
> The Outnet bag is the Tiny size with the patch pocket on the back. I'd need more pics to fully authenticate this though.



Thank you sooo much! I am getting the one from Fashionphile; I guess theOutnet sells authentic stuff, I just wasn’t sure about Fashionphile as I’ve never purchased anything from them before. Thanks again![emoji253]


----------



## nomisan

hi all,

I brought this Proenza ps1 bag online from website Therealreal.
when I received and looked around bag, I doubt about its authentic.
everything look great, the sew, the leather. but the logo and number stamp behind inside pocket tag.
I never found any Proenza bag that has line like in the picture below before.

hope you could help me authenticate this bag.

thank you a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> hi all,
> 
> I brought this Proenza ps1 bag online from website Therealreal.
> when I received and looked around bag, I doubt about its authentic.
> everything look great, the sew, the leather. but the logo and number stamp behind inside pocket tag.
> I never found any Proenza bag that has line like in the picture below before.
> 
> hope you could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> thank you a lot.


Hi, everything looks ok except for the extra stamp on the backside of the tag. It looks like it ends with "en italia" and it could be for this seasonal bag/leather batch. A manufacturer stamp. I haven't seen this before but it's the first authentication of this leather PS1. I'd say it could be authentic because all other areas looks ok.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Cs2277

Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this Ps1 medium in black? 

Item: PS 1 Medium 
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m84191369749/
The seller says it was purchased in Korea at Proenza Schouler boutique. 

Photos attached.


----------



## Elliespurse

Cs2277 said:


> Hi Ellie, can you please help me authenticate this Ps1 medium in black?
> 
> Item: PS 1 Medium
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m84191369749/
> The seller says it was purchased in Korea at Proenza Schouler boutique.
> 
> Photos attached.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Mamachan

Hi Ellie Please help me authenticate this proenza schouler PS1+ Medium
The seller said he bought from department store in UK. But there’s no zip in the back.
Link:https://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3819920
And the code is like this. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mamachan said:


> Hi Ellie Please help me authenticate this proenza schouler PS1+ Medium
> The seller said he bought from department store in UK. But there’s no zip in the back.
> Link:https://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3819920
> And the code is like this. Thank you.


Hi, I'm sorry but it doesn't look right. No back pocket, stitches and the old logo was removed 5 years ago. The PS1+ is a newer bag.
I would not buy this bag, sorry.


----------



## IntheOcean

Mamachan said:


> Hi Ellie Please help me authenticate this proenza schouler PS1+ Medium


For reference, this is what a PS1+ should look like. As you can see, the one you're looking to buy is really off. Like Elliespurse said, Proenza Schouler had a revamp for Fall 2013 when they changed the lining and the logos. PS1+ was introduced three years later. So it just can't have the old logos.


----------



## nomisan

nomisan said:


> hi all,
> 
> I brought this Proenza ps1 bag online from website Therealreal.
> when I received and looked around bag, I doubt about its authentic.
> everything look great, the sew, the leather. but the logo and number stamp behind inside pocket tag.
> I never found any Proenza bag that has line like in the picture below before.
> 
> hope you could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> thank you a lot.





Hi Ellie,

thank you a lot, one more things, do you have any idea, what year when this bag was manufactured.?

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> thank you a lot, one more things, do you have any idea, what year when this bag was manufactured.?
> 
> thank you


Hi, I think it was manufactured around 2014-2016, I have seen this PS1 on the Proenza website around this time.


----------



## nomisan

Hi all,

Do you guys know what is this stamp mean?
"Sample not for resale" 

I found it on my proenza that I brought from some owner.

Does it authentic?

Thank you all


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you guys know what is this stamp mean?
> "Sample not for resale"
> 
> I found it on my proenza that I brought from some owner.
> 
> Does it authentic?
> 
> Thank you all


Yes this stamp is used on sample bags not meant for mass production. Proenza may sell these bags to employees or at a sample sale event. We have seen this stamp on bags several times in this thread.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!

I would appreciate it if this item can be authenticated, please. Thank you!

Item Name: PS1+ in Cypress

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...lfskin-medium-ps1-plus-satchel-cypress-289652

Seller: Fashionphile 

Comments: It looks authenticate to me, but the inside stamping (“Proenza Schouler” and “Made in Italy”) doesn’t look crisp, which I thought might be a telltale sign of a fake.

(Photos from Fashionphine.)




























Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would appreciate it if this item can be authenticated, please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PS1+ in Cypress
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenz...lfskin-medium-ps1-plus-satchel-cypress-289652
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Comments: It looks authenticate to me, but the inside stamping (“Proenza Schouler” and “Made in Italy”) doesn’t look crisp, which I thought might be a telltale sign of a fake.
> 
> (Photos from Fashionphine.)
> 
> View attachment 4215517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215525
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, everything looks ok and I'll say it's authentic.
If you get a pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp it would be great.
The blurry stamp is normal when silver paint is used in the letters.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'll say it's authentic.
> If you get a pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp it would be great.
> The blurry stamp is normal when silver paint is used in the letters.



Thank you so much!


----------



## nomisan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The first 2012-2013 Textured leather PS11 had a plain grey lining, this newer version Linosa/textured leather has a similar plain lining. The lining is different from the smooth leather PS11.


hi ellie,

how about plain grey no any proenza logo? is it authentic? and do you have any idea when this color of ps11 linosa was manufactured?

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> hi ellie,
> 
> how about plain grey no any proenza logo? is it authentic? and do you have any idea when this color of ps11 linosa was manufactured?
> 
> thank you


Hi, this looks like a newer PS11 Tiny but the plain lining first appeared in 2012 with the textured leather, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ard-lining-disappearing.785938/#post-23321700


----------



## nomisan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks like a newer PS11 Tiny but the plain lining first appeared in 2012 with the textured leather, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ard-lining-disappearing.785938/#post-23321700



hi ellie 

i used to see the plain lining(not jacquard) in linosa leather. its uaually plaint with “proenza schouler” letters around. but this bag it is grey with no any letters. that why i doubt about its authentic. this green is around year 2016. what do you think? 

thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> hi ellie
> 
> i used to see the plain lining(not jacquard) in linosa leather. its uaually plaint with “proenza schouler” letters around. but this bag it is grey with no any letters. that why i doubt about its authentic. this green is around year 2016. what do you think?
> 
> thank you


PS used plain lining without letters early, perhaps 2012-2016. I would need more pics for full authentication of the green PS11 Tiny though.


----------



## RAPATSANANT

Hi 
Could you please help check authentic of this proenza ps1 tiny

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

RAPATSANANT said:


> Hi
> Could you please help check authentic of this proenza ps1 tiny
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi, this looks ok but I would like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## nomisan

Elliespurse said:


> PS used plain lining without letters early, perhaps 2012-2016. I would need more pics for full authentication of the green PS11 Tiny though.





Elliespurse said:


> PS used plain lining without letters early, perhaps 2012-2016. I would need more pics for full authentication of the green PS11 Tiny though.


hi, here are the pictures. thank you so much again.


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> hi, here are the pictures. thank you so much again.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic if the Made in Italy stamp inside the bag.


----------



## Hegerberg

Hi! Could you please help authenticate this PS1 Mini bag for me? I unfortunately don’t know anything about it as far as age, though I think it may be older. Thanks in advance!

Link to pics:


----------



## Elliespurse

Hegerberg said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate this PS1 Mini bag for me? I unfortunately don’t know anything about it as far as age, though I think it may be older. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link to pics:



Hi, it's authentic.
This looks like PS1 Pouch, not the PS1 Mini. It's more square shape while the Mini is more rectangular.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Hegerberg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This looks like PS1 Pouch, not the PS1 Mini. It's more square shape while the Mini is more rectangular.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## nomisan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic if the Made in Italy stamp inside the bag.


Hi Ellie,

here is the pic of stamp inside the bag.

thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

nomisan said:


> hi ellie,
> 
> how about plain grey no any proenza logo? is it authentic? and do you have any idea when this color of ps11 linosa was manufactured?
> 
> thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks like a newer PS11 Tiny but the plain lining first appeared in 2012 with the textured leather, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ard-lining-disappearing.785938/#post-23321700





nomisan said:


> hi ellie
> 
> i used to see the plain lining(not jacquard) in linosa leather. its uaually plaint with “proenza schouler” letters around. but this bag it is grey with no any letters. that why i doubt about its authentic. this green is around year 2016. what do you think?
> 
> thank you





Elliespurse said:


> PS used plain lining without letters early, perhaps 2012-2016. I would need more pics for full authentication of the green PS11 Tiny though.





nomisan said:


> hi, here are the pictures. thank you so much again.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see a closeup pic if the Made in Italy stamp inside the bag.





nomisan said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> here is the pic of stamp inside the bag.
> 
> thank you again


Hi and thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## NYuptowngirl

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this PS1 Large?
Previous owner told me that PS hang tag and zipper pull on the back got missing during her trip.
I own 2015 model PS1 Medium already, compared to mine, this bag has very different lining, stamped lettering, etc.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

NYuptowngirl said:


> Hi! Could you please help me to authenticate this PS1 Large for me?
> Previous owner told me that PS hang tag and zipper pull on the back got missing during her trip.
> I own 2015 model PS1 Medium already, compared to mine, this bag has very different lining, stamped lettering, etc.  Thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from before 2013 with the old lining and logos. I have the same bag in Smoke color and soft lamb leather. The hang tag was removable and often got lost.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## NYuptowngirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a PS1 from before 2013 with the old lining and logos. I have the same bag in Smoke color and soft lamb leather. The hang tag was removable and often got lost.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Hi Elliespurse, thank you so much! I am super excited to get this color Smoke finally! Have a great day!


----------



## saranicol

Hi
I am new on PF, so let me know if im doing it wrong  Could you please authenticate this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3233333931....S1.R1.TR1&_itm=323333393107&autorefresh=true

Thanks in advance and have a great day /Sara


----------



## Elliespurse

saranicol said:


> Hi
> I am new on PF, so let me know if im doing it wrong  Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323333393107?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I323333393107.N101.S1.R1.TR1&_itm=323333393107&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks in advance and have a great day /Sara


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
It's the Medium size, not the Pouch.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## saranicol

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Medium size, not the Pouch.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thanks a lot... That was fast respond. I just send a request for more pics. Fingers crossed


----------



## saranicol

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Medium size, not the Pouch.
> Welcome to the forums.



Here is the pics you ask for. Thank you again


----------



## Elliespurse

saranicol said:


> Hi
> I am new on PF, so let me know if im doing it wrong  Could you please authenticate this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323333393107?_trksid=p2380057.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I323333393107.N101.S1.R1.TR1&_itm=323333393107&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks in advance and have a great day /Sara





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Medium size, not the Pouch.
> Welcome to the forums.





saranicol said:


> Thanks a lot... That was fast respond. I just send a request for more pics. Fingers crossed





saranicol said:


> View attachment 4233935
> View attachment 4233936
> 
> 
> Here is the pics you ask for. Thank you again


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## jancat

Hello fellow purse aficionados! First time poster, long time lurker here!
Am wondering your thoughts on this bag from TRR. Is it authentic? What year is it from? TIA.
proenza-schouler-medium-fringe-ps1-satchel-dEcVXM6YIJY


----------



## Elliespurse

jancat said:


> Hello fellow purse aficionados! First time poster, long time lurker here!
> Am wondering your thoughts on this bag from TRR. Is it authentic? What year is it from? TIA.
> proenza-schouler-medium-fringe-ps1-satchel-dEcVXM6YIJY


Hi, I got blocked by a popup window and can't see closeup pics, sorry. I only saw this is not the Medium size, it's the Tiny with the flat back pocket.


----------



## jancat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I got blocked by a popup window and can't see closeup pics, sorry. I only saw this is not the Medium size, it's the Tiny with the flat back pocket.


Here are the only pics available:


----------



## Elliespurse

jancat said:


> Hello fellow purse aficionados! First time poster, long time lurker here!
> Am wondering your thoughts on this bag from TRR. Is it authentic? What year is it from? TIA.
> proenza-schouler-medium-fringe-ps1-satchel-dEcVXM6YIJY





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I got blocked by a popup window and can't see closeup pics, sorry. I only saw this is not the Medium size, it's the Tiny with the flat back pocket.





jancat said:


> Here are the only pics available:


Thanks for the pics, I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and PS letters on the fold-over clasp + strap hardware.


----------



## jancat

Do you know what year it is from?


----------



## Elliespurse

jancat said:


> Do you know what year it is from?


I would guess 2015-2016. The PS1 Tiny came out for spring 2014 and the last years changed many styles to silver hardware. Perhaps @cathead87 remembers this?
The release: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-ps1-size-the-tiny-ps1.841803/


----------



## jancat

Thank you. I have contacted TRR to request more pictures.


----------



## barskin

I just received this from The Real Real. It is supposed to be from 2016. It is in such pristine condition that it seems like new. It came with the appropriate dust bag. I cannot seem to fins anything about it on a search.


----------



## barskin

One more.


----------



## Elliespurse

barskin said:


> View attachment 4244888
> View attachment 4244889
> View attachment 4244890
> View attachment 4244891
> View attachment 4244892
> View attachment 4244893
> View attachment 4244894
> View attachment 4244895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this from The Real Real. It is supposed to be from 2016. It is in such pristine condition that it seems like new. It came with the appropriate dust bag. I cannot seem to fins anything about it on a search.





barskin said:


> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244896


Hi, this looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. It looks similar to other limited edition PS1:s, see this ref. thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673895/page-6#post-25081188


----------



## isrg08

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> *
> Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## isrg08

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this item from ebay:
PS Hava medium satchel
Seller: luxurycostsless  
Links: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

isrg08 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this item from ebay:
> PS Hava medium satchel
> Seller: luxurycostsless
> Links: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-NEW-MEDIUM-HAVA-TOP-HANDLE-CALFSKIN-SATCHEL-SOLD-OUT-NWOT-1995/253961958098?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it looks ok to me but we have only seen a few Hava bags here in the authentication thread.


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi elliespurse

I stumble upon this very beautiful preloved PS11 mini in linosa black. Can you please help authenticate this for me?
Thankss!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t8bjorpwv7jo0eb/AADNQjEBfkCl2MYEEU1kWdeBa?dl=0


----------



## Elliespurse

iminlovewithme said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> I stumble upon this very beautiful preloved PS11 mini in linosa black. Can you please help authenticate this for me?
> Thankss!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t8bjorpwv7jo0eb/AADNQjEBfkCl2MYEEU1kWdeBa?dl=0


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy. The PS letters under the flap would be great too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse, may I ask your opinion on this bag: http://www.mmmow.club/?p=2957 It's not for sale, but it got me thoroughly confused. It has the new post Fall 2013 lining, and the hang tag seems to be right, but the label and the brand name inside the bag are in the old style. Also, it has all the Barney's tags and packaging and everything. I know those can be faked too, but it just confused me even more. So is that PS1 authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse, may I ask your opinion on this bag: http://www.mmmow.club/?p=2957 It's not for sale, but it got me thoroughly confused. It has the new post Fall 2013 lining, and the hang tag seems to be right, but the label and the brand name inside the bag are in the old style. Also, it has all the Barney's tags and packaging and everything. I know those can be faked too, but it just confused me even more. So is that PS1 authentic?


Hi, I've seen this mix of old and new on several PS1:s from Fall 2013. It looks like the manufacturer changed to the new stamp in the middle of the season and had bits already stamped with the old style. Everything looks ok on this bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I've seen this mix of old and new on several PS1:s from Fall 2013. It looks like the manufacturer changed to the new stamp in the middle of the season and had bits already stamped with the old style. Everything looks ok on this bag.


Thanks for clearing it up! That's what was the most puzzling - everything seemed fine except the logos mishmash.


----------



## saranicol

Hi Ellie
I Will try my luck ones more. What do you think.... is this authentic? I asked for more pics. Thanks in advance
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenz...rentrq:1996c8c41670ab452e4472fafffdf9b6|iid:1


----------



## Elliespurse

saranicol said:


> Hi Ellie
> I Will try my luck ones more. What do you think.... is this authentic? I asked for more pics. Thanks in advance
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-Mini-PS1-Fringe-Blue-Crossbody-New-Bag-Small-Purse/173636150563?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1d2bda227f7e462dae9041117a0e8bd8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173636150563&itm=173636150563&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a58ea59b-e929-11e8-92ac-74dbd180d57b|parentrq:1996c8c41670ab452e4472fafffdf9b6|iid:1


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## iminlovewithme

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy. The PS letters under the flap would be great too.



Hi...
Thank you so much for your reply
Where is the PS letters under the flap located? Is it the PS Letters above the magnetic?
And also where is the stamped ps letters on the interiors? Haha.. i found the made in italy stamped though

Here are the additional photos
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5qkt6bn1lapjb0/AADxYrknJl224xU43e9bV8iaa?dl=0

Thanks again!


----------



## Elliespurse

iminlovewithme said:


> Hi elliespurse
> 
> I stumble upon this very beautiful preloved PS11 mini in linosa black. Can you please help authenticate this for me?
> Thankss!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t8bjorpwv7jo0eb/AADNQjEBfkCl2MYEEU1kWdeBa?dl=0





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy. The PS letters under the flap would be great too.





iminlovewithme said:


> Hi...
> Thank you so much for your reply
> Where is the PS letters under the flap located? Is it the PS Letters above the magnetic?
> And also where is the stamped ps letters on the interiors? Haha.. i found the made in italy stamped though
> 
> Here are the additional photos
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5qkt6bn1lapjb0/AADxYrknJl224xU43e9bV8iaa?dl=0
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Yes the Made in Italy and code is a bit hidden on textured leather


----------



## saranicol

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## Elliespurse

saranicol said:


> Hi Ellie
> I Will try my luck ones more. What do you think.... is this authentic? I asked for more pics. Thanks in advance
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenza-Schouler-Mini-PS1-Fringe-Blue-Crossbody-New-Bag-Small-Purse/173636150563?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1d2bda227f7e462dae9041117a0e8bd8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173636150563&itm=173636150563&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a58ea59b-e929-11e8-92ac-74dbd180d57b|parentrq:1996c8c41670ab452e4472fafffdf9b6|iid:1





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket (on the leather tab) + letters on the fold-over clasp.





saranicol said:


> View attachment 4255375
> View attachment 4255376
> View attachment 4255377
> View attachment 4255378
> View attachment 4255379


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Amiko

Hi ya’ll,

Can someone authenticate this bag on ebay for me please?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323560487004

Thanks so much!
Amigo


----------



## Elliespurse

Amiko said:


> Hi ya’ll,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag on ebay for me please?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323560487004
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Amigo


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and strap hardware.

It's an older PS1 in Midnight color, note it's discolored and the zipper pull inside the bag is broken.


----------



## Amiko

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and strap hardware.
> 
> It's an older PS1 in Midnight color, note it's discolored and the zipper pull inside the bag is broken.


Thank so much! I didn’t notice the zipper pull is broken til you mention it! May be that why the seller lets this babe go with such low price.
How about this one? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322483300376
I’m pretty sure it is authentic. Kinda torn between Midnight blue and military green - -“


----------



## Elliespurse

Amiko said:


> Thank so much! I didn’t notice the zipper pull is broken til you mention it! May be that why the seller lets this babe go with such low price.
> How about this one?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322483300376
> I’m pretty sure it is authentic. Kinda torn between Midnight blue and military green - -“


The Military PS1 is authentic.
This is also an older PS1.


----------



## Amiko

Elliespurse said:


> The Military PS1 is authentic.
> This is also an older PS1.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Amiko

Hello again,
Still searching for PS1 and came acroos this never use babe with attractive price. Would you authenticate this for me? I think the Proenza Schouler letters look off but not sure if it is the new version or else.

Thanks,
Amiko


----------



## Elliespurse

Amiko said:


> Hello again,
> Still searching for PS1 and came acroos this never use babe with attractive price. Would you authenticate this for me? I think the Proenza Schouler letters look off but not sure if it is the new version or else.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amiko


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp.
The PS letters is the new style after Fall 2013.


----------



## Lottie81

Hi 
Is this fake or Real? 

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0lYzxMcoHse_n1nxi-evzY3WA


----------



## Elliespurse

Lottie81 said:


> Hi
> Is this fake or Real?
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0lYzxMcoHse_n1nxi-evzY3WA


Hi, this looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. The leather looks soft and edges worn though.


----------



## Lottie81

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: proenza schuler
> 
> Item:  ps11
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): ps11
> Link (if available): https://share.icloud.com/photos/0lYzxMcoHse_n1nxi-evzY3WA
> seller: private
> coments: is it fake? Hope NOT.
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> *
> Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Lottie81

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. The leather looks soft and edges worn though.


Ok Thank you. I really hope so.


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Can anyone please help me authenticate this PS11? These are the only photos provided by the seller.













Many thanks!!


----------



## Lottie81

I Can not garantie you that it is Real, but it looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Elliespurse

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me authenticate this PS11? These are the only photos provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4272996
> View attachment 4272997
> View attachment 4272998
> View attachment 4272999
> View attachment 4273000
> View attachment 4273001
> View attachment 4273002
> View attachment 4273003
> View attachment 4273004
> View attachment 4273005
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!


Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
It's the PS11 Mini, not the larger PS11 Classic.


----------



## runbarbierun

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> It's the PS11 Mini, not the larger PS11 Classic.



Thank you! Is there any photos/close up I should ask more for to be sure?


----------



## Elliespurse

runbarbierun said:


> Thank you! Is there any photos/close up I should ask more for to be sure?


You could ask for more pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp (pic below) and the batch number in the corner.


----------



## runbarbierun

Elliespurse said:


> You could ask for more pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp (pic below) and the batch number in the corner.
> View attachment 4274250



Hello! Here are the additional photo the seller sent


----------



## Elliespurse

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me authenticate this PS11? These are the only photos provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4272996
> View attachment 4272997
> View attachment 4272998
> View attachment 4272999
> View attachment 4273000
> View attachment 4273001
> View attachment 4273002
> View attachment 4273003
> View attachment 4273004
> View attachment 4273005
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics are a bit small but everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> It's the PS11 Mini, not the larger PS11 Classic.





runbarbierun said:


> Thank you! Is there any photos/close up I should ask more for to be sure?





Elliespurse said:


> You could ask for more pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp (pic below) and the batch number in the corner.
> View attachment 4274250





runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Here are the additional photo the seller sent
> 
> View attachment 4275547
> 
> View attachment 4275548
> 
> View attachment 4275549


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Ciela

Dear Ellie, 
My other 2 proenza schouler purchases have been possible thanks to your help here. This one was sort of an impulse buy without checking here first. I just received the clutch and I am worried because it doesn't have the 3 digit code behind the inside pocket tag. Should I be concerned? Do you need me to post extra pictures of the inside tag? Thank you!

Name: Proenza Schouler white clutch
Number: 382653333417
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Dear Ellie,
> My other 2 proenza schouler purchases have been possible thanks to your help here. This one was sort of an impulse buy without checking here first. I just received the clutch and I am worried because it doesn't have the 3 digit code behind the inside pocket tag. Should I be concerned? Do you need me to post extra pictures of the inside tag? Thank you!
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler white clutch
> Number: 382653333417
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. Extra pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and interior wold be great though.
It's an older PS1 and they didn't have the 3 digit code behind the inside pocket tag, it was added around 2013.
Congrats on your PS1 Pochette, it's gorgeous


----------



## runbarbierun

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you so, so much!!


----------



## kprok

i love this thread!! can anyone tell me if this bag is the real deal? seems legit but my earlier ps1 has different logo stampings on hardware.


----------



## Elliespurse

kprok said:


> i love this thread!! can anyone tell me if this bag is the real deal? seems legit but my earlier ps1 has different logo stampings on hardware.


Hi, it's authentic.
This PS1 is from Fall 2013 or later, it has the new lining, no logo and the new style for the stamped PS letters.


----------



## kprok

whew! what a relief. thank you!!


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This PS1 is from Fall 2013 or later, it has the new lining, no logo and the new style for the stamped PS letters.


----------



## TotinScience

Dear authenticators, 
Can you please take a look and tell me if this PS1 is a real deal? 
Thanks so much!!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-sz-Medium-in-Peacock-5c2192f42beb7929c112ca11


----------



## Elliespurse

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please take a look and tell me if this PS1 is a real deal?
> Thanks so much!!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-sz-Medium-in-Peacock-5c2192f42beb7929c112ca11


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped letters inside the bag and on the leather tab in the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's from Spring/Summer 2013 and it's the last season with the old logo and lining.


----------



## TotinScience

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped letters inside the bag and on the leather tab in the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's from Spring/Summer 2013 and it's the last season with the old logo and lining.


She just uploaded them - same link! Thank you ❤️


----------



## Elliespurse

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please take a look and tell me if this PS1 is a real deal?
> Thanks so much!!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-sz-Medium-in-Peacock-5c2192f42beb7929c112ca11





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped letters inside the bag and on the leather tab in the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's from Spring/Summer 2013 and it's the last season with the old logo and lining.





TotinScience said:


> She just uploaded them - same link! Thank you ❤️


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## missyann40

Hello Authenticators!

I was wondering if you would be willing to look at the following:

Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch in smoke
Item #: 17802103
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-smoke-leather-cross-body-bag/17802103/

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

missyann40 said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> I was wondering if you would be willing to look at the following:
> 
> Item name: Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch in smoke
> Item #: 17802103
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-smoke-leather-cross-body-bag/17802103/
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## missyann40

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## missyann40

Hello! I’m sorry, I know I just asked for an authentication, but I was wondering if you would be willing to look at this one as well?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch crossbody
Item #: 6978157
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-black-leather-cross-body-bag/6978157/

Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

missyann40 said:


> Hello! I’m sorry, I know I just asked for an authentication, but I was wondering if you would be willing to look at this one as well?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch crossbody
> Item #: 6978157
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-black-leather-cross-body-bag/6978157/
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, it's authentic.

No worries about asking questions.


----------



## Lilimac

4Hi, I'm new and was wondering if anyone could tell me if this purse I have is fake or not. I'm thinking it is, because the strap doesnt look like the others, which prompted the search online leading me here. I understand the hardware is broken on the front. I will provide a picture of the half I have. any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lilimac said:


> 4Hi, I'm new and was wondering if anyone could tell me if this purse I have is fake or not. I'm thinking it is, because the strap doesnt look like the others, which prompted the search online leading me here. I understand the hardware is broken on the front. I will provide a picture of the half I have. any assistance is greatly appreciated.


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Lilimac

Thanks for your super prompt reply!  it arrived not as described with the broken hardware, so I'm sure ebay will side with me.  Thanks again!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse,
could you please take a look at this PS1? These are the only photos the seller posted, I asked for more, but she hasn't replied yet. I think it's fake, the holes in the straps are too small and the hangtag seems a bit off. But I just want to make sure.


----------



## IntheOcean

The seller sent the tag inside the pocket. I know some early PS1 bags had a stitch at the bottom, but the font is totally off, I believe.


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse,
> could you please take a look at this PS1? These are the only photos the seller posted, I asked for more, but she hasn't replied yet. I think it's fake, the holes in the straps are too small and the hangtag seems a bit off. But I just want to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297645
> View attachment 4297646
> View attachment 4297647
> View attachment 4297648
> View attachment 4297649
> View attachment 4297650





IntheOcean said:


> The seller sent the tag inside the pocket. I know some early PS1 bags had a stitch at the bottom, but the font is totally off, I believe.
> View attachment 4297663


Hi, this is fake.

Your intuition was right.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake. Your intuition was right.



Thank you!


----------



## Astb

Hello ladies,

I've always looked at Proenza Schouler bags, but never bought one. This one piqued my interest and I was wondering if you'd be able to help authenticate it.

I searched and I didn't find it, so hopefully I'm not duplicating.

Item: White Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Stud Satchel Bag
Listing number: 323333415858
Seller: jmur7054
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Proe...415858?hash=item4b482c63b2:g:-I4AAOSwVEdbPwUh
Comments: I didn't see anything about what specific pictures are needed for authentication, but let me know if there are additional ones that are needed and I'll ask for them.

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Astb said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've always looked at Proenza Schouler bags, but never bought one. This one piqued my interest and I was wondering if you'd be able to help authenticate it.
> 
> I searched and I didn't find it, so hopefully I'm not duplicating.
> 
> Item: White Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Stud Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 323333415858
> Seller: jmur7054
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Proe...415858?hash=item4b482c63b2:g:-I4AAOSwVEdbPwUh
> Comments: I didn't see anything about what specific pictures are needed for authentication, but let me know if there are additional ones that are needed and I'll ask for them.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## cathead87

NM


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,
Good afternoon.
Would you kindly authenticate this bag for me?  Will be nice to travel with it.  
Thank you in advance.
Item Name:    PROENZA SCHOULER RED CALF LEATHER HANDBAG PATCHWORK STRAP SNAP CLOSURE  
Item #:            254054920273
Seller Name:  naomisclutter1
Link:                https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...BAG-PATCHWORK-STRAP-SNAP-CLOSURE/254054920273


----------



## Elliespurse

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> Good afternoon.
> Would you kindly authenticate this bag for me?  Will be nice to travel with it.
> Thank you in advance.
> Item Name:    PROENZA SCHOULER RED CALF LEATHER HANDBAG PATCHWORK STRAP SNAP CLOSURE
> Item #:            254054920273
> Seller Name:  naomisclutter1
> Link:                https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...BAG-PATCHWORK-STRAP-SNAP-CLOSURE/254054920273


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letter inside the bag + Made in Italy letters + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## Astb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letter inside the bag + Made in Italy letters + cloth tag inside the bag.



Hello Elliespurse,

Here are the pictures I received of the leather stamp, the cloth tag and the clasp.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Is it true that this bag is from SS15? That's what I thought I found in my brief research.

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Astb said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've always looked at Proenza Schouler bags, but never bought one. This one piqued my interest and I was wondering if you'd be able to help authenticate it.
> 
> I searched and I didn't find it, so hopefully I'm not duplicating.
> 
> Item: White Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Stud Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 323333415858
> Seller: jmur7054
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Proe...415858?hash=item4b482c63b2:g:-I4AAOSwVEdbPwUh
> Comments: I didn't see anything about what specific pictures are needed for authentication, but let me know if there are additional ones that are needed and I'll ask for them.
> 
> Thank you!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.





Astb said:


> Hello Elliespurse,
> 
> Here are the pictures I received of the leather stamp, the cloth tag and the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298967
> View attachment 4298968
> View attachment 4298969
> 
> 
> Is it true that this bag is from SS15? That's what I thought I found in my brief research.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.

Yes this PS1 could be from SS15. I don't have the exact season noted though.


----------



## Astb

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> 
> Yes this PS1 could be from SS15. I don't have the exact season noted though.



Thank you very much Elliespurse!


----------



## vahnessuh

So I impulsively bid on this item and won... but now I'm second guessing its authenticity. Could anyone please help me? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254048015721


----------



## Elliespurse

vahnessuh said:


> So I impulsively bid on this item and won... but now I'm second guessing its authenticity. Could anyone please help me? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254048015721


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and Made in Italy inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.

It's the newer PS1+ style.


----------



## vahnessuh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and Made in Italy inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's the newer PS1+ style.



Will do! I asked the seller and she'll get me the pics tonight. Fingers crossed. Thank you so much for your response


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,
Good afternoon.
Would you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Seller added more pictures to show the tags.
Thank you in advance.
Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER RED CALF LEATHER HANDBAG PATCHWORK STRAP SNAP CLOSURE
Item #: 254054920273
Seller Name: naomisclutter1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-RED-CALF-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PATCHWORK-STRAP-SNAP-CLOSURE/254054920273
More pictures:


----------



## Elliespurse

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> Good afternoon.
> Would you kindly authenticate this bag for me?  Will be nice to travel with it.
> Thank you in advance.
> Item Name:    PROENZA SCHOULER RED CALF LEATHER HANDBAG PATCHWORK STRAP SNAP CLOSURE
> Item #:            254054920273
> Seller Name:  naomisclutter1
> Link:                https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...BAG-PATCHWORK-STRAP-SNAP-CLOSURE/254054920273





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letter inside the bag + Made in Italy letters + cloth tag inside the bag.





tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> Good afternoon.
> Would you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Seller added more pictures to show the tags.
> Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: PROENZA SCHOULER RED CALF LEATHER HANDBAG PATCHWORK STRAP SNAP CLOSURE
> Item #: 254054920273
> Seller Name: naomisclutter1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-RED-CALF-LEATHER-HANDBAG-PATCHWORK-STRAP-SNAP-CLOSURE/254054920273
> More pictures:


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## mnoel

Hi everyone! 

Can you guys tell me if this PS1 medium is real? I hope these pics are good enough to be able to authenticate. Thanks!  

M


----------



## mnoel

I got this one too! Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

mnoel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can you guys tell me if this PS1 medium is real? I hope these pics are good enough to be able to authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302677
> View attachment 4302678
> View attachment 4302679
> View attachment 4302680
> View attachment 4302682
> View attachment 4302684
> View attachment 4302685
> View attachment 4302686
> View attachment 4302688





mnoel said:


> I got this one too! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302695


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## nya

Hi! 

I am interested in the woven zip hobo, but noticed that mytheresa,com has "proenza schouler" printed in silver on the front of the bag, but photos from other websites don't show anything printed on the outside of the bag. Is this normal? 

https://goo.gl/69iiAc 


vs https://goo.gl/Bvw2Cc


----------



## tabolove26

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!  I will contact the seller now.
J.


----------



## Elliespurse

nya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am interested in the woven zip hobo, but noticed that mytheresa,com has "proenza schouler" printed in silver on the front of the bag, but photos from other websites don't show anything printed on the outside of the bag. Is this normal?
> 
> https://goo.gl/69iiAc
> View attachment 4303020
> 
> vs https://goo.gl/Bvw2Cc
> View attachment 4303021


Hi, Mytheresa is authorized for Proenza Schouler so both websites should be ok. The PS website sometimes show pre-production pics of a bag early and the actual bag could have PS letters on the front when delivered. It's a newer style and it's the first we have looked at this here in the authentication thread though.


----------



## nya

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, Mytheresa is authorized for Proenza Schouler so both websites should be ok. The PS website sometimes show pre-production pics of a bag early and the actual bag could have PS letters on the front when delivered. It's a newer style and it's the first we have looked at this here in the authentication thread though.


Thank you for putting my mind at ease! I love how it looks & would hate to return it. [emoji28]


----------



## Pickledpeppers

Hi, I was hoping someone could authenticate this? Thank you!

https://poshmark.com/listing/SALEProenza-Schouler-PS1-Med-Smoke-Satchel-Bag-5a93048b3afbbd3132676e46


----------



## Elliespurse

Pickledpeppers said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SALEProenza-Schouler-PS1-Med-Smoke-Satchel-Bag-5a93048b3afbbd3132676e46


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the leather tab (inside the pocket) + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It's an older PS1 from 2012 or earlier.


----------



## mnoel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp + cloth tag inside the bag.


Ok thanks! I’ll send those as soon as I recieve he bag... it was mailed yesterday morning, so shouldn’t take too long. Thanks again


----------



## vahnessuh

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and Made in Italy inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's the newer PS1+ style.



The pics the seller sent weren't clear but I thought it looks authentic so I went ahead and paid for it. I just received it today so I took pics for your expert opinion. Thank you for your help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Elliespurse

vahnessuh said:


> So I impulsively bid on this item and won... but now I'm second guessing its authenticity. Could anyone please help me? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254048015721





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and Made in Italy inside the bag + letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It's the newer PS1+ style.





vahnessuh said:


> Will do! I asked the seller and she'll get me the pics tonight. Fingers crossed. Thank you so much for your response





vahnessuh said:


> The pics the seller sent weren't clear but I thought it looks authentic so I went ahead and paid for it. I just received it today so I took pics for your expert opinion. Thank you for your help. Really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304149
> View attachment 4304150
> View attachment 4304151
> View attachment 4304152


Thanks for pics, it's authentic.

and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## DorianGrayish

I purchased a large PS1 suede fringe a while back. It’s from The RealReal and I would really appreciate getting it authenticated, because some of the markings on the hardware differs s bit from my other PS1.  Thanks in advance


----------



## DorianGrayish

Oh, sorry for double posting some of the pictures - not really sure what happened.


----------



## Elliespurse

DorianGrayish said:


> View attachment 4306223
> View attachment 4306224
> View attachment 4306225
> View attachment 4306226
> View attachment 4306227
> View attachment 4306228
> View attachment 4306229
> View attachment 4306230
> View attachment 4306231
> View attachment 4306232
> View attachment 4306223
> View attachment 4306224
> View attachment 4306225
> View attachment 4306226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a large PS1 suede fringe a while back. It’s from The RealReal and I would really appreciate getting it authenticated, because some of the markings on the hardware differs s bit from my other PS1.  Thanks in advance


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the PS1 Runner (no top handle) and it's from Fall 2013 or later when PS changed the lining, removed the old logo etc.

Congrats on your PS1


----------



## DorianGrayish

Thank you so much


----------



## dejavu20

Hi Expert,

I got the PS1 Medium Smoke bag from my cousin but just wonder that Is it authentic or not? because the serial number from the card doesn't match the number from the tag inside. I have attached the pics for your reference and would like to say thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

dejavu20 said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> I got the PS1 Medium Smoke bag from my cousin but just wonder that Is it authentic or not? because the serial number from the card doesn't match the number from the tag inside. I have attached the pics for your reference and would like to say thank you in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers on the card and tag often doesn't match, the card is probably more for the store records in case of return or repair. The store could note down both card/tag numbers.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## dejavu20

Thank you Expert, 
Really appreciated for your help


----------



## Lilimac

Lilimac said:


> Thanks for your super prompt reply!  it arrived not as described with the broken hardware, so I'm sure ebay will side with me.  Thanks again!!


Just wanted to let everyone know, ebay stepped in and I will be refunded.  if this happens,  let ebay know.


----------



## Lilimac

Hi, anyone know if this is authentic or not?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-/292921815410

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## poohangel

Hi there @Elliespurse 
Could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini classic listed on a local site before I purchase? If you need more picture, please let me know and I’ll get from the seller. Thanks! https://sg.carousell.com/p/209293854


----------



## Elliespurse

poohangel said:


> Hi there @Elliespurse
> Could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini classic listed on a local site before I purchase? If you need more picture, please let me know and I’ll get from the seller. Thanks! https://sg.carousell.com/p/209293854


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.


----------



## emilytj

@Elliespurse 
Could you help me with this bag? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

emilytj said:


> @Elliespurse
> Could you help me with this bag?
> Thanks a lot!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Lilimac

@Elliespurse , if you're able to, do you believe this ps1 to be real?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...enza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-/292921815410?

  I'm checking with you FIRST this time. You helped me Id a purse as fake a couple weeks ago and I got my moneyback through ebay, so thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

Lilimac said:


> @Elliespurse , if you're able to, do you believe this ps1 to be real?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Black-/292921815410?
> 
> I'm checking with you FIRST this time. You helped me Id a purse as fake a couple weeks ago and I got my moneyback through ebay, so thank you so much for your help!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the leather tab + logo on the fold-over clasp.

This PS1 is from 2011 - 2012.


----------



## poohangel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.





poohangel said:


> Hi there @Elliespurse
> Could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini classic listed on a local site before I purchase? If you need more picture, please let me know and I’ll get from the seller. Thanks! https://sg.carousell.com/p/209293854



Hi @Elliespurse have added photos as below of the made in Italy and cloth tag. The seller said the made in is very small and hard to capture on picture. Appreciate your help to authenticate.


----------



## Elliespurse

poohangel said:


> Hi there @Elliespurse
> Could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini classic listed on a local site before I purchase? If you need more picture, please let me know and I’ll get from the seller. Thanks! https://sg.carousell.com/p/209293854





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag.





poohangel said:


> Hi @Elliespurse have added photos as below of the made in Italy and cloth tag. The seller said the made in is very small and hard to capture on picture. Appreciate your help to authenticate.
> 
> View attachment 4314695
> 
> View attachment 4314696


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## poohangel

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thanks @Elliespurse


----------



## emilytj

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Here you go


----------



## Elliespurse

emilytj said:


> @Elliespurse
> Could you help me with this bag?
> Thanks a lot!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.





emilytj said:


> Here you go


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## emilytj

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this old PS1? 

http://www.maxaireltd.ca/Wholesale-...ack-Leather-Messenger-Bag-24C6DwP8-p-919.html

I'm not looking to buy, but I stumbled upon this listing by accident. I'm thinking it's fake (the hangtag and the interior seem a bit off), but I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this old PS1?
> 
> http://www.maxaireltd.ca/Wholesale-...ack-Leather-Messenger-Bag-24C6DwP8-p-919.html
> 
> I'm not looking to buy, but I stumbled upon this listing by accident. I'm thinking it's fake (the hangtag and the interior seem a bit off), but I'd like to know your opinion.


Hi, it's authentic. It's from 2008-2010 with the black paint hardware and old lining.

I have PS1:s from the same years.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. It's from 2008-2010 with the black paint hardware and old lining.
> 
> I have PS1:s from the same years.


Thank you! I was wondering about the hangtag and the lining - was the lining of a lighter shade of gray back then? And was the hangtag a bit more rounded at the top?


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I was wondering about the hangtag and the lining - was the lining of a lighter shade of gray back then? And was the hangtag a bit more rounded at the top?


The lining was about the same gray jacquard with darker logos. The pic can make it look different. The hang-tag leather was perhaps a little different. It wasn't attached to the bag hardware, it was removable from the strap clasp. It looks attached to the bag hw on this PS1 though.

Edit: This thread started 2008, here's a pic from 2009 with flash makes the lining darker: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag.388422/page-6#post-11035726


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> The lining was about the same gray jacquard with darker logos. The pic can make it look different. The hang-tag leather was perhaps a little different. It wasn't attached to the bag hardware, it was removable from the strap clasp. It looks attached to the bag hw on this PS1 though.
> 
> Edit: This thread started 2008, here's a pic from 2009 with flash makes the lining darker: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag.388422/page-6#post-11035726


Thanks, so it's just the flash making the lining appear lighter, got it!


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Dear Elliespurse and all authenticators,

Please kindly take a look this PS11 Tiny Black following attached files. I got it as a third-hand bag. The second buyer who sold me this bag told me that the first buyer got it from Luisaviaroma in 2013 following the receipt attached. However, I am curious why this model does not have a white label tag inside in pocket of the bag like the 2015-16 model. Please kindly check. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## vizyouwerehere

2 more pictures for receipt, card and dustbag. No authenticate card.

Thank you very much


----------



## vizyouwerehere

@Elliespurse Please kindly let me know if you need more pictures apart from all above. Thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

vizyouwerehere said:


> View attachment 4327713
> View attachment 4327714
> View attachment 4327715
> View attachment 4327716
> View attachment 4327717
> View attachment 4327718
> View attachment 4327720
> View attachment 4327721
> View attachment 4327723
> View attachment 4327724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Elliespurse and all authenticators,
> 
> Please kindly take a look this PS11 Tiny Black following attached files. I got it as a third-hand bag. The second buyer who sold me this bag told me that the first buyer got it from Luisaviaroma in 2013 following the receipt attached. However, I am curious why this model does not have a white label tag inside in pocket of the bag like the 2015-16 model. Please kindly check. Thanks a lot in advance!





vizyouwerehere said:


> View attachment 4327734
> View attachment 4327735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pictures for receipt, card and dustbag. No authenticate card.
> 
> Thank you very much





vizyouwerehere said:


> @Elliespurse Please kindly let me know if you need more pictures apart from all above. Thank you very much


Hi, it's authentic.
2013 was the first year for the PS11 Tiny and the use of cloth tag in PS bags. I don't think the PS11 Tiny had the cloth tag, it's a small bag.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 2013 was the first year for the PS11 Tiny and the use of cloth tag in PS bags. I don't think the PS11 Tiny had the cloth tag, it's a small bag.


Thank you very much for your verification! I truly appreciate that! 
I saw the PS11 Tiny Linosa leather latest collection has a tag, so I’m not sure about this bag. Do all PS bags in 2013 come with authenticate card of serial number?


----------



## Elliespurse

vizyouwerehere said:


> Thank you very much for your verification! I truly appreciate that!
> I saw the PS11 Tiny Linosa leather latest collection has a tag, so I’m not sure about this bag. Do all PS bags in 2013 come with authenticate card of serial number?


The card/cloth tag/new lining/removed the old PS logo/ was introduced for Fall 2013. Some bags still didn't have the card in the spring 2014.


----------



## vizyouwerehere

Elliespurse said:


> The card/cloth tag/new lining/removed the old PS logo/ was introduced for Fall 2013. Some bags still didn't have the card in the spring 2014.


Thank you very much for sharing all useful information @Elliespurse  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi dear experts!
Is this lovely for real? Thank you! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Superb-Pro...rentrq:aff7e00d1680ab6702568067ffdbeaea|iid:1


----------



## Elliespurse

TotinScience said:


> Hi dear experts!
> Is this lovely for real? Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Superb-Proenza-Schouler-ps1-mini-red-crossbody/333044770208?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=cc8ee2201a804939b21379187f308659&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=113560873760&itm=333044770208&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:d624e5dd-272b-11e9-92f0-74dbd180ee85|parentrq:aff7e00d1680ab6702568067ffdbeaea|iid:1


Hi, it's authentic.
This is the older PS1 Pouch, not the PS1 Mini. It's more square shaped than the Mini.


----------



## TotinScience

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> This is the older PS1 Pouch, not the PS1 Mini. It's more square shaped than the Mini.


thank you


----------



## BlackVelvet

Hi, 

Can you tell me, if this PS 1 is authentic? I bought it on eBay kleinanzeigen from a private seller. She confirmed it's authentic und said she bought it directly at a Proenza Schouler store but you never know...


----------



## Elliespurse

BlackVelvet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me, if this PS 1 is authentic? I bought it on eBay kleinanzeigen from a private seller. She confirmed it's authentic und said she bought it directly at a Proenza Schouler store but you never know...


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## BlackVelvet

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1


Thank you so much for your quick response! Now I'm a very happy girl


----------



## kristinayoung

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red
Listing number: 183660585455
Seller: killamotts1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Just won this bag. Is it authentic? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

kristinayoung said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Red
> Listing number: 183660585455
> Seller: killamotts1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-red-leather-bag-/183660585455?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=xWyUAkS79fbSxpeCiUIWijyoglM%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Just won this bag. Is it authentic? Thank you


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## kristinayoung

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## rtwrtw

Hello! 

It’s been awhile on the forums.

Thought I’d seek your help on authentication for this Ps1 medium suede. 

The numbers in the authentication card doesn’t match with the tag inside the bag so I’m kinda worried.

The underneath of the suede handle is also black leather so I’m kinda unsure.


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> Hello!
> 
> It’s been awhile on the forums.
> 
> Thought I’d seek your help on authentication for this Ps1 medium suede.
> 
> The numbers in the authentication card doesn’t match with the tag inside the bag so I’m kinda worried.
> 
> The underneath of the suede handle is also black leather so I’m kinda unsure.


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers on the tag and card often doesn't match, the card is more for the store in case of return or repair.
The underside of the handle and strap has always been leather on suede PS1:s. I think the underside is where it'll be most worn so leather could be better.
Congrats on your PS1 and welcome back!


----------



## rtwrtw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The numbers on the tag and card often doesn't match, the card is more for the store in case of return or repair.
> The underside of the handle and strap has always been leather on suede PS1:s. I think the underside is where it'll be most worn so leather could be better.
> Congrats on your PS1 and welcome back!



Thanks dear!

Do I have to snap pics of the entire bag as well? Haha I Guess those I snapped were the standard authentication parts.

Yes it’s also leather behind the strap!


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> Do I have to snap pics of the entire bag as well? Haha I Guess those I snapped were the standard authentication parts.
> 
> Yes it’s also leather behind the strap!


Thanks, I'd like to see more pics for myself


----------



## rtwrtw

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'd like to see more pics for myself


It’s a Medium suede!


----------



## Elliespurse

rtwrtw said:


> It’s a Medium suede!


Thanks for the pic!  It's gorgeous with the gunmetal hw finish!


----------



## Greenredapple

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 1
Listing number: 39223487251 
seller: chrispau_86
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-PS1-Pr...872518?hash=item5b53052ec6:g:mO4AAOSwC8ZcXmSX

Dear authenticator(s). The pictures look promising but I want to make sure that the listed bag is not fake. Is it authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

Greenredapple said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 1
> Listing number: 39223487251
> seller: chrispau_86
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-PS1-Pr...872518?hash=item5b53052ec6:g:mO4AAOSwC8ZcXmSX
> 
> Dear authenticator(s). The pictures look promising but I want to make sure that the listed bag is not fake. Is it authentic?


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Greenredapple

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much for the speedy reply )


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse,
could I please have your opinion on this eBay listing?


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse,
> could I please have your opinion on this eBay listing?


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you for such a quick reply! I thought it was, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Anewlac

Greenredapple said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 1
> Listing number: 39223487251
> seller: chrispau_86
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-PS1-Pr...872518?hash=item5b53052ec6:g:mO4AAOSwC8ZcXmSX
> 
> Dear authenticator(s). The pictures look promising but I want to make sure that the listed bag is not fake. Is it authentic?


n

New to this page and can't figure out how to start my own post and add pictures from my personal gallory. Can someone who is formilar with starting the process please help? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Anewlac said:


> n
> 
> New to this page and can't figure out how to start my own post and add pictures from my personal gallory. Can someone who is formilar with starting the process please help? Thank you


Hello and welcome, you just make a reply here with a link to your gallery.
Good luck.


----------



## ezzamee

Hi 

New to the forum and buying Pre loved items. Just received this Proenza from the RealReal with no authenticity card [emoji15]

Hoping these pics are enough to validate! Thank you!!!


----------



## ezzamee

ezzamee said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the forum and buying Pre loved items. Just received this Proenza from the RealReal with no authenticity card [emoji15]
> 
> Hoping these pics are enough to validate! Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4347906
> 
> View attachment 4347907
> 
> View attachment 4347909
> View attachment 4347910
> 
> View attachment 4347911
> 
> View attachment 4347912
> 
> View attachment 4347913
> 
> View attachment 4347914
> 
> View attachment 4347915
> 
> View attachment 4347916


----------



## ezzamee

ezzamee said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the forum and buying Pre loved items. Just received this Proenza from the RealReal with no authenticity card [emoji15]
> 
> Hoping these pics are enough to validate! Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4347906
> 
> View attachment 4347907
> 
> View attachment 4347909
> View attachment 4347910
> 
> View attachment 4347911
> 
> View attachment 4347912
> 
> View attachment 4347913
> 
> View attachment 4347914
> 
> View attachment 4347915
> 
> View attachment 4347916



View attachment 4347917

View attachment 4347918

View attachment 4347919

View attachment 4347920

View attachment 4347921

View attachment 4347922

View attachment 4347923

View attachment 4347924


----------



## ezzamee

ezzamee said:


> View attachment 4347917
> 
> View attachment 4347918
> 
> View attachment 4347919
> 
> View attachment 4347920
> 
> View attachment 4347921
> 
> View attachment 4347922
> 
> View attachment 4347923
> 
> View attachment 4347924



Last one! [emoji28](Hope)


----------



## Elliespurse

ezzamee said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the forum and buying Pre loved items. Just received this Proenza from the RealReal with no authenticity card [emoji15]
> 
> Hoping these pics are enough to validate! Thank you!!!
> View attachment 4347906
> 
> View attachment 4347907
> 
> View attachment 4347909
> View attachment 4347910
> 
> View attachment 4347911
> 
> View attachment 4347912
> 
> View attachment 4347913
> 
> View attachment 4347914
> 
> View attachment 4347915
> 
> View attachment 4347916





ezzamee said:


> View attachment 4347917
> 
> View attachment 4347918
> 
> View attachment 4347919
> 
> View attachment 4347920
> 
> View attachment 4347921
> 
> View attachment 4347922
> 
> View attachment 4347923
> 
> View attachment 4347924





ezzamee said:


> View attachment 4347917
> 
> View attachment 4347918
> 
> View attachment 4347919
> 
> View attachment 4347920
> 
> View attachment 4347921
> 
> View attachment 4347922
> 
> View attachment 4347923
> 
> View attachment 4347924





ezzamee said:


> Last one! [emoji28](Hope)
> View attachment 4347939


Hi, it's authentic.
Thanks for all pics, it makes it easier to evaluate.
and Congrats on your PS1 It's gorgeous


----------



## ezzamee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Thanks for all pics, it makes it easier to evaluate.
> and Congrats on your PS1 It's gorgeous



Thank you so much!!![emoji4]


----------



## poohangel

Hi @Elliespurse could you help me to authenticate this item at this link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/157363013 

More photos as below:


----------



## Elliespurse

poohangel said:


> Hi @Elliespurse could you help me to authenticate this item at this link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/157363013
> 
> More photos as below:
> View attachment 4350477
> 
> View attachment 4350475
> 
> View attachment 4350476
> View attachment 4350473
> View attachment 4350474
> View attachment 4350478
> View attachment 4350479
> View attachment 4350480


Hi, it's authentic.
I think this PS11 has a plain lining - there's no good pic of this though.


----------



## xun8411

Dear @Elliespurse 
could you help me to authenticate this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-780-NWT-...-Medium-RED-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/264193375623


----------



## Elliespurse

xun8411 said:


> Dear @Elliespurse
> could you help me to authenticate this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-780-NWT-...-Medium-RED-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/264193375623


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters and letters on the leather tab in the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## mohshanE4

Hi @Elliepurse could you help to authenticate this bag please?
​Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

mohshanE4 said:


> Hi @Elliepurse could you help to authenticate this bag please?
> ​Thanks.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the Extra Large PS1 size from around 2012.


----------



## Noyy

Hi please help authenticate this ps1
Is this bag authentic?

thank you so much for your help


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Hi please help authenticate this ps1
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> thank you so much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364009
> View attachment 4364010
> View attachment 4364011
> View attachment 4364012
> View attachment 4364013
> View attachment 4364014
> View attachment 4364015
> View attachment 4364016
> View attachment 4364017
> View attachment 4364018


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from 2011 with the black painted hardware.


----------



## Azkookie18

Hi! I was at my local high end consignment shop and fell in love with this bag but now I’m not sure if it is authentic! this is my first PS so your expertise and help is sincerely appreciated? Authentic? And if so,what style is this? I just loved the color and size


----------



## Elliespurse

Azkookie18 said:


> Hi! I was at my local high end consignment shop and fell in love with this bag but now I’m not sure if it is authentic! this is my first PS so your expertise and help is sincerely appreciated? Authentic? And if so,what style is this? I just loved the color and size


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the interior with the Made in Italy stamp.
It's the PS Courier bag from Fall 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-courier-reference-thread.819716/


----------



## Azkookie18

More pics. Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Azkookie18 said:


> Hi! I was at my local high end consignment shop and fell in love with this bag but now I’m not sure if it is authentic! this is my first PS so your expertise and help is sincerely appreciated? Authentic? And if so,what style is this? I just loved the color and size





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the interior with the Made in Italy stamp.
> It's the PS Courier bag from Fall 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-courier-reference-thread.819716/





Azkookie18 said:


> More pics. Thank you!!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## Azkookie18

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums too.


Oh yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## poohangel

Hi @Elliespurse, could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini with pics below. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

poohangel said:


> Hi @Elliespurse, could you help me to authenticate this ps11 mini with pics below. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4367640
> View attachment 4367634
> View attachment 4367642
> View attachment 4367641
> View attachment 4367636
> View attachment 4367635
> View attachment 4367639
> View attachment 4367638
> View attachment 4367637


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## poohangel

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thanks @Elliespurse


----------



## hello_1234

Dear @Elliespurse and other authenticators, 
I just got this bag, but cant find any serial no, and it started my doubts. Could you please help me authenticate this bag? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

hello_1234 said:


> Dear @Elliespurse and other authenticators,
> I just got this bag, but cant find any serial no, and it started my doubts. Could you please help me authenticate this bag? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4371101
> View attachment 4371100
> View attachment 4371101
> View attachment 4371102
> View attachment 4371103
> View attachment 4371104
> View attachment 4371105
> View attachment 4371106
> View attachment 4371107
> View attachment 4371108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371100


Hi, it's authentic.
This PS11 Mini was released for Fall 2011 and has the nice D-ring at the bottom. The new style with cloth tag /serial no was released for Fall 2013. See your PS11 in the reference lib here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/#post-20024095
Congrats on your PS11


----------



## hello_1234

Thank you very much for your help! @Elliespurse


----------



## TotinScience

Hi all! Can you please kindly check if this beauty is authentic? Thank you!! 
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m46101624978/?ref=search_results


----------



## Elliespurse

TotinScience said:


> Hi all! Can you please kindly check if this beauty is authentic? Thank you!!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m46101624978/?ref=search_results


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Noyy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a PS1 from 2011 with the black painted hardware.



thank you so much
finally I found the auth one.


----------



## Noyy

o


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a PS1 from 2011 with the black painted hardware.



thank you so much 
finally I found the auth one.


----------



## gab_nimi

Hi @Elliespurse,
I just recently got Proenza Schouler PS1+ Medium in Sand color from Reebonz.com. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I hope these images are enough, thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

gab_nimi said:


> Hi @Elliespurse,
> I just recently got Proenza Schouler PS1+ Medium in Sand color from Reebonz.com. Could you please authenticate this bag for me? I hope these images are enough, thank you so much!
> View attachment 4382684
> View attachment 4382685
> View attachment 4382686
> View attachment 4382687
> View attachment 4382688
> View attachment 4382689
> View attachment 4382690
> View attachment 4382691
> View attachment 4382692
> View attachment 4382693


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1+


----------



## gab_nimi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1+


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## JessPtwit

Hello,
Could you take a look at this bag for me please?


----------



## JessPtwit

[cont]








thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

JessPtwit said:


> Hello,
> Could you take a look at this bag for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384154
> View attachment 4384155
> View attachment 4384156
> View attachment 4384157
> View attachment 4384158
> View attachment 4384159





JessPtwit said:


> [cont]
> View attachment 4384160
> View attachment 4384161
> View attachment 4384162
> View attachment 4384163
> View attachment 4384164
> View attachment 4384165
> View attachment 4384166
> 
> thank you


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JessPtwit

Thank you, you provide a great service putting minds at rest!

Do you know what the colour name is by any chance? [the less purple-y photos are the most accurate]


----------



## Elliespurse

JessPtwit said:


> Thank you, you provide a great service putting minds at rest!
> 
> Do you know what the colour name is by any chance? [the less purple-y photos are the most accurate]


It could be Grape from Fall 2012: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673199/page-6#post-22704681
See this thread for all colors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## JessPtwit

Thanks again =]


----------



## TheGirlInTheDirtyShirt

Dear @Elliespurse and authenticators, 

Would you be able to authenticate this bag?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

TheGirlInTheDirtyShirt said:


> Dear @Elliespurse and authenticators,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## TheGirlInTheDirtyShirt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you! May I ask what is what gave it away as authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

TheGirlInTheDirtyShirt said:


> Thank you! May I ask what is what gave it away as authentic?


We look at everything, leather, stitches, hardware, stamps, lining etc. It's an older PS11 before 2013 with the old lining, perhaps from around 2011. See the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/


----------



## TheGirlInTheDirtyShirt

Thanks again!


----------



## hkbb

Hi, I have just purchased this item but unsure of authenticity, please help to authentic (can provide more pics if needed) thank you so much!

Item: Poenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 273746430340
Seller: tpeng 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273746430340
Comments: Should all PS11 Classic bags have the stamped made in label insize the zipper pocket, as I can’t find it?
Seller says “Item is 100% authentic! I would never sell non-authentic. 
Unfortunately I don’t have receipt as it was purchased back in 2014, and no dust bag, hence the low price.”


----------



## Elliespurse

hkbb said:


> Hi, I have just purchased this item but unsure of authenticity, please help to authentic (can provide more pics if needed) thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Poenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 273746430340
> Seller: tpeng
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/273746430340
> Comments: Should all PS11 Classic bags have the stamped made in label insize the zipper pocket, as I can’t find it?
> Seller says “Item is 100% authentic! I would never sell non-authentic.
> Unfortunately I don’t have receipt as it was purchased back in 2014, and no dust bag, hence the low price.”


Hi, it's authentic.
The first stock pic shows the Mini size but the rest shows the larger Classic size. The silver and gold PS11 was released in November 2012, see the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673201/page-3#post-23271071
This PS11 has the old lining and no cloth tag or card. It could be sold in stores 2012-2014 (the later year on sale).
Congrats on your PS11


----------



## hkbb

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The first stock pic shows the Mini size but the rest shows the larger Classic size. The silver and gold PS11 was released in November 2012, see the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673201/page-3#post-23271071
> This PS11 has the old lining and no cloth tag or card. It could be sold in stores 2012-2014 (the later year on sale).
> Congrats on your PS11



Wow, thanks so much for your detail reply and reassurance


----------



## aryastarks

Hello, I’m new to the forums! Just purchased this and was hoping to get it authenticated! It did come with a card, but you never know, right? Thank you so much for your assistance!


----------



## Elliespurse

aryastarks said:


> Hello, I’m new to the forums! Just purchased this and was hoping to get it authenticated! It did come with a card, but you never know, right? Thank you so much for your assistance!
> 
> View attachment 4399116
> View attachment 4399117
> View attachment 4399118
> View attachment 4399119
> View attachment 4399120
> View attachment 4399121
> View attachment 4399122


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1


----------



## aryastarks

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1


Thank you so much!


----------



## Charlotte20

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Charlotte20 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Thank you so much.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and cloth tag inside the pocket.


----------



## Salvatore

Hi , Please help me check the authenticity of the bag (PS1 Mini , Purchased in 2019 )
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Salvatore said:


> Hi , Please help me check the authenticity of the bag (PS1 Mini , Purchased in 2019 )
> Thanks
> View attachment 4403447
> View attachment 4403448
> View attachment 4403449
> View attachment 4403450
> View attachment 4403451
> View attachment 4403452
> View attachment 4403453
> View attachment 4403454
> View attachment 4403455
> View attachment 4403456


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Salvatore

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thanks !!


----------



## anna045b

Hi!
Can you please help me check the authenticity of the bag, i'm not sure if it's real or not. 
(thanks).


----------



## Elliespurse

anna045b said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me check the authenticity of the bag, i'm not sure if it's real or not.
> (thanks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404634
> View attachment 4404635
> View attachment 4404636
> View attachment 4404637
> View attachment 4404638
> View attachment 4404639
> View attachment 4404640
> View attachment 4404641


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
It's the Extra Large PS1 size and from before 2013.


----------



## anna045b

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Extra Large PS1 size and from before 2013.



I hope that these will help


----------



## Elliespurse

anna045b said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me check the authenticity of the bag, i'm not sure if it's real or not.
> (thanks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404634
> View attachment 4404635
> View attachment 4404636
> View attachment 4404637
> View attachment 4404638
> View attachment 4404639
> View attachment 4404640
> View attachment 4404641





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the pocket + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It's the Extra Large PS1 size and from before 2013.





anna045b said:


> I hope that these will help
> View attachment 4404661
> View attachment 4404660


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## anna045b

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Okay! thanks a lot


----------



## Sophie124

Hi all,
Im new to this forum so hope im doing this well. Ive bought a bag yesterday for a lot of money but now im soo afraid its not authentic. Could you please check the pictures and help me out. Maybe I can get it returned if it turns out to be fake. Pls let me know if you need more pictures. I think the “e” in Proenza looks kind of fake.
- where does the qr code on the authentic cards lead to??
Hope you can help!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sophie124 said:


> Hi all,
> Im new to this forum so hope im doing this well. Ive bought a bag yesterday for a lot of money but now im soo afraid its not authentic. Could you please check the pictures and help me out. Maybe I can get it returned if it turns out to be fake. Pls let me know if you need more pictures. I think the “e” in Proenza looks kind of fake.
> - where does the qr code on the authentic cards lead to??
> Hope you can help!!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + backside of the bag.
The code on the card is unique for the bag and may be used in case of return or repair to the store. This code is often not the same as the nr on the cloth tag.


----------



## Sophie124

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + backside of the bag.
> The code on the card is unique for the bag and may be used in case of return or repair to the store. This code is often not the same as the nr on the cloth tag.


Hi Ellie! Thanks for your quick response. The made in Italy stamp is really really tiny. Attached three more pictures, please let me know if you need more. The woman told me she removed the leather on the zippers because this was annoying her.


----------



## Sophie124

Sophie124 said:


> Hi Ellie! Thanks for your quick response. The made in Italy stamp is really really tiny. Attached three more pictures, please let me know if you need more. The woman told me she removed the leather on the zippers because this was annoying her.


(Adding in one more)


----------



## Elliespurse

Sophie124 said:


> Hi all,
> Im new to this forum so hope im doing this well. Ive bought a bag yesterday for a lot of money but now im soo afraid its not authentic. Could you please check the pictures and help me out. Maybe I can get it returned if it turns out to be fake. Pls let me know if you need more pictures. I think the “e” in Proenza looks kind of fake.
> - where does the qr code on the authentic cards lead to??
> Hope you can help!!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the stamped Made in Italy + backside of the bag.
> The code on the card is unique for the bag and may be used in case of return or repair to the store. This code is often not the same as the nr on the cloth tag.





Sophie124 said:


> Hi Ellie! Thanks for your quick response. The made in Italy stamp is really really tiny. Attached three more pictures, please let me know if you need more. The woman told me she removed the leather on the zippers because this was annoying her.





Sophie124 said:


> (Adding in one more)


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS11


----------



## Sophie124

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS11


Thank you soooo much Ellie!! and such a relief!!


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Hello and good day! First thank you authenticators for your great help. This will be my first time to buy a Proenza Schouler and I have not seen one that much in real life before. And this will also be my first time buying through this seller.  
Please please help me authenticate this:
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Fringe (according to seller)
Link: https://e-glampot.com/products/proenze-schouler-ps1-mini-fringe-satchel-in-black-lambskin-leather
Thank you very much and have a great day 
And this is may be out of this forum question but I am really very keen to know if an iPhone X fits at that back exterior pocket of this PS1 pouch. Really appreciate it


----------



## Elliespurse

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello and good day! First thank you authenticators for your great help. This will be my first time to buy a Proenza Schouler and I have not seen one that much in real life before. And this will also be my first time buying through this seller.
> Please please help me authenticate this:
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Fringe (according to seller)
> Link: https://e-glampot.com/products/proenze-schouler-ps1-mini-fringe-satchel-in-black-lambskin-leather
> Thank you very much and have a great day
> And this is may be out of this forum question but I am really very keen to know if an iPhone X fits at that back exterior pocket of this PS1 pouch. Really appreciate it
> View attachment 4411967
> View attachment 4411968
> View attachment 4411969
> View attachment 4411970
> View attachment 4411971
> View attachment 4411972
> View attachment 4411973
> View attachment 4411974
> View attachment 4411975
> View attachment 4411976


Hi, it's authentic.
It's the PS1 Pouch with the zipped back pocket not the PS1 Mini.
I have the PS1 Pouch and I think it could fit iPhone 5 or 6 in the back pocket, see pic below,


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's the PS1 Pouch with the zipped back pocket not the PS1 Mini.
> I have the PS1 Pouch and I think it could fit iPhone 5 or 6 in the back pocket, see pic below,
> View attachment 4412017



Thank you so much Elliespurse [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tinto

Hi! I'm new to this forum, so I hope I am doing this right. I wonder if you could help me authenticate this preused PS1 bag that I have found for sale?

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Tinto said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum, so I hope I am doing this right. I wonder if you could help me authenticate this preused PS1 bag that I have found for sale?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## ichan

Hello Elliespurse.

Could you please double check if this is authentic or not? I got it from an ebay seller years ago. TIA
Sorry for tons of pictures, please let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

ichan said:


> Hello Elliespurse.
> 
> Could you please double check if this is authentic or not? I got it from an ebay seller years ago. TIA
> Sorry for tons of pictures, please let me know if you need more pics.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's from spring/summer 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-4#post-23836276


----------



## ichan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's from spring/summer 2013, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673222/page-4#post-23836276



Thank you so much and wow those bags look awesome!


----------



## Weelassie

Hi, just starting on my Proenza Schouler journey so am still a bit unsure what to look for for authenticity.  Can you authenticate this?
Item: Tiny Suede PS1 
Item #: 153234728241
Seller: goldiejules
https://www.ebay.com/itm/REDUCED-AU...Y-SUEDE-SATCHEL-Light-Beige-410-/153234728241


----------



## Elliespurse

Weelassie said:


> Hi, just starting on my Proenza Schouler journey so am still a bit unsure what to look for for authenticity.  Can you authenticate this?
> Item: Tiny Suede PS1
> Item #: 153234728241
> Seller: goldiejules
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/REDUCED-AU...Y-SUEDE-SATCHEL-Light-Beige-410-/153234728241


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, could someone please help authenticate this PS1 Medium? Thank you in advance!
Item: PS1 Medium
Seller: Brandear shop on Rakuten
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandear-store/28645974/?s-id=step0_pc_itemname


----------



## Elliespurse

Sora_V said:


> Hello, could someone please help authenticate this PS1 Medium? Thank you in advance!
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Seller: Brandear shop on Rakuten
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandear-store/28645974/?s-id=step0_pc_itemname
> View attachment 4437367
> 
> View attachment 4437368
> View attachment 4437369
> View attachment 4437370
> View attachment 4437371
> View attachment 4437372
> View attachment 4437373
> View attachment 4437374
> View attachment 4437375


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like a rivet has been replaced/repaired on the bag/strap hardware attachment.


----------



## Weelassie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Sora_V

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like a rivet has been replaced/repaired on the bag/strap hardware attachment.



Thank you so much, that was quick [emoji171]


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this PS1 XL I'm eyeing? It looks fine to me, but I have to be sure. I noticed the missing tophandle... Haven't asked yet what happened there, maybe the seller still has it and I can reattach it if I decide to buy the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this PS1 XL I'm eyeing? It looks fine to me, but I have to be sure. I noticed the missing tophandle... Haven't asked yet what happened there, maybe the seller still has it and I can reattach it if I decide to buy the bag.


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like an early Smoke PS1 with the blue edge glue/coating. From around 2010. It's lamb leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like an early Smoke PS1 with the blue edge glue/coating. From around 2010. It's lamb leather.


Thank you so much for the quick reply! The thing is, color is one thing I'm not sure about with this bag. I thought maybe it was a Birch? In the close ups it really looks more yellowish than a Smoke. Although I haven't seen either of them in person. But then I looked up the years and the corresponding colors, and I guess by the time Birch came out, the bottom seam has been removed from the tag. So it most likely is a Smoke?
OK, I'm rambling, sorry


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply! The thing is, color is one thing I'm not sure about with this bag. I thought maybe it was a Birch? In the close ups it really looks more yellowish than a Smoke. Although I haven't seen either of them in person. But then I looked up the years and the corresponding colors, and I guess by the time Birch came out, the bottom seam has been removed from the tag. So it most likely is a Smoke?
> OK, I'm rambling, sorry


Yes only Smoke had the blue edge coating. The Smoke lamb leather changes easily in humid climate to more brown color. My Smoke Large PS1 below,


----------



## IntheOcean

Thanks again! I will sit on it for a bit then.
And your Large looks amazing!


----------



## cathead87

Elliespurse said:


> Yes only Smoke had the blue edge coating. The Smoke lamb leather changes easily in humid climate to more brown color. My Smoke Large PS1 below,
> View attachment 4440818



Here is a FP listing (sold) for an older Smoke PS1 that had turned brown. I actually think that the color is quite pretty and this bag appeared to have browned evenly. I was tempted to purchase but refrained. 
https://outlet.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-large-satchel-saddle-317863


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> Here is a FP listing (sold) for an older Smoke PS1 that had turned brown. I actually think that the color is quite pretty and this bag appeared to have browned evenly. I was tempted to purchase but refrained.
> https://outlet.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-large-satchel-saddle-317863


I never would've thought it was a Smoke! Maybe the fabric around the zippers would make me think it used to be a completely different shade of brown, but the bag aged very evenly indeed, it looks wonderful.


----------



## nilay224

Thanks for your help though


----------



## Elliespurse

nilay224 said:


> Thanks for your help though


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## nilay224

Thanks a lot, all the letters stamps are atteched in pic. infact thats all


----------



## nilay224

Also i add these photos,


----------



## Elliespurse

nilay224 said:


> Thanks for your help though





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.





nilay224 said:


> Thanks a lot, all the letters stamps are atteched in pic. infact thats all





nilay224 said:


> Thanks for your help though





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.





nilay224 said:


> Thanks a lot, all the letters stamps are atteched in pic. infact thats all





nilay224 said:


> Thanks for your help though





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the inside with the stamped PS letters + backside of the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.





nilay224 said:


> Thanks a lot, all the letters stamps are atteched in pic. infact thats all





nilay224 said:


> Also i add these photos,


Thanks for the pics. It looks like pics are from two PS1:s, one with black Paint hardware and one with gun metal hardware.


----------



## Tuxedo19

Hi
Could you check to see if this PS1 handbag is authentic? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Tuxedo19 said:


> Hi
> Could you check to see if this PS1 handbag is authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444515
> View attachment 4444516
> View attachment 4444517
> View attachment 4444518
> View attachment 4444519
> View attachment 4444520
> View attachment 4444521
> View attachment 4444522
> View attachment 4444524


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tuxedo19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm not sure whether to post this here or in a separate thread, but I'll just go with commenting here.

Yesterday I stumbled upon a very prolific "replica" community on Reddit. I reported it, but I doubt it's against the rules, otherwise it would've been taken down long ago. Anyway, there were two posts of people who had bought fake PS1's from China that are alarmingly close to the real thing. I won't post any links to the aforementioned community, but the happy buyers of those ugly fakes had taken detailed pictures and posted them on Imgur, so here they are: 1 and 2. 

I only noticed three discrepancies (and I'm not even sure of the third one), so please beware of the fakes out there when buying preloved.


----------



## Tuxedo19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.



Hi Elliespurse,
I noticed that the PROENZA SCHOULER label below the zipper and the tag inside is not spaced out.  The bag also doesn’t have a serial number tag inside the bag.  Does that make a difference?


----------



## Elliespurse

Tuxedo19 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> I noticed that the PROENZA SCHOULER label below the zipper and the tag inside is not spaced out.  The bag also doesn’t have a serial number tag inside the bag.  Does that make a difference?


This PS1 looks like Saddle color from Fall 2013. PS changed the PS letters, logo etc for Fall 2013 and some bags had a mix of the old and new. The cloth tag was also only in some bags for Fall season.


----------



## Tuxedo19

Elliespurse said:


> This PS1 looks like Saddle color from Fall 2013. PS changed the PS letters, logo etc for Fall 2013 and some bags had a mix of the old and new. The cloth tag was also only in some bags for Fall season.



You knowledge on this is amazing.  Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## cupcakecouture

Hello
I'm just wondering if someone could authenticate my old PS11 bag, I purchased this as authentic but I'm hoping to sell it but don't want to sell it if it isn't authentic.

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

cupcakecouture said:


> Hello
> I'm just wondering if someone could authenticate my old PS11 bag, I purchased this as authentic but I'm hoping to sell it but don't want to sell it if it isn't authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4452219
> View attachment 4452220


Hi, I'm really sorry but this is fake. We have seen this type before in this thread, it doesn't help but it was common on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## hazymooncat

Proenza Schouler PS1 Large found at a thrift shop


----------



## Elliespurse

hazymooncat said:


> View attachment 4456308
> View attachment 4456309
> View attachment 4456310
> View attachment 4456311
> View attachment 4456312
> View attachment 4456313
> View attachment 4456314
> View attachment 4456316
> View attachment 4456317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Large found at a thrift shop


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from around 2012. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## putiklianiva

Hi, could you authenticate this bag? I found it at a thrift shop too ( seller: nona7 )


----------



## Elliespurse

putiklianiva said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this bag? I found it at a thrift shop too ( seller: nona7 )


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
Could you return it?


----------



## putiklianiva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> Could you return it?



Thanks Ellie .. I’ll try


----------



## Bagaholic on a budget

Hello! Please help me authenticate this beauty. It is not listed in a bidding site. The seller is selling it to me personally. 








Thanks for letting me post.


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagaholic on a budget said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this beauty. It is not listed in a bidding site. The seller is selling it to me personally.
> View attachment 4461272
> View attachment 4461273
> View attachment 4461274
> View attachment 4461275
> View attachment 4461276
> View attachment 4461277
> View attachment 4461282
> 
> Thanks for letting me post.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a PS1 from around 2012 with the old logo and lining.


----------



## Tinto

Hi! 

I bought this preused a few years ago,  would you please help me authenticate it?

Best regards


----------



## Elliespurse

Tinto said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought this preused a few years ago,  would you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> Best regards


Hi, it's authentic.
Do you have the cloth tag inside the pocket?


----------



## Tinto

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Do you have the cloth tag inside the pocket?


Hi! Thanks for the fast reply! No, there is no tag  inside the pocket.


----------



## Elliespurse

Tinto said:


> Hi! Thanks for the fast reply! No, there is no tag  inside the pocket.


Then it's probably from Fall 2013. Only some bags had the cloth tag but for Spring 2014 most bags had the tag.


----------



## Bagaholic on a budget

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a PS1 from around 2012 with the old logo and lining.


Oh my gosh! Thanks very much. I fell in love with it already! This is my first Proenza!


----------



## Tinto

Elliespurse said:


> Then it's probably from Fall 2013. Only some bags had the cloth tag but for Spring 2014 most bags had the tag.


My bad, there were! Sorry‍♀️


----------



## Elliespurse

Tinto said:


> My bad, there were! Sorry‍♀️


Thanks!  Then it could be from 2014 to now.
The cloth tag looks ok.


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse,
Please help me to check the authenticity of this bag PS1 in olive green,
Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> View attachment 4468680
> View attachment 4468681
> View attachment 4468682
> View attachment 4468683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elliespurse,
> Please help me to check the authenticity of this bag PS1 in olive green,
> Thanks so much in advance


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and interior + backside of the bag.
Is the hang-tag missing?


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and interior + backside of the bag.
> Is the hang-tag missing?


Hi Elliespurse, Thank you for reply, the seller of this bag  only adds some pictures, hope this can help


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> View attachment 4468680
> View attachment 4468681
> View attachment 4468682
> View attachment 4468683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elliespurse,
> Please help me to check the authenticity of this bag PS1 in olive green,
> Thanks so much in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp and interior + backside of the bag.
> Is the hang-tag missing?





EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse, Thank you for reply, the seller of this bag  only adds some pictures, hope this can help


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Thank you so much  Elliespurse ,for your reply


----------



## Dungfun

Hi, l got this PS11 in half price. Please help me to check the authenticity. Thank a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

Dungfun said:


> Hi, l got this PS11 in half price. Please help me to check the authenticity. Thank a lot


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp and cloth tag in the pocket.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Dungfun

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp and cloth tag in the pocket.
> Welcome to the forums.


Did you mean this tag? However, thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Dungfun said:


> Hi, l got this PS11 in half price. Please help me to check the authenticity. Thank a lot





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the inside with the Made in Italy stamp and cloth tag in the pocket.
> Welcome to the forums.





Dungfun said:


> Did you mean this tag? However, thank you so much for your advice.


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Adri0207

I bought this online and this is my first  proenza Schouler and I just want to know if this is fake or real.


----------



## Adri0207

I bought this online and this is my first  proenza Schouler and I just want to know if this is fake or real


----------



## Elliespurse

Adri0207 said:


> I bought this online and this is my first  proenza Schouler and I just want to know if this is fake or real


Hi, it looks ok but It's a newer PS1+ style we haven't seen here in the authentication thread before.


----------



## Adri0207

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks ok but It's a newer PS1+ style we haven't seen here in the authentication thread before.





Thanks you so much for your respons


----------



## IVYCOLLECTOR

Hi, I'm new here could you help me authenticated this PS11?


----------



## Elliespurse

IVYCOLLECTOR said:


> Hi, I'm new here could you help me authenticated this PS11?


Hi, I'd need larger pics to check this bag, sorry too small now.


----------



## IVYCOLLECTOR

Unfortunately I cannot make them bigger. Is it ok if I'm put link for this bag?? I'm not buy it yet and I have some doubts


----------



## Elliespurse

IVYCOLLECTOR said:


> Unfortunately I cannot make them bigger. Is it ok if I'm put link for this bag?? I'm not buy it yet and I have some doubts


Yes a link is works for authenticating.


----------



## IVYCOLLECTOR

Maybe that way.


----------



## Elliespurse

IVYCOLLECTOR said:


> Maybe that way.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
This could be one of the first PS11 from Spring 2011, see the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/#post-18515066
It has the older pre 2013 logo and lining and the early D-ring (was removed around 2012).


----------



## IVYCOLLECTOR

Thanks a lot


----------



## Peeejay

Hello! I’m new here and was hoping if you can help me authenticate this ps1? These are the pictures I have of it at the moment. There’s also an item serial number and QR code at the back of the card.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

Peeejay said:


> Hello! I’m new here and was hoping if you can help me authenticate this ps1? These are the pictures I have of it at the moment. There’s also an item serial number and QR code at the back of the card.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi, I would need closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the fold-over clasp to fully authenticate. I see nothing wrong in the pics though, perhaps a missing rivet in the middle pic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sarat84

Hi,
Anyone can authenticate this for me.

Item number: 123865629126
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/123865629126

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarat84 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone can authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item number: 123865629126
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/123865629126
> 
> Thanks


Hi, this is fake.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sarat84

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


Thxs for confirm!


----------



## Tieregale

Hi, can you help me authenticate this wallet?thank you!

 Website: vestiaire collective 
Item number: 7617237
Seller: ana

http://it.vestiairecollective.com/d...i-proenza-schouler-grigio-pelle-7617237.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

Tieregale said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this wallet?thank you!
> 
> Website: vestiaire collective
> Item number: 7617237
> Seller: ana
> 
> http://it.vestiairecollective.com/d...i-proenza-schouler-grigio-pelle-7617237.shtml


Hi, I'm having problem viewing the listing. Could you attach the pics here?


----------



## Tieregale




----------



## Tieregale

Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

Tieregale said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this wallet?thank you!
> 
> Website: vestiaire collective
> Item number: 7617237
> Seller: ana
> 
> http://it.vestiairecollective.com/d...i-proenza-schouler-grigio-pelle-7617237.shtml





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm having problem viewing the listing. Could you attach the pics here?





Tieregale said:


> View attachment 4518058
> View attachment 4518060
> View attachment 4518061
> View attachment 4518062
> View attachment 4518063
> View attachment 4518064
> View attachment 4518065
> View attachment 4518066





Tieregale said:


> Thank you so much


Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and I would say it's authentic.
I have the same wallet in green color.


----------



## lxrac

Hi what is your favorite Proenza Schouler bag?  I have a 2012 light grey Large PS1 bag, that I have abused for two years when I was working in an office. He's retired now in my closet.


----------



## Pooooh

Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lxrac

Real to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pooooh said:


> Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 4518238
> View attachment 4518239
> View attachment 4518240
> View attachment 4518241
> View attachment 4518242


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters (under the flap), Made in Italy inside the bag and cloth tag inside the pocket.


----------



## Misscat8

Hello 
I brought this bag many moons ago not realizing this forum exist.. can you help authentic is this is real or not... thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Misscat8 said:


> View attachment 4519657
> View attachment 4519658
> View attachment 4519659
> View attachment 4519660
> View attachment 4519661
> View attachment 4519662
> View attachment 4519663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> I brought this bag many moons ago not realizing this forum exist.. can you help authentic is this is real or not... thank you


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like the color Rip Tide from Spring/Summer 2014.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Misscat8

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It looks like the color Rip Tide from Spring/Summer 2014.
> Welcome to the forums.


Hip hop hooray
Thanks you very much 
I was reading the pages on this thread and honestly your knowledge just blow my mind
Thanks again


----------



## Shoobidoop

Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this item, please?
Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1
Link:  
Seller: 
Comments:  
I found this on Instagram. It will just come as it is, without dust bag, authenticity card and leather tag. Can somebody authenticate this? Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Shoobidoop said:


> Hi, can somebody help me authenticate this item, please?
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1
> Link:
> Seller:
> Comments:
> I found this on Instagram. It will just come as it is, without dust bag, authenticity card and leather tag. Can somebody authenticate this? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4524270
> View attachment 4524282
> View attachment 4524271
> View attachment 4524272
> View attachment 4524273
> View attachment 4524274
> View attachment 4524275
> View attachment 4524276
> View attachment 4524277
> View attachment 4524278
> View attachment 4524279


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an older PS1 from 2011-2012 with the old logo and lining. The card was introduced for Fall 2013.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shoobidoop

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's an older PS1 from 2011-2012 with the old logo and lining. The card was introduced for Fall 2013.
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you for your fast response. I have been eyeing on PS1 for quite some times now and am so happy to finally get the opportunity the get one.


----------



## shogomomo

Hi! If possible, would you be able to let me know if this bag is authentic?

https://posh.mk/jsJZm1lzxZ


----------



## Elliespurse

shogomomo said:


> Hi! If possible, would you be able to let me know if this bag is authentic?
> 
> https://posh.mk/jsJZm1lzxZ


Hi, this looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. The pics of the exterior are a bit small though.
It's one of the first PS11 Mini with the D-ring.


----------



## shogomomo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. The pics of the exterior are a bit small though.
> It's one of the first PS11 Mini with the D-ring.



Wow, cant believe how quickly you responded! Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## JSNB15

can someone please help authenticate this PS1 in Smoke?


----------



## Elliespurse

JSNB15 said:


> can someone please help authenticate this PS1 in Smoke?


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
It looks like a Smoke PS1 from around 2010 with the blue zipper fabric and blue edge coating.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JSNB15

JSNB15 said:


> can someone please help authenticate this PS1 in Smoke?



Find additional pictures attached, thank you!!!


----------



## JSNB15

Hello, thank you for your response. See more pictures attached! 



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It looks like a Smoke PS1 from around 2010 with the blue zipper fabric and blue edge coating.
> Welcome to the forums.


ello


----------



## Elliespurse

JSNB15 said:


> can someone please help authenticate this PS1 in Smoke?





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It looks like a Smoke PS1 from around 2010 with the blue zipper fabric and blue edge coating.
> Welcome to the forums.





JSNB15 said:


> Find additional pictures attached, thank you!!!





JSNB15 said:


> Hello, thank you for your response. See more pictures attached!
> 
> 
> ello


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## jamella

Hi, this would be my first PS!
Are these pics enough to authenticate this wallet?


----------



## Elliespurse

jamella said:


> Hi, this would be my first PS!
> Are these pics enough to authenticate this wallet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538073
> 
> View attachment 4538075
> 
> View attachment 4538077
> 
> View attachment 4538079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538072


Hi, it looks ok but a closeup pic of the Made in Italy stamp would be great.


----------



## panika12

..


----------



## panika12

Hi 
Please kindly help to authenticated this bag.
The buyer said it's from shop in Italy and the model is in Year2019.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

panika12 said:


> Hi
> Please kindly help to authenticated this bag.
> The buyer said it's from shop in Italy and the model is in Year2019.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## panika12

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thank you so much.


----------



## bag_addict43

Hi there! Would be eternally grateful if you can tell me what you think about this item. Thank you in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 328223
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-oahu-328223


----------



## Elliespurse

bag_addict43 said:


> Hi there! Would be eternally grateful if you can tell me what you think about this item. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 328223
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-oahu-328223


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## bag_addict43

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your time!


----------



## Noyy

Please, help me authenticate this ps11 bag. 
I’m not sure is this about this one. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Noyy said:


> Please, help me authenticate this ps11 bag.
> I’m not sure is this about this one.
> Thank you so much.


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
Hope you can return it.


----------



## Noyy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> Hope you can return it.


thank you for quickly reply


----------



## jaysara

Hi, bought the bag I've been lusting for after finding one available online. I've had it for about a year, and recently I've been thinking I may have boughten a fake. It is a PS11, unknown from what year. The strap has started to frey which is what made me consider it may be fake, or could just be wear and tear from using it.


----------



## Elliespurse

jaysara said:


> Hi, bought the bag I've been lusting for after finding one available online. I've had it for about a year, and recently I've been thinking I may have boughten a fake. It is a PS11, unknown from what year. The strap has started to frey which is what made me consider it may be fake, or could just be wear and tear from using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555698
> View attachment 4555697
> View attachment 4555696
> View attachment 4555695
> View attachment 4555694
> View attachment 4555693
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555693
> View attachment 4555694
> View attachment 4555695
> View attachment 4555696
> View attachment 4555697
> View attachment 4555698
> View attachment 4555699
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555693
> View attachment 4555694
> View attachment 4555695
> View attachment 4555696
> View attachment 4555697
> View attachment 4555698
> View attachment 4555699
> View attachment 4555691
> View attachment 4555692
> View attachment 4555693
> View attachment 4555694
> View attachment 4555695
> View attachment 4555696
> View attachment 4555697
> View attachment 4555698
> View attachment 4555699
> View attachment 4555700
> View attachment 4555701
> View attachment 4555702


Hi, it's authentic.
It's one of the first PS11 from 2011 so it's older. Congrats on your PS11


----------



## bag_addict43

Hi there experts! Can you let me know what you think about this item. Thank you in advance!

Item: Proenza Schouler Lambskin PS1 Medium Satchel Emerald
Item Number: 391242
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-medium-satchel-emerald-391242


----------



## Elliespurse

bag_addict43 said:


> Hi there experts! Can you let me know what you think about this item. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Lambskin PS1 Medium Satchel Emerald
> Item Number: 391242
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-medium-satchel-emerald-391242


Hi, this looks ok but some of the usual Proenza Schouler stamped letters are missing + it has newer lining. Perhaps it's a one-off from a sample sale?


----------



## sexycombover

Hi, I'm considering purchasing this bag:

Item Name (if you know it): PS1 mini
Link (if available): https://posh.mk/0AfYPOcmV0
Seller: esstrue

Having a hard time downloading the photos and uploading here. Is the link sufficient? Really appreciate any insight.


----------



## Elliespurse

sexycombover said:


> Hi, I'm considering purchasing this bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 mini
> Link (if available): https://posh.mk/0AfYPOcmV0
> Seller: esstrue
> 
> Having a hard time downloading the photos and uploading here. Is the link sufficient? Really appreciate any insight.


Hi, everything looks ok but I usually like to see the stamped PS letters on the fold-over clasp too.


----------



## sexycombover

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I usually like to see the stamped PS letters on the fold-over clasp too.


Thank you! She added the photo to her listing now!

Meanwhile theres another one I'm hoping for your hope with:

Item: PS1 Medium
Seller: ciawithbecks
Link: https://posh.mk/pk4wI0j5W0


----------



## Elliespurse

sexycombover said:


> Hi, I'm considering purchasing this bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PS1 mini
> Link (if available): https://posh.mk/0AfYPOcmV0
> Seller: esstrue
> 
> Having a hard time downloading the photos and uploading here. Is the link sufficient? Really appreciate any insight.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I usually like to see the stamped PS letters on the fold-over clasp too.





sexycombover said:


> Thank you! She added the photo to her listing now!


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.

(looking at the second listing now)


----------



## Elliespurse

sexycombover said:


> Meanwhile theres another one I'm hoping for your hope with:
> 
> Item: PS1 Medium
> Seller: ciawithbecks
> Link: https://posh.mk/pk4wI0j5W0


Hi, it's authentic.
It's an older PS1 from around 2011.


----------



## Pursely

Is this authentic? Need to know urgently! Listed on fb marketplace.


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursely said:


> Is this authentic? Need to know urgently! Listed on fb marketplace.


Hi, everything looks ok but I usually wants to see a pic of the backside of the bag.
It's an older PS1 from around 2011. The hang-tag seems to be missing in the pics.


----------



## Pursely

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I usually wants to see a pic of the backside of the bag.
> It's an older PS1 from around 2011. The hang-tag seems to be missing in the pics.


Thank you!! Here’s more pics, I don’t have one of the backside. Do you think it’s  okay to purchase?


----------



## Pursely

Pursely said:


> Thank you!! Here’s more pics, I don’t have one of the backside. Do you think it’s  okay to purchase?


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursely said:


> Is this authentic? Need to know urgently! Listed on fb marketplace.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I usually wants to see a pic of the backside of the bag.
> It's an older PS1 from around 2011. The hang-tag seems to be missing in the pics.





Pursely said:


> Thank you!! Here’s more pics, I don’t have one of the backside. Do you think it’s  okay to purchase?


Thanks for the extra pics, it's authentic.
I think the missing hang-tag could lower the value.


----------



## Pursely

Thank you so much!!  
Do you think $400 Canadian dollars is fair? Should I try to negotiate down due to the missing hang tag? 



Pursely said:


> Thank you!! Here’s more pics, I don’t have one of the backside. Do you think it’s  okay to purchase?


----------



## Elliespurse

Pursely said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Do you think $400 Canadian dollars is fair? Should I try to negotiate down due to the missing hang tag?


I'm not up to date on pricing but you could try to negotiate down.


----------



## Paradisse

Hi Ellie,
Can you help me authenticate this ps1 I i got today from ebay’s seller. She claims  it’s authentic but I'm worried because I can’t find the cloth tag inside.
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Paradisse said:


> Hi Ellie,
> Can you help me authenticate this ps1 I i got today from ebay’s seller. She claims  it’s authentic but I'm worried because I can’t find the cloth tag inside.
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
It could be from fall 2013 when the cloth tag was introduced, some bags didn't have the cloth tag until it was fully introduced 2014. It has the triangle print lining introduced for fall 2013 though.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Paradisse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It could be from fall 2013 when the cloth tag was introduced, some bags didn't have the cloth tag until it was fully introduced 2014. It has the triangle print lining introduced for fall 2013 though.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you very much for the quick response!


----------



## bethany

Hi all, does anyone know if this PS1 is authentic? If anyone recognizes the colorway, can you tell if the hardware is gold or silver? I can't tell from the photos.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1780-Proen...e-Leather-Shoulder-Strap-Handbag/113948572805


----------



## Elliespurse

bethany said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if this PS1 is authentic? If anyone recognizes the colorway, can you tell if the hardware is gold or silver? I can't tell from the photos.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1780-Proen...e-Leather-Shoulder-Strap-Handbag/113948572805


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag.

It's the Double Sided leather PS1 from fall 2012. The hardware is silver with wooden inlays, pics in our Ref.Lib:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-4
and a reveal thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-small-but-treasured-ps1-collection.971478/


----------



## bethany

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag.
> 
> It's the Double Sided leather PS1 from fall 2012. The hardware is silver with wooden inlays, pics in our Ref.Lib:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-4
> and a reveal thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-small-but-treasured-ps1-collection.971478/


Thanks, this is super helpful!


----------



## JaydeMitchell

Hi, could anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic? Im just really not sure if it is.
thankyou! 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233397034751?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

and i also came across this bag below on TheRealReal and I've heard that they can post fake items from time to time and it makes me slightly nervous to purchase from there without checking first. Is anyone able to tell me if this bag on TheRealReal is also authentic?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-5pco3?position=47

thankyou so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

JaydeMitchell said:


> Hi, could anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic? Im just really not sure if it is.
> thankyou!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233397034751?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> thankyou so much!!


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.



Hi, thankyou for replying! i thought so.
 thankyou


----------



## Elliespurse

JaydeMitchell said:


> and i also came across this bag below on TheRealReal and I've heard that they can post fake items from time to time and it makes me slightly nervous to purchase from there without checking first. Is anyone able to tell me if this bag on TheRealReal is also authentic?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...schouler-medium-ps1-satchel-5pco3?position=47
> 
> thankyou so much!!


The RealReal bag could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.

The hang-tag looks like it's missing.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

Elliespurse said:


> The RealReal bag could be ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> The hang-tag looks like it's missing.



thankyou,  by looking at the other posts and pictures on here, it definitely made me wary that these aren't included in the listing. which is what made me post on here and double check. 
Thankyou again


----------



## IntheOcean

JaydeMitchell said:


> thankyou,  by looking at the other posts and pictures on here, it definitely made me wary that these aren't included in the listing. which is what made me post on here and double check.
> Thankyou again


Also, the one on TRR was misdescribed. It's a Large, not a Medium, you can tell by the zipper on the back of the bag that runs beyond the vertical seam on the flap. So I guess the reduced price is even more appealing now, seeing as how it's more bag for your buck.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

IntheOcean said:


> Also, the one on TRR was misdescribed. It's a Large, not a Medium, you can tell by the zipper on the back of the bag that runs beyond the vertical seam on the flap. So I guess the reduced price is even more appealing now, seeing as how it's more bag for your buck.



Ok thankyou, I was hoping for the Medium size as i’m quite small, barely 5ft and i think the Large will be too big for me.
so do you guys think it’s authentic or is this there too little images to tell. I contacted TheRealReal but they said additional information is unavailable, which i’m reading is a common problem.
makes me think it’s fake as they would just upload proper images, if they didn’t have anything to hide right?  It blows my mind that a website can get away with claiming nothing they sell is fake when some have proven they sell fake items.  

also, may I ask what you see in the Ebay listing for the red suede one, that shows that its fake? I just dont know what to look for and i really love this style bag. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Vintage-Raspberry-Suede-Medium-Handbag/233397034751

thanks again for all your help, you guys are amazing and so helpful!! 
xx


----------



## 4theluvofshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Hi guys. This was my ebay item. Are you able to tell me why you think it's fake? Thanks heaps.


----------



## Elliespurse

4theluvofshoes said:


> Hi guys. This was my ebay item. Are you able to tell me why you think it's fake? Thanks heaps.


Hi, we have seen this type of bag before in this thread. There are many details that are different from a real PS1, but the most obvious is the double strap hardware is only found on PS1s with flat back pocket (not zipper back pocket). On the PS1 Extra Large.


----------



## 4theluvofshoes

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we have seen this type of bag before in this thread. There are many details that are different from a real PS1, but the most obvious is the double strap hardware is only found on PS1s with flat back pocket (not zipper back pocket). On the PS1 Extra Large.


Good to know thanks so much.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

4theluvofshoes said:


> Good to know thanks so much.


 
sorry 4theluvofshoes


----------



## 4theluvofshoes

4theluvofshoes said:


> Good to know thanks so much.


Last one i promise. I just can't see how its different to this one? https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/163579/proenza_schouler/ps1-large-suede-satchel


----------



## Elliespurse

4theluvofshoes said:


> Last one i promise. I just can't see how its different to this one? https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/163579/proenza_schouler/ps1-large-suede-satchel


I'm trying to find good pics but see this PS1 XL with the longer strap on the middle loop on the hardware: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/page-7#post-22723037

The Net-A-Porter bag is a large PS1 with just a D-ring single loop for the strap (it's the same on all sizes smaller than the XL).


----------



## 4theluvofshoes

Elliespurse said:


> I'm trying to find good pics but see this PS1 XL with the longer strap on the middle loop on the hardware: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/page-7#post-22723037
> 
> The Net-A-Porter bag is a large PS1 with just a D-ring single loop for the strap (it's the same on all sizes smaller than the XL).


Don't stress about it. All good. I'll take a closer look at the size and the hardware. Thanks for your help.


----------



## IntheOcean

JaydeMitchell said:


> Ok thankyou, I was hoping for the Medium size as i’m quite small, barely 5ft and i think the Large will be too big for me.
> so do you guys think it’s authentic or is this there too little images to tell. I contacted TheRealReal but they said additional information is unavailable, which i’m reading is a common problem.
> makes me think it’s fake as they would just upload proper images, if they didn’t have anything to hide right?  It blows my mind that a website can get away with claiming nothing they sell is fake when some have proven they sell fake items.
> 
> also, may I ask what you see in the Ebay listing for the red suede one, that shows that its fake? I just dont know what to look for and i really love this style bag.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Vintage-Raspberry-Suede-Medium-Handbag/233397034751
> 
> thanks again for all your help, you guys are amazing and so helpful!!
> xx


You should basically just go through the latest Authenticate this Proenza Schouler thread and look at the pictures up close. You'll start seeing the difference between authentic bags and fakes pretty soon. Put a picture of a real suede PS1, preferably in red as well, next to the picture of the red suede fake bag you were interested in, and you'll see the difference. There are some 'good' fakes of the PS bags out there, but most of those I've seen on eBay and other sites are quite bad, thankfully. So it's relatively easy to tell that the red suede bag in the listing you linked in your post is fake. 

As for TRR, I wouldn't say there's a high chance of that particular PS1 from there being fake. It's not 0%, but based on the pictures they do provide, I'd say it looks OK and is most likely authentic. Their reluctance to provide additional pictures is due to the people answering those messages not being able to handle the merchandise they're selling. They're a very big company with lots of employees and basically, they choose quantity over quality, as in, they've spent maybe 3 minutes 'authenticating' that PS1 bag, took four standard pictures, priced it as low as possible and moved on to the next one. They don't have time to take additional pictures of the item at a potential buyer's request and the pictures they do provide have always been totally inadequate for authenticating or just simply seeing all the wear and whatnot of the item.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

IntheOcean said:


> You should basically just go through the latest Authenticate this Proenza Schouler thread and look at the pictures up close. You'll start seeing the difference between authentic bags and fakes pretty soon. Put a picture of a real suede PS1, preferably in red as well, next to the picture of the red suede fake bag you were interested in, and you'll see the difference. There are some 'good' fakes of the PS bags out there, but most of those I've seen on eBay and other sites are quite bad, thankfully. So it's relatively easy to tell that the red suede bag in the listing you linked in your post is fake.
> 
> As for TRR, I wouldn't say there's a high chance of that particular PS1 from there being fake. It's not 0%, but based on the pictures they do provide, I'd say it looks OK and is most likely authentic. Their reluctance to provide additional pictures is due to the people answering those messages not being able to handle the merchandise they're selling. They're a very big company with lots of employees and basically, they choose quantity over quality, as in, they've spent maybe 3 minutes 'authenticating' that PS1 bag, took four standard pictures, priced it as low as possible and moved on to the next one. They don't have time to take additional pictures of the item at a potential buyer's request and the pictures they do provide have always been totally inadequate for authenticating or just simply seeing all the wear and whatnot of the item.



Hi, thankyou for your reply.
In my defence, I don’t anything about the PS1 handbags in terms of what to look for to know i’m purchasing a real item, this would have been my first designer handbag purchase. I have never studied the handbags so i have absolutely no idea what year it was made, i don’t know what the zippers are meant to look like for that particular size or what hardware it’s supposed to have, like i would have never in a million years known about the hardware on the ebay listing I posted as being incorrect for the size of the bag. I didn’t think about that, i just thought it was a beautiful handbag. and i’ve seen multiple posts where TRR has definitely listed and sent out fake items which is what made me nervous so i wanted to double check. 

honestly, sometimes it can be like another language on these forums and I think it can be confusing and it can be intimidating to post as you guys have so much experience and knowledge and unless you have some experience with these handbags, I really think it does take a lot a practise to become quite knowledgeable on exactly what makes a bag fake.
which is why this authentication forum exists in the first place. but i’ll read through the forum and i will try my best to judge as best i can from now on.
thankyou for your help


----------



## JaydeMitchell

Hi everyone, just me again. so I ended up purchasing a PS bag from the TRR.  this is the link to the one i purchased : https://www.therealreal.com/product...ls/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-satchel-5qp3f
It was described as a "Cranberry leather Proenza Schouler PS1 satchel with antiqued gold-tone hardware, single flat top handle.. etc and the condition was described as "Good. Moderate scuffs at hardware; light scuffs and peeling at leather trim" 

I just wanted to attach all the photos I have, the first 4 are from the TRR listing and all the last ones will be the ones I have taken. I am pretty happy with my purchase, theres a few marks on it and the strap at the front is slightly creased but its okay, i could see that in the listing.   
 it seems authentic to me, it seems to have everything its supposed to but i wanted to come here and double check, just in case because you never know.   

also I have read through a little bit of a PS thread on here but i cant seem to find a concrete answer, does anyone know the meaning of the 3 numbers on the inside tag? mine are *002.  *
is there anyway to find the exact colour or year/season it was made?

anyways, thanks for your help again


----------



## Elliespurse

JaydeMitchell said:


> Hi everyone, just me again. so I ended up purchasing a PS bag from the TRR.  this is the link to the one i purchased : https://www.therealreal.com/product...ls/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-satchel-5qp3f
> It was described as a "Cranberry leather Proenza Schouler PS1 satchel with antiqued gold-tone hardware, single flat top handle.. etc and the condition was described as "Good. Moderate scuffs at hardware; light scuffs and peeling at leather trim"
> 
> I just wanted to attach all the photos I have, the first 4 are from the TRR listing and all the last ones will be the ones I have taken. I am pretty happy with my purchase, theres a few marks on it and the strap at the front is slightly creased but its okay, i could see that in the listing.
> it seems authentic to me, it seems to have everything its supposed to but i wanted to come here and double check, just in case because you never know.
> 
> also I have read through a little bit of a PS thread on here but i cant seem to find a concrete answer, does anyone know the meaning of the 3 numbers on the inside tag? mine are *002.  *
> is there anyway to find the exact colour or year/season it was made?
> 
> anyways, thanks for your help again


Hi and congrats, it's authentic.
The numbers on in the tag is a probably a batch number (you have a PS1 in batch 002 of this color). We have a list of colors here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ your PS1 is made after Fall 2013. Many colors had silver hardware around 2013-2016 so it could be a newer color.


----------



## JaydeMitchell

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and congrats, it's authentic.
> The numbers on in the tag is a probably a batch number (you have a PS1 in batch 002 of this color). We have a list of colors here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ your PS1 is made after Fall 2013. Many colors had silver hardware around 2013-2016 so it could be a newer color.



thankyou!!


----------



## IntheOcean

JaydeMitchell said:


> Hi everyone, just me again. so I ended up purchasing a PS bag from the TRR.


Congrats!  It's gorgeous, I personally love this shade of cranberry red, I think it's perfect for every season and can be worn with almost any outfit. Hope you'll get a ton of use out of it.


----------



## lolz

Hi, I would be grateful if you could kindly authenticate my PS1 Mini, bought via private sale. 
Whilst I trust the seller, I’m seeking comfort as the bag was previously purchased from HEWI, which I have read terrible reviews about fakes.
I don’t have a link as private sale, but I’m in possession of bag so attach photos below. 
TIA xx


----------



## Elliespurse

lolz said:


> Hi, I would be grateful if you could kindly authenticate my PS1 Mini, bought via private sale.
> Whilst I trust the seller, I’m seeking comfort as the bag was previously purchased from HEWI, which I have read terrible reviews about fakes.
> I don’t have a link as private sale, but I’m in possession of bag so attach photos below.
> TIA xx
> 
> View attachment 4597717
> 
> View attachment 4597718
> 
> View attachment 4597719
> 
> View attachment 4597720
> 
> View attachment 4597721
> 
> View attachment 4597723
> 
> View attachment 4597724
> 
> View attachment 4597725
> 
> View attachment 4597726
> 
> View attachment 4597727
> 
> View attachment 4597728
> 
> View attachment 4597729


Hi, this looks ok but we have only looked at a few of this style here in the AT thread. Do you have a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp?


----------



## lolz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but we have only looked at a few of this style here in the AT thread. Do you have a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp?



Thankyou for your reply, I now attach pic of the clasp, if it’s not clear enough let me know xx


----------



## Elliespurse

lolz said:


> Hi, I would be grateful if you could kindly authenticate my PS1 Mini, bought via private sale.
> Whilst I trust the seller, I’m seeking comfort as the bag was previously purchased from HEWI, which I have read terrible reviews about fakes.
> I don’t have a link as private sale, but I’m in possession of bag so attach photos below.
> TIA xx
> 
> View attachment 4597717
> 
> View attachment 4597718
> 
> View attachment 4597719
> 
> View attachment 4597720
> 
> View attachment 4597721
> 
> View attachment 4597723
> 
> View attachment 4597724
> 
> View attachment 4597725
> 
> View attachment 4597726
> 
> View attachment 4597727
> 
> View attachment 4597728
> 
> View attachment 4597729





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but we have only looked at a few of this style here in the AT thread. Do you have a closeup pic of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp?





lolz said:


> Thankyou for your reply, I now attach pic of the clasp, if it’s not clear enough let me know xx
> View attachment 4597942


Thanks for the pic. Everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
and Congrats!


----------



## br3wx

Dear authenticators, can you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux Leather Shoulder bag -Indigo. *BNWT* *FREE P&P*
Listing number: 143449935268
Seller: emjem2009
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...-BNWT-FREE-P-P/143449935268?&autorefresh=true

Thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

br3wx said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Lux Leather Shoulder bag -Indigo. *BNWT* *FREE P&P*
> Listing number: 143449935268
> Seller: emjem2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...-BNWT-FREE-P-P/143449935268?&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## br3wx

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.



Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Deco

Hello. Can you please help authenticate this bag?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-tiny-Indigo/392558790133


----------



## Elliespurse

Deco said:


> Hello. Can you please help authenticate this bag?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-schouler-ps1-tiny-Indigo/392558790133


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. I can't see any pics of the cloth tag and card though.


----------



## Deco

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic. I can't see any pics of the cloth tag and card though.


Thank you for the speedy response.  I’ll ask for those photos.


----------



## lachris

Hi, can someone help me? I am thinking of buying my first PS bag but i am a newbie with this brand. Seller does not have receipt.
It is this listing:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323989552522


----------



## Elliespurse

lachris said:


> Hi, can someone help me? I am thinking of buying my first PS bag but i am a newbie with this brand. Seller does not have receipt.
> It is this listing:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323989552522


Hi, this is fake.
Stay away.
Seller:  lbm2717


----------



## Lily924

Hi, could you help me to authenticate this bag please?  i brought it with discount from THE OUTNET. And there is no batch on leather tab.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lily924 said:


> Hi, could you help me to authenticate this bag please?  i brought it with discount from THE OUTNET. And there is no batch on leather tab.


Hi, it's authentic but do you have a pic of the front of the leather tab in the pocket?
Indigo was a Fall/Winter 2016 color.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Lily924

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic but do you have a pic of the front of the leather tab in the pocket?
> Indigo was a Fall/Winter 2016 color.
> Congrats on your PS1



it's good to hear that. Thanks you
Here is the front and back of the leather tab
But the missing batch of the leather tab is really confused me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lily924 said:


> it's good to hear that. Thanks you
> Here is the front and back of the leather tab
> But the missing batch of the leather tab is really confused me.


Thanks for the pics, it looks ok.


----------



## Lily924

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it looks ok.



I'm really appriciated that you authenticate the bag. Thank you again and have a wonderful day!


----------



## br3wx

Dear @Elliespurse 
can you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag?

Item: Pre-owned Proenza Schouler Midnight Blue Tiny Lux Lambskin Leather Bag
Listing number: 283699364843
Seller: malanka
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-...364843?hash=item420dccc3eb:g:41kAAOSwhEtd5-h1
Comments: Didn't manage to win the other bid to the PS1 I got authenticated here  Hoping I can get this but need to make sure its authentic first. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

br3wx said:


> Dear @Elliespurse
> can you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Pre-owned Proenza Schouler Midnight Blue Tiny Lux Lambskin Leather Bag
> Listing number: 283699364843
> Seller: malanka
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-...364843?hash=item420dccc3eb:g:41kAAOSwhEtd5-h1
> Comments: Didn't manage to win the other bid to the PS1 I got authenticated here  Hoping I can get this but need to make sure its authentic first.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
It looks like it's from the first season when the PS1 Tiny size was introduced (Winter 2013-2014).


----------



## br3wx

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It looks like it's from the first season when the PS1 Tiny size was introduced (Winter 2013-2014).



Hi @Elliespurse Thank you for response 
I managed to get the picture of the fold-over clasp. Thank you again for your help and time!


----------



## Elliespurse

br3wx said:


> Dear @Elliespurse
> can you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Pre-owned Proenza Schouler Midnight Blue Tiny Lux Lambskin Leather Bag
> Listing number: 283699364843
> Seller: malanka
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-...364843?hash=item420dccc3eb:g:41kAAOSwhEtd5-h1
> Comments: Didn't manage to win the other bid to the PS1 I got authenticated here  Hoping I can get this but need to make sure its authentic first.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.
> It looks like it's from the first season when the PS1 Tiny size was introduced (Winter 2013-2014).





br3wx said:


> Hi @Elliespurse Thank you for response
> I managed to get the picture of the fold-over clasp. Thank you again for your help and time!
> View attachment 4609613


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## br3wx

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse, could I ask for your opinion on this bag? Thanks! 
Seller: mdprosper 
Item number: 254405092494
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...Messenger-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag/254405092494


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse, could I ask for your opinion on this bag? Thanks!
> Seller: mdprosper
> Item number: 254405092494
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...Messenger-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag/254405092494


Hi, it's fake.

I've seen this type before in this thread but it was many years ago.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's fake.
> 
> I've seen this type before in this thread but it was many years ago.


Thank you! I thought so, but decided to confirm.


----------



## mowmie

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-P...538833&hash=item443c3571f0:g:-ZMAAOSwO7NcxgJl

is this bag authentic?  I am doubtful when I saw the blue plastic on the hardware.
Please help!  Thank you all!


----------



## Elliespurse

mowmie said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-P...538833&hash=item443c3571f0:g:-ZMAAOSwO7NcxgJl
> 
> is this bag authentic?  I am doubtful when I saw the blue plastic on the hardware.
> Please help!  Thank you all!


Hi, it's one of the first Hava bag we have looked at in this thread but it could be ok. I'd like to see better closeup pics of all stamped PS letters and Made in Italy markings.


----------



## Papigaz

Hi Elliespurse

I am newly member and I would like to ask for your help to verify the authenticity of my 1st PS1 medium midnight blue. I bought it from online and the seller said it purchased in 2019.


----------



## Elliespurse

Papigaz said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> I am newly member and I would like to ask for your help to verify the authenticity of my 1st PS1 medium midnight blue. I bought it from online and the seller said it purchased in 2019.


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1!


----------



## Papigaz

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1!


Thank you so much


----------



## mafdesign

Happy Holidays! I just received this bag from a Poshmark purchase. No dust bag and no authentication card. Could someone please authenticate? Seller provided a decent range of pics and is an ambassador with many satisfied customers. I thought the pics looked good, but now that I have the bag I’m not so sure. Most things look good, smell and feel good. I’m mostly concerned that none of small zipper pulls have markings/insignias, including the big back pocket. I own two other bags, a mini and mini crossbody. Both of those are authentic where one has an insignia in the outside back pocket zipper pull and the zipper on the mini inside pocket does not. Did PS pay more attention to those details earlier and not so much on later models? I’m a little confused. Please let me know if more pics are needed or if there are questions. I have 3 days to dispute/not accept if I feel the bag is inauthentic. Thank you so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

mafdesign said:


> Happy Holidays! I just received this bag from a Poshmark purchase. No dust bag and no authentication card. Could someone please authenticate? Seller provided a decent range of pics and is an ambassador with many satisfied customers. I thought the pics looked good, but now that I have the bag I’m not so sure. Most things look good, smell and feel good. I’m mostly concerned that none of small zipper pulls have markings/insignias, including the big back pocket. I own two other bags, a mini and mini crossbody. Both of those are authentic where one has an insignia in the outside back pocket zipper pull and the zipper on the mini inside pocket does not. Did PS pay more attention to those details earlier and not so much on later models? I’m a little confused. Please let me know if more pics are needed or if there are questions. I have 3 days to dispute/not accept if I feel the bag is inauthentic. Thank you so much.


Hi, It's authentic.
PS changed the bag lining and removed the old logo for Fall 2013. The new triangle-print lining doesn't have the old logo like older bags. The new zipper hardware are blank, no logo. The fold-over clasp has letters instead of the old logo. It depends on the production year if your bag has the old logo or not.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## mafdesign

WOW! Thank you so much for your quick response and good word. I really appreciate it! I had a feeling about a change in hardware and lining as this medium looks more similar in quality to the bag I purchased directly from PS a year and a half ago. But my paranoia kicked in, especially because there’s no card or bag and was compelled to ask for your experienced opinion here. Thank you again! Happy New Year! 

here





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, It's authentic.
> PS changed the bag lining and removed the old logo for Fall 2013. The new triangle-print lining doesn't have the old logo like older bags. The new zipper hardware are blank, no logo. The fold-over clasp has letters instead of the old logo. It depends on the production year if your bag has the old logo or not.
> Congrats on your PS1


----------



## mayisaqueen

Hello! I recently acquired a PS11 mini from a closet clean-out. Can I confirm the authenticity of the bag?











Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

mayisaqueen said:


> Hello! I recently acquired a PS11 mini from a closet clean-out. Can I confirm the authenticity of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 4628524
> View attachment 4628525
> View attachment 4628526
> View attachment 4628527
> View attachment 4628528
> View attachment 4628529
> View attachment 4628530
> View attachment 4628531
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi, it's authentic. Btw, do you have a cloth tag in the seam inside the pocket?
Congrats on your PS11!


----------



## mayisaqueen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Btw, do you have a cloth tag in the seam inside the pocket?
> Congrats on your PS11!



Yes, here it is.




And thank you so much for the assistance! I can’t wait to wear it out


----------



## sweetjelly

Hello. Could you please help authenticate this bag

Item:    Proenza Schouler Black Calf Leather PS11 cross/shoulder bag
Listing number:  174146698115
Seller:   mtipper89
Link:   https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-...698115?hash=item288bf3bb83:g:dhcAAOSwSeVeEj20

Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

sweetjelly said:


> Hello. Could you please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item:    Proenza Schouler Black Calf Leather PS11 cross/shoulder bag
> Listing number:  174146698115
> Seller:   mtipper89
> Link:   https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proenza-...698115?hash=item288bf3bb83:g:dhcAAOSwSeVeEj20
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped silver PS letters under the flap.
It looks like one of the first PS11 from 2011.


----------



## June-

Please can confirm the authenticity?
Proenza Schouler Hava Medium, bag is already mine.
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

June- said:


> Please can confirm the authenticity?
> Proenza Schouler Hava Medium, bag is already mine.
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4646577
> View attachment 4646578
> View attachment 4646579
> View attachment 4646580
> View attachment 4646581
> View attachment 4646582
> View attachment 4646583
> View attachment 4646584
> View attachment 4646585
> View attachment 4646586


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
Congrats on your Hava!


----------



## Nicabobo333

Hello 
I just join this forum. Can anyone help me to confirm the authenticity of the following bag?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schoulor-PS1-medium-bag-Color-saddle-5d83d8699ed36d946da5fbec

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Nicabobo333 said:


> Hello
> I just join this forum. Can anyone help me to confirm the authenticity of the following bag?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenza-Schoulor-PS1-medium-bag-Color-saddle-5d83d8699ed36d946da5fbec
> 
> Thanks


Hi, it's authentic.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies,
Please, help me authenticate this ps1 bag.
Thank you so much.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies,
Please, help me authenticate this ps1 bag.
Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

handbaggirlde said:


> Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies,
> Please, help me authenticate this ps1 bag.
> Thank you so much


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Ciela

Hi Ellie,
could you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you very much in advance!

Proenza Schouler PS11 Tote bag in orange
seller: tizeye75
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...521045?hash=item2f3d562e55:g:DD0AAOSwKKZeKLtX
number: 202892521045


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi Ellie,
> could you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 Tote bag in orange
> seller: tizeye75
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...521045?hash=item2f3d562e55:g:DD0AAOSwKKZeKLtX
> number: 202892521045


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a Fall/winter 2012 PS11, see the reference lib here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673201/page-2#post-22689621


----------



## Unka

Hi, I am new to these forum, and have no idea to tell if something is fake, so can someone please give oppinion on this one? I only have these photos 
​


----------



## Elliespurse

Unka said:


> View attachment 4656276
> View attachment 4656277
> View attachment 4656278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am new to these forum, and have no idea to tell if something is fake, so can someone please give oppinion on this one? I only have these photos
> ​


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy + logo on the fold-over clasp.

It looks like a 2012 PS1 Tote but the leather looks discolored, see the reference lib here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673220/page-2#post-22157721


----------



## Unka

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see the interior with the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy + logo on the fold-over clasp.
> 
> It looks like a 2012 PS1 Tote but the leather looks discolored, see the reference lib here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673220/page-2#post-22157721


Thank you so much! I will try to get the photos from the interior. You are very kind


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's a Fall/winter 2012 PS11, see the reference lib here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.673201/page-2#post-22689621



Thank you!


----------



## maryj2020

Can anyone confirm if this is authentic?


----------



## maryj2020

maryj2020 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is authentic?


It is a PS11 mini classic new linosa


----------



## Elliespurse

maryj2020 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is authentic?





maryj2020 said:


> It is a PS11 mini classic new linosa


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper).


----------



## maryj2020

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper).


Is this ok?


----------



## Elliespurse

maryj2020 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is authentic?





maryj2020 said:


> It is a PS11 mini classic new linosa





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag (below the zipper).





maryj2020 said:


> Is this ok?


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## balenciaguy

Hi! Do all PS1 have a cloth tag? I recently bought a PS1 medium from an online seller and I’m not sure what year its from but everything on the bag looks good except that there’s no cloth tag. No indication of the tag being removed or cut.


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hi! Do all PS1 have a cloth tag? I recently bought a PS1 medium from an online seller and I’m not sure what year its from but everything on the bag looks good except that there’s no cloth tag. No indication of the tag being removed or cut.


Hi, the cloth tag was introduced for Fall 2013 together with new style lining and HW markings. The cloth tag didn't get into all bags until spring/summer 2014, so some bags were delivered without it. Earlier bags up to spring/summer 2013 didn't have a cloth tag.


----------



## balenciaguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the cloth tag was introduced for Fall 2013 together with new style lining and HW markings. The cloth tag didn't get into all bags until spring/summer 2014, so some bags were delivered without it. Earlier bags up to spring/summer 2013 didn't have a cloth tag.


Thank you so much, Ellie!


----------



## evig

Hello. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic, please? Thanks. 

https://trendsales.dk/c/13581826

I also have this picture:


----------



## Elliespurse

evig said:


> Hello. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic, please? Thanks.
> 
> https://trendsales.dk/c/13581826
> 
> I also have this picture:


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## evig

Hi @Elliespurse - thanks for your response. 

What about this picture?


----------



## Elliespurse

evig said:


> Hello. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic, please? Thanks.
> 
> https://trendsales.dk/c/13581826
> 
> I also have this picture:





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see the stamped PS letters and Made in Italy inside the bag + logo on the fold-over clasp.





evig said:


> Hi @Elliespurse - thanks for your response.
> 
> What about this picture?


Thanks for the pic, it's authentic.


----------



## Purplishpear

Could anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic or not?


----------



## Purplishpear

Purplishpear said:


> Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic or not please?


More photo


----------



## Elliespurse

Purplishpear said:


> Could anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic or not?





Purplishpear said:


> More photo


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the first post.


----------



## Purplishpear

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the first post.


 thank you @Elliespurse here’s the larger pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Purplishpear said:


> Could anyone please tell me if this bag is authentic or not?





Purplishpear said:


> More photo





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see larger pics of the first post.





Purplishpear said:


> thank you this is the larger pic


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## trixee

Hi! First post here at the Purseblog forum. Been a lurker for so long.  

Anyway, is this PS1 authentic or fake? Being sold to me by an acquaintance and supposedly a PS1 in lambskin leather. The hang tag rivet seems off to me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

trixee said:


> Hi! First post here at the Purseblog forum. Been a lurker for so long.
> 
> Anyway, is this PS1 authentic or fake? Being sold to me by an acquaintance and supposedly a PS1 in lambskin leather. The hang tag rivet seems off to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
Your suspicions was right.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## trixee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> Your suspicions was right.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Thanks, Elliespurse! Learning a lot here.


----------



## Ciela

Hi Ellie!
Could you take a look at this bag for me please? thank you so much!

name: Proenza Schouler PS1 black
number: 143546987687
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Black/143546987687
seller:  bratanvova911


----------



## Elliespurse

Ciela said:


> Hi Ellie!
> Could you take a look at this bag for me please? thank you so much!
> 
> name: Proenza Schouler PS1 black
> number: 143546987687
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Black/143546987687
> seller:  bratanvova911


Hi, it's authentic.
The title says PS1 + but it's the regular PS1 (not the PS1+ style).


----------



## J_Bunny

Hello. I just got this PS1 Tiny. Could you please help in checking it's authenticity? There is no numbers behind the logo flap. Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

J_Bunny said:


> Hello. I just got this PS1 Tiny. Could you please help in checking it's authenticity? There is no numbers behind the logo flap. Thank you so much!


Hi, it's authentic.
We have seen more PS1s without the numbers behind the flap lately.


----------



## J_Bunny

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> We have seen more PS1s without the numbers behind the flap lately.


 Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Ciela

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The title says PS1 + but it's the regular PS1 (not the PS1+ style).


thank you!!


----------



## Bagnoobsg

Hello everyone, a newbie here. Just got this ps1 (large?) From Japan rakuten. It was honestly way too cheap and had tags on, everything but the authenticity card, which is making me worried. Also the leather isn't as buttery soft as reviews say so I'm very concerned cus it's my first luxury bag. Will appreciate some help here


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagnoobsg said:


> Hello everyone, a newbie here. Just got this ps1 (large?) From Japan rakuten. It was honestly way too cheap and had tags on, everything but the authenticity card, which is making me worried. Also the leather isn't as buttery soft as reviews say so I'm very concerned cus it's my first luxury bag. Will appreciate some help here


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the inside and backside.
It's a PS1 from around 2010-2011.


----------



## Bagnoobsg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the inside and backside.
> It's a PS1 from around 2010-2011.


Ooooh, here u go


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagnoobsg said:


> Hello everyone, a newbie here. Just got this ps1 (large?) From Japan rakuten. It was honestly way too cheap and had tags on, everything but the authenticity card, which is making me worried. Also the leather isn't as buttery soft as reviews say so I'm very concerned cus it's my first luxury bag. Will appreciate some help here





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the inside and backside.
> It's a PS1 from around 2010-2011.





Bagnoobsg said:


> Ooooh, here u go


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## IntheOcean

Bagnoobsg said:


> Ooooh, here u go


Congrats on scoring this beauty and at a good price, too! I hope you'll love it, the PS1 is a wonderful bag. The black hardware is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## Adeleroseo

hello - I have wanted a PS1 for so long! This is a medium in navy but seems a steal. It looks a little rigid to me but I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to authenticate? Thanks

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153730844927


----------



## Elliespurse

Adeleroseo said:


> hello - I have wanted a PS1 for so long! This is a medium in navy but seems a steal. It looks a little rigid to me but I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to authenticate? Thanks
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153730844927


Hi, this is fake.


----------



## Adeleroseo

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is fake.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bagnoobsg

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on scoring this beauty and at a good price, too! I hope you'll love it, the PS1 is a wonderful bag. The black hardware is gorgeous, by the way.


Thanks! But may I know how you figure it's authenticity? Also is it normal for the strap on the large to be so short? It seems like a long shoulder strap as opposed to a crossbody strap


----------



## IntheOcean

Bagnoobsg said:


> Thanks! But may I know how you figure it's authenticity? Also is it normal for the strap on the large to be so short? It seems like a long shoulder strap as opposed to a crossbody strap


While I'm not an authenticator per se and the amazing Elliespurse does all the authenticating of this brand here on the forums, I know the PS1 really well because it's my absolute all-time favorite bag. Elliespurse deemed the bag you posted authentic and I personally completely agree with her. 

Basically, to determine if an item is real you have to just get really familiar with it and look at those few minor details that counterfeiters tend to get wrong if we're talking about 'good' fakes. That's why so many pictures are required. Thankfully, most of the fakes, as far as PS is concerned, I mean, are quite bad and you can just tell immediately from one or two pictures. If you want to boost your knowledge of the brand, you might want to study this and previous Authenticate this Proenza Schouler threads, just basically go through all the pictures submitted by other users, pay attention to Elliespurse's responses and eventually you'll be able to recognize fakes more easily. 

Now, for the strap - it's supposed to be that short, yes. That's always been the one thing that I think the PS designers got wrong when they designed the bag. It would've been so much better had the Medium and Large PS1 bags been a crossbody. But instead, it's a shoulder bag. Some PS1 lovers came up with the idea to add hooks to elongate the strap. Perhaps that would work for you? 

The PS1 Pouch comes with a really long strap, and the PS1 Extra Large comes with two straps - one regular, one long. Don't quote me on this, but I believe that Tiny also comes with a bit longer strap? I'm not sure, sorry, I don't have this one in my collection. But the PS1 Medium and Large are not really crossbody-friendly.


----------



## meechelley

Can someone authenticate this?
https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-royal-blue-467222


----------



## Elliespurse

meechelley said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-royal-blue-467222


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## meechelley

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Lbsmith

Hello.  Could someone please help authenticate this clutch?  I purchased from The Real Real in 2018 and was thinking of selling.  I'm now realizing that this may be a fake since it doesnt have numbers behind the flap in the pocket.  Could this still be authentic?  Please advise


----------



## Elliespurse

Lbsmith said:


> Hello.  Could someone please help authenticate this clutch?  I purchased from The Real Real in 2018 and was thinking of selling.  I'm now realizing that this may be a fake since it doesnt have numbers behind the flap in the pocket.  Could this still be authentic?  Please advise
> View attachment 4708450


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the front and backside.

It looks like one of the earliest PS1 with the glued hardware on the clasp. (the number was introduced later too)


----------



## Lbsmith

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the front and backside.
> 
> It looks like one of the earliest PS1 with the glued hardware on the clasp. (the number was introduced later too)



Thank you so much for your response.  I've attached the pics you requested. Please let me know if you need more.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lbsmith said:


> Hello.  Could someone please help authenticate this clutch?  I purchased from The Real Real in 2018 and was thinking of selling.  I'm now realizing that this may be a fake since it doesnt have numbers behind the flap in the pocket.  Could this still be authentic?  Please advise
> View attachment 4708450





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the front and backside.
> 
> It looks like one of the earliest PS1 with the glued hardware on the clasp. (the number was introduced later too)





Lbsmith said:


> Thank you so much for your response.  I've attached the pics you requested. Please let me know if you need more.


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Lbsmith

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Great! Thanks for your help!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse
Can you please help me to authenticate this PS1 bag .Thank you so much in advance.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...dium-Satchel-Handbag-Olive-Green/313047728711


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> Can you please help me to authenticate this PS1 bag .Thank you so much in advance.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...dium-Satchel-Handbag-Olive-Green/313047728711
> View attachment 4710928
> View attachment 4710929
> View attachment 4710930
> View attachment 4710931


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## EL16

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you Elliespurse


----------



## Caio.forgi

Hello @Elliespurse 

My first post here ☺️

So... i just got this cute ps11 white bag at my local second hand store. Just received now, and I am in love with it. But, i am a little bit scared due to the fact that there is no cloth tag inside, and the price was a little bellow average...

Could you be a dear and tell me if this is the real deal?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Caio.forgi said:


> Hello @Elliespurse
> 
> My first post here ☺️
> 
> So... i just got this cute ps11 white bag at my local second hand store. Just received now, and I am in love with it. But, i am a little bit scared due to the fact that there is no cloth tag inside, and the price was a little bellow average...
> 
> Could you be a dear and tell me if this is the real deal?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's one of the first PS11 from 2011-2012 with the D-ring and old logo & lining. The new style with the cloth tag was introduced for Fall 2013, see the Ref thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/
Congrats on your PS11.


----------



## Caio.forgi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's one of the first PS11 from 2011-2012 with the D-ring and old logo & lining. The new style with the cloth tag was introduced for Fall 2013, see the Ref thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/
> Congrats on your PS11.



Dear, that great news!!!

many thanks for the quick response

all the best


----------



## ynnussyad

Hi @Elliespurse,

I’m selling this bag, but the serial number on the authenticity card and inside the bag doesn’t match. I bought it from NAP in 2016, so I would hope it’s authentic. If not, I’ve got a bone to pick with them.

Wish you well!


----------



## Elliespurse

ynnussyad said:


> Hi @Elliespurse,
> 
> I’m selling this bag, but the serial number on the authenticity card and inside the bag doesn’t match. I bought it from NAP in 2016, so I would hope it’s authentic. If not, I’ve got a bone to pick with them.
> 
> Wish you well!


Hi, it's authentic.
The numbers on the card and cloth tag are often different, I think the cards could be delivered to the store separately. The card is more for return or repair etc, the store probably notes both numbers.


----------



## ynnussyad

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> The numbers on the card and cloth tag are often different, I think the cards could be delivered to the store separately. The card is more for return or repair etc, the store probably notes both numbers.


Thank you!!


----------



## Handbaglover11111

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> Hi! I am new, and I’m hoping that you can help me authenticate a Proenza Schouler Ps11 mini classic bag. I bought it used and it comes with tags and a dustbag. Thank you so much for your help!
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> *
> Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.





lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> *
> Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## Elliespurse

Handbaglover11111 said:


> --


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## rebeccakao

Link: 
 Hi @Elliespurse,
I just purchased a medium PS1 bag from Farfetch and received the bag yesterday. This is my second PS1 bag. However, I found some details that were different from my previous bag. For instance, I couldn’t find the cloth tag inside the bag. Also, all the zippers don’t come with the leather knots. I have only 3-4 days to decide whether I shall keep it or return it. Would you please authenticate this bag?
I really appreciate your help and wish you well.


----------



## Elliespurse

rebeccakao said:


> Link:
> Hi @Elliespurse,
> I just purchased a medium PS1 bag from Farfetch and received the bag yesterday. This is my second PS1 bag. However, I found some details that were different from my previous bag. For instance, I couldn’t find the cloth tag inside the bag. Also, all the zippers don’t come with the leather knots. I have only 3-4 days to decide whether I shall keep it or return it. Would you please authenticate this bag?
> I really appreciate your help and wish you well.



Hi, this is the PS1+ and it looks ok. The differences is what to expect from a PS1+
Perhaps @IntheOcean knows more about the PS1+ style.


----------



## IntheOcean

rebeccakao said:


> Link:
> Hi @Elliespurse,
> I just purchased a medium PS1 bag from Farfetch and received the bag yesterday. This is my second PS1 bag. However, I found some details that were different from my previous bag. For instance, I couldn’t find the cloth tag inside the bag. Also, all the zippers don’t come with the leather knots. I have only 3-4 days to decide whether I shall keep it or return it. Would you please authenticate this bag?
> I really appreciate your help and wish you well.






Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the PS1+ and it looks ok. The differences is what to expect from a PS1+
> Perhaps @IntheOcean knows more about the PS1+ style.


OK, I am not particularly knowledgeable about the PS1+, since all of my Proenzas are the classic PS1, BUT:
This one is a very weird bag. This isn't a PS1+, at least I don't think it is.
1. The PS1+ has the flap in a single piece of leather, i.e. it's not comprised of two pieces like the classic style.
2. The hardware on the strap is different. This one has a coil in the middle, but the coil was abandoned for the PS1+ redesign. 
3. There should only be one stud on the side of the bag instead of four.

Here's a picture of an authentic PS1+ from Lyst:


----------



## Elliespurse

rebeccakao said:


> Link:
> Hi @Elliespurse,
> I just purchased a medium PS1 bag from Farfetch and received the bag yesterday. This is my second PS1 bag. However, I found some details that were different from my previous bag. For instance, I couldn’t find the cloth tag inside the bag. Also, all the zippers don’t come with the leather knots. I have only 3-4 days to decide whether I shall keep it or return it. Would you please authenticate this bag?
> I really appreciate your help and wish you well.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is the PS1+ and it looks ok. The differences is what to expect from a PS1+
> Perhaps @IntheOcean knows more about the PS1+ style.





IntheOcean said:


> OK, I am not particularly knowledgeable about the PS1+, since all of my Proenzas are the classic PS1, BUT:
> This one is a very weird bag. This isn't a PS1+, at least I don't think it is.
> 1. The PS1+ has the flap in a single piece of leather, i.e. it's not comprised of two pieces like the classic style.
> 2. The hardware on the strap is different. This one has a coil in the middle, but the coil was abandoned for the PS1+ redesign.
> 3. There should only be one stud on the side of the bag instead of four.
> 
> Here's a picture of an authentic PS1+ from Lyst:


Thanks @IntheOcean - It now looks like the regular PS1, not the PS1+. The regular PS1 now has different style hardware and the Farfetch PS1 style is also on the PS website. Thanks.


----------



## IntheOcean

Also, I checked the PS website again and just like I thought, the bag in question reminds me of a regular PS1 (with the updated design, the one that came for FW 2013, I believe?), but the thing with those is, they are different in the classic colors - Black, Midnight and Smoke, - and the seasonal colors.

The updated PS1 in black resembles the old style closely minus the font and the interior material. But the updated PS1 in seasonal colors has a different hangtag (all metal), the four studs on the side, the coil, the interior that is mostly blank with the brand name.

So basically, had the bag in question been any other color than the classic ones, it would've been fine, it would've been an updated PS1 (not PS1+). But it's black. So it's weird.

Here are the links to the official PS website: PS1 in Black and PS1 in a seasonal color, Yellow


----------



## IntheOcean

@rebeccakao, could you please post a closeup picture of the paper hangtag open?


----------



## rebeccakao

IntheOcean said:


> @rebeccakao, could you please post a closeup picture of the paper hangtag open?


Hi guys, thank you all for helping to authenticate this bag and I agree this one is very tricky...
@IntheOcean, here’s the closeup pic of the paper hangtag:


----------



## IntheOcean

rebeccakao said:


> Hi guys, thank you all for helping to authenticate this bag and I agree this one is very tricky...
> @IntheOcean, here’s the closeup pic of the paper hangtag:



I'd say this bag's authentic since there really is no discrepancy that I can see between this and the bag shown on Farfetch or the official PS website (in a seasonal color).

After FW 2013 we got the updated PS1 bag with the spaced-out logo and lining with the triangle pattern; back then all colors were like this, it didn't matter if they were classic or seasonal (see this Teal bag from a while ago).

Now, the PS1 in classic colors - Black, Midnight and Smoke, - are still like this. But the new seasonal colors all have the all-metal hangtag, simple light gray interior with the logo, different hardware on the strap and no leather pull tabs on the zippers.

I believe Proenza Schouler simply updated the PS1 bag once again, and soon the official website will show the new bag as well. Sometimes their website is a bit behind on listing new collections, and the official resellers list them first. It does say on Farfetch that this bag is New Season.


----------



## rebeccakao

@IntheOcean, thank you so much for authenticating this bag and providing us a lot of updated knowledge of PS1 bags! I really appreciate your help and wish you well and stay healthy


----------



## IntheOcean

rebeccakao said:


> @IntheOcean, thank you so much for authenticating this bag and providing us a lot of updated knowledge of PS1 bags! I really appreciate your help and wish you well and stay healthy


You're very welcome! I hope you'll love your new Proenza bag. 
You stay safe too, wish you and your loved ones all the best


----------



## Handbaglover11111

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.


Hi! I’m so sorry for the late respond. Here is a picture of the stamp


----------



## Elliespurse

Handbaglover11111 said:


> --





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the interior with the stamped Made in Italy.





Handbaglover11111 said:


> Hi! I’m so sorry for the late respond. Here is a picture of the stamp


Thanks for the pic, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Bagnoobsg

Hello again. Could anyone help authenticate this? It seems real to me but seller says there's no authenticity card and the dustbag looks different.

Also what will be a good price to sell it for?


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagnoobsg said:


> Hello again. Could anyone help authenticate this? It seems real to me but seller says there's no authenticity card and the dustbag looks different.
> 
> Also what will be a good price to sell it for?


Hi, some pics shows a fake bag, it could be pics from different bags though.


----------



## Bagnoobsg

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, some pics shows a fake bag, it could be pics from different bags though.


May I know which pics are telltale?


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagnoobsg said:


> May I know which pics are telltale?


The first pic shows a fake bag, it's also a different bag from the other pics.


----------



## fanofchloe

Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
Listing number: 8833059351
Seller: enterspice -100%
Link: https://allegro.pl/oferta/proenza-shouler-ps11-crossbody-100-orygin-8833059351

Comments: Hello, please could you help me with checking the authenticity of the PS11. The auction is listed on my local site similar to what ebay is in the US. If additional photos are needed I can reach out to the seller.
Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

fanofchloe said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 8833059351
> Seller: enterspice -100%
> Link: https://allegro.pl/oferta/proenza-shouler-ps11-crossbody-100-orygin-8833059351
> 
> Comments: Hello, please could you help me with checking the authenticity of the PS11. The auction is listed on my local site similar to what ebay is in the US. If additional photos are needed I can reach out to the seller.
> Thanks


I would say authentic, but please wait for Elliespurse to look at this before purchasing! 
Pictures could definitely be better, though - I wish sellers would take straight forward-facing photos of the item instead of 'cool' angled ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

fanofchloe said:


> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11
> Listing number: 8833059351
> Seller: enterspice -100%
> Link: https://allegro.pl/oferta/proenza-shouler-ps11-crossbody-100-orygin-8833059351
> 
> Comments: Hello, please could you help me with checking the authenticity of the PS11. The auction is listed on my local site similar to what ebay is in the US. If additional photos are needed I can reach out to the seller.
> Thanks





IntheOcean said:


> I would say authentic, but please wait for Elliespurse to look at this before purchasing!
> Pictures could definitely be better, though - I wish sellers would take straight forward-facing photos of the item instead of 'cool' angled ones.


I agree, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## Lovingbags22

Hi

can you help me authenticate this Ps1 bag?  Thanks.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lovingbags22 said:


> Hi
> 
> can you help me authenticate this Ps1 bag?  Thanks.


Welcome to the forums!

Unfortunately, this bag is fake. If you already purchased it, I hope you can return it and get your money back.


----------



## Lovingbags22

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Unfortunately, this bag is fake. If you already purchased it, I hope you can return it and get your money back.


Thank you so much for the help!!!!  and Thank you for the welcome, I have for a long time wanted to join this amazing Forum, looking forward to meet you all


----------



## IntheOcean

Lovingbags22 said:


> Thank you so much for the help!!!!  and Thank you for the welcome, I have for a long time wanted to join this amazing Forum, looking forward to meet you all


I hope you like it here and will stay!  There's lots of interesting stuff here as well as lots of eye candy!


----------



## NT27

Hi 

Could anyone possibly help me authenticate this PS1+ Tiny Zip I just bought the other day?
I've never seen this kind of paper hangtag before but the seller said it was this year's style.
Also, there are no numbers behind the flap.

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

NT27 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone possibly help me authenticate this PS1+ Tiny Zip I just bought the other day?
> I've never seen this kind of paper hangtag before but the seller said it was this year's style.
> Also, there are no numbers behind the flap.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


I think it looks ok but wait for second opinion from IntheOcean.


----------



## IntheOcean

NT27 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone possibly help me authenticate this PS1+ Tiny Zip I just bought the other day?
> I've never seen this kind of paper hangtag before but the seller said it was this year's style.
> Also, there are no numbers behind the flap.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


Seems perfectly authentic to me too. Some bags don't have the numbers on the backside of the tag. The paper tag looks fine, the SKU number is correct for this style.


----------



## NT27

Elliespurse said:


> I think it looks ok but wait for second opinion from IntheOcean.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## NT27

IntheOcean said:


> Seems perfectly authentic to me too. Some bags don't have the numbers on the backside of the tag. The paper tag looks fine, the SKU number is correct for this style.


Thank you so much. Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## IntheOcean

NT27 said:


> Thank you so much. Your help is greatly appreciated


No problem! Welcome to the forums, by the way.


----------



## fanofchloe

Elliespurse said:


> I agree, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


Thank you so very much


----------



## Handbaglover11111

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pic, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lovingbags22

Hi ☺️
Can you help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag, I am not sure what the name of the bag is ☺️ Thank you ☺️


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovingbags22 said:


> Hi ☺️
> Can you help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag, I am not sure what the name of the bag is ☺️ Thank you ☺️


Hi, this looks ok but it's the first of this style we have looked at in this thread.
It's the fall/winter 2015 Bergen shoulder bag, see our reference lib thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-bergen-reference-thread.914828/
Also wait for second opinion from @IntheOcean


----------



## IntheOcean

Lovingbags22 said:


> Hi ☺️
> Can you help me authenticate this Proenza Schouler bag, I am not sure what the name of the bag is ☺️ Thank you ☺️


Looks fine to me too.  But yes, like Elliespurse said, this is a rare one. But it's a beauty,


----------



## Lovingbags22

IntheOcean said:


> Looks fine to me too.  But yes, like Elliespurse said, this is a rare one. But it's a beauty,



Thank you so much ☺️ It’s so beautiful, so I am glad it’s an authentic!


----------



## Lovingbags22

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but it's the first of this style we have looked at in this thread.
> It's the fall/winter 2015 Bergen shoulder bag, see our reference lib thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-bergen-reference-thread.914828/
> Also wait for second opinion from @IntheOcean



Thanks so much - and great to learn the bag name ☺️


----------



## threaders88

Hello! New to this forum  please may I have your thoughts on the authenticity of this PS mini buckle bag? I have done some research online and can see that some have this colour lining. I think the thing that is concerning me is that it doesn't have PS or 'Made in Italy' on the inside. Again, I can see some pictures on reputable companies (eg Far Fetch) where they don't have this. Many thanks in advance for your help! Vicki


----------



## IntheOcean

threaders88 said:


> Hello! New to this forum  please may I have your thoughts on the authenticity of this PS mini buckle bag? I have done some research online and can see that some have this colour lining. I think the thing that is concerning me is that it doesn't have PS or 'Made in Italy' on the inside. Again, I can see some pictures on reputable companies (eg Far Fetch) where they don't have this. Many thanks in advance for your help! Vicki


Don't know this style, so I won't comment on the authenticity of it. Where did you purchase this? I saw the same bag sold on FP and TRR.
ETA: welcome!


----------



## threaders88

Hello  thanks for your response. 

I bought it on Depop. It's this one: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/uk/shopping/buckle-mini-crossbody-bag-14636949

I can also see it on sale on Vestiare Collective with the same characteristics which is encouraging, because  they check everything for authenticity before selling ...


----------



## IntheOcean

threaders88 said:


> Hello  thanks for your response.
> 
> I bought it on Depop. It's this one: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/uk/shopping/buckle-mini-crossbody-bag-14636949
> 
> I can also see it on sale on Vestiare Collective with the same characteristics which is encouraging, because  they check everything for authenticity before selling ...


The thing is, the one on the PS website has a beige interior, whereas yours has red. On FP, there's a now sold Buckle bag that's the exact same as yours, and it has 'For promotion only. Not for sale' stamped inside. It's hard to see, but it's there. So although I'm not familiar with the Buckle bag, I would guess that the white with red interior one was for promotion, and then they changed the interior to beige, and that's what you see on the one sold on the PS website.

There should be 'Made in Italy' stamped somewhere... Perhaps on the white pocket? It may be hard to see.

However, wait for Elliespurse to respond, she's been authenticating Proenza for years.


----------



## Elliespurse

threaders88 said:


> Hello  thanks for your response.
> 
> I bought it on Depop. It's this one: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/uk/shopping/buckle-mini-crossbody-bag-14636949
> 
> I can also see it on sale on Vestiare Collective with the same characteristics which is encouraging, because  they check everything for authenticity before selling ...





IntheOcean said:


> The thing is, the one on the PS website has a beige interior, whereas yours has red. On FP, there's a now sold Buckle bag that's the exact same as yours, and it has 'For promotion only. Not for sale' stamped inside. It's hard to see, but it's there. So although I'm not familiar with the Buckle bag, I would guess that the white with red interior one was for promotion, and then they changed the interior to beige, and that's what you see on the one sold on the PS website.
> 
> There should be 'Made in Italy' stamped somewhere... Perhaps on the white pocket? It may be hard to see.
> 
> However, wait for Elliespurse to respond, she's been authenticating Proenza for years.


I can't add much but even one-off sample or promotion bags should have a Made in Italy stamp, at least they had it in the past. They only makes a few of each sample bag and it makes it hard to compare to the regular series of a style.


----------



## threaders88

Thank you both!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse,
Please help to authenticate this bag for me( I still looking for a green bag from PS1 ),
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> Please help to authenticate this bag for me( I still looking for a green bag from PS1 ),
> Thank you


Hi, it's authentic.
Also, @IntheOcean do you agree?


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> Please help to authenticate this bag for me( I still looking for a green bag from PS1 ),
> Thank you





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Also, @IntheOcean do you agree?


Yep, I think this is authentic. Also, it's a gorgeous color!  
ETA: the color appears to be Watermelon from the Spring Summer 2014 collection


----------



## EL16

Thanks to Elliespurse &@IntheOcean to help authenticate this green PS1 
But the seller just cancelled the sale
I will keep looking for the green PS1 bag


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Thanks to Elliespurse &@IntheOcean to help authenticate this green PS1
> But the seller just cancelled the sale
> I will keep looking for the green PS1 bag


Hope you'll find another one soon! Green bags are amazing, such an underappreciated color.


----------



## fedef

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well 
I would like to buy this dark red medium  PS1 from a French reseller but I would like your opinion first. Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

fedef said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well
> I would like to buy this dark red medium  PS1 from a French reseller but I would like your opinion first. Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think.
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4740724
> View attachment 4740725
> View attachment 4740726
> View attachment 4740727
> View attachment 4740728
> View attachment 4740729


It's authentic, in my opinion. But wait for Elliespurse to confirm! And seems to be in really good condition.
Welcome the Purse Forum! Hope you're doing well, too.


----------



## Elliespurse

fedef said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well
> I would like to buy this dark red medium  PS1 from a French reseller but I would like your opinion first. Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think.
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4740724
> View attachment 4740725
> View attachment 4740726
> View attachment 4740727
> View attachment 4740728
> View attachment 4740729





IntheOcean said:


> It's authentic, in my opinion. But wait for Elliespurse to confirm! And seems to be in really good condition.
> Welcome the Purse Forum! Hope you're doing well, too.


Hi, I agree it's authentic.


----------



## Ilikebags12345

Hello, would you mind authenticating this for me? I'm pretty sure it's fake as there's no serial number under the tag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ilikebags12345 said:


> Hello, would you mind authenticating this for me? I'm pretty sure it's fake as there's no serial number under the tag.


Hi, yes it's fake.
The early PS1 had no number under the tag though (I have a couple of those early PS1:s), but it's other details that makes this a fake.
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ilikebags12345

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it's fake.
> The early PS1 had no number under the tag though (I have a couple of those early PS1:s), but it's other details that makes this a fake.
> Welcome to the forums!



Thanks for your quick reply - I didn’t pay much for it so I’m glad it’s not real (in a way!) just out of interest, what are the other details that make it fake?


----------



## IntheOcean

Ilikebags12345 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply - I didn’t pay much for it so I’m glad it’s not real (in a way!) just out of interest, what are the other details that make it fake?


Welcome to the Purse Forum! 

There are too many details that the counterfeiters got wrong with this bag to list them all. But this is one of the "so-so" fakes, not terrible, but not so close it'd be hard to tell either. Perhaps you could return it? I don't know what country you're from, but in many places, it's against the law to sell counterfeit merchandise. If you remind the seller of this fact, that might help you get your money back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ilikebags12345 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply - I didn’t pay much for it so I’m glad it’s not real (in a way!) just out of interest, what are the other details that make it fake?


I agree with @IntheOcean for details we look at the leather, stitches, stamps, letters, hardware, shape etc.


----------



## Ilikebags12345

Ok that’s good to know, thanks for your time.


----------



## Pappillon4

Hello! I could really use your help with this Proenza bag, please, I bought it at a thrift shop and I would like to know if it’s authentic. 
Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pappillon4 said:


> Hello! I could really use your help with this Proenza bag, please, I bought it at a thrift shop and I would like to know if it’s authentic.
> Thank you!


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Pappillon4

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you for answering!


----------



## iPRAE

Hi everyone, I just bought *used like new* Proenza Schouler PS11 mini linosa year2019....Everything looks perfect....a stamp, item serial number both in the bag and the card are in places, but only one thing I’m curious is the knot as in the picture. I’m not sure that it depends on its lot and year of the bag or not, please help me authenticate this bag...Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

iPRAE said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought *used like new* Proenza Schouler PS11 mini linosa year2019....Everything looks perfect....a stamp, item serial number both in the bag and the card are in places, but only one thing I’m curious is the knot as in the picture. I’m not sure that it depends on its lot and year of the bag or not, please help me authenticate this bag...Thank you
> View attachment 4763782


Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front, back, interior, stamped letters etc.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## IntheOcean

iPRAE said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought *used like new* Proenza Schouler PS11 mini linosa year2019....Everything looks perfect....a stamp, item serial number both in the bag and the card are in places, but only one thing I’m curious is the knot as in the picture. I’m not sure that it depends on its lot and year of the bag or not, please help me authenticate this bag...Thank you
> View attachment 4763782


Welcome to the Purse Forum! Please take more photos of the bag and post them here. Especially close-ups of the hardware and lettering.


----------



## iPRAE

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front, back, interior, stamped letters etc.
> Welcome to the forums.





IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum! Please take more photos of the bag and post them here. Especially close-ups of the hardware and lettering.



Thanks both of you!!  
Let me add more photos here. The stamped "Made in Italy" and the tag inside the bag were very hard to capture, so I did the best I can. Thanks again...


----------



## Elliespurse

iPRAE said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought *used like new* Proenza Schouler PS11 mini linosa year2019....Everything looks perfect....a stamp, item serial number both in the bag and the card are in places, but only one thing I’m curious is the knot as in the picture. I’m not sure that it depends on its lot and year of the bag or not, please help me authenticate this bag...Thank you
> View attachment 4763782





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it could be ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front, back, interior, stamped letters etc.
> Welcome to the forums.





iPRAE said:


> Thanks both of you!!
> Let me add more photos here. The stamped "Made in Italy" and the tag inside the bag were very hard to capture, so I did the best I can. Thanks again...
> View attachment 4764718
> View attachment 4764719
> View attachment 4764720
> View attachment 4764721
> View attachment 4764722
> View attachment 4764723
> View attachment 4764724
> View attachment 4764725
> View attachment 4764726
> View attachment 4764727
> View attachment 4764728
> View attachment 4764729


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## iPRAE

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.



Yeayyyyy... Thank you!
So this means the bow knot might be different depends on the lot and year, isn’t it??


----------



## IntheOcean

iPRAE said:


> Yeayyyyy... Thank you!
> So this means the bow knot might be different depends on the lot and year, isn’t it??


Yes, brands would often tweak little things from time to time. I agree with Elliespurse, your PS11 is authentic. Congrats!


----------



## iPRAE

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, brands would often tweak little things from time to time. I agree with Elliespurse, your PS11 is authentic. Congrats!



Thanks for helping me authenticate this PS11. I’m so happy now...
Love this community!


----------



## jaemin

Hello! If you don’t mind, can someone please authenticate this PS1 xl that I bought online? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

jaemin said:


> Hello! If you don’t mind, can someone please authenticate this PS1 xl that I bought online? Thank you for your time!


Hi, the pics show a medium or large PS1 (not xl), it looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front and back of the bag.


----------



## jaemin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics show a medium or large PS1 (not xl), it looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front and back of the bag.



Thank you! I was actually thinking it looks like a large as well. I have a medium PS1+ and this new (to me) bag is bigger.


----------



## jaemin

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics show a medium or large PS1 (not xl), it looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front and back of the bag.


Here’s another photo. Thank you again!


----------



## Elliespurse

jaemin said:


> Hello! If you don’t mind, can someone please authenticate this PS1 xl that I bought online? Thank you for your time!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pics show a medium or large PS1 (not xl), it looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the front and back of the bag.





jaemin said:


> Thank you! I was actually thinking it looks like a large as well. I have a medium PS1+ and this new (to me) bag is bigger.





jaemin said:


> Here’s another photo. Thank you again!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
And it's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## jaemin

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> And it's gorgeous  Congrats!


Thank you! Is there a big size difference between the xl and the large? This bag actually fits my laptop, so I’m happy with the size! But just curious why it was advertised as xl.


----------



## Elliespurse

jaemin said:


> Thank you! Is there a big size difference between the xl and the large? This bag actually fits my laptop, so I’m happy with the size! But just curious why it was advertised as xl.


The XL is reinforced so it has a bit more empty weight, a plus is dual straps (the large strap + a crossbody strap). See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-traveling-how-big-is-it-exactly.1011401/


----------



## abstract24

Hi
I am considering purchasing a used PS1 from ebay. The size is medium and the dimensions are:

Width: 33cm
Height: 23cm
Depth: 9cm

Would anyone be able to help authenticate this please? Much much much appreciated!


----------



## IntheOcean

abstract24 said:


> Hi
> I am considering purchasing a used PS1 from ebay. The size is medium and the dimensions are:
> 
> Width: 33cm
> Height: 23cm
> Depth: 9cm
> 
> Would anyone be able to help authenticate this please? Much much much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4775994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776001


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum! This PS1 is authentic and it is a Medium, yes. Please note that the bag is quite considerably discolored: it was originally a deep purple color, you can see it on the underside of the flap and the front of the bag under the flap, as well as on the sides and at the bottom in the creases. The rest of the bag now appears to be a much lighter, washed-out shade of purple. Thought I should mention it just in case!


----------



## Elliespurse

abstract24 said:


> Hi
> I am considering purchasing a used PS1 from ebay. The size is medium and the dimensions are:
> 
> Width: 33cm
> Height: 23cm
> Depth: 9cm
> 
> Would anyone be able to help authenticate this please? Much much much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4775994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776000
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776001


Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's authentic.
It's a spring/summer 2013 PS1 and probably the Plum color.
Plum color in the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-7


----------



## abstract24

Hi

Just needed help verifying this bag! It is medium size and I am in love with the colour! I really appreciate it!


----------



## abstract24

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum! This PS1 is authentic and it is a Medium, yes. Please note that the bag is quite considerably discolored: it was originally a deep purple color, you can see it on the underside of the flap and the front of the bag under the flap, as well as on the sides and at the bottom in the creases. The rest of the bag now appears to be a much lighter, washed-out shade of purple. Thought I should mention it just in case!


Thank you! I see what you mean. I am hoping to rehab it as it is just under $100. Seems like a steal!


----------



## abstract24

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's authentic.
> It's a spring/summer 2013 PS1 and probably the Plum color.
> Plum color in the reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-7


Thank you! The original colour is so gorgeous! Thank you so much again! You made my week!


----------



## Elliespurse

abstract24 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just needed help verifying this bag! It is medium size and I am in love with the colour! I really appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4776025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776032


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the backside of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## abstract24

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the backside of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.



I managed to get more photos


----------



## Elliespurse

abstract24 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just needed help verifying this bag! It is medium size and I am in love with the colour! I really appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4776025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776032





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see pics of the backside of the bag + closeup pics of the PS letters on the fold-over clasp.





abstract24 said:


> I managed to get more photos
> 
> View attachment 4776040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776042


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic but wait for second opinion from @IntheOcean


----------



## IntheOcean

abstract24 said:


> I managed to get more photos
> 
> View attachment 4776040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776042


I agree with Elliespurse, it's authentic! Love the color, too!


----------



## IntheOcean

abstract24 said:


> Thank you! I see what you mean. I am hoping to rehab it as it is just under $100. Seems like a steal!


It sure is!  I would recommend getting it done professionally though unless you have some experience yourself. It shouldn't cost you much.


----------



## dkgirl1234

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this:

Item Name: PS1 medium black fringe

I am looking to buy it from a private seller, so I hope you can help me authenticate as I am new in this designer bag world 

Thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

dkgirl1234 said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: PS1 medium black fringe
> 
> I am looking to buy it from a private seller, so I hope you can help me authenticate as I am new in this designer bag world
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4786665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786669


Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum 
From what I can see, it looks OK, nothing to suggest it isn't authentic. But for a definitive answer, Elliespurse and I will need closeups of the hardware, the logos inside and under the clasp, and the hangtag.


----------



## dkgirl1234

Thank you so much for you quick answer, I really appreciate it!

Would you mind also authenticating this one? The shape should be better, but the price point is also quite higher. For this one, I unfortunately can't get more pics, so I hope these are ok.

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

dkgirl1234 said:


> Thank you so much for you quick answer, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Would you mind also authenticating this one? The shape should be better, but the price point is also quite higher. For this one, I unfortunately can't get more pics, so I hope these are ok.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4786677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786684


Hi, we need to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + hang-tag.


----------



## IntheOcean

dkgirl1234 said:


> Thank you so much for you quick answer, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Would you mind also authenticating this one? The shape should be better, but the price point is also quite higher. For this one, I unfortunately can't get more pics, so I hope these are ok.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4786677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786684





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we need to see more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and inside the pocket + letters on the fold-over clasp + hang-tag.


Yes, to be sure we would need all the necessary pictures. 

Without them, the best I personally can say is: there's nothing that stands out to me on this one either. If you cannot get additional pictures and the place you're purchasing from has a good return policy, I'd say you can purchase the bag and get it properly authenticated when you receive it. Are you sure there's no way you can contact the seller and request all the pictures?


----------



## dkgirl1234

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, to be sure we would need all the necessary pictures.
> 
> Without them, the best I personally can say is: there's nothing that stands out to me on this one either. If you cannot get additional pictures and the place you're purchasing from has a good return policy, I'd say you can purchase the bag and get it properly authenticated when you receive it. Are you sure there's no way you can contact the seller and request all the pictures?



Thank you both so much for your quick answers. I will try and get the pictures requested, but not sure I can get them.


----------



## dkgirl1234

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, to be sure we would need all the necessary pictures.
> 
> Without them, the best I personally can say is: there's nothing that stands out to me on this one either. If you cannot get additional pictures and the place you're purchasing from has a good return policy, I'd say you can purchase the bag and get it properly authenticated when you receive it. Are you sure there's no way you can contact the seller and request all the pictures?



I finally managed to get more pics! Thank you!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

dkgirl1234 said:


> I finally managed to get more pics! Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789968


I wish the seller had taken a clear front-facing photo of the logo inside  , but oh well. From what I can see, there's nothing to suggest it isn't authentic. If you do decide to purchase the bag, please add clear photos of the logos inside, there's two of them - under the zipped pocket and inside the pocket. Just to be sure. The rest of the bag looks fine.

What do you think, @Elliespurse?


----------



## Elliespurse

dkgirl1234 said:


> I finally managed to get more pics! Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789968





IntheOcean said:


> I wish the seller had taken a clear front-facing photo of the logo inside  , but oh well. From what I can see, there's nothing to suggest it isn't authentic. If you do decide to purchase the bag, please add clear photos of the logos inside, there's two of them - under the zipped pocket and inside the pocket. Just to be sure. The rest of the bag looks fine.
> 
> What do you think, @Elliespurse?


I agree with IntheOcean.


----------



## dkgirl1234

So sorry to be so difficult, but I managed to get these pictures too! Does this bag look grey-ish to you? Or is it the light? It should be black.


----------



## IntheOcean

dkgirl1234 said:


> So sorry to be so difficult, but I managed to get these pictures too! Does this bag look grey-ish to you? Or is it the light? It should be black.
> 
> View attachment 4790892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790894


You're not being difficult whatsoever, don't worry  It's always better to have as much info on the bag as possible. Everything looks fine, but please wait for @Elliespurse's opinion as well.

Now, for the color - judging by the interior, it seems to me that the lighting and white balance are far from ideal, and the photos seem to have a very strong warm undertone. That could be why the bag doesn't look "true" black. But it could also be that the color of the bag is not Black, but Pepe. Here's a thread where one of the PF members revealed her Pepe PS1: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ps1-large-in-pepe.965892/


----------



## Elliespurse

dkgirl1234 said:


> So sorry to be so difficult, but I managed to get these pictures too! Does this bag look grey-ish to you? Or is it the light? It should be black.
> 
> View attachment 4790892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790894





IntheOcean said:


> You're not being difficult whatsoever, don't worry  It's always better to have as much info on the bag as possible. Everything looks fine, but please wait for @Elliespurse's opinion as well.
> 
> Now, for the color - judging by the interior, it seems to me that the lighting and white balance are far from ideal, and the photos seem to have a very strong warm undertone. That could be why the bag doesn't look "true" black. But it could also be that the color of the bag is not Black, but Pepe. Here's a thread where one of the PF members revealed her Pepe PS1: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ps1-large-in-pepe.965892/


Yes everything looks ok. Yes the black color is washed out by the camera and lighting.


----------



## dkgirl1234

Elliespurse said:


> Yes everything looks ok. Yes the black color is washed out by the camera and lighting.


Just ordered the bag thanks to your knowledge and advice! Thank you!!


----------



## raindropsonroses

Hi,

I'm considering this Proenza Schouler PS11 purple linosa on eBay. Can someone help authenticate it for me? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

raindropsonroses said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering this Proenza Schouler PS11 purple linosa on eBay. Can someone help authenticate it for me? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4800055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800058
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800059
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800061


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## raindropsonroses

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy inside the bag + cloth tag inside the bag.



Thank you for the prompt reply! The seller sent me one more picture and she said it was really difficult to take a picture of the inside tag.


----------



## IntheOcean

raindropsonroses said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply! The seller sent me one more picture and she said it was really difficult to take a picture of the inside tag.
> 
> View attachment 4800773


This photo is of almost no help, unfortunately. But I agree with Elliespurse, judging by what we _have_ seen, there's nothing that suggests this bag isn't authentic.


----------



## clo604

Hi Elliespurse and authenticators,
can you let me know your thoughts on this purse? I asked the seller for more pics (underside of clasp, exterior base of bag) so am waiting for those pics.
Hope I posted this correctly.!
-C


----------



## Elliespurse

clo604 said:


> Hi Elliespurse and authenticators,
> can you let me know your thoughts on this purse? I asked the seller for more pics (underside of clasp, exterior base of bag) so am waiting for those pics.
> Hope I posted this correctly.!
> -C
> 
> View attachment 4807254
> View attachment 4807255
> View attachment 4807256
> View attachment 4807257


Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small so more pics would be great.


----------



## clo604

ooh, my weekend just got super exciting with your reply! Thank you Elliespurse, I will post more photos when she sends them to me.
-C


----------



## orangeprincess

Hi ladies,
I recently acquired an unused PS11 mini classic in asphalt grey from a local seller. Could you kindly help to authenticate it?


----------



## Elliespurse

orangeprincess said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently acquired an unused PS11 mini classic in asphalt grey from a local seller. Could you kindly help to authenticate it?
> 
> View attachment 4812107
> 
> View attachment 4812110
> 
> View attachment 4812113
> 
> View attachment 4812114
> View attachment 4812115
> 
> View attachment 4812116
> View attachment 4812117
> 
> View attachment 4812119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812118


Hi, it's authentic.
Congrats on your PS11!


----------



## orangeprincess

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Congrats on your PS11!



Hi Ellie,
thank you very much for your help


----------



## chocodonut

Hi ladies!

I've been searching for an older version of the ps11 mini classic (with the D ring) and came across these 2 listings. Would love & appreciate your help in authenticating these bags!!

Item name: PS11 Mini Classic
Item number: 372606840662
Seller: araya.l
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic/372606840662

Item name: PS11 Mini Classic
Seller: tootsies
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...ck-Leather-Crossbody-5e2cc5f79ed36d0a58e05d3c


----------



## Elliespurse

chocodonut said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been searching for an older version of the ps11 mini classic (with the D ring) and came across these 2 listings. Would love & appreciate your help in authenticating these bags!!
> 
> Item name: PS11 Mini Classic
> Item number: 372606840662
> Seller: araya.l
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic/372606840662


Hi, this is authentic.


chocodonut said:


> Item name: PS11 Mini Classic
> Seller: tootsies
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Proenz...ck-Leather-Crossbody-5e2cc5f79ed36d0a58e05d3c


This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the interior / lining.


----------



## chocodonut

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is authentic.
> 
> This looks ok but I'd like to see better closeup pics of the interior / lining.



thank you Ellie for the quick response!!


----------



## clo604

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small so more pics would be great.


Hi Elliespurse,
got some extra pics, thank you for your time!
She gave me some measurements for the bag, and it sounds more like a 'large'.. Is there a way to measure it accurately to know for certain? The width of the top flap is 13" exact.  The rest of the bag has a lot of drape/slouch to it - which I looooove, but makes it hard to measure?. I'm gonna love this purse regardless of what it's 'true size' is, lol..!

-C


----------



## Elliespurse

clo604 said:


> Hi Elliespurse and authenticators,
> can you let me know your thoughts on this purse? I asked the seller for more pics (underside of clasp, exterior base of bag) so am waiting for those pics.
> Hope I posted this correctly.!
> -C
> 
> View attachment 4807254
> View attachment 4807255
> View attachment 4807256
> View attachment 4807257





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but the pics are a bit small so more pics would be great.





clo604 said:


> ooh, my weekend just got super exciting with your reply! Thank you Elliespurse, I will post more photos when she sends them to me.
> -C





clo604 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> got some extra pics, thank you for your time!
> She gave me some measurements for the bag, and it sounds more like a 'large'.. Is there a way to measure it accurately to know for certain? The width of the top flap is 13" exact.  The rest of the bag has a lot of drape/slouch to it - which I looooove, but makes it hard to measure?. I'm gonna love this purse regardless of what it's 'true size' is, lol..!
> 
> -C
> 
> View attachment 4815162
> View attachment 4815163
> View attachment 4815164
> View attachment 4815165


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
Yes the width is around 13.5" for the Large PS1, the Medium is about 12.5" but you could check the PS website too.


----------



## IntheOcean

clo604 said:


> Hi Elliespurse,
> got some extra pics, thank you for your time!
> She gave me some measurements for the bag, and it sounds more like a 'large'.. Is there a way to measure it accurately to know for certain? The width of the top flap is 13" exact.  The rest of the bag has a lot of drape/slouch to it - which I looooove, but makes it hard to measure?. I'm gonna love this purse regardless of what it's 'true size' is, lol..!
> 
> -C
> 
> View attachment 4815162
> View attachment 4815163
> View attachment 4815164
> View attachment 4815165


Welcome to tPF!

This is a Large without a question  You can tell by the zipper in the back. On a Medium, the zipper begins and ends right about where the vertical stitch on the flap is. On a Large, the zipper is wider and starts and ends in the middle between the stitch and the stud.

And yes, it's authentic, I agree with Elliespurse.


----------



## clo604

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to tPF!
> 
> This is a Large without a question  You can tell by the zipper in the back. On a Medium, the zipper begins and ends right about where the vertical stitch on the flap is. On a Large, the zipper is wider and starts and ends in the middle between the stitch and the stud.
> 
> And yes, it's authentic, I agree with Elliespurse.



Hi IntheOcean,
WOW! thank you for your expertise!
I am gonna go dance around the room now because a large ps1 in purple rain is what I've always wanted!! The color is really distinct, and the large size is perfection with it's semi-slouchy, semi-constructed look.
-C


----------



## IntheOcean

clo604 said:


> Hi IntheOcean,
> WOW! thank you for your expertise!
> I am gonna go dance around the room now because a large ps1 in purple rain is what I've always wanted!! The color is really distinct, and the large size is perfection with it's semi-slouchy, semi-constructed look.
> -C


You're welcome  That's amazing, I hope your new PS1 will be delivered promptly! That color is indeed gorgeous


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Could someone please help me to check this Proenza Ps11. I’m going to buy in online just need to make sure if this is authentic. Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Ttonliuuu said:


> View attachment 4816721
> View attachment 4816723
> 
> Could someone please help me to check this Proenza Ps11. I’m going to buy in online just need to make sure if this is authentic. Thank you!!


Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag inside the bag.
Is the strap included? (not visible in the pics)


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the stamped Made in Italy and cloth tag inside the bag.
> Is the strap included? (not visible in the pics)


Thank you so much for replying so fast! the seller doesn’t want to send me the pictures of those tags. She just keep saying it’s authentic for sure. I think I should find the new seller. I also found the new seller with linosa leather. Please help me check on this one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ttonliuuu said:


> Thank you so much for replying so fast! the seller doesn’t want to send me the pictures of those tags. She just keep saying it’s authentic for sure. I think I should find the new seller. I also found the new seller with linosa leather. Please help me check on this one.
> 
> View attachment 4816762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816772


The PS11 in these pics is authentic.


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Elliespurse said:


> The PS11 in these pics is authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## sacsamain

I would appreciate help authenticating this PS1 bag

Item name: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Satchel
Listing number: 254682629026
Seller: lzh87
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-Satchel/254682629026

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

sacsamain said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating this PS1 bag
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Black Satchel
> Listing number: 254682629026
> Seller: lzh87
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Black-Satchel/254682629026
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic.
It's a Medium PS1 from 2010 or earlier.


----------



## ACWT

Hi ! I m fairly new here been lurking around a bit since getting into PS1 bags . I just received a PS1 medium in military I need help to authenticate - I could not find the inside label in the pocket ? The bag came with a authentication card and paper cards and dust bag . Let me know if the pictures is sufficient and thanks in advance !


----------



## IntheOcean

ACWT said:


> Hi ! I m fairly new here been lurking around a bit since getting into PS1 bags . I just received a PS1 medium in military I need help to authenticate - I could not find the inside label in the pocket ? The bag came with a authentication card and paper cards and dust bag . Let me know if the pictures is sufficient and thanks in advance !
> 
> View attachment 4827832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827839


Hi and welcome! From what I can see, there are no red flags. Wait for Ellie's reply  But could you post photos of the paper tags and the hangtag with the metal plaque? Close up and straight and front-facing. Also, please don't take photos at an angle or not clear enough when you want an item authenticated. These are OK-ish, but not ideal - it's much easier to see all the minute details when the photo is taken at the correct angle.

The blue tag inside the inner pocket might have been cut off by the previous owner, perhaps?


----------



## ACWT

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome! From what I can see, there are no red flags. Wait for Ellie's reply  But could you post photos of the paper tags and the hangtag with the metal plaque? Close up and straight and front-facing. Also, please don't take photos at an angle or not clear enough when you want an item authenticated. These are OK-ish, but not ideal - it's much easier to see all the minute details when the photo is taken at the correct angle.
> 
> The blue tag inside the inner pocket might have been cut off by the previous owner, perhaps?



Ooops noted about the pictures  

I dig out the pocket , it’s neat and clean . Don’t think there was ever a blue tag stitched in before.  I am hoping there are some of the PS1 series that did not have the tag  

The paper tag that it came with does not look to be for this bag - it’s says pouch suede ( picture below ) I got this from TRR so am thinking tags and stuff could have gotten mixed up with the bags  Even so , if bag is ok I don’t mind the tags ! 

Thanks for your help and will wait for Elliepurse ‘s opinion too !


----------



## IntheOcean

ACWT said:


> Ooops noted about the pictures
> 
> I dig out the pocket , it’s neat and clean . Don’t think there was ever a blue tag stitched in before.  I am hoping there are some of the PS1 series that did not have the tag
> 
> The paper tag that it came with does not look to be for this bag - it’s says pouch suede ( picture below ) I got this from TRR so am thinking tags and stuff could have gotten mixed up with the bags  Even so , if bag is ok I don’t mind the tags !
> 
> Thanks for your help and will wait for Elliepurse ‘s opinion too !
> 
> View attachment 4827865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827869


 Everything looks fine. Thanks for the pictures.

I honestly have no idea what's the deal with the blue tag, but perhaps, if the bag was made for AW 2013 it might not have the blue tag to begin with. It was introduced for the "updated" version which we first saw the season of AW 2013. This bag _is_ that updated version, but some bags from that time were a bit of a mish-mash and had features of both versions.

I'm curious now what Ellie thinks!


----------



## Elliespurse

ACWT said:


> Hi ! I m fairly new here been lurking around a bit since getting into PS1 bags . I just received a PS1 medium in military I need help to authenticate - I could not find the inside label in the pocket ? The bag came with a authentication card and paper cards and dust bag . Let me know if the pictures is sufficient and thanks in advance !
> 
> View attachment 4827832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827839





IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome! From what I can see, there are no red flags. Wait for Ellie's reply  But could you post photos of the paper tags and the hangtag with the metal plaque? Close up and straight and front-facing. Also, please don't take photos at an angle or not clear enough when you want an item authenticated. These are OK-ish, but not ideal - it's much easier to see all the minute details when the photo is taken at the correct angle.
> 
> The blue tag inside the inner pocket might have been cut off by the previous owner, perhaps?





ACWT said:


> Ooops noted about the pictures
> 
> I dig out the pocket , it’s neat and clean . Don’t think there was ever a blue tag stitched in before.  I am hoping there are some of the PS1 series that did not have the tag
> 
> The paper tag that it came with does not look to be for this bag - it’s says pouch suede ( picture below ) I got this from TRR so am thinking tags and stuff could have gotten mixed up with the bags  Even so , if bag is ok I don’t mind the tags !
> 
> Thanks for your help and will wait for Elliepurse ‘s opinion too !
> 
> View attachment 4827865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827866
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827869





IntheOcean said:


> Everything looks fine. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what's the deal with the blue tag, but perhaps, if the bag was made for AW 2013 it might not have the blue tag to begin with. It was introduced for the "updated" version which we first saw the season of AW 2013. This bag _is_ that updated version, but some bags from that time were a bit of a mish-mash and had features of both versions.
> 
> I'm curious now what Ellie thinks!


Hi, it's authentic. For the blue cloth-tag some bags didn't have it until later in the spring 2014, so it's ok if it's missing on this bag.


----------



## ACWT

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. For the blue cloth-tag some bags didn't have it until later in the spring 2014, so it's ok if it's missing on this bag.


Thank you both !


----------



## rosdt23

Hi Beautiful People,
I recently purchased this Proenza ps11 from an eBay seller. Could you kindly Authenticate.


----------



## IntheOcean

rosdt23 said:


> Hi Beautiful People,
> I recently purchased this Proenza ps11 from an eBay seller. Could you kindly Authenticate.


Welcome to the Purse Forum  There are no red flags that I personally can see in those photos, but they leave _much _to be desired. If you could ask the seller for more photos, that'd be great. Wait for Ellie's opinion on the bag and also provide the link to the listing, please.


----------



## rosdt23

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum  There are no red flags that I personally can see in those photos, but they leave _much _to be desired. If you could ask the seller for more photos, that'd be great. Wait for Ellie's opinion on the bag and also provide the link to the listing, please.


 
Thanks heaps IntheOcean. This was gifted to me by my hubby and sadly he did not do much research. Here is the link to the listing 
Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag. 








						Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag  | eBay
					

<p>As photographed. Authentic item from US design house Proenza Schouler. </p><br><p>RRP AUD2,290 on US website. </p><br><p>Retail store tags and manufacturer’s protective packaging still attached. </p><br><p>Plastic seal on front facing metal hardware. </p><br><p>Comes with authenticity card...



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Elliespurse

rosdt23 said:


> Hi Beautiful People,
> I recently purchased this Proenza ps11 from an eBay seller. Could you kindly Authenticate.





IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum  There are no red flags that I personally can see in those photos, but they leave _much _to be desired. If you could ask the seller for more photos, that'd be great. Wait for Ellie's opinion on the bag and also provide the link to the listing, please.





rosdt23 said:


> Thanks heaps IntheOcean. This was gifted to me by my hubby and sadly he did not do much research. Here is the link to the listing
> Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>As photographed. Authentic item from US design house Proenza Schouler. </p><br><p>RRP AUD2,290 on US website. </p><br><p>Retail store tags and manufacturer’s protective packaging still attached. </p><br><p>Plastic seal on front facing metal hardware. </p><br><p>Comes with authenticity card...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


Hi, yes better more closeup pics would be great + the cloth tag inside the pocket.

I have the Patent PS1 medium myself.


----------



## rosdt23

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes better more closeup pics would be great + the cloth tag inside the pocket.
> 
> I have the Patent PS1 medium myself.



Hi Elliespurse thanks for the response. I saw a lot of Proenza purse with the silver stamp above the first pocket just above the snap and my purse doesn’t have it. Here are some photos up close.


----------



## Elliespurse

rosdt23 said:


> Hi Beautiful People,
> I recently purchased this Proenza ps11 from an eBay seller. Could you kindly Authenticate.





IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum  There are no red flags that I personally can see in those photos, but they leave _much _to be desired. If you could ask the seller for more photos, that'd be great. Wait for Ellie's opinion on the bag and also provide the link to the listing, please.





rosdt23 said:


> Thanks heaps IntheOcean. This was gifted to me by my hubby and sadly he did not do much research. Here is the link to the listing
> Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Mini Classic Black PS11 Patent Leather Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>As photographed. Authentic item from US design house Proenza Schouler. </p><br><p>RRP AUD2,290 on US website. </p><br><p>Retail store tags and manufacturer’s protective packaging still attached. </p><br><p>Plastic seal on front facing metal hardware. </p><br><p>Comes with authenticity card...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes better more closeup pics would be great + the cloth tag inside the pocket.
> 
> I have the Patent PS1 medium myself.





rosdt23 said:


> Hi Elliespurse thanks for the response. I saw a lot of Proenza purse with the silver stamp above the first pocket just above the snap and my purse doesn’t have it. Here are some photos up close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842224
> View attachment 4842225
> View attachment 4842226
> View attachment 4842227
> View attachment 4842228
> View attachment 4842229
> View attachment 4842230
> View attachment 4842231
> View attachment 4842233
> View attachment 4842235
> View attachment 4842232
> View attachment 4842234


Thanks for the pics it's authentic.
It's probably not possible to stamp patent leather and make it look good.


----------



## rosdt23

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics it's authentic.
> It's probably not possible to stamp patent leather and make it look good.





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics it's authentic.
> It's probably not possible to stamp patent leather and make it look good.


thank you so much Elliespurse!!! Now I can have that much awaited peace of mind.


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Hello, I have buy this from a seller said it’s authentic. But after I got the bag, the smell of the leather just like pvc bag. I know what is calfskin smell. However, I just wanna make sure from you guys that is fake or not. Thank you!!


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Ttonliuuu said:


> Hello, I have buy this from a seller said it’s authentic. But after I got the bag, the smell of the leather just like pvc bag. I know what is calfskin smell. However, I just wanna make sure from you guys that is fake or not. Thank you!!





Ttonliuuu said:


> Hello, I have buy this from a seller said it’s authentic. But after I got the bag, the smell of the leather just like pvc bag. I know what is calfskin smell. However, I just wanna make sure from you guys that is fake or not. Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Ttonliuuu said:


> Hello, I have buy this from a seller said it’s authentic. But after I got the bag, the smell of the leather just like pvc bag. I know what is calfskin smell. However, I just wanna make sure from you guys that is fake or not. Thank you!!





Ttonliuuu said:


> View attachment 4844900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844903


Hi, the leather doesn't look ok like you say..


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the leather doesn't look ok like you say..


Thank you for your replying and the seller said it’s new. But I couldn’t see the cloth tag inside the bag too. I’ll contact the seller and I could get my money back.


----------



## Ttonliuuu

Hello again,
I would like to know that the new proenza ps11 in the latest version wouldn’t contain the serial number tag inside the bag anymore and the stamp of ‘Proenza Schoulers’ could be in silver too for the black smooth leather. I thought it would need to contain the serial number tag inside all the bag and the alphabet of Proenza Schouler should only be in gold color. Does they change anything in the lastest version?


----------



## underthegardenbridge

Hello everyone! I'm new to the Purse forum. I need help identifying whether this Large PS1 I've pursed is authentic or not. There is no code on the inside flap, nor did it come with a tag. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

underthegardenbridge said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the Purse forum. I need help identifying whether this Large PS1 I've pursed is authentic or not. There is no code on the inside flap, nor did it come with a tag. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4847872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847881


Hi, welcome to tPF!

This bag is fake, sorry.

Hopefully, you can return it and get your money back. In most countries, it's against the law to sell counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## underthegardenbridge

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, welcome to tPF!
> 
> This bag is fake, sorry.
> 
> Hopefully, you can return it and get your money back. In most countries, it's against the law to sell counterfeit merchandise.


Thanks so much! Can you tell me educate me on what makes this particular bag fake? Just so I can identify them in the future if I happen to come upon a secondhand PS1. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

underthegardenbridge said:


> Thanks so much! Can you tell me educate me on what makes this particular bag fake? Just so I can identify them in the future if I happen to come upon a secondhand PS1. Thank you!


You can visit proenzaschouler.com or any of the official resellers' websites and compare the pictures, or go through this thread and look for the PS1 bags that were deemed authentic. The devil's in the details, but basically, just about everything is wrong - font, hardware, lining, pull tabs, straps, dimensions, etc.


----------



## underthegardenbridge

IntheOcean said:


> You can visit proenzaschouler.com or any of the official resellers' websites and compare the pictures, or go through this thread and look for the PS1 bags that were deemed authentic. The devil's in the details, but basically, just about everything is wrong - font, hardware, lining, pull tabs, straps, dimensions, etc.


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

underthegardenbridge said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## anastasia.forgetmenot

Hi!
Could someone please help me to check this bag. 
I’m going to buy in online just need to make sure if this is authentic. Thank you!!


----------



## IntheOcean

anastasia.forgetmenot said:


> Hi!
> Could someone please help me to check this bag.
> I’m going to buy in online just need to make sure if this is authentic. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4850961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850972


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum! 
I'd say it's authentic (and sooo pretty!), but please wait for Elliespurse's reply.


----------



## anastasia.forgetmenot

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum!
> I'd say it's authentic (and sooo pretty!), but please wait for Elliespurse's reply.


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

anastasia.forgetmenot said:


> Hi!
> Could someone please help me to check this bag.
> I’m going to buy in online just need to make sure if this is authentic. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4850961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850972


Hi, it's a partly new style but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## anastasia.forgetmenot

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's a partly new style but everything looks ok so I'd say it's authentic.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

anastasia.forgetmenot said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## sacsamain

Could someone help advise me if this bags appears authentic?

Item: Italian Authentic Proenza Schouler black leather PS1 cross body pouch
Listing number: 223981041949
Seller: jonblaze1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Italian-Au...her-PS1-Cross-Body-Pouch-Handbag/223981041949

Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> Could someone help advise me if this bags appears authentic?
> 
> Item: Italian Authentic Proenza Schouler black leather PS1 cross body pouch
> Listing number: 223981041949
> Seller: jonblaze1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Italian-Au...her-PS1-Cross-Body-Pouch-Handbag/223981041949
> 
> Thank you!


Hi & welcome!
That Pouch is authentic.  I have one, and it's surprisingly roomy for a small bag.


----------



## sacsamain

Thank you so much! I have been wanting a Proenza Schouler for many years, but usually find other ways to spend my limited disposable income, such as traveling. Since I’m not traveling these days, I’m thinking about taking a leap to finally get one of these beautiful bags. I’ve spent no small amount of time studying the different styles, and while I was pretty set on a PS1 medium at first, now I’m drawn to the pouch. I love crossbody bags and feel as if I would get more use out of one as opposed to a shoulder bag. I intend this to be my everyday bag. I know the pouch is not made anymore. I’m curious what years they were made, if anyone can tell me? Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> Thank you so much! I have been wanting a Proenza Schouler for many years, but usually find other ways to spend my limited disposable income, such as traveling. Since I’m not traveling these days, I’m thinking about taking a leap to finally get one of these beautiful bags. I’ve spent no small amount of time studying the different styles, and while I was pretty set on a PS1 medium at first, now I’m drawn to the pouch. I love crossbody bags and feel as if I would get more use out of one as opposed to a shoulder bag. I intend this to be my everyday bag. I know the pouch is not made anymore. I’m curious what years they were made, if anyone can tell me? Thanks again for your expertise!


Elliespurse may have more info on the subject, but according to this article https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schoulers-ps1-pouch-crossbody-now-available/, the Pouch was first introduced for Fall/Winter 2010. The bag you're looking to buy was made for Fall/Winter 2013 or later. I'm not sure what year was its last, though.


----------



## sacsamain

I have another request for authentication:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Med woodgrain detail
Listing number: 254727057052
Seller: kae529
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...057052?hash=item3b4eea6e9c:g:wRgAAOSwbVNfaqqW

If it’s authentic, I’m wondering about this bag’s age. It has no back outside zipper.
Thank you!


----------



## sacsamain

...and another

Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Satchel
Listing number: 174445970065
Seller: irenarova1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sc...970065?hash=item289dca4291:g:3JgAAOSwHxZfaRMe

Thanks for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> ...and another
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Ps1 Satchel
> Listing number: 174445970065
> Seller: irenarova1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/proenza-sc...970065?hash=item289dca4291:g:3JgAAOSwHxZfaRMe
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Not nearly enough photos to be sure, and the only photo of the tag inside is blurred. It might be authentic. The strap has been replaced, though, - note the bulky hardware.


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> I have another request for authentication:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Med woodgrain detail
> Listing number: 254727057052
> Seller: kae529
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...057052?hash=item3b4eea6e9c:g:wRgAAOSwbVNfaqqW
> 
> If it’s authentic, I’m wondering about this bag’s age. It has no back outside zipper.
> Thank you!


It's authentic. 

This is a seasonal bag, I believe it's called the Double-Sided PS1. It has woodgrain detail on the hangtag, the studs, and the area around the clasp... Don't know the proper name for it, sorry  The lack of the back pocket is consistent with this style. 

It was made somewhere in FW 2013 or later.


----------



## sacsamain

Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## Angsumalin

Hello,
Could you please tell me this PS11 mini classic Dahlia is authentic? I buy from local re-seller. 
No cloth-tag in the zip pocket. No serial plastic card.
The hang paper tag is Dahlia should be silver hardware (from the PS official website the link below)
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
. https://www.proenzaschouler.com/th/shopping/ps11-mini-classic-13947964.

But the bag is Gold Hardware--may be Red plum color--old season.








						Proenza Schouler Red Plum PS11 Mini Classic
					

Shop Proenza Schouler Red Plum PS11 Mini Classic at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.




					www.proenzaschouler.com
				




Thank you very much.


----------



## IntheOcean

Angsumalin said:


> Hello,
> Could you please tell me this PS11 mini classic Dahlia is authentic? I buy from local re-seller.
> No cloth-tag in the zip pocket. No serial plastic card.
> The hang paper tag is Dahlia should be silver hardware (from the PS official website the link below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870355
> View attachment 4870356
> View attachment 4870357
> View attachment 4870358
> View attachment 4870359
> View attachment 4870360
> View attachment 4870361
> View attachment 4870362
> View attachment 4870368
> View attachment 4870369
> View attachment 4870370
> View attachment 4870371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . https://www.proenzaschouler.com/th/shopping/ps11-mini-classic-13947964.
> 
> But the bag is Gold Hardware--may be Red plum color--old season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Red Plum PS11 Mini Classic
> 
> 
> Shop Proenza Schouler Red Plum PS11 Mini Classic at ProenzaSchouler.com. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proenzaschouler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hello & welcome to tPF!
The bag looks authentic to me, but the PS11 is not my frontier, so please wait for @Elliespurse's reply.


----------



## Angsumalin

*IntheOcean Thank you for your reply.*


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hey guys! Haven't been on tpf awhile since I went off bags for a bit (ha ha!!) but now that I've started working in an office full-time I've been looking at bags I could throw my laptop in and just schlep around on the bike to work...and I got drawn into the PS world 

I bought this PS1 from a local seller on an app called KleiderKreisel (in Germany). I thought it was a Medium at first but doing some more research into the size it looks like it's an Extra Large but missing the detachable shoulder strap. Seller says her mum bought it back in the day so maybe it's an older version?

Item name: PS1 Extra Large in Black Suede with Brass HW

Comments: It feels nice and weighty, and good quality, but from looking at other pictures of the XL and other people's authentication pictures I'm a little bit worried about the alignment of the PS stamp on the leather tag behind the zip as it sits so far up, as well as the other stamp being kinda faint.

The shoulder strap is also concerning as it's non-removable (held with rivets) and I'm not seeing this style of shoulder strap on the other bags on here. I understand XL usually comes with two straps. It doesn't bother me that the detachable one is gone as this is a good shoulder drop length for me.

I'm also concerned about the lack of swirly pattern (?) on the inside fabric, it's just a plain black lining with no patterns, as well as I can't find the white cloth tags inside the bag and metal Proenza Schouler tag on the outside of the bag that everyone else seems to have.

But then again X-Large seems to be a much rarer style than the Medium so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just an older version of the XL... :| didnt come with dustbag.

Thanks so much in advance guys! Happy to be back amongst my purse comrades again


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

More photos here... 














Sorry for the flood, thought more photos would be better than less


----------



## IntheOcean

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> More photos here...
> 
> View attachment 4880523
> View attachment 4880524
> View attachment 4880525
> View attachment 4880528
> View attachment 4880530
> View attachment 4880533
> View attachment 4880534
> View attachment 4880537
> View attachment 4880538
> View attachment 4880539
> View attachment 4880541
> 
> 
> Sorry for the flood, thought more photos would be better than less


Welcome back to the Purse Forum 

This is a weird one! The seam on the bottom of the tag inside the pocket suggests it's an early model. Some of the features are correct, while others are completely not what I'd expect to see on a PS1. 

My best guess would be: this is a prototype or a one-off promotional item or something like that. The detachable strap isn't gone, it's never been there in the first place - see the rings are only big enough to house one strap? The regular XL model would have elongated two-part rings. I would say the hangtag is also not missing, but simply wasn't there when the original owner got the bag. 

However, all that is legit only if @Elliespurse deems the bag authentic. She's been doing this far longer than I have!


----------



## Elliespurse

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hey guys! Haven't been on tpf awhile since I went off bags for a bit (ha ha!!) but now that I've started working in an office full-time I've been looking at bags I could throw my laptop in and just schlep around on the bike to work...and I got drawn into the PS world
> 
> I bought this PS1 from a local seller on an app called KleiderKreisel (in Germany). I thought it was a Medium at first but doing some more research into the size it looks like it's an Extra Large but missing the detachable shoulder strap. Seller says her mum bought it back in the day so maybe it's an older version?
> 
> Item name: PS1 Extra Large in Black Suede with Brass HW
> 
> Comments: It feels nice and weighty, and good quality, but from looking at other pictures of the XL and other people's authentication pictures I'm a little bit worried about the alignment of the PS stamp on the leather tag behind the zip as it sits so far up, as well as the other stamp being kinda faint.
> 
> The shoulder strap is also concerning as it's non-removable (held with rivets) and I'm not seeing this style of shoulder strap on the other bags on here. I understand XL usually comes with two straps. It doesn't bother me that the detachable one is gone as this is a good shoulder drop length for me.
> 
> I'm also concerned about the lack of swirly pattern (?) on the inside fabric, it's just a plain black lining with no patterns, as well as I can't find the white cloth tags inside the bag and metal Proenza Schouler tag on the outside of the bag that everyone else seems to have.
> 
> But then again X-Large seems to be a much rarer style than the Medium so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just an older version of the XL... :| didnt come with dustbag.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance guys! Happy to be back amongst my purse comrades again
> View attachment 4880504
> View attachment 4880505
> View attachment 4880507
> View attachment 4880508
> View attachment 4880510
> View attachment 4880511
> View attachment 4880512
> View attachment 4880513
> View attachment 4880514
> View attachment 4880515
> View attachment 4880517





hotcrossbiscuit said:


> More photos here...
> 
> View attachment 4880523
> View attachment 4880524
> View attachment 4880525
> View attachment 4880528
> View attachment 4880530
> View attachment 4880533
> View attachment 4880534
> View attachment 4880537
> View attachment 4880538
> View attachment 4880539
> View attachment 4880541
> 
> 
> Sorry for the flood, thought more photos would be better than less


Hi, too many things differ from a real PS1, lining and hw etc. It could be an early fake.
Thanks @IntheOcean


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, too many things differ from a real PS1, lining and hw etc. It could be an early fake.
> Thanks @IntheOcean



Thanks so much @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse. If I hadn't bought it already I would have stayed away from it ‍♂️ PS even had a sample sale earlier this year, should have hopped on the train then rather than have to deal with all this returning etc. now 

What would you guys recommend I do now? I paid via Paypal G&S so I could open a claim, would stating the difference in lining, shoulder strap and hardware be enough for me to justify that it's a fake? Thank you again!


----------



## br3wx

Dear @Elliespurse @IntheOcean

Can you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag that I just bought off fashionphile?

Item: Proenza Schouler Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Black
Listing number: 571903
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-black-571903
Comments: Been hunting down for my very first PS1 medium (black or midnight blue), but had been unsuccessful in my bids. This popped up on fashionphile and I couldn't wait and literally just bought the bag! I live in Asia and with the pandemic going on -I think I would only be receiving the bag a month later (or more!) Can you please help me to authenticate the bag?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

br3wx said:


> Dear @Elliespurse @IntheOcean
> 
> Can you please kindly please help me to authenticate this bag that I just bought off fashionphile?
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Black
> Listing number: 571903
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-black-571903
> Comments: Been hunting down for my very first PS1 medium (black or midnight blue), but had been unsuccessful in my bids. This popped up on fashionphile and I couldn't wait and literally just bought the bag! I live in Asia and with the pandemic going on -I think I would only be receiving the bag a month later (or more!) Can you please help me to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
Congrats!


----------



## br3wx

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> Congrats!



Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Bunnyluv9

Hi,
I'm thinking of buying this PS1 mini on Poshmark








						Proenza schouler mini ps1
					

Shop kensiesmom86's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gorgeous cognac color Has oxidized over time on strap and bag as shown which makes it even more beautiful Normal wear on the outside but free of any major stains, rips etc As you...




					poshmark.com
				



Is this authentic?
Would appreciate any advice and expertise.
Thanks.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bunnyluv9 said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of buying this PS1 mini on Poshmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza schouler mini ps1
> 
> 
> Shop kensiesmom86's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gorgeous cognac color Has oxidized over time on strap and bag as shown which makes it even more beautiful Normal wear on the outside but free of any major stains, rips etc As you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?
> Would appreciate any advice and expertise.
> Thanks.


Hi and welcome! 

Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I believe this is authentic. It's not a Mini, though. It's a Pouch. Quite roomier, with a very long strap that is usually shortened by tying a knot. It's at least 7 years old, but seems to be in pretty good condition. Beautiful color, too.


----------



## Bunnyluv9

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I believe this is authentic. It's not a Mini, though. It's a Pouch. Quite roomier, with a very long strap that is usually shortened by tying a knot. It's at least 7 years old, but seems to be in pretty good condition. Beautiful color, too.


Thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Bunnyluv9 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hello I purchased this bag from The real real and would like it authenticated. I appreciate your time and opinion.


----------



## IntheOcean

bagsforeverand said:


> Hello I purchased this bag from The real real and would like it authenticated. I appreciate your time and opinion.


Hello. I believe it's authentic. @Elliespurse? Really lovely color, too.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bagsforeverand

IntheOcean said:


> Hello. I believe it's authentic. @Elliespurse? Really lovely color, too.
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Yay! Happy dance! Thank you so much for the quick reply and for taking the time to look at my bag.
Have a great and safe Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bagsforeverand

IntheOcean said:


> Hello. I believe it's authentic. @Elliespurse? Really lovely color, too.
> Happy Thanksgiving!


I love how light the bag is and will use it as an everyday bag. I too love the neutral color and its in great condition but i wonder why these bags curl up on the corners.  Is it because of the leather?


----------



## IntheOcean

bagsforeverand said:


> I love how light the bag is and will use it as an everyday bag. I too love the neutral color and its in great condition but i wonder why these bags curl up on the corners.  Is it because of the leather?


Yep, it's the leather and the design of the bag. The curling will only get more prominent with use. I suppose it just comes down to whether it's something that would bother you. I don't mind it.  I hope you'll love wearing the bag and the curling won't come in the way of that!


----------



## bagsforeverand

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, it's the leather and the design of the bag. The curling will only get more prominent with use. I suppose it just comes down to whether it's something that would bother you. I don't mind it.  I hope you'll love wearing the bag and the curling won't come in the way of that!


No its not bothering me at all. I love wearing it as an everyday bag. I did noticed the newer bags do not curl as much. The newer bags are they different leather type?


----------



## IntheOcean

bagsforeverand said:


> No its not bothering me at all. I love wearing it as an everyday bag. I did noticed the newer bags do not curl as much. The newer bags are they different leather type?


I think I read here on the forum that bags made of calfskin curl a bit less than those made of lambskin. Also, the PS1+ model doesn't curl as much, too. But basically, all the PS1 bags tend to really soften up with use, regardless of the type of leather they're made from.


----------



## ezaro

Hello, just bought this PS1 tiny from Vestiaire Collective and would appreciate it if you could help me with authentication. What troubled me was that the serial number on the card did I not match to the one on the receipt, and that the QR code doesn’t refer to a valid site.

addr: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-tiny-proenza-schouler-handbag-13060778.shtml

I attach some more photos of the bag’s tags and receipt.

thank you very much in advance!
Elen


----------



## Elliespurse

ezaro said:


> Hello, just bought this PS1 tiny from Vestiaire Collective and would appreciate it if you could help me with authentication. What troubled me was that the serial number on the card did I not match to the one on the receipt, and that the QR code doesn’t refer to a valid site.
> 
> addr: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-tiny-proenza-schouler-handbag-13060778.shtml
> 
> I attach some more photos of the bag’s tags and receipt.
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> Elen


Hi, everything looks ok to me but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
The numbers are usually different on the card and cloth tag so this is normal.


----------



## ezaro

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok to me but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
> The numbers are usually different on the card and cloth tag so this is normal.


Thank you so much!


----------



## faloulou

Hi there!

Hope you're all keeping well. I've just discovered this forum - it's magic!! You guys are angels! 

I've been lusting after a PS11 and found this one for a good price. There isn't a "made in italy" stamp or tag, but I think it looks pretty good from where I've compared to similar models on re-sale sites other than the first pic where you can't tell on the quality of leather.

Your thoughts would be massively appreciated


----------



## faloulou

I just got sent this as well. It looks quite real to me, however your confirmation would be much appreciated


----------



## IntheOcean

ezaro said:


> Hello, just bought this PS1 tiny from Vestiaire Collective and would appreciate it if you could help me with authentication. What troubled me was that the serial number on the card did I not match to the one on the receipt, and that the QR code doesn’t refer to a valid site.
> 
> addr: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-tiny-proenza-schouler-handbag-13060778.shtml
> 
> I attach some more photos of the bag’s tags and receipt.
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> Elen


Looks good to me as well. Congrats on your new PS and welcome to tPF


----------



## IntheOcean

faloulou said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well. I've just discovered this forum - it's magic!! You guys are angels!
> 
> I've been lusting after a PS11 and found this one for a good price. There isn't a "made in italy" stamp or tag, but I think it looks pretty good from where I've compared to similar models on re-sale sites other than the first pic where you can't tell on the quality of leather.
> 
> Your thoughts would be massively appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4923042
> View attachment 4923041
> View attachment 4923044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923043
> View attachment 4923045
> View attachment 4923046
> View attachment 4923050


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum! I'd say it's probably OK, but the PS11 is not my forte, to please wait for @Elliespurse to comment. Also, could you please provide the link to the listing?

 ETA: check inside the bag, under the zipper. The 'Made in Italy' stamp should be there.


----------



## Elliespurse

faloulou said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well. I've just discovered this forum - it's magic!! You guys are angels!
> 
> I've been lusting after a PS11 and found this one for a good price. There isn't a "made in italy" stamp or tag, but I think it looks pretty good from where I've compared to similar models on re-sale sites other than the first pic where you can't tell on the quality of leather.
> 
> Your thoughts would be massively appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4923042
> View attachment 4923041
> View attachment 4923044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923043
> View attachment 4923045
> View attachment 4923046
> View attachment 4923050





faloulou said:


> I just got sent this as well. It looks quite real to me, however your confirmation would be much appreciated


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## faloulou

Awesome. Thanks so much to you both!


----------



## ezaro

IntheOcean said:


> Looks good to me as well. Congrats on your new PS and welcome to tPF


Thank you so much! I was worried because the bag wasn’t tested by the team of VC, but was sent directly to me by the seller.
Many thanks again!


----------



## Von03

Hi there, I just bought a ps1 from eBay and I was wondering if you thought it appeared authentic. I’m nervous and have been scouring all kinds of images and info about these bags. I just really hope it’s authentic but I did pay with PayPal.
thanks for your help. I don’t have the bag in my possession yet, so all I have is info/pics from the listing.








						Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## IntheOcean

Von03 said:


> Hi there, I just bought a ps1 from eBay and I was wondering if you thought it appeared authentic. I’m nervous and have been scouring all kinds of images and info about these bags. I just really hope it’s authentic but I did pay with PayPal.
> thanks for your help. I don’t have the bag in my possession yet, so all I have is info/pics from the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Hi  Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I'm confident it's authentic. Congrats on your PS1!

Seems to be in pretty good condition, too. This is one of the earlier PS1 models that had really beautiful black hardware. Unfortunately, that hardware's quite prone to chipping (you can see it on the back zipperpull) and so it was changed to gunmetal later on.


----------



## Elliespurse

Von03 said:


> Hi there, I just bought a ps1 from eBay and I was wondering if you thought it appeared authentic. I’m nervous and have been scouring all kinds of images and info about these bags. I just really hope it’s authentic but I did pay with PayPal.
> thanks for your help. I don’t have the bag in my possession yet, so all I have is info/pics from the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium In Black/ Black Hardware at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I'm confident it's authentic. Congrats on your PS1!
> 
> Seems to be in pretty good condition, too. This is one of the earlier PS1 models that had really beautiful black hardware. Unfortunately, that hardware's quite prone to chipping (you can see it on the back zipperpull) and so it was changed to gunmetal later on.


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## Von03

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I'm confident it's authentic. Congrats on your PS1!
> 
> Seems to be in pretty good condition, too. This is one of the earlier PS1 models that had really beautiful black hardware. Unfortunately, that hardware's quite prone to chipping (you can see it on the back zipperpull) and so it was changed to gunmetal later on.


Thank you so very much, I appreciate all your help and fast response.


----------



## Von03

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.
> Congrats on your PS1


Thank you, Ellie!! You are amazing and so helpful to all of us!! We greatly appreciate you. This is my first PS bag, I’m looking forward to receiving it now.


----------



## elliecc

Hi, I love the pouch style and found the following two on ebay and vestiaire collective. I'd appreciate it if you could help authenticate these:

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Navy
Listing number: 224287481401
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenz...481401?hash=item3438935e39:g:6SkAAOSwyoNf4BTo

Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Lipstick
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-11622571.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

elliecc said:


> Hi, I love the pouch style and found the following two on ebay and vestiaire collective. I'd appreciate it if you could help authenticate these:
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Navy
> Listing number: 224287481401
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Proenz...481401?hash=item3438935e39:g:6SkAAOSwyoNf4BTo
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch Lipstick
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-11622571.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum! 
Both are authentic. The blue one is newer, though; it was made either in or sometime after Fall/Winter 2013, can't be more specific than that since the color Midnight is one of the three permanent colors, along with Black and Smoke. The red one is Fall/Winter 2012. They're basically the same, the few differences would be the lining and the font of the logo. Both bags are made of lambskin.


----------



## elliecc

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum!
> Both are authentic. The blue one is newer, though; it was made either in or sometime after Fall/Winter 2013, can't be more specific than that since the color Midnight is one of the three permanent colors, along with Black and Smoke. The red one is Fall/Winter 2012. They're basically the same, the few differences would be the lining and the font of the logo. Both bags are made of lambskin.


Thank you for authenticating and all the information! Now the hard part is deciding which one


----------



## IntheOcean

elliecc said:


> Thank you for authenticating and all the information! Now the hard part is deciding which one


They're both really lovely, although personally, the one in Lipstick would be my favorite out of the two  But that's just personal preference.


----------



## elliecc

IntheOcean said:


> They're both really lovely, although personally, the one in Lipstick would be my favorite out of the two  But that's just personal preference.


Yes, the lipstick color is so striking! I think that's the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## pursedeprived

Hi I was wondering if this is authentic? Been wanting a PS1 for a long time.

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
Item Number: 393070997226









						Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Leather  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## IntheOcean

pursedeprived said:


> Hi I was wondering if this is authentic? Been wanting a PS1 for a long time.
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Black
> Item Number: 393070997226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proenza Schouler Medium PS1 - Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Hi  It _could_ be authentic, but the pictures leave a lot to be desired. We would need better pics of the logos, the hangtag, the hardware on the strap, the clasp. I don't see anything wrong in the pictures the seller did provide, though. Also, this isn't a PS1 but a PS1+. It's more structured, has a divided center compartment, different lining. Overall, the PS1+ has a more minimalistic vibe than the regular PS1.

Please note that the seller is newly registered and has zero feedback. I'm not saying it's definitely a bait-and-switch or some other scam, no. But proceed with caution. Ask for more photos of the bag, and if the seller provides them and they are of the same bag that's in the listing, then I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## pursedeprived

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  It _could_ be authentic, but the pictures leave a lot to be desired. We would need better pics of the logos, the hangtag, the hardware on the strap, the clasp. I don't see anything wrong in the pictures the seller did provide, though. Also, this isn't a PS1 but a PS1+. It's more structured, has a divided center compartment, different lining. Overall, the PS1+ has a more minimalistic vibe than the regular PS1.
> 
> Please note that the seller is newly registered and has zero feedback. I'm not saying it's definitely a bait-and-switch or some other scam, no. But proceed with caution. Ask for more photos of the bag, and if the seller provides them and they are of the same bag that's in the listing, then I'd say you're good to go.




Ok will look into it more. Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

Hello! I would greatly appreciate assistance in confirming the authenticity of this PS1 pochette I purchased from Poshmark: https://posh.mk/yH00gBYXadb


----------



## IntheOcean

wannaprada said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate assistance in confirming the authenticity of this PS1 pochette I purchased from Poshmark: https://posh.mk/yH00gBYXadb
> View attachment 4962753
> View attachment 4962754
> View attachment 4962755
> View attachment 4962756
> View attachment 4962757
> View attachment 4962758
> View attachment 4962759
> View attachment 4962760
> View attachment 4962761
> View attachment 4962762


Hi! Thank you for providing such good pictures. I'd say it's authentic. Hopefully, @Elliespurse will confirm. 

I think the color is Sunshine, which would make it a S/S 2013 clutch. I own a Pouch in that same color  But it was definitely made in 2013 or earlier. Seems to be in very good condition, though!


----------



## wannaprada

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Thank you for providing such good pictures. I'd say it's authentic. Hopefully, @Elliespurse will confirm.
> 
> I think the color is Sunshine, which would make it a S/S 2013 clutch. I own a Pouch in that same color  But it was definitely made in 2013 or earlier. Seems to be in very good condition, though!


Thank you so much and yes, it is in really good condition! Fingers crossed @Elliespurse confirms!


----------



## IntheOcean

wannaprada said:


> Thank you so much and yes, it is in really good condition! Fingers crossed @Elliespurse confirms!


You're welcome, enjoy your new Pochette!


----------



## Elliespurse

wannaprada said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate assistance in confirming the authenticity of this PS1 pochette I purchased from Poshmark: https://posh.mk/yH00gBYXadb
> View attachment 4962753
> View attachment 4962754
> View attachment 4962755
> View attachment 4962756
> View attachment 4962757
> View attachment 4962758
> View attachment 4962759
> View attachment 4962760
> View attachment 4962761
> View attachment 4962762





IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Thank you for providing such good pictures. I'd say it's authentic. Hopefully, @Elliespurse will confirm.
> 
> I think the color is Sunshine, which would make it a S/S 2013 clutch. I own a Pouch in that same color  But it was definitely made in 2013 or earlier. Seems to be in very good condition, though!





wannaprada said:


> Thank you so much and yes, it is in really good condition! Fingers crossed @Elliespurse confirms!


Hi, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your Pochette!


----------



## EL16

Hello IntheOcean & Elliespurse,
Can you please help me to authenticate this Green PS1 bag,
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hello IntheOcean & Elliespurse,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Green PS1 bag,
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968779
> View attachment 4968780
> View attachment 4968778
> View attachment 4968777
> View attachment 4968776
> View attachment 4968775
> View attachment 4968773
> View attachment 4968772
> View attachment 4968769
> View attachment 4968781


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean too.
It's a Kelly Green PS1 from spring/summer 2011.


----------



## IntheOcean

I agree with Ellie, it's authentic! And really pretty.   


EL16 said:


> Hello IntheOcean & Elliespurse,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Green PS1 bag,
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968779
> View attachment 4968780
> View attachment 4968778
> View attachment 4968777
> View attachment 4968776
> View attachment 4968775
> View attachment 4968773
> View attachment 4968772
> View attachment 4968769
> View attachment 4968781


----------



## EL16

Thank you so much IntheOcean & Elliespurse for the reply 


IntheOcean said:


> I agree with Ellie, it's authentic! And really pretty.


----------



## ccpim68

Hi, Could you please help me to authenticate this PS11 mini bag?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

ccpim68 said:


> Hi, Could you please help me to authenticate this PS11 mini bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977092
> View attachment 4977093
> View attachment 4977094
> View attachment 4977095
> View attachment 4977096
> View attachment 4977097


Hi, it's authentic.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ccpim68

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you very much


----------



## elle_ecole

Hi ladies, may i check if this is authentic pls? Thanks in adv!

Item: PS1 Tiny black
Link: https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Black-Tweed-Bag/133643767918?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=f911bb6388ab430caf788cc276c8aa2b&bu=43302514214&segname=11051&crd=20210201180928&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.sg%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F133643767918&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=60bc739f1770a9dbe6852954fff9416b&ul_noapp=true&pageci=7e206e96-75c8-4fa9-a000-0447b7899142
Comments: -


----------



## IntheOcean

elle_ecole said:


> Hi ladies, may i check if this is authentic pls? Thanks in adv!
> 
> Item: PS1 Tiny black
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Black-Tweed-Bag/133643767918?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=f911bb6388ab430caf788cc276c8aa2b&bu=43302514214&segname=11051&crd=20210201180928&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.sg%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F133643767918&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=60bc739f1770a9dbe6852954fff9416b&ul_noapp=true&pageci=7e206e96-75c8-4fa9-a000-0447b7899142
> Comments: -
> 
> View attachment 4977466
> View attachment 4977462
> View attachment 4977463
> View attachment 4977464
> View attachment 4977465
> View attachment 4977466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977468


Hi  I'd say it's authentic. And very pretty! Wait for Elliespurse to comment, though.


----------



## Elliespurse

elle_ecole said:


> Hi ladies, may i check if this is authentic pls? Thanks in adv!
> 
> Item: PS1 Tiny black
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Tiny-Black-Tweed-Bag/133643767918?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=f911bb6388ab430caf788cc276c8aa2b&bu=43302514214&segname=11051&crd=20210201180928&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.sg%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F133643767918&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=60bc739f1770a9dbe6852954fff9416b&ul_noapp=true&pageci=7e206e96-75c8-4fa9-a000-0447b7899142
> Comments: -
> 
> View attachment 4977466
> View attachment 4977462
> View attachment 4977463
> View attachment 4977464
> View attachment 4977465
> View attachment 4977466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977468





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I'd say it's authentic. And very pretty! Wait for Elliespurse to comment, though.


Hi, it's authentic. Thanks @IntheOcean


----------



## elle_ecole

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. Thanks @IntheOcean


Thanks! @Elliespurse , @IntheOcean


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Does this look authentic to you?  Thanks in advance!

Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Satchel Handle Leather Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue 
Listing number:  324470239530 
Seller:  fionaus 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does this look authentic to you?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Satchel Handle Leather Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
> Listing number:  324470239530
> Seller:  fionaus
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Handle-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Peacock-Blue/324470239530?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


Hi  It's authentic. It's from 2012 and the color is Peacock, as per the tag.


----------



## Elliespurse

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does this look authentic to you?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 Medium Satchel Handle Leather Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
> Listing number:  324470239530
> Seller:  fionaus
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Medium-Satchel-Handle-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Peacock-Blue/324470239530?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's authentic.


----------



## Bela0822

Hi I wanna ask, Is this Proenza bag authentic? No serial number in this bag, thankyou


----------



## IntheOcean

Bela0822 said:


> Hi I wanna ask, Is this Proenza bag authentic? No serial number in this bag, thankyou


Hello  That bag is fake. 
Is it yours or is it listed for sale somewhere?


----------



## Bela0822

IntheOcean said:


> Hello  That bag is fake.
> Is it yours or is it listed for sale somewhere?


Hi, I think I have been scammed on carrousel, I'm in Indonesia, the owner said it's authentic, may I know which one on the detail show that this is a fake bag? So I can be more aware on purchasing another Proenza bag, thank-you so much for the information


----------



## IntheOcean

Bela0822 said:


> Hi, I think I have been scammed on carrousel, I'm in Indonesia, the owner said it's authentic, may I know which one on the detail show that this is a fake bag? So I can be more aware on purchasing another Proenza bag, thank-you so much for the information


Check your country's laws on counterfeit merchandise - in many places, it's illegal to sell fakes. Also, if the payment was handled by Carousell, that might also help. If you paid by credit card, you can do a chargeback, as a last resort. You were scammed indeed and are within your right to demand full refund. 

This is a very poorly counterfeited bag. Everything is wrong, literally. Font, hardware, lining, tag, leather, etc.


----------



## mika5588

Hi Girls,

Bought this Extra Large ps1 4 years ago from a secondhand marketplace,  can u help me authenticate this bag?













Thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

mika5588 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Bought this Extra Large ps1 4 years ago from a secondhand marketplace,  can u help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4983690
> View attachment 4983691
> View attachment 4983692
> View attachment 4983693
> View attachment 4983695
> View attachment 4983696
> View attachment 4983703
> View attachment 4983704
> View attachment 4983705
> View attachment 4983706
> 
> 
> Thank you


Hi & welcome!  It's authentic. It's from 2010 or so, lambskin, and the color is Smoke. May I ask, is there a protective film on the hangtag?


----------



## mika5588

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome!  It's authentic. It's from 2010 or so, lambskin, and the color is Smoke. May I ask, is there a protective film on the hangtag?


 yes it's still there hahaha , thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

mika5588 said:


> yes it's still there hahaha , thank you


Gorgeous bag! 
If you're worried the metal will get scratched up - I doubt it. But it sure would look a lot prettier without the bubbling.


----------



## mika5588

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> If you're worried the metal will get scratched up - I doubt it. But it sure would look a lot prettier without the bubbling.


Thanks! ahh oke


----------



## Kitty Silver

Hey, I would like to know if this PS1 is authentic  I am Wondering about the lining colour, also the double strap.


----------



## IntheOcean

SDDQT said:


> Hey, I would like to know if this PS1 is authentic  I am Wondering about the lining colour, also the double strap.
> 
> View attachment 4983905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983916


Hi  That bag is very, very fake. Stay away.

The Extra Large came with two straps. The color of the lining is OK for some of the PS1 bags.


----------



## Kitty Silver

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  That bag is very, very fake. Stay away.
> 
> The Extra Large came with two straps. The color of the lining is OK for some of the PS1 bags.


 
Great thanks  , how do you see that?


----------



## IntheOcean

SDDQT said:


> Great thanks  , how do you see that?


Just practice  But that one was very easy, as the counterfeiters got pretty much everything wrong. 

(Twice today, huh!)


----------



## belle_91

Item Name (if you know it):  *Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Red *
Link (if available):  https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-red-598444
Seller: fashionphile
Comments: The lining doesn't match what i've seen on other proenza schouler bags so I'm curious, otherwise to my untrained eye it looks good!

---------------- I've also already purchased the purse below from fashionphile but wouldn't mind a 2nd opinion before I cut off the tags -----------------------------------
Item Name : *Metallic Lambskin PS1 Tiny Satchel Silver *
link : https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-metallic-lambskin-ps1-tiny-satchel-silver-641190
seller: fashionphile


----------



## IntheOcean

belle_91 said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  *Lambskin Medium PS1 Satchel Red *
> Link (if available):  https://www.fashionphile.com/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-red-598444
> Seller: fashionphile
> Comments: The lining doesn't match what i've seen on other proenza schouler bags so I'm curious, otherwise to my untrained eye it looks good!


I believe this is authentic, hopefully, Elliespurse agrees.  The lining is perfectly fine, this bag was made before Fall/Winter 2013. The lining was different back then, and so was the font of the logo.


----------



## belle_91

IntheOcean said:


> I believe this is authentic, hopefully, Elliespurse agrees.  The lining is perfectly fine, this bag was made before Fall/Winter 2013. The lining was different back then, and so was the font of the logo.


 Wow you responded so fast that I edited it to add a second listing before I noticed! would you mind looking at that one as well?


----------



## IntheOcean

belle_91 said:


> Wow you responded so fast that I edited it to add a second listing before I noticed! would you mind looking at that one as well?


The PS1 Tiny seems authentic as well! (There's no picture of the hangtag, but apart from that, everything looks fine.) However, please be aware that metallic finishes tend to be quite delicate. We recently had one of the tPFers share her unfortunate story of a Proenza bag she rarely used. When she took it out of the closet, the metallic finish peeled off. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/disappointing-1st-experience-with-proenza.995910/post-34267033


----------



## belle_91

IntheOcean said:


> The PS1 Tiny seems authentic as well! (There's no picture of the hangtag, but apart from that, everything looks fine.) However, please be aware that metallic finishes tend to be quite delicate. We recently had one of the tPFers share her unfortunate story of a Proenza bag she rarely used. When she took it out of the closet, the metallic finish peeled off. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/disappointing-1st-experience-with-proenza.995910/post-34267033


Thank you for sharing, the leather on that bag does seem quite different in texture from the leather on this bag so maybe it won't have the same issues, but I'll consider returning because it does seem quite delicate.  It is very pretty though!


----------



## Elliespurse

belle_91 said:


> Wow you responded so fast that I edited it to add a second listing before I noticed! would you mind looking at that one as well?


Hi, yes the red PS1 is authentic. Thanks @IntheOcean 
I think it's a PS1 from Spring/Summer 2012 in Bright Red color, it has the old logo and lining.


----------



## babelfish

Hi ladies, could you please tell me if this one is authentic? Also, can you identify the year and the season? Thanks!








						Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
					

Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.




					dolap.com


----------



## IntheOcean

babelfish said:


> Hi ladies, could you please tell me if this one is authentic? Also, can you identify the year and the season? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolap.com


Hi  I believe it's authentic, wait for Elliespurse to confirm. Beautiful color, by the way! It's from Spring Summer 2013 or earlier. Here are all the colors through the seasons: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## Elliespurse

babelfish said:


> Hi ladies, could you please tell me if this one is authentic? Also, can you identify the year and the season? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolap.com


Hi, it's authentic.
It looks like a PS1 Pouch from spring/summer 2013 in Lagoon color.
Here's a thread on the Lagoon color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-my-first-ps-in-lagoon.876075/


----------



## babelfish

Thank you so much. I suspected it could be turquoise from SS2016 but wasn't sure. (Could it be that btw? Lighting can be tricky.)


----------



## Elliespurse

babelfish said:


> Thank you so much. I suspected it could be turquoise from SS2016 but wasn't sure. (Could it be that btw? Lighting can be tricky.)


This PS1 has the old lining and logo from spring/summer 2013 or earlier. Later PS1s have different lining & no logos.


----------



## babelfish

Elliespurse said:


> This PS1 has the old lining and logo from spring/summer 2013 or earlier. Later PS1s have different lining & no logos.


Nothing like a pro-eye  Many thanks!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
Please help me to authenticate the PS1 Medium  in Military green,
Thank you for any reply


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
> Please help me to authenticate the PS1 Medium  in Military green,
> Thank you for any reply


Like you said in the PM, the seller's missing photos of the hangtag and the clasp, and also the front of the leather tag and the hardware. But from the photos available, the bag looks authentic.  If I'm reading the tag correctly, it's from 2015. The color Military is one of the repeated colors, so having the tag definitely helps!


----------



## cathead87

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
> Please help me to authenticate the PS1 Medium  in Military green,
> Thank you for any reply


Did you or the seller purchase this bag from Fashionphile? Just curious,  since the pics came from one of their listings.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-medium-ps1-satchel-military-588023


----------



## arix3

Item Name (if you know it): PS11 Classic Bag
Link (if available): https://poshmark.ca/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Bag-6011c2c2706ac191a42bf227
Seller: xyx_closet
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

arix3 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): PS11 Classic Bag
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.ca/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS11-Mini-Classic-Bag-6011c2c2706ac191a42bf227
> Seller: xyx_closet
> Comments: Thank you in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## arix3

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


thank you so much!!


----------



## Lorr74

Hi im new on here and not a clue how to go about using it sorry!!! But I was wondering if anyone can help I just bought a proenza schouler  ps11  of ebay im not sure it's real as when I scan the QR code thats on the label that comes attached to the bag it comes up with no matches also with the plastic serial num card should it take me to the website or at least where it was purchased  hope so.eo e can help thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Lorr74 said:


> Hi im new on here and not a clue how to go about using it sorry!!! But I was wondering if anyone can help I just bought a proenza schouler  ps11  of ebay im not sure it's real as when I scan the QR code thats on the label that comes attached to the bag it comes up with no matches also with the plastic serial num card should it take me to the website or at least where it was purchased  hope so.eo e can help thanks


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. Post clear pictures of the bag you purchased here in this thread (don't post them as thumbnails, but as full-size pictures). Please include closeups of the cards, logos, and hardware.


----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74




----------



## Lorr74

Hi thanks in advance im not sure if iv done this right lol not the best with technology  if you need any more pics let me no thanks again


----------



## IntheOcean

Lorr74 said:


> View attachment 5018652


Wait for @Elliespurse to comment, but your PS11 looks fine to me  For future reference, you can post multiple images in one post (the forum allows up to 12, I believe).


----------



## Lorr74

Thanks I will wait for her to comment to and if she confirms it to be genuine that would be fab iv lost sleep over this


----------



## Elliespurse

Lorr74 said:


> Hi im new on here and not a clue how to go about using it sorry!!! But I was wondering if anyone can help I just bought a proenza schouler  ps11  of ebay im not sure it's real as when I scan the QR code thats on the label that comes attached to the bag it comes up with no matches also with the plastic serial num card should it take me to the website or at least where it was purchased  hope so.eo e can help thanks





Lorr74 said:


> View attachment 5018652





Lorr74 said:


> View attachment 5018658


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Lorr74

Thanks so much for taking the time out of your day to take a look.im very  happy


----------



## IntheOcean

Lorr74 said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time out of your day to take a look.im very  happy


Congrats on your new PS11  Stick around if you're into handbags, shoes, clothing, or jewelry! There's a lot of interesting discussions going on here on the forum.


----------



## Lorr74

I will do  bags are my love .again thanks so much what a relief lol


----------



## whiskyjens

Hi, please help me to check this PS11 bag. Is this authentic? The serial number tag isn't inside small zip but it has the leather serial number tag inside the bag. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

whiskyjens said:


> Hi, please help me to check this PS11 bag. Is this authentic? The serial number tag isn't inside small zip but it has the leather serial number tag inside the bag. Thank you.


Hi, this looks ok. It could be a newer PS11 because of the tag and Linosa leather PS11 usually have a plain lining.


----------



## whiskyjens

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok. It could be a newer PS11 because of the tag and Linosa leather PS11 usually have a plain lining.



thank you so much❤️


----------



## mellopan

Hi, I'd like your opinions on this tiny ps1 I purchased from yoox. 

Initially I never had any doubts about authenticity, but I suddenly noticed there is a code on the tag onside the pocket which seems like a serial number but it doesn't match the serial number written on the card. I did find some previous comments saying those two numbers aren't supposed to be the same, so what is the number on the tag inside the pocket?

Then, I scanned the QR code on the card and it had this address http://www.proenza.temera-imtrue.com/########## where the # signs are the serial number listed on the card. When I went to the link it redirected maybe 4 or 5 times before finally ending up at some health website. That was so sketchy and made me concerned 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Elliespurse

mellopan said:


> Hi, I'd like your opinions on this tiny ps1 I purchased from yoox.
> 
> Initially I never had any doubts about authenticity, but I suddenly noticed there is a code on the tag onside the pocket which seems like a serial number but it doesn't match the serial number written on the card. I did find some previous comments saying those two numbers aren't supposed to be the same, so what is the number on the tag inside the pocket?
> 
> Then, I scanned the QR code on the card and it had this address http://www.proenza.temera-imtrue.com/########## where the # signs are the serial number listed on the card. When I went to the link it redirected maybe 4 or 5 times before finally ending up at some health website. That was so sketchy and made me concerned
> 
> Thank you for any help!


Hi, yes the numbers are often not the same. The card is used by the store for return or repair and the cloth tag inside the bag could be removed. The QR code could be used by the store only, and you were redirected to a random site. I think the purpose of the card and cloth tag is to help identify the bag, when and where it was sold etc.


----------



## mellopan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes the numbers are often not the same. The card is used by the store for return or repair and the cloth tag inside the bag could be removed. The QR code could be used by the store only, and you were redirected to a random site. I think the purpose of the card and cloth tag is to help identify the bag, when and where it was sold etc.


May I ask if any of your QR codes link to a similar web address?


----------



## Elliespurse

mellopan said:


> May I ask if any of your QR codes link to a similar web address?


My PS1:s right now are older before the QR codes. You could ask about the QR code in the general threads.
Here's a thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-qr-code-leads-to.1032170/


----------



## mellopan

Elliespurse said:


> My PS1:s right now are older before the QR codes. You could ask about the QR code in the general threads.
> Here's a thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-qr-code-leads-to.1032170/


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

This is more a question on the color, rather than authenticity.  Do you have any idea what color this could be?  Could it be a Fleur de Lys because of the silver hardware?

Item Name (if you know it):  Leather PS1 Shoulder Bag
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...ler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9f3gc?position=6
Seller:  TheRealReal

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is more a question on the color, rather than authenticity.  Do you have any idea what color this could be?  Could it be a Fleur de Lys because of the silver hardware?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Leather PS1 Shoulder Bag
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...ler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9f3gc?position=6
> Seller:  TheRealReal
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, it's from around 2015 to 2019 and the color could be Raspberry, Orchid or Berry,
but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is more a question on the color, rather than authenticity.  Do you have any idea what color this could be?  Could it be a Fleur de Lys because of the silver hardware?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Leather PS1 Shoulder Bag
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...ler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9f3gc?position=6
> Seller:  TheRealReal
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure, but could it be this? https://www.purseblog.com/bag-deals/designer-bag-sales-november-13/ From 2015, if you click on the picture you'll see that the name is Berry.


----------



## dignatius

I suspect @IntheOcean is probably right and the closest match is Berry.  Thank you both for helping me narrow it down!


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> I suspect @IntheOcean is probably right and the closest match is Berry.  Thank you both for helping me narrow it down!


You're welcome  If it's indeed Berry, then it's from either Spring Summer 2014 or Spring Summer 2019. Here's the full list: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/


----------



## arix3

Item Name: PS1
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA...Saddle-TanDark-Camel-605c206a7ec30c406b40430a
Seller: myprelovedsale
Comments: Hello and thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

arix3 said:


> Item Name: PS1
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA...Saddle-TanDark-Camel-605c206a7ec30c406b40430a
> Seller: myprelovedsale
> Comments: Hello and thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5035302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035313


Hi, it's authentic.
it's from around 2011-2012.
but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

arix3 said:


> Item Name: PS1
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA...Saddle-TanDark-Camel-605c206a7ec30c406b40430a
> Seller: myprelovedsale
> Comments: Hello and thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5035302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035313


I agree, it's authentic!


----------



## sp8cialk

Item name: proenza schouler ps1 medium
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/proenza...sh=item548a346220:g:kwMAAOSwhnNfTtW4&LH_BIN=1
Seller:nicru_4433Feedback
Comment: Hi can you please help with authenticating this bag, thanks in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

sp8cialk said:


> Item name: proenza schouler ps1 medium
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/proenza-schouler-PS1-Medium-Dove-grey-Retail-2500/363095941664?hash=item548a346220:g:kwMAAOSwhnNfTtW4&LH_BIN=1
> Seller:nicru_4433Feedback
> Comment: Hi can you please help with authenticating this bag, thanks in advance!


Hi  Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I'm convinced this is authentic. The seller says this color is called Dove Grey (from Fall Winter 2020), but I don't think it is, here's Dove Grey and it's quite different and has silver hardware. I believe this bag is in the color Concrete Grey, from Fall Winter 2014.


----------



## Elliespurse

sp8cialk said:


> Item name: proenza schouler ps1 medium
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/proenza-schouler-PS1-Medium-Dove-grey-Retail-2500/363095941664?hash=item548a346220:g:kwMAAOSwhnNfTtW4&LH_BIN=1
> Seller:nicru_4433Feedback
> Comment: Hi can you please help with authenticating this bag, thanks in advance!


Hi, it's authentic.

Thanks @IntheOcean


----------



## sp8cialk

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Wait for Elliespurse to confirm, but I'm convinced this is authentic. The seller says this color is called Dove Grey (from Fall Winter 2020), but I don't think it is, here's Dove Grey and it's quite different and has silver hardware. I believe this bag is in the color Concrete Grey, from Fall Winter 2014.


Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## sp8cialk

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks @IntheOcean


Thank you!! Much appreciated!


----------



## arix3

IntheOcean said:


> I agree, it's authentic!


Thank you both!!


----------



## Glamour Doll

Hi there

Im hoping to buy my first Ps11 mini and wondering if this one is authentic. Thank you so much Xx


Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini python shoulder bag! Excellent Condition UK!
Listing number: 294053273527
Seller: sengyoku
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...-/294053273527?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
Comments: Appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## Glamour Doll

Also this one please ❤️


Item: Proenza Schouler Classic PS11 Beige Bag - Excellent Condition Used
Listing number: 274737670829
Seller: cwan1991
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...-/274737670829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Glamour Doll said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im hoping to buy my first Ps11 mini and wondering if this one is authentic. Thank you so much Xx
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler PS11 mini python shoulder bag! Excellent Condition UK!
> Listing number: 294053273527
> Seller: sengyoku
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...-/294053273527?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comments: Appreciate your help, thanks!


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

Glamour Doll said:


> Also this one please ❤
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Classic PS11 Beige Bag - Excellent Condition Used
> Listing number: 274737670829
> Seller: cwan1991
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...-/274737670829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comments: Thanks!


I agree with Elliespurse, both look authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Glamour Doll said:


> Also this one please ❤
> 
> 
> Item: Proenza Schouler Classic PS11 Beige Bag - Excellent Condition Used
> Listing number: 274737670829
> Seller: cwan1991
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Proenza...-/274737670829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comments: Thanks!


Hi, this looks authentic too.

Thanks @IntheOcean


----------



## Glamour Doll

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Glamour Doll

IntheOcean said:


> I agree with Elliespurse, both look authentic.


Thanks lovely xx


----------



## matchataro

Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? It’s missing the strap. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

matchataro said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? It’s missing the strap. Thank you!


Hi, I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## afroken

Hi there, I purchased my first PS1+ tiny on TRR at an amazing price and I’m so excited! Just wanted to double check with you if it’s authentic. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...oenza-schouler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9n8kf
Seller: TRR
Comments: If authentic, is the colour sienna from AW18?


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> Hi there, I purchased my first PS1+ tiny on TRR at an amazing price and I’m so excited! Just wanted to double check with you if it’s authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...oenza-schouler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9n8kf
> Seller: TRR
> Comments: If authentic, is the colour sienna from AW18?


Hi  TRR photos aren't the best, but from what _can_ be seen, the bag seems authentic. Hopefully, Ellie confirms  The color appears to Sienna, indeed! Just to make sure, post your own pictures when you receive the bag, with clear closeups of the logos, hardware, hangtag.


----------



## Elliespurse

afroken said:


> Hi there, I purchased my first PS1+ tiny on TRR at an amazing price and I’m so excited! Just wanted to double check with you if it’s authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...oenza-schouler-leather-ps1-shoulder-bag-9n8kf
> Seller: TRR
> Comments: If authentic, is the colour sienna from AW18?


Hi, I can't see the listing right now (not a TRR member).
You could also post more pics when it arrives.


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  TRR photos aren't the best, but from what _can_ be seen, the bag seems authentic. Hopefully, Ellie confirms  The color appears to Sienna, indeed! Just to make sure, post your own pictures when you receive the bag, with clear closeups of the logos, hardware, hangtag.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't see the listing right now (not a TRR member).
> You could also post more pics when it arrives.


Thanks so much! I’ll post photos when it arrives.


----------



## eddc

Hi PS enthusiasts! may I pls ask for your expert opinion to authenticate this. It was advertised as a large ps1 but seems xl. I’m confused. Your inputs will be much appreciated. Let me know if you need more photos? Pls help authenticate. Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## Elliespurse

eddc said:


> Hi PS enthusiasts! may I pls ask for your expert opinion to authenticate this. It was advertised as a large ps1 but seems xl. I’m confused. Your inputs will be much appreciated. Let me know if you need more photos? Pls help authenticate. Thank you in advance for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050584
> View attachment 5050586
> View attachment 5050588
> View attachment 5050589
> View attachment 5050591
> View attachment 5050592
> View attachment 5050593
> View attachment 5050595
> View attachment 5050597
> View attachment 5050598
> View attachment 5050600
> View attachment 5050603


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
Yes it's a PS1 XL.


----------



## eddc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
> Yes it's a PS1 XL.



thank you so much @Elliespurse! I appreciate the revert. Yes ok will wait for @IntheOcean too and the others. Have a good day


----------



## IntheOcean

eddc said:


> Hi PS enthusiasts! may I pls ask for your expert opinion to authenticate this. It was advertised as a large ps1 but seems xl. I’m confused. Your inputs will be much appreciated. Let me know if you need more photos? Pls help authenticate. Thank you in advance for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050584
> View attachment 5050586
> View attachment 5050588
> View attachment 5050589
> View attachment 5050591
> View attachment 5050592
> View attachment 5050593
> View attachment 5050595
> View attachment 5050597
> View attachment 5050598
> View attachment 5050600
> View attachment 5050603


Definitely an Extra Large, and yes, it's authentic. You can tell them apart by the back pocket: zipped on the Large, open on the XL. Also, there should be two straps, one pictured and a longer one, hence the double rings. It's one of the early PS1 bags, but the hardware seems to be in pretty good condition (it's prone to chipping).


----------



## eddc

IntheOcean said:


> Definitely an Extra Large, and yes, it's authentic. You can tell them apart by the back pocket: zipped on the Large, open on the XL. Also, there should be two straps, one pictured and a longer one, hence the double rings. It's one of the early PS1 bags, but the hardware seems to be in pretty good condition (it's prone to chipping).



Thank you, IntheOcean for your inputs! I highly appreciate all the info you have shared.
Unfortunately, it only came with one strap. Hopefully I can find a nice replacement for it


----------



## Light2018

Hi All , 

I just purchased a PS1 Medium from the Proenza Schouler website, so I know it's authentic, but it's supposed to be 1 of 400 and numbered. I've attached a photo of the bag. Does anyone know where I can find the number? It's supposed to be embossed somewhere. Thank you.


----------



## eddc

eddc said:


> Thank you, IntheOcean for your inputs! I highly appreciate all the info you have shared.
> Unfortunately, it only came with one strap. Hopefully I can find a nice replacement for it


Hi ladies! @IntheOcean @Elliespurse , would you have any tips on how to secure the brand tag (plate itself) so it doesn’t fall off by accident? I hear it is quite hard to replace if lost


----------



## Elliespurse

eddc said:


> Hi ladies! @IntheOcean @Elliespurse , would you have any tips on how to secure the brand tag (plate itself) so it doesn’t fall off by accident? I hear it is quite hard to replace if lost


Hi, it looks like the hang-tag is already fixed to the bag hardware? The earlier PS1:s before around 2011 had the hang-tag just clipped on the strap HW, those were often lost.


----------



## eddc

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like the hang-tag is already fixed to the bag hardware? The earlier PS1:s before around 2011 had the hang-tag just clipped on the strap HW, those were often lost.


Much appreciated @Elliespurse!


----------



## sacsamain

May I get the PS experts to take a look at this PS 1 on Poshmark and see if it appears authentic? Thank you so much for your time!



			https://posh.mk/Cixzd5FNnfb


----------



## Elliespurse

sacsamain said:


> May I get the PS experts to take a look at this PS 1 on Poshmark and see if it appears authentic? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/Cixzd5FNnfb


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see more pics of the interior with the stamped PS letters.
also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> May I get the PS experts to take a look at this PS 1 on Poshmark and see if it appears authentic? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/Cixzd5FNnfb


Like Ellie said, there's no photos of the interior and the stamping inside, but from the photos available, it looks fine!


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  TRR photos aren't the best, but from what _can_ be seen, the bag seems authentic. Hopefully, Ellie confirms  The color appears to Sienna, indeed! Just to make sure, post your own pictures when you receive the bag, with clear closeups of the logos, hardware, hangtag.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I can't see the listing right now (not a TRR member).
> You could also post more pics when it arrives.


My PS1+ tiny in sienna finally arrived! Here are the photos I just took. Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> My PS1+ tiny in sienna finally arrived! Here are the photos I just took. Please let me know if this is authentic, thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5054485
> 
> View attachment 5054486
> 
> View attachment 5054487
> 
> View attachment 5054488
> 
> View attachment 5054489
> 
> View attachment 5054490
> 
> View attachment 5054492
> 
> View attachment 5054491
> 
> View attachment 5054618


Everything looks fine! It's authentic.  Congrats on your new PS1+, the color is truly beautiful, especially with the contrast stitching.


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> Everything looks fine! It's authentic.  Congrats on your new PS1+, the color is truly beautiful, especially with the contrast stitching.


Thank you so much! I love it and can’t wait to wear her outside!


----------



## blackcomeon

Hello, May I have your comments at this PS 1 Tiny and see if it appears authentic? Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

blackcomeon said:


> Hello, May I have your comments at this PS 1 Tiny and see if it appears authentic? Thank you very much!


Hi, everything looks ok but more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great.
also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

blackcomeon said:


> Hello, May I have your comments at this PS 1 Tiny and see if it appears authentic? Thank you very much!


I agree with Ellie, everything looks fine. If you decide to purchase the bag, post pictures of the logo stamped inside. Is this the color Amethyst? None of the pictures show the paper tags. If it is, then it's from the Fall Winter 2016 Collection.


----------



## sacsamain

IntheOcean said:


> Like Ellie said, there's no photos of the interior and the stamping inside, but from the photos available, it looks fine!


Thank you both very much!


----------



## blackcomeon

Thanks @Elliespurse @IntheOcean  
The logo stamped picture is attached- not very clear though. I’ll go ahead and get it ! Thanks again !


----------



## blackcomeon

I finally got that bag  you’re right !the color is amethyst! Thanks again !


----------



## afroken

Hi there, this is more of a colour question rather than authentication question. Fashionphile labelled the colour of this PS1 Tiny as mandarin red. However from photos of mandarin red that I’ve seen online, it doesn’t look as saturated. It looks more like rust to me. Can you please verify the colour? Thanks so much!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-mandarin-red-659513


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> Hi there, this is more of a colour question rather than authentication question. Fashionphile labelled the colour of this PS1 Tiny as mandarin red. However from photos of mandarin red that I’ve seen online, it doesn’t look as saturated. It looks more like rust to me. Can you please verify the colour? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-tiny-ps1-satchel-mandarin-red-659513


Hi  I agree that this Tiny doesn't really look like it's in Mandarin Red, plus all leather bags in this color that I saw have gold hardware. This might be a S/S 2019 Rust: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-tiny-bag-13829158


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I agree that this Tiny doesn't really look like it's in Mandarin Red, plus all leather bags in this color that I saw have gold hardware. This might be a S/S 2019 Rust: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-tiny-bag-13829158


Thanks so much! Rust is a wonderful versatile colour    I'll be on the look out for this one and hope it goes on sale soon!


----------



## taurus71sf

Hi ladies,
Can someone please authenticate this PS1? There is no affixed Proenza Schouler tag.

I think it's the medium so confirmation on that would also be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

taurus71sf said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone please authenticate this PS1? There is no affixed Proenza Schouler tag.
> 
> I think it's the medium so confirmation on that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5064964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064970


Hi  I believe this bag is authentic. Wait for Elliespurse to confirm. 

This is a Large, though. One of the early models with the very pretty black painted hardware that's prone to chipping, sadly. You can tell the Medium and the the Large sizes apart by the zipper in the back: on the Medium, it begins and ends right where the vertical seam is on the flap. On the Large, the zipper is longer.


----------



## Elliespurse

taurus71sf said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone please authenticate this PS1? There is no affixed Proenza Schouler tag.
> 
> I think it's the medium so confirmation on that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5064964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064970


Hi, the pics are a bit small but it looks authentic.


----------



## taurus71sf

@IntheOcean @Elliespurse 

Thank you both and Ocean, I appreciate your sizing explanation xo 

The chipping is unfortunate but I couldn't pass on the price 

Weird - the attached images are coming up huge on my laptop.


----------



## EL16

Hello, Elliespurse & IntheOcean,please help to authenticate this PS1, I wasn‘t sure about the colour (mustard) or yellow?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5067821
View attachment 5067822

View attachment 5067822






Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hello, Elliespurse & IntheOcean,please help to authenticate this PS1, I wasn‘t sure about the colour (mustard) or yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067821
> View attachment 5067822
> View attachment 5067823
> View attachment 5067822
> View attachment 5067825
> View attachment 5067829
> View attachment 5067827
> View attachment 5067824
> View attachment 5067828
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5067826


Hi, it's authentic Imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
It's an early PS1 from around 2010, I think the color could be "yellow".


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hello, Elliespurse & IntheOcean,please help to authenticate this PS1, I wasn‘t sure about the colour (mustard) or yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067821
> View attachment 5067822
> View attachment 5067823
> View attachment 5067822
> View attachment 5067825
> View attachment 5067829
> View attachment 5067827
> View attachment 5067824
> View attachment 5067828
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5067826


I agree with Elliespurse, it's authentic and the color isn't Mustard, but Yellow, from Spring Summer 2010


----------



## michele28ice

I love this community here  
Can anyone help to authenticate this: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini on ebay from seller Oscagome295?

There are plenty of pics in the eBay link, but I asked more about the condition/strap/corners and the seller was kind enough to attach several more (which I've attached below). 

I can't tell if it is simply very used condition or completely fake, especially with the corner of the inner lining coming apart. If it's authentic, I was hoping to negotiate and then get it refurbished for myself  

Cheers!


----------



## Elliespurse

michele28ice said:


> I love this community here
> Can anyone help to authenticate this: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini on ebay from seller Oscagome295?
> 
> There are plenty of pics in the eBay link, but I asked more about the condition/strap/corners and the seller was kind enough to attach several more (which I've attached below).
> 
> I can't tell if it is simply very used condition or completely fake, especially with the corner of the inner lining coming apart. If it's authentic, I was hoping to negotiate and then get it refurbished for myself
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, it's authentic but this bag could have the cloth tag inside the inner pocket seam (no pic).
It's a bit worn with the back corner wear on the edges. The dark spot in the corner inside the bag could be something spilled there.

(There are fake bags with similar black leather in circulation in the larger size, but this is ok) Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

michele28ice said:


> I love this community here
> Can anyone help to authenticate this: Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini on ebay from seller Oscagome295?
> 
> There are plenty of pics in the eBay link, but I asked more about the condition/strap/corners and the seller was kind enough to attach several more (which I've attached below).
> 
> I can't tell if it is simply very used condition or completely fake, especially with the corner of the inner lining coming apart. If it's authentic, I was hoping to negotiate and then get it refurbished for myself
> 
> Cheers!


I agree with Elliespurse, the bag seems to be authentic! It does look a bit tired, though, yes.


----------



## michele28ice

IntheOcean said:


> I agree with Elliespurse, the bag seems to be authentic! It does look a bit tired, though, yes.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic but this bag could have the cloth tag inside the inner pocket seam (no pic).
> It's a bit worn with the back corner wear on the edges. The dark spot in the corner inside the bag could be something spilled there.
> 
> (There are fake bags with similar black leather in circulation in the larger size, but this is ok) Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.



Thank you so much to you both! Definitely really good points. I'd rather take what I would have spent refurbishing and just search for a fresher option  Thank you again!


----------



## nnn191

Hello everyone!
First of all, I wanna say I'm pretty amazed by the level of experience and expertise of the community members You guys are great at this!
I absolutely adore PS bags and have recently bought myself a wonderful PS11 classic bag with marble details. I had some doubts considering the SN inside the bag not matching the one on the authenticity card. It was then when I found this great forum and found out the non-matching was OK.
Now I finally have time to show you the pictures of the bag and, of course, to ask you if it's authentic. Thank you very much in advance!

p.s. the fourth picture shows a "made in italy" stamp below the inner pocket zipper. I know it's poorly visible, but I couldn't get a better picture, sorry


----------



## nnn191

Also, I found this one being sold via our local online marketplace. I would also like to receive your opinion, and maybe you could help me identify the model/production year?


----------



## Kitty Silver

Hey there ,
can someone please take a look on this PS1?


----------



## Elliespurse

nnn191 said:


> Hello everyone!
> First of all, I wanna say I'm pretty amazed by the level of experience and expertise of the community members You guys are great at this!
> I absolutely adore PS bags and have recently bought myself a wonderful PS11 classic bag with marble details. I had some doubts considering the SN inside the bag not matching the one on the authenticity card. It was then when I found this great forum and found out the non-matching was OK.
> Now I finally have time to show you the pictures of the bag and, of course, to ask you if it's authentic. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> p.s. the fourth picture shows a "made in italy" stamp below the inner pocket zipper. I know it's poorly visible, but I couldn't get a better picture, sorry
> 
> View attachment 5075019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075026


Hi, it's authentic. but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
and thank you for the compliments!


----------



## Elliespurse

nnn191 said:


> Also, I found this one being sold via our local online marketplace. I would also like to receive your opinion, and maybe you could help me identify the model/production year?


It could be ok but we have to research this a bit, @IntheOcean ? the markings show it's from 2013 or newer though.


----------



## Elliespurse

SDDQT said:


> Hey there ,
> can someone please take a look on this PS1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075048
> View attachment 5075048
> View attachment 5075049
> View attachment 5075050
> View attachment 5075051
> View attachment 5075052
> View attachment 5075053
> View attachment 5075054
> View attachment 5075055
> View attachment 5075056


It's authentic Imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

SDDQT said:


> Hey there ,
> can someone please take a look on this PS1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075048
> View attachment 5075048
> View attachment 5075049
> View attachment 5075050
> View attachment 5075051
> View attachment 5075052
> View attachment 5075053
> View attachment 5075054
> View attachment 5075055
> View attachment 5075056


I agree with Ellie, this Extra Large looks authentic. Really beautiful color, too.


----------



## IntheOcean

nnn191 said:


> Also, I found this one being sold via our local online marketplace. I would also like to receive your opinion, and maybe you could help me identify the model/production year?


Hi  The black PS13 with marble detail looks authentic. The Tiny Kent bag I don't really know that well, and the photos aren't very good for authenticating. From what I can see, it looks fine. You can post better photos if you decide to purchase it. Here it is on Farfetch, you need to scroll down down, click on the picture of the bag on the right and you'll see several modeling shots and close-ups: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...er-tiny-kent-crossbody-bag-item-11262681.aspx


----------



## nnn191

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic. but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
> and thank you for the compliments!





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  The black PS13 with marble detail looks authentic.



Thank you both so much!



IntheOcean said:


> Here it is on Farfetch, you need to scroll down down, click on the picture of the bag on the right and you'll see several modeling shots and close-ups: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...er-tiny-kent-crossbody-bag-item-11262681.aspx


Wow, and thanks for that especially!


----------



## IntheOcean

nnn191 said:


> Wow, and thanks for that especially!


You're welcome


----------



## samanthazee

Hi all! I am thinking about buying this PS1 bag secondhand but I am not sure if it is authentic. I have attached pics to this post. The serial number is 2000222446 (idk if that is helpful or not - can serial numbers be fake?). I would appreciate any and all help. If possible, please give specific reasons to support why you believe it is real or fake. Thank you so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

samanthazee said:


> Hi all! I am thinking about buying this PS1 bag secondhand but I am not sure if it is authentic. I have attached pics to this post. The serial number is 2000222446 (idk if that is helpful or not - can serial numbers be fake?). I would appreciate any and all help. If possible, please give specific reasons to support why you believe it is real or fake. Thank you so much!


Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see more pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp, interior with the cloth tag, front, backside, hang-tag, hardware.
Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this.


----------



## IntheOcean

samanthazee said:


> Hi all! I am thinking about buying this PS1 bag secondhand but I am not sure if it is authentic. I have attached pics to this post. The serial number is 2000222446 (idk if that is helpful or not - can serial numbers be fake?). I would appreciate any and all help. If possible, please give specific reasons to support why you believe it is real or fake. Thank you so much!


Like @Elliespurse said, from what we can see, the bag looks good. Ask the seller for more pictures or post your own when the bag arrives if you already purchased it. Small note: this is a PS1+, not a PS1.


----------



## sacsamain

I’m interested in authenticating this bag on the RealReal but I am not sure about the color. Listing says ‘brown’ but it looks sort of olive to me. Any one familiar with PS colors care to chime in? Thanks!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-9uyct?position=6


----------



## samanthazee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see more pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp, interior with the cloth tag, front, backside, hang-tag, hardware.
> Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this.


Thank you! I asked the seller for more pics. I will upload them here once I get them. Thank you so much again! Also is there a difference between the traditional proenza schouler bag material and stiff leather? This bag is said to be stiff.


----------



## samanthazee

IntheOcean said:


> Like @Elliespurse said, from what we can see, the bag looks good. Ask the seller for more pictures or post your own when the bag arrives if you already purchased it. Small note: this is a PS1+, not a PS1.


Thank you! I asked the seller for more pics which I will upload here. What is the difference between a PS1 and PS1+? Is it just the size - as the first is “tiny” and the second is “medium.”


----------



## samanthazee

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but the pics are small. I'd like to see more pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp, interior with the cloth tag, front, backside, hang-tag, hardware.
> Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this.


----------



## samanthazee

IntheOcean said:


> Like @Elliespurse said, from what we can see, the bag looks good. Ask the seller for more pictures or post your own when the bag arrives if you already purchased it. Small note: this is a PS1+, not a PS1.


----------



## Elliespurse

sacsamain said:


> I’m interested in authenticating this bag on the RealReal but I am not sure about the color. Listing says ‘brown’ but it looks sort of olive to me. Any one familiar with PS colors care to chime in? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-9uyct?position=6


Hi, this could be ok but I'd like to see more closeup pics of the letters on the fold-over clasp and stamped letters inside the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

samanthazee said:


> .


Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and Imho it's authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> I’m interested in authenticating this bag on the RealReal but I am not sure about the color. Listing says ‘brown’ but it looks sort of olive to me. Any one familiar with PS colors care to chime in? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-9uyct?position=6


Sorry, missed your post! The pictures on TRR are really not the best, but from what I can see, it's all right. Post your own pictures if you decide to purchase it.


samanthazee said:


> PS1+


Everything looks fine, I'm convinced it's authentic.  These are two different models. PS1+ is always made of calfskin whereas the PS1 can either be made of calfskin or lambskin. It's more structured and has its main compartment divided into two sections. The flap is also one piece of leather instead of two stitched together. The overall look of the PS1+ is a bit more minimalistic. The PS1+ comes in Tiny and Medium, the PS1 comes in Micro, Mini, Tiny, Medium and Large. Also Pouch and Extra Large, but those are discontinued now.


----------



## IntheOcean

sacsamain said:


> I’m interested in authenticating this bag on the RealReal but I am not sure about the color. Listing says ‘brown’ but it looks sort of olive to me. Any one familiar with PS colors care to chime in? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-9uyct?position=6


Regarding the color: here's a list of all PS colors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ The PS1 in question was made sometime in Fall/Winter 2013 or later. The color could be Dark Olive, it came with both gold and silver hardware. Or Pepe?


----------



## samanthazee

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok and Imho it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## samanthazee

IntheOcean said:


> Sorry, missed your post! The pictures on TRR are really not the best, but from what I can see, it's all right. Post your own pictures if you decide to purchase it.
> 
> Everything looks fine, I'm convinced it's authentic.  These are two different models. PS1+ is always made of calfskin whereas the PS1 can either be made of calfskin or lambskin. It's more structured and has its main compartment divided into two sections. The flap is also one piece of leather instead of two stitched together. The overall look of the PS1+ is a bit more minimalistic. The PS1+ comes in Tiny and Medium, the PS1 comes in Micro, Mini, Tiny, Medium and Large. Also Pouch and Extra Large, but those are discontinued now.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sacsamain

Thank you very for the help and for the link to the list of colors!


----------



## IntheOcean

samanthazee said:


> Thank you so much!


 You're welcome


----------



## KittKatt

Good afternoon! I would appreciate it if someone could please take a look at this purse. I am new to Proenza Schouler (I am usually in the vintage Coach forums) and as a Canadian, I am not familiar with Ann's Fabulous Finds (although I have noticed overall positive reviews on tPF of this consignment site). Thank you in advance!

Item: PS1 Pouch
Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s0409-06-proenza-schouler-raspberry-ps1-pouch


----------



## IntheOcean

KittKatt said:


> Good afternoon! I would appreciate it if someone could please take a look at this purse. I am new to Proenza Schouler (I am usually in the vintage Coach forums) and as a Canadian, I am not familiar with Ann's Fabulous Finds (although I have noticed overall positive reviews on tPF of this consignment site). Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s0409-06-proenza-schouler-raspberry-ps1-pouch


Hi  The listing's missing the pictures of the logo, the underside of the clasp, and the hardware, but from what pictures are available, I'd say it's authentic. Wait for @Elliespurse will confirm. If it is Raspberry, then it's from the Spring Summer 2015 collection. From what I heard, Ann's Fabulous Finds is pretty reliable where authenticity is concerned, although I haven't shopped there myself.


----------



## KittKatt

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  The listing's missing the pictures of the logo, the underside of the clasp, and the hardware, but from what pictures are available, I'd say it's authentic. Wait for @Elliespurse will confirm. If it is Raspberry, then it's from the Spring Summer 2015 collection. From what I heard, Ann's Fabulous Finds is pretty reliable where authenticity is concerned, although I haven't shopped there myself.



Thank you, IntheOcean, for your reply and for the additional info. I will wait to hear from @Elliespurse as you suggest. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

KittKatt said:


> Good afternoon! I would appreciate it if someone could please take a look at this purse. I am new to Proenza Schouler (I am usually in the vintage Coach forums) and as a Canadian, I am not familiar with Ann's Fabulous Finds (although I have noticed overall positive reviews on tPF of this consignment site). Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s0409-06-proenza-schouler-raspberry-ps1-pouch


Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's missing pics on the stamped PS letters and letters on the clasp but I expect it to be authentic.


----------



## KittKatt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's missing pics on the stamped PS letters and letters on the clasp but I expect it to be authentic.



Thank you, Elliespurse, for your input (and thanks again to @IntheOcean). I can understand how it would be hard to fully authenticate without key photos.
If I decide to get the purse, I will likely pop back in here and post photos of the actual item, if that is okay?
Have a good weekend!


----------



## jeffvee

Hello sorry newbie here so i’m still trying to find out how to properly post a message but i would need help in authenticating this Ps1 pouch bag. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## IntheOcean

jeffvee said:


> Hello sorry newbie here so i’m still trying to find out how to properly post a message but i would need help in authenticating this Ps1 pouch bag. Thank you very much in advance


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum  You're doing just fine. This Pouch is authentic. Hope @Elliespurse confirms.


----------



## jeffvee

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum  You're doing just fine. This Pouch is authentic. Hope @Elliespurse confirms.


Thank you so much  thanks for welcoming me


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean, 
Please let me know your thoughts on this Olive PS1 bag, Thank you so much for all the replies.


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean,
> Please let me know your thoughts on this Olive PS1 bag, Thank you so much for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092560
> View attachment 5092542
> View attachment 5092543
> View attachment 5092548
> View attachment 5092549
> View attachment 5092550
> View attachment 5092559
> View attachment 5092563
> View attachment 5092565
> View attachment 5092571


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean,
> Please let me know your thoughts on this Olive PS1 bag, Thank you so much for all the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092560
> View attachment 5092542
> View attachment 5092543
> View attachment 5092548
> View attachment 5092549
> View attachment 5092550
> View attachment 5092559
> View attachment 5092563
> View attachment 5092565
> View attachment 5092571


It's authentic! And very pretty. Hope you'll win the bidding.


----------



## KittKatt

KittKatt said:


> Thank you, Elliespurse, for your input (and thanks again to @IntheOcean). I can understand how it would be hard to fully authenticate without key photos.
> If I decide to get the purse, I will likely pop back in here and post photos of the actual item, if that is okay?
> Have a good weekend!



Hello @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse !
I ended up ordering the raspberry pouch from Ann’s Fabulous Finds, so I am back with additional photos. Can you please take a look?
The bag came with an authenticity card and care card, the sales tag was still attached, and the plastic was still on the clasp and hang tag.
This bag is beautiful and I cannot wait to wear it (although there aren’t many places to go right now as we are only just starting to reopen here in Canada...)
The previous owner undid the knot in the strap so the bag came down to my knees (I am 5’4”) but the strap still had enough “memory” that I was able to redo the knot easily!
Thank you in advance - have a great weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

KittKatt said:


> Good afternoon! I would appreciate it if someone could please take a look at this purse. I am new to Proenza Schouler (I am usually in the vintage Coach forums) and as a Canadian, I am not familiar with Ann's Fabulous Finds (although I have noticed overall positive reviews on tPF of this consignment site). Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: PS1 Pouch
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s0409-06-proenza-schouler-raspberry-ps1-pouch





KittKatt said:


> Hello @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse !
> I ended up ordering the raspberry pouch from Ann’s Fabulous Finds, so I am back with additional photos. Can you please take a look?
> The bag came with an authenticity card and care card, the sales tag was still attached, and the plastic was still on the clasp and hang tag.
> This bag is beautiful and I cannot wait to wear it (although there aren’t many places to go right now as we are only just starting to reopen here in Canada...)
> The previous owner undid the knot in the strap so the bag came down to my knees (I am 5’4”) but the strap still had enough “memory” that I was able to redo the knot easily!
> Thank you in advance - have a great weekend!


Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Congrats on your Pouch! It's really beautiful!


----------



## KittKatt

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your Pouch! It's really beautiful!



Thank you, Elliespurse!


----------



## IntheOcean

KittKatt said:


> Hello @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse !
> I ended up ordering the raspberry pouch from Ann’s Fabulous Finds, so I am back with additional photos. Can you please take a look?
> The bag came with an authenticity card and care card, the sales tag was still attached, and the plastic was still on the clasp and hang tag.
> This bag is beautiful and I cannot wait to wear it (although there aren’t many places to go right now as we are only just starting to reopen here in Canada...)
> The previous owner undid the knot in the strap so the bag came down to my knees (I am 5’4”) but the strap still had enough “memory” that I was able to redo the knot easily!
> Thank you in advance - have a great weekend!


Authentic! Congrats on your new Pouch


----------



## KittKatt

IntheOcean said:


> Authentic! Congrats on your new Pouch



Thank you, IntheOcean!! I love the colour - can’t find that with my vintage Coach bags!


----------



## Meowmeow93

Hello there, 
I'd like to get this bag from Ebay, if it's authentic. What do you think @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse?

Thank you so much


----------



## IntheOcean

Meowmeow93 said:


> Hello there,
> I'd like to get this bag from Ebay, if it's authentic. What do you think @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse?
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi  No photos of the hangtag but this Tiny appears to be authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Meowmeow93 said:


> Hello there,
> I'd like to get this bag from Ebay, if it's authentic. What do you think @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse?
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi, I agree this PS1 Fringe Tiny looks ok but more pics of the hangtag and PS letters on the fold-over clasp would be great.
Seller: pacinko
Item nr:  255010635912


----------



## Meowmeow93

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  No photos of the hangtag but this Tiny appears to be authentic.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree this PS1 Fringe Tiny looks ok but more pics of the hangtag and PS letters on the fold-over clasp would be great.
> Seller: pacinko
> Item nr:  255010635912


Thank you  
The seller wasn't willing to negotiate yet, so I will wait until I can get it for a better price. If it all works out I'll post more pictures here


----------



## luckycardslady

Can you please help authenticate this bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

luckycardslady said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag?


Hi  I believe it's authentic. Wait for @Elliespurse to confirm.


----------



## Elliespurse

luckycardslady said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag?





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I believe it's authentic. Wait for @Elliespurse to confirm.


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
The leather looks a bit discolored?


----------



## PAKKAD.zoozyy

Hi, I've got this PS11 Mini Classic (Linosa) Heather Grey this evening.
Kindly help give a look if it's authentic.
Looking forward to know your thoughts.


----------



## luckycardslady

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.
> The leather looks a bit discolored?


 Thank you both! Yeah it does, do you think maybe they dyed the bag or something?


----------



## Elliespurse

luckycardslady said:


> Thank you both! Yeah it does, do you think maybe they dyed the bag or something?


No I don't think it's dyed as it has the gun-metal hw for black leather PS1. It could be the underlying leather processing coming up to surface by being exposed to rain. All brands use some colored leather polish as top-finish and PS do to, reapplying a bit of this (like shoe polish) could get the color back.


----------



## Elliespurse

PAKKAD.zoozyy said:


> Hi, I've got this PS11 Mini Classic (Linosa) Heather Grey this evening.
> Kindly help give a look if it's authentic.
> Looking forward to know your thoughts.


Hi, it's authentic.
and congrats on your PS11, it's beautiful


----------



## PAKKAD.zoozyy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> and congrats on your PS11, it's beautiful


Thank you so much for your kindness. 
This definitely get me out of anxiety.


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,
I have bought an old PS11 bag but there is no serial number in the bag and there is in all my other PS bags so now I not sure if it is genuine?  Wasen’t there a series no in PS first models? Can you please have a look at this bag - thank you ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> I have bought an old PS11 bag but there is no serial number in the bag and there is in all my other PS bags so now I not sure if it is genuine?  Wasen’t there a series no in PS first models? Can you please have a look at this bag - thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 5124227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124238


Hi! The bag looks fine, but wait for @Elliespurse to look at it too. Proenza Schouler bags don't have serial numbers, apart from numbers on the cards, but those are really model/colorway numbers.


----------



## Elliespurse

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> I have bought an old PS11 bag but there is no serial number in the bag and there is in all my other PS bags so now I not sure if it is genuine?  Wasen’t there a series no in PS first models? Can you please have a look at this bag - thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 5124227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124238





IntheOcean said:


> Hi! The bag looks fine, but wait for @Elliespurse to look at it too. Proenza Schouler bags don't have serial numbers, apart from numbers on the cards, but those are really model/colorway numbers.


Hi, I agree it's authentic. It's one of the first PS11 (from 2012), see this reference post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/post-22127915
Later PS11 have cloth tag inside the bag with a number but not this early one.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic. It's one of the first PS11 (from 2012), see this reference post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread.673201/post-22127915
> Later PS11 have cloth tag inside the bag with a number but not this early one.


Right! Completely forgot the cloth tag they added after the redesign, that's what I get for checking my phone first thing after I wake up. 

Beautiful color, by the way.


----------



## MishaTo

IntheOcean said:


> Right! Completely forgot the cloth tag they added after the redesign, that's what I get for checking my phone first thing after I wake up.
> 
> Beautiful color, by the way.



Thank you very much for your quick reply 
Yes it  the cloth tag which is inside the small pocket on my other PS bags and when I discovered that it was not on this one I got a little nervous but I’m glad that it is genuine. It was because of the color that I fell for it because otherwise the bag is a little too used for me but I fell in love with the color


----------



## IntheOcean

MishaTo said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply
> Yes it  the cloth tag which is inside the small pocket on my other PS bags and when I discovered that it was not on this one I got a little nervous but I’m glad that it is genuine. It was because of the color that I fell for it because otherwise the bag is a little too used for me but I fell in love with the color


I did notice that the lining was quite dirty, yep  Perhaps you could find a fitting purse organizer? The bag isn't that big to actually need one but it would cover the stains on the lining. There probably aren't any made specifically for the PS11, but most websites that sell them provide measurements, so it should be doable.


----------



## MishaTo

IntheOcean said:


> I did notice that the lining was quite dirty, yep  Perhaps you could find a fitting purse organizer? The bag isn't that big to actually need one but it would cover the stains on the lining. There probably aren't any made specifically for the PS11, but most websites that sell them provide measurements, so it should be doable.



It's a really good idea with the bag organizer because the bag is quit dirty inside - thanks for the idea


----------



## boogersforbreakfast

Hi, I bought a ps1 from the real real and was wondering if this is authentic? The bag seems to be very light. Please and thank you very much!


----------



## IntheOcean

boogersforbreakfast said:


> Hi, I bought a ps1 from the real real and was wondering if this is authentic? The bag seems to be very light. Please and thank you very much!


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum  The bag seems to be authentic, it's an early PS1 model and I don't think there were any 'good' fakes back then. Wait for @Elliespurse to look at it. However, you're missing several important photos: the back, the logo under the clasp, the hardware of the strap, and the hangtag. Can't see the last two in the pictures, did the bag come with those?


----------



## Elliespurse

boogersforbreakfast said:


> Hi, I bought a ps1 from the real real and was wondering if this is authentic? The bag seems to be very light. Please and thank you very much!





IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum  The bag seems to be authentic, it's an early PS1 model and I don't think there were any 'good' fakes back then. Wait for @Elliespurse to look at it. However, you're missing several important photos: the back, the logo under the clasp, the hardware of the strap, and the hangtag. Can't see the last two in the pictures, did the bag come with those?


Hi, I agree the pics looks ok but we would like to see more pics.
Yes it's an early PS1 from 2008-2010. The black hardware looks to be in good condition.


----------



## boogersforbreakfast

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum  The bag seems to be authentic, it's an early PS1 model and I don't think there were any 'good' fakes back then. Wait for @Elliespurse to look at it. However, you're missing several important photos: the back, the logo under the clasp, the hardware of the strap, and the hangtag. Can't see the last two in the pictures, did the bag come with those?


Yes, please see below - thanks so much for your response. It’s much appreciated, let me know if you need more photos!


----------



## boogersforbreakfast

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree the pics looks ok but we would like to see more pics.
> Yes it's an early PS1 from 2008-2010. The black hardware looks to be in good condition.


Hi, thanks for your response - I just posted additional photos!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree the pics looks ok but we would like to see more pics.
> Yes it's an early PS1 from 2008-2010. The black hardware looks to be in good condition.





boogersforbreakfast said:


> Yes, please see below - thanks so much for your response. It’s much appreciated, let me know if you need more photos!





boogersforbreakfast said:


> Hi, thanks for your response - I just posted additional photos!


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
and Wow, the hardware and leather looks like new! Congrats on your PS1


----------



## boogersforbreakfast

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.
> and Wow, the hardware and leather looks like new! Congrats on your PS1


Thanks so much! I just wanted to buy something nice for myself without sacrificing my left arm, you have a great community here. Hope you guys have an awesome holiday weekend


----------



## IntheOcean

boogersforbreakfast said:


> Thanks so much! I just wanted to buy something nice for myself without sacrificing my left arm, you have a great community here. Hope you guys have an awesome holiday weekend


It's a very nice bag indeed!  Sometimes sellers would confuse Large and Medium sizes because they're difficult to tell apart from the front. It's a Large PS1. Black leather with black hardware looks stunning, and the bag seems to be in near-perfect condition. The black hardware, sadly, is prone to chipping, that's why it was later switched for gunmetal. But on this bag, the hardware looks great. Congrats on such a lovely find!


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi, do you think you could authenticate this PS1? It seems to be the large:

Name: Proenza Schouler Suede Shoulder Bag
Seller:  tpt123
Site: Vinted UK
Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/1179630143-suede-bag
Comment: it looks pretty large and legitimate but the back pocket does not have a zipper, it seems to be an open pocket and I'm not entirely sure if PS makes that.


----------



## Elliespurse

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, do you think you could authenticate this PS1? It seems to be the large:
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler Suede Shoulder Bag
> Seller:  tpt123
> Site: Vinted UK
> Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/1179630143-suede-bag
> Comment: it looks pretty large and legitimate but the back pocket does not have a zipper, it seems to be an open pocket and I'm not entirely sure if PS makes that.


Hi, this looks ok but more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the tab inside the pocket would be great. Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this.
It's the Extra-Large PS1 with two straps (long strap is shown), it has the flat back pocket not the zipper back  pocket. It's from 2013 or newer.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but more closeup pics of the stamped PS letters on the tab inside the pocket would be great. Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this.
> It's the Extra-Large PS1 with two straps (long strap is shown), it has the flat back pocket not the zipper back  pocket. It's from 2013 or newer.


Thank you @Elliespurse !!!! Love the fact that it's the extra large! I honestly didn't know that they made one but now I'm in love.


----------



## IntheOcean

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, do you think you could authenticate this PS1? It seems to be the large:
> 
> Name: Proenza Schouler Suede Shoulder Bag
> Seller:  tpt123
> Site: Vinted UK
> Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/shoulder-bags/1179630143-suede-bag
> Comment: it looks pretty large and legitimate but the back pocket does not have a zipper, it seems to be an open pocket and I'm not entirely sure if PS makes that.


Yep, it's most likely authentic, and I'd say it's a pretty good price for a Proenza Schouler bag in such a great condition. Ask the seller if they have the second strap, it's the shorter one that would allow you to wear the bag on the shoulder. With the longer strap, I found it sits too long on the shoulder, but it's a perfect length for wearing the bag crossbody.


----------



## DiorOrDie

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, it's most likely authentic, and I'd say it's a pretty good price for a Proenza Schouler bag in such a great condition. Ask the seller if they have the second strap, it's the shorter one that would allow you to wear the bag on the shoulder. With the longer strap, I found it sits too long on the shoulder, but it's a perfect length for wearing the bag crossbody.


Thank you SO much @IntheOcean for the authentication, yes it seems truly amazing. And I seriously appreciate your suggestion about the strap but actually I don't really mind at all, I prefer my shoulder bags to go as long as they can and I mostly am a crossbody/handle-carried bag person, but love to have a really long strap dangling. Seems a little silly, I guess but even if it's got one strap, it's absolutely fine by me!


----------



## IntheOcean

DiorOrDie said:


> Thank you SO much @IntheOcean for the authentication, yes it seems truly amazing. And I seriously appreciate your suggestion about the strap but actually I don't really mind at all, I prefer my shoulder bags to go as long as they can and I mostly am a crossbody/handle-carried bag person, but love to have a really long strap dangling. Seems a little silly, I guess but even if it's got one strap, it's absolutely fine by me!


Then the bag will suit you perfectly  Frankly, when I had the Extra Large, I never used the shorter strap either. I only ever worn the bag crossbody or occasionally by the top handle.


----------



## DiorOrDie

IntheOcean said:


> Then the bag will suit you perfectly  Frankly, when I had the Extra Large, I never used the shorter strap either. I only ever worn the bag crossbody or occasionally by the top handle.


Thank you again @IntheOcean, now onto the terribly lengthy process of the purchase itself!


----------



## EL16

Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean,
Please help to authenticate this Heather Grey PS1,From 2019, the interior lining a bit different from my other PS1 bags,
I appreciated for any feedbacks.TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean,
> Please help to authenticate this Heather Grey PS1,From 2019, the interior lining a bit different from my other PS1 bags,
> I appreciated for any feedbacks.TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133538
> View attachment 5133536
> View attachment 5133537
> View attachment 5133539
> View attachment 5133540
> View attachment 5133541
> View attachment 5133542
> View attachment 5133543


Hi, everything looks ok but it looks like one of the stamped PS letters is missing.
I've seen this plain lining in some PS bags, it's different from the triangle print.
@IntheOcean


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hi Elliespurse & IntheOcean,
> Please help to authenticate this Heather Grey PS1,From 2019, the interior lining a bit different from my other PS1 bags,
> I appreciated for any feedbacks.TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133538
> View attachment 5133536
> View attachment 5133537
> View attachment 5133539
> View attachment 5133540
> View attachment 5133541
> View attachment 5133542
> View attachment 5133543


Like I said in private messages, this bag seems to be a mish-mash of older and newer styles. The new, updated PS1 bags in seasonal colors have the new lining and the leather tab with the logo and 'Made in Italy' stamps in the main compartment, not in the pocket. That might explain the discrepancies, especially regarding the missing logo stamped inside the main compartment under the zipper. There were bags in 2013, when the first big 'update' happened, that had old and new parts mixed together.

Also, it'd be nice to see the following photos, clear and straight-up: under the clasp, side, hangtag, fabric tag inside the interior zipped pocket, all the sides of the all cards that came with it.

ETA: here's another mish-mash bag, this time a Mini: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-proenza-schouler.551157/page-564#post-33047546 Note how it has the new lining, but the rest of the bag - the hardware, the pull tabs - is old.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you please authenticate this PS1? I have an offer accepted on it already (Vinted has terrible customer service, so didn't go with that), just needed your opinion on this bag before paying up. 
Name: Proenza Schouler Bag
ID: 265229618750
Seller: temcod313
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265229618750

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you please authenticate this PS1? I have an offer accepted on it already (Vinted has terrible customer service, so didn't go with that), just needed your opinion on this bag before paying up.
> Name: Proenza Schouler Bag
> ID: 265229618750
> Seller: temcod313
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265229618750
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
It's a PS1 from 2010-2012.


----------



## IntheOcean

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you please authenticate this PS1? I have an offer accepted on it already (Vinted has terrible customer service, so didn't go with that), just needed your opinion on this bag before paying up.
> Name: Proenza Schouler Bag
> ID: 265229618750
> Seller: temcod313
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265229618750
> 
> Thanks!


From what photos are provided, it looks OK. The seller didn't specify the size, but it's a Large.


----------



## DiorOrDie

IntheOcean said:


> From what photos are provided, it looks OK. The seller didn't specify the size, but it's a Large.


Yay!! I was kinda nervous that it'd be a medium, was looking for a large (since the extra large didn't work out). I'll see if I can manage a few more pics from the seller! Thank you!


----------



## DiorOrDie

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but I'd like to see closeup pics of the logo on the fold-over clasp.
> It's a PS1 from 2010-2012.


Thank you @Elliespurse, I'll try and manage a few more pics from the seller.


----------



## DiorOrDie

IntheOcean said:


> From what photos are provided, it looks OK. The seller didn't specify the size, but it's a Large.


By the way @IntheOcean, would you mind if I asked how you're certain that it's the Large?


----------



## IntheOcean

DiorOrDie said:


> By the way @IntheOcean, would you mind if I asked how you're certain that it's the Large?


The easiest way to tell apart the Large from the Medium is to look at the back. On the Medium, the zipper starts and ends right under the vertical seam on the flap. On the Large, the zipper is longer and starts and ends halfway between the vertical seam and the rivet.  From the front, it's a lot trickier, but the Large is more square-shaped than the Medium, i.e. it's quite a bit taller, but not a lot wider.


----------



## DiorOrDie

IntheOcean said:


> The easiest way to tell apart the Large from the Medium is to look at the back. On the Medium, the zipper starts and ends right under the vertical seam on the flap. On the Large, the zipper is longer and starts and ends halfway between the vertical seam and the rivet.  From the front, it's a lot trickier, but the Large is more square-shaped than the Medium, i.e. it's quite a bit taller, but not a lot wider.


Thank you so much @IntheOcean!!! I always found identifying sizes so baffling... Some of the especially slouchy medium ones look kinda big and I've fallen in love with them countless times, only to find that they aren't the large. Fingers crossed this large works out!!


----------



## IntheOcean

DiorOrDie said:


> Thank you so much @IntheOcean!!! I always found identifying sizes so baffling... Some of the especially slouchy medium ones look kinda big and I've fallen in love with them countless times, only to find that they aren't the large. Fingers crossed this large works out!!


I hope it does. The Medium is indeed quite roomy, and with slouchy bags, sometimes, it's not easy to tell apart different sizes in mod shots.


----------



## StarSanctuary

Hi all! I just purchased a bag from fashionphile and wanted to ask if y'all could please authenticate it before I cut the tags off. I've been looking for a black PS1 Pouch for /ages/ and couldn't pass it up if it turned out authentic. Thanks so much in advance!

Name: PS1 Pouch
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-mini-pouch-messenger-black-752547
Comments: I've attached some more photos of the hardware since they're pretty much invisible in the pre-provided photos (excuse the mess in the background, this is my window with the best lighting lol). I'm not sure what else you'd need photos of, but I can take more pictures if you need them. Thanks again!


----------



## IntheOcean

StarSanctuary said:


> Hi all! I just purchased a bag from fashionphile and wanted to ask if y'all could please authenticate it before I cut the tags off. I've been looking for a black PS1 Pouch for /ages/ and couldn't pass it up if it turned out authentic. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name: PS1 Pouch
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-mini-pouch-messenger-black-752547
> Comments: I've attached some more photos of the hardware since they're pretty much invisible in the pre-provided photos (excuse the mess in the background, this is my window with the best lighting lol). I'm not sure what else you'd need photos of, but I can take more pictures if you need them. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5143121
> 
> View attachment 5143122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143124
> 
> View attachment 5143126
> 
> View attachment 5143127
> 
> View attachment 5143128
> 
> View attachment 5143129
> 
> View attachment 5143131
> 
> View attachment 5143132


It's authentic, but wait for Elliespurse to confirm! Thank you for the additional photos.
Hi  Congrats on getting a Pouch, it's a very spacious bag, and black with gunmetal hardware is a stunning combo.


----------



## StarSanctuary

IntheOcean said:


> It's authentic, but wait for Elliespurse to confirm! Thank you for the additional photos.
> Hi  Congrats on getting a Pouch, it's a very spacious bag, and black with gunmetal hardware is a stunning combo.


Thank you so much! This exact bag was my dream combo when it first released, but I was too young to get it back then, so I was ecstatic to find one finally available and in really great condition!


----------



## Elliespurse

StarSanctuary said:


> Hi all! I just purchased a bag from fashionphile and wanted to ask if y'all could please authenticate it before I cut the tags off. I've been looking for a black PS1 Pouch for /ages/ and couldn't pass it up if it turned out authentic. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name: PS1 Pouch
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/proenza-schouler-lambskin-ps1-mini-pouch-messenger-black-752547
> Comments: I've attached some more photos of the hardware since they're pretty much invisible in the pre-provided photos (excuse the mess in the background, this is my window with the best lighting lol). I'm not sure what else you'd need photos of, but I can take more pictures if you need them. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5143121
> 
> View attachment 5143122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143124
> 
> View attachment 5143126
> 
> View attachment 5143127
> 
> View attachment 5143128
> 
> View attachment 5143129
> 
> View attachment 5143131
> 
> View attachment 5143132


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
and Congrats on your PS1 Pouch!


----------



## StarSanctuary

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.
> and Congrats on your PS1 Pouch!


Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello,

I’m looking to purchase this extra large ps 1 in black. However, I noticed that the tag looks different from the other ps1 models. Is this normal for the XL model?

Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase this extra large ps 1 in black. However, I noticed that the tag looks different from the other ps1 models. Is this normal for the XL model?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5147066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147067


Hi! This is not normal for the XL, no, that bag usually comes with two straps. What you have here is a Men's version: https://www.lyst.com/bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-black-6/ Don't mind that it says it's a 'Medium', it's not, Lyst gets sizes confused sometimes.

This might be authentic, but obviously, with just two so-so photos there's no way to know for sure. So if you want the bag authenticated, please provide all the necessary pictures and, if you have it, the link to the listing.


----------



## balenciaguy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! This is not normal for the XL, no, that bag usually comes with two straps. What you have here is a Men's version: https://www.lyst.com/bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-black-6/ Don't mind that it says it's a 'Medium', it's not, Lyst gets sizes confused sometimes.
> 
> This might be authentic, but obviously, with just two so-so photos there's no way to know for sure. So if you want the bag authenticated, please provide all the necessary pictures and, if you have it, the link to the listing.



Thank you, IntheOcean. I’ll ask the seller for more photos of the bag.


----------



## balenciaguy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! This is not normal for the XL, no, that bag usually comes with two straps. What you have here is a Men's version: https://www.lyst.com/bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-shoulder-bag-black-6/ Don't mind that it says it's a 'Medium', it's not, Lyst gets sizes confused sometimes.
> 
> This might be authentic, but obviously, with just two so-so photos there's no way to know for sure. So if you want the bag authenticated, please provide all the necessary pictures and, if you have it, the link to the listing.



Hi IntheOcean,

I managed to get more photos. Hopefully this will do to help authenticate the bag 

Thank you!!


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hi IntheOcean,
> 
> I managed to get more photos. Hopefully this will do to help authenticate the bag
> 
> Thank you!!


I believe it's authentic, and in pristine condition  But wait for Elliespurse to comment, please.


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hi IntheOcean,
> 
> I managed to get more photos. Hopefully this will do to help authenticate the bag
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi, everything looks ok. I think it's the first one of these we've seen in this thread.
Thanks @IntheOcean


----------



## balenciaguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok. I think it's the first one of these we've seen in this thread.
> Thanks @IntheOcean



thank you so much @Elliespurse @IntheOcean. The seller said he purchased this in Barney’s NY. I’m still asking him if there is a cloth tag inside the bag


----------



## balenciaguy

balenciaguy said:


> thank you so much @Elliespurse @IntheOcean. The seller said he purchased this in Barney’s NY. I’m still asking him if there is a cloth tag inside the bag



Hello @Elliespurse, here are photos of the cloth tag inside the zip pocket


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse, here are photos of the cloth tag inside the zip pocket


Thanks for the pics, everything looks ok.


----------



## cathead87

balenciaguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase this extra large ps 1 in black. However, I noticed that the tag looks different from the other ps1 models. Is this normal for the XL model?
> 
> Thank you!


I have this same black XL PS1. It is made from grained buffalo…not lambskin like the others. It is heavier than the lambskin version but worth it since the buffalo is a workhorse. I have used it for work and travel and it still looks great…like new.

My PS tag is also attached the same way as in your photos. I have seen other XL buffalo PS1s in which the tag is attached the “normal” way and the ends of the strap are a bit different. I assume they are just adjustments they made with different year models.

I have attached a pic of the PS1 tag attachment that I found online.


----------



## balenciaguy

cathead87 said:


> I have this same black XL PS1. It is made from grained buffalo…not lambskin like the others. It is heavier than the lambskin version but worth it since the buffalo is a workhorse. I have used it for work and travel and it still looks great…like new.
> 
> My PS tag is also attached the same way as in your photos. I have seen other XL buffalo PS1s in which the tag is attached the “normal” way and the ends of the strap are a bit different. I assume they are just adjustments they made with different year models.
> 
> I have attached a pic of the PS1 tag attachment that I found online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147501


Thank you so much! I went ahead and purchased the bag! So excited to get it this week


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you help in authenticating this bag?  I’m not sure if this is a medium or a large.


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you help in authenticating this bag?  I’m not sure if this is a medium or a large.


Hi! I believe this is authentic and it's a Large, from around 2010-2013. Not sure what color it is, though, seems like a very discolored purple? Judging by the underside of the leather tag inside the pocket? @Elliespurse, what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean, could you help in authenticating this bag?  I’m not sure if this is a medium or a large.


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
It's probably one of the purple colors in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-purples-help.757516/


----------



## balenciaguy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.
> It's probably one of the purple colors in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-purples-help.757516/


Thank you both! I was just wondering how to tell if its a large or a medium?  both look the same to me


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Thank you both! I was just wondering how to tell if its a large or a medium?  both look the same to me


Here you go: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rt-different-ps1-sizes.1011373/#post-33128038 In the front, they both look pretty much the same, only the Large is a little bit more square-shaped, but if the bag is slouchy, it's hard to tell. But if you look at the back, it's a lot easier.


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean  I would like to ask for your help again in authenticating this PS1 tiny. It looks authentic to me however the Proenza Schouler stamping inside the bag is what threw me off. Could you please help?


----------



## YellowBuggie

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean  I would like to ask for your help again in authenticating this PS1 tiny. It looks authentic to me however the Proenza Schouler stamping inside the bag is what threw me off. Could you please help?


Hi there. I'm not the person you asked, but the stamping and stitch work on the inside of that bag do not look authentic to me. The stitches are way too big and the stamping is significantly deeper than my authentic (directly from the manufacturer) bag.

Edit to say there are other reasons, but those are the ones that screamed at me from the onset.


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean  I would like to ask for your help again in authenticating this PS1 tiny. It looks authentic to me however the Proenza Schouler stamping inside the bag is what threw me off. Could you please help?


Hi, it looks ok but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
The stamping has varied from deep to light in the past, also depending on the leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean  I would like to ask for your help again in authenticating this PS1 tiny. It looks authentic to me however the Proenza Schouler stamping inside the bag is what threw me off. Could you please help?


Hi! Could you please add straight up, no angle, large photos of the back of the bag and the hangtag? Also, where did it come from? Do you have a link to the seller?


----------



## balenciaguy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Could you please add straight up, no angle, large photos of the back of the bag and the hangtag? Also, where did it come from? Do you have a link to the seller?


Hello @IntheOcean @Elliespurse here are more photos.


----------



## balenciaguy

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @IntheOcean @Elliespurse here are more photos.


Hi, here’s the front photo of the hangtag. There is a missing stitch and a double stitch at the lower left of the tag.


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hi, here’s the front photo of the hangtag. There is a missing stitch and a double stitch at the lower left of the tag.


I agree with Ellie, the bag's authentic, in my opinion.  Stamping is indeed light, but that's ok. Stamping varies depending on colors and leathers. The issue with the stitching that you mentioned is unfortunate, but things like that happen sometimes.


----------



## kyndraolinick

Hi, could someone authenticate my proenza Schouler purse? New to the brand and have no idea what I have. I need to know what size it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

kyndraolinick said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate my proenza Schouler purse? New to the brand and have no idea what I have. I need to know what size it is.


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
It's an old style PS1 Pouch (I have the same in green).
The reference thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-reference-thread.673202/


----------



## IntheOcean

kyndraolinick said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate my proenza Schouler purse? New to the brand and have no idea what I have. I need to know what size it is.


Hi!  This bag is authentic, I agree with Ellie. This is a Pouch, now discontinued. https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schoulers-ps1-pouch-crossbody-now-available/ Comes with a very long strap that can be 'shortened' by tying a knot, as you can see in some of the stock pictures. The color appears to be Smoke, and I believe this is from late 2010-2012.  
Congrats on your first PS1, it's a very roomy little thing, I used to have one in the color Sunshine.


----------



## neporyadok

Dear Ellie and Intheocean. Please excuse me if I sent not all the pics needed. Here’s a bag from a local Russian marketplace. Could you share your thoughts on the bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

neporyadok said:


> Dear Ellie and Intheocean. Please excuse me if I sent not all the pics needed. Here’s a bag from a local Russian marketplace. Could you share your thoughts on the bag? Thank you in advance!


Hi  Welcome to the forums. This Tiny seems authentic from the photos available. Wait for Elliespurse to comment!


----------



## Elliespurse

neporyadok said:


> Dear Ellie and Intheocean. Please excuse me if I sent not all the pics needed. Here’s a bag from a local Russian marketplace. Could you share your thoughts on the bag? Thank you in advance!


Hi, everything looks ok.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## neporyadok

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## neporyadok

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok.
> Welcome to the forums.





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Welcome to the forums. This Tiny seems authentic from the photos available. Wait for Elliespurse to comment!


Thank you


----------



## doloresmartinez18

Hey guys,
Need some help authenticating this PS1 bag I found and might purchase.  Please lmk if more pics are needed.

Dolores


----------



## IntheOcean

doloresmartinez18 said:


> Hey guys,
> Need some help authenticating this PS1 bag I found and might purchase.  Please lmk if more pics are needed.
> 
> Dolores


Hi & welcome to the Purse forum! The photos are rather small, and you're missing photos of the logo - underneath the zipper pocket and the leather tab. If you decide to purchase the bag, please resubmit your request with the proper pictures. However, from what I can see, it appears to be an authentic PS1 in the size Medium, most likely from the 2013 collection, if the dustbag it comes with is the one it came with originally. Wait for Elliespurse to comment, though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, it looks ok but
the pics are small and missing closeup pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and pocket like IntheOcean said.


----------



## bbccaa

Hi! I bought a PS11 in smooth leather from a seller on Trendsales. (Danish site for second hand designer items) 

Everything to my knowledge about this bag seems to fit to an authentic one. It came with dust bag, tags and an Authentication card. The bag is in a really good condition. 

But there’s two things that has made me second guess the authenticity of the bag:

- It came with this blue protection plastic on the metal details. Is that normal? 

- All the pictures I’ve found online features a beige interior fabric. This one is black. 
Have I gotten the real deal? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

bbccaa said:


> Hi! I bought a PS11 in smooth leather from a seller on Trendsales. (Danish site for second hand designer items)
> 
> Everything to my knowledge about this bag seems to fit to an authentic one. It came with dust bag, tags and an Authentication card. The bag is in a really good condition.
> 
> But there’s two things that has made me second guess the authenticity of the bag:
> 
> - It came with this blue protection plastic on the metal details. Is that normal?
> 
> - All the pictures I’ve found online features a beige interior fabric. This one is black.
> Have I gotten the real deal?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 5179390
> 
> View attachment 5179391
> View attachment 5179393
> View attachment 5179394
> View attachment 5179395
> View attachment 5179396
> View attachment 5179398
> View attachment 5179399
> View attachment 5179401
> View attachment 5179402


Hi, it's authentic.
I've seen the blue plastic protection and this black lining on PS11 before. Btw, does the bag have a cloth tag inside the pocket seam?
Congrats on your PS11


----------



## bbccaa

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> I've seen the blue plastic protection and this black lining on PS11 before. Btw, does the bag have a cloth tag inside the pocket seam?
> Congrats on your PS11


Thank you so much for the reply! 
That’s great news!
No, I can’t seem to find a tag in any of the pocket seams. Why can that be?


----------



## Elliespurse

bbccaa said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!
> That’s great news!
> No, I can’t seem to find a tag in any of the pocket seams. Why can that be?


Many PS11 didn't have the cloth tag so it's ok, it could depend on the production year too.


----------



## bbccaa

Elliespurse said:


> Many PS11 didn't have the cloth tag so it's ok, it could depend on the production year too.


I see! Thank you so much for the help again


----------



## irina64

Hello,
I just picked this bag up at the thrift store... Could it be authentic? 
If so, do you know what size and colour it is?


----------



## Elliespurse

irina64 said:


> Hello,
> I just picked this bag up at the thrift store... Could it be authentic?
> If so, do you know what size and colour it is?


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
It's a PS1 from Fall/Winter 2013 (or Spring 2014) in Saddle color.


----------



## irina64

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
> It's a PS1 from Fall/Winter 2013 (or Spring 2014) in Saddle color.


Thank you very much for getting back to me so quickly! I had a good feeling about this one.


----------



## IntheOcean

irina64 said:


> Hello,
> I just picked this bag up at the thrift store... Could it be authentic?
> If so, do you know what size and colour it is?


Hi  It's an authentic Medium PS1, from Fall Winter 2013 most likely or Spring Summer 2014. Not sure about the color, but Saddle seems right, like Elliespurse said.


----------



## irina64

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  It's an authentic Medium PS1, from Fall Winter 2013 most likely or Spring Summer 2014. Not sure about the color, but Saddle seems right, like Elliespurse said.


Thank you so much! What a pleasant surprise!!!
I was a bit concerned about the lack of PS engraving on the hardware and the names being close together on the inner tag. I imagine those details probably changed with time, as this bag has been in production for quite a while now.


----------



## IntheOcean

irina64 said:


> Thank you so much! What a pleasant surprise!!!
> I was a bit concerned about the lack of PS engraving on the hardware and the names being close together on the inner tag. I imagine those details probably changed with time, as this bag has been in production for quite a while now.


That's exactly what happened, yes.  There was a redesign in 2013, with new font for the logo and new lining. Some bags that were released at that time, such as yours, were somewhat of a mix between the old and the new styles.


----------



## irina64

IntheOcean said:


> That's exactly what happened, yes.  There was a redesign in 2013, with new font for the logo and new lining. Some bags that were released at that time, such as yours, were somewhat of a mix between the old and the new styles.


Thank you so much for all the info! I'll dig around in the reference library and some older threads to learn more about all these details. I'm especially curious about the changes in the leather used and which one I've got.
I won't hog this thread anymore though.
Thank you both, @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse !


----------



## balenciaguy

Hello @Elliespurse @IntheOcean, me again  I’d like to get your opinion on this bag. Its heavily used but the price is too good to pass up on. I can easily have it restored.


----------



## balenciaguy

Photos part 2.


----------



## IntheOcean

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse @IntheOcean, me again  I’d like to get your opinion on this bag. Its heavily used but the price is too good to pass up on. I can easily have it restored.


Wait for Ellie to comment, but I believe this is authentic  It's a size Large, the color could be Military? It was repeated several times, so I can't say exactly what season this bag's from, but no later than 2012.


----------



## Elliespurse

balenciaguy said:


> Hello @Elliespurse @IntheOcean, me again  I’d like to get your opinion on this bag. Its heavily used but the price is too good to pass up on. I can easily have it restored.


Hi, I agree with IntheOcean, it's authentic. Yes it looks like a Military PS1 from 2010-2012.


----------



## balenciaguy

Thank you so much @Elliespurse and @IntheOcean!


----------



## acyoc

Hello! First timer here.

I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag YEARS after I saw my first one. My dream one is a larger one, but I can't afford it yet. I bought this one second hand and was wondering if it was authentic. I'll probably keep it even if it's not genuine because the quality is quite good, but please let me know what you think! I'm particularly worried about the mismatch serial number. The tag says its the PS1 Mini. (Also, any tips on how to take care of a suede bag?) Thank you for your time!


----------



## Elliespurse

acyoc said:


> Hello! First timer here.
> 
> I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag YEARS after I saw my first one. My dream one is a larger one, but I can't afford it yet. I bought this one second hand and was wondering if it was authentic. I'll probably keep it even if it's not genuine because the quality is quite good, but please let me know what you think! I'm particularly worried about the mismatch serial number. The tag says its the PS1 Mini. (Also, any tips on how to take care of a suede bag?) Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5220436
> 
> View attachment 5220437
> View attachment 5220438
> View attachment 5220439
> View attachment 5220440
> View attachment 5220441


Hi, everything looks ok but some more pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great.
The numbers often doesn't match so this is ok.
Also wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

acyoc said:


> Hello! First timer here.
> 
> I just got my first Proenza Schouler bag YEARS after I saw my first one. My dream one is a larger one, but I can't afford it yet. I bought this one second hand and was wondering if it was authentic. I'll probably keep it even if it's not genuine because the quality is quite good, but please let me know what you think! I'm particularly worried about the mismatch serial number. The tag says its the PS1 Mini. (Also, any tips on how to take care of a suede bag?) Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5220436
> 
> View attachment 5220437
> View attachment 5220438
> View attachment 5220439
> View attachment 5220440
> View attachment 5220441


Hi. Welcome to the Purse Forum  Yes, from the photos you provided the bag looks perfectly fine, but like Elliespurse said, some photos are missing. 

It's a beautiful bag, suede is quite delicate, yes, but in my opinion, if it's black, it's not that difficult to carry for it. Make sure that if you clean and/or condition the bag, you use products intended for suede.


----------



## Ciela

Hi ladies! I found this PS1 medium for sale and the price seems too good to be true. I've requested more pictures from the seller. Any instant red flags from the 3 pictures available?


----------



## IntheOcean

Ciela said:


> Hi ladies! I found this PS1 medium for sale and the price seems too good to be true. I've requested more pictures from the seller. Any instant red flags from the 3 pictures available?


Hi!  From those three photos, nothing screams fake. Will obviously need more photos to give you a definitive answer. What's it selling for and do you have a link to the listing?


----------



## ami1481010

Hi all, I've been looking for a black PS1 tiny and found this on eBay. Please let me know if it's real and also is that reddish glare discoloring? thanks 

Item: 403237385710
Seller: preo98
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/403237385710?hash=item5de2d235ee:g:cVcAAOSwN-lhbE-N


----------



## IntheOcean

ami1481010 said:


> Hi all, I've been looking for a black PS1 tiny and found this on eBay. Please let me know if it's real and also is that reddish glare discoloring? thanks
> 
> Item: 403237385710
> Seller: preo98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/403237385710?hash=item5de2d235ee:g:cVcAAOSwN-lhbE-N


Hi  Would like to see photos of the back of the bag, the hangtag, and the hardware or the strap. But from the photos available, it looks authentic. Wait for Ellie to comment. If you decide to purchase, post proper pictures when you receive the bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

ami1481010 said:


> Hi all, I've been looking for a black PS1 tiny and found this on eBay. Please let me know if it's real and also is that reddish glare discoloring? thanks
> 
> Item: 403237385710
> Seller: preo98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/403237385710?hash=item5de2d235ee:g:cVcAAOSwN-lhbE-N


Hi, I agree the pics looks ok but more pics would be great.


----------



## ami1481010

Thanks ladies!


----------



## iluvmybags

Hi Ladies! Happy Sunday!
I know its been a while, but I’m happy to see there’s been recent activity to this thread

I just bought this bag from The Real Real



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-bag-bk4ck
		


I bought it thinking it was Khaki which I used to own, but now that I’ve received it I’m not sure. I’m thinking its either Moss OR that it might not be real at all. I have a Military one and compared the details and they all check out EXCEPT (1) there’s no number under the flap (my Khaki had a number) and (2) the screws on the underside of the flap don’t match up. The leather on the new bag feels stiffer than the Military, especially the handle which barely gives at all, but it could just be that this new bag wasn’t used as much as the Military one I own (it does look new or like it wasn’t carried much)

Took a bunch of pics of the important details as well as a few comparisons between the two.
Maybe I‘m just being paranoid - I’ve already bought more than one fake bag from TRR (and I’m aware of at least one fake bag on their site right now)

If its fake I want to notify them right away and send it back. If its real, I can relax & start breaking in my new bag!


----------



## iluvmybags

More pics


----------



## IntheOcean

iluvmybags said:


> Hi Ladies! Happy Sunday!
> I know its been a while, but I’m happy to see there’s been recent activity to this thread
> 
> I just bought this bag from The Real Real
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/proenza-schouler-medium-ps1-bag-bk4ck
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it thinking it was Khaki which I used to own, but now that I’ve received it I’m not sure. I’m thinking its either Moss OR that it might not be real at all. I have a Military one and compared the details and they all check out EXCEPT (1) there’s no number under the flap (my Khaki had a number) and (2) the screws on the underside of the flap don’t match up. The leather on the new bag feels stiffer than the Military, especially the handle which barely gives at all, but it could just be that this new bag wasn’t used as much as the Military one I own (it does look new or like it wasn’t carried much)
> 
> Took a bunch of pics of the important details as well as a few comparisons between the two.
> Maybe I‘m just being paranoid - I’ve already bought more than one fake bag from TRR (and I’m aware of at least one fake bag on their site right now)
> 
> If its fake I want to notify them right away and send it back. If its real, I can relax & start breaking in my new bag!


Hi  Happy weekend you too   The bag is authentic, don't worry about that. This is one of the very earliest models. If you compare the leather tag in the interior zipped pocket to the one on your other (newer) PS1 bag, you'll see a big tell-tale sign.

Regarding the absence of the screws: that's one of the things Proenza Schouler addressed when people started complaining that on some bags, the part of the clasp that's attached to the flap (don't know the proper name for it, sorry) would fall off. It had been glued on, not screwed in, like in newer models. That didn't happen all that often, if I remember correctly, so I wouldn't worry if I were you.

Another point that you might notice if you compare those two bags: the hangtag is attached differently. Beware, you might lose it! That's what happened to quite a few people, and so Proenza Schouler had that issue addressed as well and attached the hangtag to the ring as opposed to the clasp of the strap.

I'm not sure exactly when those changes took place (I only joined tPF a few years back), but Elliespurse has been doing this a lot longer than I have and I'm sure she'll be able to tell what color this bag is. Here's a list of all the Colors through the seasons.


----------



## iluvmybags

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Happy weekend you too   The bag is authentic, don't worry about that. This is one of the very earliest models. If you compare the leather tag in the interior zipped pocket to the one on your other (newer) PS1 bag, you'll see a big tell-tale sign.
> 
> Regarding the absence of the screws: that's one of the things Proenza Schouler addressed when people started complaining that on some bags, the part of the clasp that's attached to the flap (don't know the proper name for it, sorry) would fall off. It had been glued on, not screwed in, like in newer models. That didn't happen all that often, if I remember correctly, so I wouldn't worry if I were you.
> 
> Another point that you might notice if you compare those two bags: the hangtag is attached differently. Beware, you might lose it! That's what happened to quite a few people, and so Proenza Schouler had that issue addressed as well and attached the hangtag to the ring as opposed to the clasp of the strap.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly when those changes took place (I only joined tPF a few years back), but Elliespurse has been doing this a lot longer than I have and I'm sure she'll be able to tell what color this bag is. Here's a list of all the Colors through the seasons.



Thank you so much for the quick reply! 
Now that you mention those things, I do seem to remember a few issues with the earliest releases & I do see the difference in how the hangtag is attached. The round ring is fully sealed so I can’t even move it unless I got some other kind of clasp to attach it to. Not sure about the difference of the inner tag unless you’re referring to the size. The newer one looks a little longer.

I’ll have to dig some through older threads, but I‘m betting this is Moss and not Khaki
Discovering how rare that Khaki color was I’m really wishing I’d never gotten ridden of it! 
(In case you were interested: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/p-s-i-love-you.645859/)
Thank you again for the confirmation!


----------



## IntheOcean

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply!
> Now that you mention those things, I do seem to remember a few issues with the earliest releases & I do see the difference in how the hangtag is attached. The round ring is fully sealed so I can’t even move it unless I got some other kind of clasp to attach it to. Not sure about the difference of the inner tag unless you’re referring to the size. The newer one looks a little longer.
> 
> I’ll have to dig some through older threads, but I‘m betting this is Moss and not Khaki
> Discovering how rare that Khaki color was I’m really wishing I’d never gotten ridden of it!
> (In case you were interested: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/p-s-i-love-you.645859/)
> Thank you again for the confirmation!
> 
> View attachment 5250081
> View attachment 5250082


Look at the seam at the bottom of the tag  I'm leaning towards this bag being Moss, yep. And apparently, it's somewhat prone to turning brown-ish with use, see here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-how-has-it-aged.670105/post-20955518 

Khaki is indeed very pretty, but so is Moss, IMO. I love green colors too.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Haven’t been on the proenza thread for awhile. Recently got a steal on a ps1 and pretty sure it’s real? Fell in love with the color xx



			https://posh.mk/wo6dKqb2wlb
		


taking pics soon!


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Haven’t been on the proenza thread for awhile. Recently got a steal on a ps1 and pretty sure it’s real? Fell in love with the color xx
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/wo6dKqb2wlb
> 
> 
> 
> taking pics soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! This bag is authentic, I believe. And if you bought it for $58, then you got a hell of a deal!  Even with the ink stain. Beautiful color, although I don't think this is Emerald. As far as I know, only suede bags were ever offered in that color (there were Emerald bags in the newer designs, you can tell by the lining, but this is an older model). I think, perhaps, it is Sky Blue from Spring Summer 2012? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-5 But either way, congrats!


----------



## LilMissCutie

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! This bag is authentic, I believe. And if you bought it for $58, then you got a hell of a deal!  Even with the ink stain. Beautiful color, although I don't think this is Emerald. As far as I know, only suede bags were ever offered in that color (there were Emerald bags in the newer designs, you can tell by the lining, but this is an older model). I think, perhaps, it is Sky Blue from Spring Summer 2012? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-5 But either way, congrats!



Thank you! Yes I did get it for next to nothing. Very excited it’s a beautiful color in real life


----------



## ellebe

Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...proenza-schouler-large-ps1-shoulder-bag-bbgbb
Seller: TheRealReal
Comments: I am looking to purchase this large PS1 bag from TheRealReal and I was wondering if you could take a look at this before I make the purchase. And if possible, can you tell what color this is? They list it as brown leather and I am hoping it is in the color saddle. Thank you in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

ellebe said:


> Item Name: Proenza Schouler Large PS1
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...proenza-schouler-large-ps1-shoulder-bag-bbgbb
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Comments: I am looking to purchase this large PS1 bag from TheRealReal and I was wondering if you could take a look at this before I make the purchase. And if possible, can you tell what color this is? They list it as brown leather and I am hoping it is in the color saddle. Thank you in advance!


Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum. TRR photos are useless for authentication. With that said, there's nothing in the pictures they did provide that would make me think this bas is fake. It's probably authentic. If you decide to buy it, just post your own proper photos when you receive the bag. It's from Fall Winter 2013 or later (as in, newer). The color might be Saddle, yes. Here's a link that might be useful: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/ @Elliespurse what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

I agree with @IntheOcean better pics are necessary for proper authentication but it could be ok.


----------



## ellebe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum. TRR photos are useless for authentication. With that said, there's nothing in the pictures they did provide that would make me think this bas is fake. It's probably authentic. If you decide to buy it, just post your own proper photos when you receive the bag. It's from Fall Winter 2013 or later (as in, newer). The color might be Saddle, yes. Here's a link that might be useful: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/ @Elliespurse what do you think?





Elliespurse said:


> I agree with @IntheOcean better pics are necessary for proper authentication but it could be ok.



Thank you for the replies, I really appreciate it! 
I just bought it and once it arrives, I will post it here for authentication.


----------



## EL16

Hello Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
I would like to purchase this Military colour PS1 I really appreciate for your opinions.
Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

EL16 said:


> Hello Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
> I would like to purchase this Military colour PS1 I really appreciate for your opinions.
> Thank you


Hi, everything looks ok, it's authentic imho but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

EL16 said:


> Hello Elliepurse & InTheOcean,
> I would like to purchase this Military colour PS1 I really appreciate for your opinions.
> Thank you


I agree, it's authentic. Military is a really nice color, IMO. It's neutral enough, but with green bags being so rare, it's kind of a statement color, too


----------



## ellebe

Hi,

I posted last week about a large PS1 listed on TheRealReal and after I made the purchase, it finally arrived today. Can you take a look at it please? And please let me know if you need more photos!


----------



## IntheOcean

ellebe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted last week about a large PS1 listed on TheRealReal and after I made the purchase, it finally arrived today. Can you take a look at it please? And please let me know if you need more photos!


Hi  I'm sure it's authentic, hope Ellie confirms. Thank you for the good quality pictures. It's from 2013 as per the tag. Saddle is such a lovely shade of brown, congrats!


----------



## Foofan

Please can I ask a quick question - did the large PS1 ever have a slip pocket instead of a zip up pocket on the back?

I just bought one in electric/cobalt blue (sorry not sure of the colour and very new to PS) and noted that the interior leather tag also has a hole in the lower right hand corner, from reading the posts it looks like that means its an outlet bought bag?

Any help would be amazing - thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Foofan said:


> Please can I ask a quick question - did the large PS1 ever have a slip pocket instead of a zip up pocket on the back?
> 
> I just bought one in electric/cobalt blue (sorry not sure of the colour and very new to PS) and noted that the interior leather tag also has a hole in the lower right hand corner, from reading the posts it looks like that means its an outlet bought bag?
> 
> Any help would be amazing - thank you


Not 100% sure about the hole, but yes, I think I read the same thing, that the hole means the bag was bought in an outlet or as a last call.

The pocket is different for different models. The Extra Large size came with the slip back pocket. Large and Medium both have a zipped pocket.


----------



## Foofan

IntheOcean said:


> Not 100% sure about the hole, but yes, I think I read the same thing, that the hole means the bag was bought in an outlet or as a last call.
> 
> The pocket is different for different models. The Extra Large size came with the slip back pocket. Large and Medium both have a zipped pocket.



Thanks so much for your reply! Ok that makes sense as it looks huge on her when she models it and she is saying its 40cm wide, which I thought was huge at the time. I wanted a large and not sure how much bigger the XL is…


----------



## ellebe

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I'm sure it's authentic, hope Ellie confirms. Thank you for the good quality pictures. It's from 2013 as per the tag. Saddle is such a lovely shade of brown, congrats!



Thank you for your reply and I am glad to hear that!  And I agree, the color is lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

Foofan said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Ok that makes sense as it looks huge on her when she models it and she is saying its 40cm wide, which I thought was huge at the time. I wanted a large and not sure how much bigger the XL is…


There's a comparison thread on the forum. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/ I had the XL, it's quite big, yes. It also has a reinforced bottom, making it more sturdy. And the two straps are nice to have, too, although the one you're looking at seems to only come with the longer strap. 

 I haven't seen your pictures of the PS1 XL before now, sorry. But I'm confident that it's authentic and from late 2013 - 2014, I believe. I'm not sure about the color. But it must've been made somewhere around that time.


----------



## Foofan

IntheOcean said:


> There's a comparison thread on the forum. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/side-by-side-comparison-pics.675832/ I had the XL, it's quite big, yes. It also has a reinforced bottom, making it more sturdy. And the two straps are nice to have, too, although the one you're looking at seems to only come with the longer strap.
> 
> I haven't seen your pictures of the PS1 XL before now, sorry. But I'm confident that it's authentic and from late 2013 - 2014, I believe. I'm not sure about the color. But it must've been made somewhere around that time.


Thank you so much for getting back to me, appreciate your help so much.

I managed to contact the seller and asked them to cancel the sale because I don’t want the XL size. I’m a size UK 16 and only 5 foot tall so this would swamp me I think.

i have my eye on a medium in red and a large in black so will go back and buy one of those instead.


----------



## IntheOcean

Foofan said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me, appreciate your help so much.
> 
> I managed to contact the seller and asked them to cancel the sale because I don’t want the XL size. I’m a size UK 16 and only 5 foot tall so this would swamp me I think.
> 
> i have my eye on a medium in red and a large in black so will go back and buy one of those instead.


Post the pictures here when/if you decide to purchase, and Elliespurse & I will take look at them


----------



## Foofan

IntheOcean said:


> Post the pictures here when/if you decide to purchase, and Elliespurse & I will take look at them


Thank you very much, will do x


----------



## tgillman

Hello there! This is the first Proenza bag I've ever come across so please forgive me for my ignorance. Thrifted it today! Any thoughts on authenticity? Let me know if you need any other photos or information. Thank you so much in advance 

Can definitely smell the leather
Item Name: I think it's a Proenza Ps1 Clutch? Navy/Blue
Size: About 10.5in X 6in


----------



## Elliespurse

tgillman said:


> Hello there! This is the first Proenza bag I've ever come across so please forgive me for my ignorance. Thrifted it today! Any thoughts on authenticity? Let me know if you need any other photos or information. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Can definitely smell the leather
> Item Name: I think it's a Proenza Ps1 Clutch? Navy/Blue
> Size: About 10.5in X 6in


Hi, it's fake. It's a very old fake though.


----------



## tgillman

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's fake. It's a very old fake though.


Thank You! Just curious, so I can learn for next time - what gives it away?


----------



## Elliespurse

tgillman said:


> Thank You! Just curious, so I can learn for next time - what gives it away?


It's many things, the hardware, stamping and the lining is like nylon. The original lining is more matte jacquard fabric.


----------



## tgillman

Elliespurse said:


> It's many things, the hardware, stamping and the lining is like nylon. The original lining is more matte jacquard fabric.


Thanks!!


----------



## lianned

Hi there! I was wondering if you guys think this is an authentic PZ or not? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

lianned said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if you guys think this is an authentic PZ or not? Thank you in advance!


Hello and welcome, I'm sorry this is not authentic. It's a copy or fake.


----------



## lianned

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome, I'm sorry this is not authentic. It's a copy or fake.


Thank you so much for the quick response! Merry Christmas


----------



## Teva

Hi all,
Glad to find the forum. I'm wondering could you help me take a look at this listing (Brown PS1 Medium) ? Thanks in advance!


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/proenza-schouler/brown-leather-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-20169694.shtml
		

Kind regards,
Teva


----------



## IntheOcean

Teva said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to find the forum. I'm wondering could you help me take a look at this listing (Brown PS1 Medium) ? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/proenza-schouler/brown-leather-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-20169694.shtml
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Teva


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum! I'm confident this bag is authentic, but wait for Elliespurse to comment (she's been doing this a lot longer than I have). I believe the color is Dark Chocolate from either Fall/Winter 2014 or Spring/Summer 2019. Here is a list of all the colors, if you're interested


----------



## Elliespurse

Teva said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to find the forum. I'm wondering could you help me take a look at this listing (Brown PS1 Medium) ? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/proenza-schouler/brown-leather-ps1-proenza-schouler-handbag-20169694.shtml
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Teva


Hi, I agree with IntheOcean it's authentic.


----------



## Teva

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree with IntheOcean it's authentic.



Thank you *IntheOcean and Elliespurse for your prompt reply! Happy new year *


----------



## SpaceBagBlue

Hello!

I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but I’m a little nervous it’s not authentic - I would really appreciate verification and some help! Does it look ok? What season is it from? These are the only images supplied but I’ve asked for one of the tag in the back pocket as well. Also, does the brass / gold tone hardware hold up better than the silver hardware in the long run or is the silver hardware better, or does it not matter as long as you take good care of it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

SpaceBagBlue said:


> Hello!
> 
> I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while but I’m a little nervous it’s not authentic - I would really appreciate verification and some help! Does it look ok? What season is it from? These are the only images supplied but I’ve asked for one of the tag in the back pocket as well. Also, does the brass / gold tone hardware hold up better than the silver hardware in the long run or is the silver hardware better, or does it not matter as long as you take good care of it?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5297776
> View attachment 5297777
> View attachment 5297778
> View attachment 5297779
> View attachment 5297780
> View attachment 5297781
> View attachment 5297782
> View attachment 5297783


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum! 

This looks absolutely fine, but we would need to see the logos inside to be 100% sure. Add the photos when you receive them and Ellie and I will look at them.

This bag was made sometime before Fall Winter 2013, but I won't be able to be more specific because this is in the color Midnight, I believe, which is one of the permanent colors and it's available every season. So it's from 2010-2013, no later than that. The size is Large.

Can't really comment on your question regarding the hardware, as all of my Proenzas came with gold-tone hardware. Yours looks OK, but it is prone to losing its gold finish with frequent use. Silver or gunmetal holds up better, from what I know. The worst was black. It was only present on black bags, and that combo did look really nice. But the black painted hardware was very prone to chipping and was subsequently replaced with gunmetal hardware. Newer models often come with silver hardware now, but older bags sported gold hardware most of the time.


----------



## SpaceBagBlue

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> This looks absolutely fine, but we would need to see the logos inside to be 100% sure. Add the photos when you receive them and Ellie and I will look at them.
> 
> This bag was made sometime before Fall Winter 2013, but I won't be able to be more specific because this is in the color Midnight, I believe, which is one of the permanent colors and it's available every season. So it's from 2010-2013, no later than that. The size is Large.
> 
> Can't really comment on your question regarding the hardware, as all of my Proenzas came with gold-tone hardware. Yours looks OK, but it is prone to losing its gold finish with frequent use. Silver or gunmetal holds up better, from what I know. The worst was black. It was only present on black bags, and that combo did look really nice. But the black painted hardware was very prone to chipping and was subsequently replaced with gunmetal hardware. Newer models often come with silver hardware now, but older bags sported gold hardware most of the time.



Thanks so much for such a warm welcome and a speedy reply! I got sent these photos from the seller when I asked. How does it look to you?

Thanks as well for your experiences with the hardware. I tend to like gold-tone for some reason but I’ve had good and bad experiences.


----------



## IntheOcean

SpaceBagBlue said:


> Thanks so much for such a warm welcome and a speedy reply! I got sent these photos from the seller when I asked. How does it look to you?
> 
> Thanks as well for your experiences with the hardware. I tend to like gold-tone for some reason but I’ve had good and bad experiences.
> 
> View attachment 5298218
> View attachment 5298219


You're welcome   Looks fine!


----------



## SpaceBagBlue

IntheOcean said:


> You're welcome   Looks fine!



Thanks so much! Do these bags usually come with serial numbers etc that help with authentication or is it just down to spotting little details? I know some resellers have those white authentication cards and I got a bit nervous because I didn’t see that in the pictures with this one! Your knowledge of these bags is amazing btw - thanks again!


----------



## IntheOcean

SpaceBagBlue said:


> Thanks so much! Do these bags usually come with serial numbers etc that help with authentication or is it just down to spotting little details? Are there any obvious red flags when it comes to PS1 fakes? Your knowledge of these bags is amazing btw - thanks again!


Thank you. I'm more of a newbie here, Ellie has been doing this for like a decade now... Even longer, perhaps? 

Older bags have numbers only on cards they come with (but most sellers don't keep those). Newer bags have large fabric tags inside the zipper pocket with some info & a serial number, but those are more like model numbers. They're not unique to each bag and don't really tell what month/year the bag was made, like some other brands' serial numbers do. The three-digit number on the other side of the leather tag doesn't really mean anything, and not all bags have it.

Authenticating PS bags is mostly just getting acquainted with how they_ should_ look so that when something's off, you can see it. Most of the fakes we see here in this thread are easy to tell since they're really poorly made. But there are some that are quite, quite 'good'. So it's important to see all the logos, front side, back side, lining, etc. to be sure. It helps that this brand is not as popular as it once was.


----------



## SpaceBagBlue

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you. I'm more of a newbie here, Ellie has been doing this for like a decade now... Even longer, perhaps?
> 
> Older bags have numbers only on cards they come with (but most sellers don't keep those). Newer bags have large fabric tags inside the zipper pocket with some info & a serial number, but those are more like model numbers. They're not unique to each bag and don't really tell what month/year the bag was made, like some other brands' serial numbers do. The three-digit number on the other side of the leather tag doesn't really mean anything, and not all bags have it.
> 
> Authenticating PS bags is mostly just getting acquainted with how they_ should_ look so that when something's off, you can see it. Most of the fakes we see here in this thread are easy to tell since they're really poorly made. But there are some that are quite, quite 'good'. So it's important to see all the logos, front side, back side, lining, etc. to be sure. It helps that this brand is not as popular as it once was.



^^ Thanks so much for sharing! Excited for my purchase to come now, thank you for helping me with it! Do you know if PS are pretty good with giving a new dust bag? I know some brands are happy to give you one if you ask, but others not so much.


----------



## IntheOcean

SpaceBagBlue said:


> ^^ Thanks so much for sharing! Excited for my purchase to come now, thank you for helping me with it! Do you know if PS are pretty good with giving a new dust bag? I know some brands are happy to give you one if you ask, but others not so much.


Don't know, sorry. Perhaps if you have a good relationship with a Sales Associate they might be able to provide you with a dustbag. Or you might just contact their customer service and they might send you one


----------



## anris96

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> 
> *Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.



Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini
Listing number:   185256148585 
Seller:   ohgalore 
Link:   Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody Bag Taupe Grey | eBay 
Comments:  Please help me authenticate this. Thank you very much.


----------



## Elliespurse

anris96 said:


> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini
> Listing number:   185256148585
> Seller:   ohgalore
> Link:   Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody Bag Taupe Grey | eBay
> Comments:  Please help me authenticate this. Thank you very much.


Hi, it's authentic but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

anris96 said:


> Item:  Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini
> Listing number:   185256148585
> Seller:   ohgalore
> Link:   Authentic Proenza Schouler PS1 Mini Crossbody Bag Taupe Grey | eBay
> Comments:  Please help me authenticate this. Thank you very much.


Hi! I agree with Ellie that the bag is authentic. However, it's not a Mini but a Pouch. The strap is supposed to be really long, so the seller either tied a knot (somewhere in the back) or shortened it. If it's a knot, there might be some creasing in the leather if you decide to untie it.


----------



## Lucy211

Hello, I’m new here and hope you can assist in determining authenticity. I just purchased a used 
Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch with fringes in Dune color.
See attached link to Poshmark.
Thank you!


			https://posh.mk/SNsk0OdKanb


----------



## Elliespurse

Lucy211 said:


> Hello, I’m new here and hope you can assist in determining authenticity. I just purchased a used
> Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch with fringes in Dune color.
> See attached link to Poshmark.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/SNsk0OdKanb


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lucy211 said:


> Hello, I’m new here and hope you can assist in determining authenticity. I just purchased a used
> Proenza Schouler PS1 pouch with fringes in Dune color.
> See attached link to Poshmark.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/SNsk0OdKanb


Welcome to the Purse forum  I agree with Ellie, everything looks fine, the Pouch is authentic. Beautiful color, too. Looks gorgeous against the gunmetal hardware. Congrats.


----------



## Lucy211

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse forum  I agree with Ellie, everything looks fine, the Pouch is authentic. Beautiful color, too. Looks gorgeous against the gunmetal hardware. Congrats.


Thank you very much for your quick responses ))


----------



## fresatura

Hello
I am new to this so please excuse if I posted in the wrong thread.

Could you please authenticate a Proenza Schouler bag for me?

I am not versed in Proenza Schouler so I guessed it might be PS1 runner?

It is not on eBay so I can’t post a link.

thank you very much


----------



## Elliespurse

fresatura said:


> Hello
> I am new to this so please excuse if I posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> Could you please authenticate a Proenza Schouler bag for me?
> 
> I am not versed in Proenza Schouler so I guessed it might be PS1 runner?
> 
> It is not on eBay so I can’t post a link.
> 
> thank you very much


Hi, this looks ok but more pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great, also wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
It's the Tiny Fringe, a smaller bag than the Medium. The Runner was larger and had no top handle.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## IntheOcean

fresatura said:


> Hello
> I am new to this so please excuse if I posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> Could you please authenticate a Proenza Schouler bag for me?
> 
> I am not versed in Proenza Schouler so I guessed it might be PS1 runner?
> 
> It is not on eBay so I can’t post a link.
> 
> thank you very much


Welcome! Yes, I agree with Ellie, the bag seems to be authentic, although some pics are missing. These threads might be of interest to you: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-ps1-size-the-tiny-ps1.841803/ 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ps1-tiny-or-medium.860683/


----------



## fresatura

Thank you so very much for your unbelievable quick answers.
I will ask the seller for more pics.


----------



## filledwithdoom

Hello, I've always wanted to do this, hehe.
Would you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag?
I believe it's newer and the sturdy black leather is very enticing.


----------



## filledwithdoom

filledwithdoom said:


> Hello, I've always wanted to do this, hehe.
> Would you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag?
> I believe it's newer and the sturdy black leather is very enticing.



I also have authentication card photos, but I wasn't sure it that would help.


----------



## Elliespurse

filledwithdoom said:


> Hello, I've always wanted to do this, hehe.
> Would you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag?
> I believe it's newer and the sturdy black leather is very enticing.


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## IntheOcean

filledwithdoom said:


> Hello, I've always wanted to do this, hehe.
> Would you please help me authenticate this PS1 Medium bag?
> I believe it's newer and the sturdy black leather is very enticing.


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum  I believe it's authentic. It's not a PS1, though. It's a PS1+. You can tell by the flap being one single piece of leather with stitching and the divided main compartment.


----------



## filledwithdoom

Omg! I didn't even notice the 2nd large compartment! Thanks!
Would it be okay to post 2 other ps1 bags I have for authentication?


----------



## IntheOcean

filledwithdoom said:


> Omg! I didn't even notice the 2nd large compartment! Thanks!
> Would it be okay to post 2 other ps1 bags I have for authentication?


Sure, go ahead


----------



## filledwithdoom

Okay so I'm certain now that these are supposed to be ps1 Mediums in Smoke in Black suede.
But your thoughts would be much appreciated on them!


----------



## filledwithdoom

filledwithdoom said:


> Okay so I'm certain now that these are supposed to be ps1 Mediums in Smoke in Black suede.
> But your thoughts would be much appreciated on them!


And this is the black suede one. I think it may be an older model?


----------



## IntheOcean

filledwithdoom said:


> And this is the black suede one. I think it may be an older model?
> 
> View attachment 5313762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313772


Yes, these two are regular PS1, both in the size Medium. I believe they're authentic, wait for Ellie to comment - she's been doing this for a lot longer than I have.  The black suede one is indeed an older model, made no later than Spring Summer 2013.

The black PS1+ is going to be quite a lot more structured than those two bags. People seem to be very devided on this - some love the slouchy look, others prefer the new, more structured designs. In my opinion, though, both are equally pretty, just have slightly different vibes.


----------



## Elliespurse

filledwithdoom said:


> Okay so I'm certain now that these are supposed to be ps1 Mediums in Smoke in Black suede.
> But your thoughts would be much appreciated on them!





filledwithdoom said:


> And this is the black suede one. I think it may be an older model?
> 
> View attachment 5313762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313772


Hi, yes I agree both are authentic.


----------



## filledwithdoom

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes I agree both are authentic.


Thank you both for your help! 
I've loved these bags since before I was able to afford them. 
Owning them now makes me so happy lol. 
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## anris96

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> 
> *Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.



Item:   PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BAG 
Listing number:   144387915937 
Seller:   theoc789 
Link:   PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BAG SATCHELDARK OLIVE NEW WITH TAGS | eBay 
Comments:  Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

anris96 said:


> Item:   PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BAG
> Listing number:   144387915937
> Seller:   theoc789
> Link:   PROENZA SCHOULER PS1 MEDIUM BAG SATCHELDARK OLIVE NEW WITH TAGS | eBay
> Comments:  Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
Note the first two pics are stock photos of another bag.


----------



## RAPATSANANT

Hello! Can you please help me chrck out this one.


----------



## Elliespurse

RAPATSANANT said:


> Hello! Can you please help me chrck out this one.


Hi, this looks ok but pics of the stamped PS letters on the leather tab inside the pocket and letters on the fold-over clasp would be great. Also wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

RAPATSANANT said:


> Hello! Can you please help me chrck out this one.


Missing photos of the back, under the clasp, and two photos of the logo - in the middle compartment and in the zipped pocket.


----------



## RAPATSANANT

IntheOcean said:


> Missing photos of the back, under the clasp, and two photos of the logo - in the middle compartment and in the zipped pocket.


----------



## RAPATSANANT

IntheOcean said:


> Missing photos of the back, under the clasp, and two photos of the logo - in the middle compartment and in the zipped pocket.


----------



## IntheOcean

Thanks for providing great photos, the bag is authentic


----------



## kristy47

Hello! I’m clueless on PS1s but I’m wanting one in Saddle. Can someone help authenticate this one on Poshmark?

Item Name:  PS1 large in Saddle 
Link:  https://posh.mk/77jYCQWErnb
Seller:  butakovka
Comments: The link has photos but I’m not familiar with PS bags so if someone could look it over that would be great!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

kristy47 said:


> Hello! I’m clueless on PS1s but I’m wanting one in Saddle. Can someone help authenticate this one on Poshmark?
> 
> Item Name:  PS1 large in Saddle
> Link:  https://posh.mk/77jYCQWErnb
> Seller:  butakovka
> Comments: The link has photos but I’m not familiar with PS bags so if someone could look it over that would be great!
> Thanks!!!


Hi, this could be ok but larger pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great.
Also wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

kristy47 said:


> Hello! I’m clueless on PS1s but I’m wanting one in Saddle. Can someone help authenticate this one on Poshmark?
> 
> Item Name:  PS1 large in Saddle
> Link:  https://posh.mk/77jYCQWErnb
> Seller:  butakovka
> Comments: The link has photos but I’m not familiar with PS bags so if someone could look it over that would be great!
> Thanks!!!


Hi  Not enough pictures, but yes, this is probably authentic. If you decide to purchase this bag, repost with the proper photos.

Can pictures on Poshmark be enlarged?


----------



## kristy47

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Not enough pictures, but yes, this is probably authentic. If you decide to purchase this bag, repost with the proper photos.
> 
> Can pictures on Poshmark be enlarged?


I’m not sure if they can but I will also ask for more pictures! Thank you!


----------



## kristy47

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but larger pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great.
> Also wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


Thank you! I’ll see if I can get more photos!


----------



## kristy47

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Not enough pictures, but yes, this is probably authentic. If you decide to purchase this bag, repost with the proper photos.
> 
> Can pictures on Poshmark be enlarged?


She added more photos of the inside. Do these help?



			https://posh.mk/CawQ7FUAsnb


----------



## kristy47

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but larger pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag would be great.
> Also wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


She added more after I asked. Do these help? https://posh.mk/CawQ7FUAsnb


----------



## IntheOcean

kristy47 said:


> She added more photos of the inside. Do these help?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/CawQ7FUAsnb


Yes, they do. Wait for Ellie to comment, but I'm confident it's authentic.


----------



## Elliespurse

kristy47 said:


> She added more after I asked. Do these help? https://posh.mk/CawQ7FUAsnb


Thanks for the pics, I agree it's authentic.


----------



## kristy47

Thank you both!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this small pouch bought on a live sale on YouTube looked at please. 
Sorry...first ever item from this brand and I have no idea whatsoever the style name , colour or age.
Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hoping these are clear enough for you.
No other labels found.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> May I have this small pouch bought on a live sale on YouTube looked at please.
> Sorry...first ever item from this brand and I have no idea whatsoever the style name , colour or age.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323810
> View attachment 5323811
> View attachment 5323812
> View attachment 5323813
> View attachment 5323814
> View attachment 5323815
> 
> Hoping these are clear enough for you.
> No other labels found.


Hi! Congrats on getting your first PS piece  I believe it's authentic, I think it's called a Wallet, even though it's really more of a pouch. And it's one of the earliest models - you can tell by the seam at the bottom of the leather tag. Can't say anything regarding the color, so wait for Elliespurse to comment, she's been into Proenza Schouler for a lot longer than I have!


----------



## Elliespurse

Narnanz said:


> May I have this small pouch bought on a live sale on YouTube looked at please.
> Sorry...first ever item from this brand and I have no idea whatsoever the style name , colour or age.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323810
> View attachment 5323811
> View attachment 5323812
> View attachment 5323813
> View attachment 5323814
> View attachment 5323815
> 
> Hoping these are clear enough for you.
> No other labels found.


Hi, it's authentic.
It's called PS1 Wallet from around 2012 and it's a "second edition" of the first Wallet without the button in front. I think the color was just called Brown. See ref. thread:





						Proenza Schouler SLG (Small Leather Goods) reference thread
					

Name: Credit Card Case Style: 6 credit card slots and one center compartment Color: Black, Military, Orange, Purple Rain Size: 3.75" x 3" Season: SS12 Price: $170 at Proenzaschouler.com




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Congrats on getting your first PS piece  I believe it's authentic, I think it's called a Wallet, even though it's really more of a pouch. And it's one of the earliest models - you can tell by the seam at the bottom of the leather tag. Can't say anything regarding the color, so wait for Elliespurse to comment, she's been into Proenza Schouler for a lot longer than I have!





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's called PS1 Wallet from around 2012 and it's a "second edition" of the first Wallet without the button in front. I think the color was just called Brown. See ref. thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler SLG (Small Leather Goods) reference thread
> 
> 
> Name: Credit Card Case Style: 6 credit card slots and one center compartment Color: Black, Military, Orange, Purple Rain Size: 3.75" x 3" Season: SS12 Price: $170 at Proenzaschouler.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you both...its much appreciated


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi all
Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item name : 100% AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE PS1 LEATHER SATCHEL CROSSBODY BAG
Item seller : Kennyto600
Link:
Item number :304347915606
Pics:


----------



## Elliespurse

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi all
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name : 100% AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE PS1 LEATHER SATCHEL CROSSBODY BAG
> Item seller : Kennyto600
> Link:
> Item number :304347915606
> Pics:
> View attachment 5324618
> View attachment 5324619
> View attachment 5324620
> View attachment 5324621
> View attachment 5324622
> View attachment 5324623
> View attachment 5324624
> View attachment 5324626


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
The pics are larger in the listing on ebay.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi all
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item name : 100% AUTH PROENZA SCHOULER LARGE PS1 LEATHER SATCHEL CROSSBODY BAG
> Item seller : Kennyto600
> Link:
> Item number :304347915606
> Pics:
> View attachment 5324618
> View attachment 5324619
> View attachment 5324620
> View attachment 5324621
> View attachment 5324622
> View attachment 5324623
> View attachment 5324624
> View attachment 5324626


Hi! I agree with Ellie, it's an authentic Large PS1.


----------



## Jadex-37

Many thanks both of you


----------



## anris96

lilith240484 said:


> *PROENZA SCHOULER AUTHENTICITY QUESTIONS GO HERE.*
> 
> ****​
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> FIRST, PLEASE *DO A SEARCH BY SELLER NAME OR ITEM NUMBER* TO SEE IF YOUR QUESTION HAS ALREADY BEEN ANSWERED.
> 
> *IF THE LISTING HAS NOT YET BEEN AUTHENTICATED, POST HERE.*
> 
> This is a free service, so it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format.
> PLEASE LEAVE A SPACE AFTER THE COLONS.
> 
> *PLEASE LIMIT YOUR REQUESTS TO THREE (3) PER POST.*
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item:  xxxx
> Listing number:  xxxx
> Seller:  xxxx
> Link:  xxxx
> Comments:  xxxx
> 
> If the item in question is
> NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post. It will not work.
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post.  Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help them.*
> 
> *Should one of YOUR items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. DO NOT handle disputes with other members in this thread &#8211; take your differences to Private Messages.
> ****Failure to do so can result in BANNING.****
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.



Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this PS1. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

anris96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this PS1. Thank you!


Hi, it's authentic imo but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

anris96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this PS1. Thank you!


Hi  I believe it's authentic, although pictures of the logo inside wouldn't hurt.


----------



## CalleighLo

Hello Ellie, I'm new here - I apologize if I've replied on the wrong thread. 

I'm looking to purchase this Proenza Schouler PS1 and I'm just wondering if it's authentic? I've gotten the link from the seller's shop online. 

Link: https://carousell.app.link/XmtrWUZqfob 

Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

CalleighLo said:


> Hello Ellie, I'm new here - I apologize if I've replied on the wrong thread.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase this Proenza Schouler PS1 and I'm just wondering if it's authentic? I've gotten the link from the seller's shop online.
> 
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/XmtrWUZqfob
> 
> Thank you!


Hello, I'm sorry but this is fake.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## CalleighLo

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, I'm sorry but this is fake.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Thank you, Ellie! Do you think you can take a look at this one too?



			https://carousell.app.link/wnvAMe8Zfob
		


thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

CalleighLo said:


> Thank you, Ellie! Do you think you can take a look at this one too?
> 
> 
> 
> https://carousell.app.link/wnvAMe8Zfob
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


It could be ok but we would need more pics of the stamped PS letters inside the bag and on the fold-over clasp.


----------



## babelfish

Hi ladies, can you olease authenticate this one for me? Many thanks in advance!








						Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
					

Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.




					link.dolap.com


----------



## Elliespurse

babelfish said:


> Hi ladies, can you olease authenticate this one for me? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.dolap.com


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

babelfish said:


> Hi ladies, can you olease authenticate this one for me? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Askılı Çanta Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Askılı Çanta
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Askılı Çanta modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Askılı Çanta markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.dolap.com


Hi, I agree with Ellie, the Pouch is authentic!


----------



## babelfish

Thank you so much, you’re wonderful as always  Any idea on year and color?


----------



## IntheOcean

babelfish said:


> Thank you so much, you’re wonderful as always  Any idea on year and color?


Here's a list of the colors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ Yours would be 2014 or newer, I believe. Ellie, do you remember when the cloth tag was introduced, 2014 or 2015? Bags from the last couple of years had different hardware, too.


----------



## Elliespurse

babelfish said:


> Thank you so much, you’re wonderful as always  Any idea on year and color?





IntheOcean said:


> Here's a list of the colors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ Yours would be 2014 or newer, I believe. Ellie, do you remember when the cloth tag was introduced, 2014 or 2015? Bags from the last couple of years had different hardware, too.


I think the smaller bags like the PS1 Pouch got the cloth tag a little later, perhaps 2014.


----------



## IntheOcean

And I completely forgot that the Pouch was discontinued in... 2018?? So that should narrow it down


----------



## babelfish

Many thanks for your input! Seller says she doesn’t remember exactly which year she bought it but it may be 2018. And I didn’t know oouch was discontinued! Such a shame. It’s a nice messenger for basics.


----------



## IntheOcean

babelfish said:


> Many thanks for your input! Seller says she doesn’t remember exactly which year she bought it but it may be 2018. And I didn’t know oouch was discontinued! Such a shame. It’s a nice messenger for basics.


It is a nice bag! The strap is very long, which makes it a great crossbody bag for any height/body frame. People usually tie a knot or punch an extra hole to shorten it. I used to have a Pouch and sold it only because the color didn't go with the rest of my wardrobe.


----------



## dalenas

Hello! I am hoping to get this bag authenticated.
Item Name:  Proenza Schouler PS11 mini 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/115290493045?hash=item1ad7d95075:g:1YQAAOSwqg1iLAec
Seller:  phounsavanh 
Comments: I've asked for a couple photos of the lining too. Hoping to make the purchase soon if it's authentic. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

dalenas said:


> Hello! I am hoping to get this bag authenticated.
> Item Name:  Proenza Schouler PS11 mini
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/115290493045?hash=item1ad7d95075:g:1YQAAOSwqg1iLAec
> Seller:  phounsavanh
> Comments: I've asked for a couple photos of the lining too. Hoping to make the purchase soon if it's authentic. THANK YOU!!!


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## dalenas

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.


Thank you Ellie!


----------



## Keen

Hi! I think I know the answer to this but I'm hoping someone can authenticate this bag for me?  I'm not very familiar with PS, so I thought I'd ask the experts. Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Keen said:


> Hi! I think I know the answer to this but I'm hoping someone can authenticate this bag for me?  I'm not very familiar with PS, so I thought I'd ask the experts. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5373621
> View attachment 5373622
> View attachment 5373623
> View attachment 5373624
> View attachment 5373625
> View attachment 5373626
> View attachment 5373627
> View attachment 5373628


Hi!  If you're thinking this is fake, you're correct.  Very fake.


----------



## Keen

IntheOcean said:


> Hi!  If you're thinking this is fake, you're correct.  Very fake.



I was and thank you for confirming it! (I'm only out $4.50 - it was a thrift store find!)


----------



## IntheOcean

Keen said:


> I was and thank you for confirming it! (I'm only out $4.50 - it was a thrift store find!)


You're welcome :flower: Better luck next time! I love thrifting too. Sometimes you can come across really wonderful deals!


----------



## mimi_rose

Hi everyone - got a new, high enough paying job to justify buying my first designer bag, and decided on a PS1+ mini because I have loved the design for awhile now, even better than the original PS1. However, I did order it from Poshmark (https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Mini-Crossbody-Authentic-61e37606e107bbd19fb73796) and while I can't imagine someone going to all the effort to fake the tags, card etc, I just wanted to be sure since I'm a bit ignorant of these things.

The main things that made me wonder a bit is that one side of the back of the bag is a bit warped and bumpy near the seams. Also, the QR code on the authentication card goes to a defunct website : "ww1.temera-imtrue.com" and when I type the numbers above the barcode on the tag ("h00553 c261P 1990") into google, it comes up with a bunch of Korean shopping websites but nothing else (the seller says she got it on Farfetch). I have attached some extra photos to go with what is already on the listing - any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elliespurse

mimi_rose said:


> Hi everyone - got a new, high enough paying job to justify buying my first designer bag, and decided on a PS1+ mini because I have loved the design for awhile now, even better than the original PS1. However, I did order it from Poshmark (https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Mini-Crossbody-Authentic-61e37606e107bbd19fb73796) and while I can't imagine someone going to all the effort to fake the tags, card etc, I just wanted to be sure since I'm a bit ignorant of these things.
> 
> The main things that made me wonder a bit is that one side of the back of the bag is a bit warped and bumpy near the seams. Also, the QR code on the authentication card goes to a defunct website : "ww1.temera-imtrue.com" and when I type the numbers above the barcode on the tag ("h00553 c261P 1990") into google, it comes up with a bunch of Korean shopping websites but nothing else (the seller says she got it on Farfetch). I have attached some extra photos to go with what is already on the listing - any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374050
> View attachment 5374051
> View attachment 5374052
> View attachment 5374053
> View attachment 5374054
> View attachment 5374055


Hi, this looks ok but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mimi_rose

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thanks so much for the quick response


----------



## IntheOcean

mimi_rose said:


> Hi everyone - got a new, high enough paying job to justify buying my first designer bag, and decided on a PS1+ mini because I have loved the design for awhile now, even better than the original PS1. However, I did order it from Poshmark (https://poshmark.ca/listing/PROENZA-SCHOULER-PS1-Mini-Crossbody-Authentic-61e37606e107bbd19fb73796) and while I can't imagine someone going to all the effort to fake the tags, card etc, I just wanted to be sure since I'm a bit ignorant of these things.
> 
> The main things that made me wonder a bit is that one side of the back of the bag is a bit warped and bumpy near the seams. Also, the QR code on the authentication card goes to a defunct website : "ww1.temera-imtrue.com" and when I type the numbers above the barcode on the tag ("h00553 c261P 1990") into google, it comes up with a bunch of Korean shopping websites but nothing else (the seller says she got it on Farfetch). I have attached some extra photos to go with what is already on the listing - any help authenticating would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374050
> View attachment 5374051
> View attachment 5374052
> View attachment 5374053
> View attachment 5374054
> View attachment 5374055


Welcome to the Purse Forum! This bag is authentic  Asphalt Gray is a beautiful color. As for the warped part on the back, yes, I can see it in the pictures. Don't really know what it is, just a small manufacturing defect, I guess? Or, perhaps, the bag was placed near a radiator or something else hot? 

Don't let the presence of tags fool you, however. Lots of fake bags come with fake tags and even receipts. It's just a piece of paper, after all. Much easier to manufacture than the bag itself.


----------



## mimi_rose

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum! This bag is authentic  Asphalt Gray is a beautiful color. As for the warped part on the back, yes, I can see it in the pictures. Don't really know what it is, just a small manufacturing defect, I guess? Or, perhaps, the bag was placed near a radiator or something else hot?
> 
> Don't let the presence of tags fool you, however. Lots of fake bags come with fake tags and even receipts. It's just a piece of paper, after all. Much easier to manufacture than the bag itself.



Thank you for verifying! And yes, it really is a lovely shade of grey - goes with everything but stands out way more than black! 

That's good to know about the tags - it's scary that there's so many listings on Poshmark that present the tags/cards as a foolproof sign of authenticity :/


----------



## jemappellejill

Hi, I’m new here, and would appreciate your help checking the authenticity of this PS1 Medium bag that I’m eyeing to buy.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

jemappellejill said:


> Hi, I’m new here, and would appreciate your help checking the authenticity of this PS1 Medium bag that I’m eyeing to buy.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380669
> View attachment 5380670
> View attachment 5380671
> View attachment 5380672
> View attachment 5380673
> View attachment 5380674
> View attachment 5380675


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum! Cannot tell you with certainty from the photos the seller provided, but the few signs I can see point to an authentic PS1 Medium, from 2013 or earlier. If you decide to purchase the bag, repost with your own pictures


----------



## Elliespurse

jemappellejill said:


> Hi, I’m new here, and would appreciate your help checking the authenticity of this PS1 Medium bag that I’m eyeing to buy.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380669
> View attachment 5380670
> View attachment 5380671
> View attachment 5380672
> View attachment 5380673
> View attachment 5380674
> View attachment 5380675


Hi, I agree this looks ok but more pics would be great.
It's from around 2011-2012.


----------



## iuvcoach

Hi, can someone look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic? TIA


----------



## iuvcoach

More pics


----------



## Elliespurse

iuvcoach said:


> Hi, can someone look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic? TIA
> View attachment 5395400
> View attachment 5395401
> View attachment 5395403
> View attachment 5395404
> View attachment 5395405
> View attachment 5395406
> View attachment 5395407
> View attachment 5395408
> View attachment 5395409





iuvcoach said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395420
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395420
> View attachment 5395421


Hi, it's authentic imo but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

iuvcoach said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395420
> View attachment 5395416
> View attachment 5395417
> View attachment 5395418
> View attachment 5395419
> View attachment 5395420
> View attachment 5395421


Hi! It's authentic, and very pretty! Congrats.


----------



## iuvcoach

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! It's authentic, and very pretty! Congrats.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic imo but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have  this PS1 medium looked at please.
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1447490/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium
Seller jnaynes via Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> May I have  this PS1 medium looked at please.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1447490/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium
> Seller jnaynes via Designer Wardrobe
> Thank you.


Gorgeous and authentic! Hopefully, Ellie confirms  It's from the Spring Summer 2012 collection: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-3 The calfskin seems to be a bit worn, especially on the corners, but it can be easily touched up.


----------



## Elliespurse

Narnanz said:


> May I have  this PS1 medium looked at please.
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1447490/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium
> Seller jnaynes via Designer Wardrobe
> Thank you.


Hi, I agree it's authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous and authentic! Hopefully, Ellie confirms  It's from the Spring Summer 2012 collection: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-bags-and-slg-reference-thread.673222/page-3 The calfskin seems to be a bit worn, especially on the corners, but it can be easily touched up.





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic.


Thank you so much both of you......rehabbing bags is my jam so would be an easy fix for me.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Thank you so much both of you......rehabbing bags is my jam so would be an easy fix for me.


Would love to see before & after pictures and some mod shots!


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> Would love to see before & after pictures and some mod shots!


I will try....I tend to be strickly a behind the bags kind of gal.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> I will try....I tend to be strickly a behind the bags kind of gal.


I understand, and I'm very much the same, really. Just some out & about pictures of this beauty would be perfectly fine!  This has always been one of my favorite seasonal PS1. Perfect bag for spring and summer.


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> I understand, and I'm very much the same, really. Just some out & about pictures of this beauty would be perfectly fine!  This has always been one of my favorite seasonal PS1. Perfect bag for spring and summer.


Pity we are going into winter here in New Zealand...but thats never stopped me...I sometimes carry a basket on a wet and windy day...Im weird like that.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Pity we are going into winter here in New Zealand...but thats never stopped me...I sometimes carry a basket on a wet and windy day...Im weird like that.


It's good to be weird!  I have no trouble carrying a black suede bag mid summer, so I say, we should wear whatever we like whether or not it's the 'right' season.


----------



## anefs

Hi!

I have the chance to buy this for 170$. Is this fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

anefs said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have the chance to buy this for 170$. Is this fake?
> View attachment 5414438
> View attachment 5414439
> View attachment 5414440
> View attachment 5414441
> View attachment 5414442
> View attachment 5414443
> View attachment 5414444
> View attachment 5414445


Hi, everything looks ok but wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

anefs said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have the chance to buy this for 170$. Is this fake?
> View attachment 5414438
> View attachment 5414439
> View attachment 5414440
> View attachment 5414441
> View attachment 5414442
> View attachment 5414443
> View attachment 5414444
> View attachment 5414445


Hi! I agree with Ellie, this Fringe Pouch is authentic.


----------



## anefs

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! I agree with Ellie, this Fringe Pouch is authentic.


 Thank you so, so much @IntheOcean and @Elliespurse !!


----------



## huragukinbaby

Hi! I’m hoping to get this authenticated. It’s very old. I’m not sure of the size maybe extra large. It has been recolored but forgot the original color.  Thank you


----------



## huragukinbaby

Additional photos


----------



## IntheOcean

huragukinbaby said:


> Additional photos


Hi! I believe this bag is authentic and it is indeed an Extra Large. The original color could be Burgundy from AW2012? But that's just based on what little we can see of the stitching and fabric around the zippers. I don't think there's a way to know for sure. Wait for Ellie to comment.   

How does the leather feel? I noticed some dye on the rivets inside, so this does not seem like a professional dye job


----------



## Elliespurse

huragukinbaby said:


> Hi! I’m hoping to get this authenticated. It’s very old. I’m not sure of the size maybe extra large. It has been recolored but forgot the original color.  Thank you





huragukinbaby said:


> Additional photos


Hi, I agree it's authentic.
It's from 2012 or later, not sure about the original color though.


----------



## ohitsjj

Hello, I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this bag for me!


----------



## Elliespurse

thethreequel said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> View attachment 5425872
> View attachment 5425928
> View attachment 5425882
> View attachment 5425883
> View attachment 5425920
> View attachment 5425921
> View attachment 5425927
> View attachment 5425926
> View attachment 5425925
> View attachment 5425922


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

thethreequel said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> View attachment 5425872
> View attachment 5425928
> View attachment 5425882
> View attachment 5425883
> View attachment 5425920
> View attachment 5425921
> View attachment 5425927
> View attachment 5425926
> View attachment 5425925
> View attachment 5425922


Hi. I agree with Ellie, this Medium PS1 is authentic.


----------



## Monera

Hi, I know the pictures are very little to go off of but does this bag raise any immediate red flags? What is this color called? If it doesn't have anything obviously off about it I'm thinking I'll buy and can post more pics once I get it


----------



## Elliespurse

Monera said:


> Hi, I know the pictures are very little to go off of but does this bag raise any immediate red flags? What is this color called? If it doesn't have anything obviously off about it I'm thinking I'll buy and can post more pics once I get it


Hi, it's stock pics but could be ok. I looks like it's from around 2017 and a limited edition.
Wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Monera said:


> Hi, I know the pictures are very little to go off of but does this bag raise any immediate red flags? What is this color called? If it doesn't have anything obviously off about it I'm thinking I'll buy and can post more pics once I get it


Hi! 
Not enough photos, but most likely, it's authentic, since these bags are not the 'regular' PS1 and therefore aren't faked nearly as much. It's a PS1+ Medium Zip bag. Can't say anything difintive about the color or when it was made, though. If you decide to purchase it, just post your own photos when you receive it.


----------



## ohitsjj

IntheOcean said:


> Hi. I agree with Ellie, this Medium PS1 is authentic.


Thank you both!


----------



## squintright

Hello!
I just got this medium PS 1 and was wondering if you could help authenticate it for me please! Going to rehab this as a project bag and hopefully live out the style dreams of my 20s. Lol
Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

squintright said:


> Hello!
> I just got this medium PS 1 and was wondering if you could help authenticate it for me please! Going to rehab this as a project bag and hopefully live out the style dreams of my 20s. Lol
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5445884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445888


Hi! This PS1 is probably authentic, but I'd like to see photos of the front and the back of the bag.


----------



## squintright

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! This PS1 is probably authentic, but I'd like to see photos of the front and the back of the bag.


Thank you for the super quick reply!

front and back attached - sorry about the weird angles, was trying really hard not to get shadows on it!

If it helps, the seller thinks the color is Bordeaux, but she can’t recall the exact year she bought it.


----------



## IntheOcean

squintright said:


> Thank you for the super quick reply!
> 
> front and back attached - sorry about the weird angles, was trying really hard not to get shadows on it!
> 
> If it helps, the seller thinks the color is Bordeaux, but she can’t recall the exact year she bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445916


Authentic, IMO. Wait for Elliespurse to comment, she's been doing this a lot longer than me  Perhaps she could also offer some insight regarding the color. It was made sometime in Fall Winter 2013 to perhaps Spring Summer 2015. Here's Ellie's list of the colors: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/colors-through-the-seasons.706048/ and here are the pictures from the official website or reseller sites: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-ps1-satchel-reference-thread.673199/page-7


----------



## Elliespurse

squintright said:


> Hello!
> I just got this medium PS 1 and was wondering if you could help authenticate it for me please! Going to rehab this as a project bag and hopefully live out the style dreams of my 20s. Lol
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5445884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445888





squintright said:


> Thank you for the super quick reply!
> 
> front and back attached - sorry about the weird angles, was trying really hard not to get shadows on it!
> 
> If it helps, the seller thinks the color is Bordeaux, but she can’t recall the exact year she bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445916


Hi, I agree it's authentic. The colors thread are the PS color names, but some stores like Barneys had their own color names. Bordeaux could be a store color name. Like IntheOcean said it's from fall 2013 to around 2015. Btw, do you have cloth tag (or remnants of) in the seams in the pocket?
Edit: It could be the color Chianti from fall 2013, see for example https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ps1-medium-chianti.830313/


----------



## squintright

Oh 


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree it's authentic. The colors thread are the PS color names, but some stores like Barneys had their own color names. Bordeaux could be a store color name. Like IntheOcean said it's from fall 2013 to around 2015. Btw, do you have cloth tag (or remnants of) in the seams in the pocket?
> Edit: It could be the color Chianti from fall 2013, see for example https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-ps1-medium-chianti.830313/



Oh wow thank you both! This is so educational! This bag was described as well used, so I was half expecting a rep given that I got it at a steal and the surprisingly good condition it arrived in. 

Chianti does look very similar to this IRL! (Love this shade of red, and it helps that it’s my fave wine too ) 

Thanks again both for your time and sharing your expertise! Xx


----------



## Rocky54

Found this PS11 that needs a lot of TLC on TheRealReal. 

Before I rehab her a bit, was wondering if she was authentic? I know the real real is pretty iffy when it comes to selling authentic items but I wanted to give her a shot because it was such a good deal. Would love to hear thoughts and thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Rocky54 said:


> Found this PS11 that needs a lot of TLC on TheRealReal.
> 
> Before I rehab her a bit, was wondering if she was authentic? I know the real real is pretty iffy when it comes to selling authentic items but I wanted to give her a shot because it was such a good deal. Would love to hear thoughts and thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573573


Hi, it's authentic.
It's one of the early PS11 with the D-ring at the bottom.
Congrats on this find!


----------



## Rocky54

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's authentic.
> It's one of the early PS11 with the D-ring at the bottom.
> Congrats on this find!


Thank you for the quick response! ❤️ Super excited for this find!


----------



## bluestarstsl

Hi i got my PS1 from Farfetch. However there has been some rumours that Farfetch is selling fake items. I just hope you and help me to authenticate my new PS 1 although i do think it is authentic  but why the authentic card and the serial number is not match?


----------



## Elliespurse

bluestarstsl said:


> Hi i got my PS1 from Farfetch. However there has been some rumours that Farfetch is selling fake items. I just hope you and help me to authenticate my new PS 1 although i do think it is authentic  but why the authentic card and the serial number is not match?
> 
> View attachment 5574465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574476


Hi, everything looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
The card number and bag number often doesn't match so it's ok.
Congrats on your PS1, it's gorgeous!


----------



## IntheOcean

bluestarstsl said:


> Hi i got my PS1 from Farfetch. However there has been some rumours that Farfetch is selling fake items. I just hope you and help me to authenticate my new PS 1 although i do think it is authentic  but why the authentic card and the serial number is not match?
> 
> View attachment 5574465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574476


Authentic. Serial numbers not matching is fine, they don't belong to a particular bag, but rather model/color. Congrats on your new Tiny PS1, it's really pretty.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies, please help me authenticate this yellow PS1 bag. Thank you so much in advance 
Here is the link:






						Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün | Handtaschen kaufen bei Vite EnVogue
					

Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün ab 367.99 € bei Vite EnVogue kaufen. ✓ 100% Original geprüfte Designer Fashion ✓ 60 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Über 700 Designermarken




					www.vite-envogue.de


----------



## Elliespurse

handbaggirlde said:


> Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies, please help me authenticate this yellow PS1 bag. Thank you so much in advance
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün | Handtaschen kaufen bei Vite EnVogue
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün ab 367.99 € bei Vite EnVogue kaufen. ✓ 100% Original geprüfte Designer Fashion ✓ 60 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Über 700 Designermarken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vite-envogue.de


Hi, everything looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.

It looks like a PS1 from Fall 2012 in the color Lemon (Chartreuse).
Picture: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...satchel-reference-thread.673199/post-22704668


----------



## IntheOcean

handbaggirlde said:


> Hello Dear Purse Forum Ladies, please help me authenticate this yellow PS1 bag. Thank you so much in advance
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün | Handtaschen kaufen bei Vite EnVogue
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler Handtasche in Grün ab 367.99 € bei Vite EnVogue kaufen. ✓ 100% Original geprüfte Designer Fashion ✓ 60 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Über 700 Designermarken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vite-envogue.de


Hi! I agree with Ellie, this Medium PS1 is authentic and the color, indeed, seems to be Lemon/Chartreuse.


----------



## handbaggirlde

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
> 
> It looks like a PS1 from Fall 2012 in the color Lemon (Chartreuse).
> Picture: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...satchel-reference-thread.673199/post-22704668


Ok, thank you so much Elliespurse. I will wait, and have a nice day


----------



## handbaggirlde

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! I agree with Ellie, this Medium PS1 is authentic and the color, indeed, seems to be Lemon/Chartreuse.


Thank you IntheOcean


----------



## contactmatty

Hi there, I wonder if you could authenticate this PS1 XL for me? I've had it for about 4-5 years, I mean, I can't remember where I got it from, most likely Vestaire, and it's got a lot of use out of it fake or not, but I'm curious. I think I've taken all the photos you normally ask for. It matches similar PS1s I think, but I'm wary of the stamping. Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

contactmatty said:


> Hi there, I wonder if you could authenticate this PS1 XL for me? I've had it for about 4-5 years, I mean, I can't remember where I got it from, most likely Vestaire, and it's got a lot of use out of it fake or not, but I'm curious. I think I've taken all the photos you normally ask for. It matches similar PS1s I think, but I'm wary of the stamping. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5576727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576735


Hi, it's authentic imho, but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

contactmatty said:


> Hi there, I wonder if you could authenticate this PS1 XL for me? I've had it for about 4-5 years, I mean, I can't remember where I got it from, most likely Vestaire, and it's got a lot of use out of it fake or not, but I'm curious. I think I've taken all the photos you normally ask for. It matches similar PS1s I think, but I'm wary of the stamping. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5576727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576735


Welcome to the Purse Forum! I agree with Ellie, this is authentic.


----------



## contactmatty

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum! I agree with Ellie, this is authentic.


Aww brilliant, thank you both so much!


----------



## Evictius

Hi! I recently got this black PS11 from Coggles after having owned an Authentic PS11 from a previous season in Dahlia (which I sold). After receiving this black one it just feels very off compared to my previous one? It feels like it's inauthentic but I'm not quite sure. It feels lighter, the leather doesn't feel as sturdy nor supple but I'm very mostly concerned by the wrong hardware placing on the d-rings where the strap goes. As well as the spelling error on the care card. The 'made in italy' embossing also doesn't look that great. This bag doesn't have the cloth tag in the inner pocket. Is this authentic?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evictius said:


> Hi! I recently got this black PS11 from Coggles after having owned an Authentic PS11 from a previous season in Dahlia (which I sold). After receiving this black one it just feels very off compared to my previous one? It feels like it's inauthentic but I'm not quite sure. It feels lighter, the leather doesn't feel as sturdy nor supple but I'm very mostly concerned by the wrong hardware placing on the d-rings where the strap goes. As well as the spelling error on the care card. The 'made in italy' embossing also doesn't look that great. This bag doesn't have the cloth tag in the inner pocket. Is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 5578130
> View attachment 5578136
> View attachment 5578138
> View attachment 5578131
> View attachment 5578134
> View attachment 5578132
> View attachment 5578135
> View attachment 5578133
> View attachment 5578135
> View attachment 5578139
> View attachment 5578140


Hi, it's a newer PS11 so it's possible the leather and structure changed. I don't see any red flags but do you have a pic of the back of the bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

Evictius said:


> Hi! I recently got this black PS11 from Coggles after having owned an Authentic PS11 from a previous season in Dahlia (which I sold). After receiving this black one it just feels very off compared to my previous one? It feels like it's inauthentic but I'm not quite sure. It feels lighter, the leather doesn't feel as sturdy nor supple but I'm very mostly concerned by the wrong hardware placing on the d-rings where the strap goes. As well as the spelling error on the care card. The 'made in italy' embossing also doesn't look that great. This bag doesn't have the cloth tag in the inner pocket. Is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 5578130
> View attachment 5578136
> View attachment 5578138
> View attachment 5578131
> View attachment 5578134
> View attachment 5578132
> View attachment 5578135
> View attachment 5578133
> View attachment 5578135
> View attachment 5578139
> View attachment 5578140


Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. I don't know PS11 bags as well as Ellie, but the missing letter does bother me (although, of course, such errors are possible). What do you mean by the different hardware placement, could you elaborate and possibly post more pictures of the d-rings? Thanks. 

With that said, the thickness and feel of the leather can - and does - change from year to year.


----------



## Evictius

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's a newer PS11 so it's possible the leather and structure changed. I don't see any red flags but do you have a pic of the back of the bag?


Hi Ellie thanks for looking! I do have a picture of the back. I've also just taken a look at the bag again now in daylight and noticed some minor chipping on some screws on the hardware.

I might just be totally hypercritical here!


----------



## Evictius

IntheOcean said:


> Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. I don't know PS11 bags as well as Ellie, but the missing letter does bother me (although, of course, such errors are possible). What do you mean by the different hardware placement, could you elaborate and possibly post more pictures of the d-rings? Thanks.
> 
> With that said, the thickness and feel of the leather can - and does - change from year to year.


Thanks for the welcome!  So here is a picture of my previous PS11 vs the new one. The bottom ring kind of goes over the leather loop while on the black bag, it's nestled under in a slightly different placement.

It's probably like what Ellie said about a structural change with the newer one and I'm just hyper-fixating!But deffo have concerns especially when my previous one just felt like perfection.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evictius said:


> Hi Ellie thanks for looking! I do have a picture of the back. I've also just taken a look at the bag again now in daylight and noticed some minor chipping on some screws on the hardware.
> 
> I might just be totally hypercritical here!
> 
> View attachment 5578660
> View attachment 5578661


Thanks for the pics. I'm a bit unsure about the bag now, it's like it has been repaired or taken apart/put together by someone else than PS.


----------



## IntheOcean

Evictius said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  So here is a picture of my previous PS11 vs the new one. The bottom ring kind of goes over the leather loop while on the black bag, it's nestled under in a slightly different placement.
> 
> It's probably like what Ellie said about a structural change with the newer one and I'm just hyper-fixating!But deffo have concerns especially when my previous one just felt like perfection.
> 
> View attachment 5578667
> View attachment 5578668
> View attachment 5578669


Frankly, I'd return the bag if it's possible. I'm not saying it is fake with absolute certainty. But the missing letter doesn't sit right with me. There's lots of authentic PS11 bags out there, I'd say, return this one and order another one from a different store.


----------



## Evictius

IntheOcean said:


> Frankly, I'd return the bag if it's possible. I'm not saying it is fake with absolute certainty. But the missing letter doesn't sit right with me. There's lots of authentic PS11 bags out there, I'd say, return this one and order another one from a different store.





Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'm a bit unsure about the bag now, it's like it has been repaired or taken apart/put together by someone else than PS.



Thank you both! Absolutely, I just raised a request with the retailer and am working through the process right now. They've only offered a partial refund even though they have a full returns policy. Definitely very sus now!


----------



## bluestarstsl

IntheOcean said:


> Authentic. Serial numbers not matching is fine, they don't belong to a particular bag, but rather model/color. Congrats on your new Tiny PS1, it's really pretty.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elorabird

Hello, I'm new here — this is my first time posting, so please forgive me (and correct me) if I make a mistake. I'm trying to score a great Proenza P1 bag via consignment sites like Poshmark or The Real Real. Please suggest other places I should look. I have a few bags I'm seriously considering and I'd love to know whether you think they are real. For example, on two of the 3 bags I am considering, "Proenza" and "Schouler" are closer together on the bags' hangtags than most of the other bags I see. Does this mean they are fake? Here's the first one:

Item Name (if you know it):  Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
Link (if available):  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Satchel-in-Saddle-6227dbbe941f17381eeafa30
Seller:  badbronte
Comments: Note the hangtag and the Proenza Schouler embossed stamp at inside of bag. Length: 14" Width: 5" Height: 10" Strap length: 17"


----------



## Elorabird

This is the other bag (also a PS1 Large) I am considering from The Real Real (If the bag is authentic):
Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
Link (if available):  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../proenza-schouler-leather-crossbody-bag-eg9df
Seller: The Real Real
Comments: Note the hangtag. I'm limited by how many pics The Real Real offers. 

Shoulder Strap Drop: 15.25"
Handle Drop: 2.25"
Height: 11"
Width: 15.75"
Depth: 6"


----------



## Elliespurse

Elorabird said:


> Hello, I'm new here — this is my first time posting, so please forgive me (and correct me) if I make a mistake. I'm trying to score a great Proenza P1 bag via consignment sites like Poshmark or The Real Real. Please suggest other places I should look. I have a few bags I'm seriously considering and I'd love to know whether you think they are real. For example, on two of the 3 bags I am considering, "Proenza" and "Schouler" are closer together on the bags' hangtags than most of the other bags I see. Does this mean they are fake? Here's the first one:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> Link (if available):  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Satchel-in-Saddle-6227dbbe941f17381eeafa30
> Seller:  badbronte
> Comments: Note the hangtag and the Proenza Schouler embossed stamp at inside of bag. Length: 14" Width: 5" Height: 10" Strap length: 17"
> 
> View attachment 5591586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591590


Hello and welcome!
This is authentic imho but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
It's a PS1 from 2010-2012 with the old logo and lining.
PS hired a marketing firm for 2013 season to rework the logo and lining of bags. One thing they did was to space out Proenza and Schouler a bit. The old logo was also removed from hardware and lining.


----------



## Elliespurse

Elorabird said:


> This is the other bag (also a PS1 Large) I am considering from The Real Real (If the bag is authentic):
> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> Link (if available):  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../proenza-schouler-leather-crossbody-bag-eg9df
> Seller: The Real Real
> Comments: Note the hangtag. I'm limited by how many pics The Real Real offers.
> 
> Shoulder Strap Drop: 15.25"
> Handle Drop: 2.25"
> Height: 11"
> Width: 15.75"
> Depth: 6"
> 
> View attachment 5591600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591602


Hi, this could also be ok but the more pics would be great.
It's also from 2010-2012 with the old logo and lining. The color could be Birch.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elorabird said:


> Hello, I'm new here — this is my first time posting, so please forgive me (and correct me) if I make a mistake. I'm trying to score a great Proenza P1 bag via consignment sites like Poshmark or The Real Real. Please suggest other places I should look. I have a few bags I'm seriously considering and I'd love to know whether you think they are real. For example, on two of the 3 bags I am considering, "Proenza" and "Schouler" are closer together on the bags' hangtags than most of the other bags I see. Does this mean they are fake? Here's the first one:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> Link (if available):  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Large-Satchel-in-Saddle-6227dbbe941f17381eeafa30
> Seller:  badbronte
> Comments: Note the hangtag and the Proenza Schouler embossed stamp at inside of bag. Length: 14" Width: 5" Height: 10" Strap length: 17"
> 
> View attachment 5591586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591590


Welcome to the Purse Forum!  Nice to see new people here being interested in the PS bags. As far as shopping, you can also check out Fasionphile, Yoogi's, Vestiaire Collective, Tradesy and, of course, eBay. 

This bag is most likely authentic, the listing is missing photos of the engraving under the clasp and clear, straight-up photos of the logo inside and on the leather tag in the interior zipper pocket. It's also a Medium, judging from the pictures.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elorabird said:


> This is the other bag (also a PS1 Large) I am considering from The Real Real (If the bag is authentic):
> Item Name (if you know it): Proenza Schouler PS1 Large
> Link (if available):  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../proenza-schouler-leather-crossbody-bag-eg9df
> Seller: The Real Real
> Comments: Note the hangtag. I'm limited by how many pics The Real Real offers.
> 
> Shoulder Strap Drop: 15.25"
> Handle Drop: 2.25"
> Height: 11"
> Width: 15.75"
> Depth: 6"
> 
> View attachment 5591600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591602


This one's most likely authentic too, although of course with the four sorry pictures TRR provides you can't say for sure  It's a Large, not sure about the color, but Elliespurse will probably know!


----------



## Elorabird

@IntheOcean and @Elliespurse thank you both so very much! There seem to be so many fak designer bags circulating, it sure offers peace of mind having your help choosing a good and likely legit one. ♥️


----------



## Bichette

I just got one from TRR in Military and I was wondering if it was authentic with the swirls lining (the ones I purchased new have a different lining pattern). Glad the swirls are in authentic bags! I’ve been enjoying my PS1s very much lately.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bichette said:


> I just got one from TRR in Military and I was wondering if it was authentic with the swirls lining (the ones I purchased new have a different lining pattern). Glad the swirls are in authentic bags! I’ve been enjoying my PS1s very much lately.


Military is a great color, congrats. That pattern was on the older bags' lining. If you want to get the bag authenticated, post the pictures in the designated thread


----------



## pjrufus

Would appreciate it if you could take a look at this for me, I’ve seen so many ads for PS Tiny ”replicas” lately, even at this price, I’m hesitant. Thank you.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Probers-schouler-Mini-PS1-in-Saddle-color-6310c888ffb5d02a4fc98a89


----------



## Elliespurse

pjrufus said:


> Would appreciate it if you could take a look at this for me, I’ve seen so many ads for PS Tiny ”replicas” lately, even at this price, I’m hesitant. Thank you.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Probers-schouler-Mini-PS1-in-Saddle-color-6310c888ffb5d02a4fc98a89


Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## pjrufus

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## IntheOcean

pjrufus said:


> Would appreciate it if you could take a look at this for me, I’ve seen so many ads for PS Tiny ”replicas” lately, even at this price, I’m hesitant. Thank you.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Probers-schouler-Mini-PS1-in-Saddle-color-6310c888ffb5d02a4fc98a89


Hi! This Tiny is authentic, hopefully, Ellie agrees  Seems to be in really good condition, especially at this price. Fixing the clasp shouldn't be expensive. It's sold, if you bought it, congrats.


----------



## pjrufus

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! This Tiny is authentic, hopefully, Ellie agrees  Seems to be in really good condition, especially at this price. Fixing the clasp shouldn't be expensive. It's sold, if you bought it, congrats.


I did buy it, thank you! Just have to find a replacement clasp pin now.


----------



## HilDer1518

Hi 
Could someone please help me authenticate this PS11 medium?
Have a nice day ☀️


----------



## Elliespurse

HilDer1518 said:


> Hi
> Could someone please help me authenticate this PS11 medium?
> Have a nice day ☀️
> 
> View attachment 5602240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602247


Hello, I'm really sorry but this is not authentic.
Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## HilDer1518

Thank you for the fast response! 
Fortunately I haven't bought it. Something about the buckles seemed off...


----------



## mmichaut04

Hello,
Thank you for your time !
Can you please authenticate this  large ps1 ? I just bought it from vestiaire, and I don’t receive the bag yet, I juste have the seller pictures. I pay vestiaire to authenticate it but I did not receive their answer yet :
Thank you so much !


----------



## Elliespurse

mmichaut04 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your time !
> Can you please authenticate this  large ps1 ? I just bought it from vestiaire, and I don’t receive the bag yet, I juste have the seller pictures. I pay vestiaire to authenticate it but I did not receive their answer yet :
> Thank you so much !
> 
> View attachment 5606529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606532


Hi, this could be ok but we would like to see more pics when you receive it.
It looks like a PS1 from 2010-2012 in Military color.


----------



## mmichaut04

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this could be ok but we would like to see more pics when you receive it.
> It looks like a PS1 from 2010-2012 in Military color.


Ok Thank you so much ! I will send more pictures when I receive it.


----------



## anna15289262

Hi, I’m hoping you can help me! I’ve just received this bag, can you help me authenticate it?


----------



## IntheOcean

anna15289262 said:


> Hi, I’m hoping you can help me! I’ve just received this bag, can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> View attachment 5614649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614652


Welcome to the forum! Please post better pictures of the logo, hangtag, lining, shoulder strap hardware.


----------



## yntng

Would be very grateful for some authentication help, please! I’ve just (impulsively) pulled the trigger on Vestiaire on a PS1 large gray/yellow, double lined!


----------



## yntng

yntng said:


> Would be very grateful for some authentication help, please! I’ve just (impulsively) pulled the trigger on Vestiaire on a PS1 large gray/yellow, double lined!
> 
> View attachment 5621549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621554


Adding also the hang tag photo!


----------



## IntheOcean

yntng said:


> Adding also the hang tag photo!
> 
> View attachment 5621557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621558


Welcome to the Purse Forum  This looks to be authentic, but wait for Ellie to comment as well. I don't think this is a Large, though. It's too east-west, it looks like a Medium. Here's a Large Double Sided PS1: https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-lined/


----------



## yntng

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum  This looks to be authentic, but wait for Ellie to comment as well. I don't think this is a Large, though. It's too east-west, it looks like a Medium. Here's a Large Double Sided PS1: https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-leather-lined/


Ah no that’s made my heart drop a little faster in disappointment! Did this colorway exist in the Large? The dimensions provided on Vestiaire are 30x22x10cm.


----------



## Elliespurse

yntng said:


> Would be very grateful for some authentication help, please! I’ve just (impulsively) pulled the trigger on Vestiaire on a PS1 large gray/yellow, double lined!
> 
> View attachment 5621549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621554





yntng said:


> Adding also the hang tag photo!
> 
> View attachment 5621557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621558


Hi, everything looks ok but more pics of the fold-over clasp letters would be great.
Like IntheOcean said it's the beautiful double-sided leather with wooden inlays on the hardware.


----------



## yntng

yntng said:


> Ah no that’s made my heart drop a little faster in disappointment! Did this colorway exist in the Large? The dimensions provided on Vestiaire are 30x22x10cm.


To add too, I wasn’t able to find the dimensions of this double-sided leather version online for comparison, and it was listed as a Large.


----------



## IntheOcean

yntng said:


> To add too, I wasn’t able to find the dimensions of this double-sided leather version online for comparison, and it was listed as a Large.
> 
> View attachment 5621567


Resale platforms (and sellers) would sometimes get sizes confused. The Large is almost square-shaped, while the Medium is more of an east-west rectangular. The dimentions also suggest it's a Medium.


----------



## IntheOcean

yntng said:


> Ah no that’s made my heart drop a little faster in disappointment! Did this colorway exist in the Large? The dimensions provided on Vestiaire are 30x22x10cm.


Definitely exists in a Large, the link I provided shows a Large in that same colorway.


----------



## yntng

IntheOcean said:


> Definitely exists in a Large, the link I provided shows a Large in that same colorway.


Thank you for helping out! @Elliespurse @IntheOcean


----------



## Els1

Hi can someone please let me know if this looks authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## Els1

Els1 said:


> Hi can someone please let me know if this looks authentic? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622288


----------



## Elliespurse

Els1 said:


> Hi can someone please let me know if this looks authentic? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622288





Els1 said:


> View attachment 5622290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622291


Hi, everything looks ok but we would like to see more pics inside the bag with stamped letters and the underside.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Els1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but we would like to see more pics inside the bag with stamped letters and the underside.
> Welcome to the forums.


Thanks for that, the tag inside the pocket is ridiculously hard to get a photo of I'm attaching the underside and what I can get of the tag. Really appreciate the help


----------



## Els1

Els1 said:


> Thanks for that, the tag inside the pocket is ridiculously hard to get a photo of I'm attaching the underside and what I can get of the tag. Really appreciate the help


----------



## Els1




----------



## Elliespurse

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok but we would like to see more pics inside the bag with stamped letters and the underside.
> Welcome to the forums.





Els1 said:


> Thanks for that, the tag inside the pocket is ridiculously hard to get a photo of I'm attaching the underside and what I can get of the tag. Really appreciate the help





Els1 said:


> View attachment 5622714
> View attachment 5622715


Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


----------



## Els1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's authentic.


Can't thank you enough. I couldn't find anywhere else to help bagaholic doesn't do Proenza and this is my first buy that's not from the actual stores so I feel soooo much better now xx


----------



## Kitty Silver

Hello,

could someone please authenticate this bag. It's the Ps1 in Large in black. The buyer stated that the strap was replaced. I made an offer and want to make sure it's not fake before I hit the buy button  
Its from VC, I uncluded the link. 






						Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather - 26569318
					

Buy your ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather available. 26569318




					de.vestiairecollective.com
				




Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Kitty Silver said:


> Hello,
> 
> could someone please authenticate this bag. It's the Ps1 in Large in black. The buyer stated that the strap was replaced. I made an offer and want to make sure it's not fake before I hit the buy button
> Its from VC, I uncluded the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather - 26569318
> 
> 
> Buy your ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather available. 26569318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5628894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628901


Hi! Don't purchase this, it's fake. 

Not sure what the seller meant by saying the strap was replaced with an authentic one - the pictures aren't clear enough to tell if the strap is fake or not. But it sure would've been funny if they indeed bought a real PS1 strap with matching hardware and attached it to a fake bag.


----------



## Kitty Silver

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Don't purchase this, it's fake.
> 
> Not sure what the seller meant by saying the strap was replaced with an authentic one - the pictures aren't clear enough to tell if the strap is fake or not. But it sure would've been funny if they indeed bought a real PS1 strap with matching hardware and attached it to a fake bag.


Thank you very much


----------



## Milkyway922

Hello,
This is my first posting. Forgive me if Iam not loading this up correctly.
Just got a ps1 bag from a preloved market.Hoping to get this purse authenticated.

Leather seems to be too soft, and squeeks. Is that normal  as well?


----------



## Elliespurse

Milkyway922 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first posting. Forgive me if Iam not loading this up correctly.
> Just got a ps1 bag from a preloved market.Hoping to get this purse authenticated.
> 
> Leather seems to be too soft, and squeeks. Is that normal  as well?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630255


Hi, everything looks ok but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## IntheOcean

Milkyway922 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first posting. Forgive me if Iam not loading this up correctly.
> Just got a ps1 bag from a preloved market.Hoping to get this purse authenticated.
> 
> Leather seems to be too soft, and squeeks. Is that normal  as well?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630255


Hi & welcome to tPF! I agree with Ellie, this is authentic. The leather should indeed be soft and I assume it's making a squeaking sound because the bag hadn't been used all that much by the previous owner.


----------



## Milkyway922

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to tPF! I agree with Ellie, this is authentic. The leather should indeed be soft and I assume it's making a squeaking sound because the bag hadn't been used all that much by the previous owner.


Thank you, Thank you "IntheOcean" and "Elliespurse"!!!
So appreciate your response!


----------



## Kitty Silver

Hello, 
could you please authenticate this bag for me. I’ve included the link from VC. 






						Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather - 27157661
					

Buy your ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather available. 27157661




					de.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Elliespurse

Kitty Silver said:


> Hello,
> could you please authenticate this bag for me. I’ve included the link from VC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather - 27157661
> 
> 
> Buy your ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather available. 27157661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631823


Hi, it's authentic imho but wait for IntheOcean to look at this too. Also the hang-tag is missing from the photos.
It's from 2010-2012 with the black painted hardware.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kitty Silver said:


> Hello,
> could you please authenticate this bag for me. I’ve included the link from VC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather - 27157661
> 
> 
> Buy your ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 large leather handbag Proenza Schouler Black in Leather available. 27157661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631823


Hi  This Large PS1 is authentic. It's quite well-loved, but I'd say the price is fair, and surprisingly, the front clasp seems to be in good condition - usually this black paint would rub off the hardware pretty quickly, as you can see on the zipper pulls (that's why it was later changed to gunmetal). But the clasp still looks fine in the pictures!


----------



## Kitty Silver

@Elliespurse & @IntheOcean Thank you so much, very kind  Looking forward receiving the bag.


IntheOcean said:


> Hi  This Large PS1 is authentic. It's quite well-loved, but I'd say the price is fair, and surprisingly, the front clasp seems to be in good condition - usually this black paint would rub off the hardware pretty quickly, as you can see on the zipper pulls (that's why it was later changed to gunmetal). But the clasp still looks fine in the pictures!


----------



## annie_ergo

Hi! I’ve never seen this actual model so I assumed it must be fake? But then found similar models on TRR under the same "PS1 tote" (stating that they were authenticated) so I thought it would be worth posting here


----------



## IntheOcean

annie_ergo said:


> Hi! I’ve never seen this actual model so I assumed it must be fake? But then found similar models on TRR under the same "PS1 tote" (stating that they were authenticated) so I thought it would be worth posting here
> 
> View attachment 5644594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644597


Hi  This is indeed a PS1 Tote, it could be authentic, but without proper photos there's no way to tell for sure. I'd say it's a pretty good deal for $75, even with all the signs of wear. Also, bear in mind that TRR doesn't actually authenticate most of their stuff, they were caught many times selling blatant fakes.


----------



## annie_ergo

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  This is indeed a PS1 Tote, it could be authentic, but without proper photos there's no way to tell for sure. I'd say it's a pretty good deal for $75, even with all the signs of wear. Also, bear in mind that TRR doesn't actually authenticate most of their stuff, there were caught many times selling blatant fakes.


Thank you so much!!! I’ll go back tomorrow and see if I can take more photos. Also thanks for the heads up re TRR!


----------



## ShadowyLady

Hello, could someone help with authenticating this two pocket backpack? It's on VC.






						Ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler Navy in Leather - 27853639
					

Buy your ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler Navy in Leather available. 27853639




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## IntheOcean

ShadowyLady said:


> Hello, could someone help with authenticating this two pocket backpack? It's on VC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler Navy in Leather - 27853639
> 
> 
> Buy your ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Ps1 backpack leather backpack Proenza Schouler Navy in Leather available. 27853639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Hi. The photos in the listing are completely inadequate, but this could be authentic. Ask the seller for close-up photos of the logos, hangtag, lining and the cards if possible


----------



## zingboom

Hi, I just purchased a black croc PS11 Tiny from Fashionphile. Is it authentic? Thank you in advance.









						PROENZA SCHOULER Calfskin Crocodile Embossed PS11 Tiny Shoulder Bag Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic PROENZA SCHOULER Calfskin Crocodile Embossed PS11 Tiny Shoulder Bag in Black. This stunning shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of crocodile embossed leather in black. The shoulder bag features a sturdy adjustable crossbody shoulder strap with silver links and a front flap...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Elliespurse

zingboom said:


> Hi, I just purchased a black croc PS11 Tiny from Fashionphile. Is it authentic? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER Calfskin Crocodile Embossed PS11 Tiny Shoulder Bag Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic PROENZA SCHOULER Calfskin Crocodile Embossed PS11 Tiny Shoulder Bag in Black. This stunning shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of crocodile embossed leather in black. The shoulder bag features a sturdy adjustable crossbody shoulder strap with silver links and a front flap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
Congrats on a beautiful PS11


----------



## zingboom

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, everything looks ok and I'd say it's authentic.
> Congrats on a beautiful PS11



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## mameaww

Hello. This is my first brandname bag. this is ps1 medium, please help me verify this.


----------



## IntheOcean

mameaww said:


> Hello. This is my first brandname bag. this is ps1 medium, please help me verify this.
> 
> View attachment 5648087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648098


Hi, welcome to the Purse Forum! Please post the pictures of the hangtag (if there is one) and the back of the bag.


----------



## mameaww

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, welcome to the Purse Forum! Please post the pictures of the hangtag (if there is one) and the back of the bag.


Here it is. Thank you in advance.


----------



## IntheOcean

mameaww said:


> Here it is. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5648099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648100


Thanks for the pictures. Wait for @Elliespurse to comment, but I'm confident that this bag is authentic. PS1 Medium in Smoke. Congrats on your first PS1 and first designer bag. I carry my PS1 Medium very often and it's a wonderful every day bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

mameaww said:


> Hello. This is my first brandname bag. this is ps1 medium, please help me verify this.
> 
> View attachment 5648087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648098


Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's authentic.
Congrats on your PS1


----------



## mameaww

@Elliespurse @IntheOcean  thank you both of you. I’m really happy for my first bag. ♥️


Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I agree with @IntheOcean it's authentic.
> Congrats on your PS1


----------



## ShadowyLady

IntheOcean said:


> Hi. The photos in the listing are completely inadequate, but this could be authentic. Ask the seller for close-up photos of the logos, hangtag, lining and the cards if possible


Hi, thank you! They have now updated some photo's on my request. There doesn't seem to be a hangtag. Could you take another look for me?


----------



## IntheOcean

ShadowyLady said:


> Hi, thank you! They have now updated some photo's on my request. There doesn't seem to be a hangtag. Could you take another look for me?


Hi! I'd say it's most likely authentic, although closeups of the logos would be nice. There shouldn't have been a hangtag, sorry, you're right. The PS1 backpacks are faked a lot less often than the bags, so if you want to purchase this one, just post a picture of the logo up close when you receive it.


----------



## afterdarktales

Hello lovelies! I found this bag on vestiaire, which I suppose is fake because of the low price point. I was wondering if there’s a chance I’m wrong or if there ever was such a design. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-proenza-schouler-handbag-26814827.shtml


----------



## Elliespurse

afterdarktales said:


> Hello lovelies! I found this bag on vestiaire, which I suppose is fake because of the low price point. I was wondering if there’s a chance I’m wrong or if there ever was such a design. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-proenza-schouler-handbag-26814827.shtml


Hi, this could be ok but it's not a style we've seen in this thread, it could be a limited runway style.
Wait for @IntheOcean to look at this too.
Vc item number 26814827


----------



## mameaww

Hi guys, from my first proenza ps1, now i searching for new ps11 and found this.
 Please help me verifyin this one.


----------



## Elliespurse

mameaww said:


> Hi guys, from my first proenza ps1, now i searching for new ps11 and found this.
> Please help me verifyin this one.
> 
> View attachment 5669057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669060
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669070


Hi, it's authentic.


----------



## Xtaleyes

Hi ladies! Please help authenticate. Would like to purchase -  https://carousell.app.link/5LjWxHOyQvb


----------



## Xtaleyes

Here are photos for reference. Need help authenticating


----------



## IntheOcean

Xtaleyes said:


> Here are photos for reference. Need help authenticating
> 
> View attachment 5673126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673128
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673133


Hi. Don't purchase this bag, it's fake. Very, very fake.


----------



## Xtaleyes

IntheOcean said:


> Hi. Don't purchase this bag, it's fake. Very, very fake.


I knew it. Thanks for the heads up, will stay away


----------



## IntheOcean

Xtaleyes said:


> I knew it. Thanks for the heads up, will stay away


You're welcome!


----------



## turnerm385

Hello, hoping to get this bag authenticated before purchasing. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

turnerm385 said:


> Hello, hoping to get this bag authenticated before purchasing. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 5677512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677515


Hi, it could be ok but it's a style we haven't looked at before.
Wait for IntheOcean to look at this too.


----------



## IntheOcean

turnerm385 said:


> Hello, hoping to get this bag authenticated before purchasing. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 5677512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677515


Hi. Like Ellie said, it could be authentic, but with these photos it's impossible to be sure. Please post closeups of the logos and stamps on the hardware if there are any.


----------



## turnerm385

Here are a couple more pictures. Unfortunately not a lot of pictures in the listing. Thanks so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

turnerm385 said:


> Here are a couple more pictures. Unfortunately not a lot of pictures in the listing. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5677776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677777


These are just closeups of the same pictures. I don't see any red flags. This bag isn't one of the most popular by PS, so it's more likely authentic than fake. If you really want to purchase it, then just go ahead and post proper pictures when you receive it.


----------

